# Sticky  OK! Your Plasma! You Tell Me! Got a new one? post it here



## cheridave

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks.


Dave


----------



## btwyx

1. Panasonic TH-37PW5UZ. 37" 5th gen ED.

2. a. It was one of the few which fit the space provided.

b. I could see no motion artifacts.

3. Picture quality.

4. The composite and S-Video are not active at the same time. (Brain dead design.)

5. That #4. be fixed.

6. Fix #4

7. a. That SD looked so cruddy. (Calibration is way off, needed VE/AVIA.)

b. That I didn't use 4:3 mode.

8. Brightness gradient. (Top of screen is brighter than bottom. a href= http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...42#post1727942 >)

b. Burn in beginning to show a href= http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95#post3260495 >.

9. Don't know, depends on your finances.

10. The problems are minor the picture is great.


----------



## JuiceRocket

1. Panasonic 42" PWD6UY


2. Excellent reviews + excellent PQ + excellent price


3. PQ is incredible


4. Nothing yet


5. Multiple component inputs. But, I could buy a blade for that.










6. Keep up the good work


7. The PQ...blows me away everytime I watch a movie.


8. None. (hold on, I'm knocking on wood)


9. Absolutely.


10. It's a beautiful thing, our plasma, and I wish more people would research them before just listening to the bogus stories and believing them. It's tiring to have to repeatedly defend your purchase to friends/family, when they all own 50" + RPTVs.


-JR


----------



## Islanti




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cheridave_
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.



Panasonic TH-42PHD6UY.



> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Panasonic reputation, 720p suppport. The ED vs. HD decision was made based on viewing distance (8'-9') and my intention to run lots of HD content via PC, XBox and HD cable. I chose the 42" HD rather than the 50" HD because the 50" was probably too large for the viewing distance, and much more expensive to boot.



> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



Image quality!!!

Also the build quality of the Panasonic is great. DVI-HDCP is a good thing for the future (unfortunately).

Did I mention the image? WOW!



> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



Burn-in paranoia







. Overscan issues from PC (not really the Plasma's fault, but I don't want to gush too much







).



> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



720p / 1080i stretch for 4x3 pillars.

Some have mentioned Dolby noise reduction as a nice feature, although I've never noticed a need for it.



> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



More input options via expandable cards would be nice (i.e. an DVI / S-Vdeo

input card).



> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



Just how good it looked out of the box and after a DVE calibration. Simply stunning! It's hard to even put into words how gorgeous it looks.



> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



Juggling inputs between all the devices I have took some effort. Having a few more inputs would help, but I've been saying that about every TV I've bought for the past 15 years.



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



$4,000+ isn't cheap for anything but a car. On the other hand, I use my plasma for video games, computer games, web browsing, DVD, SD and HDTV. Unless I'm sleeping or out of the house, I'm usually using the Plasma. I feel like I'm getting my money's worth from it.


Further, the lifetime on the newer sets means I should be able to use my plasma for many years to come. I expect I'll have something better in a few years, but my plasma can go into the bedroom or guest room (or office as a monitor







) when that happens. I did buy a 4-year extended warranty (5 years total coverage) to make sure my plasma is still working when the time comes.



> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



I've had my plasma for almost 2 months. I consider it a great deal. I was hesitant at first to spend so much money (especially over the Internet), but Visual Apex made the purchase great.


I can understand anyone's reservations. It's a lot of money for most of us and not to be taken lightly. I debated for months on getting a plasma before finally pulling the trigger. I'm glad I did. I suspect most home theater enthusiasts would be equally satisfied with a good plasma purchase.


----------



## Mayor McCheese

1. The "Model" you have.
*-Panasonic TH42PWD6UY*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*-Price, Contrast Ratio, Black Level*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*-The great picture*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Not enough discrete codes. Not happy with the remote control. Of course, I bought the non-consumer version so those complaints aren't exactly valid.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*See #4*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*See#4. Continue to improve PQ.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*That 'Justification' mode is watchable. I had planned on being a grey pillar guy.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Switching picture settings. I have different settings for SD, HD, DVD, and video games and changing them is a slight inconvenience. It would be remedied with discrete codes that let me go directly to a specific picture setting.*

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
*It was absolutely worth the money for me, but prices need to keep dropping. If the 50" had been less than $5k I would have bought it instead.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I wish I would have visited the plasma forum earlier- it would have saved me a year of trying to decide between a DLP or LCD RPTV when I wasn't happy with the PQ on either of them.*


----------



## Professor Dave

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Fujitsu P50XHA30WS



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Fujitsu's build and service reputation, dealer's choice, black levels, the handeling of "noise", color accuracy, smaller footprint than Pio, AVS Forum members very rarely have reported any problems and love it, and warranty


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Of all the things I like best about the Fujitsu, I have to say the AVM and the handeling of video "noise"


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I wish it was fan-less


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I wish it had another DVI input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Add another DVI/HDMI Input and make it fan-less


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just how good it looks even with SD channels. I hardly notice the stretch or zoom mode



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think it is a total luxury, and getting the Fujitsu even more so. For me, in for a penny, in for a pound...there is no better plasma on the market today IMHO


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Please see my thread for my detailed review and story:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=367381 


I know all you readers want to know what is the best and what is the best value for the money and how X compares to Y. There is no substitute for going out and using your own eyes. For me, when I compared the Pioneer, Fujitsu, and Panasonic they were all right next to each other with same lighting, same video feed, same connections. Fujitsu won hands down, but I don't think you can go wrong with any of those purchases. I am lucky to live in a competitve area and I can dicker and deal and have many options for purchase to allow me to do that.


Cheers


Prof Dave


----------



## Nelob

1. Hitachi 42HDT50

2. After much research and reading many reviews and finally seeing the set in person next to some others I were considering.

3. Picture quality and general appearance of the panel.

4. Nothing yet

5. Nothing that I have missed to this point. Maybe another DVI input for future considerations.

6. I just hope the quality of the product is as good as everything has been to this point.

7. Seeing the HD feed for the first time made everything worth it. Also, viewing 4:3 content in stretch mode has been much better than I anticipated. (It took virtually no time to get use to it)

8. No problems, set up and use has been a breeze. Also, although I had concerns and questions regarding burn-in, it seems pretty much as a non-issue for me. The few changes to my viewing habits has been very easy.

9. Although I love my set and would do it again in a minute, IMO, $5k+ is still a lot for a TV.

10. Have fun in your research. I took my time and in the end, couldn't be happier with my decision. Just walking by the plasma gives me a good feeling.


----------



## Ross in Toronto

1. Panel: Pioneer Elite 1110HD


2. Purchased because: excellent PQ, 2 HDMI inputs, and packaging with rest of Pioneer Elite AV equipment (55Txi receiver, 59Avi DVD), not to mention a Pioneer salesman twisted my rubber arm really hard.


3. Like best: High Def PQ, particularly bright, outdoor scenes


4. Like least: The famous Pioneer "crappy blacks", but becoming less of an issue as time passes.


5. Would like: An OSD to tell me the carrier & native frame rates of the incoming signal so I know if pulldown is active or not.


6. Suggestion to manuf: Work on those blacks.


7. Biggest surprise: The surprise was not from the panel itself, but from me. I have become very, very picky about the minutia of PQ. Before getting the panel, I simply watched a DVD. Now I study every scene so intently I sometime forget to follow the plot.


8. Problem. I mucked around in the service menu and threw off the PQ. I felt like that night in 1994 when the Leafs missed going to the Stanley Cup finals because of a blown call in overtime. Took me a while to get everything back to factory settings. Still not over the blown call.


9. Prices. Still very high, but I wasn't going to wait any longer for prices to drop.


10. Additional info: IMHO latest generation of plasmas are *almost* perfect. The next generation will probably have the best PQ a plasma can get before switching to one of the newer, emerging technologies.


Ross


----------



## turt

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 503CMX


------------------


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price / Performance. Upgradability. People are amazed when I tell them it cost half the price of what they see in the store.


------------------


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


[Homer Simpson voice] Mmmm... High Def


------------------


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It is currently in the local tv repair shop getting a new power supply.


The bezel could be a little nicer. But that's what you get when you get the commercial model.


------------------


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


DVI. I can buy a new card (see #2) but don't want to bite the bullet yet.


------------------


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Can't think of any.


------------------


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How quickly I got used to 50 inch. My previous tv was a 36 in. CRT.


------------------


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I had the buzzing problem others have noted. It seemed to disappear at some point. I swear I didn't just get used to it.


Two weeks ago something related to the power supply blew. It's in the shop (under warranty). I wonder if the 2 problems are related. I always felt the buzzing sounded like a transformer/power buzz.


------------------


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


It's all relative. If you have the money it's worth it.


------------------


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't keep reading this board after making a purchase. You'll soon want the next latest and greatest.


----------



## JimSD

1. Panasonic TH-42PA20


2. Best combination of picture quality and price


3. Picture quality, especially with DVDs


4. Although I haven't had the shutdown problem, it is sometimes worrisome.


5. I wish it swiveled on the pedestal stand.


6. I would suggest to Panasonic to be more proactive about issues such as the shutdown problem.


7. I wasn't sure how SD programming would be, but it was a pleasant surprise.


8. Minor DVI issue in that the picture was shifted left a couple of inches when a 1080i signal was received. Was easily fixed by a technician who made a couple of EEPROM value changes.


9. I think today's prices on the Panasonics are very worth it.


10. 7 months later and I still marvel at it everytime I watch it. Absolutely no buyer's remorse. One of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## RichB

1. The "Model" you have.


NEC 61XM2/S


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Size. I could not see one. Trusted AVS and other reviews of

the Marantz and similar plasmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size, Color is magnificent, and size.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


4096 shades of gray and their processor still manages

to create banding in dark and light areas. It can be

tuned to be OK, but processing is not as good as

my 503CMX.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- Accept 1368x768 dot for dot and throw away 3 pixels

- Separate gray bar settings for each input

- Discrete codes to changing picture modes

- Better scaling

- .2 Nit black levels like the Pannys


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Put numbers on the screen adjustments.

Make many more settings input based and resolution based.

Support dot for dot 1365 or 1368.


See #5.

Please. We know you are Japanese and all, but we can handle

firmware updates. I promise...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That 4096 shades of gray seems to be mostly marketing hype.

Posterization and banding are worse than my 503CMX, although

they are acceptable.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


The idiots delivered on lying flat. Menus were intermittent and

I had to get it replaced. New one is great


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I must have since I spent the money










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I really like my Plasma. I will probably be buying a the new Lumagen scaler to get better processing and an extra DVI unput.


-- Rich


----------



## PDPnNJ

*1. The "Model" you have.*


TH-42PWD6UY

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Great reviews from knowledgeable on this forum.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture Quality is just awesome. I had people come over my house who

never showed interest on TV or Video equipment and they just keep talking

about my plasma. They come into my home and they are totally fixated on

how the shows they watch on their TVs look totally amazing when viewed

on my plasma.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Lack of Closed Captioning option on the industrial model. I didn't want

the consumer model but I wanted closed caption.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


See #4


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


See #4

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


I'm surprised every day when viewing anything. I can't believe I missed so

much detail on my previous sets.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*


Worth it, can be debatable. It's a fairly recent technology (compared with

other TV sets) and the cost of producing it - it's fairly high. If you can afford

spending some money in AV equipment, then it's worth it. I don't recommend

going into debt or taking a loan just to have one.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


If you are looking for a small form factor TV set that can give you an astounding

picture quality, look no further than a plasma.


----------



## Picus_H

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After trying a few RPTVs I was getting pretty discouraged about finding a new display that worked right in my house. After reading all the good reviews of the Panny I decided to check one out and was surprised at how great it looked. After 4+ months of viewing different models and a lot of AVS reading I got one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It's like looking through an open window - the pq is incredible.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


DNR would be nice, although I don't know if I would use it. It would be nice if it had come with DVI, but not a huge deal since it's a commercial model. In home warranty would be a good thing too.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


See above. DNR would be a bonus.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Die overscan die. There has to be some way this can be right out of the box.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much heavier it was than I thought it would be lifting it into the mount.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Not yet, knock on wood!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Depends on the person I guess. If I was still a University student I'd probably laugh at spending $3k on a TV. I'm not anymore so I can afford it and it suits my needs perfectly, so yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Make sure your mount is level the first time.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Picus_H_
> *Die overscan die. There has to be some way this can be right out of the box.*



Your broadcasters and other content prroviders are going to have get this right first, or they'll get lots of complaints. You can usually eliminate overscan if you want to, when I tried I got ragged edges.


----------



## Picus_H




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by btwyx_
> *Your broadcasters and other content prroviders are going to have get this right first, or they'll get lots of complaints. You can usually eliminate overscan if you want to, when I tried I got ragged edges.*



I know - I'm just making an unreasonable demand.










I did get rid of overscan on all my inputs with the help of AVIA, looks fine now but it would be nicer if I didn't have to!


----------



## deeann

1. Panasonic TH-42PWD4UY (older model so some of the stuff I'm talking about has probably been resolved or made easier).


2. After reading about several models it was between that and the NEC MP2 (?, don't remember now), but couldn't see one of those in a store, but could see the Panny before ordering.


3. Good clarity, nice colors. Nice source material really shines with this display, but enough adjustments are available to do some dressing up of poorer sources. Very tweakable. Gives a larger picture without taking up too much space (I have a small living room). Really like the overall PQ. HD looks really good on it (it's an ED panel, the only flavor Panasonic had when I bought mine). Fleshtones look really good.


4. It's too easy to reset it back to defaults by accidentally hitting the "normalize" button. Sometimes shows banding. Blacks are nice and dark but at the expense of a bit of detail loss in some dark scenes.


5. More component inputs (right now have 4 sources using component so using a switcher). In addition DVI would be nice, but to upgrade I'd lose component.


6. Don't ship them out in torch mode. Toss in a calibration disc with each display. Make the wobbler on/off a single button instead of having to go though easter-egg hoops with the secret menu.


7. It looked so big at first my husband and I kept laughing at it. Also like others here I've gotten pretty picky about the quality of sources.


8. See #4.


9. Prices are much lower now than when I bought mine.


10. Can't think of anything right now.


----------



## drcruz

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


- 50PHD6-UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- Price was only slightly higher than the Pio 503CMX

- The AVS Forum convinced me it's the 2nd best panel available. The AVS Forum says the Fujitsu is only slight better.

- Seems best bang for buck


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- "Finding Nemo" and "Toy Story 2" look 3-D while watching. This panel has GREAT PQ.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- It's not ISF calibrated, but the standard settings are very close to DVE calibration.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- DVI / HDMI inputs


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- See #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- See #3


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- Very subjective, but I wish I could have 50" quality and price in a 60" panel.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


- You won't be disappointed with the Panny 50"


----------



## kweezr

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-42PWD5UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ and reputaion


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not upgradable


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

No DVI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Some way to add DVI


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The PQ was better than what I had seen at the stores


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Have had no problems or issues


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

N/A


----------



## Ou8thisSN

1. TH-42PWD5UY


2. I was convinced solely on the recommendation of Forum members. I used to think Sony was the best at pretty much everything. Then I took a good hard 20 minute look at the Panasonic PDP against others, and I was convinced.


3. I like how thin it is and how cool my friends think I am for having one


4. how delicate it is, how awesome it makes my livivng room look.


5. I wish it had PIP


6. have a whole mess of inputs without having to buy additional cards


7. How much better DVDs and HDTV looks on it compared to all other types of displays, especially the "glow".


8. Mounting it was tricky.


9. Yes, the online prices are worth it.


10. hang out on AVSforum for the best deals and info, nothing else to be said.


----------



## jkohms




> _Originally posted by cheridave_
> 
> *I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> *****Fusjitsu P42HVA20US
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> *****Warranty and local availability at competitive price against Panny
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> *****PQ, "Wide" mode (can't even see where the pic is stretched.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> *****Lack of screensaver and single DVI input.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> *****see #4.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> *****see #4.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> *****The PQ is beautiful on both SD and HD sources.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> *****None.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> *****It was worth it to me. YMMV.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> *****Absolutely no hint of burn-in and have never seen any ghosting either. The Wide mode is so good I don't feel it is necessary to watch anything in 4:3.
> 
> 
> jack*


----------



## Mike Southard

1. Pio 1110hd


2. I was able to compare against all of the popular brands locally and "I" felt like this was the best one for me. I bought the unit from a local dealer for $300.00 less than the very best price on the net and got free delivery and setup.


3 The PQ is outstanding better than anything I looked at. The blacks are not a problem as some people have stated and there are no problems with the so called green push. This TV is a lot " Classier " than anything else out there.


4. Nothing YET


5. Has everthing I want or need.


6. Nothing


7. The PQ. Its so good its scary.


8. None yet


9. The price I paid was fine. I may have got more bang for the buck, but I don't think I will even try to second guess myself on this one.


10. I have been an Audiophile for 50. Years of chasing the Holy Grail never found it. With that said I feel like this was a purchase I will never regret. The PQ is as close to perfect as you can get at this state of the art. The media box is a great big extra and even the speakers and sound quality are good enough for the time being. In closing this was the right TV at the right time at a SUPER price


----------



## Bill Gehring

1. Pioneer PDP-433CMX


2. Picture Quality, bright colors, crystal clear - well defined image, price from Dell


3. Fantastic HiDef picture, decent SD picture. I also like the fact that it can be upgraded with a card to receive and decode DVI/HDCP content making it "future proof". This was a big factor in my decision since other models like the then current Panasonics could NOT be upgraded.


4. Wish I would have bought a 50 inch model like the Pioneer PDP-503CMX.


5. Two component inputs would have been nice.


6. Keep making commercial models available through the Internet.


7. Can' think of any surprise(s).


8. None - black levels are fine and NOT a problem for my wife and I.


9. Probably still too high for most consumers.


10. If I had it to do again, I would get a 50 inch model.


----------



## slb

1. TH42PW5UZ, 5th gen consumer model.


2. Selected this model because it was generally considered the best performing >40" ED display and I really could not justify the expense of an HD panel. Paid slightly more for the consumer model to get in-home warranty service.


3. Picture quality, especially the black levels.


4. There's not much I don't like. The limited number of inputs forced me to upgrade my receiver to a model wth component switching, but that also helped reduce the number cables to the plasma.


5. Now wish it were 8" larger. I'd now seriously consider a 50" plasma, probably will do that eventually and move the 42" to the bedroom. Also, PIP would have been nice, but it's already been added to the 6th gen.


6. Don't skimp on quality to reduce prices! It seems that Panasonic has been cutting some corners in some of their products lately and this has caused some problems (e.g. Plasma shut down issue, H02 error in DVD players, etc.). If they want to keep me as a customer, they will need to improve/maintain the reliability of their products.


7. No stuck or dead pixels and the black levels were better than I expected.


8. None.


9. Absolutely. At this point, I'd never consider going back to an RPTV and don't have the room for FP.


10. My only regret is not pressing my wife a little more to let me buy the 50" model. She's actually very happy with the 42", but at our 11' viewing distance, I think the 50" would be a lot more theater-like.


-Steve


----------



## cheridave

It has been great to see how you guys responded to this thread. It appears that "Picture Quality" is the main driver in peoples purchase decisions. I hope that some of the other folks will contribute to this thread.


Thanks.


Dave


----------



## BruZZi

 to see more opinions.


----------



## JuiceRocket

Great thread to bump BruZZi.










-JR


----------



## DeputyAVS

1. Panny TH-42PWD6UY

2. My viewing distance, content, price

3. PQ

4. No complaints

5. Automatic input sensing (?)

6. ??

7. PQ better than I expected

8. None

9. Yeah ... $2500 was the magic PP for me

10. No regrets buying an EDTV plasma ... this Panny is awesome!


----------



## timatraw

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny 50PX20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research on AVS and 50% off promo at CC

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality on HD

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No DVI (has 1 HDMI) and the buzzing sound.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Multiple DVI inputs

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Reduce the buzzing sound and increase the DVI inputs

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The size and clarity of the picture. I initially went with a 42" and exchanged it for a 50".

I am glad I did!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The prices could be lower.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I bought the panny as a "second tv" to view as a stand alone and now

feel the need to go out and get a second sound system because I am

watching it all the time.


----------



## markrubin

The "Model" you have.


---Fujitsu P63


What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


---Always liked Fujitsu (replaced a P50): looked at several 60+ plasmas


What you like best about your Plasma.


--- PICTURE QUALITY


What you don't like about your Plasma.


---slight fan noise


What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


---longer warranty on the glass



What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


---Pleasantly surprised there was no sacrifice of picture quality with the much larger screen even though the resolution was the same as the P50: in essence, the P63 is just a larger P50


What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


---No problems but first unit received with busted plasma glass


Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


---Prices are still way too high for large plasma displays


Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


---If you have a large room and a viewing distance of at least 12 feet, this is one heck of a nice display


----------



## pciav

1. The "Model" you have.

*NEC 61XM2/S*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Size, Affordable Price, Various reviews of NEC Glass*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*The WOW Factor. PQ, SizeI still cannot believe PQ improvement over my previous Pioneer 503CMX and how much bigger it is. HDCP compliance.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Odd NR resolution (1365 x 768). When displaying NR it only displays 1360 x 768 leaving 5 rows of pixels unlit. The software is just OK. It gets the job done, but this is the one thing I wish I could take from the Pioneer, especially the picture settings savings on a per signal input basis.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A second DVI input. Better software control - Numbers to let you know exactly what adjustments have been made to a parameter instead of just clicks. They are plenty of picture memories (presets, that can be changed and saved), but no direct access, no memory on a per signal input basis*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*I will echo RichB again, a firmware update of the software control would make this great Plasma even better and hard to beat at its price.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How big it really was. I bought it sight unseen and knew the specs, but once it arrived and it was on the wall, WOW it was huge. I had to adjust the mounting plate by about 11 to bring it down to optimal viewing height. I was also surprised how much better it was than my Pio 503. I differ from RichB here as we have different sources feeding the plasma. The lack of noise compared to the Pioneer and overall black level improvement was a big improvement.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*It does not always synch correctly with the cable box via DVI. This is more a cable box problem reading the EDID information. It locks into 480p instead of switching to 720p or 1080i. A shutdown of both the cable box and the plasma fixes the issue.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Tomorrow's price will most likely be better and it is all relative to what you want and when you want it. I cannot complain as I am still trying to figure out how I got the deal I did. I was able to get the dealer to take the Pio 503 on trade and the difference I paid for the NEC was like buying a new Fujitsu 50, so I am very happy.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*With the Pioneer I was using an HTPC for DVD's and feeding it NR via DVI. This was a huge improvement with the Pioneer. With the NEC I am using STB DVD Player feeding 480p. I thought this would be the one area where I would be really disappointed, but I am not. The PQ is head and shoulders above the Pioneer in this area. HD via DVI is a wonderful experience. I cannot say enough good things about Discovery HD and PBS HD. Family friends watch with their mouths open. I am still considering a video processor in the future, but nothing seems just right, yet. In the meantime, I do not feel like I am lacking anything in PQ like I did with the Pioneer 503.*


----------



## jdallaire

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TH-50PHD6UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research on AVS .

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality on HD and DVD performance.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflection of screen in my very bright viewing room. Did not notice this in viewing this display at least 3 times before purchase.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Composite and S video connection work at the same time. I have to use one or the other.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Reduce the Reflection of screen.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice this set looks on my wall the thin black frame.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Reduce the Reflection of screen for day time use.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The prices could be lower.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Outstanding set everything that folks on this site said it would be. 3D like with HDTV deep rich black and vibrant colors.


----------



## KostyaNP

_1. The "Model" you have._


Panasonic TH-42PWD6UY 42" ED plasma

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


Auditioning against Pioneer (Fujitsu was out of the price range, other makes were inferior in PQ in my eyes), specs comparison, reviews (this forum included). My viewings are 99% DVD, this and superior PQ convinced me in ED vs HD. Price, black bezel and absence of unneeded tuner/speakers convinced me in commercial vs consumer.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


Overall PQ with good source.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


Color banding and flesh tones posterization, visible with some lower quality DVDs. I can't actually blame the plasma for this, but it's still annoying. I used to be sometimes distracted by screendoor effect, but not anymore (no, I didn't get any glasses).

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


Minor - closed captions support. Major - advanced image processing to produce smoother picture even with some inferior source, to eliminate or at least mask the color banding and flesh tones posterization. I know I'm dreaming...









_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._


Make the bezel for commercial plasma even thinner. And, for more distant future, use this cell carving glass production technology to incease fill ratio, since fill ratio is (IMHO) much more important for the overall PQ then the resolution.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


That I can lift a 42-inch TV by myself.









_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


None so far (knocking on everything even remotely reminding wood).

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


Good question... Honestly, yes, I think yes it's worth it. I had stretched pretty thin to get my plasma, but I still believe it's price is more or less right - by comparison with other TV types. It's the right end of the price/performance curve, and, luckily, in TV displays market we get what we pay for, which is not true in DVD players world







.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


Contrast ratio and fill ratio are more important for overall PQ then resolution. That's why Fujitsu and Panny lead the PQ race. I'm strong believer in this... and I'd like to know I'm not alone.


----------



## rycher

1) Pioneer PDP-4330HD


2) It was given to me by a freind after it was struck by lightning. I had it repaired for $830.00.


3) I like that for one, it was a steal at $830.00! But I am also very impressed with the quality of the picture, and of course, nothing is as impressive as having a large, flat, thin T.V.


4) I don't like that I can see motion artifacts at certain times. I guess that all plasmas are prone to this in one way or other. Since this is not our primary movie watching T.V. I can easily overlook this issue. Besides, it really isin't all that bad.


5) A feature I wish my plasma had would be the ability to move the on-screen menues around the screen. This became an issue when I was calibrating the set using "Video Essentials". The Pioneers on-screen display boxes tend to cover a lot of real estate making some adjustments difficult. Another feature I feel every HD set should have as standard is an HD OTA tuner built in.


6) My only advice would be to add more features - ala HD tuner as standard.


7) My biggest surprise was a 2 shock bash. 1 - I was so impressed with the picture on cable as most reviews said watching cable channels was "unwatchable". Cable viewing is very good - certainly as good as my Mitsubishi 35" direct view. My 2nd surprise was the fact that we have a very nice 43" plasma in our home!!! That is soooo cool!!


8) I have had no problems or issues with my set since it came home from the hospital about 2 months ago. (Knock on wood).


9) I DO NOT think that plasmas are worth the amount that is being charged. Plasmas have sooo many inherent flaws in the technology that justifying $8000.00+ is ridiculous. The goal is to get a picture as close to the medium as possible. With plasmas, as with MP3, copy-coding, etc, we are taking a step backwards for convenience. Plasmas are cool, and definetly convenient. But the picture quality still leaves a lot to be desired for the price. There is definetly a trade-off, a compromise, to have the "cool" factor.


10) I think we all have the same views on plasmas in general. There is a compromise. They need to improve picture quality. They need to drop the price. They need to make them more reliable. No doubt over time manufactures will meet these criterias, that is unless another display technology surpasses plasma.


----------



## jcilarry

1. Model- Fujitsu P42VHA20US.


2. Purchase decision- Stellar rep for picture quality, close out price, available four year in home service plan.


3. Like best- Great picture quality on standard cable and DVD. It also frees up a lot of space compared to direct view.


4. Don't like- no tuner, had to add another piece of equipment to my crowded rack (cable comes straight in from pole, no box).


5. Desired feature would be tuner. I actually like the fact that there are no speakers though.


6. Suggestion- did I say tuner? Otherwise keep up the good work.


7. Surprise- how good it looked out of the box. With a little tweaking it is great, I haven't even got around to running Avia set up which is really out of character for me.


8. Problems- none


9. Price worth it? I probably would have gone with the Panasonic if I had to pay full list of 4K plus for this set.


10. I'm glad I spent a little more for the Fujitsu, despite comment above I am very happy with this set. I am really glad that I didn't jump on one of the el cheapo 42 inchers when I was still saving for a set.


Also for my table top application I am really happy with a set of Gallo Micro speakers I picked up for times I don't want to fire up the full HT system.


----------



## agogley

1. The "Model" you have.


****Pioneer Elite 910HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


****The look of the set when it was off, the vibrant colors, and most of all the energy star rating. PQ wasn't a big issue to me. I read all the forum posts and look at all the models in person. I didn't notice anything to my eye (I was only looking at high end HD models). I want to enjoy my movies and am not going to study the PQ.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


****The look of it when it is off. The external media box is a plus.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


****Haven't had it long enough to have any dislikes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


*****I don't know...maybe one more component input for the back. I'd like to have three for component inputs.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


****Don't know.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


****That the TV comes with handles in the back and is remarkeably light.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


****Figuring out what to do with the huges boxes the plasma came with.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Personally, I'd like to see price go up so that more people will be impressed that I have a plasma..LOL. Don't we all want $1K HD plasma sets?


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


installation is so damn easy that paying somebody to do it for you is like throwing money away.


----------



## BruZZi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JuiceRocket_
> *Great thread to bump BruZZi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -JR*



Yup. This is definitively a great thread by Cheridave.


----------



## agogley

I am amazed at reports of dan noise on the Pio Elites. I have no fan noise from my media box.


----------



## BruZZi


*The "Model" you have ?*


TH-37PWD6UY


*What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" ?*


That's my Third Panasonic Plasma


Panasonic = Black Levels and overall PQ

Plasma Size= Budget and Excellent PQ due to smaller pixels for my viewing distance of 7 feet.


*What you like best about your Plasma ?*


Excellent PQ due to the smaller pixels. Great for closer viewing distances.


*What you don't like about your Plasma ?*


The size. I want a 50" Display










*What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?*


Yup. DNR


*What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ?*


DISCRETE CODES FOR THE INPUTS.

More Inputs since many more people are buying the Industrial Model for home use


*What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?*


How great HD sources look on a ED Display.


*What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?*


Had a problem with the video board on my first plasma (TH-42PW5UZ) after only 8 hours of viewing.










*Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?*


Prices are still a bit high IMO.


*Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


No Comments.


----------



## NYCYellowMonkey

1. The "Model" you have ?


Panasonic TH-37PX25

High Definition Plasma Television

NTSC, ATSC/QAM, CableCARD, PCMCIA, SD-card.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" ?


It was a decision between a Sony XBR(42) and the Panny. Because of all of you guys, I went with the Panny. Thank you is all I can say. Besides that, the built-in ATSC/QAM and CableCARD capabilities were the key features that led me to buying this particular Panny. Compatibility for the future in an HDTV were very important when investing this kind of money.


3. What you like best about your Plasma ?


The PQ is great, even on NTSC OTA viewing.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?


I shoulda got a 42!!!! The 37 really isnt that much smaller than the 42 though. Also, i wish that using the built in ATSC tuner for OTA was simpler. I still haven't been able to figure it out.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?


Dual ATSC's.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ?


Multiple DVI/HDMI inputs would prove to be useful in the future.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?


That despite what everyone says, analog TV looks surprisingly good. Also that the JUST mode only makes people look *slightly fatter.







We never use the 4:3 mode. Also, turn down the brightness, it's set on "vivid" out of the box. It's a little too bright.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?


CAN'T TUNE INTO OTA HD SIGNALS!!!!!!!! It has nothing to do with the tv, i just haven't figured it out yet. (I've only had it for 2 weeks) Also, *slight rolling lines when using component DVD input. Again, I blame it on myself, as I still have not worked out all the set-ups and stuff. It might even be my AR cables.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?


Worth it? No. Once you have it, of course it is worth it, but parting with that cash was a little tough.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


A calibration DVD would certainly be nice. And another thanks to all the members of this great forum for helping me select this amazing television. I genuinely appreciate your information and opinions.


----------



## PJO1966

1. The "Model" you have ?


Panasonic 50PHD6UY w/ DVI card and table stand.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" ?


Lack of tuner & speakers were a big plus. I wanted a 50" for maximum enjoyment. I chose Panasonic for the contrast ratio and overall picture quality. I did not like the way the consumer panel looked.


3. What you like best about your Plasma ?


Overall picture quality. Looks good in room, takes up less space.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?


Occasional pixelization & blotchiness. Still unsure whether Picture setting is working correctly.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?


ability to change aspect ratio on 1080i & 720p.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ?


More DVI inputs for future expansion without sacrificing composite.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?


How good SD programs looked from my old TiVo. How bad Six Feet Under looked in HD.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?


Pixelization on some programming. In addition to Six Feet Under, I'm seeing a lot of pixelization in Finding Nemo in shadowy areas.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?


Absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Just to say that my six months of research in this forum was invaluable. I don't think I would have been able to make as educated a decision otherwise.


----------



## gimp

1. The "Model" you have.


Fujitsu P50XHA30WS


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PQ and form factor.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


CR


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Paranoid about burn-in (ya ya ya, I read the thread)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


a) Access to finer adjustment of grayscale. As mentioned in the The Perfect Vision Issue #55 article, "...adjustments, unfortunately, do not allow control of both the high and low ends of the grayscale; they are simply overall gain adjustments for red, green, and blue."


b) Ability to stretch/zoom 720p/1080i signals input via DVI for 4:3 OAR material watched on HD channels (e.g., ATSC HDTV transmissions at 720p/1080i).


c) Pillar bars


d) Multiple DVI/HDMI inputs


e) Not "lose" memory setting when DVI is disconnected. I'm using a Dtronics 4x1 and when changing inputs on the DVI switch, it is necessary to "recall" the memory setting. Also, it would help if one could directly access a memory instead of cycling through (to ease programmable remote macro creation).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


See 5 above and 1080p.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


My previous display was a Toshiba 57HLX82 LCoS RPTV. I don't miss the extra resolution at all. Contrast ratio beats resolution!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I bought it, didn't I?


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I built a HTPC just for the Fujitsu and am b l o w n a w a y by WMVHD. Mpeg artifact free 720p/1080i is a sight to behold! Too bad people are so afraid of MS, there really is no need to wait for Blue ray/HD DVD.


----------



## muniman

1. The "Model" you have.


pioneer elite 1000hdi.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


got a good deal, really liked the colors, shiny black bezel had big 'wife appeal'


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HD PQ is phenomenal


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


no NR via DVI, what's up with that?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


better and more sensetive settings, "this one goes to 11"










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


work on those black levels, see #4.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


that after the investment it was never just 'watching TV' again, now it was a hobby/obsession.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


pink blooming in corners, was able to calibrate this away.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


yes and no, for whiz-bang appeal yes. for what you actually get no, see below.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


i think plasma displays should have better ability to be upgraded away from black boxes. wouldn't it be great to have the manufaturer offer you a choice of scalers, deinterlacing chips, and various other technologies upon order, or at least provide the ability to have expansion standards across manufactures. with this i would also really like to see more uniform standards for connections. also easier installation. is this really too much to ask?


----------



## sonicworld

What a GREAT thread!!! I really enjoyed reading it and found it very informative. Thanks.


----------



## soundbyte

Wow! Great thread here. As a complete AVS newbie my expertise pales in comparison to most of the folks here, but not seeing my model represented in any of the responses here I feel compelled to jump in "in defense" of my choice of plasma display. It's a...


1) Samsung HPN5039


2) Lots of things. PQ was definitely high on the list... I looked at a lot of 50" displays and for the money (which was also a consideration) it more than held its own in the picture department. The big selling point for my wife was the cabinet style... we found the simple, small grey frame around the display much more pleasing to look at than the larger (and flashy) silver frames around several of the other units we looked at. Oh, and the DVI input was also a factor (though a lot of units had this feature). Last but not least - Samsung's 2 year warranty played into the decision.


3) PQ, and appearance when turned off (see #2 above)


4) Hard one... not much, really. Probably the location of the inputs is my only complaint. They're in back, facing down, but not too far up the backside of the display. Makes it hard to conceal the cabling. I had to slide the boots off the Canare connectors on my AV cables in order to turn them sharp enough to keep them routed behind the display. Just a minor point, really.


5) More than just contrast and brightness adjustment on the DVI input... nature of the beast, I know.


6) See #4


7) How heavy it was! Just kidding... but it was a bear to get up and mounted on the wall bracket. Other than that, no real surprise.


8) None to date (knock on wood).


9) The price is what the price is. I bought the set when we moved into our new ("used") house, and the family/HT room layout dictated going with either FP or a flat panel display. Cable routing issues (would have had to fish everything through a finished plaster basement ceiling to feed a projector) drove me to plasma. At that point I was sort of "stuck" with what they cost. If I had the option I likely would have gone with a RP set, but I just didn't have the space.


10) I read the "Official HPN5039 Thread" on this forum, and would appreciate receiving additional info from other owners of this unit. I'm very happy with my choice so far, though it's definitely not the "plasma of choice" for most of the folks on this site.


YMMV


----------



## swest

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic 42PWD6UY

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Space available (recessed installation), viewing distance (12'+), stellar reviews from this forum, R Harkness's photo gallery.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Out of the box picture quality. Quiet operation. Lean appearance. Panasonic's Just mode is surprisingly watchable (unlike my Samsung DLP's panorama mode - unwatchable).

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


No discrete IR codes (except PC input).

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Discrete IR codes (







)

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Discrete codes for everybody!









*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The back panel was not conducive to the kind of mount I wanted to use.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Possibly cooling, but I'm still working on it, so the jury is out.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Well, having purchased one of the lowest priced plasmas available, I'm probably not qualified to answer this. But, I would say that for my own purchase, I place its cost to value ratio at the upper end of my own threshold of pain...









*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


No regrets, not one. Visual Apex did me right, and AVS Forum help was, and continues to be, invaluable.


----------



## BruZZi

Let me bump this great thread one more time.













.


----------



## Mike52

Well, let's see:


1) toshiba 42HP84

2) Great looking picture, nice looking set.

3) It's mine.

4) Does not have ASTC tuner.

5) ASTC

6) Include ASTC (if they were still making plasmas)

7) No big surprise.

8) No problems so far.

9) Not until there is more HD content on TV.

10) Need more HD content and reduce the prices for HD cable and HD dish services before widespread acceptance.


----------



## 60hzhum

1. Panny TH50PHD7UY


2. After reading reviews here and elsewhere, this model provided the best PQ per $$$ per square inch.


3. All media inputs (DVD, HDTV, SDTV) look great. HDTV is stunning!! DVD is great!! SDTV is clear and very watchable. (not as bad as some ppl have been saying) Most of the SDTV I've been watching is almost equal in PQ to my old CRT set.


4. Unable to adjust color saturation on HDTV signals via DVI input. Some HD channels produce overly vivid colors that provide that WOW factor, but are unrealistic in nature and the DVI menu doesn't allow adjustment.


Although "burn-in" isn't suppose to be an issue anymore, I still think about it and have been following the 100-1000 hr break-in advice.


5. The picture menu for the DVI/HDCP slot to have color saturation control.


6. Keep up the good work Panasonic!...You have a winner here,


7. How glad I was I got the 50" instead of the 42". Based on my viewing distance of 7-9 ft, the 50" to me IS NOT overwhelming at all.


8. "knocking on wood" It's only been less than a month. No issues to speak of.


9. Once the prices for a 50" went under 4K, that seemed to be the turning point for me to pull the trigger on this unit. The joy and happiness this TV

is providing for me, my family, and friends, is worth every penny.


10. Visual Apex has done well by me. A week after I rec'd my PDP they lowered the price on this set $150. I called them and they immediately issued me a $150 credit. That's what I call service!!!


----------



## CorrysD

1. NEX 50XM4


2. Bright colors, decent blacks, inputs, handling of SD and Stadium strech mode.


3. Quality of SD. I knew HD would be awesome (and it is), but I feared that after spending over 4K, my viewing experience during inevitable SD programming would suffer.


4. Faint Image Retention is short lived but cheesy.


5. 2nd DVI input


6. Sell them in stores. I bought mine based on reviews on this forum without ever seeing one in person. Most people will not do this.


7. The quality of newer DVDs on my 4 year old nonprogressive scan DVD player.


8. None


9. Yes, I waited until I could buy a quality 50" for around 4K.


10. If you are on the fence between a 42 and 50 model, go for the 50!


----------



## stevepas9

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TH-42PD50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

This set is a good balance between PQ, size and cost to get into wide-screen


3. What you like best about your Plasma. - PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. -

After a 3 weeks, really can't find anything wrong. I don't seem to be getting the green push others have reported.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. -

A second HDMI port. No PIP or Cable Card slot is important to me.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Increase production and lower prices


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How well it displays 480i SD satellite broadcasts. I was prepared to upgrade to HD Satellite service and now delaying the extra expense to upgrade. I'm blown away how well this Panny displays SD. The PQ is wonderful and 480p DVD viewing is totally amazing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Zero


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

It's relative. I was able to afford a reasonably priced TV to meet my viewing needs.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Viewing Distance is important to consider - if you watch from 10feet or greater, an ED set may be a better decision than an HD set - you'll loose HD detail if you don't have a LARGE enough HD Set (Screen Height X 3). Price points for HD sets (IMHO) are too high given the amount of HD content available today. 90% + of all viewing (OTA, Cable, Satellite, DVD) are 480i and 480p and best matched for ED sets of today. In a couple of years, I think HD content will become dominate AND the cost of HD sets may drop to today's ED prices. In the meantime I'll enjoy my ED set till then and move it into the bedroom.


For me the jump from a 27 Sony (non-XBR) to the 42 ED Panny was a huge. For the cost, I didn't think it was worth it and reports have indicated that watching SD (480i) signals on HD isn't as good as ED. The store I got the Panny at moved it away from the HD sets because HD sets weren't selling. The PQ of the PD50U is that good


Good luck in your search. I like your approach.Steve


----------



## housecor

1. Panasonic TH-42PD25UP


2. Cablecard & ATSC tuner, PIP, PC input, HDMI


3. HD PQ just floors me. Particularly bright outdoor scenes. DVDs via HDMI are so filmlike I finally prefer to watch from home.


4. "Limited" 10-bit color processing. If I had to do it over again, I'd hunt for a 12-bit display. False contouring on DVDs/SD is admittedly minimal, but it's my only gripe.


5. I wish it had an on-screen program guide, HD stretch modes, a "negative" setting to remove uneven wear


6. My advice to Panny is to bring back a loaded ED like the 25U and use only clean black bezels. All I hear are complaints from people about silver or multi-toned units. Also, keep the PC inputs on the back of the unit and offer separate picture memory settings for each input on consumer units as well.


7. My biggest "Surprise" was SD PQ via CC. JUST stretch took only a few hours before I didn't even notice it and the clear, noise free picture via CC shocked me.


8. Only problems I've had is a slight uneven black level on analog inputs (which Panny service is seeking to correct), red push on SD, and minor false contouring on SD cable and DVD.


9. Today's ED prices are well worth it to me. I've gotten a great deal of enjoyment out of my set over the last 6 mths. Life's too short to sit and wait years for prices to hit the floor and around $2k was my comfort zone.


10. I've learned the two most important specs on a plasma are it's color palette and black level. Panny has CRT level blacks which are a joy to watch in the dark. I watched a Pio Elite and found it's grayish blacks very distracting. When Panny finally offers 12-bit processing, I'll be hard pressed to find a fault in their PQ.


----------



## iqwertyi

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 433CMX


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

During the time, it was "upgradable" where you could add a DVI input card.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Color on the Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Size, wish it were larger. (I sit about 12' back)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I bought the A303 DVI card, wish it had two DVI or a DVI and HDMI.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More inputs.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

SD (via DirecTV) looked better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

So far so good.

Some SD channels got blotchy, but I expected that.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I bought mine about a year and a half ago and I thought they were worth it.

IMO, today's prices (especially commercial versions) are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Based on what's commonly asked.

43" looks good at 12' but 50" would look even better.


----------



## Jose




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.



FUJITSU P50XHA40US



> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Fujitsu's reputation.

Always wanted one.

Warranty.



> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



Almost everything.

PQ is PHENOMENAL, more so after ISF calibration.

Black level.

Discrete codes.

Did I say PIC quality?!



> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



Silver bezel. Though it doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would.



> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



DVI.



> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



DVI!

For the amount of $$ they charge, bezel color options would have been nice.



> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



How much brighter it was compared to my previous RPTV.

Silver bezel didn't bother me as much.



> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



NONE!!!



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



Sure, life is short.

You get what you pay for.



> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Do your homework before buying.

Viewing distance is very important with ALL PDPs.

If you keep waiting for the next best thing, you'll miss out!


----------



## walter scott

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-37PWD7UY

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research, info on this forum, saw the consumer version at Best Buy. Physical size perfect for our area. Familiar with Panny industrial gear.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality on DVDs, and physical appearance of the unit

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Some times hard to get good flesh tones. Although SD quality is surprisingly good, video tape playback is an issue

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More picture settings memories, discrete IR commands for each setting.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

see #5

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That my wife was so satisfied with the PQ! She is normally VERY critical of PQ. Also amazed at the difference progressive scan made with DVDs.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none, really.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Bought from Visual Apex, they were great! Wish I had remembered to tip the delivery driver! As someone else pointed out, I do get tired of defending my purchase to the "plasma experts" who know things like "the gas has to be changed out" and "plasmas can't be repaired." Sigh.


----------



## Joe Bee




> Quote:
> _
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Vizio 42HDe
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> a) price, b) AVS forum members' experiences with this model, c) Costco's liberal return policy
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> PQ and lots of possible adjustments to fine-tune picture
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> a) occasional brightness shift, b) limited inputs
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> better burn-in protection
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> fix 4a & 4b and 5
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> a) great PQ, even of SD broadcasts; b) detachable speakers are of better quality than expected
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> brightness shift in dark scenes
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> Only for early adopters; price and set-up hassles [and limited availably of HD content in some regions] keep me from recommending HD for everyone
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> For enthusiastic do-it-yourselfer's living in areas where HD is readily available, prices for required equipment have dropped to an enticing level
> 
> 
> Joe-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> _


_

_


----------



## RichB

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 657UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Black Level and Size.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size and Black Levels do not disapoint. This can

can produce a huge stunning picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The gradients sometimes show banding and some color shift.

Not a huge problem, but I am a perfectionis.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I would like to run 2 DVI's and one HDMI.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make an HDMI board that can take native rate. Support 72H or 48HZ for

film mode.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It is huge and heavy.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Bad S-Video board, but I hear they fixed that problem.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I bought it didn't I










This is a great Plasma. Let's hope the prices and black levels keep falling.


-- Rich


----------



## vegetable420

*1. The "Model" you have.*

TH-42PX25U/P

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Liked plasmas, exhaustive research, Circuit City deal popped up and I jumped on it.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Bright HD scenes (Discovery HD/Hi-Def sports) look fantastic.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Despite how much everyone raves about Panasonic black levels I think this is the weakest part of this set. "Black" is at best a really dark grey - better than most RP sets I've seen, but not black. My $250 CRT blows it away as far as black levels go. Also I'm starting to see burn slight burn in from watching about 40% SD, non-stretched







. Gotta start stretching all the time now.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Native 720p support.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Support 720p natively on all plasmas.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How crappy SD looks especially games (PS2, GameCube).

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Burn in starting, gotta stretch 100% of the time now.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Not to the average consumer, but for me I guess.

*10.* Still waiting for inky blacks...


----------



## thedataman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cheridave_
> *I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> TH-42PD25U/P
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> User reviews, this forum, viewing
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> SD Picture and HD picture quality are fantastic. HD Pic quality on this ED set is better than on my 55 inch RP HDTV.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Nothing so far. Aggravated a little with an uneven black level when using Component input.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> Remote should have seperate buttons for each input type versus scrolling through them.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Tunr down brightness out of box.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> SD picture quality and HD picture quality
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Uneven black level on Component input.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave*


----------



## markrubin

sticky


----------



## DanQ

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-50PHD6UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Price, Contrast Ratio, Black Level.

-Reviews on this forum

-Didn't need speakers, tuner, so commercial model was perfect and cheaper.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-Brightness, color saturation, HDTV picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*-False contouring, solarization, Color banding on every fade*

-Not enough gray scale steps


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-Discrete remote control of the various inputs

-Programmable names for the screen settings. I could rename them to something meaningful, instead of dynamic, cinema, etc


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-Fix the grayscale problems to get rid of false contouring

-Black levels or contrast still needs to be better.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-Looks pretty good on SD digital sources,

-Spectactular HD from HD video sources


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-None, no warranty work yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-Yes, price has dropped a lot in the last 1 1/2 years


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-Plasmas have problems with false contouring and its not talked about on the forum. I don't think it can all be blamed on DVD mastering..

-Broadcasters need to do a better job with their HDTV quality, some shows are so oversaturated you have to adjust the set to get the skin tones right


----------



## tarevalo

Sony KDE 50XS955

Looked the best in the show room and had all the features that I wanted.

HDTV Picture quality both via cable and OTA.

Some older DVDs don't look as good as on my RPTV.

Features I wish I had? Separate input box (like the Pioneers).

More comprehensive manual, and better, more detailed information on Sony website (knowledge base).

OTA boradcasts are incredible.

No problems.

Prices are too high.

Don't knock the Sony Plasmas. They're every bit as good as Panasonic, Pioneer, etc.


----------



## azarby

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic th-50px50u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price and picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Only1 HDMI input, not a lot a flexibility in adjusting user settings.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


2nd or 3rd HDMI input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Fix the green tint issue


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Visual impact of the picture


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Had to do a lot of adjusting to get rid of the overall green tint and "Neon green " coloration


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



__________________

Azarby


----------



## BruZZi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markrubin_
> *sticky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Mark.


----------



## inbound

1. The "Model" you have. -- Panny HT42PD50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". -- Looks great in store. Read lots of good things here. Great price in store.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. -- Has to be the picture. Very clean and comparable to the 34" HD Sony CRT I just returned. Remote lites up a cool red.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. -- Menu system it a little odd: page down to get more Picture features, etc. Built in speakers aren't necessary. Can't change inputs with just one push - have to go into menu and then select DVD or Cable input.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. -- A 3rd Component input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. -- Ship it with the table stand installed.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. -- how light it is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. -- Did notice the logo on the floor of the UFC octagon would switch between lime green and bright yellow as the camera angle changed.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. -- Absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## mlv

1. The "Model" you have. -- Panasonic HT42PD50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". -- Best picture for the price; looked better than sets costing much more; good reviews for Panasonic ED plasmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. -- Doesn't get very warm like other plasmas; picture quality and picture size (the TV it replaced was a 25 year old Hitachi 27").


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. -- Confusing to get it to switch from TV source to DVD to Xbox.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. -- Cable Card


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. -- I think a black bezel would be better for viewing, but the silver looks fine when it's not on.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. -- How cool it runs.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. -- None yet. Except my kids (teens) have forgotten to turn it off a couple of times.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. -- I got a great price. It wasn't any more than a high-end HDTV tube set.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I was really worried about the extreme green push I saw on some display models in stores and even more so when I read on this forum that other folks had seen the same problem. It doesn't seem to be a problem with my unit. Only once on a recent HD cable broadcast of a CSI episode did a cornfield seem too bright green. But this was the only time I've noticed a bit of a green push, and it wasn't annoying. The CC saleswoman [surprise! actually knowledgable!] told me just to bring it back in 30 days and they'd give me my money back or exchange it if it was too green, knocked some more $$ off the sale price, and I bit. Mine was made in March 2005; maybe Panasonic figured out what the problem was by then.


Overall, I'm very glad I bought it. Except now I have a house full of teens playing Halo after school. I hope Panasonic is right when they say they've got the burn-in problem pretty much solved... Plasma + teens = ???


----------



## DanP

1. The "Model" you have: Panny th-50px50u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": price/Panny reputation


3. What you like best about your Plasma: the beautimous picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: I have to break the *&^%(* thing in before watching programs with static images (BB games, Sportscenter, etc.)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: more inputs (i.e., RGB)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: Do NOT set color management 'on' by default. In fact, it should be gotten rid of completely.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: PQ was better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: HDMI connection.....it's mostly a H10 issue. Researching/solving green issue.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: The new Pannys, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: meh.


Thanks: np


----------



## HazChem

1. The "Model" you have - Pioneer 5050


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Price and reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma - Sleek black bezel and removable speakers.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - I wish it was a 55".


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - Media card viewer.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - Get rid of "burn-in". It's something that should have been solved by now.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How awesome HD looked. I thought I was in heaven watching DVD, but HD is incredible.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma - None yet except for a slight, slight buzz.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it - Definitely. Technology being what it is, it will come down in price but I wish it were a couple grand less...


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - Make sure you buy any high-priced plasma from an authorized dealer that will work with you if you have issues. It's worth the extra price.


----------



## str8line

About 65-70 degrees and Sunny.


After a wet spring the flowers are in full bloom(I've been planting some in my yard today). Everything is green(usually a short window compared to somewhere like Portland). Birds are chirping...beautiful.


I'm going mt. biking in a bit...and skied over 2 feet of fresh snow on Wednesday.


AND I'm about to order a Panny 42" 7UY.


Love it!


----------



## amx

1. The "Model" you have.
*Philips 50PF9956*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*HD, Employee discount, Need fore new TV*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*HD PQ, DVD PQ, Looks great*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Claims it had PIP but it does not!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*PIP, More HDMI connectors*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Include PIP and split screen, faster menu*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The remote, Its silver metalic and looks hot


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. touch wood


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yea definately, Prices have gone down in the past year.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

When you buy a TV. Always take a look at it in person. Everyone has different likes and what people recommed online might not be what you really wanted.


----------



## apatel

Thanks to everyone who helped me find a new plasma for my family room. I've been using the Pioneer 1000HD for the past 2 year or so and then decided to move the plasma to my office and "upgrade" the family room. After a great deal of research I decided on the 55" Fujitsu and I couldnt be happier.


The picture is outstanding, and more importantly moving to a 55" from a 50" is a significant upgrade. I didnt expect the 5" to make that big a difference but it did.


I find the new piture quality to be more "life-like" it doesnt seem as overtly bright or exaggerated as the pio. But I must say at 2 years old the Pioneer still has a fantastic picture.


----------



## faldoc

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 4312 (Costco)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Costco guarantee is worth a lot to me. Picture quality was very nice when viewed in person, and comments here in AVS forum pushed me into the Pioneer camp.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not enough inputs, has 1 dead pixel


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More inputs. The AV receiver helps in this regard, but I with there was another HDMI or component input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include a connection to AV receiver for better remote useage (they have htis with the TV displays) and integration in the home system.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No surprises since I had researched this well.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Other than the dead pixel, nothing. Doesn't bother me enough to haul the panel back to Costco.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

$3000 in 2005 dollars is not too bad, considering I paid more than that in 1996 for my old Mitsu 40" TV which weighs 250 lbs.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Anyone considering taking the plunge: do it, It was worth every penny to me and I am enjoying my Pio a lot. But be prepared to upgrade everything else in your system, too. I just got a Pioneer 1014 receiver, and soon I will have to get a better DVD player, an HD DTV receiver and/or DVR, and/or DVD recorder.


----------



## ramgatl

1. TH-42PWD7UY


2. Price, great reviews, Panasonic Support.


3. Aesthetics, PQ , Component using VGA port works great!


4. Nothing.


5. Minor - Better Remote.


6. Keep up the good work, make it better and keep the prices low.


7. How amazing the PQ actually is, black levels, skin tones and color vibrance.


8. None


9. 5 year warranty, 30 day pixel guarantee and shipping all for less than 2K from TV Authority, well worth it.


10. I am amazed at the picture quality especially when watching Comcast HD. My friends come over and are in awe at the PQ. I find myself watching Discovery HD just for the WOW factor and to see what color of the spectrum I have never seen before


----------



## Macfan424

_1. The "Model" you have._


Panasonic TH-42PD25/U (ED model)


_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


a) Outstanding picture, confirmed by great reviews, here and elsewhere.


b) Complete, deluxe feature set, including ATSC tuner, PIP, Cable Card, HDMI, front inputs, Auto picture mode, and more.


c) Excellent price from local B&M with great customer support.


After a year and a half of research, choice narrowed to this and the Sony KE42M1. In the end, PQ seemed equal, but Panasonic's extra features and lower price won the day.


_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


a) Picture quality, which is absolutely stunning on the best HD input (I still haven't gotten over how great the Super Bowl looked, and Cubs/Sox games are gorgeous).


b) PIP. I had never had it before, but now I'm addicted.


c) Auto mode. My room varies from extraordinarily bright in the day to much darker than normal at night. The set adjusts beautifully.


_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


a) Loss of detail in shadow areas.


b) Uneven black on external inputs.


c) Styling. It's not bad, but I like many other plasmas better.


_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


a) Detachable speakers. I don't use the built-in ones and would prefer a more compact cabinet.


b) Learning remote that integrated better with DirecTV and could turn entire HT system on or off with one button.


c) Additional HDMI inputs.


d) Separate memory for each input.


e) Direct input selection via the remote.


The latter three are minimal problems for me at this point, as I run external sources through an iScan Ultra, but will become more important when I ultimately add HDMI devices that don't go through the processor.


_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma._


Return a full featured ED set to the line. It shouldn't be necessary to have to move up two steps in the HD line to get things like PIP, etc. ED is all some people want or need. I love the fact that my set feels like a luxury unit, not one that has been stripped of features, even though it was at the low end of the plasma price spectrum.


_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


a) Crystal clear HD OTA pictures from my 40 year old rooftop antenna through my built-in ATSC tuner in an area where analog pictures are unwatchable due to multipath.


b) My best picture (confirmed by DVE) came using factory settings (Standard or Auto). I spent a month trying everyone's recommendations and was never quite satisfied. After the first 100 hours, I decided to recalibrate, and tried the factory settings (which I never had before!







). They gave me colors that were nearly perfect, except for green (which looks fine, even if it doesn't test perfectly).


_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


a) Loss of shadow detail in dimly lit HD scenes.


b) Uneven blacks. To correct this, I darken the output from my DVD player, but that leads back to the same loss of shadow detail I have in HD.


_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


I wouldn't have bought one if I didn't think they were. Today's prices are even better, of course, than what I paid at Christmas time. This purchase was a stretch for me, but I haven't regretted it for a minute.


_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


a) My PQ is excellent to good from all sources (OTA HD, DVD, Laserdisc, DirecTV SD, and videotape) although my iScan Ultra deserves part of the credit.


b) Now that I'm past the first 100 hours, I tend to watch SD in 4:3, not because the distorted shape bothers me, but because it looks sharper to my eye. For the most part, it looks as good as it does on my 32 Sony CRT.


c) I've had my Plasma for five months, and still get a thrill out of it every time I see it, on or off.







Even though prices continue to tumble, I'm not sorry I didn't wait any longer.


----------



## dabeachman

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PWD7UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

price, great reviews from here, all the features I need.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture!!!! I just got it setup this afternoon. Picture from Dish thru s-video is very good, dvd's thru component are simply incredible!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nada


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nada so far...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How amazing the picture was just with factory settings. Have to run my DVE calibrations this weekend.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nada, only been on for a few hours.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Most definitely, I have been watching and investigating plasma monitors for a year now. The price is finally where my budget could afford it and I am more than happy with the purchase.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I simply can't believe the difference between a showroom and my living room!!! My whole home theater setup is now complete. Anyone sitting on the edge trying to decide if they should buy now....DO IT!


----------



## HemiEd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cheridave_
> *I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. Philips 50PF9956
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". PQ and Size
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma. Overall Quality
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma. The owners manual is pathetic, i
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. More HDMI inputs, or at least a DVI input.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Learn to write an owners manual.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> The weight, 127 lbs.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Hooking it up to all of my stuff.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Absolutly!
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Television features, finish is excellent. Remote is really nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave*


----------



## Marky_Mark896

1. Hitachi 55" 55HDT51


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I wanted to buy local, and this is the biggest one our local Rex had. They gave me a

good deal, and I had read good things about this set from professional installers online.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I am really impressed with the picture quality, and the quality of computer graphics (I

am using it for my main computer monitor as well)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I can't really think of a thing I would want unless I could say even bigger screen.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Oh, I just thought of one thing... A discrete code for selecting the RGB input. I have all

the other discretes...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much I had to reduce the contrast and brightness once I got it home. Now I

understand why torch mode will cause burn in.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Hmmmm, that's a hard one to answer. Obviously I think it is, cause I paid it, but I do

think the prices are outrageous. That's what you live with when you are an early

adapter though.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love this set, and recommend it to anyone in the market for a plasma. Have fun

shopping.


Mark


----------



## RandyWalters

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic 42PX50U*



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Panasonic reputation, good SD stretch modes, great picture quality, relatively low price. Almost everything i own is Panasonic or Technics and i fully trust the brand.*



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*The excellent picture quality, the black bezel, and lots of inputs.*



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*A. Lack of stretch modes when watching 4:3 programming on the digital/HD channels.


B. Lack of Variable Audio Output. The TV's volume control has no effect on the audio outputs so those of us who connect all their video sources to the TV can't control the audio being sent to the HT Reciever using the TV's volume control - we must use the Reciever's volume control instead. They took this away on these new models. I refuse to use my HT Receiver as a switcher as i like my components connected directly to the display and send one audio signal to the reciever instead. For most people this isn't a problem though.


C. Lack of individual input settings memory.


D. The center of the table stand is open and exposes the cables (i prefer the solid center of the commercial stand which would hide the cables).


E.. Funky "either/or but not both" ATSC/QAM tuner and only one RF input.


F. General removal of several handy features found in earlier models. The equivalent Samsung models have WAY more features and flexibility for the same price


G. Too much silver plastic, but the black bezel on the HD models at least makes it tolerable. I think i'm going to paint the table stand satin black sometime down the road







*



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A. Stretch modes on the HD channels (see #6A below)


B. Variable Audio Output like they had on earlier models (see #6B below).


C. More color adjustability (like separate red, blue, and green settings)


D. Separate tuners for OTA and QAM and a separate RF input for each. As it is you either have to set up the internal tuner for either OTA or QAM, but it cannot do both together on these new Pannys which is absurd when paying this much for a display.

*



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

*A. Give us stretch modes on the HD inputs with 720p and 1080i signals. 4:3/non-HD programming on the digital channels looks fantastic, but the TV locks these signals in 4:3 mode and displays black bars left and right which invites burn in when watching 4:3 shows on the HD channels. Enabling stretch modes would make owners of these displays very happy i'm sure. My HD cable DVR (SA8000HD) can be set to zoom or stretch the 4:3 image on the HD channels, but the TV only allows this to occur within the pillarboxed 4:3 area on the screen so there's just no way to remove the black bars left and right no matter what i do. If i want to watch it in full screen, i have to tune to the corresponding analog channel so i can stretch it but then i don't get that clean digital picture quality. It's my biggest disappointment with this unit. My only hope now is that broadcasters start to transmit all 4:3 programming in widescreen on their digital channels.


B. Give us individual input settings memory so we can fine tune the TV's settings for each video component connected to the TV.


C. When you have Audio Output jacks on the back of the unit, give us the option of selecting Fixed or Variable Audio Output so we can choose the setting that works best with our particular setup. Previous models had this feature but they've taken it away on these new models. Bad move.


D. Have separate ATSC and QAM tuners, each with their own RF input. The way they do it now is stupid and semi useless.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How good SD looks. I knew it wouldn't be as good as my 32" Panny HD-ready tube TV, but after fine tuning the settings SD now looks a little better than it does on the tube TV.*



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Green push. It was real bad for the first few days before i found the right settings to make it go almost completely away. It's still slightly there on some scenes and some channels but tolerable.*



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*The price gap between HD and ED models seems a bit too large, but prices are coming down enough that more of the masses will choose plasma over RPTV. But i do get the feeling that Panasonic has taken away or left out features to increase their profit levels while still keeping it price-competitive with the other brands. I'd be willing to spend a hundred or two more to get the features that they've taken away or chosen not to include.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*This is my first plasma and even though i thought the picture quality looked good in stores even with what looked to be good feeds, it looks even better in my home.*


----------



## mooneydriver

After a year of information gathering, I finally bought a Pioneer 5050HD. I cannot be more pleased with my choice. Here are some details for other prospective buyers.


Vendor: I bought it from Satellite and Sound of Tempe, AZ. They are one of the authorized online vendors for Pioneer plasmas, and the TV was priced quite attractively. On top of that, Dave Getz is one of the most professional mail order vendors I had the pleasure of dealing with. He promptly and clearly answered all my questions prior to the sale and never pressured me into buying anything. He also provided tracking info and packaging/inspection/delivery tips which turned out to be very useful. I'm a completely satisfied customer and I'd recommend them without reservation.


Shipment: I ordered the TV on a Friday late afternoon, and the TV was shipped from Dallas on Monday. It arrived in the Bay Area on Wednesday and I took delivery on Thursday (I was out of town on Wednesday). The shipper was Watkins Motor Freight, which turned out to be a superb outfit. They were able to bring the TV over within an hour of the initial phone call. The 5050 is shipped in a VERY LARGE carton that sits on top of a wooden crate (total weight ~ 198 lbs). Per Dave's suggestion, I asked the delivery person to help me unpack the large carton which he gladly agreed to do (I had no room to store the large carton and no use for the wooden base). Inside the large box, there are a total of four boxes (the PDP, media receiver, speakers, and tabletop stand). The delivery guy helped my move the smaller boxes inside the house. He also took the outer box and the wooden crate away. In these days of computer-optimized delivery businesses, it is great to see that companies such as Watkins are able to deliver a superior customer experience and still remain viable.


Setup: Our viewing distance is about 10 ft. The 5050 is connected to the following video sources:

-- Comcast Motorola 6412 twin-tuner HD DVR (connected via DVI->HDMI and component (for A-B comparisons))

-- Harman Kardon DVD25 DVD player (connected via component)

-- Comcast digital cable (via cable into antenna A)

-- Powerbook G4 (occasionally via the DVI (analog) port out of the Powerbook into the media receiver's HD-15 PC in port)


Ergonomics: The Pioneer desktop stand is very appealing to the eye and quite functional (it swivels and tilts). Despite reports to the contrary elsewhere, I find the media receiver to be exceptionally quiet. Perhaps it helps to have it open to air circulation. The only time I hear a buzz from the PDP is with a mostly-white screen with audio on mute. Not a concern.


Image Quality:

As mentioned here many times before, the 5050 has exceptional color rendering. Blacks are the usual Pioneer black, which is a dark gray. It's perfectly fine with me as long as the colors are rendered correctly. The biggest surprise for me was how good the deinterlacer and scaler were. A second big surprise was how good analog cable looked on this TV.


-- Analog and digital SD cable: One of the reasons people shy away from PDPs (especially larger sizes) is how bad analog and SD channels look in showrooms. Fear not (as long as you have a strong cable signal at home -- satellite dish owners, your mileage may vary). Reception on analog channels is very good through the built-in tuner. All the network channels are also available as digital simulcasts on the HD network channels when the programming is not in HD. These digital simulcasts have slightly better picture quality than analog, but you lose some flexibility in sizing the picture (e.g., cinema mode not available for SD broadcasts on HD channels). In any case, I found analog and SD programming quite watchable.


-- HD DVR: I set the DVR to 1080i for HD sources and to 480i for SD/analog. As expected, the picture quality is definitely better through the DVI output compared to component. On component, there is visible staircasing and loss of sharpness. The DVR is a mixed blessing; it has a great feature set but it appears to be rushed to market with bugs and all. In any case, I'm glad that I don't own the DVR and that I can go to the local Comcast office and swap it for another one whenever I need to (in fact, I already did once). The playback quality for recorded HD programs is identical to live broadcasts -- excellent.


-- DVD: Perhaps my one disappointment is the quality of DVD pictures. The Harman Kardon is three years old and it was a highly-rated DVD player at the time. I found that the deinterlacer in the Pioneer does a better job than the deinterlacer in the DVD player, so I just let it pass 480i instead of 480p. The DVD picture quality is similar to a very good analog 480i broadcast (not surprising, perhaps, since both are 480i). Perhaps I was expecting sharper video from DVDs or perhaps I'm spoiled by the great HD material on TV. Trying to decide whether it's worth investing in a DVD player that can output via DVI or HDMI. The full-digital path inside the TV (through the HDMI ports) might make a difference. Opinions welcome!


-- Computer: The TV only accepts computer connections up to 1280*768 - 60 Hz. That's unfortunate, because my Powerbook synchs up with an NEC 50" PDP at work at native resolution (1366*768). As a result, the picture has slight black banding. In any case, the picture quality is excellent.


Summary:

-- Am I glad I bought the Pioneer? Absolutely. The feature set is hard to beat, and the picture is exceptional.

-- Am I glad I bought a 50" instead of 43"? Absolutely. As my wife pointed out, there are lots of people who buy 42-43" TVs and wish they bought a larger size; there's probably nobody who bought a 50" and regrets it. My only worry, analog/SD picture quality, turned out to be a non-issue.


Thanks to all the forum members for their valuable contributions -- this forum turned out to be a great asset in searching for the right TV.


----------



## Jithtproject

Congratulations on your new purchase.


You mentioned buzzing. You mentioned, it does not bother you, but is it annoying to anyone else in the house. Because some people have very sensitive ears, & some prople don't.


You also did not like Pio black level. Did you adjust or DVE yet?


Thanks for your input.


----------



## mooneydriver

I only heard some buzzing (during white scenes with the sound muted) because I was paying extra attention to it. Nobody else complained about anything (and I have the most sensitive ears in the house). Certainty no reason to replace the set. Re: the black levels, so far I adjusted one of the inputs using DVE. I eyeballed the other inputs.


----------



## Nikon Happy

1. The "Model" you have.
*TH-50XVS30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*PQ, Black bezel*



3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ
*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing so far*



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Wish the Photoview feature supported Compact Flash cards. It only supports

SD and PCMCIA (up to 1 GB).*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*None.*



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The standard base is quite hefty (~ 32 lbs). Now have it mounted on a Peerless articulating arm.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## ChipGallo

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 42PX50U 42" plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, performance, quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture, ease of use


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Short warranty


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Design a screen that could be warranteed for 24-36 months by you


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Nothing really. It looked good out of the box and did what is was supposed to.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, if the product continues to work for 8-10 years. Otherwise, I can buy a big CRT that will last that long for less $.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I am wondering whether the Circuit City extended warranty is worth it. I'm not a worrier and it seems to be a "peace of mind" kind of thing mostly.


Chip Gallo


----------



## Hi I'm Joey

Yay! I purchased a Pioneer 61" PDP-614MX commercial monitor, which shares certain attributes with the Pioneer Elite consumer line according to posts here (I sure hope they are right). It is wall mounted.


Unlike the Elite line, the 614MX lacks speakers (and has a black instead of silver bezel) so I purchased the side mount Pioneer brand speakers that fit it. Piece of cake. And I'm tone deaf anyway.


I do not need a tuner (also lacking in the 614MX) since my H-10 HD DirecTV box handles OTA HD channels. My H-10 HD DirecTV box is connected by component cable; I tried using it's HDMI output but component was sharper.


I also purchased the NeuNeo HVD2801 DVD player, which upconverts not only to 720p and 1080i, but 1080p. While the 614MX cannot take 1080p, when I output 1080p from the 2801 (in a test using component connection as 1080p is not supported through HDMI), the 614MX recognized the output signal as 1080p on the screen, so the 2801 is actually upconverting to 1080p. The 2801 is connected by HDMI from the DVD player to the DVI connection of the 614MX. The 2801 also reads HVD format high definition discs recorded in native 720p. I purchased one HVD of a documentary of birds flying all over the place. At native 720p, I honestly do not care what I am watching.


I had stupid adventures getting my non-HD DirecTV channels sharp based on the myriad of screen size permutations that are available when considering both the 614MX and H-10 each have multiple screen size options, as well as getting my 16:9 DVDs to play full screen on my 16:9 monitor. Harder than it sounds.....


----------



## albeck

I got a new Marantz 42" Plasma. It rocks on HD signals but I am disappointed on regular stations. I have both cable and dish at the present time. Dish is somewhat better but my old Sony CRT kills it on regular stations. On the plasma on just the regular stations everything looks like you are looking through heat


----------



## Sagebrush

Greetings to all, my first post.


Last Sunday I purchased the Panasonic TH-42PX50U.


I drove up to Kennewick, WA and purchased the set at CC. I checked out both CC and BB. I was underwhelmed by BB. The selection was poor, some of their display sets had what looked like burn-in. They had sold the display model of which ever Panasonic they carried. The sales clerk knew very little about plasma tv's and he looked like a tweaker.


CC was a different story. Knowledgable sales clerk (Ryan), and a good selection. They had the 42 inch Hitachi with the swivel stand there too. I really liked the styling of it, but the Panasonic picture was much crisper. I was suprised how big the box was, but it fit in my Honda Element just fine. After I drove it home, I could see why it was so big, It was very well packed.


I was suprised how heavy the set is! People really mount these on the wall? The stand will do fine for me.


I am dutifully breaking it in now. The picture looks great. I will be signing up for Dish Network HD soon. I hope that being way out in the country doesn't mess that up.


Hooking up my DVD player, X-Box and Dish receiver was an adventure, mostly because of my klutzy audio/video skills.


I can see that I will wish the 42PX50U had another HDMI input.


So far I really like my new toy. My friends are blown away by it.


This forum has been really helpful to me in making my decsion on which plasma to buy. I will continue to follow this forum to maximize the enjoyment I will get from

my new TV.


----------



## Jerry G

The following four 50" plasmas were evaluated to decide which one would replace my nearly 3 year old Pioneer Pro 1000HD Elite 50" plasma.


Fujitsu P50XHA40US


Pioneer Pro 1120 and Pro 1010


Panasonic TH50XVS30



The Fijitsu won. Had the best blacks and overall picture quality.


(Remainder of previous post from a different thread deleted).


----------



## R Harkness

Good post. Of course, I can't help but agree with your assessment.


----------



## markrubin




----------



## akeyzoo

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP 5050HD



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It's PQ, and it's aesthetics. Just beautifull inside and out. Media Reciever a big plus as well, since all equipment is remote located. I purchased the pioneer 10M extension cord as well.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Looks stunning in HD, but I am impressed with it's SD quality. Moving from a nice 36" CRT to theis 50" beast concerned me since 95% of my cuyrrent viewing is SD. It looks great, and it's internal de-interlacer or line doubler or whatever the heck is in there is doing a great job. Very minimal jaggies.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Remote is like a foot long, but honestly I use a harmony so that isn't too big of a deal.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Tell me that this source is 720p, I just cant get a "confirmation" that the source is HD, perhaps I haven't found it yet. Also, come with a "Break-In" setting for contrast and brightness that folks can just select, and provide a timer. Automate this for me.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Describe the technology in the manual, I have to read press releases to know what the unit does frolm a technology standpoint.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


SD quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, very well packaged. almost overkill.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yup, nice to be the only one on the block too.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Truly a great set.


----------



## Plasma George

Post #1000 in 2.5 years....never thought I'd get that many on any forum, but that just shows me how much this stuff kicks ass....1/2 in the plasma forum, 1/2 in the HDTV forum listening to "real" HDTV owners tell me I'm not watching HDTV on an ED plasma...looks pretty real to me...more real than theirs...shhhhhhhhhh.


1--Model--Daewoo 42SPM--see gallery

Probably the lone Daewoo posting here (it's the NEC plasma 1 generation behind the current Pioneer ED by NEC)

2--Convinced because NEC glass and price

The $1999 Compusa special Superbowl week in 2004, + I got a 5 year EW on my Visa CC for $189 (low because it was under $2000 TV)

3--LOVE colors and mounting

When viewing 1080i stuff (CBSHD NFL) Still in awe of the USAF Thunderbirds special on INHD....so damn real, and I've seen them live too. The family room it's mounted is one of the sweetest homes for a plasma. We bought this model knowing the plasma was going over the FP, I've always been the guy with the "sound system" / technology stuff, so it fits me pretty good. I had a poor boys home theater that rumbled pretty good in my fraternity house in the early 90s.

4--Didn't like the Daewoo badge, and the silver bezel

When I repainted the bezel Gloss Black, I popped off the Daewoo badge---still find myself defending the Daewoo plasma and explaining the "glass by NEC" part, and that Daewoo doesn't really manufacture the plasma.

5--I wish it was 50" (this is my 2nd Plasma 1st Sampo 42S6)

Now that I have children it might be a long time....but I dream of a Pio 504CMX.

6--Change warranty policy

When viewing 480i material, I get a darker band down the left side of the screen about 4" thick, and they want me to take it down and ship it back--hence I still have the band...never with HD stuff or 480p DVD.

7--Surprised at PQ

Still amazed at how goddamn good a budget "Daewoo" plasma looks...awesome contrast and colors over my older Sampo, and on par with my best friends Pio 43HD--it ain't Daewoo that's good, it's NEC.

8--Problems see 6

9--Todays prices definately worth it

The Sampo 42S6 (Gateway ED) was $3900 after mount and deliver, this one blows it away everywhere and was almost $2K cheaper, now the Pio ED is a few hundred under this with a billion colors.!


----------



## Tim Hedges

Ordered the Sony KDE42S955 from onecall tonight and should be here in a few days. I wish to thank all of you who took the time to answer my questions and for your informative posts. Today, I am a man







LOL I'll let you know how delivery and installation goes. Anybody with calibration info or a thread they think helpful please reply. Thanks again to all


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Hedges* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered the Sony KDE42S955 from onecall tonight and should be here in a few days. I wish to thank all of you who took the time to answer my questions and for your informative posts. Today, I am a man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'll let you know how delivery and installation goes. Anybody with calibration info or a thread they think helpful please reply. Thanks again to all


*X*S955?


That's a great looking unit with a great looking picture


----------



## Jithtproject

New Pioneer 5050HD


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP 5050HD



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It's PQ, and it's aesthetics. Just beautifull inside and out. Media Reciever. Competitively priced.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


SD as well as HD great PQ.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Simplified owner's manual.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Describe the technology in the manual, I have to read press releases to know what the unit does frolm a technology standpoint.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How nice it looks.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, very well packaged.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, I got very good deal from authorized internet dealer.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Truly a great set. Waiting for new Sony dvd changer with HDMI.


----------



## Milty

ell me the following:


1. Mitsubishi PD-6130 61" Plasma monitor


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Wanted a plasma to mount over fireplace for a large great room, so I wanted big. Ultimate Electronics store was having a going out of business sale and had a floor model that was 50% off....thought it was a good deal....and it was the last one. I had a 50" rear projection Mitsubishi for 9 years prior and had no problems with it, so I was comfortable with getting another Mitsubishi product.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size and picture quality....jaw dropping video from HD broadcasts running at 1080i.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Has only one DVI-D input....which is connected to the HD cable box. Might like another for DVD player.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Additional DVI-D inputs.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


none


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I paid $7,500 which includes a 5 year extended warranty that cost $750. I think the plasma prices have become reasonable if you watch for a sale.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I really wasn't ready to purchase a plasma.....hadn't done a lot of research on what exactly I wanted. But when I saw the 61"....all logic flew out the window..


----------



## 56Oval

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic 37" HD Plasma*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Reasonable price. Best picture for the money. ATSC/QAM tuner.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Fantastic colors and black levels. ATSC/QAM Tuner! w/Cablecard. Sharp looking black/silve bezel!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Not all that keen on the resolution 1024x720. I wish it was true 1900x1080.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Maybe two HDMI or a straight DVI in addition to the 1 HDMI it has.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Higer Res.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Good onscreen menu system. Sucky remote.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*IR receiver is on the left lower corner. It get hidden by my couch arm. Wish the receiver was on the top center of the bezel, or bottom center.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*$2700 was "reasonable" compared to the competition.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*

Excellent set considering I was choosing between this or a 34" Sony XBR960 direct view set.


Surprised how watchable SD content is on this set! Much better than some other PDPs I've watched.*


----------



## jaymst

I was going to Costco today to buy the Pioneer 5050 , but I called to make sure they had it and they said it was model #5040 instead of 5050. Can anyone tell what the difference is between the two??


Jay in NC


----------



## lightfytr

1. The "Model" you have.


Viore 42 HDTV Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


What appears to be a great picture.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great colors and features.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The time it takes to display an HD signal when switching from a 480i signal.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Internal HD tuner.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Six inputs and solid construction.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


For my plasma, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Great product so far, along with the great policy from Sam's you can't go wrong.

I am also extremely blown away by the HD picture 1024x1024.


----------



## LiK

awesome thread, it's sooooo helpful cuz i'm a noob. i was looking into a samsung or a phillips but you guys are making me look into a panasonic now. good job guys


----------



## Number_6

This may be redundant with all the other reviews out there, but I got my Panasonic 42PD50U today and figured I'd relay some first impressions. (I'm upgrading from a 27" Sony KV27V20 CRT viewed at 10 feet, so I don't have any real Home Theater experience or expertise.)


The set came blazing in Vivid mode with Picture at +20, and sharpness at +15 (I think.) The settings I ended up with as my first-day halfass eyeball "calibration" were picture +11, brightness -2, tint -2, color -1, sharpness 0, black level "dark", color temp normal. I turned Color Management off. Like others have posted I noticed some green bias, on one of my DVDs with yellow subtitles, the subtitles have a slight greenish tint to them.


In general, the DVDs I've tried look great; the HD channels I've sampled look exquisite. It's incredible sitting here on my sofa and thinking how much this looks like a movie screen (heck, probably better than the average theater).


SD cable quality seems OK, but not as sharp as my old 27" Sony CRT. The stretch modes make the picture look softer than it does in 4:3 mode. I was hoping the "Just" mode would be more effective at simulating 4:3, but it looks almost the same as Full mode. Perhaps some more experimenting with settings will get my SD a little crisper without increasing noise. Videotapes are watchable, even crummy EP speed ones.


One thing that concerns me a little, that I wasn't expecting, is that black levels don't seem to get very black (compared to my old CRT). If I reduce the brightness setting below about -2, the picture loses detail, but the background brightness level doesn't really drop. Even a totally dead or blank input has some luminance to it. Where on my old CRT, black bars or a black screen were very very dark, even with the lights off. Maybe my contrast is set too high? But it doesn't look *overly* bright at +11.


----------



## D-Nice

Welcome to the world of plasma. You are not going to get the crt level of black on any current plasma. Maybe the next generations will finally close the gap. I see that you have the black level set to dark. Your current settings look like most others who have the current gen of Pansonics except for that black level setting. So far, everyone on this forum has it set to light as dark kills the details in the low light areas. It also looks as if you have the green tint issue that others have posted. You may want to use to service menu to correct that.


----------



## Star56

I'd recommend switching to light from dark on the black levels then readjust picture and brightness as your preference. I'm getting outstanding black level performance on my PD50.


----------



## MrArmyAnt

Im gonna recomend a Pioneer elite, 43" can be had for 4999. I don't own one, I sell them. The piccture is amazing, but get a HT AVS by monster or something. Plasmas can last a good while, but there biggest issue is over heating which causes the panels to separate., If power goes out the screen gets hotter as the fans cant turn on to cool it. Just be sure to factor that in your budget. Otherwise I say enjoy the awesome picture.


----------



## Plasma George

$4999 is waaaay overpriced for a plasma that size, HD or ED doesn't matter, it's still only 43".


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> *Panasonic 42PX50U*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> *Panasonic reputation, good SD stretch modes, great picture quality, relatively low price. Almost everything i own is Panasonic or Technics and i fully trust the brand.*
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> *The excellent picture quality, the black bezel, and lots of inputs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> *A. Lack of stretch modes when watching 4:3 programming on the digital/HD channels.
> 
> 
> B. Lack of Variable Audio Output. The TV's volume control has no effect on the audio outputs so those of us who connect all their video sources to the TV can't control the audio being sent to the HT Reciever using the TV's volume control - we must use the Reciever's volume control instead. They took this away on these new models. I refuse to use my HT Receiver as a switcher as i like my components connected directly to the display and send one audio signal to the reciever instead. For most people this isn't a problem though.
> 
> 
> C. Lack of individual input settings memory.
> 
> 
> D. The center of the table stand is open and exposes the cables (i prefer the solid center of the commercial stand which would hide the cables).
> 
> 
> E.. Funky "either/or but not both" ATSC/QAM tuner and only one RF input.
> 
> 
> F. General removal of several handy features found in earlier models. The equivalent Samsung models have WAY more features and flexibility for the same price
> 
> 
> G. Too much silver plastic, but the black bezel on the HD models at least makes it tolerable. I think i'm going to paint the table stand satin black sometime down the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> *A. Stretch modes on the HD channels (see #6A below)
> 
> 
> B. Variable Audio Output like they had on earlier models (see #6B below).
> 
> 
> C. More color adjustability (like separate red, blue, and green settings)
> 
> 
> D. Separate tuners for OTA and QAM and a separate RF input for each. As it is you either have to set up the internal tuner for either OTA or QAM, but it cannot do both together on these new Pannys which is absurd when paying this much for a display.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
> 
> *A. Give us stretch modes on the HD inputs with 720p and 1080i signals. 4:3/non-HD programming on the digital channels looks fantastic, but the TV locks these signals in 4:3 mode and displays black bars left and right which invites burn in when watching 4:3 shows on the HD channels. Enabling stretch modes would make owners of these displays very happy i'm sure. My HD cable DVR (SA8000HD) can be set to zoom or stretch the 4:3 image on the HD channels, but the TV only allows this to occur within the pillarboxed 4:3 area on the screen so there's just no way to remove the black bars left and right no matter what i do. If i want to watch it in full screen, i have to tune to the corresponding analog channel so i can stretch it but then i don't get that clean digital picture quality. It's my biggest disappointment with this unit. My only hope now is that broadcasters start to transmit all 4:3 programming in widescreen on their digital channels.
> 
> 
> B. Give us individual input settings memory so we can fine tune the TV's settings for each video component connected to the TV.
> 
> 
> C. When you have Audio Output jacks on the back of the unit, give us the option of selecting Fixed or Variable Audio Output so we can choose the setting that works best with our particular setup. Previous models had this feature but they've taken it away on these new models. Bad move.
> 
> 
> D. Have separate ATSC and QAM tuners, each with their own RF input. The way they do it now is stupid and semi useless.*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> *How good SD looks. I knew it wouldn't be as good as my 32" Panny HD-ready tube TV, but after fine tuning the settings SD now looks a little better than it does on the tube TV.*
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> *Green push. It was real bad for the first few days before i found the right settings to make it go almost completely away. It's still slightly there on some scenes and some channels but tolerable.*
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> *The price gap between HD and ED models seems a bit too large, but prices are coming down enough that more of the masses will choose plasma over RPTV. But i do get the feeling that Panasonic has taken away or left out features to increase their profit levels while still keeping it price-competitive with the other brands. I'd be willing to spend a hundred or two more to get the features that they've taken away or chosen not to include.*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> *This is my first plasma and even though i thought the picture quality looked good in stores even with what looked to be good feeds, it looks even better in my home.*



WHAT MODEL AND UNIT WOULD SATISFY ALL THE ISSUES YOU HAD WITH YOUR PANA 42PX5OU AMONTH AGO?


----------



## RichardJMartin

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi 55HDT51


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I felt the picture was good enough for me and it was the best bang for the buck.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size...55" is nice. 


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Black levels could be better.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I haven't come across anything its lacking yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Why no marketing? I had a tough time finding information about this unit and a REALLY hard time finding someone locally that carried it so that I could view it.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The weight...man its heavy. Manual says 122 lbs but it feels heavier.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I question that...I felt I got a great deal vs. the competetion, but its still alot of money for a TV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm really happy with this panel. There is very little information about it on these forums and elsewhere and I think it is a hidden gem....especially for the cost.


----------



## housecor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KURT REYNOLDS PO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WHAT MODEL AND UNIT WOULD SATISFY ALL THE ISSUES YOU HAD WITH YOUR PANA 42PX5OU AMONTH AGO?



Many of the issues he posted would be resolved by getting the commercial unit instead.


All of the issues would be solved if he waited and spent twice as much on a Hitachi 42HDS52


----------



## DC106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D. Separate tuners for OTA and QAM and a separate RF input for each. As it is you either have to set up the internal tuner for either OTA or QAM, but it cannot do both together on these new Pannys which is absurd when paying this much for a display.




Not sure what this really means, but will this be a problem for me if I plan to use OTA HD in combination with DirecTV HD DVR?


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DC106* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure what this really means, but will this be a problem for me if I plan to use OTA HD in combination with DirecTV HD DVR?



No.


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DC106* /forum/post/0
> 
> _Originally Posted by RandyWalters
> 
> D. Separate tuners for OTA and QAM and a separate RF input for each. As it is you either have to set up the internal tuner for either OTA or QAM, but it cannot do both together on these new Pannys which is absurd when paying this much for a display._
> 
> 
> Not sure what this really means, but will this be a problem for me if I plan to use OTA HD in combination with DirecTV HD DVR?



When you first set up the PD50/PX50/PX500 models, you have to choose whether to set the internal tuner up for use with cable or for use with OTA. It has to be one or the other - it cannot do both. Since you don't have cable it doesn't matter; just connect a suitable HD antenna and put the tuner into OTA mode then scan for all the local digital channels.


This tuner system is screwy cause if you set it up for cable, you cannot simply change to an OTA channel as the tuner remains in cable mode at all times. Same if you set it up for OTA - you'll only have access to the OTA channels and none of the cable channels. If you want to switch from cable mode to OTA mode or visa-versa, it will have to scan for all the channels for that mode again and overwrites the previous modes channels. This takes upwards of a half-hour to accomplish.


Some other plasmas (like the new Samsungs for instance) have separate ATSC and QAM tuners each with their own RF input so it's capable of tuning both banks of channels.


----------



## jcpzero

As you can by the number of my posts, I have been on the search for a widescreen TV for some time. Started more in the DLP camp due to budget, but then the Plasma technology really started to see price reductions. When the 42" Panny 25U hit an MSRP of $2999 Sept 2004 I really started researching Plasma TVs heavily. Still above my WAF budget, but I knew the time was coming...


1. The "Model" you have.

42THPD50U - Panasonic 42" ED


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I carefully looked at all available 42" ED, including specs on the upcoming 2005 Hitachi and new Toshica 42"ED. Hitachi looks like it will have a DVI input, wanted HDMI. Toshiba does not appear to have a tuner, unknown glass or if HDMI and first generation. WAF ruled out any plasma with black glossy bezel. Limited to width of 44" so needed bottom speakers or no speakers. Fuji 42" ED out of my budget. Last year NEC consumer did not come out until Oct, so did not want to wait for 2005 NEC model to see if HDMI included.


Pannasonic consistently had the best PQ, silver color had WAF. I liked that the shiney black edge of the glass is covered by the bezel - so less reflections. Model has tuner, speakers and HDMI.


3. What do you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality - and the best black reproduction of plasmas.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No per input memory settings for picture, possibly no 3:2 pulldown (I wish it were documented one way or the other for sure).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Cablecard, second HDMI, HD Zoom


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add HD Zoom + other items from 4 & 5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Analog SD stations looked as good if not better than my existing 32" CRT.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They are still a little high. When MSRPs hit $2000 (for 42" ED) I think the value of the TV outweighs waiting for additional price reductions.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I received my Panasonic TH42PD50U yesterday. All that analysis paralysis was somewhat for nothing - extremely satisfied with the plasma. I thought the limitation of effectivly three memory settings (Standard, Cinema and Vivid) would be too limiting - but I am finding the settings are actually close enough for both the DVD and SA8300HD. Using standard setting for the most part, but have set up vivid to punch up some of the NTSC stations.


First comments from the wife was how big the screen was. The delivery person gave her a look like your nuts lady. Although using a table top stand, I placed the TV at the furthest part of the TV cart. As we get used to the size I can bring it closer.


While hooking up the TV, Battlestar Galactica came on in HD. I thought the PQ looked great out of the box, although I know from reading here it will get better with calibration. The cablebox was on zoom, the PQ improved (obviously) even more when I took off the zoom.


Watched parts of Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc and Spiderman for 1:85 movies during break in. Spiderman is a great test disc for eyeball calibration, until I get a copy of AVIA or DVE.


Pleasantly suprised at the quality of the analog stations. When leaving in 4:3 mode the PQ as good if not better than my 32" CRT. During first 100 hours, using the ZOOM to eliminate black bars. Maybe after time and I can get used to JUST mode, not there yet.


HD looks outstanding. Using the PVR SA8300HD, watched "The Insider". Lots of dark suits, happy with the black levels on the TV.


JCPZero


----------



## DC106




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you first set up the PD50/PX50/PX500 models, you have to choose whether to set the internal tuner up for use with cable or for use with OTA. It has to be one or the other - it cannot do both. Since you don't have cable it doesn't matter; just connect a suitable HD antenna and put the tuner into OTA mode then scan for all the local digital channels.
> 
> 
> This tuner system is screwy cause if you set it up for cable, you cannot simply change to an OTA channel as the tuner remains in cable mode at all times. Same if you set it up for OTA - you'll only have access to the OTA channels and none of the cable channels. If you want to switch from cable mode to OTA mode or visa-versa, it will have to scan for all the channels for that mode again and overwrites the previous modes channels. This takes upwards of a half-hour to accomplish.
> 
> 
> Some other plasmas (like the new Samsungs for instance) have separate ATSC and QAM tuners each with their own RF input so it's capable of tuning both banks of channels.



Randy, thanks! Once concern I have is the guys who are going to be doing my HD install (I live in a condo bldg. with DTV satellite dish & OTA antenna on the roof, shared by all the tenants of the bldg.) said they're going to run one line into my DirecTV HD DVR and that one line contains both OTA HD & DirecTV HD. I just want to make sure this won't be a problem for me.


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DC106* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Once concern I have is the guys who are going to be doing my HD install (I live in a condo bldg. with DTV satellite dish & OTA antenna on the roof, shared by all the tenants of the bldg.) said they're going to run one line into my and that one line contains both OTA HD & DirecTV HD. I just want to make sure this won't be a problem for me.



The Panasonic internal tuner will not affect your DirecTV in any way. The DirecTV HD DVR has it's own internal OTA HD tuner. Your installer could make it possible to use your TV's internal tuner as well, if you wish, but it is entirely separate from your D* box and would just give you an additional input.


The issue is _only_ of concern to those who want to watch both _cable_ and OTA, and only affects those of them that want to do so without a STB.


----------



## [email protected]




I'm a newbie so bear with me.

My cable system is Adelphia. Their lineup starts with...

CBS-Channel 2

Discovery - Channel 3

NBC - Channel 4

KTLA (local) - Channel 5.

etc.

Are you saying that if I want to go from Channel 2 (CBS) to Channel 3 (Discovery), I'd have to switch from OTA mode to Cable mode? That's horrifying.


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Are you saying that if I want to go from Channel 2 (CBS) to Channel 3 (Discovery), I'd have to switch from OTA mode to Cable mode? That's horrifying.



Not if you are getting them all from your cable system.


You would, though, if you were switching from actually receiving Channel 2 OTA (not via cable).


----------



## HenBogan

What's up everyone I am new to the forum. I purchased a Sony KDE-50XS955 last week and I absolutely love it.


----------



## ofset

new here!


just picked up a Panny 42-PWD5UY, earlier model, it is practially brand new! & the price was a once-in-a-lifetime deal!


i am absolutely in LOVE!


----------



## Lanurd

1. The "Model" you have.

*Hewlett Packard PL4245N*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Price, Style, Connectivity*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Purity of color, Aspect and Zoom modes, Dual component connections plus DVI/HDCP and VGA*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Speaker brackets off spec causing a small gap between bezel and speaker.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*HDMI*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*include a file for the brackets*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*White is white, black is black and a rainbow of colors in between.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*under that magic $3000*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## krikfalusi

Model - Panasonic 42pd50u

Why? - price, PQ, reviews, ED for D* SD

Like best - saw my first HD on it last night - WOW - love true colors

Like least - break-in, noise in SD, having to stretch to avoid burn-in, silver bezel

Feature(s) missing - PC input, other connectivity

Advice for MFG - work on design - like the look of the Pio's and Samsung's better, more detail owner's manual (manually programing sub-channels)

Biggest surprise - watching crap I would never watch just because it's in HD

Problems - lack of programming and HD options

Worth it? - hard to say. I'm keeping it but my Sony 32 CRT had a great pic and and was about 1/4 the price - when more HD programming comes out it will be worth it.

Additional info - Thanks to AVSforum for all the info and advice!


----------



## tguy47

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 37PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Needed width less than 41 inches with built-in tuners/speakers for ease of use for family. It was basically LCD vs. this model vs. Dell 4200. The LCD picture quality didn't measure up to plasma and was more expensive. The Dell lacked a QAM tuner.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


QAM tuner brings in a ton of digital channels including local HDTV and some pay-per-view with just an analog cable subscription. The digital picture is a huge leap over my previous 27 inch analog TV. HDTV seems to be a smaller leap in quality over digital but I haven't seen much of it (only Lost on ABC).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Wish I could crank up the brightness from the start but will wait at least 100 hrs.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I haven't used this feature, but a VGA computer input would occasionally be useful for family gatherings/ showing photos


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Add PIP/POP and VGA input and built-in DVR option with an HDMI out for DVD recorders would be nice for Cablecard users.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


QAM reception


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Paid $2250 plus $200 shipping from Onecall.com. It arrived in perfect condition. I still think >$2000 for a TV is a bit much but the free digital/HDTV from my QAM is saving me $400/year from upgrading my cable service.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Plasma still seems the best for 37 - 42 inch displays despite press that LCD is improving. I'd like to see more objective reviews of TV from reliable sources but this site has been a great resource, if a bit unwieldy sometimes.


----------



## Exile

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-65PHD7UY

iScanHD+


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was the biggest one that I could afford! The Fujitsu was so much more expensive. After many weeks of following the discussion on this forum I decided that this was very probably the device for me. I had a very hard time tracking down one on display, but I found one in the end.


3. What you like best about your Plasma

Picture quality - but I am still adjusting it. Variety of input options.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far nothing, but I have only had it working for 6 days


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Cablecard.

At home warranty service; this plasma has carry in service only. Luckily there is a Panasonic Select Service Center just a mile from me, but even so, it weighs 190lbs and is very big!

Service manual - most people buying this 'commercial' version are going to tweak it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

My wife saying, "You know it's not that big really".


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Not really an issue with the plasma, but it took a long while to get 1:1 pixel mapping with the HD+


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Worth, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I thought it was.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Be prepared that you will have a very poor SD picture and there is practically nothing you can do to make it look good. The 'least worst' picture is the best that you can hope for.


----------



## Jerry G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Exile* /forum/post/0
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Panasonic TH-65PHD7UY
> 
> iScanHD+
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> It was the biggest one that I could afford! The Fujitsu was so much more expensive. After many weeks of following the discussion on this forum I decided that this was very probably the device for me. I had a very hard time tracking down one on display, but I found one in the end.
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Picture quality - but I am still adjusting it. Variety of input options.
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> So far nothing, but I have only had it working for 6 days
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> Cablecard.
> 
> At home warranty service; this plasma has carry in service only. Luckily there is a Panasonic Select Service Center just a mile from me, but even so, it weighs 190lbs and is very big!
> 
> Service manual - most people buying this 'commercial' version are going to tweak it.
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> My wife saying, "You know it's not that big really".
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> Not really an issue with the plasma, but it took a long while to get 1:1 pixel mapping with the HD+
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Worth, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I thought it was.
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Be prepared that you will have a very poor SD picture and there is practically nothing you can do to make it look good. The 'least worst' picture is the best that you can hope for.



Can't read the yellow text with the AVS White forum display.


----------



## studtrooper

1. The "Model" you have.

Sony 42'' FWD-42PV1/B EDTV Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Uh, got it for free!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Playing games on it. God it's almost orgasmic...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Non-standard inputs (BNC over component Sony, are you retarded?). No stand or speakers included (can't have everything I guess... currently using ghetto fabulous styrofoam packing to hold it up and hooked some Kenwood speakers up to it).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Features are all good. 720p and 1080i look fan-fu**ing-tastic on this EDTV display.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Um, standard inputs and a easier menu interface please. Oh, give the remote some more range dammit.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

42'' looks a LOT bigger than you originally thought when you get it into your house...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Overscan sucks. Doesn't save last current User correction mode when you turn off your TV (it saves them, but generic "Vivid" video mode always pops up first when you power TV on).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Looks damn good, but not MSRP $2100 good.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

SD looks fabulous. I was highly expecting it to look like junk but it looks A LOT better than my 27'' SDTV Sanyo hooked up via component, that's for sure.


Gamers, this thing kicks ASS. Even though it is EDTV, it gladly accepts HDTV resolutions. I tried every 720p/1080i game I had and noticed A TON of differences between them and 480p. Strech modes are also fairly decent.


As with any EDTV plasma, sitting up close results in very noticable aliasing, especially for games. Sit back and relax at around 8-10' and you'll be VERY happy (believe me, with a TV this large, that isn't a compromise at all...).


Highly recommended... especially with that 10000:1 contrast ratio


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Non-standard inputs (BNC over component Sony, are you retarded?). No stand or speakers included...standard inputs and a easier menu interface please.



You have a _commercial_ unit. It wasn't intended for _consumer_ use. Not that it won't work fine in the home, but BNC connectors and the menu are appropriate for commercial applications, and are not a design fault.


----------



## Dozer_Fan

I was looking at the various B&Ms pricing for a plasma to go in a gameroom for a new home I am currently building. I wanted at least a 50" HD but my price comfort level told me 3-5K. As I'm looking, I come across a 55" Viewsonic HDTV display set up as a demo that was priced at $2,456.40. I thought to myself this couldn't be right. Asked a salesman...he had no clue (go figure). I finally find a salesman with a clue who reacted with disbelief when I told him of the price. He checks on it and sure enough, it is legit and he states that if they have one in stock NIB he could let me have it for the same price! After searching his inventory to no avail, he tells me the store across town had one. An hour later, I was headed home with my new plasma.

I cannot tell you much about the display b/c I haven't had it out of the box. The one they had set up as a display was being feed some analogue Bose demo loop that looked like crap. From what I can gather the screen is made by Hitachi and is basically a rebadged Hitachi 55HDM71. I can't wait to get it on my wall and get my ISF guy to do his magic on it!


----------



## gordita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dozer_Fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking at the various B&Ms pricing for a plasma to go in a gameroom for a new home I am currently building. I wanted at least a 50" HD but my price comfort level told me 3-5K. As I'm looking, I come across a 55" Viewsonic HDTV display set up as a demo that was priced at $2,456.40. I thought to myself this couldn't be right. Asked a salesman...he had no clue (go figure). I finally find a salesman with a clue who reacted with disbelief when I told him of the price. He checks on it and sure enough, it is legit and he states that if they have one in stock NIB he could let me have it for the same price! After searching his inventory to no avail, he tells me the store across town had one. An hour later, I was headed home with my new plasma.
> 
> I cannot tell you much about the display b/c I haven't had it out of the box. The one they had set up as a display was being feed some analogue Bose demo loop that looked like crap. From what I can gather the screen is made by Hitachi and is basically a rebadged Hitachi 55HDM71. I can't wait to get it on my wall and get my ISF guy to do his magic on it!



Dozer, can u PM me the store?

thanks


----------



## pooviedoovie

yes Dozer, please do share. That is a great deal!!


----------



## B0N3

1. The "Model" you have.

*Zenith Z42PX2D*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Received it for some web design work*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*5000:1 contrast ratio .. BLACK blacks, great color and awesome PQ

Has lots of AV inputs, built in tuner and a Cable Card slot. Nothing more for me to buy.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*speakers are not needed for my setup*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*maybe a little "less" feature packed and more streamlined*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*none*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*I wanted a Panasonic, but after receiving this unit I was very surprised that the new Zenith has PQ equal to the Panny.*

*oh yeah and my wife didn't kill me*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*none*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*I wouldn't actually pay today's prices .. but getting it for work trade off is nice*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Can't really add much .. there aren't many reviews on this unit so you'll have to go see it for yourself. I am extremely happy with this set.*


----------



## StockInv

Here are a few pictures, one is of the baseball game on ESPN and the others are from HDNET


----------



## ClarkeBar

1. The "Model" you have.

*Zenith Z42PX2D*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Direct comparison with PD50U and Sammy 4232...was able to get 95%+ of Panny PQ with bonus of greater connectivity. Also the model had just received a decent price reduction. Was unable to adjust Sammy to my liking even though it had greater adjustment parameters. Also did not like the glossy Bezel.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*HD reception is superb*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Using CableCard creates minor audible noise in the set. Cause suggestions involve a possible fan connection with CableCard usage. But the noise is very slight and never heard with content...only in a dead quiet room.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*PIP/POP, Black level adjustment like Panny*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma.

*Perhaps a Darker bezel although the black screen border is very helpful, better sharpness control and range*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The look on my wife's face when she came back home after a trip to find the Living room redesigned and 'almost' everything in place.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*none so far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes...and they continue to drop. Will be adding to the collection in 3 years with an HDTV of larger size and likely similar cost to this unit.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Was a toss-up between PD50U and this set. Always thought it would be Panny but the lack of true PC input, Cablecard, ISM technology, etc. to name a few, sealed the deal once the picture was adjusted through standard menu so closely to the Panny. It did require high contrast levels to do this so I will have to see if this display works out long-term.


Edit: now after break-in period has elapsed the picture is outstanding with no burn-in encountered and Contrast/Brightness levels are a non-issue*


----------



## tneve

first timer, wanted to ask if anyone has an idea what a great working Hitachi 402HDU 42"plasma unit is worth today. we used this unit, just for corportae events at various locations. The unit has limited hour played and is still in it's box in a special wooded create for shipping. I've read where home theater mag? or AVI? voted the Hitachi 402HDU as they only model to get 5/5 stars... it been great for us. now we are looking to sell it.


thanks,


tneve


----------



## auburn34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> *Panasonic TH-42PX50U*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> *
> 
> Good reviews and a great price through my UPS employee discount program.*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> *
> 
> The overall picture, black levels and wide viewing angles.*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> *Having to go through the break in period before gaming on it.*
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> *2 HDMI inputs, more aspect ratio options.*
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> *
> 
> How thin it is.*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> *None.*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> *I would not have paid retail.*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



I just got my Panasonic TH-42PX50U over the weekend. I absolutely love it. I originally got a Samsung DLP but swapped it due to some pretty severe lag when playing my Xbox on it. I am judiciously going through the break in period on the plasma before hooking up the Xbox. Can't wait to do some gaming on it.


----------



## street v

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-50PX25U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Read good reviews about this set. I bought it as the floor model at Sears since it was being discontinued. I paid just over $3k for it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-HD content looks amazing, looks great on the wall, HDMI input.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-Burn-in and high electric bill worries. DVD and SD picture not as sharp as I thought it would be (have not calibrated yet). The blacks seem a bit grainy. It's a 50" set, so I know it exaggerates the pixels. It could be the DVD player too. The speakers do not produce voices very clearly. Forced me to upgrade from basic cable to HD service.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-Ability to program the remote to control my TWC HD set top box.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

-Improve speakers. Able to set a channel to a specific input and automatically switch it so I don't have to keep switching inputs manually between analog, digital/HD.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-How heavy it is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-None so far.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

-42" are very reasonably priced. 50" are not worth it at MSRP.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-Can't wait til all channels are HD.


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *street v* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -Can't wait til all channels are HD.



Won't happen in our lifetime . . . .


----------



## GmanAVS

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panny TH-50PX50U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*AVS Forum reviews, Price and 50" size*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*No way to adjust and save picture mode for each single input*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*A fix for the above #5. One additional HDMI input. Better remote*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*See above #6*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*PQ, especially on SD*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*YES*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Pull the trigger and don't look back*


Gman


----------



## Dr.V

Anything to report now that you have had this for awhile? I just ordered one today and was wondering if you put in a HDMI card or ordered the speakers, etc. What , if anything, did you do to calibrate it? Appreciate anything you can tell me. Thanks, Dr. V.


----------



## Dr.V

Anything new to report? What, if anything, did you use to calibrate it? Did you order the speakers, HDMI board or anything optional? Thanks, Dr. V.


----------



## street v

Dr. V:


I've only had the plasma for about 3 weeks now. I don't think adding an HDMI card is an option for the consumer models. No calibration yet either. I had a tech from TWC come out and he basically replaced my ghetto cable splitters with higher quality ones and made the cable out to the plasma the first to exit the splitter network. SD picture quality is much improved. As far as speakers go, I'm getting used to it. My living room is fairly large with tall ceilings (22' x 11') so their seems to be a lot of audio loss. I have Harman Kardon HKTS 14 speakers for watching DVDs. They're pretty decent. Hope that helps.


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tneve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> first timer, wanted to ask if anyone has an idea what a great working Hitachi 402HDU 42"plasma unit is worth today. we used this unit, just for corportae events at various locations. The unit has limited hour played and is still in it's box in a special wooded create for shipping. I've read where home theater mag? or AVI? voted the Hitachi 402HDU as they only model to get 5/5 stars... it been great for us. now we are looking to sell it.



I recommend you start a new topic for this question . . . .


----------



## el_do33

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 4350


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Appearance. Reviews, and Price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Its look and PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Lower the price


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's so light.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yah, definately. My dad bought 40" Mitsu tube 10 years ago for this price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Pull the trigger and you won't regretted


----------



## PlanoZeus

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TH-50PX500U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

AVS Forum reviews of Panisonic was always consistent, Price: newer models actually dropped in price, 50" size is perfect in my setup


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, unbelievable in HD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing sticks out yet, only on my second week.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Better remote, but I figured on getting an all in one soon anyway.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See above #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PQ, especially on HD. Also how it opened up my room space-wise.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

YES, considering you really won't be buying too many in a lifetime. The residual cost hast to be considered too. When you get the plasma, you need the components to drive it. Also, getting the sound quality to now match your PQ is not cheap.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Do your research, PQ is a personal preference, but some brands seem to be consistently at the top. Go see store displays, it helps. Shop for the a good price from a reputable seller. Sit back and enjoy knowing your hard work has paid off!


----------



## faldoc

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.
Costco Maxent 42"

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Price and picture

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
PQ is very good

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
slow to change inputs

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
a cable input, a tuner, PIP, better zoom features

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
see 5

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Looks a lot bigger in the room than expected. Dark scene performance is better than expected.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Can't get picture with DVI to HDMI adapter. Maybe a SA STB issue. Slight picture flickering in a few scenes and certain conditions, noticeable false contouring, especially with digital SD.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
yes, or I would not have bought it. Compared to the $3400 spent on my 40" Mitsu tube in 1996, this is a bargain. Compared to flat screens of 5 years ago, too.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Bought the Pioneer 4312 a few months ago for much more money, but I have been happy with it and it has more features and a better picture. For the Family Room, better is good, but for a bedroom, the Maxent does just fine.

The bedroom had a Proview 32" LCD, but it was inferior in several ways, so it got the boot and the Maxent took it's place.

Thanks.


Dave


----------



## Casey Jones

want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Philips 42PF9630a/37


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality, connectivity options, price, unit appearance


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality with all formats is great. Tons of connectivity options and software updates can be done by the user in under 30 seconds using a USB microdrive available everywhere.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing very satisfied!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Cant think of any does everything I need and a whole lot more if I choose.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None, has so many connectivity options it isnt missing anything.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Its performance and picture quality. Even SD is awesome!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, I feel I got a real bargain, and even bought from a B&M.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My biggest concern when I was looking for a Plasma was to make sure it could display all formats. HD, DVD progessive and SD. And this panel does just that. Especially SD was important because my spouse enjoys watching those channels also. Our EX TV, lol, did a great job on SD and I didnt want to go backwards when I bought this panel. Well we were not disappointed it looks even better than it did, the pixel plus2 technology really works. Outstanding picture in SD, DVD and of course HD.


Dave


----------



## mike_jensen99

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 614MX


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I'm a fan of the Pioneer electronics. It is a 'bargain' in the 60+" range.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is phenomenal. I love the fact that I can drive it pixel perfect with my htpc.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Glare. I had put a custom non-glare screen on my previous RPTV and forgot what glare really looked like.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A second digital input for my HD cable box.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I'd suggest a nice wire cover on the right side.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How easy it was to dial in decent colors. Also, how easy the htpc dvi connection worked out.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

One dead green pixel. I only notice it on large green fields (baseball outfield).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It's still a bit steep to get into 60+, but this is a pretty nice price. Dave at Satellite and Sound took good care of me.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

61" really isn't all that big







. Mounting it yourself really isn't difficult, just take your time, do your home work, and get a really big friend to help lift it up! Man it was a monster.


I'll post pictures after I all the wiring cleaned up, closet components all mounted, etc. I'm keeping a step by step picture history as well.


----------



## matt3480

Hello All!


After much lurking and learning, I took the plunge this morning on a Pioneer PDP-424MV from DTVCity


I thought I would start this thread to provide some feedback on DTVCity as well as the Pio I'm getting.


DTVCity was actually my third choice, however 1st choice had hidden insurance charges and outrageous prices for the stand and an extended warranty.


My second choice (Plasma Concepts) was out of stock.


Order was placed around 10:00 this morning, will update with more info as this goes on


Thanks to everyone who posts on here - I have gotten a great education and feel like I am making an informed choice


----------



## dmang

Does anyone have the more current Panny 50PX50u or 50PX500u? Is there still a problem with a buzzing sound? I live in Denver and need to consider high altitutde as an issue. I may need to purchase an LG instead.


----------



## matt3480

UPDATE: After commiting to me that they had the Pioneer in stock, DTVCity waited 48 hours and then called me to tell me that not only was the TV NOT in stock but that the lead time was at least 2 weeks. :-(


I went back to Plasma Concepts, whom I should have gone with in the first place.


Beware of DTVCity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, this is just the sort of sleazy stuff I was worried about


----------



## dash2004

1. The "Model" you have.

Vizio P50HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Coupon discounted price and excellent performance


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Very good brightness and contrast control, vibrant color, excellent picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Fan noise is clearly audible at the viewing distance when sounds are muted.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Smart or better handhaking with HDCP output


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Use a quieter fan.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality is much better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Fan noise, blank screen when switching from SD to HD channels using HDMI connection.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

What is this survey for?


----------



## troyman

I JUST PURCHASED IT TODAY !!!! With the newly dropped prices I couldnt resist. CC had it on sale at 10% off the newly dropped price, so I got Best Buy to match that and a 300 best buy rebate to boot. Plus another 150 in reward zone bucks !!! My wife was wanting the 42ED model and I could see her point with the price difference betweeen the 42HDand the ED, but with all the discounts I had to make the jump. Oh ya I got a Direct TV HD receiver too for $120 off with buying a HD tv. Hope I made the right decision. Any inputs on the deal would greatly be appreciated. I also have 30 days to decide on a Extended 4 year warranty. Should I make that move too ?


Troy


----------



## 10secbee

Congats!!! what do you think of it? I am just about to do the same thing but I am still of the fence. Later


----------



## troyman

Just hooked it up tonight with a DVD and I love it !!!! I havne tmessed much with the colors yet ( seem pretty good already ) I will tinker later , but I popped in Gladiator and Finding Nemo and I likey !!!!!! Planning on hanging it on the wall but the stand works nice in the mean time. Good Luck with your purchase. I am glad now I now went with the 50" thought it might be a little big in the room im using but having the 42" would not feel much different than my old 36" CRT. It has a cinema feel now.


----------



## julmann

Troyman.......I also went the Best Buy route too. Had them price match CC plus 10%. With the rebates and reward points, what a deal!!!!! I also got the 50px50u. Bought the Direct TV with the discount too. I'm also thinking of the extended warranty. Having it delivered Saturday, and the satellite hookup Saturday too.


----------



## hobbs47

Well....my 42PX50U arrived yesterday and it is.....phenomenal! I had a sammy dlp-HLN507W(exchanged after multiple repairs-thanks CC advantage) that was actually a little too big for my apartment living room.Now,the sammy had great HD PQ on bright content,but no matter how much tweaking in the SM I did,I could never get any shadow detail,and like most DLP's,the colors gave off an almost cartoonish feel at times.My new Panny gives a much more realistic/colorful picture.

DVDs look great,even with my sammy DVDHD841.The panny even managed to make

movies on HBO-HD from my HDTivo look great.The yanks/A's ass whpping on INHD last night looked absolutely amazing,best looking HD baseball game I have ever seen.I do not have any hint of green push,and no buzzing from the pdp as others have reported.

My viewing distance after rearranging my living room is about 7-8 feet,perfect.I was worried that it would look too small,coming down from a 50",but at my new viewing distance that was no problem.My old living room setup actually looked kinda ridiculous,for me to get far enough back from the Sammy,one of my sofas was practically in the dining room-haha.

Another satisfied PANNY owner!


----------



## davyo

I just wanted to take a moment to thank ALL you AVS forum members for all the great info that helped in my latest purchase, the 50" 50U Panasonic plasma.

Had it not been for so many on this forum I would have not know about Panasonic slashing their MSRP's on Aug. 28th. I purchased my Panny plasma at C.C. on Aug. 13th with that knowlege I made sure that I and them were clear on the 30 day price guarantee. I have never really bothered that much with price guarantee's and chances are I might not have ever known about Pannys price slash had it not been for the info on this forum. C.C. honored the lower MSRP and refunded me Pannys $1000.00 MSRP price cut plus their standard %10 and that does not even include the rebate I also got, (I wont talk dollar amounts as I don't wish to break any forum rules). Other info that helped me on this forum is about the new 65" 1080 Panny plasma coming out in Nov. , I was originally going to get the 7th gen. 65" last month but now the new plan is to sell the 50" in November and get the 65" 8th gen Panny come Nov. Anyhow, I just wanted to thank my fellow AVS members for saving me a ton of cash and always being their to help me make good choices on all A/V gear I have purchased over the years (mostly projectors and screens purchased ONLY from AVS sponsors, TVA and V. Apex, they both rock).


Thank you very much EVERYBODY !!!!!!!!!


Davyo


----------



## Stocky

Daveyo,

This forum is a great place to call home. Myself as well ,have learned alot from lurking and recently starting to post and help others.


thanks to all the regulars here.


----------



## r2rickster

Purchased the Panny 50px50u at cc last night. Bought Sony's new 50" rplcd(kdf-e50a10) about three weeks ago, but it never looked right to me. With the price drop and price match of a local chain(BrandsMart) it was in the price range I could justify. I couldn't be happier!!


All of the elements that I didn't like about the Sony have now disappeared. The Sony to me, had too much sse and I felt that I was always looking through the screen to the picture, instead of at it.


The Panny has that, looking through a window picture I was searching for.


I wish it had one more cable input and its atsc tuner isn't quite as good as the Sony's


----------



## Scooter1

Just got my Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK a couple of days ago from Visual Apex, so far, it looks and works great. I was able to pick it up from their warehouse near Seattle to avoid the $195 S/H fee. It looks great, and the whole thing was less than 2K. In terms of bang for HDTV buck, I think it's a great deal (although it is ED).


Two minor issues. I didn't get the optional speakers, since I have a DVD player with 5 speakers. However, I have not been able to figure out how to hook it up so that the sound comes through all 5 speakers for both TV watching (through the Comcast tuner), and DVD watching. So I've hooked two of the speakers up directly to the TV, and the other three work when the DVD player is functioning. A temporary solution, but it will work until I can figure it out. Any tips?


Second, I see an occasional tiny green line flash on the screen for a millisecond every now and then. Anyone know what would cause that?


Thanks to everyone in this forum for the valuable posts and input.


SJ


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK a couple of days ago......I didn't get the optional speakers, since I have a DVD player with 5 speakers. However, I have not been able to figure out how to hook it up so that the sound comes through all 5 speakers for both TV watching (through the Comcast tuner), and DVD watching. So I've hooked two of the speakers up directly to the TV, and the other three work when the DVD player is functioning. A temporary solution, but it will work until I can figure it out. Any tips?



Unless your 5-speaker DVD player has inputs for your Comcast cable box and is capable of outputting it to the plasma either through the same output that the DVD signal goes through or has a separate Video output you can use, then you're probably stuck with using separate speakers when watching cable TV if you plan to keep your DVD setup.


You can connect a pair of inexpensive bookshelf speakers to the plasma's speaker jacks and it will sound pretty good, while leaving all 5 speakers available for DVD watching. Tell us the exact brand/model number of your DVD setup, or post a link to the owners manual and i'll have a look at the jack pack in case there's a way around this.


Is your Comcast box an HD unit? Which brand/model number is it?


With a commercial plasma, one really should use it with some sort of A/V reciever with suitable inputs and outputs for all your particular video components. That's a topic for it's own thread . . .


----------



## Greendale

1. The "Model" you have.
*TH-42PD50U*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I felt it looked similar enough to the HD version Panny and it is so highly spoke of here I figured this many people must be right.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Size (over a 32) and great clarity all around with SD.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Chance of burn-in with network logos and with Xbox360 play.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*PIP , cable card, and SD reader.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*Offer an all black version.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The weight was very nice.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Definitely, the new price drop from Panny is amazing.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Scooter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless your 5-speaker DVD player has inputs for your Comcast cable box and is capable of outputting it to the plasma either through the same output that the DVD signal goes through or has a separate Video output you can use, then you're probably stuck with using separate speakers when watching cable TV if you plan to keep your DVD setup.
> 
> 
> You can connect a pair of inexpensive bookshelf speakers to the plasma's speaker jacks and it will sound pretty good, while leaving all 5 speakers available for DVD watching. Tell us the exact brand/model number of your DVD setup, or post a link to the owners manual and i'll have a look at the jack pack in case there's a way around this.
> 
> 
> Is your Comcast box an HD unit? Which brand/model number is it?
> 
> 
> With a commercial plasma, one really should use it with some sort of A/V reciever with suitable inputs and outputs for all your particular video components. That's a topic for it's own thread . . .



Thanks for the help Randy.

The DVD player is a Panasonic SC-HT690. I know it's a good one, since I got it at Costco and Panasonic doesn't even list the owners manual on their website. It's very close to the SC-HT680.


Our new Comcast box is an HD unit, Motorola, #GI1524TC105.


Here are some pics of the DVD and Comcast box if it will help:

scottjohnston (dot) com/inputs1.JPG

scottjohnston (dot) com/inputs2.JPG

scottjohnston (dot) com/inputs3.JPG


If I can't have all the speakers working with both the DVD player and TV, I guess I'll have to live with the 3/2 speaker setup until I can upgrade my DVD player.


----------



## Ste-lar7

I just added a Panny PX-50U to my house and my three year old Gateway (Sampo) went down to the basement theater behind my pull down screen. I can't say any more than all olf the others that chose Panasonic- to me "head and shoulders" above the rest...


----------



## trw005

42" HD model.


1) PQ, price, features


2) Why? My local dealer made a godfather offer. lol


3) Like best; the amazing picture. What else. Also has great specs, build quality and enhancements. (like 13 bit color, dnie)


4) I wish it was all black, but has black bezel. The 4272 looks perfect.

$400 more for black and a CCard input , no thanks.


5) Needs another HDMI input. only has one


6) no complaints.


7) Surprise? The PQ and the deal I got.


8) No probs .


9) No they are high still but I feel like an early adopter so thats the breaks.


Build date on my set is July. So not alot of them have sold but the dozen reviews I found are all very high. The panny 42phd8uk with blade, stand and shipping was 25 % more $$. Big Buck Bang here.


----------



## SkyNett

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, features, resolution, and Panny reputation for top quality plasmas. Also the advice of many forum regulars here. Particularly the gamers. They convinced me that burn-in was over-hyped, and they were right. Much thanks To Juice Rocket and others here - gaming on plasma RULES!!










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

EVERYTHING!! PQ is amazing for HD broadcast/DVDs/Games. Smooth, rich and brilliant colors, great contrast, and razor sharp image.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing really. I suppose a front input would be nice, and the remote has to be aimed directly at the TV, and the sound could be a bit better, but those are minor, quibbling issues. Overall I'm thrilled.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

See above. An extra HDMI input would be nice, but I can always use a splitter if need be.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How insanely stunning HD broadcasts with the cable card are. The Tonight Show looks like a friggin' carnival! Beautiful PQ...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Well worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you're a gamer, disregard all the hysterical ******** you hear about burn-in. It's over-hyped, and not nearly the issue that many make it out to be. Use common sense, don't abuse your display, and you'll be fine. I would have hated to miss out on this awesome display had I bought into inflated burn-in woes....


----------



## DJB64

1. Panasonic 50PX50U


2. Bought the Panny because of all the great reviews re: PQ. The new Hitachi made me think twice, but 42 was too small and 55 too big (I sound like Goldilocks!)


3. The PQ and widescreen format for HD sports broadcasts is great! No more "bandaid" screen when we watch widescreen DVDs. Very cool.


4. The speakers are pretty lame for a TV that costs > $3k but, like most others buying these units, I have surround sound when I want it.


5. I wish I had a second HDMI input and a set of front inputs for a camera or PC slide show. I could have had that with the LG or Hitachi, but I was willing to give them up in favor of Panny's reputation (vs the LG 50) and the larger screen size (vs Hitachi 42), so I can't really complain because I made the choice.


6. A two-year warranty (LG now offers) would REALLY be nice! I thought long and hard about purchasing an extended warranty ($600!!!) and, so far, have decided against it (have only had TV for two weeks so have another two weeks to change my mind, but I doubt I will).


7. My biggest surprise was cost of component and HDMI cables. I needed 4 meter cables. Good thing my son worked at Frye's for the summer -- he got them at cost!


8. No problems.

Nothing.


9. The recent price drop did it for me. I think they are worth it -- even tho the same unit will probably cost $500 less next year.


10. My advice is to not get too hung up on specs -- contrast ratios, etc. Go with your eyes and mfr rep. If I did not "need" a 50 for my large family room I would have DEFINITELY gone with the Panny 42" EDTV. It's PQ was every bit as good as the HD -- just a bit too small for my application.


----------



## wkc

DJB64, you can get those HDMI cables from most online places for about $30-$40 with fedex included.










Just got a 42" PD50 from CC few days ago.


1. The "Model" you have.

TH-42PD50U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I have been using a 42" 6UY for a year now. Love the panny. I was going to get a 36XD50U for the basement for games and/or guest, but CC was out of stock. I wanted it quite urgently, so just settled for a 42PD50U instead.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Big enough. Panny quality!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The "JUST" mode sucks big time now! It just look like "FULL" mode. The speakers sounds quite poor. It's kinda expected for any buildin speakers.








The control of the screen is almost non-existance. I really wish I would have time to get the commercial model instead.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Real service menu like the commercial model!

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Offer an all black version and give me a real "JUST" mode.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

disappointed by the "JUST" mode. The silver color looks very cheap.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No menu can adjust the screen sizes.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Will add later when I think of something.


----------



## noiseman2

1. The "Model" you have.

Sharp LC-45GX6U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Separate AVC box, picture quality, clean appearance, largest size from leading mfg.

3. What you like best

Separate AVC box, HD picture quality, clean appearance

4. What you don't like about your display.

SD quality, only one digital RF input. Can not use both OTA & cable card

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your display had.

Additional inputs especially digital

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your display.

Offer more inputs including digital RF

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your display.

Could not use both cable card and OTA antenna

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No

10. Thanks to all on the forum who shared there comments and experiences and provided input for the decision.


----------



## h2ohzrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJB64* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Panasonic 50PX50U
> 
> 
> 2. Bought the Panny because of all the great reviews re: PQ. The new Hitachi made me think twice, but 42 was too small and 55 too big (I sound like Goldilocks!)
> 
> 
> 3. The PQ and widescreen format for HD sports broadcasts is great! No more "bandaid" screen when we watch widescreen DVDs. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 4. The speakers are pretty lame for a TV that costs > $3k but, like most others buying these units, I have surround sound when I want it.
> 
> 
> 5. I wish I had a second HDMI input and a set of front inputs for a camera or PC slide show. I could have had that with the LG or Hitachi, but I was willing to give them up in favor of Panny's reputation (vs the LG 50) and the larger screen size (vs Hitachi 42), so I can't really complain because I made the choice.
> 
> 
> 6. A two-year warranty (LG now offers) would REALLY be nice! I thought long and hard about purchasing an extended warranty ($600!!!) and, so far, have decided against it (have only had TV for two weeks so have another two weeks to change my mind, but I doubt I will).
> 
> 
> 7. My biggest surprise was cost of component and HDMI cables. I needed 4 meter cables. Good thing my son worked at Frye's for the summer -- he got them at cost!
> 
> 
> 8. No problems.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> 9. The recent price drop did it for me. I think they are worth it -- even tho the same unit will probably cost $500 less next year.
> 
> 
> 10. My advice is to not get too hung up on specs -- contrast ratios, etc. Go with your eyes and mfr rep. If I did not "need" a 50 for my large family room I would have DEFINITELY gone with the Panny 42" EDTV. It's PQ was every bit as good as the HD -- just a bit too small for my application.




I too got the Panasonic 50PX50U and for just about all the reasons listed above.

BB matched CC internet price. Coupled with 10% off coupon was enough for me. Extended warranty cost me $400 but was told it's worth it. "Add ons" jack the cost way up. My connection at best buy told me to get a color calibration DVD to adjust the color. I didn't like it (TV) out of the box but my HD won't come till next week.

*Question:* I keep reading in forums about a break in period but saw nothing in owners manual or Panny web site. What is it, is it needed, how to do it? Thanks


----------



## Stocky

After a year of lurking and a solid 5 months of reading and asking questions. I bought the Panasonic 50PX500U today , Along with a Denon 2910 DVD player and the Denon 2805 Reciever.

I had left a deposit on the Plasma last week,to hold it while I made up my mind on the components. I didn't get back to the store until today. This weekend they are running the "employee discount" program. So the quoted price on the plasma from last week,which I was very happy with was even lower . As well as the 2 components that I didn't really want to spend that much for, both were considerably less than the regular pricing.

I think the salesman was a bit unhappy when I told him my alarm/AV guy was getting me the cables,mount,universal remote, and surge console.All items that he would have made a huge profit on. OH WELL .

All in all a very happy experience.

I'm building my own version of the BDI Avion, tweaking it to my needs.Should be done by next week.

Hopefully everything will be set up in about 2 weeks.


Thanks again to all , I'm sure glad I found this place.


OK , could someone please direct me to a thread with the "break-in" settings .


----------



## Jerry G

Rather than just an announcement of a purchase (I believe there is a sticky for announcements only), the thread would become interesting and helpful if you'd describe the process you went through that brought you to the decision to get the Panasonic. What other sets did you consider? What were the pluses and minuses of each set you considered? What was the final overriding factor that make the Panasonic your choice?


----------



## Stocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry G* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rather than just an announcement of a purchase (I believe there is a sticky for announcements only), the thread would become interesting and helpful if you'd describe the process you went through that brought you to the decision to get the Panasonic. What other sets did you consider? What were the pluses and minuses of each set you considered? What was the final overriding factor that make the Panasonic your choice?



Jerry, agreed .

just a bit excited. I actually and easily narrowed it down to the 50U the 500U and the 5050(Pio). I'm not at all interested in the technical aspects of these 'toys". I just want a great product. I promise I will tweak my set though.

The Pio was ruled out based on price. I still needed the two components so I would have been way over what I wanted to spend if I went with the Pio.

My original intention was the 50U, but I liked the better speaker set-up on the 500U and the PIP feature would be neat as well. The plasma will be used for every day viewing as well as DVD's.So using the stereo speakers for the news seemed silly.


I did a bit of reading on the components,I wanted Denon from the get go, It was just a matter of which one.




I got some great advice from one of the forum members who's been very gracious to answer ALL of my stupid questions.


I'll post some pix of the cabinet when it's finished and the plasma hanging in all it's glory.


----------



## golfmade

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great price for the size and quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing picture quality (especially in HD).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The silver speakers at the bottom, wish they could be removed.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PC input as well as CF card input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Not sure.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

1) How light it is, it's heavy yes, but compared to the size of it as well as some normal TV's we have in our house, it's much easier to transport and set up.

2) The beauty of the picture once we got it all set up.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes yes yes. We paid 3100 for the unit and it's well worth the price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is the first actual NICE TV my family has ever bought and we're so happy to have it. It's not that we couldn't afford one before, we just never decided to get one, until now.


----------



## wkc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golfmade* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> The silver speakers at the bottom, wish they could be removed.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> PC input as well as CF card input.



Sounds like you actually want the commercial model that cost even less.


----------



## MikeySuicide

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PX4DR


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I just liked it more than the other ones. It also had a built in DVR and the others didnt.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Its the nicest TV Ive ever owned... which isnt saying too much. But its the first really nice thing Ive ever been able to buy for myself.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The possibilty of burn-in...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Im pretty satisfied with it. I dont like how the TVGuide on Screen doesnt display the channels in their numerical order though... so I really do wish it had that.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

To get rid of the little lighted symbols on the right side displaying what device youre using according to what video mode you have on... I dont even own a VCR, and I wouldnt use it as a computer monitor.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That the guy who sold it to me was a total liar when he said its perfect for video games... then I find out that plasmas are prone to burn-in.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Ive only owned it a little over a week... so nothings really come up yet. Other than the fact that Im totally paranoid about burn-in now... and that when I switch to an all black screen, you can see the difference in picture from watching 4:3 with gray bars.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I didnt have too much problem with the price. I do however think that a TV you cant play video games on shouldnt cost so much. (I know, I keep going back to the video game/burn in thing... its just a big deal to me).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None comes to mind.


----------



## steakdaddy

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42" 8U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

features/price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

fits my exact need. EDTV in my office under $2k


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

it's not HD and i own an HD set and can tell the difference


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

can't think of any

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

can't think of any


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how heavy it is. and how high quality the mount is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none. it's awesome.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


the competitive prices of the 8U can't be touched. i waited a year for it instead of the 7U and i got a great price, so yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## cmonsammy

1. The "Model" you have.
_Panasonic 50PX500U_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Picture quality intersected nicely with price following MSRP drop. It's an easy decision when the least expensive tier 1 manufacturer produces the best picture IMHO. The desire to use CableCard to maximize SD picture quality moved me to the 500U, to get a TV Guide._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Absolutely stunning picture when fed a good HD signal._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_The sound quality is passable, but for a premium model it should have better low-end response. I wouldn't want to use it for home theater sound._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_Ability to change aspect ratio on HD signal, better individual color tuning outside of the service menu, 2 tuner PIP (rather than 1)._


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_See above on features._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_A) Analog cable stations (Time Warner Cable Houston and using CableCard) are surprisingly watchable.

B) The 50" picture doesn't dominate my room (6' - 12' viewing distance). I was apprehensive, but now I'm glad I went big!

C) DVDs played on a non-progressive scan player with composite connections is surprisingly good...close to HD. Must be a good internal scaler._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_CableCard setup has been painful...still not correctly configured after 6 days and a couple of hours on hold. Maybe tomorrow!_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_Not really, but after 1 1/2 years since my 32" XBR died I finally had to pull the trigger. This November I'll kick myself for not waiting for $500 in further savings, but I'll enjoy every day to that point!_


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_I studied RPTVs for over a year, waiting for manufacturers to resolve some fairly significant problems with picture quality, and they never did. This plasma is greatly superior in my opinion, and I'm completely happy with the TV._


----------



## testudo

1. Model: 43" Pioneer 4304


2. Why did I buy? PQ. Was saving up all year via Costco rebate to buy this monitor, then at the moment of purchase was swayed by the bigger is better mentality and bought a 50" Akai. After being thoroughly disappointed with the Akai, I returned it and got the Pioneer.


3. Best attribute of this monitor is the PQ. Mostly watching SD D*TV and DVDs. No line of sight for HD satellite. For the price the PQ blew most others away.


4. Biggest draw back is the lack of digital inputs: 1 HDMI, 1 Component, and 1 RGB/D-Sub. The remote is a little lacking as well.


5. Being a monitor with no tuner, there's no audio out.


6. I'd tell Pioneer to include instructions in the manual on how to access the service panel to tweak settings. It is an advantage over many of their competitors that avid tweakers would appreciate.


7. Not having an audio out was the biggest surprise. I was so engrossed into specs and video inputs that it never dawned on me to check to see if the unit had audio outputs.


8. So far, so good. No problems or issues.


9. Are today's prices worth it? It all depends on what's your addiction. Under $3K for a 43" TV with an outstanding picture is just as good as a trip to the Caribbean (only because I will hopefully get year-round enjoyment from the TV)


I'll be sure to add to my post once I get HD - C'mon D*TV get the ka band on-line.


----------



## mike_jensen99

I promised to post some pictures of my 614mx install and it took me a little longer than expected. I couldn't sort them, but you'll get the idea:

Here...


----------



## dukealexan

 http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs...00000000005702 


They delivered the set yesterday at 8AM I had to leave right after they where done, I could stay....... I returned home @5PM later that day and began to unpack..... alot heavier than I thought, needed my 20 yr sons help, had to lay it on the kitchen table to put the stand on..... that boy is heavy too ! Connected a new panasonic S97 upconvert dvd player thru HDMI, connected a sony 300 DVD progressive to component, connect XBOX to component, connect VCR to composit and B&K 317 to SVID and connect my analog CABLEVISION cable to the RF input and the optical digitial output ...... dropped in NEMO and TOY STORY 2 into the DVD players a HALO 2 into the XBOX and turn it all on and off we go ..... WOW ...... AMAZING .... this is my first plasma and I was very nervous ..... going thru setup set the TV GUIDE info more on this later ..... set the CABLE seach and waited ..... I got all the free analog channels and to my surprize 150 digital channels where found .... now I had to go through the channels and manual delete the ones that where not showing a picture .... that is not an easy task ..... when I was done 30 channels and out of them CBS, NBC, FOX and WB in HD for free ! I have a small 26" crt samsunf with a DH tuner that did not pick these up, I'll have to call samsung ...... I quickly set each input from VIVID to CINEMA and dropped the pic & bright setting ....... the was all the tweaking I did and it was still a WOW ...... the DVD's looked 3D ..... I know I have more tweaking to do after break in, but I'm sold on plasma's ....... my son was interested in XBOX games, he talks and reads a lot of problems other have and he could not see and could not fine any of these problems with several games they where all 480P some WS and other not ....... can't wait to see the XBOX360 with it's native 720P WS formats ....... This Sunday should be a great football day ..... hope it rains all day ......


----------



## RichB

dukealexan,


Try using the enter key. One press can replace many dots










- Rich


----------



## smile16

1. The "Model" you have.

Just got the Panasonic 42PX500U two days ago.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I have been really researching since February of this year (casual researching since July 2004). Before this site, I had trouble getting straight answers from sales reps at CC and BB. Maybe because I was a girl or they weren't informed. The reviews and chats from some members of this site along with other sites like CNET helped a great deal. The Panny ED was within my budget of $2500 at the time I was looking. I wanted to buy the plasma before this fall season started. I was going to buy the 42PX50U after I came back from vacation in mid-August. Had to wait for my custom made cabinet first. Luckily, I heard about the price drop on 9/1. So, through my friend's company which get a Panasonic discount, I bought the later model in my price range.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture! Since I don't have cable (because I only watch programs on broadcast channels), just a rooftop antenna, the analog broadcast channels actually look very smooth. At first, I thought the picture looked awful but after adjusting the settings, it's actually not that bad at all. I have to research why I'm not getting digital channels (possibly because my condo rooftop antenna doesn't have a UHF antenna attached).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

a) That settings for my TIVO viewing and TV viewing can not be saved separately. Maybe I haven't figured it out yet.

b) There is a SD memory card slot to view photos. What about people who have Sony digital cameras? It would be nice to accomodate the Memory Stick...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The pedestal stand to have a hole/slot for center speaker wires if a person (like myself) wanted to be a center speaker in front of the tv. Just an option.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Have the buzzing noise from the fan go away.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

a) How big and heavy (88 lbs) it actually is. When I had my father help me bring it in and place on my cabinet, it was huge...but I got used it as my viewing distance is 8-9 feet.

b) The picture quality for SD channels. Better than I expected. Just hope to get HD broadcast channels without subscribing to cable.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, especially with my friend's discount.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Must go to the stores to check out the tv's. Although the 500U wasn't available at CC or BB yet, I trusted that the built was the same as the 50U...just more features. I like the PC input feature but I have to get a D-sub 15p to connect since my Powerbook didn't come with one.


That's it for now...


----------



## tydriver

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX50U... a pair of them, in fact


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

forward compatible as (hopefully) HDTV programming availability increases, HDMI in, good user reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Won't allow me to change aspect when watching HDMI source. Fortunately, both the DishNetwork, Oppo and Samsung DVDs have good zoom features.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

oops, see #4.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

can't think of any


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The handle grips in the back surface. My daufgter pointed them out.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I paid $2500 each, including shipping. Pretty pricey, but worth it to me in the space savings in my house.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## joef

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-37PX50U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I really wanted a 37" model for the bedroom. I'm fairly picky about PQ and in my eyes, smaller is almost always better, plus 37" is PLENTY big for the bedroom. Wanted the ED commercial unit but I couldn't cost justify it ($300 difference after shipping...).

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Right now, I like that I can actually read the direcTv menu from my bed -- we previously had a 12" tv! HD stations are a real treat. Watched the end of the Sox game last night using ancient rabbit ears plugged into the set (which I have to say just seems wrong for some reason)...it was fantastic.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I'd prefer all black. SD content isn't particularly fun to watch especially in the zoom/stretch modes. The 'break-in' period. 

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It should have two HDMI ports. It should have a complete service menu ala the commercial models. It should remember settings per port. I can understand not having additional ports; that costs money, but why do they dumb down these sets v the commercial model? I don't believe that can save them much if any money.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

See 4 and 5.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That my HD Tivo had actually already been activated even though we couldn't set it up because it won't output the setup menus on the composite or svideo out ports (only the component and hdmi ports). No real surprised with the display itself.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The only thing I noticed was that watching some content (The Birdcage on HBO HD), I was really bothered during a few scenes because of what I perceived to be jittery motion. I've noticed that before. Not exactly sure whether it is related to the tv, the technology, the recording...

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I guess so. I paid $2500 for my last 32" tv (Sony XBR100 over a decade ago). I expect this tv will last quite a long time as well and if it does, then yes, the price is ok. I just wish cable/sat providers didn't compress the signals so much and that DVDs were HD.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I also bought a Panasonic 50PX50U for a friend of mine. It doesn't fit standing up in the box in a Honda Element; it does fit without the outer box on though (the opening to the car is just a little too short -- it would fit inside if it weren't for the opening). The 37" had no problem at all.


----------



## nashvillecat

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-50PX50U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Availability, PQ, price, brand reputation,50"!*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Size and quality of the picture*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Its speakers & audio quality*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*TV Guide® On-Screen Program Guide, PC hookup*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Improve audio quality.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How big a 50" screen looks*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Sound on some channels flutters loud and soft.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*After having a plasma, it's difficult to imagine watching TV on something other than it. I'm not sure if the poor audio quality I'm currently getting is due to the unit itself, the cable signal, or poor adjustment on my part.*











nC


----------



## Srexy

My setup:











1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TH-PD50-7UY w/dvi blade


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

reviews from cdnet, the look, my location and avsforum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

incredible picture - wow factor


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

lack of HD programming available


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none that I can think of


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

ditto above


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

$400 price drop to the 8uy model that came out 1wk later - not so nice.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

zip


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I guess so - it's difficult to qualify spending so much, helped that the SO has just bought some Kenmore washing machines for close to the same price as this set


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Was quoted $950 to fish wires, install speakers and mount PDP, glad that I opted to do it myself.


OPPO OPDV971H

SA HD8300

NAD T742 Receiver

NHT Zero 1 front speakers

HSU SVT2 sub

JBL HTI6C in-ceiling rear speakers


Install done by yours truly...


----------



## Srexy

grrr - 5 posts finally!


----------



## GBFreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Srexy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> I guess so - it's difficult to qualify spending so much, helped that the SO has just bought some Kenmore washing machines for close to the same price as this set



Holy smokes...thats some damn expensive washers....you guys run a laundry mat out of your basement


----------



## Srexy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBFreek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy smokes...thats some damn expensive washers....you guys run a laundry mat out of your basement



We might have to at this rate










Kenmore HE4T washer and dryer + custom color + matching pedestals + delivery = cost of a nice PDP!


The good thing - any toys that I might buy seem cheap by comparison


----------



## llogan

Just bought my 2nd Pioneer 50" Plasma...why'd I get it, cause the price was TOO damned good.


1st plasma bought May 2002 for $7100 from Dell - 50" Pioneer 503CMX

2nd plasma bought September 2005 for $3100 (before $500 rebate) returned item with minor defect (not visible while watching video) - 50" Pioneer PDP5051


Also recently picked up a 32" Sharp Aquos for $1000 and 2 Toshiba 26" LCDs for an average price of $1000


Already own a 15" Samsung LCD, 17" Samsung LCD, 23" Zenith LCD and a whole mess of tube TVs


and not that it matters but had to pick up a 4th XBOX to make 'full' use of one of the new TVs, debating about XBOX number 5, especially since the 360 is about to come out...


----------



## Jodeus

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 42HP95


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Several things. One it had everything that I wanted in a plasma: internal HD, cablecard, TV Guide, media slots, PIP/Split Screen, ability to connect to external DVR. Plus I saw it several times in a few stores and the picture quality looked fantastic.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Aside from the picture, which looks great, I have to say the sound of the internal speakers, they really are good and create a mock theater sound.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That it's not 50"










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Only thing I can say is something that the Toshiba 42hpx95 model has and that is networking ability to stream MP3 and pictures from networked PC's


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Update your damn site and warranty cards, not only isn't the model listed online but on the warrenty card they only give 10 spaces for the serial number and this one has 11 digits! Also, get the word out about this thing!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How decent SD looked on it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

A little hard to tell, probably not. The last TV I bought before this cost $400 and has lasted me 14 years so far. But for what you get with these TV's it's easier to justify.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Just because this plasma isn't a Panasonic or a Pioneer, don't just shrug it off.


-Jody


----------



## Spaniard

1. Model. Fujitsu 50 inch (40US)


2. Picture Quality


3. Great picture. Great looks. Wife likes it.


4. None


5. 1080p


6. Make it 1080p


7. SD looked better than I expected


8. None


9. Still too expensive


10. If you are still thinking about getting HD, go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Phil Hightech

1. The "Model" you have.

Maxent MX-42x3


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price/Picture


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture quality, rs232 remote control via hyperterminal


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The built in side speakers


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Removable speakers or bottom mounted speakers


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See above


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The wife actually liked it!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The color was off slightly on the HDMI input(red push). Adjusting the tint control helped but wasn't the proper solution. This panel has a rs232 service port so I was

able to adjust the RGB gain/bias values individually and correct the problem myself.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The price/performance ratio is certainly getting better all the time. This particular set was the first one to meet my "worth it" criteria.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Plasma + MCE2005 + 10 OTA stations = A lot of digital entertainment without the monthly bill.

-Phil


----------



## cougar75

Panny THP50HDUK delivered this afternoon from VA. Can't wait to hook it up.


----------



## HallertauRogue

My 50PHD8UK arrived this morning. Measured everything for the peerless tilt mount and had it mounted up by dinner time. Fired it up and no dead pixels, no buzzing (knock on wood) and one hell of a gorgeous picture. I cranked down the picture and bright levels to -30 and things still look incredible. My wife and I have been playing through our Pixar library for testing and break-in. Coupled with the new Jamo built-ins we installed we'll never need to go to the movies again.


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

picture and price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

That it came having already been through the 100 hour break-in, DVI/HDMI blade stock.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See above


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How easy it was to mount and that I actually wasn't dreaming when I fired it up.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing as of yet...knock on wood.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, how can you argue with a brand-new generation 50" display with such deep tweaking options for $2900?


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None at this time.


----------



## reefer_bob

Should be here in a week. I just got a standard Sanus wall mout with it.


I guess half of the battle is over. Now I have more research on calibration Discs, and a good DVD player.


Finnally gonna have to break down and order the digital cable too...


I just had to make a post cause I was excited.


Thanks to the forum for all the (too much sometimes) information!


----------



## gintaras

I'm thinkin about the same one, it is on sale at CC until tomorrow.....


----------



## BarnacleBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gintaras* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin about the same one, it is on sale at CC until tomorrow.....



I've been watching prices for a while now. Every TV is on sale at CC off and on all the time. If not on sale, or if on sale for (say) 5% off, you can usually just ask for 10% off. This may not apply for some scarce models, but right now it's a good rule of thumb.


I'm not saying don't buy it if you want it, just don't feel pressured into buying it now if you are not sure you are ready.


----------



## cpcat

Panny 50PX50U. Had it almost a month now.


1. Model-Panasonic 50PX50U


2. Why this make and model-Panny reputation for PQ and black level. Almost went commercial but couldnt' risk the online purchase, liked the deal I got on the consumer, was happy with the consumer model overall so why risk it?


3. What do you like best about it and why- had a rptv lcd before, the blacks on the plasma just make a world of difference. Didn't know what I was missing. Didn't know how much I missed the direct view look.


4. What you don't like about it-Can't stretch HD material as others have said. Burn-in worries me just a little. I know, I know.


5. What would you change-see above, also would like two DVI/HDMI inputs, also would like better adjustability through user menu


6. same


7. What was your biggest surprise after receiving your plasma-it took me a bit to become accustomed to the decreased light output compared to lcd rptv.


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma-dithering noise is sometimes visible in dark/red backgrounds. This is inherent to the technology and not a particular issue with my model. LCD doesn't have this, but overall I prefer plasma.


9. Do you really think today's prices are worth it-yes, with the recent price drops, it's now a good value. 6 months ago-no.


10. Additional info: it is not the perfect display. That doesn't exist currently. Don't expect it to be so and you won't be dissappointed. I think overall it is the best display, however.


----------



## doubleroll

1. Fujitsu P55/30.


2. Wanted something bigger than a 50".


3. PQ and size.


4. Can't stretch HD material.


5. Ability to stretch HD and a second DVI input.


6. See #5.


7. Worried about black levels but after a calibration the black level is better than expected.


8. None.


9. I think "worth it" is subjective. It was worth it for me so I went for it although it is quite expensive for a TV.


10. The 55" really makes a nice theatre like experience. The CR spec on this model is misleading. It has more than enough Contrast.


----------



## davidandsandra

Ordered Panasonic th50phd8uk. Need advice on break-in of my plasma. Where I can find a ty-fb8hm board? New member.


----------



## dpd146

1. Model: Dell w4200


2. Reason: Price / # of inputs


3. Like: Price


4. Don't Like: Some darker scenes are grainy


5. Features wish it had: None, it's loaded


6. Manufac suggestions: work on the darks


7. Surprise: It works fine (see other forums bashing this unit)


8. Problems / Issues: The DVI input has had problem with exagerated zoom (may be the E* receiver, still troubleshooting).


9. Price Worth it: Definetly - Great Value


10. Additional Info: This panel not for the videophile but for us everyday joes, it's a good tv if you buy it with your eyes open. (read other forums!!)


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidandsandra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered Panasonic th50phd8uk. Need advice on break-in of my plasma. Where I can find a ty-fb8hm board? New member.



You guys are supposed to post in this thread *after* you get your new plasma, and fill out the questionnaire and this is getting off-topic. Once you get your new plasma, go back to your post and edit it with your information


----------



## davidandsandra

Ok


----------



## igivesoundadvice1

1. Fujitsu P42VHA40US

2. HD/nonHD performance, build quality, size in relationship to room that it's installed.

3. picture performance. 3yr. in-home warranty from manufacturer.

4. manufacturer's optional speakers are mediocre.

5. multiple HDMI inputs.

6. additional HDMI inputs.

7. TV's always look smaller in a showroom than when you bring it home!

8. none so far.

9. subjective question. I say Absolutely.

10. All great toys. Don't skimp on the audio performance with your new plasma!


----------



## atxdb2

1. Model: Dell W4200ED


2. Reasons: Price (Dell promotions plus stackable coupons), picture, features, service/return policy, looks.


3. Like Best: Picture quality


4. Don't Like: All the warnings in the manual about burn-in not covered my warranty. Remote control works only when pointed directly at TV.


5. Features wish it had: Option to get wall mount *or* table stand.


6. Manufact. suggestions: Increase the remote control angle of operation.


7. Surprise: How easy it was to setup and use without even reading the manual.


8. Problems / Issues: One of the two covers that go over the hole after removing the table stand would not stay in place. It's not visible, but disappointing nonetheless.


9. Price Worth it: Definitely - Great Value


10. Additional Info: I like the fact that this TV is sold directly from Dell, eliminating the middleman markups. The built-in dual NTSC turners is a nice feature.


----------



## k-knight

1. Model: Panasonic 42PHD8UK

2. Reasons: Price (VA is incredible), Picture Quality, & Features

3. Like Best: Picture quality

4. Don't Like: All the commotion & worry about image burn-in

5. Features wish it had: Better choice of standard input options

6. Manufact. suggestions: Make all 4 slots interchangable

7. Surprise: How easy it was to mount & install (Sanus VMPL2 wall mount)

8. Problems / Issues: None at all

9. Price Worth it: Yes, with the VA price, I couldn't afford not to buy it.

10. Additional Info: Running DVI from Dish 811 @ 1080i w/ HD Pak to DVI blade and the picture quality is absolutely breathtaking. SD is very good too but I can only watch HD now. Neighbors come over to watch and they can't stop watching it.


----------



## navin johnson

1.) th-50px500u sept17 2005

2.)Price and Specs!!!

3.)PQ(picture quality) of course

4.)no pip with hdmi input;only one hdmi input;remote seems slow to react; entire tv is slightly slower than expected to process change of channel (HD channels only) or react to remote. TV guide is useless too me.

5.)two real tuners, for pip only; and maybe it's me, but watching dvd's in wide screen formate still gives letter boxing. According to the manual, I should zoom these away. This ensures distortion of the picture. Help if there is a cure.

6.)Not qualified to advise a manufacturer

7.)overall case!!! It looked much better than all the pictures on the internet. When you peel the protective film off the outside edge, it looks more like the real expensive set's. Way better than the 50u. And of course pq

8.)again, slow process time which by the way could be the cable box instead of the TV. Other than that NONE so far.

9.)Yes, for me it was a fair price through panasonic. In two years I'm sure I'll be embarrassed to tell someone what I paid, but look at all the enjoyment I would have missed.

10.)I owned a panasonic (high-end) CRT I bought when I worked at circuit city 11 years ago. To this day this crt tv beats any I've seen. I'm typically a Sony buyer 1st until convinced other wise. Don't be this way!! Brand Loyalty makes you feel like your part of a team when your not. Buy the best product for you (PERIOD). Too me picture quality is 1st and for most. I bought a tv to watch ballgames and movies, not to scan through cool menu's. I believe this is the best quality picture for the money. Possibly at any price. Navin Johnson ignorance breeds anger


----------



## bmsprague

For full review and pictures, go to:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6323993 


Bruce Sprague


----------



## JBarrie

1. "Model" - Panasonic TH-42PX500U


2. this particular "Model" - HD 42 inch - Brilliant accuracy & clarity; size fits exactly across room corner (on a stand)


3. like best - Sharpness of picture; ease of handling multiple sources


4. don't like - Only one HDMI input


5. "Feature(s)" you wish - SEVERAL HDMI inputs


6. advice to the "Manufacturer" - Provide much better remote ctl support for related HT equipment


7. biggest "Surprise" - (1) The days it took to balance all the options for an optimal picture quality; (2) the weeks it has taken to set up the full HT infrastructure surrounding the plasma


8. "Problems or Issues" - The remote control is outstanding, but not set up to support PVRs or DVRs


9. todays "Prices" - well worth it - when you get a deal


10. additional information - (1) our stand for the 42 inch plasma has a cable management system in its rear leg; this is absolutely indispensable for the vast array of cables

(2) use only fiber optics for connection of the Dolby sound; the difference is tremendous

(3) consider using quad shielded coax throughout the system; there are so many power lines running in close proximity to the coax segments, the upgrade is probably worth it (but I cannot prove that)

(4) although the cablecard slot in the TV sounded valuable, in practice, the best arrangement has been to use a DVR with a cablecard slot, so that a STB can be used to provide viewing of all channels independent of the DVR's recording activities

(5)... you can see most of my set up from my profile, send me an e-mail if you have specific questions ...


----------



## Wasabi Shiba

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50PHD8UK commercial model.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Geek/Tweak Factor, price (don't want to pay for features I won't use).



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture Quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Not one.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just how good the picture was "out of the box" and how much better it was after tweaking. Waiting 6 months for "break-in" for professional calibration.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Not one.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. I remember buying my first Sony 20" Trinitron in 1990 for a little under $1000. Now i can get a 50" Panny Plasma HDTV for $5000 MSRP, sounds about right.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Take your time comparison shopping and buy only what you think looks good and fits your budget.


----------



## cwmcln

I just finished the break in period for my Panny TH42PX500U and thought i'd rave about it a bit.


First I find the picture for my DVDs and Xbox are just incredible. Such great Colour and of course the resolution is so choice. I think the realistic colour was what made me decide on the Panny over the Hitachi and Samsung products.


I bought it for the Xbox 360 really. So i'm looking forward to that and I'm glad i went with a plasma over an LCD for this. In my eyes the LCDs were too "projection-y" to play games on.


Anyways I really couldn't be happier with it and now I'm just waiting for November 22nd to roll around. C'Mon! 


Court.


----------



## Stocky

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny 50PX500U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I read this board for a year,found it by accident and it was obvious either the Panny or the Pio.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It looks great ,HD is great, SD is pretty good.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No Dislikes


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

No complaints


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How awsome the picture looked ,righ out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

NONE


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Do your homework,read,read and read again. Know your product. Don't buy cheap to save $100 bucks, buy from a reputable dealer or local retailer. I love my Plasma !


----------



## Emily_NYC

FUJITSU P63XHA40US


Recommendation from family member.


Picture is really awesome. Halklife looks great on it.


I like everything about it!


----------



## EJ5

1. Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK


2. The outstanding black levels and the price


3. 50 inch detailed picture


4. You have to aim the remote precisely at the infared receiver port or else it doesn't pick up the command. A small issue though


5. Built in HDMI blade


6. See #4 and #5.


7. How much cables cost


8. None at all


9. Yes. This is a great deal for a 50-inch highly rated plasma.


10. Get one!


----------



## ninja_blade

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PX50u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The reviews and discussions on this forum.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality for the price (I was also considering the 500u and Pioneer 5060)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't think of anything


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Ability to zoom/stretch/etc. HD signals


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the tv stand easier to get to when unpacking (see #7 below).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That the stand was packaged below the tv (supporting the styrofoam that was supporting the tv itself), and making the unpacking and setup process a bit more difficult for me and my wife.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, seeing that I got it after the Sept price drops with additional in-store discounts.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I almost went with the 500u, but didn't want to pay the extra $$ for those extra features and the different cabinet/stand. After owning for about 1.5 months, I don't have any regrets about going for the 50u vs. the 500u.


----------



## TimJebsen

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Panasonic quality and research in the stores (BB and CC) and on this forum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Commerical model has clean look, great picture, good control of display options and picture in picture - watch both ALCS and NLCS at the same time tonight!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I wouldn't mind a built in speaker, but I prefer the above benefits over this option from the consumer model


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Speaker, but it will be taken care of with bookshelf speakers for the monitor and my other speakers for the receiver


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Allow us to specifically label each input rather than pick from a list - I would like to have more specific labels so when family and others are trying to run the monitor they will have an easier time using it


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The beautiful picture and how much I have enjoyed watching baseball on it


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Right now, the biggest problem is the poor signal of the cable system but it is certainly not the monitor's fault- I'm working on that problem


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, the prices fell to where I am comfortable with my purchase - although it ended up being my wife and my anniversary and christmas present to each other for 2005


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Many thanks to everyone on the forum for thier input and advice.


----------



## whiskeytown

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-R4252 - (first one on this thread)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Salesman - I was looking at a slightly bigger/more expensive LCD (the new Sony A20) - but after watching SD on both TV's (I only get 15 HD channels anyways) - I thought the Plasma was a better view, even though it was smaller - but the fact the salesman owned it was a big ! to me (actually, they owned the ED model, but that little detail reinforced to me the fact that at least he wasn't lying)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

small footprint - thought the size would be too small for me, but I'm cool with it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

4:3 mode leaves bar retention fast - panorama sucks - having a hard time getting detail out of intense whites/blacks.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

two HDMI inputs - though one and a component will work fine. - I wish it had better SD convertors but I'm running thru coax till I get my HDTV receiver from the cable company, so that may go away.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

leave out the built in cable tuner - no one uses cablecards either if they like on-demand - because I wanted a DVR with my HDTV cable box, I am opting for that for now.


also - get rid of that stupid sliding bottom of the remote that hides a dozen more button, including my fav, the screen type (16:9, 4:3, panorama)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

that I was able to move it (barely) by myself.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None - slight bar retention on 4:3 mode - it goes away.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, 3K is fine for a good TV I hope to have for years.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Xbox looks great - Only seen a bit of HD content but that looks good - I'd like to find the best calibration guide for it though.


WT


----------



## raidbuck

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX50u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The picture, and finally being able to get a name-brand HD plasma (I got it in May when they first came out with a 10% Tweeter discount).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality for the price (I was considering another DLP - I have a Samsung 5065W).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't think of anything


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None. I chose the 50U because of price over the 500U which had more features.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I can't think of anything.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Nothing


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Who can say? I got it 10% below MSRP. At the time it was good. Now it's much cheaper. Same as any new product. But I have enjoyed it for the past 5 months and I knew that prices would go down later. But I needed (OK, wanted) a TV for my new office and so I went with the best at that time.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None



Rich N.


----------



## ShoverBot

_1. The "Model" you have._

Panasonic TH50PX500U. Picked it up tonight from Ultimate Electronics in Edina, MN. I originally purchased the set one month ago, only then finding out about the apparent nationwide shortage of these sets and subsequent backorder. But after 10+ months of researching (mainly DLP and LCOS RPTV's) I finally had my mind made up, so I decided to wait it out. Looking at it right now, i'm glad I did.

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

Mainly my own eyes, but also the price point to perceived quality, and of course discussion on this forum.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

That it's finally here! Well that, and I'm watching PBS HD right now and it's blowing my mind. I've barely touched the settings yet, either.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

The month of excruciating waiting to get it.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

Nothing I can think of at the moment, I consider it pretty full-featured.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

Start cranking these babies out! People waiting months on end for a big ticket product they desperately want to buy is bad news, I have no doubt Panny is losing customers over this.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

No surprises so far, looks gorgeous.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

None yet, but it's only been on for an hour.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

If I didn't, I wouldn't have bought it. Versus any 50" RPTV, it was a no contest for me... mainly due to viewing angle and overall picture quality.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

I'll update this post after I get to spend some more time with the set. Right now, I couldn't be happier.


Cheers to all you guys for being an amazing resource.


----------



## sdc888

1. Hitachi 55HDS52


2. PQ, features, design, # of inputs, screen size (big difference between 50" and 55"), price was comparable to 500U.


3. 55" display. Watching this plasma from 9' away is amazing.


4. No external media box.


5. External media box.


6. Bring back the media box. Hitachi needs to work on their distribution. Not too many B&M stores carry their plasmas.


7. It looked big in the store but it looks HUGE on my living room wall.


8. None-picked it up last night.


9. I got it $1300 below MSRP. Price was less than my 2nd choice (pio 5060). Previous TV was a 27" CRT I bought for $300 seven years ago. "Worth it" is a subjective term. If plasma prices drop 50% in the next 6 months (not likely) then today's price seems expensive. But I subscribe to the "life's too short" mentality. I feel I got a good price and the enjoyment I will get from my new TV is hard to put a pice tag on.


10. None.


----------



## rub_123

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 1130 (50")


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Read a lot on this forum and viewed sets at local B&M's. It ultimately came down to a Panny or Pio. My local AV specialty shop where I've purchased many Audio products, only carried the Pio. I received a trade-in on some speakers from them and that made the decision to get a Pio from them an easy one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Crisp rendering, 3-D like effect. Real "wow" factor when you're watching hi-def content.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Bigger is always better. Would like to see 55" to 60" available in same quality and lower price point. We're probably a couple of years away from that.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None that I can think of. This model has lots of bells and whistles. Dual HDMI inputs, RF Remote, ability to remove speakers, etc. Lots of flexibility in terms of how you want to configure and features you want to see.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep driving prices down.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


This was my first HD experience. Biggest surprise is how little HD content there is after 4 years of having this technology introduced and only 3 years from elimination of Analog. Local PBS and Fox stations provide best OTA HD content. And I picked up about 5 HDTV channels on premium D*TV package. SD content looks so washed out and flat by comparison - never knew what I was missing.


Also black levels are incredible. I kept reading that this manufacturer's plasmas did not have good black levels. It may have been true about earlier generations, but certainly not an issue with current generation.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Without the trade-in, I could not have afforded this model. Once price point gets to $3,000 with this type of quality - sales will go through the roof.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't get hung up on waiting for 1080P - there is so little 720P or 1080i content available today, that waiting for 1080P should not really be practical. If you wait another 18 months for 1080P sets to become available and affordable, it will be another 18 to 24 months after that before you start seeing appreciable amounts of 1080P content. Much better to get 720P today at more reasonable price and enjoy for 4 years before you begin to think about getting next latest and greatest, which may not even be Plasma technology at that time.


----------



## scottnyc

_1. The "Model" you have._

Panasonic 42PX50U

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

The combination of price and performance. It was between this and Pio 4360. I've had 3 DLP tvs and the dark level detail was always a big issue, an area that the Panny excels.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

Picture quality, especially dark level detail. Watching reference material used on my previous DLP sets showed off this sets capabilities.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

Nothing yet

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

Extra HDMI and VGA

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

If you provide a CableCard slot, provide an electronic tv guide of some sort

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

The dark level detail. For example, in LOTR, Gandolph and Frodo are talking about Golham in a cave. Previous tv sets showed the background as all black were this set clearly showed the cave walls (same dvd player).

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

None

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

I've held off on Plasmas due to the price/screen size ratio. However, I didn't pay much for this set over my 23" LCD 1920x1080 monitor so it is hard to complain.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

By with a credit card that doubles the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## Daman S

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Comparison with similar models over the market and extensive reading at AVS as well as Cnet reviews. In the end it was the picture quality as well as value for money over other similarly priced models from Hitachi and Pioneer


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, hands down. It was my main deciding factor when going in for the Panny.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing as of now


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

VGA Port


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Would prefer an all black model compared to black and silver.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality of SD channels was much better than i expected it to be.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got a good bargain on the Panny even though i bought it from a B&M store. The recent price drops in Panny's has been a big factor for the purchase


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None as of now.


----------



## RGS79

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After a long time looking at plasma displays, I concluded that Panasonic clearly has the best picture quality. I opted for the commercial model because of the price and clean look. I didn't have to pay for a tuner and speakers that I didn't need or want.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality and clean look.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I wish it came with a stand. I have it mounted on the wall over my fireplace, but who knows if I might want a stand later on. I can get one for about $175, but I would think that including it with the TV would not increase the price by that much.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Allow the user to name the inputs rather than choose from a list.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


A pleasant surprise. I bought the DVI card and someone had told me to expect that there would be an annoying delay while the cable box negotiated with the DVI card, every time I changed channels. Not true.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


It was not really an issue with the monitor, but I did have to discover that my cable box required some set-up in order to work well with my new display. Luckily, I found a user manual on the web and, with help from Comcast, I got it right. I had to set the aspect ratio to 16:9 and the output to 1080i.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I would highly recommend VisualApex, which is where I purchased my display.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Just picked up a Pioneer PDP 5040HD 50"


I previously had the Champion 42" ED. Same as the Panasonic.


The pros.


Going from a 42 to a 50" made more of a difference then I was expecting.

Also going from an ED to HD also made a bigger improvement then I was expecting as well. This really made my day










The picture is very smooth and bright. Nice clean image. For me the separate media box works well.


Even though I have listed a few dissapointments below I am still happy with this set.


A few disapoinments.


The Champion/Panasonic had much deeper black level which gave a better depth of field.

The Pioneer cannot touch the blacks of the panny. The Panny also had richer color saturation which was most likely the result of deeper blacks.


Something else I am disappointed in with the Pioneer. The Pioneer does not have any screen saver or orbit. Im scared to death to watch anything 4x3 or hook a PC up to it.

The Panny had a screen saver/orbit built in. It worked great and I watched a lot of 4x3 and never any burn.

This has a little nervous. Anyone with any experience with this set have any advice on this.


Other then that this set offers a bright clean image. Im happy with it. To me the Panny looked nicer. I do not like the look of the silver speakers that are not full height and not flush mounted against the black frame of the Pioneer but you cant have everything. All in all if I were to do it again it would be a 50HD Panny.


Anyone know of a solution for a screen saver.


Thanks!!


----------



## llogan

well, i've got two Pioneer plasmas and one of them gets 100% use as a display for XBOX games. No burn-in. My other 50" Pioneer plasma also does not have any burn-in. It's not something, quite frankly, that I worry about with the Pioneers. I have seen burn-in on a new Samsung though, but that guy left a dark screen with a white logo up for two hours and had never dialed down the contrast and brightness.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Thanks llogan for the reassurance. Good to hear from someone with gaming hours on one with no trouble.


----------



## llogan

My percentage breakdown for gaming 90% Madden 2006, 10% Halo 2









The other plasma is 90% used for the XBOX as well and I've had that Pioneer for 3 years now and no burn-in.


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... The Pioneer does not have any screen saver or orbit. Im scared to death to watch anything 4x3 or hook a PC up to it.
> 
> The Panny had a screen saver/orbit built in. It worked great and I watched a lot of 4x3 and never any burn.
> 
> This has a little nervous. Anyone with any experience with this set have any advice on this...!



Check out this Pioneer White Paper that deals with image retention, among other things. It should relieve your mind.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Thanks again everyone.


Also, I just entered the SM and was able to rid the slight green cast. This also helped to drop black level another notch. This set is looking gooood


----------



## scottnsturbridge

1. The "Model" you have.

panasonic th50px50 picked it up at Bernies appliance in Auburn,MA I was going to wait for Tweeter Ect to have a Customer appreciation sale in Nov. ($400 off retail) I would have had to give them a deposit to hold one "if" they got them.

Went to Bernies last Saturday to see their grand opening and see"The Doug Flutie Band" play outside in cold drizzle. They were great by the way! Ended up telling the store manager that I was going to buy one from Tweeter and looked at all the Tv's in HD. He comes over to me after awhile and says we do have one upstairs, so there it was on the wall, he says i'll sell it to you $500 off retail, it's only been here for a week. I said let me give you a deposit and I'll bring the wife back. She thought it was "grainy" but I still convinced her to buy it.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

what I read about the Panasonic's on this forum from others and the "white papers".


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

That the picture is mind blowing in HD and not to bash DLP, but I don't have to change Bulbs at 900-2000 hrs


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


How hard it is to get one, and the fact that when I went back with the wife to buy it, I told manager I didn't want the extended warranty, but I do want a Onkyo tx603 reciever. He comes back and says I will feel very bad if something happens to your plasma after a year and you don't buy the 4 yr warranty ($500) He says I'll sell you the $3** reciever for $150 if you buy it, I said throw it in for free, he says I can't do that, how about $100. I said ok (thought to myself, I was gonna buy it anyway). So I rationalized it by getting the warranty for $300.


Also wish It didn't have the speakers on the bottom since I don't need them. Couldn't find the model without them.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing I can think of at the moment, I consider it pretty full-featured.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make more of these and you will sell them all.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How when watching world series or MNF it looks like I can walk right onto the field


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet, Not sure if being a demo model for one week will adversly affect set, I found it in vivid mode, picture at 16 and sharpness at 15, all others were at 0.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, for me well worth it because I can afford it so I will have it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I picked it up a day after they took it off the dealers wall and they packed it up in plastic and corrugated card. They did not include the remote and power cord, had to go back again to retrieve them. Otherwise I thought I got a good deal for my troubles ( three trips) I have it mounted on a sanus vplm2 at 5 degree tilt, I just have to run the wires thru the wall on saturday and then and only then will I post the pictures!


Thanks for reading this , Scott


----------



## Dovetails

Finally pulled the trigger on a new Panny 37PX-50U today and ended up getting a SUPER deal! BB had a 12% off (Friends & Family) coupon so that was 300.00 off retail to start with. Their 'rewards program' (cost me 10.00 to join) totaled another 75.00 worth of in store credit. And to top it all off .... when we rang it up at the register, up popped another 200.00 'BB Gift card rebate!!!







Even the sales rep wasn't aware of that one. Needless to say I was a pretty happy camper. I pick the set up Tuesday , can't wait!


----------



## DaveTx

Where are you located?


----------



## Sparco

What did it cost after all that?


----------



## fvoelling

I'm considering that one as well. Where do you get the BB coupon?


Thanks,

Frank


----------



## sucka_mc

OK! Your Plasma! You Tell Me! Got a new one? post it here


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

>Maxent MX-42X3


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

>has best specs in my price range (i.e., cheap; and I could go to the store and see it before buying...)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

>so far, the picture. This is my first plasma. HD is sweet!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

>the Picture in Picture feature only works via the HDMI cable. I'm using component from my set top box.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

>this one is fine apart from the PiP thing I just mentioned


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

>Keep it the way it is, maybe drop the price some.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

>I thought the picture was messed up until I found that the cable guy had plugged the "red" component lead into an audio jack. Once I fixed that the color's been great!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

>well, that installation problem, but not much else. There is a distinct flashing or flicker issue when you first power on the monitor, but after a few minutes it goes away. I've ordered a wall mount so we'll see how that goes when I install it. Other than that, no major issues as of yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

>Compared to other units, the price was good. I try not to think about having spent $1800 for a tv. No, I don't think the price is worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

>I looked around for a while trying to find the best plasma HD tv for me. Units with built in tuners are much more expensive than "HD ready monitors" like this one, for no reasone since 9 times out of 10 you don't use the tv's tuner. So, if your looking at this tv but are concerned with its "no name" status, I am happy with my purchase so far.


Thanks.


Dave


----------



## Will Collier

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Spent the better part of 2005 comparing models and watching prices drop. Best picture came down to Panasonic and Pioneer; I like the Panasonic's superior definition and sharpness (plus they cost a lot less). Picked the commercial unit because I didn't need speakers or a tuner, and was able to get picture-in-picture at my price point (the 500U was too expensive). Besides which, the consumer versions have that ugly silver bezel. Went with a 50" because it seemed like a waste of effort to upgrade from a 35" CRT to a 42" flat panel. Went with plasma because I've never liked projection screens.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Its FRIGGIN' HUGE screen, flawless picture, small footprint, and flexibility.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It still cost too much! ;-)

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Be nice to be able to change aspect in HDMI (optional blade added).

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make the P-in-P source selection more intuitive. Label the inputs so that they can be more easily read once the screen is mounted (almost impossible to read once the screen is up). "Panasonic Auto" aspect mode via the S-video port is inconsistent when watching Laserdiscs (obviously, this is not a major consideration for most people, but it bugs me).

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Heavier and harder to move than I'd anticipated. Packaging was excellent, though, very well protected and easy to unpack. No tools needed, not even a box cutter. SD looks better than I'd expected, particularly through component inputs, but only in "Normal" mode. "Full" and "Just" are too grainy and/or distorted.
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None worth mentioning, other than me being too dumb to figure out I needed to change my DVD player's settings from 4:3 to 16:9. Discs look much better now!

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


If I didn't, I wouldn't have bought it. Took a good five years to get down to my price point, though.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you buy one of these and an optional blade (i.e. HDMI or DVI), install the blade BEFORE hanging the screen on the wall. Once the screen is mounted, getting a cover plate off and blade on is a major PITA.


----------



## netoholic

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny TH-50PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, experiences reported on AVS Forum. Wanted to make the leap to a model that would be relevant for years to come. Price was great, around 3K with free shipping (EPP purchase direct from Panasonic).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ is great, of course. Also like the versatile video connection options.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Boy, unboxing and setting up this thing made me nervous. It's just so large that I felt it would slip from my hands at any moment.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Two HDMI ports would make this more useful in coming years.

Better handholds would make setup much easier, safer, and less nerve-wracking.

Add more options to the "Input labels" menu (like PC, HTPC, CAM, SAT) and alphabetize them. An option to type in custom labels would be ideal.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Keep making great products.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I am amazed at how well this set handles legacy video inputs. Playback from my 1997 VCR over composite looks clearer than I could imagine, and my non-progressive Toshiba SD-2300 DVD player looks amazing over component.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I ordered from Panasonic's EPP store using standard delivery, which meant it should have been delivered into my house. Instead, I had to be called home because the shipping company only sent one person out to my house and he couldn't move it alone.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. Prices will always come down, but right now is a good time to make the leap.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I think I've covered everything. I'm quite happy with this set.


----------



## discodave72

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 42-PWD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Board reviews, value, the simple look and tweakability of the commercial model over the consumer one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HD picture is pretty damn solid, nearly as good as any I have seen on HD models save for one or two.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I don't think this applies to my plasma in particular but rather plasmas in general...I haven't figured out, even after all the research on this board, how to achieve an acceptible SD picture. I should note here that I have been fortunate to have had an amazing SD picture (pq) with my old panasonic 1st generation super flat crt (since 1992).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


cable card


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


stretch option for non HD programming being broadcast with black/grey/other bars on HD channels


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I did an extensive amount of research before buying the panel so I really wasn't surprised by anything in particular with respect to performance. I do like the minimalist look and space saved by having a flat panle mounted on the wall though.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Two pixels in the center of the screen seem to be dead or malfunctioning. It is incredibly hard to notice unless there is a zoomed in still image on a bright background (and even then most people probably wouldn't notice). This issue is currently being resolved, i hope, by visula apex.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think the value is there, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I really wanted the 50" PHD8UK (HD instead of my ED) but I couldn't justify spending over twice as much at the current time with the limited amount of HD programming as well as my limited budget. However, now I spend most of my time watching HD (because it looks so, so much better than SD) so I would really love to have seen how good the 50" HD unit looked.


----------



## Wile-E

Just joined the plasma club - when do I get my matching jacket?


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK. Bought it from Newegg. I have dealt with them for years (almost exclusively buying computer components) and found the price (which has recently gone up) and shipping very reasonable. Shipped the same day it was ordered.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews and comments from other people. I had never seen the commercial model in action but had seen the consumer version several times and had been very impressed. Figured same glass and electronics, so why not? Also, couldn't stand the silver accent on the consumer model.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Ummm, it's mine - get away from it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's not legal in my state to become married to an object. However, it is legal to marry someone you objectify.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

In-home warranty. Hope I won't need it because it will be h*ll to carry in.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None, I actually was so impressed, I bought stock in the parent company (seriously - following Warren Buffet's "buy what you know" theory).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That 50" is over four feet.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet (knock on wood, thany you merciful god...)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Pretty close. A fully loaded (HDMI and DVI carded 8UK, with stand, shipped) is still mid-three large. I think if they can break 3 large for this package, it is more than fair.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you get one, remind yourself to blink every hour or so...


Seriously, search these pages for help with the initial settings. They are not gosphel, but rather a good starting place.


BTW, thank you to all the contributors and adminstrators of this board. You are an immense help to all of us who are behind on the learning curve. Every post is appreciated.


----------



## jkristal

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny TH-42PX500U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


General concensus that Panny makes a good value, inputs on the 500 vs the 50, look of the consumer vs the commercial model, and price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Remote is a bit awkward, cables are hard to reach while wall-mounted. (I have huge hamfists, luckily my wife has dainty hands.)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Service menu


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Include a way to have the remote control all functions of your branded surround-sound systems/dvd players.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much my wife liked it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


It sometimes comes up with a screen that appears to want me to upgrade the firmware. Haven't taken the time to fully investigate.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The prices for the plasma itself is worth it. Once you start adding all the additional componants, mounts, warranties, cables, A/C filters, etc it is slightly less worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## qdogg

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 50A5


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Tried 2 other plasmas, didn't like-- Pioneer looked great, great features and Costco warranty


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


No true split screen(full screen), remote not backlit


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


True split screen


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It is actually lighter in weight than the 2 42" screens I had prior.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, unbelievable picture and should last for a long time.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## nailzer

1. Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK


2. I wanted to replace the 50" projection TV that was struck by lightning in 1987, and a very nice price from TV Authority


3. Everything looks better then my CRT TV, that includes analog and digital satellite channels.


4. I can't zoom HD.


5. See #4.


6. See #4


7. Analog and digital channels look MUCH better then I had read about on AVS Forum, but that could be because of the signal source I use.


8. None.


9. I think that todays prices make the model I bought quite affordable.


10. DON'T wait for the price to drop, or new "advancements" in picture resolution to come about. If you can afford a plasma buy it, and enjoy it now.


----------



## Erik Nilsson

I recently purchased a Pioneer PDP-6100HD 61" plasma display. I examined a large number of displays and fell in love with the Pioneer color and clarity. The 61" Elite was too pricey. I went with the PDP 6100 on the recommendation of a web supplier. I'm very happy with it. The display color and clarity seem identical to that of the Elite display that I auditioned in a store. The price was right at about $6800. Still steep, but a lot less than the best price I could get on the Elite. So far, the only thing I miss is the glossy black frame. The 6100 has a black frame, but it's a dull finish. I'm using it with a Direct TV HD satellite dish/tuner and a Pioneer Elite surround sound receiver. I'm using an older (ten yers?) Sony five-disc DVD player but in the market for a new one. I have four Polk towers in the corners, the two fronts have powered subwoofers, a ten-inch subwoofer, and a Polk center speaker.


----------



## DPatrick

I had spent quite a few hours reading about various tv's. The Sony SXRD seemed to be the one, but then I read more reviews from you guys about the plasmas out there. Went to Costco last week and compared the Pioneer plasma to the Vizio plasma. Thought the pictures quality was very close. Since the Pioneer cost about 50% more, I bought the Vizio. We could not be more pleased. You guys are right, there really is something incredible about the hd image on the plasma. My thanks to everyone for your candid advice. My pixels are fine, but I'm stuck on plasma!


----------



## jhole

Installed over fireplace in den of new house, all wiring completely hidden inwall with all components in wiring / AV closet located about 20 feet away. Used Buffalo IR repeater equip, Polk in-wall speakers, Denon receiver handling component switching and sound. Using Time Warner HD DVR box to handling tuning, aspect ratio switching, etc. Inputs are via component, all sound thru Denon.


I researched and this decision for months prior to new house being completed. Didn't want to spend a lot as I plan to install Sanyo Z4 projector in bonus for home theater and wanted the best overal value and a custom installation look for the den. My viewing distances are 9 feet at closest position to 13-14 feet at main couch. My biggest concern was going ED and I really wanted it to work out so I could invest extra $ in projector. Many posters said that beyond 8 feet or so, the pixelation was not visible and HD would look just about as good w/ the Panny ED.


Well, I am absolutely thrilled w/ the picture quality and for me, past around 9 feet I can't see any practical difference over HD. (I work part time doing audio mixing for television in a commerical digital broadcast studio, so I know a little bit)

If I was in a apartment or viewed at 9 feet or less, I'd definitely go HD, but for me it worked out great.


After hearing all kinds of stories about SD quality, I am also very surprised at SD quality when tuning from non-HD channels. There may be something to ED sets having a edge here, not qualified to say, but the combination of the TWC HD DVR and this plasma via component is displaying SD very well. (I previously had a rear proj HD tv, this set is far outperforming it on SD w/ the same cable DVR) Just this morning I turned it on, and I had to check the channel as I was blown away by the SD quality, and I was tuned to a low # standard def channel. (albeit digital)


Also, like many posters have noted, your visiting friends, unless they walk up very close to the set will think it's a HD set when displaying HD. The colors and contrast on plasma are amazing and smooth compared to my previous Toshiba HiDef RPTV.



Used Omnimount U3 Tilt Mount, was very easy to install, very clean look compared to Peerless, and I really like the large pass thru's in the middle of the mount to pass cables thru.


At I live in Charlotte NC, I ordered thru DVDCiity which is in Atlanta GA. Didn't feel like shipping the TV across the country and a friend had used them. Even being close by, the delivery turnaround was great as I had the set in my house in two days. Well packed, tilt indicator a nice benefit, no issues. Used "curb" delivery and driver helped carry to my garage, about 20 feet, so no need to pay extra for inside delivery.


Finally, my wife is totally thrilled w/ how the commerical set looks. The thin black bezel design and in my case w/ inwall speakers and totally hidden components, has a very neat custom install look. The Panny ED silver consumer model would have been horrible looking compared to the PWD8UK.


Hope this review helps anyone in same position.


----------



## Warpdrv

I just bought the TH-42PHD8UK.... I love it...


Hooked it up with HDMI to the Directivo... HD is simply amazing..

even the regular channels are very nice as well.... but the HD.. OMG !!
























I set it up with these settings... (from another member)

Picture: 9

Brightness: -3

Sharpness: 0

Color Temp: Normal

Color Mngmt: off

Black Extension: 1

W/B High R: -8

W/B High B: -18

W/B Low R: 5

W/B Low B: 10

Gamma: 2.2

AGC: Off


Going from a 13 year old Mits. 35" Tube to the TH-42PHD8UK is simply an exilirating move.

Purchased from PcConnection and the Service was Spotless, ordered on thursday, and I got my TV on monday. They were fantasic !!!!!!

Thank you PcConnection, seamless transaction, I couldn't be more happy!!!!!


Originally ordered from Buy.com, as they showed they had it in stock, but then they emailed my they didn't....










Got a Pedestal Stand off Ebay, for $5.50 and $30. shipping... Can't Beat That.


CONS: I love this product, other then I can't stretch image unless source is 480p, but I knew that before I got the TV, and I can live with it...


----------



## Peinecone

I bought the Hitachi HDM12 42" Plasma last week. The price is really what won me over. For a while, i thought i was going to get the 42PD50U. But i was not content getting EDTV. I did have to sacrifce some things with the Hitachi. Most notably, the absence of tuners and very limited inputs. But with digitial cable with HD signal, i have no need for tuners.


So far i love this TV. Great picture, especially when watching HD picture. Can't wait to play xbox 360 on this baby in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tenfingers Gene

Just pulled the trigger on the Vizio 50" plasma at Coscto. Was all set to get the Panny 50 when this thing caught my eye, and the price difference was enough to get SWMBO a new mop & snow shovel, plus a few dinners out.


----------



## Student of A/V

Purchased the Enhanced Definition Plasma "VIORE" from WALMART on Black Friday for less than a grand. Never seen or heard of the brand before....relied on owner comments made by posters here at AVS. Extremely surprise with the picture quality.... DIRECTV-HTL via DVI, XBOX via component. My father bought one...... connected via standard DIRECTV S-Video and again great picture quality. I recommend this unit without any reservation.....for the price.


Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pacificamodern

HI everybody,


Just wanted to brag about my new TH50PHD8UK! Got it on Wednesday just in time for Thanksgiving. (Thanks to great service from DTVCity-- Absolutely superb experience with them!)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I have been researching this for several months, reading, watching, and learning. I knew that I didn't need speakers or tuner, so that helped. I especially like that it has a VERY simple black bezel and a relatively small logo. Critical for satisfying my designer wife! As it was, she was a bit pissed that I got a 50 rather than the 42, but now that she sees it set up and in operation, she LOVES it! (Gulp, Phew!)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


We weren't feeding our 36"XBR Sony Tube an HD signal (no cable box), so actually seeing HD from the TW SA8300HD box in the house for the first time has been super fun! I really didn't know what we've been missing... Anybody know of someone in San Diego that wants a perfect 36"XBR Sony Tube?


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I have a hard time picking on this purchase, but if there was one thing, it would be that I am supposed to save the GIGANTOR shipping boxes. Arrgh, getting those to fit into the garage and out of the way of the cars took a bit of doing, and it cost me at least 2 hours of TV viewing time!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Hmmm, I think its got what I need...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Do your best to dispel the notion that these devices are so delicate!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The ease with which we could watch it in a rather bright room. Originally, I was quite concerned about the light levels and reflections making it difficult to see however, happily, even with the brightness and contrast dialed down for "break-in" it is quite watchable!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Not really a problem or issue with the Plasma, but we have been struggling about exactly where we will hide the cable box, reciever, DVD etc... We found a beautiful articulated arm to mount it on, but I think we will have to do some additional blocking in the wall to support the beast, lest it pull the house down! For now it is set up on a low castered table, and it looks great!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Considering that I paid $2500 for the SONY XBR 36" Tube in 2001 and I paid only $750 more than that for a 50" PDP (including HDMI and DVI blades) last week, Yes, no doubt about it. It seems like a big jump in screen size and technology for the money.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't sit on the fence forever waiting for the next big thing, get what you can now and start enjoying it!


Regards,

Marty


----------



## pearlriverav

Just bought LG DU-42PY10X


----------



## Krusty the Klown

1. Panasonic 42PX500u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Consumer Reports, comparisons in store. Couldn't suck up a 50 in my viewing room - used cardboard cutouts of both sizes to help with the comparisons before buying.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture and audio quality, connections flexibility, PIP, TV Guide.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Heavy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. You can change the size of PIP by using the Aspect control - nicely produces a large picture beside a small picture (all the on-line literature said you couldn't control the PIP sizing).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Some initial problems with the tuner not recovering from "poor picture quality" OTA messages.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Every discretionary purchase is worth what you pay for it unless someone has a gun pointed at your head.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Audio quality is much better than expect - the 500u speakers are quite good (my wife hates to use the stereo system with TV).


----------



## viewer167

1. The "Model" you have.

I bought the HP model PL-4200N.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was looking to buy the panasonic 42PX500U and the salesman at 6ave electronics said I could get a better price with that model. Apparently HP purchased the TV from panasonic so the TV has almost all the features of the 500U. It has the exact same look, PIP, speakers, options etc. The only thing missing is the TVGuide.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Viewing sports is best but really I am still getting used to it. The colors are great and the TV itself is very well designed.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I am not so certain that its the plasma or the signal but analog programs do not look as sharp on the plasma as they do on my old Magnavox 32". I am a bit frustrated by the fact that its not a slam dunk in terms of viewing compatibility.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I would like the 4:3 display to be movable so I could position it wherever on the screen I wanted to reduce the chances of afterimage problems. Also the color/picture display adjustments are done through a menu and I would prefer a button similar to normal TVs.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Cut the prices more. The more TV's that get sold to the general public the sooner the changeover from analog will occur.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Image was not clear for some channels. Again very frustrating. The next thing that caught me off guard was the reception for DVD's. The picture was fantastic but since my DVD's are all widescreen the letterboxing size surpriced me. I figure the actual picture is only 1/3 the size of the screen. I can use zoom but then I lose some detail.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Gee can I say it again. Images that are not clear on plasma are crystal clear on regular TV. If I designed a product that was not backward compatible my company would fire me.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I had plasma fever and now that it is over I can say that the cost was not worth it, yet. If and when all channels are broadcast in HD then I can say that yes I have a great TV.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love that the TV is light and thin. The connections in the back were enough for my purposes and easy to figure out. I am getting the cablecard installed on my TV so I figure that my reception should improve a bit.


----------



## myuunan

1. Model: Pioneer 435XHD (same as 4350HD without separate media receiver and 1 instead of 2 HDMI inputs). Have had for 2 weeks.


2. Why purchased: Was leaning toward a Panasonic but was swayed by price and features. I felt this was a better unit that was better priced for the features it had compared to the Panasonic (was on sale) Panasonics were backordered at the time, as well.


3. Likes: The HD picture is phenomenal !! Watching HD is the only way to go. I also liked the look of the panel and the quality of the construction, very nice fit and finish. Since I plan on a wall mount, I also like that the connectors are vertical and near the bottom of the panel. Easier to connect and allows the panel to be very close to the wall. The remote has a nice layout and feel.


4. Dislikes: SD channels dont look as good as my old Panasonic CRT (but it's pretty close). Concerns about "burn-in" (which may be overstated) keeps me stretching the display to fill the entire panel. This isnt the optimum picture quality for anything except HD.


5. Features I wish it had: At least one more HDMI input. As more devices are introduced, this may be a bottleneck as HDMI is supposed to have the most bandwidth and produce the best picture (I havent tested it compared to component cables to determine if I can tell the difference, however). I would also have preferred the model with a separate media receiver as it makes connections easier and simplifies cable management (but I wouldn't pay the price difference for that feature). One set of A/V inputs on the front of the panel would be nicer for a camcorder, etc.


6. Advice to the manufacturer: A bit early to have well developed suggestions but I was disappointed at the lack of information on the Pioneer website (nothing for this model) so I'd recommend that they have a more comprehensive website with more detailed information on all models.


7. Biggest surprise after getting it installed: Some lower quality SD channels on my cable. While not really bad, this unit is less forgiving than my old Panasonic CRT in this regard.


8. Issues: None yet (after two weeks of ownership). Pretty satisfied so far.


9. Price was a big factor but the drop over the last year (in conjunction with the sale price on this unit) was enough for me to take the plunge. If the reliability is good, then I'll be satisfied even if I kick myself 6 months from now if the prices are even lower then.


10. Anything additional: Nothing at this time.


----------



## TheCMB

Viewer167 - I'm a newbie too, and I don't to sidetrack this thread, but this doesn't sound right...


"7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Image was not clear for some channels. Again very frustrating. The next thing that caught me off guard was the reception for DVD's. The picture was fantastic but since my DVD's are all widescreen the letterboxing size surpriced me. I figure the actual picture is only 1/3 the size of the screen. I can use zoom but then I lose some detail."


Isn't there a setting on your DVD player that just needs to be changed to 16:9???


----------



## icecom

I got the TH-42PHD8UK two days ago.... I love it...










Hooked it up with component to the SA3250... HD is amazing..

even the regular channels are very nice.


I copied these settings... (from another member)

Picture: 9

Brightness: -3

Sharpness: 0

Color Temp: Normal

Color Mngmt: off

Black Extension: 1

W/B High R: -8

W/B High B: -18

W/B Low R: 5

W/B Low B: 10

Gamma: 2.2

AGC: Off


----------



## earwax4sale

thanks for the above settings, mine are very similiar


----------



## Bodine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Pioneer 5060
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> I have always admired the pioneers, the shortage of panasonics sealed the deal
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Sweet picture and gloss black bezel
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Silver stand(soon to be painted black)
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> Mind control remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Send me a rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> How simple it was to set up
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> None to date
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> That is subjetive, they finally are for me though.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> 50 inches is too small, there looms a larger plasma in my future, I alread have a space planned for this on in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



bodine


----------



## zilver

Getting the TV soon. Finally, the Panny 8UK is back in stock.


How are the PCconnectiona and TV authority handle the return? I heard that PCconnection will replace if there is something wrong within 30 days. I will give them a call tomorrow, but just want to hear opinions from people who bought from them before.


Thank you very much.


----------



## mswlogo

1. The "Model" you have.


PDP-5060HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Media Box, Slim Cabinet, Track Record, Picture, No Floating Blacks.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Cabinet


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Tuner


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Tuner with 2 Ant inputs that can do Cable HD or OTA HD


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Look at Sony HDD250 DVR Tuner


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That 50" fit wonderfully. That the tuner was really dumb.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Just dumb tuner. Tuner is very usable though.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


A bit high for this model.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


See my review

Pioneer 5050 Review Link


----------



## TopKatz

1. The "Model" you have.


Pany 42 phd8uk


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Needed 42inch foot print, did not need tuner, speakers, inputs. Slick form factor, and lots of reviews citing it as a tremendous display.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Sleek, slick and impressive PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


BNC connectors required new cables, or converters. Band SD cable reception through mut composite to s-video converter while waiting on my HD set top box.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p? Native HD? does the laundry? Dishes?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


More info dispelling burn in and brake in procedures.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How sharp the picture is


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


using composite to s-video for digi cable input right now... really bad gohosting and image blur.... not sexy


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Purchased from DTVCity for just over 2k. Not a bad deal in my book for a high end TV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Just do your home work. This is not a purchase that you want to do quickly. Find the right display, and a good reputable dealer.


----------



## cooley

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Hitachi 55HDS52

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


screen size, good looking cabinet, PQ, features, power swivel stand

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


I love everything about this plasma, but the power swivel stand is the coolest. It's very convenient to get rid of pesky reflections from backlighting now.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


My only minor gripe is that the remote seems to have a very narrow field of view. The range of operation is fine, it just needs to be precisely pointed at the TV to work properly.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Another feature that originally attracted me to the Hitachi line was the media box (the 51 series??). Though the discontinuance of this in the newer models wasn't a deal breaker, it would have been all the better.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


I think Hitachi offers a great product, but it was difficult to find a dealer - work on distribution! Also, a separate "media box version" of each model would have made my decision easier









*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The weight: this thing is very heavy; especially with the power swivel attached.

The screen size: 55 inches is monstrous when you get it home!! WOW =)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


This is subjective. For me, it was definitely worth it. Although this was my first plasma purchase, I have been anxiously watching prices drop for a few years. The main thing that was holding me back was my living room space. We recently moved to a larger home with a nice big living room, so that paved the way for my decision. The fact that prices have dropped considerably was a nice byproduct of my hesitation.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


More manufacturers should offer a power-swivel stand, as well as, varied cabinet styling.


----------



## JasonAnd

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny - TH-50PM50U- Costco model. Got the 4th to the last one in the US Costco had according to them. (Same as TH-50PX50U) but with no tuner, funny thing is when it came in the box, it has 50PX50U all OVER IT !!! and has a COAX input??


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Because from this and other forums, this Panny is THE best, 8th gen Glass, and the fact that pretty much ANYWHERE in America or Canada its outta stock gives you an idea. Yea, everybody else has Pio's and LG's and blah, blah, blah....... not Panny's










3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I plugged it in last night (Dec 7th, 8:33pm) and it came to life right away, NO DAMN CONVERGENCE or other BS !!... and no sweet spot !!! Bye bye projection..


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Haven't had time to see anything bad yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Need to play with it more.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Menu system needs to be alittle easier.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That's a big BOX!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Every SINGLE DAMN PENNY !!! for the Panny !!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## jim314

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This forum and other reviews I've read about the Panasonic plasmas


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture has tremendous WOW factor.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has all the features I need right now. Later on, I might wish for more.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Can't think of any.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That size does matter !! I can't believe how much larger 50" is in my house than it was on the showroom floor.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, I've been waiting long enough.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## DEFman

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews I've read about the Panasonic plasmas, both consumer and commercial.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is incredible right out of the box.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More inputs. I'm an input hog. Would like 2 component and 2 HDMI. Yes!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How realistic COX HD channels look. It's like being there.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


It would be great if all HDTVs levelled off at about a grand cheaper than they are right now.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## VINZE

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Elite 1130 50" 6th gen screen


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Currently one of the best on the market at this moment, 6th gen screen, beautiful black frame, and did I say one of the best? It was either going to be the 61 inch Pioneer Elite but Pioneer hasn't yet offered the 61" with the 50" technology.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The absolute clean black look of the frame.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Very pricey, could be a bit bigger. I sit anywhere from 6tp even 12ft away from the screen. Though 50" seems like a perfect fit, I believe an extra 5 inches would make it nothing but perfect.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More outputs on the external reciever. Screen saver would be nice.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Though I heard Pioneer already does the break in on burn in, I'm not quite sure if they did it or not. Other than that? Absolutely nothing else, this PLASMA kills all in terms of performance and aesthetics!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Needs calibration ASAP.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


So far nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


It all depends. Who doesn't like to get the best bang for their buck? Honestly, the Pioneer Elite series is quite very expensive and it's too soon to say whether or not it's worth it. But then again, for Pioneer's Elite series, you're definitely paying more for simply the name and it's always nice to have the best. Either way, you have to pay to play. The price of playing is solely up to the user.


-Vince


----------



## Phaid

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH42PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Online reviews, including lurking these forums, and seeing it in action. I was originally considering a Sony LCD projection set, but the picture quality difference was too much to ignore.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


If I have to pick something, it would be the speakers. My 32" Panasonic CRT which this replaces had much better speakers. But I only use them for watching regular TV, movies go through the surround sound system so it's kind of a moot point.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


In the future I'll probably wish it has more than just one HDMI input, but right now I can connect everything I need to.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make the default picture presets a little more reasonable. Vivid is just silly, Standard is almost OK if you reduce the sharpness and increase the Brightness, and Cinema is way too dark even in a dark room.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How quick and easy it was to set up and get at least reasonably calibrated.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


You spend $25,000 or more on a car which lasts maybe five years and in which the majority of your time is probably spent commuting to work. Spending $3000 on a TV which you can enjoy with your family for the same amount of time is well worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I bought the TV at CC on 12/1 and it was delivered on 12/6. So far I've mostly watched 1.85:1 DVD's on it and a bit of analog tv in Just mode. I did a quick calibration using the THX Optimizer on the _Aliens_ DVD; For movies I have the picture settings at Cinema; Color Temperature Medium ; Picture 5, Brightness 9, Color -4, Tint 0, and Sharpness 0. I have Comcast and am getting a digital / HD box installed this week, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Tenfingers Gene

1. Model: Vizio P50HDM

2. Although I had firmly decided on the Panny 50", the display (and price)at Costco as well as the thread on the AVS Forum made me go for it.

3. Best Feature: Two HDMI inputs, two Component inputs. This lets me use my DVD and Sat Receiver without having to buy an HDMI switch or new HT Receiver.

4. Don't like the permanent speakers. I would like to remove them for a cleaner look, since they won't be used.

5. Features I wish it had: Discreet input switching and discreet power on/off instead of the "toggling"

6. Advice to manufacturer: Make the speakers removable (or optional) and provide discreet remote codes for input selections.

7. Biggest surprise: HDMI was clearly superior in image quality compared to component. I had read several complaints on other sets that component was either the same or superior to HDMI.

8. Problems: none

9. Price: This is the lease expensive 50" Plasma I'd seen, but the quallity is, IMHO, equal to anything I've personally seen.


----------



## bombcar

1. Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK


2. Highly recommended by many people and locations.


3. That's no plasma - it's a space station!


4. I can't get the DVI board to accept 1366x768 native from my powerbook.


5. Better S-Video.


6. Make it not weigh eighteen billion pounds.


7. It is a LOT bigger than I thought it would be.


8. I can't seem to get DVI to accept 1366x768 (1360 and 1368 are possible, though)


9. Sure!


10. This model is only going up in price. Very good deal.


----------



## Vasichko

1. Maxent 42X3


2. I bought it because after some research had Panny internals and had a picture close to units more than twice it's price.


3. I love the picture and the price.


4. I have nothing to complain about.


5. I wish it has a better native resolution and back lit controller. That is all I could find wrong with the set.


6. See 5.


7. There were no surprise I had seen and researched this unit for a while.


8. No problems.


9. The price was worth it, I got it at 10% under retail so it made it even more of a steal.


10. The only suggestion I can make to those thinking of purchasing this unit is buy it now. See it, don't think just buy. These are becoming hard to find and worth the price by far.


----------



## jyagnd

1. The "Model" you have.

-pioneer pdp 5061hd

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Contrast Ratio, Black Level, viewing angles

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-The great picture

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

two input pic in pic (now its just cable or input i have no cable and use sat so i cant pic in pic pc and sat or pc and dvd)

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

more pic in pic options

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

hgow awsome discover hd theater looks!!!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

2 pixles stuck at red cant see unless on top of the screen

havent called yet to fix

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

still alittle much

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

pioneer is the way to go!!


----------



## Cap'n Jazz

1. Model


Panasonic TH-42PX50U.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Generally good reviews (Consumer Reports, Sound & Vision, here). Checked it out in the store and was pretty impressed. Had been looking at 26-37" LCD screens and decided that there might be too much eyestrain since I stare at those all day long at work and they appeared (if possible) too sharp and bright in the store. Plasma, which I had never considered, looked closer to CRT to me, in general, and I was able to convince myself that a 42" screen was the ideal size (9-10 ft. viewing distance) and I could somehow afford it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HDTV looks stunning. I've hardly been a TV watcher for years now and I find myself fascinated by total crap just because it looks so good. Love the size (I used to have a 26/27" Sony Trinitron from the '80s), widescreen, optical digital out, multiple video inputs.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Concerned about a visible division between the upper and lower panels, not sure if this is something that needs to be serviced. It usually only shows up in full screens of solid color, especially blue and lighter shades like tan. Knew that it didn't have different picture settings for different inputs but didn't realize exactly what that would mean. Oh, well.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Er, see above.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


None, currently.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How totally natural 42" suddenly becomes after years of less.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


See number four. Also, "Just" and "Full" mode don't seem noticably different. DVD playback has been really varied, too, which is disappointing. I have a Pioneer 563a and have been slogging through pages and pages on this forum trying to determine if an upconverting player would make a difference. So far, Return of the Jedi looks stunning, Fellowship of the Ring suddenly looks less than great, "Angel" the series a bit soft, too, and whites seem off. I've done a little calibrating with DVE but I'm new to this stuff.


Oh, and one more: the buzzing sound. I've read elsewhere, some people seem to have this and some not, but I get the impression Panasonic won't service it, so I may have to live with it. Not noticable most of the time, usually just at low volumes.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.


For the money I'm a little bit dismayed about a couple of the problems, especially that panel division-- horizontal line through the middle of the screen that is occasionally noticable.


----------



## CrapONez

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

These discussion groups. I was originally planning a 42" model and was going to go with the 7 series until I came across the shifting blacks problem. When the 8th gens came out, it seemed like the 42" still had the problems but the 50" did not. It may all be perception more than reality, but that sealed it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I can't believe how amazing HD is. Like others, I'm watching DiscoveryHD and other stuff I'd never watched before just for the visuals. I have Picture and Brightness tuned down to -20 to -15, color down to -9 and still can't believe the picture clarity.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Haven't had much time to play with it yet. But because it's still in its break-in period, I find myself switching from Component to S-Video inputs just to be able to scale the picture and eliminate the bars.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't believe a TV like this doesn't ship with at least one digital input. Not sure I want to bother buying an HDMI or DVI board and card just to see if they blow away component.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

What's with the BNC connectors? Thanks to Visual Apex for including the adapters - nice touch.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Three.

The immediate one was how freaking heavy it is. I'd be nervous hanging it on a wall!

The second was how amazing HD is. I have my cable box set to start up in the HD channels now and would rather watch crap in HD than anything in SD. Can't wait for everything to switch over.

The third was that it's not that big. Since we sit 5-6' away, I was almost fearing that a 50" would be overpowering, but it really isn't. Neither to the viewing eye nor the room aesthetics. My wife agrees. So I must be wrong.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I don't think I'll ever be able to watch anything with the side bars anything but black. The mid-level grey is just too distracting. Hoping that won't give me burn-in issues down the road. Not really a plasma issue I kow, but had to fit it in somewhere.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No. CRTs are down to what - $10-20 an inch? Plasma more like $60-100. I suspect now that all the panel producers are building new facilities and/or boosting production big-time, there will be significant price drops in the next 2 years (I wouldn't be surprised to see 50%). But I couldn't wait. And paying the big bucks is part of the WOW factor isn't it?


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My biggest ***** is the HD programming that just seems to be slapped on at a higher resolution but still comes in 4:3. The major networks really need to do a better job with their HD content. PBS and Discovery are the bomb.


The kids think Timmy Turner is awesome at 50".


----------



## kmarsh

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PX500U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- The generally favorable reviews here and elsewhere that made this seem like the best "bang for the buck"... especially with the "Employee Purchase Program" discount that I got through my company (not Panasonic). I also looked at this set in several stores and it always looked very good compared to others nearby.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- The size and feature set are a good match for my viewing situation.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- A. - One dead green pixel - easy to see on a white screen from 10 feet away.

- B. - SIGNIFICANT green push that I haven't yet been able to dial out (yes, Color Management is OFF).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- Higher resolution (1080p) ... but I think it'd be too expensive for me at today's prices.

- CableCard 2.0 (two way) would be nice, but I don't think I'd use the two way features much.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- Fix the color balance so it looks good out of the box!

- Don't sell panels with bad pixels!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- SD digital cable looks surprisingly good on some channels


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- as mentioned above - nasty green push and a dead pixel that is much easier to see than I would have thought.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- Not really. If I hadn't gotten the steep discount, I would have probably waited another year for the prices to continue to drop.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- I'm having a bit of buyers remorse on this one... not sure whether the issues with my particular panel will become less noticeable (or at least less annoying) over time.


----------



## Dustin07

1. The "Model" you have.

- Norwood 42" from CompUsa


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- Mostly Price. More inches per dollar over better quality LCD's.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- Size and color brightness on animations/DVD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Lost a pixel already (about 6 months old) still under warranty though.

- dark images, or poor quality video is not great viewing material. some tivo recordings can turn up poorly on the Plasma when rewatched (king of queens in particular for some reason is the worst)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- Just higher resolution. but i would have bought that if i could have afforded it!










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- sell with wall mount brackets! at the time that I bought mine, none were available for it. My custom made ones from the local welding shop are horrible! (my fault though, design flaw)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-no burn in when I fell asleep watching the simpsons dvd and woke up to the menu. no burn in from ESPN, CNN, TNT, or any other logos. no burn in!










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- just the one lost pixel which you can only see up close, and the fact that no wall mount brackets were available at the time I bought it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- hard to say. I bought mine for $1400 on sale, but it's still advertisted in the ads for $2k... I wouldn't have paid $2k, but I'm very happy with my t.v. and price that I DID pay. i think it's still the cheapest anyone could pay for a 42 inch Plasma.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-for some reason I've had no issue with burn in, even though I've abused this plasma and broke every rule. watched letter box movies before it was really broken in, watch lots of hours of logo television (ESPN, TNT, CNN, etc.), play video games on it (mostly xbox, but hookin up the GameCube this weekend). for the price, best Plasma for the money in my opinion. I researched for about 6 months before buying. no buyers remorse here. ALTHOUGH, i'm not attached. when I move I'd be open to leaving it on the wall for the new buyers (for $1k...lol)


----------



## Dennis51

Hi, I just got a pioneer pro 1130 to replace my pioneer elite projection tv and the picture is just amazing. I have one question though. I have an old hughes hd receiver from directv. The kind where when you watch HD you hit a button on the remote and it upgrades to HD and then downgrades to Sd when you hit it again. When i hooked this up to my plasma i thought the same thing would happen but it just goes in HD mode and stays there. I called pioneer and he said that the only thing i can do with the plasma is to split the connections. Have my HD in input 1 and my Sd in input 2. This way i am using two of my inputs on one source. There must be a better way. Does anybody know . Are is he right and this is the only way. Thanks for any help. Dennis


----------



## phoenixplasma

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer PDP-50A5HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*It was an xmas gift. I've been a very good boy this year.*










3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The sleek appearance.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Too high maintenance! (burn-in prevention & break-in steps, etc.)*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Anti burn-in technology (auto pixel shift, etc.) so people don't have to worry about the possibility of burn-in any more.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Not sure, just got it so need to play with it for a while first.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How poor SD definition really is. I need to get more HD sources!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I dunno. Electronics and computers always seem to drop in price (especially after you buy something!







)*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Great site!*


----------



## jorgerod

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-R4252X


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

After a tight race between Costcos older gen Pioneer and the Panasonic and This One I chose this unit because it was Samsungs latest Generation with anti burn features,60,000 Hour MTBF on the screen 13 bit processor for 586 billion Colors and a 10,000:1 Contrast Ratio at the same price of the Pannasonic which didnt have any of those features


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

That it looks so damn good compared to everything else


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Too high maintenance! (burn-in prevention & break-in steps, etc.)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Haven't found any feature it is lacking yet, when I do I will update


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

They could make it a tad lighter. This is one of the heaviers Plasma units.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How poor SD definition really is. I need to get more HD sources!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I never think about price since four months from now my tv will be 500 or 600 dollars cheaper just to mess with my head.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great site!


----------



## ersatz

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-42PX50U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

General good reviews. The most good reviews out of all the models I'd been looking at. Also comparing to others in store.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

So far everything. The PQ is great and I still have it on the "toned down" settings while breaking it in. I can't wait till I can really see some good PQ on this baby.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

No PIP and you have to aim the remote right at the damn thing. Not so much now that I'm using my Universal though.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

PIP

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

None so far.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How good everything non HD looked. I expected DVDs to look OK on a non upconverting player....but they just look great. And my SDTV looks great too.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None with the actual set itself. I just can't seem to find an antenna that will get OTA HD signals yet. I REALLY want this feature and I hope I can find one soon. I'm in an apartment building so it makes it a little more difficult.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I think anything over $1k is a lot of money for a TV, but when I look at mine I don't feel so bad. I still say they are overpriced....but I don't regret my purchase.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Here are some pics from Monsters Inc. and my xbox 360 music player. The image noise is the camera. I took these in dim light so I had to put the ISO really high which adds noise.


----------



## cajieboy

Ersatz, if you're getting the Scientific Atlanta (SA) 8300 HD box from your local cable co., you can utilize the STB's PIP feature.


----------



## trekguy

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PX500U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- Reviews in Consumer Reports and elsewhere and side by side comparison at the dealer
.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-*The picture!*








4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- -Lack of separate memories on the picture settings for each input and for each of the three base settings (vivid, normal and cinema.

--Lack of a second HDMI input
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

--At least one more HDMI input and separate memories by input.

-- CableCard 2.0
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- None.
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- None except for those mentioned already
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- -It will be cheaper in six months and it would have been $15K not long ago. I bought it so I must have felt the price was ok.
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## echopoint

1. The "Model" you have

Pioneer Elite PRO-930HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

I was all set on buying a Panasonic, and then I saw this model next to the Panasonic I was considering at a local Magnolia Hi Fi. I had brought some DVD's with me and was amazed at how much smoother and natural the same movie (The Fifth Element) was on this display in comparison.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The separate media reciever, and the picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Resolution is 1024x768. If I were to do it over again, I would pick the 1130 for this reason.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

An additional HDMI and component video connector. Currently input 2 can only be RCA or S-Video. I wish this input could also be HDMI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep focusing on quality


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Pioneer included 2 different PCMIA media adapter cards for using my camera media with the television. This was very thoughtful, and I wasn't expecting it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- None except for those mentioned already


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No. I think todays prices are still a bit high, but this technology is still difficult to manufacture at good yields, and I got a great deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

It's a great television set, and I am very happy.


----------



## DMRSX

1. The "Model" you have

Panasonic TH-42PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

I tried to fight buying a Panasonic. I tried so hard I even bought a Hitachi! Then I returned it and pre-ordered the Panasonic. For me the main selling point was the lack of problems Panasonics seem to have. They don't suffer from motion jutter, poor contrast, etc.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The shadow detail is really impressive.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Silver! Why can't all electronics be black...now I have another thing that doesn't match...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A second HDMI would be nice. I'd also love to see higher resolutions start to "trickle down" to smaller size screens once the 1080p plasmas start hitting the market.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep it up! You're the market leader for a reason so make sure you continue to create great PDP's at great prices.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The cable hiding attachments were a nice touch.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

720p seems QUITE soft versus other similar screens.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Every 4-5+ years I typically spend around $2500 on a screen so this was within my budget. However I do look forward to seeing 50" PDP's coming down in price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

So far so good...I'll see everyone in the Panny threads!


----------



## 2-reef

1. The "Model" you have

Pioneer PDP-5060HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

Some reviews, I have always liked Pioneer, the separate media box, the small black bezel around the screen, the picture quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD broadcasts. David Letterman.....an other HD broadcasts really show off what this set can do. Very impressive picture quality, better blacks than I expected.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Image retention...Issues with Discovery HD...I can't watch it any more, due to this happening after 20% viewing the logo stayed on the screen for 5 days.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Features are excellent, I wish it had three HDMI instead of two.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Provide a sheet that discusses burn in, image retention, break in...really after spending so much you'd think they would want you to be ready to use this TV without worry.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The stand was on back order, the bottom of the box makes a nice temporary stand.....no really I like adjustment and calibration of each input being separate.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just the Image retention scare. Web response from the US site is spot on, they say 24 hours, and yes they responded in time. The Canadian line is a JOKE. I spoke to someone live at the 800 number, he did not know what HDMI was?? and said he would get back to me, which he never did, this was December 15th. I called the line twice since then, it's always busy...have to leave your number and Pioneer will get back to you. Two messages left since Before Decemebr 21st, they have NEVER called me back. Really Really poor customer service (Canada only... US is great! but the US 800 number won't deal with me once they knew I was from Canada).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I paid about $5,500 CND for this....if it last 10 year then yes it's worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I figured out most of the questions I had by myself or on line. 3 of us bought the Pioneer together, (the other 2 bought the 43") We all really like it. One friend saw the manual and said he would call someone to come and connect the set, he was too nervous.( I laughed) but I think this just shows how versatile (and possibly complex) these set have become!


----------



## TheCMB

1. The "Model" you have. - NEC 42VM5


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- reviews about excellent rendering of SD (no access to HD signal for me)

- commercial model, so sleeker w/o speakers

- nice set of inputs for a commercial set

- black bezel - no silver stuff for me!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- great PQ

- stadium (stretch) mode

- PQ looks HUGE to me, never owned anything before bigger than 32"


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


No biggies for me, but...

- PIP/split screen

- sharper stand, especially with swivel

- blacker bezel (it's more like a charcoal grey)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


- make a stand that swivels, and don't overcharge for it!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- how easy it was to set up

- PQ looks great right out of the box


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- nothing yet (knock on wood)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- YES! Compared to what folks can get a beautiful 50" HD set for, it seems like I actually overpaid for my 42" commercial ED set. But it fits my needs.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- still waiting on some more new equipment, then will add some pics

- good experience dealing with Cleveland Plasma


----------



## Mike52

1. Display: Toshiba 42HP84


2. I got this panel because it had a good picture, and I decided to have a different brand than most everyone else on this forum.


3. The best thing about this tv is its picture and the lack of any picture problems.


4. What I don't like is that it is already "old technology".


5. The only feature I wish this panel had that it doesn't, is a ATSC (is that right?) receiver.

6. More, more, more, for less, less, less $.


7. My biggest "surprise" was that it handled regular TV signals decently...after all the negative comments I had read about other panels.


8. The only problem I have is an occasional buzz from the sets speakers with extremely low frequency bass sounds.


9. Todays' prices have not fallen as much as I had thought they should. Considering the lack of overall HD programming on TV (although it is getting better), and the cost of receiving those signals if you don't live in a major metropolitan area...the cost is still not worth it.


10. As with any technology, this one is still rapidly evolving. So be prepared to be outdated before you even get your new toy out of the box.


----------



## 70runner

1. The "Model" you have. - NEC 50XR5A Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- strong comparison to Pannies

- black bezel, slick appearance

- input options


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- outstanding OTA HD picture quality, solid blacks

- excellent SD picture quality (analog cable)

- zoom and stretch modes


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- haven't found anything yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- TBD


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

- TBD


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- stellar PQ out of the box

- damage to box but plasma survived


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- nada


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- worth is a relative term, for each to decide; in my case, the rendering of SD signals along with the remarkable HD picture makes this plasma set worth every penny to me; I spent a lot of hours auditioning the Fuji 50in plasma, generally judged as best in show...this NEC appears to be in the same class for 3K less


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- as noted earlier, box arrived with damage to bottom which I didn't see until after I signed off and sent the deliveryman on his way; I opened the top to take a look and saw the hole on the bottom, took some pictures for reference; all seems well though as there was no damage to TV and its working fine so far; moral of the story, check the box CLOSELY


----------



## killathespian

_1. The "Model" you have._


Toshiba 42HP95
_

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


Was stuck on the Panasonic PWD8UK for the longest time, but in the end our viewing habits (no cable/satellite), the cost of tuners and other add-ons, and the convenience factor made a consumer model more practical. The feature set of the Toshiba won out over the PD50 (VGA, settings by input, cablecard (if we ever get cable), memory card slot, etc), and the Pioneer 4214 at Costco.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


HDTV and OTA HD reception (even without the HD feed). We brought it home an hour before the Rose Bowl, and after assuring friends it would be ready for game time, we had about a dozen people over. They were impressed. I'm still grinning when watching

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


The stand is ugly, but it's getting mounted eventually. The HP(X) doesn't look that attractive in web photos, but it looks a lot better in person. My wife was initially turned off by the looks but its larger size than the commercial models made it look more "impressive" and substantial to her in the end.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


The HP95 has "preference" settings for each input, but it would be cool to have 2 preferences. Overscan adjustment (not that i've noted a need for this--just that it was an interesting feature of the Panasonic commercials). Discrete on/off. Direct input selection.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._


I got nothing.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


HD picture quality (different having it my house than seeing it in a showroom). the sound strip quality is also nice.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


TV guide feature has loaded but has the wrong time, which in my cursory look, i was unable to adjust (i did a manual entering of time in the main menu, but that didn't do anything). One other minor annoyance is the shift in picture modes on SD sources (will stretch one channel, change it and now the SD source is unstretched), but that might be user error (not entering "done", but just exiting the menu).

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


Well, we overshot our initial budget a bit, with a chunk of that coming from moving from ED to HD. We spent as much on the HP95 as we had on a sectional sofa, and this will get a lot more use and has more "wow" factor, so I'll say yes. Only potential regret is not waiting a little longer to check out the new Vizio or HP66. But i think the extra $$ to buy now is the cost of no longer having to suffer from paralysis by overanalysis.
_

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


Thanks to AVS for all the info!


----------



## snapper

1. Model.


HP PE4200N.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Great price for what is essentially a Panasonic EDTV with a black bezel.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


So far, (still using break-in period settings) the colors and details that I didn't see in my Mitsubishi 31" CRT.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The bezel/housing is much wider and deeper than I would like. The internal speakers aren't used so it is just unnecessary bulk.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A second RF input so I could try OTA ATSC without having to disconnect cable and re-scan channels. Also, one button input switching would be preferable to the menu selection routine.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma.


See 4 and 5 above. Also, the sound system and the table-top stand should be optional because they are redundant in many installations.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That the picture is significantly better than my previous CRT. I see much more detail - and this is just with SD on analog cable.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


There seems to be a couple slight dents in the front bezel sides.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


At the MSRP - no. At around 25 percent off, yes.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I haven't been successful in getting to the service information that displays the hours. Using the procedure found in the Panny plasma FAQ gets me into the service menus alright but the very last step doesn't get me any further. Anyone know about this?


----------



## Gomariners116

Hitachi Plasma 42HDT52A

Accessories, style were a few factors for the purchase

A few of the features include power swivel, USB port, 40 watts audio

A little expensive though-Paid $2599.00 Prices are coming down slowly.

I am having problems with the power swivel, I am getting the TV replaced.

A great picture & TV, and I would buy another one.

First time buyer for this type of TV.

TV sits on a entertainment shelf and not wall mounted.

I purchased a 5 year extended warrenty through Hitachi.


----------



## ejunior2

1. Panasonic PD4250U

2. Wanted a EDTV for use with direct cable input and SD cable signal. And not to spent >$2000 to do it.

3. So far the colors just pop and the SD upconverting is stellar.

4. Kind of Plane Jane looks and only 1 coax input

5. Dual HDMI

6. Name contrast, "Contrast" already.

7. My biggest surprise was that this set looked so much better than the Samsung EDTV is replaced. I was hoping for at least a slight improvement when I switch but the Panny set handled the SD signal (and HD) so much better.

8. None found so far.

9. Not really. It's just a TV after all.

10. This set has pretty much guaranteed I'll be getting a Panasonic when I get the 50"-55" model for the living room later on. Bring on those 600U's.


----------



## SARHENTO

1. Hitachi 42HDT52A


2. My research convinced me that this is the better model than the S52, and better value than Panny and Pio


3. The colours, details, features and looks.


4. The image retention


5. One-button input switching


6. Improve coverage of remote control (bypass the "wake up" stage)


7. That the PQ far exceeded my expectation and my Sony XBR crt


8. None so far.


9. I got a good price so yes.


10. I really like the fact that you are able to configure the settings separately for each input.


----------



## ncx

1. Model.

Pioneer Elite PRO-1130


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Side by side with everything else, it stole the show. Even my wife picked this one out based on HD, SD, and DVD PQ.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The scaler, the color depth and detail, and the separate media receiver.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far, nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None really. Thinking 10 years down the road it might be nice to have upgradeable firmware or upgradeable input modules in the media receiver.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma.

Don't skimp on quality to make them cheaper to compete with Panasonic or others.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

We don't watch much SD content, but we were shocked when we did the first few times. SD PQ is excellent (using component), the best I have seen anywhere. I am using the Pio's scaler and not the one in my HD DVR.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No issues so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At the price I got it for, yep its well worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is my 4th HD TV but first plasma. I should not be surprised by this model, but it will definitely change how much we watch TV and movies. It is that good.


----------



## Dulo

1. Hitachi 42HDT51


2. Display capabilities, connectivity and design.


3. Picture, features, design, separate A/V control center, remote-controlled motorized stand.


4. I haven't found anything yet.


5. It has everything I need. That's why I bought it after a month of a detailed search.


6. Retain the quality and keep improving!


7. Picture of SD channels looked good out of the box and the picture of HD channels - amazing!


8. I've had it for a year and no problems what so ever. It's my first plasma TV.


9. That's for everyone to decide what's best for him. I paid $5999.99 CAD, its market price was about $1000 more and the MSP was $8500 CAD. Plus I got a free Panasonic DVD-F87. It will last more than 10 years. Yes, I am satisfied and have no regrets at all.


10. I bought a 5 year extended warranty. There was a warning in the manual about the burn-in issue with the plasma displays. On the TV's plastic cover was attached with a scotch tape a glossy paper sheet with some color pictures and common sense tips how to protect your TV from image retention. I am aware of plasma television burn-in and how to avoid it but a lot of people are not. I find this very professional and thoughtful! Bravo Hitachi!


----------



## BOB T.

1. The "Model" you have.

Panisonic TH-50px500u

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

50px50u was out of stock and they gave me a very good deal on this model


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture is awesome

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

speakers kinda suck

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

2 hdmi inputs

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

better speakers and 2 hdmi inputs

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

it's huge, it took a little time to get use to the size difference between this and the old 27"crt

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

still a litte steep

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## dzn465

I am not sure if posting this reply is bad form ....but where is this model 25% off?


1. Model.


HP PE4200N.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Great price for what is essentially a Panasonic EDTV with a black bezel.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


So far, (still using break-in period settings) the colors and details that I didn't see in my Mitsubishi 31" CRT.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The bezel/housing is much wider and deeper than I would like. The internal speakers aren't used so it is just unnecessary bulk.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A second RF input so I could try OTA ATSC without having to disconnect cable and re-scan channels. Also, one button input switching would be preferable to the menu selection routine.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma.


See 4 and 5 above. Also, the sound system and the table-top stand should be optional because they are redundant in many installations.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That the picture is significantly better than my previous CRT. I see much more detail - and this is just with SD on analog cable.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


There seems to be a couple slight dents in the front bezel sides.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


At the MSRP - no. At around 25 percent off, yes.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I haven't been successful in getting to the service information that displays the hours. Using the procedure found in the Panny plasma FAQ gets me into the service menus alright but the very last step doesn't get me any further. Anyone know about this?[/quote]


----------



## kaione

Akai Pdp4206ea/Pdp4206em


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bought the same Plasma at CompUSA new years day sale.


It is my first Plasma. I pulled the trigger on it because it was in my budget. I really wanted and HDTV with all the bells and whistles but Id have to spend a few $$$ more which is out of my budget.


Im pretty much happy with it even though its an EDTV. PQ on HD channels is great when connected to my Comcast/Motorola HD STB. Regular cable looks like crap though. I found watching regular cable through the direct tuner looks much better.


Problems.


I am having the same problem as groo08. I dont know what the features CTI, DNR, White Peak Limiter, Flesh Tone, Adaptive Luma Control do. Does anybody no how to adjust these settings? The User manual does not say what they are for , only how to adjust?


Also I have tried connecting my COMCAST/Motoroal HD STB DVI to DVI on Plasma to get the best PQ but it looked worse than it did when hooked up through the component inputs. Is this because its an EDTV?? I have it switched back to component.


Another problem is Pixelization when watching basketball ion an HD channel. It seems when there is a fast moving scene I get the screen door effect. Any way to fix this? again is this because its an EDTV? If i was to buy an HDTV will I still have the same problem?


Overall im happy since it is a Plasma and wall mountable which I needed since I have a small living room. I know its not future proof but it'll work for the now.



Any info on my problems will be appreciated?


----------



## riDuh7

1. The "Model" you have.


A: Westinghouse LVM-37w1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


A: Use with the computer via DVI and support of 1080P


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


A: Size as a computer monitor!!










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


A: Sometimes color does not represent correctly..., but fine 95% of the times.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A: HDMI connection with 1080P support from DVI-2 and Component.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


A: Things that are answered in question 5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


A: Refreshing rates! I thought it would be choppy to play games on this monitor, but it's flawless!!!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


A: So far, NONE.










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


A: I got it so cheap that I feel like I want to pay more money for this baby. LOL


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


A: If you are a big time computer user, BUY THIS!! You will never regret what you are about to find out.


----------



## dcpmark

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-5061HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Great SD PQ, great price, and 3-years no interest.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Just about everything.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Having to baby it during break-in period. Daytime reflection of light. Cinema stretch mode for 4:3 is very good, but the bottom is still cut off a little bit, making tickers hard to read.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Screensaver/screen wipe/inverse pixelator......no problems now, but just in case.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Get rid of the TV Guide crap. Even thinner bezel.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How great the SD picture is, and how reflective the screen is during the day. Never saw that or read about that before buying a plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


At the price I paid for it, yes......


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


As I said, Cinema stretch mode is nice.....are there any better on other units? Also, the picture seems to be getting better and better......is it true, or is it me just getting acclimated to the panel?


----------



## emachine

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50phd8uk


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PC input, low-profile bezel, no stand (planned to wall mount), no speakers (planned to use 7.1 system), very good PQ to my eyes. A good buy for me, personally, for what I wanted to do, and at a price I could afford.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It has so far been everything I expected it to be. I'm quite pleased with the experience it imposes upon the living room, overall.


4. - 6.


n/a


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good HD looks. Discovery HD is insane...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, the unit is free from defects and has been working perfectly.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. It's not just the new tv, either. It's the new tv, the new receiver, the new speakers, the cabling, the new furniture, the weekends spent in the attic dilling holes and running all the cables, mounting speakers on the wall and running back and forth to home depot. It's _all_ been worth it. And I'm not even a movie buff. It's that cool.


----------



## spikedog007

1. The "Model" you have.


Sony kde-50xs955


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Very good SD, better looking HD than the panny (at least in the store) just seemed to pop more than the panny, great exterior design (by far the best looking tv (my opinion only).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Gorgeuos tv, great picture, and it's a plasma (bragging rights).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Still worried about image retention and break in. I've got all the settings down way low since it's new and it doesn't look as good as it did in the store right now. The swivel feature on the stand is also very cool. Didn't even know it did that until I brought it home.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Lack of image retention, it's not a big deal as images go away within a few minutes but when you pay this much for a tv you would expect perfection.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


uh... I let you know.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Better than expected SD, and how bad the image retention is at least at first.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Again just the image retention. Don't get me wrong it goes away fairly quickly.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I did get a great deal compared to MSRP but I would have to say NO. I mean come on it's just a tv.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


By far I think the plasmas give the best picture quality (I did alot of searching over about a weeks time, compared to LCD, Directview, RPLCD and DLP). I owned a rear projection LCD micro display (hitachi 50v500) and have to say in it's best day it didn't even come close to this plasma PQ.


----------



## asic

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic 50PX500U*










2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I was looking at 5060; but the supply was short, and personally I don't like the TV stand design (IMO, 5050 has the best design). The 500U has a similar design, plus there are tons of excellent reviews out there. Just have the TV right before Christmas!!! WOW!


After 3 yrs of Sony KV-34XBR800... I am ready to move on to PDP. By the way, KV-34XBR800 is still the BEST TUBE TV out there, IMO.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Super nice performance. The shell design is very nice. Easy to use on screen meun.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Extra HDMI input will be nice.... maybe a separated box for all the input like 5060?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Better design / quality remote control. Better PnP. I get used to Sony's PnP...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Fix the Picture-in-Picture function!!!! Make it more user friendly... look at what Sony does!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Size... I know I going to get a 50"; but once it is in my setting room....man.... it is BIGGGG..


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far... crossing my fingers....


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


In the world of electric.... forget it. Just get what you like and try to have as much fun as you can. My old KV-34XBR800 was $2500 three yrs ago... and now worth about 30% only. But I am still very happy about my TV


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


All I am waiting for is HD-TIVO.... and Bur-ray DVD.... man... can't wait.


----------



## quickpick

1. The "Model" you have.


TH-42PWD8


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews of ED versus HD.

Seeing both ED & HD side by side.

FCC delay with HD adoption.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Everything so far.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing not to like.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I don't.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None - I wouldn't presume to.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just how good everything was. We switched from a Sony 27# to the Panasonic, added in surround sound, new DVD player. It's hard to isolate the monitor/TV with such sweeping changes.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Still a little overpriced. Competition from larger LCDs will help that in the future.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## TC Rider

1. The "Model" you have.

Maxent MX50-X3 50"


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The Maxent thread probably did it for me


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture, low price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No snob appeal, I have to explain who Maxent is when friends visit.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

One more HDMI port.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Crank some out with a black frame..



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. That everything worked great the first time (and shock for how big it looks in my living room)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I had held off for years on getting a big screen, at what I payed for this, if it's obsolete in 5 years I'll happily buy something better.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## lilMAC

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 42HP95


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Toshiba's glass is the same as the Panny, w/PC connection on lower priced model than the Panny.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture, low price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's not a 70"!!!!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

One more HDMI port. (I agree)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Crank some out with a black frame. (agree again)



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

I'll let you guys know when I get it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I bought it yesterday (wed 1/25/06) @ sears), but I wont get it till next wed (2/1/06)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I had held off for years on getting a big screen, at what I payed for this, if it's obsolete in 5 years I'll happily buy something better. (Ditto)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## twindux

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TH-50PM50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Panny picture just looked better than the other models in the price range. Looked at the Vizio, Philips, etc...had a chance to work with both and adjust the settings...for the relatively small price difference, the bettter PQ was worth it to me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture, great picture, great picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD in zoom mode is not a good thing. World's cheesiest remote.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

One more HDMI port.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Speakers on the sides rather than the bottom. Would love to be able to zoom HD/DVD material to eliminate letterbox bars...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

pleasant surprises: glare does not seem to be a facor...good viewing even during the day in a farily bright room...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Needed longer cables! No problem with the TV yet, though.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It's definitely an indulgence. Worth it? probably not completely, but did it anyway.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## emachine

_1. The "Model" you have._

*Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK*

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


In order of relavence:


Price:Size (both within the realm of reason)

PQ (excellent)

Inputs (defaults were all I needed)

Bezel (sleek, black, wall mount = sexy)

Speakers (didn't need/want any)

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


Everything in 2, and brownie points for:


Big handles on the back for lifting/mounting


Vertically aligned inputs (facilitates low profile wall mounting)


BNC connectors (prefer BNC over RCA after learning more about both)


Built-in twist-tie thingies to tie down your input cords (they thought of everything)


Adjustable shades of grey for the 4:3 "Normal" mode side-bars (we like dark grey)

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


One very small issue with one aspect of the tv (and it's avoidable) but I don't like Justify mode. It appears to "bend" 4:3 images so that they are slightly concave (or is it convex? They go "in"). You can see it when scenes pan quickly left or right, you can detect more motion on the left & right sides than in the center. This produces a slight but noticeable inverted fish-eye effect. It's not noticeable when a scene is still, but I find it "obviously noticeable" when the scene is panning or moving laterally. I find it distracting, particularly for video games with frequent lateral panning motion (an FPS where you are constantly looking around is a good example). My wife agrees, she also finds it too distracting to use.


But like I said it's avoidable. We just use "Nomal" mode and watch all 4:3 content w/ side bars, and we're happy with that.


Update: Pixel response time


The pixel response time of Green is very slow. Red is not quite as slow, and Blue is not an issue (it's virtually instant). What this means is, some people (including myself) may be prone to seeing "yellow smearing" when brighter portions of the screen quickly transition to darker ones. While the Red and Green pixels fade in the absence of Blue, this can produce discrete but noticeable yellow hues. This may be an innate plasma issue due to the nature of the gasses used to produce color, as it's been reported on more than just the Panny model. It will be noticeable in modern games where 3D scenes are in constant motion, the slow pixel response will cause discolored blurring (the effect is similar to older LCD computer monitors). Read this thread to see people discussing it.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


None.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._


See 4.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?_


I didn't really buy this thing to watch HD programming, so when I saw my first ESPN/DiscoveryHD stuff I was pretty amazed. When some of these shots have good lighting & focus, they begin to transcend from "looks good" to "looks _real_". Typical newbie HD reaction probably, but the most memorable wow-factor for the first few hours none the less.


And it was a little surprising to learn that 97lbs really does weigh 97lbs! For some reason when you're looking down at the tv, nestled in styrofoam holsters in the open box, you can't help but mentally dismiss that 97lbs for something more like... I dunno, 75ish. It's so thin, it just doesn't seem like it'll really weigh "a hundred pounds". Then you lift it up out of the box and yea, 97 is a good start - feels more like 115. Bring a friend!

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


None.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


If they weren't, this thread wouldn't be stickied to the top of the forum.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


Where to buy is usually the next question after what to buy, so I'll add that I got mine from monitor outlet, got good/curteous response from CS via email & phone, received undamaged from FL to CA and had a smooth purchase overall.


----------



## Danny5

1. The "Model" you have. *Vizio P50 HDM 50" (aka Costco special)*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Several things really - the thread in this forum, the fact it fit in my bedroom - the picture quality - price point - and Costco's return policy!*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Value, Price, and Picture Quality*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Cheesiest remote EV4R!!!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Digital Audio IN to compliment the Analog HD IN*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Make your remote light up!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *The base weighed next to nothing*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *Since its in my bedroom, I can't really eat a meal while watching it*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Heck yah - wouldn't have bought one otherwise!*










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *You know it - check it here for a picture*


-Danny


----------



## gcrocker1

1. The "Model" you have.

JVC PD-50X795


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I have owned serveral JVC products and have had good results.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looks, great picture and sound. Stunning picture on most SD channels and great HD. So many extra features to try and list. I like having the additional Media box which allows multiple connections, Plasma has a good internal digital & analog turner. I like the panoramic,cinema and full features which work great. You can switch from 480i.480p,720p, to 1080i and can adjust with the features you want to create the best picture. If the picture is off you can move the entire picture up/down/left/right to center it. I have had no image burn-in retention yet. This set does have picture shift capabilities as well as a feature to periodically erase burn-in which takes about 55 minutes to complete. (Supposedly burns all pixels to the same level of brightness) haven't needed to do this though.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I don't like to having to actually go thru each input instead of scrolling to select one I want, there are at least 6 inputs including PC input.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None really, it has so many but still would like what was mentioned above in #4


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

#4


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The 50" screen size and the looks of this set.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet, I do have 1 yr manufacturer 5 years of in-home service warranty, though.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No they are not, however if you want the toys you have to pay for them. Fortunately, I could afford this set. It lists for $8000 but I got it for [MSRP only please] delivered including 5 years in home service plus 1 year manuf. warranty tolalling 6 years.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would like to hear from others on this forum who may have this plasma or know anything pertaining to this model good or bad.


----------



## gkamer

Well after much research that started back in Nov, and numerous trips to different stores to check out plasma screen TV's, I finally pulled the trigger today.


I ordered the TH-42PD50U from Panasonic. 42" plasma ED (Enhanced Definition) TV......


I have compared it to al ot of other brands, and for the price I don't think I could go too much wrong with it. I know it's not high Def, but I also saved about a thousand bucks so that works out. Looking at it compared to other high Def and I'm hard pressed to tell the difference.


It is supposed to be in on the 13th of Feb. I decided to say the delivery charge and go to the store myself. My extended cab pick up can handle it.


Funny story, sort of..... This past Sunday, I stopped at Circut City in Spokane and looked at the Panny they had. God, I still oved that picture quality so I asked the salesman if he had any in the bak. Of course he didn't.


But than he pointed out the price shown was a sale price that expired. The actual price was $100.00 more than displayed. But in an act of major generosity, he offered to let me buy the display model at that lower price.


I asked him how long it was on the floor and he said about a month. I told him there was no way I was going to take a floor model thats been used for a month for a mere $100 off the normal retail price. He said it was a low as he could go, so I thanked him for his offer alnd left.


As it turned out, I got this one for $200.00 less than Circut City was asking, and this is brand new, never used, out of the box..... Of course I decided to opt for the 3 year service plan, just in case. For this kind of money, it's at least a little peace of mind if nothing else.


Of course, now I'm having those "second thought" things you always get after you comitt to a large purchase, but damn it, I'm just plain excited. What finally pushed me over the edge so to speak was this.....


We just got back from a few days vacation in Las Vegas. Our hotel room had a 42" plasma TV in it. Now, when you go to the store and look at these TV's, it's nice... But I think the real WOW factor comes when you actually have time to lay on the bed and watch your tv shows like you were at home... CSI, the news, that kind of stuff.... Thats whan it really hit you..... Then you come home and look at your 25 incher, that used to look pretty big, and well.... Your officially spoiled!


So anyway. I just wanted to post some bragging rights,







and when it finally comes and we have it all hooked up, I'll report back..... Geez, I remember, back in the day, when you wanted to buy a new tv, the only issue you had to consider was "what size screen"... I sometimes miss the good old days...


----------



## BARK

congrats on your purchase, looking forward to your follow-up. I to am thinking about a ED panel, could you tell me how standard digital looks? I'm thinking it should look great!!! none of the "hd looks great but sd sucks syndrome".


goodluck and enjoy


----------



## mbroadus

Went to Best Buy last weekend and was able to get the Panasonic TH-37PX50U on sale for $300 under MSRP and 36 month no interest financing. This is my first plasma purchase and my first tv purchase since I bought a Sony Wega 7 years ago. I'm very excited about joining the world of the audiophiles. Now, I have my eye on the Sony S70 DVD player. I did most of my research on this board and I look forward to posting questions in the near future. After looking at some of the pictures in the gallery, I'm excited about putting together a killer HTS.


----------



## silentbob1974

_1. The "Model" you have._


NEC 50XR5

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


The NEC thread on these boards. I bought sight unseen and have absolutely no regrets.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


Spectacular PQ, aesthetically pleasing.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


Ugly and poorly-designed remote with minimal usefulness.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


A tuner wouldn't hurt, but I really didn't need one.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma._


Aside from the remote control, keep up the good work.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?_


Usual n00b reaction to how mind-blowing HD can look when the incoming signal is better than the one you see at B&M stores. And how gigantic a 50-inch screen really is. I can't even imagine what it's like to have one that's over 60 inches.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


None, and I don't expect to have any.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


Plasmas may cost less in the future, but life is short. The NEC provides quality near the Fujitsus and Pioneer Elites and at a gentler price.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


All the praise for Cleveland Plasma is justified. Chris is great at his job.


----------



## Max Lomax

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 505cmx


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I sold my other plasma before christmas to buy the new NEC 50, and then they took forever to get in the country. I was having a New Years party and I needed something to put back on my wall to cover up my beautiful metal plasma bracket with wire sticking out of the wall.

I knew that this new gen. of plasmas was going to be great, no matter what I got, and I could get the Pioneer fast. Plus Key digital makes a sick scaler card for it. The idea of interchangeble video/data cards appeals to me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


How much it completely exceeded my expectations, they are finally getting it right with these new ones.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I cant have sex with it. It's that pretty sometimes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A lifelike vagina on the side of it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


See #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?


That I didn't blow 3 grand on a POS plasma. Or mabey it was relief. I had never laid eyes on one until it landed on my doorstep.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None. But I'm still in the honeymoon stage.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yeah, if you're a dealer and you can buy wholesale. Or if you have an easy way to sell it if you don't like it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't drive yourselves crazy when shopping for these things. As long as you don't go bargain bin shopping for plasmas and stick with one of the 4 main players you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## jdef

Please see quote below:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> *
> 
> Philips 50PF9630a/37 50" FlatTV with Ambilight*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> *
> 
> - Outstanding features including two HDMI ports, memory chip ports, Ambilight
> 
> 
> - Many happy owners reporting in this forum
> 
> 
> - Great value for the money
> 
> 
> - User upgradeable firmware a very nice plus given the emerging technology of HDMI/HDCP
> 
> *
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> *I love the picture quality, build quality, and...Ambilight. Also lots of inputs of various types*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> *Am pretty thrilled with it actually. It is probably too big for the room, seating is about 8' from the panel. This means you can see some artifacts given less than perfect signal. Looks amazing when you step back a few paces*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> *This set is very feature rich, don't know of any features I'm missing*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> *Documentation is shaky, more complete version is available on product CD. I like a good printed manual. Also, the picture needed quite a bit of tweaking out of the box, which was worthwhile given the outstanding results. Mfr should set the TV to look great right from the factory*.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> *The PQ far exceeded my expectations. The fit and finish are just beautiful. The Ambilight is unique and quite compelling.*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> *No malfunctions or anomalies of any kind*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> *It's nice to see the prices falling. I have no regrets and feel I've gotten a tremendous value for my money*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## darcraver

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The great reviews on the Internet. The small form factor. It is simply a monitor with a rectangular rim. That's all I needed.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture quality is superb. The guy who calibrated the set said it was one of the best he had seen. Watching movies is now a real pleasure.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


i) The fact that Panasonic and other plasma manufacturers are blatantly lying by saying that plasma's have no worse problems than CRT's with burn-in issues


ii) The warning's about being "careful" during the first 100 hours of viewing should be displayed in big, bold letters on the first page of the manual - ie turn down contrast and brightness, view at full screen, don't display static images


iii) The out of the box settings are the settings most likely to cause burn-in! Come on manufacturers, make the out of the box settings a little less harmful...


iv) I had burn-in by accidentally leaving input 2 on the default settings and displaying a bright static image from a media player. Even though I would only display these images for a max of 10 mins at a time, I still got burn-in. From browsing these forums I learnt to use the screen savers and leave a DVD running at full screen for hours at a time. This has reduced the burn-in but it is still there.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wobbling and Peak Limit to be turned on by default (to reduce likelihood of burn-in) and out of the box settings to be less harmful.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


See #4 and #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?


How good it looked in my living room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


See #4


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


No way. I spent $4000 on something that I have to be very careful with when displaying static images. This means I have to be very careful when playing games, using my media centre, using it as a PC monitor and when watching channels with a bright logo.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you want a 50" TV, are prepared to pay the money and are willing to live with the limitations then a plasma is the way to go. I wanted a 50" TV today and I tried rear projection (I got the rainbow effect) and LCD (fast moving objects were a problem and I didn't feel the picture quality was as "warm" as plasma), so plasma was my choice. I just wish I didn't accidentally hit "normalise" when playing with the menu choices when I was on input 1....


----------



## tvcraze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snapper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Model.
> 
> 
> HP PE4200N.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> Great price for what is essentially a Panasonic EDTV with a black bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> So far, (still using break-in period settings) the colors and details that I didn't see in my Mitsubishi 31" CRT.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> The bezel/housing is much wider and deeper than I would like. The internal speakers aren't used so it is just unnecessary bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> A second RF input so I could try OTA ATSC without having to disconnect cable and re-scan channels. Also, one button input switching would be preferable to the menu selection routine.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> See 4 and 5 above. Also, the sound system and the table-top stand should be optional because they are redundant in many installations.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> That the picture is significantly better than my previous CRT. I see much more detail - and this is just with SD on analog cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a couple slight dents in the front bezel sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> At the MSRP - no. At around 25 percent off, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> I haven't been successful in getting to the service information that displays the hours. Using the procedure found in the Panny plasma FAQ gets me into the service menus alright but the very last step doesn't get me any further. Anyone know about this?



Hi Snappy,


I'm going to get my pe4200n tomorrow.... any more things you could let me know for settings and connections, etc that you may think is helpful to me?


Thanks!


----------



## kyungkim

1. The "Model" you have. panny 42hd8uk


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Cheep, everyone seemed to recommend this one here.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Form factor, been an rptv man.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Floating black level problem..only see it when the lights are completely off, but annoying.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. DVI.Hdmi on board would have been nice


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Please fix Number 4.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Didnt know the pc input could double up as a component in.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. I though mounting to metal studs would be a problem, but didnt have any issues at all, just get the biggest sheet metal screws you can.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. For the 42 and 50 in sizes yes. Used to be you paid anywhere between 2-3x the price of comprable rptvs, but now you pay a very small premium, like 10%. Def worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## MrBookworm

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5061


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Was certain I was going to get the Panny 50". Compared the 2 side by side at Best Buy and preferred the less glare of the Pioneer (my room has a lot of windows). I also much preferred the glossy black finish. It also came with the mount, which helped with the price difference over the Panny.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I previously had a 32" Sony POCT (plain old crappy tv) that was the max size for my built in entertainment center. I am absolutely stunned with the HD picture, especially sports. Even HD commercials are worth watching, at least until the newness wears off.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Haven't found anything yet that I don't like. Again, I came from a 32" POCT.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Beats me.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Lower the price!










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


At how tremendous the picture quality is. It looks far better than in the store. Even older movies shown on the HD channels look great.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I spent my annual bonus on it, so it is not rent/food money. The only thing I spend more time using is my bed, so that's how I justify the price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## M Rob

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-4214


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The $400 price drop at Costco brought the price down to lower end HD Plasma's. Beautiful black finish.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Bright vivid colors. Has none of the black level problems that I hear everyone on this site talking about.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I find myself watching HD channels only because they are HD.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Cable card slot.... maybe. Not a big deal for me, but could be for others.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None yet, we will see after a few months.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No real surprises. The picture looks phenomenal, but that was expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Sure. Who wouldn't like to pay less though?


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## jstorerj

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 4360HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I was sold on the Panasonic pro model, but supply problems got in the way. I started looking at alternatives and started looking closely at this model. The more I looked, the more I liked.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Beautiful picture (even with the setting toned down for the burn-in period) and ease of connections (the separate media box makes it a piece of cake).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The stand mount that comes with this unit is cheap. I'm only using it temporarily so it's not really an issue, but they should include the swivel mount (Elite model) with all their plasmas.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


So far so good.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Uhhhh... continue to slash prices so I can buy one for the bedroom.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was seriously considering a 50", but this thing is big. A 50" would have been too big for my space.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet... 


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


IMO they're still a bit on the high end. $50/inch for Pio/Panny quality should be what the industry strives for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


My four year old daughter almost jumped out of her seat last night during a snake attack scene on INHD... I think she thought it was coming out of the TV.


----------



## ALBIG

HITACHI 42HDM12


I was sold on the Panny 42PX50U, but they were not avaiable, and the Hitachi was a better value.


Excellent PQ particularly on HD, and acceptable SD.


I only wish it had more inputs


See number 4


Include better set-up instructions, it took me 15 minutes to figure out that I had to go to the HDMI screen to get the picture from the cable box.


How much better the picture looked at home as opposed to the store. I have a feeling that the settings were intentionally turned down as compared to the more expensive models.


None so far,I have just completed my 100 hour break-in and I'm ready to do my Avia calibration.


I still feel they are too high and they will decline as DLP and Micros fall below 2K plaza will do the same.


I must have spent four months doing research and reading this forum. It was a good exercise for me , and I learned that will always be a new model, so just pull the plug and enjoy it!


----------



## theandies

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-42PX50U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

*A lot of research and Consumer Reports "Best Buy" rating*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Picture Quality*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Worrying about uneven phosphor aging. (Not that concerned by everything I've read so far).*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*It has all the feature I wanted so no complaints here.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Make the supplied stand more attractive. Work with the satellite providers to develop a card like the cable card some models have now.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How well it looked (PQ) in our well lit family room.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far except for some HDMI issues that I have addressed in other threads.*


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

*After watching this thing on HD channels......YES.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I just like saying Plasma!!!!







*


----------



## doopstr2

1. The "Model" you have.


NEC 42XR4A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?


Wife vetoed a 50". Brand loyalty to NEC.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture Quality, viewing angles, the panel itself is pleasing to look at even when off. The connectivity the panel offers is great.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Buzzes a little bit. I put some fabric behind it to absorb the sound. Its mostly eliminated. I think the sound was amplified by being wall mounted on drywall with a 5 degree downward tilt.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


HDMI 1080P.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Get your panels into more high end stores.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


SD picture quality was better than expected, very watchable. Stadium stretch mode is very good.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Little bit of buzzing.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.


Of course I want it cheaper, but don't sacrifice the quality. Make it cheaper/better, not just cheaper.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I have bought NEC in the past (computer monitors) and always loved their displays. I'm glad to see that the high quality of NEC continues


----------



## HsvToolFool

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I've wanted a 60" or larger plasma for years. The prices finally dropped

enough for me to justify the cost of a 50". The consensus on the web was

that the new 8UK is a high-quality product. So far, I must agree.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.


#1) Awesome picture quality in all light levels. Every once in a while, the local

stations broadcast HDTV material which is almost three dimensional. For a

fleeting instant, I feel like I'm looking out an open window rather than

staring at a piece of glass on the wall. That's fun. I can't wait to watch

the Masters this Spring.


#2) Separate video adjustments for each HDMI card I've installed. I can tweak

my DVD player and HDTV tuner separately. Total geek-out!


#3) Removes a bulky 32" CRT telly from between my speakers for even better

soundstaging.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Babes are not as impressed as I could have hoped. No fawning or swooning

when they see my big ol' plasma, amps, and speakers . It's almost like that

stuff _isn't important to them!_ Go figure. They do say, "Oh my..." when they

walk in the house, but I get the feeling they don't mean that in a _good_ way.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I wish Panny made a HD tuner card for their commercial models. It would be

a nice option when/if this plasma is moved to the bedroom someday.

6. What advice or suggestions would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Sell the 8UK for $1500 and you'll own the plasma market.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise"...


How easy the install went. After installing an HDMI card and abandoning

S-video, I was also shocked how great a $100 upscaling DVD player looks.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had...


Large, subtle color gradiations are often "bands" of discreet color. I first

noticed this effect on the "krill: Swim Away!" scene in _Finding Nemo_. The

murky ocean in the background is moving bands of color rather than a mist of

grey/blue. It can be distracting now that I've noticed it, especially since the rest

of the movie looks so good.


I strongly suspect this artifact is caused (or at least exacerbated) by taking a

source with only 480 lines of resolution and scaling to 1080. I rarely see this on

HDTV broadcasts. When I do see it OTA, I suspect the station is upscaling before

they broadcast. The effect is less pronounced and it usually only happens on

station logo screens.


I hope that a BlueRay edition of _Finding Nemo_ make the bands go away.

If not, que sera whatever. The Panny still suits my tastes better than any

other technology at any price. No regrets.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I wouldn't have purchased the plasma if I felt it wasn't worth the cost. That's

how I knew it was time to buy. The price was right. I couldn't NOT buy it.

10. Any additional information...


I'm very happy with the purchase. Visual Apex gave me a very pleasant

e-shopping experience.


----------



## writenick

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PX50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Wanted the best 42" on the market. The forum convinced me this was it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture, Picture, Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I would prefer a round or oval stand.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Hope I have all the hookups necessary for the near future.


6. What advice or suggestions would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Get a better looking stand.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise"...


How simple to get hook up and use.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had...


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


If I say no, then I look pretty stupid.


10. Any additional information...


I was concerned about glare. I have lost of glass in front and behind, but not to the sides. My seating is in a semi-circle and except for the one directly in front, no glare. So no more chair directly facing in front and problem solved.


----------



## jerlane

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 50HP95


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, features, price, picture quality and overall appearance.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, especially HD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD doesn't look so good anymore.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None so far. Maybe a second HDMI port.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

This thing is heavy! Not as bad when I took of the base to mount on the wall. I was also blown away by HD picture quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None with the plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Debatable. Retail prices are still a little steep. Fortunately my wife works for one of the big stores.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A lot of what other people have said is true. Stop waiting for the next greatest thing or you'll never get anything. I've had this for two weeks and it's great. DOn't worry about what's coming out tomorrow.


----------



## justplainmike

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-42PD50U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Read all the threads on AVS forums and did lots of looking at the B&M stores. My wife and I watch about 50/25/25 DVD/HD/SD and based on this the ED model was the best bang for the buck.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

DVD's look unbelievable. BUT, only got that way after calibrating with DV essentials DVD. Looked good before that but now the effect is really jaw-dropping. Family and neighbors are transfixed by the image quality. HD looks great and SD varies from decent to mediocre depending on the channel and whether it's digital or not.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not crazy about the silver bezel and finish. But it's actually not as bad as I thought it would be.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Auto-calibration would be nice 

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Get rid of "Torch" mode completely from the user available menus. It looks terrible even on the store floor.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much more there was to see in a DVD and HD. Textures and color saturation are amazing.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Option-itis. I had all the MPEG whatnots and Video NR whosits turned on because they were there. Going with the "Less is more" approach yields better PQ.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Bought mine from Manolia in July for $2499 and they did a $500 drop in price matching 90 days later. For me that was a pleasant surprise. I'd love it if these things were $150 but that might be a touch unrealisitic. Overall, I'm very happy with the TV and glad that my money was not spent on something I don't like now.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you're considering a Plasma TV, ask yourself:

1) How much can I spend?

2) What are my viewing habits? (DVD, HD, SD, etc.)

3) What kind of environment will the TV be in (Dedicated HT, family room, bright light, etc.)

Knowing the answer to these questions will really help narrow down your choices. I just want to say a big THANKS to everyone on this forum for all their advice and hard work. This forum is the go-to place for anything Audio/Visual


Cheers!!

Mike


p.s. My Setup:

Panny TH-42PD50U

Panny S97 DVD player (via HDMI to plasma and upconverted to 720p... i know it shouldn't look better, but my eyes tell me different!)

Panny XR-55 (brand new, haven't even tried it out yet!)

Mirage Omnisat (L C R) (also brand new)

Mirage Omni S8 sub (also brand new)


----------



## Hedonist

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-50px50u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Going to B&M stores, reading reviews, both here, CNET, and pretty much everywhere i could find people's opinions.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ is fantastic, no glare from glass.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Cannot change aspect ration on HD feeds.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Day/Night button to change picture settings for each input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

How about they sell them already broken-in!! That way the consumer doesn't have to worry about burn-in as much.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How spectacular the PQ was for hd and how poor SD pictures are.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Only problem is not having a wider selection of HD channels to watch!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I still think they are expensive, but at least the prices are not as high as they used to be.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Just to make sure that you get the right screen size for your viewing room, and to consider any potential change in viewing room and lighting conditions.


----------



## Moebius

So after nearly 3 years of delays....


1. The "Model" you have.

TH42PM50U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Kind of leaned towards 8UK, but Costco return policy adds serious peace of mind


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ out of the box was far better than I expected. Glare was much less than expected.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Miniscule remote, no discreets. Will have to think about a Harmony finally.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Better remote.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Out of the box PQ. Using composite input, 6 year old DVD, not even progressive scan and it was still very impressive.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Pushing the pricey side still, but worth it to be sure.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'll echo Hedonist in make sure you get the right size. While I think a 50 might work in here (smaller room), the 42 is already looking like a giant after replacing the 27 inch crt.


----------



## egmutza

1. The "Model" you have.

Vizio P50HDM 50"


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Lots of inputs, great price, with reportedly great PQ for the money. The store's return policy was also a huge selling point.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ is great with the right source material. Some DVD's look near HD. I was concerned about glare, but it's actually much better than the 35" tube TV we upgraded from. The piano black frame also looks much nicer in the house than it did in the store.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The silver speaker bar at the bottom. Makes it look like an RPTV. If it were just a little thinner, or painted black instead, I would have no complaints. That said, this set is still a very nice addition to the room. Not an eyesore by any stretch.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Built-in tuner. Detachable speakers.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See #4 & 5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How bad a lot of HDTV programming is. Some channels look great, but others have a lot of compression artifacts. For instance, the Olympics on Universal HD look amazing. On our local NBC HD channel, they're pretty ugly.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Slight buzzing during bright scenes. Can only hear it with the volume muted and at 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Probably not. It's definitely a luxury purchase (one I probably can't really afford - but that's what credit cards are for!). If it were $1000 cheaper, it would be a no-brainer.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Moving from Tivo to the cable company's DVR has been a challenge. You don't realize how well-done Tivo is until you have to deal with another company's clunky interface.


----------



## Tigershark

1. The "Model" you have.

Maxent MX-50X3


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Input from Forum members, Picture Quality, Attractive Price, Store's return policy


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Compared to my old 27" CRT, it blows it away on everything. I even enjoy SD since it is just plain bigger! I like the silver look and the side detachable speakers are a plus (although they are attached right now).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Only has one HDMI input. No tuner. Some Macroblocking - but working on fixing that.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More inputs!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How bad DVDs really are. 480i looked so good on a CRT, but not on a 50" Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Definitely a luxury item. I blame this forum for infecting me with the HDTV bug.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I was deciding between this PDP and the Vizio P50 and it just "looked" better, PQ and appearance of the set. Just my personal preference. Highly recommended.


----------



## deharry

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.
_Toshiba 50HPX95_

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Great design, picture quality and features_


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Ability to connect and select channels from antenna and cable from remote_



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_Love it_


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_one more analog Audio Output from the current 2_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_Individual select buttons on the remote for "Mode" eliminating scrolling._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_I was able to get around the QAM tuner not tuning some channels, by adding a simple indoor/outdoor antenna which tunes them in. Other sets with only one source connection, will not allow simultaneous antenna/cable cinnections. I can select either cable or OTA channels from my remote, or from the TV Guide screen. No selecting a different source or swapping connections on the TV._

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_In the case of my TV, it is worth it because of the many features and availability._


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_My TV has all the features that Panasonic does not, features that Samsung and LG offer combined. I love the peace of mind that the built-in pixel shift feature and white screen give to avoid and remove any burn-in problem._ Thanks.


Dave[/quote]


----------



## dark1x

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 42HPX95


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Features + Panasonic glass + best performance in store (after testing a huge variety of plasmas with my own equipment). Decided on Plasma technology due to its lack of various flaws with LCD and DLP technology that I could not deal with.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Color performance + sharpness


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Black levels in a dark room + grain in the low end of the gray scale (both are problems with plasma technology in general, unfortunately).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Ability to tone down the entire brightness of the screen to produce a darker picture overall in dark environments (perhaps not even possible)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Perhaps offer more control options via the user menu


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Realization that the burn-in issue was blown COMPLETELY out of proportion. It is nearly a non-issue, provided you don't abuse it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Black levels. I knew they weren't going to be CRT quality, but completely dark content (such as the Silent Hill series of games) in a dark room is just awful looking. I didn't expect it to be so similar to LCD and DLP in this regard (both suffer from the same issue - perhaps more so).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not quite. The fact of the matter is, whether you buy LCD, DLP, or Plasma, you are simply trying to match as closely as possible the quality of a great CRT in order to experience a larger size with less mass. Only when displaying fine, still images do these display types excel over CRT. Plasma comes close to matching the CRT in many areas and exceeds it in a few areas, but it doesn't do everything.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Bring your own test equipment to the stores when looking at these. I could have chosen the Hitachi 42 (HDT, or whatever the higher end 42 model is) and may have done so had I not properly tested. There were significant display anomalies present that would have absolutely killed me had I taken it home instead. Only the Panny, Toshiba, and Pioneer displays performed to my likingbut I could not have determined that without careful testing. I also was able to confirm once and for all that LCD and DLP would not work for me.


----------



## Skullker

The "Model" you have.


Philips 42PF7320A/3742HPX95 Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Saw it in a store, looked just fine compared to 42" Samsung and Panasonics, and cost significantly less. I searched for 3 weeks to find the model as it was sold out of major stores before Christmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

My first Hi-Def TV...picture is great. Also, lots of inputs including 2 HDMI. Also takes USB card to display pictures (haven't tried it out yet).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing I have found so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing I can think of at moment.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Include a "Starter" page in instructions on how to tune all the settings. Include a "basic user" setting and then advice for the more advanced users.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was unaware of how to deal with normal TV being extended to wide-screen. My current choice is to automatically invoke stretching to wide screen, rather than black borders staying around normal TV broadcast.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I have to use 2 remote controls - one for cable box/DVR and one for TV. Old TV ran fine off the cable box/DVR remote control.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely. Basically, CRT is dead and the convenience of wide-screen (DLP, LCD, Plasma) HDTVs with their great looks and less space make them a great purchase (consider that MP3 is not the same quality as CD-Audio, but the convenience is awesome and music sound is good enough for most people). I found my Plasma for $1897 which matched a good 42" DLP, so no brainer decision.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Plasma and LCD buyers need to be aware that wall-mounting is not for the faint of heart. I found this to be the hardest part of my purchase. Major wall surgery, lucky to have a creative, good friend to assist, and hiding cables and surge protector not trivial.


----------



## jey16

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PV500A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


brand reputation of Panasonic, generally regarded as "best bang for your buck" and it looked great in store


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


excellent picture quality, decent amount of inputs, inbuilt speakers as well as woofers


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


a heavy tv and the bezel is quite large


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


an extra HDMI input and it would be perfect


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


include that extra HDMI input (which they seem to have done for the new model) and reduce the bezel size


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


setting it up was a breeze compared to my previous Plasma (Sony PFM42V1).... and i didnt think i would see such a PQ difference between the Pana and the Sony but i did and i was blown away by the HD broadcasts that i watched


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


i have no idea...but if you can afford it, i say buy it


----------



## kittler

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-5OPM5OU


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The reviews on this site, in store displays, and reputation.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ, stretch modes, natural colors.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The fear of burn and the break in period.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More Screen protection features (maybe I just worry to much.)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Better Documentation


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


SD picture quality, I read so many negative things about SD content.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Not really, but when you want the technology a little ahead of the mainstream, you have to pay for it.


----------



## Cadillakin

1. The "Model" you have.


TH-42PWD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Value for the dollar - great reviews, slim with black bezel, no crappy speakers I don't need... and not having to pay for a tuner when I have one with my satellite.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture, and it's classy look in the room.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The big bill I have to pay. No closed caption with this model. No tuner, no captions. Anybody have that Guardian device used for closed captioning? Does it hurt the picture output?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Closed captioning.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


I'm a big fan of Panasonic - cameras, drills and TV's.. they provide great quality and don't need any suggestions from me.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How very far out of whack the settings are, as shipped. I was a little disappointed the first day till I whipped out my new copy of Avia and tuned her up. As somebody who has done some occcasional picture editing, I should have known that a sharpen setting of 5, combined with a "stretched" picture would increase artifacting. When I turned that sharpen setting down to 0 and put brightness at a reasonable setting of -12, things improved alot!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing.. it's been great.. Mostly just trying to work out the various inputs for the equipment and get them co-ordinated with the remote.. that's been the only work.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


It's a lot of money to spend- but I like to keep up with the technologies. I learned with my computers not to get out in front, lag back, buy good qualilty and catch the bargains. This Panasonic seems to be a real bargain as plasmas go.. or at least that's my perception.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


The 32 bucks for Avia was worth it.. and Visual Apex was a great vendor to buy from. And a thank you to Bruzzi for all his valuable effort.


----------



## JKent

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5060HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, Reviews, Media Box, Appearance, Detachable speakers, Light weight, Features (i.e. stretch modes, 2 HDMIs) ANDPQ!!










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Media Box, Appearance, Detachable speakers, Light weight, Features (i.e. stretch modes) ANDPQ!!










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far, nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Seems to have just about everything, including 2 HDMIs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Maybe an upgrade pathfirmware and/or cards for the media box. I don't want my 5K investment to be obsolete in 10 years. Also--a calibration disc would be nice.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Amazing PQ with SD DVDs on a 10-year-old (not progressive) DVD player.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nonebut it's only been a week.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

No, but I still love my plasma!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Was waiting for a Panny 500U. Glad it never came. The Pio is awesome!


----------



## renfield33

1. The "Model" you have.

th-42phd8uk


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

best for the money... i really wanted the th-42px50u, but it is just not available. in the end, i am running this TV with an HD-DVR from the cable company



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality! simply stunning... looks way better than in the stores


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

needs more inputs... i just have to buy the HDMI card now...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

i knew what i was getting with this plasma, no surprises here


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make a remote that isn't as ugly. also, what's the point of having numbers on the remote? there is no tuner!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

heavier than i thought


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

a little too high if you want quality stuff... sure you can get a plasma for cheaper, but i would rather spend a few extra hundred and get quality


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This plasma is really nice right out of the box. SD looks good through the STB, and HD is stunning... i knew once my wife saw this in the house she would really like it. and she does!


----------



## FiatDood

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-42PWD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality (from multiple reviews) along with the simple black picture frame besel. Plus, I don't plan on receiving an HD signal any time soon, so the SD resolutions I'll be watching along with the DVD's (less conversion with the ED) is what I was looking for.


Oh yeah....can't beat the price!



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality on SD and DVD sources, look, and light weight. Plus no ugly attched speakers. And it's still capabable of displaying an HD feed, although not at the full resolution.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Don't know yet. More inputs would be nice, but since I don't have any digital components right now it doesn't really matter. Currently I am running the component from my STB and DVD through the JVC reciever, my VCR through the S, and my computer through the RGB. If I do get a DVI/HDMI component later, I can pay $130.00 and get the DVI module.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I knew what i was getting with this plasma, no surprises here


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing I can think of right now. Perfectly content.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Lighter than i thought and SD was actually better than I thought it was going to be.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Depends on what you're looking for. For someone like me (see question 2) it's a great product for the price. However, if you're going to be subscribing to the max HD package you can find and need a bigger TV, then I'd pass.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

As for the ED vs. HD debate, it can't be said enough that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've seen an HD feed to an ED TV (Not this model) and I couldn't tell the difference between the HD feeds on the HD TV's I've seen. I'm sure some can, but if it's there, it's minimal. So if I do end up getting an HD signal, I can't wait to see how great


----------



## teekster

_1. The "Model" you have._


Pioneer Elite 930HD

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


The picture quality and looks of the set, the fact that it fit perfectly into the space that my prior TV occupied.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


Picture quality is AMAZING!

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


Price (ouch)

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


More than 2 HDMI inputs

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._


More HDMI inputs.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


Great looking SD (though it is stretched to protect it)

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


None yet

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


I think that this and most other plasmas are still overpriced. The LCDs are even worse, however. I have stayed away from plasma until now (have 2 DLPs) and thought that prices would have come down by now. Unfortunately, the price of admission is the price of admission.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


I was placing this TV in a very well lit room. It seems that many on this forum were recommending flat LCD TVs for this application. I was not impressed with the PQ of TVs like the 45" Sharp. The Pioneer does a great job in this environment. If anyone is contemplating this scenario, with the current TVs, I recommend plasma.


----------



## Bacardiman04

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny Th42px50u

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ and Price

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and QAM tuner

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The remote, how hard it is to fine tune the picture from Manf. settings from SM, one hdmi port

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p and another hdmi port

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

see 4 and 5

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The way it looks on my wall, and PQ on both analog and SD

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet and hopefully none at all


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

haha yes...got it under cost, company still made money with the Extended Warranty

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get an awesome surround sound system to go with the awesome picture.

If you don't have surround sound you're only getting half the experience.


----------



## pzul_w

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Philips 42" Plasma 1024x768 42PF7220A (not Ambilight)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price! Good blacks. Consumer Reports.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good blacks. 2 HDMI iinputs. Tuner. USB port for photos and mp3s.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I can't take off the lousy built-in speakers (built in speakers on all plasmas seem to be junk).


If I had more money I would have bought more pixels.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish I could set it to never distort the aspect ratio. I really can't stand looking at people stretched wide or tall.


I wish it had different picture settings for each input.


I wish all audio inputs would be routed out through the digital coax out. That way I wouldn't have to switch the receiver when I change the input. Switching the receiver is fine for myself, but it confuses my family.


I wish the stand could position the tv closer to the wall. It's about 2.5 inches away with the stand against the wall.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Detachable speakers. The built-in ones really belong in the garbage.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The PRICE for HDMI CABLES!!! More than a hundred bucks for a cable to connect a $90 upconvert DVD player. I went to six stores trying to avoid paying for "premium" cables such as Monster. I KNOW this is a DATA cable, so "signal lose" is not an issue. In my quest I encountered a "premium" power cord that was over a hundred dollars. Premium cables make me distrust the retailer; shields up!


I was surprised by the amount of free HTDV programming available with a table top UHF antenna


The USB input for browsing photos and playing mp3s.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I am sure that in two years there will be much better sets for less money. But the waiting game never ends.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

At first I bought the Westinghouse 37" 1920x1080 LCD. But the black level was not good enough so I returned it. After that I would no longer consider LCD's; I had to have a Plasma - I expected I would only be happy with Panasonic's black levels. But the Philips looked much better than any LCD and nearly as good as the more expensive Panasonics and Poineers.


This Philips Plasma replaces a 36" Sony Trinitron WEGA CRT. The Sony CRT has a great picture - I was AFRAID to compare it to the Plasma so I made a rule that they could never be turned on at the same time. It would drive me crazy if the Sony CRT looked brighter or had better blacks (it probably does!) .


(The Sony had now been sold).


----------



## Gun Shot

1. The "Model" you have.


Maxent 50x3


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The picture quality is on par or exceeds more expensive sets.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ and size.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Price, and I wish SD displayed better (but I don't blame this set for that).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


n/a, only because it was such a huge upgrade from my old set, at this moment I couldn't ask for anything more.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Spice up the bezel a little bit, and make the stand a little sleaker and less noticeable without increasing the cost.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


DVD's are off the hook, and SD sucked worse than I thought it would.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Rarely, SD audio will cut out. I have to change the channel on my cable box for the audio to turn back on. I have swapped out cable boxes with my provider, and after a solid 5 days of not doing it, it just did it again, so I'm thinking it may be the tv? Still haven't sorted that out.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Plasmas are still too expensive, in my honsest opinion. I am very happy with my set though, no regrets.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


The detachable speakers that come with the set SUCK! My little $30 computer speakers rock the house, and the big speakers that come with the set sound like a bad clock radio. Moot point if you have a different audio source.


----------



## Cyriss the Virus

Just purchased a new plasma, it was delivered yesterday and mounted flush on the wall.


1.What model did you purchase
_Hitachi Director Series 55 inch (55hdx62)_

2.What caused you to purchase this particular model
_Personal evaluation at the store, comments on this forum, consumer reports reviews_

3.What do you like best about your plasma.
_its sheer size and awesome overall performance with Standard Def programming_

4.What dont you like about your plasma
_Nothing, so far._

5.What feature(s) do you wish your plasma had
_detachable speakers_

6.What suggestions would you make to the manufacturer of your plasma
_make detachable speakers available_

7.What was your biggest "Surprise" you received after getting your plasma
_Its sheer size realative to my living room. it takes up a sizable fraction of the enitre wall. wow !_

8.What problems or issues have you experienced with your plamsa
_none so far. no flickering that seemed to be evident with earlier generations of the 55HDX62_

9.Do yo think todays prices are "worth it"
_Yes definatly, considering this same size tv was twice as much 2-3 years ago_


----------



## citman

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

black levels, PQ, didn't need a tuner or speakers


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, sleek look, customizable inputs, size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

blades should work in all slots, some are slot specific


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none so far, completely satisfied


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make all baldes work in any slot


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the PQ for DVDs and HD TV..just amazing


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none other than a blade I wanted to use wouldn't work in slot 3, no biggie


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yep...one of the best things I've ever bought no doubt


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you don't need a tuner or speakers (I had D* and a HT receiver already) then the commercial model really makes a ton of sense vs. the consumer IMO. Only had the set about a week, but I am blown away by everything I've seen so far.


----------



## pedromt

nice one!


----------



## ken1953

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite 1130 (50" plasma)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Actually bought a panny 50px500u, but then Magnolia HT couldn't get delivery from Panasonic, so they gave me the Pioneer Elite for the same price. It was part of a pretty expensive homet theatre set up I purchased, so i guess they didn't want me to cancel the whole thing.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Spectacular colors, definition, etc. It looks cool too.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Too many video adjustment options. I am probably going to drive myself nuts fine-tuning.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

An auto perfect calibrate button.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better info on video set up.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I was surprised that i enjoy watching bugs crawl over leafs on Discovery Channel Hi Def Thetre.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. The difference between a normal tv and a plasma with hi def programming is night and day.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Marky_Mark896

1. The "Model" you have.

NEC 50MX5A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Actually, I was looking to buy a 42" for our bedroom. Was going to get the 42HDT52 Hitachi, since I have the 55" hitachi, but after talking with Chris at Cleveland Plasma, I decided to get the NEC because I could get it for just a few hundred more than the 42" and I didn't need speakers or tuner, and the footprint of the NEC is just a couple inches larger than the 42" hitachi with its speakers.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Bright beautiful picture, great black levels, thin bezel, cool looking heavy base.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The only thing I can think of is the Image Retention (IR) which is not a big deal since it only happens when playing Xbox, or pausing the DVR, and goes away after a few minutes of watching full screen tv.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I really can't think of anything I'd add to it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Market it better.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice the "Stadium" stretch mode works for viewing 4:3 material, almost makes it look HD.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

One dead pixel, which is unobservable from more than a couple feet away.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, the prices are coming down nicely, and making them more affordable. I can't wait to get a 103"... after I get out of the hospital when my wife beats me for suggesting it.


----------



## Beto3645

1. The "Model" you have.
_Panasonic TH-42PX60U, a 9th generation 42-inch plasma._


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Picture quality; deep blacks, shadow and highlight detail, purity of blacks & whites, smooth gray scale, natural colors, sharpness._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Picture quality, slim profile, good price._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_Insufficient inputs and outputs; only one coaxial cable input, no variable analog audio output; no headphone output; no subwoofer output. Bezel and and duck feet stand are unattractive._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_The bezel should be glossy piano black like the Pioneer's. Inputs and outputs as described in #4. Ability to use the built-in speakers as the center channel when using external speakers. Back-lit remote. Ability to access some menu items directly from the remote, such as brightness, contrast, color, and hue._


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
_See #4 and #5, and continue to lower the price._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_The ability to receive local HD channels without a STB!_


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_SD definition channels vary in quality. This is primarily the responsibility of the broadcaster, but SD is easier to watch on an old SD set like the Sony XBR CRT's._


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_Yes, finally, this year of 2006._


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_We placed the TV at the foot of the bed on two stereo shelves placed side-by-side. Hence, we watch this 42-inch plasma from about 6 feet away. It is the perfect size! The DVD player is on a shelf under the TV, facing away from the bed. We can still operate its remote by bouncing the infrared signal off the opposite wall!_


----------



## Rally

1. The "Models" you have.
*Fujitsu P55XHAUS, Panasonic 50" and 42" (not sure of model numbers)*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Viewing the monitors at Magnolia Audio/Video*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture quality followed by size*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing comes to mind!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*I wish the fuji had a black bezel.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Bring down the price so everyone can enjoy the technology.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Several of my neighbors and friends had to suddenly upgrade.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Probably not, but life is too short to worry about it.*


----------



## vether2

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP4214HD Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price. Seemed like a good deal for the Pioneer quality. I was also thinking of getting the Panasonic 42 inch EDTV plasma



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Nice colors on some channels


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Remote control seems sluggish. Some colors seem muted (perhaps I need to adjust better)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Better imaging with dark scenes


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Not sure but see above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No manual. I was told to download it off the internet (display model)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Too dark


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Getting there!


__________________


----------



## cmlee

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PD50


Just got it today and I love it already!


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It was between this and the Samsung for me, both in my price range at $700 off MSRP. Went with the panasonic based on what I read here.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything. Im still in awe. i dont even have HD signals coming in yet, and just Standard Cable looks amazing. DVDs look beautiful too,


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The grey case. Would have prefered black.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None so far.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

New stand - make it a swivel.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the difference in a regular signal. Granted my previous TV is a 12 y/o 27" JVC.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

If I didnt I wouldnt have bought it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Hitachi42

1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 42HDS52


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

SD PQ, HD PQ, excellent finish and power swivel


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

a) SD PQ & HD PQ

b) power swivel

c) Has 2 settings (day/night video settings) that can be set through a timer to

switch automatically depending on the time of the day

d) The screen is pretty good to cut most of the day night glares


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not anything that I could think of now may better sound quality


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Monitor input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your

Plasma.

Better audio quality


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Definitely the SD picture quality


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Had a horizontal bar running through the screen, turned out to be a cable

issue


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Could be a bit cheaper definitely under $2000, so more people could enjoy


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Even though there is not much hype about Hitachi plasma makers, I am just

totally blown by their plasm quality so far.


----------



## BOSS10L




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.



NEC 50XR5



> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Information/advice from this forum, seeing the NEC 42XR4 in person.



> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



It's big, it's flat, it's changing the way my family watches TV. Great PQ. Support for 1080p input, even though it isn't a native 1080p display. Let's face it, the coolness factor is still very high even though LCDs and Plasmas are moving into more homes.



> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



Lack of upgradeable inputs (a la Panny blades). Fear of burn-in and image retention.



> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



1900x1080p native resolution. Upgradeable inputs (a la Panny blades).



> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.



I'm not sure if it is a bad thing or not, but NEC really needs more exposure. Maybe their lack of sales in big box stores is a calculated tactic, but had I not come here, I probably wouldn't have seriously considered it. Luckily I saw the 24XR4 at a local boutique A/V store.



> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



How big and heavy (relative term - the 50XR5 w/ stand (130lbs) is still 100 lbs lighter than my 30" CRT WS HDTV Sony (250lbs)) it really is. They look smaller and lighter in the showrooms.



> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



None yet except for going through the break-in process (hour 24 and counting!).



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.



Worth is such a subjective and relative term. Without getting into specifics on pricing, the logical side of my brain says it is asinine to spend over $3K on a TV, but I believe in living life the way you want to, so in that way I am very content.



> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Thanks AVS for all the info and support! Additional kudos to Chris at Cleveland Plasma, great guy, great price, great service!


----------



## 2 piece

1. LG 50PC3D


2. Already have LG products and some what loyal. Have not had any problems. Went to CC and demo'ed it and fell in love with it. I realize that it's very much subjective, but I felt I really couldn't go wrong. Also my budget was limited to 3500 USD.


3. It fits well on top of my fireplace (I do not use the FP)


4. Clarity, brightness and I just had to have one. I've been pretty much LCD all the way, but with new features to help limit burns sold me.


5. More connectivity. Firelire, USB, Ethernet and resolution that can work with various laptops. More fromt lanel connectivities would be nice, like the new HP's


6. Better built-in speakers, more sound fields, better remote and thinner form factor.


7. I moved up from a 37 to 50. Once I placed it on the tv nook, it looked much bigger than I first anticipated. No harm. I love it more.


8. None yet. Waiting on buddies to come by this evening so that I can connect all the cables.


9. In my eyes, No, but what is? Just have to bite the bullt one some products.


10. NA


----------



## murray32

1. The "Model" you have.
*Hitachi 42HDS52*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Months of research, looking at every tv out there from plasma to dlp to lcd, etc etc.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Stunning PQ, outstanding value. Check it out on Circuit City online.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Scrolling through inputs to change from DVD to Cable.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Can't think of any it doesn't have.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*See #4 above*.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How much better the PQ was at home than at the store.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Some posters say that the Panny is better (sharper picture/deeper black levels). I just don't agree with this. The Hitachi is noticeably better, sharper in PQ. It's not even close IMHO.*


----------



## Kelton

A few days ago, I moved from Florida to Knoxville, tn and decided that this would be the start of my hi-def life! I'm going to get "in" to watching college football in a real football town (Tennessee Volunteers)!


After reading this past post, I went to CC and took a look at the 42" Hitachi. I bought it. Was it "better" than the others. Well, it's hard to tell. If it was better (or worse), we're talking subtleties that I can't discern.


For those of you worried about all the complexities of TV set-up mentioned within these forums, it's not a big deal. You can easily just plug the TV into the wall, hook it to the HD cable and enjoy. The fine tuning you can do later, but it's immediately impressive right out of the box.


No matter what, the PQ you get at home will far outshine the PQ you saw at CC or bestbuy.

LCD TVs, to me, look too "digital" or "electric", so I decided to risk the burn-in worries and go with Plasma. Plasma just looks more like a real photographic image.


At first, I thought the power swivel was gimmicky but I have already used it numerous times....and I've only had the TV for a few days.


I tired of reading the posts in this forum regarding the obsessive concerns of the videophiles (it was making ME obsessive too!), so I just bought this model without fretting.

I have calibrated nothing. Just turned the TV on and started watching.

It looks fantastic!


I have now turned many of the pic settings way down (brightness/contrast etc.), and the PQ is still impressive.


Nothing about this TV feels or looks cheap.

Given that the Panasonics are well reviewed, I took a look at them. It was hard to get past the cheap plastic look of the TV. I couldn't see a difference in PQ, but the TV itself looks like an off-brand model. I just couldn't put such a big item in my livingroom given it's cheesey looks.

The LG was of interest as well.


Is the Hitachi the best choice? I have no idea, but I'm loving it!


Good luck,

Kelton


----------



## madflava

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PX1d

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

$1800 off at Best buy

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looks and price!!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The speakers sound funny - bass wise

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't think of any it doesn't have.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See #4 above.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much bigger it looked in my house!!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

#4


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Nope


----------



## Trident8

1. Vizio P50HDM 50" Plasma Monitor


2. Amazing price for it's size.


3. Great picture. Quiet. Did I mention great price?


4. So far, there's nothing I don't like.


5. I wouldn't mind if it had a tuner or cable card input. But not necessary.


6. Provide a better remote; since it's not one of the "major" brands, not all other components have codes to allow for controls of this unit.


7. biggest "Surprise" = ease of setup.


8. No problems.


9. This is absolutely the best value out there. At the price I paid, this thing could self destruct and I could get another one the day after the warranty expires.


10. Only had the unit for about 10 days. I'll check back in if there are any issues.


----------



## dukmahsik

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50px-60U!










2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Recommendations on this site, reviews, known quality of Panasonic PDPs


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The size! 50inches is great. DVD Pic Quality is fantastic as well. SD is suprisingly okay.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

A lil too much silver in the bezel. Remote is okay only.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PiP, hdmi input in front panel


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Change the bezel design to include more black or make it all black, pref piano black!










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The SIZE! Setup was a breeze. How slim it really is and it looks much bigger at home than in store. How quiet it is when it's on.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. *knocks on wood* I bought an EW.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, I got a pretty good deal on it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Definitely recommend this PDP, especially since the price has gone down from last year's models. If you can spring for it get the 5060HD from Pioneer but it's 1500 bucks msrp more.


----------



## rgbburn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. Vizio P50"


2. Price, and Costco guarantee.


3. PQ is incredible. Also, 2 HDMI inputs (cable box and upconverting DVD)!


4. Burn-in has already started. I've had the unit 1 day. I turned on ESPNHD and the ESPN logo was on the side bars. I went to the kitchen for a drink, came back 2 minutes later to change the channel, and the ESPN logo was ghosted. I ran the TV's white-washer and it went away. But it takes as little as 1 minute for burn-in to start. Have an email in to Vizio about it.


5. Nothing, seems to have it all.


6. Keep up the good work


7. Cable's analog channels suck, even thru the HDMI cable.


8. See #4. Also, when I change channels from a hi-def to an analog or digital channel, sometimes the sound remains on but no pic (for the digital/analog channel). When I switch the channel back to the hi-def, the pic comes back. Turning the set off/on fixes this, but it's a problem.


9. Yes, price is worth it. I paid $2299 at Costco for a 50" plasma.


10. Nope.


RB


----------



## Carolina93

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 42HP66


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and name. Couldn't get a Panny from where I wanted to get it from and the Pioneers are too expensive


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

42 inches is a nice size. Probably could have 50, but not complaining. PQ is off the hook. Never watch 'regular' cable anymore.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It could be bigger, but no biggie. Image Rentention worries me, but it goes away very quickly.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing more. Some folks want a cable card, but I use the TWC HD DVR box so I'm set.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I like the look so nothing....


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Setup was easy. The change from Panny to LG for the glass caught me a little off guard.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The image rentention deal and on some HD channels, I see a little flicker. Leads me to believe it's the signal, not the TV.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Like someone said...it would be good to wait, but you can wait forever. Unless they are free, they'll always be cheaper in couple months...


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Wonderful set and the price is very good.


----------



## PANA50PX60

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PX60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reputation, reading the web, and Q/A with the salesguy.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

50 inches is a nice size. PQ is off the hook. Never watch 'regular' cable anymore. HD ready with the ATSC and QAM tuners.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Price. Image Rentention worries me, but I haven't seen any yet. Touch Wood.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

One more regular cable connection, so I could use the OTA and regular cable without having to physically switch the connection.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The looks of the set itself could be better, for an expensive set it could come with the nicer R/C. The one that came with the set is FUGLY and cheap.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I did allot of research, so I haven't had any surprises yet.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Could lower (as always) but for the technology you get, not a bad price. The Canadian pricing are excessively high.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Wonderful set, plasma is a kick-arse technology.


----------



## Dominus




PANA50PX60 said:


> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Panasonic TH-50PX60
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> One more regular cable connection, so I could use the OTA and regular cable without having to physically switch the connection.
> 
> 
> You can buy a switcher for #5


----------



## krelldog

I recently purchased the Panny 50PX 60U and couldn't be happier. This is my second 50" plasma I've bought from Chris at Cleveland Plasma. I can't say enough about the time and patience Chris has extended to me on both my purchases. I went back and forth trying to determine which 50" to buy and so far I'm very happy with the Panny. Initial impressions: Extremely simplistic menu/settings. Even the remote is very well layed out. I'm very happy with the picture via sattelite or DVD . Thanks to the whole AVS forum crowd for the info and insight that led to my purchase and thanks again to Chris Majaros of Cleveland Plasma for all his help.


----------



## Schwingding

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-37PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The picture quality was far and above everything else in this screen size range.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I cannot believe the clarity, color, and blacks. Some shots have a "3D" look to them the depth is so great.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wish the setup menu had separate controls for red/green/blue. But I wish that for all TVs.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

See above. Also, wish the bezel was black and there was no "space" visible between the stand and the TV.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Alter the stand to form an apron between TV and surface unit sits on. Include screensaver in setup on consumer model. Rename "picture" control to contrast. Include calibration images in setup.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How shockingly better the picture was than my week old Sharp LC-32D40OU


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## vandool

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". The positive reputation of the Panasonic. The contrast ratio and the blacks look great. The two HDMI inputs. Size and weight. The Plasma stand I have only holds up to 130lbs.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. 50" is great. I am so glad I changed my mind from the 42". All of my A/V equipment is silver, the Plasma cabnet is also silver...looks great!



4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Not so much the TV but I can't wait for more channels become available in HD. Standard tv sucks.











5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Well the only option it doesn't have is a PC input. But I don't think I would have used that anyways. The main reason for this TV was for movies.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Good question, I'll have to come back to this one.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. No suprise. Everything was well researched and informative purchase.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None so far. Crossing my fingers. My biggest concern is a dead pixel, none at this point.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I am okay with the prices, much better than 5 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I would recommend this display to anyone who can dish out $3g's. I really think it's a beautiful display.


----------



## kenluvstv

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reputation; Positive user comments here and elsewhere; Top-rated reviews (of previous models) by Consumer Reports and CNET; my friend's A/V consultant said the Panny was the best PQ in my price range (the exact price everyone is selling this for)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The large, clear, theater-like picture. And that it was a birthday present from my wife and adult kids. They gave me a family gift certificate good up to a certain amount. I spent it all.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

How bad and stupid 4:3 SD contents looks in the Full and Just modes. I'm watching most 4:3 in Zoom. It fills the screen without distorting the picture. Of course, it cuts off the top and bottom. (The coming digital standard will take care of that)

Gray bars at the side of 4:3 viewed in 4:3. Default should be black.

No PC input. I can buy adaper/converters.

Can't find how to switch directly to a different video source. So far, I have to bring up the menu/list and choose.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Different approach or more options for enlarging 4:3 content.

The other items mentioned in #4 above.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

If a break-in period of low-contrast, low brightness, no sidebars viewing is really advisable or necessary as Panasonic has written in their plasma white paper, then this should be in the user manual. That the user documentation has nothing about break-in period or how to prolong screen life makes me wonder if this is really something they think users need to know.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

SRS Wow surround sound. Sunday evening, I was on the floor immediately in front of the TV listening through its built-in speakers while I completed some hookups -- and I could have sworn I heard sound coming from behind me, left and right. I don't know how that works, but it does. I prefer to listen to TV and DVDs through my audio system. But the TV's built-in sound is surprisingly good.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Only that there's not enough explanation of all the picture/color settings and what they should be. Maybe that's all subjective.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Tough question. I feel a little bad having spent this much. But I think my dream of a high quality 42-inch plasma or LCD for $1500 is still far off. When I view the cost of this TV as part of completing the new home addition in which it now sits, then the price is small. We're already enjoying the large picture -- and I haven't even upped our service to HD yet. I really enjoy the home theater experience. So to that extent, it's worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

With a 60,000-hr life, this TV can give me 27 years of 6-hrs-a-day viewing. I don't watch anywhere near that much TV. So I expect to own and enjoy this TV for the rest of my life.


----------



## grtwhtsk

1. The "Model" you have - Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - reading this forum, seeing the tv, the Panasonic Plasma reputation, etc.


3. What you like best about your Plasma - this is my first of anything other than a tube set. I am just blown away by so much.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - worrying about "breaking it in " properly


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - Black bezel please.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma - how much watching tv feels "new" again (HD is great!)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma - None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it - Based on prices I've seen in the past, yes. Hoping though that prices will continue to go down though.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - just a big thank you to everyone who posts here. I'm glad I found this place!


----------



## claud

Just bought a Panasonic 42PX60U on Thursday. I delivered it to my beach house, in the box Friday and set it up. SD picture quality was much better by Sunday. No HD TV source yet or progressive scan DVD player useable yet. Analysis Plus HDMI and component cables should arrive this week.

Chose this TV because of PQ and price. I even paid BB full price.


----------



## G_Moore

I finally decided on a Toshiba 42HP95 but hadn't decided on who to order it from. My brother, who just moved to Anchorage, wanted to know all about it because he hadn't had time to look. He bought one the next day at BB and had it mounted above the mantel.

I finally got mine ordered and setup. I get HD OTA and the rest on D* UTA and he does everything over cable.

The 42HP95 has just about any feature you would want. Both of us especially like the camera card slot. Great picture.


----------



## showtz

1. The "Model" you have - Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - reading this forum, and features of TV.


3. What you like best about your Plasma - Size, picture quality, viewing angles, very nice blacks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - break in worries,


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - PIP, removable speakers, more picture modes and ability to customize them differently for each input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - Colored bezel options through their website? Although I do like the silver on mine.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma - How much space I have in my family room after I wall mounted and threw away my old entertainment center.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma - zero


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it - Yes. Its great to see all the different TV technology and how prices are getting closer between them.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - avsform is the greatest! Thanks for helping with my decision.


----------



## masoncw

1. The "Model" you have - Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - AVS forum reviews, and many visits to compare at local stores.


3. What you like best about your Plasma - HD PQ amazes me - even with all settings toned down for first 100hr. Set-up for OTA reception was effortless


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - worrying about the possibility of burn-in - trying to keep the family on the break-in mode for the first couple weeks.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - PIP, lower profile (height)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - If possible I would have prefered a more streamlined unit - more like the commercial models but this would have required me to invest in seperate tuner. Seems like some other manufacturers are able to design models a little less bulky visually on the bottom.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma - HD PQ looks much better at home than local B&M. Despite measuring TV _just barely_ fit into entertainment center.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma - none so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it - Hard to say - it's still a huge amount of money for me to spend on a TV but I hope to get many years of use from it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - I was originally reluctant to invest in HD plasma since we view OTA and DVDs only. I am amazed by the PQ of OTA HD - we are 20 miles from antenna farm with channelmaster antenna in attic.


----------



## DavidElix

So I really want a Pioneer the same as the rest of you. However not really an option as with most of for price point. So the next best cosmetically is the new Samsung. The Samsung produces the most PDP in the industry. They have a great PQ on them but I also like the Panny. I think the Panny itself though is ugly and cosmetics will make a differnece. Has anyone bought the samsung yet? If so let me know what you think.


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidElix*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I really want a Pioneer the same as the rest of you. However not really an option as with most of for price point. So the next best cosmetically is the new Samsung. The Samsung produces the most PDP in the industry. They have a great PQ on them but I also like the Panny. I think the Panny itself though is ugly and cosmetics will make a differnece. Has anyone bought the samsung yet? If so let me know what you think.



-------------------


You should be able to see a Samsung next to a Panny in most BB/CC to compare the PQ. I believe Panny is #1 or #2 in America, Japan and Europe, whereas Samsung dominates in Korea. Both Samsung and LG sell a lot of their displays to other vendors....


Most 3rd party reviewers would place the PQ of the Samsung well below that of the Pioneers and Panasonics. But in the end it's what appeals to you that counts.


----------



## High Gear

I like my Panasonic PX6OU. Looks better cosmetically over last years model. Yes, I think the Pioneers are one of the best looking. But remember, as long as your watching a movie on this TV, the picture will be what your looking at and not the frame. So, get the ugly, less pricey set and SAVE. Just keep the TV on at all times so you will not notice how bad the rest of it looks....................................................... .Just kidding.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidElix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I really want a Pioneer the same as the rest of you. However not really an option as with most of for price point. So the next best cosmetically is the new Samsung. The Samsung produces the most PDP in the industry. They have a great PQ on them but I also like the Panny. I think the Panny itself though is ugly and cosmetics will make a differnece. Has anyone bought the samsung yet? If so let me know what you think.


----------



## Gallhat

I just bought my TH-42PX60U today from bb. Can someone explain what I should do about the burn in period. Please explain.


I need a good surge protector. Does anyone know about J&R "HT1010SAT3?


The DVI-HMDI cables. Do you use them from the cable companies digital converter box to your plasma? and from your DVD player to your plasma?


Does someone have the initial settings for this model?


----------



## RKB4C

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Elite 1130 (50" plasma) bought from B&M in IL.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Been looking at this TV for a LONG time. Looked great in the show room and there were plenty of positive comments here at the forum. I figured I couldn't go wrong with this TV unless I wanted to save some money by buying something else.


Wanted to wait for the new 65" Panny, but could wait no longer. Price was right (down $1500 from December - used that money to buy BOSE system) and 50" was plenty big for our family room.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Spectacular colors, definition, etc. It looks cool "floating" on the wall above our perfect plasma furniture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet - just wonder why so many "HD" channels don't broadcast in wide screen format.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More powerful speakers - then I wouldn't have needed the Bose system.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Include longer standard warranty so I wouldn't need to buy an extended plan.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Background lighting doesn't interfere with picture quality. The room looks so much larger with the TV on the wall.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. The install prices are not worth it but the TV is!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## wbe




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.



NEC-50XR5A



> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Reading what all the different people had to say here at AVSforum. I consider this a good, trustworthy, neutral site for finding helpful information without a bias toward "selling" you on one model or another. Sure, you read the Panny thread or the Pio thread or the NEC thread, and folks in each rave about their panels. BUT, they are also honest and straight forward enough to admit when they are having a problem with their display and seek advice. Everyone's experiences that I read about in those threads, as well as talking to some salespeople at BB, CC, AV stores, etc, helped me to decide on the NEC. The PQ and electronics from what I've read are right up there with Pio and Panny and so far have had fewer reported problems (according to the threads I read). Not interested in stirring things up. Just noticing what I read.



> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



That it is finally in my house!! Watching DVD's on it, Stadium mode for SD viewing, 3yr waranty



> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



Hoped SD viewing would be better. Stadium mode makes SD viewing decent, but I was getting greedy and hoped it would be better. Looking forward to more HD content



> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



A tuner so I wouldn't have to rely on a STB for that. But I like the DVR thing, so I need the extra box anyway.



> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



Make them more accessible to consumers to see in person to compare to others.



> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



That I can't believe I spent over 3K on a TV !!
























That my Omnimount CL-L cantilever wall mount with a UAL universal adapter plate actually supported the 97lb beast without sagging in the fully extended position.



> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



None yet. Still trying to get used to where the all the settings are located and what the heck they all do. Also, trying to "smooth" the trasition from dark color areas to lighter colors in certain scenes.



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



Not quite. Another 500 to 1000 cheaper would have been more fathomable. But sometimes you just have to live it up.



> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Now I think need to upgrade my DVD player, move from SD to HD Dish, condition the power... aauughhh! When does it stop?!?










Jamie at Invision Technologies (aka plasmaconnection.com) was very helpful when I bought my plasma from her. She made sure I had considered things I hadn't previously thought of before giving my "final decision" to purchase it.


----------



## flyjar

1. The "Model" you have. - HP PL4260N - 42" Plasma

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - great price through a friend, and was impressed in the store

3. What you like best about your Plasma. - all black bezel

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. - SD tv doesn't look the greatest

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - more component (2) or hdmi (1) inputs

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. - I'm not using the speakers, but they are way too big, Dumbo comes to mind

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. - Discovery HD & ESPN HD

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. - The fan can be a little annoying when the volume is low

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. - For the price I paid, yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - Your eyes are the best judge, I liked the picture on the HP just as much as the Panasonic, and the all black bezel with the final straw. For the price difference between the HP and the Panasonic, I'm very happy.


----------



## hoomook

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


REALLY CHEAP. Got it by filling out offers on a website

- my total spent was $300.00


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


its big. very clean looking (no speakers, tuner,etc.). its all picture and the PQ is amazing


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


cant think of anything i dont like. seriously.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


right now i wish i had a built in tuner b/c Time Warner San Antonio doesnt carry FOX HD. i've been watching '24' all season in hd and now i have to watch it in sd. i'm pissed. but hey "almost free" plasma, cant complain.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


none b/c if they included more features then that would jack the price up.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


how awesome the picture looks. hdtv & dvd look amazing!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


got mine really cheap. but i still think prices are inflated.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you're in the market for a plasma and already have a set top box (cable or sat) and surround system then you should look hard at Panasonic's industrial line. I LOVE mine.


----------



## mule65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoomook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> REALLY CHEAP. Got it by filling out offers on a website
> 
> - my total spent was $300.00



How'd you do that!?


----------



## Elemental1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mule65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How'd you do that!?



Nigeria?

ROFL......


----------



## hoomook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mule65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How'd you do that!?




i cant post URLs. do a search for rewardsvenue.


and do a search for "plasmawinners" on yahoo groups


----------



## hoomook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elemental1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nigeria?
> 
> ROFL......




dont laugh man... it works i swear check the "links" i sent in my other post


----------



## DennisB

1. The "Model" you have. - _Panasonic TH-42PX60U_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". - _Reviews from members here and elsewhere online pointed me to this set, seeing it in person & at a great price at the local B&M sealed the deal.
_

3. What you like best about your Plasma. - _Amazing picture quality, ease of setup._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. - _All of the stretch modes for SD content distort the images too much.
_

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - _Another component input & PIP would be nice.
_

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. - _Make a cleaner design & better looking stand, similar to the commercial models, however, the silver isn't as distracting as I thought it would be when watching the set._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. - _How killer Halo 2 looks in 480P on this set & how little HD content there is on cable/OTA.
_

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. - _Not really a fault of the plasma, but none of my other universal remotes (Onkyo TX-SR503, SA 8300HD Cable Box) can emulate the 'aspect' button on the Panasonic's remote. This is the only thing keeping me from replacing the Panny's remote._


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. - _Most definately. I wouldn't have been able to afford a 37" plasma just a year ago for what I paid today, much less a Panasonic.
_

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. - _I probably would have regretted the purchase if I did not have a HD-compatible cable box and cable service. Although there are only a few HD channels with my current service (Adelphia in the West Palm Beach, FL area provides local OTA stations & Discovery HD with digital cable package), I find myself watching shows I wouldn't normally watch just because they are in HD._


----------



## PHOCUST




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HsvToolFool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Babes are not as impressed as I could have hoped. No fawning or swooning when they see my big ol' plasma, amps, and speakers. It's almost like that stuff _isn't important to them!_ Go figure. They do say, "Oh my..." when they walk in the house, but I get the feeling they don't mean that in a _good_ way.



Hilarious!







Women will never get it when it comes to men and their "tech-no-gadgets" It has to be in the genes. Not that it is a better or worse issue... just different and different sometimes is good. The only thing you can hope for is to find a woman that will go along with the techie thing and not try to extract it from your being. IMHO, stay away from those that say "oh my" in a bad way... they are the ones that will not except that kind of expediture in a relationship.


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoomook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dont laugh man... it works i swear check the "links" i sent in my other post



Looks like www.rewardsvenue.com is out of business. Not surprised if they are giving away plasmas for $300....


----------



## Schlos

1. The "Model" you have.


LG 50PC3D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Really the deciding factors for this TV were the contrast ratio (10,000 to 1) & the burn-in preventative tools that it has.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It really just looks incredible. The blacks are like ink!!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Would like to have more than just 1 HDMI input. The component still looks really good, but the HDMI which is plugged into my LG dvd player with upconversion looks sick.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Well, I'd of course like more inputs & wish it was 1080p capable...but I'm not about to spend a ridiculous amount of money on that now when nothing really broadcasts in that resolution yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make the 50PC3D with the same amount of capabalities as the 50PX5D, but keep that great new XD engine and contrast ratio.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I got the 50", thinking that it was going to be a monster...after it was installed it actually didn't look as big as I thought it would. Fits perfect above the fireplace though.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I only had two problems after install. 1) My AV guy said that I had "dirty power." There would be a dark line running from bottom to top of my tv all the time. I went and bought a 3 to 2 plug converter at the hardware store though for $0.69 and that seemed to fix the problem. 2) My Xbox 360 doesn't look as good as it does on my 26" Samsung LCD. I noticed a lot of Jaggies when playing NBA 2K6.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


It really depends on how much you're willing to spend and how much you enjoy having a hot entertainment center. I got my LG for $3,250.00...it looks just as good as the Pioneer and it's almost $1K less. When you consider how good the pictures are, how much space they save and all the things you can use them for besides just standard TV, then I definitely think it's worth. Well, only if you're willing to spend money on the other components (good receiver, speakers, dvd player, game system) that truly make the tv live up to the price of admission.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm a total hermit in the winter. I hate the cold and love the NFL, so this plasma is sure to keep me happy year round. I definitely suggest getting the LG to anyone who is looking.


----------



## huntstealth

I just bought a viizio 50 inch for $1939 seems to be great so far, anybody know any thing about this brand.


----------



## Greg T

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 42HP95


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Firewire (I have 3 DVHS machines)

*Picture Quality (uses Panasonic glass)

*Price (Open Box from Best Buy, can't mention price on here, but it was really good and I had a coupon)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*I'm a big CRT guy (Sony 30" in workout room, 65" 9" gunned 65813 Mits for main TV)

The picture quality on this set is incredible, much closer to CRT than LCD. It's a bedroom TV and I sit about 9 feet away, from that distance it looks like CRT.

*This TV instantly made me a cooler dude.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*If you enter a channel number (example 4, you can't default it to 4.1 it will tune the analog station). So it takes me 3 key strokes to go directly to a digital station.

*If you setup the on/off timer it display right across the middle of your screen when you change channels. Ie,. on timer weekdays 6:30AM


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A better on/off timer. You can't set the exact off time (I might be able to use the TV guide to make this work). I usually have the TV come on at 6:30 (when I wake) and turn off at 7:40 (when I should be leaving)

*Guide info with channel changes, you have to open up the TV guide to see the program info. I'd like the guide info to act like Satellite with channel changes. The LG did it with OTA content.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Look at LG's menu system. This TV replaced an LG 32LXD1 (that's now going back after I found this deal).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How good the picture looked from 9' and how quiet the unit is with so many fans.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None (well, had to enter the next towns zip to get the TV guide to function correctly)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*I was just telling a buddy I remember when 42" plasmas where $10k (it wasn't that long ago). Albeit, I noticed that manufacturers are using the strip features tactic to reach the $2K mark.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Right now it's sitting on a 4.5 foot dresser. I'm hoping to mount it after my 30 days are up and I'm completely committed. Even though my bedroom is 13X17, It sort of dominates the room where it is now. I'm hoping that mounting it on a wall will change that drastically.

*Great sound quality from virtually hidden speakers.

*After setting color and contrast the picture really smoothed and popped.

*might want to look in the service menu later.

*Color temperature at warm looks about right on for gray scale. No blue, red or green blacks.


Update one week later: Couldn't wait,

I mounted it this weekend (Simplicity mount from Costco), completely changed the dominance in the room (it actually looks perfect for the room now). We are about 11.5 feet from the TV while we are in bed. I'm glad I didn't go smaller. I mostly watch HDTV from a HD Tivo and OTA, so I'm glad I didn't go ED either.


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huntstealth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a viizio 50 inch for $1939 seems to be great so far, anybody know any thing about this brand.



You'll find a lot of info if you do a search.










You can start here though.


----------



## Mr. Plasma

*The model you have: Samsung HP-S5053


What convinced you to purchase this particular model?


Fantastic PQ, performance (great skin tones, black levels in particular) in same league as Panny et al, at a very attractive price


What do you like best about your new plasma?


Great PQ!!! Tuner is very good, DVD performance is great.


What don't you loke about your new plasma?


Can't watch it enough--family objects!


What features do you wish your Plasma had?


No more, it's very well set now


What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?


Nothing at this time


What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your new plasma?


How large it was in my room, how absolutely great it looked!


What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?


Nothing yet


Do you really think that today's prices are worth it?


Yes, definately!!! Hard to beat at $3150.


Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Check out the new Samsungs before you buy, they are really quite nice, very competitive with Panny, Pio et al.*


----------



## Elemental1

1. The "Model" you have. - Panasonic TH-50PX500u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". - My eyes


3. What you like best about your Plasma. - PQ, Build quality...etc..etc


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. - Possible 720p input issues even though it hasn't impacted my viewing experience.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - None atm


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. - The new models are a step back....don't put profit margin over quality.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. - Looks even better at home.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. - Had some VGA input isses but seems ok now.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. - It was worth it for me but would like the pricing to become more mainstream.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. - The 50" 500u is the best plamsa I have laid my eyes on so far. Excellent set!


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elemental1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. - Panasonic TH-50PX500u
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. - The new models are a step back....don't put profit margin over quality.



I agree. Hopefully Panny will fix that with the 600 series. The 500U is still the best value for money for any consumer plasma (IMHO)


----------



## ShadowsHawk

As an intro, I've never owned a set larger than 27 inches and it wasn't even full stereo! I researched for many months before I decided on the following.


1. PRO-930HD


2. Simply put, I loved the picture. To be more specific I found the color to be very accurate, fade out was minimal in indirect light and I was not able to see any juddering effect.


3. I'll update the other questions as soon as it arrives which will not be for 2-3 weeks since they are back ordered at the moment. I just wanted to express my appreciation to everyone that posts here. I'm not an expert, but I didn't walk in blind.


ShadowsHawk


----------



## kweezr

1. The "Model" you have.


from a 42" ED to the TH-50PHD8UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Previous experience


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size and PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


SIZE(my wife)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


N/A


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


N/A


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


PQ, ease of set up


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Not yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, I paid the today for a 50" that I paid 3yrs ago for a 42" ED model!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Just get one!


----------



## etys rule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> *Panasonic TH-50PX60U*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> *Previous model reviews and general overall opinion on this unit. 2 HDMI's*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> *Picture....It is simply amazing. I really enjoy my TV now. Never was much of a TV person, until now.*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> *Have to change the aspect every time I power the thing on.*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> *Remembered the aspect ratio. Other than that, nothing.*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> *Nothing*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> *Picture in my home. WOW.*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> *None. And I hopefully won't*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> *Yes. Best Buy rules.*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> *Buy one. It is money very well spent.*
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



See reply


----------



## tcat

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 42" HD 42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This forum, CR ratings.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ, both SD and HD, weight.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Sound could be better.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A way to edit the cable program guide







)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Improve sound varation from channel to channel (really a Cable Co. problem)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Picture QUALITY, even on many SD stations


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None - although doesn't seem to remember (default) to last aspect size.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, unbelievable to get a high quality Plasma for same or slightly more than an LCD or DLP.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I find MANY TWC SD channels in "Just" mode, just about as good as the HD channels. This was a BIG surprize, and made me very happy with my switch from Dish to TWC at the same time I bought the Plasma.


----------



## dmastro

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny 42" HD 42-PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I bought the Panny 50" commercial model a couple years ago and love it. Not to mention the outstanding price I got this new one for.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I haven't taken delivery yet (tomorrow), but I chose the Panny for the picture quality, black levels and price/performance value.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


A PC input would be nice, but not terribly important since this is going in the bedroom.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I don't need a lot of features from my display, so I'm very happy with what it has.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


If this wasn't going into a bedroom, I'd worry about the ability of the 20W speakers to fill a room.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I hope there are no surprises.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none - knock on wood.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Of course, I'd love for prices to continue to drop, but this is still relatively new technology for which we're going to pay a premium. To me, it's worth the price of admission. To find a high quality 42" plasma display for less than $2,000 just shows things continue to move quickly in the right direction.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Nope, I'm good.


----------



## clayd333

1. The "Model" you have.

Pio 5060


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Media Box and quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Truly nothing, incredible!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none yet (maybe cheaper










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make it cheaper


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How beautiful it is both on and off.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The media box is really incredible if you want a clean wall mount.


Attached are some pictures taken, camera makes everything look really bright but tv picture looks awesome even on brightest day.


D


----------



## tcat

Here's picture of mine, found a nice 36" stand (which is really 42") at Circuit City. Paradigm Cinema 90's and PDR8 sub. Panny SA8300 STB, Panny XR57 receiver, Panny E80H recorder/player.

http://i.pbase.com/o4/13/3613/1/61297267.HT1.jpg 


My other comments 3 posts up.


----------



## kentgbr

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


positive reviews here and observed picture quality in stores


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


great picture with SD and HD sources, HD aspect ratio control, high contrast


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


feature set is sufficient


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


tone down the showroom default settings, they don't do the display justice


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


great SD picture


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


first set had a dead pixel near center screen, exchanged it, new set has no issues


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.


I think so, considering the picture quality and space savings


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I keep reading about "clayface" with this set when in vivid mode in showrooms.

With some minor adjustment it is absolutely not an issue and the picture quality is great.


----------



## dealsteve

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Next generation 10,000:1


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is amazing...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Having problems plugging my PC DVI to HDMI and well.. ya so what if it's not supposed to.

I'd like it to have a better sound system.. the 600 has the strips down the sides.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


DVI or HDMI input with easy config for the Pc. The 600 will come with VGA.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better sound next time..


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

OMG.. HD 50" is incredible.. do they make porn in HD?


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just the PC issue.. posted the question under Graphics..


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely... 3g at BB...


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Umm.. Love is grand..

Make yourself happy.. buy yourself a toy.. or 2 or 3..

Those are most happy that do they things that make them happy..

I might have been born yesterday but I stayed up all night?

I like Spicy Oriental Party Mix...


----------



## avjeff

Just this afternoon I purchased a Panasonic 42PD60U.


I decided on this model for a few reasons. This 42PD60U is not a high definition display, it is an enhanced definition television. But I am okay with this because it is a significant savings over the hd version and because my viewing distance will always be at least 11 feet. I am told at this distance the difference between hd and ed becomes negligible.


The one thing this set is missing which I wish it had is a cable card slot. Fortunately it has an hd tuner so I can get my hd fix without a cable box.


I'm really looking forward to delivery day so I can answer the rest of these questions.


----------



## smannepa

Hi Guys,

This is my first post here...


1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 50HP66


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Looked at HP, LG, Samsung, Panasonic and Toshiba at BB for almost 2 hours. Finally, Toshiba looked better to my eyes over the rest.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Don't know yet. Will let you know after couple of months.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The stand. I don't know how to take it off and mount the plasma on wall.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Multimedia card reader (CF/SD/MD/MS etc); Cable card


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Provide option to purchase with or without a stand.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Didn't think it would be this big in my small living room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Banding in sunset/sunrise shots; But I verified that this is the same for other manufacturer models too.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Maybe, maybe not; You have to pay high prices if you want latest technology.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## John151

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-37PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research on AVS, and then each time we visited a store, the wfie pointed to a Panny Plasma and would say "That is the best picture". I initially set out to get an LCD, and was anti-plasma, but the PQ swayed us to this unit.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture, even on SD sources.

Easy to set up.

Easy to use menus (many of the less expensive brands have very quircky menus that are very slow to respond).



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The stand "feet" extend about 8" in front of the unit. This is a problem for me since I have mine placed into a entertainment center, so I have to push the unit 8" back.


I choice fo black would be nice.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish the setup menu had separate controls for red/green/blue.

Wish the it could handle variable volume analog output for audio.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Alter the stand to form an apron between TV and surface unit sits on. Include screensaver in setup on consumer model. Rename "picture" control to contrast. Include calibration images in setup.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Out of the box picture on SD was outstanding.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely, yes. The price of this unit is around $500 less than last years, and I caught this unit on sale a CC,which put this unit into my price range.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## mule65

*1. The "Model" you have.*
Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK 

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Hours of research, many visits to B&M's and constant excellent reviews. The Panasonic commercial EDTV's can easily process HD/DVD/SD content -- less converting, scaling and picture processing provides a fast faultless picture.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

HD/DVD/SD Picture quality. Sleek and simple black bezel looks great on or off







.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Can't get rid of black bars on HD content








. 853X480 isn't ideal for PC. Wish they made a 50" version. Digital HDMI/DVI inputs would be nice but both component inputs work great. With any background light, glare is an issue.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How awesome HD looks -- it's better than the best DVD. Channel surfing and input flipping is much faster than I expected. Discreet's for power and inputs.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None. Panasonic has done a great job with their commercial plasma engineering. The packaging is phenominal -- you don't even need a box cutter.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

It's all relative -- very much like buying a new car: The hot new models will depreciate the fastest. The price I found for mine at TVAuthority was certainly worth it. Plasma is a fragile technology and likely won't be around as long as the fast evolving LCD but, I found plasma PQ to be much better than any LCD.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

AVS Forum and sponsors are fantastic resources -- saved me a lot of time and money. Caveat: Members with most posts usually have the best advice (ie. most EDTV bashers have under 100 posts







). There isn't enough HD and too much of it isn't broadcast in wide screen. When most content is presented in HD wide screen, a HD-DVD/Blu-Ray player costs $100, and a 60" 1080p flat panel costs under $2k then my 42PWD8UK will be moved to the bedroom.


----------



## fastwithstyle

1. Panasonic TH-50HDP8UK


2. After looking at he consumer model, what's not to like.


3. I'm guessing the unit will be upgrageable with plugin blades.


4. HDMI should have come with it.


5. The Beer tap I was looking for... didn't come with it.


6. It would be nice to have a resolution ID.


7. Not being able to find the HDMI (TY-FB8HM) plugin ANYWHERE IN THE WHOLE COUNTRY!


8. Still CANNOT find the TY-FB8HM after weeks of looking.


9. Since this is the first TV/Plasma I have purchased in 20 years, I can live with the cost.


10. I now understand the 3D effect everyone mentions. Watching the Softball National Championships, Cat almost put a knot on my noggin with more than a few of her pitches.


Damn what a picture!!!


----------



## raptura

1. Phillips (42PF7321D/37). Bought it at Costco and the website doesn't display the model #. I believe this is the one (got it off phillips), without the ambilight.


2. Price ($1799). Also, I've had phillips before and never had issues.


3. Picture


4. Sound (A mono radio probably sounds better.) Also, the near impossible to figure out features.


5. Stronger quality speakers.


6. Not to go "cheap" when it comes to instructions. The book has basic instructions and everything else is supposedly on a CD rom that doesn't come with the TV.


7. How light it was in comparison to SD TVs or DLPs, and how little room it took.


8. It has the "channel" display which I have not been able to figure out since there is NOTHING in the instructions.


9. I think so.


10. It's a good TV for the price, but I will eventually be replacing this for a Panasonic since they have some of the best reviews.


Thanks.


----------



## Bud-man

You guys think my ED Panny PM50 is worse then a 8uk?, it seems the same as it has just has builtin speakers and a host of input's, i dont think i would really see any diff if i owned one over my consumer model, sure i know the adjustments are better, but i feel it's the same glass.


----------



## lkneric

This is the ILO 42 EDTV Plasma from Wal Mart. Bought this unit a week ago with moderate expectations. I think it is a nice deal for the price. I am certainly not a videophile or TV junkie, but I was tired of watching DVDs and sports on my 25" tube, so I wanted an entry level flat screen with a little more size. My viewing habits: 3 to 5 DVD movies a month and less than 5 hours of TV per week (sports, news) so I'm a very light TV watcher.


Anyways, this set has exceeded my expectations. It has a DVI input, 2 Component inputs, and several other inputs including RCA type (composite?), SVideo, PC, etc. No external speakers yet, but the internal audio is actually ok at this point. Plenty loud and clear for general TV, but obviously would benefit from having Bass and surround for movie watching. That'll be my next purchase.


Currently hooked up is my SD DirectTV receiver (2 years old) thru SVideo. Pic is plenty bright and contrast looks fine to me. Clarity is good but varies from channel to channel. Also have a Pioneer DVR / DVD burner is hooked up via Component, and DVDs look amazing. 1st generation XBox is hooked up to RCA input, looks pretty good to me.


Set has 3 aspect options: 4:3, Panoramic, and Full. I can't figure out the difference beteween Panoramic and Full... Anyone have any ideas?


Remote is OK, but can't find code yet for my DirectTV remote. I may end up getting a newer universal or learning remote like the Logitech Harmony series.


Not much info on these sets, so I figured I'd post my experience. Somewhere I saw that these may be re-branded AKAI tv's but I don't know for sure. I love the thin black bezel and the general look and feel of the TV. The glass has a significant glare when my ceiling fan light is on, but as I understand it, glare is an issue with most Plasma TVs. I just turn the lights off when watching.


If anyone has any questions let me know and I'll try to answer.


Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Colin123

1. The "Model" you have.


LG DT-50PY10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PRICE VERSUS FEATURES


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


SIZE & DEFINITION


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


THAT IT BROKE DOWN


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


APART FROM WORKING, THAT YOU COULD USE THE SOUND AMPLIFIER WITHOUT THE SCREEN BEING "ON"


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


HAVE MORE STOCKOF REPLACEMENT PANELS


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


HOW GOOD IT WAS UNTIL IT BLEW


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


SCREEN STARTED GETTING RED & GREEN DOTS & DASHES PARTICULARLY IN THE DARKER AREAS 7 WHEN THE PICTURE WAS FULL OF ACTION


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

NO, NO, NO, NO AND JUST IN CASE NO


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


CONSIDER OTHER THAN PLASMA &/OR LG.


Thanks.


Dave[/quote]


----------



## henryso

The model you have:

Samsung HP-S4253


What convinced you to purchase this particular model?

Attractive price, picture quality, great looks.


What do you like best about your new plasma?

Amazing PQ for HD!


What don't you like about your new plasma?

Picture quality for SD.


What features do you wish your Plasma had?

Can't think of anything.


What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?

Picture quality for SD could be better.


What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your new plasma?

Set up was easy.


What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?

None.


Do you really think that today's prices are worth it?

Yes, a great deal for $1,899.


Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The Samsung is highly recommended.


----------



## malaugh

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer Elite 1130HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Picture quality, Dual Tuners, Dual HDMI

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture quality is outstanding, watching HD and DVD sources is like going to the movies. SD picture quality is very good.

The built in sound is excellent.

The TV guide is very useful

The split screen feature is great, the set is big enough so you can watch two shows at once.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The fan runs all the time, even when the set is off. Its quiet, but you can still hear it.

The CH+ and CH- display all the channels is finds during auto channel scan, you cannot delete them.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

A button that makes all broadcasters change their shows to High Def.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Do not run the fan when the set is switched off.

Update the software so we can delete channels.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The picture quality, if you look at these in the store, you have no idea. Mine was delivered at noon, and looks great in daylight, but at night with the lights down and the HT sound turned up - WOW.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, I am hoping that Pioneer becomes the "Lexus" of plasmas, with reasonable prices, but not so low as to compromise on features or quality.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

To those who are thinking of buying a plasma - Go do it, you will not regret it.

To those who are thinking of buying an LCD - Look long and hard at plasmas before you decide, the picture quality is nowhere near a plasma, the "grey" blacks will show up even more in your home.


----------



## AEC

1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 55HDX62


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was waffling between a 50" Panasonic & LG Plasma and the 60" Sony SXRD. I would not buy the Sony until the new ones came out because of the quality issues I personally observed and what I have read about here on the forum. If I went that route, I would wait for the new models. I would not have even gotten the Hitachi because the Panasonic and LG price points are better, though the Hitatchi picture quality (IMO) beats both out. So why did I buy this model? A pal is going through a divorce and I got it (less than 10 hours on it) w/the stand for less than either the 50" Panny or LG.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Crystal clear picture, deep (non-crushed) blacks, lack of picture noise.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Needs to have a cooling fan run 24x7 - doesn't really bother me much. Just hate to spend money on electricity to cool a unit in "Sleep" mode.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Cannot think of any.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Set the input selector so that you can select input by name, (you can label each input) as opposed to scrolling through them. Same issue w/my Sony.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Same surprise I had when I got a Sony HD LCD; i.e., how great the picture looked in MY house. Viewing at the best B&M HT store in their most expensive theater and equipment will not give you any idea of what the display will ultimately look like in your living/family room, under your lighting conditions, with your HT/HD equipment. It was a shock for both sets.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Knock wood - none yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. This set came out MSRP at 8K last year. then later this year there was a 2k price drop at Magnolia. (Do not want to break any rules here). Last time I saw it at Magnolia, its' price rivaled that of similar 50" plasmas by Panny and LG (though a little higher in price).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged

The last post in this thread said;


"To those who are thinking of buying an LCD - Look long and hard at plasmas before you decide, the picture quality is nowhere near a plasma, the "grey" blacks will show up even more in your home. "


I have a Sony 55KDFE A20 and I love it. It is in my basement. But I have to agree with the above quote. I obviously could not compare these 2 side by side in my home, but after seeing both in the same room under identical lighting conditions, hooked up to identical HD and HT equipment, it is a no-brainer. The plasma's color, black level, depth is not a fair comparison to my Sony. I will just add that even w/the SDE on my Sony, I think it is a great set for the money and everyone who viewed it (before I got my plasma) was "wowed" at the picture on sports & HD Discovery and HD movies and even in SD w/digital. But it is not a plasma. Hope this post helps someone. These decisions are so subjective - no one has your eyes nor your ears. We all see and hear things somewhat differently.


----------



## medude

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


User review, good value for the money, 10000-1 contrast


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is amazing on HD and good on SD, 2 HDMI inputs


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Plasma died after 4 hours of viewing, all inputs dead..



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Screen saver, white wash feature.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Upconvert SD signals to HD


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

OMG.. HD 50" is incredible.. Much bigger at home, light weight


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See number 4


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely..


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None


----------



## Numbers Nerd

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH42PX600U. Ordered from Panny Direct 5/31. Delivered 6/19.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews of prior Panasonics, particularly Home Theatre Magazine and Consumer Reports. Reviews on this board further helped, particularly the ones showing dramatically better black levels versus the Pioneers. The price was considerably lower than the comparable Pioneers.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Considering that the last TV I bought was 16 years ago, just about everything.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The break-in period.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Actually, I wish it had a second cable/antenna input, so I could keep an antenna hooked up for OTA broadcasts, which could then be displayed on the split screen.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

You can stop making them now that I've got mine.









*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I was pleasantly surprised, given that I have only basic analog cable with no set-top box or cable card (yet), that I get both the TV Guide On Screen and the local HD channels. That is, my local cable provider (TWC) doesn't encrypt the big four (CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox) digital high-def stations, and my set's QAM tuner found them.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Didn't realize I needed two sets of A/V cables running from my combo VCR/DVD player (because component cables only carry the DVD output). Obviously this isn't the fault of the TV, but I wanted to share.









*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Well, I spent the money, didn't I? Honestly, yes. Think about the money you spend for other things like car repairs, new roofs, kid's playsets - you'll get a lot more enjoyment out of this purchase!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

A) Aspect ratios and connections are a pain. Life was much simpler when I viewed my old 25" CRT with one set of inputs, and watched videos in letterbox format without any concern.

B) Read all opinions here with a healthy skepticism. Everybody thinks their new set is amazing. If they have a Pioneer, it is clearly better than the Panasonics. If they have a Panasonic, it is clearly better than the Pioneers. If they have a cheaper brand, it is every bit as good as the Pios and the Pannys.


----------



## howe

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH50PX600U.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews of prior Panasonics, improved specs for new model, styling of the 600U, compared to other displays in the price range, obvious choice even against Pioneer which has a very reflective high gloss black bezel but similar PQ for more money.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD PQ is outstanding. Built in sound has been good enough that setting up my surround sound became a low priority.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Ambient light glare is still an issue with plasma displays.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It'd be nice if it had coaxil digital out instead of just optical and about two more inputs, ie: another HDMI and a standard S-Video on the back of the set.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Bring back the swivel pedestal from last year. I'd like to be able to angle the set from time to time. Shame on you for skimping on the remote. It was much better last year. Where's the back lighting?


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The TV guide was actually useful for OTA. VHS was watchable. SD was better then I saw in stores on most other models.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The remote is not very strong on IR communication.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I've been on the fence a few years waiting until I could afford it. Today's prices are the lowest ever and the sets are better than ever. Especially the 600U series, in particular, is worth it compared to alternatives. Nevertheless, its still a lot of money but not in the $5K to 10K range an excellent 50" set used to be.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

1080P 50" sets are coming and the prices will go down. But life is short. At the price point, Panasonic delivers the best product for the price at the current resolution. The 600U series is a class act and as nice looking as any other set out there with identical build quality to last year's model and better specs. Get one of these and you'll be a happy camper until everything goes HD and 1080P a few years down the road.


----------



## 2therock

1. The "Model" you have.

*42" Hitachi 42HDT52*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*In store PQ comparisons. Also Hitachi reputation. Several of our family households have had Hitachi RP-CRT 4.3:1 Ultravisions for years and were great to view and were trouble free.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*PQ is outstanding.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*One minor user interface issue on the remote is all.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*"Mercy Sakes" It's got everything. Very Feature Rich.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

*Individual source buttons on the remote instead of the scroll and enter.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*SD is better than expected. It is as good as delivered from the Cable provider.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Hmmm. Yes in my case, I got a really good deal on mine or would not have purchased. Prices are falling like rain.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I really like this TV. If you are not going to wall mount, the remote controled power swivel base is a must have. Fantastic TV.*


----------



## HM924

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer PDP-5060HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Picture/sound Quality, Media Receiver, PC input*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture/sound Quality, Media Receiver*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*MR generates heat*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*can't think of anything*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*make them faster, I waited five months for mine*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Sound quality is great, has a bit of surround effect to it*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Saw some burn-in within the first few days. Switched to always using full screen, which is annoying*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*You get what you pay for, but would be nice if plasmas were cheaper*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Auto-filling the screen is useless if you're using a cable box.*


----------



## Junior6

1. The "Model" you have.

Toshiba 42hp66


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price/Brand/PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ is very nice with the new LG screen. Very Hi-res and hi-contrast.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Tuner could be faster to switch channels.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't use the TV as a center channel speaker.

ATSC tuner doesn't show signal strength


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the quality and price competitiveness


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Great PQ with just SD and Excellent PQ with a 480p DVD player(Philips dvp642).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

NONE.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They are getting cheaper but I think they are nearing their low end.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Judged with the Panny 60u and normalized for the default high brightness/contrast/sharpness levels, this Toshiba compares very well. I was seriously considering the Panny until I saw this and the price was $700 lower for the 42". The PQ in the store was not normalized and so I knew out of box the Panny 'seemed' sharper but after tinkering with them, it was not hard to get a good PQ on either.


----------



## TubaSaxT

1. The "Model" you have.

Philips 42PF9630A.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Seemed to be the best available in my price range.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Two HDMI inputs, good off-air reception, the ambilight.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't adjust external speaker output with volume control (or perhaps I just haven't found the way to enable it yet). Contrast ratio not quite as good as similar models.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Onscreen guide--looking through the thread on this model, it seems it may have had one at some point, not sure of the details.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make it with an all-black frame.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Easy to setup.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

External speaker output referenced in #4.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, this is one of my best investments.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I think these models are about out of stock, at least at BBs. I really like it, good price, decent features, I'd go for it if you find one.


----------



## Emig5m

1. The "Model" you have.
*Maxent 42" MX-42HPM20*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Price to performance ratio (best bang for buck) for what I was looking for- a 42" HDTV Plasma Monitor that was affordable and performed good as well - And it seemed to get good reviews at the few sites that reviewed it.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Colors are so bright and vivid without being over-saturated! (reason I chose to stick with plasma for my movie veiwing even with plasmas other known downfalls)*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Speakers not removable, and not all black color casing (it's black and silver)*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*More aspect ratio and zoom control.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Make it all black, make the speaker removable and more aspect ratio control and zooming features.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*None really. I researched it thoroughly online before buying it and it performed to expectations and what the review sites said. I knew you really couldn't judge the PQ at the store because of thier degraded signal that spanned over 30 or so displays combined which I think is good actually for the general population (not the avid/hardcore theater freaks that really need to see it at it's full potential before they buy) since they wont get it home after veiwing a deticated properly setup HD signal on it at the store then a potential unproperly setup SD signal/lower grade connection and be disapointed in it and want to return it. (I've seen freinds go through this)*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*My credit card debt is higher.







None, actually. Works great.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes and no. This plasma, the price I paid for it (I bought it at one of the membership wholesale warehouses) and price-to-performance ratio, or actually, my real personal issue- price-to-downfall ratio of this particular model, it was worth it. What I mean with price-to-downfall ratio is paying multi-thousand dollars say on a bigscreen TV and having to deal with tech issues such as color banding, non-true blacks, burn-ins, fast motion distortion (I notice this mainly on the LCD screens), all the different aspect ratios and formats that's out there etc, etc, I think is what makes it not worth it over actual prices.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Peeking through the vents in the back reveals that this plasma uses LG electronics inside.*


----------



## PatMcNJ

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TH42PX-6U (COSTCO ONLY model)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Had to return a Phillips that had black screen issue to BB, went with this Panasonic instead for better reliabilty.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Great picture! Plus, 2 HDMI inputs, and loads of other input choices. HAs a TUNER as well, wanted that to get the Tivo running.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Aspect ratio seems to default to 4:3 when you change input sources, I am not sure if I can change that


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I would like to be able to change aspect ratios while using remote on DVD or any other mode (I use "VCR" for my Tivo.) Switching back to "TV" to do this is annoying.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Make the bezel all black, but not shiny black. (this TV has a medium gray bezel, with lighter silver speaker below)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Fantastic picture, easy setup.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. NONE!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes..... prices are falling, I never had a high def before, never had a large screen, we LOVE it


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Make a list of the features you want, read this forum, and look at ALOT of TVs before you decide what to buy


----------



## schwett

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer PDP-5060HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*picture quality, aesthetics, media receiver*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*picture quality and aesthetics*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*the broken 'zoom' mode for 2.40:1 content drives me crazy*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*see above, would also like a back panel vga input*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*they've already disregarded my 'advice' heheh and took a huge step back with the 5070, imo.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*the first one arrived shattered. that was a nasty surprise. i had never really seen a good quality HD signal before, and i was blown away by it.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*at one point it refused to turn on, because of the order things were disconnected.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*it looks amazing, the room looks so much better than with an RP or CRT TV.[/B*


----------



## Frost147

SAMSUNG HPC 4252 - Canadian Edition


Lots of researching, lots of reading and comparison shopping to stay within a few hundred $$$ of budget


Best: PQ through SD, HD and DVD playing.


Could do better: Remote is a bit "wacky" in both design and execution.


Wishlist: More than 1 HDMI input would be appropriate


Biggest surprise: The weight of the unit. Not having to do anything to adjust the picture. This set was A-OK out of the box.


Price: Hey, it is what it is. This particular set gave me a fantastic picture and more features for less price than either the panasonics' or the pioneers' of the world.


Final Word: This set will definitely give your friends "TV Envy".


----------



## dpastor

My first post, here goes.

I recently purchased a panasonic 50hd8uk hooked up to a denon s301 for sound. This has been a outstanding purchase for both viewing and audio. My only problem is this. I have not been able to get the hdmi imputs to work on the plasma. The set has two slots, one for the cable and the other for dvd or whatever. My question is, has anyone else had this problem and if so were they able to get the issue resolved. I have the cable running on component which seems fine but I would like to have the option of running hdmi if I want. Thanks for any respones.


----------



## Pdogg320

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-50PX60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Tons of research and loads of good reviews by you people and all around, thanks all of you!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-The picture quality is amazing!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-Well nothing other than having to baby it at first so i dont get IR, but thats for plasmas in general and i find its all worth it for the amazing picture.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-A feature that automaically adjusts the aspect ratio to each channel but i dont even think its possible.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-Keep up the good work










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-The size!! it looks so much bigger in my living room than in the B&M store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-Nothing *knock on wood*, no dead pixels, no hum or buzz.. its perfect!!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-Yea i wish it was cheaper but needless to say its still worth it!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-Anyone still on the fence about what tv i highly recommend this tv, it is so amazing and the quality is very good even on non hd sources, no jaggies or anything!!


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpastor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My first post, here goes.
> 
> I recently purchased a panasonic 50hd8uk hooked up to a denon s301 for sound. This has been a outstanding purchase for both viewing and audio. My only problem is this. I have not been able to get the hdmi imputs to work on the plasma. The set has two slots, one for the cable and the other for dvd or whatever. My question is, has anyone else had this problem and if so were they able to get the issue resolved. I have the cable running on component which seems fine but I would like to have the option of running hdmi if I want. Thanks for any respones.



dpastor, You might have better luck posting this question on one of the Panasonic threads. There are several, but this one is dedicated to your model , so it looks like a good place to start. (It's very long, but you can skip to the end.) Good luck.


----------



## bruss

I pulled the trigger yesterday and picked up a new set

*The "Model" you have.*

-Hitachi 42HDs69

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

-Lots of reading and learning on AVS

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Awesome Picture. i was VERY surprised at the SD picture quality..

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Remote Response is sub par

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Still looking for one, better remote

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

buy one get one free?

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Again the SD picture quality is very good. Havent moved my lss-3200 DTV box to the new set yet.. SO i have yet to even see HD on it.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

-Nothing

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*I paid exactly what i paid for my 65" RPTV 3 yrs ago.. I was happy with the price

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Read a ton and get what you want..


----------



## fogarmj

The Model you have.

Samy HP-s4253


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great PQ. I compared it right next to Panny and was amazed how good the samy looked for HD and Blew the panny away in SD (IMHO). the case is drop dead gorgeous.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD PQ is fantastic, case is beautiful


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

extra zoom modes


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


zoom modes in HD


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how great CSI Miami looks in HD


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-Nothing


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


before you buy a Panny because of the reviews here, take a good look at the new Samsungs. they are nice and way better than previous models. trust your own eye.










Holla.


----------



## Peter Grant

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-50PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Lots of reading this forum, and seeing the 60u model in stores (actually purchased sight-unseen).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-The size of the screen and the colours!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-The location of the digital audio out on the set is a real pain. Who thought of that? Viewing pictures is quite poor (slow and small). The pedistal stand is a little too siler for my liking. Set picture more than makes up for any of this of course.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-The aspect ratio is a pain all right.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-It's an amazing product - keep it simple.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-How easiy it was to get out of the box and get everything set up. How much roomier our place looks with the thin TV. (Our old 36" Sony CRT took up a LOT of room.)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-Nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-Yes, I've been researching and watching for years. The price point for 42" displays has been good for a while now - the point for 50" displays today is great.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-I keep being unsure, second-guessing myself, etc. As others have said, if you're looking for a 50" display, now's a great time.


----------



## 03roadstar

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung SP-S4223


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PQ for the price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Ease of setup and PQ when viewing DVDs.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Speakers.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


The ability to change the color of the side black bars and built in test patterns.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


See # 5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


See #3.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I would say so. A color TV in the late 50s to early 60s was about $480 to $600. They were really expencive sets back then.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I wished the MFGs would do away with "F" connecters and go to BNC style.


----------



## bobby515

i have a 32 lcd samsung LNS3251 , i have comcast cable the hd is great the reg. cable channels are fair, i can still take the tv back this week , any idea about lcd, vrs plamsa , 1 could go 42" i seen a pani 37" plamsa for $1700 but am afraid of getting the same cable problem, the samsung is a great tv , but its the reg. cable channels that make me pissed..i paid $1500 for this tv which was a nice price at bestbuy...buy if i need top spend a little more i will. this tv is used for a computer/bedroom

bob


----------



## kubebot




dealsteve said:


> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Panasonic TH-50PX60U
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Having problems plugging my PC DVI to HDMI and well.. ya so what if it's not supposed to.
> 
> I'd like it to have a better sound system.. the 600 has the strips down the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> dealsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same set, I connected my PC DVI-HDMI (HDMI INPUT 2) no problem. My GFX card is a NVIDIA 7800GT, custom resolution @ 1240x700. 1280x720 creates overscan. What seems to be the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dealsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> OMG.. HD 50" is incredible.. do they make porn in HD?
> 
> 
> 
> dealsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is some HD Pr0n but not much....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## drexp2000

Panasonic TH-50PX60U



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Having problems plugging my PC DVI to HDMI and well.. ya so what if it's not supposed to.

I'd like it to have a better sound system.. the 600 has the strips down the sides.



dealsteve said:


> I have the same set, I connected my PC DVI-HDMI (HDMI INPUT 2) no problem. My GFX card is a NVIDIA 7800GT, custom resolution @ 1240x700. 1280x720 creates overscan. What seems to be the problem?
> 
> 
> Try 1366 x 768 resolution. Thats native for our Panny 50PX60U.


----------



## Conflicted1

1. The "Model" you have.


NEC 50XR5

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Nothing better on the market


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

a TWIN


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The beautiful picture


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Definately


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Chris from Cleveland Plasma is Great to buy from!


----------



## Lyca

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung HP-S5053


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Comparison in stores (many - they all have different signals, canned programs, etc.).


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The picture quality ( detail, color, overall richness and smooth movement).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Make this "any plasma": I'm overblowing it but I'm scared of Burn-In.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Official DVI/HDMI conversion & support for PCs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. See 5 above; also need control over black area when broadcasts don't cover entire screen (need to be able to make these areas light gray, etc.).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How good the digital receiver is and how many sub-channels you get over the air! I am using an Antennas Direct 8 Bay UHF antenna and I'm getting so much "free" programming that I can't see going to Sat. or Cable. I absolutley love HDTV!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I have to say yes for today but if one waits a few years when HDTV technology matures and becomes "old hat", prices will probably become more reasonable.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. This TV is great! We have been buying "Wide-screen" videos for several years now and finally have something cool to watch them on. We sit about 15' from the screen and the effect is fantastic.


----------



## kubebot




drexp2000 said:


> Panasonic TH-50PX60U
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Having problems plugging my PC DVI to HDMI and well.. ya so what if it's not supposed to.
> 
> I'd like it to have a better sound system.. the 600 has the strips down the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dealsteve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same set, I connected my PC DVI-HDMI (HDMI INPUT 2) no problem. My GFX card is a NVIDIA 7800GT, custom resolution @ 1240x700. 1280x720 creates overscan. What seems to be the problem?
> 
> 
> Try 1366 x 768 resolution. Thats native for our Panny 50PX60U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried but my drivers wont except 1366x768. At 1240x700 it looks native, with no over or underscan, so Im fine with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## abzy2004

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer -5071HD

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Features + Black border + PQ

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looks + PQ in HD

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I actually wish it had a media receiver. Gives a lot of flexibility in wall mouting. At least could be optional. PiP should be usable via external inputs as well.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Stop mucking with HDMI!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

SD PQ

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well.. this question is a loaded for Electronics







.. Buy when you think you can afford and want and stop looking at prices once you buy

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## RareWS6

1. The "Model" you have.

PANY TH50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

consumer reports review, online reviews, store visits


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

sturdier stand


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

move video mode options


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

include wall mount; include setup dvd, include video dvd


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

size


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far, except calibrating picture quality


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes


----------



## specie

1. The "Model" you have.

PIONEER 5070


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

THIS FORUM,STORE VISITS


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PICTURE QUALITY, FAMILTY ROOM IS NOW THEATRE (even w/o HD DVD or extra speakers)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

NOTHING (except now i know for sure my comcast cable is a piece of crap)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

NONE (i'm a very simple person)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

IT IS STILL KINDA HEAVY


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PICTURE QUALITY AND WEIGHT


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

NONE


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

IT'S A FIAT DOLLAR - LITTLE PIECES OF PAPER WITH INK ON THEM. THEY ARE ONLY AS GOOD AS PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE. I WOULD GLADLY TRADE THEM FOR A GREAT VIEWING EXPERIENCE


----------



## retexan599




specie said:


> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> PHILIPS 50PF9631D
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> THIS FORUM,STORE VISITS
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> PICTURE QUALITY
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> NO COMPLAINTS
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> EASIER CLOSED CAPTIONS
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> IT PUTS OUT A LOT HEAT
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> PICTURE QUALITY BLEW ME AWAY
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> NONE
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> SO FAR SO GOOD


----------



## phail

1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 42HDT79


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

THIS FORUM, Other Forums, Magazines, CNET Reviews,


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PICTURE QUALITY, Power Swivel Base, 3 HDMI inputs (yeah that's right- not a typo!)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

NO COMPLAINTS


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Power Swivel option for wall mounting


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the great work! First 42" Plasma with 1080 x 1080! GO HITACHI!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The picture was amazing in SD and was way more than expected in HD!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think the price point is just right for me anyways. I was willing to pay alot for my CRT years ago and I'm willing to pay alot for my Plasma today.


----------



## sparetire

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny TH-42PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Avs forum, panasonic name


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The colors, how it handles dark scenes and no red push


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Remote is a little slow.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


True 1080p











7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Dvds look really good when paired up with oppo 971.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## bigbucky

1. The "Model" you have.


Toshiba 50hp16 (Costco)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, Costco return policy, features (2 HDMI and PC input)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Price, features, Pic quality on HD DVD and Xbox 360


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The size really shows off how poor the HD material is on DirecTV. It wasn't quite as noticeable on my 46" DLP


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A second ATSC connection/tuner so I can run basic cable and OTA HD at the same time.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Again, it really shows off the compression in the DirecTV signal. Also I was pleasantly surprised that the set "remembers" the custom picture settings for each individual input!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yep, I paid $700 less now for this TV than I did 3 years ago for my Sammy 46" DLP.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Doing side by side auditions of the 42" version of this set at BB versus the Panasonic and Samsung sets really showed me that there is very little (if any) difference in picture quality between these sets. I'm surprised that there is not much discussion going on regarding the Toshiba plasmas.


----------



## baw659

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer PDP 5070HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Previously owned a PDP 5040


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I think I miss the Media receiver


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Back lighted remote


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Offer with or without media receiver and light the remote like the old ones


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Beautiful to look at


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## avjeff

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic 50PX60U 50" Plasma TV

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I loved the Panasonic 42PD60U I had a couple months ago, but it was too small. I exchanged it for a Samsung DLP, and then a SONY LCD RP, and was dissatisfied with both those sets, due to SSE (silk screen effect) mostly, and poor standard definition performance. I finally decided plasma was the only technology I found satisfactory, and convinced my wife that the expense of the 50" was worth it. (Circuit City was REALLY cool about letting me exchange three sets before finding the one I loved).

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

High definition content is amazing, but even more importantly, the standard definition content looks excellent as well. This is very important to me, seeing as 80% of what I watch is standard definition.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The remote is pure fromage. Very plastic and cheap looking. I also wish each input had its own settings, instead of having Vivid, Standard and Cinema settings persist across all inputs.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

It would be nice if it had a pixel orbiter function, and maybe a white screen sweep function for dealing with any image retention.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Add a pixel orbiter function, and maybe a white screen sweep function for dealing with any image retention. Also, an all-black case would be nice too.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Only 96lbs, and the thing is massive. It's thin and sleek, but that is a big, big screen. And the standard definition content looks excellent.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I think plasmas are over-priced. But they are complicated units and likely not cheap to build. If you have over 3k to drop on a TV, I would say the 50PX60U is definitely worth it. Brilliant high definition, excellent standard definition, great size and form-factor... can't go wrong.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Be sure to turn down your contrast (picture) and brightness to 50% or lower for the break-in period, or you'll be blubbing in the forum about screen burn.


----------



## pbenjamin

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer PDP-4271


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Previously owned a Pioneer PDP-4304 monitor. Knew I wanted Pioneer or Panasonic, couldn't tolerate silver bezel.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Having issues with Harmony remote.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Screen saver, screen management, etc.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. Lose the silver trim.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. The improvement in displaying black is remarkable (over the PDP-4304).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Seemed to more or less reboot itself once during a TV Guide session.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes


----------



## TomSlick

Pioneer Elite PRO-FHD1 50" Monitor.


I purchased it because it's the first 1920X1080 flat panel display I could get my hands on.


Best picture that I've ever seen on any display (and I've been installing Custom Electronics for 22 years).


Price is on the high side ($6K wholesale), but worth it.


----------



## nadanvy

1. Samsung HP-S4253


2. This particular unit had all of the features we were wanting that met our budjet.


3. INCREDIBLE Picture Quality, in both areas (Satellite (High Definition and Standard Definition); and DVD.


4. Initial black levels. Have not done any adjusting of Picture Setting (Still in 100-hour break-in period).


5. DVI Input or 3rd HDMI


6. The biggest thing I could recomend is USE YOUR OWN EYES and RESEARCH YOUR UNIT! Anyone can say anything they want about a particular screen. Do the work, and rely on your own perceptions.


7 The High Definition Picture Quality and the Up-Converted Video coming from the DVD player.


8. None at this stage


9. The prices of today are a bit high; but, once the deadline for providing Digital broadcast approaches, the prices will fall, drastically.


10. Get a warranty with your unit; get the unit professionally installed; and adhere to the initial break-in period. If you have the means, get your plasma ISF callibrated; at the least, get yourself one of the Video Callibration DVDs that are available.


----------



## delphi96

1. The "Model" you have. Hitachi 42HDS69


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Best 42" inch image quality and highest resolution.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Outstanding picture quality, gorgeous color, highest resolution of 42" displays.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Remotes lag before menu comes up and #5


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Manual adjustment of 16:9 cropping. One 16:9 mode shows all the original image but one channel shows giberrish on one edge from too much of the image being shown. The other 16:9 mode crops 5%.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. See #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. See #3 First words were Holy #@$*!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. No problems.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes, it is an awesome tv with the best picture you'll see in a 42" plasma.


----------



## brady239

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic 42PWD8UK*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Read a lot of positive reviews, seemed to be the best "bang for my buck" within my price range. With my viewing distance (9'+) and programming (mostly digital TV & DVDs, small amount of HD), produces a great picture. With the 9UKs coming soon, I got a great deal.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *The picture is great. Even with the settings knocked back a little for the break-in period. HD programming is superb even though this is an EDTV. HD looks better on this set than other HD model I viewed in stores.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Wish you could adjust aspect of HD source. This feature is said to be included with the 9UK ED model, but for the price difference I can deal with it.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *See above.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *None at the moment.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *The quality of HDTV on the ED monitor.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Price I paid for this Plasma was well worth it. Saved a lot over the consumer EDTV (42PD60U). Even with the seperate purchase of the stand.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *Will add more once 100 hour break-in period has passed.*


----------



## loveoldtrux

1. The "Model" you have.

HP PL5060


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Employee discount


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's BIG, it's BOLD, it's BEAUTIFUL and the wife loves it


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I wish it didn't run so hot..... good for winter heating bills but in


summer, it adds to the heat


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It's got all we wanted


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your


Plasma.

Get a better shipping department


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How heavy it was

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Shipping was awful


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It WAS a liitle "steep" even after the employee discount


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great TV!! I love the built-in features and programming for the TV


----------



## Brock Strongo

1. LG 50PC3D

2. $1600(Canadian) cheaper than Panasonic 50px60u. Also, 2 year warranty.

3.Great price/performance ratio.

4.Only one hdmi input.

5.One more hdmi input.









6.Add one more hdmi input.

7.The sound. Absolutely great for a tv. I'm almost hesitant about hooking up my surround system. Almost. Regular cable looks very good as well.

8.None so far. Only my second day.

9.If it lasts as long as I hope it will then yes it was worth the price.

10.So far so good. Easy set up and after some minor tweaks looks great.


----------



## jaymac8888

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TH-42PX600U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *I was set on a panasonic 42 inch plasma, and this was the best one out there for me when it came to quality, features, look, etc. Plus I got an amazing deal thanks to my friend who researched it.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Outstanding HD picture. Like out of control. Also, the look and the speakers are very good.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *The fact that I have to treat it more delicately than a newborn baby.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *After a week or so, there are no features that I'm yearning for. I guess that "pixel shifter" thingy or whatever they call it would be nice. Maybe it does have that and i dont know about it.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Be more open about the burn in/image retention issue. Also, I would ask them to go into more detail about what features the TV has to combat image retention, i.e.: white screen, pixel shift, etc.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *How good standard definition tv looked. I mean its not amazing, but so much better than I had anticipated.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None yet.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *I wish they were cheaper, but you really do get a great picture. Whether or not its worth it, is debatable.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *I'm watching pre-season football as I write this and the picture (even with my settings low for break in) is phenomenal. I can't get over how nice it is. Only problem is that they always have that damn scoreboard up on the screen. You would think TV companies would be sensitive to the concerns of plasma owners.*


----------



## waitsone

1. 42HDS52 -Hitachi


2. Been saving for 7 months for it, plus circuit city had excellent reviews for it and loved all the features I read about it.


3. HD channels are mind blowing. The design of the TV is sleek and just plain looks good.


4.It is heavy, and that it can be easily damaged, have to treat like a baby.


5.Maybe a extra HDMI port, it has two though, that's enough.


6.More help with ways to prevent burn in.


7.How good it looks with videogames, how neat the auto swivel is.


8. It has this slight ghost image during dark scenes, not bad, only I have noticed it so far.


9. Its normally priced at $2,500, but I got at a discount, end up being $1,400, its still worth it compared to other plasma's.


10. I watched World Cup Soccer on ESPN HD, I don't like soccer but I couldn't help it cause it look so good on this TV, can't wait till NFL football starts. This TV is one of the best on the market, my opinion its atleast the best 42inch out there.


----------



## montl

1. The "Model" you have.

Philips 42PF7220A/37B


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Refurb price at Philips Outlet - Plus reviews seemed ok and looking at a new one at Costco the unit was great.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Price - Oh, and I like the Picture - Can't wait for more HD and NFL 2006


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

VESA 800x400 Mount is more expensive than I thought - and you cant realy flush mount it do to heat...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Center Channel Speaker Input - More than a 90 Day warrranty - Convinced that at day 91 it will fail!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your

Plasma.

Get a better shipping department - EGL was so hard to get information from


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

As a refurb unit it still looked new enough - wasn't dented or beat up! That was a good surprise - I was expecting the worst!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Digital Channels pick up hundreds of channels off of a unused cable line - 76.2346 76.1 76.2 76.34 etc...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I was able to get it at a great great price - my 25 cent Royal flush paid for it!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

n/a


----------



## TommyRays

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH42-PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Features like PIP, SD card photo


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality and sound is pretty good


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

TV Guide always off 1 hour ahead, and a popping sound when the comercials switch from local commercials to national commercials, typically at night


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Aspect Ratio Lock - Pick 1 aspect ratio and stay on that aspect ratio and to do a better job controlling my Panasonic DVR from the tv's TV Guide


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your

Plasma.

Do a better job at Customer Service- after all, these TV's are not cheap. We demand better service and to be treated with more respect. Panasonic should have the ability to conference Customer, Panasonic Tech and Service center tech together to resolve the issue with TV.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Ease of setup, Picture quality of Dvd's look amazing- it also helps when your dvd player up scales to 1080i.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

poor reg tv reception, TV guide always 1 hour off, Customer service is very poor. Cannot talk to real Panasonic technician about problem, service technician did poor job trying to fix TV Guide problem and now TV Guide doesn't work at all- ya think they would have tried all the features at the shop? Panasonic allegedly told the service tech to replace the wrong board(DT Board). Tv now going back to service center for a 2nd time and now looking battered instead of looking new. Panasonic later tells me they could of trouble shot the TV Guide problem without taking tv out of my house....OUCH!!!!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Pricey, yes...Wifey got good deal from an employee partnership discount, but paying it back in service problems as previously stated above.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Sorry, I have B***ched enough. So, no.


----------



## gt9450

Pioneer Pro-930HD


LG 50PY2DR


----------



## tbanks

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer 5070hd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Stunning HD Picture Quality and Super SD Quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma. HD Quality, Black Piano Finish, Inputs


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Does not Clone Itself


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. none at moment


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Side Speakers rather then Bottom



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. SD Picture Quality


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None Yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yep


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Purchase mine from Chris from Cleveland Plasma. Could not have been a better service







thanks

Chris


----------



## badkolo

Just got my hpr 5052 replaced today for the new Hps 5053 for free today.


First off samsung in new york has the best service possible. When my 5052 started having red dot problems in the middle of the screen , they came to me 3 days after the call to samsung, they fixed it but it happened again and once again they where there in 3 days repairing it with new boards, problem still persisted and immediatly they offered a full exchange for a new one, No headaches , No mess. I called and they solved the issue in a prompt manner.


I didnt choose the panny or pioneer for reasons that are just mine, such as panny 60u has a cheap cabinet and power button, no pip and looked same as the samsung in PQ, the pioneer has a REAL NICE canibet(bessel). but was to much money, it did have a nice PQ but nothing to drastic from the Samsung. It came down to the fact that the Samsung offered more for the money and HAS BURN PROTECTION AND GAME MODE. Most of these plasmas Dont have burn in protection and pioneer suck at that, my friends pioneer 50inch plamsa is ruined because of the Xbox360 but the samsung handles static images well and has pixel shift etc.......


The PQ of the samsung 5053 stinks in sd signal but so does the pioneer and panny and I dont judge plasmas on this basis, I know better.


In hd the samsung looks as good as the panny and comparable to the pioneer and alot better then any lg, phillips,hp or sony available at the moment.


Now with the Xbox360 this thing simply rules. Plasmas and Xbox360 and PS3 dont mix, I dont care how much of a videophile you guys are they simply dont mix but with the samsung this is not an issue, it wasnt an issue with the hpr5052 and its not an issue with the 5053. You can play the 360 and not worry.


My only dislikes is the speakers dont sound as loud as the 5052 exposed ones did but hey no biggie because the hidden speakers are cool and the design is incredible, very pioneerish.


Dvd's look stunning and I havent fully tweaked my settings yet.


Theres no clayface on the 5053 and dile can be truned off so that issue is no longer an issue.


In the end the Samsung HPS 5053 offers more bang for your buck with more options and features((minus the cable card slot, I dont need it)).

You get a PQ as good if not better then the panny and as good or close to the pioneer. END OF STORY.


----------



## tpham

See inside quote


Cheers,

TP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Elite PRO-1130
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Great picture quality
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Picture quality
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Noise media receiver
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> More HDMI input
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Assign Component & HDMI seperately and get rid off PIP
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> Not big enough ;-)
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> Noise media receiver & intermittent sparkling/static noise when changing from SD to HD channels.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> NO
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## lrstevens421

1. The "Model" you have.

Vizio P50 HDM


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price & online reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The price I paid for it, picture quality and cosmetics.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight contouring problems in dark scenes (due to gray scaling).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080P.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Improve the gray scaling.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Unable to set macros due to Vizio's input mode on the remote


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

On this model - Abso 'freakin" lutely !!!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Despite the minor issues with this set it is WELL worth the $$$$$


----------



## crazymoogle

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH42-PX60U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*SDTV looks amazing, particularly with PS1 and PS2 games, and outstanding black levels. Lots of things I like about this TV but it's ability to handle gaming of many eras was key.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Large screen, yet looks fantastic. Has eliminated any positive to my old TV set. Doesn't hurt that it's stacked with ports on the back too.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Image Retention is definitely an issue, hopefully one that calms down over time. It's not really bad but I'd prefer not to be running the burn in DVD every night for the next ten years.







*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Per-input customization would be nice. As would something capable of handling underscan more intelligently. Well, okay, native 1280x720 would be nice, too. But you can tell there's not a whole lot to demand of this TV.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your

Plasma.
*Maybe focus on the consumer a little bit more considering this is a consumer display. Vivid being the factory default color setting is bizarre, and the things it does to colors just don't even seem to warrant being there. Likewise, helpful little stuff to keep IR under control would be nice.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*I had no idea it could downscale 1080p60. Nice!







The biggest surprise though, really, was just how cool it looks on a mount. There's a certain in-store impression you get but it's not the same as seeing it in your own home.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*IR, mainly. It's not really bad or anything but even careful 4:3 use seems to bring it out in minor doses. Also had a weird remote issue but it cleared itself up when I pressed the TV button. Probably thought I was trying to control a DVD player or something.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*If I didn't, I wouldn't have bought it. But it's definitely a tight line. I can't justify a pio for $1500 more unless there's 1080p on the table, even then not likely.*


----------



## metalsaber

Just bought the following today at CC:


1. The "Model" you have. -

Hitachi 42HDS69


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reading some good things about the picture. 1080i display along with 3 HDMI ports. So I should be set for High Def DVDs, and gaming.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality at CC was really nice and the price was pretty decent. They even matched a price I got from Pricegrabber. Save a few bucks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Too Small lol. Nothing to report yet. I'm just running the break in DVD.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Probably just wish it had 1080p. Can't thing of anything else atm.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Again too early to report anything or just add 1080p stadard.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Too early to tell.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Too early to tell.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well IMO no, but its a want rather than a need.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Got it at CC, great customer service. Got a DVD upconverter as well. I got the price down a few bucks with a price match. Got 10% of cables and the DVD player. By doing that I ended up with basically a free 3yr warranty on the TV.


So far so good. Now the waiting game to break it in.


----------



## colin6969

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-50PH9UK (9th Gen 50" Commercial)
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Best and most natural plasma picture available

Sexy minimalist bezel

Terminal board flexibility/expandability
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*It's appearance both on and off (especially compared to the consumer models)

Resistance to IR/Burn-in

Black level depth and detail

Color accuracy

DVI Board allowing NR
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Total inputs possible (not a big deal at all)
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A single terminal board with 2 or 3 HMDI's or DVI's

Zooming/Scaling abilites with HD feeds
*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*More HD feed scaling/zooming

Maybe 4 terminal board slots versus 3
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*It's out of the box accuracy
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Ya, I think plasmas have finally hit that price accessible by the masses
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*This panel is jaw-dropping. I've seen the 60u/600u's in-store, and although they're similar in many ways, you have to see the sexy 9UK's to believe em.
*

*Colin*


----------



## DigsMovies

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-5071HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


IMO, the best of the mainstream 50" plasmas. I've compared it head to head with the panny many times, and the Pioneer simply has a better picture to my eyes. A bit more $$$ but worth it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Rich vibrant colors, very sharp picture, and good SD performance. A good looking set too!!! Love the all black appearance.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Happy so far. It's new so I'm still learning all the "Ins and Outs". I'm sure I will find a quibble here or there. Glare is an issue with any plasma in a bright room. While my room is fairly bright, the TV does not get much direct light on it, and I do most of my viewing (and all of my "critical" viewing) at night.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I would like to see a plasma with a very high quality speaker system that could be used as the center channel in a home theater system. There is no way to mount a sizable third party center channel speaker on a plasma. Why not add (or have as an option) a high performance high power speaker system that could handle the output from a surround receiver?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


I'm sure many things will come to mind with time. For now- see #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


SD was better than I expected. High Def is just Killer!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far. I was VERY worried about bad pixels. I've only got a few hours on it, but so far so good. I was hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Very pleased for now.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Of course. I don't think anyone would buy one if they did not think it was "worth it." I've been shopping for quite a while. Prices have really come down. Last years Pioneer (non-elite) 50" was in the $5.5K ballpark. BB just recently had it on sale for about $2K less, and they threw in delivery! Loved the idea of being able to return it locally if there was any problem.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Really loving the performance of a nice plasma. LCD's are coming on strong, and will perhaps pass plasma some day. That day is not today (unless in a very brightly lit room where the lack of glare from and LCD is the deciding factor). For movies in a dark room, I don't think anything can match a plasma today.


----------



## whityfrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RareWS6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> PANY TH50PX60U
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> consumer reports review, online reviews, store visits
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> size
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> sturdier stand
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> move video mode options
> 
> *6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> include wall mount; include setup dvd, include video dvd*
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> size
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> none so far, except calibrating picture quality
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> yes



that has to be the best idea i ever heard. Like when you buy a new PC or laptop and the box is loaded with discs and manuals. Seems like you pay three times as much for a tv as you would a pc and you get the set, the manual, the remote, and a credit card statement a month later. I think when plasma prices reach their low end we'll start seeing stuff like this from compeitition. I guess my request from all plasma manufacturers is to find a 6500k setting for the particular set their manufacturing and have it as a standard out of the box setting.


----------



## jim9251

Originally Posted by RareWS6

1. The "Model" you have.

PANY TH50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture is breathtaking.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A calibration DVD, a better remote control.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

THE SIZE...it's HUGE!!!!!!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I absolutely love this set. I bought a Toshiba HD-DVD also, and the picture is jaw dropping. Even SD channels through Cox cable are good, and the HD channels especially Discovery-HD are amazing. My only complaint is the remote control. One would think they would have include a nicer one instead of cheap looking plastic.


----------



## cirob

1. The "Model" you have

Pioneer fhd1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I had my hddvd of the movie doom and at magnolia I was comparing a panny a fuji and the fhd1, the pio swept me away, in the dark scene there where details not visible in the others dispaly.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

everything from the style to the great pq, the top is football feels like you are there


4. What you don't like about your Plasma

a little on the high side price wise











What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

it has it all including 1080p










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

avia disc for free










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the way it handled sd channels


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I already have a 50xr5 from nec and the price was worth it , a very good display for the money, the fhd1 is a different case, right now it might not be worth it because the only 1080p output is the crappy samsung blueray player , maybe with time blueray gets their act together or maybe hddvd will be in 1080p, still the pq blew me away I had to have it


----------



## Gabatta

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TH-50PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Reccomendations here and from friends who are professional installers. 1st hand comparison.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: Everything, particularly HD Quality, Black Matte Finish. It looks unreal up on the wall.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Nothing specific to the plasma. SD quality is better than I have seen on other sets, but obviously still lacking in comparison to HD.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: Change default out of the box settings.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: The initial picture after mounting the plasma and tweaking settings for 15 seconds.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: Absolutely. The best $$ I have spent in quite awhile.


----------



## dudeman135

Originally Posted by RareWS6

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Recent price drop, great PQ and consumer reports rating


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great overall picture, SD is real good, HD is phenomenal


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p for same price










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Including a calibration DVD would be great.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Regular SD picture quality is suprisingly great!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, especially with recent price drop!!


This set is GREAT! I had originally researched all the Sony SXRD projection sets and was real close to purchasing, but changed my mind and went with this set instead. Am so glad I did and no buyers remorse at all!


----------



## PannyManny

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Recent price drop, great PQ and reports from this forum!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great overall picture, SD is real good, HD is phenomenal


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

SLot for my Sony Memory Stiks


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Factory default "6500K color temp" for Standard Pic. mode.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Regular SD picture quality is suprisingly great!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, now that there's been a price drop.


----------



## lenwink

1. The "Model" you have.

TH58px60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

screen size & price drop


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture is GREAT & wife loves it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

slot for Sony Memory Stick & other digital media. Remote to control a/v


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Looks fantastic in our bedroom in addition to great picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Paid MUCH more for my first Mits 50"


----------



## Googcs

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50" TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Great price! $2500


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The clairty, size, picture quailty in HD and reputation


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The sound is weak for a big TV. During DVD play the sound goes high to low.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PIP, DVI, VGA, 3 HDMI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


All posted above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How light it really is and thin


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


The sound and lack of details in the manual


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None


----------



## CalmyPal38

First the picture is just plain awesome. No adjustments. Just plugged it in and instant gratification.


I got this model because of recommendation on the AVS Forum and the fact it had picture in picture, which I use a lot.


I love the dark colors and crispness of the picture. Also I bought the Panasonic

SC-HT16 Home Theater Audio System which has an optical link to the TV for sound.


The one thing I have found is you can't do Picutre-In-Picture when in the HD mode only the Component, composite or coaxial mode. But I have figured a way around it.


This set has all the features I want.


Make their web site easier to access. It is forever screwing up. You can't get to some things.


How light it is.


No problems what so ever.


I paid $3165.00 from HPDirectAV and feel it was a bargain.


----------



## suprasmith

1. The "Model" you have.

Philips 32PF7320A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Rebate offering from Costco


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I've always liked the Philips Brand and that it's an LCD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No DVI input


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

See #4


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Not sure yet. I have not turned it on/installed it yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

See #6


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See #6


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Can't wait to install it. I'm currently having some issues with the install. I will hope to post pics of the process.


----------



## Allin4greeN

1. The "Model" you have. *Vizio P50HDTV10A.*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *The Perfect Vision review, AVS Forum threads, visit to local store for "test drive," price*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *It's a plasma, it's a 50", PQ, price.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *The occasional posterization artifacts on poorly rendered source material and extreme dark/light scenes.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *A screensaver.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Add a Screensaver.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *That, once i installed it, it didn't seem too big!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *Fear of burn-in and image retention during the break-in process.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *My plasma was a bargain, it was definitely worth the price!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *I began my HD journey with a 32" LCD panel and quickly realized that I needed bigger and better. My new plasma fits that bill and has been an enjoyable/breathtaking/quality addition to my HT.*


----------



## tstach

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". AVS Forum threads and in-store comparisons to Samsung and LG.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. It's a plasma, I love the picture on it - even with the brightness settings turned down (for burn-in as suggested in many threads on this forum). Also, the DirecTV HD deal at Best Buy right ow made the price of this too hard to pass up.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I haven't found nything yet that I do not like, but I'm still trying to figure out why when my Sony DVP-S9000ES DVD player is displaying a movie over component at an "actual" bit rate of 755p, the display tells me that it is showing 420p. Any experts out there want to help the novice on this one?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. A screensaver would be nice and a bcaklit remote would be helpful too.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. Remove that little logo on the top left of the display - whatever it says.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It was much lighter than I thought and it didn't put out as much heat as I thought it would either.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Definately. After seeing a comparison between LCD, DLP and plasma, based on my personal opinion only, I felt that the performance of the plasma with regard to their current prices made my decision to purchase very easy.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. The 42" is nice in the LR right now and will give me the perfect excuse to put it in the BR and buy a larger one for the LR the first time the wife makes issue of it being "too small".


----------



## russwong

1. The "Model" you have - Pioneer PRO-1140HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - Network connectivity and got a great deal.


3. What you like best about your Plasma - Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - not sure I like glossy black yet and kinda cheap feeling remote


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - Auto-configure. Press a button and it some how knows how to set it to the best setting. Receivers have that function, sure would be nice, but I guess ISF calibrators would be unhappy.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - put a nicer remote for your Elite models


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma - I was pretty happy with the picture quality, I was expecting to be disappointed, because I have been looking for something for 5 years and didn't like plasma's before.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma - none yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it - I would always like to pay less....


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - I really wanted to wait for SED, but got tired of waiting.


Thanks.


Dave[/quote]


----------



## woodinville dave

1. The "Model" you have.

Vizio 42" plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

price and reviews on this site


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

the price


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the cost and scared my son will throw a toy at it


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

not sure yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

not sure yet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good SD looks


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

sure


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks.


Dave


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tstach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I'm still trying to figure out why when my Sony DVP-S9000ES DVD player is displaying a movie over component at an "actual" bit rate of 755p, the display tells me that it is showing 420p. Any experts out there want to help the novice on this one?...



You may have already asked this in a more appropriate thread, and I don't want to get too OT, but, briefly, it's because they are referring to two different things.


The DVD's bit rate is the rate that information is being processed from the disc. (It will vary by disc, but 755 is about as high as it gets on standard DVD's. Many are lower.)


The display is telling you the number of (vertical) pixels in the picture (signal) it is receiving. 480 is standard for all "regular" (SD) DVD's. ("p" on progressive scan DVD players, "i" on others.) To get true HD, you would have to step up to a Blue Ray or HD-DVD player and matching discs.


----------



## bigtvluvr

1. The "Model" you have: *Philips 42PDF9631*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular: *I have tracked the Philips 42" price and quality-wise since about 1998 or so. I read tons of posts on AVS Forum including basically many plasma User Threads on the most popular plasmas. The price fell about 25% the last 6 months and that didn't hurt !*


3. What you like best about your Plasma: *Doesn't take up much space despite the size increase from my 27" CRT (it's on the same stand as the TV was, right now). I like the features of the Philips plasmas and they've gotten good reviews here and from other sites and magazines. The ability to upgrade the firmware via the web (haven't done it yet but will) is also good for improvements to the set as well as fixes, like (hopefully) the Black Screen Of Death (BSOD).


SD viewing is outstanding -- it's as good or better than watching on my old 27" CRT.


The Automatic function -- which eliminates black/gray bars about 95% of the time -- is awesome. The few times you don't want stretch, you can eliminate it but when it's not important (i.e., when you're watching while on the computer or chit-chatting), it's nice not to have to worry about getting IR or BurnIn during a time when it wasn't must-see viewing.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: *Expense of protecting myself via a warranty, a few times the BSOD has cropped up (goes back on in 5-10 seconds but still scares me). It takes time to learn to maximize the features but the manual isn't that bad and AVS helps.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma: *If they included a 3-year warranty for the price of the set, they'd double market share overnight. I think they can still make it profitable for themselves by protecting those of us who might get the occasional lemon, so why not do it? I remember when Chrysler offered transmission/drivetrain guarantees in the early 1980's and that really helped them recover bigtime. Since people are most concerned with a technical glitch in the first few years, cover them during that period. It would probably be needed by only a small percentage (the sets seem pretty reliable) but it woudl make 100% of the buyers feel at ease.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: *I thought the BSOD would be fixed on the 9631 model (as opposed to the 9630) but I guess not. So far, it's not a problem and it may be 100% eliminated once I do a firmware update. The set is pretty heavy for a 42" model -- about 92 pounds, 100 or so with the stand. You'd think it was lighter but it was about 80% of the weight of the bulky 27" CRT it replaced.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: *BSOD has happened about once every other day on average, lasting maybe 10 seconds tops. Channel change using STB when going from SD to HDTV is a bit 'crunchy' but I was told that's normal. I still have to callibrate my set and the color/brightness/contrast were all lower for the first 100+ hours; I just upped them the other day about half-way to the stettings I think they will eventually be at.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Absolutely -- I paid $800 for a ProScan 27" back in 1995 that is still in use in my bedroom. Add in inflation, and that's about $1,200. For 50% more I got a bigger TV, tons more features, and HD capability. And the SD is outstanding -- I thought it would look mediocre but it's as good or better than the Sony 27" CRT I was viewing before. I I couldn't really justify paying $6,000 for this set 3 1/2 years ago or even $3,500 18-24 months ago. But when the price fell to $2,500 earlier this year and then another 25% a few months ago, even though things are tight, I had to do it.







*



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: *The 42" is a nice set to go if you are using it in a small room or an apartment. If you move to a bigger house/room, it still can be effective there but if you decide that you want a larger set in those areas, the 42" is still OK for a bedroom. A 42" or 50" RPTV is going to take up too much space in a bedroom unless you don't care. I generally like to buy things bigger in case I 'grow into them' but in this case, given the cost and the likelihood that most of us will/can buy another HDTV in 2-4 years, paying $2,000 for a 42" and then moving it to a bedroom won't kill most of us. Not so a few years ago when it cost $6,000 and it was THE TV in the house and occupied the prime viewing arangement in the house. I guess what I am saying is that for right now, my 42" is awesome (going from a 27" CRT) but the cost and size don't mandate that it be my #1 set for the next 5-10 years. The 42" size can even be used in a (big) kitchen (though I think 37" or 32" is better).


All-in-all, I highly recommend the Philips line of plasmas. The company seems committed to making consumer electronics work for the firm from a profitability POV, so I think reliability and price are in good balance here. Philips is a leader in world-wide patents and research; the brand used to be alot bigger here in the States, so don't think this is just another European manufacturer. It's a good TV, they've had lots of years to work out the kinks, and I'm just hoping my next few years go as well as the first few weeks !








*


----------



## Nate514

1. Panasonic TH-42PX60U

2. Lots of research, user reviews

3. It's my first experience with HD, new generation technology. Picture quality is amazing. Watching sports in HD is to die for.

4. Having to be paranoid about image retention and burn in.

5. Built-in IR and burn-in protection, e.g. pixel shift or screen saver.

6.See #5.

7. Biggest surprise was how great the display looks wall-mounted in my newly refinished basement.

8. No real problems or issues.

9. Yes and prices are dropping.

10. If you can afford it, get it.

10


----------



## cainath

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP 5071


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

reviews on this site


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

the looks of it and the p/q


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the cost and also that it is not 60''


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

not sure yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

lower the price


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good the movies look on the plasma


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

installation is really expensive


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think they can be priced a little less


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Nothing


Sai.


----------



## SalD

1. Panasonic 37PX60U


2. Got it after some frustration trying to get my Sharp LCD calibrated. Every calibrator I spoke to told me it couldn't be done, but one highly recommended the Panasonic, which he is going to tweak soon.


3. What I like best about it is that the colors don't disappear when I walk around the room or sit to the side. Also, I can see more of the picture when my room is bright than I could with the LCD.


4. What I don't like about it so far is the lack of resolution compared to the LCD because of the lower pixel count. Too many images involving large expanses of color, like closeups of faces, lack detail and can look too smooth. Other images can look a little rough, especially in close, like an impressionist painting.


5. One feature I wish it had is a color temperature selection between WARM and MEDIUM. The difference is too great. Also, the Standard picture mode should be available for each input with separate adjustments for each. Controls on a color TV should be consistent from model to model. When you pay less money you should get a smaller screen, period... not less control of picture quality. If skimping on controls must serve as another way to get people to spend up, the differences should be cited in the product literature.


6. The set should come in black. It calls far too much attention to itself when it's off. The base shouldn't have to be the entire length of the set. The footprint takes up too much room. Other Panasonics are larger and have smaller stands, so it can't be hard to do.


7. see #3.


8. see #4. (hopefully, the calibrator will be able to do something about this, but I don't know yet.


9. No. Maybe for the smaller sets, but when you start getting up there around $5,000 for a TV set, no matter how big, profit margins have to be going up exponentially. I mean, after all, it IS only a TV set. I think that when all the visible problems are solved and there are fewer artifacts on the screen that interfere with the suspension of disbelief (such as motion blur), then the prices will be more of a value. Until then, I don't think so.


10. I am a little disappointed, overall, with both LCD and plasma now that I've had each in my home following my CRT. I never noticed a single thing in a CRT picture that annoyed me on a constant basis. Now I notice things I never thought I'd have to overlook on a TV in order to enjoy it.


----------



## jasonbrown53

1. The "Model" you have.

- Samsung 42 (HPS4253)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- Decision came from lots of reading of reviews and reader feedback from questions I had in this forum: Was also considering the Samsung HPS4233 and the Panny TH42PX60, decision in the end was personal as all three had awesome PQ. Went with the Samsung because it seemed to have a slight edge on the panny with skin tones and detail (panny seemed to have a better grass detail which is secondary to skin tones for my needs) went with the slightly more expensive 4253 because aesthetically it was a world apart from its 4233 counterpart.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- PQ and asthetics when it's shut off. The tv is beautiful on or off.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- price  was well above what I initially wanted to spend


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- will check back when I've had a chance to test all it featuresjust purchased it and don't have it up and running yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- job well done boys, so far, will keep updated


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- freakn price of cables and size of the box wouldn't fit in my ford focus wagon.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- will check back on this in a bit


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- not yet I don't but wait until I've had a chance to run some HDTV through it and have had the family over to check it out.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- nothing yet


----------



## Floyd R. Turbo

1. The "Model" you have.

Vizio P42HDTV10a


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Girlfriend saw it at C***co & thought it looked better than other models.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looks and incredible price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothin' so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More than one HDMI connector.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How great SD channels look!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

YES!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## mikeinHB

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I read around here and other forums looking at folks' opinions on the Plasma vs. LCD topic. Then decided on Plasma. Next I read about models in my price range (3k) and this seemed to be the one everyone was happy with.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Multiple HDMI inputs.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Haven't discovered anything yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p, although I don't think it'll ever be an issue for me.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Stop putting the damn stickers on the face of the tv with all the 'badges' that the tv carries relating to features. Put them on the box, manual, online ad, etc. but not the $3k item I graciously purchased from you.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It came with a pedestal! Imagine my joy when I took the wall mount back and got my money back. It works better on my stand than on the wall (window right there).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Difficult to contain myself during the 'break in' phase of ownership!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


If you shop around and ask enough questions, looking for the specials to come around, YES the prices are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Do not buy a plasma if you don't have an HD source already lined up for it. It simply doesn't offer anything to you that a CRT or the like can't give you if you don't feed it a signal worthy of displaying to it's capabilities.

Buyer's remorse is a common thing with these sets. That's why you shop around for quite a while. Do not pull the trigger on a set as an impulse buy.


----------



## alwynwilliams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomSlick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite PRO-FHD1 50" Monitor.
> 
> 
> I purchased it because it's the first 1920X1080 flat panel display I could get my hands on.
> 
> 
> Best picture that I've ever seen on any display (and I've been installing Custom Electronics for 22 years).
> 
> 
> Price is on the high side ($6K wholesale), but worth it.



Hello,I have the same plasma but the uk model 5000ex as a pro. have you any recomendations on settings


----------



## guste

_1. The "Model" you have._
*-Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK*

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._
*-1:1

-The size

-The quality

-the glowing reviews on this forum*

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._
*-The fact that I can watch HD television in all it's glory !*

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._
*-The weight. I'm constantly scared it's going to fall off the wall *









_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._
*-1080p, maybe, but it's not a big deal*

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma._
*-Nothing*

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._
*-How easy and intuitive it was to set up and use.*

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._
*I hate having to 'break the set in'. Luckily, my 100 hours is now up!*

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._
*-For the price I paid, yes.*

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._
*You've spent a lot of money on your set, so don't skimp on the accessories. Get a proper power box (especially if you live in an older house) and mount/stand.*


----------



## gtthndr

1. Pioneer Pro-1140HD


2. A Month of research. Size, reputation, visual stunningness


3. PQ


4. N/A


5. 60 inch 1080p


6. N/A


7. Don't know yet, have received it.


8. N/A


9. I got a great deal. More then I wanted to spend, but I think worth it.


10. Don't wait for the latest and greatest. It'll never get here. Buy what you like. Listen to others 30% of the time. Go with your feelings and desires 70% of the time and don't over analyze.


----------



## FEAR

returned a samsung 5053 and got a pioneer 5071. wow, what a diff. worth every extra penny.


----------



## guyomatic

1. The "Model" you have.

Zentih Z50PX2D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Hands down, best value for the money. I watch this beside The Panny at the store for about 1/hr and hour. The Panny had a marginally better picture quality not $1K more worth...And all the reviews I read about it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Love the PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Would like a couple more inputs


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PiP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More inputs


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How quiet it was. And PQ


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Buy the biggest TV you can afford. I hear of too many people that buy a TV then wish they got the larger model. I'll never have that thought!!


Roland.


----------



## rbdclem

1. The "Model" you have.

SAmsung HP-S5053

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

MAny user reviews and the look of the TV after deciding on the quality and features

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

N\\A - just got it yetseday

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

THE BUZZING

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The BUZZ

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The BUZZ

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They could still come down but getting better

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Frost147

rbdclem, take the unit back to wherever you got it from and get another set. Don't try and get the buzzing fixed under warrantee. You paid good coin for a new, trouble-free set. And you should EXPECT one. So DEMAND one.


----------



## FEAR

Be Prepared For The Replacement Set To Buzz Too, Seems To Be Whats Been Happening


----------



## Gogot

1. The "Model" you have - Pioneer PDP-5071HD plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - My main use is to watch DVD - there in no better panel out there in terms of PQ and money for this need - Plus the favorable reviews helped


3. What you like best about your Plasma - PQ and the sleek piano black finish


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - The power consumption v/s LCD and rear projection - but that applies to all plasmas


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - 1080P - but I would have to wait another year for me to buy that technology worry-free


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - Put some more effort in QC because even though I have not had major issues, some other folks have and that should not be the case for the money you pay


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma - The PQ is simply stunning - I was not expecting that image quality at all - Blew me away - You really have to watch it at home - What you see at the retail outlets is crap


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma - One pixel that appears to be inactive in a dark blue color display from a color pattern break-in DVD - but it is active with all other colors - Does not affect regular TV viewing as I have not seen it so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it - Probably it is more than I planned to spend - but you get what you pay for - Of course you can always wait and buy the technology cheaper a year or two from now ...


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged - Know what you need the panel for, then check out the one that will best fit your needs - not what the sales people like - Reviews from reliable sources can help too


----------



## bilagain

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews of 500-series, user reviews, in-person review, split screen


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture, features, size, inputs, split screen, the job it does on 4:3 images...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't do split screen or video out when using HDMI inputs, video out only composite video


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

2-year old proof screen and the ability to move the split screen image to a different location or "overlay" like PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Stop crippling digital signals!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How beautiful the picture was on more and more of my content.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Zero.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I looked a long time and waited for 5 months to get this plasma. It was worth the work. It feels good to be happy with choices that I made. Split screen or picture in picture was a must for me and it seems like fewer and fewer manufacturer's are including it. Dual HDMI's are great and the sound and picture are "clearer and fuller" using them than anything else.


----------



## JKyleW

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-4270HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews on this forum, piano black surround, Pioneer reputation.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

how good it does both HD and SD. Digital Cable never looked better!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wished it had the case of the PDP-42A3HD, with the silver finish on the sides and bottom contrasting with the black under a single sheet of glass. That's the set I originally purchased from Tweeter, before I found out that it was inferior to Pioneer's Pure Vision series (the blacks were awful!). The 4270 is far superior in PQ, but the 42A3 had a nicer, more expensive looking finish, and looked really good in my living room. The 4270 just kind of disappears when it's not on. Yes, it's an aestetic issue, but for this kind of money, astetics count. The 4270 does look much nicer than the Panny 42 600u or 60u's.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

See number 4. Otherwise, it rocks!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

none.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The purple hue in the glass when it's off, or when the room is bright and there are reflections. Not a distraction though.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None whatsoever.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I would not have paid B&M price for this set, but AVS' online sponsors made this set a no-brainer.


----------



## ekote

Just got my Pioneer 5070HD!

Had an installer in today to attach it to a ceiling mount, but Peerless screwed up my order and omitted an important part.

Talked to 2 Peerless reps and they were unhelpful and unfriendly.

I'll NEVER use that company again.


----------



## G-star

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews on this forum, in-person research at several stores, PQ: price ratio.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HD material is vibrant, natural, breathtaking. SD material is about as good as you can get with these types of displays.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


it doesn't bother me as much as some, but i could deal with less silver on the bottom of the bezel. if the commercial panel could compete with the consumer model price-wise (after addition of 2 HDMI blades and a stand), i would have gone that route. nevertheless, the rest of my gear is silver/black two-tone, so it isn't that big of a deal.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


maybe a pixel-shift technology or screen-saver.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?


change the bezel design. it seems to turn a lot of people off to the display, which is a shame b/c it is a leader in PQ. don't ship the displas in "vivid" mode.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


just how much better HD material is than SD. i mean, i knew it was better, but it is still amzing me after 3 months.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


yes. its a good time to jump in....the technology has matured, and prices have come down substantially.


----------



## PiercedLip81

1. The "Model" you have.

-Olevia 37" 537H LCD HDTV Widescreen with HDMI Connectivity and PC Compatibility


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-friend hooked up the price of $797.00!!!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-That when I get a new video game system i can use it for great graphics, and if I wanted I could hook up my PC and play games too. I can't imagine if when I had doom 3 if I had this monitor to play it on.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-Since Olevia is a noname my remote wouldn't work for my cable to control volume at first, but I was able to use the box as the volume control so it worked out.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-I wish the remote had more options to support a digital cable box and dvd with arrow keys to scroll thru menus easier. Also the blue light stays on when the tv is off, which lights up my room at night. May have to put a piece of electric tape over it haha.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-So far so good, nothing yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-How big it was, and how thin it was compared to my old 27" tube tv


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-none yet besides my cable remote not recognizing the tv for volume, but I managed to have the cable box control the volume instead, I got it a day ago! Still testing it out for other issues...but cant see anything too bad


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-considering the price I paid, yes...as with technology the prices just go down as time goes on...so nowadays the prices are more affordable I think.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-so far for the price its great, and a huge tv with many plugins and features. Great deal so far! And I got the 3 year warranty for $150 to be safe!T


----------



## biggunks

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size, picture quality, reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's gorgeous. I love it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The picture in picture is really only a split screen. I'd like an actual pip.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Size. You don't get a good idea how big something is just by specs. 34.3 in x 49.8 in x 15.7 in


Weight. It's 94.8 lbs. I stupidly try to mount it to the wall about 50 inches high without help. The last 10 inches almost threw my back out.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It runs pretty hot. That doesn't seem to affect it, but it makes me a little nervous.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yeah, I bought it for 3.5k in July it's now around 2.5k.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

It came with a stand. I wall mounted it to keep it away from my kids' hands, but the stand is very sturdy. I've been watching it without hd for a few months now and it still beats my old 32' crt. I'm building a pvr for analog cable and ota hd now so I can't wait to see how it looks.


Since I was wall mounting it and due to its weight, I went out and bought all the cables I would ever need so that I'd never have to take it back down. And with all the inputs/outputs, the cables weren't cheap.


----------



## lizardking28

Pioneer PDP-4270HD


where can i get this set for cheap and reliable. the guy above said AVS sponsors? What is he talking about? Thanks guys, helpful site.


----------



## Frost147

At the very upper right hand corner of this (and any other) page, you will see the list of AVS sponsors.


----------



## mdbones

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This site(obviously







). I have been reading posts on the commercial grade Panasonic for close to a year and a half now. I wanted a plasma that was simply a display; no speakers and no multi-colored plastic cabinet .


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The "WOW"! I have been very suspicious of plasma and for all the wrong reason. Going to your local retailer for a demo is ok but put one of these in your house with a clean signal and reduce the settings to a reasonable level and the picture just explodes off the screen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I am terrified of burn in or IR (image retention for you shoppers like me) I read the burn in/break in thread and ugh....I am scared to death of ruining my screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


So far I haven't found any all though I have only had it for a few days. I knew that this display was not going to have a lot of extra inputs or bells and whistles and for me that is a-ok.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


I would like to see the manual be much more specific about break in settings/times. Turn the contrast down and the sharpness down is fine but, how far would be much better. I understand that there is legal mumbo-jumbo to keep the manufacturer out of court but, a more specific guide or recommendation would be very helpful.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was completely in awe of how good standard definition programs stretched for a 16X9 display looked. I sold a 42" Sony LCD rear projection unit that was about 3 years old and again"WOW" what an improvement. Not to say that the Sony was bad but this TV absolutely blows the last unit away...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


It did not come with the adapter pins to install my component cables so I had to wait a day for them to be shipped out from VA.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, although the price dropped by nearly 10% less than 48 hours after I received my unit...(If I had only waited a little longer







)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


For those of you who are waiting or waffling or on the fence or whatever, this unit is amazing. It is, as far as I have been able to discover, the same as the consumer grade 600u with a few less bells and whistles. I tried the search, LCD rear projection vs. plasma, but couldn't find anything. It truly is an amazing difference. Again my Sony was very nice and people (including my wife) were very quizzical, for lack of a better term, about my decision to upgrade. Fairly speaking I was too. I tried the local retailers and that made the decision even more difficult. But, in the end I took a leap of faith based on posts from other members and I couldn't be happier.


Oh, and a side note my wife has said no less than 20 times "this is amazing" or "... beautiful" or well, you get the point. And for the record she has been even more careful than me during the break in period....


----------



## Johnnytuinals

1. The "Model" you have

Samsung 4253

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was the price $1497 with Free delivery and No Tax from Frys

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Picture is greatttttt and many Jacks to hook up many things and also has a feature that will help you get rid of burn In if you ever get it.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Was hot it the back of the unit but that was only the first day that I had the unit and now its pretty cool back there

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I could have went to Costco,Walmarts,Circuit City and got a NO NAME Plasma HD for at least $100 Cheaper....But Glad I paid that extra $100 Plus and I know I got a nice Unit

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Hey for the Price of $1497 for the Samsung 4253 and No Tax and free delivey ,I really think I got a great deal.Now if my Big Screen upstairs Dies anytime soon I will have to start looking at 50 inch Plus Plasmas.......JohnnyT




4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Well I was going to say that the Buzzing annoys me,but I don't have NOOO BUZZINGGGG

at alllll....Set was built in Mexica Sept 2006

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080P

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How I didnot have to adjust any of the colors


----------



## mccarlson

1. The "Model" you have.

*** Pioneer 5070-HD (50")


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*** Great professional ratings, great user ratings, recent price drop


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*** Watching LOST in High Def using my HD Tivo 3!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*** The 'fear' I have of burn-in, though it hasn't happened.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*** Can't think of anything I'de really want it doesn't already have! Maybe a built in antenna?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*** Make the speakers that come with the TV have a 'center in' so you can make them your center channel off your AV reciever, along with a left and right input.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*** How much better it looked than my tube set. And the smart way they packaged it. How great HD looks and even 480i looks!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*** None at all.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*** Yes, price is the final reason I picked it up, along with my new HD Tivo 3!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*** The remote feels kinda old-skool and dull. I don't use it, but PIP could be nice. I LOVE that the speakers are on the BOTTOM and not the sides! Great sound too. Piano finish! Best looking color tones of all the other brands I compared side by side to! This set is a little more expensive for a reason and it shows!



Check out my furniture I bought for this beauty!! (And notice the wife's accents still dominate it no matter how manly I try to make it with my boob tube!)


----------



## TakeFlight

1. Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. Brand and price convinced me on this model


3. Colors are the best


4. Woudn't mind a more attractive bezel design but I'm not complaining.


5. VGA port is the only feature I wish my plasma had but it's not really a problem


6. No advice or suggestions for the manufacturer other than (see #4 and #5)


7. Biggest surprise was how much better the picture and colors are than the 32" Samsung LCD HDTV that it replaced. It's not even close!


8. No problems or issues


9. Todays prices are DEFINITELY worth it


10. This plasma was a replacement TV via the Best Buy protection plan! It replaced my Samsung 32" LCD HDTV that developed a panel problem. The cost of the 42" plasma when I got it (this past weekend) is the same as the 32" LCD was a little over a year ago! As you might expect, I purchased a protection plan for the new plasma given my positive experience with the protection plan on my LCD. So, out the door I just had to pay for delivery, tax and the protection plan. The new TV was a wash against the store credit for the old TV.


----------



## holyc0w

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50px60u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great reviews with a relatively low price tag.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It doesn't have a lot of the problems of previous displays I've bought. Mostly perfect.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Having to "break it in."


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Any kind of additional technology to prevent burn-in would be nice.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Look into the buzz.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Probably how much "pop" it has. My Panny ae700 projector now looks soft and bland by comparison.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I have the dreaded buzz coming from the back of the set. I've decided it's a non-issue because it can't really be heard when I'm watching something. My only problem with an otherwise perfect set.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yep. Wouldn't have bought one if I didn't.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Make sure you buy from someone with a decent return policy. The buzz isn't enough to make me go to the trouble of returning it, but it's nice knowing I can if I want to.


----------



## EvenFlow

1. The "Model" you have.

*** Samsung HP-S4253 (42")


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*** Great ratings, recent price drop


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*** Watching sports and all my favorite shows in High Def


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*** The 'fear' I have of burn-in, though it hasn't happened.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*** 1080p, but of course that would make it more expensiv!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*** Better remote and break in suggestions


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*** Great colors, nice deep blacks and no BUZZ!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*** None at all.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*** Yes, price is the final reason I picked it up!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*** Piano finish! Best looking color tones of all the other brands I compared side by side to!


----------



## Flyer69

ok I'll bite. Just purchased this for our bedroom.


1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TH-42PX600U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Reviews and seeing it with an HD signal run through it. WOW!*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Only had is for a week now, but the picture is amazing. I am using the calibration that was done for this particular set at ********************


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Worried a little about burn0n but trying not to worry about it too much with the advanses made. I don't like switching to the "just" mode on 4:3 material everytime I change the channel. It does not keep the setting.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *TV Guide is a pain and I want to turn it off but the wife likes it. I guess 1080P would be great but I could justify the addition cost. I am running OTA HD and it is impressive. I live near LA so I get a dozen HD stations or at least ones that upscale their SD.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Free replacement if you have an burn-in issues. HAHAHAHA yeah, I know.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *None really I research heavily before I bought it. I must say yet again that an OTA HD and SD look great. The HD receiver on board seems to be as good if not a little better than my Didh Net VIP 622*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *nothing yet, cross my fingers*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *It's like cable and satellite TV. I hate to pay for it, not like the old days of only OTA, BUT I still think they are too much money then again so is everything else these days, ahhh inflation.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *I would definitly do your homework. Figure out the size you want and can afford, decide what type, plasma, LCD, DLP etc. I almost walk away with the Samsung 4051D which is beatiuful but a last minute change and same price had me looking at the Panny and I never looked back. I don't regret the change at all!*


----------



## DJWV

1. The "Model" you have.

*** Pioneer 5070-HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

***Plenty of research on this forum, CNET, additional websites and in-store displays. I ultimately chose this TV over the Panny 50 in. 60U due to a slightly better pic (IMHO) AND its beautiful sleek design.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

***The aforementioned sleek design.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

***Not much, if anything with this particular model. I guess it would have to be the potential burn-in issue with plasmas in general. I am not completely sold on burn-in. However, I am definitely cautious enough to run the break-in dvd and ensuring no black bars during the first couple hundred hours on my $3,000 plus investment.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

***The option to skip any inputs I am not using (like my previous Sony). I couldn't find anything in the home menu or manual on this so I am assuming it does not offer this feature. Other than that, it is perfect.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

***See # 5...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

***That it took me 2 days before I realized how great the HD pic was. I was a little disappointed in Dish HD's ESPN college footbal quality on the first day but I am now suddenly ecstatic about the ESPN quality? Maybe it was the specific feed on the first night? Also, I was surprised with how decent and acceptible the SD quality was. That was one of my biggest reasons for waiting to jump to a 50 incher.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

***My only problem is facing the fact I believe in the burn-in possibility and tolerating some Break-In Settings (They look great by the way considering their levels, D-Nice really is great for posting all of those). I very much look forward to getting through my first 200 hours.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

***Yes, or else I would not have pulled the trigger. However, I would disagree if this same question was being asked about a current 1080P plasma.


10. Any additional information that you want to add.

***Be 100% certain which TV you want if you order from an online vendor that offers a lower price. It may seem obvious but I sometimes wonder what I would have done if I ordered from an online sponsor or vendor, and I was not happy with my decision. I guess I would have had to deal with it because most of them do not have very generous (if any) return policies. Potenitally, it could make a pretty rough situation.


----------



## GGKoul

. The "Model" you have.

*** Samsung HP-S5053


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*** I was going to get a 4233, but my wife said get the big one. Plus the 5053 was on sale!



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*** Picture Quality!!



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*** There is a buzzing sound coming from the back. I will investigate.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*** Hmm... True 1080p



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*** See #5



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*** Just how nice the picture is.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*** See #4



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*** I'm just amazed how cheap the plamsa's are getting. Every week the price gets lower and lower.



10. Any additional information that you want to add.

*** Nope! Just running through the burn in stages and I can't wait to watch everything and play xbox360 and PS3 on the tv for many years to come!!


----------



## MJevin

1. The "Model" you have.

A. Pioneer Elite PRO-1410HD.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

A. Upgraded from Pioneer Elite PRO-700HD (Rear Projection).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

A. PQ!! It is so crisp.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

A. Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A. A second HDMI input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A. Again, a second HDMI input.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

A. None.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

A. None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

A. After paying 12G for my old system, 7G was easy. Sometimes it's expensive being on the cutting edge of technology.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A. Did I mention a second HDMI input!!


----------



## RAWDOGG

I want to purchase the Pioneer 5070-HD from an online dealer, but I'm not sure which place to purchase one from. I want to make sure that they r an authorized Pioneer dealer.

Thanks 4 the help and info in advance


----------



## brianld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAWDOGG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to purchase the Pioneer 5070-HD from an online dealer, but I'm not sure which place to purchase one from. I want to make sure that they r an authorized Pioneer dealer.
> 
> Thanks 4 the help and info in advance



I've been browsing the boards in research of Pioneer's 5070 and 6070 for a few weeks now, and a lot of people have mentioned Invision Displays, who is a forum sponsor, and a reliable authorized Pioneer dealer.


See sponsor links at top of page for their website.


-Brian


----------



## Mongoos150

Go to Pioneer's website, they list all authorized dealers. Also check out Amazon - they have the lowest prices you can find online, one of the best delivery services out there and free in-home warranty service. That's where I plan on buying my 4270HD from.


----------



## tsteves

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-42PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Recomendations.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Contrasty picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Lack of zoom on HD signals.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Zoom on HD signals. A better "sleep" function. Better screen saver


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add Zoom on HD signals. A better "sleep" function. Better screen saver


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Contrasty picture after calibration. The picture quality vs resolution.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nada.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

We've come a long way, baby! I got my first HDTV back in 2002, and what a difference a few years makes!


----------



## jScottmsc

1. The "Model" you have.

PRO-FHD1 Elite® 50'' 1080p PureVision® Plasma Monitor


AWESOME!


----------



## Aaron S

1. The "Model" you have. *Pioneer 6071*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Good rendition of faces without "clay face". Little or no contouring on transitions from gray to black. Decent blacks. Bold picture/colors without artifacts. Clean look and all black trim*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *It doesn't have the quirks that were starting to annoy me with my HD CRT RPTV. ( Uneven color of grey across screen, the need to adjust convergence periodicaly, internal reflections affecting blacks, loss of resolution at edges. ) Also because it doesn't have SSE that all the latest RPTVs have to different extents. ( I really wanted to like the Sony SXRDs but I couldn't get past the screen shimmer.)*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *It's only 768. Concern of Image retention.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *The ability to disable inputs. The ability to rename inputs.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *See number 5*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *The refresh rate of the panel can be run at 72Hz (even multiple of 24) to get rid of judder on film sources.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None to date*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *The pioneer price at first seems high, but the strength of the processing adds value.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Shade00

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TH-42PD60U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Great deal, no immediate need for true HD. Plus ED still looks good with HD content.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *It's the biggest TV I've ever owned. I love it! Great colors, everything.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Lack of VGA or DVI input.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *See above.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Go with black! Silver is ok, but black is much classier!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *How light it was.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None. No IR, no burn-in. No problem playing Halo 2 for hours on end.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Sure, but they're going to be coming down a lot in the next few months.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## gildebrand

. The "Model" you have.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## gildebrand









. The "Model" you have.

Pio PDP5070HD

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews on this forum, and wife actually liked it compared to others in store

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Reputation of Pio's and the PQ is awesome!!!!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

None so far.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

True 1080P, easier to get to inputs/outputs

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep the prices going down.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it actually is in my living room.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nada.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Hell's yes!!!!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Love this PDP, if I ever get another, it'll be a Pio.


----------



## roachmf

1. I got a Samsung S4353 three weeks ago.


2. I originally went into Circuit City looking to buy either a Samsung 4051 or 4092 LCD. The 4092 looked a bit better, but when I got talking to one of the sales reps. He was telling me how plasmas look better in dark environments and LCDs are better in brighter environments. My apartment is pretty dark so I went for the plasma. 2" larger and it was less money and the picture looked better than the LCD. From what I have read, experienced, and been told by many people, you can't go wrong with a Samsung. They make fantastic panels.


3. I absolutely love the enclosure. It's beautiful. It's jet black and it's sort of discrete looking. I also like how there are no visible speakers. I don't use the TV speakers and I don't want to see them. Samsung does a great job of this on their TVs. They realize most people buying a nice TV are going to get some speakers to make their entertainment experience worthwhile.


4. I don't like that you can't disable inputs, specifically the antenna. It wouldn't be so bad if the remote had direct selection input, but it doesn't. So to get from my Xbox to my cable box I have to press source three times, and it's not like you can press it three times quickly, you have to wait until the next source is selected until you can press it again.


5 + 6. Another HDMI port or two would be nice. Again, direct source selection buttons would be nice. I find it to be a waste having half of the remote being filled with useless buttons, namely the channel number buttons, channel up/down, and volume up/down. I'd so much rather have direct source selection and a more prominent picture mode button, DNIe on/off, and sleep timer. I use the sleep timer every night.


7. I liked how easy it was to take out of the box. I like how you remove the box from around the TV. Not to sound like a broken record, but I was surprised you couldn't disable the foolish antenna input.


8. None so far!


9. I figure for someone like me that watches a ton of TV, it's totally worth having a TV that I just love to watch. By the time I decommission this TV it will probably work out to costing me less than a dollar a day to own. Certainly worth it in my opinion.


I got the three year plan on the TV from Circuit City. I like the peace of mind it brings. I've gotten my moneys worth on service plans in the past, and I figure the chances of the panel crapping out in the next three years are high enough to warrant it.


----------



## vtwinguy

1. The "Model" you have.

-Samsung HP-S4233

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-The picture in the store was stunning even with subpar signal.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-The great picture and that it is all black.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-Nothing so far

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-1080p resolution

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

-nothing comes to mind yet

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-The remote is not awful, its not great, but its liveable.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-When changing between HD channels the audio cut out once and I had to change to a SD channel before it came back.

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

-Not really, I think the only reason they are so much is that people "like me"are willing to pay for the newest technology, but I doubt that it cost the manufactures more to produce them over standard tvs.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-This forum is great, it allows anyone willing to do research to make an intelligent and confident purchase.


----------



## rdavide69

1. The "Model" you have. *TH-42PX600U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Features, like SD, 2 HDMI ports and AVS users.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *The size, the color (probably even more once I get over the burn-in time and can tweak it).*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *The burn-in scare. Had one this morning, but it seems to have faded away after an hour of normal TV. Dang dishnetwork screensaver. Is the burn-in CD suppose to have black bars at the top and bottom?
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.- *Not sure yet as I haven't finished setting things up yet.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.- *None, I love it so far!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *The built in speakers are actually really good sounding! I already have a system in place, so I muted them though.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*-Small burnin scare. I can't seem to change the aspect so far, but am probably missing something*.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.- *Definitely.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.- *So far, I love the TV, and it even cleared any doubts that my accountant wife had about spending the money on the TV! I do wish there were more HD channels, or that HD-DVRs were cheaper. I'll have to wait until next year to go "fully HD".*


Davide


----------



## pyoo

1. The "Model" you have.
*Vizio P50 HDM*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Best Bang for the buck*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The fact that it cost less than half as much as my main TV but performs almost as well.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The speakers below the screen don't look very nice to me.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had
*Detachable speakers*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*Try to disguise the speakers a little better or make them detachable.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Burn in is a myth. I've done all kinds of things to the TV to try to see where I should set my limits. So far, I've not been able to induce any burn-in whatsoever.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*There is a tiny scratch in the lower right corner can't see it when I'm watching TV (unless I'm less than 5 feet from the screen) but it annoys me that it is there.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I think that high end plasma is not worth it unless you absolutely need the form factor of plasma. Since this TV is for my bedroom, I needed the form factor but leading edge performance was definitely not a requirement. I found the deal that suited my needs so I took it.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Don't get too wrapped up in the pursuit of visual perfection. It doesn't exist. With plasmas, the law of diminishing returns can hit you like a brick. You could easily spend $500-$1000 chasing after a certain model because of a brand name or because of a few good reviews. In the end it's your decision but do your homework. How big a difference is there? Would you notice it if the better model wasn't sitting right next to it? How much are you willing to pay for it?


The P50 was a model that had great reviews while not being called the Best Plasma out there, it was competitive with a lot of the bigger names. When reviewers are saying there's not much that separates the more popular models from this one and I can save lots of $$$, I go for it. I was suprised by how happy I am with it and do not consider it to be my "B" system.*


----------



## markrubin

 Link to OK! Your LCD! You Tell Me! Got a new one? post it here


----------



## 761-honda











1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi42hd69


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Swivel Stand, outer design, price, Hitachi name


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Rich colors, good sound,sleek looks


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The SD quality


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Cant think of any


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make it in all black


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The really awful SD pq compared to crt


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None


----------



## Marky_Mark896

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer PDP-6070HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*All the reviews about it, and the great price on a 60" panel.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*It's huge, Great color and blacks, no IR at all!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Disappointed with the PIP feature that I can't display the PC and the cable box at the same time*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Automated swivel stand like my old Hitachi. Or at least a swivel stand of some sorts...*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Make more of them.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How darn big it was. How great the blacks were.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None to speak of.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes. But I'd be happy if they fell more







*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*None*


----------



## thomby33

The "Model" you have. PDP4271D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

A couple of months of looking at PQ in BB and CC


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture and rich realistic colors with no artifacts


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

runs a little warm


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None so far... it is loaded with features


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. make the bottom speaker detachable


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Some people on TV should consider radio










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet... zero burn in issues and I mean ZERO


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.... when BB dropped the price $500 ;~)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Report Post


----------



## X-Files

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-42PX600U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Research done here on the forum.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*HD looks phenomenal! Sound is good from the speakers. Tons of input choices.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*SD is not great as expected. Burn in settings look horrible, very close to unwatchable.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*So far nothing that I can think of.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*

Find a way to stop burn in!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Nothing with the unit but was shocked at how heavy the pedestal was. The other thing was the fact that i measured wrong because I was looking at 40 in. LCD before I decided on this unit.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*

Nothing so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes. They have really come down and I got it for a great price.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Looks like I will be trying to get the cable card set up on this through Comcast. All I want to get is HD locals. So we will see how that goes. The turner did not pick up anything on the cable without a cable card. I used an indoor antenna to try out HD and I feet like I was in the stone age of TV trying to pick up TV stations. I did watch half a football game in HD and the unit performed incredibly. The 'Just' Mode is pretty good. I did notice on a scene from a car going left to right it kind of looked like looking through a fish bowl. I am sure I will keep up on the discussions for this model to stay abreast of problems, issues and solutions. I do plan on doing the firmware update also.*

*SD image. I will add an HD image photo later tonight after Comcast comes.*


----------



## OldCodger73

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-50PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-After much research I felt that this model was the best balance between quality, features and price. I chose the 600U rather than the 60U for possible future use of that model's cable card slot and PIP.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-Size and HD picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-The break-in procedure. But that's a plasma issue, not this model specific. I have yet to get used to watching some DVDs in zoom or other aspect modes required to fill the screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-A third HDMI input, but honestly I don't know what I'd use it for now. But who knows in two or three years.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-See #5. Also keep those prices falling.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-We had been watching TV on a 4x3 36 XBR CRT. After being used to watching HD with the black bands above and below the picture, the size and quality of the 50 HD picture was mind-blowing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-I've had no problems with the plasma in the limited time I've had it. The only problem I've had is with programming the Harmony 880 remote, which in activity mode still steadfastly refuses to recognize that the 600U has component inputs. It was easy to add a work-around but still .


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

-For me at this time it was. For the average consumer, probably not. IMO, for many people prices of respected name brand 40 LCD and 42 plasma screens need to fall to $800 - $900 and 46 LCD and 50 plasma to $1200 before it becomes affordable for most everyone. Who knows if that will ever happen.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-SD TV is watchable, although I absolutely refuse to watch a football game unless it's in HD. The digital non-HD channels look fairly good.

-I really debated between the 58 600U and the 50, but couldn't justify the price difference.

-It was a difficult decision whether to buy on-line or pay more at a B&M store. The prices at the Ohio dealer who posts regularly on this board were attractive and he seemed very consumer friendly, but I finally went B&M as I didn't want to deal with physical handling the plasma. We ended up going with Magnolia AV as it seemed it was the only dealer who carried the 600U in the area. Since Magnolia was purchased by Best Buy, they seem much more willing to deal on price and we were able to get an acceptable deal.

-The last setup I had experience with was when Comcast hooked up our PVR set-top box. That person basically connected the cable, made sure it was working, handed me the remote and left. The Magnolia experience was outstanding. They even showed up early. The installer ran through all the connections to make sure the LD, DVD, and receiver worked with the TV and made sure I understood everything. All in all, the whole Magnolia experience was very positive.


----------



## jman8778

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Panasonic name/quality + Best Buy deal = Plasma for me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-Size and HD picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-I am still workking through the break-in procedure. Also still getting used to watching in zoom or just mode. Usually it looks great sometimes it looks a little oblong.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-See above. Also keep those prices falling.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-My previous tv was a 27" sony. So it was quite an upgrade..


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-None yet, just a fear of burn-in.



9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

-I think I got a reasonable deal, and even though prices are probably going to continue falling I am happy with my purchase.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-Sometimes SD signal looks a little off. I am not sure I can go back after getting HD.

-Also making sure I get the proper equipment for my plasma at an affordable price can take some reasearch. AFtger spending alot finding afforable cables, surge protectors that still protected took some work/


----------



## 8ohms

Picked up a Panny TH-42PX60U today at Best Buy. Got an excellent price for a 42" Plasma. So far so good. Even used the OTA antenna already to pick up a few local HD channels which looked very nice.


----------



## beaglemac

Just purchased the Panasonic TH-42PX600U


42" plasma!!!


----------



## tron319

Just purchased Pioneer PDP-5070HD for a great price up here in Canada. Delivery in a few days!!


----------



## jhawk1

I finally bought the panny th50px60u yesterday on black friday. C City had a price I just could not pass up. I cant even watch it for about a month because my house will not be done until then. So the poor thing has to sit in my moms floor until then. Any sugestions on tilting wall mounts?


----------



## DMRSX

I purchased a Panasonic TH-50PX600U this week and moved the 42PX50U to the bedroom with a cable card.


----------



## vtecluder

Got 42px60u last monday and enjoying it


----------



## Rieper

This thread would be better with pics.


----------



## MannyIsGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread would be better with pics.



Here you go...


I got my 60U last week. I'm through the break in period and I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## hagbag

very tasteful use of cinderblocks .


----------



## MannyIsGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagbag* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> very tasteful use of cinderblocks .



Thank you!










Hehe, they were part of a coffee table my GF built and used before this, and we kept them in service. I'm probably going to get some media storage and use those instead, but for now I think they look pretty cool.


----------



## Frost147

Don't let hagbag (very appropriate name, btw) rag on your use of those cinderlocks, Manny. Any port in a storm, imo. Nice set.


You certainly blew thru the break-in period in a darn hurry. What'd you do - leave the set on 24/7 and play the break-in disc?


----------



## MannyIsGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frost147* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't let hagbag (very appropriate name, btw) rag on your use of those cinderlocks, Manny. Any port in a storm, imo. Nice set.
> 
> 
> You certainly blew thru the break-in period in a darn hurry. What'd you do - leave the set on 24/7 and play the break-in disc?



Yes, I did that and because I work nights at home and my GF is up during the day the set has been on for the most part when the DVD isn't in. I wanted to get the break in over as quickly as possible to avoid having to worry about it.


----------



## sdginz

I bought a Panasonic TH42PX60U. Had it for about 2 weeks and then decided that it didn't quite fill up the wall enough.


Wound up returning it and purchasing a Samsung HPS5053 instead. I was really drawn to the shiny black bezel, it really frames the picture. PQ is amazing on high def and not bad on sd channels thru a Comcast Motorola box.


Got a great deal at a local store based on some of the deals that the big box chains were running on Black Friday.


----------



## mkdevo

proud owner of 2 new Panasonic TH42PX60U's here..


i've had them for a week, and they're great. got one mounted over the weekend, and will be mounting the other one tonight. exposed wires right now, but that'll be changing in the weeks to come..


----------



## SkidPalace

Picked up the Panny 42-60U on Friday morning at BB's 7 hour sale. Yep, I was one of the idiots standing in line in the rain at 3:30 in the morning.

And I could not be happier. I have been in front of the set every avaliable moment since 6:00am Friday morning.

I had tears in my eyes watching the Patriots crush the hearts of da Bears fans.

And let's just say that seeing Junior Seau's forearm bent at a 45 degree angle was a little gross.

I had a lot of reservations on this set due to the misinformed opinion of the picture quality as seen in the stores (like the image was painted with watercolors). I know now it is due to the "Vivid" picture setting. After tweaking the settings, I am truly in awe of the image quality.

I couldn't care less if the set is a little better or a little worse than the other guy's set. It is perfection for me.

I am now in search of reasonably priced cantilevered wall mount. No, I'm not spending $400 for one. I'll make one out of scrap metal before I spend $400 on a mount. $170 for an HDMI cable? Are you insane? They must really think that FPD owners are completely braindead when it comes to spending money.

I am also pleased to realize that my 5 year old DVD player looks great once connected with component cables. I had never owned a TV with component inputs so I have never seen the benefits of the component outputs. I had watched Saving Private Ryan hooked up with an s-video cable and was less than impressed.

I spent hours researching a new upscaling DVD player when I decided to connect the component jacks. The difference was night and day. The Panny upscales the image so beautifully that I can definitely wait a year or two for Blu-Ray to come down in price.

I am so happy to be a card carrying member of the HDTV movement.


----------



## newbeestl

Just picked up the PDP42V18HA from Wal-Mart on Black Friday. So far, so good. Very good picture right out of the box. Right now I'm hooked up to my DVD player via component and the picture is amazing. I can't imagine a benefit to getting the HDMI cable and a new DVD player. I'm sure I will sooner or later though.


----------



## mikeyinokc

Picked up a Panny 50x60U last week from CompUSA. They had a good price at the time from their 11-19 ad in the paper. Then on Thursday CC had the same set for $300 less. On Friday I went back to CompUSA with my receipt and the CC ad. They gave me a $300 refund, very willingly I might ad.


I didn't get it hooked up until Friday, as I had to buy a table/stand to set it on. What a picture! I'm working on the break in time so we can get it set up properly. Thanks for all the information I've gotten on this forum.


----------



## Elspode

1. The "Model" you have.

Viore PD42v18HA


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Killer price on a 42" plasma screen at WallyWorld's Black Friday sale.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size & picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Lots to learn in order to optimize display of all input possibilities.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Multi-function remote


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

(a) input access needs to be random or have individual buttons on remote, rather than having to go through them one at a time.

(b) it would be nice if their remote codes were present in other universal control devices


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That a 1024 x 768 native resolution maximum does not equal a true HD display. The monitor is HD compliant, but you cannot display a full 720 or 1080 image, it is all downconverted. Still, picture quality is stunning compared to my 27" analogue it replaced.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Audio Out on the display is a straight lineout signal, so I can't control Volume/Mute with the TV remote.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

The $988 Black Friday price blew away by a considerable margin every other comparable 42" plasma out there.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A vast improvement over my old TV. Our cable system feeds both standard and HD versions of local channels, and doing an A/B by switching back and forth between the two cable channels/analogue-digital versions of the same exact programming is jaw-dropping.


----------



## FSUNolez336

*TH-50px60u*


----------



## Coffeeman1

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Panasonic's reputation, 9th generation panel


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Standard/Vivid/Cinema settings are not input specific


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP, orbiting pixiels, better remote.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include more info in manual on burn-in & break-in


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality & brightness


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-None yet, just a fear of burn-in.



9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, considering that this set replaced a 36" Mitsubishi tube set that I paid $3,500.00 for in 1990 (about $10,000 in 2006 dollars !)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I wish the major networks would demand that advertisers run only wide screen commercials. It is a real P.I.T.A. to keep switching to "just" to fill the screen, for fear of burn-in


----------



## ion-man

After months of waiting and pining, I finally got the Panny 42PX60U two weeks ago @ BB while ensuring they would price-match or adjust if it was reduced. Then I see their 7 hour sale on Black Friday!. Well needless to say I strolled in a 10:30 am (why hurry) to request my price adjustment, 20 mins later I was $324 richer...well $324 out the hole anyway. Very good experience, no complaints. I have to find an HDMI 'hub' of some sort as the 10ft cable I got from monoprice is too stiff to work with the tv in the lift mechanism it is housed in.


1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

- Stellar advice on this forum, consumer reports, The Panasonic reputation, reviews frm owners and professionals (magazines, websites etc.) and of course...PRICE!!!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-Blown away by the picture quality, though only using component at the moment, and sound. Thought speakers would be terrible but sound better than expected.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-Loses settings once power is lost or unplugged. I've had to redo the setup 4 times already in the last few days. Minor inconvenience though.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-PIP, orbiting pixiels, black bezel.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- 4 fans, this baby gets really hot!


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-Speakers and image quality.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

-None as yet


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Definitely! Earlier this year when I started looking at this unit it was $2500, finally got it 6 months later for $1500 less...I'd say thats not a bad price at all.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- The concern over burn in /IR is high, but I try to ensure that the screen is fillied and that I don't watch channels with very opaque logos etc. Plus I run the 'burn-in disc' very often in between viewings, and overnight. Can't wait for this to be over with, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## mart4330

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung HP-S4253*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*The appearance. I was choosing between this and the PANNY. I liked the black better than the silver.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Other than the picture I really like the number of inputs they included.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The sound quality*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*None that I know of.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Find a way to lower the amount of heat it puts out and muffle the buz noise.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*No surprises yet*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Pretty good but getting better every year.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Having alot of fun with PS2, XBOX360, DISH HD, OTA HD, and PC connected. WAHOOO!!!*


Edit to say the buz noise is very low and I had to get right next to the set to hear it. I probably wouldn't have noticed if I had not read about it.


----------



## Elspode

I just experienced my first big screen disappointment last night. I recorded "Heros" on my Comcast Motorola DCT 5100 DVR/Cable box to watch after I came home from band practice. Recorded the HD channel (Comcast puts both analogue and HD through the system for the local channels as well as a bunch of Premium Channels).


When I sat down to watch it, I was appalled at the picture quality, or should I say the *lack* of picture quality.


I guess I didn't notice the hideous compression artifacts on my old 27" analogue TV, huh?


Are all DVR's this way? Are there settings that can be changed to allow for full-res recording of HD programming? The manual doesn't seem to indicate that for this cable box/DVR...


----------



## saywhat

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

- PRICE! & PQ with deep blacks


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- Again PQ with rich colors and deep blacks


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- No independent input PQ settings memory, duck feet stand


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- PIP, VGA


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- less silver pls!!!


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- Speakers -expected it to be terrible, but not bad


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- it takes time to turn on - about 10 secs


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- prices are HOT! 4 months back it was $2000, the prices have kept falling and now just $1000!!! (PM at Sears)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Burn In - have experienced little IR (espn logo was there for 45 min then disappeared. its time to


----------



## X-Files




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread would be better with pics.



Added a picture to mine.


----------



## thomby33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elspode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just experienced my first big screen disappointment last night. I recorded "Heros" on my Comcast Motorola DCT 5100 DVR/Cable box to watch after I came home from band practice. Recorded the HD channel (Comcast puts both analogue and HD through the system for the local channels as well as a bunch of Premium Channels).
> 
> 
> When I sat down to watch it, I was appalled at the picture quality, or should I say the *lack* of picture quality.
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't notice the hideous compression artifacts on my old 27" analogue TV, huh?
> 
> 
> Are all DVR's this way? Are there settings that can be changed to allow for full-res recording of HD programming? The manual doesn't seem to indicate that for this cable box/DVR...



Something is not, right all my HD DVR recordings look as good recorded as when viewed originally.


----------



## Jaxxon

1. The "Model" you have.

42PX60U Panasonic 42" Plasma HDTV


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The prices were being cut big-time after Thanksgiving, and most everything I heard about this set was positive.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality, and the fact that it doesn't have motion blur on fast moving scenes (and sports) like my old LCD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The stand, plus feeling like I have to babysit it to prevent burn-in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Hmm, not sure. Guaranteed no burn-in? Or burn-in being covered by the warranty?










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Change the stand. I want to angle my TV a bit, and part of the stand leans off the table.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Hmm. That it doesn't seem to be as big as I thought. I had just upgraded from a 37" Westinghouse LCD, and going up to 42" I was a little worried that it would dominate the room, but it really doesn't seem that much bigger than the 37" Westinghouse. It seems taller, but not necessarily wider? Oh yeah. Also, the set doesn't seem to run as hot as I thought it would. I see a bunch of fans in the back, but when I feel along the set, it doesn't feel hot at all. Not really even all that warm. My LCD seemed to run hotter. Maybe I'm not feeling in the right place?


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Well, when I first did the auto-scan for channels, it took awhile, and I noticed what I thought was burn-in from the progress bar. It took awhile to go away (maybe 3-4hrs), but it looks like it's just about gone away, if not completely gone. That worried me a little bit, since I was following all the instructions, but I hadn't yet changed the settings from Vivid since the manual said to do the auto-scan first. Also, I'm about 16hrs in the break-in period, and I don't notice very much IR at all now, so that's good.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Hmm, not sure. I would say not, even though I got a great price on this set. The HDTV looks great. The size is great. But normal cable stations don't look as good as they do on CRTs. That, plus the fact that ALL these sets have some sort of issues (LCDs with motion blur, picture quality, Plasmas with burn-in, etc) and you would think that the prices would be even lower. If none of these issues were issues, then sure, I could maybe see charging the prices they do.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Not sure of any yet. I was a little worried when that progress bar stayed on the screen for a few hours, but it seems to have mostly faded. The screen is pretty reflective, so if that is a problem in your room, you may have to rearrange things or look for a different set. Overall, so far I'm pleased. The break-in seems to be going well now. The next big thing will be seeing how it reacts when I turn the settings up a bit (right now, picture/brightness/sharpness are all -15), and when I try to game on it. If there are no major problems with it then, then I will be pleased.


----------



## bugsoft

Hello everyone,

I am relatively new to this forum and need your assistance in getting down to a short list of the top units so my wife and I can go and see them to make the final decision. By "smaller" I mean a unit that has a 27" diagonal screen size or a bit larger.


From my limited knowledge, I hear that Plasma's are the way to go if your ambient light levels exceed that of a home theatre set-up. So, that is my driving reason to go Plasma.



Thank you, in advance, for helping a newbee!


Phil


----------



## Jaxxon

Problem is, I think the smallest plasmas come are around 37". Usually plasmas are for larger sets. If you are looking for a 27" set, you're best bet is a "normal" TV (CRT), or an LCD TV.


----------



## MandM

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

- PQ and price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- The picture is awesome!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- Make consumer silver AND black models


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- How well SD looks


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Oh yeah!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Love the new tv! Picture attached.


----------



## 8ohms

Been very satisfied with my 43PX60U. It's hooked to basic Comcast Cable and without an antenna I am able to get a few HD channels. After calibration the TV with AVIA the picture is as sharp as a razor and the colors and brightness are outstanding. This TV deserve to be fed nothing but HD. I only wish there was more HD channels available right now. PQ from my Sony progressive scan DVD player is excellent. HD-DVD/Blu-rey must be mind blowing.


Only thing I don't enjoy is labeling the channels. It's just take too much time. But overall since this is my first plasma and I am hooked. The audio even sounds fantastic. Bravo Panasonic.


----------



## redtailfool

This thread seems to by Panasonic dominated. Is the Panny the most popular Plasma on this forum ?
















1. The "Model" you have.

- Samsung HP-S4253 42"


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

- PQ ,Style and Price - I believe it has the best combo among the 3 criterias.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- Picture Q and Style !


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Base had a small plastic chip at the bottom


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- Real PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- Eliminate the buzz issue.


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- None. I pretty much anticipated the whole experience.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None so far


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Yes !


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Samsung HP-S4253 42 is the best value all around right now ; dont get discouraged by the buzz issue.


----------



## Buckeye Matrix

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

This forum, consumer reports, price, quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- I cant believe how good the picture is and I am still in break in mode!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- find some fix to phosphor uneven aging. Makes me nervous.

7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- The picture. Looks WAYYYYYYYY better at home vs the store.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Yes. I bought it for $2700 shipped from Amazon.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- This is the greatest tv I have seen. I used to think the srxd from sony was amazing at CC but this picture is just as good now that I have it at home. Source data is the key.


----------



## goddahavit

1. Panasonic th-50px60u


2. tossup between this and hitachi 55, price was deciding factor


3. Colors pop, off angle viewing great


4. worry about burn in, silver love the black cabinets, svid and composit not active at the same time need 2nd tuner


5. PIP


6. Too early to tell, make it black for sure,

7. my wife loves it


8. nothing yet just got it


9. Not yet, i got a great deal, 1539+tax after rebate but without that, i would not have it yet


10. they just look great, take less room and weigh less than the crt i relaced, ove it hate the burn in worry, like dual tuners


Thanks.


Goddahavit


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redtailfool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread seems to by Panasonic dominated. Is the Panny the most popular Plasma on this forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has been for several years. It's also the best seller in the U.S., so there are more of them out there to be reported.


I, for one, always enjoy hearing from those who made different choices, though.


----------



## redtailfool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macfan424* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has been for several years. It's also the best seller in the U.S., so there are more of them out there to be reported.
> 
> 
> I, for one, always enjoy hearing from those who made different choices, though.




Panasonics are a great brand. I almost bought one but i liked the pq of the sammy better.. the Black glossy cabinet doesnt hurt either.


----------



## pesuazo

1. The "Model" you have.

- Toshiba 50HP66


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Price, Inputs, Picture Quality, Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- Awesome picture in HD, Good Picture in SD, Excellent Picture as a computer (vga input)and gaming, Excellent picture in DVD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Slow tuner (it takes 3 seconds to change channels)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- Analog audio output when using the HDMI's ports


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

- I have not read "professional" good (or bad) reviews. Makes me wonder.


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- It came with the base stand installed. It looks better than I thought in my family room.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- Slow tuner (it takes 3 seconds to change channels)


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Yes. I bought it for $1600.00 at BB (black friday)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- This is the greatest tv I have seen. I compared (side by side) with the 50 inch panasonic, LG and Samsung. They all looked almost the same, but the Toshiba was less expensive and has plenty inputs.


----------



## awarsoca

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

This forum, price, picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- I cant believe how good the picture is and I am still in break in mode!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Nada


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- I would say PiP but I rarely used it on my Sony projection and I can get that with my DVR now


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

- Pre Burn In before shipping


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- How much my wife liked it (and that she didn't kill me after I bought it)


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Yes. I bought it for $2000 with 24 months no interest.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Absolutely amazing.


----------



## marktdi

1. The "Model" you have.

Haier 42HP25BAT (Most of the boards and the PDP inside say LG)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Blak Friday price. I wasn't going to camp out for a TV and they still had one at 10:00am. I took it as fate.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size and accuracy. My last TV was a 30" slimfit tube.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The ugly speakers. I removed them because I use the AVR for sound.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The "Just" mode.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Ditch the bright blue LED on the front.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It needs descreet codes for the inputs.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No, everyday prices are still too high, but they're getting there.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I've enjoyed the couple of weeks that I have had the display. I just got an upconverting DVD player tonight that I have to hook up yet!


----------



## La Esponja

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PX6U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Costco price and return policy, this forums positive review of Panasonic.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- HD programing and upscaled DVDs look amazing even uncalibrated with break-in settings.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- No side inputs and it is grey/silver instead of black.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- None that warrant the extra $$$ to get the 60U or 600U.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

- ISF type calibration and Broken-in at the factory.


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- The grey doesn't look that bad in the living room.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- No. I bought it for $2000, but it still out of reach for a lot of people.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- I am impressed pre-ISF calibration, I can't wait to get it calibrated..


----------



## aspenextreme

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-42PX6U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

This forum, price, picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- I cant believe how good the picture is and I am still in break in mode!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- The break in time but I will live. I am just impatient


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- I would say SD card since it is the 6u


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

- Pre Burn In before shipping


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- How good everything looks and how easy it was to set up.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Yes. I bought it for $1299.99 at Costco so how can you beat that.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Cropover20

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50px60u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

This forum, price, Cnet, price & picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- I cant believe how good the picture is and I am still in break in mode!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- The break in time


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- none


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

- Pre Burn In before shipping and less silver


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- How good everything looks and how easy it was to set up.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma

- None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

- Yes. I bought it for $1999.99 at BB.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Simpily amazing. Can't wait for the break in period to end


----------



## DaTEXANS

1. The "Model" you have.

PIONEER 5070 (50 inch plasma)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The reviews and SD programming PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It shows the best picture possible regardless of the signal quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The uncertainty of it's longevity


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I'm not really sure yet...only had it a week. I think it's very satisfying so far.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Why you so expensive dawg!?!? (not a real question)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I can leave the speakers detached making it look so classy! It also had componant hookups on the side


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None as of yet... (crossing fingers)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think they are when you spread the cost over the life of the product. this is assuming you aren't buying it on credit..and if you are getting a no-interest loan for a period of time..then DEFINITELY WORTH IT


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I was geared toward the Sony XBR2 LCD for a whole 2 months...but after the "supposed temporary issues", you have no idea how calming it is to walk into my living room in the EARLY morning and know that when I turn the Pioneer on, it'll do what it says..and if it doesn't...Pioneer will fix it. None of us like hassles when spending this much money on a toy...and this plasma has alleviated that concern beautifully.


----------



## rubbercow

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung hps-5073


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Excellent price, fantastic picture, and a great glare filter - combined with all the features I was looking for.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture and contrast.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Appears to be faulty, have a technician coming onsite to investigate buzzing noise.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p instead of just 1080i.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix the noise before I get pissed off.


----------



## daedalus78

_1. The "Model" you have._

TH-50PH9UK

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

Computer "friendliness" when using the DVI blade. The number of people who raved about this and last years version.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

Contrast. DVI support. Minimalist design.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

Can't think of anything...

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

I wish the DVI blade supported DPMS.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

Try to reduce / eliminate the buzzing noise.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

The buzzing. Turned out it was normal and I was just overly sensitive to it. On a more positive note, the PQ.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

2 dead pixels. After talking to an engineer at Panasonic and getting authorization, Plasma Concepts (who I purchased the display from), performed an advanced replacement and sent me out a new one.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

Of course I do, I wouldn't have purchased otherwise!

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

Very happy with Plasma Concepts customer service. I ended up purchasing a Panasonic TH-50PX60U and Sharp LC-37D40U along with my 9UK. They gave me a price break and got me a deal on shipping.


----------



## CD_14

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-50PX600U
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*

Reviews, features, looks...lots of inputs, great sounds (subs, wattage), nice looks and great picture.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Nice looking 50", picture too. Hidden speakers/subs, minimal slim design. Perfect size from where I'm sitting. Makes my living room look really nice.
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*720p, but still good. Price and features sold me.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Has everything I need.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*None. Keep up the good prices and quality!
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Lighter than my 135lbs Panny Tau Tube 30"
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far...1 week old.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*For this unit and comparing to others, yes. But still a lot to pay for a TV. My Tau Tube cost $1800 three years ago. I don't see the prices going down...you'll just get more. Bought it for $2070 at Ultimate.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*My first flat panel type TV. So far I'm happy. They all seem to look good, of course with hi-def. The Pioneer and Sonys were tops (and the prices too). The Pannys were perfect with the price, build quality, features and image combined. Nice set.







*


----------



## smokinghot

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer PDP-4270HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Reviews, this forum, PQ, and internals*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*The reproduction of SD signals, and of course the external appearance...







doesn't get better.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Cost....but you don't regret it once you've turned it on..!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*For the price point....it could make me dinner once in a while....







*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*If it means compromising on the quality of the product, don't lower MSRP.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The SD processing is the best I've seen...period.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Absolutely none...it's perfect. Oh, except the other half wants to use it...







*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Loaded question seeing as this model is the highest in it's class. If you're the type that can sit in front of your new plasma and say well its good enough. Then the answer is no. If you're like me and can't stand buying something new knowing full well that you're going to deal with less then you want, every time you turn it on. Well then...this plasma is worth every single penny.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I bought into some advice from an article on how ED sets should in theory reproduce SD signals better than comparible HD plasmas, (by manufacturer). Best of luck finding a ED television that can make SD look good. Worse part is these ED sets even given their native 480p res. struggle at best. Want a good test...play the remake of "The Fog" on a progressive scan DVD player into a ED set. You'll see what I mean. You're better of saving a little extra dough and getting yourself into an upper tier HD.


If you're unhappy with your new EDTV, give the high end HD models a chance. You will not be disappointed.*


----------



## colbymh

I just bought the Pioneer 5071HD. I am moving in to my new house next week, so its not even out of the box yet, so I cant answer alot of questions. I am however going to use the suggested break in settings.


Question and maybe someone can route me to the right forum/thread. I will have my PS2 (soon to be PS3) hooked up to it. Is there any issues with gaming on a plasma? Obviously I know not to leave it paused for any long periods of time (plus I will set the screen saver to come on), but is there any different settings I should use since I will have my PS2 hooked up??


----------



## goots1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



1. Panasonic TH-50PX60U and Pansonic TH-42PX60U

2. Was really Happy with the 42" went and added a 50"

PQ and price point!

3. Picture Quality!

4. May Possibly get image 'burn-in" LCD won't.

5. Variable Audio Output instead for just fixed.

6. Add Variable Audio Output!

7. Weight, was lighter than I thought.

8. Nothing yet.

9. They are just getting there.

10. Great TVs , Highly Recommended!


----------



## Kai Winters

LG 50PC3D


Just bought it several hours ago at BB.

Great sale. Saved $600 US. Discount paid for the sales tax and extended warranty.

Unfortunately my first viewing was the Patriots getting drubbed lol.

I am giddy as a school girl and will post more info asap.


----------



## gubbi

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP 507XA. Analog tuner, amps for speakers, but no speakers (the speakers are ~$300).


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This forum. And a friend of mine buying a KDL 40v2000. It was either this or a 50" Panasonic. Used primarily for gaming, movies and TV .... In that order


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture obviously! - ordered list:

1. PQ

2. Overall quality. Everything works as intended.

3. Connections (lots of HDMI, RCA etc ports)

4. Finish (looks stunning).

5. Weight (a low 34KG). Allowed me to mount it on a Vogels 6345, so that I can pull it out from the wall for easier access



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The default settings.


Contrast was way to high. Every single noise-reduction feature was activated resulting in "plastic mask" faces. Got it mounted just in time for some UEFA cup football, which was a blurry mess until I figured out to disable all the image "enhancement" junk


So out of the box a very unpleasent surprise. 10 minutes later: all joy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Only thing I can think of is to be able to choose underscan "grey-bar" colour.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None, they obviously know what they are doing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How well everything worked. And how light it is. It weighs a little more than half of the 42" Philips it replaced.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None really with the display itself. But I've got a DVD player connected to a Denon 3806 through HDMI.


The DVD, the receiver and the display itself can all upscale and de-interlace DVDs for progessive material independently. DVD quality sucked out of the box. Thought is was the cinema-mode (de-interlace, anti 3:2 pulldown mode) on the Pioneer's fault.


It wasn't, the DVD player was set up incorrectly


Only other thing that annoys me is the 4-5 second HDMI sync time.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


As others have pointed out on this board. Co-op Gears of War on this display makes it worth it alone.


Cheers


----------



## Richie Rich

Newbie here....just went from a 19inch Black and White to a Plasma










Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 1140HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, asthetics, and price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality and Size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not knowing all the new tech features and terminology


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

"Idiot Proof" LOL


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

To new to know


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The size and PQ


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Trying to understand all the features


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Coming from a cheap person, NO....however based on todays market, YES


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Loving it so far, just hate wanting new stuff to compliment the TV.....why are accessories such as HDMI cables so expensive??


----------



## stevenjoseph82

1. The "Model" you have.

-Toshiba 42HP66


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-unbelievable Black Friday deal


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-colors that really "pop", depth of black, connectivity, IT'S FLAT, and all of this for an awesome price


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-screen will glare and it weighs more than my JVC 56" lcos rear-projection and 10-30lbs. more than other 42" plasmas


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-picture in picture


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-put this TV on a diet and shave some lbs. somewhere?


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-crisp vibrant colors, deep blacks, and that I could pick it up by myself given its weight and akwardness!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-the audible buzzing noise that occurs when an image is on the screen (can't hear it with TV at normal volumes)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-undoubtedly yes...until the price drops again and I'm mad that I payed more!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-Be ready to incur the benefits and downfalls of the TV type you select. This is my bedroom TV. My other TV is a JVC HD56G787 56" Rear Projection TV. Each set has a great picture, but each set also excels in different aspects. Do research, but also make sure the set looks good to you.


----------



## shifrbv

1. The "Model" you have.

HP-S5053


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price: $1399. Thanks to min wage employee, who thought of applying every possible available discount...










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Contrast. 2hdmi, DVI support, burn proofing


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I want cablecard support, and qam


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

CableCard, QAM


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Try to reduce / eliminate the buzzing noise.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Fall a sleep after first two hours of watching VOD, when 30min program was over, CC box switched to menu screen and that screen stayed on for 4+ hours.


When I opened my eyes I thought tv was a toast, with permanent menu burnin.

Turned sammy white screen, looked fine. Glad it wasn't pany.


Another "Surprise" was cost of all additional items: store charges $750 to mount (no thanks), $260 tilt mount (nt), $150/ 8.5ft HDMI cable (returned next day), $100 - dvd player, $40 hi-def antena, $15/month cable rcver fee, $15/month dtv channel fee, $10/month HD Pack 1 fee.


Return sh!t day is coming this weekend ( I am keeping TV and only tv).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

n/a


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Price I paid - YES.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Balinor

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite 42" - Pro-940HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I wanted to get the best picture a 50" or 42" could provide and in my research it is the Pioneer Elite.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Beautiful design and beautiful picture right out of the box. Connections galore and a plethora of picture customization options.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

buzzing noise. not very noticible when watching a movie (I don't watch SD on this television. Just movies and games).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none, really. it satisfies my needs. 1080p could be nice but not so much for a 42" screen.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

eliminate the buzzing noise.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Playing gears of war. The graphics are just incredible but add to that the color vibrancy of the Pioneer and WOW. Not concerned about burning, i've been gaming since I first setup the t.v. with absolutely no issues.


I also purchased the Sony 46XBR2 and had the Pioneer and Sony side by side. Pioneer pq was a step above the Sony. The Sony also had the clouding issue thats been talked about on the boards. Returned the Sony and kept the Pioneer Elite.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, I purchased mine on Sale.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The Pioneer Elite is an amazing television. I am a very proud owner. I get a ton of comments from friends/family on the television. Get one and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kr8z1

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer Elite PRO-1540HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Reviews, including this forum, and comparing the picture and features in the store to other sets available. It also has a Home Media Gallery feature which allows me to network the tv and I can now view video, pictures, and listen to music off of my home PC.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Picture quality, including that of SD broadcast viewing. It's a beautiful set, turned on or off.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Can't think of one thing!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
It's got 'em all except for 1080p, which isn't needed.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
Keep doing what you're doing - stay at the top!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It looks even better in my house!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Mine was, even before I received a discount. I would have paid the full asking price if needed.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
If you are undecided as to whether you should by plasma or lcd, check out the Pio plasmas. They may just make up your mind for you - go plasma - go Pioneer









Here are a few pics of my set in action!










SD broadcast:




























HD broadcast:


----------



## fasTLane

Good deal. Signal source?


----------



## Kr8z1

DirecTivo HR10-250


----------



## Kai Winters

1. The "Model" you have.
LG 50PC3D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Picture comparisons, reviews and price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Only one hdmi input. Should be two by default.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
One more hdmi input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Another hdmi input.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How good sd is. I was expecting a good picture based on my in store comparisons but the picture in my home is better.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Having a problem getting the "EZ Scan" to pick up stations via component or even direct from the wall to the tv via coax but I use a cable box so it is no big deal and I will sort it out at my leisure.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
OH YEAH ! ! !


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I was fortunate to get it on sale at Best Buy for $600 loff. Paid $2099.00 US for it. Even my wife said "grab it".

Out of the box the contrast and aharpness was at max while color and tint was mid point. I used the DVE calibration dvd to calibrate it last night and am greatly pleased with the result. PQ is great.


----------



## mopartony

hi just bought this plasma and was wondering if any one had any inside tips on tweeking it. bought it from chris at cleveland plasma and was treated extremly well. great costomer service and communication. panel arrived as promised in great shape. my first plasma and i am very happy. chris gave great advice, thanks chris. tony


----------



## Kr8z1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mopartony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi just bought this plasma and was wondering if any one had any inside tips on tweeking it. bought it from chris at cleveland plasma and was treated extremly well. great costomer service and communication. panel arrived as promised in great shape. my first plasma and i am very happy. chris gave great advice, thanks chris. tony



Look through the thread that deals with that panel. Plenty of information there:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=58px600u


----------



## wid3angle

1. The "Model" you have.

*TH-50PX60U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Great reviews, and an EXCELLENT black friday deal.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Thin bezel sides, excellent picture quality. Silver color matches my components and decor well.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*I wanted the features in the 600U models.. Supposedly better sound, has cablecard, etc. I am still very happy with this model and the price could not and STILL can not be beaten.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Cablecard, 1 more HDMI input, screen wipe.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*none*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Size of the box.. WOW! Everything else, I knew what I was getting.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None yet!*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes they are, but it doesnt hurt to wait for a sale







*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## fuhkinay

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-42PX60U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Panasonic reputation for a stunning HD picture. I also considered a Sharp Aquos 37", but the LCD picture wasn't as good as the Panasonic, so I decided to go for a Plasma and chance the burn-in issues. Once I decided on Plasma, I was planning to buy a TH-37PX60U, but Crutchfield ran out of them. I bought the 42 for only $100 more.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Unbelievable picture in 1080i.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Doesn't always remember your aspect settings on channels. When I use Just, Full or H-Fill, it should stay that way next time I tune in that channel. Also, some HD does not fill the screen. This may not be the TV's fault, though.*

*The speakers are only so-so.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A screen saver.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

*Maybe add a second "antenna in" jack and an "antenna out". The menus are a little clumsy.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Two things: 1. How many channels I get without a STB. 2. The 1080i picture left my wife and I nearly speechless when we first saw it.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far, but I've had it less than a week.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Considering what I paid and people's reaction to it when they ask what I paid, I would have to say "Yes!"*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*The SD picture is hit-or-miss. Some channels look pretty good, others are pretty bad. I think this is not the TV's fault, but it's still worth mentioning.*


----------



## Tom Armading

1.

Panasonic TH-65PF9UK


2.

My first plasma, and I wanted a 1080 one. Panasonic has a good rep.


3.

amazing picture at 1080


4.

haven't found anything (yet) that I don't like. Well, 2 DVI inputs would be nice.


5.

It has a very complete feature set (for me)


6.

I would like more inputs, but I think they would tell me I can just purchase more inputs for the emply slot.


7.

No surprise, as I had been looking at other 1080 displays.


8.

No problems so far (3days)


9.

yes, worth it!


10.

2 strong guys can lift it and place it on the table stand, but a 3rd is nice to align it, guide it, onto the mount.


----------



## Geemrio

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-42PX60U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*I have heard nothing but good things about Panasonic plasmas and working at Sears all day and having it stare me in the face for hours on end, I coudn't resist. It's just an amazing image.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Unbelievable clarity, deep blacks and awesome viewing angles..*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Eh, I guess 1080p would be a decent feature to have.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*1080p.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

*I guess I would change the panel to all black rather than black and silver.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The amazing picture quality. Seriously, I'm officially a plasma fan. I actually traded in my Sony LCD for it because I just wasn't happy with the PQ. This Panasonic is just stunning.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None yet, but this is my first day with the set.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Definitely. It's easy to find a really hot deal on this particular model right now. The price is completely justified,*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I really don't think there is a better HDTV in this size on the market, at least not in my opinion*


----------



## sgi_va

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PX60U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I wanted to buy TH-42PX60U but I didn't like SD PQ, especially people faces. CC promo.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

colors, sound, look

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

remote control is unbalanced, volume and channels buttons are reversed, to difficult to press buttons around the "ok". menu - too many levels.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p, screensaver

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

change the remote, improve the menu

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

everything is as expected

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

no problem so far.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

really nice tv


----------



## SkullandBone

1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 42HDS69


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, low aliasing, detailing in dark areas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, and Aesthetic design


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It suffers from "Hitachi Flicker".. In low light scenes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Detachable speakers, lights in the remote.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix the flicker please.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Subtle contrast flickering during some dark scenes.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Contrast flickering as stated.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

There are some 'fixes' for the flickering as found on this board. We have some great members here that have helped reduced the problem for the rest of us.


----------



## flexed2death

1. HP 4260N


2. Wife works at HP and got a great deal on it.


3. Too early to say, has been running break-in DVD for 4 days now


4. Again, too early to say


5. Wish it had more than 1 HDMI port, support for memory cards would also be cool. Wish it had option to set color of bars when watching 4:3 content.


6. Do away with annoying HP logo on startup


7. No surprises, had seen it at BB and knew what to expect.


8. None yet.


9. Again, got it for great price so I have no complaints in that dept. You always pay more for latest/greatest technology so I have no problem with the price of Plasmas today.


10. None


----------



## largtr

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-S4273


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, Options, Aesthetics, Reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The fact the I own a sweet tv, beats the hell out of a crt any day.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Having to baby it 100+ hours for fear of burn-in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Indestructible, burn-in proof screen.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See #5 above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The sheer beauty of the unit, even when off.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. It needs to be fully "broken in" and calibrated before I can make those assessments.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm just lucky to be able to have something so sweet for the family to enjoy. Everybody loves it!


----------



## SunDevilPilot1

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42" 9uk


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The epic thread on this forum.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Quality of picture and clean lines of display's exterior. I only wanted a "plain" looking display with none of the silver and chrome.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No dislikes


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Aspect ratio selection while displaying HD.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality right out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, for size and quality of picture it is a value.


Phil (Gilbert, AZ)


----------



## IWUZFRAMED

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 58PX60U.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture, size and love of HD-DVD's.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality and slim profile. Yeah, and the SIZE!










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

A little tricky to wall mount because of the weight. Only had to do it once so not that big of a deal.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

As of right now nothing. Maybe in the future I will wish for something when the next big thing arrives.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A color option would have been nice. The stand is a little bit of an eyesore to me. Not very sturdy or stylish but it does the job at no charge.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Size and outstanding picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just wall mounting. Not really a problem as they do offer a service if you want to pay for it. Anything that takes away viewing time is bad.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Is it a bargain? Even at the super low price I paid most would cringe and paying that much for a TV regardless of performance. I myself have a DVD collection in the seven hundred range and from the first one I watched on my new plasma I knew that I had made the right choice for my situation. Thanks for all who posted here and helped to compile all the great info on this site.


----------



## .totoro.

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny 50PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews; brand recognition; and oh, those bshi girls from iamanoobie..










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and the minimalistic bezel


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing worth making a note of


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p would be nice; individual colour gain controls


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- It's not fair us canucks get the shaft when it comes to pricing compared to the americans.

- Vivid mode is *not* the way to market your plasmas in the stores.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

SD has been more than watchable, and the image from my lowly non-HD, non-upconverting DVD player has been amazing. Also, coming from a 27" CRT, I thought the 50 would be overpowering, but even at 7-9', I sometimes think I could have gone bigger.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- slight buzzing when I stick my head behind the panel; but who watches their plasma from back there?

- out of the box, noticed red push and 'dull' greens; which were alleviated somewhat by tweaking the colour settings. However, 30 hrs in, I've had to reset those settings back to 0 as the colours appear to have 'normalized'.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

compared to even a few months ago, I guess so.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This panel has made me think the burn-in/IR issue is way overblown. I'm only at 30 hrs or so, and already have gone through 3 movies at 2.35:1 (with the occasional zoom mode to get rid of the black bars just in case), but have seen zero cases of IR, let alone burn-in. Of course, it could be that my picture/contrast settings are all hanging around 5 and -5, so that may be helping.


----------



## agentnhan007

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


panny brand name, discussion about model on this forum, and damn simple minimalistic looks


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


excellent PQ from dvi input coming from PC


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


pictures are suspiciously grainy sometimes... may be due to my source. not quite sure.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


control tint/color for dvi inputs


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


the panel should come with a built in hdmi/dvi card


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


damn good PQ for pc output via dvi


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


still in burn-in period. not quite sure yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


for $2K... this is a good price for a 50 in.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## martyo

I got a TH58PX600U one week before Xmas.

Use Time Warner cable with hd. I purchased the Panny because while the pioneer elite was a good picture, a co-worker purchased a elite and has had it replaced twice in the last 3 months. Doesn't say much for poineer. The 58" is the most bang for the buck and had a picture as good as the pioneer, hitachi or fujitsu. The 58" fits perfect where any 60" was too big since it fits in a media niche with 71'' space. After it was installed I realized the 58" was the perfect size. Got it wall mounted using the Sanus tilt, but because the bottom of the panny 58 has a part that houses some internals, the unit doesn't tilt at all. I need it to tilt for better couch viewing, so I am working on figuring out how to have some spacers welded to the bracket to move the unit out from the wall.


----------



## Revolutionary

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TH-42PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
I demoed the 42PX60U, loved the picture but hated the bezel. 9UK is sexy and classy, with more versatile features. And the 5 year warranty.










3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Deep, inky blacks with surprising detail; bright vibrant colors; lots of picture tweaking options... everything else!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
I'm having a hard time thinging of a single thing -- ask me in a month!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Better support for WXGA and XGA resolutions via the VGA port. I can run HD resolutions without a problem, but I wish the internal scaler provided more options to permit crisper text.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Allow color and tint to be tweaked on HDMI inputs.

Create affordable "packages" or "bundles" to make the 9UK series more palatable to consumers (e.g., with stand and HDMI board at discount off list price).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Nothing comes to mind--I researched the heck out of it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None yet. Now my crappy cable STB, on the other hand...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I would have been happier paying $75-100 less than I did. But beyond that, I feel like I got a bargain (through a forum sponsor) compared to the price and value in other 42" plasmas on the market right now. Better picture, better looks, fewer issues, lower price. 9UK FTW!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Nothing at this time. But I reserve the right to revisit this answer.


----------



## carlosrg

Hello All



I had been lurking waiting and simply holding out to get a Plasma for about a year. I know it is sad but probably like many I hate making rushed decisions on big purchases, and I also enjoying reading and researching them as well.


My Choices were many to start off with


Sony 46" XBR2

NEC 50" 5XRA

Pioneer 507CMX with a Key Digital Card

Pioneer PDP-5070

Pioneer Elite 1140HD



I started by looking at all these sets at multiple Locations Magnolia best buy (I was shocked at how well they are doing now), Hifi Buys (tweeter), Evolution Home Theatre, Circuit City, MicroCenter, HHGreg, and Frys. First and for most I must say you need to goto every retailer who has these sets and take a look for yourself. I spent a lot of time going from store to store to store hell the salesmen knew that I was going to buy a set (my goal was before the end of the year), and that already knew as much as they did if not more (I got offered by two different managers a job as well I thought it was funny because I still felt like a noob).


My Observations are as follows..

The Sony XBR2 or XBR3 a great set no matter what people will complain about it having less of a picture than a Plasma but the brightness of the set and HD picture quality was excellent, A great plus is the cosmetics it is a great looking set and had a high WAF (yes I took her with me at times and sadly my 3 month old son and my 2 year old daughter, not recommended btw). If the price point was more aggressive in the 50" mark I would have considered this set a lot more.


NEC 5XRA well I tried to goto a place to take a look at this set and honestly this was going as my #1 choice simply because of reviews and Chris @ Cleveland Plasma. I really cant say enough of this guy he available almost any time and is always working hard on this forum. Back to this set I got the specs on this set and the new 50 6XRA and the I wasn't sure what was going to happen as it dropped down to 10bit processing but with a brighter display and better contrast. The big upside of this set was a 1:1 scaling, also is generally accepted as a higher end Plasma set. I think the failing is NECs not anyone else everyone one of the retailers of this Plasma said 1. They only do in home installs 2. They only sell the online, 3. No they don't have any 4. We don't have the NEC here but we have this great Panasonic or etc. NEC is really dropping the ball here but then again I am not sure how much more market share they are willing to loose to Panasonic with there combined Pioneer and etc sales, they seriously need a wake up call *rings up NEC hello it is 3:00pm you were suppose to be at work at 6am*, the other option for NEC is to put Chris in a cloning machine and have him open stores all around the US 


Pioneer 507CMX this set is kind of a interesting piece especially when paired with a Key Digital card. From what I saw and read it had a great PQ and with 4 HDMI inputs would have enough to please just about everyone. The down side to this combo I felt was that it would only accept a 1280x720 signal, and had no 1080p input support. The biggest upside on this set? Probably the closest thing you can get a Elite PQ at less than 1K the cost. So it is clearly the Penny Pinchers choice. There is still a lot being said about this set and Key Digital. I think we will see and more reviews on this combo. My cheap money grabbing hands kept pulling me to this set as it was a basically a pioneer elite PQ in a brown box.


Pioneer PDP-5070 this set is probably one of the easiest choices to make for those users who really can't tell the difference I brought 2 of my friends with my on trips to see if they could tell the difference and they simply did not have the eye to tell much of a difference. There comments ran like "dude they all look good, once you have it home you wont have a reference" they liked that it was a complete package IE tuner, speakers, stand and cosmetically was a good looking set. If I wanted a set to just bring home and plug in and be done at a good quality Versus price point with this was a good choice. All the others were really more of a Display only. Even now I feel kind of stupid spending another 1K on the set I purchased over this as it probably would have had better WAF than one of the display only units.


Pioneer Elite this was my winner and I ended up with a PRO-1140HD. Why the Elite? Was it simply because of the elite? Well I would lying if I said I wasn't a fan of the elite for a long time, that its name and status didn't attract you to it as well. But I realize that its reputation is not simply good marketing but based on good results. The set simply had great PQ on SD, Directtv (yes I made the hook up a dish to it), Standard DVD, and HD (they had a blueray disc that I used), the picture is seriously amazing and I even went back and forth between this and the PRO-HD1 model and maybe I am crazy or something but the 1080P set looked a less bright to me, maybe the 1140 had better burn in time. But the picture was excellent. I had the chance to view at a Magnolia Store a Sony XBR, 1140 Elite, Hitachi directors series 55", Samsung 5073, Panasonic, Phillips, and a few other sets. And watching them all display and their regenerated, slightly degraded images the 1140 had a very natural images. Also the Pioneer has one of the better rated up convertors without going external. To me it ended up having to also be honest with myself what am I going to be watching 90% of the time is it going to be Blue Ray or HD DVDs, HD cable or satellite? No probably my Tivo and standard programming so I needed the best upconverting I could affordable receive and I felt the Elite did this as well as could be accepted. Also I found retailers to get really competitive on pricing and my wife decided to give me another 1K to my budget (of course this was before she started to mentioned that we need a new entertainment center and the Ethan Alan had a great set for like 5K, or that need new end tables, coffee table, and new living room set *grumbles*).


I like to comment on a set that probably needs to get more exposure and that is the Samsung 5073. This set was sitting right next to the Elite and I must say I was impressed very very impressed! The Plasma had great black levels and excellent brightness and it was very sharp. The image was very clean, however the thing that got me when I was able to do a side by side comparison was that reds looked washed out on the Samsung, faces looked a bit clay faced. This set was on my list at the time but after being exposed to it I thought for a long time I wonder how well that Samsung would look with a bit of color calibration, because in every regard it looked excellent. Seriously if you have both a 1140 Elite and Samsung 5073 next to each other playing the same material it is hard not to be distracted by how well the Samsung shows up. The Samsung after reading up about it has some very nice specs to it and for some I bet they would be amazed by its picture especially when you start playing some HD through it.


Oh one last point I would like to make is that I truly wanted around 50" TV I was moving away from KV-36XBR direct view set and wanted an upgrade. I love Sony and was really tempted at the 46" but it was simply to small and at the cost of a 52" LCD the cost was to high to justify it over a Pioneers 1080p plasma. I brought a 6 high intensity LED flash light with me and tested reflection on sets. Elite has a anti reflective coating and when tested produced less reflection that my current direct view set, the LCDs like the Sony produced even less reflection but it was still there. So the bottom line on reflections and etc? Either way if you get a lot of light directly on your set you are going to have a problem and I guess we all know this as controlled lighting has always been a big concern. So don't get sold on this LCD doesn't reflect light versus a plasma the true statement is it won't reflect as much light as it a matted but it will upset ya if get direct sunlight on it maybe not enough to get up and close the curtains like it would on a plasma (ie laziness factor hmm, wait doesn't X10 have automatic device to close curtains 


I want to say thank you to Chris @ Cleveland Plasma I spent some time talking to him and getting his reviews, I want to that some of the individuals I spoke with directly here on the forums. I felt much better after my re-education on TV sets, and learning that things like contrast ratios, brightness, upconverting, and etc.


I will after 200hrs get my set ISF calibrated, as prices seem to be reasonable (though I will buy my DVD to do my own testing as well and try D-Nice settings).


If you read thru my entire ramblings I like to summarize things by saying, get up off your butt put the laptop down or step away from the keyboard and go out look at these sets yourself! And then decide after you have educated yourself on the specs and reviews on them. Also do be afraid to tell the sales guy or gals you are going to be buying a set but want to compare them.



Well you would think my journey is over by but I have realized that I have only made it half way now I have to go start on what to do for HD sources. HD DVD or Blue Ray? Direct TV or Dish Network or Cable? Should I replace my current Toshiba Tivo + DVD player/burner and get an Oppi? Boy let the fun begin. I think I need help is there a support group for people like me in Atlanta maybe I should start one 


Atleast I got me a new Entertainment center squared away I ended up getting a JSP Jazzy both the plasma and Center should be here on thursday I am excited!


Oh and one last thing when purchasing your Plasma check your credit card if they offer any kind of free Warranty extensions my Chase doubles the manufactures Warranty if it less than 3 years and doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## why2not

It sounds like you did your research. You have a lot to offer some of the people wondering which brand plasma to buy. They may not all click on this thread. I hope you put some of your "knowledge" to use helping them, even if it only to link this thread when they post their question.


----------



## jimmy8

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer 6070

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
I looked very hard for a new TV for close 3 months. Hard enough to the point my wife now knows almost as much about plasma's and lcd's as I do.







This set just stands out from the crowd.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture just has POP when compared to others.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
The factory speakers aren't that good, but I am now using Infinity's so it really doesn't matter.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
1080p, but this set looks very good anyway, and at this point don't think it is worth the price you pay.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
A longer warranty would always be nice.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Just really how good the set looks in my home. This is one classy looking display.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None yet.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I got this from *** **** with one of their holiday coupons right before Christmas and the price I paid was unbelievable. I would not have bought it if I had to pay retail. I would have ended up with a 5070.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
This was the clear winner pitted against the Sony 46" Bravia XBR3 LCD, Sony 70" 1080p Projection, Mitsu 73" 1080p Diamond Projection, Samsung 52" 1080p LCD, Panny 50" 600 series Plasma, Panny 58" 600 Series Plasma, and the Pioneer 5070.


----------



## renlopez

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic 50PH9UK*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*- Best 50" bang for the buck

- Commercial model was a great fit for my needs. Didn't need speakers, tuner, stand, or additional inputs (I use a switching A/V receiver).

- Limited space. It was one of the only 50" plasmas under 48" wide.

- Nice Charcoal color Bezel

- Great reviews on PQ, overscan/fine tuning capability, and blade expandability (waiting for HDMI 1.3)

- More screen saver options than consumer counterparts

- $100 rebate and 5 Year manufacturers warranty offer*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*See #2*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Reflection on the glass. It's not a problem when watching sporting events during the day. But I have to wait until nighttime to really enjoy movies.


I was well aware of this before I bought it though.
*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*More zoom capabilities. I'd probably have more ideas in a few months.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Panasonic should make the 5 year warranty a permanent offering. That was what got me to finally "pull the trigger". It also will show a lot of the doubters how much confidence Panasonic has in the technology and quality of their plasmas.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How great standard DVD's look over component. I don't have HD Satellite installed yet so I had to demo DVD's for my friends. I showed them the opening race sequence in Disney/Pixar's Cars and they all thought that they were watching HD.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*First plasma came right after Christmas with a cracked screen. The delivery guy had it flat in the truck. Visual Apex came through for me and got Expeditors to ship another one 2-day air at no additional charge and I was able to receive it before the New Year's bowl games.


So far, not a hint of IR or Burn-in and I have watched movies with black bars*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*768p - Absolutely

1080p - not quite yet.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*No regrets and not a hint of buyer's remorse on this one*


----------



## bryan.carlson

1. The "Model" you have.

Runco CW-50MC

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

They were practically giving it away

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Awesome color quality / contrast

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Somewhat dated, no HDMI inputs

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More standard input connections. I have BNC for component as well a 15pin VGA style component input.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better remote control, the thing is twitchy to use

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Nothing, I knew what I was getting

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Trouble setting up the DVI input

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes for anything other than the new 1080p screens

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Not really, I've been wanting a plasma for some time now. They're worth it.


----------



## Tympani

I've had my plasma since March '06. Generally happy with the picture (ISF'd) but definitely had startup snafus (returned 2 before ending up with this one). Just wanted to show a couple of pictures of my setup. The Magnepan MG20 speakers make the giant panel actually look small! My viewing distance is about 14 feet. The room is 16 x 25'. Although Video is lots of fun, my true passion is Audio, and there's some fun hardware tucked in the cabinet, in addition to the Classe 400 watt monoblocks flanking the speakers.


The exposure time on the image shot (from Men in Black) was specifically set to demonstrate the bias lighting behind the Panny, so the colors are off a bit.


Both Satellite and DVD feed the panel via HDMI slots, which allow me to watch and listen to basic broadcast and DVD without turning on the big audio system. The Panny outputs stereo to the small in-wall speakers below the set.


I have a likeky buyer for the Panny, and so a 9UK is likely replacing it soon










Here's a link to my system on Audiogon if you care to check it out.
http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...4361&read&3&4& 


Thanks for looking, and Happy New Year .


----------



## stripe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tympani* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my system on Audiogon if you care to check it out.
> http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...4361&read&3&4&
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and Happy New Year .


----------



## Toohey

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer 4270*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Professional reviews, user comments on this forum*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*HD and SD picture quality, overall design and appearance of the TV. The ability to specify unique settings for each input.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing, so far!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*This TV has all the features we need.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Keep up the high quality standards*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *

No surprises*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*You can haggle your way to good value*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Hey, this TV has passed the "Hockey" test. What more do you need to know!*


----------



## MichaelEM

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Toshiba 50HP66

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Black Friday sale (never again!!!)

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Price

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Banding, blocky gradations in brightness from light sources, menus in gibberish instead of English half the time. Strange symbols overlaid on the screen about 10% of the time - need to turn the unit off for about 5 minutes in order to fix. Very loud buzzing sound audible from 10 feet away.









*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Better burn-in protection that some other brands feature.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

New product line?

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

See #4 above.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

See #4 above.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

When the units work, yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I'm taking it back, and trying a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK. It will be here tomorrow, and the HDMI blades the day after that.


----------



## turkoman1963

Hitachi 42HDX99


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 42HDX99


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Best picture for the money


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Love the Swivel Stand, the great picture, even in SD, 3 HDMI, 2 year warranty (bumped up to three by my credit card) 36 watt speakers, and there isn't a better looking Plasma out there.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That it is not a 50 inches


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

One could always want better burn-in protection.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the swivel stand with the 55 inch standard instead of optional


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The Virtual III processor making SD look superb.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


This unit was double what I paid six months ago, so yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

People should really take a look at Hitachis. They are way better than Samsung and the Panasonic and just a notch below Fujitsu and the Elites


----------



## hoochy

1. The "Model" you have.


TH-50PX6U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Great reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Nice colors on HD. Silver color matches my components and decor well.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I see "jaggies" a lot on object contours, especially on moving objects.

Things like stadium stands or steps or similar pattern look like a flickering mess with no details.

Most tests from HQV disk fail. HQV tests basically are benchmark tests.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More HDMI inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Put a decent video processing into this model, remove jagged contours.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It's not completely quite as my CRT - some "buzzing" is there.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


See #4.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


No, this plasma still cannot beat decent CRT TV, like my SONY Wega HDTV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Todd Scott

1. The "Model" you have.
*PANASONIC TH-50PX60U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Great reviews. Amazing picture in showroom. Price was less than 600U model. The larger silver bezel of the 60U looks just fine. It's a good match with my decor.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The amazing, natural looking picture, great black levels, color accuracy, and the fact I can hang it on the wall. It gives me more room compared to the bulky 36" Gaoo I have.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*I have to be cautious during the break in period to prevent screen burn. The on screen menu is not intuitive. Other than that I have no complaints.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*A PC input for future HTPC would have been nice but for $500 less I can live without it and use an adapter if need be.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Stop shipping the units in "torch" mode. In fact, remove the VIVID setting from the menu and let us create our own custom video settings with programmable labels.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How easy it is to have image retention. Gotta be careful with it during the break-in period.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None. Let's hope it stays that way.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*If you wait for the next generation or prices to drop, you'll always be waiting. Buy it now and enjoy it. I don't see how they can improve much more than this.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*These plasmas look great mounted on the wall. Do it if you can.*


----------



## bricknothitback

1. The "Model" you have.


NEC 50XR6A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


a. Nearly universal praise of its predecessor, XR5, on this forum.

b. Tweakability

c. It looks great when it is off

d. Picture quality, both HD and SD are terrific


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


a. picture quality

b. new glass means less worry of IR/burn in

c. form factor

d. 3 year manufacturer's warranty


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


a. 1080p (but then it would have been out of my price range)

b. side inputs like the xr5


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


make some of these available at b&m retailers so more in the market for 50" can see how beautiful this panel is in action


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How great it looked right out of the box with no picture tweaks. I purposely watched 2.35:1 DVD, ESPN HD with the ticker running for about 30 minutes each as well as both The OC and Grey's Anatomy with network logos in place and saw no signs of any IR whatsoever. Thursday night could have been much better to me in impressing my wife (who has watched zero HD and didn't think she would notice a big difference) with the panel


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, prices have come down to the point where I could convince even my skeptical wife that it was "worth it." Thursday night's HD broadcast of "Grey's Anatomy" served me well in driving home this point with her.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Panny and Pioneer get more press, but given the newly competitive price of the panel I encourage all in the market for a high quality (not 1080p) 50" to seriously consider the NEC. Give Chris at Cleveland Plasma a call. I had this beauty set up and and running less than 72 hours from when I ordered it from him, no hitches whatsoever.


----------



## angel_jim

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


this forum and looks (no nasty silver)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


excellent PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


no tuner


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


tuner


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


the panel should come with a built in hdmi/dvi card and tuner


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


PQ


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


still in burn-in period. not quite sure yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


for just over $1K and with a 5 year warranty... this is a good price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Ledzep77

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi 42HDS69


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Got it for $200 as part of a furniture promotion. Spend $3k get a Plasma. The had a Panny ED for free or this one for $200. That was an easy decision.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


excellent PQ Acceptable SD PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing So Far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Seems to have everything a person could ask for.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Better Remote


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


PQ and ease of setup


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


still in break-in period. Not a problem yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Never thought I would say I own a Plasma but the prices have come down and most the old issues don't exisit. The PQ blows me away. Let they keep working on the LCD technology while I enjoy my plasma.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I have this TV as part of a promotion but it does over everything in the way of inputs and card slots. I was always anti Plasma but for the money to day I think Plasma is the best value. This set can be had for $1300 and it's awesome. I have not had any of the issues I have read about.


----------



## MichaelEM

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 9UK*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Horrible experience w/ Toshiba 50HP66 (see post up-thread)*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Excellent PQ! No buzzing sounds! Minimalist styling!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing so far.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Nothing yet.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Nothing yet.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*That my wife can tell the difference between this and the Toshiba, and thinks all of the problems I've had to get to this point have been worth it!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Almost stripped a screw on the #1 HDMI blade slot. It's a little too close to the side to be removed easily.*


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
*When the units work, yes.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*The shipping company "lost" my 1st 9UK that I ordered. It took almost 2 weeks to get the replacement in, but I'm ecstatic now that it's done. Wall mounted it last night - here is a bad photo from a cell phone:*


----------



## digitalotto

1. Pioneer 5070

2. After looking at almost every TV on the market, I felt this has the best all round picture

3. How GREAT it looks

4. Have only had it for one day and nothing so far

5. Can't think of anything

6. Keep of the great work

7. How great it look right out of the box

8. NONE!!!

9. yes


----------



## 1:400_CLCTR

...


1. The "Model" you have.

--- Pioneer PDP 5070HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

--- Beauty inside and out, excellent price.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

--- Glossy Black Finish, Gorgeous HD.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

--- None.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

--- None for the price i paid for compared to the price i paid for my 42" ED Panny 3 1/2 years ago.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

--- Change warranty to 2 years at least..

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

--- How easy to set up..

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

--- None, so far and i hope it stays that way, knock on wood...

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

---No doubt about it..

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

--- For me, 50 inch 768P is the way to go right now price wise.


----------



## jgiddyup

LG 60PC1D


With in store minor tweaking it looked as good as the Pioneer that I also tweaked.


Great price although it's still in the box.


No cable card.


No cable card.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Just sold an old mits 60 inch for 250 bucks, really I just wanted ity out of the game room as it was too big for the room. Best buy was selling a maxent -42x3 for 999.99. This set has no tuner of any kind. No problem, best buy is giving the h20 Hd receiver away.... actually it is 99 bucks and you get a 150 instant credit, so I made 50 bucks.


Now this is basically for the kids to watch and play games. I have a Samsung HLR6178W in the living room. This plasma looks damn good for under 1k.


Great deal IMO. Simply cant justify 2k plus for something nicer.


Im happy.


----------



## Kliptik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



1. Legend LEP4228 HDTV

2. Price

3. PQ is fantastic

4. Red text in games (GeoW) are blurry

5. AV connection on the side or front

6. Keep doing what your doing

7. It was made with Samsung parts

8. My first one had a few stuck pixel, but the replacement one is fine

9. 42" Plasma for $1000 Cnd... oh yeah

10. Don't be afraid of a tv that doesnt say Pioneer, Panasonic, etc... since these "no name" brand could be using parts from the bigger names


----------



## nolerider

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer 5070


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Best Plasma PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The SD PQ is actually good, the HD PQ is unbelieveable!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
maybe 1080i, but for the money this TV is hard to beat


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
none.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
nothing, after having read this forum for weeks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Not 1 thing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
nothing.


----------



## xdeecee

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Comparison with other like models and reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The PQ.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Minor nit: wish it were black rather than silver-grey.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p (for future HD format)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Just got it last night! *shrug*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No surprise after, only before! (The wife *insisted* we get this guy, pretty cool, eh?)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


They are much better nowand in my case yes: nice sale and a good deal with 2 yr interest free.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


With the Oppo 971 I bought just a few months before, the picture is freakin' faantastic!


Highly recommended!


- DeeCee


----------



## Tee_itup

1. Pioneer pdp-5070hd

2. AVS Research & Reviews

3. Everything - Physical design & PQ

4. Nothing

5. Still learning all the features, but seems to be fully loaded as is.

6. The remote control could be a little more user friendly, but that's minor.

7. Surprised at how good it looks even with SD source.

8. Zero Problems

9. Worth it? ABSOLUTELY!

10. I wish I had purchased this sooner.


Tim


----------



## shlinmd

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi 55HDS69


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Good reviews, good word here, "eye ball" test.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size and PQ.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The glare from the afternoon sun in my living room.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p, IR distribution


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None so far


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The difference HD OTA vs local cable in my home. Oh, and the size of this thing!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


With all the deals floating around, this 55" plasma was less than the 50" or the 46"LCDs I was looking at. It's a lot of money, but based on how HD OTA, upscaled DVD, and XBOX360 look, it's worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks to the flicker thread, I upgraded to the 119 firmware and there's no flicker anywhere. I had it when I 1st got the set with the 115 firmware.


----------



## mikecitron

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5071


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Excellent reviews, great feedback from owners.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality in HD and SD, size, appearance.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing really.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Have not found one yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Nothing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good the PQ is with SD content. How good the TV itself really looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


They are; as long as the tv's last as long as the manufacturers say. After seeing how this tv displays both SD and HD content it was totally worth every penny. Not to mention watching DVD's.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I have a 5 yr old dvd player that is progressive scan and I still can not believe how good the picture looks. Oh! and did I mention how good the SD and HD content looks!


----------



## jedimastergrant

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5070


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

AVS, online reviews, seeing it for myself in store


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Makes sd look pretty good. At least better than any other set I have seen. hd content is mind blowing and I love to game with 360 and PS3 too.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It has a buzzing sound coming from the back panel that is audible when the volume is low. This is a known problem with plasmas and the sound changes pitch and volume with the amount of light coming from the screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has picture in picture but not sure it it has picture and picture


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

fix the buzzing sound


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

At first 50" looks really big, and then it seems to shrink.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

There is a slight .5-1 second delay when changing channels that my other sets did not have and it is actually really annoying. maybe I am doing something wrong though and it's not the tv's fault.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

hmmm, I LOVE this set, but it was too expensive. Prices are getting there and I think in another year it will be worth it to the mass consumer.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Bought from Invision and they were very helpful. I would buy from them again. I would go for as big as you can afford because it really does appear to shrink after having it awhile. The burn in issue is a bit overhyped. As long as you are sensible you can just enjoy your set and not worry. And gaming is perfectly fine on this set. I don't even have image retention that I can see. My PS3 1080p games look better on my 720p plasma than they did on the kdsr50xbr1 1080p set that I took back. Same with every source that I have including sd, tosh xa1, bd, 360, etc.


----------



## wolfonthehill

I can't wait to post here - my 50" 9UK is en route...


----------



## HalfFast

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


- Pioneer 5070HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"


- Internal signal proceeing, picture, aesthetics, reliability.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- The picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- Nothing yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- A 3-5 year warranty would be nice.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- It's big!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- The tuner doesn't seem quite as sensitive on OTA as the stand-alone I was using previously


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- After much research for the TV I would be happiest with, at the best price, this one justified what I paid.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


- Happy Invision customer! Excellent cutomer assistance, excellent follow up, excellent shipping and delivery! Thanks Matt and Invision!


Thanks.


- You're welcome


----------



## normando

I have a Panasonic and nothing but trouble !


TH-50PX60 Plasma 50''


The paint around the cabinet started to peel off ! and still try to find out about the pixel problem !


----------



## tdkme

So after about 3 months of research and about 10 hours reading over this website, i went out and bout myself the Panasonic TH-50PX60U. I will pick it up on Friday.


Thanks for all the awesome posts, replies and general talk. This site has made my mind up for me with no regrets. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## danondorf

Hello,


I am new here. I just bought this plasma: Sylvania 42" Plasma HDTV (6842THG)



Have you guys heard anything about this plasma? I am using it for PS3 (Blu Ray)


----------



## Parabellum

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PH9UK


2. What (who?) convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

IamNoobieCheez hehe j/k

Seriously, the professional look/industrial look appealed me more than those glossy or silver bezel. The possibility to configure the inputs the way I intend to. I wanted 1:1 pixel mapping (for HTPC) thru DVI or VGA and only the Pro series was supporting this feature. Price was very competitive for the overall quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Mainly, look. Seriously. It's low profile and non flashy. Sleek.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Somewhat lacking inputs.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1920 X 1080 native resolution. Ok, this is the TH-50PF9UK which is twice the amount I've paid, so...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Will update post later


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Size of the box!! (still not received yet, but I saw it in the store)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Will update post later on.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yep. I was looking first at LCD because I had the impression that plasma was a uber expensive technologie. After having shopped quite a bit, I do realize that plasma, in 42" and 50" are often cheaper than "high end" LCD.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

After having compared both technologies (LCD vd Plasma), it appears that no one is perfect but i feel more safe with a plasma due to the numerous type of problem you can get with an LCD (dead pixels, banding, clouding, poor blacks, image being flat..)


Para


----------



## svsneo

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5071


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Looks, Picture quality, great design.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Amazing HD quality, looks great (on or off)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Slight possibility of IR (plasma in general)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p would have been nice (way out of budget), longer warranty


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much clearer, sharper, more vibrant the HD picture is than my old HDTV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, compared to bigger LCD's it's no contest.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks.


----------



## thatpreludeguy




> Quote:
> Tell me the following:



1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5070


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I looked at hundreds of sets and the Pioneer always looked best to me. My friend has the 6071 and I was instantly set.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Amazing HD quality, looks great (on or off)


----------



## MrXpress

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung HP-S4253


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The fact that it was within my price range and still a 'name' brand.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I've adjusted to the piano black glossy finish of the bezel and have to say it looks stunning, especially when the TV is off. I came from a Panasonic TC-32LX60 LCD and the increase in size is much welcome, as are the black levels and overall natural appearance of the image


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I don't like the perpetual fear of IR/burn-in, although I'm realizing more and more that it won't be a big deal. I'm also not a fan of how how plasmas run or how much power they consume (this Sammy is listed at 385W, in comparison to my Panasonic's 126W). I also had a little snag with my SA8300HD cable box over HDMI; it seems to be TV specific and resulted in a very splotchy, posterized picture with 'dancing pixels', but switching back to component cables fixed that.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I wouldn't mind more zoom/stretch modes, as I liked the 'Just' mode on the Panasonics for content that didn't pan around too much.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


A lot of people have reported buzzing problems, which I have not experienced at all, but resolving that would certainly help the S4253 thread become less cluttered with complaints about the buzzing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just how natural and smooth the picture looked in comparison to LCD.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Just the aforementioned HDMI problem with the cable box.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


For the 720p sets, absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## johnsojs

1. The model you have.


Panasonic 50PHD9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this model?


Black casing, reputation to be a great monitor


3. What do you like best about your plasma?


Beautiful picture. Very natural looking picture with accurate colors.


4. What don't you like about your plasma?


Would be nice if it's native resolution was 1080 and if it had a tuner.


5. What feature do you wish your plasma had?


Tuner.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?


nothing


7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma?


How big it looks at first then how small it looks later. And that the burn in thing does

not exist.


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?


none


9. Do you really think today's prices are worth it?


Sure do, except for the 1080 resolution ones, they are a bit pricey.


10. The panasonic pro model plasmas are high quality televisions.


----------



## bosorio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



1. Maxent 50" Plasma MX-50x5

2. Amazing picture quality at $1000 less than the popular brand names

3. Its big, it has great PQ, and it was cheap

4. Silver casing, slow when switching between inputs

5. Bigger PIP, and I also wish you can feed both HDMI ports to the screen at once.

6. Bring on the 1080P

7. The image quality impressed me in the store, and amazed when I got home as well.

8. None

9. Absolutely

10. I highly recommend this monitor to anyone that wants a quality display at a great price.


----------



## JS-44SDS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave




1. NEC 50XR6A


2. The ZOOM feature, and the great scaler for the best SD for the money


3. Its a beautiful panel as well as a great HD picture


4. That it can't make SD look like HD.










5. Not sure yet


6. NONE


7. How many adjustments there are.


8. NONE


9. Yes


10. NONE


----------



## 3Dfx

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer Pro-1540HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*This forum*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Everything*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*What's not to like?*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*1080p/24Hz display capability*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Make a larger one at the same price. I'll buy it.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*PQ is simply stunning in HD. No store display does it justice.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Definitely*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I can't sleep because Discovery HD looks too good to take my eyes off it.*


----------



## PullMyFinger

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-5070HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This forum and the help of Roman at Invision


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Programs that are broadcast in HD. It looks good even when it's turn off.

Edited to say that I love not seeing any clouds or flash lighting like some of the lcd's are having. The intire screen is perfectly even whether it's pure white or black.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


SD could look a little better. Don't like the gray bars on the sides.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Hmmmm. That's hard to say.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Use protective plastic tape on the bezel before crating.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


PQ is simply stunning in HD. No store display does it justice.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Things could always be cheaper but I feel I got a good deal from Invision.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I wish every channel looked as good as Discovery HD. I'd never get any sleep if that were the case.


----------



## fasTLane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PullMyFinger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> SD could look a little better. Don't like the gray bars on the sides.



No option for black bars?


----------



## Sire3296

1. Panasonic 42" 60U.


2. Picture and cost.


3. Picture.


4. The large silver part at the bottom (speakers).


5. Can not think of any.


6. Make them all flat black.


7. None.


8. None.


9. No, but I bought one anyway.


10. No additional information .


----------



## MrXpress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrXpress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Samsung HP-S4253
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> The fact that it was within my price range and still a 'name' brand.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> I've adjusted to the piano black glossy finish of the bezel and have to say it looks stunning, especially when the TV is off. I came from a Panasonic TC-32LX60 LCD and the increase in size is much welcome, as are the black levels and overall natural appearance of the image
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> I don't like the perpetual fear of IR/burn-in, although I'm realizing more and more that it won't be a big deal. I'm also not a fan of how how plasmas run or how much power they consume (this Sammy is listed at 385W, in comparison to my Panasonic's 126W). I also had a little snag with my SA8300HD cable box over HDMI; it seems to be TV specific and resulted in a very splotchy, posterized picture with 'dancing pixels', but switching back to component cables fixed that.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind more zoom/stretch modes, as I liked the 'Just' mode on the Panasonics for content that didn't pan around too much.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> A lot of people have reported buzzing problems, which I have not experienced at all, but resolving that would certainly help the S4253 thread become less cluttered with complaints about the buzzing.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Just how natural and smooth the picture looked in comparison to LCD.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Just the aforementioned HDMI problem with the cable box.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> For the 720p sets, absolutely.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.




Well, just 3 short weeks later I have a new TV. The HDMI inputs were simply not working right on the Samsung, and I was never really happy with the image quality (nor the heat the thing generated, nor how loud it was, etc.). Thus, I utilized my 30-day exchange period.



1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This television has a pretty good reputation, and the recent price drops made it an even swap with my Samsung (I would have chosen the Panasonic initially but the Samsung was substantially cheaper at the time).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture quality seems really good, after some tuning (this baby comes out of the box in full-on "retina sear" mode). I really like Panasonic products in general, as they are built well and have good reliability. I also like that it's fairly quiet and doesn't appear to generate a lot of heat.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It's not quite as pretty as the Samsung (in terms of the physical appearance), and I'm not a huge fan of the remote, nor the rated power consumption. I'm not crazy about the stand, either.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A VGA input would be nice, as well as maybe an anti-reflection coating.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Just to keep the focus on solid products, instead of snazzy ones.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much lighter it was in comparison to the Samsung (not sure what the actual weight difference is, but it sure carries the weight better). Also, like mentioned above, just how ludicrous the out-of-box settings were.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yeah. You can find great deals at this particular time, when perfectly good current-gen models are being discounted heavily to make room for the next generation.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## jicbulk

Hi! Pulled the trigger and wanted to throw my thoughts in after a week of viewing



1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Pannys seem to share the top review honors with Pioneer models, and since the PH8UK was so well thought of, I figured this would be good choice since it is marketed as an the next step in the product line. Since I have a cable box and surround sound receiver, I was looking for a bare-bones model without a tuner, speakers, or extras. This was the perfect fit. I may go for optional terminal boards in the future (for HDMI, etc) but right now I use a Radio Shack(!) 2-Way RCA switcher to switch component video from the cable box to the DVD with no problems.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Stunning Picture Quality. Modest styling, quite operation, and not a lot of heat. Its thin.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


You can't change the aspect ratio with HD signals. I knew about this going in, but it bugs me anyway.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A zoom feature for HD signals, or at least some way to tweak the aspect ratio.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


After seeing many Plasma/LCD sets in stores, and thinking (yeah, they look OK, but the best sets seem really expensive, I hope I'm happy with the Panny...) and then just being blown away by the picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely. With the price point on plasmas dropping as the manufacturers race to keep up with True 720p resolutions, you can get a great deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


A nice touch by VA was to include the BNC/RCA adapters with the set. They don't tell you that until after you order the thing.


----------



## abelincoln

I just got a 42PH9UK last week from VA. It shipped on schedule and arrived in perfect condition. I've had no problems with it - no dead pixels or IR/Burn-in. I'm using the burn in dvd and intermittently watching tv and playing xbox 360 (which looks beautiful hooked up with vga set to 1024 X 768). I've connected a Samsung DTB-H260F tuner over component cables to pull in unencrypted QAM cable channels. These HD channels look pretty good. The tuner allows changing aspect ratios even on HD content so this sort of makes up for the 9UK not being able to do so. DVDs also look really good so all in all I'm happy with my purchase. The only drawback so far is I haven't been able to muster the courage required to tell my friends and family that I paid a lot of money for a tv sight unseen based pretty much on the recommendation of some guy on the internet who waxes his plasma monitors!


----------



## stecson

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Pro-FHD1 / LG 42pc1da


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great picture, wonderful reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

the picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the price ouch...










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

comes with a stand!!!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

3 x hdmi's perhaps


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

picture quality of course


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far... well I did get the pro-fhd1 first time around and when i was ready to mount it I looked and the screen had hairline fractures underneath the top glass all over!!! I had to bring it back to the store and wait another day for another one.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

sure do


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I guess I dont really have to mention it, but the picture quality on this plasma is stunning.... you will not be disappointed.


----------



## go5hole

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50" 600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Lots of research thanks to this forum, and visits to typical b&m's.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HD programming is unbelievable!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


SD could look better. DVD's look only ok, but I have ordered a Toshiba HD-DVD player and am expecting much better results with my SD DVD's.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None yet - only a few days old.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I will be spoiled for only HD programming.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Did I mention I love the PQ of HD programming?


----------



## Darklonerdad

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 58 600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews and the PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It is difficult to program an Harmony remote to change to the right input


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Northing at the moment


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Althought it has become affordable, it is still expensive


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None


----------



## chaz01

1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 42hds69

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Went to look at Panny, liked this one better.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and 1080 horizontal lines


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Sometimes get flicker. Contrast ratio could be higher.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Northing at the moment


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Post a big a$$ sign on the TV about the redundant power switch


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Looked better than in store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

These mid level small sizes are going near the $1k mark so yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Wish mfg's offered longer warrantys. Why do we need all these EW's if the product is reliable???


----------



## Euripides

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX600U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Been looking for awhile, reading reviews. The nice price drop made me jump


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and overall quality look of the unit


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It delays switching between channels at times


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Northing at the moment


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A third HDMI inout would be nice










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Heavier than I thought it would be. PQ looked better than at the store (shocker







)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at the moment


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.....I held off for years because of the prices. Getting it near the $1000 price made me and my brother in law jump into the realm of HDTV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Give me a three year warranty right out of the box.


----------



## SAMURAI36

1. The "Model" you have.
Viore 42" PDP42V18HA Plasma

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Price, design (color, bezel design, etc), size.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
See #2.....Also, speakers are internal.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
A tad difficult to calibrate, despite using VE and AVIA. SD (picture and sound) isn't that great, and speakers do this weird "popping" thing for SD broadcasts, that it doesn't do for any other input. Panoramic view doesn't get rid of black bars.......None of this is an issue for my LCD.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
PIP, a programmable clock, discrete remote code for inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
See #'s 4-5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
PQ for DVD and HD is breath taking!! The size is more than adequate.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
See #4....All of which I can live with, given the overall value.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
That's subjective; all things could stand to be cheaper in my POV. What to we buy, that's really worth the $$$?


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.Viore is a decent brand.....A great alternative to some of the more popular (and usually more expensive) brands. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## SalD

1. Pioneer PDP-5070


2. Recommendation from the technician who calibrated my last set; seeing it at Best Buy.


3. No more clay faces! Sharp detail, for a plasma.


4. Very, very disappointed at SD perfomance. Previous set was so much better in this area it was like watching smaller HD.


5. I'd like to be able to control the picture size with the TV's scaler. I'm not stupid and I haven't been able to figure out how. The zoom doesn't make the picture one inch bigger.


6. Use flat black for the bezel... the glossy is too reflective.


7. That I had to attach the speaker myself. No more clay faces!


8. The only issues are the poor SD quality and the inablility to control picture size with the remote. My previous set was much, much better in this area, which is important since most TV is not HD.



9. At this point, yes. Prices are tumbling with the introduction of 1080p. The 50 incher I just bought cost only $600 more than the 37 incher I bought last year.



10. So far, a bit disappointed, but that's how I felt about my smaller Panasonic last year until the calibrator came. He's due in a few weeks, and this time I am expecting big things, considering the number of positive posts about this set. My Panasonic, now in the bedroom, made visitors say "It looks just like you're watching the game through a window!" This one doesn't.


----------



## ndnfart

I recently bought a toshiba from tigerdirect and it was less than $1000. The quality is amazing! It is a 50" TV and I couldnt be happier.


----------



## Mr. Fat Cat

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-42PX600U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Picture quality, good reviews here, price drop









*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Can't get over how great HD looks. The NCAA basketball games are nothing short of incredible. SD looks okay too if you have a decent source. DVD's are great on the big screen too.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Having to worry about breakin/IR issues. Tuner leaves a lot to be desired. Poor range on the remote. I have a dead blue pixel (only noticeable on a solid blue screen though). I'm also getting slight underscan through the PC input.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

I wish the resolution was 1366x768 so I could get true 1:1 from my pc. A way option to adjust overscan/underscan would be nice.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

See #5. Probably a moot point with 1080p models coming out. Work on the tuner.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I thought the base would swivel and it didn't. Not a deal breaker but I was a bit disappointed.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

So far, nothing. I was worried about IR but I haven't had any issues at all, and this is after watching NCAA games with CBS logos and scores on the tv for hours at a time. Much ado about nothing, thankfully.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I'm happy with the price I paid. I've waited a long time for HD technology to become affordable to me. My model has dropped conisderably with new models coming out soon, so this was the right time for me to pull the trigger.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I've only had it for a week and a half, so I'm still getting to know the tv. So far so good. Can't wait to get through the break in period and try out some xbox


----------



## steveme140

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture Quality and slim look.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality. I have one of these purchased for the parents already, and I have not seen any come close to matching the PQ by my eyes.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I hate the fact that you have to buy extra slides for HDMI and DVI. I also hate the fact you can not resize the HD and Digital channels.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

HD resizing


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Why not resize the HD channels. Make the stand come with the unit


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The PQ looks better then any model I have seen.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

So far, nothing. 5 year warranty gives way to doubts.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Its subjective depending on if you have the money to spend. I used to think 300 dollars was a lot to pay for a TV in college, not that I have a big boy job, I would think the price point I would be willing to pay is about 1800, which I paid. I have seen 1080P up close and you can not tell the difference between 1080I and 1080P from 8 feet away. So for 1800 the price is good, for 4500 1080P the price is not.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

PQ appears to be better then 60u and 600u without all the options and a higher price. You are paying for PQ here.


----------



## ddldave

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung HP-S4253*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*i was planning on either the Panasonic TH-42PX60U but came to a decision of the Samy*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*it looks so sexy, shiny black gloss around the screen.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*it might get burn-ins and ghosts*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had
*i wish it came with free surround sound bose speakers.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*make it more anti burn, ghost resistance. i never experienced it yet and hopefully never will. i got a ps3 so argh...*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*it looks bigger than i thought, a 42 is bigger than i thought*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*none yet, oh god please no... no burn-ins or ghosts please!!*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*yeap, my dad bought it for me on sale for 1,100 usd at circuit city!! woot on sale! and i'm only 17, i'm so spoiled, hook this tv up in my small room along with my ps3 and bam!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*nope*


----------



## Shane Martin

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Friends own one. Plus I like the black frame.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

No floor space!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

burn in potential but I don't feel it's an issue.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had

1080P Input on HDMI.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

nothing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

it looks smaller than I thought










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. My friend paid $4k for his and I still felt it was a steal then.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

nope


----------



## Flyfishingdad

1. The "Model" you have


Samsung HP-T5054


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


18bit color, 15,000:1 contrast, hidden speakers (since I don't use them, I'd rather not have to look at them) slick looking design. RGB connection for computer, 3 HDMI inputs, USB port for upgrading the firmware.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is awesome, and the unit looks great on my wall.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


As with many, burn in potential bugs me. The TV has a burn in reduction feature that shifts the pixels periodically but the fact that simple things like watching a sporting event or the news with a ticker could cause burn in makes me a bit edgy....thing is to assure no burn in you have to go LCD, and LCD still has too much jitter when watching fast moving images like NASCAR, Football, or basketball, that and they still don't come close in black levels.


Glare also bugs me.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had


SD slot


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Find a way to eliminate glare and burn in.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was surprised at just how good "Standard" mode looked, other plasmas looked garish in every display mode. (probably so that they would "pop" to the shopper in stores no matter what factory preset someone picked)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Only one, bizarre mystery problem that fixed itself after about 10 minutes of messing around with it. When I turned the TV on the very first time, EVERY button on the remote turned the TV off. Strange little gremlin.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Prices are still pretty high, but they have come down enough that my urge to buy surpassed my angst over the price. I've been waiting years to get a flat panel.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Getting a wall mount that allows you to tilt the display forward slightly helps reduce glare dramatically. The mount I purchased from Costco had two options for mounting, one static, and one tilt, the price for the mount was $80, works great.


----------



## flytact

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-42PX600U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

great reviews, big price drop

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything, very easy to use

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Ability to change shape to fit certain movie aspects, HA!

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

multiple format media card reader

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how easy everything was and how great it looks, really is better than imaginable

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none, not even worried about burn-in

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

even at a great deal, still absurd to pay this much for a TV

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I ran the break in DVD at night for two weeks then dialed in the settings, this TV is great! I was very worried about glare in my bright room, NEVER an issue. Silver bezel? Don't even notice it.


----------



## fred33

1. Pioneer Pro1140 HD

2. Reading online "reviews"

3 Size and features.

4. Black levels. Movement blurr

5. More "user" settings

6. More detailed explaination of different settings and what they do.

7.The heat generated by the front of the panel.

8. None yet.

9. No.

10. I am waiting and looking here in the AVS forum for folks to post detailed information about the various settings.


----------



## bullfrog23414

1. The "Model" you have


Panny TH-5860U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Love Panny picture quality - price was too good to pass up.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is incredible - perfect size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Glare, bezel isn't my favorite, but it isn't as offensive to me as some have said.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had


PC input, 1080P (IMO, not worth the $1500 price difference between what I paid and what is coming out)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None yet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Size of the box etc. - it really is freaking huge.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think I got a very fair price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None yet, maybe later.


----------



## graphix25

1. The "Model" you have


Pioneer PRO-1140HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reduced pricing to make way for 8th generation glass. Great picture quality. Two year factory warranty.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture quality and tweakability.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Heat generation. Screen is in a dedicated media room which gets really warm now. Great in the winter but going to be hot in the summer time.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had


1080p and darker blacks. Unwilling to part with 5k+ for a 8th generation Pioneer 50" display coming this summer. Maybe by 2010 a perfect 50" display for 2-3k will exists. Not today.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Nothing they don't already know I'm sure.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much larger this 50" is compared to my old 42" it replaces. At 11 feet from the screen 50" seems enormous. Sure is fun watching movies on this great screen.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Plasma at the 50" size is a good value today.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


What a improvement over my 4 year old NEC 42" glass. I will no doubt get a itch 4 or 5 years for a new display. For now I'm in HD heaven.


----------



## ohmyggg

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-42PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Finally seeing the TV in person after months of research. I decided to wait for the 2007 Panasonic models to come out because I knew how good Panasonic's reputation with the 6xxx models were but I just couldn't stand the outdated design.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Incredible picture quality. Colors look fantastic - very realistic. Almost perfect. No LCD-ish motion blur. Also, the newer cosmetic is much preferred.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I've had the TV for a week and I can't think of anything I don't like yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p and a PC input. Maybe better sound also, but in the future, I see myself investing in a receiver and set of speakers anyway. It would be nice if my purchase came with a professional video calibration as well










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up with the times. Styling is important to a lot of people. Sharp and Samsung are putting out TVs with good aesthetic quality. You finally got it right with the 2007 models, but keep improving those looks.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The "pop" of the picture. Even with those vivid settings turned down, the picture quality amazed me. Golf looks awesome and I don't watch the sport at all.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I've only had it for a week, but no problems so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes and no. It all comes down to being a savvy shopper. Prices are getting better and better as the technology matures, but you still gotta look for those deals. It's worth it to pay for quality, but a good deal makes it even sweeter.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Go out and get an HD TV already! I highly recommend the TH-42PX75U!


----------



## vrverceles

1. The "Model" you have.

HP T 4264

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Looks and PQ

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The Remote

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Tilt on the swivel stand

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please make a better remote

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It looks more beautiful and bigger than in the store

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far only had for several hours

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think today price are right on track. Got my set way below retail.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

For all you first time buyers..I highly recomend this set


----------



## PUP300

1. The "Model"

PRO1140HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

Price to performance. (Also got a good deal)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Easy hook up and operations, oh yeah and the picture!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I can't bring it to work.










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Quicker break in period.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Concerned with lighting in my room, no need to worry anymore. Plasma works great.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Hopefully none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The price I got, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am very happy with the upgrade to a Plasma, and the one I picked.


----------



## Benniator

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer 5070

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Reviews, owner impressions, features, comparing plasmas at B&M's, a very good price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing as of yet.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Better Picture-in-Picture. My old Sony RPTV runs circles around this set's PiP function.

*6. What advice or suggestion you would make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


I guess "Keep up the good work"

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The Plasma's speaker was much more robust than I thought it would be.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None yet.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*


They're getting there.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I haven't "broken in" my TV and I've played marathon sessions of Madden and have had no problems with IR. I know it happens (the 42" Pioneer at Best buy looked _terrible_) but I think the IR issue has been blown out of proportion. And I'll throw a shout out to Roman at Invision Displays. He made buying a big-ticket item online a pleasant experience.


----------



## mn91757

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews of the PX series


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality for SD is better than I expected.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Another cable or antenna input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Heavier than I thought but seems ruggedly built


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet only had it a week


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

6th ave electronics is where I bought it online. Excellent communications from them and the delivery people. Must have had 5 phone calls. Arrived in great shape. Check them out.


----------



## weap1082

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

reviews from AVS and the price. which I could not pass up.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

everything so far


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

would have prefered the black bezel intead of the silver


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

NA only had it a day


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

NA only had it a day


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Packaging was very minimal. My box was crushed in shipping but tv was fine.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

hellyeah


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Just a bit of background on my deal since this is my first plasma tv.


I got it from Circuit City in Tigard, OR 2 weeks ago, picked it up yesterday. I just went to look at it after viewing a thread on Fatwallet and the picture was so nice that I had to buy. It was priced at $1599.99 on sale. Used a B&W copy of the CC moving coupon (CSR just entered the numbers no hassle). $1439.99 was the total. Went with the CC credit card no interest for 24 month deal.


On big ticket items I like to get an extended warrenty. CC warranty was for 3 years (2010) at $499. I thought that was a little high, he saw that I was not happy with the price so he took off another $100 on the Panny. Left CC with a new 50" Panny ($1339.99) with extended warranty ($499.99) for a total of $1839.98.


Got home and looked at the FW thread and was informed by some AVS members about the Avs forum and the MACK WARRANTY for $120. So I called CC and cancelled their extended warranty (-$499.99). Since the CSR had taken an extra $100 out of the TV instead of the warranty, the price stayed at $1339.99. I am going to purchase the MACK WARRANTY for $120 making my grand total $1459.99 for a 50" Panny plasma.


----------



## Defcon718

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung hpt-5054


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I had been searching for a 50" a little after xmas, and was noticing the 5073 model for just under 2k. it seemed perfect, and then the 2007 models were rolled out. at the same price!! sure the 5073 droped a few hundred$$ but the $$ i was going to spend on the 2006 was the same as the 2007.. i was very happy sammy did that with their pricing. They did cut their 2yr warantee to 1yr tho


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The multiple eyegasms! What dont i like is a better question.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I was excited over 3 HDMI ports to minimize the cable runs. I figured i would get everything HDMi to my TV, then run a digital audio out to my amp for DD5.1 processing. That doesnt work. So i have to run audio cables from my compnents to the receiver. Its still ALOT less than the component video setup from before.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

True DD passthru. Built in PC streaming. The re-instatement of Samsungs 2yr warantee


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I didnt really research some things, and was surprised when i got BLACK BARS with some DVDs. I educated myself on screen ratios very quickly after that.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet.., shes only 4 days old


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Considering i bought a Sony Wega 32" tube HDREADY tv in 2002 for $1700. Yes, i think it was well spent.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Feed me more HD!!


----------



## mdambros

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 58" TH-58PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I've been researching the Plasma TVs for over a year and a half. Panasonic seemed to be the best out there for me. Based on reviews and what I've seen in person the picture quality was the best compared to the other Plasmas. At the time there was the 42" and the 50". I was planning on getting the 50" then they released the 58" last year. I figured I would save more money and get the 58". Then a week ago BB had the 58" for $2999. A 58" for 3k! I am glad I waited!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The size is perfect for my living room. The picture quality is amazing. This is the first TV that I've had that is High Definition. It is truely stunning!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The remote. I don't like how the arrow keys work when scrolling through the settings. The up down arrows are fine but the left and right arrows seem to sensitive as to whether the arrow is depressed or not.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PIP would be nice, but the 600U wasn't 3K.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None, as of now.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The break-in period for the TV. I knew that burn in is a concern, but I was unaware of the break in period. Actually the guys that installed it didn't even tell me about the break in period. I found out here.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, it's only 3 days old.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The $3000 dollar price is definitely worth it. The 50" was over 3k a year ago. This is a steal for the year end model. I don't think this years model is going to start out at 3k.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This TV is absolutely beautiful! I love the looks of it. Some don't like the silver with black trim, but it matches my components and speakers perfectly. It functions perfectly out of the box and looks great!


----------



## HomerFan

My eyesight ain't what it used to be (and it was never all that good), so our trusty old 32" Sony Trinitron just wasn't cutting it anymore. Like everybody else, I did tons of research and looked at countless HDTVs before making my decision.

Unfortunately, it was the wrong one.


I bought a Samsung HL-S6187W 61" 1080P DLP HDTV, and hated it. SD looked bad, HD wasn't much better, and that was AFTER calibration. It was a floor model that I got cheap, so maybe that was the problem. I returned it, and the extended warranty, and took my business elsewhere.


Next, I picked up a 50" Samsung HP-S5053, and the minute I plugged it in, I hated it too! I don't care to listen to an always-on bug zapper when I watch TV, and that's exactly what this was. The noise was unbearable, even with shows at full volume. And after having a 61" set for awhile, this 50" just seemed so small!

I returned it, but let Huppin's know that I'd buy a bigger, more expensive model to replace it if they agreed to give me free pick-up and delivery with set-up of the new one. They agreed.


After spending two full days doing almost nothing but reading AVSforum posts, I walked in to Huppins and bought a 60" Pioneer PDP6070HD plasma and a Series 3 HD Tivo. They matched the best price I could find on both (ANYWHERE), picked up the 5053, delivered and set-up the 6070, installed the speakers, hooked up and tested everything. OH MY GOD!! I am STUNNED at how fantastic even SD looks on this thing! Yes, I could have BOTH the other sets for what the Pioneer cost -- but it's better than both of them put together, and by comparison it's a BARGAIN at the price. I couldn't be happier.


(Sorry I didn't follow the format. Forgive me, please!)


----------



## cajieboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomerFan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My eyesight ain't what it used to be (and it was never all that good), so our trusty old 32" Sony Trinitron just wasn't cutting it anymore. Like everybody else, I did tons of research and looked at countless HDTVs before making my decision.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was the wrong one.
> 
> 
> I bought a Samsung HL-S6187W 61" 1080P DLP HDTV, and hated it. SD looked bad, HD wasn't much better, and that was AFTER calibration. It was a floor model that I got cheap, so maybe that was the problem. I returned it, and the extended warranty, and took my business elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Next, I picked up a 50" Samsung HP-S5053, and the minute I plugged it in, I hated it too! I don't care to listen to an always-on bug zapper when I watch TV, and that's exactly what this was. The noise was unbearable, even with shows at full volume. And after having a 61" set for awhile, this 50" just seemed so small!
> 
> I returned it, but let Huppin's know that I'd buy a bigger, more expensive model to replace it if they agreed to give me free pick-up and delivery with set-up of the new one. They agreed.
> 
> 
> After spending two full days doing almost nothing but reading AVSforum posts, I walked in to Huppins and bought a 60" Pioneer PDP6070HD plasma and a Series 3 HD Tivo. They matched the best price I could find on both (ANYWHERE), picked up the 5053, delivered and set-up the 6070, installed the speakers, hooked up and tested everything. OH MY GOD!! I am STUNNED at how fantastic even SD looks on this thing! Yes, I could have BOTH the other sets for what the Pioneer cost -- but it's better than both of them put together, and by comparison it's a BARGAIN at the price. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> (Sorry I didn't follow the format. Forgive me, please!)



Welcome to AVS!! Glad to read you like the Pioneer 6070. For my next HT Upgrade I'm planning on a 60+" Plasma, and most likely it will be a Pioneer. I'm really impressed w/their build quality & PQ. Keep reading & posting on the Forum, good luck w/your new display.


----------



## chaz01

You got a great set! Not surprised to hear your impressions.


Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## micah323

So they let you find the lowest internet price and they matched it?? That is amazing if they did.


----------



## CCLAY

1. The "Model" you have.

It's called 'ByDesign', I think it's an LG based display rebadged. 50" 720p


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Mostly just the price and I wanted to see how it compared to my JVC PRO 61" DILA.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Off angle viewing and lack of the aberrations inherent in some of the digital displays I've owned. Very smooth image with a plasma. Good blacks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The way they did the L/R audio in. Cheesy little 1/8th inch mini plug, so I had to buy a rat shack adapter to go from L/R rca to 1/8th mini. I guess they figure a guy should be using the HDMI port instead of the Component ins. Whatever.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I use it only as a monitor, so it has pretty much everything I need. I suppose it could have a more robust menu. Not a whole lot of adjustability in there.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Dump the mini port.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The smoothness of the image.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Paid 1850 for this monitor last xmas. I thought that was pretty good.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is the first plasma I've owned. I have to say I'm pretty impressed overall. I do think that some of higher end plasmas would out perform this display in blacks, scaling, deinterlacing, etc., but feed this display a solid HD image and it is absolutely jaw dropping.


Chris


----------



## djbrough

1. The "Model" you have.

Sammy 5053 with Sammy HTQ85 HTIB


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Various reviews, consumer report rankings, and the AVS family


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great blacks and excellent SD quality (HD isn't even hooked up yet)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The lack of a quam tuner


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it was 1080P


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Doesn't much matter as the new ones are already out.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The SD imaging


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got it on closeout for $1500. I'm happy.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is the first TV I've bought that's bigger than 19". I thank everyone for all of their insight. This was one of the hardest decisions I've made in a long time.


----------



## HomerFan

Yes! Huppins price matched the lowest (legitimate) internet price I found. I did have to pay sales tax, but the lowest price was from Amaz** and they are based in my state anyway, so I was stuck with doing that no matter what. Huppins Hi Fi has an online division (you can google it), which is why they price matched.


----------



## wadegiles

_1. The "Model" you have._

Panasonic TH-50PX60U
_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

Bang for the buck comparisons between this and other highly regarded makes/models couldn't be beat. Got tons of information from the AVS community as a lurker.
_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

That my wife loves it as much as I do.
_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

It gives my Samsung 42" EDTV PQ envy.
_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

CABLE card slot maybe?
_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma._

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

The base fit perfectly on my current stand and would not require repositioning of front left and right wall mounted speakers.
_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

Leaving the room it's in.
_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

For last year's models, the price is right.
_10. Any additional information._

Demo movie of choice even using 'break-in' 0 and zoom settings is Phantom of the Opera on HD DVD. _Drool............._


----------



## braunkraut

1. Pioneer PDP-4216

2. Held the purchase off for quite some time, but when I finally had the cash to buy my dream plasma (NEC 50XR6a) I became sticker shock and instead chose to go for the relatively cheap local option.

3. Styling, solid standard def via DirecTV, great HD image, and decent sound quality.

4. Buzzing noise (have gotten used to it lately), gamma adjustments in service menu not permanent.

5. Being able to store gamma settings

6. Great consumer level display at affordable price, but I could use better adjustability options (zoom, gamma correction) and the buzzing noise is really annoying.

7. Buzzing noise

8. See 7

9. I thought pricing from Tweeter was fair.

10. Planet Earth, absolutely stunning imagery.


----------



## dssturbo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomerFan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes! Huppins price matched the lowest (legitimate) internet price I found. I did have to pay sales tax, but the lowest price was from Amaz** and they are based in my state anyway, so I was stuck with doing that no matter what. Huppins Hi Fi has an online division (you can google it), which is why they price matched.



great choice on the 6070. continental one pass has the 6070 for $3427 total shipped, do you think they would match that?

i didnt see a huppins site are they part of one call?


----------



## WantABigScreen

PDP-5016HD


It was a deal that I just couldn't pass up


What I like best is the easy of use, right out of box beautiful PQ/SQ.


I've had it for 2 weeks so far, so no complaints yet. I don't have the humming noise that everyone else complains about.


I wish the unit had the ability to save gamma settings


Aside from the gamma settings, nothing.


How much better it made the room look. The picture quality was better than expected (HD), and movies aren't that bad either. SD isn't bad, but nothing compaired to regular tube/projection


Nothing yet (crossing fingers)


Today's prices? Yes. But just because they're cheaper doesn't mean everyone can afford them. The deal I got though made this impossible to pass up.


Go to a store and view the TV for yourself. Reviews are great, but the ones I found on this TV were half and half. See the unit for yourself and ask the sales person to try different features. If they want to sell the TV, they'll be more than happy.


----------



## paradigm20s

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 1140


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, Auditions


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The footprint, Color reproduction on HD programming. Good Contrast. Bright scenes look pretty darn good.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Softness on some HD programming, Having to worry about Burn-in, Judder, Picture has a digital look. Poor black levels.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1:1 pixel mapping through HDMI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better Black levels. Better scaling.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better(more natural picture) my 36" CRT is on SD programming and SD DVD's. How hard it is to watch dark movies(like horror films) on a plasma. Was expecting to be wow'ed a little more on HD programming too.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See above.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Maybe for the lower/mid level cost plasmas, I think the technology still has a ways to go to warrant some of the big $ they are asking.


----------



## shadowofnight

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-58PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Three things really...Panasonic quality...SIZE ( Coming from a Panny 42" )...and Price it was cheaper then I paid for my 42"


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HD programming looks awesome ( H20 STB...Toshiba HD-XA2 ) ....and its HUGE compared to my 42"


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


SD programming is not as good as it was on my 42"...channel for channel compared with the 42" the quality is slightly lower


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080P...I was going to grab one of Panasonic's new 58" 1080P models when released....but have soured enough on first year production models ( Dont like being a BETA tester ) to jump on this extremely cheap ( Price ) 58" and use it for maybe 2 years and then jump into one of Panny's 58" 1080P models after they have gotten to second or third generation. This 58" will keep a smile on my face until then...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


They already took it from me and all of us...the newer Panny's are Black







I just wish they would not have gone so shiny / refective on the black...a more subdued black would have been better ( Maybe by second generation )


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No real surprises...researched it quite a bit before grabbing it...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

for a 58" HD Plasma was my limit...I had seen it a week before at Frys for and almost grabbed it then but they didnt have any brand new units in stock. I went a week later and saw on the floor model and joked to the same sales manager that he was trying to get the floor model out the door fast...he smiled and said they JUST got 3 brand new units in the day before











I told him to hold 2 of them that I was going to go get cash and a friend of mine wanted one too. We both came back and bought 2 of the brand new in the box 58" Pannys ( The boxes had JUST came from San Diego and didnt even have dirt on them...pristine )



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


brand new in the box I couldnt refuse .....


----------



## pm7600

I received a Panasonic 42PX60U for my B-day, although I had researched and chosed this model for a variety of reasons, mainly good reviews, great luck with Panasonic products in the past, and great timing in finding it for $1199.99 as the new 75's were just coming out.


I'm VERY pleased with the picture so far, especially since I set up an OTA antenna and am now seeing as close to HD as I've ever seen before - truly impressive...now if we can get some more quality programming to match the picture and sound...


I really like the styling of this model, nice simple lines, easy to operate and setup, and very good scaling of various other aspect ratios. I guess the only complaint I have is that the remote seems kind of poorly made (good, design, just kind of flimsy feeling), and there seems to be a bit of lag between pressing buttons and menu choices appearing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had - build in HD Tivo!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. TO work on more energy efficient plasma models.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How easy it was to adjust to such a large screen (for me, anyway - my viewing distance is only 6-8 feet) - I was worried that it was too big at first, but now I think that I could even tolerate a 50 inch!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None so far (knock wood!) I researched before I bought ( or recieved in this case), and I'm not disappointed.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. $1200 was a bit of a splurge for me, but much more in line that the $2000 that this model retailed for last year when I was researching


----------



## cwenzler

. The "Model" you have.

Panansonic 50PX6ou


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Consumer Reports, Seeing it in several different retailers, Purchasers reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Picture quality, size and rpice were a perfect combination


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Glare from the screen


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A programmable remote that would incorporate all algorithmns from STB, DVD, and AMp


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Expedite this Panasonic Plasma Concierge benefit. I see nothing and you are missing a chance to win branded consumers for life. Also, why does the owner's manual not mention image retention and yet the Panny website has suggestions for break-in? The engineers and marketers aren't talking.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The poor quality of SD programming overall


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got it at the end of it's market cycle for $1600. I'm happy.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Burn-in is someone's imagination, The Forums are so helpful in choosing a model, We can't wait for more High Def Channels, Can't stand it when my kids watch cartoon network on it.


Other - Backed it up with a Klipsch 5 speaker system, Marantz Amp, and Samsung upconvert DVD player. Red Sox games, Discovery and PBS high def are GREAT!


----------



## ptbenic

1. The "Model" you have. -- Panasonic TH-42PH9UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - A friend who does custom installs and calibrations recommended the 9UK models and passed along a lot of knowledge regarding contrast ratios, etc. This forum also helped.


3. What you like best about your Plasma -- my friend was right, the picture is excellent. Sports takes on a new dimension. The Planet Earth series on Discovery is spectacular. And the free five-year warranty gives one confidence on a first purchase HDTV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma? -- nothing in particular. Just waiting for more HD channels on DirecTV as SDTV is not much fun to watch anymore.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had? I had to pay extra for a HDMI module.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. --Keep improving on the true blacks and the resolution, but then again, I guess they are doing that.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. -- That I could connect everything correctly, and it worked without any major calibrations.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. -- None, but only had for three weeks.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. -- Oh my, the competition of LCD's has really made Plasmas affordable. When you pay less than $1000 for a Panny 42-inch Plasma, the world is OK.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. -- I will buy another Panny Plasma if it looks this good next year at this time. Believe the ticket is the 50-inch 1080p model in a few years. Panny has made me a believer.


----------



## zooey74

The "Model" you have.

Panansonic TH-50PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

CNET and other reviews. It was down to this and Pioneer but Circuit City had a 18 month no interest financing thing but didn't have any Pioneers, so I went with the Panasonic.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

On the XBOX 360 the picture is very nice.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The PQ with DVDs and standard tv. It's just not that great. I got a 1080p upconverting DVD player hoping that would make a difference. It didn't.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wouldn't mind PIP or a better remote but those aren't that big a deal.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

This is my second one b/c the first died after a couple of days. So I would suggest better quality control. Waking up to a broken brand new television is really depressing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That DVDs weren't as clear as they were on my previous tv.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

After a couple of days it wouldn't turn on. I was told that when there is an internal problem with the set the circuit disconnects not allowing the tv to turn on. I exchanged it today for a new one.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The model I purchased is brand new so I'm sure in 6 months it will be much much cheaper. Still I'm perfectly content with the price just not the quality.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

What's frustrating to me is that no matter how much research and planning and reading you do, it is still a crapshoot as to how the tv will work when you get it home. Everything I read told me this set would look fantastic when i got it home but it didn't work out that way.


----------



## cllangstaff

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have: Samsung HP-T4254


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Beautiful exterior, great picture.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: Its big! Largest previous TV was a 26" Sears!!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Nothing yet...its only 6 hours old.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: Motorized stand control (reaching here).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: I'd like to see them have a "recommended" HTIB system so it is a no-brainer for connectivity, etc.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: How big a 42 really is...I thought I needed a 50 but no way.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: None yet! Just dying waiting to get it over the last 6 months.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: This model is cheaper than some other plasmas, and certainly LCD's, so YES.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: This is the best post-cancer present I could give to myself...very pleased on the first day.


----------



## yardbird

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH42PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Lots of research, here, and from installers of higher end stuff (who all wanted me to "go bigger!"). I also looked at the 600U and at a Pioneer, but in the end I found this at $1199 and everything else I liked was several hundred dollars more. I drove 100 miles to pick this up as it was the last one. Sealed box, brand new... but the last one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great blacks and excellent SD quality. I hear the Pioneer might be better at SD but comparing this to the LCD set in our bedroom is ... well no comparison. The plasma is worlds better.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The silver case wasn't a "first choice" as far as style, but it still looks nice.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

direct input select from remote instead of menu


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

see above










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The SD imaging. I wasn't expecting it to look this good. Also... how awesome HD looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got it for $1199. That's less than what I paid for teh 13-year-old Mitsubishi 31" CRT is replaced! I'm happy.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is my first plasma. I have a 14x24 room with vaulted ceilings. The professional installers were all telling me to go bigger, but it's my LIVING room...not a media room. I didn't want the TV to be the dominant piece of furniture. Size-wise it's working out very well. I advise people to do what I did and cut out some cardboard "TVs" to get a feel for the size. "Going bigger" would not have been a good choice in our situation.


----------



## ausplasma

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-PX5077U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted a 50" plasma. Anti-glare made me decide in favor of this model. Don't care about 1080p for a 50" plasma.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD picture is very nice.. Only tried 1080i so far.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD (480i) picture is not that good. Plasma does not automatically fill screen when changing channels. Panny should have auto-detected filled it and/or had a setup menu option for user choice.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP, Cable card. And definitely more inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Work on the above items. Improve your 480i picture.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The relatively poor 480i quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. Touch wood!


----------



## LunchboxGTI

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5071HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The great reviews from everyone here and cnet etc. Went from two previous

LCD Displays that had many issues.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The color and realism. The two sharp LCD's I had didn't even come close to this

set, simply amazing.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The black levels can always be improved but I don't really have an issue with them in comparison to the LCD's. As soon as you were off anle on them, they washed out. Not the case here. The picture originally looked a little soft but I soon came to realize that this was due to the way the picture was filmed as one program looked soft and the next very sharp


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080P, but I don't sit close enough anyway. More HDMI ports.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The amazing picture. I heard good things but not this good. Blu-ray and HD-DVD look fantastic.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes they are if you find the right deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks.


Dave[/quote]


----------



## Neoison

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic 58px60u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". 1600 new in the box


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Quality, Service, Clarity, So many things


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Speakers are not the greatest and the zoom resets every time you change the channel


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Custom menu support


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Lighted keys on the remote would be good.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How big it looked when I got it home.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Zero problems


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Nope they are coming down, I predict 30-40% price drop before christmas.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I wish all the broadcasters would get on the HD band wagon.


----------



## shadowofnight

1600 for a new in the box 58"....I'll buy another one right NOW if thats the case. Mind saying where you picked that up ?


----------



## formula1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowofnight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1600 for a new in the box 58"....I'll buy another one right NOW if thats the case. Mind saying where you picked that up ?



Ditto


----------



## saginawjuggalo

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PRICE, Size, Picture quality, Reputation, Great all around performance, HDTV tuner, The mix of Black/Silver, No Side Speakers, Decent amount of inputs.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size, Picture quality, Thin form factor, Trouble free operation & the looks of it mounted on the floater.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It could of had a sleeker (less bulky) exterior with a tad less Silver. A mild hiss from front right speaker. Green colors are a lil' off. Oh and let's not forget Plasma glare... It's not bad but Still.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Fine picture adjustments, Partial zoom, More HDMI Inputs.


PC input & PIP wouldn't have be bad either but I don't really need em.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


On the next firmware, add more picture adjustments (Instead of Cool, Normal & Warm) make settings between those, like "Lukewarm".


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That it looked 2 times bigger at home and that SD still looked pretty good. HDTV looked simply amazing!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Just a lil' hiss from the right speaker that doesn't go away. It doesn't really bother me though.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes and No.. It depends on the make and model but for me, the end of the year clearance price, plus an extra 10% off was just too good to pass up!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks to all the AVS users, you guys played big role in me buying this Plasma over a DLP or LCD. BUT my eyes really did the trick!










It's a awesome feeling knowing I payed $900 less then my neighbor did for his 42" Tosibia 1080P LCD and having him say mine looks a lot better... Plus it's 8" bigger.




- Jeff


----------



## blacks320

Just received my TH-58PX600U through Cleaveland Plasma. Item arrived brand new factory sealed box and not to mention super fast delivery. I was very happy with the purchase! I will be posting pics soon once I get in on the wall.


----------



## blding_THX

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-PX5077U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted a 50" plasma. Needed Anti-glare (even though I had only read about it) due to my very large well lit family room with huge plate glass windows. Like others, I don't care about 1080p for a 50" plasma - no need. The contrast on the 77U is tops.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The HD picture, its awesome - 1080i so far, though. The Oppo 981 is set to 720p, but I can't tell a difference in 1080p either as far as DVD playback is concerned.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD (480i) picture is fine on mine (as much as I despise Oprah & ET). Plasma does not automatically fill screen when changing channels, and I wish it did. Panny should have auto-detected filled it and/or had a setup menu option for user choice.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None, it has what I need, and is easy to access using the Omni tilt mount on wall.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix the green so that the geeks don't ding it in the reviews - I think the green is just fine, FWIW.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The Anti-glare - I purchased sight unseen - OMG, I love the lack of glare coming off this huge plate of black glass!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. Knock the wood for me!

*Regards*


----------



## jerryk

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-PX5077U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I wanted an LCD. But, the LCDs have way too many problems. So I looked at plasmas. But they have issues with reflection. Along comes the TH-50PX77u and problem solved. I hope.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I don't know. I have not had time to set it up


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I don't know. I have not had time to set it up



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PC input would be nice


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

????


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

none, yet


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none, yet!


jerry


----------



## CRT_Afterlife

1. TH-50PH9UK 50" Plasma


2. Originally wanted a 42" version but after researching the pixel sizes, the best image quality for the price would be the 50" model. Also, I saw 42" models in the stores and they seemed "small". The 50" is a perfect size for any living room or even bedroom where you will be around 6-10ft from the television.


3. Picture is so much better than LCD. Even a friend who saw it, who is not plasma or LCD informed, said the plasma looked better immediately when I played a movie.


4. Haven't really discovered anything I "don't like" about it just yet, except for the fact that the 9UK series has modules and they will be a ***** to install.


5. Features I wish the 9UK series had are a backlit remote. Come on Panny. You had years to figure this thing out.


6. Maybe see #7 for the manufacturer's advice.


7. Packaging was somewhat scary. Not much protection.


8. Had a slight IR (not burn-in as I mistakenly described) last night when I forgot I left my DVD player unattended. The movie stopped, and a logo was on the entire screen for about two hours. Turned the plasma off and it was there! I simply just watched another movie for another few hours and it's completely gone. Had me worried for a moment.


----------



## csrini1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRT_Afterlife* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. TH-50PH9UK 50" Plasma
> 
> 
> 8. Had a slight burn-in last night when I forgot I left my DVD player unattended. The movie stopped, and a logo was on the entire screen for about two hours. Turned the plasma off and it was there! I simply just watched another movie for another few hours and it's completely gone. Had me worried for a moment



This is called IR-Image retention, not burn-in.

You will continue to see it, so dont worry. after almost 3 months, i see IR, when i see Basket ball games with scores,


----------



## brunotheboxer

pioneer pro 940 HD


----------



## ranger2nd_75th

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5071HD (Just bought my 2nd one)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The very good reviews from everyone here, amazon, and cnet etc. Bought my 1st PLASMA last year (TOSHIBA 50 Inch) and it went bad on me after 10 months. Exchanged for the Pionner and never looked backed.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The color and the blacks are just so deep and rich. I also like the Black border they used around the TV it just blends in so well.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The speaker bar could be a little better. It sounds "OK" but you really need to hook your A/V system up to get the full effect of course.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I would say 1080P but after looking at sets side by side using a Blu Ray or HD DVD and or watching Planet Earth I just cannot see that much more detail to justify a 1080P set. Maybe I need new glasses but the difference is not enough. More HDMI ports.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The detailed picture. I remember seeing this set at BB a year ago but was proiced at about 6500. Wanted it then but as fortune had it I was able to get my 1st one in March as a replacement to my TOSHIBA and its just a much better set.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think theprices are starting to come down some. I do think some of the sets are priced a little on the high side but not what I would call out of range.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks.


Rob


----------



## cathodeflux

_1. The "Model" you have._ - Philips 42PHP5332D/37 42" plasma.

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._ - the price was right for what I was looking for

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._ - The size, the picture, and the price

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._ -I've only had it for 2 days, I am nervous about potential problems cropping up

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._ - additional component inputs

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._ - no advice at this time. Make them cheaper?

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._ -the size

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._ - so far the only problem I had was the plasma turing itself on in the middle of the night. I have no idea what caused this

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._ -todays prices are not bad. You can wait for better prices, but you will end up waiting forever and not buying one so you might as well dive in when you can.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._ - I bought this plasma as I thought it was a great deal at the time. This is the first I have bought, and I am very nervous about spending money on these items, even if it was only $1300 CAN. I am hoping for the best but prepared for the worst. I give it 30 days to prove itself.










K


----------



## Tom K

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 6070


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was either the 6070, or wait several months for reviews of the Panasonic 58pz700u.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Impressive picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Takes several seconds from the time I turn it on, until the time it will take a change to the input. I have a universal remote that I use to turn everything on and set inputs and such with single button, and I had to program in a delay.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It'd be nice if it were 1080p (all else being equal).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Can't really think of anything.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good standard definition DVDs look. My DVD player doesn't upscale so the TV is doing it, and doing it very well.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Obvously so - I bought the damn thing.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This 60" Pioneer plasma screen replaced a 25-year old, 35" Mitsubishi tube model that was the biggest and best available when I bought it. In 2007 dollars (accounting for inflation), the Pioneer cost less. So yeah, it's worth it. I don't know if it'll last 25 years, but I never expected the old TV to last that long. When I bought the Mitsubishi, HDTV was supposed to become available in a few years so I figured I'd have it for ten years, tops. HDTV is taking a lot longer to become widespread than predicted.


----------



## hambone8

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-5070HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews here and elsewhere


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Awesome picture. I was speechless during the king kong scene with the T-Rexs.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I would like to have better blacks... yeah yeah 8th gen coming







. I'm having some wacky hdmi issues between an hd-a2 and pioneer. I already posted about in the hd-dvd area.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


none really. I sit 8ft+ from the screen so I think I'm fine with 720p


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


make 1080p cheaper










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The picture. Amazing


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


HDMI signal detection when I power up the pioneer and hd-dvd player at the same time. More detail is in my post in the hd-dvd area.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I had been looking at this set for many months now. I know the 8th gen models are going to be hitting the shelves soon, but I wasnt willing to pay the extra money up front or wait until later in the year for the discounts to come in. I was really tired of waiting to buy something. Besides, the pricing I got from [email protected] was the last factor to make me buy now







I replaced an aging Mitsubishi WTS-46709. I'm still amazed at the different in picture quality. Perhaps if the PDP-5080HD does everything it's been hyped to do I may sell the 5070 to a friend and upgrade early next year


----------



## shendley

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH58PX60U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews here and elsewhere along with the unresistable price and my viewing distance from the tv (about 11 ft.) which made me think it probably would not be worth either paying a good deal more for the new 1080p Pannys or waiting for the new prices to drop.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Stunning picture. I also don't hate the aesthetics of the tv. Though I confess I would rather have a completely black frame for the picture, I really think the black and silver (and I'm not a Raider fan!) looks okay - especially on my dark black glass stand.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It would be nice to have more calibration options on the picture. But I'm really not sure I'd know what to do with them if I had them so, this really isn't that big a deal to me.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


As I mentioned above, I thought a lot about waiting for the 1080p models to come out and their prices to start dropping in a year or so. But reading all of the talk about this issue, I became convinced that I probably wouldn't be able to notice a big difference from my viewing distance (about 11 feet) especially without a side by side comparison.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None, as of yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was struck by how much bigger it looked in my room than in the store. I upgraded from a 42" ED Panny Plasma and actually taped some hard cardboard to the corners of the old set and strung string to see how much more space the 58" would take up by comparison. The string didn't adequately prepare me for how bit this sucker really is. Though, after having had it for a couple of weeks, it just looks normal to me now!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Absolutely none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, especially on this model. I was amazed to see how far the prices dropped on this thing this year. This set was selling for $4000 last year. I got mine for $2350 at Best Buy (Manager price matched within $30 the best internet price I could find and then gave me a $100 discount on the stand - I couldn't resist that.).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Another pleasant surprise was how well this set does SD. It depends, of course, on the broadcast. But generally, the SD picture quality is quite acceptable. That was another worry I had going with a set this big since so much of my viewing is still SD. But in some ways I think the SD actually looks a bit better on the 58" set than the 42" set. Also, do yourself a favor and pick up an HDDVD player (I got the Toshiba HD A2) with this set. I was disappointed when I first played an SD DVD I had been quite impressed with ("Lord of the Rings: Fellowship . . ."). But the HD DVDs look absolutely stunning on this set and the upconverted SD DVDs look great too.


----------



## adrian15

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50px60u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, co-worker has the 42, costco's 90 day return + 1 year warranty extension and size value for the $$$$


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It looks great, even with everything turned down during the 1st hundred hours.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The size, went from a 32 standard tv.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Got a little worried at first because the HD channels didn't look good. Turns out the first buffoon I talked to at Comcast didn't walk me through changing my cable box settings.


----------



## lagreat

1. Panasonic TH-50PX77U


2. Reviews, anti-glare screen, known technology with great picture and value for money


3. It looks out of this world (this is the first one thus the trepidation), and with piano black border it seems tht I won;t be able to see it tonight - I bought it this afternoon.



4. Nothing yet.


5. Too new for this question.


6. Again its just few hours.


7. The way it looks even when it was on the floor waiting to be put on the table and eventually within a month goes on the wall. We went from Sony 32" SDTV so its a difference that I can't put words to.


8. None


9. Absolutely and at 1799+7% I believe I scored a big one rather than wait. With technology, I think you live with the pricing your comfortable with, as bleeding edge will get you exactly what its spelled.


10. ShoHD thru Vip622 (Dish) looks great using components, will get HDMI cables later this week. Right now I just want to read up as much as I can and watch it to hearts content.


----------



## nikonjava

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-5070HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Owner posts and reviews and the Plasma itself


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I would have loved the side speakers instead of one at the bottom. But that is not a major issue for me.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080P for this price










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work .....


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Picture .... AWESOME!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far .... keeping my fingers crossed










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I have been looking at plasmas for a long time and was sold on a Pioneer just the prices kept me from buying one. Finally now the prices are comparatively low, I jumped on it. Great service from [email protected] also helped me in my decision.


The only issue I have is changing picture size in the HD broadcasts on my Comcast cable.


----------



## RomanInvision

Congrats!


----------



## HDRookie

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PRO-1140HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, in-store comparison, and recent price drop


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It's a tie...outstanding picture and stunning aesthetics


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


No issues yet, only used about 3 hours










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has everything I'll ever use


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work .....


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Ordered it from an online vendor and was surprised at how quickly it arrived and how well packaged it was...top notch


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far...knock on wood


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Worth every penny to me


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I shopped and looked and reviewed and read and shopped some more before finally making my choice. Prices are so low now Plasma is the only way to go from what I have seen. This set blows away my 55" Sonly LCD projection and my 37" Toshiba Regza LCD flat. Can't wait to break it in some more and watch some movies all over again.


----------



## Vidmaven

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-4270HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Posts on AVSForum and reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ and style


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More "tweakability"...........but I knew that going in.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


1080p please


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How great it looks and the fabulous HD picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None...........kept it on for 100 hours straight to break it in.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


For what I paid definitely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Switched from a 3 year old Panny 480p ED plasma to a Pio 768 HD plasma. The detail and contrast are much improved.


----------



## Mister Beefhead

1. The "Model" you have.


Maxent 42" MX-42HPT51


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I saw it at Costco, and bought it on impulse. I'm fairly sure I've never seen a similarly featured unit priced so low.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It's my first widescreen television, and really love the idea of widescreen. I'd really been itching for one lately, having recently realized that about 98% of my viewing these days is in widescreen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


As it turns out, at least in this case, you get what you pay for. This unit has a lot of problems, the biggest of which has been that it freezes up randomly while using the QAM tuner to view HD broadcasts, at which point it needs to be unplugged and plugged back in to get it to start working again. It's definitely going back.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I wish it worked better, and I wish it was a little bigger (46" would be ideal in my space, so it's a little irritating to be so close to perfect...)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Just because you manufacture a "bargain" product doesn't mean it has to be shoddy. Don't release buggy products.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was really surprised by how crummy my standard definition viewing now looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Above mentioned freezing issue, lack of ability to fine tune picture, issue where the picture sometimes gets darker in an odd way when there is a quick transition from a light to dark scene.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think they're really getting there. For me, the "buy point" will be when a good 46" plasma hits the $1000 point. Until then, I think I'll stick with traditional tubes and projectors.


----------



## foofighters

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 5054


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Loved the pop it had. Read many reviews but finally just compared side by side to panny 50u75 after all its me who lives with it. Pioneer 5070 was a little out of my price range.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ! and PQ! The blacks look great. The exterior is sexy glossy. Three HDMI inputs! Swivel stand is nice too. Plus the money I saved online i bought an HD-A2 and a TV bench at Ikea all for the same amount of $$ i would have spent at BB or CC.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Samsung should have put more effort in the audio part of this TV. Its not bad or anything but spending so much $$ on a set you shouldnt have to rely on outside sources for sound, no?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Two tuners to take better advantage of PIP. Better speakers.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Other than the aforementioned audio i guess they could work on the glare stuff a little more(its not bad for a plasma). Im not even concerned about burn in. Plus it has three different ways to protect against any burn in.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How SD looks. I was expecting it to be real bad but its actually decent enough not to notice all the time. When i first got it i was stretching everything in 4:3 but now i realize the bars are just part of owning a tv like this and dont mind them anymore. I also believe that the HD PQ is actually better than i anticipated. Watching movies has never been more enjoyable not to mention baseball, basketball or hockey in HD or a show like Planet Earth.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Zero so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Completely. Even though this thread was started well before prices dropped, they are still dropping fast. In fact i thought i got a awesome deal on my 5054. Three weeks later saw it on some other online dealer (frys) for almost $200 cheaper. Damn.










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If your truly interested in getting a plasma dont hesitate or over analyze. All the horror stories seem to be a thing of the past. Prices are so good right now dont deprive yourself of having such great thing. You cant go wrong if you pick between the 'big 3'.







Trust me you wont regret it. And dont bother with an upconvert dvd player go get a HD-A2 instead i found mine for only $250. Youll want to watch everything in HD anyhow right? It up converts just as well as the rest.


----------



## dr dots

1. The "model" you have.

I bought 2; a pioneer 5070 & a Panasonic 429uk. Started out to buy a 50"

Panny for the living room and ordered a stand and hdmi blade for it, but it was

from TV authority and the deal collapsed. Went with the 5070 for the living

room and the Panny 42 for my bedroom. Both bought from forum sponsers.

(Different ones) and the service could not have been better from both.

2. What convinced you to buy this (these) particular model(s)

When the deal fell through for the original Panny, I started researching the

5070 and got an excellent price from one of the forum sponsers. Ordered it

and received it, and liked it so much I deciede to buy a 42" for the bedroom.

Unfortunately, the Pio 4270 was just coming out and was considerably more

expensive than the Panny which is why I went with the Panny.

3. What do you like best about your plasma(s)

The Picture, the picture, the picture! (And then there's always the picture.)

4. What you don't like about your plasma(s)

I think that Panasonic should include the table top stand with the Commercials.

I can see why the blades are optional but the stand is included with the

consumer models and it would not cost as much if included as opposed to being

purchased separately.

5. Which features do you wish your plasma(s) had.

See above. Also, More calibration ability on the Pio. I plan to have both panels

calibrated after breaking and would really like to have the ability to have them

dialed in perfectly.

6. What advice, suggestion would you make to the manufactureer about your

plasma

See above.

7. What was your biggest "surprise" after receiving your plasma

Surprised at how good SD looked in most cases. But Hidef is just stunnning!

8. What problems/issues have you had with your plasma(s)

So far, not a thingwith either of them.

9. Do you really think that today's "prices" are worth it.

My nephew bought a Pioneer pdp 5045 2 years ago. I bought both of my

plasmas, the stand, the blade, a Bell'o stand for the 50 and an Oppo dvd

player for about the same money he paid for his 5045 two years ago.

10. Any additional information you want to add is encouraged.

I added directv about 2 years ago because Comcast kept raising prices.

I have 3 locations for TV in my house. Until this year, the last TV equipment

I bought was in 1997. At that time I bought 2 Mitsubishi Diamond series CRT

which had excellent pictures (still do for standard def.) I am glad I waited until

now to upgrade. Any earlier would have been much more expensive and any

later invokes the law of diminishing returns. There's always something better/

cheaper on the horizon but to me, it's kind of like dangling the carrot in front of

the mule! My advice is shop diligently and don't be afraid to pull the trigger if

you've done your homework.


----------



## Irrivirsible

I bought a Pioneer 4271 today at BB it is on sale and 2 year int free financing. I pick it up at the warehouse which is locl on Sunday.


I was concerned because the display was too dark and too vivid and they said they had no remote. Under the circumstances I would have liked to try some adjustments. I went to a different store today and they had it adjusted better and it looked great so I bought one.


One question for the experts, does anyone else see screen door effect with this Pioneer? It seems to be more than with other brands.


----------



## sorka

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-58PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


1080p. Seeing it in person and comparing it to the 20 or so other plasmas on the BB wall running the same hd feed.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Color reproduction and black level detail both much better than my AQUOS which I also like but for different reasons.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Wish they were as bright as LCD, but it's bright enough.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Music, photo, and video streaming from my pc.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Heavy!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet. Still too new.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Well, it was worth it at the price I got it for but that was MUCH less than than BBs advertised price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Use 3 studs to mount it.


----------



## jalexone

1. The "Model" you have.

Vizio VP42HDTV20A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

No significant motion artifact


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Didn't realize that DirecTV only has a single output therefore no PIP


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish DirecTV had two outputs so I could utilize the PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Maybe a black base and stand


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I was worried that the picture would not be bright enough in my sunny living room. It is with no problem at all.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Cant use the PIP because of DirecTV


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

$809, well worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am not a high end user but this TV has no demerits in my judgement.


----------



## foofighters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalexone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> Cant use the PIP because of DirecTV



Dont blame directv just use another source for your PIP. I actually have two set up. My old tivo directv box and my old school roof antenna which i have hooked to the tv and the h20 off air so i can pick up a few more local channels.


----------



## Jaybar

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Panny 50PX77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


1)Price Panny EPP Discount 2) Wanted a Plasma since i watch a lot of sports (motion blur on LCD's) 3)Antiglare Screen 4) Known reputation


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Black Levels, Great Picture, Antiglare doesnt jeopardize PQ, Great Design very styllish with piano black finish and pedastal stand


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing to complain about as of yet, SD is so/so but need to tweak with Picture settings for 480


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PC input, but probably wouldnt use it now, 3rd HDMI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Outline the differences on the PE and PX models on your site so it doesnt delay my purchase again.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Wow glad I got the 50, suprised how good the PQ looks and the black levels


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


When i switch from SD to HD it takes a second and i get this wierd blue flash (but this might be my Comcast Mot. box)


Also, i experience this clicking noise from the power relay every 10-20-30 minutes. Its a known issue with Panny but they havent found a fix yet. Others in the dedicated forum have also experienced the clicking.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, for me since i got it at a good discount via EPP


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm liking the Antiglare, at first I was worried that the PX75U's PQ would trump the 77u's do to the special antiglare coating but it looks great. Then again, i havent seen them side by side. Also get the 50, enough of the 42 via 50 talk on the boards!


----------



## jvarn359

_1. The "Model" you have._ -- Samsung HPT-5064 50-inch.

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._ -- This model has a high level of user customization in the menus, excellent contrast ratio, a USB port for viewing jpegs, and auto anti-burn. Personal subjective side-by-side viewing in multiple electronics stores really sold me. To me the new Samsung plasmas have truer color than the Pannys and sharper images than the Pioneers. But that's just a personal subjective call.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._ -- For a plasma it has a bright and lively picture. Colors seem very good right out of the box.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._ -- The anti-glare coating is not as good as Samsung says it is.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._ -- A non-linear stretch mode like my old RPTV had.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma._ -- Go back and try again with the anti-glare.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._ -- Bright, snappy PQ right out of the box.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._ -- None.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._ -- If I can get 7 to 10 years of reliable service with bright, snappy PQ, then yes.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._ -- This model (to me) seems like a full quantum leap over the previous model, the HPS-5053, in terms of contrast, color and brightness.


----------



## ccpanel

1;

pioneer pdp-4271hd

2;

like the colors

like teh surround being black

like teh definition and the darkness of the black.

love plasma VS LCD

beat anything else on teh wall at any store.

i shopped online and in stores for 2-3 weeks plus the last 4 years of crusin the aisles. bought this one casue of price, reviews and PIP.

pdp-4271hd was on sale for 1500 at best buy andwith my 12% discount i walked out for 1425... after tax.

3;

see above

4;5;

BIGGEST complaint. i know these are supposed to buzz when on and watching(annoying) but are they supposed to be so stinkin loud when off/standby that in the other room i can hear it when im tryin to sleep?

i put my dB meter by it but it only goes down to 50 and so didnt register but i can hear lower than 50 and its bad.

easy setup once i found the physical power button on the bottom left.

remotes fine-comes with second one that does NOT have PIP buttons-suck!

6;

manufacture-put the volume and channel buttons right where your thumb would rest when you grasp the remote according to the built-in grip on the back.

-if you are gonna give me a second remote-put PIP buttons on it.

7;8;

my biggest surprise that still has me thinking of going back to my 25" NEC CRT i pulled from a dumpster 7 years ago(that still works fine) was the transformer noise. thats a big issue. i hear noise related to screen buzzing while watching but i also hear transformer noise a little.

when i flip to standby mode(when unit is off) the buzzing gets sooo loud.

9;

yeah-prices are close. beats the 3500 i was looking at 4 yrs ago for lesser product

10;

anyone else had this prob with buzzing and noise from idle transformer??


----------



## oldavman

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Hitach 42hdf39


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price and styling.


3.What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture with HD content.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Standard def images


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


none


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The picture quality was better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Scaling issues with 720p content


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is a 1024 x 1024 screen. 1080i images are good, but have noticed motion blur with 720P sports programming.


----------



## Gevz2kx

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PRO-940HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The amazing PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

see #2


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Concerns with IR


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Higher resolution, but it's not that important


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Black levels and PQ are already great, more advancements towards anti-IR should be the focus


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That 42" was bigger than I thought.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Not much...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yeah, I got mine at a great price


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

nothing right now


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great tv for the dollar


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

1) It's not a banded, cloudy LCD.

2) Colors are amazing

3) Awesome blacks

4) No motion blur in sports or video games.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing really, was concerned about IR and burn in but not anymore.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

If you ask me to nit pick, maybe higher contrast ratio.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yep great value


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None


----------



## pureshot

Since Costco does not carry what I want it's down to BestBuy or Vann's.com.


I am missing something? Do I need to join something to get best and safe sourcing?


I noticed several people referred to EPP? What does that mean.


I am buying for my parents so I need to get it right.


I don't like the idea of no return if its DOA. I felt good about a Costco buy on black Friday but now its figure out best place for satisfaction.


Panasonic TH-50PZ700U


Confused


----------



## Roberto Carlo

1. Hitachi P50H401

2. Reviews here and in Sound & Vision. Plus, with coupon, I only paid $1699.

3. A "crisper" more detailed picture than my previous DLP TV; not having to thinking about replacing the lamp.

4. The initial _tsuris_ over break in and burn in. Hitachi says that an initial break in isn't necessary. The folks here at AVS, whom I trust, say it is. In any case, two weeks without a 2:35 movies is a bit of a drag. That and explaining to my son the "dos" and "don'ts" about plasmas and video games. No big deal, just _tsuris_.

5. None that I've discovered so far.

6. See previous statement about "break in."

7. How heavy the thing was. (It's on a stand)

8. None

9. 1080p horizontal resolution for $1700, you bet it's worth it.

10. None that come to mind at this moment.


----------



## malicxv

42" vizio here - replacement/upgrade from an old 35" console TV

















Very happy with it. had it over a year now.


----------



## tpdkrau

EPP=Employee Purchase Program. Panasonic has a good one for their employees and others who work for companies that have made a deal with Panasonic to get access for their employees.


----------



## kuyawil

_1. The "Model" you have._
Panasonic TH-50PX77U


2. _What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?_
Reviews, anti-glare coating, and price

_3. What you like best about your Plasma?_
It's stylish good looks and incredible picture quality.









_4. What you don't like about your Plasma?_
Nothing found yet.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?_
I'd say a PC connection but now, after having it for almost 3 weeks, I don't think I'd use it...

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?_
Nothing comes to mind.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?_
I must say that the PQ was what surprised me the most. I wasn't sure how well it was going to look but when I watched the sports in HD (US Open Golf, Baseball, etc.), I felt like I was at the event. I was even more amazed when I watch many of my DVD's using an upscaling player (Denon 1930CI). I'm sure it would be even better with an HD-DVD or Blu-Ray player.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?_
No problems at all...

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?_
Absolutely! I've been waiting for the prices to drop and it has come down enough that I couldn't wait any longer. If I didn't make the purchase, I'd still be waiting and not enjoying the experience like I am now. After doing as much research as one can endure, there comes a time when you just have to bite the bullet. There will always be something better coming around the next corner but that's the nature of technology...

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._
This plasma panel is great especially if you have a lot of ambient light. It reduces glare and diffuses reflections well. Do your research and good luck with your purchase!


----------



## stjohns626

1- Panasonic TH-37PX60U


2- The picture clarity


3- The picture clarity


4- No swivel stand


5- 1080p


6- Make a swivel stand and 1080p in the 37 inch model.


7- SD picture clarity


8- None


9- Somewhat


10- I am pleasantly surprised with the picture quality of this TV. The black levels are really black and the colors are natural and sharp.


----------



## Matonly1T

1. The "Model" you have.
*Sony Wega KDE42BXR*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*It was this or an SDTV or a not so nice HDTV*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*I like the screen quality and the size.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Have to put up the white screen occasionally, but thats really no problem.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*HD Tuner*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Make the wall mount cheaper.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How nice everything looked.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*1 or 2 red dots that won't go away.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Not really.*


----------



## pynner

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung hp-t4264


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


over all reviews... plus pic quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture depth and color. HDTV performance.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


still breaking it in, so burn in is a concern.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


better controls to manipulate various inputs (VGA)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


none that I can think of.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


rediscovering HDTV, HD DVD and upconverting dvds.. compared to my old rear projection.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


yeah, got it for 1599 canadian. pretty good.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I love the way this tv looks and functions... both in picture/case asthetics


----------



## SBIDDLE40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung HP T-5054



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, price, being able to view TV in 4 different stores and PQ of SD programs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ of SD programs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It wasn't free.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Usable USB port, but my DVD player and STB can do anything I need.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Fix the audio drop out. See #8



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Looked better in my living room than it did in the store.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Audio drop out. ( I believe the newest firmware fixes this ) Yes the 1024 firmware fixed the problem



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


For me it was.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


When shopping for PDP's It came down to the Sammy HP T-5054 or the Panny TH-50PX75U because of their price range. I did buy the Sammy but I can tell you the Panny is a great TV as well. You can't go wrong with either one.

Steve


----------



## flar

1. What: TH-42PZ700U

2. Why: Wanted 1080p originally when I bought the 600U (dislike the odd 1024x768 size and generally am a resolution junkie)

3. Likes: Incredible PQ, especially since I went Blu-Ray at the same time. Much better SD picture quality than PX600 as well.

4. Dislikes: The specs say it will eat more power, wondering what my first power bill will be.

5. Feature wishes: 1080p/24 support, movies on SD card support, another HDMI input

6. Mfr feedback: work on glare/reflection reduction is appreciated - keep it coming

7. Surprises: SD picture quality improved over 1024x768 set

8. Problems: None

9. Price: Got a nice deal from BB with coupons and such.

10. Add.'l Info: none for now


----------



## DarthTivo

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TH-58PZ750U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *I wanted a Panasonic due to quality; I wanted 1080P due to viewing distance and image quality; I wanted the 58 because I knew the novelty of the 50 would wear off. I wanted the 750 vs. the 700 because of the 3rd HDMI port, pro settings, and split screen.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Quality of picture, asthetic look, and sheer size of it all!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *It doesn't dispense hot wings or beer.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Apart from #4, more HDMI ports in the back, (The third one on this set is in the front panel.) The ability to process 24 mhz format. (Although I'm told this is a non issue.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Keep making more, this is a hot one. - Seriously, decrease the width of the bevel. It's too thick on the 50 inch, works fine for the 58, but Pioneer almost sells itself with the sleek look.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *The size. It's so freakin' big.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *Not enough time spent with it.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Yes. That's as far down as they're going to get for a while. As new models come out, older models go on sale, but a 58 inch 1080P will still be selling for this price for the next 5 years at least.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *Go big, you won't regret it.*


----------



## oogs18

1. The "Model" you have.

panny th42 px75u and pioneer 5080

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

42 inch for the bedroom, compromised on a great plasma but good price

50 inch for the living room wanted the best, but didn't need 1080p or the elite


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

having 2


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

doesn't have an elite symbol


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

roman/matt at invision were great. shipping problem happened and they didn't deliver the pioneer on the day they said they would. was dissapointed and frustrated but the guys at invision made sure it happened the next evening. panny actually arrived a day early, fortunately i was at home to take delivery.

even with the shipping issues still would buy from them again.


----------



## TorelliTom

1. The "Model" you have. Hitachi P50T501


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". 1280x1080 Resolution and price


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. The time it takes to change inputs


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. One more HDMI on the back


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the menus work faster


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How big it looks in my family room vs at the store.. haha


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. When watching HD dvds in widescreen...if I pause and then play again, a shadow of the pause bar remains (where it was displayed in the black, below the picture) until I watch something that takes up the whole screen. Is this normal?


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. For this set...definitely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I would definitely recommend this unit to a friend.


----------



## DaveUpton

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung 5064


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Black levels and color reproduction at a good price point.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality and black levels.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Little bit of input lag and having to worry about burn-in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Only feature i'd like is better config for the PIP function, it seems to have everything else I want.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Release a new firmware to solve the few problems left with this TV.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How sexy it looks on my TV stand.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Amazing TV, get it!


----------



## CHUCKCHILLOUT

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. HITACHI 42HDT79


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Great picture, great price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The plasma looks awesome and the color are rich and jump all over the screen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. The remote is only so-so, and the TV Guide that replaces comcast when using the cable card isn't as fast loading and intelligent as it needs to be.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. It would have been nice to have gotten a 1080p, but that would have been substantially more and not worth it, (diminishing margin of returns).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. To improve upon the TV Guide and remote features.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It was the Seahawks vs Cardinals and I still didn't have HD. I was in a hurry to get it setup and watch the game; it took me a little bit of troubleshooting and reading of the manuel to find out that in order to turn the TV on you had to turn on a hard to find master control button.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Absolutely none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Since I purchased mine in 12/06 for $1599 + tax, when it was originally $2999 MSRP, I felt it was time to pull the trigger.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I'm kind of shocked on the fact this set isn't getting talked about more often. I saw a panasonic side by side in the Video Only in Lynnwood WA, and felt like the Hitachi delivered a better picture, and also framed the screen with the speakers on the side giving it a more rectangular look and adding to the overall aesethics of the Plasma. If you can still find these, they are the most underrated sets out there and I would definitely buy a Hitachi again. I'm sure Panasonic makes a great TV, but it's not even close to being head and shoulders above this one. Also the 55" Hitachi plasmas..Mind blowing, would have gone that route had I the extra sound, but am very happy







.


Thanks.


----------



## doc_nyc2002

1. The "Model" you have : Panasonic 50PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" : Compared with Sony 46XBR3, Samsung LNT4665, and Sharp 46D62. All LCD's seem to have some problems like banding, clouding etc. Live in a rural community. Not easy to exchange sets. Great price from Best Buy for 2599.


3. What you like best about your Plasma : Colors looked more natural, compared to artificial looking on LCD's. Had Sony 1080i CRT tv before, and this tv displays colors very beautifully without any adjustments in factory mode. ( I am no pro, and don't have time eighter to fiddle with picture quality). Surprised that the screen reflects light a lot less than I anticipated.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma : Speakers make some odd noise at certain times, but I am wondering it might be due to bad signal. Bezel is very glossy, reflects lot of light (but the other LCD's I considered had the same problem except Sony), but with 50" screen it doesn't seem to be a problem. Remote looks like its made for seniors who have vision problems.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had : Does any TV have Digital Audio IN? Haven't explored it yet to know what more I would wish


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. To improve remote and features.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It was heavier than I expected. Was expecting a crappy picture for Standard Def, was relieved to find out it wasn't bad at all


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Absolutely none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it : I think so. Sears had it for 2599( 15% restocking fee), and Best Buy matched it( 30 day return, no restocking fee)


10. Any additional information


----------



## Iowaman

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5080


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Research on this forum.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The high definition picture is superb! Rich and three dimensional. And, of course, the amazing black level!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I wish the stand could accommodate lowering the plasma if you don't attach the speaker.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None that I am aware of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make the stand more flexible, or include a stand that is lower.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was very surprised how big the plasma looked in our living room. It looks much bigger at home than in stores. I had thought about waiting and getting the 60 inch, but am glad that I did not. Our viewing distance is 11 feet. Common wisdom on AVS is to get the 60 inch at that distance, but the 50 seems plenty big. I also think that the 60 inch would cause the SD channels that we watch to be less clear. Also, at our distance I didn't need to invest the extra dollars for 1080p.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None at all.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definitely. With this model it is time to pull the trigger.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I want to thank Matt at Invision (forum sponsor) for his help in ordering the plasma. The transaction was flawless, the tv arrived on the date indicated, and there are no problems at all with the set. With the money I saved online I was able to buy a Toshiba HD-AX2 high def DVD player (upconverted standard DVD's are phenomenol!) Made it a no brainer!


----------



## Vashti

Finally! This is the first Kuro in the describe your new plasma thread. Congratulations.


----------



## RomanInvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vashti* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally! This is the first Kuro in the describe your new plasma thread. Congratulations.










And we all know there is more than 1 owner out there.


----------



## Macfan424

_1. The "Model" you have._

*Pioneer PDP-5080HD*

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


The few independent reviews I could find (mostly foreign, but all raves), plus information garnered here, especially comments by Pioneer 8G buyers who had switched from high end brands like Fujitsu. I confirmed what I could in person, but retail sales floors do not lend themselves to accurate evaluations. The clincher was that I stumbled on an especially good, one-of-a-kind price which separated it from my other finalists.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


The unprecedented rich black level coupled with superb shadow detail (no more black crush!). Together with the concomitant color saturation, this results in a breathtaking picture. Also the set's adjustably as well as its extensive feature set, ranging from four rear mounted HDMI inputs to PIP to an ambient light sensor.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


The greens are still a bit fluorescent. This is a problem with most plasmas (although Panasonic seems to have made improvements in their PZ700/750 series). It's alleviated by calibration, though. Minor complaints include the stand, which can't be lowered if the speakers are removed, the ugly, useless Dynamic mode which cannot be altered or removed from the menu, and lack of backlighted remote.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


Even more color adjustability, especially the ability to tame the greens. 6500K gray scale setting out of the box without requiring ISF calibration. (It's closer than most, though.)

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma._


Encourage retailers that have appropriate facilities to take them out of the dreadful Dynamic mode for demonstration so people can see how good they really are. In most retail situations, there is no obvious reason to buy a Pioneer rather than a lower priced competitor if you aren't pre-sold on the brand.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


Not much, as I owned a plasma previously and knew what I was (and was not) getting. However, the SD performance is a pleasant surprise, especially when cable/satellite input passes through at 480i, which permits the Pioneer to do all the processing.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


The infamous blinking blue light shutdown a couple of times, but nothing troubling as it doesn't happen in normal use.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


Given that a decent plasma can be had for under $1000 these days, with mainstream 50 sets in the mid-teens, I'd say yes. In adjusted dollars, they are much cheaper than early color CRT's. Premium priced sets like the 5080 are more problematical, but obviously I would not have bought one if it wasn't worth it to me.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


I tend to be highly skeptical of hype, but the 8G Pioneers seem to live up to theirs. Kuro technology represents the kind of breakthrough for plasmas that Trinitron represented for CRT's in its day.


I still hold the Panasonic PZ750 in high regard, but have not regretted buying the 5080 for a moment (very unusual, as I'm a charter member of the buyer's remorse association







). I loved my 2-1/2 year old Panasonic, but will admit the 5080 is a clear step up. I expect to enjoy it for many years.


----------



## jmsent

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Elite Pro-950HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Dealer exchanged a defective 940.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Heats up the room


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

separate on off function instead of toggle


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None. Just what I had expected


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think today's prices are a steal. I grew up in the 50's when 21inch color TV cost $1000. In today's money that's $60,000


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## JAHokie46

1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 42HDF39


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Mostly price- was looking at differences between plasma and LCD at walmart when an assistant manager was talking to another customer about some TVs they had in the back that part of a promotion a few months ago, only had 4 left. 42" 1024x1024 plasma for 700 bones.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD picture



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The TV has to "search" for signal anytime I change from SD to HD and tune in, takes about 7 seconds


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Another HDMI in


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

TV's IR sensor is somewhat poor, you must exactly aim remote (TV's or universal) right at TV.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Noticed slight IR, thought I messed it up, but it went away. TV itself gets very hot.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far. just image/picture/color/brightness/tint etc. change depending on the input (like upconverting DVD Player, HD DVR cable box, etc)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For 700 bucks, I think so. We were initially looking at 42" LCD and plasmas at exactly the 1grand price point, so finding this for 300 less was nice.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If anyone has seen or heard anything about this TV please email/PM me! It seems nobody out there has it- no reviews, no impressions, etc except one person on AVS, no one anywhere else.


----------



## ikeb

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

quality of picture


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

PIP doesn't work the way it should


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080P


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make the pip work with all hdmi inputs


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

none - knew what i was getting from the start


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

no


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

only wide screen tv that has a picture as good or better than my sony 36xbr250


----------



## Nuance

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer PDP-5080HD.*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model."
*The hours and hours of research on this forum, and of course, the picture quality of the unit itself.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The picture quality and "wow factor."*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*It wasn't free.







*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Full 1080p resolution would be nice, but not necessary.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Keep up the good work!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How much better the contrast ratio/black level really is on this TV.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*The only issue I have had is flicker issue when turning on Pure Cinema Advanced.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*In general, no. The mark up on any piece of electronic equipment is quite high, but I guess someone has to pay the engineer's salaries... I do feel that my money was well spent on this TV, however.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*If you haven't checked out this TV please do so. It still amazes me every day.*


----------



## 1stPlasma

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP 5080

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Lots of research

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, small frame size

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Small amount of reflection on screen

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p,but don't appear to need it.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Little better grey scale level , or easier ability to make it so.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PQ on HD

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For this model, yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


For any one hesitant in getting a new flat panel, this one will make forget any past plasma short comings. Pony up the little extra, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## drifter106

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5080


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Discussions here and elsewhere on the internet

Getting a firsthand look at B&M store comparing this to the 5070 and other similar models


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Color

Color Saturation

PQ

Processor


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.





6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


The panel takes a few seconds to display the signal when going from SD to HD...as a convenience, it would be nice if this transition time could be eliminated or at least quicker.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


PQ and color

SD signal is better than I thought it would be but definitely not HD

The speakers do a good job but doesn't compare to my surround system


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes




10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you are really interested in purchasing a quality plasma don't hesitate to utilize the forum sponsors. I initially was planning on getting a Panasonic but after following the threads here at AVS it was a no brainer to go with the Pioneer.


----------



## nasa60

1. Samsung HP 4254


2. Price and reviews


3. Picture, swivel stand, aesthetics


4. Sound is very tinny


5. I wish all the buttons on the remote would light up when you press the "light" button. When you are watching TV in a dark room, it's very difficult to find the button you are searching for.


6. See answer to question 5.


7. Being able to receive all the local High Def channels on cable. I purchased an antenna to get them OTA since I don't currently have Digital Cable with my local provider but discovered I don't need it. The QAM tuner works great.


8. A yellow blob artifact appears on the screen during some segments of the Planet Earth DVD.


9. Absolutely. This set replaced my 35" RCA analog that I purchased in December 1993 for $1900. The Plasma was almost half the price of that behemoth with twice the picture and features.


10. If you get the HDTV, get an HD DVD player as well. The picture is amazing with the Toshiba A2 HD DVD. I couldn't believe how low the price was on the HD DVD player. Money well spent.


----------



## jwm2

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-PX5077U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I've always been a lcd person. Needed big tv for bedroom with long distance viewing. This seemd to fit bill. Excellent reviews and great price.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture a lot better than I expected. Looks just like crt. Only have used for upconverting DVD so far. Amazed how great the picture looks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Worrying about break-in, burn-in, retention, etc.--even though I probably don't really have to.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing so far.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothin so far.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

none.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none.


----------



## ATOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsent* /forum/post/11159447
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Elite Pro-950HD
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> separate on off function instead of toggle



It has discretes. Every Pioneer display has discretes. What format do you need them in? I will email them to you. PM me.


Oh... Sorry that this is not relevant to the thread topic!


----------



## jacksonwalker

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. *Elite Pro 950*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*Actually began looking at all plasmas, and finally decided on the Pioneer 4280 due to size and picture quality considerations. But due to business relationships, I ended up dealing with a local electronics dealer who only carried the Elite line.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Stunning video performance.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*Oddly, considering it has plenty of HDMI inputs, not enough "regular" inputs for my particular needs.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*Being able to switch off the volume to the sets speakers (not just mute, or turn the volume down), and control the audio outputs volume through the remote.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*I do not know enough about Pioneer to make a suggestion, since this is my first and only product by them. In fact, being an audiophile, I did not hold the company in very high esteem, so my purchase of this product speaks highly to their strategy.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*The "community" on-line that aided me with the set-up (break-in period) and initial tweaking of the set until I have a chance to spend some time with the settings.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*The issues that I have had are not the fault of the set. For example, it took several days and many hours to get the cable card to work, but it turned out that most of these problems originated with the cable company.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*You get what you pay for.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*It was fortuitous that I was looking at finally getting into high definition at about the same time that the 8G Pioneers were available, so some might say I started at the top.*


Thanks.


Dave[/quote]


----------



## maynerd

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I had a 42" and wanted a bigger TV. This model came highly regarded.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Blacks are awesome


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not 1080p


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Pre-broken in










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better remote


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Pioneer 'forgot' to put a power cable in the box!










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Other than the missing power cable none.


----------



## mhtom

1. The "Model" you have: Pioneer 5080.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Black levels, quality of SD material, Pioneer reputation.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Not 1080.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: 1080.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: Adjustable height stand (I believe the 5070 had two height options).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: Quality of SD cable.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: Roman at Invision is great to deal with.


----------



## rumours




MODEL: PANASONIC TH-58PX600U.

WHY: FANTASTIC PQ, GREAT RES. @ 720p/1080i

WHAT DO YOU LIKE: CableCARD, SIZE, AWESOME picture

SURPRISE: THE WEIGHT, EASY REMOTE, PICTURE.


WORTH IT: ABSOLUTEY. WORTH IT. 58" Picture Beyond believable!!!!



MOSTLY GLAD I TOOK MY OWN ADVICE..... BIGGER IS BETTER./


rumours.


----------



## rumours




MODEL: PANASONIC TH-58PX600U.

WHY: FANTASTIC PQ, GREAT RES. @ 720p/1080i

WHAT DO YOU LIKE: CableCARD, SIZE, AWESOME picture

SURPRISE: THE WEIGHT, EASY REMOTE, PICTURE.


WORTH IT: ABSOLUTEY. WORTH IT. 58" Picture Beyond believable!!!!



MOSTLY GLAD I TOOK MY OWN ADVICE..... BIGGER IS BETTER./


rumours.


----------



## EhmJay

We just picked up a Panasonic TH50PX75U. My wife found a great deal on it...$201 under cost, according to a Panasonic Rep from a different store.

She got one of those 1 day only, web only deals and had it delivered.

Right now, I don't have an HDTV source, but it looks OK with regular cable...the plan is to invest in an HDTV Satellite receiver...

I've connect the monitor to a DVD player via compnent video, and it looks great. I can't wait to play with different cables (HDMI) and see what results i can get out of it...


I did a lot of research and it just ended up confusing me more and more, but from what I could see a lot of people seemed happy with the Panny products...I think this swayed my decision and then the price ended putting the Panny over the top.


So far I'm not sure about the pros and cons of the TV...I watch most of my movies on a projector, so I'm sure this will be much better in terms of picture quality...


I've purchased a mount, so I can have this TV up and out of the way...there are so many options available starting at $75CDN into the hundreds of dollars...I decided on just picking up a universal mount from CostCo and seeing how it works. It was inexpensive and according to one of the guys they have working in the electronicas area, they haven't had a lot come back...I suppose if this was a screen that was going to be taken down and remounted (IE: for trade shows, etc), I would invest in a high end mount, but since it's for home and I only need to mount it once, this should be enough...


Anyway, as I learn more about the product, I will post more info...


----------



## Hudson1

1. The "Model" you have.


Picking up a 5064 on Friday.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Very good PQ (perceived better skin tones than the Panny 75U), customizability, USB port, VGA port, nice case design.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


From all of the store viewing, very good colors and a sharpness that really shows up in text display (more like a 1080P set).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Not as good as the Pioneer 5080. Some magenta cast to whites.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080P signal input -- I think. CableCARD, though I know we're stuck in between an old version which set makers don't want to include anymore and the new version which we'll probably see next year. Oh, well.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Get with the program around 1080P input and go after Pioneer on black levels.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Don't have it quite yet.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet, obviously.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.



Will post again if there's any significant change or addition after having the set for awhile.


----------



## djKianoosh

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50" pz700u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The picture quality at HD, black levels, no color noise


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's awesomely huge.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's heavy. But me and my buddy were able to wall mount it pretty easily anyway.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

some people want picture in picture, but my cable box gives me that. it would be a nice to have, but not a deal breaker for me


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make it so that I can take out the speakers and just have a really thin border. most people now will get a speaker system and receiver. no need for an on screen/side screen speakers. don't get me wrong, the speakers on this set are just fine for a small office or apartment, but allow me to detach them to get a smaller border, too.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

it's huge


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

a little image retention (IR), but nothing major


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

i waited waited waited until the price came down low enough for me to be comfortable


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

you MUST do your research not only on the tv that you want, but also the seller/online retailer. some of these retailers are scam artists. there is a ton of info from the Better business bureau (BBB) that you can get just by searching for it. Do yourself a favor and look that online company up first before you buy. If it's shady, spend that extra 200-300 to be sure.


----------



## ssssspencer

1. Model is Panasonic TH58-PZ700U

2. I chose Panasonic for their reputation for quality and service

3. The set is beautiful turned off and incredible turned on

4. I have had this set for only two days and so far I have no dislikes

5. TV speakers should auto "off" and default to HT speakers with DVD input

6. None come to mind

7. PQ even though I am in my "break-in" settings

8. No problems except finding time to watch football

9. I spent a lot of money for a 58" Pioneer Elite several years ago, it is now a giant door stop. This new set was almost half the price and I believe worth every dollar.

10. Thanks to AVS and it's members I had access to information to make an educated decision. So many choices, LCD or Plasma? Which brand? What size? This new tv is fantastic.


----------



## RandyWalters

_*1. The "Model" you have.*_

Panasonic TH-42PZ700U 1080p (replaces a 2-yr-old TH-42PX50U 768p set)


_*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*_

Mostly the lack of SDE at my 8 foot viewing distance on this model, but there are many other reasons that i listed below.

_*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*_

That i no longer see SDE from my couch at my 8 foot viewing distance like i did on the 42PX50U. This alone was worth buying a whole new TV. I also like the fact that it's all black, has better audio quality, the pedestal stand, the 2nd HDMI input, and i can now stretch and zoom 4:3 content on the "HD" channels. And the following points:


No SDE at all

SD looks a little better

HD looks a lot better

More accurate colors (yellow has much less green tint, reds are no longer Magenta, etc)

More natural looking image - less "digitized" looking

Smoother creamier picture

Edges of things look more natural and defined

Text is clearer - no longer has fuzzy edges

Better processing

Less video noise in dark scenes

Less moir around text

Less jaggies

Less banding

Virtually no IR (Image Retention)

Less reflective (slightly)


_*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*_

The reflections i can see in the shiny glossy bezel. Very distracting. Also, since it's 1080p the screen is a little darker than my old 768p set but even in my fairly bright living room it ended up being just bright enough.


_*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*_

A "Picture Mode" key on the remote that would enable me to switch between Vivid/Standard/Cinema/Custom picture modes without having to go into the sub-menu. My HP/Sharp LCD TV has this and i use it a lot. Also, i wish it had a matte bezel instead of shiny/glossy/irritatingly reflective










_*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*_

Give us more and better stretch modes, and a Picture Mode key on the remote.


_*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*_

How much more natural HD programming looked compared to the old PX50U, and that SD looked better as well. And my old TV was good! The other points listed above i pretty much already knew about from reading this forum and auditioning the TVs in various stores.


_*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*_

So far not a single thing that i can think of. I don't have any stuck or dead pixels, no clicking, and the TV is silent even as close as one foot away. So far this thing is flawless!


_*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*_

Yes. I got a much better set for 35% less money than i paid for the old set two years ago. And now the prices have dropped even more since i bought mine (dammit) so they're an even better deal. Four years ago i paid a grand for a 32" Panasonic HD Tube TV, and now one can buy a great 42" 768p Panasonic for only a few hundred more. I never expected prices to get this low so yeah, they're totally worth it.


_*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*_

The warnings about burn-in are still propogated at the B&M stores as well as all over these forums by people who do not have any direct experience with it, or should i say the LACK of it. I just watched 3 hours of 4:3 Speedchannel with black bars and a very high contrast setting and when it was over i switched to some HD channels and scrutinized my screen for evidence of the Speed logo and the black bars and there is simply nothing there. It looks as if IR and burn-in are a thing of the past, just as Panasonic asserts. Now if only the clueless people in the stores and the LCD forum would educate themselves about this and stop spreading outdated incorrect information more people would end up getting a plasma instead of the other technologies.


----------



## socalr6

Randy is really pushing me off my fence and towards this 42700U. I had decided to give up on buying a 1080P after 2 lcd returns. My brother just picked up the 75U in a 50". Now just waiting on my FRY's local brick and mortar to put it back on sale again. I just got my refund check back from them (I paid cash on the last LCD).


----------



## lennyp

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-50PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Torn between Panasonic and Pioneer PDP5080. Saw that both could produce awesome results (at two different stores) so decided on price -- Pany was $500 cheaper local and $200 cheaper than internet providers through Sears so made decision easier.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The natural looking colors, PQ, and detail.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

In my setup I would like the stand to be adjustable so I could raise set due to my large center speaker.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish it came with a programmable universal remote (like a Harmony).

Adjustable stand since I'm not wall mounting right away.

Improved anti-glare although not too bad.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include HDMI cable.

Might be nice to have one additional HDMI port (I only need two at the moment).



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Great black levels, image clarity, and natural looking color.

How awesome the picture was in my room even at reduced settings (for break-in).

Lack of any IR even though I am watching HD broadcast material during break-in.

Nice handling of SD material.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

1 stuck pixel on red not noticeable unless up close on white screen.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Considering the cost of my Pioneer Elite Pro-119 it replaced, yes this is a bargain - but I would never admit that to a manufacturer.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't be afraid to buy this set, it is awesome for the price. I was almost convinced I "had" to buy the Pioneer 5080 from research on this site, but as a Pioneer TV fan I am truly happy with my purchase decision on this Pany.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.



Panasonic 50PZ700U


> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Went back and forth between 50" 75/77U and the 42" 700U. I wanted 1080 for my view disatance (


----------



## BanjoBob

Just got it yesterday - currently breaking in.


1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PZ750


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Research. Store visits to some local "high-end" retailers. Price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The breath-taking beauty of the HD images.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Worries about breaking it in properly ( I want to watch it with correct contrast NOW !). The glass reflection issue ( only noticeable during the day ).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Too new with it right now, but I'd guess I'd like it if it came pre-broken in.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Pre-break them in in your factories so the customers will have more confidence in what they can watch out of the box.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How actually well-built it really was, and how much better it looked when set up properly in my home, as opposed the "Vivid" (torch!) mode that the big box guys use to sell it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None - still too new.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I paid $2700 US from Vann's in Montana (via Amazon.com). Free shipping. Delivered in 5 days from order. Considering that it's nearest "competitor" is $5000 (down from $8000), I feel good!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


SD is really nice on this set, but it's HD content that makes your jaw drop. Be sure to have it in an area where you can control the lighting.


I'm coming from a beautiful picture on a 27" Samsung 1080i HD TV, but this really kicks it up a notch.


----------



## YeOldeFarte

Just got it today and loving it!!!


1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer Kuro PDP-6010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Already had a Blu-ray player (BDP-S100) and mama let me buy the big one!


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Color and "3D" effect


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. HDMI and audio outputs on back of unit instead of side panels. I didn't read the manual before mounting it over the fireplace. Took it down once to put HDMI cables in now I have to do it again to put in audio output cables. I have a Bose Lifestyle 12 II that does not support HDMI.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Too new to tell.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Put the all the audio and video connections on side panels like the Westinghouse 32" LCD flat panel I have on the living room wall.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. The weight of it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None so far (knock wood).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it I got a great deal on the set and white glove shipping from a forum sponsor. Thanks Roman.


----------



## cypherstream

Ok I got mine almost a month ago but just noticed this thread...


1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-T4254


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price per performance. It performs well for what I paid for it. One of the best values out there.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Colors, Contrast Ratio, 3 HDMI inputs, PC Input, swivel base


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The PIP function ONLY works on analog NTSC tuner period. No digital QAM channels can be tuned in using the PIP and you cannot display other inputs with the PIP. Ticker judder issue (see the Samsung 54/64 thread). Plus I see Image Retention very easily. Since the I.R. issue and being a plasma I don't like having to constantly worry about what channel I'm on, or what games I play because of the fear of burn in. Luckily the IR goes away after a few hours of full screen TV viewing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More robust PIP function (see above). One extra component input would be nice. If the remote had individual input buttons like on the Pioneers that would be nice too. It takes forever to cycle through all of the inputs and it takes a few seconds extra to switch off of the PC input. 1080P would be nice, but you won't find that at this price in a Plasma. Heck even 1366x768 in a 42" would be nice for the PC input, but I don't really notice the difference between 1366 and 1024 horizontal resolution at my viewing distance. The ability to set up the analog audio outputs between fixed or variable volume. An intellegent automatic zoom function like on the Phillips.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Why not allow digital QAM's to work on the PIP display? What happens after 2009? The feature is pretty much useless then. Fix the ticker judder problem. Develop someway to minimize I.R. Add an option in the menu to allow the analog audio output to be 'variable' with the TV's volume. This would be great for stand alone amplified subwoofers.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Its well constructed, everything feels solid. The contrast and color can be really fine tuned. Theres so many options for picture adjustment.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Ticker Judder (appears as dropped frames every 4 seconds on horizontal panning such as a stock or news ticker). I.R. causing me to use the screen wipe utility for hours. Two small glass defects, but you can't see them unless your right up against the screen.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes it was worth it


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

For the price I paid I got 15,000:1 Contrast ratio, 18-bit color processing, loads of fine tuning controls in the picture setup menu, 3 HDMI, 2 Component, PC Input, 2 S-video, NTSC/ATSC/QAM Tuner, sleek piano black finish, already assembled to pivoting stand. I have to say for the image quality and tunable features this was an excellent buy at the fraction of the cost of a Pioneer. It is firmware updateable via USB so any bug fixes can be easily deployed.


----------



## WHiZKiD82

_1. The "Model" you have._

*Pioneer Kuro PDP-4280HD*

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

*Glowing reviews from people who know what they're talking about.*

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

*The picture quality is superb. Connectivity is awesome.*

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

*Highly reflective bezel.*

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

*Built in DVR would be nice.*

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

*I think the remote could be improved. Having the PIP buttons under the flip up "door" is annoying. There's a lot of wasted space that could be better utilized.*

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

*The built in speakers are better than I thought they would be. It doesn't compare to my HTS, but for regular TV viewing it's decent.*

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

*It runs pretty hot, and while I don't hear any fans or noise, I'm worried about running it too much in hot weather.*

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

*I think 42" inch plasmas are currently at a great price point, and are a great value.*

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

*I'm very happy with my purchase. Pioneer has packed so many features into this TV that I really feel in control of how I watch TV. I'm also very happy with the built in QAM tuner, which makes it possible for me to get all my local HD channels without having to pay extra or setup an antenna. A big thank you to those in the Pioneer Kuro threads that helped me make up my mind (whether you knew it or not).*


----------



## apace

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-T5064


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality and reviews on this forum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture quality, picture adjustments, and overall features


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

no negatives so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

better remote


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include a fully backlit universal remote


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the number of adjustments, lack of glare/reflections



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

depends on the quality and how long it lasts


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Thanks.


Dave


----------



## JMWhite

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH50PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality and reviews on this forum. Reviews on HDGURU, Consumer Reports (for the TH50PX600U anyways). Reported reliability of Panny plasmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture quality, looks (black bezel). Size (50").


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

no negatives so far, but I wish it only used 50 watts and weighed 20 lbs, or so. Yes.... I like fantasy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Another HDMI input would be sweet. PC connectivity via front, or side, inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

After toning down the set, from it's factory settings, it runs MUCH cooler.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

As always, the prices will come down until the technology stablizes and matures. The price point, to dive into HD seems, now, to be reasonable even understanding it will continue to slide downwards for a while.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## BucHawk

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.
Vizio VP50 Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Value


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Incredible HD PQ. Very good SD picture as well.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It's heavy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Cable card capable.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Have an option to disable the non digital TV tuner to make it quicker and easier to switch between cable and OTA HD


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Picture quality was better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I looked at various LCD's and I might just have perceptive eyesight, but I could see the screen door effect I guess it's called on sports scenes on all of them so I went w/ Plasma. Got a larger screen and a better overal PQ than obtainable w/ LCD so I'm very happy so far.


----------



## allenshelley

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite PRO-150FD and PRO-110FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Began looking at the Pioneer because of their plasma reputation. Once I saw one of the new (8th gen) plamas, I had to have one...actually two










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture quality, anti-glare sceen, simplestic look design, handles for moving, very sturdy stand on the 60"...I was concerned about this for such a large tv.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the only "real" thing is that the remote has to pointed directly at sensor, other than that, the bezel shows dust and fingerprints easy, heat...I know it's stretch, but there is nothing else










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I don't think any exist that it doesn't have...










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

fix remote control sensor/transmitter, work on the SD picture quality and stretch modes


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

amount of heat it generates and the difference in size between the 110FD (50") and the 150FD (60"). Also, just how impressive of a machine the 150FD is...it really is something to behold.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not sure...luckily, I'm able to afford the Elite, otherwise I probably would have gotten a ~$3500 model of some sort...Sammy 71 series or Sony XBR4


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I looked and researched a LOT of tvs. This one was the most expensive by FAR, but also the best...albeit not as much better as the price is higher. That said, I would buy the same one again. It's not uncommon for the very best of anything to be MUCH more expensive the those items not THAT far behind it. Lastly, the 110FD is a REALLY nice tv, but the 150FD is in another league...simply amazing...I know its the same tv 10" larger, but if you see them beside each other you will know what I mean.


----------



## hl2k

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-6010FD.

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Saw the demo through a friend who works at the local dealer.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Image (picture) is everything









4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

If I have to pick one, I would say a little glare in daytime but it's very tolerant. 10 times better than my 6 years old DLP.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing really. Perhaps able to edit the name of inputs for display such as DVD, DTV but it's not that importance.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

For those who do not mount the displays to the wall like me. I would hope the stand is a little on the heavy duty side considers the weight of that poppy. I also have the older Pio model and the stand is nicer and well-made.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I think it even looks better than what I saw at the demo









8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet and hope there is none for the next few years.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

A little too expensive but if you want the best and got to have it then one must pays the price. No regret really.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I wouldn't mind get the 5010 to replace my Pio 43" 1080i/720p in the bedroom but then my wife would send me to the institution.


----------



## theone124

_1. The "Model" you have._

Pioneer 5080

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

This forum and the CNet review

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

The picture. I was nervous moving away from a Sony HD CRT. It seemed that there was an initial break-in regarding the picture, but now it is nearly as crips as my CRT was. The colors are much more vibrant.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

I wish I could fine tune the picture a little more.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

Picture fine-tune and an illuminated remote.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

None at this point.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

Just how big it looked in my own home.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

For the first two days of viewing I had artifacts and some image tearing (for lack of a better term). There was some blurring during fast moving images as well. This all went away after about 10 hours of viewing.

_9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it._

It was a little steep, but I am so happy with the set I would take the plunge again.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

Love the set. It does draw quite a bit of power.

I had a 'stupid' moment after first plugging the TV in. I heard a sharp whine coming from the back of the set. When I turned the set off, the whine went away. I couldn't figure it out. Finally I determined that my UPS was overloaded and sending an alarm signal. Duh!


----------



## Gritz

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro PDP-4280HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Prowling the forums most owners are elated with this model.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture quality is superb. Connectivity is awesome.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet ... 2 days old!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Maybe a slightly larger base for stability.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


I wish I could see my remote in the dark .... (old eyes)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Local HD is superb, brilliant colors even in the break-in period settings. Also the speakers are more than adequate.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


My "Skip Channels" feature does not seem to work ... but maybe it's just my lack of knowledge.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


This TV costs less than my 21 yr old 31" Quasar did ... (which is still working well by the way) ... so it seems to be a good value. If it has problems in 3 or 4 years ... then I won't be so happy.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I originally attempted to purchase this TV through Newegg but the shipper lost the TV and was incapable of finding it nor could they even give me an estimate of when I might receive it. Apparently they have no tracking mechanism, and customer support was pathetic with an attitude problem ... no promised return calls ever came back to me. Total time the TV was lost ... 2 weeks. I finally cancelled and purchased locally at BB who matched the price within $132 .... not bad. And besides, by using BB credit card with a 4% credit to buy more stuff ... I actually came out pretty good. My lesson ... I'll NEVER buy anything that is shipped by this particular shipping company. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## ccotenj

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Pro-150FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

a) When swmbo saw a 6010 at BB and stopped and drooled.









b) Reasonable price difference between 6010 and this one after thorough shopping

c) PQ. PQ. PQ. a step ahead of everything else.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ. Going from my d-ila set to this is almost as big a leap as going from my ProScan to the d-ila set was.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Other than having to break it in, nada.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

a) IR in port.

b) Some type of internal break in processing.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

N/A. Haven't had it long enough yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

a) It's even better than I thought it would be.

b) 60 inches is big.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

1 pixel occasionally wants to stick green. Dealer has already assured me that he will take care of me if it continues on.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. I spend a lot of time watching tv/movies. People may say "Wow, that's a LOT of money to just watch TV.". But when broken down and looked at as "entertainment dollars", it's actually quite cheap. I'd much rather watch a movie at home on my set with my sound system than go watch one in those tiny things they call movie theatres these days and have to listen to a bunch of people yakking, etc. When you figure it costs at least $30 bucks for 2 people to go to the movies (tickets, popcorn, gas), the tv basically pays for itself in a few years if you are an avid movie watcher.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

N/A


----------



## BriS2K

The "Model" you have.

Samsung 5084


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- 1080p/24

- excellent blacks

- picture quality (awesome contrast 15000:1)

- attractive price/MSRP


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- beautiful bright picture quality

- excellent blacks near crt level, amazing shadow details

- excellent SD performance

- extensive picture adjustments/controls

- swivel base

- panel is completely quiet from the front (no buzzing sounds) - maybe the thick glass suppresses any electrical sounds; but buzzing can be heard 1ft from the rear


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- noticeable image retention (IR) primarily when the panel is "cold" on startup

- thick glass that causes cloudy/haze PQ when viewing at certain angles

- speaker quality sounds very tinny and lacks bass

- menus display with lag, graphics looks tacky

- inputs at the rear are all clumped together, should be spaced out a little more

- remote made for gnomes: too thin/narrow, buttons too small & hard feel, laggy response, lacks features (i.e. no menu for quick input select)

- tacky chrome flares for the speakers

- touch sensitive buttons on the bezel are way too sensitive


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- improved everything in #4

- deeper blacks like the Pioneer Kuro


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- Hoping Samsung and all other major plasma manufacturers continue to improve and increase support for this apparently "dying" technology (to LCD). The plasma pq is superior to that of LCD in every way.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- picture quality and uniformity: colors, shadow details were outstanding


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- I had a problem where often turning on the panel would display a completely blank screen (no messages or anything) and after about 30 sec the panel would turn off. This sequence of turning on/off would automatically repeat itself, sometimes for several hours. It would also not respond to any remote functions or the panel buttons. When left alone, the panel would eventually work normally but there was a chance that when turned off this issue would repeat the next time turned on. I haven't seen anyone else having this problem so mine is probably a lemon.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- From all the 1080p panels currently available today, the 5084 is the best performing at the most reasonable price. This plasma completely blows away all LCDs including the latest Sony XBR4.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- After >3 weeks of owning the 5084, I ended up returning it due to the on/off problem but as well as all those other issue in #4 (in fact I would consider them all relatively minor) was enough to consider looking at a different panel, so I went with the Pioneer 1080p 50" Kuro. If I was on a tight budget, I would have gotten a 5084 replacement. Nevertheless, Samsung really rocketed to the top with this awesome PDP. Looking forward to seeing what they can do on their next plasma set. *RECOMMENDED*


----------



## VILCAdude

1. PanasonicTH-65PF9


2.







Commercial grade - 1080p - no bells n whistles (tuner ect), optional upgrades (blades) to suit the owner - if and when you need it.


3.







The quality. The quality!, Can view up close or in the next room! the size and weight!


4.







The threat of burn in (this relates to ALL plasma screens and is not solely directed at any one brand of PDP).


5. See above.


6. Se above.


7. The size!


8.







Getting work done (just cant walk past it). The price of the floor stand.


9.







I got mine through my computer wholesaler so at those prices yes.


10. Was worried it would be TOO big - found out - YOU CANT HAVE A TV TOO BIG!

















Thanks.


----------



## Turboo231

I have a Panasonic TH-42PHD6 Plasma, How do I run a PS2 or any other gaming system I dont have the usual red/White/Yellow for hook up.


I do have a few other jacks available but not sure on hook up Etc

Thanks In Advance ..


----------



## katzman

1. Hitachi / 55HDT79


2. Unhappy with previous purchase, thought I'd try another brand.


3. It's BIG - 55". Biggest TV ever before was 50".


4. Base seems flimsy. Tv can "sway" back and forth and the TV leans forward several degrees.


5. Wireless Surround Headphones.


6. None.


7. Ability to adjust each color w/ (3) menus to choose/adjust.


8. None with unit itself. Again, flimsy base.


9. Got it for about half of it's original MRSP.


10. Had a Samsung 5054 for a week. I couldn't eliminate the "noise" in dark scenes so thought I'd take a few steps up the ladder (5054 is supposedly an "entry level" plasma) to see if there's a difference. There is!


----------



## paulieocean

1. hitachi p42h401


2. First HDTV purchase. great buy at Circuit City


3. the size. previous TV was a 27inch CRT. beautiful HD picture


4. Base seems flimsy. does sway if moved. Thinking about screwing it down to the stand. switching channels using the tv tuner is slow


5. USB or SDcard port, computer analog monitor input


6. make the base more sturdy.


7. the Day/Night settings, native 1080i resolution


8. None so far


9. got it for $600 off MSRP


10. great TV.. thinking of having it calibrated


----------



## BriS2K

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- 1080p/24

- legendary Pioneer 5080HD attributes

- deep blacks, amazing CR (20,000:1)

- panel is beautifully constructed and smartly designed


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- no IR

- PQ clarity, color depth, shadow details. Upscaled DVD looks like HD.

- unbelievable dark room viewing

- removable speaker(s)

- handles/grips at the rear, perfect for moving by yourself

- remote design and button layout

- menu design, graphics, and operability

- layout of inputs at the rear

- 4 HDMI inputs


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- slight buzzing noise but becomes inaudible when watching programs/movies

- insanely expensive Canadian MSRP, should be on par with the US MSRP


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- front end RGB color controls (instead of service menu)

- option to change 4:3 side bars color (instead of service menu)

- 1920x1080 support through PC input

- additional color temp options: need a neutral setting (Mid is slight cool)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- release an updated firmware that provides rgb color controls and other options

- address the buzzing noise with some damping material or a firmware fix


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- PQ completely blew me away - HD material is jaw dropping

- this is the first HDTV ever that gave me the WOW factor, like going from VHS to DVD

- sound quality is excellent, nice bass


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- None except the buzzing noise


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- For the Kuros, absolutely NOT in Canada; need an adjusted MSRP that is fair!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Pioneer really hit a grandslam with these new 1080p Kuros. Simply stunning sets. Highly Recommended if PQ is your highest priority


----------



## cubby205

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Elite PRO150FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture quality, size, reviews from anyone who had seen any of the kuro models


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Images on this tv look amazing. It just looks different. Details like fabric on clothes and lines in people's skin are more evident. The overall picture is simply amazing. Removable side speakers.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


heat, weight, power hog


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None that I can think of


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Put handles on the top as well as the bottom.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The image from my regular dvd player looks close to hd. There is an obvious difference in detail, but other things about the image looked drastically better than on my old rear projection crt hdtv


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The price is very fair to me. They are expensive, but I watch a lot of tv and its important to me to have a realistic looking image. Considering that I was thinking about getting a fhd1 a few months ago and ended up spending less for the 150, I can't complain at all.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I've been waiting for years to get a plasma, but until recently have never thought that the pq justified the price. Its a huge advantage for me to mount the tv on the wall, but I wasn't willing to compromise the image quality for the convenience. I think this tv has the best image quality of any display that I have seen. And I can hang it on the wall!


----------



## lecxe

1. The "Model" you have.

*Samsung 5054*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*This was my first dive into HDTVs & the PQ looked superior to the other sets at the 2 B&Ms I visited*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*PQ is excellent. I look forward to going home at the end of the day to watch this set.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*The speakers. Low end frequencies leave a lot to be desired. Now I'm looking into some audio equiptment to compliment this set.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*I wish all of the button on the remote would light in dark environments. Perhaps make them glow in the dark like my last Sony remote.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*See no. 4 & 5*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How good the set looks on a stand. The black gloss makes it stand out to me.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*The infamous ticker judder. It's slight but still noticeable.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*What a product is worth to each person is subjective. I can't answer for someone else. But I say if you can afford it, go for it.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*This is truely a beautiful TV.*


----------



## Kruzen

having some posting issues, will post mine up soon


----------



## sanluisfinest

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung 50" Plasma HDTV (FP-T5084)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Good Reviews, i Like the samsung brand Good TV'S


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
EVERITHING, all the colors, the resolution etc...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It gets Hot From the front (screen) just a little bit, i don't like the remote control, functions are not good.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
i just have 2 days with it, i don't know yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Less Weight (a little bit lighter) better remote control (source button sucks)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
the size 50", all te color, all shiny etc.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
none, yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
yes









10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged


----------



## yngdiego

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PRO-1150HD, 50", 720P.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The new Kuro line of Pioneer's finally have a picture that I can live with, coming from a Sony XBR2 34" CRT. I went with the Elite model because of the additional color tweaking, longer warranty, and home media features.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size, detail, geeky tweaking options.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Some buzzing I can hear from 10' away.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Improved anti-glare, support playing video media files from USB stick.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Perform automated factory "ISF" like calibration on each set, at least for the Elite models. Not terribly hard to have a robot place an image sensor on the display and automatically tweak color levels in a few minutes. I know it won't be ISF quality, but way better than just factory defaults. No human needed, so would not be expensive to implement.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Although the 50" looks great, I COULD have gotten a 60. 


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

1 semi-dead red sub-pixel not noticeable unless up close on a pure red screen.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, given similar sets just 3-4 years ago that were much inferior were $15,000. I do think the Elite mark-up is 95% profit and if I had to do it over, I'd probably go non-Elite and put the $$ towards other AV gear like a combo HD/BR player.


10. Any additional information that you want to add?

Don't be fooled into thinking you NEED 1080P. Look at your viewing distance and screen size, then make a decision. I went from a 1080i 34" Sony to the 50" 720P and I enjoy the 50" Pioneer a lot more. If the 60"s were cheaper I'd get the 1080P 60". In 5 years when I upgrade I'm sure they will be more in budget.


Pany.[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Roscoe

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 50" Plasma HDTV (FP-T5084)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Thread input, Good Reviews, In Store Comparison, Price, Warranty...


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent Picture, Intense Colors, Adjustments, Overall Appearance


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing to Report


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe another HDMI connection


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Can't think of a thing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The size. It looked smaller in the store. and the colors and resolution OMG


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none, yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged

If you are still looking for a great panel don't pass this one up. I researched for three + years (LCD and Plasma) and I'm extreemly happy with the sammy 5084.


----------



## billy164

1. The "Model" you have.


TH-42PC77U

This is Costco's version the TH-42PX77U, but with a matte black frame.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I don't like glossy bezels/frames.

I've heard good things about the PX77U.

I do a lot of daytime viewing with lots of natural light, so I figured I could benefit from the anti-glare screen.

I've heard good things about Costco's return policy.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great HD Picture.

It fits perfectly in the corner of my living room


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Just ok SD, but I knew about that.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Built in test pattern for calibration?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make these non-glossy versions more readily available, not just to the club-warehouse stores.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No Surprises really.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nope


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think prices are great now. I feel like they are going to drop big time soon, but I'm willing to pay $XX per month to have it now while the prices drop.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I strongly recommend that people look into these non-glossy versions. I feel like the gloss versions are annoying, and are only popular because that is all that is available in most stores.


----------



## desihorn

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PRO-1150 (50" 768P Elite)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The awesome reviews, the discussions on this forum and a trip to Magnolia.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The PQ, the awesome build and look, very minimal glare at daytime


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

At this point..nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wireless Home Media Connectivity. I can always buy a "game adapter" but it is one more component to deal with.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work. Include some kind of concierge service and make your customers feel special







since they do pay a large premium.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Nice handling of SD material. HD material of course was incredible.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Absolutely none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It is more expensive than I would have liked, but I guess that is the price you pay for quality.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I have not got this one calibrated yet but from what I have read it would be foolish not to do it on an Elite Kuro.


----------



## koolkat1973

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PB4D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price and the fact that it has a built-in 160GB DVR. That would be my faviorite feature as I only watch recorded content and never live tv.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD DVR built-in


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not alot of reviews on this TV so I feel like I'm taking a risk.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Bigger hard drive for HD recording. Also - dual tuner.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

n/a


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice it looks on my wall with the glossy black look.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

N/a


----------



## nyc6035

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite 1140HD

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

Media Gallery Feature to serve movies via Cat5; Cablecard; PQ; Price

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD PQ, serving movies over network

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

lack of second digital tuner on Ant B

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Digital Tuner on Ant B, more codecs for movie viewing

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

see 5

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how 'big' the picture is....and the quality of HD

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

some challenges with the TVGuide setup

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Even the price I paid is a lot for a TV....but the PQ of digital makes for a much better viewing experience. Prices do need to settle down a little bit more...especially on the newer models.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you don't mind purchasing the closeout of last year's model Pio Elite, check out pricing from 6av.com (via their weekly circular) for a great closeout price. (disclosure: I'm not in any way affiliated with the store.)


----------



## dwgncat

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro PDP-5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews on avsforum.com and other sites and viewing this model vs. others.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The crisp clarity of the picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More granular settings opportunities


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the stellar R&D work. And maybe market your products even more.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The 50" size isn't as big in the master bedroom as I would have thought - viewing distance is 10 feet.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I have been researching this stuff for more than 15 months, so yes they are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The 2007 Kuro's from Pioneer have set the bar really high, it will be very interesting to see what the other makers will do to play 'catch up'.


----------



## BiggerJames

1. The "Model" you have: LG 42PC5D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Price and features. I got it for $1079 CDN and it has all the inputs I could possbly need including an RGB VGA in.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: The finish is very nice piano black and the colours look great. The size is perfect for my space. Upconverted DVDs look awesome and XBOX 360 looks INSANE.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: I do not like the risk of burn in. It scares me. I am taking precautions, but it still worries me sometimes...my XBOX is hooked up to a small CRT right now (see number 8).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: A magic NO BURN IN feature? Seriously, nothing that it does not have already.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: Improve the speakers in the TV...they are a little weak.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: How crappy regular TV signal is compared to HDTV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: Out of the box it was great. About three days into it I came home from work to find my wife and daughter were playing Viva Pinata on my XBOX 360 on the plasma. The little flower clock thing in the top right left a nice stuck image on the screen. We watched a bunch of full screen TV and it started to disappear. I came home the next day and they were at it again - I am talking 2-3 hour sessions straight of the same game. The image was now frighteningly sharp when the TV was on without a source (screen powered up). Then we noticed that the right hand side of the screen was much brighter then the left hand side of the screen with a diagnal line seperating the light and dark halves. I took it back due to this and got a replacement. So far it is perfect, but I am breaking it in before playing ANY XBOX on it...and viva might be out...that flower clock thing is trouble.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: I think my price was. I would not pay more than $2000 for a TV though...not with where I am at with money and whatnot...there are just other things I want more...


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: If I could go back in time and do it over, I would have bought LCD - just for the gaming / burn in issue. I bought the plasma because after I convinced my wife that we should get a TV she looked at both plasma and LCD and liked the colour and brightness of plasma more. I am now thinking of buying a second TV (LCD @ 27" or so) for gaming specifically...


----------



## Sharkey Farmer

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 42PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*1080p, the design of the set, after over 1 month of comparing to other sets, felt the PQ on this was what I wanted.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ, case design, SOUND/SPEAKERS, 1080p*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*not enough inputs (HDMI, component), no DD 5.1 pass-thru*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*DD 5.1 output from HDMI source, 1 more HDMI & component input*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*see 4 & 5 answers*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*sound quality! I mean, I have an AVR/surround, but still these speakers on this tv are amazing!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*very, very minor IR (wouldn't even call it an issue really), also have just noticed 1 dead pixel which sucks*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I love my TV! I do have 1 dead pixel though.







*


----------



## the_gunner

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung FPT5084


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Performance + Features at the price point at the time made it very attractive. But mainly the price I was able to haggle for a stunning 50" 1080p plasma. Couldn't pass it up.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ on high quality HD material is amazing. Good blacks. Great contrast. Great for watching sports in HD; no motion problems. Lots of detailed picture adjustments. Multiple screen burn protection features. The tv is physically attractive (when off). The "jaw-drop" effect viewing the tv has on my friends.










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The 'fear' of burn-in or the fact that you have to be responsible w/ your viewing habits. The break-in period. IR (image retention) that can occur. No DD 5.1 passthrough.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

DD 5.1 passthrough. 1 more HDMI input. Some sort of auto-picture-size-adjust feature such that the tv could intelligently sense and stretch whatever source is being watched to automatically fill the entire screen; i.e. auto-removal of black sidebars. So that I'm not always having to flip between Just Scan mode and Wide Fit mode.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

1 more HDMI input and implement the auto-picture-size-adjust feature, as described above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better the PQ is when viewed at home with a good source, compared to the big box store conditions. (The BB's and CC's do a great job of taking a fantastic TV and making it look like ****).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Early on after puchasing I noticed some IR that worried me at first, but was easily 'washed out'. I have had the 'green lines' show up at the left and top of the picture when using the TV as a PC display (but I think this is 'pixel shift' burn protection at work).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, or I wouldn't have taken the plunge. This is my 1st HDTV. I've been window shopping for about 3 years.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I had never considered a plasma until the 1080p sets started rolling out. I was going to go LCD. I'm glad I waited. I'm still amazed at the price I was able to get for a 50" 1080p plasma. I remember checking out plasmas about 7 years ago at the local high-end AV store that only had like 1024x768 res, were maybe 40" max, and were selling for $10,000 or more!


----------



## simonspecial

Got married, moved out of the old place, sold the roommates my entire setup, minus my polk monitor 60's... and... just bought


1. Panasonic TH-50PX77U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews on cnet, comments in forums here, the picture in best buy, the price I was able to get.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I got a great deal, it is big but not as take-over-the-room big as the old 52" mitsubishi DLP i had. The speakers are actually really good, especially compared to that DLP. I love how it turns on right away, also unlike the DLP. SD picture looks pretty good also.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not too much... the anti-glare is just fine.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I dont know if it has PIP...

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

None so far, maybe I will check back in after I've had it for a few weeks.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The box wouldnt fit in my SUV. The TV fit when I took it out of the box... but that seemed fairly dicey.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None as of yet.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got a great price, so I think this one was worth it. I had considered the Pioneer Kuro which I know is a better TV, but I would have had to pay quite a bit more.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Set up was a breeze, the stand went together in about 2 minutes, plugged in everything, and I was rolling. I would just recommend you remember to change the picture to 0 across the board (if you plan to do that for break-in) for all inputs straight away so you don't forget.


----------



## 94SupraTT

My new set up










I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Hitachi 50" Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price/features/value


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Vivid colors, contrast


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

possibility of burn-in


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add PIP to this set


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None yet


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I paid $1299 + tax, so yes. I paid $1299 for my 55" RPTV 3 years ago. So $1299 for a Plasma is great.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Mikeb53

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH 50PZ700 as of Sept 22.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I went to A local store, they had a Pioneer and this Panasonic

next to each other running the same movie off the same feed.

They looked the same to me except in price. The Panasonic was

about $1000.00 less



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The size and the beautiful picture when I use my upconverting

DVD player.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


NOTHING


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Two way cable card


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"

about your Plasma.


Two way cable card and a front HDMI connection.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Realizing the box opened from the bottom and it was not

necessary to cut open the sides of the box, DUH.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


NONE


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


NO, but not any different than buying one of the first TV's after

WWII. Back then $400.00 got you a new 6" screen, black and

white.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I got this to attempt a home theater. I have an Onkyo receiver

605, Onkyo DVD player 405, Aperion speakers Intimus 532 Cinema

for 7.1. The 50" Panasonic finishes it off. Next addition Blu-Ray.


----------



## tigerkc

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro 950HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*42" is the perfect size for my cabinet.

Pioneer Elite plasmas have the best picture.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*The picture quality is fantastic (especially with Blu-ray).*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Price.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Native 1080p*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"

about your Plasma.

*42" @ 1080p.

Also include a one-time custom calibration service.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The TV tuner can receive many more channels than my previous (analog) TV.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*It is expensive, but since my wife like it a lot, I would say yes.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I was looking for the best picture, and Pioneer did not disappoint me.*


----------



## TomF

1. Model: Panasonic TH-42PC77U


2. Why: In their November issue, Consumer Reports rated the TH-42PX77U the best 42" plasma. The PC77U is the Costco version for a few hundred less.


3. Like most: Fantastic PQ. Hangs on the wall across from the foot of the bed eliminating the footprint required for the previous 34" CRT that sat on a stand in the corner.


4. Don't like: Volume and Channel layout on the remote. Panasonic's layout is reverse of any other remote I've used. This quirk drives me crazy. Fortunately, I only use it when I need to get into the Menu functions.


5. Feature(s) you wish your Plasma had: PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your Plasma: More comprehensive User Manual. Pales in comparison to a Mitsubishi manual. Use the standard "volume on the left, channels on the right" layout on the remote.


7. Biggest surprise: After I ran antenna cable into the wall so that I could get three local OTA channels, found out that I can hook it up to my T-W cable and get all six local OTA channels using the QAM tuner. Now I have to change the wiring!


8. Problems or Issues: Apparently can't get a service manual from Panasonic. "Only for qualified service personnel" I was told.


9. Are todays prices are worth it: I paid $4,400 for my 65" Mitsubishi RPTV six years ago. The 42" Panasonic plasma was only $1,099. So yes.


----------



## plasmaman4

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH50PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Consumer reports got me interested, looked at them several times at Sears


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None yet



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The sound is pretty good.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Apparently

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Can't wait for more channels to go HD. Love this site, it convinced me to give a plasma a try, something I wouldn't have done otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## jalard123

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PZ77U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Cheap price, excellent quality. Panasonics good reliability reputation. Has all the features I need/want. 1080p!

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It looks so sexy! Does an excellent job in both SD and HD. 1080p looks great for movies and games.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I wish it had more HDMI inputs. No PC input. I need to buy an HDMI switcher (only $20 or so, though) so I can use it as a giant PC monitor.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More HDMI inputs. A PC input.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

MORE THAN 2 HDMI INPUTS! ADD A PC INPUT!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

A cracked screen. jk, probably how much better 1080p looks than 1080i despite what people say.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. I got my TV for only $1700. However, I was very lucky to get it because it was actually a price mistake.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you're looking for an awesome 50" plasma with 1080p resolution for a good price, look no further than the TH-50PZ77U.


----------



## llep64

t5054


----------



## xyth

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny 50PZ77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Top rated 50 1080p plasma with antiglare screen. Price of $1799.00 plus tax sealed the deal.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


How well it shows SD over digital cable and standard DVDs. Almost as good as some HD DVDs.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Subwoofer output, maybe 1 more HDMI port.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Nothing, they nailed this one.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was worried about getting the stand mounted, but it was almost too easy. No bad/stuck pixels was a nice surprise.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing. perfect.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, at the price I paid, for sure.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Highly recommended!


----------



## miata

1. Model: Pioneer PDP-6010


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size, 1080p/24 fps, dot by dot, great image, price at Invision


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


HDM and DVD playback at 1080p/24 fps (72fps)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Dot by dot setting does not stick


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Multiple user settings per HDMI input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make more of them.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Image quality -- coming from a very nice professionally calibrated CRT with reservations. Well, SD DVD looked better than I ever thought possible with my HD-XA2. Can't wait to break this guy in so that I can get a pro ISF calibration.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None. Well, I may need to move my seating up a bit to take full advantage of the resolution.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Having 4 HDMI inputs is nice even though I am only using 3 of them.


----------



## RomanInvision

Congrats!


----------



## aluni2230

1. Model: Pioneer Elite Pro 150HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Excellent image and overall quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Better than going to the movie experience!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight buzz


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I use the stand, so perhaps a swivel stand would have been nice. Picture quality wise this is perfect


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A thinner bezel would have been nice


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Image quality


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

So far I have found that DVD upscaled with my Toshiba A-2 looks the best. I am outputting 1080i to the display. So, it looks like the Toshiba scaler is superior for SD DVD than the Pioneer Elite.


----------



## Flavius

Just ordered a 50PX75U from Crutchfield to replace my 42PWD6UY (a 480p Panny pro model). Hopefully, I did the right thing... I wanted a bigger screen and a "real" HD resolution for my 360, HD-DVD, and cable box and didn't want spend more than about 1.5K. I hope I don't lose much from trading up from a Pro model though. Their 11/19 ETA from Panasonic should guarantee a factory fresh (bugfixed) model.


----------



## rizzlehd

1. Model: Samsung HP-T4254


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great picture quality at the price I bought it for


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Watching sports and TV shows on Dish Network HD looks much more realistic, colors looked more natural and does a real good job eliminating pixelation due to satellite feed compression, which was awfully noticable on my previous LCD (Sony 40V3000) which I returned a week later for this Samsung, and it looks nice when its off also!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The fear of some reliability issues known to have affected this certain model plasma.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Thinner Bezel


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Image quality of sports/satellite shows compared to LCD


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This TV will definately keep me satisfied until I have enough money to purchase the mother of all plasmas, The KURO , hehe


----------



## dhornick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TH-58PX60U*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Price vs Size.*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Everything, Honest.*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Nonthing, Honest again.*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Has all I need or want(ed).*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Avoid Silver face plate although we like ours.*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Picture Quality.*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None.*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *If you find the right price at the right time for a TV you want. Yes. We did.*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *SO far So Good. Have had it about 3 weeks now.*
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



We Love Our Panasonic!


----------



## radamo

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH 50PZ700


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Been trying to decide between this and the Pioneer 5010. I know the Pio is a better set but it is just not worth over $1K more to me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture quality is fantastic.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I could do without the glossy finish of the frame.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Support for 1080P/24


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"

about your Plasma.


None...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


None, reading this forum and being a current Panny owner didn't leave many things to chance.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


NONE


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


NO, but I needed a new set and couldn't get away with any less.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Bought this at a local retailer that had a special price on the set. Matched it with an HD-A30 and the picture is stellar.


----------



## mantiz

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi P42H401


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Best bang for the buck


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Excellent PQ and no more ghosting replaced my Samsung LCD w/this.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


No swivel base


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Swivel base


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None so far.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How clean and crisp the picture was compared to how it looked in

the store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None to report after 2 months


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definately with so many brands out there the prices are dipping and

you get more for your $$


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I would recommend this set to anyone


----------



## suppaman

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 42PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*1080p, the design of the set, after over 1 month of comparing to other sets, felt the PQ on this was what I wanted, price.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ, case design, speakers, 1080p*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*not enough inputs (HDMI, component), no whitewash screen (though one could easily create something on a dvd anyways if they are resourceful)*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*more inputs (specifically HDMI inputs)*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*figure out a way to shorten break-in time and continually minimize any IR/burn-in risk, combined with more inputs*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*sound quality, ease of use, just everything overall, how huge it is in my small bedroom*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*none so far (knocks on wood)*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*yes for the most part, if IR or burn-in couldn't happen with plasma's id say an easy hell yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I want to thank roman who was pretty helpful and really nice, and give credit to Invision, I love the tv*


----------



## kreepy

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH42PZ77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price + quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

last of inputs..needs 1 more hdmi



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Warm up mode or warm up screen saver


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Since its recommended to spend 100+ hrs to warm up a plasma a screen saver that helps with that would be amazing



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How well it plays SD channels and how beautiful the picture really is


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None Yet!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes and no, yes because over all they arent really high but still cheaper would be better


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Panasonic makes a great plasma, highly recommend for the budget people...


----------



## Ben931

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-T4254


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Ratings. Fit the "Price * Ratings * Size =" equation the best for me and my wife.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Form factor. HD programming looks phenomenal.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD picture. But that's not why I bought a widescreen plasma. And, really, the SD programming is crap out of my STB. I can't soley blame the TV really.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Custom input labels.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Pre-aged phosphors. Magical De-stat bezel so the dust just falls off.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better the HD programming looked than it looked in the store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None Yet!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Depends. Having never purchased a new television in 35 years, its still hard to justify spending ANY money on a high quality set.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love it. Im so glad i finally took the plunge to widescreen.


----------



## jackhuntr1866




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xyth* /forum/post/12166214
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Panny 50PZ77U
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> Top rated 50 1080p plasma with antiglare screen. Price of $1799.00 plus tax sealed the deal.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> How well it shows SD over digital cable and standard DVDs. Almost as good as some HD DVDs.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> Subwoofer output, maybe 1 more HDMI port.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Nothing, they nailed this one.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> I was worried about getting the stand mounted, but it was almost too easy. No bad/stuck pixels was a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Nothing. perfect.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> Yes, at the price I paid, for sure.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended!



hello, is that a price at a B+M store ad? if so can you let me know so I can get my price break match from where I got mine.

thanks


----------



## rafiks

Hi! Just got my first ever HDTV a couple of days ago!


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Excellent reviews here!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Overall amazing PQ. My wife wants a tv that has a good viewing angle from the side.Just perfect for her.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Don't know yet .


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

DVI in


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make more amazing Plasmas!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Amazing SD Picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None as of the moment! I hope it stays this way.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Got mine less 250 from Sears!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Plasma is still the best!


Thanks.


----------



## Eddiemc

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-58PE75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Liked the size and read good things about Panasonic plasma's.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size and picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


No VGA, using DVI to HDMI now anyway.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Nothing really.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Went from a Pioneer PDP5040 and am still tweaking to get the picture I like.

I'll get there.


----------



## DuallyDave

I just bought my third HDTV today - first one was a Toshiba RPTV, then a Panasonic TH50PX50U (sold to a friend today for $750), but today I bought a Pioneer Elite Pro110FD. I am ready to rock and roll now!!


----------



## Exocet77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Panasonic TH42PZ77
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> Mainly Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Best? What to choose! Picture Quality, looks, everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Only 2 HDMI ports, still waiting to fill the second with an HD-DVD player, so it wont be an issue for a long time. (I knew before hand it only had two)
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> PIP maybe? But my HD Cable box Has PIP, so once again no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> See last 2 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Not so much a surprise, but very impressed with the picture quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> None!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> Picked mine up @ Future Shop in Canada for $1695!! Well worth it considering they retail around $2200 here! And for the quality definately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Excellent sound and picture quality. Give this tv a big two thumbs up! A+


----------



## cheu

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer PDP-5080HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*

All of the reviews, stories about it + I need 720p for Xbox 360 gaming and occasional computer use.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*

Great for Xbox 360 gaming. It's Huge.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*

TV Guide is annoying for me*.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*None I can think of.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Allow me to edit the channel names. I.E. have channel 30.001 be named "ABC".*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The "OMG plasma's will blind you with glare" issue is nonexistent.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes. You gotta buy what you want and have no doubts after it's all been said and done.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*My first time buying an HDTV has been awesome. Gotta wait until dvi-hdmi cable comes in to test it out as a cpu monitor. Will test the dreaded burn-in threat with all the gaming I do.







*


----------



## GibsonEX

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-42PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Got very good deal where i just couldn't say no, PQ*



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*PQ, sound is amazing, looks incredible on and off, pixel-wobble feature*



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Haven't found nothing yet so far (maybe that it has two HDMI inputs)*



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*One more HDMI, ability to handle 1080p24*



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about

your Plasma.

*This day and age we need more HDMI's, pixel-wobble feature is great, but some kind of screen saver or white-wash would be nice.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*After watching Phillips Magnovox 27" CRT for ten years pretty much every single thing was a wow for me, especially PQ after hooking up HD DVD, but what really surprised me on this TV set is ironically - sound. The stock speakers on this set emulating surround sound is very freaking nice.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Thank God, none.*



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Definitely YES*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Not being HDTV guru i don't really know what to say, except if you get tempting deal and this size is right for you definitelly go for it, you will not be sorry. I know Panasonic is really good brand name, but they put out incredible product out of the door with this one, yet again.*


----------



## Flavius

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panny 50PX75U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*My old plasma was a Panny, size and price.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Clarity of picture. The great job it does upscaling 480p DVDs.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Contrast is almost TOO high coming from my old plasma.

Bottom speakers make the unit too high on my stand.

Can't horizontally expand 480i/p sources, not even with Zoom. Why is horizonal zoom and H-FILL missing in these modes?*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A manual way to actival pixel shifting/wobble, like my old plasma.

Ability to expand 480i/p sources horizontally.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Add back the ability to horizontally expand 480i/p sources and add back manual pixel shift function.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How much bigger it seemed compared to my 42".*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Only for 720p models.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## DuallyDave

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite Pro-110FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Ratings, reviews, this forum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Outstanding picture quality, HTPC display is much improved by dot for dot and true 1080p


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I didn't get the 150, the remote is a little weak


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Ability to stream video from the internet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Multiple User settings


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The heat coming off the screen - my TH50PX50U had another layer of glass, a lot cooler in front.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Went into cablecard POD mode, manual confusing, had to call support


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The prices are getting more reasonable, this TV has a lot to offer, so yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## ahviamusicom

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny 50PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Couldn't afford the Pio, considering I wanted to get a new AV Reciever with hdmi and that after looking at quite a few at the bb stores I thought the 75 looked pretty Damn good for the money. Comparing it to the 1080 panny and the Pio which I thought the Pio had an edge and the 75 seemed to have more pop than the 700u. And comparing it to the 77x at Costco it had a lot more pop. Throw that in with Sears and their incredible 250 off and willingness to match prices. Let's just say Fry's black Friday ad minus the 250 and an additional 10% of the diference had me singing the old Beatle's tune "one after the 909". And I sit 8 to 13 feet away.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Clarity of picture. And good SD but I am not sure that it's not the Onkyo 705 upscaling that is helping that. It sure looks great with just standard dvd's. And the look on my brother in laws face while watching it " it's like looking through a window. And then the smile on this face when Mr Incredible stops the train and the bass is vibrating his ass. But that's a different forum.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Having to break it in. Pita with the wow factor.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Pre broken in


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


send a breaking and calibrating dvd so I don't have to screw around. And a better guide on how to hook it up to a reciever correctly. I can't believe guys actually watch these things with the tv speakers.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That it took my eyes a week to adjust to its granduer.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None. Although I freaked a second when I couldn't get a picture and then again when I set the upscaling and it actually said on the screen that the resolution had changed and it was readjusting.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


one ofter the 909 is a great freakin song.


And you guys on this forum Rock. I have one incredible HT for what I paid. Thanks for your help.


----------



## WKYfootballguy

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panny 42PZ77U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Never had an HDTV, much reseach & read the reviews (Thanks), price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Clear picture, & Good Looks

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Sound seems to be light...tried adjusting still seems muffled or empty.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


One more HDMI for future use, better speakers

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


I would like better speakers, one more HDMI
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Ease of setup, clarity of pic on regular SD TV
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None. "KNOCK ON WOOD!"

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes, I got a great deal on this 1080p plasma with a good price match and warranty!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Thanks again to everyone here at the forum...you all offered much insight for this purchase!


----------



## Cons

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panansonic TH-50PX75U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Quality and price*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture clarity and the perfect TV for my bedroom.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*So far I like everything.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*One additional front HDMI Input*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*None*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Picture clarity*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Currently no issues.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I've only had this TV for a week and so far it's been great. I'm definitely happy with my purchased.*


----------



## 467456878

1. The "Model" you have. *Pioneer 6010FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Viewing several different TVs at the local store, including DLP, LCD, and plasma side-by-side. AVSForum also helped in the decision*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *The Picture Quality is awesome!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *The amount of heat it produces*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Less heat production/more energy efficient*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Reduce the power consumption, and make the remote smaller.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *It was much heavier than I expected. Mounting it on the wall by myself was a little scary, but wasn't that bad.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Paying 4600 for a TV is never worth it. Would have rather gone with a projector, but my current room does not allow it. Today's prices are taking advantage of people who believe they really need an HDTV for the new TV format, which you don't if you have a set-top box. I believe prices will drop drastically once the new format is standard and the average Joe figures out they don't need a new TV (which will reduce demand).*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *I love the 6010FD. I planned it for watching movies and HTPC gaming. After a full week of burn-in, movie watching, and 20+ hours of gaming, there is no IR and the picture quality absolutely blows me away. I hooked the new computer up to my old LCD flat panel monitor, and I almost puked how horrible it was compared to the Pioneer (and I thought it was awesome before!). I would definately recommend Pioneer, if you can foot the bill. If you can go 50"+, spend the extra to get 1080p. If you are going less than 50", then might as well go 720p and save the cash.*


----------



## P_Schneider

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panny TH42PZ77U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Lots of positive reviews and $500 off from CC*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ is outstanding in both SD and HD. I also love the matte anti glare screen.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Sound could be better but I usually use a separate surround system anyway so no big deal for me.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Wireless network capability so you could stream from the net*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Keep up the good work!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*On a HD channel with a good HD source the picture is truly amazing.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*For what I got I consider $1300 a bargain. But this is now, I'm sure the prices will drop once these type of sets move fully into the mainstream.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I really can't recommend this set enough, it's simply the best picture I've seen on any device I've owned.*


----------



## snowninja

. The "Model" you have.


TH-42PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It blows away my 53" WS Hitachi RP


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Too small (not the TV's problem)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None that I can think of..


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Don't have any.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The PQ compared to my Hitachi WS RP


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, am i jinxing myself?


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


This one was worth the price


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave




1. Pioneer 4280HD


2. Internet research (reviews / forums)


3. The incredible black levels and brightness, Also Its great how the remote has individual buttons for accessing the various inputs (hdmi 1, hdmi 2 , component 1 etc.)


4. A bit on the expensive side for a 42"


5. Its hard to say, this model is pretty well featured and thought out. tons of inputs as well.


6. Cant think of anything.


7. Biggest surprise was when I first witnessed the black levels, ive tried various tv's that were hyped as having great black levels but the Kuro *truely* does have CRT quality black levels and excellent shadow details. Even in a dark room.


8. Can see a slight SDE effect but only when im looking for it, I sit pretty close (4 feet) luckily its not nearly as intrusive as I imagined. (it was my biggest fear before purchasing it)


9. It was a bit expensive but when considering the retail price I got a decent deal.


10. I dont want to start any wars all Ill say is that my previous tv was a 42PZ77U and switching to the Kuro was well worth it, Couldnt be happier.


----------



## joemama127

1. Panasonic TH-42PZ77U


2. I'm not sold on the merits of 1080p vs 720p at a screen size below 50" but the price I was able to get plus the fact that this model has a panel rated for 100,000hrs is what sold me.


3. Fantastic PQ with HD broadcasts and Blu-ray/HD-DVD and a decent job with regular SD sources.


4. I wish there were at least one more HDMI input although it isn't currently and issue for me.


5. As far as features go, I can't really think of anything that I would absolutely need to have.


6. The advice I would give to Panasonic is to never skimp on connectivity options (only 2 HDMI) as that could be the difference in someone buying your product vs going with another brand.


7. After hearing about the anti-glare screen coating on this model..I was surprised with how well it works for daytime viewing with none of the "dirty dishwater" look that I get from my desktop Dell monitor.


8. I've only had my set for a few days, but there are not problems or issues so far.


9. Compared to the prices 4 years ago when I bought my first plasma..absolutely!


10. I don't have any additional info to add other than I haven't done any calibration yet other than turning down a few default settings...I can't imagine the PQ looking better than it does now.


----------



## gregoryperkins

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi 50H401


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price - Pre BF sale at BB, the picture looked good and it had decent reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


No PC input, no digital audio in to the tv. I haven't calibrated yet, but it seems to burn in a bit.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PC input, digital audio in to the tv, more rear hdmi, better remote.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make firmware updates available on-line.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good it looked when it zooms a 2.35:1 movie, or 4x3 content.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Mild burn in (pre calibration)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


----------



## JCoulter

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic 50PX75U. I bought the 50" because I already had a 46" and it just had to be bigger


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-3 yrs no interest financing at BB


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-Great Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-No PC input


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-I'm sure there is something but I haven't found it yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-Dull up the black "frame" around the display. It can be distracting


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-Picture Quality. SD looked pretty good and HD looked AWESOME!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-Definitely. And they should only get better


----------



## audiomagnate

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-T5044


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good brand reputation, price, and reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Wicked good picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't think of anything. We're in the honeymoon phase. Maybe the glare in a bright room.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

BACK LIT REMOTE!! Twenty year old Mitsubishi's have it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Up to date remote codes. Proof read manual. They consistently confuse "minutes" for "seconds".



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It looked 10x better at home than at CC.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

"Flicker" on OTA antenna and cable.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-Definitely. And they should only get better


----------



## Barry Rivadue

*The Model You Have:*

Panasonic TH-50PX57U
*What Convinced You To Purchase This Particular Model:*

I was initially planning to get a 42", but I kept getting drawn into the magical world of the 50".







After deciding on the size I then spent an intense time online and in stores comparing brands and reading reviews, and Panasonic seemed to fit just right and at the right price--$1499.00 during Thanksgiving promotions at P.C. Richard, a local electronics franchise. I also have a year of payments with no interest. I actually spent more time at Best Buy comparing sets, since BB had the best displays, but the price on this model was $500 more there during the same weekend.
*What Do You Like Best About Your Plasma:*

So far I like comparing the picture mode settings--really nice to have these choices look so distinctive.
*What Don't You Like About Your Plasma*

Nothing so far. I'm in love.
*What Features You Wish Your Plasma Had:*

Nothing comes to mind; I'm not that much of a geek about such things.
*What Advice or Suggestion Would You Make to the Manufacturer:*

Nothing in particular right now.
*What Was Your Biggest "Surprise" When You Brought Home Your Plasma:*

That it looked great right after I first turned it on. I half thought I'd have to make a lot

of adjustments to make it viewable, but it's already spectacular to behold. If I can improve on this, so much the more amazing. Not having 1081p doesn't seem to matter right now.
*What Problems Or Issues Have You Had with Your Plasma:*

Well, it was a ***** to carry upstairs, but that's my own fault.
*Do You Really Think That Today's Prices Are Worth It?*

I'll say, if one can do their research--the bargains are there, and the cables don't have to be expensive.


----------



## varok

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great Reviews, Consumer's Report Best Plasma ever tested, Great PQ and $800

off was hard to pass.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

1080P, Anti-Reflective Coating, Perfect 1:1 pixel map for HTPC


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

None so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1 more HDMI, backlit remote.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Just keep making great plasma's


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was just amazing to look at and the sound was surprisingly pretty good



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Couple of dead pixels but hardly noticeable.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think so.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

After 6 months of doing research I finally got my perfect HDTV.


----------



## thegage

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-42PZ700U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Screen size (for a small room), and picture quality.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture quality with Blu-Ray discs.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


No direct access to inputs (you have to go through the Menu).

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


See above.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


None.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How much time my wife spent standing in front of it admiring its picture!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes, considering that it replaced a six-year-old 32" 4:3 Sony XBR CRT that cost $500 more new.


John K.


----------



## dkwiat

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HP-T4264

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picked 4264 over 4654 because of bugs reported by forum members on the xx54 model. Picked Samsung over Panasonic by a slight margin. Current cost was a factor as well as capability to hook up a pc.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Big, clear and crisp picture. Love 720P!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Remote is too long

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Would like to have 1080P, but couldn't get it for what I was willing to pay for today.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include at least one HDMI cable and a good over the air antenna

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That I could really pick up HDTV over rabbit ears

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet, knock on wood.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Today I can accept the prices, can't wait to see how low the go though. I need another one for the bedroom, so I'll be in the market for a second probably within the next six months.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My first flat panel. Upgraded from a 17 year old RCA and this site helped out immensely with making an informed and satisfying purchase.


----------



## Thai M

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-50PZ77U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Best bang for the buck in it's class. I've read countless reviews and comments and the majority of them are positive with no real major flaws.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Anti-Glare screen! Very effective. I'm used to the annoyance of major glare from my Sony 51" Rear Projection. And PQ is amazing. I've also called and confirmed that it is indeed new HDMI 1.3 inputs.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*No Picture in Picture. Only 2 HDMI and 2 Component Inputs.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Picture in Picure.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*More HDMI inputs and Component Inputs.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How effective the Anti-Glare screen is.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*lol. Day 2. Nothing yet. Knock on wood.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Sure, compared to the $3500 I paid for my Sony Rear Projection back in the days...*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*All the positive reviews is with merit. I love this plasma.*


----------



## jcssnet

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer Pro-150FD


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Years of obssessing over Pioneer Plasma displays while enjoying my 36XBR450. Finally a Plasma that matches/surpasses CRT level performance.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*


Still evaluting but the level of control I have over the PQ is up there.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Keeping the image on Full due to break-in concerns.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Built-in break in mode.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Lower the MSRP so more people can enjoy this set.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


I need to echo someone else's response here - There is abosolutely no problem with glare, infact it is much better than the CRT it replaced. I have Three large windows adjecent to and infront of the TV.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


A better question shoudl be "do you feel comfortable with how much you paid?" To which I say yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


If possble wall mount your TV, I did it myself and I'm extremely pleased with the results. Follow the recommendations for running power and cabling found elsehwere in this forum.


----------



## CJuk

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PS-50C7HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

It was a great size, and good quality in the store.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The little blue ring on the front.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The PIP won't allow you to watch TV and an AV channel, it can only be a TV channel and RGB.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Better PIP.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Nothing.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Nothing.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None (touches wood).

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Overall it's a superb TV. Great quality, and the sound is excellent for TV speakers. I love it.


----------



## sportflyer

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny TH-58PH10UKA


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Very good performance for the Price and I don't need tuners nor speakers


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great PQ out of the box . Even after turning down contrast and brightness for first 100hrs


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The long burn in period of 100hrs ( generally for all plasmas) and forced ot view in Zoom or Just mode. Panny Auto Aspect mode does not work with HDMI and Component boards.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Auto Aspect mode to work with Component video and HDMI boards .


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


To include M8 screws and spacers for wall mount . To include BNC to RCA adapters with the panel. Include a Product Registration Card for the Pro Panels.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The carton was quite cleverly designed and easy to remove. How easy it was to install the plasma and the PQ looked good immediately .


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None whatsoever

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The 1080p models are overpriced . 720p models about right. Panny should not milk us for the dual HDMI board in this model . Its cheaper to buy the 58PH10UK and buy the dual HDMI board separately.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This is one great panel if you already have a HT system in place and you don't watch TV 6 ft from the panel ! The PQ is fabulous . The picture adjustments you can make with this panel exceeds the Consumer Models so it would be great for final tweaks and calibration.


----------



## PENDRAG0ON

1. The "Model" you have?

Panasonic TH42PX75U 42 inch Plasma

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

I found it on sale for far less than normal prices at CC (the price I paid price was only beat during the Black Friday sales)

3. What you like best about your Plasma?

The Excelent Picture Quality that amazes me everytime I look at it.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

The yellow ghosting durring fast motion.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?

User menu color control and better shadow gradiance. (there is noticable changes in the shadows when shifting from light to dark)

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?

FIX THE YELLOW GHOSTING!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That it accepted 1080p over HDMI.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None other than the yellow ghosting.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

If you can get it for the price I paid (or less for the cheaper model) then yes it is worth it.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Wish that I had gotten the 50 inch instead.


----------



## RaiderRodney

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PZ77


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Read countless reviews on this set and determined it was a great set for the money.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Overall picture quality...SD, HD, HD-DVD all look great.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Only 2 HDMI, no networking options


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Ability to connect to a home network and stream media/files.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work and throw us some more HDMI's in there.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Picture quality on HD-DVDs is truly breath taking.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think they are getting closer to worth it 


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This is my first plasma and so far I am very impressed. I am being cautious and running the "burn'in" cd when not home to break it in. From what I've seen though I made the right choice as Plasma > LCD in so many areas


----------



## sda

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer Elite Pro-150FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Spent a year looking at various options with a focus on plasma and LCD. After reviewing all the available info, including lots of reading on this forum, I narrowed the purchase to Pioneer. Once the Kuro's were announced, I just waited.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Incredible picture quality, great features and flexibility, perfect size for my room.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It was a bit pricey, but you get what you pay for. And hey--there are even MORE EXPENSIVE units out there (Runco, Vidikron, Fujitsu to name a few).

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
I can't think of anything that I need that it doesn't already support.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Nothing comes to mind....



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It was a pleasant surprise to see how good the picture was out of the box (in 'pure' mode). After calibration, the picture was even more stunning.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Pricing is always relative. Demand drives pricing so for those that want lower end units such as Vizio and others (including some Panasonic units) they can purchase them at the commensurate price points. For those that are looking for "high end" picture quality, we have to be willing to pay higher prices. Of course lower pricing is always better but in relative terms I think the pricing range available today is "worth it".

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I suppose that the image quality can be better but I'm not sure how with the current state of broadcast content. I have never seen a better picture on any television anywhere (including the broadcast studio). I am extremely pleased with my purchase. I look like this -->


----------



## pioneersux

1. The "Model" you have.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. It arrived broken. Because I bought it from a web store they would not warranty it! I paid $280 to fix it and after a few hours viewing it broke again in a different way!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I wish it worked reliably!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. They should stand behind their products and not take their distribution chanel problem out on their customers.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It didn't work.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. See above.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Not if they don't work.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## mervflosstein

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Elite PRO FHD1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Seen them in action at work.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Still one of the sweetest pic's out. Takes all my viewing media and games to the next level.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None I can think of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Honestly none those Pioneer guys seem to always hit the nail on the head. Can't mess up perfection.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much sweeter the pic looked in my house than in.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yeah. The days of $500 getting you a top tier TV are long gone. It's like gas prices. And as long as we are willing to shell out big$$$$ it's gonna stay like this.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I got this set to replace a Mitsu WS55513 which was awesome. So my biggest issue was getting pic quality for my money. Well I stumbled upon this set at an insanely low price (sub $2K). WOW! is all I can say.


----------



## geekman33

Hi all,


I just became a new (to me) plasma owner and wanted to post in the forum.


1. The "Model" you have.

Philips 42PFP5332/D37 Factory Refurbished 42" Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The Philips Outlet was having a sale on factory refurbs and despite some of the bad feedback I saw about Philips the price $599, was too good to resist


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It arrived in perfectly 'new' condition and has performed flawlessly so far. The color and contrast is brilliant and the remote is very easy to understand and navigate


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far nothing to dislike....stay tuned










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Picture in Picture, a third HDMI port (it has 2)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

So far it's been a beautiful thing and I haven't got much to say to improve it as yet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How clean the lines are on it. How thin it is and how brilliant the picture is. Also the new appearance as I expected some sort of signs of usage....there are none


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet (fingers tightly crossed)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At this pricepoint, with a $29.95 delivery charge and a 4 year on site warranty for $115 I would say the price of ownership is worth it this time around. Time will tell


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am not a stranger to refurbished electronics. I own a refurbished Viewsonic 32" LCD TV that has performed flawlessly for over a year. I'm not a fan of extended warranties but in this one case it makes sense because of the low price, the fact that this TV is a refurb and the lack of techical knowledge I have for repairing a plasma TV


Glad to be here and look forward to sharing knowledge and experience with you all


----------



## jddesigned

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-4280HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Prior experience with other plasma brands that didn't check all the boxes. Great reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


When guests go "wow" and NO FALSE CONTOURING!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Mild SDE if you look for it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More non-universal picture modes like "User". It would be great if Movie mode was adjustable per each input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Lower the MSRP and see above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I need to echo the echo of someone else's response here - There is abosolutely no problem with glare, infact it is much better than the CRT it replaced. I have Three large windows adjecent to and infront of the TV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None other than I wish I could have afforded bigger!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I'll echo this one - A better question should be "do you feel comfortable with how much you paid?" To which I say yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I was one of those people who picked up another brand last boxing day for cheap. It was littered with false contouring and other picture issues. You get what you pay for in my opinion and you're not gonna beat out a Pioneer when it comes to doing everything right.


----------



## Mac Snob

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panny 42PZ700U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


PQ, Size, Owned Panny 37" ED before this set

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Great picture, black frame

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing at this time

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


One more HDMI on the back of the set

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


One more HDMI, perhaps two

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Very quickly got it up and running. Footprint almost the same as 37" ED that it replaces and this is 1080P. SD looks better than expected and in some cases approaches low end HD. Very watchable.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Paid less for this set than I did the 37" ED three/four years ago.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Really think about the space you are putting it in. I bought a 50" 5080HD and returned it for this set. The 50" was way to large and I also feel this set looks better to my eyes. That said go with what "feels" right to you and not totally on reviews or tech specs. You will be much happier and not fret like I did for what seemed like weeks.


----------



## joup4u

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-42PX75U.*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*The combination of reviews and price.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The PQ from a SD cable. This was my biggest concern...digital channels through a basic cable. The QAM tuner on this set passed with flying colors!!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Lack of knowledge with all this new technology...but I'll get there.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Maybe some kind of manufacturer's procedure for proper break-in and calibration...this forum has been a great help!!*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*See #5.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*See #3.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Not really a problem and probably an issue with any set...colors (skin tones mostly) vary alot on different channels, different cameras, etc. Finding a happy medium (setting) is difficult.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Absolutely, I paid more than double 6 years ago for a CRT Sony when this whole craze first got started!!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I failed to mention PQ when running HD DVD movies on my HD-A2...INCREDIBLE is the only word I can think of. Don't waste your money on the more expensive 1080p sets!!![/*COLOR]


----------



## SecondToughest

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PDP-6010HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*


After eliminating several sets for various "deal-breaker" issues, I ended up choosing between the 52" Sony XBR5 LCD and this set. The Sony has had a lot of reported issues with clouding, flashlighting, etc. and with the rave reviews for the Kuros, it seemed like the best choice.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma?*


Size; rich, deep colors; 4 HDMI inputs; A really great looking TV even when it's off; Great video processing makes the most of less-than-perfect sources; overall stunning PQ

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma?*


There is a fairly loud buzz that comes from the set (although it's less noticeable now). Wish the screen were less reflective; Requires a controlled lighting environment. Could stand to be a little brighter: whites aren't quite as "pure" as they are on some other sets. Can't name inputs; Doesn't remember selected aspect per input (except in user mode)

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*


Memory for settings for each input in all picture modes. Better anti-reflective screen.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?*


Solve the buzz problem. Many people have reported it. Work on reducing reflections on the screen. Come up with a stand design that doesn't require assembly. Work on increasing the brightness

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*


HD content from Dish Network, which showed noticeable compression artifacts on my old 58" 1080p DLP, looks much smoother on this set.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*


The buzz is the only one, although honestly I've either gotten used to it or it's gotten better because I rarely notice it during normal viewing anymore.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*


I think that the prices for the 1080p Kuros are a bit high, even for such a fantastic TV. I think about $500 less would put them in right spot.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged?*


While there are a few nit-picky issues that I have with the set, overall I'm very impressed and am thoroughly enjoying it. On a side note, I ordered the TV through Amazon - I got a great price and the white glove delivery service was excellent. Wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## Feisto

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-42PV70

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews, opinions in forums, the low price and it's Europe's plasma of the year 









*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ of HD, Even SD is acceptable, great overall concept (menu, remote, inputs etc.)

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Now and and then it starts with a light buzz.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Screensaver couldn't hurt.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Put digits next to the picture setup scales!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It has a real "power off" button! That's a rarity nowadays. And despite it's only a 720p TV set HD stuff looks really good. Playing with the PS3 on it, is also fine. Before I had for a short time a entry-level Samsung LCD. The black levels are waaaaaaay better on the Panasonic.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

See #4-

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes.

*10. Additional information*

I think the burn-in problem might be a little bit overrated. I didn't have any problem until now and I didn't make a proper 100h break-in. Just power on and have fun!


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joup4u* /forum/post/12477905





Lots of us old-time AVSers use the Retro Blue backround so when you use the Navy color we can't see your post










As for your comment about 1080p not being worth it, well that's your opinion but lots of us don't share it


----------



## RomanInvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/12515673
> 
> 
> Lots of us old-time AVSers use the Retro Blue backround so when you use the Navy color we can't see your post



I thought I was the only one that uses Retro


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RomanInvision* /forum/post/12515695
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one that uses Retro



Nope, I immediately switched back whenever the choice was offered...I can't stand light colored forums.


----------



## fasTLane

+1


----------



## joup4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/12515673
> 
> 
> Lots of us old-time AVSers use the Retro Blue backround so when you use the Navy color we can't see your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your comment about 1080p not being worth it, well that's your opinion but lots of us don't share it


Sorry, didn't realize the options available here and have conformed










And until I see a better picture on a 42" screen, 1080p is a waste of money!!


----------



## joemama127




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joup4u* /forum/post/12521874
> 
> Sorry, didn't realize the options available here and have conformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And until I see a better picture on a 42" screen, 1080p is a waste of money!!



This doesn't exactly do it either...if you want your posts read by everyone I would suggest just using the default font color.


----------



## joup4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joemama127* /forum/post/12522833
> 
> 
> This doesn't exactly do it either...if you want your posts read by everyone I would suggest just using the default font color.



Sheesh, a touchy subject...but you're right, I tried to satisfy both formats, but using the default font color will do the job. How's that??


----------



## RJonesUSC

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 58PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*QPR - Quality to Price Ratio. I started out wanting to go with DLP, then LCD, then Plasma, then back to LCD, then finally Plasma based mostly on viewing angle and motion resolution.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The size! It's frickin huge.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Not sure yet.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*See #4.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Keep up the good work.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How big 58" really is when it's right in front of you and not mounted on a wall in some store.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*The screen of the first one that was delivered was shattered.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*You can find some pretty good deals if you shop around. So yes, I think they are worth it. I compare it to buying a mattress. Both things you're going to get a lot of use out of so why not spend a little more and get a really nice one.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Nope.*


----------



## jjeeffff

1. The "Model" you have

Samsung 5054

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, features, excellent pq.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The size and pq.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I have seen some flickering (which is a common problem for this model if you read the forum.)

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None that I can think of.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please send a firmware update to fix the flickering problem.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The pq on hd channels is incredible.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See no.4 other than that none.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. Paid just a couple hundred more for this than I did my 36" SANYO crt in 1999, and I can't even watch that set anymore after watching the Samsung.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If Samsung can get the flickering problem solved, this without a doubt is the best 50" plasma with the most features for the money on the market today.


----------



## Orion Styles

1. Samsung 5442


2. Image Quality/Price perceived ratio










3. Image Quality, 3 HDMIs, Aesthetic Design


4. Nothing Yet, worried about judder reports though.


5. Better Remote... start bundling good 3rd party universal remotes instead of using your own. eg: Put in a low end logitech harmony.


6. Keep up the good work


7. Having to let it sit for a recommended 24 hours before powering on... wow, talk about being restless with anticipation.


8. Start up configuration was not intuitive... hitting the buttons it said to hit didn't work, so I had to power down and repower. We were hooking up HD digital service and I had to change the source to see if it was working so the cable guy could go, so I think that is what did it. Still...


9. Yes, I got mine for $1189 CDN. Can't complain. MSRPs are out of touch with reality, however.


10. Stop cheaping out on the cables. 1 HDMI in every box! The wholesale cost of good generic HDMIs is around $10!!!!!


----------



## jlatnyc

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panny th50pz77u
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reputation. I've owned many Pannys over the years. The new Plasma is replacing a 36in. Panny CRT.
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

1080p for 720p Price. The anit-glare is REALLY good. The SD function shows pics from my dmc-lx2 camera like a charm
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

2 HDMI's
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Cant' think of any now.
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Type of buffer so digital pictures could load faster.
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Less glare than my CRT
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None
*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. I got the 1080 set because of the deal. The 720s look almost as good.
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

BREAK-IN is definitely suggested by Panny. Its in their Site.


----------



## TeeVeeEr

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, information on this forum, (permission!)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Just the incredible picture and wealth of inputs.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


So far, nothing--


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Only had it a week, not long enough to miss anything on it...yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Manual had tuning info and hookups for everything except cable boxes...I'd like to see them included in the manual.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Again, the picture--it truly is incredible..



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none--except the MINOR annoyance that it collects dust like a magnet!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Can't really advise...what I paid was worth it to me..but would it be worth it to someone else not as lucky as I? I don't know..I'd like to see the technology that I'm enjoying within reach of more consumers.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't fall into the trap I almost did...research--but don't OVER research; you just might talk yourself out of buying anything. Look at what you want, get some info, then pull the trigger--I wish I hadn't waited as long as I did..this is a great display!


----------



## lucent

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic 42PZ700U.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Cnet review and price.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ, 1080p, sound.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Doesn't accept 1080p over component.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

1080p over component.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Nothing.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Picture Quality

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None, hopefully it stays that way.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

It was a gift, so I don't have the place to say about that.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Nothing.


----------



## whiskeyred

1. The "Model" you have.

PDP-5080HD Pioneer Plasma 720p


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and PQ (It turned out to be a Christmas Gift)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and design


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

N/A


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Richness of the blacks


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

On a few older DVD's, and a few Older movies broadcast on high def TV, I notice a few white dots here & there, very quick and not all the time


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It was a gift, so I don't have the place to say about that.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm new to this board, and feel I need to learn more about my TV, to gain the maximum experience, it will be wall mounted and sound hooked up this Sunday.


We were also given a Harmon Kardon receiver AVR-247, and a set of Definitve ProCinema speakers.


Any advice or help for must reads info is highly appreciated


----------



## Odins_throne

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 4280HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture quality. Blacks are Black.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Outside of picture quality, the fact that it looks amazing even when its off. Looks Bang and Olufsen - like.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The volume and channel buttons on the remote are on the wrong side. Also, the hdmi inputs are situated so that a dvi to hdmi connector is too big to fit in the space provided.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Nothing I can think of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Give more than a year warranty.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much better it looked than my LCD.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The pioneer plasmas seem to be a lot more money than their competitors but you definitely get what you pay for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm very happy with the 4280.


----------



## hensam

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung 5064


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews rating, store view of picture and last price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Outside of picture quality, the features, speakers on the bottom(rm size issue) and last upcoming brand


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The service issue flicker and light effect does not work properly will not turn off completely.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Nothing I can think of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


need quick resolution to service issues with the set


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much better it looked than my old tv.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


screen flicker


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


No the service problem is a big issue. I would pay more for something without the problem or something that can be resolved quickly.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm have have asked to return the TV since it is within the 30days exchange/return policy. i was going to have it fixed by Samsung but speaking to friends and reading this forum have convinced me to return the set.


----------



## tvtommy

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH42PZ77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

My wife







The price and the picture quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

1080p resolution. Athough I don't have a BlueRay, everything else I have looks incredible


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The weight. A nitpick, but when it's off the anti glare screen gives it a weird gray shade.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none that I can think of, although maybe a side HDMI would be nice for PS3 gaming for those who do it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Can't think of any. Going from a small CRT to this still has me in shock.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it looked in my family room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None but it's only been a month


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At $1050 it blew away any of the competition. As to whether or not it's worth it, it's totally up to they buyer and what importance you put on your PQ. It was to me.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am amazed at how good this TV up converts OTA analog signals and even my ancient Mits VCR over component looks great. I'm still looking for an upconverting DVD to hook it up to. Probably Denon DVD1740.


----------



## Cardio

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-65PF10UK

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Previously owned Panasonic Pros

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Everything++++++++SIZE

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

More HDMI inputs, bought an additional Dual HDMI for total of 4

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Lower the price of the 102"

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The real size difference from a 50 or 58" !

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None, other than lifting it!

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, it cost less than my first small plasma

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I love the ability to adjust picture size and separate input adjustment memory. The PQ is just fantastic.[/


----------



## cubbiechris

1. *The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer Kuro Pro-110FD


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Saw it at the local BB and was blown away.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*


Everything. I just got it and I'm overwhelmed at the PQ right now. Stunning!


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.*


That I can't watch it 24/7


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Not sure yet.


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"*


Lower the Price...


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How perfect it fit my settings and again the PQ.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None!


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes. But it could be cheaper.


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


If you have the means pick this TV up. It's truly second to none!


----------



## Matt-W

1. *The "Model" you have.*


Samsung 5084


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Reviews on various sites, price


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*


PQ, bang for buck, size


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The sound blows, I still need a proper ss setup


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Nothing lacking so far


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"*


No realistic suggestions as yet


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Size! Sucker looks bigger at home than at the cavernous big box store!


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None yet


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Hard to say, even though this set is great bang for your buck it's still a lot of cake to spend on a TV


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


This TV was on my short list along with the Panny 700 and, totally out of left field, the new ($$) Sammy LCD. I ended up pulling the trigger on this because I could no longer resist the price Big River had for it. Now that the set is here I am delighted with it.


----------



## shaunpg

1. *The "Model" you have.*


LG 42PC5D


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Excellent price for the high picture quality. Two-year warranty from LG.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture Quality. Size is perfect for my room, I sit 6-8ft away from the TV and can't see any pixels. Within 4' I start to get the screen-door effect.


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Sound is kind of weak. I really want to calibrate the set and start watching without worry, but with only 4 hours on the set, IR is still an issue.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Nothing right now.


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"*


Make the menus less bright. The TV menus are the only things that really create IR in short amounts of time.


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The 42" looks bigger on my wall than it did in the store. Out of the box, the settings were pretty bad and the PQ made me nervous. After some minor tweaking (still have yet to do a calibration) the PQ is gorgeous.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


If you have the extra money to spend, and you enjoy high-quality TV, sports, or movies... definitely.


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I was choosing between entry-level plasmas, the 42PC5d, PX75U, and 4254. The 4254 scared me off with the "judder" issues. When in the store, tweaking the settings, the LG looked better to my eyes than the Panasonic. Since it was cheaper it was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## renesis27

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pannasonic TH-42PZ77U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


PQ, Quality, so may positive posts on this forum and others

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Great picture quality

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


No complaints right now

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Another HDMI input would always be nice.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Same as #5

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


SD quality better than I had hoped.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes, just a tad over $1000 for a quality 1080p plasma is great.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Would highly recommend Panasonic plasmas. You just can't beat the image quality over some of the other types in my opinion.


----------



## tburgess

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Samsung HP-T4264

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Reviews from consumers and experts alike. I'd like to say I got a good look at the set in the store but the truth is the picture looked terrible on display. Its sad that the "experts" that sell these sets havent yet figured out how hook them up.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture quality. Deep blacks, crisp image.....

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The speakers on the TV. They are hidden which is nice but the sound quality is mediocre IMO. Not really a surprise though as I didnt expect much from them.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


It has all the features I would like from a 42" panel.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


None that I can think of at this time.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The standard definition picture quality. Just wow. I expected a great image in HD but was very surprised how well this set displays SD programming. Also I have yet to see any hints of image retention that I read about.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None as of yet.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


The out of this world plasma prices have finally come down to earth. I found this set very affordable.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I'd love too but I have some TV to watch


----------



## dazed_n_confuzed

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Hitachi P42H401
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Over all package, good price, good picture, favorable reviews
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*

I am now a part of the Modern Age HDTV and the picture is very very nice

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Very little, if I were to nit pick it would be the stand it is somewhat wobbly.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


There is really nothing my plasma doesn't have
*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


More user friendly owners manual. Some things are not explained clearly. Yup a victim of the Hitachi "main power" button. Those of you who have Hitachi's know what I'm talking about.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Just how happy I am to have a nice HDTV. The SD picture is for the most part surprisingly good.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I would always like to see lower prices but I picked this TV up for less than $1000.00 and feel like I got a great deal.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Do your research, then compare as best as you can, buy the TV of your choice take it home and enjoy it. There will always be something bigger better newer. Life is too short to nit pick about little things or to have buyers remorse so just enjoy your new TV.


dazed


----------



## Blasikov

1. The "Model" you have.


- - LG 42PC3DC (42" Plasma, HDMI, 1024x768, 1072i, 10k:1 contrast)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- - Best price for the features and performance


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- - Sharp, bright picture. Thin, flat chassis, light for mounting. Good SD scaling.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- - Risk of burn-in, even though there are pixel jiggling methods to mitigate it


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- - None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- - None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- - How great it looked even before tweaking.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- - None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- - Paid ~ $1000 USD in July 2006, so all I can say is that this is a great value. I can't imagine spending $3500 for a TV though =)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Bamelin

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pannasonic TH-42PZ77U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

It was recommended to me by a sales person at Best Buy. I did a ton of research here at the AVforum and came to the inevitable conclusion -- this set was going to give me the best bang for my dollar.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Gaming is amazing. The PQ is blowing me away be it gaming, movies, cable TV, etc. Absolutely spectacular.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I dislike having to worry about burn in and Image retention. Although most folks have said this is not a major issue with new plasma's I still worry every time I do a 4 hour gaming session with static HUDS.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

2 HDMI slots is not enough. I wish the set came with 3.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Three HDMI slots should really be standard, especially given how anyone buying a set this big is probaly going to have multiple components to plug into it.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

When I first set up the Plasma I was using component and was blown away. Bought an HDMI cable a few days ago ... OMG. I thought PQ over Component was good, but HDMI is astounding.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Not really a problem but the set is very heavy ... when swapping out cables from the back it's abit of a hassle pulling it out. Also the pedestal stand is great but the plastic brackets to help hold the TV down are a joke. I'm just using the pedestal alone.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I got this set for $1499 Canadian (normally on sale for $1799 and regular retail at $2199). So yes I think that this price was totally worth it for a 1080p set.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I called Panasonic Canada and they stated that 100 hours of "Break In" are applied to the TV in the factory. I do not know if this same practice is done for sets sold in the US though.[/quote]


----------



## knmlee

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-50PF10UK

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


This is one of Panasonic's commercial panels. It does not have speakers or an internal tuner which I didn't need. The design is very elegant. It is one of the thinnest panels out there and it has a thin, non-glossy bezel. It looks great on the wall (on or off).


I considered buying the Pioneer Kuro 1080P panel instead, but decided to save the money and go for this set instead.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma*.


PQ is incredible. It is a huge improvement over my previous set which was a Sony LCD. I also really like the design. It fits my needs perfectly.


Colors look great on this set are seem very accurate. According to my AVIA disk, the colors are spot on. I could never get this level of accuracy on my previous set.


Black level and contrast are much better than my on LCD.


*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Glare is an issue so I have to pay more attention to controlling the light in my living room. Even with this, I'll take the glare and better PQ over the dull, flat picture from my old LCD.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Discrete remote codes to switch between the two HDMI inputs to make it easier to program my Harmony remote.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


See 5 above. Make the menus larger. They are tiny compared to all of my other sets.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


My "universal" wall mount from Sanus didn't fit this set. I had used it for my previous two sets with no problem. Quick trip to the hardware store for longer screws fixed the problem.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None so far









*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


There is a pretty big premium for the 1080p version of this set over the 720p version. I paid about the same for this set as I did for a Sony 46" LCD. Compared to that, this set is a great value.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


The best thing I can say about the 50PF10UK is that the PQ is every bit as good as my JVC-RS1 projector - just a bit smaller - and I can watch it with some of the lights on


----------



## nonagon

*1. The model you have.*

Pioneer Elite PRO-1150HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model.*

Glowing reviews about the Kuros steered me towards it. The reviews are right.

*3. What you like best about your plasma.*

Blacks, overall color depth. Tweakability.

*4. What you don't like about your plasma.*
_Slight_ SDE if you sit too close. Price was a bit steep.

*5. What features you wish your plasma had.*

1080P

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma.*

Keep up the good work.

*7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma.*

How large it looks in the room with the side speakers attached.

*8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma.*

None.

*9. Do you really think that it's worth the price.*

Yes - MSRP just came down $1000 to $3499 - for one of the best TVs around.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Very happy with the PQ. Major "wow" factor.


----------



## p59teitel

*1. The model you have.*

Pioneer PDP-5080HD.


*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model.*

Direct comparison to competitors' models - the 5080 blew them away.


*3. What you like best about your plasma.*

Picture quality is stunning.


*4. What you don't like about your plasma.*

Bass-ackwards volume/channel controls on remote.


*5. What features you wish your plasma had.*

RBG color control as opposed to red-green tint only, but I knew ahead of time that such features were available only on the Elites.


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma.*

Put the channel/volume controls where they belong on models sold in the USA! And direct control of RBG would be nice too - keeping other features such as the vaunted Pure mode exclusive to the Elites would maintain sufficient feature differential to justify the increased pricing.


*7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma.*

How much better the set looked at home, after already thinking it looked great at the B&M store where I observed it.


*8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma.*

Absolutely none.


*9. Do you really think that it's worth the price.*

Yes, absolutely. I got a great price from Roman at Invison, but given the picture quality that is markedly superior to everything else out there, even the B&M prices that are a few hundred higher than what I paid would be worth it.


*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

A truly excellent display. I can't wait for my break-in to pass so I can play around with the picture a little more. Football in HD is incredible on this set, which provides almost as great a picture as seeing the game live from my Boston College season ticket location.


----------



## ryanr256

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Philips 42PFP5332D

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Price, Brand, Size, Picture Quality

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The menu screens cover a good portion of the screen which makes it difficult to make adjustments.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


The ability to edit the channels lists to give them more descriptive labels.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Nothing comes immediately to mind.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The picture quality. After adjusting the contrast/brightness/color to more normal levels, I was blown away by the quality of the picture.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


none.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


This plasma is my first foray into flat panel (and HDTV). Other than a Toshiba HD DVD player (A3), I have no other AV equip. The combination of the player and the Philips plasma is a good way to get my feet wet.



-Bob


----------



## jeffyjaixx

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Samsung HPT-5054.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


PriceQ ratio and it looks sexy.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture quality and finishing.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Flickering (doesn't happen often but still a minor gripe)

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


1080p for the same price lol.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Fix problems via firmware.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The picture quality for the price. TV and games never looked so good.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Flicker.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Some.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Get this TV if you think 1080p is not needed yet. Great buy.


----------



## seemenewd

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-58PZ750U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Great reviews, looks great in person, biggest one that'll fit in the space available, and made by the largest maker of Plasma sets. Consumer reports also has the Panasonic brand listed as the most reliable brand of plasmas for which they've sufficient data to compare (and Plasmas more reliable than most other technologies that I recall). [I pay little attention to their reviews, but their stat collection should be good]. Got the slight premium "750" version because it was only 10% more for the slightly greater features and if paying this kind of money for a set, I'll not skimp to save 10%. Also got a deal locally for about the same discount percentage as the less expensive "700U" version (December sales...).

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


PQ is incredible. Image is HUGE and nice at the same time.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Weighs 141 lbs w/o stand. Sanus articulating wall mount (for my corner mounting requirement) weighs 60 lbs. Pretty heavy overall. On the other hand, I can "turn" the TV nearly perpendicular to wall and walk behind it to hook up the rear cables. Despite it being 57" wide.


Old XBR CRT set was 156 lbs w/o its stand, so I suppose my complaint isn't very strongly held.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Can't think of any. Maybe the new wirelessHD spec interface that was just voted on a few days ago. 

Free recycling would be good (hopefully only needed ten to fifteen years from now). I dropped off that old heavy Sony for free at a recycling place setup by Sony and their Green program.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Include a "technical" user's guide that explains each feature and what it does and why/when/how to use them much like the OPPO 981HD manual does to some extent. Not just "what" but why/when. Not everybody knows what a 3:2 pulldown does and when/why to turn the option on or off (can be looked up here in AVSforum but all of that should be in perhaps a secondary nerd-version of manual, even if just a URL is supplied for its download).

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


It's H-U-G-E!!!! Much larger in person at home than in the store and seems larger than expected even if I had it's location and space taken up calculated down to the last fraction of an inch. It's not a TV, it's a theater. Wonderful!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None so far

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Must be, I paid it (and had a lot of much cheaper choices). I can only hope I still think so ten years from now.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I like the remote except that the power button on the remote is a toggle type (push on, push off). The rest of the remote including input-selection-mode all seem to have "absolute" commands, making it very Logitech harmony remote control friendly. A couple other smaller TV's we we have don't even have input mode direct addressing so I'm not complaining. Don't think I've ever seen a TV remote with separate on and off buttons. Anyway, it's harmony friendly which is a good thing.


Panasonic also upped the half-brightness spec on the TV to 100,000 hours. A good thing because we try to buy the best we can and then keep it forever until it falls apart (or loses its green channel as the Sony XBR did).


----------



## pex

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PZ700u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, seeing it, reviews

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Could use more inputs, low res on pc input


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More contrast, true black


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Thinner bezel


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

SD picture better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love this TV!


----------



## ronconnolly

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny 50PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Viewability from side angles, size and price and PQ.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Clarity of picture. The great job it does upscaling 480p DVDs.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet. I've only had it for 4 days.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A user manual that didn't jump around so much.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Add more HDMI inputs. Add another "Quick Set-up" for Non-tech'ies to watch SatTV or DVD with just 1 remote. Make it wife friendly.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much bigger it seemed compared to my 27 crt".


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


This year "YES", next year I'm sure it will be a lot less.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None.


----------



## orange7 esq.

1. The "Model" you have.


42 inch hitachi p42h401



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, Price oh did I mention how low the price was 2 weeks before black friday! >7!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Image quality, black levels, ability to enjoy sd, dvd and hdtv

Also has the ability to lower power level to save on electricity bills


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Remote menus have a 2 second lag. Remote does not have many dvd brands pre-programmed (in other words no Denon wtf!)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p, pc input, usb input for usb flash memory


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Speed up response time of user menus, allow remote to "learn" from other remotes. Include usb flash input- its 2008!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How big it was when I put it in living room. Thought 42 looked smallish in stores but, at home is pretty good size.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none. yet...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The price I paid, though the cheapest one of the year, is still too high. A tv should not cost more than 500!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Plasma burn in is really over-hyped by lcd fanboys! Bottom line (IMO) plasmas display superior pictures compared to lcds...


----------



## dsskid

Nicecabinet, where did you get it?


----------



## sourbeef

What this thread needs is a question about where you purchased your flat panel. Did you get it online? If so, where? Was it a good experience. I am trying to get a Panasonic 58PZ700/750, but I have never bought such a thing online, which has better prices. So posters, please give that information if it is allowed.


----------



## RomanInvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef* /forum/post/12773029
> 
> 
> I am trying to get a Panasonic 58PZ700/750, but I have never bought such a thing online, which has better prices. So posters, please give that information if it is allowed.



It is not that is why no one is posting it


----------



## Allen050




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RomanInvision* /forum/post/12773815
> 
> 
> It is not that is why no one is posting it



Roman could you PM me with that information (shipped)?


----------



## adobo24

1. The model you have.

Pioneer PDP-5080HD.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model.

Friend of mine did some researching for our family on HDTV's and ended up with this and taught us how black levels were darker on this TV than anybody else. My parents were amazed at this model.



3. What you like best about your plasma.

Picture quality is amazing, especially in HD. I have a new love for Laker games on FSNHD.



4. What you don't like about your plasma.

Refer to #3.



5. What features you wish your plasma had.

Still trying to figure how to turn off the darn thing without it going to standby mode?



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma.

The black panel outlining the TV should be plastic coated so that the dust won't accumulate and cause scratches after wiping it down. But hey, the finish on the black panel is sleek



7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma.

The first thing we watched was a Laker game on FSNHD and wow I almost died.


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma.

Absolutely none.



9. Do you really think that it's worth the price.

Bit pricy but I think it should be worth it.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Nope.


----------



## Solmiester

Hi all, new to Plasma's, therefore signed up to this formative site. I already had a Toshiba Projector however that is nearer 3yr & could cost a bit as we used it as the TV.


So, here are the details


1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TH 37PV70AZ


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Baby size, but mid range option model with a front AV panel in case you mount on the wall, so total of 4 x AV input, including s-video and component + 2 x HDMI


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The vivid picture quality and watching movies during the day is now possible.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
I now notice 4:3 input all the time and have to adjust aspect for fear of burn-in


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
1080p


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
ummm, none as yet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Picture quality


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Have to purchase upscaling DVD, BIG difference to SD DVD


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
....


----------



## getthere

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer PDP-5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
A lot of research, reading reviews, and there are 3 other Pioneer Elites (plasmas) in the family. Not to mention I'm replacing a 12+ year old Pioneer Elite projection tv with it.










3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The fact I'm still breaking it in, configuring it, and I'm already impressed with it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Wow, it can attract some dust. And I thought I had a relatively clean house.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
I'll get back to this...

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
I'll get back to this...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How much information there was to learn on these forums.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
I'll let you know when I encounter them...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Definitely!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Purchased my 5080 on 1/15/08. This is my first HD TV.


----------



## baglunch

1. The model you have.

Pioneer PDP-5080HD.



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model.

Reviews, and in-store image comparison.



3. What you like best about your plasma.

Picture quality for SD content.



4. What you don't like about your plasma.

dead pixel, dust attracting frame.



5. What features you wish your plasma had.

RGB color control.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma.

Better QC, matte screen, non dust attracting frame/border. If break-in is recommended, take care of it at the factory.



7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma.

SD picture quality.



8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma.

dead pixel.



9. Do you really think that it's worth the price.

Yes.


----------



## kmil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baglunch* /forum/post/12832907
> 
> 
> 1. The model you have.
> 
> Pioneer PDP-5080HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model.
> 
> Reviews, and in-store image comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your plasma.
> 
> Picture quality for SD content.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your plasma.
> 
> dead pixel, dust attracting frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What features you wish your plasma had.
> 
> RGB color control.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma.
> 
> Better QC, matte screen, non dust attracting frame/border. If break-in is recommended, take care of it at the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma.
> 
> SD picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma.
> 
> dead pixel.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that it's worth the price.
> 
> Yes.



Thanks for yours (and all others) analysis. One question, what color (grey, light grey, black) are the side bars when watching 4:3 SD? My current Sony LCD has black bars with no worry of burn in. In addition, black bars blend into the set and are therefore NOT a visual distraction.


----------



## dazed_n_confuzed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmil* /forum/post/12835078
> 
> 
> Thanks for yours (and all others) analysis. One question, what color (grey, light grey, black) are the side bars when watching 4:3 SD? My current Sony LCD has black bars with no worry of burn in. In addition, black bars blend into the set and are therefore NOT a visual distraction.




My set a Hitachi P42H401 and I have an option between black and gray side bars. I have used both and I know what you mean. The gray bars are more of a distraction for sure. So to answer you question it depends on the TV I guess.


dazed


----------



## mhendrixsr

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PDP-6010FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*


Decided to try a plasma display after having several DLP & LCD displays. None of those displays really satisfied me and I became interested in the Pioneer after much reading/listening/looking (especially on this forum). Since service personnel had recently messed up my HP 5880n (one of the better DLP's) I decided it was time to make the move.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma?*


Fantastic picture quality, lots of connectivity and the size is right.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma?*


Probably the way it shows up all the problems in standard definition programming. Bezel around the perimeter of the display seems a bit wide. Bezel distracts slightly from the clean look of the display. Doesn't remember aspect ratio between inputs. And, is really heavy.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*


Less screen reflectivity. Memory for settings on each input. Ethernet connectivity for firmware upgrades (wi-fi connectivity would be even better). Less weight and perhaps less fragile.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?*


Possibly a brighter screen... better whites, especially as LCD's get better and offer more competition to plasma. Illuminate the remote. Online connectivity for firmware upgrades. Improve service and support for the customer. Address issues such as the buzz problem that seems to plague these displays. Pioneer seems to be going for "thinness"... I'd really prefer to see less weight/bulk and more attention to quality control & service.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*


The weight and the packaging of the display... impressive packaging. Trying to figure out how to assemble the stand without laying the display on it's face.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*


First display did nothing but buzz very loudly. No picture, no sound (except loud buzz). Shipping box and display looked perfect... w/no visible damage. Pioneer engineering decided that the panel must be cracked. No gas, no display I guess. Display number 2 also looked great and, so far, has worked perfectly. No buzz (yet) and absolutely no complaints.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*


Kuro's are priced a bit high... even as prices in general are coming down. I can see many, perhaps less discerning consumers, who will back away from this super product just because of the price. For my own use I kept asking myself if this display was really worth the extra $1k or so over other contenders (especially after the first display problems). A few visitors have already been impressed with the picture on this display but most have stated that they would not pay the going price for it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged?*


As stated above, I have no issues with this display (so far). I am kinda holding my breath when I turn it on... thinking that the dreaded buzz will be there eventually. So far I have been unable to hear any buzz... even when standing right in front of the display. I am using a Monster AVS-2000 Voltage Stabilizer and HTPS-7000 HT Reference Powersource in front of the display however, have no idea if this would have any effect on the buzz problem. I do have a concern over reliable service on this display. I live a long ways from a big city and have not been impressed with Pioneer support thus far (reinforced by many forum posts). After all, this is not something I can easily ship back to a service facility and it seems that obtaining qualified service is becoming more and more difficult especially as all things become higher-tech. Jury is still out on this one as well as the question of the realistic value of the extended warranty.


----------



## keebler87

*1. The model you have.*


Panasonic TH-42PZ77U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model.*


Reviews and it was on sale at BB, and I got a free Blu-ray player with it

*3. What you like best about your plasma.*


SD quality, overall image quality, anti-glare screen

*4. What you don't like about your plasma.*


Blacks don't knock me off my feet, picture is very good but doesn't have the pop as many people complain

*5. What features you wish your plasma had.*


Ability to tweak the picture a little more, more connectivity.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma.*


Take a page from the Canadian division and break in the plasma at the factory, throw a few more inputs on it

*7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma.*


The size of it when it was in my living room, the first time I watched football on it. PQ was stunning, but perhaps I should be praising my cable box...

*8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma.*


None so far, a lack of pop on the PQ but still so good that it's not worth taking back

*9. Do you really think that it's worth the price.*


I wouldn't have gotten this model if I didn't get a couple hundred off and and a free Blu-ray player and 10 free BDs. With that deal, absolutely. At full MSRP, look at the 700U. I couldn't afford it, although overall I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## dsskid

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-58PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*CNET and Consumer Reports rated it very high. Was very impressed with the picture. Was able to get 0% financing for 36 months*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Awesome picture, both HD and SD*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Aspect ratio doesn't stay to what you set it at after powering set off.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*I wish the factory would perform the 100 hrs break-in before shipping the unit.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Supply a better understanding of what all the settings actually do.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How beautiful this monster looks mounted on my wall. It looks like artwork.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*

None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes, paid $3369 for this beauty.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Don't judge the set in the showroom. It looks 100x better at home.*


----------



## Bravo35223

1. Samsung HPT 5054 - 720p - paid $1350 at CC.


2. I was convinced to buy this for the following reasons:

2a. Several articles (CNET, etc) that indicate you cannot see the difference between 1080p and 720p if your screen is 50 inches or less and you are 15 feet away. Don't spend the extra $$.

2b. Simply watching TV after TV for several hours at several stores. The picture quality seemed superior to others. Sharper, better blacks, no blurring on fast action.


3. Love the picture quality, physical attractiveness of the cabinet, narrow depth....looks very good hung on the wall. Also like the control buttons on the side of the cabinet. I use my set with a DirecTV DVR and the picture quality on HD movies recorded off HBO etc, is stunning. Am also plesantly surprised with the DVR after using Tivo's for years. Not quite as good but damn close....


4. There is nothing I do not like. It performs flawlessly with every input source.


5. There are no features I am aware of that I would like for it to have.


6. My advice to the manufacturer would to keep making these great sets. The wheel ain't broke and don't go about fixing it.


7. My biggest surprise was discovering what an absolute ripoff FireDog is. They charged $350 to hang the unit and it took less than an hour. If you have any reasonable handyman skills, a level, a studfinder, a decent cordless drill and a willing friend - DO NOT pay Firedog or the Eggmen or any of those other people to hang your set. Hanging them is a breeze....but remember that a 50 inch plasma weighs 100 pounds, so it's heavy.


8. I haven't had any problems with the Samsung HPT 5054. I've had it six weeks and it performs like a champ.


9. I think at $1350, this set is worth every penny.


10. I also bought a wall bracket for this set at CC for $140. I am not convinced that you can't buy a good wall bracket for considerably less. Frankly the entire issue of hanging it intimidated me....if there is a next time, I will not hesitate to do it myself and save a lot of $$. I paid $1350 for the TV and $500 just to get it on the wall. Not a good value prop in my estimation.


----------



## relicksc

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung FP-T5084

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price, Brand, Size, Picture Quality

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

RBG color control as opposed to red-green tint only.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Input & Output(Original Total)

HDMI 3

composite (AV) 2

S-Video 2

Headphone 1

PC input (D-sub) 1

Component(Y/Pb/Pr) 2


Input & Output(Wanted)

HDMI 4

composite (AV) 3

S-Video 3

Headphone 1

PC input (D-sub) 1 (DVI) 1

Component(Y/Pb/Pr) 3


This will be used as part of a Media Center. (PS3 / XBOX 360 / HTPC / STB) So the additional inputs preclude the need to have a HDMI switch.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Change the design of the speakers (better speakers and remove the chrome trim).

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The picture quality. Out of the box, I was blown away by the quality of the picture. It’s going through the break-in process right now and the PQ / color is getting better all the time.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. The prices are now starting to hit realistic price levels.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Panel is centered perfectly and there is no tilt to the screen on the base. No dead pixels. Awaiting completion of break-in before calibrating


----------



## gmitran

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panny TH-58PZ700U
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Size, 1080p, value, pix. Great pricing to seal it.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Size, great improvement over my current 1st gen Pio PDP, sleep timer (should use it more)

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Weight, very large bezel

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Able to display current resolution

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

_*OPTION OF INCLUDED WALL MOUNT OR STAND*
_
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How HUGE it was, dwarfed my 50" now.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Uhm let's see... $3150 after selling bundled Panny BR player, $200 rebate for installation, 24 mos/0% financing. Selling old one for $450 so bottom line is $2500 or about $100/mon next 2 yrs.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Get one of these for yourself.


----------



## phuber

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 6010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews. AVSForum. Incredible price and return policy through Amazon.com.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is simply breathtaking, especially with the HD-DVD version of Planet Earth playing through my Toshiba XA2. It's jaw dropping. Oh, I also appreciate the 4 hdmi inputs - all panels should really have at least 3.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Only thing so far, and it's nitpicking, is slight buzzing when i'm within 6 feet during a quiet scene, but frankly my XA2 makes a slight fan noise and my Verizon FIOS cable box makes somes noises too, none really louder than the other, but if you are looking for 'pure' quiet you might have an issue. I have none - I can't hear it from my seating position 10 feet away. The picture is perfect - no streaks, blobs, or pixel issues - that was most important to me.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Can't imagine any improvement - really!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Try to eliminate the buzzing then it is perfection.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The sound quality from the below panel mounted speaker. It kicks A$$! I was amazed.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far - keeping fingers crossed.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely for the price I paid, but not so sure about what best buy wants. I could barely justify spending the online price.


----------



## Allen050

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PDP-5080HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Excellent sale at BB (I still can't beleive they actually had the "Best" buy) + 100 bones off any hddvd/bd player.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


It's absolutely beutiful! Both in picture and in style. No dead/stuck pixels, no buzz!!!!!!!!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


It's not the 5010. If it's price drops at all in the next 30 days I will probably replace it.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


1080P. Although it wont be thay noticable from where we sit, it would be nice for PC use.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


I dont mean to suggest that their practices are financially unsound, but if they matched or even came closer to panasonic in price, there would only be one upper teir brand. IMO

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


I was doubting that 50" would be big enough. After seeing it in the stores for so long, on the wall next to tons of other tvs, It started to seem kid of small. It is NOT!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


I'm now a very annoying conversationalist.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I know this thread was started in '04, but, OF COARSE!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


This forum has been the greatest tool EVER in deciding on a tv!


----------



## Allen050




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Allen050* /forum/post/12879923
> 
> *1. The "Model" you have.*
> 
> 
> Pioneer PDP-5080HD
> 
> *2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
> 
> 
> Excellent sale at BB (I still can't beleive they actually had the "Best" buy) + 100 bones off any hddvd/bd player.
> 
> *3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> It's absolutely beutiful! Both in picture and in style. No dead/stuck pixels, no buzz!!!!!!!!
> 
> *4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> It's not the 5010. If it's price drops at all in the next 30 days I will probably replace it.
> 
> *5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
> 
> 
> 1080P. Although it wont be thay noticable from where we sit, it would be nice for PC use.
> 
> *6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> I dont mean to suggest that their practices are financially unsound, but if they matched or even came closer to panasonic in price, there would only be one upper teir brand. IMO
> 
> *7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> I was doubting that 50" would be big enough. After seeing it in the stores for so long, on the wall next to tons of other tvs, It started to seem kid of small. It is NOT!
> 
> *8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> I'm now a very annoying conversationalist.
> 
> *9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
> 
> 
> I know this thread was started in '04, but, OF COARSE!
> 
> *10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
> 
> 
> This forum has been the greatest tool EVER in deciding on a tv!



P.S. And my girlfriend hates you!







Also, The tv is on right now, my eyes are glued firmly to my laptop! Thanks AVS!


----------



## dafunkiestmonkey

*1. The "Model" you have.*

-- PDP-5080HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

-- Advice from Will and Roman had me on the 4280... But a great deal got me into the 5080!

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

-- The color accuracy and the contrast, the sharpness too. Also, the multitude of HDMI inputs.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

-- The fact that the stand looks U-G-L-Y without the speaker attached.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

-- I guess 1080p would be nice, but it's not a necessity by any means...

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

-- None, so far...

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

-- The color was OUTSTANDING!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

-- None so far; no buzzing

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

-- It's definitely the best set out there given the price.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

-- This is a HUGE step forward compared to my crummy old CRT sitting on the floor right now! If you are on the fence at all about this TV it's time to pick a side; we're at war! And by pick a side I mean go buy one from Roman, now.


Ps, Many thanks to all of the people who have contributed so much valuable information to this forum.


----------



## cbling

_1. The "Model" you have._


Pioneer 5080.

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


I had been totally sold on 1080p and was about to get a 77U when BestBuy dropped the price on the 5080. I went back to the store yet again and although the coupons didn't work to make it even cheaper, I still pulled the trigger even though I wondered if it might be a mistake considering how jacked the TVs look in-store.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


Everything: PQ, design, the remote is fantastic, the four HDMI inputs, auto aspect ratio detection, scaling 1080p down to 768p...

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


Nothing, well perhaps the amount of energy it uses.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


Temporal shifting and scaling of the 1080p to 768p so that all of the information in a 1080p/24 would be conveyed during a 1 second interval. I don't mean the absolutely rediculous frame interpolation of Samsung LCDs--thats barfable.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._


None--this is a slam dunk.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


That I don't mind that I've gone from a 720p HDTV to a 768p HDTV while still watching BluRay content. 2nd biggest surprise was how good SDTV looks even when streched.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


None--no whacked out pixels. There is a buzz when the TV is off which is weird considering I'm not at a high elevation. However, its only noticeable when you are really close. Makes me wonder what its idle wattage rating is though...

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


I was thinking of saying no, but honestly I haven't been this happy since I bought my last CRT some eight or nine years ago. This is really a slam dunk product that lives up to all the hype.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


I really really really thought I wanted 1080p. But the ISF or whatever is right on. The way this set handles contrast is unreal and I was happy with the colors out of the box. I've only fiddled with the brightness and contrast. If you want an HDTV that is reasonably affordable and be able to watch twilight HD scenes like on the Discovery channel this will do it as if you are right there filming.


----------



## Bobby Jean

I purchased my HD set on December 17 at Best Buy on sale for $1049. It was $350 dollars off and with the four year service plan, out the door it was $1377dollars.


The picture is incredible. The sound is decent. I do not have a home theatre system, so I can make do with the speakers for now. I am not a gamer, just a regular TV watcher. Sports look incredible. The contrast ratio is 15,000x1 so it is indeed a dynamic viewing experience. I waffled back and forth about getting a 720p vs. a 1080p and settled on this one because the price was so good. I also heard through many people that Samsung was a great product, and it has not disapponted.


HOWEVER, I have one concern that just popped up in the last few days, and it is something I have feared about since I bought the set: image retention. Here is where I am hoping to get some guidance because I am still in my 30 day return window.


On Saturday, I watched ESPN pretty much all day. On Sunday morning, I started noticing that the ESPN HD logo was "ghosting" in the bottom right corner of the screen every time a commercial came on that had a pure white image as it's background. This was also true if I turned on a hockey game, as another example, and the screen was filled predominantly with the ice surface. The same faint ghosting occurred. The strange thing is that it is not there over any other picture or image. Only when the screen is white or a very light color.


I have run my burn protection software almost to the point of overkill. In fact, I was away on business for two days this week returning last evening. My wife left the TV off for the two days that I was gone. I was beyond frustrated to notice that the same ghosting condition still existed after I had ESPN on my set for no more than ten minutes.


I ran the burn in software overnight for seven hours. I have not turned the TV on yet, but I am afraid the same issue will be there. Please tell me this is not burn in. I would be sick to my stomach knowing that I just bought this less than one month ago. The weird thing is, Best Buy told me they don't protect and fix burn in because they consider this a "physical damage user" problem. It would have been nice if they told me this when I bought the set.


I am stuck in limbo here because if it is burn in, I want to take it back. If it isn't, and I am worrying for nothing, I want to know before January 31. My wife doesn't see it, but trust me when I tell you, I work for ESPN and video production is what I do. I see it. Any thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated.


Frank


----------



## dafunkiestmonkey

Turning the TV off will not solve the problem if it's IR... Try playing back some really bright-colored cartoons (Toy Story type stuff is good) with the contrast up for a few hours and that should make it go away.


----------



## Allen050

Well, I posted here on the 20th of this month to report my glorious new tv (pioneer 5080) and, what do you know? 7 days after the purchase, I come home from work early to play a little Halo3, only to find that my apartment has been broken into










about 3 months ago my next door neighbor (and friend) had his tv stolen (37' Vizio) only 4 days after he took it home.


If I may suggest to any other apartment dwellers out there that if you are transporting the tv yourself with a friend, do it at like 4 in the morning so none of your thieving neighbors can see you unload it.


----------



## bugmenot55

I guess someone saw the monstorous box being delivered . Hard to miss !! Sorry man.


----------



## RaiderRodney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Allen050* /forum/post/12933538
> 
> 
> Well, I posted here on the 20th of this month to report my glorious new tv (pioneer 5080) and, what do you know? 7 days after the purchase, I come home from work early to play a little Halo3, only to find that my apartment has been broken into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 3 months ago my next door neighbor (and friend) had his tv stolen (37' Vizio) only 4 days after he took it home.
> 
> 
> If I may suggest to any other apartment dwellers out there that if you are transporting the tv yourself with a friend, do it at like 4 in the morning so none of your thieving neighbors can see you unload it.



Damn...sorry to hear that man


----------



## p59teitel

Unfortunately, all they have to do is see it through a window.


Similar problems led me to make sure I always had a couple of these around - meet the Secretaries of Homeland Security:


First, the late Otto vom Kirschental, at his earthly post a couple of weeks before he went upstairs, booted St. Peter out of the gatehouse, and took over.

Attachment 100371 


Next, the young punk Orbis vom Kirschental, straight outta Deutschland.

Attachment 100372 


Last, the old fella Maximilian St. Padraic vom Gleiesdreick, almost 13 but still prepared to do what's necessary.

Attachment 100373


----------



## Allen050

Yes, a German Shepherd would be a welcomed member of the family, but not in an apartment. I've actually been running that one by the GF since our neighbor was robbed. Also, unfortunately, we have to suspect someone at the apartment (maybe even an employee) as the "tv nooks" in these units aren't visible from any outside window. Also my neighbor's robbery happended to be on the very day the maintenance people were supposed to check out his fridge (they claimed they were to busy and weren't able to come by). Also with both of our thefts happening so soon after the purchase, it makes one wonder.


Great looking dogs, BTW


----------



## p59teitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Allen050* /forum/post/12936138
> 
> 
> Yes, a German Shepherd would be a welcomed member of the family, but not in an apartment. I've actually been running that one by the GF since our neighbor was robbed. Also, unfortunately, we have to suspect someone at the apartment (maybe even an employee) as the "tv nooks" in these units aren't visible from any outside window. Also my neighbor's robbery happended to be on the very day the maintenance people were supposed to check out his fridge (they claimed they were to busy and weren't able to come by). Also with both of our thefts happening so soon after the purchase, it makes one wonder.
> 
> 
> Great looking dogs, BTW



Yeah, apartment life and proximity to skittish neighbors can be a problem. I was actually living in a condo when I first got Max and then Otto a year later. Within a month of Otto's arrival, the condo association passed a one-dog-per-unit limit. Undoubtedly a coincidence.


I hope you have renter's insurance, at least. And it sucks not to be able to trust the staff.


----------



## mislam

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH42PZ77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Did lots of reading on 77 and 700U. Frys was giving a free bluray dvd player along with very good price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Clear and sharp picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The graininess, which is an artifact of AG coating can be bothersome initially. My old plasma is PX60U, so comparing to that there is slight graininess when very close (2-4feet)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More HDMI input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


More inputs, more user level control to tweak pictures and TV guide


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How stylish it really looked. Pictures do not do justice to seeing it in person.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definitely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Do not get swayed by all the conflicting information posted on this board about this model. I tried all different sources with my unit and constantly compare to my PX60U (which is very good in pic quality) and decided to keep the 77u. Depending on your environment, you may want to look into 700U as well. But do not make a judgment based on solely user's opinions found here.


----------



## dei08dei

Sorry to the guy who got ripped off.


----------



## JakeK

1. The "Model" you have.


- Pioneer PDP-5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- Owner testimonials, professional reviews & seeing it with my own eyes.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- The picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- It has everything I need, so nothing.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- Price the display more competitively since consumer electronics is a very price driven market.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- How well SD content looks and how well upconverted content looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- Nothing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- I bought mine on sale, and at that price it was definitely worth it, otherwise I feel the normal price is a bit too high.


----------



## hogmemberisold

1. The "Model" you have.

- Panasonic TH-50PZ750U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

- Research showed the unit to be the best before jumping way up in dollars and the additional features.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

- The wife likes it







, the 'on timer'


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Audio out is not remote level adjusted or muted.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

- That it remembered the aspect setting it was last at for an input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- To mention the fact about potential burn-in and their recommended settings mentioned on their site be included in the manual.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- How well SD looked.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- No


----------



## badahs

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer 5080HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews from this site and others. Viewing this TV along side others. Didn't need 1080p resolution for my viewing distance, see CNET for an article discussing this.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Video processing power of the Pioneer and the black levels.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

heat coming off the plasma.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

have the tv consume less power and switch the location of the channel and volume controls.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

none yet

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

don't believe the 1080p hype


----------



## ErikD7

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer PDP-5080

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Discussion here, seeing it lined up against the others at the BB "plasma wall," and the BB price tag.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
Looked great out of the box. (First image I saw was Winter X Games over HDMI via TivoHD and I was immediately smitten...)
HD and Blu-ray content is just insanely beautiful
Good assortment of input options
Documentation is pretty good
Setup menus and remote are fairly intuitive
SD content looks pretty good over digital cable
I'm very satisfied with the sound coming from the "speaker bar"

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Not much. It runs pretty warm, but that's not unique to this model. I am terrified one of my kids will destroy it, but that's my problem, not the TV's.


*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

I would like the ability to custom-name the inputs. No biggie though.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

I "get" the issue about the detachable speaker. If you're running audio through a receiver all the time, you don't want it on the wall. Yet as it is, the speaker can make mounting the TV pretty tricky. You can't carry the TV holding onto the speaker bar for support, yet attaching the speaker bar post-mounting can be tricky. I am VERY glad I got a tilt-mount (Sanus). That will make things much easier down the road.


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How big the freakin' box is. I really had to cram to get it in the Odyssey. (Cram my kids, I mean -- not the box.)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. Five years ago, I spent $500 more than I spent on the Pio for a Hitachi 1080i rear-projection model. So I think prices and technology are moving in opposite directions at a pretty good rate.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I was really torn between this one and the 1080p 50PE700U, which is on sale this week @ Costco. I got caught up in the 1080/720 hype, and I found myself liking the Panny because I *thought* I should like it, and liking the Pioneer even though I thought I shouldn't. A little honest introspection showed me the light.


When BB had the 5080 on sale for


----------



## THoey

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG 60PC3D

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"*.

Wife's LG familiarity (she's Korean) and seeing it at Best Buy

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture is amazing...

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Generates heat, but that is to be expected of a unit this size. Also, the glossy finish can be a bear to keep clean.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

PIP

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

The 1080i version of the TV had a handle on the back making it easier to lift to mount. On the new 1080p version they decided to remove the handle. Please put it back.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Did I mention the picture is amazing?

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far with this box. I had the 1080i model for almost a year and had repeated issue with three of the eight plasma sections just going black. Thank god for BB extended warranty. They came a replaced parts three times and then gave me my money back to purchase the new model.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Hey, they are pricey, but I basically have a theater in my home...

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Get the extended warranty plan... Worth every penny.


----------



## gas_leak

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

All of the good reviews and the black levels.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black levels and no IR


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Low buzzing noise


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Ship the Plasma with some of that plastic that goes around the frame b/c the glossy finish is a mess out of the box.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How small my 42" looks next to it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just the low buzz and the frame needed wiping off.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

ummm


----------



## OpieSF

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ750U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Owner testimonials on this forum and professional reviews all pointing to this line being the clear winner in terms of price to performance.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture. I was and continue to be stunned.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The scratch-prone bezel and said bezel's dust collecting accumen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A third HDMI port in the back.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Sitting on my couch after initial setup in a dark room watching the PS3 Earth visualization start up while Ben Fold's "Brick" was streaming from my PC and feeling, just a little bit, like I was actually in orbit. I am pretty sure my mouth was hanging open.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Not a single issue to report.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At $2300 I feel like I made out like a bandit. On the face of it, yes, the barrier entry can be a bit steep, but the user experience once the unit is delivered is so worth it.


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmitran* /forum/post/12862829
> 
> *1. The "Model" you have.*
> 
> 
> Panny TH-58PZ700U
> *
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
> 
> 
> Size, 1080p, value, pix. Great pricing to seal it.
> *
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> Size, great improvement over my current 1st gen Pio PDP, sleep timer (should use it more)
> 
> *4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> Weight, very large bezel
> 
> *5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
> 
> 
> Able to display current resolution
> 
> *6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
> 
> _*OPTION OF INCLUDED WALL MOUNT OR STAND*
> _
> *7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> How HUGE it was, dwarfed my 50" now.
> 
> *8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
> 
> 
> None
> 
> *9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
> 
> 
> Uhm let's see... $3150 after selling bundled Panny BR player, $200 rebate for installation, 24 mos/0% financing. Selling old one for $450 so bottom line is $2500 or about $100/mon next 2 yrs.
> 
> *10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
> 
> 
> Get one of these for yourself.



I think that if you hit recall on the rmote, it will display resolution at the top of the screen.


----------



## aukevin

I got my new plasma about three weeks ago, but I just now saw this thread







Anyway, here's my answers:


1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-58PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I just liked the picture and the size for the $ better I could get with a plasma compared to an LCD. I was replacing a 65" RP CRT so the decision came down between the 58" Panny and a 58" Samsung. They both looked great but I have a friend that has a Panny and he is real happy with his, so I took his recommendation.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*I love the 1080p on my PS3 and Blu-Rays.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*I don't like the double panes of glass where you see the two images when you are at sharp angles. It's not that big of a deal, but I do see this quite a bit because I sometimes watch the TV from the kitchen bar which is at a pretty bad angle to the TV.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Definitely PIP. I miss not having that feature A LOT.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Make the optical out on the back of the set pass the multi-channel sound from all inputs, not just the TV antenna input.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*That the non-high def TV channels looks so good.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Well, I always want things to be cheaper, but it is a heck of a TV so it's worth it.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*The different opinions of breaking your system in kind of bothered me. When I bought my TV, I wanted to use the TV at its best capabilities from the start, but I still did somewhat of a break in period. I didn't run the 0 picture setting, but I was careful with my set for the first couple weeks. I lowered the pic setting down to 10-15 when I was playing my PS3, but bumped it a little higher when watching TV and movies. I'm not sure if I really had to do all that or not, but I'm glad I'm past that point now and can just enjoy the TV with whatever settings I want.*


Finally, here's a pic of my TV and setup:


----------



## kagolu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *p59teitel* /forum/post/12936092
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all they have to do is see it through a window.
> 
> 
> Similar problems led me to make sure I always had a couple of these around - meet the Secretaries of Homeland Security:
> 
> 
> First, the late Otto vom Kirschental, at his earthly post a couple of weeks before he went upstairs, booted St. Peter out of the gatehouse, and took over.
> 
> Attachment 100371
> 
> 
> Next, the young punk Orbis vom Kirschental, straight outta Deutschland.
> 
> Attachment 100372
> 
> 
> Last, the old fella Maximilian St. Padraic vom Gleiesdreick, almost 13 but still prepared to do what's necessary.
> 
> Attachment 100373




Great post and I agree completely.


----------



## fasTLane




----------



## Ken1015

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung HP-T4264

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Was all set to get a 42" Panny at one the Big Box Marts but went to a local Mom & Pop and got a great deal on a better TV.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

It's my first HDTV and I love the picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The built-in speakers are unbearably bad.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

It has everything I need.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Keep up the good work.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The blacks and detail are better than I expected.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

I thought everything was fine but am now noticing judder when watching DVDs. I'll have to apply the firmware fix.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. The fact that they've come down enough for me says they're pretty low.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


----------



## thptrek

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-50PZ77U
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reading reviews on this website. My room has a lot of windows and light and the anti-glare filter of this model works great in this application.
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Fantastic picture even with all the ambient light pouring into the room
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The speakers on the side are not detachable.
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Have a single button on the remote to change picture modes (Custom, Cinema, Vivid, etc).

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How incredibly clear and crisp the picture quality is.
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.
*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes.
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged*.

This model generates a lot of discussion because of the anti glare coating. For my application it works great and is a great feature. It probably does not matter any more since Panasonic has discountinued the anti glare coatings on its 2008 models.


----------



## Oneqwikv6

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews from this site and others. Viewing this TV along side others. Didn't need 1080p resolution for my viewing distance.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Video processing power of the Pioneer and the black levels.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Don't know yet, just purshaed and installed yesterday.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Don't Know! New to HiDef TV


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't Know! Not enough playing time.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Actually how much larger it is at home vs the store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

For those wondering whether to go with 720 or 1080, the 730 looks awesome at home. Much better than it did at Best Buy!


----------



## claymanhb

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 5084


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

HD Picture Quality, Color Accuracy, Viewing Angle


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The color green is the greenest I have ever seen. Can sit just a few feet away in displaying 1080p sources.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD Pic quality.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Better SD processing


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Same as 5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

1080i looked a million times better than my old CRT projection set. 1080i and 1080p look 3d, like a new window.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Paid about $1300 out of pocket for it. Don't ask me how. I just know how to work the big box stores.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love it!


----------



## jgiddyup

Pioneer 5080 and it's fabulous


----------



## kmil





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oneqwikv6* /forum/post/13216886
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer 5080HD
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Reviews from this site and others. Viewing this TV along side others. Didn't need 1080p resolution for my viewing distance.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Video processing power of the Pioneer and the black levels.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Don't know yet, just purshaed and installed yesterday.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> Don't Know! New to HiDef TV
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Don't Know! Not enough playing time.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> Actually how much larger it is at home vs the store.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> none yet
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> For those wondering whether to go with 720 or 1080, the 730 looks awesome at home. Much better than it did at Best Buy!



You said you don't need 1080 for your "viewing distance"............what is YOURS? Mine is 13 feet and a 50 inch Sony LCD 720P. Is a 720P about the "same" quality as a 1080 at 13 feet???


P.S. Thanks!


----------



## Beech63

1. The "Model" you have.

50 in. Pioneer Elite Pro 1140HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

By Chance, Went in to buy the 46 in. Samsung and somebody brought this display back after only a couple of days of use[not big enough for them] the original price was $4500

but that went down to $2500 open box deal, and my brother in law did the taxes for one of the executives and he got a stack of employee discount coupons and I took one and that brought the price down to $1750


3.What do you like best about your plasma.

A nice clean look, no speakers and the price


4. What you don't like about your plasma.

SD viewing, Pioneer wont let you change the color of the bars on the side to black, it's light grey or that b&w mirror image.


5.What features you wish your plasma had.

Just to be able watch SD without having to zoom to fit the screen[only another year and then not a problem].


6.What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your plasma.

Input labeling and make those bars black on the sides.


7.What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your plasma.

HD programming is out of this world, X-Box gaming is great. Had a 36 in. crt before this.


8.What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your plasma.

None


9.Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

About 10 years ago a 42 in. Sony plasma was @ $26,000, We sure have come along way since then and it will only get better as the technology keeps getting better.


10.Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I agree with some of the past posts about 1080 or 720. The Pioneer display is 768 and from 13 feet looks great.


----------



## CardNation

1. LG - 42PC5D


2. Great reviews, amazing picture even compared to plasmas twice its price and the price was right!


3. Very aesthetically appealing TV (looks great mounted on the wall), the picture is one of the best 720p I have seen.


4. The menu is very lagging as far as adjustability options. Can be very slow when switching between SD and HD channels as well as switching between inputs.


5. Can't think of any off the top of my head.


6. See #4.


7. How incredibly bright the picture is, and how well it does with blacks and dark browns.


8. None to date (4 months)


9. I'm a gadget junky so I deal with it.


----------



## NTX1

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

1080P in 50" and it's Panasonic










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture in SD










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Gets a little warm but fixed with adding 120mm intake fans










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Front aux A/V inputs and USB










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Superior picture at home vs the store display and the killer sounding speakers!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At time of purchase Yes










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A swivel base would be the ticket!










Happy Plasma Owner!


----------



## big angry

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HPT4254


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I hung out at Circuit City for hours looking at the TV's, and this one just "spoke to me". It had a great picture, and it just looks cool with that glossy black finish. Like the obelisk from 2001. It's very imposing.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Well first off the picture is beautiful. Like I said the glossy black exterior is very nice and classy. The side HDMI input is really cool to have. And the headphone jack. Which seems like a small thing, but I use my headphones all the time. I even like the little blue light that comes on when the TV is turned off, it provides enough illumination to see when I'm groping my way to the bathroom in the middle of the night.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I don't really care for the silver accent piece at the bottom of the TV. I may try taking it off and painting it black. The speakers are not very good.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It would be nice if the base was motorized, so that I could swivel the TV from my chair instead of getting up to rotate it. For the price I paid I'm certainly not complaining though. Also, a digital coax output would have been nice (it only has Toslink).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

put a digital coax on it and that's about it


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good it looked. I mean, it looked good in the store and all, but when I got it home it looked REALLY good. Probably because unlike the store my house doesn't have flourescent lights.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Not a thing (knock on wood)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Oh heck no. But that goes for a lot of things these days. Have you seen the price on a gallon of milk lately? I guess that's why they call it a recession.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would not hesitate to recommend this TV to anyone. Although it's not top of the line anymore, I don't see how the features of the newer models justify the price you have to pay. I see no purpose in spending another $400 for 1080p over 1080i when you really can't even tell the difference (I suppose some people can tell the difference, but those are the people that are probably out spending $5000 on a TV instead of $1400).


----------



## tonyflo04

1. The "Model" you have.


- Panasonic TH-50PZ77U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- I have been using a 32" Sammy 720p and wanted to step-up my game


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- The size...man it did not look that big at the store


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- the recommended "break-in" period


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- cooking my meals and a spouse mute


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- Make it a hair lighter...carrying it up 3 flights of stairs was a pain in the sciatica


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- The size...I thought it would look good in my 11x14 living room...it almost overpowers the room


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- The price I paid for mine was awesome


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


- I would love the perfect tool for configuring the unit after the "break-in" period. The best colors for my room.


----------



## Capo Crimine

1. The "Model" you have. Magnavox 50' 50mf231


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price and brand.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looked good for regular cable and really good on xbox 360.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The image would ghost for awhile after playing a game.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Anti burn image.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

anti burn image


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Oh good it looked.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It turn off twice by it self. The ghost image after playing games. The sound from the speakers. The little red lighting across the screen.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

NOt on this model.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

NO. I returned mine.


----------



## Seth Gecko

1. The "Model" you have.


- Pioneer 5010 Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- Wanted a step up from 46" Sony LCD


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- Colors and black level


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- the recommended "break-in" period


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- Bring the price down so everyone can enjoy.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- The PQ. It looked better at home than the store!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- You get what you pay for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


- none


----------



## E411

1. The "Model" you have.

-- Panasonic TH-42PZ85U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-- Price, PQ, Many improvements over last years model. Pioneer doesn't make a 42" 1080p

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

--Rich in color, stylish bezel, sharp image

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-- Too new for that, I'm hopeful that I wont find anything lol

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-- Picture in Picture

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-- Add Picture in Picture

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-- How sturdy the pedestal was (this was a concern for me because it's the same design as the sony xbr4 and that tv wobbled) the panny doesn't move.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-- Again too new, I hope I wont have any!!

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-- Yes and no,

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-- Haha, I don't think I could do much better than the creators lol.


----------



## DavidFromNYC

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Color and PQ. Oh, 4 HDMI input helps.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


SD looks decent.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


None.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Can't think of anything at this point.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None at this point.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It looks nicer then I thought.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Very slight fan noise.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I could have went with a same size panny and saved about $500 but I just can't get over how natural the color looks.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None.


----------



## zorba1331

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5080


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Had an LG that lasted 42 days. Replaced it with a 4280 and after a few weeks decided that size did matter and that I needed to go to 50" again! Thank goodness for the LG lemon that I got!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size, pureness and richness of picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Hmmmm...pretty happy so far!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Narrower box. I am going to store that sucker but it is huge!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was surprised at how much more fun it was to play xbox on!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


It is really exposing the lazy, couch potatoe side of me that I was trying to disguise.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Well, let's see how long it lasts. It is nice to have a beautiful tv.


----------



## fuji49

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 6010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The picture quality of the Kuro line and the reputation of Pioneer. I was originally looking at the 5080 but the fiance and I visted BB together and she wanted to go with a 60" display. I obviously did not argue with her.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality and size. We are upgrading from a 37" Sony plasma so this a pretty big jump for us.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing so far. We've only had it for a couple days but so far we are extremely pleased.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Although I personally like the appearance of the display itself, my fiance wishes it came in silver or white or at least had silver trim.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Can't think of anything as of yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much more tolerant I am of my fiance's tv shows.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None as of yet. No audible buzzing or anything.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Purchased through a forum sponsor and am very satisfied.


----------



## bigpannyfan

How's the screen reflection on the new Panasonic 85 series? Is it significantly reduced from the PZ700U?


----------



## ruckus87

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Was tempted to buy the PZ77 series, but settled on this b/c of pricing offered


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and slim (compared to my 1st Gen DLP)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

nothing yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

really differentiate the product lines...too many options.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the slimness


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

nada


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

not yet for the larger screens


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## fireman325

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung FP-T5084


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Got a great deal at Best Buy, favorable review at cnet.com


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture, great off-angle viewing


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Haven't found anything yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Hasn't come up short yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Factory calibration


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It gets really warm


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

On one occasion playing Wii, loud buzzing coming from TV


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Been very happy with it. I've seen where some people have had a real problem with buzzing, but so far it's only happened to me on one isolated occasion.


----------



## cashmonee

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-4280HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, 4 HDMI, Overall Quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Detachable speaker like the larger models and more picture controls.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add more picture controls.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good the picture looks. I knew it would be good, but not this good!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, especially the price I paid.


----------



## CHP_VR

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer Elite PRO-110FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Picture Quality, Build Quality, Warranty*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture quality is the best I've every seen*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Plastic screen cover.. I would prefer glass*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*At this point in time, this has everything I wanted*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*a. Add wireless options instead of only RJ45 ethernet

b.Not fond of the remote control. Change it to full back lighting (flip out portion of controller, can't see it at night and buttons are very small)*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How great it looked in daylight ambient light conditions*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Absolutely nothing (qualifier: At this point in time)*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*No, but my wife convinced me that I was worth it*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Purchased at the Pioneer Retail Store in South Coast Plaza.. Fantastic service and installation*


----------



## KapoostaKid

My pio 5010 arrived yesterday, 2 DAYS after placing my order. Bought in AZ., shipped from NY state. Arrived in perfect condition-and no detectable hum. Gorgeous display. More than I expected. And best of all; my doctor's results from my blood work revealed my prostrate is rated at .029! Of course, the main subject was my soon-to-arrive pio 5010. (did I detect a trace of blood, as he bit his lip?) =P


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KapoostaKid* /forum/post/13503414
> 
> 
> My pio 5010 arrived yesterday, 2 DAYS after placing my order. Bought in AZ., shipped from NY state. Arrived in perfect condition-and no detectable hum. Gorgeous display. More than I expected. And best of all; my doctor's results from my blood work revealed my prostrate is rated at .029! Of course, the main subject was my soon-to-arrive pio 5010. (did I detect a trace of blood, as he bit his lip?) =P



Sure hear lots of info here at AVS!


Congrats on both accounts!


----------



## KapoostaKid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz01* /forum/post/13507854
> 
> 
> Sure hear lots of info here at AVS!
> 
> 
> Congrats on both accounts!



(almost as low as the pio black level)


----------



## Faceless Rebel

*I CAN HAS PLASMA?!*


1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TH-42PZ700U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*It was on sale at Costco.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Black. It never goes out of style.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Clear green fringing during fast motion in hockey games.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*1080p over component and VGA inputs.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Add support for 1080p over component and VGA inputs!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How freakin' heavy this thing is. It's no lightweight like an LCD. It's definitely a 2-person TV in terms of lifting it.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Green fringing during fast motion. Yeah, I'm one of those who can see the plasma green trails. If it drives me insane, I will have to return this TV.


There is no "Size 2" (1:1 pixel mapping) available for 720p or 480i/p, only for 1080p.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*You're kidding, right? I paid $1.2k for this thing including tax and shipping. You'd better believe today's prices are worth it!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I hope either I get used to the green fringing or it goes away with burn in, or I don't think I'll be able to keep this TV.*


----------



## ZakGSXR

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung FP-T5884


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture, Features & Price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture while watching movies an playing 360.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Remote selectable Inputs


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How large it was in my living room compared to the showroom.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Sporadicly shutting itself on / off.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


----------



## rider45

Well i am just going to ditto both E441 & rucksu87 responses.


1. The "Model" you have.

-- Panasonic TH-42PZ85U


One VERY nice tv.


and it is now onsale at bestbuy, $200 off the price i paid (got credit back today) and if you can find the 10% off coupon that puts it at under $1,500 for the brand new model that have just recently hit the street. The 50" is on sale too.


----------



## pj121391

Just picked up a Panny TH-42PZ85U

Now watching Blade Trinty on TNT HD

So far everything is looking just like I expected

out of the box on Standard. I will Calibrate within

the next few days.


----------



## Davird_Jr

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN-50A550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

1080P Plasma!! Reasonable price, previous experience with Samsung 23" LCD (Love It!), 36 month interest free at BestBuy


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Gorgeous picture even with SD satellite


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far (except I can't take my eyes off it, does that count?)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing yet, just got it.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Howe good it would look with SD material


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing yet - 5 days in


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

This TV would have cost double or triple a few years ago and the picture is excellent. Hoping the reliablility will be as good as the 10 yr old CRt it replaced, which never hicupped.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get one!


----------



## Raphael O

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH50PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

for my budget of $1400 - this was the best i could afford .


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

better than lcd for me IMO when watching movies



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

had to break it in - wish they do this in the factory . remote control in not well layed out , stand is cheap and flimsy


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080P for the same price


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please include a wall mount with the price , and a better remote control , make the stand a lot better too - it feels cheap and flimsy.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

none


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

so far none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Prices went down and i feel it is worth it righ now - it wont hurt if prices go down more


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## ChevyIIMan

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN50A450P1D

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

We were at the store looking at the 50" LG when this one caught my wifes eye, she said it looked much better "a.k.a. Hawk Vision" and for the price diff with some haggling we took the plunge on it.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture sharpness is leaps and bounds over our 42" Sony LCD Projection and the black levels even with settings turned down for the first few hundred hours are amazing.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Screen reflections, but weve eliminatoed most of thsoe with tiling it and new blinds lol....

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Right now im happy with it how it is.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Nothing that I can think of.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

IQ plain and simple....

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None Yet

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Its a luxury item.... plain and simple so it was well worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Dollar for Size this was a killer deal. Although not 1080p I have no need for ti at this time, but I would gladly reccomend and buy another Samsung Plasma.


----------



## delphi96

*Good*


Outstandingly dark blacks

Bright whites

*Bad*


Poor detail

Poor sharpness


This is compared to my two year old Hitachi 42HDS69. The store display model previously place in a high inaccessible position, is the same as my sample. I don't recommend this TV.

*Verdict*


TV is being returned next week.


----------



## Bengoshi2000

1. Panasonic TH-50PX75U


2. Consumer Reports rated it a "best buy." Sears put it on sale for $1299 w/ a 10% rebate (using my Sears card). Positive reviews here and at CNet. Low frequency of repair. Brand loyalty.


3. PQ and the size.


4. Only 2 HDMI inputs. No front/side inputs. Once on the wall, inputs are a wee bit tricky to get to.


5. Better Image retention / Burn In prevention. An additional input on the front or side.


6. Extend the manufacturer's warranty to 2 years.


7. I was worried that my DVD's were going to look inferior, even though I have a progressive scan player (with component outputs). I took some of my DVD's to the store and had them hook up a DVD player to the unit so I could watch them. I thought the PQ was "fair to partly cloudy." However, once at home, my DVD's look great... much, much better than I had thought possible!


8. None so far (other than finding a decent antenna for OTA digital stations).


9. For me, retail prices (i.e. Best Buy, C City, Crutchfield... etc) are not worth it. But once these panels go on sale (or if you roll the dice with an internet e-tailer), most definitely.


10. I almost didn't get this panel due to all of the "burn in" hysteria. But I did a lot of reading (here and elsewhere on the internet... i.e. CNet) and I discovered that it's just not that big of a problem these days _*if*_ you use a certain amount of common sense and don't "abuse" the panel with static images. I am going to keep the pic settings dialed down until I get 100-150 hours on the panel. After that I'm going to keep the aspect ratio on full or just to eliminate side pillars on SD programming, and limit any gaming (not that we have a gaming console). I may even briefly hook up my old Atari 2600 for giggles!


----------



## stickboy2k

1. The "Model" you have.

50PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research. Picture quality and black levels. Fit and finish.

Reliability.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything, I am still in love. Picture quality is amazing.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Better PC resolution via the vga port. (but I haven't tried it yet) I will eventually go dvi-hdmi and then I will get full resolution so It wont matter.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


The owners thread is full of diatribes regarding certain aspects of this set. For me, I love it, and would change nothing. Some feel a firmware update for the quality of the standard picture setting would be good, I am not sure I care.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


WAF. Also how thin it is.

Also that I have NO issues or problems....None.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See above...none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. Prices are so much better than a year ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


There is much in the owners thread for this set that might make a person feel this set is problematic. Much of that is paranoia and petty bickering over trivia aspects of this set's performance. As for me, I am totally satisfied and would (and have) recommend this to my family or my best friend. It is awesome.


----------



## dstyle

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 6010FD Kuro


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Black levels and that Pioneer makes quality plasmas!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ is awesome, black glossy finish, 4 HDMI ports


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The dreaded buzz, however its not a deal breaker yet. But knowing that there is a buzz annoys the hell out of me... I guess I'll hide it by putting the volume up. Returning the set will be problematic since I purchase it online, and what is the likelihood that I will get a set that doesn't have a buzz. There is no other problems besides the buzz, so I guess I can bear with it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The set is pretty features-rich already.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Do the recommended break-in of the plasma to get the most out of your set.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How heavy it was. I had to get it professionally mounted. I did not want to risk dropping it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just the buzzing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes and no. While I got a good deal for the tv, I still think that overall hdtv prices need to come down a lot.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

One of the best tvs on the market besides the Elite version. If you can't wait for a 9G plasma, then get the 8G.


----------



## dabrit

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP5010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Researched extensively, at first looking at the high end LCD's eg Samsung 71 and 81 series, then after a little more research, it was clear the best picture quality available was on a plasma unit hence purchasing Pioneer, although my model isn't quite as good as the elite line, I highly doubt there is much difference, applied service menu adjustements along with Dnices setting and have never looked back, simply breathtaking.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Colour, clarity, defenition, contrast and uh, oh yeah everything!!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The extra $20 a month that it tacks on to my electricity bill!!!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Washer and Dryer!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Change the stock setting right away, find someone you can trust for settings or an ISF calibration.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That it had been used for over 600 hours!!! Didn't matter though since I found out and had the store that I purchased it at, replace it with a new one.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Gives off quite a bit of heat.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


If you're an addict like me then yes, for the average person just looking for a new tv, no!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Those of you, who are looking into getting a plasma display look no farther than the Pioneer 5010 ( although I'm not sure if it's availbable anymore) you really don't have to worry about burnin with this tv due to the orbiter function, never seen any trace of it on my unit, the black levels are second to none, picture quality is outstanding, and personally I can't warrant spending another $2000 for the elite version, which is probably only slightly better than this unit, the difference is in the warranty; 1 year manufacturer vs two years.

Go out and get this tv today.


----------



## bunkai

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH50-PX80

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, information on this forum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Love the PQ - best bang for the buck



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Just the HD source which could be more consistent as this plasma shows every deficiency


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


it's all good


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


lower the price so I could have afforded the 58"










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Picture quality and how large it looks at home vs the stores


----------



## HoustonPerson

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic 42PZ85U 2008 model – In the house for 10 days

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Specifically wanted the CATs system; 30,000 to 1 CR; and high quality that would last!

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ is the by far the best we have had in the house, the other very high priced HD sets (8 of them) are not even close to this set’s PQ. All sources of input are pure, clean, and razor sharp. It “was” a window to the world.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Very poor QA at the factory! Sound Amp was bad; found that out in the first 10 minutes. Obviously, it was missed at the factory. Extreme high distortion, could not understand a word anyone was saying.


CATs system does not work. I have tested “every” 2008 Panasonic Plasma in the stores (about 25 so far). The CATs system does not work on a single 2008 Panasonic Plasma. It does work on “all” of their 2007 models perfectly!


The first problem is a fluke, and not the norm. The second problem is a flaw in design, engineering, or manufacturing.

Both problems go back to the Mexico Build quality (QA).

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Build Quality

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Pay attention to what is going on in Mexico, and get the problems fixed.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The picture quality. Razor sharp, perfect on sports, primetime, and movies. Color is excellent and accurate; we did not get the red push others had, and the grass looked like real grass. Pure and even solid grays from black to white over the entire screen. Plain DVD’s look close to HD. HDMI hookup was perfect and matched the internal tuner 100% (this is not true for any of the many Samsung’s we have owned)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

The two mentioned above are it. We notified Panasonic on the second day, it went back.

*9. Do you really think that today’s "Prices" are worth it.*

No: All of today’s HD sets are still way over priced. All that we have owned have major problems out of the box or have failed within 2 years.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

If Panasonic can address the “build quality” and make these things reliable, they could own the market.

Yes, we will try another Panasonic as soon as we figure out which one.


----------



## noctjazz

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-50PX75U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


PQ, cosmetics, price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


PQ on HD channels / XBox360

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing so far.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Automatic aspect ratio switching

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Couple more HDMI inputs

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How big it actually is, and how the already awesome PQ seem to be constantly improving with time. SD is better than expected also.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes, but on sale or clearance, hell yes!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I have had no problem with Burn In or IR as some people worry with plasma. Just dial the settings down for a while at first, fill the screen with the channel, and your good to go.


----------



## TedSeattle

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PDP-5080HD.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


The reviews, and all the raves on this forum. I realized that I'd bought my previous TV in 1992, and while I don't know if my 5080 will last that sixteen years, I figured that a high-end model would keep me satisfied for longer.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture quality is fabulous, hypnotic.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The power consumption.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


It's hard to think of anything. It might be nice if the closed-captioning could be activated without having to navigate the menus. Clearly I'm straining to come up with one.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Make the default calibration appropriate for home viewing. Make a separate "showroom bright" setting for the salespeople to use.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How much betters DVDs look over component inputs as compared to S-Video (which was the best my previous TV could accept). Perhaps the Pioneer can upscale over component inputs better than it can over S-Video?

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Nothing that qualifies as a problem. (One thing I've noticed is that, when watching letterboxed material in Zoom mode, it looks like the edges of the image are cut off. Is this a result of overscan?)

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


When I first started shopping for an HDTV, I wasn't sure. But then I thought about how much a desktop computer usually costs, and how long they usually last. A big-screen plasma doesn't seem so expensive by comparison.


----------



## zero100

1. The "Model" you have.


LG 50PG6000.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After much deliberation between LCD's and Plasmas I decided on Plasmas, was gonna go for a cheaper option of a

Samsung 50" (the older series not the new ones coming out) but then I thought what the hell you only live once and went for the new LG which sounded great from some of the reviews I read about it, looks sweet too!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The whole schebang


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Potential burn in and the 200 hour run in time, specifically for my model dust sticks to it like whatsit to a whasit. Nothing else as yet but only had it only a week so something may crop up










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p but then I havent got a PS3, just a 360 so no prob there, and I just love its SD picture so 1080p wouldnt be as good for SD, so it has pros and cons.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Give detailed info about avoided screen burn, ie run in time, use zoom features, how to use anti burn tech etc, all in front of manual in big bold letters.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good the Standard def was, wowsers it almost looks like High def and I is not kidding thee! Although snooker and footy isnt as good as films and tv progs but hey still darn good for a 50incer at 8 feet away!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing major as yet "TOUCH WOOD!!". The dust issue again, getting VGA input to map properly although I think this is a common and unavoidable issue. Its a big lump and is a pain to move about, ruuning in time for Plasma to avoid burn.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes I think so, mine was a grand but its a well nice piece of kit and will hopefully last me for some years to come and will give me great pleasure playing Halo 3 online and some tomb raider







Plus cant wait to watch some sweet sci fi films on it too! What with real life inflation going through the roof at the mo the prices on offfer for the technology is simply superb.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Im worried about burn but I decided on a Plasma as they have more life to the picture than the LCD's in my opinion and you can get bigger screens at cheaper prices too which is a big plus. I dont mind looking after it a bit more than an LCD if I can enjoy better quality pics. I will run in my plasma for 200hours minimum before playing my 360 on it and Ive turned on orbiter function and will use the white wash if needed. When I do start playing the 360 I will set lower brightness and contrast and will zoom in sometimes to alter any HUD positions on the screen, all this will hopefully prevent screen burn, if it doesnt I may well cry and bring up a little bit of sick...


----------



## jas681312

1. LG 50PG20

2. pricing, research, recommendations

3. picture quality, size fits the room well

4. nothing

5. one additional HDMI

6. make remote backlit

7. picture quality was better than I thought, and the size

8. none so far

9. They are getting better. This cost less than I expected it would.

10. The picture quality from air HD broadcasts is stunning. I use a

Philips upconverting DVD player and DVDs also look quite good. There is

note much difference in quality between the HDMI and component video

from DVD.


----------



## b_scott

1. Pioneer Kuro PDP-5010FD 50" 1080p


2. PQ, Black Level, asthetics, features


3. PQ/Black Level


4. Occasionally I can hear buzz. That's about it.


5. Network input


6. Supply stand that is adjustable "down" so if you don't want to use the speaker you can hide the chicken legs.


7. How amazing the calibrated PQ is and how deep the blacks are


8. None so far except occasional buzz during quiet scenes.


9. Yes but it's expensive. However I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for."


10. Don't worry about break-in. Just put the set on modest settings for the first 200 hours. D-Nice's settings are magical.


went from this:











to this:


----------



## rubicon_zj

1. The "Model" you have.

pn42a450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

the price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

playin call of duty4 online


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the blue light at the bottom of the tv


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

pip


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

not so much the plasma as the remote its kind of cheap and one with light would be nice


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how much bigger my tv is than my old 20" tv


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none exept a light buzzing when there is a lot of red on the screen


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

hell yeah!


----------



## johnnymg

1. The "Model" you have.

Pani TH-42PH10UKA


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

overall quality and "value". This pup was just $1100 including shipping and wall mount.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

sharpness and color accuracy


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Black levels are pretty mediocre. Granted, better than my 7 series Pani but nevertheless somewhat disappointing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

NA


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Improve the black level!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Black levels are still relatively mediocre.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No "problems" per se.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes


----------



## 761-honda

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, Rich Bright PQ that stood above LG, Samsung 720p


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Contrast Levels


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Some video noise, very very slight


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Its got everything I need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Swivel Stand


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That its looks 2X better after a few hundred hours


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Everything but the high price LCDs no value


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None


----------



## eXcelon969

Panny 58PZ700U

Panny BD30 Blu-Ray

DirecTV HD-DVR

Xbox360 Elite

Monster HTS3600

Polk RTI12 Towers

Polk CSi5 Center

Sanus VMDD26 Mount

Powerbridge In-Wall


All equipment is in the master closet which is directly behind the TV wall. I just need to wait for my center channel stand to arrive =)


----------



## Talk2Me

1. The "Model" you have.


Fujitsu P50HXA30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PQ and quality.Did not want to always look to next years model.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ on Blu-ray and cable 1080i


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It is not an Aviamo.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Another HDMI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


see #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How after all these years,it has been trouble free

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Do not worry so much about all the latest numbers.Concentrate on PQ not1080p vs 720p.


----------



## ZBoomer

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PDP-6010FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


I made the mistake of purchasing a >$3k LCD TV based on how it looked in the store, and was disappointed with its performance at home. After more research and reading AVS forum, I decided I wanted to make sure the 2nd time around, so I went with the expensive Plasma.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Overall PQ is amazing, deep blacks, and awesome motion handling on sports (one of my big issues with the LCD.)


Also does 3:3 pulldown (72Hz) for 24fps movies.


The burn-in reduction features are also nice - pixel orbiting, auto-side bars, auto picture resizing, turns off screen if it detects a still image for too long, etc.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The stand is kind of cheesy, but I plan to mount it so no big deal. Not fond of the detachable speaker setup, but that does work great for people who just want a display panel only.


My Dish VIP622 DVR will not sync up via HDMI; I think this is the "fault" of the DVR as my PS2 does sync fine; but basically I don't think much of HDMI, specifically HDCP to begin with.


Aside from these minor issues, nothing else so far.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


I would like the TV to display the input resolution and frequency when "display" is pressed, but it does not. It displays the resolution only.


I'm hard-pressed to think of anything else.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Give me my feature above via firmware update.







Lower the price a bit!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How much better it looked on sports than the LCD, and how much better it looked from an angle.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None, aside from my DVR not syncing via HDMI, and I think that's the DVR's issue.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Hmm, not sure on that one. I do think the set is awesome, but a bit too expensive.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


If you watch sports, or sit at any angle at all to your TV, do yourself a favor and ignore the salesman in the store pushing LCD, and spouting FUD about Plasma - you want PLASMA, not LCD. It's just amazing the difference watching basketball for example, and I had a new LCD with "supposed" good response times. It looked horrible compared to the Plasma.


----------



## SiR Steel

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer PDP-4280HD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*1. The reviews on this site.

2. The reviews from other sites.

3. I got a good deal on one.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Picture quality is outstanding.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*No 1080p*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*1080p*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Demo mode*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How light it was*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*This is the first TV I have ever purchased*


----------



## mmatheny

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN-50A550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

1080P Plasma!! Full HD via VGA. Scads of picture controls (Love It!), 36 month interest free at BestBuy

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Gorgeous picture even with SD cable, seems to upscale SD MUCH better that LCD. The JustScan image setting works great! USB interface (hooked up a card reader, now can throw any storage cards in and watch my pics in gorgeous resolution!!)

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Shiny plastic bezel attracts every dog hair in my house!

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Clear CC background. Universal remote. 4th HDMI

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*Hot button for PIP, see #5.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How well it renders SD material. How absolutely awe inspiring it looks in HD! (even with Comcast's compressed HD - damn you Comcast!! QUIT IT!)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Nothing yet - 9 days in

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

This TV would have cost double or triple a few years ago and the picture is excellent. (3 yrs no interest helps!) Hoping the reliablility will be as good as the 13 yr old JVC CRT it replaced, which never hiccuped.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Get one! NOW!!


----------



## gdsob74

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi 42PD9800TA


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


PQ, cosmetics, price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ on SD & HD channels, Sound Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Blacks could be deeper


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Free ISF calibration


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Improve on the blacks


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It's huge for my condo and how good the PQ is even without calibration


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, but I got it directly from the supplier


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Hitachis make some really good plasmas for the money. All it's missing is an ISF calibration service like the Pioneers.


----------



## zeppfan1

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer Elite Pro 1150HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Seeing it on display, natural PQ

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Of course the HD is great, but SD is very good on this set

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing so far

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


A way to travel to the future for football season

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Fix the TV guide feature before you put it out for purchase

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The manufacture date, bought it May 16, made in Sept 2007

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


12 blue lights associated with tv guide feature

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


At the price I got it for, yes

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


This tv has surpassed my expectations and what I saw in the store


----------



## ouini

*1. The "Model" you have.*

* Panasonic TH-42PX80U. (720p)

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

* The combination of reviews in this thread,

* the possible downside of LCD ghosting,

* anything larger would be too large for the room,

* the 720/1080p difference on a 42” is supposed to be imperceptible,

* and the free installation for Panasonics.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

* It has an ATSC tuner, which pretty much works with my old large TV antenna and coax.

* Turns out, I like HD!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

* Power cord is too short for mounting mid-wall height.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

* Haven’t yet found a way for aspect ratio to change automatically for each channel / function.

* An HD15 computer input (which my 20” HD Insignia has!)

* A procedure for calibration (thanks for this forum)

* Component output to record … the TV is the only HD tuner I have, and recording through composite is “eh”.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

* Don’t bother trying to push the Viera (pay for) SD photo wallpaper aspect … of course people will just use their own pictures or wallpaper gotten online. What a silly feature. I hope I didn’t pay more for that!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

* How many channels I get through antenna.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

* So far, none.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

* This is the first main TV I’ve ever bought, and I might have buyer’s justification syndrome, but it seems that it was worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

* I really had to read both this TV’s manual, and my old DVD player/recorder manual, to get the most out of them. My DVD player is not an upscaler, but was not set for progressive scan, nor for uncompressed 24/96 sound.

* Do your research on mounts. If you must have inexpensive, or if you need an articulated mount that extends any real distance (more than 18”), be sure to buy from a better known manufacturer, nothing chinszy.


----------



## 1fishbulb

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Color accuracy, handling of 1080i film material, VGA port.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

That I can hook anything up to it. Styling, size (read: width and depth), it's plasma! and picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Almost nothing, have seen some green phosphors but minimal. Sometimes I swear I see cabling noise or some kind of noise but not very often and most people don't notice. speakers are weak but acceptable for built in. Remote and menu could be more intuitive or easy to navigate. Every once in a while it does not deinterlace properly.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish I could manually name the input ports instead of choose from their predefined names. It would be nice if the USB port handled pictures. Not a big deal b/c there are millions of ways to do that. 1080P would be cool,but once again, not a big deal since my viewing distance and material would show negligible difference. A way to adjust overscan without calling a technician but again, not a big deal since I will be able to do that once I get my HTPC set up. 120hz would be nice, slow pans on movies are too juddery for my taste, most people would never notice though.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The menus could be less clumsy.



7. What was your biggest "SurpriseS" after you received your Plasma.

The digital and NTSC tuner are MILES better than the tuner I have for my PC (Pinnacle USB), picking up many more stations.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Not sure if it's my source or cabling but audio sometimes got static'y' and dropped coming from my dreamcast. Certain frequencies seemed to distort. Once again, most likely this is the source (yet it was fine on my 4:3 SD TV last week) my Sega Saturn has nasty artifacts every 5 or 10 seconds using a composite input (does it on side and rear).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well, since I bought one, yes. When the huge floor standing big screens came out 10 or 15 or maybe even 20 years ago, they were NTSC, rear projection and $5000 and crap. $1300 for a 50" plasma, too darn nice to pass up.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I have had the TV for 24 hours but here goes: VGA port works great and has more adjustability than I expected. The component ports can also accept composite input. That SD really is pretty nice at a proper distance. It's really not obtrusive. It's just gorgeous, off and on. Speakers really aren't too bad at low levels. I LOVE that I can see, hear and understand MUCH better what the director of a movie intended, making movies, funnier, more touching and more exciting. I have had NO image retention that I could discern with normal viewing. I have been careful but I have watched SD programmig with the barn doors (not stretched), played by XBOX with component video, played videogames over the VGA port in 4:3 and accidentally had the contrast way up, still learning the menus.


I'll add more as I think of it.


----------



## Pibbo

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-42PZ80U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Wanted a nice 1080p plasma which was bigger than current 37" tv. Chose the 80U over the 85U because it was cheaper and has the same PQ.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Black level and color vibrancy and accuracy... all tied.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Not enough options to adjust picture. Can't add overscan so my PS2 output fills the screen (guess I should get a PS3







). Currently having some issues with the set not turning on when it's turned off of particular inputs. Get 10 blinks, have to reset the TV, unplug the device, turn TV on and plug device back in.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Ability to adjust screen position and amount of overscan. Also to be able to give inputs custom names.
*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Keep up the good work, but give customers more control.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The AMAZING picture quality! WOW!









*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


See blinking issue above.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


For Panny plasmas? Definitely, especially since I got employee pricing.









*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Pictures!


----------



## baggio21

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro PDP-5080HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, Picture, Reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture is just incredible. I've been installing HDTV's for 6+ years and this is by far one of the best pictures I've ever seen. Fujitsu was the only comparable set I've come across. The colors, clarity and blacks are just jaw dropping. My wife was blown away when I set the TV up yesterday and put Discovery HD Theater on the TV. Can't be happier.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has everything but 1080p but doesn't need it. The picture is fantastic.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Quicker break-in period. (wishful thinking)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The sound bar. I'm saving up for my speaker and receiver system and will be using the sound bar that came with the TV for awhile. The sound is way better than I thought. Not anything that will blow your face off but very good.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Every penny.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't read too much into all the opinions and threads that are started about comparing TV's and which one is better than the other. Remember everyone has different taste and viewing pleasure. I will swear by this TV but its not for everyone.


----------



## dalvis1

I have a Viore 42" Plasma and there is no place to get service for it. Wal-mart sold them and no longer carrys them (go figure). They put the worst plasma on the market out and now no one sells it or act if there is no such thing. If you've got one and it's still under warranty TAKE IT BACK NOW!!!!! I had mine since Thanksgiving of 06. A year and a half and now the picture is gone and the service center that looked at it said it would cost at lease half of the price I paid for it ($1000) to maybe make it work. The rear end is full of high voltage lines instead of the minimun voltage lines and a logistical nightmare.


----------



## elwood58

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Vizio JV50P

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Integrated 5.1 Surround Sound with 5.8gHz Wireless Rear Channels

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Wireless Surround

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


No S-Video and slow power on sequence.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


More Optical Inputs

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


More optical inputs

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Initial picture quality

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Nice clean install.


----------



## SpartanNate

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-65PF10UK


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Was looking at the TH-65PZ750U (consumer model), but it was hard to find. Roman from Clarity convinced me to go with this one. It has more setting adjustments to allow for finer tuning and it has a higher contrast ratio than the consumer model. I really wanted something 60"+.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size & PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Being that it is a pro-model, it doesn't have a TV tuner or speakers, also lacking composite and S-Video inputs, but my AVR covers that because it will output any video through its component. Also, the component is BNC connection (not RCA) so I needed to buy adapters (about $0.50 at monoprice.com).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Haven't played with it enough yet to decide...probably those mentioned in the "what I don't like" section. It might be nice to have some front A/V inputs as well.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Dual Picture mode works with any two sources (does not require one to be a tuner input) and its ability to configure it pretty much any way that I want.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

...I think it's a bit pricey, but if not everyone buys them, the prices will remain high. Why doesn't everyone want a 65" plasma???


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Dubz4lif3

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-42PX80U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Best Bang for the Buck!
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Awesome PQ, Black levels and Awesome Design.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*

Its Not a Kuro









*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Absolute Black









*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Nothing, for the Price nothing beats this Panny.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How amazing the PQ was especially over LCDs.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Some Fringing and Dithering but only at 1ft away so doesnt bother me at my viewing or anys distance.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


For Sure!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


No IR or Burn-in, PLASMA is the way to go!


----------



## Bluegrasser

1. Pioneer Elite PRO-1150HD


2. The depth or 3D quality to the picture.


3. It's physically beautiful and the PQ is breathtaking.


4. I wish IR wasn't even an issue. I know it's not a big one anymore and I'm not going to worry about it, but I really wish IR didn't exist so I wouldn't even have to give it a thought.


5. 1080p, I guess. Not that I need it or miss it, but it's the only thing this TV doesn't have so I guess it's the best answer here.


6. I'd add RCA jacks to the right and left side and then to the speakers so you can plug the removable speakers in with short audio cables. The standard speaker wire hookup looks sort of chinsy, but I'll get over it.


7. The size. It didn't look this big in the store.


8. None, but I've only had it a day.


9. For the price I paid? Heck yeah.


10. I love the XBR's and was intending to buy one if I ever bought a flat-screen. Then I saw the Pioneers. The XBR's have a crystal clear picture and they are beautiful, but the picture is flat (as in 2D) and almost "brittle" looking. The plasmas in general--and Pioneers in particular--have a depth to the image that the LCD's didn't. I'd still love an XBR somewhere in the house, but since I only have one "somewhere" for big HDTV I went with my favorite--the Pioneer.


----------



## BMWguy206

*1. The "Model" you have.
*_Samsung PN58A550_*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*_Great value and No Payment/No Interest for 12 months from Amazon. Could not wait any longer for the 9th generation Pioneer but also felt it wasn't worth spending an additional $1500.00 just get get deeper blacks. I had enough money to buy a PS3 for Blu-Ray and a new sound system._*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*_Black bezel, good range of picture adjustment, very acceptable black levels, very good picture quality. No buzzing noise at all!_*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*_Anti-glare filter isn't the best during the day time. Does produce noticeable heat. TV speakers aren't the best but I have a home theater setup with an Onkyo AVR._*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*_Ultra filter-bright which the 6 series has. The 5 Series only has Filter-Bright._ *


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*_

None at this time._*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*_How huge it was in my living room and almost regret buying a 58in plasma and thought I should have gotten a 50in. In the end the 58in worked out great! Very heavy. Took 4 guys including me to mount it._*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*_Some static images will produce IR but will go away pretty quickly with a DVD burn in disc or using the TVs burn in features._*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*_For this HDTV.. YES! I bought a 52in Sony projector TV back in 1997 for $4500.00!_*








*


----------



## Pepelutivruski4

just got the set this morning....


1. Samsung PN50A550


2. seemed to handle motion significantly better than Panny 85u, which was target TV at first.


3. right now everything is great, it's only 4 hours old out of the box.


4. looks fine to me, the mrs (graphic designer) says the greens are a bit too much.


5. i would like to have a programmed setting to view some channels at 4:3 and some at 16:9 since they are broadcast at those ratios


6. kinda hot compared to panasonic.


7. how great it looks out of the box, compared to what i saw at the store on display.


8. none so far.


9. i could always go for cheaper, but we got this on sale, so i can't complain.


10. i hear taht samsung life isn't the greatest...


----------



## Hawker13

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-50PX85U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*It was a "no brainer" after comparing comparable models at this price point.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Unbelievable PQ without needing much adjustment of the settings. True black levels and awesome picture clarity, even in SD.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Illuminated remote.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Nothing.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How well effective the anti-glare screen worked.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Not enough sleep, from watching it all the time!!!*










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Definitly!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*This model is by far the best unit I could find for this price point. Stop looking and get one TODAY!*


----------



## bg182

1. Sammsung PN42A450


2. Saw the 410 series at walmart and the 450 was the same price at Best buy


3. picture quality


4. the weight difference from lcd


5. 1080p just because I know I don't have it LOL.


6. Samsung says you do not need to break in the Plasma, but maybe they should say you do.


7. the picture difference from my LCD.


8. none so far got it yesterday.


9. yes, I paid 797 for my 42 plasma.


10. I was always against plasma unitl I was at walmart and say the 410 Sammy. I was amazed at the picture and I decided to give plasma a chance and I am glad I did.


----------



## Pineapple

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN50A550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Arguably the best performance for the price.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The picture quality and sleek gloss black bezel.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Slight buzzing noise and input signal change popups.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*universal remote, 24hz playback, blacks comparable to the Panasonic 85U, THX certification (mode).
*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*cant really think of anything right now*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*its quite heavy and delicate*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*IR is an issue, the slight buzzing gets annoying in a quite room and I think my TV is tilting down on the left side a little...*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Definitely! Only in this day and age can you get a really good 42" 1080p plasma for $1100. The prices of good LCD's are still a bit high though.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*My uncle was wall mounting his new Plasma and he accidentally dropped it which caused the neon and xenon gases that escaped from the cracked gas to saturate every cell of his body. The phosphors from the broken glass bonded with his outer epidermal layer which gave him the ability to light up any part of his body. He is now Plasma-Man....*


----------



## Scag2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pineapple* /forum/post/14015553
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> *Samsung PN50A550*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> *Arguably the best performance for the price.*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> *The picture quality and sleek gloss black bezel.*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> *Slight buzzing noise and input signal change popups.*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> *universal remote, 24hz playback, blacks comparable to the Panasonic 85U, THX certification (mode).
> *
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> *cant really think of anything right now*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> *its quite heavy and delicate*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> *IR is an issue, the slight buzzing gets annoying in a quite room and I think my TV is tilting down on the left side a little...*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> *Definitely! Only in this day and age can you get a really good 42" 1080p plasma for $1100. The prices of good LCD's are still a bit high though.*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> *My uncle was wall mounting his new Plasma and he accidentally dropped it which caused the neon and xenon gases that escaped from the cracked gas to saturate every cell of his body. The phosphors from the broken glass bonded with his outer epidermal layer which gave him the ability to light up any part of his body. He is now Plasma-Man....*



Very Funny!!


----------



## almach1

1. The "Model" you have.

panasonic TH-PZ700U (purchased 6 months ago) so not that new


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

4 good speakers for a 42 inch size(didn't know if i had budget for surround any time soon)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

black levels and angle viewing(from kitchen)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

only 2 hdmi


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

nothing really


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

put in more hdmi ports


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

it's a dust magnet


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes definatly. still have a 36" sony xbr tube TV. that cost 2500 vs 1400 for this one.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## avslogin

*

1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-46PZ80U


*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

-Picture Quality

-Perfect screen size for my room

-Compatibility with audio equipment


*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

-Viewing angle/ Vivid colors

-It's not LCD










*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I'm not a big fan of the shiny-frown detail on the cabinet or the gloss black bezel


*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Can't think of any it doesn't already have that I want.


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

For heaven's sake, make bezels on flat panels matte black so they don't reflect so much light!!!


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I was surprised that it was light enough for one person to handle comfortably.


*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far; it's still very new.


*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

That depends. The visual experience of HDTV is virtually priceless. On the other hand, I'm quite sure that the profit margins in this particular market are obscenely high and the techno-junkie society we are all living in is tolerating prices that are not quite justified in my opinion.


*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

HDTV is hard to resist once you see it for yourself. Is it really worth it? In my opinion, and if TV is one of your primary sources of entertainment, it is for the most part as long as you can afford it.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN58A550 58" Plasma Display


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The Size, the features, and the price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


1080p or VGA & Component Video


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


No S-Video on the back, would like at least one for my iPod, at least the side one is well hidden.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Internet connectivity/web browser, I would love that on any TV.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


S-video isn't totally dead, add a single one to the back please.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


1080p over component video, I knew VGA worked with 1080p was didn't think my Xbox 360 would work on 1080p over component.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, unless you count how hard it was to mount on my TV stand, which I will be replacing now anyway.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, I upgraded from a 57" RPTV and this was well worth my money


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm confused about the 3D support the Canadian website and manual don't mention it but the 550 is listed as supporting 3D on the US site.


----------



## molson3530

1. Panasonic TH-42PZ85U

2. The PQ and the price

3. the black levels and the colors

4. having to break it in for at least 100 hours

5. the ability to play movies from the SD slot or stream via ethernet

6. keep it coming!

7. the black levels and picture in general. It was so much better than I thought it would be.

8. Nothing more than the usual break-in woes.

9. yes, if you get it from Amazon, it is almost a steal.

10. Not that I can think of...


----------



## GOLFERADAM12

1. The "Model" you have.

pansonic 50PZ850U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

looks of the unit itself

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

looks

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

picture is sub-par

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

better graphics in the menu area-better picture quality

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

provide a better quaility product for $3000.00


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The lack of picture quality

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

picture, audio noise, menu options

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

no

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## canucker

1. The "Model" you have.


Hitachi P50V701 50" plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


size features and 1,299!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


1080p


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


nothing yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.




7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


reel 60 is nice


----------



## rwr1776

1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 60PG60*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Initially was interested in the 58" Samsung, but found the picture too grainy for my tastes. Did research and narrowed my choice down to either the Panasonic 850 or LG PG60. Previewed the LG next to a Panasonic 750 and liked the LG a bunch better.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture Quality -- practically no grain, even SD looks good. Colors really pop and blacks are inky. Only Pioneer Kuro Elite has better darks IMO*.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Paranoia of using aggressive picture settings for the first 100 hours*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Remote with direct access to advanced features.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Release a dedicated manual that provides detailed information about all features. Improve the remote so that you can access advanced features directly rather than via on-screen menus.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Quality of the picture. It looked great in the showroom, but the first night-time movie was simply amazing.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Remote isn't very good.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes...but do your homework. I negotiated more than a 25% discount.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged
*Initially, I was hesitant about the LG brand, but did a significant amount of research. I believe they are selling their current flagship products far beneath their value in order to capture market share.*


----------



## nFerno

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN42A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Got it on sale for $600 off retail, so ended up paying a total of $1,000 after taxes and shipping. Substantially cheaper than anything else in Canada of this quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Black levels are great, colours are really vibrant and brightness is incredible.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?


PS3 connected via HDMI doesn't work at HD resolutions, had to resort to component cables.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I find I have to adjust settings everytime I use a different input or different channels that may or may not support HD. An ability to save presets to a specific channel or output would be awesome.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Read above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Produce a picture that I didn't know was possible and its giant compared to my 26" tube.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Connectivity issues.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


If anything prices are getting more and more worth it, with Plasmas and LCDs having subtantially longer display life than they used to, there really isn't any reason to not go for a flat screen.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Slew

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5010!


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Hanging around the Plasma forum for the past 6 months!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

So far everything.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I still don't have any HD content to hook it up to! My bad! That will change soon though.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing comes to mind.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

To all manufacturers: Stop ripping off Canadians!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it looked in the room. I thought that I would really need 60" but this is perfect.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. No buzzing or dead pixels. Perfect!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well, I ran a raffle 5 years ago where the main prize was a $10,000 50 inch plasma, so I am thrilled to be able to buy something better at a quarter that cost.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I got a great deal on this by waiting until the end of the model year. I tracked prices for 6 months and just when I figured I would buy one of the new models I managed to grab this at a price that was $700 lower than it had been all year.


----------



## mrjktcvs

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5010!


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Clearance at Costco, not sure I wanted to spend $1000 or more on the 5020. Plasma because I work all day staring at an LCD screen, wanted something else when I get home.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing, except see below


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A TOSLink input for use when using the component out from the SA cable box. I don't always want to fire up the AVR (HDMI connection) just to watch TV.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Drop the prices


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was less conspicuous than the 30" LG tube since you enter the room from the side


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not really. All consumer TVs should be under $1000


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I got a great deal on this by waiting until the end of the model year. Not sure I wanted to wait for the 9G Kuro, which has apparently eliminated some of the service settings.


----------



## JazzGuyy

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-46PZ800U.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was looking for a plasma for the bedroom and wasn't prepared to go the Pioneer Elite price for this use. The Elite will be the main set though.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The THX picture setting which produces the best factory out-of-the-box setting I have seen.

Also the upscaling of the set is better than I expected.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wish it had gamma adjustments and probably more color adjustments for fine tuning.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More adjustments for things like gamma and individual color controls.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add more controls.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The quality of its upscaling and the great performance of the off-the-air ATSC tuner.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. Especially compared to those of a few years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## theroys88

1. LG 42pg20


2. Price point and hopes of great blacks


3. Price!


4.Black levels are not as good as I had orignally thought. Colors are off and the XD engine seems to introduce artifacts into the cable feeds. Not seeing these on my Samsung lnt-5265f. Not sure if these are inherent in the feeds and the Samsung just does a better job cleaning them up or that the dual XD engine is actually introducing these artifacts


5.1080p!


6.Make 1080p standard and improve black levels!


7.How good the menu interface was and how many tweaks in the expert menu. Unfortunately I have no idea how to use these tweaks.


8. None.


9.I think 1080p should be standard on all sets 42" and above.


10. Wish whites were brighter on the Plasmas. SD is poor looking on this set.


----------



## MacLeod1592

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung 42A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price ($890) - PQ was as good as the $1200 Panasonic sitting next to it - Samsung is one of my favorite brands and I trust them to make a quality product.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality is outstanding - its soooo much bigger than my previous 27!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Just a smidge too small. For my seating distance I wish it was 46. 50 I think would be too big.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has all I need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Honestly I cant find anything to gripe about. I got a great price, it has plenty of features and the PQ is outstanding.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good SD off Dish Network looked.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


No but theyre getting there. A quality 42" plasma for $900! Just 2 years ago, that wouldve been a $3000 set!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


My biggest fear about a plasma was IR/burn in. So far Ive had ZERO burn in or IR. Even after playing Half Life 2 for a couple hours and watching several movies with black bars for nearly 2 hours at a time. Am very pleased to see that its not an issue at least not with this set. Bottom line is I love this TV. I cant find anything of any real note to ***** about and am having a blast watching movies and playing Xbox on it. Very satisfied! Rock on Sammy!


----------



## Triaxtremec

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50in 85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


One of the best overall picture performance I had seen with really rich colors and great black levels


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality is phenomenal and its huge!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Paying for it


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has what I need


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Just to keep them coming


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How easy set up was and how good over the air HD is


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I can't complain for what I got mine for, so yeah I do think prices are worth. People just need to stop wanted Ferrari's on a Hyundai budget.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I can't do anything but praise the 85U











50 inch Panny 85U

Onkyo 805

Klipsch RF-52's, RC-52, SDAT 880 surrounds, and PBX 12 sub

Monster 2400 clean power center

Panasonic BD 30 Blu Ray player

XBOX 360 Elite

and cable box


----------



## hobbs225

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer PDP-5010FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reading reviews on this forum, and the price. Got it on sale @ Costco.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The PQ, it's amazing. It blows away my old Sony SXRD 50A2000.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Having to worry about burn in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has plenty of features, don't need anymore.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was surprised at how good the TV speakers sound and how much better SD content looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Not BestBuy prices. They wanted twice as much as I paid at Costco, plus I got a longer warranty without having to pay extra.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I highly recommend this tv!


----------



## lokus

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-46PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The amazing quality for such a reasonable price with 3 years no interest. There were also excellent reviews/comments on this site about this model. IMHO best bang for the buck for my first plasma.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent picture quality while watching Blu-ray through a PS3. The blacks are so much better than my old pos Toshiba 51HC85 (obviously).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

There is some reflection on the screen as well as the shiny bezel. Being a first time plasma owner, I'm a little worried about burn in and having to "break" the tv in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None really. I have a PS3 that will allow me to connect to my PCs so I don't need that integrated capability in the TV. If anything, I wish it had full anti-glare.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Complete anti-glare! I don't want to see myself on the screen










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality out of the box with no picture settings adjustments. I was floored when watching POTC







MC on Blu-ray. Simply stunning. I was also suprised to see the limited amount of settings required. I actually consider that a plus. I shouldn't need a Doctorate in television engineering to use a TV.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For this TV, yes. I purchased this through Circuit City because they had 3 years no interest on all Panasonic TVs. The price itself was low enough to allow me to enter into the Plasma market. Obviously when my fiance and I get a house we will most likely upgrade to a better set.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## rightslot

Triaxtremec, How do you post aand include your pic so it shows right away instead of in a

"attachment" ??


I want to show my setup. Thanks,


rightslot


----------



## sealmgre

Returned a Sony from CostCo and kept looking, found a deal on a Panasonic 42PX75U


1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic 42PX75U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price\\Picture (bedroom TV)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture\\Price


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No 1080p, HDMI audio switching


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Direct input access on remote


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better remote

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good it looks for $600


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

So far, so good


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Can be, but cost does not always equal quality. I bought a 27" CRT w\\S-video 15 years ago for $600, and now I can find a decent 42" for the same price (though my dollar is worth about 1/2 as much). That being said, some of today's value-priced sets are awful and some of the mid-tier offering are just as bad.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Demo'ing the new basement, back in the front projection game for 2009!


Thanks.


----------



## sealmgre

FYI- I got the panasonic 42" after going on on a deal for an Olieva 47 (the nice one) for 1099, once the size of that got me (for bedroom) I talked to one of the guys and they had 2 Panasonic 42PX75's that were in the box, new, but not on the floor. Since I was not hung-up on having a 1080p panel no big deal. Paid $600 out the door. No regrets.


----------



## nolanski

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN58A650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Better blacks and viewing angle than its LCD counterpart.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's far better than ANY LCD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Break-in


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None at this time.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.\\

How close it was to my old CRT black level wise


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

A bit high but yeah!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm going to post calibration pics in the Kuro pic forum that will show that spending more isn't worth it....count on it.


----------



## JJRO












1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP6020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

WOW.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

WOW x2


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

NOTHING!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.\\

actually better than I was expecting. SD programs look amazing too!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Got mine at Plasma Concepts - best pricing, free shipping, no tax.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

You need to see this Pioneer in person.


I'll post some better pics when I can...


----------



## sweetcosmicpope

Ok, so I got a plasma back in February with my tax return, and I also just bought another one, so I hope you don't mind that I answer this twice...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. Samsung HP T-4264
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Read lots of reviews, looked at lots of prices, and decided that based on those versus other tvs in a similar size and price range, the positives far outweighed the negatives, and the negatives were largely avoidable, anyhow.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma. Absolutely beautiful pictures, handles everything well, and has plenty of inputs for all of my peripherals.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I don't like the long "handshake" between inputs.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I think it has pretty much everthing I need in it.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Make an input selection menu, instead of toggling through every one before you get to the one you want.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. The size! I didn't remember the 42" model looking so big in the store.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Had some slight burn in at first, but that was my own fault (fell asleep with a DVD menu on, and didn't turn on the tv timer. Learned that lesson.). That went right away after about 30 minutes of whitewashing, though.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Absolutely! I paid a great price (not mentioning what) with a popular online vendor, and it outperforms many tvs at a higher price point, and tvs in general are coming down in price.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I was a little unsure when I first started shopping about plasma vs lcd. I know plasma is falling out of favor, so I figured there had to be a reason. When I compared plasma and lcd, I determined that plasma ran circles around lcd, so I have a little trouble figuring out about why plasma is having a hard sell, except for the burn-in issue and the fact that while I was shopping I heard lots of urban legends bashing plasma (all of which turned out to be false). I've learned I'm a hardcore plasma guy, and I don't plan on changing any time soon. Anymore tvs I buy will certainly be of this variety, and I highly recommend the samsung line.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. Vizio VP322 HDTV
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". I set out to get another plasma for our bedroom. Just redid the whole room and the CRT didn't want to fit very well in our armoir (and when it did it was bending the shelf it sits on), and the tv is on it's last leg, anyway. I intended to just get something small and cheap to put in the bedroom to watch the news and such, while I lay in bed. Nothing fancy, I wasn't too concerned about quality or even lcd vs plasma. As it turns out, this is one of only two small plasmas on the market, and the price was awesome and the specs and reviews were in it's favor, so I jumped on it.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma. I like that it has a qam reciever. I don't have a cable box in my bedroom, so I hooked up the tv to the cable, expecting only to get the basic cable channels, and after it did the channel scan, it turns out I can watch all of my digital and hd channels without the box.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I wish there were an option on the tv where I could stretch the tv regardless of input. It automatically stretches from the coaxial input if anything is in full screen, but many of the HD channels put their own black bars around SD programming, so it doesn't get stretched.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I wish there were a built in channel guide, so I don't have to flip through 200 plus channels to find what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Do a "pre-burn-in" like Samsung does. No break-in period necessary. That's a bit of a pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Considering the price-point, it was the quality. After I calibrated the tv, it looked absolutely amazing, especially for how much we paid.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. The picture cut off one time and wouldn't come back on until I unplugged it. Other than that, no issues so far.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. After looking at the price of this thing and what I got for my money, absolutely!
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. As I said, this was purchased for a bedroom tv. Wasn't intended to be good, just decent enough to watch tv on, but I was absolutely blown away by how little it cost and how much I got for my dollar. I'm not dissappointed at all. I've certainly seen better tvs, my Samsung is on of the best, I think, but this Vizio is a great budget tv, and when I get ready to buy another tv for my office, I'll be buying one of these.


----------



## mapledot

1. The "Model" you have.

PIONEER 508XC (HI-END edition of 5080HD).

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Review, PQ.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, Contrast & color, the best I've ever seen.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Want it be brighter, But it's OK now.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

120HZ motion flow function.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

It's amazing!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Speakers are good as well.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Need the best settings with PS3 & xbox360.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Even price is much higher here than in other regions of the world, I thought it was worthy.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## balmergr

1. The "Model" you have.

PIONEER LX 5090

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Audition

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, Contrast & color, the best I've ever seen.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

HTPC hookup heartache!

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

**** Discrete codes to toggle between video and pc mode for HDMI input OR select dotbydot/full mode


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep on making these beauties!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How well the Cable SD content actually looked (was expecting lots of artefacts... as its hard to audition one of these with a Cable feed)

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Custom resolutions for PC over HDMI overscan/underscan issues

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Its expensive but top end consumer stuff always is....

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## ehollins

1) Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ80U

2) I've heard great things about this brand and I couldn't justify the cost of the additional features of the 50PZ85U. Also, the PQ is far better than the LCDs that I've had in my living room.

3) PQ by far.

4) The glare from my ceiling fan can be a bit much but that's about it. Oh, I can't stand the shiny bezel around the screen. Should be flat black instead.

5) None that I can think of

6) Be able to output DD or DTS signals via the optical output on the TV.

7) Not much

8) Not much that I can find. I hooked it up to my HTPC and my DirecTV receiver and both look excellent. I just need to calibrate it because the settings are straight out of the box right now.

9) I didn't expect to pay $1600 for a TV but it is pretty to look at. Very pretty.

10) Plasmas get a bad rap for past "burn in" issues but those have been resolved mostly.


----------



## madmatt151

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer PDP-6010FHD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Reviews here, and in store display*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE, oh and its SIZE too!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Probably the extra heat it gives off. Now I have to turn on my A/C







*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Is a beer fridge too much to ask?







*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Only one is the Remote can't control the volume on my HT receiver. Then it would be perfect!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Just how good it really is. I was impressed in the store, but here at home with D-Nice's setting it really looks awesome.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes, as one poster put it, I remember buy a middle of the road 36" Wega, that was very good, but not the best and it was $1400 and weighed 280lbs! Quite a difference!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Buying a Kuro is really a no brainer!*


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mapledot* /forum/post/14211334
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> PIONEER 508XC (HI-END edition of 5080HD).
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 120HZ motion flow function.



isn't it just the panel version of the 5080 with no tuner or speakers?


and you don't need 120hz, plasmas natively have the correct hz rates - they don't refresh the same as LCD's. the Pio's can do 60 or 72hz.


----------



## Shade00

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 50PH10UKA*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Price. $950 shipped to my door. Couldn't go wrong, especially with the chance to upgrade my 42" Panny ED PD60U for a couple hundred bucks.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The size, the cosmetics, the picture. It's all an upgrade over the 42PD60U, which admittedly, had a very nice picture. I was just fed up with the jaggies the ED set had on HD material.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Umm... I dunno? Haven't tinkered enough to know much about it.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*I guess 1080p would be ok, but I have no problem with 768p, especially coming from a 480p set.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Get rid of the silly BNC connectors for component. Come on...*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How good the 'spartan' design of the industrial display looked.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I can guarantee that my price was. Prices on these just continue to drop.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*This is a great 50" set - if you don't have a big budget, don't overlook it just because it's "only" 768p. It has a fantastic picture and will make you very happy.*


----------



## EvansLight

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It had great reviews, and to me untrained eye the best look of all the models on the walls at every store i went to. Not to mention it was on sale for $400 off XD


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Finally getting to play games in High Def, and oh my god is the quality on this thing just amazing.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I already got a good IR scare right after getting it. I don't really like having to break it in, it doesn't look anywhere near as good with the settings this low as it did right after i got it and it looked amazing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Only thing i can think of is a feature to automatically full screen the tv. I hate having to switch around between 16:9, 4:3, and the zoom settings.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

If just breaking em in can seriously help with IR, why not do it at least a bit at the factory before you send it off? Would certainly help us idiots XD


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how big it really was. In the big stores, on the walls with all the other tvs, it just really didnt look as big as when we got it out of the box at home. God this thing is huge...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just IR that i mentioned. I played BF: Bad Company for two hours and the bottom left mini map and bottom right weapon/ammo display had left there mark. A minute or so on the white screen it has to fix it and it was fixed. I didnt know about the need to break em in before, and i had been playing on the dynamic setting which had contrast at 100...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Oh heck yea, for what i paid for this thing, how big it is, and how amazing the picture is... hell i would have paid full price for it instead of the $400 off...


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

So far it has been an amazing first HDTV and i would recommended this TV to everyone. Breaking it in does kinda suck but i can live with that for how amazing the picture quality is on this thing.


----------



## mapledot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/14246565
> 
> 
> isn't it just the panel version of the 5080 with no tuner or speakers?
> 
> 
> and you don't need 120hz, plasmas natively have the correct hz rates - they don't refresh the same as LCD's. the Pio's can do 60 or 72hz.



508xc has ISF ccc Calibration Ready, while 5080hd lack of it.


PS: I really don't know when the Advanced PureCinema with 3:3 (72Hz) Pulldown function works, sometimes the list of Pure Cinema is selectable, sometimes it just remains grey.


----------



## juggy4805

I just bought a LG 42" Plasma. Looks really good. Worrying a little bit about IR. I have the brightness and contrast very low. I will only play video games for a short amount of time.


Very happy with the purchase. Anybody got any settings for this TV on a PS3 with HDMI?


----------



## danielsdevelop

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

*LG 60PG60*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Picture Quality, Aesthetics, Value*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Design*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Energy Consumption*










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Integrated dvr would be cool.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*The remote is horrible given the stunning design of the Plasma itself...*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How good it looks on the wall - not just picture quality but also the beauty of the frameless design*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Yes, but only from the best internet providers - in my experience the big chains just can't get close to the best internet prices...*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I always wanted to have the plasma attached to the wall with nothing else (wires, boxes, etc.) around it, and in the end it was far easier than I thought - I just got my contractor to take out some sheetrock, install some plumbing piping in the wall for all the wires...and I'm using a harmony 1000 with rf extender to control the dvd / cable box which sit in a cabinet on the otherside of the Tv (see pic) --- whole thing was very easy & looks amazing now it's finished.*


----------



## BradJB

Hi all, enjoy reading everyone's posts. This forum is a _tremendous_ resource.


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN42A450 - 42" Plasma*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"
*#1 Picture quality, #2 tunable, #3 value. Also, compared to the "other" model I was looking at in this price range, the remote is superior.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ for the price. Didn't spend so much that I can't upgrade again in another year or 2 when the higher-res sets come down another $500.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Break-in period means that I'm hesitant to watch Blu-Ray discs with greater than 16:9 ratio. Break-in will take me several weeks to a month.


The single reason I bought plasma was for high PQ watching of OTA HD and BD movies. Plan on using the LCD this set replaced for PS3 and Xbox 360.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*At this price point I can't think of anything that is missing.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Would like to be able to select any Input regardless whether anything is attached to it.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How much prettier the picture is than my LCD. Yes pretty. You see the LCD has impressive PQ but the plasma is more natural and pleasing to the eye, it's just pretty.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*720p? Yes.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Due to break-in, would recommend plasma only to friends serious about video or techies.*

Thanks.


----------



## debussyj

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro 5020


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


From the first time I laid eyes on them, always wanted a Pio plasma! Nothing compared to me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality, vibrant colors, easy to use intuitive menu screens


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing, I love everything about it!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Wish it could make margaritas too!! LOL!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Work on better speaker design, move towards better on board sound. Like what Polk Audio is doing with the sound bars.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The blacks, the color saturation. How much I love watching movies in the dark!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, I think the Kuro is good value for the $$. But would never buy from big box chain store-inflated prices.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I have three other displays in my house besides the Kuro and they are all LCD's. Although they work great, etc. I just prefer watching the Kuro. It's hands down the best way to see a movie. It's a fun display!


----------



## ALSW

1.Panasonic Th-42pz80u


2.Good picture, affordable, had all the features I needed.


3. I like that I can get a very good picture out of it- even though there are better tv's available. This one is very good when set up properly and was a good value.


4. I don't like the crappy way the calibration settings were out of the box.


5. I watch ovet the air hd broadcasts and a program guide would have been nice, my 3 year old samsung tuner has one.


6. Go a little further in depth with the manual- and be a little better about explaining image retention and how concerned to really be about it, set the tv up for a better picture on home mode out of the box. many people don't know how to set a tv. At least I do so it was not a huge deal.


7. Honestly not meaning to repaet myself but how bad the tv was set up out of the box. The biggest surprise was how good it looked when I got done setting it up the way I liked it. Really good picture, especially for the price.


8. Have not had any problems so far. As long as nothing changes I will be happy.


9. Good question- in my case I think it was worth every penny I spent as compared to what else was available for any price. I really don't think some of the really expensive sets are that much better for me to spend the difference. Even though I could have spent more I really liked this tv and decided not to, I can however understand someone wanting the best they can afford. Not everyone is as serious about the "perfect picture" and for many it gets to a certain point where they are happy with a moderatley priced tv that offers great performance.


10. I have a CRT and lcd hd set also- I am the most impressed with the plasma. I know there are better tv's out there for more money but I think it is hard to beat the picture I got for anywhere near the price. I would reccomend plasma to anyone wanting a great tv.


----------



## ogbuehi

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 65PZ750U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture Quality, Size, Value


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


No reflections


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It's not bigger.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


That it could accept 1080p over the VGA and component inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" aware about your Plasma.


Allow 1080p over all component and VGA inputs.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


This son of b*tch was heavy as heck. Being a weightlifter this surprised me and even the delivery guy.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, they are. I can remember when a set this big would've cost 6 digits, then 5 digits. Buying online probably may be the way to go if you're going for the absolute best price. But buying from a BB or CC can give you that high level of assurance with the purchase of a extended warranty. My first 60" lcd I own, I bought a BB over the internet. Bought an extended warranty. I just had a $2500 part replaced on my tv, no questions asked, 3 years after I bought it, for free.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I wanted something to replace my old 788p 60" LCD. I wanted darker blacks. I wanted also to jump in to the 1080p club. This set offered the size, at the right price. Plus as a bonus I don't even see reflections like I thought I would. This purchase also gave me confidence to make more online purchases of this stature. Cleveland Plasma had this set delivered as promise at a price that I would call a steal for the pedestal, shipping and set.


----------



## PeterPP

1. The "Model" you have.

50 inch 1080p Vizio VP504F


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The latest model and first Full HD 1080p Top of the line affordable Plasma from Vizio.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Beautiful PQ and beautiful set.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Non so far I LOVE it!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish it had a USB or ethernet connector but no big deal.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please add USB/Ethernet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Great PQ and deep blacks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Non so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

When my last DLP set died, people told me to stay away from plasmas and I'm glad I went with my own instincts! For me, plasma has the best PQ.


----------



## altrashstuff

1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 60PG70F (Canadian version)*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Best bang for the buck + size*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Aesthetics, PQ, features.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Could be bigger...?*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Stream avi/divx from my home server*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*How about free HDMI cables?*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The weight!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*THX Cinema is a little on the yellow side. Thank goodness for ISF settings







*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Mine is!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*This LG PG60/70 series is the best bang for the buck hands down!*


----------



## pruizgarcia

1. Panasonic 58PZ700U


2. Size, PQ and price.


3. Picture quality, awesome colors, easy menu screens


4. Nothing


5. I am happy as it is.


6. Sound, manufacturers need to step it up a notch.


7. This is one heavy TV, had my concerns wall mounting this baby, but everything turned out ok.


8. None.


9. Yes


10. I am in HD heaven.


----------



## kleen00

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 46PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great picture quality, deep blacks, affordable, and won't take up as much room as my current tv (27" crt)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Same as #2


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's so much better than anything I've ever had (my 27" crt being the best tv I've ever owned) it's hard to find anything wrong with it. I'm not too picky about this sort of thing though.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

If it would only make me pancakes in the morning.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep doing what you're doing, because it's working.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's huge!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It's huge!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Oh ya. Lots of features and performance for very little $$ compared to 5 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

You can't go wrong with this set, but then again, I'm no guru.


----------



## plmn

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PZ80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The main competitor to this TV is also excellent. For me it came down to the Energy Star spec, relatively cool operating temperature, decent sound, anti-glare, and brand reputation for reliability and IR resistance. Originally was looking for an LCD but at the price these are currently selling for LCD can't really compete IMHO.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality, wall mount.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Red push with no way to fix it without using service menu.

Adjustments in general are lacking.

Shiny black bezel creates all sorts of glare from overhead recessed lights. Most TVs this year are the same, but it's still very annoying.

Plasma break in period is also annoying.

Lots of noise on any setting other than Cinema. Need those other modes for bright daytime viewing. Fortunately at 10' noise isn't very noticeable.

Red power LED that can't be disabled. I don't need a light to know when the TV is on.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Color adjustment, different bezel options.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


The red push with no way for the average consumer to fix it is inexcusable at this price.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The red push. Everybody looked like they were sunburned. Would have returned it if not for the service menu info I found here.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Did I mention the red push? Mostly fixed now through service menu adjustments.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes. Cost about the same as my old 46" RP CRT three years ago and is far superior overall.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you are picky about your color but don't want to poke around in the service menu or pay hundreds of dollars for professional calibration, a Samsung may be a better choice.


As you can see, I'm a pretty picky person. Overall though, I am very impressed with this set.


----------



## D Squared

1. The "Model" you have.

*LG 42PG20*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Price and amazing picture quality when compared to same size LCD.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*The rich, lifelike colors and deep blacks look just amazing!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*The fear of image retention and burn in.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*It does not have analog audio out, which I used in my prior setup. When I get a Blu-Ray player, I will probably need to upgrade to a new sound system as well.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Add Analog Audio out.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*All of the internet chatter about the need to "break it in." Niether the retailer nor the manufacturer seemed fit to mention this.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*A little IR but it goes away pretty quick. I have had the set less than a week so I am still breaking it in.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Absolutely! Compared to the price of a comparable LCD, I think the picture quality is better and the price is lower.*


Additional comments:


I got my first flat panel! I went with the LG 42PG20 from Best Buy. It was on sale and I got an extra 10% off from Hot Deals Club so It was almost $400 below MSRP.


I really had figured I would go with LCD as Plasma had kind of slipped under the radar for me, but when I compared the picture side by side, the plasma had a much richer and deeper image. My wife preferred the plasma as well and the price was right, so we went for it. I have had it for almost a week and so far I love it! Our media room is pretty dark so setting the contrast low really gives it the feel of a movie in a theater. Coupled with my collector's item Tosh HD-A2, it delivers an incredible picture. It is only a 720P display, but I really can't see a difference betwen 720 and 1080 anyway, so I am happy with it. I plan to go Blu at some point in the future...hopefully prices will drop around the holidays this year.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah gwsat (congrats BTW!) - for all my anticipation of owning a new Panny I don't at all feel any regret with this Kuro. Its pretty much the best looking video image I've ever had the pleasure to watch for any extended period of time (by far). The PQ is pretty damn awesome right outta the box. Mesmerizing really. I'm also pretty satisfied as to the degree to which I can adject picture settings - however I still find the manner of doing such non-intuitive and overly round-about.
> 
> 
> BTW I figured out how to rename my inputs (shame one cannot do son the remote - OK for me - I've pretty much memorized my options - but other family memebers are not so practiced/aware). And I managed to attach the speaker bar today - but for some reason I am only getting TV sound through HDMI input 5. In some ways thats OK - (its the Cable/Fios input) - I'm just curious as to what I've done/no done to make this so (and I could not find any clue to it in the manual)



I have been so busy getting my Harmony remote reconfigured to work with the 6020 and a PS3, which I bought a couple of weeks ago, I haven't had much time to do stuff such as renaming the 6020's inputs.


Until now, I had thought that all of this black level talk was simply a nerdy obsession. No more. I watched Zodiac on Showtime last night and the shadow detail was simply startling. I had never seen anything like it. I also watched The Sand Pebbles, which was recently re-released on BD, and it was wonderful, too, despite its age.


My 6020 uses HDMI with both my TiVo S3 and PS3. Both also are connected to my A/V receiver via optical audio. This provides 5.1 sound, of course. Nevertheless, the 6020's speakers are active, too, if I want to use them instead of the A/V receiver.


----------



## ugabugaz

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PZ800U Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture Quality, Aesthetics, Value


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture Quality, Design


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I love everything!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Backlit Remote Control.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep doing what you're doing panasonic, you rock!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good it actually looks. I didn't think i would like the stand, but i gotta say i love it!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, but only from internet providers. National retail chains are horrible.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Buy this TV!!! Now!!!


----------



## winoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/14421253
> 
> 
> I have been so busy getting my Harmony remote reconfigured to work with the 6020 and a PS3, which I bought a couple of weeks ago, I haven’t had much time to do stuff such as renaming the 6020’s inputs.



I did figure out how to rename the inputs BTW (but I can't remember at the moment to tell you - its in the system setup somewhere I believe). I've made some progress on the harmony - but not with the PS3 - I have the Nyko USB dongle - and the Nyko works well enough - though not to turn the PS3 off that I can figure - but the harmony doesn't seem to register just yet. I'm thinking of having the harmony "learn" the Nyko remote commands



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/14421253
> 
> 
> Until now, I had thought that all of this black level talk was simply a nerdy obsession. No more. I watched Zodiac on Showtime last night and the shadow detail was simply startling. I had never seen anything like it. I also watched The Sand Pebbles, which was recently re-released on BD, and it was wonderful, too, despite its age.



Agreed. I knew the value of black level and had appreciated it in prior Pioneers (Elites) that I had viewed in properly darkened show rooms. However I also spent time viewing panny 700 series products in such environments and while I could tell the difference going directly one to another i felt that I would be perfectly happy with the Panny levels (and would be) - though I appreciate the superiority of the Kuros in this regard and am enjoying the most awesome PQ! Ultimate Black level does not necessarily mean the better shadow detail - though it helps. One area I was quite pleased with the Pannys - even with comparitive viewing of the same (dark/low light) source material was their ability to deliver detail and gradiations within the black/very dark blue-grey etc. Again I have no complaints with the Kuro.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/14421253
> 
> 
> My 6020 uses HDMI with both my TiVo S3 and PS3. Both also are connected to my A/V receiver via optical audio. This provides 5.1 sound, of course. Nevertheless, the 6020’s speakers are active, too, if I want to use them instead of the A/V receiver.



I'm connected to the Kuro a number of ways - Fios & Ps3 via HDMI - and both with Coax D-audio and Optical respectively (to my AVR). Denon 3805 to Kuro via component and I have an Akai video switcher (with a bunch of legacy video stuff) connected via composit. I also have a Yamaha HD/CDR connected to the Kuro by Svideo to display titles, tracks and other control info. All of these are simultaneously connected to the Denon and in some cases triple redundent (via composit) to the Akai! I literally have 4 pages of detailed schematics I have hand drawn out and its a nightmare to remember what input name and pathway goes to what component - I'm very creative with it (but am running out of inputs...). I like to have multiple operations (usually involving dubbing of some sort) going at once. And one area I'm am disapointed with the Pioneer that I have discovered is its inability to display PiP from external sources - only with its internal tuner - that I don't currently use. This is a very big drawback for me - though my Akai has a very small color monitor built into it that I make much use of. Ultimatly I may add a small (19"?) LCD screen on a swivel to swing out for additional monitoring capability.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winoman* /forum/post/14436138
> 
> 
> I'm connected to the Kuro a number of ways - Fios & Ps3 via HDMI - and both with Coax D-audio and Optical respectively (to my AVR). Denon 3805 to Kuro via component and I have an Akai video switcher (with a bunch of legacy video stuff) connected via composit. I also have a Yamaha HD/CDR connected to the Kuro by Svideo to display titles, tracks and other control info. All of these are simultaneously connected to the Denon and in some cases triple redundent (via composit) to the Akai! I literally have 4 pages of detailed schematics I have hand drawn out and its a nightmare to remember what input name and pathway goes to what component - I'm very creative with it (but am running out of inputs...). I like to have multiple operations (usually involving dubbing of some sort) going at once. And one area I'm am disapointed with the Pioneer that I have discovered is its inability to display PiP from external sources - only with its internal tuner - that I don't currently use. This is a very big drawback for me - though my Akai has a very small color monitor built into it that I make much use of. Ultimatly I may add a small (19"?) LCD screen on a swivel to swing out for additional monitoring capability.



I use my 6020’s one and only component out to connect to my receiver, a Yamaha RX-V2400. One of the receiver’s component out connections is attached to my Apple TV. I could attach the Apple TV via HDMI, of course, but component does 1080i video just as well as HDMI does. I am not using the receiver’s other component out ports at the moment, although that connection is available. One of these days I may upgrade to an HDMI capable A/V receiver but I don’t really need it yet.


I have a splitter on my cable and the leg that is not attached to my TiVo is connected to the 6020. Thanks to the 6020’s QAM tuner, I can receive the HD feeds of all local stations carried by Cox OKC without a second HD cable box. Pretty neat. I have fooled around with both split screen and PIP and both work well to simultaneously show me what is going on with the TiVo and the 6020’s QAM tuner.


I apologize for hijacking the thread. In won't happen again, I promise.


----------



## chris_fowler99

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer PDP-6020FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*I was going either Mitsubishi or Samsung DLP when I saw the 6010 side by side with the DLPs I was looking to buy and I was blown away. The 6020 is newer and the Elite was just too much.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*

Black levels and absolute clarity of picture.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*$$$$$









And I can hear a slight buzz in a quiet room with a mostly white picture. Not enough to bother me in the end, though.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*3-5 more inches*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*At a loss to think of anything with my specific model.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*I thought it looked absolutely amazing when I first set it up, then I realized it was being fed a 720p signal. Switched to 1080i (DirecTV) and was blown away.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Slight buzzing with a bright white screen and a quiet room.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*The price is painful, but I don't feel ripped off.*


----------



## ctdrummer

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The reviews on this forum.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The "color quality" in the THX mode is beautiful out of the box.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The buttons for volume and channel up and down are reversed compared to everything else.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


HDMI connections that are vertical instead of horizoontal. So that the panel can be closer to the wall, and take the strain off of the cables.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Rethink the trim around the glass. There must be a better way.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It's not as big as I thought it would be.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Not a single one.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Not from the B & M stores.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you need a small panel, and want a beautiful picture look no further. I could have bought anything that I wanted and I chose this one. I'm extremely glad that I did.


Mike


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris_fowler99* /forum/post/14468263
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> *Slight buzzing with a bright white screen and a quiet room.*



I have not yet run my 6020 with a bright white screen but it has been totally quiet ever since I set it up



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> *The price is painful, but I don't feel ripped off.*



I agree. Although I am as sensitive to prices as just about anybody, I don't resent what I had to pay for my 6020. I would have preferred that it cost less but it is a perfectly remarkable HDTV and, in the end, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## chris_fowler99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/14469526
> 
> 
> I have not yet run my 6020 with a bright white screen but it has been totally quiet ever since I set it up



I didn't notice it at all until I started running through the break-in stuff.


Now, with the HTPC input on, it's got a reasonably bright background and if I open up a mostly white window or a web browser I can hear a buzz if I really try.


Nothing that's going to affect me at all, though.


----------



## gwsat

Chris -- I could live with a moderate amount of buzzing from the 6020, so long as it wasn't loud enough to interfere with the audio. I think the chances of that ever happening are remote as my old 50 inch RCA Scenium DLP was often as loud as a jet aircraft. Even the RCA's excessive noise, though, was rarely audible above the audio of the program I was watching.


----------



## Alan_G

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Torn between the Panny and the Sammy. The Panny won due to a better deal and recommendations from friends.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


A lot heavier than expected. The remote is nothing special. I hate the shiny black bezels on nearly all models.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More adjustments and different options for the bezel.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Backlit remote, more adjustment capability, and different bezel.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


After reading this thread, no surprises.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definitely. Lower is always better but under $2k for this panel is a great deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## ReggieA

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-50PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The name Panasonic


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The Deep blacks and beautiful picture it produces


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


There's nothing major to complain about this set


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



I just wish it had more settings in the menu and maybe more than 1 good looking pre-set


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


More settings for the picture please


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good my 360 and PS3 games look...not blurry like LCD


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Not 1 problem


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


for a 50" at under 2 grand definitely


----------



## JazzGuyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



1. Pioneer Elite Pro-151FD 60" plasma


2. The desire to have the best possible picture for movie viewing.


3. The picture quality, especially the blacks and the detail.


4. Nothing.


5. I can't think of any other features I would want except maybe still finer color management controls.


6. I only wish it didn't have to cost so much.


7. The dot-by-dot mode which I knew about but hadn't experienced before. It is so good to finally see every pixel of a movie.


8. None.


9. Yes. The set was worth it, even at the high price.


10. This is simply the best TV I have ever seen, regardless of type or price. Nothing else, inlcuding my other nearly new plasma from another manufacturer, comes even close to what I see with this set. I will be enjoying this one for a long time to come.


----------



## dhewie

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-42PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


This line gets great reviews and the price was unbeatable (and the 50" was sold out locally)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Looks great in black and the picture is awesome


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



Nothing, I don't need all the bells and whistles


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


none yet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good some of the SD channels look and that I can get local HD channels without an antenna


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


$550 for a 42", most definitely


----------



## myhoneyhoney

Hello all! Here's my info:


1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN42A410C1D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

We loved the picture quality and got it at a great price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality. Simply amazing compared to our 10 year old big box Toshiba


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The sound sucks, but I just plugged in my computer speakers until we purchase a theater system.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

So far none, we're very happy with it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

So far none, maybe find a way to minimize the break in period.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PG&E bill!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Considering we purchased our for only $799, YES!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

We purchased a piece of acrylic with anti-glare coating to protect the screen from whatever our 4 young kids can dish out and it's working great so far! You can see the bottom edge of the acrylic in this photo:










Sorry for the shadow on the TV, I didn't use the correct setting on my camera....


----------



## The Bruiser

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Color Accuracy, Noise Reduction, Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

No more motion blur like my lcd


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

not the greatest black levels but i can deal with them


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

.000001 FL


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Stop selling 720p 50 inch plasmas... Sell 1080p plasmas @ 720p prices and we'll be good

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it was


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

for me, yes. $1343 after tax... for a 1080p samsung 50" plasma

but i did get an associate discount










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

this tv is the best tv on the market IMO @ everything except blacks...

it dominates tvs that cost twice as much in other areas outside of black levels

best bang for the buck


----------



## keyoctave

1. The "Model" you have.


LG 42PG20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture quality and value.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Looks. How well DVD's look on this set, Very little IR.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


That it can't swivel like the 50" version.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Another HDMI input.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Swivel feature on the 42" size. Ability to adjust the brightness on the OSD.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How big it was in my room. Just how good HD looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Considering 11 years ago, I paid twice as much for my 32" Sony XBR tube TV, it is a great value.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This TV seems to be overlooked as compared to the 'big 3'. If you are shopping for entry level plasma sets, check this one out!


----------



## Collie

1. *The "Model" you have".*

Panasonic TH-50PZ800U.


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Written reviews by professionals, In store comparisons with other makes and models, reading comments in this forum.



3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ,the Wide viewing angle,swivel platform


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Very heavy. I would be concerned about hanging it on a wall. I needed my neighbor to help me put it on my tv table.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

a) Capability to make the volume level on commercials the same as the program material. I'm tired of lowering the volume every time a commercial comes on.

b) PIP

c) Back lit Remote


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Include a "burn-in- SD card" and calibration help for novices.



7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I replaced a 32" CRT with I loved. After setting up the unit my initial impression was "The picture is too big; should have purchased a 42" or 46" unit. However, now that I've been viewing the unit for several weeks, I made the correct decision. It takes time to transition to the large screen. You dont get the same perspective when viewing in a store.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

No problems yet.


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I don't think so. There are still to many pros and cons with each of the technologies (Plasma vs LCD). I was hopeful the SED Technology would be the answer and worth the additional price. Doesn't look like it.



10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I'm a newbie, and have lots to learn. I'm sure I will upgrade this unit within the next 2-3 years to take advantage of the improvements on the horizon.



Thanks.


----------



## xjustice09x

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX80


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews. Great sale price at a local store.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good picture quality. Great price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has every thing I need


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep making quality products at affordable price points.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No surprises about the plasma itself. I was surprised I could get some local HD channels without a cable box (I'll get a HD digital cable box/DVR in a few days).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

A 42" plasma for under $700 is definitely worth it.


----------



## SbuxKing

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN50a650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Side by side with 2 Panasonics and an LG in the store, it had the best picture/color, and the price enabled me to upgrade my receiver.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture and the size - and I kinda like the red bezel, its different.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet - the complexity of getting a new TV, receiver, PVR, and speakers is getting me down as I cannot master all of the settings as quick as I want to.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Canadian Weblink function


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work. Teach the people selling your product how to properly display and market your goods.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How easy to mount on stand, and no issues with IR at all.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I feel that I paid a fair price, so yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't worry so much about IR, just watch your TV - don't change your viewing habits, just your how-you-walk-away from-your-TV habits.


----------



## Vidmaven

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PX80u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size. Reviews. Great sale price at a local store.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good picture quality. Great price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More color controls (red push)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Go back to the matte bezel. Gloss black is too reflective.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

HEAVY!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

A 50" 720p plasma for under $1200 is definitely worth it. I paid $1000 for a 42" 7th gen 720p Pioneer just 11 months ago, and that was a good deal at the time.


----------



## seascape

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size. Reviews & User feedback from other AVS members. Great price from an AVS Sponsor.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, Motion is handled much better than LCD, THX: Proper color/grayscale.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

100 hr Break-in, IR potential, 24P/48Hz mode flicker issue (may be correctable w/firmware update from Panasonic eventually -- unconfirmed whether a F/W fix is in the works yet) -- 30P/60Hz is the recommended viewing setting, which does not have the flicker issue.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

 good question..


- A firmware update to unlock more control over color and gamma [at least for the non-THX modes].


[The following answers to this question are general to plasma technology and its manufactures, not specifically a brand or model]

- User ability to set an 'automatic' screensaver to activate at a user specified interval [similar to the Off/On timer, but puts the TV into low power mode].

- Ability to detect station ID logo's and remove them or at least force the alpha level to make them highly transparent (barely visible) to reduce chance of IR, since so many bone-heads of those stations are putting them there for and in many cases for long periods of time. Or maybe detect and relocate it to a different corner of the screen every few minutes so they aren't statically in one location. Its a video overlay in most cases, should be able to detect and manipulate accordingly. [detection of GAME HUD's when connected to a PC and override the alpha level of video where the HUD appears would be good too -- but could argue game developers could do a better job of putting alpha setting options on their HUDs too]


- Industry standardized 24P/48hz with flicker free results [as a mandated quality control requirement from all HD manufactures].



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

"Go back to the matte bezel. Gloss black is too reflective." I agree with this, but would add to it:


Offer easy user replacable (and inexpensive) bezel replacements for a more personalize look [like you do for Cell phones, change face plates, etc].


Along these same lines, I'd like the ability to change out the shiny glass for something a little more muted, just enough to counter some more of the reflective qualities, but not so much as to mess up the viewability of the picture quality.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

"HEAVY!" again, agree with this too. Looks larger at home than on the showroom floor too.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

PENDING


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think they all overpriced by at least $400 [in some cases more than that]. Especially at the well known B&M stores. No reason to sell at higher price points, HDTV's are selling in record #'s. Easily make up the difference in volume sales (this is how little companies become VERY big companies virtually overnight, by being aggressive on price/performance for mass market sales) .. Everyone remembers how Visio came out of no where, now they are major sellers in the HD market.


----------



## mr.pope

1. TH-50PZ80U


2. Wanted a Panny, thought the 85U wasn't worth the extra price (for me)


3. It's big, black, and beautiful.


4. The 100 hour break in time seems way longer than 100 hours.


5. More controls, Having the tuner to PIP with the HDMI input would be cool.


6. None


7. None, did my research.


8. None so far.


9. I think I got an excellent price on this set.


----------



## benseattle

1. The "Model" you have.

*Pioneer 5020 -- fiffty-inch plasma introduced in mid-2008*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Absolute rave reviews, total picture quality.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Exquisitely sharp picture and breath-taking black levels that make colors pop realistically.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Nothing.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*None.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Sell them all at the astonishing sale price I paid and quickly eliminate every other competitor.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*That you can easily watch a 50-inch screen from 14 feet across the room and see it beautifully.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Two days in, none so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*

See #6 above. Even getting a great deal, spending some $3,000 on a TV is asking a lot. I wasn't committed to this TV only, I could have been reasonably satisfied with something a little less spendy than the original MSRP but a Labor Day sale price finally got me and my wife to jump in happily. I paid some $450 LESS at a big-name dealer than I had been offered anywhere online.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I've been reading reviews and regularly stopping into four or five major dealers for years. I'm not rich, I'm not poor but I was damn sure not going to pay too many thousands of dollars for just a dog-gone TELEVISION. Still, know that I've been a professional videographer in the past, I insist on a high-quality image when I do watch TV, so I was simply willing to wait. Wait for a TV that satisfied my high standards and satisfied my determination to not break the bank. Frankly, I was willing to wait through this coming football season but when what many experts are calling "The Best TV Ever" was suddenly available at the best price ever, I quickly said Yes. I'm deliriously happy because not only is the picture perfect right out of the box but I'm very confident that this TV will be with me for the next 10 to 15 years. (Or until Hologram-Vision becomes available at less than a thousand bucks!)*


----------



## eetmorecurree

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN50a650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The picture quality and functions available and great comments from actual owners


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


TOC, outer glass paneling, touch controls.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


its going to have to go through a break-in period. Nothing really, its great.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


If the LAN port could pick up network drives and play content directly off of it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Dont get rid of the tweakability options and add a network drive recognition software, that would be nice


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


the depth and natuarality of picture, very clean


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far, only had it for two days


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


if it fits your budget i say go for it


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Dont let it make a couch potato out of you.


----------



## rockdoctor54

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH58PH10UKA


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reliable operation at altitude ( rated to 9100', I live at 7200') Reviews in this forum, price, picture quality of plasma's in general



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The size, it is a perfect fit for my room, picture quality is wonderful,the picture is very easy on the eyes. Its quiet. Even non HD programming off DirecTV looks good, very satified with the Blu-ray and DVD viewing. I like being able to switch modes from Dynamic to cinema to standard at the touch of a button.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

could use more HDMI inputs and more inputs for older equipment. A bit of an energy hog at 650 watts. More user friendly zoom and stretch modes. And I only get to watch it an hour or two a week.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't seem to get the non HD programs to stretch proportionally both vertically & horizontally without some fiddling, a one button push for that would be nice. My kids change the settings and it takes a little time to get it back right so most the time I don't bother to get the stretch/zoom right for non HD programs from DirecTV.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the this 58" a 1080P like the PF models


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It arrived undamaged, I expected an excellent picture and got it so no surprise there. It was fairly easy to install on the wall, the mounts are solid. I didn't need to calibrate it right off.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet, I still need to calibrate the colors as it is 9 months old and the factory settings were very good at the beginning but now they could use an adjustment- just been to busy to get to it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I was very happy with the price as I shopped for a year and waited for my price target. My kids watch many hours of TV so I didn't mind spending the bucks. I spent $500 for a 31" sony trinitron CRT 10 years ago and my 58"PH is 3-4 times the display that was.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This forum was more than just helpful, it decided my purchase for me, without it I would have probably been disappointed in what I decided to buy. I only wish I could participate more and answer newbees questions as everyone answered mine- a big thanks to all those experienced people in this forum.


----------



## Buckeyefan

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung HTP5044 720p


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Black Friday Price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

HD picture for cable, dvd, hd-dvd, bd.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Remote is not ergonomic.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p, but at the price I paid, no qualms.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better the picture is compared to our 1080p 46" Aquos.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

If you buy at the right price, they can be a steal. Don't buy the latest technology. You can save 60-70% off new models and the picture quality doesn't reflect the massive difference in cost.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Mounting this 50" to the wall, and running the wires through the wall makes our living room unit "jaw dropping," not to mention the hd picture. Amazing set for a set under $890 out the door.


----------



## john8533

i just want to buy one. 42" sony


----------



## Sythe X10

1. The "Model" you have. 42px80u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Great reviews/great price


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Everything LCD had problems with plasma is great. Motion blur, washed out colors ( compared to plasma anyway) great blacks and everything easle.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. ummmmmm. nothing lol.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. It honestly has everything i need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. None.. i am too happy with this set i honestly can't find nothing wrong with it besides break in


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how smooth motion and how great colors were.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Oh yeah for sure. best 839.99 i've ever spent.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would just love to say this is a great set for a perfect price for me.


Thanks.


Dave


----------



## Rhyvven

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN50A650*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Several positive reviews/comparisons. AVS member comments. TV "fit"

for my basement room environment. Price at Amazon.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Overall cosmetic appearance, screen picture and detailed picture settings*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Fingerprint magnet*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Perhaps another component input (has two and 4 HDMI - sweet)*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Perhaps a tad more anti-reflective work. But it is superb in my no external light basement.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*That people actually complain about the red TOC. I suppose in a bright

room it is more prominent. From all the fuss, without researching, I thought the red was actually a powered red light. Was disappointed when all it was was some red hi-lighted plastic. Would have taken the option to power up the sucka.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Absolutely none.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Certainly was at Amazon*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*By all means practice SOME safety regarding IR and burn in at the onset. But I am already gaming on the TV after maybe 10 to 12 hours of break-in DVD with NO IR or Burn in. Just proper settings and care. Worked on my CRT RPTV for three years with hundreds of hours of gaming with no issue
*


----------



## thugzpassionstp7

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer Elite 1150HD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Great reviews. Excellent display. Bought a Sammy n then a Panny and then decided that Pioneer is the route for me to go...









*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Looks great. Great Picture quality. Great Blacks...Unmatched contrast ratio..

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Its not something that I don't like but I wish it was a 1080P...But I sit 12-13 feet away from it so I can't tell a difference. It's just something that's in my head...need to get over it..

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Has everything I was looking for.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

None

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I really thought I'd see a difference at some point (768p vs. 1080p) but so far I haven't. I'm very suprised with the picture quality on this set. Trust me, I knew what I was getting but I just can't believe it looks so good!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None. Yet.









*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Umm...forking over ~$1800 for a TV is kinda ridiculous but that is the norm nowadays...so I guess they are. They have gotten cheaper. Pioneers are still a little expensive, but I just paid ~$1800 for something that once was priced at $3500. Good deal for me







. I never thought I'd be able to afford a Pioneer on my budget...but I ended up getting one...an Elite at that...so to answer this question with one word..."yes".

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

This is an excellent plasma TV. I've gamed on this thing for hours at a time. No retention or burn-in at all. My previous displays were both excellent displays too but they had their own flaws. People complain about the dimness of the 8g pioneers...I have yet to see it. In the store, it is a little noticeable but once you bring it home...its not even a problem.


----------



## Airmax

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-42PZ80U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Good reviews. Also, performance relative to the price is pretty good.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

No input lag (Guitar Hero Expert player here) and handles motion really well (sports, etc.).

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Room temperature increased noticeably. Break-in period.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Accept and display 24Hz properly. I know it's available in the PZ800U and PZ850U, but decided to get a "decent/good" set now and wait a year or so and get a top of the line model then.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Have all inputs located at the back of the TV... none in the front.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I was an LCD guy and after having the 40XBR4 for about 3 months and the 46XBR4 for 1 month (both returned due to dead/stuck pixels and clouding) decided to give plasma a shot and see what happens. Tried out the 42PX80U and was impressed by how it handled motion and no input lag that I could notice. Decided to go the 1080p route and returned it for the 42PZ80U. Raised my scores on most, if not all, the songs on Guitar Hero III. I game a lot and have been playing Metal Gear Solid 4 and Guitar Hero III. While I did notice IR, it goes away after a few minutes to an hour. I was really relieved.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

There's 1 stuck pixel but after all the trips to Best Buy returning sets I just said screw it... I'm keeping it. I also can't stand the heat that it gives out.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Sure. You get what you pay for.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Anybody on the fence about plasma should at the very least give it a shot. You'll be surprised... I was.


----------



## hostchecker

There is a new technology on Plasma...


----------



## B_S

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TH-50PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": My TH-37PX50U's power supply took a crap and rather than spend $400 to get it repaired I decided to buy new. Got a good deal on the PZ85U (and got a 5 year warranty this time). I've also always liked Panasonic plasmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: Depth of color, blacks, sharpness/detail, fluidity of motion.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: So far, nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: I'd like to see 4 HDMIs on the back of the panel. Also ethernet and/or USB port. Possibly THX mode like the 800Us.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: Break in the panels before they ship.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: I was surprised how much better this set looks than my previous plasmas (TH-37PX50U and TH-50PX60U).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: Yes, 3 years ago I paid ~ $1800 for the TH-37PX50U, 2 Years ago I paid ~ $3000 for the TH-50PX60U... 4 weeks ago I paid $1700 for the TH-50PZ85U.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: If you're in the market for a new plasma, go 1080p. You'll be happier in the long run.










EDIT: Here's a little eye candy:


----------



## bobbycash

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price, reviews, and my fiance (She loves the red ToC).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality, even with the settings I have for the break-in period.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I don't know if there's anything I don't like about it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It's got all I need. More than enough inputs and 1080p. It's got some features I don't think I'll ever use, like the internet news/weather thing.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work on the products you make. That's pretty much it.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Really, the standard Definition looks a hell of a lot better than what people were saying. Watching both OTA broadcast and DVDs look spectacular, but not as nice as HD content.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I have on stuck pixel near the middle of my screen. The only way to notice it is to have an all red screen, then it looks black. But on a white screen it is a very light blue, so unless you're


----------



## rob80b

1. The "Model" you have.


LG 42PG25. (42PG6000 in Europe)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After looking at all the contenders for three months the LG 42PG20 & 25 always had consistently better results in terms of sharpness and color IMHO over the Panasonics and Samsungs in every placed I visited.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

That the remote had buttons for antenna, cable and HDMI.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Have to think about it.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

As an added surprise SD cable is very good, actually better than on my LG 32PC5RV 32" which is an EDTV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Relatively speaking I find them all quite affordable, the current LG’s, I’ve found offered the best consistent value.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Overall I've found the LG's very good and it's too bad that they are not as highly regarded as they should be, probably because of their past history with the budget electronics maker Goldstar, from what I understand that is no longer the case.

But coming from the Audio side of things Samsung , Panasonic and Pioneer are also considered low end manufactures.


Also it should be noted that the Koreans have priced their electronics quite aggressively in hopes of capturing the market and so are in fact a much better purchase over the competition.

So I've done my homework and so far I'm happy with the results.


----------



## wolverine_man

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-42PZ80U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*


Months of research and in-store side-by-side comparisons with the same feed. Panasonic seemed to have very high reliability and picture quality reviews. I was able to confirm the PQ in store, as one vendor allowed me to use Tom's settings because I was mistrustful of the setting they had, which made all the KUROS look infinitely better. After my adjustment the gap closed between the two quite considerably. I actually don't think the red push is also quite as high as most people claim.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma?*


Picture quality. Black levels are excellent.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma?*


I returned my first set due to 3 dead and 2 stuck pixels in the color of blue. My new set has 1 dead and 2 stuck pixels. Of course you have to be extremely close to see these. I am going to attempt to repair the stuck ones using the download available on this forum. Also, seems that every panel i have seen in-store, and the two now that I have had all have some very minor dents on the black bezel which you can see at very sharp angles (aprox 170 degrees). Must just be the way they are assembled or something.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*


Wish it would have been broken-in from the factory.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the

"Manufacture" about your Plasma?*


Work on making stronger bezels that are more resistant to denting.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?
*

How light the set actually is.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*


Dead, stuck pixels and the couple minor dents in the bezel. I am probably more anal than the average consumer, though.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*


I got a 1080p for under a grand. That set was going for over 2 grand not that long ago. Will prices keep going down? Of course, but I have waited long enough.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Make sure you do your homework. And don't forget to view them in-store, making sure you are looking at the models side-by-side with the same feed. I mean, you wouldn't buy a car without test driving it, right?


Also, I wouldn't fall for the "bigger is better" argument if you , yourself can discern a noticeable degradations in PQ for those bigger sets. I debated the larger panel 720p vs smaller panel 1080p (both at in the same price range) for about a month. However, I could in fact see a difference between the two on blu-ray and PS3 from a distance at which most claim they cannot. I'll take quality over quantity any day.


Panasonic is a well-regarded brand and rightly deserves that recognition. I have no problems buying additional sets from them in the future.


----------



## Vegeta

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic Viera TH37PX80B

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Excellent SD picture and excellent HD picture. Best of both worlds. Good price.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The natural Cinema-like picture and the fact that its fanless.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Possible screenburn and not bright whites. Also notice phosphor trails in some games.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Autoswitching for HDMI 2 and 3, better range on remote control, non-glossy bezel.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Continue making 37" models.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Picture quality on SD and HD, black levels and the sound from the internal speakers.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Bezel is a dust magnet!

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Not really. I want everything for free!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I recommend anyone who wants to buy a Plasma but doesn't want to pay a premium, buy a Panasonic. Granted, Panasonic Plasma's don't match Pioneer Plasma's in terms of quality but there is a huge difference in price and pound for pound, dollar for dollar, Panasonic is top dog.


Highly recommended!


9/10


----------



## dwighttsharpe

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Pretty good deal from bestbuy.com.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Very good picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Sounds awful.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

For it's price range, lots of tradeoffs but wish it had more s-video inputs,

and a card reader.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Redesign the speakers/amp.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If the audio capabilities of a set are important to you, really give it a

listen inside the store to insure you can live with the sound.


----------



## samsungtome

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN50a450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I like the Samsung brand, the sale price, and the free Samsung Blu-ray player that came with it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I like the PQ and the size.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing really, maybe the fact that it has to be babied for a little while first.I guess thats true of all plasmas though, isn't it?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


PIP, DVI-in.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much it adds to the movie watching experience and HDTV channels.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I think now they are as long as the quality remains at a high level.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I didn't start looking at this forum until after I had purchased this set so I didn't know about burn-in, shelf life, 1080i vs 1080p, torch mode, etc.I had my tv on torch mode for a day after I got it when I realised from these forums that I should turn things down a bit.I just wish that the manufacturers would put a warning at first boot about that.


----------



## Paul Clancy

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5080hd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Best pq for the $$. All reviews positive and superior to many 1080p non kuros


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

hd Detail-amazing, 3d depth, no picture noise or off angle issues.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Heat, sd cable so-so.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

got it all


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Jazz up the base a bit


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The amazing detail over the other hd sets I own.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

More than worth it if you shop carefully-paid less than half msrp.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Buy this set before the are gone, an increadible bargain for jaw dropping hd.


----------



## bssmu

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Coming from a Toshiba CRT, I wanted at least the same or better PQ. Pioneer is the only tv that can come close to CRT blacks


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing PQ, colors are spot on, blacks are very good


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Blacks could be a bit darker - on a full black screen in a pitch black room it is still easy to distinguish where the screen is, once you give your eyes a few seconds to adjust.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep the glass the same (Single pane) IMO this is one of the biggest advantages Pioneer has over other MFRs


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Blacks not quite as dark as I expected, although still very good


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Overall great TV. Only thing I could see that needs minor improvement is the blacks. Everything else is perfect.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bssmu* /forum/post/14837896
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Coming from a Toshiba CRT, I wanted at least the same or better PQ. Pioneer is the only tv that can come close to CRT blacks
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Amazing PQ, colors are spot on, blacks are very good
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Blacks could be a bit darker - on a full black screen in a pitch black room it is still easy to distinguish where the screen is, once you give your eyes a few seconds to adjust.
> 
> 
> Overall great TV. Only thing I could see that needs minor improvement is the blacks. Everything else is perfect.



I got a Pioneer Kuro 6020 a couple of months ago so the comment about disappointment with the blacks interested me. I never had a CRT HDTV but the 6020 is my third HDTV, the others being a 50 inch RCA Scenium DLP and a 32 inch Sony XRB LCD. Based in my experience with those I must say that the blacks on the 6020 are mind boggling, the best I ever saw on an HDTV. As a result, the accuracy of colors and the shadow detail in darkly lighted scenes, particularly in 1080p BD movies, are incredible.


----------



## bssmu

I agree, the blacks are amazing on the set. The one area where I noticed the blacks could be a little darker is during the intro of planet earth - where the sun comes up from behind the earth. Keep in mind this was in a pitch black room.


As long as there is normal content on the screen such as a 2.35:1 movie I really can't see the difference between the screen and the bezel at all.


On my CRT - a Toshiba 30 inch blacks were completely dark, although it had its own separate issues. Overall I would say the Pioneer is a huge improvement over my CRT in every area but black level.


----------



## dwighttsharpe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwighttsharpe* /forum/post/14810694
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Samsung PN50A450
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Pretty good deal from bestbuy.com.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Very good picture quality.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Sounds awful.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> For it's price range, lots of tradeoffs but wish it had more s-video inputs,
> 
> and a card reader.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Redesign the speakers/amp.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> If the audio capabilities of a set are important to you, really give it a
> 
> listen inside the store to insure you can live with the sound.



Okay, I started perceiving additional problems with my new set, so I have called to have it picked up and returned for a refund. In addition to the poor sound quality, which I had settled to live with, a couple other more serious issues cropped up:


1. Started to notice a tendency for ir and burn in which caused me constant worry.


2. The capper was I started noticing the "green haze" effect. Greenish tinge on may images, especially light flesh tones.


Oh well, sayonara Samsung.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bssmu* /forum/post/14842606
> 
> 
> I agree, the blacks are amazing on the set. The one area where I noticed the blacks could be a little darker is during the intro of planet earth - where the sun comes up from behind the earth. Keep in mind this was in a pitch black room.
> 
> 
> As long as there is normal content on the screen such as a 2.35:1 movie I really can't see the difference between the screen and the bezel at all.
> 
> 
> On my CRT - a Toshiba 30 inch blacks were completely dark, although it had its own separate issues. Overall I would say the Pioneer is a huge improvement over my CRT in every area but black level.



The biggest limitation of CRT technology, it seems to me, is its inability to provide the large screen sizes available in modern flat panel displays. For example your 60 inch Kuro has nearly 4 times the screen area as your old 30 inch CRT did. That's a lot.


----------



## Brandon F

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Sony XBR CRT broke down and I wanted the most competent flat panel display to reproduce it's quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's almost too gorgeous.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Blacks are almost too dark! Certain videogames that feature dark areas lose detail in the void. I've spent way more time than I imagined trying to find a good balance in the new Silent Hill game. Standard movie and TV watching has never been an issue. Also, the menus, while functional, could be better organized. Certain vital features can be layers deep and require many clicks.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Menu issue. Also, the on-set buttons culd be easier to reach on the side.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Not only how great blacks look, but the colors really pop as well as the white levels.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

It's essentially perfect. Any complaints I have are just minor nitpicks that don't translate into the quality of the image but mostly user convenience. I can't imagine a single soul would be displeased with this product.


----------



## carpdawg

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-50PX80U*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*All the positive reviews on AVS forum, Screaming deal at Sears*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Great TV, beautiful picture, tons of inputs,*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Glossy black frame reflects a lot of light*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*a remote that was really capable of being universal(maybe I don't completely understand Viera Link)*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*They should put the hours display in an easily accessible menu, not buried in the service menu.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How amazing just an upconverted DVD looks on it, and how true the colors look. I'm using someone else's settings, and am in the break in, can't wait to try to get it optimized*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Absolutely none.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*$400 off at Sears, plus 10% off if you use their card, so 899 for a 50" plasma is a screaming deal*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*No problem with burn in yet, but am watching most everything in Zoom. A little disappointed in picture quality, but the best picture I have is an upconverted DVD or a Wii. Directv HD arrives tomorrow!!







*


----------



## CoolPool

1. The "Model" you have.
*TH50PX80*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Originally I was ready to buy a 42-46 Sharp Aquos as I set one up for the in-laws and was happy with the picture and had heard horror stories about plasma's problems (although none from anyone who actually owned one, interestingly). After doing (r)e-search on this site and others I became convinced that plasma was the way to go. Since my wife's budget precluded me from getting the Kuro or upper end Panny/Samsungs, we settled on a 42PX80. I wasn't heartbroken by the lack of 1080p as I don't have a source yet and at 8.5 feet viewing distance for this set, doesn't make a difference anyway. After three weeks of waiting and no TV in the store, we broke down and got the 50, with a $300 discount.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The sheer jaw dropping realism when a good HD signal is on it. The picture after only a week is amazing!*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Lack of more extensive colour control features. Some digitizing (blocking) of fast transition pics on HD. I suspect that it is more my DBS reciever than the TV though.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*See above.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*A better user interface for adjusting the colour and gamma. The basic controls are OK, but a few more would be better.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The clarity of the picture watching Nat Geo HD and Discovery HD. I can't wait until I have a BD player!*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*No. I understand the need to recoup R&D costs, but the entry price in Canada for a good 1080p TV 42inches or larger is still in the $2k range and that's just too high.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*If you are considering a new TV, it's worth your while to look at plasma. Good bang for the buck and no eye ripping colour saturation like a lot of the lcd sets I looked at.*


----------



## kelseym

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A510


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Took back a 720p Panny to get the 50 inch model, but saw this 1080p for just a bit more and like the picture better.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The great colors is displays relative to the first Plasma we bought.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Only 2 HDMI ports.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

See above.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add some HDMI ports










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better the picture was than the Panny.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

False Contouring in background on Uverse but maybe cable related. We'll see when I hook up the Blu Ray.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

This one was a steal at 1450 at BB.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

1080p is worth it, but make sure you do your HW and get a good deal.


----------



## P.Hahn

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 42PC5D

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

comparing the LG Samsung offerings side by side, I really liked the picture better on the LG

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

of course the visuals.







and the fact that my PS3 and Xbox360 games look so good they'd make a grown man cry...

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

could use another hdmi port or 2

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I'm not really missing much feature-wise, see above

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

keep up the great work!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

i was so scared that i burned in some life bars from playing some fighting games, before I knew the difference between image retention and burn in.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

setting up the PS3 to play Blu ray properly, I used to get a lot of motion "judder"

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

totally

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged

trust your eyes, not specs or marketing, and I think you'll be happier with your purchase.


Pete


----------



## sebadooo

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 46pz85u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Biggest set, best value for the money.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm almost certain it's image is superior to my CRT HDTV (2005 Panasonic Tau)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Dead pixels.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Firmware support?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Stop going thinner, focus on quality control.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Having the picture freeze on a closeup of a Tampa Bay Bucaneer for 45 minutes while I was oblivious to this, and coming back to see the red pixel unstuck, and working properly.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

3 dead pixels.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not sure. As much as I love the picture quality and size, I can't help but feel guilty for spending over $1300. My parents probably never spent over $400 - and they had a Sony trinitron!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Can't believe how emotionally distraught I became over dead pixels. I was physically ill this weekend with a headache and wanted to puke? Why? Because I researched dead pixels more than anything prior to buying a flat panel TV...and...it happened. Feels just like I did in 2006 when I bought an Xbox 360 and the RRoD happened to me the first day.


----------



## Keith25c

1. TH50PZ800U


2. Panny reputation, blacks better than the Sammy 550 and 650, THX mode.


3. Overall picture fidelity


4. I'm new to plasma so break in is new to me. Not a fan but understand it's a necessary evil.


5. More onscreen controls


6. Perhaps develop a bit better anti-reflection. It's still better than the 550 and 650


7. I'm pleased with the sound. It's not fatiguing to listen to the built-in speakers as most sets are.


8. None yet and, knock on wood, not many down the line either. This is only day 4 for me.


9. Probably not but they are fairly close to worth.


10. You can read specs all day but let your eyeballs be the final deciding factor.


----------



## Needa916

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-50PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

So many good reviews by USERS


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

natural looking picture compared to my 32" LCD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Constant worry about network logos, 4:3 bars, etc.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Ability to NOT have image retention or burn in ;-)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Improve the speakers


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How heavy 80lbs is


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

This is not the fault of the plasma, but I am getting a bit nauseated after playing games for more than 20 minutes. This never happened on my 32" LCD. I guess its because the screen is so big, I am getting motion sickness?


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not sure: I am sure they will be cheaper than $1000 that I got it for, but I got it no interest financing with an existing credit card. I can hang on to my cash and enjoy my TV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Even with all picture settings set at 50 or below (on cinema), the picture is awesome. I can see clown faces on some channels, leading me to believe its not the TV's fault. These faces are bright orange during some scenes. I hope I can tune out the orange faces eventually once my set is broken in.


----------



## ndrj69

Both great Plasma's...I have the Pio it is definitely better overall (more$$$ too). That said I am planning to purchase the panny 50px80u, you can't beat the picture for the price anywhere.


Does anybody know if circuiy city is going to close??? Was going to buy there, great deal but want them around in 60 days for price protection/initial service issues.


----------



## Macfan424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndrj69* /forum/post/14916598
> 
> 
> ...Does anybody know if circuiy city is going to close??? Was going to buy there, great deal but want them around in 60 days for price protection/initial service issues.



Given that they fired their CEO and replaced him this week and have a consultant working on turnaround recommendations, it's likely that no one knows for sure. They'll probably close a number of stores, but it's less likely they will do so before Christmas as December makes-or-breaks the whole year for most retailers. Chances are you'll be covered for 60 days (barely), but nothing is certain, especially in this economy.


----------



## RYAXIN

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung - PN50A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Nice overall picture/price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Many different types of inputs as well as the viewing angle is excellent regardless of where you are in the room.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It doesn't fly










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A built in blu ray.










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More frequent firmware updates.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It does not produce too much heat even after 4 hours of use.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They seem close to reasonable given the technology.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The INPUT settings are very easy to navigate. Many settings to play with for any user to tweak the overall picture. Blacks are great and the colors this plasma produces are amazing.

50" is the perfect TV size IMO.


----------



## Zivman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> *Pioneer Pro-151fd*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> *best of the best*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> *black levels*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> *wish it were bigger*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> *more mounting options - has oversized mounting requirements*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> *make a 70"+ panel within a realistic price*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> *no real surprises.. researched and researched and then researched some more prior to purchase*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> *none at this point*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> *very subjective, but feel the price I paid was very fair*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



my advise is to have retailers compete for your business. _everytime_ I talked pricing with two local stores I was offered an additional $300 off.... leaving me to question, how much room is there to move on the pricing on these panels?


----------



## M.T.Nest

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic THC50FD18


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


VALUE, features, specs, reputation, favorable store policies


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Value - I haven't watched any programming on it yet. All I had time to do today is set it up and head to work.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


SD PQ isn't very good stretched across the screen. After breaking it in we will probably go back to OAR.


This is more of a problem for my Luddite spouse. "Should we have kept the old TV?"


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Larger size? More stylish appearance? Home network capability?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Can't think of any yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The nifty pedestal base mounting system.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I'm very happy with the price I paid at a warehouse store, especially with the current $300 instant rebate.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This set replaced a 34" JVC direct view TV with a great SD picture--but no HD. I hope our cable provider is quick about adding HD versions of the channels my wife likes--or it could be my a**


----------



## sebadooo

Take 50% off MSRP and you have dealer cost for Pioneer. Even more if you do big volume. [/QUOTE=Zivman;14928111]my advise is to have retailers compete for your business. _everytime_ I talked pricing with two local stores I was offered an additional $300 off.... leaving me to question, how much room is there to move on the pricing on these panels?[/quote]


----------



## Zivman





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sebadooo* /forum/post/14942635
> 
> 
> Take 50% off MSRP and you have dealer cost for Pioneer. Even more if you do big volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zivman* /forum/post/14928111
> 
> 
> my advise is to have retailers compete for your business. _everytime_ I talked pricing with two local stores I was offered an additional $300 off.... leaving me to question, how much room is there to move on the pricing on these panels?
Click to expand...


and I thought $4600 for a pro-151fd was a good deal....


----------



## sebadooo

/\\ I'm sure it varies from region to region and from what vendor you buy from, and how much business you do on an annual basis, but that is my observation from where I'm at. Easily the most profitable of all the stuff we move. But if one has to be the most profitable, it might as well be the best of the best.


I could have got a deep discount on Sony, but being that I work in the industry (does office work count?), I now know plasma is where you go if you want picture quality. Still couldn't afford Pioneer even with dealer prices. Went with value and it turned out buying from amazon.com was the most I could get for the money.


----------



## Denz1

1. The "Model" Panasonic

THPZ80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

was a Great deal on a good looking 1080p model from quality name that's been around.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Just love the technology of phosphor illumination looks great and closest to The good old tube as knew it just much better resolution and size.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

This model hasn't really surfaced anything that I can say I don't like as of yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

For this price can't seem to think i could want much more Better blacks but hey that's what Pioneer is for










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The menu for calibration returns to the main screen way too fast when setting picture brightness ETC







it's a little annoying but can live with it.. Wish it could be Extended with a flash update.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none to complain about so far it was broken in for 200 hrs with the break in colors on sd card and it's been getting better now around 400 hrs no problems and feel burn in will not happen with normal use


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure they will drop but you get what you pay for..


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm Very happy and would Definitely suggest this to anyone for a first plasma then save for a kuro Elite! which is my next TV and will keep the panasonic..










Den


----------



## ROMAN O




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sebadooo* /forum/post/14942635
> 
> 
> Take 50% off MSRP and you have dealer cost for Pioneer. Even more if you do big volume. [/QUOTE=Zivman;14928111]my advise is to have retailers compete for your business. _everytime_ I talked pricing with two local stores I was offered an additional $300 off.... leaving me to question, how much room is there to move on the pricing on these panels?



[/quote]


Please do not spread false information especially on the wrong forum and wrong thread.


----------



## laststop311

1. Pioneer Kuro pdp-5020


2. I was convinced to purchase this model because after almost a year of researching televisions and looking at the various models I fell in love with the picture on the kuro. It's DLNA compatibility also played a role in my decision as well as its ability to playback 24p flawless at 72hz.


3. The thing I like best about my plasma is the lack of any motion blur and the pure deep blacks. As well as perfect 24p playback and ease of playing pirated blu ray rips










4. The things I don't like are the slightly dim screen and not as bright whites as it could be. I don't like that their is a slim chance of burn in and I also don't like the chance of phosphor lag even though I haven't experienced either of the last 2 yet. I don't like its high energy usage either and the lack of fine color adjustments.


5. I wish it had an rf remote that would work no matter where you pointed remote. I wish it had a few tb HD's built in that you could store video on via DLNA and access anytime. It also should have more color controls.


6. I would advise the manufacture to stop inflating the price just because it's the best plasma. And to make it come pre calibrated to 6500k before they put it in a box and ship it to stores.


7. I was surprised how much better the picture was overall compared to store displays.


8. I have had no problems or issues at all yet.


9. I think the price for this plasma is inflated because they know they can get away with it because it's the best of the best and there are always that group of people that will buy the best of the best no matter how much it cost. I think pioneer should quit exploiting that group of people and price it more fairly.


10. I recommend this tv over any plasma or lcd. It's the best PQ you can have in your home untill large screen OLED's come out. Untill then this is the best of the best and is worth every dollar even if it is taxed like crazy.


----------



## Tim Obas

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH42PZ80


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The sales rep dropped the price as i originally wanted anything 1080P and was gearing towards a Sony LCD


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Colours and Black levels


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The amount of heat generated/power consumption


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

more HDMI plugs, built in 7.1 DTS HD/True HD Sound, built in blu ray. network media player with dual band wireless N


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

please include a picture colour calibration disc


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the ease of use


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

inserting the pedestal facing the wrong direction oops, 2 dead pixels only noticeable during a solid colour of red and eyes one foot away from the screen


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

overall this tv is a great bang for the buck... sometimes i wish i went with the pioneer kuro but all i really wanted was something 1080p for my bedroom


----------



## nashville man

gentlemen and ladies -

need your help in deciding...choices are: (drum roll please)

1) 50pz80u at $1400 (+ tax)

2) 50pz800u at $2070 (including tax)

3) 58pz800u at 2588 (+ tax)


thought re: size/cost-value benefit?


room size: approx 17 x 27 - but true viewing envelope less walkway is more like 14 wide x 23 deep - typically sitting between 9-13' away...


not sure whehter to spring for the diff in wither 800 series or in the 58 vs 50 (a full $1200 more...) over the life of the tv 9if i assume 12 years), the 58 runs $100/yr more - know that's only $8/mon, but $1200 more over 10 yrs prob gets me a tv a few yrs from now that is even bettwer than the 58' and I could always move the 50' pz80 into my master bedroom.


thoughts and suggestions??


thx -

"nashville man"


----------



## Hezzmana

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great picture, lowish power usage, good price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Blacks, details, color, movement...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not through the break in period yet, watched a letterboxed film right out of the box and could see a hint of IR afterwards. Ten minutes of the wiper and it is gone so no big thang.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Support for PC resolutions, quicker way to jump between inputs with the remote.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't stop making small 720's.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How sharp a ffdshow processed Divx looks.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I am very happy with the price I paid, almost exactly half what I paid for my 36" CRT 12 years ago.


----------



## M5ster

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer KRP-500A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Perfect contrast ratio, incredible picture quality (SD+HD), incredible black level, the current best 50" plasma TV on the european market.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

realy deep black level, contrast ratio, natural colours, picture quality is definitely breathtaking


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The manual is not on the other level of the KRP, missing index, missing some important informations like deleting tv stations.

Operation of the external HDTV tuner is far away from beeing perfect. (in case of sorting and deleting and managing favorite TV stations)

(Tuner is integrated in the external media box)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

faster epg


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make it cheaper for europe, KRP to US Elite Kuro's is 1Euro = 1 USDollar


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The incredible image quality, my little nephew (sun of my brother) tried to grab into the screen, so vividly is the image quality with corresponding picture material.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Price is realy high, especialy in europe, but this plasma is worth every penny.


My apologies for my average English


----------



## BHS

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Forum threads and personal inspection. 50" was borderline but I'm glad I upgraded from 46". Viewing from ~9'.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture clarity and detail. Previous set was 13yo 27" CRT.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Concern about break-in (so far unfounded). Wife & 2 kids (latter with Wii & XBOX) to educate. They understand the concern...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None so far. Just 2 weeks old. Built-in replication?










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Piggy-back BD35 or BD55 with purchase...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality is exceptional. Seems better at home than in the store, especially HD Discovery, National Geographic (via Rogers Cable).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Home Theater connectivity. I have no HDMI on my 5yo Yamaha unit. Spent maybe 30 minutes of mucking. Instructions? Don't need no stinking instructions. (Or maybe I did...)










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

List prices perhaps not. But "sales" happen. I expect more before Super Sunday. I think I did OK for Canada considering the current exchange rate.

Still monitoring for price match.










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Very happy so far. Did not buy warranty upgrade (25% of cost cannot be justified)! Still learning the ropes. When I get stuck I ask the kids.


----------



## 1killerolds

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5020FD

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Deep blacks, lack of motion blur, Price

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything, but it's only been 1 day!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the gloss black frame is a dust magnet

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none so far

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

none so far

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It came with the stand already attached

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far but it's only been 1 day

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

at $200 more than a panasonic thx800u, yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I was worried how much difference I would see from my RPHDTV. Simply put, this display is AMAZING!


----------



## halog

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5020


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

great pq, black levels, color accuracy, presence of phosphor

etc.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Build quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight buzzing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

i7 processing, firewire, dvi port, optional elite stickers










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Start/ open/ re-open the beta program for next gen pdp panels for potential customers.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was easy to un-package unlike my sony lcd :/


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I'm still in the break in phase and blotching is present


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yeah


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Can't wait for ces!


----------



## dcast01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halog* /forum/post/15145622
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer 5020
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> great pq, black levels, color accuracy, presence of phosphor
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Build quality
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Slight buzzing
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> i7 processing, firewire, dvi port, optional elite stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Start/ open/ re-open the beta program for next gen pdp panels for potential customers.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> It was easy to un-package unlike my sony lcd :/
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> I'm still in the break in phase and blotching is present
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Can't wait for ces!



What is "ces" ?


----------



## halog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcast01* /forum/post/15152249
> 
> 
> What is "ces" ?



That statement is not relevant to my purchase but I am looking forward to hearing about next gen pdp's at the consumer electronics show on Jan 09 (ces)









http://www.cesweb.org/


----------



## dcast01




halog said:


> That statement is not relevant to my purchase but I am looking forward to hearing about next gen pdp's at the consumer electronics show on Jan 09 (ces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cesweb.org/ [/Q
> 
> 
> That's funny you say that because your statement of "Can't wait for ces!" is not relevent to the thread you posted in.


----------



## halog




dcast01 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halog* /forum/post/15153798
> 
> 
> That statement is not relevant to my purchase but I am looking forward to hearing about next gen pdp's at the consumer electronics show on Jan 09 (ces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cesweb.org/ [/Q
> 
> 
> That's funny you say that because your statement of "Can't wait for ces!" is not relevent to the thread you posted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that statement I was referring to _my_ comment of "can't wait for ces!" I intended to say that my answer to question 10, "can't wait for ces", was in no way related to my flat panel purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By quoting you I inadvertently implied your statement wasn't related but that wasn't my intention hope that clears things up.
Click to expand...


----------



## al in cedar

Panasonic VIERA 50" 720p 480Hz Plasma HDTV w/ 3 HDMI & SD Slot - TH50PX80U


best price I've ever seen for the specific TV i was looking for. yay!


----------



## troublefan

My first plasma purchase:


1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TH-42PZ80U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Reviews on this forum and other sites; after tweaking the settings of this and others at CC, this was a really nice set...best for the price. Also 1080p capability

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Fantastic picture, incredible with Blu-ray. Very user-friendly

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Nothing so far

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Smart sound for tv to commercial sound leveling

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
None

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Just how nice the picture was in my own home, after proper settings made

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Absolutely

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
After research, I think this is the best 42 inch plasma below 9 bills


----------



## Ethan Allen

This is Ethan Allen (Plasma or LCD?) and I am dumber than dirt about these matters.


I would like to buy two televisions for different locations and purposes.


About four years ago I bought a 50 inch Panasonic for the son's bedroom. He got married and took it with him. It was a 720 rather than a 1080 P resolution but it looked great. Then I bought a 65 Diamond Mitsubishi DLP. Noisy, hot and it looks bulky in the Family Room - but the room gets very bright from the two sky lights. That was why I was persuaded to go to DLP.


Now I need two more televisions and I really need some help -BIG TIME-! I have promised the wife I would buy her a super nice television for her big kitchen! Every year I disappoint here as I just can't decide what to buy.


She wants something mid-range in size but high quality in sound and picture. I was considering something like a Sharp Aquos but I don't want any motion lag. I understand that 120 Hz seems to help that and 6 ms response isn't exactly instant' but may be acceptable. Now I am thinking - wait a minute - why am I ruling out Plasma?


How small do they make good Plasmas? It seems that the small LCD's are generally 720 and not 1080P. I am thinking she would like something 37 or smaller. What would everyone recommend? Plasma or something else? The Kitchen isn't that bright a room.


Second Room: Then I need a fantastic television for my library! It would reside one the center bookshelf in a wall to wall, floor to ceiling bookcase. The shelves are somewhat thin at slightly more than 11. HERE IS THE HOOK! The 48 inch cavity is actually only about 47 inches inside. The height can be adjusted.


Assuming no limits on price {within logical reason} what should I buy the wife for the Kitchen and what should I buy the family for the library?


The Library can be cut-off from all external light so I don't have the same issues I had with the family room where I had to settle for DLP, and loud fans, and all that heat and then all that UGLY BULK, not to mention putting up with the bulb going out at the start of the Super Bowl - That actually happened last year! I watched the Super Bowl on a smaller old television as my room with the Super Surround Sound System was totally dead! Never again! The can have their mirrors'.



PLEASE HELP THIS OLD MAN!


----------



## Eddie2u

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Since no one in my area had one to view, My decision was based on the Tv's good reviews here and on other sites.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture looks fantastic with default settings right out of the box. Perfect 24p playback. Build quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I keep listening for the phantom buzz to appear. I am paranoid about IR.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More HDMI connections. A 100% anti-IR proof screen.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I could understand the Void of Warranty if buying from a unauthorized dealer, but whats with the Elite 200 mile limit? That leaves most of the authorized online retailers out of my reach. It would be nice to buy from a authorized dealer anywhere in the USA and still have a Warranty.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The reviews were right! The picture does look that good.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

What I did pay for the Tv was well worth it. Buying MSRP is never worth it.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None at this time.


----------



## avguygeorge

I know this thread is 8 months old I also think many of the questions are interrelated but here goes:

Mine is the Pioneer 6020.

I bought the Costco demo and got a great price. Partly I bought it from what I read here;and partly fom seeing it in the store. It was between "torch-mode" lcds;on their shelf. One could see the differences in reds,greens,blacks,and facial tones. This set looked kinda anemic--compared-to the sets on either side. Whites looked real poor/compared to the other sets. ( Further, I think if they had it set on Dynamic it would have sold long ago.)

When I got this set home it seemed like a different set and I couldn't believe my eyes.--Gone was the 'grey-white' thing.---After 3 weeks of use I NEVER think I need 'brighter' whites.

'Blacks',and dark scenes is where this set shines--like no lcd I've seen,yet.--Same might be said for the color of its reds and greens.

My set may have had lots of hrs. on it but the Costco loop I felt, did no harm.

Unlike some here I don't expect to keep it for more than 3 years.

My "old" sets are the Sony 32 xbr-6 and the older 65 in. Mitsubisi crt w/ the 9in guns.

(I feel the 9in guns mits.to be the best hd-crt )

I believe in all new purchases-- what you had before matters,much.

I also don't spend much time,after the purchase, nit-picking what it doesn't do or have.


----------



## KU Kitch

1. The Model you have.

Panasonic Viera TH-58PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular Model.

Great picture, price/size ratio, size in general


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything, but especially the size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Concern over IR/burn-in, i realize that it's a long shot, but it's just that unfortunate nagging sensation, just like the clouding on my previous Sony


5. What Feature(s) you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe the VieraCast, not sure how useful that would be though, though built-in WiFi would be nice


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma.

Eliminate any possibility of burn-in/IR, or need for break-in. Easy right?


7. What was your biggest Surprise after you received your Plasma.

How big it was, the thing is an absolute monster. My roommate has a 56" Samsung DLP and this thing looks much larger somehow


8. What Problems or Issues have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing yet


9. Do you really think that todays Prices are worth it.

Considering I paid only a couple hundred more than I did for my 40" not 2 years ago, I would definitely say they're worth it. they keep coming down and that's a good thing


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The quality is amazing, the screen is enormous, I would say just not to discriminate between LCD and plasma. I have both and am a fan of both, go with whatever you like, and the bigger the better in my mind!


----------



## Greg Matty

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42" 720P Costco model. Same as TH42PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Pictured looked good enough for my eyes, recommended by those I trust, reasonable price, good reputation for reliability.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Being able to watch TV again. I have a front projector and have watched almost no tv for several years.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

PQ is not all that impressive. I watched Relentless Enemies on HD-DVD on my front PJ and Plasma and the PJ kills the Plasma. Both are 720P but the PJ image is 106" and the Sanyo Z4 is not exactly state of the art. The PJ is sharper with better color but maybe the set needs to break in a little bit?



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe bigger and 1080P but I can't really afford that so featurewise I think I am okay.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A good unit at a good price so not much to complain about.



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PQ was worse than a three year old front PJ.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Prices are high but we aren't talking about a 27" SD picture tube. You get a much larger screen, HD image, small footprint and so on.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am a bit underwhelmed but I am sure I'll get over it. I definitely won't add a Blu-Ray player to this set. That will go to my front PJ.


----------



## TimothyPilgrim

1. The "Model" you have.
_Panasonic Viera TH50PZ77U
_

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_The great reviews it got here on AVSForum, great clearance price, and no need to the latest/greatest
_

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_That it's a big, bright picture in the daytime in a bright room, with good anti-glare on the screen
_

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_Only been watching it for a few days now, so nothing particular
_

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_VGA/component port to make use of a long custom cable already in hand
_

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_Nothing yet
_

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_The quality of the StandDef picture
_

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_None
_

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_Yes, mine was a floor model on clearance (last year's model) and it was half the original retail price
_

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_A 50" plasma screen is not too big, especially when you're used to a 27" CRT, but even when you're used to an 80" front projection screen at the same time
_


----------



## kuroplasma

Hey all... new to the forums here and plasma tv's.

Just bought a new system this is what i chose.


Pioneer Kuro 50" PDP-5020FD

Bose Cinamate 2.1 digital ht

Sony Blu-ray BDP-S350

Ulta High speed HDMI Cables


I would of liked a 7.1 audio system but didnt want to have all those speakers.


will add....


1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 50" PDP-5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The great reviews it got from a co-worker and online reviews, and the price I got it for.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Brilliant Colors, Bright picture with good anti-glare on the screen, Dark Blacks, Crisp Text


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

worrying about burn-ins, most every tv stations have logos.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wireless Network Card


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Smaller Panel Frame


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It wouldn't turn on! - Power button hidden under/bottom of panel frame


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not worth $4k. It's worth what I paid for... a little over $2k


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Wireless nic card in TV, Factory Calibration


Some snap shots:


----------



## simplemath

1. The "Model" you have.PRO151fd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".Best picture I have witnessed ever


3. What you like best about your Plasma.Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.Slight panel hum


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.wireless modem


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.Develope a more scratch free finish for the tv and base


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.Picture was soo good right out of the box


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.I paid exactly what I thought the tv was worth, actually a few hundred less. Of course I did manage a respectable deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.If I were an impulse buyer, I would have bought an XBR4....If I had been a well researched and patient buyer, I would have bought an XBR8, or an A950 Samsung (as they look fantastic in store).....If I had been a well researched and patient, AND enthusiastic enough to view all front running tvs in a normal home environment setting (not under flourescent heat lamps) I would have bought a Pioneer Kuro Elite. I consider myself very lucky to have had the chips fall the way they did....many factors could have prevented me from finding out just how awsome a tv this 151 really is. perfection.


Its that simple.







(this grin makes me sick too)


----------



## simplemath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B_S* /forum/post/14748710
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TH-50PZ85U
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's a little eye candy:



Kuro candy, camera seems a bit darker, the colour of the bookself is lost in black, or you lightened the picture too much. Detail is nice though.


----------



## directvideo

1. "Model" Pioneer PDP-5080HD (floor model)

2. What convinced you to buy? an affordable Pioneer is hard to pass up.

3. Like best? Everything and it's a 50 inch bedroom tv









4. Don't likes? waiting for Pioneer to ship the remote control so i can take the set out of torch mode.

5. Feature wished for? none

6. Advice for Pioneer? none

7. Surprises? WOW

8. Problems? none

9. Worth the price? YES

10. Additional info: I bought a Samsung LN46A650 online, but refused delivery due to a badly damaged box. So while waiting for my refund I go to Best Buy and see the Pioneer with a $500 price drop!!!


----------



## B_S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplemath* /forum/post/15241917
> 
> 
> Kuro candy, camera seems a bit darker, the colour of the bookself is lost in black, or you lightened the picture too much. Detail is nice though.



Yeah, I think there's just a variation in our cameras. I didn't edit that pic at all. The colors on your pic look very rich and natural, but a tad dark. I'd love to see your Kuro next to my PZ85 in person.


----------



## fuwa

1. "Model" Pioneer Kuro 111

2. What convinced you to buy? Good reviews, 30% discount.

3. Like best? Natural picture, good black levels. Good for movies in a dark room.

4. Don't likes? Sometimes I see phosphor trails. Also on other plasmas. I previously owned a LCD. Remote could be better.

5. Feature wished for? none

6. Advice for Pioneer? none

7. Surprises? Picture looks great. This set does not shine in showroom unless you take time to watch it and then switch to viewing another set. LCDs just look better at first and plasmas look flat. This set really shines in a home enviromment in a dark room. I watched LCD for several months and then went to Kuro. Too bad these plasmas can't be properly displayed. I noticed that they look dull in Costco during the daytime (in front of the door) but in the evening they look great.

8. Problems? none

9. Worth the price? Yes, if you get discount. Still better priced than equivalent Sony and Samsung Led backlit LCDs.

10. Additional info: No humming or glare issues.


----------



## sunburnwilly

1. "Model" Pioneer 6020 , "my first plasma ."

2. What convinced you to buy? The threads and advice on this and other forums . Honestly I never saw this particular set before buying , I used the new 60" Elite at the local BB as a measuring stick . Also , I was ready to upgrade from my 4 1/2 year old Samsung 50" DLP and felt at 43 years old I was mature enough to own a Plasma set .

3. Like best? Beautifull picture , looks great from all angles and up close . Slim design and great connectivity .

4. Don't likes? That the screen is not flush with the center speaker that it sits on like my old DLP .

5. Feature wished for? I wish it had a digital coax out as well as the toslink which would give the set a more secure digital out connection . " This won't matter once I upgrade from my 20th century Sony TA9000Es processor to an up to date one with HDMI capability ."

6. Advice for Pioneer? The bezel needs to be less reflective .

7. Surprises? It did not blow me away at first but continues to look better everyday .

8. Problems? none

9. Worth the price? Well , it cost less than $300. more than my old DLP did 4 1/2 years ago so I would say yes .

10. Additional info: Can cause serious blu-ray addiction . I have purchased 20 in the 2 1/2 weeks I have owned the tv . Mind you , I still need to pay for the darn thing .


----------



## sounddude51

1. The "Model" you have:


Panasonic Viera TH50PZ80U 50" Plasma. This is my first Plasma.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model":


After doing a lot of research, talking to friends, side by side comparisons, and just being blown away by the PQ. Also, I found a Black Friday deal that saved over $300.00 off of everyone else's price.


3. What do you like best about your Plasma:


Incredible PQ. Panasonic's long history of quality products. Attractive design. Non-glare screen, even with high room light levels.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma:


No Closed Caption feature for mute only.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had:


Closed Caption that comes on with mute only.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the Manufacturer about your Plasma:


Each one of these sets should come with every kind of plug and jack available. For something that costs so much to begin with, it's really petty to only put certain or more jacks on more expensive sets.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma:


How easy it was to get out of box and set up. And the picture was so good right out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma:


None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it:


Prices continue to drop and that's one reason why I bought now, since the old CRT was dying. But they still seem to be high. Considering they are telling us that the sets they are selling today may outlive the owners, that would mean this is not an often repeat sale item, and that the manufacturers have to make their money when they can on each set. That is understandable.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged:


Only that the Panasonic 50" 80U is just an incredible Plasma TV for the price!


Rob

sounddude


----------



## Noodles3

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic Viera TH50PZ85U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*The great reviews from here and other places. Seeing it in person next to comparable Samsung. That and my 10yr old Panasonic CRT has served me well so a little brand loyalty.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*It's huge. well compared to my 32" Beautiful picture even with the settings dialed down for break in. Plenty of inputs.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Nothing yet but I'm sure I'll find something minor at some point.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*DVI instead of VGA and maybe an optical input*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Step up the color reproduction Panasonic. You got the blacks figured out in this level of set.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The quality of the StandDef picture*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Just one little dead pixel I noticed while cleaning the screen.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Absolutely, got a great deal online.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*

50" screens if you have the room to sit back from it sure is an adjustment from even a 32" but it's so worth it. Our couch is about 8 - 9ft back from the tv.*


----------



## SFoley

1. The "Model" you have.
*THC46FD18*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Rediculous sale at Costco. instore demo was better than the more expensive lcd's next to it.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The picture looks fantastic with default settings right out of the box. Perfect 24p playback.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Break-in...constant fear of IR and BurnIn.* (not sure how valid these concerns are with the advancements of today's plasmas compared to a few years ago)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*A 100% anti-IR proof screen.*



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Tell me the truth about whether breakin is needed or not.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The picture can be made to be bright or brighter than a lcd. NO DIMNESS*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*A 46inch Panny for under 1k? Absolutely*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Dont be so quick to pass over a Plasma. The prices are right and the pq is outstanding. Dont fall for the lcd hype.*


----------



## jesterguy

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN50A550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Great deal on it, solid reviews, right in my price range for a secondary TV. Came with a free Xbox 360!

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

It is replacing a *gasp* ancient 32" Zenith tube tv in my bedroom I've been meaning to get rid of for years









*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

nothing I don't like so far.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

cook and clean for me? But I'd rather not have to worry about IR.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

nothing that I can think of.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

how big the damn thing was in my room. Plus I like picking up some free movie channels with the tuner. Asian lesbian porn? Thanks, Samsung! (that actually showed up on one of the movie channels this morning







)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

none so far *crosses fingers*

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

they're down a lot in prices so I'd say yeah at the moment. I think there's always room to move down a bit though.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

nothing much, here's a shot of the bedroom. Used my spare wheels off of one of my cars for a makeshift table


----------



## jorisspringer

1. The "Model" you have.

I have a LG42PG6000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I had a possiblity to play with a Samsung 42PS450 and a LG42PG6000 next to eachother and recieved full control from the store and recieved both remotes. I connected on both screens a PS3 with the same movie and my conclusion was that the PS450 had a bit of a grey coating over the image and the PG42PG6000 showed much better colors.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality, the design, the menu system, LG knows how to sell a screen to their customers it seems







. It might not have the best blacks but i am very pleased with how great the picture quality is.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It does not really want to work well with my PC, it has some problems with it, it shifts the image to the right which takes some time to find the right settings to have a full screen picture on my screen. LG could have been more clear about that in the manual.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has all i need actually







, maybe a better manual







.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Improve your manual.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That the image retention was so little, i read a lot of horror stories about it but i havent spotted it yet until now on my screen.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just with my pc resolution, strangely it accepts the Full HD resolution from my Xbox but not from my PC which is a bit strange but since i am about to buy a Popcorn Hour i no longer need my pc anymore for some of my favorite movies.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely, for 635,- euros i think it is a real bargain.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Life's Good







.

Cant wait for the burn in period to pass.


----------



## EKel

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-58PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

After alot of research I was debating between the Pioneer 6020 and this model - then

the price of the 800U dropped to about more than 1000 less..Given that, good reviews and the following link - I decided to buy this model:

http://www.tweaktv.com/forum/general...-pro/view.html 



3. What you like best about your Plasma

great picture for the price

also like THX with the TweakTV calibration suggestions


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I just hope I am not missing too much by not have the black levels even the 6020 is capable of


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it had an ethernet connection for updates and ability to stream movies from NAS drive (sort of what the pioneer has) - since it doesn't I will get something like the popcorn hour A110 or TVIX M6500a.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

add item #5 above


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Knew it was big - liked the elegant look - much nicer than my old Toshiba TW56x81


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For this model yes - my old HD RPTV cost me $4100 in 1999 - this one which has a far better picture cost $2650 delivered


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am nearly at 100 hours of running the breakin DVD - when I stop to watch hi def DVDs (blu ray and HD DVD) the picture seems to be getting better or more mature - maybe I am imagining things but it is nice non the less


Also bought this with a VISA card that adds a year to the warranty!


----------



## vancruiser

1. The "Model" you have.

_Panasonic TH50PX80U_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

_Was originally looking for a 42-inch TV and was looking at the Samsung and LG plasmas in this size range. Was disappointed by the PQ on both of them, then saw the 42" Panny. In the end the 50" was only $200 more so it was a no brainer to go for the bigger set._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

_How HUGE it is! How great video games are on it!_


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

_Supplied stand is a little goofy looking..._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

_Built-in network media player (like one of the NMT players)_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

_Figure out a built-in test pattern for setting brightness/contrast/etc - helps you make sure the set is showing the best picture possible._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

_Just how big 50" really is. How little heat this set puts out..._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

_None so far_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

_Right now, yes! I was surprised how much TV I ended up getting for my money._


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

_I've been surprised how many people tried to talk me out of plasma. This is my first Plasma (it's replacing a Trinitron CRT) but I do have one other LCD and I've never been as happy with it as a CRT. The plasma blows both out of the watter!_


----------



## bodosom

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TH-46PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Black level, SD scaling.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Typical image controls.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Better image controls. Better aspect controls.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Add more image controls to the user setup.

Add an info page with on time.

If "break-in" is really required provide a "break-in" mode not just the white scrubber bar.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


----------



## awellusedwallet

Joined AVSforum today; although I've been viewing it for almost 2 months now. Anyway, here's my input:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic Viera TH-42PX80U purchased in early December 2008.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The reviews, discussion, and related links that I found here at AVSforum.com. Also, I did see this particular model in the store (purchased at Best Buy) and liked what I saw, picture-wise.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Hard to say what I like "best", as this is our first large-screen TV (we do have a 19 inch flat screen LCD in our bedroom and a 19 inch LCD widescreen computer monitor). Perhaps what I like best is the picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I have yet to find what I don't "like" about it. I'm sure there will be something - there always is.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Well, since our last "big" TV was a 25 inch Zenith over 12 years old, I first have to figure out all of the "features" of this one before I can answer this one.










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Being an engineer and having written operations and maintenance manuals for new equipment for other people, I like lots of details in instruction manuals on what each feature does, why it does it, and how all the features inter-relate to each other. While impractical for the usual consumer operating manual, I would like that type of information on the manufacturer's web page for downloading or viewing on-line.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. As others have said in various threads, electronic prices typically drop lower over time, so if one waits for the "lowest" price or "best" price, one would most likely never buy any advanced electronic product.


----------



## gregf70

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 50" PZ85U*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Panasonic has a great name and offers a great value and there is a local Panasonic Authorized Repair facility in my area. Also the information garnered from AVSforum and the fine folks here helped a lot too.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Size and Picture Quality, coming from a 32" Tube this is a new world for me!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Learning curve and missing the one connection fits all scenarios. Before, I had one connection from reciever to TV (video pass through) and now I have 4 connections to Plasma (3 HDMI's and 1 Component) and right now I have to use 4 Remotes to do anything until I get a URC.










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
4th HDMI and a "Read my mind" capabilities.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Work on that "Read my mind" functionality. So far the VieraLink works for the Blu-ray which is also Panasonic so when I stick in a movie it auto switches, but for the Oppo and Xbox it doesn't.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
ITS HUGE!!!










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
As of the moment, no problems or issues with the set. Need a URC, that is all.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I picked up the set and blu-ray from Vanns at a great deal and that was over a month ago and today the price still can't be beat, so far I feel I got a great deal on the set.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
There is a huge amount of information on this set as well as others in the line up Panasonic offers. This set ranks pretty decently in many online reviews both here and other places on the internet. Many people have varying opinions on options vs. price, but if bottom line you want to watch tv with a dang good picture you will not go wrong with this set or any others in this line up.


----------



## RTROSE

1. The "Model" you have.


The lowly little Vizio 322 32" Plasma.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Honestly the price. I was looking for a TV for the kids room.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The performance I have gotten for the price I paid. Great bang for the buck.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The remote is cheap, the lack of stretch viewing modes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


This TV for the price has all of the feature sets I could ask for.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Charge us 10 bucks more and give us a nicer remote. Give us more options with stretch modes.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just actually how nice this TV is for the price. Sub-par price above par performance.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, zero, zilch. Looking good so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I always want cheaper but I think the prices are coming in line with what they should be vs. what they were just a few years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't discount this little TV just because of the price or the manufacturer. This is my second plasma and second flat screen and I would not hesitate to buy another one for the bedroom or my ongoing basement remodel when the time comes.


Picture of my Vizio setup.











Regards,


RTROSE


----------



## steinfire

I just bought the same Vizio 322 for the bedroom and wanted to know what speakers you have hooked up to it? I love everything about the tv but the remote and the speakers.


----------



## RTROSE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steinfire* /forum/post/15473696
> 
> 
> I just bought the same Vizio 322 for the bedroom and wanted to know what speakers you have hooked up to it? I love everything about the tv but the remote and the speakers.



Yup,


Would have to agree with you that the TV's speakers leave a lot to be desired, especially if you are using this as a main TV. To answer your question the speakers I'm using are from a 2.1 computer setup that we were no longer using. They were from Logitec.


Regards,


RTROSE


----------



## bidyut

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was actually looking to buy a plasma from the CC store closing. But the floor model price was higher than the price Sears was offering for a new one. After all $899 is not a price you get many days.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Beautiful picture. Even the SD picture look so good. And it's still in breakin period.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Constant worry about burn-in and IR. I have given strict instruction at home not to watch any channel that has scrolling text at the bottom. So no news channel!

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wireless!

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include some cables at least!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How big it looked in my bed room. It replaced the 27" crt tv! My familyroom 42" RPTV looks small. That's what my 5 yr old noticed!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I htink today's price run above 1000$. The price I paid is pretty good.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This is an excellent tv, if you get a good price on it. Panasonic is reliable. I have a panasonic vcr still in working condition for me. And a dvd player that is almost 7 years old! I wish panasonic made their blu-ray players little cheaper! But nevertheless, this is a highly recommended buy!


----------



## dstebbins

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN50a450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Great price with free delivery on Amazon. Was looking at 50px80u, but wife pointed out swivel base on Samsung, plus better contrast ratio, inputs on side vs. front.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Pic looked great out of the box, no tweaking necessary, although I did bring down the brightness and contrast. Glare scared me at first, but the swivel base allows me to rotate the screen slightly to remedy that. No evidence of any TIR--been using the break-in DVD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I wish the remote had separate buttons for each input (like my 26" Dynex LCD). Don't like scrolling through the inputs, as I will most often be toggling between two Directivos (HD models, when the come out), and don't want to have to go around the block to get back to HDMI1. Sound is mediocre. Can only use one of the component inputs if you are using a AV input-it's an either/or on one of the two Comonent/av inputs, not two of each. It's only a temporary problem until I get my HD Directivos, though.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Buttons mentioned above.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. See above. Matte bezel would help with the glare, as well.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Pic looked great immediately. Barely warm after several hours of viewing. Having it about a foot above recommended height works much better for us than the recommended height.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Not one.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. This tv was about $350 less than the 32" CRT my old roommate bought about 18-20 years ago. That would most certainly be a "yes".


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## dstebbins

I was concerned that a 50" might be too big for my normal viewing position (6-7' away). It wasn't. Picture is crisp from that distance. And I was pleasantly surprised at how good SD from my Directivo looked. Very nice.


One small negative--the touch sensitive buttons make it impossible to "feel" your way around the buttons. You have to hit them perfectly, which is impossible in a dark or bright (glare hides the markings) room.


Also, on a Directivo remote, you can't hold down the volume buttons--you have to hit it once for each drop. That's a bigger negative, b/c that's the remote that we will using most often.


----------



## 1redss

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro Elite, 151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, forum members


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is unbelievable


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Break in procedures


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wireless HDMI, usb port to access isf calibrations


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Included a break in disc with recommended settings


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I played the same amount for a Sony LCD 5 years ago, and this is a vastly superior set. Would be nice if it was a little cheaper but isn't everything.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## rkammer

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny 50PZ80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews and great Black Friday price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is amazing and color very natural


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wish the various picture modes were all usable. It seems only Cinema mode has the right quality gamma settings.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish the set would permit Dolby 5.1 audio to pass thru both HDMI and the optical output. It doesn't.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See 4 and 5 above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Amazing picture quality out of the box and it also improved during the break-in period.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

After 3 weeks and about 150 hours, the set went dead with 10 blinking lights. It was fixed with at-home service with a new power supply board.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Just over $1100 for a 50 in. plasma? You bet!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm a bit nervous about the set failing after only 3 weeks and am tempted to buy an extended warranty but Panasonic's concierge warranty service was top notch. Can't say enough about the picture quality. Colors are so accurate and skin tones are right-on. Bravo!


----------



## Hammie

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ850u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Had the Samsung 46a860. Did not like it once it was in my house. (Don't get fooled by the PQ in stores, especially when it will be placed in a very dark viewing area)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is amazing and color very natural


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Break-in period.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More VieraCast features, such as DLNA, NetFlix, Internet Radio


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See #5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The immediate difference in PQ quality between my LCD and plasma


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, but its only been day 2


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Without a doubt. The plasma was about $300 less than my LCD


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

When purchasing any TV, make sure they have a very good return policy because, even after reading numberous reviews online and looking at TV in stores, it may not look the same once you get it set up in your house/HT room.


----------



## Jim Hef

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5020FD plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, studying threads here for the Panasonic and Pioneer plasmas, advice of my dealer, AudioLab, and knowing that I needed a better viewing angle than what LCD could give me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The deep blacks and the rich colors give a true 3D effect to videos and to high def TV channels.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The limited tweaking functions within the user controls.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Being able to disable unused modes when flipping through them with the remote, and a "day/night" function to easily switch for bright light/dim light conditions.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Reintroduce the user controls from the previous model.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Daytime viewing, even in my very bright room (large windows facing West and three large skylights overhead) does not wash out the picture. I was concerned that I may need to cover the windows with some form of darkening blinds, but it hasn't been necessary. Glare is somewhat controlled on the panel, although the piano black bezel glows brightly from the glare of the windows behind my viewing position.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far...panel delivered Christmas Eve day.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, compared to just a couple of years ago, the pricing has become somewhat reasonable.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

For those on the fence about plasma after reading about them being a "dim room" panel, I've found that to be not the case, and do not sit in a darkened room to watch this set. Our family room is both viewing and reading, and the only time the room is more dim is when we will intently watch a video, and then it's still bright enough to be considered "lighted". Certainly not a movie theater environment, and the richness of the blacks and colors on this panel still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## tspinning

My new TV arrived from CEVA delivery (Amazon purchase) on Saturday 1/10/09 and I haven't been able to pull myself away from it to write a review till today! It's that good










1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, demo sessions, feature set, build quality, community support


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Never had hi-def before and this set gives a simply stunning picture, I might as well be looking out a window the people look so real.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The SD card reader (works) but won't read images put onto the card from a computer, only from an actual camera... odd.. oh and they must be named .jpg not .jpeg.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Picture in Picture I guess, but I've never had it before and don't really know when I would use it... but you asked! Oh, and perhaps a built-in set of calibration images and a bunch of test colors that could be run through as a break-in when the set isn't in use.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See SD Card reader issue above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I was worried about IR, dead/stuck pixels, phospher lag (green junk when playing video games) SURPRISE- NO ISSUES FOUND!! (Oh... and Blu-ray's aren't cheap)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far ::knocks on wood::


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Heck yes, retailers are running low on stock, and it's post CES 2009 so the manufacturers probably are not actually building any more sets... I was able to get this at a great price, with free white glove delivery. The price then dropped $50.00 two days after my order shipped, BUT they also dropped free white glove delivery (a $200.00 option) so I really think I won out in the end.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I use a PS3 through HDMI for all video games and DVD's and have a new Motorola HD-DVR from Comcast (also HDMI @ 1080i) for TV viewing. This thing is freaking amazing for TV, movies, and games, I have yet to hook-up my computer, but with a VGA port it's nice to know any laptop or desktop can output to the set with ease.

Anyone wondering about weather or not to buy this now, or wait till 09 sets arrive, remember you'll pay almost 100% more for the new model year, but only receive (at best) a 15% improvement in the actual TV... worth it? You decide, but for me, saving a boat load on this now allowed me to buy the PS3 right away!


----------



## dipanjan79

Hello...I just became a member.


1. Panasonic 50PZ80U.

2. Price, quality of picture and looks. I was dead set on Panasonic.

3. The picture is soooo pretty. Can watch planet earth every day.

4. Grainy picture really ticks you off and you get easily irritated.

5. Wish it had an adjustable stand

6. If possible to make an adjustable stand...my center speaker is heavy, cannot wall mount it. I cant put it in the middle cause it blocks the view. The remote sensor should also be on the side..my center speaker blocks that too. I am forced to wall mount my TV even though I like it sitting on my TV console. The manual should have little more details on picture/contrast/brightness control...the effects and consequences of extreme ends of these settings in the long run.

7. Right out of the box the picture was just astounding.

8. Nothing major yet..just cant decide on what picture setting I prefer.

9. Wish I had the scratch for a Pioneer Elite..its a piece of art...Instead of a 6'x4' turkish rug that would run you 5 Grand, why not hang the Kuro on your wall ...say I!


Its nice to participate and troubleshoot in this forum...thanks everybody.


----------



## RoadiJeff

Tell me the following:

_1. The "Model" you have._


Dynex 42" DX-PDP42-09

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._


A really attractive sale price and good reviews from current owners.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._


It has a really nice picture for such a bargain box TV.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._


It was difficult to find the correct code to program my Dish Network remote to operate the TV. Dynex is not listed in the manual. Code 720 works, if anyone find this post from doing a search in the future.









_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._


Maybe a 1080p display but wishful thinking at this price.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._


None

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._


That it could display 1080i (according to the "info" screen) when the specs say max resolution is 720p.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._


None

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._


For this TV, yes

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._


This is a replacement set for a 26" LCD TV in a bedroom. My main TV in another room is a 52" LCD. I wasn't expecting the same eye-popping display as my Samsung LN52A850 but so far I am quite happy with it. My first venture into the world of plasma.


----------



## sharpjunkie

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5080 and pioneer 5020 as of today.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The 5080


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Speaker is detachable, blacks, inputs, bezel, picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Remote control


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't think of any.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Can't think of any.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That I could tell the difference between a 9g pio and an 8g pio.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Having to break it in first. Not a problem or issue just have to do it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The price I got it for, oh yeah.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If it wasn't for AVS I would be watching a vizio or worse, sylvania.


----------



## chadmak09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharpjunkie* /forum/post/15584794
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer 5080 and pioneer 5020 as of today.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> The 5080
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Speaker is detachable, blacks, inputs, bezel, picture.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Remote control
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> Can't think of any.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Can't think of any.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> That I could tell the difference between a 9g pio and an 8g pio.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> Having to break it in first. Not a problem or issue just have to do it.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> The price I got it for, oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> If it wasn't for AVS I would be watching a vizio or worse, sylvania.




Congrats sharpyjunky.


What is it about the remote that you dont like?


----------



## sharpjunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadmak09* /forum/post/15585097
> 
> 
> Congrats sharpyjunky.
> 
> 
> What is it about the remote that you dont like?



Thanks chad. LOL. Probably just used to my 5080 remote. This one seems like the buttons are smaller, closer together and there's more of them.


----------



## chadmak09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharpjunkie* /forum/post/15585916
> 
> 
> Thanks chad. LOL. Probably just used to my 5080 remote. This one seems like the buttons are smaller, closer together and there's more of them.



yea, I also liked the way the 5080 remote had the thing on the bottom that opened up and hid some of the buttons.


by the way, if you want a backlit remote, the remote for the 151/111 is backlit and it will work for the 5020/6020 also.


----------



## sharpjunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadmak09* /forum/post/15586070
> 
> 
> yea, I also liked the way the 5080 remote had the thing on the bottom that opened up and hid some of the buttons.
> 
> 
> by the way, if you want a backlit remote, the remote for the 151/111 is backlit and it will work for the 5020/6020 also.



Oh nice. I saw some remote on ces that had a trigger like the Wiimote and a track pad for the thumb that worked like a laptop. That's what I want. Can't remember what it was though. Luckily I only use av selection, input and the power button.


----------



## chadmak09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharpjunkie* /forum/post/15590290
> 
> 
> Oh nice. I saw some remote on ces that had a trigger like the Wiimote and a track pad for the thumb that worked like a laptop. That's what I want. Can't remember what it was though. Luckily I only use av selection, input and the power button.



so do you find yourself missing all of the settings that the 5080 had?


I certainly did when I went from the 5080 to a 6020.


Man, it hurt!



but I still preferr the 5020/6020 to the 5080. Although the 5080 is a great TV!

The 5080 should have won more awards. Talk about a breakthru.

I still have yet to find any 1080p LCd that I would preferr over the 720p (768p to be exact) 5080.

THe XBR8 and 950 make it tough but I still would rather have the 5080 in the long run.


----------



## Calcvictim

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-C50FD18.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, reviews, owning another Panasonic plasma


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Matte bezel, picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

vga port only support 1280x1024


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More connections

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

add more ports


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No surprises.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The price I got it for, oh yeah.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I don't think a break-in is necessary, just watch what you want.


----------



## Jamie.Corbett

First time posting, but I've been lurking for a while now.


1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TH-46PZ85U... used to have the TH-42pz80u*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Temporarily owning a Sony 46z4100 made it an easy decision. PQ and reliability were my main reasons... and the ridiculously cheap price I paid.
*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Black levels and contrast, viewing angle and overall PQ, especially for the money.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Silly-looking speaker bar, weight, almost too simple (dated) menu/settings, etc.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*USB port, better universal remote, extra hdmi input, diff. location for panel controls*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*See above.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*how much better the PQ was compared to the sony z4100*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
**Knocks on wood**


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Most definitely.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## audiofilo

Hi .


1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PG60UR (latin america version)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality, the design of one sheet and PIP.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Viewing angle and overall PQ, USB.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Menu, break period, don´t have mute when not have a signal


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Better universal remote, better design of PIP more button for that in the remote, connection to the web


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

see above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how much better the PQ and live colors in relation with y previous tv


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The IR of the TV


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Most definitely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Check all the options of the TV and how will be in your home, what you will see in the TV (SD definiition, HD definition, play games)


----------



## Rob West

1. The "Model" you have.

SAMSUNG PN42A400


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Previous owner of Samsung TV's, features, price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, extensive color controls (unexpected at this price) and the swivel base (a real plus in a large room)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Thought it would be Break-in period, no problem. Would have preferred matte finish screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Has all I wanted.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Mute not be displayed (although it moves)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The beautiful picture, extensive color controls (much more the my Panasonic HD TV) and the case finish.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, after 4 weeks


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely, never thought I'd own a Plasma HD TV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great set, Great price ($699 + free delivery) and the case is spectacular.


----------



## gearguy77

1. The "Model" you have?

Pioneer 5020FD plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

I started looking at the Pioneer Plasma a few years ago. Seeing the 5020FD in **************** showroom convinced me it was superior.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

The blacks are exciting. I like the excellent image processing as well.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

The Home Media Gallery requires DNLA server. I wasn't going to do a burn-in but Robert at **************** said I really should. I really dislike doing the burn-in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?

I wish it had Netflix streaming.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?

Improve Home Media Gallery speed and compatibility as well as add Netflix support.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

Assembled in America with US and imported part.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

Everything seems to work as advertised.


9. Do you really think that today’s "Prices" are worth it?

Oh, yes I do. I got it for a great price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged?

My wife asked why there was always a faint blue square in the corner of the picture. I turned the lights on to show her it was the power light on the outside edge of the bezel. She said, "i guess it really does have deep blacks".


Also, this 5020fd is dead quiet. Not a buzz from the electronics.


----------



## cavalier240

1. The "Model" you have?

Pioneer Pro-111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

The price difference between it and the 5020 decreased enough that I could convince myself I needed the extra features.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

The image is crystal clear and dynamic.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

Nothing yet - I've only had it a day. The break-in is a bit annoying though.


5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had?

I need to figure out what all it has first.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?

Make larger sizes more affordable.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

How much brighter it seemed than in the store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

I thought I had a dead panel. Then i realized there is a "hard" power switch...


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it?

MSRPs - no. Sale prices - yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged?

The look of this television, even when off, really adds to the room.


----------



## Skidpad

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH50PZ850

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

A fantastic combination of PQ, aesthetics, good sound, and technological features; but the price I negotiated and paid was what finally sealed the deal for me at the time.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Stunning PQ (moved up from an 8yr old Sharp 32" CRT







). Timer feature is great, but see #5 below.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Can't think of anything right now

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Additional spots on the Timer List (has 5 total, more would be nice as I use this feature a lot)

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Keep the designs fresh, and remember.._Customer Service_ is what turns a first-time buyer into a repeat customer. *** Oh, and don't buy into that Samsung Touch-of-Color crap. I want a black tv, now, and forever more.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That it looks even better mounted on my wall than I thought it would

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes/now - prices are dropping. Too much just a couple of months ago.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I almost purchased a Sony W4100 LCD, but just didn't feel good about it, as I had just started doing some reading here on the forum about plasmas, and kept getting drawn back to a Panasonic PZ85 display at a local store - the PQ of that set was so completely different (better) than that LCD. After much research and miles logged to view many different sets, I came to the conclusion the hard-to-find-locally 850 was the one for me. I am completely happy with this purchase.


----------



## jjkusaf1

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite Pro-111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted the second best TV


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The blue led light power on indicator


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish it would brew coffee and make pancakes.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Option to turn off the blue led light power on indicator


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The box containing it


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Oh...nooooo


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## geoellis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjkusaf1* /forum/post/15627777
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer Elite Pro-111FD
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Wanted the second best TV
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Picture quality
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> The blue led light power on indicator
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> Wish it would brew coffee and make pancakes.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Option to turn off the blue led light power on indicator
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> The box containing it
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> none.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Oh...nooooo
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.




Curiously, what's the first best tv?


----------



## Jim Hef

^^^^

The larger 60" Elite!!!


----------



## geoellis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Hef* /forum/post/15632812
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> The larger 60" Elite!!!



Bingo!


----------



## shanmike

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH58PZ850

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews, owners opinions, ridiculous amount of research, price.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Fantastic PQ, and ability to tweak (important for a self professed 'gearhead', lol)

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Shiny bezel, would prefer matte

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Wireless connectivity (for Vierra Cast and firmware updates)

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

As indicated previously, keep up the good work. In canada warrenty and service is excellent, though I know there have been some isolated issues in the US.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Going from a Sony 50" LCD RP, I was surprised at the dramatic difference in the size...didn't think I would notice it being such an obvious difference.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Zip

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Absolutely

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

The ability to research and utilize the knowledge of the forum members is HUGE. I would not have purchased this TV if I hadn't gained the knowledge here that I have.


----------



## Bigblue622

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, Demo, Amazing Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Viewing Angles and that HD POP


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Blacks are a little weak for plasma


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More calibration settings in the user menu, my 42LG30 had a huge selection of tweaks.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Bezel seems rather thick, compared to my previous LG plasma


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The size difference between it and my previous 42" LCD


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Zone


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Make sure you try out every set you even think you may like, don't settle b/c of price or size, get what you really want.


----------



## doyoucompute

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 42PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was originally looking at a Samsung 650 or Bravia V series LCD and hadn't really considered plasma. Then I came across the PZ series somehow and did some research and found it at a lower price and 2 inches bigger.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's aesthetically pleasing and the picture (even with everything hooked up component right now) is great. Blacks looks great and the viewing angle is superb.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe a few more user controls, possibly an extra hdmi input. Minor quibbles.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Same thing mentioned above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How beautiful it looks in my living room.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet, but it's basically brand new.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Just buy one already, but do your research and compare and think about it. I started toying with the idea of a new TV 6 months ago and it took me this long to pull the trigger (and have enough money).


----------



## Stonesound

Panasonic TH-50PH11UK


I got it wall mounted.


----------



## HOKMike

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer PRO-111FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

D-Nice's thread offering free "hardcore" tweaks and forum sponsor Roman's excellent deal.









*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Natural image quality achieved with D-Nice's procedure using ControlCAL.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing, so far.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*At this price point, a more robust (touch screen) programmable remote would be nice for controlling other components.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Nothing, so far.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Speakers sound better than I thought they would.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

A little high, but pursuit of the best is expensive.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

D-Nice's break-in procedure produces an outstanding result. But a week without your new baby is like marrying a Victoria's Secret model who winds up with a headache every night of the honeymoon.


----------



## jblevin

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-46PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good reviews, good bang-for-the-buck


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture quality, sleek look


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Too small!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

About 19 additional diagonal inches









If there was one "wish item" it would be 72Hz or 96Hz 24p playback


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Firmware update to improve the 24p playback


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was so humongous!

Then... within a couple weeks... it was so tiny!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think so. I got a lot of set for what I paid. It's a good time to buy.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This set is SWEET! You won't be disappointed with an 800U/850U


----------



## ACHTUNG!

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ85U.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great reviews, within price range and outstanding picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture, perfect size for the room


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

first 100 hours


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More user controls


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

#5 and get rid of 4 color buttons on remote


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Confirmed that bigger is better


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nada


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

eh


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Panny + Fios =


----------



## staffer21

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good reviews, great video quality (Both HD and SD), and comparing to similar models in the store it just looked better. Plus, I got it for a great deal with some financing (yes the financing was a must, which kept me to buying it in a B&M)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality is really amazing. It is my second flat panel HDTV, and it really does make everything look better. I am amazed at how good this even makes awful SD signals look .


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I hate that I have to be concerned at all about burn in. I dread the day that my kids or my wife leave on some 4:3 show for too long and it leaves a permanent scar... (I hope a lot of people are right when they say that you have to leave something like that on for 24+ hours for it to occur)



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The ability to customize my menu options so I could quickly get to what ever I use.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

get rid of the wheel on the remote... It is annoying, more then helpful.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how black everything looks. I find myself wondering how a TV like the Kuro could have anything darker, since everything look dark enough.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

So far so good... but I am still burning it in.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They are pretty close. Getting a TV like this for sub 1500 isn't all that bad.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

These TVs are really great. If you can find it, it is really an amazing TV, with amazing picture quality and very good black levels.


----------



## surfmaui

Hey everyone! First time posting....


1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN42A450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

After comparing it to other models, it had the best picture...also it was free!



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, Looks, again FREE!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p...but then again I dnt watch very many movies....


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better it looked, than my previous plasma


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None....so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Definitely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Great TV for the price....Thanks BB!


----------



## daMaster

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-58PZ800U (58").

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

CNET review, AVS user opinions, in-store and in-home comparison.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Phenomenal black levels that rival the rear projection CRT it replaced. Stunning picture quality post-calibration.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I wish it was bigger!









*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Color decoder adjustments.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Give users more control over picture quality adjustments in the user menu.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Depth and realism of the picture quality post-calibration.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, and they're getting lower and lower.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

The Panasonic 800U is an excellent choice for those that want a Pioneer Kuro but can't justify the extra cost. Although the black levels are not quite as good as the Kuro, the 800U comes close. Gorgeous picture quality.


----------



## Jim Hef

daMaster, self calibration or professional IFS tech???


----------



## daMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Hef* /forum/post/15695631
> 
> 
> daMaster, self calibration or professional IFS tech???



Self, with an EyeOne DisplayLT and ColorHCFR. It's about the 10th TV I've done myself, 4th plasma. Results are very, very satisfying, so I can't justify paying an ISF calibrator


----------



## Dan39

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer PDP-5010FD
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

REALLY GOOD PRICE, on samsclub auctions.

read everywhere that pioneers are best picture quality
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Thin, light, AWESOME picture quality

? Let me edit more in later, hardly watched it.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

worrying about Image Retention, too much light in room

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

ummmm, i dont know

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Organize connections on back better, HDMI cable is pulling on its socket because of where it is

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

looks a lot bigger than i thought it would
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

none so far, will edit if so

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

lil on the high side, but yea

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

if you think about picking it up in a car, remember your suppose to keep the TV upright, not laying flat. my mom measured it out and said it would fit in her car perfect in box, but then at place we had to take it out of box and pain in the ass because the guys said not to lay it flat


----------



## MagnumVP

1. Samsung PN50A650


2. 4 HDMI Ports, Anti-Glare screen, Great picture, same price as the model below it for $1499. Also had some GREAT information from user RYAXIN that really helped me decide.










3. The QUALITY of the picture for me.... My wife likes the red trim. so we are both winners.


4. It doesn't take up the entire wall. But I guess if I wanted to spend mucho $$$$ then it could.


5. Composite Connections (Yellow, Red and White) for my old school devices. However that isn't a deal breaker at all.


6. It would be nice if the audio Output from the TV was at least 5.1 instead of stereo when viewing through the HDMI. It would be nice to use the TV as the main hub for the components and they just have the TV output it's audio to the receiver.


7. I was SHOCKED about the picture quality. I knew from the reviews it was going to be good, but I was just amazed at how good it really was. I also heard that the audio wasn't that good, so I wasn't expecting much


8. None yet and hopefully none in the future.


9. Yes. You can't expect good quality to come cheap.


10. I'm not sure if it is a feature for this model or not (I haven't dug deep into the setting yet) but it would be nice that when a DVD or HD show is displaying top and bottom black bars that you can stretch the image instead of zoom. I don't think that having back bars on top and bottom for an entire movie is good for the RIT or Burn-In.


----------



## Fatal Fungus

1. Panasonic TH-46PZ80U


2. Several "pro" reviews and a lot of chatter here.


3. Good picture out of the box that will only get better once I calibrate it. Easy to use menus. Price!


4. Simplistic remote


5. More HDMI ports, better on board sound, more advanced features to play around with the picture


6. For the price point, there is nothing I can really complain about. If I wanted what I put for #5, I could have just spent a little more money. Well, except give me more picture adjustment options!


7. Despite my home measurements, the TV looked a little "small" at the B&M store, but it was next to the 50" and up models. Once home, my measurements were perfect. This fits perfectly in my apartment.


8. None, after roughly only 24 hours of ownership.


9. All of the relative prices are decent. The more you want, the more you pay. I wanted more than my old CRT, so I paid more than I would have for a new CRT. No complaints.


10. I've got nothing else. I am confident that I made a good choice for myself and am more than happy with the results so far.


----------



## ratm

Brand new Sammy A650 on the wall as I type.


----------



## hwakin

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5020FD

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research, and then seeing it at a store.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The black levels are amazing, similar to tube TVs.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

None so far. I want to enjoy it, rather than look for faults. Eventually there would be a few issues as no tv is perfect.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I like to tweak settings, so more options would have been nice. But i can live with it.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Can you make these things in 100"?

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Black levels are stunning.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Minor issue so far, the bezel is a fingerprint magnet.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes definitely. I paid more 5 years ago for a 40", 300lb tube XBR. Same pic quality, but now bigger screen size and sexier form factor too!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged

If you're still on the fence about this set, I'll gladly push you over (towards the purchase of course)


----------



## rt-man

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ800U (50").


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

CNET review, ISF calibrator recommendation


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Stunning picture quality, THX color certified


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Intermittent buzzing from rear; power supply circuit board? fan unit?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix the intermittent buzzing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How amazing the Super Bowl looked in 1080i.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I guess so, though close to $2k isn't chump change


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Gorgeous picture quality


----------



## Barry Rivadue

Panasonic TH-42PZ80U. for Blu-Ray!


My second plasma (the other being a 50" 720p Panasonic)


I liked the Panasonic so much that I wanted to get something smaller (for space reasons) but familiar--and 1080p. I still use the 50" for DVDs.


Price paid: $899 at Newegg plus free shipping. It took awhile to get here (not from the usual warehouse--the supply for this model is more elusive now?). My 50" 720p plasma now goes for half the price I paid in 2007 ($1,400 back then--a bargain at the time)


I think this new 42" will do for now!


----------



## seedster2

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-42PZ80U (50").


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Owner reviews here, pricing


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Deep blacks, panasonic reliability, 1080p resolution


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

fan is somewhat loud


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p/24 processing


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None so far


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's superiority to LCD


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Certainly. Less than $1k for blacks and full HD is a bargain


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Always get the biggest size you can afford. I am already looking for something larger


----------



## srgilbert

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great price at Costco and the Kuro reputation.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great picture quality, love those black levels!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

With the speaker underneath, it sits higher than I expected.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I'd like it if the stand were adjustable, I don't use the speaker, but it looks really stupid without it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


No shiny black bezels please!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

looks a lot bigger than i thought it would


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure, it was a great price


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Just got it yesterday.


----------



## Mesickstan

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-46PZ850U
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Good price, features, manufacturer, did I mention good price?
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality, good sound, swivel base.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Heavier for size compared to LCD.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Ability to add DTV channels on rescan without losing existing channels.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

See #5

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It arrived in great shape; no damage.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, but look for deals like I did. 55% off MSRP (tax & shipping included)

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Don't wait and over analyze like I did. Got an LCD? You'll like plasma much better!


----------



## Skex

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-C50FD18


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was the same price as the 46in LCD I was considering. 1000 bucks for a 50 inch TV just seemed like a hell of a deal even if it was a display unit (figured someone bought it for a ball game and returned it)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Compared to my old Fisher 27" it's fecking huge, It also takes up a lot less living room space since it's mounted on the wall. so it doesn't stick out and I don't need the big assed Armiore we were using before.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't really think of anything offhand.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Change the input/output orientation. I'm using a wall mount that had two possible mounting options either a low profile flat or a tilting mount. I ended up having to use the tilting mount so there would be room for my HDMI input and PC VGA cable could be plugged in without an excessively sharp bend. This however leaves the TV sitting a couple inchs further from the wall anoying my wife so we'll have to find something to sit beside it on the wall. If the inputs had been at an angle or facing down I could have used the more flush mount and not affended her aesthetic sincibilities.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That Wide screen DVD's didn't fill the "wide screen" I'm still playing with settings and format modes and this may be a bit due to the limitations of my cheap old sony dvd player (finances are tight so it will be a while before I have a blueray solution)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The only issue I had was that it because it was a display model it came home in torch mode with a periodic nag that came on the screen, But a few minutes with the manual yeilded instructions to put it back into "home" mode. Pretty minor nitpick all things considered.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I'd say so. Considering that something like this would have cost the same as a nice used car just a few years ago the value is amazing.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I really knew very little about the technology before buying this. I just wanted something bigger than I had before but the old TV refused to die. (My wife was starting to be conserned that I would do something to kill the damned thing so I could justify a new set) after doing some major remodling on my house my parents decided to give my family a new TV for Christmas and we'd walked into Costco thinking like a 42 to 46 lcd. But when we saw this unit marked down an extra 250 under their boxed price it just seemed to good a deal to pass up, with the extended warranty and return policy that Costco has it was a very low risk proposition.


While I know now that this might not be the best set available form a technical standpoint, It does seem that from a price/value standpoint that I lucked into a very good deal.


The picture is a very big improvement over what I came from even if it's not the best available. And considering I got it for about half the price of the Kuro set I'd say that in this case close is good enough.


The only really anoying thing is just how hard it's been to find some decent furniture to go with the wall mounting at a decent price. I have kids so I need something with doors I also need to find some sort of media shelf to put beside it to eliviate my wifes issue with it not being flush with the wall.


----------



## The Natural

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Professional/User Reviews and the name at an unbeatable price for what you get.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing blacks and how it handles high motion.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The damn skinny legs on the stand made me put the speakers on even though I don't use them!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Full picture adjustments.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

UNLOCK MY SETTINGS FOOLS!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The near complete disapearance of black bars on movies.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It looks so good I find myself paying more attention to the picture and less to what the actors are saying.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

MORE than worth it for the price they are going for now.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This TV is like finding a Benz at Honda Civic prices.


----------



## simon.007

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 151FD 60" Elite


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". For the price difference between the normal 6050 non-Elite and Elite was too small. Research, and then wife seeing it at a store. Also, excellent price










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The black levels is scary







I have not seen this type of darkness in LCD or plasma. The colors are realistic and deep.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The USB function will not allow you to watch another HDMI or channel while it scanning the drive. Takes a long time for USB to scan. Did not try the network function yet. Remote control is OLD design, needs a more ergonomic design.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I would like the remote to have more macros to change the settings.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More ergonomic remote control, Less glossy side panels maybe with different colors, wiring's for the HDMI and speakers at the back should be better designed.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Black levels is scary, usb function will not allow normal TV function.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Bezel easily smudged.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

I paid more 7 years ago for a 42", Panasonic Plasma. Better pic quality, bigger screen size and sexier form factor and less expensive. PS my Penny is still working great










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged


The TV is much easier on my eyes, not glaring bright. Color are very true and rich.


----------



## psychot|K

1) Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD

2) Excellent black level performance, great ISF calibration options

3) Contrast, deep blacks, shadow detail, overall natural/CRT-like picture

4) Audible buzzing during quiet scenes, dirty screen effect (might get a replacement)

5) None, has everything I want it to.

6) Better quality control regarding the dirty screen effect, eliminate buzzing

7) How gorgeous is looks just sitting in the room when it's off.

8) Buzzing, dirty screen effect.

9) Depends on the individual. For videophiles, I believe the price of a 111FD is worth it, if you understand what you're getting. For the average consumer, no.


----------



## ajaswal

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 5020


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Blows away the XBR line, decimates Sammy, and for the price gives Panny a good fight. And I work at BB so I stand around watching these sets play movies all day long, that always helps.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

BL, PQ, its a Kuro? what else do you need!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Inherent lack of customization


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More component inputs


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More component inputs, more picture customization tools.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was one thing to look at it in the store, in the house it was amazing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

For me at any rate. 


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get a job a BB, or any other place. If the price scares you then atleast you can staff purchase it. Hell, its worth its weight in gold. Solid set, ignore the haters of the Pioneer line. They are sooo worth every single penny.


----------



## jayjayj2

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 5020.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great Price,Reviews from this site,good kuro reputation


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great Black levels and picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That it didnt come with the speaker wires or screws,but pioneer said they will have it to me in 2 days.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing really im fine with it the way it is.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

No shiny black bezels its a dust magnet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality and black levels.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Read question 4


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, and they're getting lower and lower.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is a great Television


----------



## therobeys

1. The "Model" you have.

-Panasonic TH42PX80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Price, Black Level, Picture Quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-The great picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

......


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Get more information out to the consumer, plasmas have had a bad rep it seems. Once you watch a plasma for a small amount of time you will find that they have by far the best picture.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The heat put off by the display.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet, None I hope


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

I got this one for 700$, Buy the biggest you can afford, or the biggest for your area, you won't be dissapointed.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I own a Hitachi rear projection tv, and a Optoma HD70 front projector (92" screen). My new plasma is by far the brightest, and the black levels are tremendous too bad it is for my bedroom.


----------



## sharpjunkie

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer Elite 111

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

5020 and 5080

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Don't know yet, still breaking in

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I wish it was bigger!









*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

No such thing as burn in or IR.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Don't stop making them....oh well.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It was heavier than the 5020 or so it seemed.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

It cost alot.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Not just yet.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Get em while they last.


----------



## katzman

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ850U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Exchanged for a Hitachi 55" plasma that had contouring and black level issues. After

spending 2 hours at the dealer looking at various models, this was it!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality / black level / NO false contouring!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

There's nothing I don't like.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Motorized swivel stand that the Hitachi had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Didn't need a lot of tinkering to get a great picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

You get what you pay for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would recommend this TV to anybody that's as picky as I am about picture quality

and doesn't want to pay (or can't afford) Pioneer's high prices.


Katzman


----------



## Scoob

1. *The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-50PZ80U


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

The price/value. Great quality product for half of what I paid for my 50" LCD in 2005.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*

Great picture quality (colors and blacks look great) Blu-ray in 1080p rocks!

No motion blur is awesome as well.


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma*.

Nothing I dislike terribly. Just that I need to be more concerned with taking care of it. (break-in, monitoring the kids video games etc) Supposedly it will suck a bit more power than my LCD.....but maybe not.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Nothing really, it's great...maybe KURO technology (O:


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma*.

Still tinkering and learning about this display. I'll add comments later maybe.


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Just how blacker the blacks are and how lifelike the colors are. Much better than my LCD was.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

none so far, will edit if so


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it*

Well considering I paid half of what I paid for my 50" Sony in 2005, I think getting this was a steal. I really wanted a KURO plasma which would be my dream TV. But since they are going out of biz and this TV saved me 600+ dollars, I decide to wait for 3-4 more years before buying my "dream display" By then, who knows what tech will be hot.........


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Plasma is a great and much improved technology.......don't let all the salespeople and naysayers talk you out of a plasma. It is highly superior to LCD displays.


----------



## WingFat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> i want to hear from you guys about your plasmas. This is not a "mine is better than yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here only: Please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "model" you have.
> 
> *pioneer 60" elite pro-151fd*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "model".
> 
> *research in this forum and reviews on the net
> *
> 
> 3. What you like best about your plasma.
> 
> *the most stunning picture quality i have ever seen in a display*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your plasma.
> 
> *so far no negatives. Pixel perfect and no sign of "buzz"*
> 
> 
> 5. What "feature(s)" you wish your plasma had.
> 
> *automatic popcorn popper*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "manufacture" about your plasma.
> 
> *try to use this kuro technology to actually make some money.*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "surprise" after you received your plasma.
> *
> 
> the stunning 1080p picture ... Just breathtaking every time*
> 
> 
> 8. What "problems or issues" have you had with your plasma.
> 
> *none so far*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "prices" are worth it.
> 
> *what is the price of perfection these days?*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> *for those on the fence... For whatever reason..... Get one while you can. I did not wish to purchase right now but i had no choice if i wanted to be guaranteed a set.
> 
> 
> Tomorrows tech will eventually equal or surpass the kuro but it won't matter. The price on these pioneers will not be matched for some time.. At least 2-3 years).
> 
> 
> Go into debt if you have to.. You will not regret it.*
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



wf


----------



## DaveUpton

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN50A650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Color accuracy, price







erformance, features.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It's the perfect size for my room and at my viewing distance 1080p is much improved.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It runs hot.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Wireless internet connectivity, kuro blacks?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep working on black levels.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good it looks on the wall.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely, this TV was a steal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Now is the time to bite, prices are rock bottom and the new models are about to be released.


----------



## BBMW

See Below



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.



Samsung PN63A650


> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Price for size/features/performance. Given my viewing distance (15'), I needed at least 60" if not more, and I wanted to pay no more than $3,500. This set gave me that.


> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



The picture quality is eons better than my old 60" 4:3 tube projection set. Also, being a tabletop plasma, it allowed me to reconfigure my HT setup into a much more workable/better looking package.


> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



Weight. Maybe power consumption.


> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



Okay, this will seem silly, but a plain old composite video out. My prepro uses it's TV in input as a power trigger. Since the TV doesn't have one, I can't use this feature.


> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



Work on the weight and power consumption (which they are).


> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



None. It was exactly what I wanted and expected


> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



So far, one, very, Very minor HDMI audio incompatibility (which might not even be the set)


> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



Yes, because they've come down. This set is the exact same price as the old tube projector it's replacing, and is much better.


> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## sbrown712

I just got my new TV today. So set-up isn't done and obviously break in is just starting.

*1.The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN50A650.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Good reviews, AVS user opinions, range of adjustments available, price point.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Out of the box picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I wish the bezel wasn't so wide.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Happy so far.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma*.

Make it more wall mount friendly.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How much better today's plasma TVs look than those just a few years old.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, and they have getting lower. I paid almost $3000 for a 42" NEC three years ago.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

IMHO plasma is the way to go. You know you want one, just do it.


----------



## waltah

1.The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50A510.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good reviews, PLASMA technology,1080p and the great price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Definitley the blakc levels and vivid colors compared to my DLP HDTV


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Worrying about IR


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

right out of the box the picture was stunning


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got one helluva deal so hell yea they are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If youre on the fence about going plasma, take the leap. Its more than worth it.


----------



## JimHigh

Hey everyone! First time posting....


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50X1 50" 600hz plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Affordable, good rep among consumers, 600hz.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Awesome colors and black levels, compatible with 1080p signals despite its 720 native resolution.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

no adjustable mount.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080p native resolution. (didn't want to pay extra since my vision is bad enough that I wouldn't be able to tell the difference unless I wore my glasses, which I hardly ever do, lol)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about

Don't make 720p televisions anymore so cheap skates like me are forced to pay the extra cash for the 1080p model, lmao!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How great the dark levels and colors are. Looked amazing for a 720p tv. Made me a true beleiver of plasma tv's.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

YES


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

do the research and pick one that satisfies you the most. Don't buy into salesman hype


----------



## lightforce18

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Pro Reviews, AVS reviews, and seeing it in person.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

How finger prints on the bezel show like crazy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wireless internet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Continue to make more plasmas!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice it looked after they mounted it


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just got it. So far none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yea, glad I was finally able to afford a Elite


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Anyone who wants a Kuro get it now. Remember we can be dead 1 day from now or 50 years from now. Enjoy life any buy things that make you happy.


----------



## aheineken

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic th-50pz80u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, reviews, seeing it in the store


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything! Huge upgrade over my previous 1080i CRT TV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

24p would have been nice, but that would've cost much more. It's a bit heavy too.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

24p; see above.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't let LCD take over. Plasmas look so much better to my eyes.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How beautiful the picture was right out of the box with no adjusting.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It almost didn't fit in the vehicle I used to bring it home.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Definitely! This TV only was only about $200 more than my old 47" Rear Projection CRT was 3 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Plasma >>>> LCD


----------



## mrgold35

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TH-58PZ800U and TH-42PX600U

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Had the TH-42PX600U plasma for +2years and love its ease of use and picture quality. Wanted something larger and the 58" was on sale for only $250 more compared to the 50" model.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

- Large screen/viewing area

- Excellent picture quality for SD and HDTV

- "WOW" factor

- Best bang for the buck value

- Very good sound quality from speakers when not using home theater

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

- No swivel stand

- Screen is a touch too reflective

- Finger prints are hard to remove

- No one touch feature on remote to change mode (THX to Custom)

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

- Universal remote to include DVR feature (list, record, rewind, delete, etc..)

- Maybe an option for an off black instead of a glossy black finish

- see #4 above for others

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

- give us more choices like:

Colors/styles/finish

Attaching better speakers to side (bedroom too small for home theater system)

Swivel stands

IR/RF/Bluetooth universal remote for cabinet systems and PS/3

IR/RF/laser system, you can mount TV on wall with power only and use line of sight to x-mit the HD/SD signal (no component/HDMI cables).

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

-I thought my old 42" Panasonic has an excellent picture; the 58" Panasonic has a much improved picture quality.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None - with the new 58" and no issues with the +2 year old 42"

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

- TH58PZ800U $2089+$199 shipping 2/17/09

- TH42PZ600U $1280 w/ shipping 1/15/07

Then you still need to subscribe to cable/satellite service, purchase HD channels, Upconverted DVD player, Blue ray player, PS/3 or Xbox, Home theater system, universal remote, calibrate system, purchase/rent games and movies, etc..


I'm still trying to convince myself its worth spending the $$$.









*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

-Just do it!


----------



## Bob McLaughlin

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P42X1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Performance, features and quality in the low price range I wanted.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The colors


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Hard to say at this point, no glaring issues.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More picture setting memory slots, side-by-side picture adjustment.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See 5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Quick setup and ease of use.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Slight green push that may go away with calibration. Input labels do not seem to retain lower-case letters.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely worth it, the TV outperforms its price IMO.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is my first plasma. I have an HD-capable projector as my main movie viewing display, so the plasma is mostly for my wife's television viewing, and some Wii play. I have young children so I have concerns about them pausing the DVR and causing burn-in, so I have to hide the remotes when I leave the room!


----------



## 753951

1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 60PG60*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I narrowed choice down to Samsung 58PN650, Panasonic TH-58PZ850U, and LG 60PG60. Pioneer 6020 and 151 were simply over the price range I was willing to pay. After many hours looking at 3 selected models LG came up on top. It has as amazing HD picture as the other two, better SD picture, arguably better design, and I got it at price point that equalled 50" counterparts from Samsung and Panasonic.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
It comes with both THX certification and full calibration controls that are available in user menu (including 10 point IRE).
Awesome design with one seamless sheet of glass.
Generates almost no heat. After 5-6 hours of running you can barely feel any heat on top of it. And it has no fans - so it's completely silent.
Last, but not least, fantastic HD picture. Rich and precise colors with deep (enough) blacks and contrast.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Who on earth came up with this remote control? It's should have buttons for direct access to more advanced functions.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Faster locking on signal when switching inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
For $20 more include better remote.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How cold are screen and top of TV even after long runs. Large power consumption usually generates lot of heat. If this TV really sucks power as other people suggest where's that heat going?


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None, but as I mentioned, I'd like faster locking on signal when switching inputs.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
For what I paid, absolutely. It was 42% under MSRP.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
LG is often dismissed when choosing plasma TV. "Experts" are pushing Pio and Panasonics, often brushing off any questions about LG, or doubts about Pio and Panasonic. Comparing it with cars it's like putting down BMW 335 and saying that M3 is the only one worth having. Moot point now when Pio is out of TV business and 60PG60 is pretty much sold out everywhere.


----------



## CRAW

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer 111FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?
*Couldn't obtain the non-Elite from the A/V store that I had visited countless of times, and the Elite was priced right.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The incredible picture quality*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?
*I don't care how often I dust the bezel, it will still have dust on it!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?
*Wireless internet*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?
*Keep on making these plasmas, Pioneer. It's truly sad you won't be improving your already ground-breaking Kuro technology.*










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?
*It looks even better in my house than in the store.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?
*I've had it for about four days now, and I really don't have anything bad to say about it.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?
*Considering the PQ, and the price this TV was a 1/2 a year ago? H*ll yes!!!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Like they say about money, you can't take it with you! This TV truly is a must have if you want the best of the best. Outstanding!!!*


----------



## Sinnman

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PZ80U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews here and other websites, price, Panasonic reputation


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, sound quality, price


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's a dust magnet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Illuminated remote control


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Illuminate the remote, provide more detailed, in-depth instructions


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The quality of SD channels - quite good


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

On day 3 a vertical top-to-bottom yellow/green bar about 3" wide appeared about 12" from the left of the screen. Dealer came to the house and took the TV for repair. Panasonic is sending a new one and I have a loaner until it arrives.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I originally purchased a LG50PG30 because the price was right. The LG was nice but my wife's friend offered me a great deal on the Panasonic. I returned the LG and bought the Panasonic. It cost more than the LG but was definitely worth it. It's a much better TV.


Cheers!

Kevin


----------



## wily000

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 5020


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, seeing it in store, price drop


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Lack of controls, only preset modes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

see above.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Moot.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good SD looked on a large screen.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Calibration is cumbersome.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

oh yeah.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get one.


----------



## CA Boy

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

positive comments from AVS forum members, reviews in magazine and Internet, comparison with many other sets in local electronics stores, sleek and minimalist design,


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

* fabulous picture quality with rich and vivid color, and very deep black with exceptional contrast

* endless adjustment options to fine tune picture quality to your liking

* sleek and stylish design

* bright screen with good control of glare/reflection


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

* many "advance" features can only be accessed through nested OSD menu

* some picture setting like ISF Day/Night can only be unlocked by calibrator or special software

* owner manual is not clear in the effect of many picture adjustment options


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

* build-in memory card reader to display pictures stored in a memory card

* wireless 802.11 g/n connection

* web browser & support of wireless keyboard for web browsing


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

* Pioneer should not exit the plasma television business but rather should leverage their technology on high end market


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How well Home Medial Gallery work in playback of media content stored in remote servers.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The need to spend a lot of time experimenting various picture adjustment options since the owner manual is vague in description in many cases.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely given the PRO-151FD is probably the best 60 plasma tv in the market.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you demand the best picture quality, don't wait any longe.


----------



## swg255

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reves on AVS Forum, professional reviews but mostly the

fabulous picture when finally viewed in a local

"high-end" store.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture right out of the box, even with my old

DirectTV Tivo running 480i through an S-video

connection.

Of course, the picture from a Blu-Ray played back on

my Pioneer BDP-51FD is just spectacular.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The Pioneer remotes although constructed well are not

well-designed from an ergonomic point of view. Too many

buttons that all feel the same.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Better remote control, better written manual.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about

your Plasma.


I agree with others who say Pioneer should stay in the "Elite" plasma business.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How great the PQ was without any fussing with the video setup menu items.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely, if one wants the best overall picture quality and

best in class setup capabilities.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you can, go buy an Pioneer Elite while they're still available.


----------



## VA_DaveB

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-46PZ800U which arrived a week ago


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

50" was a little too big and this was the best 46" available at a low price with good sound.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent picture quality with incredible black levels and bright display, great onboard sound, all at a very reasonable price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing comes to mind.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

More picture quality adjustments in the user menu.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was brighter than I thought which is good since the family room has two walls of glass that let in a lot of light in the afternoon.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, so far, so good.


9. Do you really think that today’s "Prices" are worth it.

Well a close to top-of-the line TH-46PZ800U for $1,399 shipped is a pretty good deal IMO. Plus I picked up a refurb Panasonic DMP-BD35K 1080P Blu-ray for $235 shipped and a refurb Panasonic SCPTX7 Juke Box Home Theater setup with 80GB Hard Drive for only $195 shipped. I can load 39,000 songs on the SCPTX7 which has a decent FM radio and a good 3.1 speaker setup that fits in the TV Stand my wife picked out at the local Worst Buy store. I love these prices and both refurbs arrived in as new condition, warranteed by Panasonic, and work great.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I initially was looking at a Pioneer 5020 Kuro but it looked pretty dim when I saw it and ended up being a little two wide for where it had to fit. If the Pannys black levels are not as good as the Kuros, I can’t really tell. So for me, the black levels are incredible and the picture quality excellent. Setup was very easy and I may not even go into the SM for any additional tweaks.


----------



## C5VETTE

1. The "Model" you have.
_Panasonic 50pz85u_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_The image quality - Amazing picture that gets "Wows" from whoever looks at it in my house.

Saw the tv in person at BB but ordered online from another company._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Amazing picture._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_finger prints on the bezel ._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Still thinking on this


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_Get the word out to mass consumers that the new plasmas are not as prone to burn in/IR as the old ones. Average person on the street looking at tvs still does not realize this and will pass on plasmas. I almost did. And No 100 Hr break in period - I'm surprised that it's not done in the factory._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_How easy it was to set up and the tv speakers are actually great._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_Just arrived two days ago - no problems_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_Yes_


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_This is my first Plasma and my first non Toshiba TV. Replaces my 50" Toshiba HD Rear Projection tv. Blurays look stunning on the 85U as does HD content. I even like the way my dvds and standard broadcasts look. Looking forward to game on it with my 360. I'm sold on Plasma now._


----------



## CyberDude

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH58PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Two reasons, one the great last days price I got on the set from Ccity, and two that after a lot of reading and reviews, it was clear to see this was a very nice set.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Nice Picture even without an ISF calibration..

Also of note, it's not a home theater, but for just the TV's speakers, it really sounds quite nice.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That I about killed my back setting it up..  Also I am kind of surprised at just how much power the set draws. I have my PC and TV on a 1400VA UPS, and unlike with my old CRT based TV, this new one really pushes my UPS to the max.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Would be nice if it had an Internet connection, like the Pioneers so I could change settings with a laptop, or maybe be able to run pics from my network drive vs having to copy it on to an SDHC card.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Not sure..


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That as much as I read about this set not being super bright, how bright this sucker really is in my bedroom. I am very pleased with the brightness level. Also as mentioned above, the speakers really work well, better than expected for TV speakers..


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Set seems fine, but my back is still recovering..


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Undecided, this stuff really seems more expensive then you might think it should be when you look at what's really inside, but they are better than they were a few years ago. Granted after seeing the prices on this set, I sure can't complain about getting it for $1850.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None I can think of at the moment..


----------



## Rotgut

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Countless extremely positive reviews. How this model is the benchmark for today's Plasma's


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is superb.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No Wireless Internet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

For me it has everything



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Wish they would continue the Elite line.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How stunning the PQ was right out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Slight buzz, but no big deal.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Considering what your getting, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't hesitate to purchase this model. It's awesome.


----------



## Kini62

1. The "Model" you have.

2nd Panasonic plasma- TC-42X1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Previous Panasonic plasma pleasure







And having seen what 1080P LCDs in the same price range look like- they look like sh!t.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing PQ- yep. bang for the buck


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Dust showing on the bezel and stand


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing at the price point at bought at.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Continue to make more plasmas! +1


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better the PQ is than more expensice LCD stes.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None on my 1 year old set and just got this one.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Defenitely. If you're in the market for a "budget" HDTV the new X1 Panasonics are the best there is at $1000 and under and better than any LCD under $2000.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Ignore any of the LCD crappola the sales person is shoveling your way regarding plasma "problems" or LCD advantages. Plasmas have less problems/issues than LCDs and LCDs have no real advantages whatsoever.


Gene


----------



## tomscave

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great reviews and a great price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

everything, especially picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

size, wish I bought the 60"


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Elite calibration adjustments


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Give us the calibration features of the Elite


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

My wife liked it


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all, not even any "buzzing"


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If your still "on the fence" about purchasing one of these, get off that

fence and "do it".


----------



## riodriver

1. The "Model" you have.

_Pioneer PDP-5020FD_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

_My jaw dropped when I saw it at my local tv store. Plus, the reviews were mostly positive._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

_PQ is incredible._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

_The bezel and panel are sensitive to fingerprints._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

_None_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

_Don't quit the plasma business!!!_


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_

Did I mention out of the box eye popping PQ?_


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

_None so far._


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

_Yes, a year ago pricewise, the kuro was untouchable for me._


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_

Get it while they're still available._.


----------



## 761-honda

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN58A550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

2100 plus tax local price, swivel stand, looks,


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Natural colors


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

PINK HUES-made me return the set for a Panny 800u due next day as I type

Blacks are average



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Easier to adjust out of the box, took me days to find a good setting, but found it on this forum.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better Quality control, Samsung is not trustworthy as Panasonic.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How my eyes adjusts quickly to a 58, now wish I had a 65 Panasonic.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Pink Hues, not a stunning TV, above average though


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, they are.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Buy a Samsung product with a easy return/exchange policy.


----------



## PWK2000

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN42B450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Compared it to the Panasonic X1... picture on the Samsung was less grainy and brighter. I also picked it over the S1 and the G10 for casual viewing in the bedroom, didn't see enough of a difference to pay $400-$600 more.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Coming from a Sony rear projection 50" 1080p e3000, I am amazed on how much nicer the picture looks. The colors are great and so are the blacks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wish the screen and the bezel were less reflective.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

sub-out + an option for a built in high quality soundbar.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Sell a soundbar that can just snap on to the bottom. Make it less reflective.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The quality of a $799 msrp plasma is impressive.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Reflects too much light, blinds closed but still reflects.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great entry level plasma, really can't go wrong at this price level.


----------



## 323isti

1. Model

Panasonic TH-58PZ850U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

IMO the best picture this side of the Pioneer Elite.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's not an LCD :-O. Seriously, PQ is stunning, especially for me, coming from a CRT HDTV (ouch).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Speaker are horrible. And the fact that I'm now gonna have to upgrade my HT.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish the Viera Cast had the ability to play media from my local network.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Upgrade the Viera Cast so I can browse stuff on my own local network. Not too much to complain about though.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Thought I'd been watching HDTV, until I hooked the BluRay player to it and I was stunned at the PQ.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. Knock on wood.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, otherwise I would not have purchased it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Until the OLED TVs are commonly available, plasma is the way to go; power bill notwithstanding


----------



## SofaKingBored

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TH-58PZ800U as of Friday, April 3rd, 2009.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


I had my eye on the TH-50PZ80 for the last year but then my current Toshiba 57" rear projection was damaged during a recent move and insurance bought me a new one.









*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The amazing picture! I had Bell Expressvu HD installed at the same time and WOW! Hockey never looked so good!

_(side note: Since Friday I've become somewhat of a HD snob... I only watch the HD channels and don't even check out the regular channels)_

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Knowing that the picture can be so much better with further education and tweaking in the Service Menu...

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


I'm pretty satisfied with the features that came with it. I can't think of anything else I would need.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Maybe the remote could be improved? Nothing like a Harmony...

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Watching the first hockey game in HD... currently watching Nascar... just amazing! Also, the sound produced from the seemingly non existent speakers! Did some serious Rockband on Friday night and this thing really cranks it up!


The only "woah" type of surprise was the heat these things generate. I had read about it but yeah, it's warm.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


It's been 2 days and so far this thing is nothing short of awesome!

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


The price was $140 over "cost" (in Canadian funds) which was only $100 more than the new Samsung 58B550 that the insurance was originally going to buy me... I think that was a great deal!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I don't have my Xbox or Bell HD running through HDMI cables yet but I'm told that it'll make the picture even better. I'm looking forward to purchasing a Blue Ray player eventually and seeing what true 1080p looks like on this amazing piece of electronics.


----------



## ndskurfer

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer KRP-600M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and Performance


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight buzz sound


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I have all the "Features" that I think I need


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't drop out of the game just yet - this TV won't last me forever


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

1st one: that it was cracked. 2nd one: that it wasn't cracked.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Aside from the first shipment being cracked - none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I waited and waited for the right deal. There are a ton of resellers offering the right deal on this TV now.


----------



## arkay01

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN58B560


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Has all the features I wanted and the reviews were good. Price was good too.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Awesome picture, 24fps mode


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

complicated calibration process. Never had to do this before.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Better sound for casual TV watching


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how big it is. First tv over 32" CRT. Looks bigger in a small room compared to a large store wall.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not for my use. Half the current prices would be better for everyone. First time I have paid over $400 for a tv.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm still glad I didn't settle for an LCD. After tons of research and lots of standing in front of them in the stores, the LCD's viewing angles hurt the colors and the motion blur was unacceptable. LCD, LED and OLED will be incredible, light and less expensive in a few years.


----------



## div2

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer PRO-111FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Magazine reviews, recommendation from friends, price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Wireless internet, even if you had to buy a USB dongle

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Build a 10G with Pioneer panels

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How easy it was to unpack and set up.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

I soon discovered that the digital tuner would freeze on one OTA station. I figured updating the firmware was worth a shot, so I downloaded the update and copied it to an old PNY Attache' flash drive that I had lying around. The set updated on the first try and now the digital tuner works perfectly on all OTA stations.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

You bet; I paid $2499.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Just Buy It.


----------



## keithhr

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP Pro-151

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

time is running out, top of the line, highly calibratable

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

direct access to all sources, menu straightforward

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

only had the set 3 days, so can't answer

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

it has everything thus far

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I'd advise them to keep making plasma sets and up the anti

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

what a lovely foot print, (small) compared to sony rear projection

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

don't know yet

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

anything worth having is worth paying for

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm getting my set calibrated on april 23,2009, should have more

to add then,


----------



## duh!

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PQ60RU


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Seeing it live, with component HD source


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Best Bang For Buck


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Video (avi. files) via USB not fantastic


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

like everyone else's dream.. fingerprints auto removal










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

PQ is great, price is fantastic, killer design.. but inadequate marketing


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

50" at home is a tad bigger than at the store










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just got it. So far none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I made the jump, having hold on for soooo long


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The Kuros and Pannys have gotten a lot of coverage.... the LG is coming up strong...they were :unknowns" in plasma... I guess not for long


----------



## Plasma Donor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PWK2000* /forum/post/16156125
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Samsung PN42B450
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Compared it to the Panasonic X1... picture on the Samsung was less grainy and brighter. I also picked it over the S1 and the G10 for casual viewing in the bedroom, didn't see enough of a difference to pay $400-$600 more.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Coming from a Sony rear projection 50" 1080p e3000, I am amazed on how much nicer the picture looks. The colors are great and so are the blacks.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Wish the screen and the bezel were less reflective.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> sub-out + an option for a built in high quality soundbar.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Sell a soundbar that can just snap on to the bottom. Make it less reflective.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> The quality of a $799 msrp plasma is impressive.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> Reflects too much light, blinds closed but still reflects.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Great entry level plasma, really can't go wrong at this price level.



Can I just x2 the above? Except for #2 because I never bothered to look at the S1 or G10 as they were out of my price range and #8 because I only have about 80 hours on the tv so too early for me to say.


----------



## Seanzie05

1. The "Model" you have.

TH-46PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I figured that since this is what people like to use as a baseline in many comparisons, it couldn't be so bad, huh? Otherwise, has great bang for the buck, with an attractive bezel to boot.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It looks great in the living room - even when it's turned off!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Better blacks (especially during daytime viewing) are a bit sad, but not sad enough to justify the extra $'s for a pioneer.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The ability to preprogram a few hot-keys on the remote to do tasks that usually take 3+ button clicks. (like changing from Normal to THX mode)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

2 things: keep making attractive bezels for high $ TV's, and do an ad campaign that dispels the myths about burn-in.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

46" is plenty big for my living room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Remote doesn't work well at a distance.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It depends on your definition of what is expensive for a TV, but obviously I thought the price was worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Although the G10 is superier to the 800U in terms of PQ, I decided to make that sacrifice for a better looking bezel and better internal speakers. I decided to throw all my available home-theater money at the TV...the sound system will have to wait a few years.


----------



## madman808

1. Pioneer PRO-111FD. Took delivery of it yesterday!


2. D-Nice's review swayed me from the PDP-5020FD.


3. The "Wow" factor. It's such a big upgrade from my previous set.


4. I swear it's a dust magnet.


5. Wireless internet.


6. More advertising. I had a lot of people asking why I got a Pioneer plasma instead of a Sony or Vizio. I even had one person ask "They make TV's?". I kept thinking to myself "Really?!". Maybe it's just the plasma industry that needs to show their stuff off more?


7. The size of it. I mean sure, I saw it in-store but it felt completely different when you're opening that box and hoisting that bad boy out of the packaging.


8. No "Problems or Issues" that I wasn't already expecting.


9. Yes. The price I got it at was just right for me.


10. Now's the time to buy, folks.


----------



## psurob12

1. The "Model" you have.

-PDP-5020FD on order


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

-Instore visit, advice from general forum, then research and reviews from AVS


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

-TBD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

-TBD


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

-TBD


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

-TBD


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

-Hopefully outstanding picture quality after being set on getting an LN52A650 for the past month and changing my mind to the 5020FD at the last minute..


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

-Hopefully none










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

-From my research, $1999 for this model seemed like a good deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

-I'm new to the forum and have a few questions that I posted in the general forum. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1139644 



Any thoughts/tips/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## highwire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



1) Panasonic TH-58PZ850U.

2) I wanted a Pioneer, but they are way too expensive here in Canada and I worry about warranty support now that Pioneer has decided to leave the television business altogether.

3) Everything, compared to my previous JVC HD-ILA 720p rear-projector.

4) The risk of burn-in - OK, permanent "image retention".

5) I wish this set had a DLNA media center built-in. The Viera-CAST thing is extremely limited.

6) When feeding a 1920x1080i video signal (via HDMI) from my Mac mini to my Panny, it look me forever to figure out how to get it to display with no overscan or underscan. The manual was useless. The trick was to set "HD Size" from "Size 1" to "Size 2" in the Advanced Picture menu.

7) The biggest surprise - hmmm... I guess it's how much power it uses (760 watts - holy [email protected]!) and how much heat it puts out.

8) No problems or issues have been identified (knock on wood).

9) I still think this set is overpriced - especially compared to what people in the USA are paying. Canadians are getting screwed.

10) I thought the picture on my circa 2004 JVC HD-ILA was pretty darn good. Now I know better.


----------



## DONZI54

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN63B550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

New model, 63", and it didn't break the bank for that size TV


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, specially in HD, Style of the unit


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I now spend to much time watching it


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish had PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I fell they should have better then a 1 year warranty, installed calibration help

or software.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The weight of the TV


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


----------



## phlydude

1. The "Model" you have.
_Panasonic TC-P42X1_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Was on sale, wife agreed to HD set for the "formal" living room provided I removed the SD 13" set from the kitchen hospital wall mount, had $500 to BB in price adjustment store credit buring a hole in my pocket_


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_good size for the room, great QAM tuner, SD looks decent on it_


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_heavy for it's size, heat output, energy usage when on, speakers aren't the best_


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_1080p, analog out for sound bar_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_add/remove channel procedure is HORRIBLE - scrolling through a menu that is slow and selecting the individual channels is rough_


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_not related to the plasma but to the bandwidth Comcrap must be using to broadcast 3 versions of the same channel on multiple instances_


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_none at this time_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_I think the price was decent...sure I could have bought it for less online (maybe $50 less), but the instant gratification was worth it and the set was only a couple $100 more than a 27" Sony Wega SD set I bought 8 years ago_


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged
_I couldn't tell the difference between the 720p and the 1080p of my other set when looking at it at the normal seating positions (sets are in different rooms) - I will say that due to cable compression, the 61" set I have does have some jaggies when looking at the same broadcast on both tvs that I don't notice on the 42" plasma - smaller size has something to do with it I'm sure but its nice to see a smooth picture on sports broadcasts_


----------



## Mr.Malmsteen




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Panasonic G10
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> I went to BB to buy a Samsung 52B750 that really impressed me and then I saw this and bought it.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Everything, I never got all the "black levels rulezzz" type of bs but after I turned this tv on..I saw what the hype was about. The blacks were much deeper than my Samsung S5053. Also IR on this set is easy to erase (is that what you actually do?) once you spot it. It doesn't have this problem as much as my S5053. I don't get into all the burn in disc etc, etc, I buy and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Nothing so far.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> It already does.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Send me one more for free!
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> The PQ, how DAMN light it is and how quiet.. again, coming from an S5053.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> I like this tv alot and it kills my Samsung S5053 in everything and I thought the S5053 was a good set.




If you're looking for a new Plasma, look no further and get this one.


----------



## zrockstar

Bought a Samsung FPT 5884 in Jan. 2008 for our new house we were constructing. Never imagined it would be April of 2009 before the house was completed and I finally got to unbox it!! As soon as carpet was down, I moved in the essentials, couch, chair, entertainment center, ps3, and new plasma tv. Been reading about all the specs on this tv etc. while it's been sitting in my basement and I am amazed!


. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Loved the size to price ratio, great reviews, great specs. Did my homework and it was worth it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

unbelievable picture and quality. Easy controls for pic modification, great size at 58"


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

haven't found anything yet!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

still looking


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

already connected to base stand. Nice for me as I am using it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far (fingers crossed)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

abso-freakin-lutely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## mcjasonb

1. The "Model" you have.

09 Samsung PN58B560


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

myself, i had never seen this model in person, my bro has a 50A550 and i liked it so i figured i couldn't go wrong with it's newer, bigger brother


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

everything but especially the shear size or it. i came from a 30" HD CRT, so this is a beast when compared to that.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

seems to very easily get IR, but it also seems to go away quickly as well


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

nothing i can think of, maybe that the remote could be programmed to work with my cable STB so i would only have to use 2 remotes.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

none that i can think of


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

i was actually surprised how sharp the picture is even on 0. i figured going from a 30 to a 58 i was going to lose a lot of sharpness but that was not the case. i am actually seeing things i have never seen before. i was also surprised by how big it actually looked once i got it on my stand, and how good it looks on my stand. i thought it would look out of place, but it looks awesome.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

so far, just very short term IR, but it's only a few days old, and i keep reading that it lessens with time.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

oh yea! i love this thing, it was totally worth it to me.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

thanks to Chris at Cleveland Plasma.


----------



## Socketman

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 50PZ800U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, research, these forums and Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Size and PQ though bigger is better LOL










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Too soon to say but nothing jumps out at me


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More advanced user settings


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Keep em comin



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Hard to clean the fingy prints off

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, very impressive what you get for the money, but its an expensive addiction.


----------



## sourbeef

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic 58PZ700U bought 15 months ago.*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Reading this forum, looking at local BB, bang for buck.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*It's size, picture quality.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*It weighs 165 lbs. I look forward to slimmer/lighter large models in the near future I hope.*



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*I do not seem to need anything else.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Make them lighter if you can.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*It's size, I was coming from a 24 inch CRT to this.







*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*The TV speakers had a rattle at certain frequencies, volume. It was annoying. It ended up being a good thing, in a way. It caused me to look into 5.1 HT setup. Once I did that, the TV speakers were turned off for good. I love my audio setup by the way, especially my subwoofer, my SVS Ultra subwoofer. It is night and day from the way I used to watch/listen to TV/Movies.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Panasonic and Samsung yes, Pioneer no.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*If you are debating between getting one size or another, always get the larger size and have no buyers regrets. If you are getting a big screen, plan on doing something for your audio other than listening to the TV speakers. You REALLY have to upgrade your audio to 5.1 or better. Put money and thought into your subwoofer in particular.*


----------



## Fant

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro PDP-5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The rave reviews and newly lowered prices


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The black levels and wide angle


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Sometimes its a little too dark for daytime viewing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Completely custom and labelable video settings


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

If you are going to stop making them, then at least reveal your secrets so that others can continue.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How light it was


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No seperate analog audio input for HDMI connections for hooking up a laptop/desktop that only has DVI


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Probably but I think value for the dollar will continue to increase as usual. Price per inch is probably best its ever been.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Got it at BestBuy.com for $2000 delivered!


----------



## $mitty

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 46PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Once my decision was made between plasma and LCD it wasn't hard to go with Panasonic. I wanted the 850U or a Pioneer, but I didn't have the skrill to spend on those. The 85U was the next best plasma IMO. I considered Samsung, but I fell in love with the Panasonics.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It always provides an exceptional picture whether I'm watching DirecTV in HD, watching a bluray or playing PS3. The picture quality never fails to amaze me (or any of my friends/family). Great black levels, beautiful colors and zero motion blur.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The only issue that bothers me is the image retention. It seems to occur fairly often and easily. Granted it always fades away quickly and has never left any permenant burn-in, but that'd have to be the only thing I don't like.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


The new 2009 models seem to have some online/interactive features that might be cool to have. Seeing how I have my PS3 running as my media center, I probably wouldn't use them that much anyway.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


I guess they could work to try and produce a panel that glares less. I have blinds/curtains in my living room so it's not much of an issue with me, but with a lot of sunlight in the room I could see it being a problem.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The biggest surprise was how great it performed with the PS3. I was tempted to go LCD b/c I thought being a gamer wouldn't be good for a plasma. But I quickly found out that I prefer it on this TV as opposed to any LCD I've played on b/c there isn't any motion blur. Burn-in was a concern originially, but it hasn't occurred yet and I play games daily, often over long periods of time.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I haven't ran into any problems or issues with my Panny (knock on wood).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Prices today are extemely affordable compared to where they were in recent years. The quality of the TVs continue to improve every year and the prices keep going down. At the time I purchased my 46PZ85U, I spent about $1400. A couple months later and it was down to $1000. A plasma of this quality only a few years ago would've been astronomical. If you're looking for the best plasmas on the market and you don't want to spend the money on a KURO, Panasonics are definitely the way to go.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I LOVE THIS TV!


----------



## sndper

1. The "Model" you have.

42PZ700U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research and reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Wonderful PQ, Deep black levels


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Case design .... i wish it had hidden speakers, as I don't use them anyway!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

1080P over VGA, 1 more HDMI


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much the PQ improved after calibration


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Hell Yeah!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I encourage anyone who is thinking about buying a new TV to seriously consider plasma. The PQ is worth every penny!


----------



## chelsea.tone

Got my KRP-600M yesterday. Not been unpacked as its being wall mounted next couple of days.


----------



## Blk02

I just bought a Pioneer Elite PRO151FD and Salamander black quad stand from Best Buy and I got a great deal plus the 2% reward zone. I am waiting to take delivery until I move.


I just bought a Pioneer Elite PRO151FD and Salamander black quad stand from Best Buy and I got a great deal plus the 2% reward zone. I am waiting to take delivery until I move.


1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PRO151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was able to price match another retailer at my local Best Buy.

The great professional reviews in magazines and online.

Personally seeing the difference in picture quality compared to Panasonic plasmas and Samsung LCD's


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The black levels and overall realism produced by the display. The colors look rich and I also like the ability to have both night and day ISF modes.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I really have nothing to complain about. I only hope there are no stuck pixels or buzzing once I get this thing out of the box. I am not worried about daytime viewing because from what everyone says activating the day ISF mode will compensate extremely well for excess ambient light.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

DVI for my HTPC, but HDMI should do fine.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The Elite series should have been broken in 150 hours at the factory.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I have not taken delivery yet.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I have not taken delivery yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I still paid a premium for this 60" plasma compared to the top of the line 58" Panasonic, but after viewiing both brands off and on for over two months it was worth every penny to go with the Pioneer Elite.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you buy anything at Best Buy get a reward zone card or the mastercard. It does not cost you anything and you get 2% to 4% back in gift certificates.


----------



## mikedg

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-46PZ85U


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I've read some good reviews from current owners and got a deal that I couldn't refuse.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The stunning picture, viewing angles, the deep blacks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

My ears are very sensitive to noise and sometimes pick up on that faint buzz.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Extra hdmi input, USB port.










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See above.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The smell of the box it was in.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far, let's see how it works out.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure they are. Go and get one for yourself now.


----------



## Post Blue

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 6020fd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Lucky opportunity to get it for a ridiculous price. Image quality, size.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Image quality, Idle luminescence. It's beautiful and refined when it's on and when it's off.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Hmm, maybe its glossy bezel.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

User controls.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I'd like to see more monitors made available to the mass market. I have no need for that stupid speaker and whatever other else makes this thing thicker and heavier than the KRP-600M.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The manual is comprehensible, attractive, and a pleasure to use.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No. I would not pay a going rate for this TV.


----------



## gwsat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Post Blue* /forum/post/16454962
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer 6020fd



I bought my 6020 from Amazon in August for a price, I am sure, which was considerably than you had to pay. No matter, mine was worth every dollar, I have never seen anything like it. You will love it, trust me on this.


----------



## gobigbyrd

pro 151fd

you dont want to know how much i got it for ok here it is

$3250 out the door!









its in my garage because my addition is not complete yet.


----------



## Post Blue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwsat* /forum/post/16455206
> 
> 
> I bought my 6020 from Amazon in August for a price, I am sure, which was considerably than you had to pay. No matter, mine was worth every dollar, I have never seen anything like it. You will love it, trust me on this.



I couldn't stop watching it yesterday. Planet Earth and Netflix HD. Even my HD/TV-apathetic friends couldn't help but be floored by it. Fantastic TV.


----------



## bodosom

1. Pioneer KRP-500M (N.A.)


2. why - I wanted a display that do until something better than a Kuro is released.


3. good - Black levels and controls.


4. bad - Power consumption


5. missing - ISFccc which unlocks white-level limiting.


10. I thought a Kuro wasn't cost effective but the fire-sale pricing on some models is just the ticket.


----------



## buttons252

1. Samsung PN42B450


2. I was at bestbuy and this model caught my eye as having excelletion motion without artificats/judder and the colors really POPPED


3. Im a big fan of samsung, they make excellent products that are visually appealing but also perform. I bought this set as a "bang for the buck" $675 from sears


4. Its 720P (1024x768) seems like a very low resolution, but its cheap and the picture quality is great. Most content viewed is non HD anyway.


5. It has everything I need, but id really like 1080P


6. None comes to mind at this time.


7. Thankfully no surprizes yet, performs/works as expected


8. No problems, but one thing that confuses me... When using an HDMI cable text output from my computer is "grainy" or "noisey" When using a VGA cable its crystal clear...


9. Without a doubt, 5-6 years ago i bought a 27" zenith tube for $650. it was 1080i and never really got HD content to work on it. This samsung is 10+" bigger, wall mountable, lighter, thinner, MUCH better looking, MUch better picture, lower enegry (i think), etc.. etc


10. Many people out there such as myself over look these gems because we are caught up in the hype about 1080P. We see the huge difference in picture quality from Standard Definition to 720p and think the same difference is between 720p and 1080p. Its not, unless maybe you have a display over 50". In fact I had a 720P projector and its picture remained splendid up to 120".


In conclusion if you can afford a 1080P display get it, but if your on a budget dont pass up a fantastic 720P set for an off brand 1080P that has poor motion/color processing


----------



## diehardz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gobigbyrd* /forum/post/16455519
> 
> 
> pro 151fd
> 
> you dont want to know how much i got it for ok here it is
> 
> $3250 out the door! [URL='http:/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.*****************/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif[/IMG[/URL] ]
> 
> its in my garage because my addition is not complete yet.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yay! I'll bet you can't turn your eyes away with pro 151fd when you watch movies. I have a great time watching movies with it. [IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kagolu

1. Pioneer PDP-5010


2. Ridiculously low price.


3. The PQ is terrific. Now I know what all the fuss about black levels is about.


4. The OTA tv guide feature apparently causes an abnormal shut down. (12 Blue Lights)


5. Individual user RGB settings. Altough tempted, I don't want to monkey around in the service menu. With my luck with plasmas I would burn down the house










6. It's the same with all manufaturers: make sure all the features work.


7. After the PQ and 24p it would have to be the SQ. It really is quite good for built in/OEM speakers.


8. See 4


9. After originally owning owning a th50pe700u(3 of them) and paying about 40% more. I"m glad I was forced to wait another year. But no, when you think about how much we are paying for a tv's I think todays prices are still to high in the grand scheme of things.


10. 3 Weeks, still tweaking and driving my wife nuts!


----------



## RandallWg

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-50PS14*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Old TV in the bedroom (Phillips CRT, absolute crap. Never buying Phillips products again) broke, and needed an upgrade for the living room (2006 37" Panny Plasma moved from the living room to the Bedroom)*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The size! 37" was too small for a living room TV, but the 50" is perfect!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Uhh...nothing so far? Maybe the wait for it to be done with 100 hours of a "break in" dvd (from DNice's settings)*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Would love for it to have two optical outs.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Have a little better anti-glare filter. It's not that great, but doable.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*It looks REALLY, REALLY GOOD! lol. Even for the supposed "warehouse" model versioni.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet...*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I'd say so. At a lower price than the other Panasonic models that are out, this was a great bargin.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I passed up on an amazing deal on an open box model of last year's 50", 1080p Panasonic at Costco. Kicked myself about it for 3 weeks, and my wife finally gave in (after our TV broke) and agreed to pick this one up. =P Whoohoo!


In any case, think I'm the first owner of a TC-50PS14 on the boards...if you have questions, please let me know.*


----------



## soundwatts

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer 111fd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The way it looked in the store


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing its the most perfect tv out there today


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

That it would display refresh rate when 24fps.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep making them


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Did not look great out of the box but after about 50 hours and some settings from Dnice it looks amazing. waiting for 200 hours and then professional calibration.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Sometimes sound cuts out on hdmi negotiation issue.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


absolutely an immediate cult classic


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Dont do the firmware update unless you have to.


----------



## jbwitt

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Pro-151FD.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was looking for the best.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Amazing picture quality, duh.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Initially the buzz, but it has pretty much gone away and isn't noticable anymore.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

If it could pop the popcorn for me that would really be nice.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

If you sell me the Kuro technology, I'll try to continue the line in my garage.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much bigger it looked that my old 50" RPTV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Buzz mentioned earlier.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Especially the non-elites.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Couldn't be happier with my choice. Thanks to the forum.


----------



## sellacct

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN42B450 42" Plasma.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Great price (under $700 at local BB), great reviews, and best picture quality in the store even though they had the brightness turned down so the more expensive TVs would seem better. LOL.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The amazing picture quality. Better than I imagined. I don't think my brother's DLP is this great, and I will never have to replace bulbs at $300 each.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The sound through the TV speakers is bad. Since I have a vintage amp and it gets warm, and that particular house circuit can get overloaded, I only want to use the amp for movies or anything important. So I may try using small external speakers for the TV audio.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

S-video out, so I could run it to my DVD recorder. Right now I have to use an HD converter box to record TV broadcasts, which means I have to split my antenna signal. If I didn't have kids and college funds, and had money to burn, I would get a DVR. And the TV doesn't have a headphone jack, even though it is supposed to.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

When viewing 4:3 content, let us make the sidebars black. The only choices are light gray or dark gray, which is really distracting. And upgrade the speakers, and add a headphone jack.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That the video almost appears to be 3D. And the only adjustments I made out of the box were to increase the brightness and color a bit. That's it.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None, thankfully. Well, other than the sound through the TV speakers, I guess you could consider that bad enough to be an issue.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. I hesitated for months over 720 or 1080, until I found out that it doesn't matter on a set this size, so I saved $300 and went with 720, and used the $300 to buy a DVD recorder w/ an HDMI output, and a $99 *4-year* repair/replace service plan, and still had money left over.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I've heard that these plasmas get hot. Mine doesn't, even after hours of use. I even read that kids shouldn't touch them because of the heat. What models are those?? I wouldn't want one.




_


----------



## stockshift

Newbie here, first post.


1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer 5020FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Pioneer's discontinuation of their plasma TV business. Prior to the Pioneer I had a standard definition Toshiba CRT 32" TV.


I am not a fast mover when it comes to technology; I usually use things until they break. As an example, I recently retired a VCR because it wasn't programmed for dates beyond 2006 (it was made in 1991). My old receiver did not even have component outputs and my old TV stand was from my college days (almost 15 years ago).


However, I have always lusted for a plasma TV. When Pioneer announced it was cutting their TVs I decided I had to have one. So when Best Buy reduced their pricing to $[removed to comply with forum rules] on the 5020FD I bought one, along with a new receiver, blu-ray DVD player and TV stand.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Image quality ... miles ahead of standard definition!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*I've only had it for less than a month so nothing yet. My Kuro buzzes but it's hard to hear unless you put your ear up to the back of the panel.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Nothing on my wish list just yet; I guess in retrospect I wish I had bought the 6020FD (haha). While I am ecstatic about upgrading from a 32" 4:3 to a 50" 16:9 screen, the stellar picture quality makes me wish I had sprung for bigger Kuro!*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Keep making them.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The picture quality is much better than I expected.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet; all my current problems are with my new Yamaha 565 receiver.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*For the $[removed to comply with forum rules] that I paid for the Kuro, I have no issue with the price.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## totalownership

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PRO111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The PRO 151FD I already have.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture, what else is there to say










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Which you could do 1080p over VGA. Think they missed the boat on that one.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

See number 4


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

KEEP MAKING THEM, DON'T GET OUT (and do 1080p over VGA)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The stand already attached I guess. Well also surprised it fit the room it's being used in.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See number 4


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well considering I'm hearing others getting it considerable lower than what I paid at the same places I'll still say yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get'em while they last, cause they don't seem to be much more coming in.


----------



## jbean7457

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P50X1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Good value for the money, saw one in person and was blown away by the picture quality. Sale price I couldn't pass up.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size and picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Not 1080p.... having to be careful to run SD content in full screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p... backlit remote control (samsung has this I know)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Add a VGA input to all of your models like some of your competitors!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How light it was overall for a 50" screen.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


No real issues yet... had some minor (very minor) IR from kids watching SD programming and not stretching... was gone in 30 minutes.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


yes... oh yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


DVD's through my upscaling dvd player look much better than I thought they would... definite bonus!


----------



## rutgersftw

*1. The "Model" you have.*


LG 50PQ20

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Needed the most screen for the least money. Extra features and usefulness sweetened the deal.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Its size, intuitive menu system with near-complete CMS, and great PQ with good sources.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


A lot more reflective than my Panasonic plasma.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Built-in Netflix streaming, CableCard, etc... the kind of things you don't get for this price.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Work on that AR coating!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Complete lack of ghosting and IR, even in first 20 hours. My Panasonic would leave a (very temporary) outline of a bright object (I remember the turtles from Finding Nemo giving me heartburn) for a few minutes. No sign of that here. I've even abused the set, watching Benjamin Button in its entire length with bars in place then switching to cartoons. No sign of dim bars.


Out of the box color was also much more natural than with my Panasonic plasma (PX80, btw). I'm sure its still highly inaccurate, but it's watchable without any of the neon tinges I got from Panasonic.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Nothing other than buying heavier, insulating curtains (which is smart anyway).

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Sweet Mother of God yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Black levels are a shade lighter than the Panasonic and Pioneers, but for my money they look black. I'd love to get some measurements, but I doubt any LG set will be popular enough to warrant such treatment.


----------



## jmgag03

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer Elite 151FD









*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Sitting in Best Buy watching a 111FD and then going home and comparing it to my Samsung 63B550. The Samsung had to go. Professional reviews, this forum also led to my purchase.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The anti-glare leading to black levels. The glare off the Samsung was driving me CRAZY!!!










*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

That there are people starving in the world and I paid this much for a TV.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Maybe some of that netflix/hulu stuff that is down the road for new plasmas. I can get that through my 360 and PS3 so no biggy. Could be 5 inches bigger.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Give your technology away or get back in the business when I need to buy another TV.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That I noticed the 3 inch difference from the Samsung. Also that the delivery guys gave me white glove even though I didn't pay for it. I tipped them and then let them experience my bass shakers which they immediately wanted to get themselves.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Should come broken in!

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Ask me a year from now. It definitely wasn't worth $6,500 to me before the prices came down dramatically. Roman was a great seller though.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Need to get this thing broken in and ISF Calibrated. Excited about being able to watch TV during the day without closing all the blinds!!!


----------



## Apostile

I can summarize it:


LG 50PG6000


The tv has an ipod feel to it, slim and great looking tv. They are impressed by the PQ, the blacks are comparable to KURO screens. The tv will cost about 50% less than Pioneer PDP-508XD. It will be released in March this year.


Its a HD ready screen. I don't have any info on the full hd screens except that they will be called PG7000 and will be in 50" and 60", so if anyone has some info about those, please post it here. Looks to be an amazing tv for the price


----------



## versus21

Pics of the 'cheapest' pioneer, that I just recently bought.


----------



## Rabushka

I have a new Pioneer Kuro Elite 60 inch 151 Pro. The picture is disappointingly dark and appears somewhat washed out. When I try to brighten the picture the highlights get blown. I called Pioneer and they sent a local service tech. The guiy knew less about the set than I do. The local tech called Pioneer and I spoke to the factory tech. He had me try different menu settings, all of which I had tried before. No joy. They tell me they are sending out someone this week with a special device to brighten the set.


As near as I can tell, the problem is with the whites. I will see what happens and post back.


The set is connected to a D**** HR22 and Samsung DVD player thru HDMI.


This set replaces a 5 year old NEC 60 inch plazma that was sharper and brighter.


----------



## funkyman

SAMSUNG PN50B860


Hi i took a few amateur photos of this beautiful Plasma and unboxing.Enjoy!!!

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z...NG%20PN50B860/


----------



## Jeff6252

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung 63B550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*I needed at least 1700 square inches to replace a rear projection Mitsubishi 60 4x3 aspect ratio tv so as to not lose screen size, this was my wife's request. Being a sports guy, I wanted plasma made in 2009 and my choices were few in this size range. As of right now, there are no 2009 65 Panasonic TVs on the market and 60 is too small a picture to please her. I also read and studied ChadB's review of the 63B550 posted in late May.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*This is a superb picture for the money and I am very pleased with the viewing angle, lack of glare, and the motion from live sports is also excellent.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The sound from the TV by itself is a little weak but can be addressed with a quality AV receiver and external speakers.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*Better sound

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

More support from the TV stand, it should be wider or better connected to the TV or both. But so far, it seems to work OK.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*How much better the picture quality was than what I expected from an entry level model right out of the box.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*Nothing yetNo buzz, IR, or burn-in.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*Ask me a year from now; if it continues to perform like it has this first week then the answer is a resounding YES. If this TV continues to perform like it has, I will clearly be very happy with this purchase.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*People shopping for a 63 plasma should look very seriously at this model, it's a lot of HDTV for the money. I thought Cleveland Plasma offered an excellent price and service, I would buy from them again.


----------



## PINOY_E90

1. The "Model" you have.

PANASONIC TC-P54V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The design/looks, features also the PANNY employee discount... 40%off










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Superb PQ, Stunning looks / design, not expensive...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet... I am still on lala land watching on this


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

WIFI connection... ethernet port does not do it for me because I do not have connection near my TV.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Ship it already break-in... I am breaking it in for a week now... almost done... but I cannot do movie marathon yet, because im afraid of burn in but so far so good... I am still watching movies and tv shows but being careful with blackbars and station logo this first week.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I'm afraid I will have buzzing problem that some G10 owners have reported... but this is very quiet... no buzzing at all


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

NOTHING...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Oh yeah... definitely worth it. I almost spent more $400 more for 50" PZ850 6 months ago, but now... 54V10 is cheaper, bigger and better PQ and design.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you are on the fence on getting this.. I should say go ahead and order/buy it... It will not disappoint you.


Here is my setup


Panny TC-P54V10

Panny BD60 - Bluray player

Pioneer 819K -Receiver

Polk Sourroundbar50 - Soundbar Speaker

Polk PSW-111 - Subwoofer

TechCraft 55" TV Stand


This forum rocks!!!


Here are some pics:


----------



## rolesium

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer KRP 600M

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Was after a 60" Kuro before they vanished and the KRPs seem very good value.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Beautiful picture compared to my LCD.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The hassle in locating one to buy and the stress over whether it would arrive safely.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Auto Break-In









*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Sell the Kuro tech to Panasonic.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That its screen wasn't broken in transit.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None yet.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

For less than $3k these are a steal.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Thanks to the help provided by such forum regulars as D-Nice, Roman O and Tim McCune.


----------



## Raise

Im new to Plasma but i bought a Panny 50" X1 and i love it!!


----------



## tetsuwanatom

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panny TC-P46G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"*

When I started thinking about getting a flat panel plasma, 42" seemed a little small, and wifey thought 50" to be ridiculous. The 46" size from Panasonic is just about perfect for our condo. The 12G models promised a greener (not in tint) leaner and meaner experience. I thought seriously about the S1, too, being caused to worry about things like judder and red push after reading AVSforum. I settled on the G10, for reasons you shall soon see.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* Great picture, feature set, all for under a grand. Thanks Amazon.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Like the above poster, I feel some serious guilt about spending this much cash on a TV. That's a couple months of private school tuition for the 5 yr old. That feeds oh, a hundred thousand. Etc.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*Netflix and MoCa

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Netflix, please.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*The film like look even from broadcast HD movies.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*Nothing yet

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*Probably not, but this is a great set.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Now I don't have to feel a sinking feeling when we have friends over who have flat panels and/or giant projection systems.


----------



## tonyptony

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PRO-111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great performance from my previous Pioneer Elite, great reviews from other owners and D-Nice for this model, and I was able to get one from an authorized Elite dealer at a price I could handle.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ for both HD and SD. It isn't said enough, but while we still have SD broadcasts the Kuros provide just about the best SD display capability I've seen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Now that I've been using it for a bit, I don't like that the total viewing area is about 100 square inches smaller than my old 1150HD. Yeah, I know some of it has to do with the proportion of H and V pixels, but for the viewing experience it might have been nicer if they had made this a 51". *UPDATE:* okay, never go by the specs in the manual. They're right, but what they don't show you clearly is that the width of the speaker+frame on the 111FD is about 1" greater than on the 1150HD. I took a flexible tape measure to the glass and found that they are just about exactly the same size. I was thrown by the optical illusion from the frame being wider on either side. Duh.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't think of any right now. Maybe wireless, but having a wireless transceiver in the set might cause a degradation of PQ. Wouldn't want that.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Subcontract out your technologies and skills to Panasonic or somebody who can keep this work going. It'll take years for anyone else in the plasma world to equal these sets.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's still breaking in so I've only checked it briefly with DVD content. I am hoping for absolutely NO surprises.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

So far, none. I'm hoping the good record I have with my previous set carries through to this one.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes for the technology involved, no for the value. While one could argue the prices Pioneer charged for the Kuros was fair for the tech (maybe), it bit them in the rear as most people still consider TVs a commodity item.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm just happy I was able to get one that so far looks like it has no problems.


----------



## uncleholmes

1. The model you have?

Panasonic tc-p50s1.

But I don't have it yet. It's being delivered this Thursday 6-18-09.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model?

It's my first flat screen. I don't know. For some reason I've always been interested in getting a 50" Panasonic plasma.


----------



## tgdly

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"*

LCDs available locally looked awful; Cnet posted a glowing review about the G10s

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture is fantastic

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

It wasn't free

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Wifi

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Add wifi

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma*

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Nil

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes


----------



## nondropframe

I got the 60-inch Pioneer Elite KURO PRO-151FD.

Have not had it long enough to answer all your questions, but when I do, I will edit this post.


----------



## nick_rh

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50X1

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

The opportunity to own a really decent 50" plasma TV for $1K, which I didn't realize would be possible.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality. Blu-rays and HDTV look stunning. Even SD DVDs look quite good.
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The shiny plastic border is a little Wal-Mart-ish.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

I wish it were capable of wall-mounting itself while I was at work. Failing that, more picture-tweaking options outside of the service menu would be nice.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep building these.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That the picture quality was so amazing out of the box. I figured I'd have to wait until the break-in period was over, then apply some tweaking before it was really stunning. No, it's stunning now.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None, thankfully.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

For this one? Hell yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Highly recommended. I'm a pretty big videophile, but based on this set I see no need for 1080p (maybe on a huge model, but not at 50").


----------



## kevrol

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsun PN50B650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Features for the price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size and PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe at least 1 S-video input, but that's being picky.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix some of the issues others have had.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Web-content


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, thankfully.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes this TV was an insane deal. I got it for about $560 off of retail.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great TV.


----------



## .:JoJo:.

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panny TC-P50X1

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

PQ to Price Point ratio. 1080p didn't matter much to me since I don't plan on getting BD player and I don't play video games.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The PQ. Absolutely amazing. I'm new to HD but this picture is incredible.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Only this so far is that there is no way to set it to autoshift to HFILL mode when there are black bars on the side so I have to manually do it. Otherwise I lose picture on the left and right. JUST mode doesn't look right to me. Not a big issue but it would be nice.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Autoswitch from HFILL to FULL screen size

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

nothing I can think of.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Not much. I researched quite a bit so I wasn't suprised by anything. It was lighter(weight wise) than I thought.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None yet

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Depends on your situation. Things are ok for my family money wise so we could afford to spend $900 on a TV.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

PQ is awesome. The TV is in the living room with lots of windows and I don't see any glare at any time of the day.


----------



## OppoPX14

Got a Panasonic PX14 720P 42" Went in to Costco for a LCD, left with a Plasma. Got it because I've always like the way plasma's look but could never afford one. But $600. for a 42" was cheap enough! No complaints, well it could be bigger!!

Used a Spyder3TV for calibration.


PS, I use it for DVD's 90% of the time via an Oppo 983. I wont swallow the BlueRay pill for at least a couple of more years.


----------



## nick9

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P42X1
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price plus Panasonic reputation
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The real estate! Don't flame me, I'm coming from a 27"
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

It wasn't free
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Self-mounting
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

They seem to know what they are doing
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The picture quality with only SD programming
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None
*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

$599 was less than I paid for the 27" that it replaced. WORTH IT!
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I am enjoying my new TV. As a new flat-screen/plasma owner I am amazed at the picture quality. I don't yet have HD programming but I already see much more than I did before. Did y'all know that that ticker at the bottom of the screen during news and sports shows wasn't simply for decoration, it actually had information in it!







If you are entering the plasma market for the first time, like me, this is a great TV.


Nick


----------



## ikjadoon

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro Elite 50" (PRO-111FD)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Stellar reviews.










3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Those deep and luscious blacks! Stunning!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Colors seem a bit bland and don't "pop" off. Might have been my movie of choice, though: Harry Potter #5.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A built-in Blu-Ray player so I don't have to buy one!










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Why did you ever stop?










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


50" is f'ing huge. You have no idea.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Has a slight buzz. But, it is silent unless I'm right next to it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Well, I got a nice deal.










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Still in the break-in period. Definitely excited!


----------



## OppoPX14

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-50PX14


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price plus Panasonic reputation


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

True to life color, lots of contrast and tack sharp!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's on the heavy side!(still less than my old 30" crt)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More color/temp control


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

PLEASE! Never stop making Plasma's


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality over the 42" on the same series. The 50" does everything better!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The typical slight buzz with bright image's.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

$800. for a 50". Oh...HellYa! but $300. would be nice.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

When I asked in the forums about going from a 42" to a 50", I was told to expect a little less resolution. What I found was opposite! I got much better resolution from the 50".


----------



## slinger1317

*1. The "Model" you have.* Panasonic TC-P54V10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* It was between this set and the Samsung 50B860. Was worried about the buzzing on the samsung, and to get 4" more screen for the panasonic and no worry about buzzing, it was a no brainer.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.* It is the perfect size for my room, 50" would have been to small, 58" too big. It is a good looking set, plus the picture is amazing. I am still running the break in, but once I can't wait to put the final settings on it and begin watching it at its full capacity

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* Honestly, nothing yet. It has a smooth, one sheet of glass front panel, but it does have another panel behind that. As far as I can tell, no "ghosting."

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* It accepts 1080p for bluray, and looks great on my cable box as well. I'm not a big gamer, so computer/internet hookups not a big concern for me.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* Make more of them!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* Was actually kind of cautious because I had never seen this exact model in the store (sight unseen!) but it has not disappointed and the picture is amazing.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* None to report as of yet.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* For the deal I got, I did not mind paying what I paid.


----------



## dfaulting

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50X14


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Exchanged for a broken LG 50PQ20 I got from Costco.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's a better panel than the LG I had before. Better IR and less glare. Blacks seems deeper too.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No swiveling stand










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Swiveling stand, PIP, another HDMI input and better looking design of the bezel. I prefer the look of Samsungs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make it lighter and thinner.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None so far.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

$800 for a 50" 720 plasma is great. Although I wish it had 1080p.. ;p


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None so far.


----------



## oneyedmason

1. The "Model" you have. LG 50PS60 Plasma TV


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The single layer design


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Don't know how to set widescreen, menus don'r help either


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Ease of setup for picture


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Simplify the instructions for picture setup


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Looks great on my wall


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Even though I don't know how to set up the screen size it is a great TV and would not change it for any other TV.


----------



## Tim McCune

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer KRP-600M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Professional reviews, this forum, price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The black level.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That I didn't do it earlier.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

ISFCC.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Should come with WiFi. ISFCC should be enabled. Reconsider the decision to get out of the plasma business. Warranty should be longer.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I really wasn't surprised.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Should come broken in.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No. Should be lower.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Thanks forum members for great advice.


----------



## rajendra82

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG 60PS11

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

a. Bang for the buck. $1499!!! for a 60 inch plasma (got it down to this price with a couple of sales that Fry's ran within my 30 day price match guarantee).

b. Presence of ISF Expert calibration menu, which would allow me to set this thing to absolutely perfect color reproduction if I ever desire.

c. 100,000 hour fade to half brightness life.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

It's early and I am still breaking it in, but even at the safe contrast level, the true 1080P PQ blows away the 720P RCA DLP I was upgrading from. Goodbye mosquito noise artifacts and rainbows forever. Unlike the DLP, I would not be wondering when the bulb is going to blow next (my first went for a good 3 years, the second, only a year and half). The sleek and minimalistic look is also way better than the DLP box.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Having to worry about IR for the next few days. Once the phosphors settle down, I will feel far better. I do miss the matte finish of the DLP screen where there were no reflections visible.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

A better manual explaining all the settings. A way to superimpose gray bars or zoom in on HD content with built in black pillar boxes (Nickelodeon HD I am looking at you).

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Put the model on your main page. It's being sold in the US, so why not list it in the lineup.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

No surprises, since I already had done my research.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far, except my wife asked if the picture was going to be this dark, and I had to explain the break-in process to her. I do now see a single partially stuck pixel if I am within a few feet of the screen while it is blue. It's unlikely I will ever see it when watching normally.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

A 60" plasma at near DLP prices, hell yeah.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I am not sure why this specific model is on such a fire sale, but go buy it now.


----------



## DRAMROCK

Although I have never had a DLP TV, I am in very much agreement with most of the answers rajendra has.


I got lucky with a Father's Day weekend sale at Fry's - $1499.


I think it went back up to $1698.


----------



## xneox

*1. The "Model" you have.* - TC-P50V10, arriving in a few days. It's replacing a TH-46PZ800U that died on the wall @ 6 months old. Tried twice to fix it, then I requested replacement. Panasonic came through.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* - see #1. The deciding factor for the 800U was THX.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* - Hoping the V10 lives up to the 800U (everything I've read comforts me in this regard). Having said that, PQ is fantastic.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* - Feels like a heat lamp when I walk by. Maybe the neo pdp in the V10 will be less-so.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* - I wish it would turn itself on once nightly & run a screen wipe. That way I wouldn't have to concern myself with IR...like, ever.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* - Advertise. I need to see as many commercials for the Panny Plasma sets as I do for the Sammy LED-lit LCD sets...given that they are superior. More people should be educated about Plasma, so more people will buy, thus pushing the technology forward independent of the drive that Panasonic seems to maintain (thanks for that, btw).

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* - none. I read before I buy.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* - see #1. It busted. No worries, though, as the replacement is, while a fair & legitimate lateral replacement, improved & bigger.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* - yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* - Buy a Panasonic Plasma. Superior quality & vastly superior customer service make it a no-brainer.


----------



## ^bunk

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer KRP-500m, had it for a week.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


The best panel for $2,000

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture, design, picture, desing...

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


It's so beautiful it is distracting.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


It already does.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Break them in before it becomes available on the market...it will save me from wanting to use it during the first week









*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Amazing picture quality

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes, for the best 50" television on the market today, it is very much worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


If you are debating on getting this, just do it. I was interested in the v10 and was waiting for the prices to drop. I just couldn't live with the thought of "did I make the right choice?" Since these are the last tvs Pioneer is making, join in on something special.


----------



## alexatwork21

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG 60PS11

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The size and PQ

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Glare

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

An extra HDMI port

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about* your Plasma.

Better manual/documentation

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

A stuck pixel firing red at random

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

See above

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

$1949CAD for a 60" 1080p 600hz Plasma is definately worth it


----------



## RandyWalters

_*1. The "Model" you have.*_


Panasonic TC-P46G10 (replaces a 2-yr-old TH-42PZ700U)



_*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*_


The fact that it's brighter and has better blacks than my old PZ700U, and specifically the G10 primarily because it has more Color Temp settings which enabled me to dial in the skin tones more accurately than on an S1.



_*3. What you like best about your Plasma (As compared to my PZ700U):*_


Much better black levels

Much brighter screen

More accurate primary colors

Whites are much whiter and more realistic

Better processing

SD looks a little better

HD looks a lot better

Slimmer Bezel



_*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*_


A.) There still is no "Picture Mode" key on the Remote. WTF Panasonic?


B.) The shiny glossy bezel is a dust magnet, and my house is not really dusty. But the TV did come with a very nice and effective micro-fiber cloth to be used on what they call "the shiny parts".


C.) The new wall-mounting bolts on the back are not only closer together than on previous models, they're also about 4 inches lower so if you're replacing an older Panasonic the new TV will sit about 3 inches higher than the old one did. There wasn't nearly enough vertical adjustment in my Peerless TV brackets to lower the TV so i had to move the whole wall mount 3.5" lower on the wall, and now i have to patch the abandoned holes in the plaster above the wall bracket.


D.) JUST mode is still a crappy stretch mode. It stretches the middle almost as much as FULL mode does so what i do is use ZOOM mode and set the Zoom Adjust so that it only cuts off a little of the top and bottom portions of the screen, but the upside is that faces in the middle of the screen look closer to OAR - not quite as fat as FULL or JUST.



_*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*_


A "Picture Mode" key on the remote that would enable me to switch between the Custom/Standard/THX/ picture modes without having to go into the sub-menu. My 42", 26", 19", and 7" LCD TVs all have a Picture Mode key and i can't for the life of me understand why Panasonic never includes such a handy button. PITA.


Also, i wish it had a matte bezel instead of the usual shiny/glossy/irritatingly reflective bezel











_*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*_


Give us a Picture Mode key on the remote, and give us more and better stretch modes (like Toshiba's 3 various Theaterwide modes). Variable Audio Output would be handy too. Matte bezel.



_*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*_


The biggest surprise was how much brighter the screen looks in my home that it does in the stores. It's brighter at +80 Contrast setting than my PZ700U is with the Contrast max'd out. Brightness is the only thing that LCD did better than Plasma but that edge is now gone with the arrival of the 12G NeoPDP models.


I was also a little surprised at how much more accurate the primary colors were compared to my older PZ700U, and even though i knew that the blacks were going to be better they are even blacker than i thought they'd be. BIG improvement, especially when i compared them side by side in my living room, displaying the same identical sources via my HDMI splitter.


_*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*_


So far not a single thing that i can think of. I don't have any stuck or dead pixels, no clicking, and the TV is silent beyond three feet away.


_*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*_


Absolutely. I got a slightly bigger and much better set for about 60% of what i paid for the older smaller set two years ago. And now as usual the prices have dropped even more since i bought mine (dammit) so they're an even better deal. And four years ago i paid three times as much for my 42" PX50U which is a clunker next to this G10. I never expected prices to get this low and i think they're totally worth it.


----------



## Nightwing007

Guess this will be my 1st post here (after lurking for years,that is...)


*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P42G10 (replaces a 5-yr-old Toshiba CRT 34HFX84)



*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Well,I was under some special circumstances,which you can read about at the end of this,but price was a factor,along with the research I put into it for use as an all-around tv)

*

3. What you like best about your Plasma (As compared to my 34HFX84):*


No more 200 lb behemoth to lug

HD looks spectacular,so does gaming!

No more overscan

Being able to output in 1080p

And having plasma now as a viable choice for me.4-5 years ago,even 2 years ago,wouldn't have glanced at one,much less have bought it.



*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


I agree with Randy - the TV is a dust magnet. Also,the one thing that I didn't factor into my buying was the stand.i was renting an LCD which was positioned higher,and now my Panny is really close to the stand.


But my handyman brother-in law is going to help me fix that issue












*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Again,I agree with Randy on both the "Picture Mode" key & the matte bezel.I also wish the remote was fully lighted,like my old remote.Finally,a 96Hz refresh rate would have been nice.



*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Again,quoting from Randy:


"Give us a Picture Mode key on the remote, and give us more and better stretch modes (like Toshiba's 3 various Theaterwide modes). Variable Audio Output would be handy too. Matte bezel."


Also a better layout for the remote,having it completely light up,and having it

be somewhat of an universal remote.


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The biggest surprise was finding out I could get a 42" HDTV without losing any quality.I thought I'd have to be happy with a 37" and possibly a 40".Glad I was wrong.


*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Nothing so far,(knock on wood)other than having the tv sit so low,which will be addressed.


*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Most definitely. My Tosh died about 6 weeks ago - and because I was under an extended warranty - I had to go to the place where I bought it.(Bernie's)


While I feel that I was somewhat hosed by said warranty company - I was able to get the G10 for about a 60% savings,give or take.I could have gotten a 37" LCD in exchange for my old CRT,but it was an older model,didn't do what I needed it to,& my G10 does.


----------



## Jim Hef

I'm surprised that Panasonic doesn't have that picture mode button on the remote. It's not just LCDs...my Pioneer has one, and it's very convenient.


----------



## mjrgamer

1. Pioneer KRP-500M top secret version of the Pioneer line of TV'S "Monitor" to be exact


2. Shootout champ, picture when we first met at store, after that inseparable


3. It looks good on the outside aesthetically and it produces a significant picture within itself as well.


4. If I had a bigger room and they added 9.5G tech to the KRP-600M I would have gotten that one.


5. more HDMI inputs like 6-7 more


6. Keep up the good work, oh wait more HDMI inputs


7. Biggest surprise would have to be the size of it, it is huge in my guest room.


8. Dust accumulation on the screen is quite apparent


9. I think for the model I got and the quality, yes


10. This is my first flat screen monitor from Pioneer. I'm sure it won't be my last, I want a bigger one for the living room. Unfortunately Pioneer is out of the business but they sure did go out with a bang.


----------



## tony9

*1. The "Model" you have.*

FEB '09 - the 5020

May '09 - the 500M

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

**I'm a former owner of two 8g's, the 4280 & 5080. I sold dad my 4280 and bought a new 5020 becuase I wanted 1080p & the 9g upgrade. Two weeks later I learn of Pio leaving the display biz, so I decide to upgrade the 5080 with another new 9g for the final swan song, I learned of the KRP thru the AVS, VERY happy I did so.







*

*3. What you like best about your Plasma

All of the Kuro's have been fabulous, ZERO problems and no buzz issues. The black level, color intensity, accurate resolution, reputation, the most life like PQ I've seen - you know the reasons !! Of course 1080p is mucho finer PQ over the 720p 8g.*

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

In certain situation the glare is noticeable, but I usually just lower the lights, its really a non issue. The KRP back lit remote is MUCH nicer to use in the dark of course than the 5020 remote, the extra PQ settings you're allowed on the KRP are a big plus also. You can not go wrong with either display. I know the fanatics on the forum tend to look down on the lowly 5020 (compared to the Elites, Sig series or KRP) but it is a wonderful display also. But I would get another KRP IF I was able to sell my 5020. *5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.**See above... the KRP style remote & extra settings are the major pluses over the 5020**6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

I wish the people in charge at Pioneer were better business minds for the long term, its easy to criticize them now, but we owe them a big thank you for engineering the finest flat panel on the market. If only they were able to consolidate their resources with Panasonic five years sooner.......

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


For the 5020, none really .......... for the KRP, lighter & thinner

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None ......the first KRP arrived cracked, the retailer sent another right away, but the broken KRP is still awaiting to be picked up after two months









9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes, but I thought we couldn't discuss price

I also bought an EW from CPS for both, its a low cost piece of mind. $125 & 140 was the cost. Even today, its unfortunate that the general public who do not educate themselves or are unaware of the AVS, still rely on salespeople for their HDTV research. I was at the local "American" store yesterday and I overheard a salesman mentioning to an older couple about the risk of a Panasonic plasma: heat and the picture wearing out much quicker than a LCD, etc. The BS continues in the marketplace. Pioneer created a fabulous plasma, its NOT about the awards or the status of owning the best, its the PQ that I desire. Yes, reading the AVS, many Kuro owners tend to behave like a fanatical cult







. If you choose plasma, I highly recommend Panasonic also, the prices are VERY reasonable, the 720p versions are CHEAP for those on a tighter budget.*


----------



## nursedude

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality, price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Shiny bezel


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PiP, VGA input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See number 5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it looks compared to my 27" CRT


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I was happy with the price I paid.


----------



## dukelover79

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50V10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Picture quality, THX certification, price, design

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality - I was struggling for a few months between plasma and LCD. Even seeing the new 240Hz LCD models, the plasma still had a better picture. In the end, that's what I wanted - the best picture possible.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing so far - it's gorgeous!

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Nothing yet

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Put it in a better box - maybe I just got a poorly packaged unit, but it almost tipped over when I took off the box cover

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It is bigger than I expected. I thought about going for the 54" model, which I thought would fit in my entertainment center (even after checking the measurements). But the 50" fits snugly in.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

For plasma, they are definitely worth it. This TV replaced my 4.5 year old Samsung DLP. I spent a fortune on that thing and I got my Panasonic V10 for almost half the cost.


----------



## joeyipsc

Here is my setup


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TC-P 42G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The great guys here at AVS Forum.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's my first HiDef, so pretty much everthing !


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

hopefully, nothing !


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

For my needs, I am happy with what I have.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

maybe to be able to avoid IR completly by doing burns-in at the factory, so when the users get it, it is ready for long term use w/o worry of burn in



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Clarity and image details, WOW










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet, HOPEFULLY


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

after what I paid for my old tube TV way back in '97, for the top of the model line XBR, heck ya !


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Now is the time to jump the bandwagon and get a plasma, specailly the G10. it really is ownsome. but remember, you have to feed it the right material


----------



## Morts

1) Panasonic TC-P 50G10


2) Research Research Research and AVS Members reviews


3) Great Pic Even though I am breaking it in at the moment with a Break In CD


4) Heat this unit could not be Wall Mounted by a Thermostat


5) Pic Mode button would be nice as stated


6) Make it run cooler somehow even with the dual fans I feel it runs hot


7) Black levels are great not Pioneer Black but not 1,000 - 1,500 dollars worse










8) None


9) At BB sale price of 500 off the MSRP of 1,799 this 50" G10 is a good buy in my opinion. Price will probably continue to drop as well in the coming future when the next model comes out.


----------



## Joe Falco

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P54S1.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Panansonic reputation (we've owned others from CRT to LCD), price, piano black frame (matches the Yamaha surround perfectly)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Don't know yet--first plasma


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Don't know yet--first plasma


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None for now--maybe as I gain more knowledge


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Ease of setup, light weight, relatively speaking


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I believe this one was worth it.


Hi all,


Total newbie to plasma. Moving from a Sony LCD to this. I wish I had read more here before I set it up--it's only been in the house for one day, about 7 hours of use. Have turned down all the factory defaults based on today's reading, will be studying more of what you folks have posted to learn all I can. I don't have time to do a proper calibration yet, but will soon. Those threads are where I'll be reading the most so I can set this thing up for the best possible experience.


Ok, I'm off the study......


Joe


----------



## Shadowrunner

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PDP-6020FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


The reviews on this forum plus seeing it in person.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture! I upgraded from an old Sony LCD rear-projection and I can not believe the improvement in PQ. I spent most of Saturday afternoon watching Band of Brothers on Blu-Ray in awe of the picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


It was a little pricey, but I fully believed that I got my money's worth.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Honestly, I'm pretty happy with it as-is.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Stay in the TV business, please!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How good the picture looked out of the box.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Nothing yet (knock on wood).

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


This TV was cheaper than the one its replacing and with better PQ, it's hard to complain about the price. Even if I were replacing a cheaper TV, I would say it was worth the cost.


----------



## rnarsian

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic P54V10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Reviews on this forum, THX certification, Single glass pane Plasma, 96hz option.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture! I upgraded from an old Sony LCD rear-projection and I can not believe the improvement in PQ. I spent most of Saturday afternoon watching Band of Brothers on Blu-Ray in awe of the picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


A little pricy, but not much worse than the 55" LCD I was considering.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


None ... It has everything, even (oh my god), S-Video (got some old components to hookup).

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


None - Yet.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How good the picture looked out of the box.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Nothing yet (knock on wood).

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I know that most folks I know (none of them videophiles) will baulk at the price I paid for this one and point to the cheaper S1, S14 and G10 series but I think the prices of these series are standard as per market. I'm pretty sure these will come down as the market progresses further in years.


----------



## p59teitel

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 500M and Pioneer 600M.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Love my 5080, these are the Last Great Kuros to be had, and with the ISFccc patch they will basically become Elite 101 and 141, respectively.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Still in break-in periods, but in brief testing with BD material during first power-up both delivered spectacular pictures. Also like the extensive color-management user controls.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


That since I decided to do the 150 hour break-in, I have to wait 5 days and 5 hours more before I can start watching them!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None off the top of my head. These are monitors, and as such I expected nothing but the picture and the ability to tweak it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


If Pioneer had to leave the field for a while, at least they went out winners with these M series monitors!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How slender a 2.5" panel really is! And how much bigger the 600M is when compared to my 5080.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Compared to yesterday's, then most definitely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Absolutely stunning displays. Anyone looking for a 50" or 60" display needs to take a look at these before making their purchase.


----------



## nnarum23

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-42PX14



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It was priced right, and had features I was looking for.




3. What you like best about your Plasma:


PQ is outstanding, even if it's 720p.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Only the audio quality right now... I've been messing with the settings to make it sound ok. I don't have a surround system yet.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p, but I think I can live without for now.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Nothing, keep up the good work!




7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It looks way better in home than at the store.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None!



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definitely. Plasma is cheaper than LCD in the same size range...


I switched from owning a LCD to plasma and love it every moment. Not saying LCD is bad, I just think plasma is better.


----------



## DevilsFan7911

I missed this post last month when I bought my plasma, so it's new, but not brand new. Still, here goes...


1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P46S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Two things: budget and size. 46" was the perfect size for me, so I knew the Panny X1 series was out. Too bad, because I would have been perfectly happy with 720p. Also, when I bought, Amazon had $150 off the BD60 when purchased with an S1 set and I had been planning on buying that player with the TV all along. I won't say exactly how much I spent, but it was barely 4 digits. I could not pass up that deal.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture is insanely good. Of course, this is my first HDTV and it replaced a $150 27" Chinese-made CRT. The bar was set pretty low.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I still can't believe I have a TV this nice in my house.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I honestly can't think of anything I'm missing. I guess I'd say true 24p, but it's such a non-issue to me that I don't really care.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep educating the public on why plasma HDTVs are so much better than the alternatives.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just how large 46" is when you put it in your family room.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Had the "green push" issue. Didn't bother me, but I did adjust the SM to correct it. Picture is flawless now.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


A set like this would have cost five grand seven years ago. I bought it for just over a grand and they threw in an awesome BD player. I have no complaints, and I am a person that does NOT spend money on luxury purchases. I have waited patiently for HDTV prices to reach a point where it made sense to me to buy. That time is now.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Burn-in is a complete myth with modern Panny plasmas. Do not buy the brightest set in the store; it will look ridiculous in your living room. You need to trust people when they say that you cannot tell which set is the best by going to the store and looking at them. You don't know what kind of signal is being fed to the TV and what the picture settings are set to. Trust the experts when they say plasma is the best choice. They know better than the Best Buy sales associate.


----------



## johnvsimpson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer PDP-5020FD
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> Seeing information that Pioneer was one of the best plasmas and this is the last models they will make. It also helped my old 42 inch LCD died. =)
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> The way everything looks on it
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> That I seem to lazy to fully do the break in.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> I am not all that picky I love everything with the TV atm.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> You are dumb for stopping production.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> I think the most surprising thing for me was the sheer volume of comments about how my TV will suck in a short time. The guys delivering it. The guy at best buy informing that LCD last longer and Plasma will burn in if you play a game for a hour. Just the sheer amount of ignorance surrounding the technology.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> Not me personally, but after my wife and I mounted it on the wall my wife had a issue with forgetting it was there and standing up right into the corner. 85lbs vs 105lbs for some reason a mounted TV does not move. She now believes pioneer makes the most solid TV's on the market.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> I got it at best buy on sale so I was happy with that price.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> Thank you to everyone on this site for all the information that helped me decide on getting this tv.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



I love my TV.


----------



## SalD

Model: Pioneer KRP-500M


Motivation: I loved my previous Pioneer 5070, but I wanted to go Blu-ray and needed a 1080p. My calibrator told me about the 500M and it was so inexpensive (cheaper than my 720 Pio) I had to make the move.


Highlights: Nothing really sticks out (I don't think anything should)... it's more like a preponderance of subtleties and incremental improvements over the 5070 that add up to a stunning overall picture.


Lowlights: I really had to do a lot of tweaking to get that stunning picture on cable... not exactly jaw-dropping just out of the box. That said, there are seemingly unlimited controls to tweak... you just need a little patience.


Missing Features: Speakers, stand and tuner, but it is, after all, a monitor.


Advice to Pioneer: No longer applies.


Biggest Surprise: That I wasn't bowled over by the picture out of the box.


Problems: None, except that the screen came with wipe marks all over it, or else my cleaning lady decided to "dust" it, and the supplied cloth isn't getting them off.


Worth it?: You've got to be kidding. $1799 for technology like this? I've paid $8000 for a simple amplifier with circuitry from the 1950s, and with tubes yet. Frankly, I don't know how they can do it. Oh, wait... they can't.


Notes: Like the best stereo equipment, this set may not blow you away with exaggerated highs or lows... it's the naturalness of everything, the realism that is its forte. Yes, the gray scale is off. You've got to adjust the color detail and color management areas, but when you get it right, you'll be rewarded. I also heartily recommend a professional calibration. The difference between my "dial-ins" and the pro-cals I've had in the past are sizeable, and, yes, jaw-dropping. Frankly, I don't see the point in buying a high-end product and worrying about how good your PQ is if you aren't willing to pay a 10 percent "tip" to fully realize its potential. Just my opinion.


----------



## ajvandenb

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer KRP-500m (just got it!)

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


The price and the pros on AVSForum

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The blacks...and how the picture pops

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing I can think of yet

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


ISFccc but I can add later

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


At least sell the technology!!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How good the picture looked out of the box.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Nothing...

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Got this for thousands cheaper buying in the US (I live in Canada)


----------



## sodaboy581

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P50G15

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Price and wanting to try out Plasma after being a little disappointed with motion resolution and the "light" picture of LCD. (I sold a Samsung LN52A650 two days before purchasing this Panasonic...)

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Improved blacks and motion resolution.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Constantly being in fear of IR. Having to wait a few hundred hours before I can calibrate the picture. I've had the Plasma for about 3 days and have only had SLIGHT IR on it from a little XBox360 gaming. I have my contrast set at +62 and you can really only see what I was seeing on a pure black screen and only if you get dead on close to the screen. Was a small shadow of a HUD map... I hear IR gets easier to deal with past some hours, it's not an issue though since you really can only see it on a pure black screen and if you're up close... but it's temporary anyway... it's really not that big of a deal for me.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Easier way to adjust primary colors than going into the service menu.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Pre-breaking them in, like I hear the Pioneer Elites are, would be nice.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How much deeper the picture looked compared to LCD. I always set my colors and what not to more "realistic" looks, even when I had my LCD. I didn't have excessive or cartoony colors. Even after adjusting both TVs, I can clearly see the Plasma has an overall better picture quality.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


See #4

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Hell yes, I picked this up at a local retailer for $100 cheaper than the online price AND got an extra year on the warranty. I'm quite pleased!


Check out some shots of my Plasma @ http://www.vengefulsoda.com/plasma/ 


Only one "picture" shot, but it's actually not that good because it's real hard to take a picture of a picture and get an accurate photo.


Looks much better in person.


----------



## GeekGirl

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Samsung PN63B550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Pioneer went out of business.







It's comparable in quality to the Panasonic, but at a much lower cost. I don't need any extra "features" like internet.


Also, the Samsung "860" series only goes up to 58". I'm replacing a 67" DLP, so this was the smallest I'd consider. Display size will overrule feature / processor improvements if the PQ is good enough. It's more than good enough.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


It gets hotter than my DLP did.


The built-in speakers sound tinny. Maybe it's because the display is mounted on a base with downwards facing speakers with only a few inches of room for dispersion. Will continue to look at this.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Nothing that I can think of right now.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Fix the buzz.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


First suprise: Wow! Incredible PQ.

Second surprise: What's that buzz? (fixed, see my comments in the Buzz thread link below)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


The 2009 "B" series models have a known problem with "buzz". However, it's no louder than the noise made by my DLP (color wheel motor, lamp fan) and my Verizon FiOS set-top box (DVR). The official "buzz" thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...144869&page=35 

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I'll let you know in 6 months when it's 1/2 of what I paid for it now. This plasma was 1/2 of what I paid for my DLP in 2005.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


For those concerned with the Samsung "buzz" issues discussed in this forum, remember that everyone complains when they have a problem, but almost no one says anything if all is OK. This affects a small number of owners (at least I hope). All manufacturers have problems if you look hard enough.


Don't have buyer's remorse. Purchase the largest display size you can afford. These models have fabulous PQ. The feature differences in the more expensive models will wear thin after a few days and you'll be sorry you didn't get the larger display from the start.


Be sure to purchase from a reliable dealer who can handle returns / exchanges if there is a problem.


----------



## gmohr

*1. The "Model" you have.
*

Pioneer KRP-600m

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


I have wanted a Kuro for a long time. 60" was available for a great price and from a reliable sponsor.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


It's BIG oh and the Picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Um.. the weight. It weighs a lot more than my LCD.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Nothing, I bought it because it had all the features that I wanted.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Get back in the Plasma TV business!!!!!!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


That it was perfect. No buyers remorse

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


More than. The only thing better would cost 5 times as much.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Purchase the largest display size you can afford and get them while you can.


----------



## mistaforty

1. The "Model" you have.


sam 58b650/pan 50 g10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


size and location of placement....sam went in the fam room pan went in the bdrm


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


size and pq. much more natural than the LCD pq


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


nothing so far....i was gonna say weight but ....i stopped trying to lift it everyday and just let it stay on the wall and watched it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Nothing both look solid out the box and serve there purposes


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


pan should fully back light the remote since its probably dark when you need it.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


i knew it would look good but man!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


yeah you can always find a good deal ....but then after you get it theres always a better one.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


i bought the 2 different displays to figure out what to put in the rec room (which 2 of to put in the rec room) reviews are a good guideline but that it! a lto of what the reviewers say cant be seen without two sets side buy side. the picture you see and like will be just that. reviewers pointed out the glare of the b650 and i went with it anyway in a brightly lit 2 story fam room and its just fine.

__________________


----------



## beazalbob69

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 46pz85u (replaced a 5 year old crappy 42" ESA ED plasma)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It has some great reviews. Had no problem buying sight unseen. A lot of good info on this sight about it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Beautiful picture! Nice size! Does SD really well.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Cant think of anything yet










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


A guide for OTA digital stations.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The scratch that was on the screen was barely visible (see info below)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I cant honestly say they are. I only got this set because I got a killer price on it. I would not have spent the money if it was full price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Found this puppy online for 50% off (599$ shipped!). It was sold as an open box. It stated on the website that it had a 2" long scratch on the upper left hand side of the screen but that you couldnt see it when the set was on.


I couldnt pass up a deal like that. When I got it I was sooo happy it was less of a scratch than I thought it would be. Almost cant see it even when its off and not at all when its on.


----------



## zoey67

1. The "Model" you have.


samsung 63B550 plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


actually wanted LCD, no more plasma because of the heat issue with my previous panny plasma but 55" was the biggest LCD so I had to stept up to 63" with a plasma. Glad I did because these new panels are just as cool as LCDs yet have the great blacks and natural picture of plasma AND it's energy star compliant.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It's grande mucho and coolo mucho and niceso picturero.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


it's damn fraken heavy still. you know can someone explain why a thin panel like this weighs so much? I mean it's not metal right? so it should be no more than 50lbs if it's a glass panel.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


maybe 240hz


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


make them lighter your 1st priority. picture is already good.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That it was just as cool to the touch as my B6000 LCD.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


could be better, got it for 2900. 2200 would be great.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


yes, even @ 63" sitting from 11ft away it still is not overwhelming yet. see the picture below for proof. one day hopefull they will make 70" affordable because I think 70" is the magic # for 11ft or more away.



__
https://flic.kr/p/3832853624
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3832853624
​

__
https://flic.kr/p/3832853574
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3832853574
​


----------



## totallytweeked

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP-5010HD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Quality, It's a Kuro, Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, build quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's only 50 inches.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

ISF day/night mode


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I think we all know the answer to this!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

My calibrated Mits. RPTV looked awesome until I powered up my Kuro.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

NONE!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes I do, you get what you pay for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get a Kuro before they are all gone.


----------



## moggi1964us

Mostly stolen from ajvandenb:


1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer KRP-500m (just got it!)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The price and the pros on AVSForum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The blacks...and how the picture pops


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing I can think of yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


ISFccc but I am adding that Monday (thanks Chad)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


At least sell the technology!!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good the picture looked out of the box and how slim the thing is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


This was the bargain of the year as far as I am concerned.


We watched 5 minutes of Planet Earth Bluray and the wife felt air sick


----------



## deeann

Heh. Been a long while since posting here when this thread started! Still the same info as post #16.


----------



## Killer65

1. The "Model" you have.

PDP 5080 (7 months old)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews/Price. Wanted an elite but didn't have the funds.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good overall picture and even though it is 768p it can support blue ray movies.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It isn't 1080p. But I am looking at buying a 101 or 500m










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it could be calibrated better. ISFccc


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't go out of the business. I hope they will still continue R&D and one day blow us all away with a new screen.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How well it does with standard def. It does look better than most 1080p sets when compared.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

While running the break in disk I saw that I have one stuck blue pix. All other colors are fine on that one pix except for blue. Otherwise no issues.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well, for Pio's being as good as they are I can see it, but they are expensive. Now you can get a 500m for what I paid for my 5080?










I am still debating on buying a 500m/101 before they are all gone. I don't know how much of an improvement (besides 1080p, ISFccc, loss of speakers) over the 5080 would be. Hmmm choices....


----------



## radXge

1. The "Model" you have.

KRP-600M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

60" + Pure Mode + Advanced picture settings


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black, picture quality & picture options settings.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No USB input. No stand. Frame could be smaller. TV is heavy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

USB input + 1 more HDMI input and ISFccc.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Release a free firmware that adds ISFccc.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Black seems inferior to 5020


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. No dead/stucked pixels & no humming.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

KRPs and Signature 101 (Canada promotion) current prices are worth it.

Panasonic will eventually outclass Pioneer and we will see a $2K 60" Plasma.


----------



## shiznit93

1. The "Model" you have.

PDP-5020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

clearance price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Blacks, PQ, 3:3 pulldown


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's not 60 inches


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Not sure yet, just got it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Start making them again.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Black levels are much much better than 12g Panasonic


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


----------



## RickInMA

1. The "Model" you have.

Just picked up a Panny 42X1 which just replaced a 4 year old 42PX500u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price - it was shipped to my house brand new for 20.4% of what I paid for my PX500u. Insane how cheap these things have become... (that said, having enjoyed my PX500u for the past 4 years, it would have been worth double what I paid










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

this X1 has a much smaller bezel and is much lighter than my old plasma - wife commented that "it looks small on the wall" - you guys know what that means - time to start looking at 50s









Also, I was pleasantly surprised to find the inputs were to the side vs smack in the middle on my old set - i had to stretch some cables, but it's much easier now


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It doesn't feel like an upgrade to my 42PX500u - still breaking in, but PQ wise, I'd call it a wash (really love the old one










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I kinda wish it had a cable card slot - it would make moving this puppy into the bedroom that much easier....


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

get tru2way or cablecard2 finalized so I don't have to deal with the cable company.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

weight - I almost busted a nut moving my old one off the wall and into the basement. almost threw the new one when i took it out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I bought a plasma that I didn't "need" just because when i saw the price I couldn't believe it.


----------



## voyager6

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer PRO-151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Wanted the best Pioneer before it was gone. Never had an Elite before.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. I like the revised tuner over the 6010 that I had. For DXing OTA, you can search channel by channel without losing your old channels when you rotate your antenna around. The 6010 tuner had to do a complete channel scan to find new channels. which was a pain. Also the tuner has a signal quality AND a signal level indication, which is important when trying to lock onto distant stations. Sometimes you get a really low level signal, but has a misleading quality indication. You can optimize both signal level and quality to get fewer dropouts on those weak stations.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. It is new and picture is drifting in color as it ages. Only has about 50 hours on it. I spent three days self-calibrating it and each day it is slightly different. Hopefully it will settle at about 200 hours. The Room light sensor and the room color sensor can alter a good picture to horridly dark and off-color fleshtones. I have turned them off.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I would have liked to access it via ethernet like the PRO-141FD monitor does.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.Its too late, but I wish Pioneer would have stayed in the Plasma business.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How much better the picture is on the 151 compared to my ISF-calibrated PDP-6010FD plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Too new to have issues. Only problem was in waiting for local dealer to get stock and then 10 days for delivery. Very frustrating to have to wait a month to get it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. It is expensive, but is being discounted, if you can find one.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. It is amazing the difference in picture one year and Elite vs standard makes. Thinking of getting another for bedroom and selling PDP-6010FD. The anti-reflective coating is awesome!


----------



## tony9

- wife commented that "it looks small on the wall"


- I bought a plasma that I didn't "need" just because when i saw the price I couldn't believe it.


Believe it !! - find that receipt and return the 42" for a 50" - you deserve it!! Bigger is better, 50" has become the "standard" size for a living room display, if ya have the wall space.


(Panasonic produces terrific 46" plasma also)


----------



## wxman

Got my Pioneer 5020 on friday and it replaced my Samsung DLP I got in 2003. What a huge difference, even without it being calibrated yet. Watched my first football game tonight, and didn't realize Al Michaels was that ugly.


----------



## gaz

I purchased a Pioneer Elite 151FD earlier this month. Aged the phosphors for 150 hours using various color patterns. I was surprised how much better the PDP151FD looked compared to my wife's PDP5020. I thought the screens of all KURO's were the same.


----------



## Got Maul

Here we go, first post !


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Elite, Pro-101FD, 50"


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The price was outstanding for a Kuros - $2100 (used for a day, previous owner got it home, realized he needed the 60")


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The colors are richest and "real" I have ever seen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Doesn't have speakers, but already have surround sound.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Perhaps speakers. About to move and might not get the surround as quickly as I should.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


About the TV ? Nothing. I really do love it that much. Best I have ever seen and was about to buy a Samsung LED


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The colors out of the box. Even my wife, who's not a tech head saw the difference while watching the Dark Knight.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None. Yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


My price was way worth it. Its usually over 5K.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Pioneer is clearing these things out. They truly are the best of the best and while I couldn't stomach a 5k price tag, they are now at half the price and will go even lower. I told my Pioneer rep to call me when they have to get rid of their 60" display. I want it and sadly, this will be the last of the dying breed of what I consider the best TV's on the market today, bar none.


----------



## f91

Got mine last week.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic 50" G15
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Own 2 37" Panasonic plasmas and they are-were great in their day.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture and reliability (we hope)
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Sound quality
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Hmmm. none needed
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. None
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Stunning picture
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. A bargain for less than 1300$ delivered
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> US Appliances.com was a good bargain for this TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## Windzilla

1. The "Model" you have. panasonic TCP42S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model For me, vs the g10 series the ability to enter the SM and put in offsets to regain color accuracy made the G10 less attractive, I see the streaming ability of the g10 as good for a year maybe, but will be surpassed (allready is in some areas) by cheap devices like the roku, so i will but the money into upgrading other components. I wanted a neoPDP for WAF which includes energy efficiency (as far as plasmas go)


3. What you like best about your Plasma. the full resolution during motion scenes.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. would like more control over stretch modes, and that I still havent seen it match the blacks/colors/smoothness of the old xwx rptv, but thats not really my tv anyway. I also don't like the lack of user controls for PQ

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. wireless HDMI







but seriously i really really want more picture control options without entering the SM


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. give us better control of PQ and stop the green push.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It dosn't look nearly as huge in the space we put it as we thought it would.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. not far enough in to know


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes, especially since it dropped 100 bucks on the big blue yellow national chain, the day after i bought it, and the local B&M store credited me the difference +

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. this forum needs a "thanks" feature, which you can sort a thread by, so that useful information, that you didn't even know you were looking for, and thus could not search it, is not burried in 5 different threads each with 83 pages plus, and hundreds of replies


seriously how about a sortable thanks system?

Thanks.


anyway, its good to be back


----------



## MoGurt

1. The "Model" you have.
*TC-P42G10*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Spectacular reviews, great price for features.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*That its not my PT52LCX66*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*It needs to be bigger.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*If it could go to work for me, it would be perfect.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*None*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How quick and easy setting up Vieracast was, albeit pointless once I hooked my PC up to it.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*About 4 hours into the break-in period a bright red pixel centered vertical about 8 inches in from the left side of the frame decided to show up... Panasonic advised that it was normal to have '1 or 2 pixels like that'. I strongly disagreed, they had a local TV repair company come and get it, drop off a loaner, and a week later, new screen, no problems.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I think with the rate that the prices are dropping, flat screen TV's are going to be as common as microwaves pretty soon.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I'm still surprised at the shear size of this website and the information available here. Oh yeah... The TV... Its one of the best investments I've ever made... So far.*


----------



## saprano

1*. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer kuro 151FD


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Well i was never really a fan of plasmas, first tv i got was a samsung LCD. i always read on this form how its the best tv ever, it was getting excellent reveiws everywhere. i was still skeptical, thats until i saw if for myself. i went to bestbuy and saw the dark night prologue playing on it and was blown away. i've never seen such a detailed and accurate picture. i was so jealous that i didn't have one. then a year later pioneer is talking about getting out of the plasma market. i knew i had to get one before it was too late. that, combined with all the info on this forum, finally lead me to get this amazing TV.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Everything! from the beautiful design, the deep blacks, colors, and the way it handles motion. this tv gives off a beautiful picture. and im happy i went the 60" instead of the 50". size matters.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


None that i can think of.


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Please come back to making plasmas.


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How big it was. i've seen this tv in bestbuy a bunch of times, but its nothing like what you see in the store when you get it home.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None so far.


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I think this tv is worth every penny, and now that pioneers not making anymore you can get it for a great price. i got a really good deal on the tv when i bought it.


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


If anybody has any doubts, or is still unsure if they should get this tv, forget about all that and buy it, you will not regret it.


----------



## ctouhey

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneeer 141 FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Two years of research in the AVS Plasma forum; professional reviews

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Incredible picture out of the box; configuration options; calibration options

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


n/a

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


n/a

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Too late for that

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Wife's smile

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


n/a

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I consider it a bargin considering the negotiated versus list price

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


It's everything I expected


----------



## danny_w

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN42B450
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Best price/performance, intense black levels, nice cabinet design
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Beautiful picture.
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Burn-in and IR precautions are more than I had expected.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Auto-fit for non-widescreen material
*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*n/a
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Manufacturer recommends limiting non-widescreen viewing to 5%. Most material is still 4:3, so how is this possible?
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet (just bought it this week).
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Mostly yes. Taking inflation into account even the most expensive sets are cheaper now than a 27" color console when I was young.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Burn-in and IR precautions are more than I had expected. I wanted a tv primarily for older 4:3 film noir movies with many dark tones, so I selected a plasma for the black levels. However, this may have been a bad choice, since the manufacturer recommends limiting non-widescreen viewing to 5% of the total viewing time. Since much of even broadcast HD material is still 4:3, how is this possible?*


----------



## Pahblow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,


1. Panasonic TCP42U1

2. After purchasing a Vizio 42" 2009 1080P 120hz model I loved it, however once I learned that for the same $1000 that I spent on the vizio, I could have this beautiful Panasonic Plasma!!! I knew that Panasonic was the new big dog now and that they are beautiful sets, I couldn't believe the price!

3. I really love everything about this Panel, it's absolutley stunning, my bro in law has a 46" series 8 samsung and this is just as nice if not nicer







Excellent blacks, colors, everything is stunning!

4. I wish the remote was illuminated

5. Illuminated remote

6. Make the remote illuminated on all models

7. How absolutely gorgeous it was, sometimes you over expect things when you "hype" yourself before your big surprise, but I was just exhilarated

8. No problems yet, just had it for 4 days or so. Warming it up with the Shad digital "FRAME" chanell, static images change every 30 seconds

9. Soooo worth it, it kills any other competitor's set out there. LCD sure you can get 1080p but the blacks don't compare, and then the Plasmas from sammy etc are all 720p for this price.

10. If you choose the tcp42u1 or any u1 for that matter you will be sooooo happy you did, if you can get the s panel for the same price go for it, if not don't bother their is no visible differences to the human eye!







And the "ar screen" i was happy mine didn't have it actually as my room doesn't have bad lighting and now i get a brighter picture!


----------



## ertoil

I have the cheapest one ever made and the last 32 incher


LG 32PG6000 plasma


native 30.000:1 contrast

1024X720 accepts 1080p at 60hz (amazing) with no noticeable judder

very aggressive gas at first 700 hours beware of retentions (break in dvd needed)

POOR Blacks (still better than any budget lcd)


PROS; for 399 euros you have Plasma technology

Best SD image process ever

Amazing calibration menus

hd jpeg images through the usb look like a Kuro









Stylish design


CONS; Poor Blacks for a Plasma

Hard image retentions

slow channel change

LG said no more 32 size plasmas


----------



## CHASLS2

Just got a Kuro 5020FD this weekend. All i can say is it has super blacks with plenty of pop on OTA-HD, HD-DVD and DVD.


It's like getting back my now dead 38" Loewe Aconda with a bigger screen.


Only con i can think of is the remote is a little cramped.


----------



## sadowsk2

Just got a 65" V series Panny for a price that couldn't be beat! Just in time for the NFL kickoff season! Now I just have to wait for my wall bracket to come in *sigh*


----------



## spaghettisound

I Just got the 58S1 and Love it. The wife and KIDS love it. They are Happy!!! I am Happy!!! Attachment 152271 

Attachment 152270 

Attachment 152272


----------



## T-Mac

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic 54G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Reviews from owners/professionals, size, price, and Panasonic's reputation

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Stunning picture quality

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Nothing

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


24p 96hz (maybe, but not worth the $ for the V10)

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Keep making plasmas and being the leader in this technology

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How much of a non-factor all the "problems or issues" were that are written about on this forum. (color accuracy, image retention, glare, brightness during the day, etc.)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


If you shop around and avoid paying full price, yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


My first HDTV. Researched for probably 2+ years. Great TV, really hits the sweet spot for price, size and performance. Can't believe how good Blu-rays and quality HD channels look. All the nit-picks that you read about are way overblown. This TV's blacks, whites and colors look fantastic. I haven't seen a hint of IR and I'm not doing anything special to break-in.


----------



## ref59405

1. The "Model" you have. I bought the LG 60PS60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". This was the only 60 inch tv that my local Sears carried so that got my attention. I began researching it and liked what I learned. I went back to the store a few times and became convinced that this was the right tv for me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. It has a beautiful picture. I had a 60inch Sony Rear projection LCD and was very happy with that tv, but I wanted to get a 1080p 60 inch and so far (3 days now) I am very happy with this purchase.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. The screen does reflect more light than my other tv's, but that is a very small issue. the THX seeting seems too dark to be of any use. even when we watched a blu-ray the THX setting was not used. But we only had the tc for 3 days now and I expect that picture may change after the break in period.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I haven't found any....yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. I was surprised that HD cable looks so much better than it did on my Sony. I know that HD cable is coming in at 720p or 1081i so I was not expecting it to look any better on this tv than my last one, but it does. I was very happy watching football this weekend on my new plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. On the second day I noticed my son playing a PSC game on the tv while I was outside cutting the grass. I know, what's wrong with this picture? A short time later I noticed that he was in the backyard. I quickly raced to the living room to find that he paused the game. I turned the tv off and asked him very nicely to please turn off the tv if he is going to pause a game. he looked at me like I was crazy, but I am used to getting that look.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I paid a little over $1600 for this set, with a $200 gas gift card, so I consider my cost to be a little over $1,400. I sold my 4 year old Sony 60 inch LCD Rear projection for $1,000, so I am looking at this as an upgrade that cost me less than $500. I am okay with that.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. So far I am very happy with this purchase. My wife talks about what a nice picture it has and my daughter swears that it is bigger than our last tv. they are the same size, but there is no convincing her.


----------



## jfelbab

1. The "Model" you have.

I own an older Pioneer 50" and wanted a larger plasma. Well I finally found one. Pioneer Elite® "Signature Series" Class 60" High-Definition Monitor. This was the last one the merchant had in a several state area. The did have around 60 new Pro 151FD models but I really wanted the 141FD.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and realism I love the feeling that I'm looking through a window on the real life scene.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

SD reception on a 60" is hard to watch. Fortunately, I don't watch SD any longer.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't think of anything.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Get back into the Plasma business.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No surprises.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No problems or issues


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I was delighted to find this new 141FD. I was beginning to think I might need to settle for a less capable display. I did a lot of side by side comparisons over several months and while the models were compared in stores they all led me to conclude the Pioneer display was superior. I am waiting to get 100+ hours on the unit to have the calibration performed.


----------



## VANoob

1. The "Model" you have.

Just got an LG 50PQ30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Compared it to a lot of models that were available here (Image) and this one got it.

Also the price was unbeatable










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I like the Image Quality for such a cheap Plasma, and it's features xD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I would like it had some more connections in the sides of the TV, since i've it on a wallmount and theres a BIG shelf under it, it's kinda hard to plug in things


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it had Ethernet access like some other models


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't know a lot about these things 


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Weight, man i had to put it on quite high, it was a pain in the ass to hold that thing that high LOL, and since i'm not tall


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes they're WORTH IT!!


----------



## bananax

1. The "Model" you have.

TC-P50G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good Reviews, Features, Size and price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great PQ, Colour and Blacks are great, it's thin










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Breaking in







and placement of the vieracast button on the remote


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None at the moment


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Move the vieracast button :S


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Ease of use.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure are, if you buy from the US, you get ripped off buying in Canada










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Love the TV and I Love all the info on AVS Forums for any plasma owner









for $1279 USD vs $2399 CAD this tv is a great deal, sure it's not as "dark" as the Pioneers but it has it's benefits also


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danny_w* /forum/post/17126740
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> *Samsung PN42B450
> *
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> *Best price/performance, intense black levels, nice cabinet design
> *
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> *Beautiful picture.
> *
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> *Burn-in and IR precautions are more than I had expected.
> *
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> *Auto-fit for non-widescreen material
> *
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> *n/a
> *
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> *Manufacturer recommends limiting non-widescreen viewing to 5%. Most material is still 4:3, so how is this possible?
> *
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> *None yet (just bought it this week).
> *
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> *Mostly yes. Taking inflation into account even the most expensive sets are cheaper now than a 27" color console when I was young.
> *
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> *Burn-in and IR precautions are more than I had expected. I wanted a tv primarily for older 4:3 film noir movies with many dark tones, so I selected a plasma for the black levels. However, this may have been a bad choice, since the manufacturer recommends limiting non-widescreen viewing to 5% of the total viewing time. Since much of even broadcast HD material is still 4:3, how is this possible?*



I would use the ZOOM 1 feature. The image gets a little clipped, but I like it. JoeB


----------



## Kricket

just bought my FIRST plasma - so, of course, ill play along!


1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 42X1*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I needed something for a bedroom - so the size was right - and the reviews and price just put me over the edge.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The PQ is really phenomenal (at least, to us it is). Right out of the box - we were thrilled with the picture - after a few tweaks, I hope to make it as close to perfect as possible.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Again, this is my first - so it's hard to find anything bad about it. But if I HAD to change one thing, I would make it a little quicker to start up (sometimes my remote sends the input command before the TV is ready - something I can easily fix in Logitech's software - but it would be easier if I could just skip that step).*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Again, being my first plasma, I don't really have much to compare to. We are using a QAM feed and OTA for our HD - so the lack of a cable card doesn't bother me much (at least, not yet).*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*The side HDMI input is nice when hooking up odds and ends (computers, pmps, etc) - but I think I'd rather just have all three inputs on the back of the set.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How great the picture looked straight out of the box. I thought I would definitely have to play around with it to get a solid picture - but I was wrong!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet (knocks on wood).*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I paid $600 for a 42" HD plasma with a built-in HD tuner. A few years ago I paid $1200 for a 30" Toshiba HD-READY (no tuner) CRT. I'm going to go ahead and answer "Yes" to this question.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*If you're looking for a great smaller (I use that term loosely) plasma, I HIGHLY recommend the 42X1.*


----------



## joebloggs13

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN42B450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality, price, design


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality - I came accross this unit in Costco, and couldn't believe the picture. The design was also much better than the Panasonic 42S1 model they had on display. I just had to have it for my bedroom.










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far - it's gorgeous!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing yet. It's got everything I need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Keep making improvements in your customer service.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I couldn't believe how big it looked in the bedroom. I have it mounted on the wall, and it just fits! No extra room, which is how I like it.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

For plasma, they are definitely worth it. I dont think there is a better technology out there that can handle every type of content, whether its sports, BD, DVD or gaming. Plasma is the only way to go. I am looking forward to many years of great tv!


----------



## geargambler

just bought the PN50B530 from best buy because it was on sale for 999. i told myself that once the price dropped below a grand, i was buying one. it arrived tuesday. I ran the break in DVD, and I noticed that there was a dead pixel this is not noticable from the couch, only up close during light colored pictures.


i used some user settings from another samsung plasma, and the picture is way better. i love the TV - i'm very impressed with it so far.


more here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17196813


----------



## cleh19

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality, TOC design, Price, Features, Reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

For sub $1200, the PQ was hands down the best to my eyes and taste. Motion handling and Color make even Standard Def look amazing.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slow widgets, having to break it in. The PQ bug with Cinema Smooth.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

N/A


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Keep updates coming to online services, TV tweaks (fix the CS bug!!)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How bright it is. I was afraid of having to live with a dull picture, its just a bright and even more contrasty in a lit room as my old LCD. Also how much better the picture was.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely worth it. For this price i paid and the image I get, its going to be hard to ever consider an LCD again.


----------



## bub_star

1. The "Model" you have.

TC-P42G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Great reviews, mostly here, great price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

The AMAZING picture quality. I also have Panasonic BD35 Blu-Ray player, and the movie experience is absolutely stunning! My brother has a Sammy LCD, and the picture is good, but too "in your face" for me. My tv's picture is natural, beautiful, but also extremely clear & sharp.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

I wish it was larger, but my wife's ridiculous entertainment center limited the size to 42".


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wireless networking - that's it (for me).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?

Add wireless networking.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

The picture. I went from a 18 year old 31" Quasar CRT!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

None (knocks on wooden chair).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

No, but the situation is improving. People now drop thousands on these things and fifteen years ago $800-$900 was a ton of money for a TV.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I just purchased a new Onkyo 806 receiver so now I'll have HD video and audio!


I absolutely love this display - unfortunately, I am falling asleep in front of it on the weekends and I need to learn to use the sleep timer!


bub_star


----------



## kalipu

1. The "Model" you have.


TC-P54G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After doing lot of reading different forum threads on lcd/plasma tvs and visiting BB/Frys/Sears to check TVs...decided on Sammy PN650/860 and Panny G10...decided to go with Panny because sammy has too many complaints on buzzing issue...didnt want to take a chance + THX display which many users told that it looks great in ur living room compared to display models at BB...also i was looking for 50" + and i am sure i got more value for money by selecting panny..


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Watching BD on THX mode..deep black levels..looks amazing....also watching upscaled dvds (bd390) on thx mode...looks great!...SD is OK...

youtube, picasa, amazon VOD interface looks great ...pretty easy to use..


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


24p/48hz flicker issue....known issue from 2008 model...why the option is there in 2009 model if its not fixed?....slight greenish tint on THX mode...can be better..


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


USB port...

DLNA feature (no movie playback/ format option) as in Sammy model (b650)...

swivel stand

netflix...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


do not offer any feature if it is already broken (24p/48Hz flicker)

coating on display panel can be more uniform!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


watching BD movie in THX mode.....looks stunning!....it looked very dim at BB...but in ur living room excellent...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


purple and green vertical line (1 pixel wide) on left edge and right edge respectively..

non-uniform coating....can see light pink shade on my display during white bar scroll..


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


of course...i got this model for $1460..12month no pay no interest!...for a 2009 plasma 54" THX certifi 3 hdmi internet widgets etc its worth every penny!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


if panny offered 58" in g10 model i would have bought that.....step up model v10 is an excellent set...but out of my budget..


----------



## ricelid

Aaah! I ordered this thing a month ago, it finally arrived today, I came home from work to receive it, but now I'm alone and I am afraid I will break it if I try and take it out of the box by myself.


Can't wait for my girlfriend to get off work.


I'm so excited to watch something.


----------



## hmhoshino

Panasonic TC-P58V10 just arrive today before lunch. I just love the picture quality and can't wait for the break in period to get over with, so can really see how good she is.


Ricelid; just put the stand / pedstal together first, then get another person to lift and line it up over than stand. Then it just slides on and tighten the screws. That is the way the BB delivery guys did it, and it was really pretty simple.


You love you P54V10 just like I do mine.


Henry


----------



## college slacker

I got my Samsung PN50B650 a few days ago and am blown away by its picture quality! I've been researching and deliberating for months and months. Decided to pull the trigger when my 10 year old, 20-inch (yes, 20), Philips CRT began turning off by itself at random times. It probably has 50 hrs of break-in right now and will be putting it on full-time entertainment duty this weekend. Bottom line, this thing is several light years ahead of the old work horse my wife and I are accustomed to.









_*EDIT:*_ forgot to answer the questions


1. The "Model" you have - Samsung PN50B650

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" - Best bang for the buck with a hit or miss caveat (the buzz). Fortunately, it has missed me so far.


3. What you like best about your Plasma - It's NEW!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma - It doesn't make breakfast.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - Digital audio out (not just stereo out).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma - Acknowledge and fix the buzz throughout the line.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma - How much bigger it looks in my living room when compared to the show room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. - A little difficult to manhandle by myself with the pregnant wife unable to lend a hand.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. - I had some gift cards so the "price" was definitely worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. - If you have a 10 year old, 20-inch CRT, replace it with something new.


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Hi Everyone,


Had a Samsung UN55B8000 LED LCD. It was returned due to various PQ issues and a poorly designed auto dimming function.


I just took delivery of a New Samsung PN63B590 from Best Buy.


1. The "Model" you have. Sammy PN63B590


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Many factors including PQ, Size and value.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Size and PQ. Nice Blacks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. No Custom Color option.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Custom Color adjustments.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Add an ambient light sensor to adjust brightness/contrast to compensate for room lighting. Sharps have this feature and it works great.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. PQ in a home setting and lighting. After calibration the PQ is much better than what you see in the showroom.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Prices are still high, but in the TV market you really do get what you pay for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Compared to the LED 8000 this set simply outperforms in deeper, richer and consistent blacks. The extra 8 inches initially does not sound like much. But the size of this picture is incredible and puts this set in a league of its own.


----------



## Rpbertxyz

I just took delivery of a New Pioneer 6020 on 9/21/2009.


1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer 6020.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". The price that I found on line.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Great picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Wish it was bigger, coming from a 65in CRT Mitsubishi.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I'm satisfied for now.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Pioneer stay in business.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. How good the picture was at home, plasmas just don't look good in stores.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. For what I paid for it, was certainly worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Can't believe a picture is this good.

__________________


Thank You Bob H.


----------



## vkarthik

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pasnaonic 46G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Best price/performance ratio in this category. Also there was a deal
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Great picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

baby sitting for the first 200 hours

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Absence of IR & BI









*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Keep improving
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma*.

Worried a lot about reflection. Prepared for the worst. But goddamn it is much much better than my CRT that i owned
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Considering i was ready to shell out 2700$ 2 years back for a 50" TV and backed out at the last minute, this is worth it
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

None


----------



## kevrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *college slacker* /forum/post/17243147
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - Digital audio out (not just stereo out).



It has optical digital audio out.


----------



## vkarthik






















brightness - 49

contrast -48

Color -39

everything else is off

breaking it in.


Second picture i took to check the shadows of tiny hairs. This is a DVD image not blu-ray image. Will it(shadow details) look better after calibration? This is Panasonic 46G10 btw.


----------



## JackChester

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P65V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Weeks of research on this board, store visits and playing with the settings


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I will not have it for about 3 weeks but I suspect the picture quality will be outstanding


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Cant say yet..


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It appears to have it all


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Lower the price!!!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I will let you know


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing yet and dont expect any


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I doubt it..


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## txtenor

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer KRP 500M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I knew that Pioneer was the best out there, and when I did the research it was a no brainer!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The incredible picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing. I'm still getting used to it, but it still blows me away.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More HDMI inputs. ISFccc settings from the factory.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The power button is curiously placed on the borrom left side. It should be next to the power light/indicator.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Where the power button is located. Coming from a CRT, the heat from the screen was a bit of a surprise.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The price I got mine for, $1699, is the best value I've ever gotten on an electronics purchase...just astounding, really.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I recently embraced Pure mode, and am astounded at how good the set looks. I can't wait to get it professionally calibrated once it's completely broken-in.


----------



## RCbridge

Panasonic TC-P50G15


Excellent picture.

Not broken in yet!!


Only down side so far is the audio of TV (very tinny).

But I normally use surround.


Pricing of Plasma has come down so I am very happy about that.

Would reccomend to anyone.


----------



## shane55

Unbelievable. A few minor adjustments out of the box, and the image quality is startling.


Not the slightest regret.


shane


----------



## _CJ_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RCbridge* /forum/post/17258688
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-P50G15
> 
> 
> Excellent picture.
> 
> Not broken in yet!!



Just got the same tonight. Looks great so far..


----------



## vkarthik

124 hours gone on my 46G10. 90% slides 10% regular viewing. Is it ready for calibration? Should i run slides for few more days?


----------



## college slacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevrol* /forum/post/17247512
> 
> 
> It has optical digital audio out.



Good call. I meant 5.1 out.


----------



## ramintop

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic 42s10 (European model, not neoPDP)

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

"highest offering" from panasonic in dubai!









*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

great picture for the price.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

wondering how much better the g10 picture is. the speakers are weak and size is a little small after you get used to it but I cant ask for more for the price.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

better blacks is my only complain.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

stop being racist and release your TV's in all countries the same.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

dark knight looked wonderful! and sd wasnt as bad as people described it.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

none so far, thank god.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

absolutely! much cheaper than LCD's.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

seriously, why doesnt panasonic release its high-end TV's in the middle east? why is the s10 its highest offering here?


----------



## golferb

1. Samsung pn58b650


2. pic quality reveiws.


3. Colors are great.


4. BUZZING IS GOD AWFUL!


5. A power supply that did not sound like a bumble bee.


6. Recall, the buzz is that bad... and well documented by many.


7. Buzz


8. BUZZZZZZZZ, I regret buying this plasma, I feel cheated.


9. No


10. Furious with Samsung, will buy panny next time.


----------



## DaveUpton

Why not exchange it?


----------



## hplaceavs

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P65V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

reviews, threads on this forum, personal research


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture quality;

size;

cool features like sd card, etc;

table-top stand was included with the tv in the box


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

ability to automatically have tv set to 'zoom' (or any other setting I select) when 4:3 is displayed - but that is minor


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

#5 above


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good the picture looked with blu-ray; unbelievable.

How good the picture looked for cable HD and SD (Very poor SD looks poor, but it did on my old tv as well).

How 'bright' the plasma could be set to with the appropriate settings; like an lcd/led (though I am currently running it a bit 'darker' to begin with).

How good the sound was from the tv; very good (even though I will eventually hook it up to my existing 5.1 sound system)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

everything is relative;

but for this tv,

at this size (65"),

with these features,

in October 2009,

definitely yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

No doubt in my mind that this is a great tv; no regrets.

Highly recommended.


I have not changed a single picture setting and it looks great right out of the box. Will do some adjustments after the first 200 hours.


I have been looking for a 60"+ plasma for the past year.

Almost bought a pioneer, but when they anounced they were not making any more I dropped that option (personal choice).

Almost bought a panny 65pz850u earlier this year, but then heard about the new generation of panny plasmas coming out that were supposed to be a big step up in quality and engineering - glad I waited, as it appears to be a better picture and tv than the previous models (though the 65pz850u was still a nice tv).

Many threads ask about size: 58" or 60" or 65"; I say 65" (if you have the cash) is the way to go.

I got the panny rebate offer where: if you buy a panny plasma (like this model) with a panny dmp-bd60 blu-ray player you get $200 back; great deal.


----------



## Poopie D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hplaceavs* /forum/post/17289147
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> always comes on in 'standard' picture settings mode - but that is minor



Mine doesn't do that...always remembers the last setting


----------



## barclay t.

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer PRO-101FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Had long wanted to get a Kuro, back from when I first saw a 5080. The 101 seemed particularly attractive because of its calibration options, and because it seemed like it was going to be the veritable "last and best" of the Pioneer plasma technology. The recent "fire sale" on 101's here in Canada sealed the deal.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Stunning, stunning film-like picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Haven't found anything yet.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


It might mix and serve me a drink while I watch... otherwise, nothing.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*


Stay in the plasma business, keep making Kuros, but price them like Pannys. Oh well, too late.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Nothing, except perhaps that there was nothing wrong with it. After browsing all the horror stories on these forums, a first-time plasma buyer starts to expect that their set will almost certainly arrive with cracked glass, dead pixels, loud buzzing or a host of other issues. Mine was fine in every way.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


That I spend too much time watching it.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Of course this question is completely relative to the individual, their means, and how highly they value plasmas. But considering how poorly the plasmas of even five or six years ago would compare to those of today, and yet how much higher the prices were, I have to say yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Thank you, Pioneer.


----------



## RY35AN

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsun PN50B550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Best price/performance

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Excellent picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Fear of burn-in and IR
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Burn-in guarantee (guaranteed not to burn-in that is! LOL)
*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Keep improving
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma*.

Real nervous about IR and Burn-in, now I'm starting to relax. Picture is so much better than LCD's in my price range

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

The proce for this set is worth it. Of course I would never mind paying less.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged*.

Break in picture settings? Bright - 50 and Contrast - 50 is too dark?


----------



## Matt1966

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50V10
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Research, reviews, reputation. Seeing it for myself.
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The cleaning cloth is too small.









*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

A bigger cleaning cloth.
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Who me? Really,.....I'm not qualified. Maybe a bigger cleaning cloth.
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How it looked right out of the box. Overall picture quality blew away my last HD TV.
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma*.

None whatsoever. No IR, buzzing, or anything.
*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

In plasma, yes. To get close to the same picture with an LCD you have to spend more.
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Buy a bigger cleaning cloth.









Thanks.


----------



## snnoopypw

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TX-P50V10E

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Amazing reviews and features.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Screen size, pure 1080p beauty, lots of connectors, sleek design.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

So far nothing...









*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Nothing so far. I'm perfectly happy with what I'm using.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Do the 200hrs break-in at the factory, please...

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Nothing so far.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

I own it for 2 days so... no issues or problems yet.









*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Totally. At this price V10 is awesome considering how much it offers.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Read, read and read before you buy. Especially about the break-in period of the TV (the first 200 hours) because even though it's not needed for neoPDP V10 panels, it's still suggested in order to improve picture quality later (though I'm not sure if I'll be able to see any noticeable change with my bare eyes...)


----------



## ncraig

*1. The "Model" you have?*

Pioneer Kuro 500m

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*

Reading about it right here on AVS

*3. What you like best about your Plasma?*

The PQ

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma?*

Hmmmm.... it's heavy?

*5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had?*

I wish it had all the unlocked settings available to access like the EU version.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?*

Since it's Pioneer.. make plasmas again









*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*

The difference between PQ of it vs previous LCDs I've owned.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*

Just got it yesterday, no problems so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*

Absolutely, I got a good price on my 500m and I don't regret it at all.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

After much reading I have decided to burn in and use D-Nice's settings. I have also purchased ControlCAL to patch my 500m. I'm just happy this is how I will watch LOST:


----------



## dradernh

1. The "Model" you have?

Panasonic TC-P42S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Picture quality in this overall form factor.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

It's size (i.e., it's easy to move about).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

It's weight (when I move it (which is often), I wish it weighed less).


5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had?

None - it has what I need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?

Make an OLED (or whatever) version.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

It looked as good as I'd hoped it would in the conditions under which I use it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Geez, YES!!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I use this unit at the race track so I can quickly review my performance between sessions: 1 - Remove HD camcorder from car; 2 - Connect HD camcorder to Panny with HDMI 1.3b cable; 3 - Turn on HD camcorder; 4 - Press play on HD camcorder; 5 - Watch HD video while standing right in front of sharp 42" image. Elapsed time: 25 seconds. What's not to like!


----------



## funkyman




dradernh said:


> 1. The "Model" you have?
> 
> Samsung PN58B860
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?
> 
> As far as picture quality ,its only second to the Pioneer Kuro in the world,aesthetically its number one by far.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma?
> 
> Its a piece of art in your house.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma?
> 
> Slight buzzing
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had?
> 
> A wireless model would have been better.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?
> 
> Loose the buzzing clip the wires
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?
> 
> Overall appeal
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?
> 
> Geez, YES!!!
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Yes i bought a Samsung DLNA usb wifi dongle and guess what i have wireless widgetss and can watch anything thats on my PC wireless,browse from the TV wireless,now which other manufacturer provides that,none,thank you thats all.Panasonic doesn`t have a swivel either.Neither does the Pioneer and none can match the slimness or aesthetics of this TV simply stunning and proven by HDTV shootout
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer Plasma 9.5
> 
> Samsung Plasma 8.1
> 
> Panasonic Plasma 7.9
> 
> Toshiba LCD 7.4
> 
> LG Plasma 7.2
> 
> Samsung LCD 7.1
> 
> LG LCD 7.1
> 
> Sony LCD 6.2


----------



## hummingbird_206

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P54V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Replacing a Panasonic 42" Plasma. Been very happy with Panasonic and when I read the V10 reviews I decided to stick with Panny.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's beautiful!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Breakin period.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing yet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Do the break in at the factory


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The codes all seem to be the same as my previous Panny, so didn't have to reprogram my Harmony remote


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I get a 20-30% discount direct from Panasonic through my employer, so while still pricey, it was a great deal relatively speaking.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I thought about getting an LED TV, but honestly, I was so happy with my former Panasonic plasma that it was just a no brainer for me to stick with Panasonic Plasma when I wanted a larger screen.


----------



## Omni009

Been watching tv for a few days now, so time to add to this thread.


1. The "Model" you have?

Panasonic P42S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Price and features. It was open box at Best Buy for almost the price of the X1, but with better picture quality (IMO) and 1080p thrown in.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

The amazing picture! Even out of the box/store, the detail on the picture is great.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

A few color issues. Warm mode looks totally green to me and sometimes the reds seem to bleed into each other (watching the Niners play this weekend, it was the red on their uniform). I still have yet to really start tweeking the picture though.


5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had?

Analog audio out.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?

Please pay a bit more attention to aesthetics. You wouldn't believe the issues I've had with my fiance over how much better the Samsung and LG sets looked in areas aside from their picture (stand, design, etc.).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

Just how good my PS3 looked on it through HDMI. Awesome!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

I have one stuck pixel







though it seems like it will do red and blue but not white or green.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it?

The only reason I started saving a few months ago was an article I saw about the Best HD tvs for under a grand. I could not believe I could get a 42" plasma for (then) $699! (FYI the top set was the X1). So yes, I would say so.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm still thrilled about the deal I got and the performance of the set. I have not had any issues so far with IR, heat, glare (same as the old CRT), or any of the other issues that I worried about before I bought a plasma. Not saying that I won't get them eventually, but so far either I have a great set or these issues are a bit overblown.


----------



## jk.

PANASONIC TX-P42S10 CALIBRATION 36 Minutes ago

New to the community and AV calibration- I am.



Hey there I have not come across my TV in the tweak selection so i decided to ask for help here.


Just purchased fresh out of the box PANASONIC TX-P42S10, yes yes i wanted the G10 but budgets got in the way..


Heres how you can help me:


1.

Best possible calibration for viewing dvd & blueray.


2.


Best possible calibration for viewing satellite TV (non HD)


3.

Best possible sound settings for A. movies(dvd,blueray) B.Satellite TV


4.

Now not calibration related: If any one has tips or tricks related to this TV, Dos and Donts/ Plasma cautions maintenance etc feel free to chuck some thought in.



-This same TV goes by different model names according to where you live.:

I think


1. TX-P42S10 (Us/Uk)


2. TH-P42S10D (sea)

3. TH-P42S10 (Rest of Asia)



The list is lengthy indeed but it would significantly help me and others to enjoy this TV to its maximum potential.

.


Feel free to PM me.

Thank YOU in advance for your input

Cheers~


jk


----------



## 761-honda

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 58 800u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I had first bought a 58 Samsung A550 that had pink hue issues and had to replace it. I would have kept the Samsung if it didnt have this problem.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

NO ISSUES at all, works everytime.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Breakin period is long, I noticed a big change 4-6 months after I got it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

its just fine as is.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

way too heavy


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Its kind of dim compared to the last panasonic I had the 50px75u


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, and its only going to get better.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I now wish it was a 65.


----------



## CatiRo

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN50B550T2F


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Picture quality and price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The picture is amazing!! Love watching my hd programming, but even sd looks good. Even my Nintendo Wii that's connected using a video (yellow rca) looks great.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. n/a


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. it has everything i wanted


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. can't think of any


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Wasn't expecting it to look better than it did on the sales floor. But it does. 


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. All my friends have LCDs and I was going to get one as well. But after seeing the plasma's picture quality I had to get one. Everyone thats worried about burn in just be careful and use common sense. Don't pause programs/games for long periods of time. And if you do need to pause a program/game, just turn the tv off.  I'm amaze how many of my friends didn't get plasma just because they feared burn in.



Also, whats the recommended settings for breakin. Right now I have the picture set on standard and the Energy Saver on medium. The picture with energy saver on is dimmer than when energy saver is off. Would that work for break in?


----------



## BetTheRiver

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer KRP-500M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Location, ah . .. . Image quality, image quality, image quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Image quality










4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Slight buzzing, but hard to notice and it goes away if I enable Power Save 2 mode


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. 10 more inches


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Start up production again;, oh, and package it more securely


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It was bigger in my room that I thought it would be - and smaller than my wife was expecting.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. See buzzing it above. Also, getting it set up, but that's more of an audio issue and has nothing to do with the plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Well, I chose to buy it at today's prices so . . .


----------



## willyc32

1. The "Model" you have.

Pasnaonic TC-P50G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Nearly all positive reviews. Performance. Decent price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Incredible picture. Blacks are amazing. High Def is so incredible on this set that it almost looks 3D


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Having to watch image retention


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Built-in stand alone wi-fi capability. Has wi-fi, but needs a router, Wish it didn't need anything else.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Offer a two year warranty


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The blacks are so deep, and the viewing angles are incredible. Excellent screen that really resists glare well in my well lit room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely! But it can always be less which would make it even more of a value! $100 less would be great.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great connectivity with all the right inputs for me!


----------



## billman1965

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro Pro-141FD Monitor


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Seeing it in BestBuy, then seeing a floor model for a lot less money.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Absolutely beautiful picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Standard def looks bad, but it is not calibrated.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Speakers, to give my receive a break.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Get back in the plasma business!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How incredible the picture really is, in real life, not in the store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

If you can get a demo unit, absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is one bad A$$ display. If you can find one, grab it! I was on the fence for a long time, but I am SOOOO glad I jumped off!


----------



## Basashi-Kun

_1. The "Model" you have._

Panasonic TC-P54S1

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

The balance of price vs. performance, it hit that bang-for-the buck sweet spot

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

Everything except my answer to #4

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

The set seems a bit prone to IR so I'm always wary, especially since I've caught my father-in-law leaving the programming guide on-screen while not actually watching anything a few times... a few lectures from the wife and me fixed that though







(hopefully)

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

Can't really think of anything I'd want that it doesn't already do... built-in DLNA media player support perhaps?

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about_ your Plasma.

Vouchers for a free calibration with every plasma purchase would sway some buyers methinks









_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

The picture quality, especially when gaming (PS3 stuff looks glorious)... this is my first plasma and now I don't think I can go back to anything else!

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

It's been working flawlessly so far

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

Yup... the silver lining to a lousy economic climate is that everything usually gets cheaper










Woohoo, 1st post!


----------



## Nick_SSSC

1. The "Model" you have. *Pioneer KRP-600M*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Performance of a 141FD but at a lower price point. I have zero need for speakers or a tuner.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *The black levels are out of this world. The TV appears to change size/aspect ratio when the lights are low because the black bars are almost completely indistinguishable from the bezel.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *The buzz*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *None, it has everything I want.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *It's a little late, but I would say fix the minor buzz issue.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *I read how black the blacks are, but once I setup it up and turned down the lights I was blown away.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *Just the buzz.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Due to the fact Pioneer's are clearance priced, yes it's worth it.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *On top of getting a great deal on the monitor, the owner of the store I made the purchase from handed me the keys to his truck so that I could bring the unit home. He also sent one of his staff with me to help unload and inspect once I got the monitor home and unpacked. Now that's service!*


----------



## marco2156

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TC-P42S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Consumer report and various online sites and good friend who "knows" plasmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Price, size, looks, and fits perfectly in my small living room


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Dark and often fuzzy looking. Does not appear as clear and defined as comparable Sony LCD. In fact the Panasonic looks clearly worse than my old 2003 Sanyo 30", HD CRT tv on both high definition and standard definition.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Controls or settings that would allow me to get a brighter picture with greater definition.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Poor picture performance on HD and Standard Definition.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. See above.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. No.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.If anyone out knows some settings to try on this model, I'll give it a go before I return it to the store.


----------



## DaveUpton

There is a good likelihood you are not actually feeding it an HD signal - that TV does HD quite well.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN50B860 (PDP)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Picture quality and price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma? HD is absolutely stunning on this set. I'm very pleased with the quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. n/a


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. N/A


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. It is sleek, and quite wonderful.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Nothing...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None at this point (


----------



## Zivman

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer KRP-600M*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*best of the best*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*black levels and depth of picture*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*wish it were bigger*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*nothing I wish it had that it doesn't*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*keep making displays. I would like a more matte'd bezel.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*no real surprises..*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*none at this point*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*very subjective, but feel the price I paid was very fair... much less than I paid for my 151 last yr*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Buy a Kuro while you still can*


----------



## black_cat

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-P50X1*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*What you get for the price. There is no convincing reason to spend more for a better spec'd model.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*It looks great, obviously, and it's surprisingly well-made (given its price).*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*I've connected it to a Kill-A-Watt meter and seen it draw nearly 400 watts of power (during one of those pure-white background Apple ads). Black level is only settable when you use external inputs, not the tuner.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*More image adjustments in the menu. PC input.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*Shiny plastic looks nice and "modern" but does it ever attract and show dust!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The amount of detail even though it's "just" 720p...don't see how 1080p could improve things. SD content does not look as horrid as I had feared it would.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Adding/deleting channels via the menus is a cumbersome process especially when the auto program falsely identifies static as a real channel.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Worth it? They're a steal. I can't believe my set only cost $799.99.*


----------



## Andriante

getting 3 posts. sorry for spam


----------



## wolf18t

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P46G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews on CNET, Plasma TV buying guide and customers impressions on AVSForum


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No USB drive support for photos and videos.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More advanced adjustment settings in user menu and USB support.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Please support USB drive, it's more universal and common than SD cards. Please offer the uppper series in smaller size. I would have get a V10 if available in 46" size. Space availability and integration in existent furniture is something many people have to deal with!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

With plasma I was expecting so-so image quality in daytime. Actually I am quite impressed by the picture contrast and brightness in day light, it's much better than my former tube Sony XBR.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Paid 1600$cdn. Sure, considered I paid 2800$ for a tube 32" Sony XBR in 2001


----------



## robortwillys

Hi

My Plasma is very good. I am satisfy my plasma..


1. The "Model" you have.

Panny TH-50PHD6UY


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research on AVS .

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality on HD and DVD performance.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflection of screen in my very bright viewing room. Did not notice this in viewing this display at least 3 times before purchase.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Composite and S video connection work at the same time. I have to use one or the other.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Reduce the Reflection of screen.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice this set looks on my wall the thin black frame.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Reduce the Reflection of screen for day time use.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

The prices could be lower.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## SurferBud3

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN42B450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Favorable reviews & price


3. What you like best about your Plasma. That new tv smell & sd channels look way better on it than my more expensive 1080p lcd.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. The tv wants to sit crooked in the stand and not until I "adjusted" the screws would it become level.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Wish it came with a beer fetching monkey. Actually, compared to my friend's 5 year old samsung plasma this one has a wealth of features.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Make sure the tv sits level when placed in the stand.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. That it didn't come with a beer fetching monkey! and it emits almost no heat! seriously, this thing runs cool.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. The stand i guess.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. They could always be less.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Was a toss up between this model and the same sized panasonic x1. sears had them side by side and the samsung had just a little more punch to picture. plus it was only $29 more than the panny.


----------



## Mike7200

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer Kuro Pro-151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Reviews, owners comments


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The PQ is fantastic.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. The extra-wide mounting hole layout


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Larger screen


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. restart production


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. The sensitivity of the OTA tuner. It picks up more channels than my DirectTV DVR. Also, the manufacturing date of 10/08.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. For the most part, yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. It is a shame that Pioneer decided to cease production of their plasma screens. Who knows how much better they could have gotten.


----------



## highdefdrifter

1. Panasonic S1 50"


2. Panasonic's 12th gen, surely they have it right by now? Hehe. Wanted plasma, did not like the other offerings(Samsung, LG), could not afford Pioneer, did like the S1's picture.


3. The picture quality + with the screen size + with the way a football game looks on it + with the price I paid= me very happy.


4. Wish it had more ways to adjust the image(color adjustments and so on). I'm the kind of guy who'll be more than happy to spend as much time tweaking the image as I do actually watching anything on it.


5. Wireless networking(unrestricted, ie not just for Netflix). Honestly, all home electronics should come with wireless networking at this point in time. Except maybe for the cheapest of the cheap stuff.


6. Don't focus on proprietary features ala Viera this and Viera that. Make it all open access, similar to open source in computer software. Recognize that there are lots of customers out there who will be using their own remotes, networks, and so on to do things with. They couldn't care less about Viera link, but they WILL take notice of electronic components that play nice with any other components, regardless of manufacturer.


7. The short amount of time it took to go from "OMG, this thing is monstrously huge" to "meh, it kinda looks smaller than I thought it'd be"...and yes this is referring to the television.


8. Figuring out which aspect ratio format(Zoom, Full, Just, etc) looks best with which input source.


9. Yeah, today's prices are a good spot to jump in, which is why I did at this time. Cheaper is better obviously, but I think HDtvs are in the 'reasonable price' range finally.


10. Off angle viewing is great as promised, glare is not an issue with closed blinds. The fan does make noise that is audible to within about four feet. Dvd upscaling, done by this television and not the player, surprised me with how good it looks. SD television, source FIOS, looks pretty crappy in comparison though. HD of course looks sweet.


----------



## djm3801

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic 50G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". This site and other research


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Better picture for the money.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.Break in period - just being safe.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.usb port.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None thus far. Nice picture. Great color.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Got it from Vann's and their service was exemplary.


----------



## bugs_bunny01

1. The "Model" you have. LG 50PS70


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". the features, PQ compared to similarly priced tvs


3. What you like best about your Plasma. the amount fo inputs and the image quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. it(the tv) doesnt like static images that much


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. wifi


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

reduce the TIR on the the PS series


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. none


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. no problem so far, and hopefully none in the next 5 years










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. not in Canada. overall, yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. none


----------



## MarkH

1. The "Model" you have. Pioneer PDP-C509 50" Kuro (Australian model)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Um, its a KURO!


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The image quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Screen Retention just makes me nervous...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Wish they kept the 'Home Media Gallery' in this model, but not a deal breaker.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Shoulda kept making them!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. That I could lift into place on my own!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Brand new, too soon to tell.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Hard to say, got this one at a knockdown price but was still expensive compared to others. Worth it though.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Amazed at the image and its not been 24 hours!


----------



## msoon77

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

LCDs available locally looked awful; Cnet posted a glowing review about the G10s


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is fantastic


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It wasn't free


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wifi


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Add wifi


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nil


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes

__________________
my preemie baby clothes


----------



## RickD1225

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TC-P65V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Price/Quality ratio. Good reviews in AVS.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture quality and size.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.More user adjustments


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. use anti-static treatment in the plastic frame & stand.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. No surprises, I was ready for what I got.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## nychang

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TC-P50G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Picture quality, features & price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. No.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Wireless internet connection.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Netflix connection in Viera Link.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Good picture for much less money than LCDs.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Big problem, 2 days after viewing it stopped working. won't power on at all..


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## monsieur

1. The "Model" you have.
_Panasonic TC-P50G15_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Positive reviews, great all-around performance, good value for money in this size._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Superb picture quality, Fabulous viewing angles_


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_Nothing yet, I am in the honeymoon period_


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_USB device support, built-in wifi, expandable Viera cast, Auxiliary input_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_Upgrade Viera cast to support more stuff, include a HD Demo DVD/Blu-ray/SD card_


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_Picture quality, it was truly breath-taking. Absolutely awesome viewing angles._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_None technical, there are some reflections during daytime viewing due to large blinds but not too concerning._


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_Most electronic devices loose their value over time anyway, so today's prices are worth it to someone who needs that item today, not in the distant future._


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_Got a free Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu-ray player along with the TV, excellent overall promotion._


There it goes, my first post on AVS Forum. Thanks everyone in this community for their feedback.


----------



## MarkRod59

1. The "Model" you have.

A: TC-P48G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

A: Much research suggested best bang for your buck.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

A: Picture quality, smart looking TV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

A: Nothing as of yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A: USB port. More picture adjustment options.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A: Same as A:5


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

A: Image quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

A: Nota.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I guess it's all relative.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A: I thought reflections during the day would be worse.


----------



## avhelpneeded

1. The "Model" you have.

A: tc-p46g15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

A: good reviews, good picture, great price (got it priced matched to the p46g10 on sale for 1020$)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

its big, great picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the sound is average


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

better sound, wifi capabilities


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

a mechanism to tilt and rotate the tv


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

easy setup, great picture


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Viera cast is a great feature. I wish hulu was available on viera cast, and that the youtube app offered more options.


----------



## jaycgee1218

1. The "Model" you have? - Pioneer KRP 500M.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"? - It has been said to be the best of the best.


3. What you like best about your Plasma? - The black levels are crazy.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma? - I see phosphor trails. I didn't see them on a Samsung PN50B560 so that is a little disappointing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had? - No phosphor trails.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma? - Well if Pioneer was still making tv's I would tell them to fix the phosphor trail problem.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma? - Phosphor trails... lol And that the blacks were so black.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma? - Do I need to go there? Phosphor trails.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it? - Well I remember paying $2g's for a Sony 34" XBR years ago so I guess the prices aren't as bad as some might think.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. - Nothing at the moment. Hopefully after some more hours of use the phosphor trails will decrease.


----------



## J-Sap

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic P58S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Damn good picture and size for the price


3. What you like best about your Plasma. That I can see it unlike the old DLP I had


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. That it makes the 42" Panasonic plasma I have downstairs look small.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Netflix streaming built in


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Make them bigger and cheaper or else I can't upgrade.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. It made my old 56" DLP look like a turd.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Hell yeah, my old tv was traded in under an extended warranty and I spent less than $600 to get this tv. Money well spent. Plus consumer reports says that plasmas are far more reliable then dlp's so I will not get an extended warranty.


----------



## maskibbs

1. The "Model" you have.


58" Panasonic V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It was on sale for a ridiculously good price and the 96hz mode sold me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


96hz


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Wish the blacks were deeper


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


DLNA Media Player, MKV support, NetFlix, Windows Media Center extender, Hulu, better remote...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep it up










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How theater-like it felt... Very different from my XBR6 LCD in the bedroom. I think 96hz has a lot to do with it, plus the natural feel from plasma displays - it just feels right to look at.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, this price for a 58" high end plasma?! It's absolutely insane... Would have cost double that a couple years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Chip E

1. The "Model" you have.


TC-P58V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Got it for a ridiculously good price and the 96hz mode sold me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


good color, black levels, 96hz for Bluray


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Wish it had the one sheet design of the 54V10


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make them thinner.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


None.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far...


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definately. I use to sell these. Two years ago the equivelant tv was

more than double the cost.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If your on the fence, dive in...great panel.


----------



## BIG ED

Pana 65" V10


----------



## dthree




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.



Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M



> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Recommendations on 3 different av forums and critical reviews.



> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



Great contrast.



> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



Um...nothing.



> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



More HDMI inputs.



> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



Start making them again.



> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



How good it looked without calibration, using only the the built-in image "modes".



> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



No real problem, just trying to find the correct setting for deinterlacing SD DVDs from a TV show.



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



They can be quite expensive I think. I would not have purchased if I had not been able to get it for 50% of list.



> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Once I finally got one for myself, it was somewhat bittersweet. I knew that it was one of the best displays on the market, but that Pioneer would never attempt to top it.


----------



## therealjustin

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P46U1

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It has great picture quality for it's price.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The deep blacks, the warm colors and the lack of motion blur. As my first HDTV I am still stunned by how beautiful the picture is.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Still a bit worried about burn in. I hope someday we won't have to even think about it.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More scaling options. Some HD channels are 4:3 and none of the scaling options really give me the zoom level I want.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make a better setup guide. I had trouble at first understanding how to get my cable provider's DVR to work. The setup guide doesn't really tell you how to setup for a set top box.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much I would love it! Coming from a 27" tube I had no idea what to expect and it looks massive in my living room. Movies I had seen before are worth watching again because it feels like an entirely new experience.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None, just a bit paranoid about burn in.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## BSparks294

Love this TV


> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Samsung PN58B650
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> The size of the screen and cost
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> The deep blacks and the detailed picture.
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Burn in when playing video games.
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> More scaling options. The blue ray movies still have black borders at the top and bottom of the screen.
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Make the touch of color in the border actually light up.
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> This is the first time I ever purchased a Television and it looked better at home than it did in the store. I am usually disappointed. Not this time.
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> None, just a bit paranoid about burn in.
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely for the plasma but not the larger LED's.


----------



## mahlerfan999

1. The "Model" you have? - Samsung PN50B400.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"? - Wanted to try a plasma, needed to be from a local store in case I wanted to return it. The Panasonic I wanted was sold out.


3. What you like best about your Plasma? - Makes SD look fantastic, just about what they looked like on my old tube tv.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma? - 720p resolution is not quite good enough from my 6-7 foot viewing distance.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had? - More inputs!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma? - Design a better fitting stand (screws could have fit in better).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma? - When I first turned on the tv and went through the wizard, I thought I was dumped on an hd channel because it looked so good, but it was a plain old sd channel!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma? - If the image is too bright I can see the pixel gaps since it's only 720p.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it? - Well I bought a bargain tv 50'' at $700, which is $14 an inch, only $3 more per inch than my wonderful Panny crt, and this bigger tv is much thinner, weighs less, and supports higher resolution. So that's a YES!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. - Others thinking of jumping on this for the weekend sale do without worry, it has no problems and offers amazing picture quality for all sources from analog sd to bd. Also it doesn't wash out under bright light, so it doesn't have to be used in a cave. I was really into lcds, and now I realize from a very cheap entry level plasma that I was wrong in terms of how colors look, contrast and how it displays sd.


----------



## caldvd

Panasonic 65v10. Happy Happy Joy Joy! I have not received it, but will update my answers when I get it. Thanks!


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P65V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, this Forum, and 1.5 years of looking at stores, then finally 3 hours in front of it at a local store.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Tweakability


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

YES


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Swiggs

1. The "Model" you have. -- Samsung PN58B650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". -- Lots of research. It came down to the B650 or the V10 and the deep discounts on the B650 were too much to pass up. The V10 fit ALL of my needs but it wasn't the right price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. -- Size and amazing picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. -- Not much at all. I hear a very faint buzz, but only on occasion. It's definitely not enough to bother me.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. -- I wish it didn't have the Cinema Smooth bug, but I haven't done a thorough test of this feature yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. -- Fix some of the minor issues and you have an even better product.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. -- How big it looked in my family room. But that's a GOOD surprise!










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. -- No problems to speak of.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. -- The picture is amazing even on break-in settings. After I get through break-in and am able to further tweak the settings, I'm very excited to see what this TV is capable of. Love it!


----------



## ekdowlin

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic P50G10*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*After about a week's worth of research, I felt this was the best choice within my budget.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Incredible picture with great saturation, clarity and accuracy. The feel is much more organic than with LCD.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing really, but if I'm nit-picking, it gets pretty hot. Also, slight worry in the back of my mind about burn-in. Probably just because it's new.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*With my model, I wish it had more advanced picture controls.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*More advanced picture controls.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*I had a brand new LCD at first. I thought the picture was amazing, but it had some bad pixels and a strange screen flicker. I returned it and got the plasma instead. I was amazed at how much better the picture was on the plasma.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I got mine on sale and I would buy it again at that price. I think it's a great value*!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Burn-in is really a thing of the past for the most part and the picture quality of plasma is much greater than LCD. After having both, I will always buy plasma over LCD.*


----------



## garybru

Good moring from Alaska boys and girls.. Newbe here. Well the wife and i are upgrading our 32 in Sony form 4 years ago. 32S2010. Can not wait to get the panny this comming moday from BB.


1. The "Model" you have.


Up grading from a 4 year old 32 inch sony. Had a old 27 inch tube that I still have that will be going to donation next week. Have a 54V10 on the way.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


price was one thing. Did look at the newer LEDs and LCD. Thre was serval things that sold me. First off even seeeing the leds/led in magnola and other places it for us seemed that they are just plain too bright and the colors are just not natural. And with going to the 55 inch class would just be too much eye stain. And these were on system that were calibrated.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Let ya know later..when we get it


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I am sure the wife will compalin about all the tinkering..but what is a guy supposed to do. lol..


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It has everything I am looking for.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Have more of them available. but can wait.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


later


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Dont think I will have any


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes considering that they were 15K back in 2002 for something less that 50 inch


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I always new I would go plasma. I have worked in the Flight Simulation industry for over 35 years. Lots of visual systems over the years for transports, C-17s and 360degree visual systems for fighters...F-16s, F15s, and now F-22s. Some really cool stuff. And in the briefing systems where it is all and lots of plasmas. We use a combination of many sizes from 42 inch to 65 inch. And some of these have been in use for over 5 years. Used a lot for power point stuff ,playback, and VTC use. All the talk about burnin of sorts is just a bunch of nothing. We have not had one plasma go bad since 2002. We did hower have a lcd in one of the systems where a couple of pixles went out and would not illuminate. So the reasons why we use plasmas are the same that one would use at home. Realistic looking colors, easy on the eyes, great off angle performace, and motion clarity. So it was a no brainer when it came to decideing. But did look closely at the LED/LCD before buying. Just to see what is out there and looked at them side by side with the plasma. Even the wife who up to last week used a 12 inch portable tv in here sewing room could tell the difference. And it was her that decided that she did like the 55inch pannels better than the smaller ones. A guy can not complain about that at all.


----------



## HMK-BX

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 500m


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Top performance at a great price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Blacks and motion handling.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight audible buzz but nothing too annoying.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please come back, Pioneer!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The blacks right away were outstanding. I expected it would take some tweaking and patching to get something noticeably better than my Samsung LCD.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Are you kidding me. I bought a Samsung LCD for $2500 two years ago, and at that time time I thought I got a good deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Can't wait to patch this set and make it even better.


----------



## tim1086

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50U1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picked it up for $627.00


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black Levels and motion


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Horrible settings out of the box and no anti-glare (at least its in a dark room)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Much better then my previous 42'' Olevia LCD. Motion blur was gone and black levels were amazing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Oh yeah at $627.00 for a 50" 1080P plasma it was defiantly worth it


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Get it calibrated!


----------



## k-dubs

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic P50V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

After about a week's worth of research, I felt this was the best TV under $2500 that I could see in person before purchase. The fact that it properly handled 24P content, additional picture controls, and THC certification.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Deep blacks, overall picture quality, and (IMO) strong reliability/customer service from Panasonic.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The fact that for the same price I could have bought a visually superior TV (I.e Pioneer KRP-500M); hindsight is always 20/20. The color accuracy (decoding) should be better than it is for a $2000 TV, period. The fact that color accuracy/decoding isn't spot on in THX mode leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I firmly believe that THX certification should actually mean something as opposed to marketing crap to sell more TV's. After reading THX certification process (from their website), there is a serious discrepancy between the intention of THX certifcation and it's implementation on this TV.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

In general, I wish it had more advanced picture controls, specifically the ability to independently control/"dial in" the colors. This is a real shame because the blacks, gray scale, and shadow detail are great. For $2000 I shouldn't have to compromise between better dark characteristics and color accuracy. The ability to install more advanced IFS firmware like the Pioneer KRP-500/600M's.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More advanced picture controls ( I mean almost every other top tier HDTV manufacturer gives more picture controls than Panasonic). More accurate colors right of the box. Decrease the TV's deviation from the HDTV standards for color and gray scale in THX mode. THX mode should be so close to the standard that it's a no brainer which mode the TV should be set to.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Inaccuracies in THX mode (color accuracy and gray scale). I thought setting the THX mode would yield a "perfect" picture, much like any mode on most Pioneer Plasma's made in the last 2 years.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Vertical green line on the right side of TV when watching cable TV in THX mode. Apparently there is a known issue between Panasonic Plasma's in THX mode and Motorola set-top boxes. The second issue is the inaccurate color decoding. I don't know how to work around this problem since neither the advanced picture settings or the service menu have the controls in place to dial in the color accuracy. The solution will have to come from Panasonic assuming this is not a hardware problem and can be corrected with a firmware update.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

If this 50" TV was $2000 with deep blacks AND very accurate colors I would say yes, but this TV only came with the deep blacks so no.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you are mindful of viewing habits, burn-in is a non issue in plasma TV's today. Combine the superior picture quality, motion clarity, viewing angle, price, and response time I don't see why more people don't choose plasma over LCD.


----------



## firechkn

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P58S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After much research this panel fits my needs and budget nicely. It can be tweaked to approach the V10 level. Love the size and quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size, quality, clarity, contrast and color last (which can be tweaked in SM)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I wish the color was more accurate out of the box, but can be fixed in SM.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More UM controls. 96 Hz, but in all honesty it was only slightly improved over 60 Hz in my point of view. This was watching on a Sammy 850 with 96 Hz.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Prices here in Canada need to be on par with U.S. prices. It sucks paying much more for the same thing. Fortunately I've been shopping around and prices for everyone has dropped.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The box it came in was huge! I was just glad nothing was amiss with my Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


In the U.S definitely. Here in Canada you need to work on it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## gwrace

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After much research this panel fits my needs and budget nicely. It can be customized like no other tv. Love the size, PQ and Black Levels


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size, quality, clarity, contrast and color


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing set is absolutely beautiful


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More inputs and outputs


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep making them.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The box it came in was huge! I was just glad nothing was amiss with my Plasma. But it arrived on a shrink wrapped pallet. Perfect.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Prices in US are still to high. Even at discount pricing this set was still expensive in my book and I got if for under 4K


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## plasma3454

Hey guys .....Santa is bringing to me in a couple of weeks,....


new to site........


thanks


----------



## Syed117

*1. The "Model" you have.*


- Panasonic 54G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


- Great reviews and a great price on black friday.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


- Picture quality and performance in games.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


- Silver/gray coloring on the bottom edge of the frame.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


- Some more picture settings couldn't hurt but it's not such an issue because image quality is fantastic.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


- Keep the frame completely black.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


- Black levels

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


- None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


- Absolutely

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


- The G10 series is amazing for movies and gaming which was my main priority. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## amstaffhd

1. The "Model" you have.


- Panasonic 50G10 (purchased imMay2009) and 65S1 (purchased Dec 09)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


- 65S1 - replaced a 6 year old 65" Toshiba RPTV - could not justify V10 prices.


-50G10 - in the bedroom - always wanted a Panny plasma, thinking of the 42" - price difference easily justified the 50"


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


- PQ, PQ and, maybe PQ.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


- Some SD TV channels could look better.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


- None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


- How slim the 65S1 is - it also appears to run cooler than the 50G10


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


- None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


- I got a great deal on the 65S1...couldn't say no.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


- I have some pretty decent speakers / surround sound system....finding a stand to house the center speaker and hold the 65S1 cost almost as much as the TV.


- I used to think the 50G10 in my bedroom was a bit big....we have a large bedroom 25ft*15ft...it looks small after watching the 65 for a while....the 65S1 looks bigger (picture) than the old Tosh 65 RPTV.


----------



## johncap

Well, I had my sights set on a Panasonic TC-P50G10 for months. Went into Best Buy a few days ago and the sales guy pointed me at a Samsung PN50B8*5*0 and it was just drop dead gorgeous in ALL regards, picture, color, blacks, controls, aesthetics... Last night I ordered a PN50B8*6*0 from East Coast TVs for a fantastic price. But then, the online reports of buzzing problems and Samsung's apparent lack of concern about it spooked me. I just cancelled the order and went with a Panasonic TC-P50G15.


Please tell me I made the right decision....










PS- I'll report back in your form after it arrives and I have some time to play with it.


----------



## avhelpneeded

dude you definitely made the right decision. I cant speak for the samsung model but I have a 46g15 and man its the ****. Only downside are the small speakers, but what do you expect its a thin tv, plus they expect people to buy new speakers anyway with a receiver. The picture quality is awesome. Panasonic is king as far as plasma goes. Plus viera concierge is great.


ENJOY YOUR NEW SET


ps - viera cast is great for you tube. Viera cast functions without a problem after the few seconds it takes after you turn on the tv, to connect to the viera cast server which it does automatically for me.


----------



## audiomagnate

Just got through tweaking my new Panny 54 inch S1. This is my third plasma and I'm lovin' it. Sure Blu-Ray looks amazing, but so do does "lost" via streaming HD Netflix.


----------



## johncap523




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avhelpneeded* /forum/post/17674627
> 
> 
> dude you definitely made the right decision. I cant speak for the samsung model but I have a 46g15 and man its the ****. Only downside are the small speakers, but what do you expect its a thin tv, plus they expect people to buy new speakers anyway with a receiver. The picture quality is awesome. Panasonic is king as far as plasma goes. Plus viera concierge is great.
> 
> 
> ENJOY YOUR NEW SET
> 
> 
> ps - viera cast is great for you tube. Viera cast functions without a problem after the few seconds it takes after you turn on the tv, to connect to the viera cast server which it does automatically for me.



I gotta tell ya, side-by-side, the Samsungs look a LOT better, especially blacks. The 850 in the store and a 650 on the wall rivaled a Pioneer Kuro open box they had on display and were also as nice as the Samsung LED they feature. Had it not been for all the problem reports I'm finding online, I'd have definitely stuck with the Samsung. Guess I'll know in a week or so. Gonna be another interesting experience with this East Coast TVs thing. No payment until it's delivered and opened "to my satisfaction". Novel approach.


----------



## philtubes

I purchased a Panasonic 50X1 then saw a great deal for the Sammy Pn50B530 with a Sammy HT package thrown in. I liked the X1 but the PQ and adjustability were not what I wanted. Couldn't be happier with the Sammy PQ and I have no buzz, as an added bonus the HT package sounds quite decent.


There is nothing I don't like currently as long as there are no problems down the road.


Hard to make any conclusions based on store auditions but every store I went in I prefered the PQ of the Sammy's compared to the Panny's, although the Panny's seem to be built more solidly.


Motivation for buying this package was price and PQ.


----------



## cjm7c

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Pioneer KRP-500m.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Lots of positive reviews and feedback for this set on the forum.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Deep black levels and overall outstanding picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The menus could be organized in a better way and the names of the menu options should be more descriptive. For instance "Mode 1" is not a good name for anything.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


I'm not wanting for anything at the moment.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Pioneer should have launched a set like this along with the original Kuro models (i.e., a competitively priced model without a tuner, speakers, and extraneous inputs)

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


- SD content looks amazing on this screen.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None so far. I was fortunate to get a panel with no dead pixels or audible buzz.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I would not have made the purchase if I did not believe that the product was worth the price.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


This black levels on this set are truly astonishing. In a completely black room, I cannot distinguish the black bars from the black bezel.


----------



## Miketkt

1. The "Model" you have.


-Panasonic TC-P42X1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


-The price, picture quality..


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


-Good black levels, like this Plasma quality..


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


-none


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


-More connections in the back..


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


-None


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


-Run cooler than my old 42PX75


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


-The connections are in the left side, not in the center..


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


-This Plasma it's a great value!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


-For the price this plasma in the best...


----------



## NightowlKY

Can't really answer the questions yet as mine doesn't arrive until Thursday but I am SO psyched!


Panasonic 50S1 bundle from Amazon. Woo hoo!!


I'm going to get the break-in procedures going right away.


----------



## the5rivers

*1. The "Model" you have.*

-Samsung PN58B860
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

-Was between this and the PN63590, but after comparing the features, I wanted the newer technology and nicer panel. And it was cheaper! Also I am first time plasma buyer, and this set just looked amazing, build wise and picture wise.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

-Have not received it yet, but the slim profile and picture looked great in the store. Very sleek, and as my father said, "smart" looking tv. Looking forward to viewing 1080p/24 via the Cinema Smooth feature.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

-Hopefully I will not have the dreaded "buzz" that people have experienced, and wished it came in a 63 inch size!

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

-I don't know if having a bigger display qualifies as a "feature." Other than that it is pretty stocked.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

-None really. Its my first plasma purchase, so after some time with it maybe I could offer some feedback.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

-will update after I receive.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

-will update after I receive.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

-Most definitely. I got a great deal on this set. Compared to years ago, and when I first bought a Sony LCD RP tv, the prices are much more competitive and affordable now. Dont even ask me how much I paid for the LCD RP tv when it first came out =X.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

-I am thankful for AVS Forums! Been a lurker for years, always came here for advice on my Sony LCD tv's, and now finally registered as I was contemplating my first plasma purchase. This forum is definitely helpful and full of great information. Thanks!


----------



## ochie927

same as what I got ... love love love it!!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BSparks294* /forum/post/17614546
> 
> 
> Love this TV


----------



## rocky1

1. model

Pioneer 500m

2.reading and learning here on the forum

3.everything so far.Except cant seem to keep the pic settings on the dif. modes(doing something wrong)

4. same as above ref. settings

5.fine as is

6. like as is

7. not broken in yet.when done i'll advise

8. #3

9. yes

10. couldnt be happier


----------



## HearingImpaired

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B550

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

price/performance

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

blu ray, hd cable, especially football

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing so far

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

internet capabilities

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

n/a

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how big it was compared to my 40 inch LCD

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

really just a source thing but some hd channels don't take up the whole screen.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Well I paid a little over $1,000 for mine, I think it was well worth it.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


n/a


----------



## footballforever

1. *The "Model" you have.*


- LG 50PS60


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


- LG has always been a great and realibale product in the past for me. Love LG


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*


- Picture quality and sleekness, Set is Just beautiful.


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.
*

- Nothing, Honestly I love everything about this set.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


- THX adjustable settings.


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*

- Great Job, stay in the Plasma business and keep making great products


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


- Overall Picture, blacks, and how thin it is, also The sound is amazing really shocked me.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


- None


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


- Yes


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


- LG is very underrated and People need to really look LG sets to judge for themselves, picture quality.


----------



## Nino1919

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P50G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture Quality.... did i mention Picture Quality










3. What you like best about your Plasma.


See Above Post










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


How bad they make LCD's Look imo










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


5.1 through the optical


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


5.1 through the optical


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Blacks....Blacks...Blacks... It really makes the picture come alive.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


YES YES YES


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Don't let things like BI or IR concern you. IMO plasmas provide the best

picture and most enjoyable viewing experience. Once my set has it's

break in done, i will game to my hearts content. No motion blur baby,

yeahaaaaaaa


----------



## BTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nino1919* /forum/post/17703684
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-P50G10
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> Picture Quality.... did i mention Picture Quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> See Above Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> How bad they make LCD's Look imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 5.1 through the optical
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5.1 through the optical
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> Blacks....Blacks...Blacks... It really makes the picture come alive.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> YES YES YES
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Don't let things like BI or IR concern you. IMO plasmas provide the best
> 
> picture and most enjoyable viewing experience. Once my set has it's
> 
> break in done, i will game to my hearts content. No motion blur baby,
> 
> yeahaaaaaaa




JUST got that same TV 2 hours ago.


did you run the break in dvd yet?


----------



## RJVR23

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Pro-141fd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Thinner than the Pro-151, didn't need the speakers and tuner


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Amazing picture quality out of the box


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The buzzing becomes apparent when watching a bright scene


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


usb port would have been nice or an SD card slot.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Please start making these again










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


This thing weighs a ton!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing yet










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


You betcha!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I went from a Samsung DLP 61 inch to this and the picture is night and day. Can't wait to get this thing calibrated to see what it's really capable of doing


----------



## JeremyBrown4

Just set up my brand new PN50B860. My first plasma and so far I am blown away!!! No buzzing either, great set!


----------



## dcsplicer

1.Samsung PN42B450

2.It was a Sears warranty replacement for my Panasonic rear projection LCD that needed a new light engine. It was what Sears had in stock.

3.the picture

4.after 3 hours the tv keeps shutting off. I restart, it stays on for 5 minutes then shuts off.

5.at this point I just wish it would work!

6.find out what's causing this problem

7.number 4

8.number 4

9.yes if it works

10.I'm hoping I just got a defective unit. I can't find anyone else with the same problem.


----------



## dcsplicer

exchanged the defective tv for the same make and model,......so far, so good!


----------



## wilde1music

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P42G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Considerable research on flat panels and recommendations by others, including a friend who has been in the business of selling TVs for 20 years.

*3. What do you like best about your Plasma.*

Reputation and reliability of the manufacturer.

Accuracy of displaying a HD signal.

Size of the screen vs. my 20" Sony CRT.

Fairly extensive control over the picture settings.

Brilliant display for the most part.

Good value for the cost.

Ability to access YouTube.

Smart looking design.

Large readable buttons on the remote.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Default settings could be improved.

Slight greenish or yellowish cast at times which will hopefully diminish after breaking-in and tweaking picture settings.

Speakers could have been better.

The fact I had to pay $150 for a 2yr. extension on the warranty.

*5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had.*

USB and Wi-Fi support.

Greater integration with the internet.

More ease of control over the RGB settings.

Automatic muting of commercials!

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Bring back a decent standard warranty that covers more than just a year.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Ease of set-up and that it actually worked from the get-go without a hitch.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Some variations in picture display from station to station and the need to re-tweak settings, though likely much of this is due to the signal and an over-critical eye on my part. Clearly, not all HiDef transmissions are created equal.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

$1150 CDN was below dealer cost so no complaints here.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Don't base your purchase solely on what the picture looks like at the dealer, or their opinion of what is "best". Research and remember that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## zennyrpg

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P54S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Largest I could get for the money!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Playing video games on it and seeing every detail










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


A little glare with the bright kitchen light in the background.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Its the low end Panasonic, but at least it has this years technology unlike the discount S14 model.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None so far.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good it looked out of the box. I haven't gotten around to tweaking the colors 'cause it looks fine to me. Also, how huge it is. It looks a lot smaller when surrounded by other huge tvs. But in my tiny living room it looks giant.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Sure. It seems that every inch you add raises the price exponentially though. 54'' was my cut off for affordability.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm very happy with this one. Its my first big screen. I know that the G1 and V1 and whatever models look better and have better options. But if that means getting a smaller tv, well then its totally not worth it. I'm not sure if I could even tell the difference anyway.


----------



## jmerrey

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 58v10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Research on this forum and various review sites


3. What do you like best about your Plasma.

Picture, the brand


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

wish it had better motion handling, though that may be a problem with my bluray player; standard definition programming looks very bad; the way text looks (ie directv menu)


5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had.

full resolution via pc input


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

make the entire menu system more like the viera tools menu (icon driven, visually pleasing)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

it didn't have the "one pane of glass" look that the smaller versions have


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

I think all hd sets are overpriced by about $1000, across the board


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## slessard

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 58S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Research on this forum and various review sites, in store demonstration and comparisons to various other models.


3. What do you like best about your Plasma.


Picture, ease of setup and use.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had.


5.1 or higher SS through TosLink and some RCA sound output connections.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Better hook-ups so that you do not have to buy additional 90 degree adaptors to wall mount the TV. I.E., maybe some 45 degree angled hook-ups so that the cables could be stacked in a saw tooth mode instead of being perpendicular to the TV. Also, inclusion of an HDMI cable would be nice.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The quality of the picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.


Prices are a little high. If I can get a 58S1 on sale for $1500 and the store is still making a profit, the price for the TV is too high and should be lowered.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None as of yet.


----------



## Gabby111

Peronally i prefer the LED TVs. The overall quality is just way better then a plasma and images cant burn into the screen.


----------



## Kai Winters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gabby111* /forum/post/17736136
> 
> 
> Peronally i prefer the LED TVs. The overall quality is just way better then a plasma and images cant burn into the screen.



Well isn't that special...


Buh Bye


----------



## lightguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gabby111* /forum/post/17736136
> 
> 
> Peronally i prefer the LED TVs. The overall quality is just way better then a plasma and images cant burn into the screen.



I prefer my wife's Infinity over my Ferrari.

It gets better mileage, the trunk is bigger, and has rear seats.


----------



## STRICK-9

*1. The "Model" you have.* Samsung PN50B550T2F

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Pending a divorce and am starting al over since I've lost everything. Previously purchased the 42" model 450 for my bedroom; however, bought this 1080P model for my living room but it will soon be sent to my bedroom while the 42 goes to the spare bedroom. Pending the purchase of a 58" or 63" next year.

*3. What do you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture while viewing sports and Blue-Ray Discs relative to the price I paid.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Warranty.

*5. What "Feature(s)" do you wish your Plasma had.*

Cinema Smooth, Ultra-Clear Bright E Panel, and THX Certification.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Bring back a decent standard warranty that covers more than just a year.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Ease of set-up.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

So far nothing...

No buzzing or double imaging as some have reported. Forgot to look at build date for those wondering if the post Oct dates fixed these previous problems.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Unquestionably, $909 USD was phenominal.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Don't base your purchase solely on what the picture looks like at the dealer, my friend kept telling me to buy the LED b/c it was brighter at the store and I had to explain Incond. Lighting, motion blurring and other indifferences regarding plasmas. Once set-up he was hooked as well for the price and picture quality.


----------



## bubbakja

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panny 58V10
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I researched TV's on here and reviews for awhile and decided I wanted the 96hz 24p processing for Blu Ray. This TV will be our main unit for awhile and i wanted something larger than 54".

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


The picture quality is just stunning. I replaced a Toshiba 57H83 crt projo hdtv and every day my jaw drops.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


My wife complaining that she can't make her SDTV shows full screen like you could on the CRT Rear projo /facepalm

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


The ability to make my wife stop watching SDTV

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Keep it up, this tv rocks my socks off

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Blu Ray, flat out I was not expecting this level of picture quality. The disney pixar movies are almost uncomprehensable. Everytime we pop a BD in I just sit there drooling.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Please see the SDTV/Wife battle.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I paid just over $2k. I worked at Best Buy from 2003 to 2006 so I've seen the HDTV market make the shift from CRT to DLP/LCD to Flat Panels and the stuff we sold for $6k is garbage compared to this tv. IF you have the money, this tv is absolutely worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I did run the webapalooza break in slides from 10pm til 4:00 pm (when we get home from work) everyday for a week straight. I have had zero,zip, nada image problems. I couldn't be happier with this TV.


----------



## cyannkillspetey

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 6020FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, these sets were always out of my price range, but under 2K I pulled the trigger!! Oh yeah vivid colors and deeeeep blacks were part of the equation.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


See Above Post


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Dont know yet, but will let you know once its installed in a few days!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Total control ocer color Temp adjustments










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Something so critical like color temp adjustments should not be left out.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Will Let ytou know once I watch Star Treck in BD!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


In my situation, Hell Yeah!!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


They are superior in everyway to LCD's, Dont get me wrong they are nice sets but Plasma's do movies justice!


----------



## NickFoley

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic VIERA TC-P65V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The reviews in different publications and this particular forum convinced me to go with this model. A trip to one of the smaller electronic stores in my area sold me on the unit once I saw the picture with my own two eyes.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


With only 1.5 days of time with this TV I've discovered how bright and colorful Hi-Def signals can be.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


So far I haven't found anything that I dislike.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


So far there is nothing missing that I'm aware of. I still have a lot of time to play around with the TV and discover what it does or doesn't have.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Continue to work on the Plasma technology and see how much larger that panels can become, while maintaining excellent picture quality.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much thinner this is compared to my previous Sony KDF-60X955. I'm not hanging this TV on the wall, it's currently on a stand and it's just impressive who much of a difference there is. I know the tech is different, but this is just remarkable.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I have it set to just the standard picture settings for the next 100 hours. I had expected it to look disappointing compared to the THX mode and surprisingly it doesn't. Out of the box things look a bit rough. However, I swear that it looked significantly better the next morning.


Since the TV fills up the room with picture I will need to buy a rug to place on the floor directly in front of this plasma. I don't want the light reflecting on the floor like that. I'll go shopping for one this week.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


For the deal that I got it at, yes. It was much cheaper than what it's available online for or at big box retailers, and I didn't have to be a member for a club to get this price either.


The price is right in line with what I paid for my Sony 5 years and 1 month ago, and this TV's technology is much better.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


The general feeling is that once you get these Plasma's home you should run solid color break-in slides for the first 50 to 100 hours that you use it. To me that's silly. You just spent a lot of money on TV and should have to be restricted to a prolonged art class where you reintroduce yourself to the color wheel.


Get the TV in your residence and for that same period of time keep the settings of the standard profile, make sure anti-image retention is turned on and be careful to watch content without logo that are stationary for extended periods of time. Do this and everything shall be fine.


----------



## mimeis

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung pn 63 550

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Biggest screen I could afford on my budget. After orering the Panny 65" S1 and waiting for 2 weeks, the retailer stated it was in back order. Sammy was my next choice. idnt want to wait. The 600hertz refresh rate over the 120 hertz of LCD's was a big factor. Was hoping for a pure, smooth fast motion, especially for sports.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size, nice colors

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Despite the 600Hertz refresh rate, even moderately moving objects leave a "trail", "blurr". Not much beter than the 60hertz LCD's I see at the store. I posted this in another thread. I am hoping someone will provide some insightfull thoughts.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing. It is otherwise perfect. Maybe, I just expect too much from the 600hertz RR. One one more thought, attach a latte maker on the side and then, it would be perfect!!!!

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep making great TV's and dont stop innovating.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. Have not heard the buzzing problem.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## haknslash

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TCP50G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reading numerous reviews, threads and any and all info I could find on this and the Samsung PN50B550. Most from here and other info from numerous other sites. I decided on the Panny based off visual in-person thoughts and also the reliability that seems to favor the Panny's better than the competiting Samsung.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It's a plasma!! Color is outstanding out of the box even!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


IR but I hear this isn't an issue as much as the initial days of plasma TVs. I also don't intend to be a bonehead about watching the same channels with tickers of playing my xbox with the same HUD for hours on end either.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It's got all I need, including some internet access!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None. Great set for a great price IMO.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The first time I turned it on in my living room my jaw dropped. Looking at these TVs in stores doesn't really help give anyone a good impression on any TV. Plasma is amazing!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet. Crosses fingers I'll never have any!










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Plasma prices have come down so far given the LCD and LED craze that it's a steal to buy any plasma these days IMO. A few years ago this TV would of easily cost a grand more. I had a LCD RP and looked at todays newer LCD flat panels and I'm still not sold on them even at 120hz. Yeah they are brighter but my living room and windows make any matte screened TV near unwatchable until the sun goes down. I love the deep rich colors of plasma and oh the lovely blacks!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Here is a picture taken of my new Panny! LOVE IT!! I just downloaded the burn in DVD so I'll have that running soon.


----------



## FastMatt

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P65S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Balance between solid performance, cost and screen size


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


fleshtones, black level


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Hard to come up with anything...65 in for $2200 with beautiful picture


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Had a LG 60PS60 briefly and really liked the control in the regular menu versus needing SM access to make the Panny really shine...could never get a really good black level with that set


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Seems to generate a lot of RF and had issues with my Dish Network receiver antenna feeding another TV upstairs...I would like to see it's radiated emissions test results


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


black level I was looking for and performance/size to cost ratio


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Indeed


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Very happy, especially after implementing cal settings via SM. If you want a large screen, I don't see how you can go wrong or make another choice. Let all the suckers pay the big bucks for the over-hyped sets like the Samsung LED LCD's and I will smile and enjoy.


----------



## AirSteph




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightguy* /forum/post/17742110
> 
> 
> i prefer my wife's infinity over my ferrari.
> 
> It gets better mileage, the trunk is bigger, and has rear seats.



...lmao !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoofman

*1. The "Model" you have.* Panasonic TC-P42G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* All the positive professional and consumer reviews I found on this model via the internet at various HDTV review sites.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* The performance and the price.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* SD content isn’t very good and the 24fps/48hz flicker is annoying so I stick with 60hz.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* Ability to render 24fps/48hz without the flicker.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* Correct the 24fps/48hz flicker issue.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* How much bigger it actually is. I ordered it online and had no idea what it would look like in person. Also the THX mode isn’t as dim as I had read about. I also feared the gray strip at the bottom on the frame would annoy me, but I think it’s rather stylish actually.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* The 24fps/48hz flicker.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* I think the price I paid online was worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* I bought this TV even after reading all the reviews about how dim the THX mode was. It’s not too dim with Blu Ray and with my lighting. It’s almost perfect. Also I don’t have the color decoding/antique look issue with THX I read about some models having. My manufacture date is October 2009 so I guess this issue was fixed. I don’t like the 24fps/48hz flicker, but 60hz is just fine. Not that big a difference. I am concerned about the rising black level issues I have been reading about. I will cross my fingers and hope that doesn’t happen with mine. So far black levels are amazing. Overall I am very pleased with the picture quality and features of this TV. I would highly recommend it based on the price/performance ratio.


----------



## jlhiowa

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

We were going to get the Samsung PN50B650 or TC-P50G10. When we looked, Best Buy only had the B650 displayed. I told a BB employee that we would use the TV for PS3 gaming, Blu-rays, and DVDs. I asked if there were any other models I should consider. He took us to the G10 which was set up in the appliance section..? The PQ was good, even though the area was very well lit. He checked their inventory and they had no B650s, and one G10, so we bought a G10.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The size and picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

There do not seem to be many configuration options in the menu. I just bought a PS3, and the menu is full of options.

The stand is a dust magnet.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Built-in wireless network card and a USB port.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Please strive to build plasmas that are more energy efficient.

Also, a 5.1 ch audio out to a receiver would be nice (not sure if this is technologically possible). Right now my PS3 uses HDMI to get video to the TV, and optical TOSLINK to get audio to my receiver.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How big it looks in our living room.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

It is very big! Our friend had to transport it in his minivan, and also had to help my boyfriend carry it.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes.

*10. Additional info.*

We went from a 1996 CRT to this monitor and are very pleased!


----------



## oldtexasdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



1.Samsung PN58B640SJF


2.Price-below 1200.00 Size- just right(max for my cherrywood center) Tech -low light vewing area


3.Reviews and price


4.Defination-black levels- no lag time on sports.


5.No SHVS input(I like to use this in place of turning on my HDTV amps and system)


6.SHVS input


7.Screw the 3 cable input and include SHVS


8.The color and defination


9.None


10.If you shop the prices are very good for the "Bang for the Buck"

No HDMI hand shake problems with my Denon, great pic after calibration with the Spears and Munsil disk inc. with my OPPO83BP. Intuitive remote with good options on the fly. Over all a great experiance and superior to my 2 year old 60" DLP Samsung 1080p but a lot harder to keep clean!


----------



## pokerface246

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Samsung PN50B430

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Picture Quality.... did i mention Picture Quality

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


How amazing it looks with HD Programming at an 8-10ft distance

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


350 Watts. Yikes.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


An auto-resize for them darm black-barred 4:3 commericals

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Get the advertised specs right! (see 1020 vs 1360 on the horizonal rez.. it's 1360!)

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How heavy a 50" Plasma can weigh

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


None
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


this TV on sale for under $700... yes!
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I was on the market for a comparable Panasonic. I'm sorry, but the difference in PQ was night and day on the 720p in-store ad feed at Sears. LCD's have come a long way, but Plasma's still 'look' better for less money. Also, don't fall for the 1080p is always better jargon. At the recommended viewing distances, the differences are negligible. And if you're under 50", definitely save your money.


----------



## SniperJoe

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Excellent picture quality

Great black levels

Excellent value given the price

Panasonic's great reputation

THX Mode

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Wonderful picture quality even during break-in settings.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Time it takes to break in, my own irrational fear of image retention.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

96Hz viewing.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep doing what you're doing! I'm thoroughly impressed as it is!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The relative ease I had setting it up. I was expecting a far longer setup / prep time before initial viewing.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

The only problem that I have is that I now have to go buy a new stand to hold it.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Absolutely. I paid $1255, which included shipping and I probably could have gotten a better deal somewhere else.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I want to say kudos to Amazon and CEVA Logistics for delivering the television to me in an extremely rapid manner. I placed my order on Thursday the 17th and my television was in my living room on Monday the 21st. That is an outstanding delivery time, especially considering the fact that it was the holiday season.


----------



## jbowker

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN58B550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Largest size screen for the area I was trying to fill and then read about a kajillion reviews between Panasonic and Samsung trying to decide which offered the best from a spec basis. Then I went and looked at the units at several stores. In end,, the Sammy was less $, and fit my entertainment center.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. Picture quality is great, looks good.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Not sure yet if I'm going to have a buzzing issue, so I'm reserving judgement.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. As dumb as this may sound after spending all this money on an HD diplay, I wish it had 1 S-video input for my SD cable box.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Add an S-video input


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. No surprises.....yet.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. See anwser to "4" above.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Well, 4 years ago, I bought an LG 42PX5D for $2500,,, the new one was $1600, and offers better quality picture and 18 extra inches of picture... I'm sure prices will continue to drop, and I"ll be beating myself in the forehead in the next year or so.......


----------



## jmaravig

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN50B560


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". It was a bundle with a home theater system and 2.0 profile player. For the money, couldn't pass it up.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. I get it tomorrow.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I've always been anti-plasma for a variety of reasons, but I'm hoping the technology has improved since I last researched this 3 years ago. Right now, I'm concerned about "break-in". This will only be used for Blu-rays and maybe some light gaming. Will I be in trouble if I play only Blu's during the break-in period and those black bars?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. See #2


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. See #2


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. See #2


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. See 2.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. This whole setup was only $1150. 25% was Christmas money, another 25% from my GF and the rest on me.


----------



## muse0213

1. PN50B850


2. I was actually looking at the PN50B650, but I could not find it any stores to demo it. So I ended up going to Best Buy with the missus to take a look at the 850's to get an idea of the 650's performance and was blown away. I broke down when I saw it was on sale and they offered a discount on an opened one that someone returned earlier to opt for the 58" 860.


3. I can't tell you yet. I'm waiting to get our new TV stand delivered and our current one can't hold it. I really want to plug it up, but I don't want to risk it with our mischievous cat around.


4. IR and burn-in. Mainly concerned about gaming, but I'm sure it will be OK with the proper care.


5. Cinema Smooth!!! I just found out only the 860 has it. I don't know if $700 is worth it...


6. Double check your specs in the manual and your website.


7. How crappy my Samsung LN40A530 is.


8. I have noticed the buzzing but it's VERY faint and I cannot hear it unless my ear is right next to the back of the TV.


9. Yeah, it seems pretty justified for what is offered.


10. I'd really suggest you take a look at Plasmas if you're on the fence. Burn in and image retention really scared me away for a few years, but upon further investigation it really does not seem to be as big of an issue.


----------



## Chardog

*1. The "Model" you have.* Insignia NS-P501Q-10A 50" 720p

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* The warranty(2 years). Had great reviews on bestbuy, and I had a gift card that I had to use. I didnt want to go smaller and dont want to spend too much.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* The picture quality and price. Compared to my 3 other lcd(all which cost substantially more), it was a no brainer. This plasma easily trumps them.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* Menu system and remote. The remote is overly simplistic and should have it's own separate input buttons instead of the menu system.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* better remote

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* Make a better more complete remote, it's not much to ask!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* Picture quality. Bought it online and kinda amazed at the PQ. My DVD's look a lot more stunning compared to LCD.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* Limited remote options. Not a lot of inputs, but minor issue; HTPC kinda guy and all I really need is 1 hdmi.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* 650 for a 50" plasma is a pretty good deal.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* I admit the brand name is scary to think about, but once you see the picture quality, you can name it "POS", and it wouldnt matter. The PQ is very good.


----------



## LASwede

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung pN58B860

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Excellent and detailed picture quality

Great black levels

Correct colors

Excellent value given the price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Wonderful picture quality even during break-in settings.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Glare due to the glass front, and IR worries.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had*.

As good blacks as the Pioneer Elite Kuro...









*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep doing what you're doing, but improve some component quality and customer service.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The amazing picture quality straight out of the box.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma*.

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*

I paid $2299 with free delivery from a reputable 'brick and mortar' store. That is about $1000 off from the original sales price.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I compared both the V10 and this Samsung, and both are really excellent Plasma TVs with different strengths. The Samsung became my choice after much comparison in different stores.


----------



## chirurgeon

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P42S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good deal

My sister got a Panny last year and it has worked very well


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Beautiful picture right out of the box


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far, except for a little worry about IR


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I can't think of any


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A simpler set up guide. If they had explicitly said pick the input method, I wouldn't have almost made a fool of myself on their customer service line. Found the input selection before a live person answered the phone


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The amazing picture quality straight out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love the look of the plasma, I would encourage anyone with a non bright room to get one.


----------



## Thom

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Read a lot of comments about how it was one of the best, if not THE best, plasma TV for home use; and then I found one for what I consider a good price.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The color, the darkness of the black, the detail in the black, the speakers, the speaker out connections, and the subwoofer out connection.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Occasionally, it has a problem HDMI handshaking with my TiVo HR10-250 (via Monoprice switch), leaving me at a black screen until I either power cycle the TV or the TiVo. Also, I have to be concerned about image burn.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Can't think of any.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Please keep making them. If not, please keep parts available for the next 10 years, at least.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How good the picture was, and how good the speakers were.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None yet.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

It was definitely worth the price I paid ($2750).

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

This Kuro replaces a Mitsubishi WD65831 DLP. I've never been happy with the colors of the 65831, and detail was lost in the blacks. Add to that the necessity to buy a lamp every year or two, plus the need to clean the optical path due to dust and film buildup, and you find living with a DLP annoying. In addition, despite having a large and lengthy mesh grill running under the full width of the 65 inch screen, the Mitsubishi only had a single TINY speaker on each end. Considering it was their Diamond series, it should have had at least a separate tweeter and woofer on each side. (I didn't want a home theater setup -- I've got too many remotes as it is.)


However, it was nice not having to worry about screen burn or screen aging on the DLP, nor physical screen damage (a DLP screen is just a piece of plastic, which is much cheaper to replace than a plasma or lcd panel.)


----------



## Cnd Joe

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P50S1


*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Boxing day Sale price, was cheaper than the Samsung I was looking at

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Good image straight from box

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Wish it had the fine tuning of colour like the Sammy's do

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Same as above


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Nothing so far, just don't give up on plasma

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Nothing yet

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


All good here, knock on wood


*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Paid $1399 cnd for it so I'm happy.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I upgraded over a 42 inch 720p Insignia plasma, glad I did. All I can say is if your humming and haghing over size always go bigger. I bought my old TV 3yrs ago and one yr after I bought it the 50's came out and I regretted not going for the bigger size.


----------



## jcissell

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung pN50B860


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great colors, decent black levels, connectivity options and slim design


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture and Connectivity


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Netflix option instead of Blockbuster...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing, good for me

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

great picture quality


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

I paid $1200 for this at a brick and mortar store, which was over 500 cheaper than anything i could find online. as well it was sticker priced at 1799, but this particular store allows price negotiation.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I compared Many different 50 inch plasmas before making purchasing this one, by contenders were Panny's and Sony's, and of course the lesser expensive Sammy 650,but after several in store comparison's and the deal I got on the 860 I couldn't say no..


----------



## noscivic

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P50S1



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Tired of the damn shadows that keep appearing on my Samsung DLP



3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture quality is way better than in the store.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Doing the break in routine and keeping my kids from messing it up during the process.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Im not sure, it does everything I want it to, for now!



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep making them more energy efficient!!



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It was not as heavy as I expected



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing, yet



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I have been looking at this tv for a long time, since they were released, in fact. This was the biggest I could put in my wall unit. Last year's 50" models were too large, so I would have to downsize to make it fit. I'm glad I held out. I like my S1 so far, but I have only had it a week, Im sure I'll be happy once it's broken in.


----------



## 3xrock

1. The "Model" you have

TCP-42G15


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Excellent and detailed picture quality

Great black levels

Correct colors

Excellent value given the price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

THX mode on this think is near perfect


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Worried about IR as I game a lot.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Swivel base


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Strive for Kuro


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Great, great pic all around, especially THX and gaming, with no calibration.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Got employee price on this so, I have no complaints. I'd like to see the Kuro come down but that's supply and demand.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The THX mode and black level on this is worth stepping up from the S1


----------



## rcp28

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic P50G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Various suggestions on avsforum and other web forums, went to Best Buy to check them out and was very impressed. Also went to a local audio/video store and asked the salesman what 42"-50" TV he would recommend in my price range and he was adamant on the G10. That pretty much sold me.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

True colors, great blacks, awesome price. $1200 at newegg, also found it for $1100 at sears...but that's a very close price considering sales tax from sears, and I needed it shipped anyways.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing really, yet. Everything is working well.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

I wish there was some way that I could stream directly over my network to the G10's ethernet, but the PS3 works well enough at that. Swivel would be nice.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep pushing the plasma tech!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Looks huuuuuuge in my room. But I'm sure soon enough I'll be used to it and be dying for more









*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Nothing yet.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Absolutely. My parents were quite jealous that I got such a nice set for $1200. They spent nearly $3000 on a 42" LCD six years ago, and the PQ is obviously not even close.


----------



## max6spd

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-50PX14

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Price, size, and picture quality

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture quality. The TV is for my family room where we just watch FiOS TV. The media room has a 52" Samsung LCD for Blu-Ray and PS3. So, this fit the room and budget quite nicely.
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


That it died after 3 weeks. Blinking red light syndrome.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Viera Cast or some other form of Internet connectivity like Netflix etc.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Resolve this "blinking red light" problem. After reading the threads on AVSforum, this appears to be a common problem for years. Its about time to fix the problem.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


That it died after 3 weeks.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


See #4 and #7

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I think this is a great TV and am getting it serviced. If the TV was just "enh" when it worked, I would've just returned it, but I think its worth a second chance. Based on what I read, Panasonic customer service is pretty good they were pretty responsive when I called today.


----------



## grif32

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic P50G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

My manager purchased this set and I helped him install it. After installing it I feel in love with it and went and bougth one to replace my 50" Sony LCD.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great Blacks, Jaw Dropping PQ for BD's and gaming is amazing on this TV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Honestly nothing right now.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing as of yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing, they are doing an amazing job.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how amazing the PQ is in a dark room. We watch alot of BD's at night and the PQ is just jaw dropping. Sports and video games also look amazing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Heck yes. I purchased my first Panny Plasma over 6 years ago (which I still have) and I paid two arms and a leg for it. I paid $1299 for this and thought it was a steal.


----------



## Dezbot

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN42B450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It was a gift for Christmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


So far, the picture quality. It's so much brighter compared to my old JVC 27" regular TV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The weird "blinking" it does when a scene is totally black. It cycles from black to grey to a lighter grey and repeats until the scene changes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I'm still learning about all the features it does have, but I think I would like PIP.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Don't know enough about it yet to make suggestions.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How big it really was!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


See #4. That and it sometimes turns on or off when I turn my Panasonic DVD Recorder (DMR-EH75V) on or off (usually only after I've played a DVD in it).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


So far, I'm very happy with it!


----------



## kamouflage

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P42S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price/Performance ratio


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Previously had a LN-32A450 so the size and colors blow it outta the water.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

All of the talk about burn-in and the whole break-in process is overblown to me.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A trade-in feature every year for a new, larger model.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing at this time.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I know it's been said but how much larger it is in my living room than at the store. How much larger it is than my 32" LCD, and also, picture quality compared to my old tv.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, only had it a day.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Yea, this one was way down from MSRP and what I've seen it at recently. Keep checking those ads every Sunday from B&M retailers and not only online, they'll have some gems every now and then.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I had been reading this forum for a while and I was thinking about spending extra and getting the G10 but realized that what I was coming from didn't warrant me spending the extra dough. More than likely I wouldn't even notice 80% of the problems folks find on here because I don't have high end equipment and am just a casual viewer. Pretty much anything you get nowadays will be fantastic when you get home so get something in your budget and don't go broke trying to keep up with the Jones'.


----------



## NitroTV

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN58B650


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture quality, Price, and size.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality. This HDTV is in our great room, the picture is mind blowing, we do not ever want to see ourselves on this TV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Maybe if it came with a calibration and break in disc.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Something solid in writing just how long the plasma panel life is and include a break in disc and calibration disc on next years models.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


We went from a 12 year old Hitachi Ultra Vision Rear Projection to this. The picture on this new Samsung Plasma out of the box is amazing!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Hmm, this really stretched our budget, but knowing what this HDTV does, yes the price is worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This Samsung PN58B658 Plasma is a great HDTV, and they say that after the break in period it will only look better, that we find very hard to believe since the picture with Direct TV is so great now and Blu-ray is mind blowing!


----------



## TAGLIA

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny TC - P50X1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price, Size and Picture quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Value


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Only 720P, not enough HDMI ins, useless features (NR, CATS, etc), Reflections.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080P.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Lighter borders around the panel to reduce reflections.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How heavy it is but also how easy to setup and calibrate.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Slight buzzing on very bright scenes with low volume.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.


It could always be cheaper.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Excellent value for size and a very nice second set.


----------



## cedarwood

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50S1

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Excellent and detailed picture quality

Great black levels

Correct colors

Excellent value given the price

Forced upgrade due to LG sparkle problem


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Wonderful picture quality even during break-in settings.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

N/A


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

N/A


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

N/A


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The amazing picture quality straight out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

I paid $0 due to warranty from S***.


----------



## redbone

1. The "Model" you have.

PN-50B860


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, Price, DLNA, features, previous Samsung experience, internet connectivity, only 57.5 pounds for hanging on a wall(without stand), and HDMI-CEC capability with my Samsung Blu-ray BD-P3600 player


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture... phenomenal


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Netflix, Pandora, 10/100/1000 Ethernet port, Built-in Wireless 802.11b/g/n. Firefox direct web browsing capability and ability to use an IR or RF based keyboard/mouse to surf the web directly without a computer.


What I would really love is for my plasma to be able to have a Cisco Telepresence camera/system attached to it and just use the built in networking of my plasma to make HD TP calls integrated with my Vonage line!!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Continue with the great integration of multiple technologies. Drive the TV to be the home "information portal device" so it can do more and be more for every family.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

All the features (weather, widgets, etc) and PQ right out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, it has been awesome so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It was $1699, the prices are definitely worth it but I know that price is still high and this set should sell for $1000 in the near future. They are making a great margin on this set at $1699 and there is definitely price elasticity to come down a lot.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If your looking for a great all around flat panel TV then I would recommend the B860. It is feature packed, incredible PQ, DLNA aware, and can be found at a very reasonable price these days. I researched and considered the Panasonic Z1/V10/G10 heavily but ultimately the price of the Samsung for the features and what I was getting made the decision an easy one to make. Good luck with whatever you buy, it is hard to go wrong these days with most of these sets as they all look amazing when in your home as the only display device.


----------



## onejake

*1. The "Model" you have*.

Panasonic TC-P8V10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Satisfaction with 42" Panny plasma I've had for nearly six year. Exhaustive research online, in various stores, talking to as many "experts" as possible and wading through page after page after page of opinions on AVSforum.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Big picture!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing... yet

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Widgets that would be more interest to me. (not a complaint)

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Provide an SD card with utilities.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The immersive feel of the viewing experience upgrading from a 42" tv.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*

My previous Panny Plasma was purchased for nearly 4K almost six years ago. (and was a display model that listed for well over 5K) The TV I have now would have cost me list price of $2699 (or up to 10% less) but I redeemed AMEX points for this. Total cost to me: Zero To answer the question. Yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

It all comes down to your personal preference between LED/LCD and Plasma. Since the TV is in an environment where the light, glare and shadows can be controlled, the plasma (imho) was a better choice.


----------



## ltjds

My New Plasma LG 50PS60 50" Flat Screen

Great Features

2,000,000:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio

600 Hz Sub Field Driving

1080p

THX certified

Good Price


----------



## Trigger2k9

*1. The "Model" you have*.

Panasonic TC-P42G15

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Good reviews, PC port

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Great HD picture

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Has a slight buzz from the back, THX mode is terrible

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

A guide feature with channel info, a USB port, more options to adjust the picture, more than 2 buttons should light up on the remote

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Stop using glossy bezels and stands. They only reflect ambient light and are a distraction.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Nothing really.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

The buzzing, also audible in the two S1 models I returned.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*

Compared to what they used to be, the prices are surprisingly good.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

If you're used to LCD, plasma may take some getting used to since it's not nearly as bright. But it looks more natural and won't temporarily blind you without warning.


----------



## AudioN00b

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Picture quality, price, and the cult like following on AVS.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Picture quality and the fact that is looks just as good off as it does on. Not bad for a uncalibrated TV with only 5 hrs on it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


150 hour break in period







. Kidding aside the set feels a little flimsy and fragile. Flat panel manufacturers really need to make their sets a little more rugged.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I think that Pioneer should have included a USB or a SD card. Also 3-D would have been nice. But at this point I'm nit picking.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


It's really too bad Pioneer stopped making these as these were the Corvette Z06 of plasmas (meaning it had great picture quality for a great price when every online retailer had specials on them).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Picture quality, the build quality of the remote, stand build quality, settings just about everything so far.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing serious


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


For the price I paid (1300 with stand and shipping) back in late December hell yes. However most prices with online retailers are getting out of hand seeing how you might be able to snag a KRP-600M for a few hundred more (google 600M and 500M and you will see my point).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This is my first serious plasma TV. I went from a Sanyo 26 inch TV that I had since college (this was back in 2000) and a roommates cumbersome "high def" (meaning 480p) TV. So needless to say its nice to step up.


----------



## realralfy

just picked up a Panasonic 54V10 at HHGregg......it was their demo, no IR or blemishes on cabinet......got it for $1300.....


Installing this baby on Saturday on an OmniMount ULPCL


----------



## modiGTI

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P50G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?


Went through user feedback, professional reviews, and looking at the set in person.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?


I love the PQ especially for the price.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?


The typical glass glare, but I'll be fixing that with some window treatments.









The power it sucks up.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



I wish it wasn't so heavy...what a pain to lug upstairs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


I had to go through 3 sets because of defects and buzzing, hopefully they

have better quality control down the line.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I thought the "THX" setting looked pretty good with no tweaking.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


-1st set: Dead pixels & HDMI 3 was DOA

-2nd set: Buzzing, major buzzing

-3rd set: Arrived with shattered panel, so I guess it doesn't count.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

For a Plasma...yes it is.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

N/A


----------



## pearlbluevtx

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P58S1

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Reviews of the Panasonic brand seem to be good

The price I was able to get for this unit compared to the V10 in pricing made it more desirable

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Only watched a little NFL playoffs so far and some TV shows but the OTA HD picture quality is awesome

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Not applicable yet...

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had*.


None that I can think of ...

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Seem to be excelling well at what they're doing

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Awesome pic quality. Ease of use with setup and 58" SIZE IS HUGE!!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma*.


None.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*


BB met the $1798 price that WM was advertising & I'm using BB's money for a few months ... so I bought a 46" LCD about 1.2 yrs ago and it was $300-$400 more than this!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


none that I can think of right now.


----------



## Eleanor D

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung pN63B590


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"

Previous Samsung owner

Recommendation of dealer

Favorable comments at AVS

Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality

Ease of use


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight buzz

Changing sources is a bit cumbersome


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None so far


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None so far


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality

Factory settings were quite good (especially for "movie")

Weight and difficulty moving on stand

Inputs on the far left side -- hard to reach my component rack


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Slight buzz. I switched to movie setting and placed an unused Real Traps Microtrap behind the TV. The buzz is nearly inaudible


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Yes. I paid a lot less than I did for a comparably sized DLP 7 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

For those with a buzzing problem. If you placed your set on a stand (i.e., you did not wall mount) I would seriously consider purchasing an inexpensive absorptive sound panel such as a Reatl Traps Microtrap and placing on the wall behind the TV


----------



## wkahn1961

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung pN63b590


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Looking at 60 inches and higher, the price was way better than competing sets. It is my second Samsung set - highly recommended.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Amazing picture! Only 3 inches thick. My last RP set was 2.5 feet wide.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Takes two people to move it. At 130 pounds, its heavy. Concerned a little about power consumption.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


3D ready


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Open the service menu to the user. Provide recommended picture settings per a standard calibration. Better instruction manual on exactly what the impact is for each setting.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Amazing picture quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Just tring to determine to determine the appropriate settings.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?


Yes, I paid 1/3 what I paid for my last rear projection set. Vanns.com seems to have offered me the best deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


For the price, I am not sure if there is any better value out there to get 63 inches from a name brand company. Anything larger would have cost a bunch more.


----------



## Jay510

Anybody who lives on the west coast and has a Video Only store within driving distance, they have a special price on the 42" G15 for $799. I couldn't even find a price cheaper online. Did noticed Best Buy is selling the mere U1 for the same price. Exchanged my 4 day old Toshiba Regza LCD for a G15 yesterday.


----------



## dusty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realralfy* /forum/post/17906781
> 
> 
> just picked up a Panasonic 54V10 at HHGregg......it was their demo, no IR or blemishes on cabinet......got it for $1300.....
> 
> 
> Installing this baby on Saturday on an OmniMount ULPCL



I dont see any 54" V10's for sale on their site, although I see they sell the G10 for $1300.


Are you sure it was a V10?


----------



## wmwilker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dusty* /forum/post/17920315
> 
> 
> I dont see any 54" V10's for sale on their site, although I see they sell the G10 for $1300.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it was a V10?



I've seen the 54" V10 at my local hhgregg.

It was listed at $1800+


----------



## chavez6676

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P42S1 Plasma


*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Sales guy said Panasonic makes one of the best Plasmas one the market. And it was on sale. I got $250 off.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


It's got a lot of color!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


The pixles are to big. The pixles seem to have some sort of wave affect. Resolution is not as high as my LCD.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Screen saver. And Auto turn off.


*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Connections on back are quirky. I loose signal to my satellite on occasion.


----------



## PhillMan17

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic P58S1

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price vs. Size - couldn't beat it!!!

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The size!!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

No PC Input.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Better fine tuning for PQ

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

nada

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

nada*

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Seems odd to me, but every time I turn on the TV, my receiver goes on with it, and the receiver is on MUTING and I have to turn mute off.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I paid $1425 (delivered) for this TV, CANNOT beat this deal!!


----------



## jmontea

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P50G15



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews on this website and Owner's thread. Found Open Box deal


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Detail I never saw from my Rear projection Hitachi.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Sleep timer


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Don't give up on plasma


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How good SD channels look


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


All good


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Paid $300 less than normal price cuz it was open box, so I'm happy.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Very impressed with the sleek look of the TV.


----------



## CT-Rebel

1. PN50B650


2. 50" was just the right size. Decided to go with Samsung because of superior color accuracy versus Panasonic. Black levels are really a toss-up and there is every reason to believe that over time the Samsung will improve against the Panasonic. Probably could have done just as well by picking the 550 but got a good deal on the 650.


3. I used Tom Huffman's settings and was surprised that a good many of the default settings that matter didn't need to be changed. Love the color quality. Looks natural. Also no buzzing. Built in December. Also, after 7 continuous hours the top vents are just barely warm. Hardly any heat at all from front of screen. Standard definition DVD's with no up-convert look great.


4. Have not found anything to dislike other than what I already knew.....speakers are thin sounding. Will fix with a Vizio soundbar and wireless woofer. Don't want speakers scattered all over the living room so soundbar it is.


5. Too soon to know what I don't like. that. TV just set up today. Has been on for 7 hours.


6. No advice other than to keep up the improvement of this technology.


7. Biggest surprise was just how good the picture was out of the box and how black the blacks were. Started out watching the Saints and Cardinals and could see all details of the black Saints jerseys. I know that isn't a good test but the blacks on this set are black.


8. No problems yet.


9. $1100 for a 50" HDTV? Of course the prices are worth it. I spent $599 for my 26" Panasonic tube TV back in 1990.


10. Nothing additional to add other than this is one fantastic TV.


----------



## l.turner3

1. The "Model" you have.

50" - 50G10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Was thinking on the S1, but the g10 has such superior picture to me, and i just feel better inside knowing i have the possibility to have the highest technology.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Great Picture and me and my wife love the silver strip, it looks awesome to us. We personally like the touch of color of the Samsung too so were really trendy design people


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Umm Nothing really, wish it has more options for changing the picture, but to be honest nothing, couldve got a 54' lol


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The Ability to use 24p properly, I havent tested yet so we'll see if it's "Unwatchable"


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing, they gave more features to higher models im not surprised


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It Sounds Cliche but it looks so much bigger in my house then in the store


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing but alittle bit of pixelation and voice skip, change the channel change back its gone, that was only with hd movies on tv...to specify spiderman 3


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yeah i couldve got mine for cheaper but the prices are amazing sears should be slapped.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This is a great buy i think 50-54 inch should be the max for a living room apartment or small house i was going to get a 58inch and im glad i didnt. Overall sweet deal, and awesome tv so far.


----------



## Djoel

1. The "Model" you have.

KRP-600M










2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I couldn't afford a 141, so I went for the poor mans version.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's my first Kuro beside a 7G Pio, and it's simply stunning and the blacks are just that impressive.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I had to pay for the speakers, this particular models don't come with speakers nor stand. Didn't mind not getting the stand though, oh and no tuner..Didn't care about the tuner either.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More HDMI in's, it only comes with 2.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None they're out of the plasma business, wish they were still doing their magic.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture POPS right off, and it's not even calibrate







.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I at first I thought it was turning on by it self , twice I got up to see it was on. But it must have been something I was not doing correctly.. I'm a boob.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

YES indeedy..I got this panel a bit before the Holidays, they skyrocket between the lack of these panel and the holiday rush...I've seen these panels over 1K what I paid for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Man if you can get your hands on one of these do it at a reasonable cost, they are well worth it.


Djoel


----------



## njgsx96

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 58" plasma - PN58B860Y2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I have been purchasing Samsung TVs (DLP for the last 2) for a long time. love their picture, quality and cost. Did some research here and throughout the internet and settled on this one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

This picture is absolutely amazing. I am only at 30 hours or so but after changing a couple custom settings, the picture far surpasses anything I could have expected from this TV.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Not sure it is lacking any features, at least that I would want. It pretty much comes fully loaded.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep doing what you are doing. I love this TV!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how good it looked. The TV is extremely thin and fits the room nicely. In the showroom you don't actually "see" the TV, I guess from sensory overload from all of the other TVs. On the stand in my house, it is a very attractive TV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. I hear a lot about the buzz these TVs make and while I do hear a hum from my TV, it is nothing more than the hum I hear from my parents' plasma. The fan from my DLP was louder.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think this TV is priced competitively but of course wish it was cheaper. Thank goodness I have a good hookup and was able to get it discounted even more. That makes it absolutely worth it. even still, without the discount, i would have gotten this TV anyway.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

To thsoe worried about IR, don't. I have 30 hours on my TV. I adjusted a couple settings to make the picture as best as can be and plan to re-calibrate after another 100-200 hours of use. I have watched movies with black bars, played PS3 games, watched SD content and HD content and I have yet to see any IR at all. My parents have a plasma as well and after 3 years, not a touch or hint of IR ever. So if IR is your main concern for avoiding plasma, I would say to not let it change your mind.


----------



## myke2010

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B850


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

BB had no V10s available in my area and this model was on sale for $1499.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Finally have HDMI inputs to clean up all my cable clutter.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none, has everything I wanted.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Redesign the remote, it's too ugly for a tv that looks so nice.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The colors and picture quality. I'm beginning to believe the in store plasmas are set to the worst PQ possible.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Only paid $300 more then I did for my Sony rear projection 8 years ago for a far superior picture, definitely worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I wish somebody had told me that you want at least 3 people to attach the tv to the mount.


----------



## acurax

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P58S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted a Panasonic, decided I did not need the extra features of the G or V series. Although the V10 I saw was stunning.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Deep blacks and very natural, but bright, looking picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I wish the remote had a button for switching between HD Size 1 and HD Size 2. I hate digging through the menu for it. Also, it is kinda heavy.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None. As I said above, I did not want the extra features. I was able to get the S1 at ~60% the cost of a V10.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

HD Size button on remote, and it would be nice if it was a little lighter I guess. Not that I am going to move it in the next 3 years...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I was surprised at how bright it was.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. Not even a spec of IR, and I did absolutely NO break-in period. Just have been enjoying Blu-rays, and Guitar Hero 5.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. The prices are the reason I started investigating plasma instead of LCD. The LED TVs are way too expensive.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Not sure why most plasma displays look so bad in the stores. Couldn't be happier with mine


----------



## dark_knight_II

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite Pro 151FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It's the BEST TV out there, no if's buts or questions about it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black levels, color accuracy (before and after calibration), looks


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

none so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish Pioneer sold one that was bigger than a 60inch, I would've bought that.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None - since they're going out of the business.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No surprises, I've known/read and read again about the Pioneer Elites. This is my second elite and nothing comes close


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I paid almost full price for it, I would've bought two or three if I didn't have any other responsibilities in life.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## bigmike05

1. The "Model" you have.
_LG 50PS30_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Positive experience with previous 50inch LG, 1080p_


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Price/Size for 1080p_


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_picture modes are lacking_


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_THX Mode_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_to include the THX mode found on a slightly higher end model_


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_no surprises_


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_Proper calibration_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_yes, good pricing on plasmas_


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## chrisullrich

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50V10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted a new TV after problems with last two Sony models. Decided on Panasonic after consultation and research.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looks great out of the box and better after some adjustments.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None that I've discovered et.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

None that I can think of yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I was surprised at how great the picture is with no adjustments.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

I spend a lot of time watching Blu-ray and other programs for work so yes, a good TV is worth the price to me.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Glad to have found these forums. Great source of info.


----------



## kram2583

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer KRP-500m


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Rave reviews on the forum. Realization that I was going to miss out on the Kuro phenomenon if I didn't act fast and secure one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Amazing picture quality out of the box. Inky, deep black levels. Looking forward to getting it calibrated and unlocking the ISF modes.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Occasional high-pitched buzzing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


3D capability, but I'd rather wait for that technology to mature.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Can't really make any suggestions because they're out of the plasma manufacturing business. But I suppose I want them to keep a bunch of spare parts around in case my set breaks under (or out of) warranty!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That it was not new in box as advertised but rather a display model and had some obvious IR. Even so, I was very satisfied with the picture quality and am working on resolving the IR issues. I did negotiate a partial refund of the purchase price to my satisfaction.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


See answer to 7.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I paid more for this set than any other home theater purchase I've ever made. But yes, it was completely worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I'm just happy I was able to find one of these units, even a display model. It will provide me with a stunning home theater experience for years to come.


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

1. pn50b860


2. I was looking for great picture quality and a nice design.


3. Everything so far (Still in break-in period)


4. Nothing yet.


5. Netflix but hey that's what the Xbox and PS3 are here for.


6. Fix the buzz and cinemasmooth issues.


7. Just how thin it really is.


8. A slight IR from watching a 2:35 a little too early but fixed easily. Buzz mmm it's there but I don't believe its the death buzz everyone speaks of.


9. At $1550 I stole it!!!


I am in search of a few caibrated settings for game mode and general tv watching and hopefully will find those elsewhere. Break in is almost complete!!!!


----------



## taigebu

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P42G15



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews on the net...


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


WOW !!! I never thought the picture would be so great !










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


nothing so far...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep on doing what you do best !


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I wonder how I lived without it...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Hmmm... Think so


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Going from a 90's CRT Philips TV to a 2009 Panasonic Plasma TV is a real treat







lol


----------



## DragonLoaf

1. The "Model" you have.


Insignia NS-P501Q-10A (AKA Samsung PN50B430 with firmware lite)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


When I saw the "lowest advertised price" of $648, I decided to do some research. I quickly learned from AVSforum and other sources that this TV is built by Samsung and is a PN50B430 with one fewer menu option. Many rave reviews and very few negative ones later, I visited the store and was pleasantly surprised by the PQ in the store, especially since I had mostly been unimpressed with plasma PQ in general beforehand. The decision was made even easier by the offer of 18 months interest-free financing.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


I love the PQ. This set is 720p and I always thought it was stupid to go that route. Actually I was stupid for thinking that. Mostly on this TV I am watching Netflix streaming through my wireless-network-connected Insignia Blu-Ray player and network television through cable. Netflix is 720p and of course the networks are 720p / 1080i. Even with the occasional Blu-Ray disc I find the experience more like seeing a movie in the theatre than on my LCD TV in the other room. More on that later.


Oh yes, this TV is HUGE! The NFL playoffs on this TV are sensational!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


As further confirmation that this TV is made by Samsung, there is a slight buzzing noise audible sometimes during silent moments. It doesn't bother me much at all.


The SD PQ is not so good, certainly below the SD PQ of my LCD TV. If I want to watch SD material I do it upstairs on my old Trinitron.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


There is no guide feature on this TV. On network channels it will show information about the show that is currently on only.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Well done! I didn't imagine a TV of this quality could be produced for so little.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was surprised at how good the network HD channels that Comcast is required to carry on their cable (except for ION, which looks crappy over the air too) looked on this TV. I am really enjoying network TV as never before, especially the sports programming.


I read a lot about burn-in problems with plasma sets, but there hasn't been a single hint of that with this TV. Very nice.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing at all, I love this TV.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Certainly on this TV the price is a steal. I feel like someone made a mistake with the pricing of this set, and I took advantage.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This is a great TV for a bargain price. In comparing it to my Sony KDL-46Z4100 in the other room, I realized that with Blu-Ray sources my Sony looks supernatural and my new Insignia looks natural. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy having the ability to count pores on Kate Beckinsale's face from 10 feet away, but that's not how I actually see in the real world. With the lights off and camped in front of my Insignia watching a movie, I feel like I am in the theatre due to the natural PQ. I'm happy to let my wife enjoy the name brand bragging rights while she watches the Sony; I'll pocket the difference and enjoy my new Insignia.


----------



## tkbryant

1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer Kuro 6020FD



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews on this website and Owner's thread. It's my dream set and for the price I stumbled upon, there was no way to refuse it!


3. What you like best about your Plasma?


The black levels & spot on color.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More calibration controls.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


No mas Pioneer


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Get it Tuesday!! Will reedit!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.




9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Paid $3876 including tax for a brand new one so yeah, I'm HAPPY!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


After over a year of constantly looking for the best deal I could get on a Kuro, I decided there was no way to pass up the offer bestowed upon me. I have my dream set and I didn't break the bank to get it!!


----------



## troyjc

1. The "Model" you have.


Pannasonic TC-P65S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, screen size, Reputation. Was a Sammy LCD fan previously


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Ease of use, calibration, no ghosting, video games are magnificent!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Worrying about burn in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


24p frame rate, but not worth the $$$ to go to the V series


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Use a lighted remote like the V series


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The incredible picture right out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet. I notice a flicker, hopefully gone after break in.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


65" plasma less than 52" sammy lcd 2 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


In my opinion, the panny beats the sammy 63" hands down. I compared both in my home. The panny was spot on for calibration using digitital video essentials blu ray, couldnt get the sammy as good. The panny is also better for reflection and dealing with daylight. The sammy has more bells and whistles, but worth giving up for the panny! Very pleased with this tv so far. They say they get even better after break in, can't wait!


----------



## Theoden

1. The "Model" you have.


Pannasonic TC-P65S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


After doing a lot of research, online and in store. I decided this was the TV I wanted. Wanted a large screen for immersion, and something that will last me a long time, without over paying.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Size, Cost, Picture Quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Possibility of Burn-In.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


24Hz Playback, Image Post Processing for poor signals.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How big it really was in my living room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


With the sale going on at Best Buy right now, yes. MSRP, no.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I am really enjoying this TV so far. I am being careful during the break-in period. The "Up" bluray looks spectacular on it, being that it is a benchmark bluray. Other blurays I have watched so far leave a bit to be desired, as does my cable's HD channels, but that is not the TVs fault, it is the source media.


----------



## Cherylandmike

1. The "Model" you have. *Samsung PN58B560*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Decent online reviews and a traditional PC input that was missing on the entry level Panosonics. My local appliance shop offered it for less than any online shop, offered 3% sales tax an included free delivery.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Size/impact from my 8.5' seating distance and dedicated settings for each input.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *I understand that I need a professional calibration, but out of the box the black levels are nowhere near my old 27" HD CRT.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Direct acces to the inputs and better quality upscaling for legacy formats.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *My wife didn't say it was too big and how "intense" Band of Brothers can be.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *BBC America isn't available in HD from Verison Fios.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Yes. Now the hard part is tring to put on your blinders and not suffer from buyers remorse. I was in home theater retail when plasma debuted at $15,000 for a 42" and $20,000 for 50". The last time I bought a TV in 2005 they were still well north of $5,000.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *Thanks for all the tips here.*


Cheers,


----------



## Solaris!

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer Kuro KRP-500m*










2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Looking around on AVSForum*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Awesome picture*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*It's heavy, noisy, and gets hot*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Nothing*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*Better quality control*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*It's huge!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Loud buzz and 2 dead pixels*










9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
*Sure*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*So much information on this forum!*


----------



## bruindude11

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer Kuro Signature Elite 101fd*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Wanted to upgrade from pioneer 4280*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Best picture I've ever seen, ridiculous blacks*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing so far*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Nothing*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*None since they stopped selling TVs.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How much better the picture was compared to my 4280*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
*Definitely, if you know how to negotiate a good deal*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I definitely suggest that anyone who is contemplating buying a Kuro buy now because they are not going to be around much longer. It's well worth the money.*


----------



## psumazda6

1. The "Model" you have. *Pioneer Kuro Pro-111FD*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Reviews on this forum, and my own eyes.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma. *The picture*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Nothing*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Nothing*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. *N/A*









7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Despite the forum warnings, I'm still surprised that a TV that seemed so huge on Day 1, now seems a little small*.









8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None*

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it. *Lucked out with timing and secured a new 111 shortly after the Pioneer exit news broke. For me price paid was definitely worth it.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *WAF can be a good thing...she picked the Kuro*!


----------



## Ian

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 50b850


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Best picture on a TV set I've ever seen.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Incredible PQ, incredible anti-glare, full-features, very stylish


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

- Some IR when watching a channel with a prominent banner or bug, but goes away when I use the scrolling feature.

- The buzzing out of the back is so loud I can hear it 16 feet away, but doesn't bother me too much



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

It would be nice if plasma makers would actually do the break-in procedures prior to boxing them for sale.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How great the anti-glare is. I can watch in broad daylight without closing my blinds


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

As mentioned above, some slight IR, some buzz. Nothing else.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

I got mine just before Christmas at a fantastic price - definitely a good deal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This is definitely the best looking TV and the best PQ I've ever seen - I'd give it an 8 out of 10 (just knocking it down a bit because of the IR and the buzzing)


----------



## RomeSC

1. The "Model" you have.

~PN50B850


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

~Started with the LN46B640 LCD, but the motion blur and input lag killed it for me. Then moved to a pn50b550 plasma, and the picture was unbelievable, but the glare was atrocious and made the TV unwatchable with lights on or sunlight. Went back looking for a pn650 but they are discontinued. Got the 850 instead to reduce glare and the double image effect that the 550 had when viewing from angles.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

~Anti-glare, single pane image (no double image effect), no motion blur.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

~ having to break it in, which i am currently doing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

~ Don't know...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

~ Every time we switch input we have to turn down the contrast and brightness. Stop setting them on 95 out of the box. Really annoying, and potentially harmful so it seems in the first 100 hours.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

~How well the antiglare works. The 550 was unwatchable for me with the glare, the 850 cuts the glare in half at least. that and it really is CRAZY thin... 1.2" yikes!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

~None so far. The 550 had bad IR the first day we played with it, hopefully this one doesn't. Dont know though, because we have been using break in images so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

~We got our b850 new in box for $1299. Way over our original budget. if we could have found a 650 we probably would have bought that instead (dont need the slimness, although it is nice). However, for what the Tv is, I think it was a good price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

~ the plasma has a much better SD image than the LCD.


----------



## Kathy

Here's somebody with too much time on their hands. Thought it would be interesting to see what forum members are buying. Here's January's purchases:


PANASONIC

TC-P50G10 4

TC-P42G15 3

TC-P50G15 1

TC-P42S1 3

TC-P50S1 3

TC-P58S1 3

TC-P65S1 2

TC-P50X1 1

TC-50PX14 1

TC-50V10 1

TC-54V10 1

TC-58V10 1


SAMSUNG

PN42B450 1

PN58B560 1

pN63B590 2

PN50B650 1

PN58B650 1

PN50B850 3

pN50B860 3

pN58B860 2


PIONEER

Kuro KRP-500M 3

KRP-600M 1

Kuro 6020FD 1

Elite 101fd 1

Kuro Pro-111FD 1

Elite PRO-151FD 2


LG

LG 50PS30 1

LG 50PS60 1


Insignia

NS-P501Q-10A 1


----------



## NitroTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/18042586
> 
> 
> Here's somebody with too much time on their hands. Thought it would be interesting to see what forum members are buying. Here's January's purchases:
> 
> 
> PANASONIC
> 
> TC-P50G10 4
> 
> TC-P42G15 3
> 
> TC-P50G15 1
> 
> TC-P42S1 3
> 
> TC-P50S1 3
> 
> TC-P58S1 3
> 
> TC-P65S1 2
> 
> TC-P50X1 1
> 
> TC-50PX14 1
> 
> TC-50V10 1
> 
> TC-54V10 1
> 
> TC-58V10 1
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG
> 
> PN42B450 1
> 
> PN58B560 1
> 
> pN63B590 2
> 
> PN50B650 1
> 
> PN58B650 1
> 
> PN50B850 3
> 
> pN50B860 3
> 
> pN58B860 2
> 
> 
> PIONEER
> 
> Kuro KRP-500M 3
> 
> KRP-600M 1
> 
> Kuro 6020FD 1
> 
> Elite 101fd 1
> 
> Kuro Pro-111FD 1
> 
> Elite PRO-151FD 2
> 
> 
> LG
> 
> LG 50PS30 1
> 
> LG 50PS60 1
> 
> 
> Insignia
> 
> NS-P501Q-10A 1



Hey Kathy, thanks for the info, interesting stuff. Notice there aren't any Panasonic TC-P65V10s on the list.


----------



## Slickman

You can add another to the TC-P50G10, I bought it but haven't received it yet.


----------



## TheFactor

A Panasonic TC-P65V10 Plasma and to keep it simple the reason is I wanted the best display I could afford


----------



## Kathy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NitroTV* /forum/post/18042605
> 
> 
> Hey Kathy, thanks for the info, interesting stuff. Notice there aren't any Panasonic TC-P65V10s on the list.



This was January only. There were purchases of the P65V10 in December.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18043567
> 
> 
> A Panasonic TC-P65V10 Plasma and to keep it simple the reason is I wanted the best display I could afford



^^Dont forget to add me to the list bought mine Jan 30 2010














^^


----------



## evan27

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B530


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Excellent picture quality and price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The rich colors and deep blacks. Blu-Ray looks awesome. No "fake" looking picture as with LCD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Periodic IR makes me paranoid.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Resistance to IR. Better sound quality. The sound is ok, but could be better.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Continue to do what you're doing. Plasma looks awesome. I hope that the IR retention issue will become even less of something to worry about in the future.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

n/a


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I had a pixel go out... Samsung promptly replaced the panel.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Got a great deal on this. No complaints here.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great TV for the price. Look forward to enjoying it.


----------



## NitroTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/18045217
> 
> 
> This was January only. There were purchases of the P65V10 in December.



Thanks Kathy, we would love to own that HDTV if the price ever drops below $3,000.00, but we don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## LMALM53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NitroTV* /forum/post/18042605
> 
> 
> Hey Kathy, thanks for the info, interesting stuff. Notice there aren't any Panasonic TC-P65V10s on the list.



We ordered the TC-P65V10 on Jan 17th. Soon as we receive it will post our first impressions here. Hoping it comes soon!


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMALM53* /forum/post/18051657
> 
> 
> We ordered the TC-P65V10 on Jan 17th. Soon as we receive it will post our first impressions here. Hoping it comes soon!



Picked mine up Jan 30th and loving it, your going to be very happy


----------



## Kathy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NitroTV* /forum/post/18049771
> 
> 
> Thanks Kathy, we would love to own that HDTV if the price ever drops below $3,000.00, but we don't see that happening anytime soon.



I too was hoping I could pick up a 65" V10 for $3,000 or less, but given the scarcity of them, that doesn't seem to be happening, which is why I settled on a S1. I sure hope I don't regret it. It will be delivered Thursday.


It was so unlike me to not get the top of the line. I am going to have Chad B. calibrate it after 150 hours, so should be good to go just in time for summer when I never watch TV.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/18056752
> 
> 
> I too was hoping I could pick up a 65" V10 for $3,000 or less, but given the scarcity of them, that doesn't seem to be happening, which is why I settled on a S1. I sure hope I don't regret it. It will be delivered Thursday.
> 
> 
> It was so unlike me to not get the top of the line. I am going to have Chad B. calibrate it after 150 hours, so should be good to go just in time for summer when I never watch TV.



I ended up getting a fair deal on my V10 65 considering there getting pretty hard to get and got the last one in my area for 3300 . I almost or could of got one for 3100 and a minimum of a 30 day wait with people a head of me and no guarantee I would get one so I spent the extra 200 and got the last one in stock somewhere else . Dont worry im sure you'll be happy with S1 there very similar to v10 and im loving mine ,I still cant wipe the smile off my face. What a beautiful display


----------



## Wasyonamegirl

Hi all I'm new to the forum as i just bought my first hdtv on wednesday 2/3/10.


Here is the lowdown:


1) Samsung PN50B550T2F


2) I managed to get a good deal on the tv (paid $899 and got an additional discount on the sony ht ct100 soundbard setup for $219 and got bestbuy to throw in a $50 giftcard as well







) couldnt pass up a deal like that.


3) I would have to say the picture quality is amazing compared to the lcd and dlp displays. my place is usually pretty dim with the lighting so the picture is outstanding


4) the only thing I dont like about the plasma is that its a samsung and thiere website is horrible at keeping up with firmware updates. my tv is firmware 1020 and the latest one on the website is 1018. seems a bit strange but whatever


5) I dont know if there is a feature i wish i had. I could say the internet widgets although i read they're laggy at best. My Computer is hooked up to my tv so i have all the internet i need.


6) I would suggest they keep the website current. other then that i have had a lot of success over the years with all samsung products from home theater to cell phones as well


7) I have been researching tv's for quite some time so there wasnt any surprises for me personally. im sure ill be surprised when i get my next electric bill










8) The only issue I've had hasnt been with the tv as much as it has been with comcast. They gave me the hd box and for some reason only the very basic hd channels are working. They are coming monday to alleviate the situation.


9) If you know how to sweet talk the people at bestbuy I would say yes. Everything has a price and just because its advertised at that price doesnt mean thats what you have to pay.


10) I would say (and im sure im not the first or the last) GET A SOUNDBAR! that stock speakers on the flat pannels are an atrocity to mine and anyone whose listening's ears.


----------



## LMALM53

I promised an update with pics so here it is!


BB delivered and setup the TV yesterday. So far the it looks great! We have played around some with the various picture modes and have found that the Standard, Studio Ref and THX modes with the default settings seems a little too dull for our tastes. We tend to prefer Vivid, Game and Custom. We are not planning on changing defaults much at this point though and we want to burn in the unit for at least 100 hours before having a professional calibration done. We currently have only the PS3 hooked up for BlueRay, Netflix streaming and gaming. We are waiting for ATT Uverse to come to our area so for now we are only using the signal from our 20 year old antenna up in the attic. We want to live with it for awhile before deciding on a receiver and sound system. We may also need to do some window curtains for sound dampening and reducing glare since we have a wall of windows adjacent to the TV. Lots of time to figure that out....for now just enjoying the view! Just in time for Super Bowl too!


Here are some pics I took yesterday. Our in the wall HDMI cable is not working so we had to connect an external cable to HDMI 4 for the PS3 until we can trouble shoot it.


This is our *OmniMount OL200FT* which is rated for 200Lbs and 70" screen but I'm beginning to wish we had an articulating mount instead. Its really hard to access the rear panel since this mount keeps the TV so close to the wall especially with a tilt added.









*This is right after the TV was mounted and we started checking out channels. I think most my pics were taken with the TV picture set to Game mode. Some of them might be Vivid though.*









*Some Zuma screen pics from the PS3:*


















*This is a better pic of the room. Next to the fireplace and windows on the adjacent side. High ceilings and hardwood floors are going to be a challenge picking the right sound system. So we are going to take some time making that decision.*









*Some sports shots:Had to hand hold the camera without a flash so you will see some motion blur*




































*Some commercials: (love the Lexus one)*
*Dennys*








*

Lexus*









*Batman Begins BlueRay DVD Shots from PS3: (thin blue vertical line in left 1/3 of screen is a reflection from a light source in the room)*





























Sorry if this is photo overload but can you tell I'm excited??


----------



## TheFactor

Congrats !!! i've had my Panny TC-P65V10 for about a week and love it more everyday day and I loved it since day one . Its simply amazing from the PQ to the looks of the display itself AND YOUR WRIGHT JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUPEBOWL







I better get ready lol heres the stand I choose for mine, also in a little less then a week i've logged over 52 hours so about halfway to calibration time. I cant imagine it looking any better it looks so good now







btw great pics you've posted


----------



## Slickman

Not sure if I updated on this thread or not, but I ended up cancelling my 50" G10 order because they had it backordered, good thing I did with the black level issue not going to be fixed anytime soon, or ever. You can now count me for February for the Samsung PN50B860 Kathy, ordered it Friday and expecting to get it Thursday or Friday.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slickman* /forum/post/18088784
> 
> 
> Not sure if I updated on this thread or not, but I ended up cancelling my 50" G10 order because they had it backordered, good thing I did with the black level issue not going to be fixed anytime soon, or ever. You can now put me down for February for the Samsung PN50B860, ordered it Friday and expecting to get it Thursday or Friday.



Be Careful the Sammy's have a known issue for the "BUZZ" , that would drive me nuts, but they all have skeletons in there closet . Although some aren't experiencing the buzz as bad as others the same goes for the black level issue on some of the g10s


----------



## PundaSmith

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TCP50S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Cost and reviews and comments from this site. I was chasing the Sears deal, but couldn't so ended up paying about $1,099.00 at Amazon


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Hmmm, the vivid color - wondered why I waited for so long to get it.. pleasantly surprised


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Wish it had more HDMI ports - 3 at the back and one on the side. But maybe I am pressed now because I don't have a digital receiver. Once I order my Onkyo 607 at the end of the month, I will have to route everything through it..can't wait


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Still testing, so maybe I will detect some more later -- but so far, very satisfied. I don't know whether it has VGA input for connecting my laptop


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Continue the manufacture .. don't stop


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Just how vivid the color is , and the size.. more detailed TV and video pictures. Streamed Mrs. Doubtfire from Netflix, and the kids just loved it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. The pictures looked blurry for some of the TV channels -- for example, Fox Soccer Channel and the SuperBowl tonight. I am still breaking it, and when I get my S&M calibrating DVD later in the week, I will see if there is any improvement


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes, quite good -- for about 1000


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. None, at the moment


----------



## Ronmarr1

Just bought my 65V10 yesterday - should be here in a week or so. Great price - less than I thought it would be - including delivery & setup - They knocked another 100.00 off because not immeidately in stock.


I had been going back and forth for weeks between this and the 55" Sammy 8500

but in the end - The natural , clean, organic PQ did the trick.


65" didn't hurt either.



To: TheFactor - Where did you get your stand? I also have a good sized center speaker

and your stand looks perfect.


Thanks


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronmarr1* /forum/post/18097273
> 
> 
> Just bought my 65V10 yesterday - should be here in a week or so. Great price - less than I thought it would be - including delivery & setup - They knocked another 100.00 off because not immeidately in stock.
> 
> 
> I had been going back and forth for weeks between this and the 55" Sammy 8500
> 
> but in the end - The natural , clean, organic PQ did the trick.
> 
> 
> 65" didn't hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> To: TheFactor - Where did you get your stand? I also have a good sized center speaker
> 
> and your stand looks perfect.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thats funny because thats what I narrowed it down to also was the Sammy 8500 and the Panny v10 58 or 65 and went with the 65 im so happy with my choice love the v10 plasma beautiful PQ YOUR GOING TO BE VERY HAPPY







I already have over 50 hours logged on mine in a week and a day







Halfway to calibration time







Anyway the stand I have says its made for up to a 40" but its rated at holding up to I think 133pounds but there always under rated for safety reasons. My salesman weighed in at 220 pounds and sat on it lol and it was fine its built like a tank it has steel cross frames under each sheet of glass "shelf" with steel sleeves in the wood were they screw in . im very happy with it and had a hard time finding one to hold my Digm cc-690 center. Any way I couldnt remember the name of the stand so I looked it up for you and got you the link. I bought it at BB Hope this helps http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Whalen+F...&skuId=7941089


----------



## Ronmarr1

Thanks for the tip on the stand!


Where's a good place to start regarding settings for the 200 hr. burn in?

I know about keeping it going w/o bars/pillars, etc. and keeping contrast/brightness down and I have been on the other threads and couldn't find a link for the SD card w/the frames - the link is for a DVD.


Thanks again for the info. (sorry to drift off point)


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronmarr1* /forum/post/18097876
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the stand!
> 
> 
> Where's a good place to start regarding settings for the 200 hr. burn in?
> 
> I know about keeping it going w/o bars/pillars, etc. and keeping contrast/brightness down and I have been on the other threads and couldn't find a link for the SD card w/the frames - the link is for a DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the info. (sorry to drift off point)



This is what a well knowledgeable friend on the forum told me that has a 58 v10 and has recommended these for safe settings until I get it calibrated . Custom Mode


Contrast = 73-75

Brightness = 60-62

Color = 38-41

Tint = 0

Sharpness = 0

Color Temp = Warm 1 (Warm 2 after applying service mode tweaks)

Gamma = Mid

Panel Brightness = Mid


Pro W/B settings leave at 0 for now


THX Mode


Leave at the defaults except turn sharpness down to 0 and change Color Temp to Warm 1.


----------



## smitbret

1. The "Model" you have.Samsung PN50B550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".Finally took the bait and jumped into HD last year. I'm a sports junky and a photographer, so I knew I wanted plasma to handle action and accurate color and had decided on a PN50A550 last year. Went to my favorite local store to buy it and they were out of stock. Took a rain check, but gave up waiting after six weeks. Picked up a 47" Vizio LCD at Costco and loved it. I happily watched a lot of football on it last fall, but when I'd watch football on my dad's 50" Panny, for some reason it just looked a little bit better. When I finally realized that his was plasma, it was all over. I just kind of shopped around till the price was right. When the PN50B550 finally went on sale at $959 locally I went down, talked them down to $899 and took it home.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.I shuffled through about five different sets of picture settings that I'd found on the internet till I found the "right" one. The picture is so smooth, like butter. Just need to get used to the glossy look. Works much better with my Logitech Harmony 700 remote than my Vizio did. Piano black is always in style. So many picture settings.... love the white balance controls! 50" just seems so much bigger than 47", I was surprised. I was worried about glare, but it has been a non-issue. You can see it when the tv is off, but never when it is on.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.The panel buzz is there, although I can only hear it when there is no sound, but I'm not surprised since I live at 4800 feet. The speakers are just dreadful compared to the Vizio it replaced. Doesn't seem to handle SD content as well as the Vizio did, although that just may be because the tv is larger and we are still sitting the same distance away.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.Wireless internet connectivity, if for nothing more than firmware updates.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.The piece of plastic that covers the slot where you would mount the stand (if you weren't mounting it on the wall) didn't fit very well and the screw holes were not tapped properly. It was a pain in the neck to get it on. A longer power cord would have been nice.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.It wasn't as heavy as I thought it would be. I can't believe the way the colors pop..


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.None, really. Image retention scares me. The SO watched three hours of Ghost Whisperer that were in SD 4:3. I could see the vertical black bars on the edges of the screen when it would go blank, but they werent' visible when there was anything on the screen. It was completely gone this morning.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.On this tv, absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.Makes me wanna get the PN42N450 for my bedroom. If no problems come up in the near future, I can't see myself going back to LCD.


----------



## wjberr

Well, my TCP58S1 was delivered on Sat... got it mounted in the space I had to build into, and I am running the slides via SD card when we are not watching it... Won't get Dish HD until this coming Sat, so we can hardly wait!


Also have a BD60 coming as well as a Yamaha RXV765... the only thing now is speakers... and this is going to take a while...


----------



## scrapin240

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TC-46PG10


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".All the great reviews from reviewers to owners. and bc plasma's have better PQ than LCDs generally.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. PQ and Blacks


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. That I will overnight lose my blacks







, and the THX mode could be brighter


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. PIP, FW updates through VieraCast and better manufacturer quality standards


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. fix the black issue


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. The black level issue


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. nothing i haven't mentioned previosly


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. It was $100 cheaper during the same week, and I didnt get a price adjustment. currently the Picture is great, and I hope it stays that way


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. don't buy 2009 panasonic plasmas, i found out a month too late


----------



## jkc95035

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC 58 V10. Had it for about 3 weeks.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I was actually looking at a Samsung plasma, but the store had the Panasonic at a better price and I've heard good things about the V10.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


So far, PQ is great. Setup was pretty simple.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


An actual alpha-numeric keyboard on the remote would be great for using the V-Cast feature.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


I have young kids. Not sure how thick and tough the glass covering the screen is, but it'd be REALLY nice if the TV comes with a replaceable plexiglass front shield to protect the glass from a thrown toy or something.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That the Quick Startup Guide did not include the network connection.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


The audio sounded a bit "puny" as default. Had to adjust the bass/treble.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


The prices is hard to beat. With all the attention on the new LED lit LCDs, plasmas and LCDs are good buys.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


It'd be nice if they can add Netflix to V-Cast.


----------



## Raise

1. The "Model" you have.


TC-P50S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Size/price/picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Simplicity - Im not one for a bunch of fancy features

Picture quality - My God I love this picture in my dark room


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


My first 5 sets had stuck pixels but this one has none so far...keeping my fingers crossed

Maybe a little better remote control


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Ethernet connectivity would be nice, but not a big deal. My BD60 has that so no biggie. Also, I can use my SD card for any firmware updates


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Improve the remote control


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


My jaw hit the floor when I saw the picture quality at home versus the store. now I know why so many people buy lcds in the store. The store lighting makes lcds shine. Dim/at-home environments make plasmas shine. Unfortunately, not many people take the time to bring one home and try it out because they look dull in the store. I even tried a Sammy B550 along with this one in my same room, and though the sammy has a sharper picture, probably because of the difference in the AR filters, i much prefer the picture of the panny. It seems much more natural and real.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


My first 5 sets had stuck pixels


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Very much worth it. For plasma, better picture for less money


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I sure hope that this whole rising issue 1) is overexaggerated 2) wont personally affect me 3) if it does affect my set, i hope it wont be noticeable


----------



## chrisBM

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PS42B451


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price & picture quality.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Excellent PQ on SD content. "Wow factor" in HD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Love everything so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Well, I wish the thing knew how to make pancakes, otherwise is great.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


None, keep up the good work.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


PQ definitely, makes my 32" Bravia LCD look so dull.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely, got it for around $600, which is a great price for a 42" Plasma where I'm from(Romania). There were very few options in that price range, and those would have been some obsolete models of 42" LCDs or some middle class 32" LCDs ("5"series from Samsung, LH50 from LG or "P" series from Sony)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


No IR, no noticeable screen reflections, one of the best-buys in low-budget category.



PS: excuse my poor English, not my native language.


----------



## Tomash

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic Viera TC-P50S14


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, and picture quality. $980 for a 50", 1080p Panasonic plasma is a great deal, especially if you consider that none of the LCDs in its price range come even remotely close to the Panasonic's picture quality, and to even begin to match it you'd have to spend like double its price on an LED-lit LCD.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture. I made my move from an older 27" CRT, and the difference is mind-blowing.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Umm... Glare? It's not really an issue in my living room though. I don't know what else - I'm extremely satisfied with this TV. I do worry a little about the whole rising black levels issue. Time will tell.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Couple more inches of real estate, though 50" is huge in its own right.

I guess I wish it had more HDMi ports on the back, there's two there (along with two component inputs) and one more on the side, and wish I had three on the back in exchange for of one of the component ins.

Just nitpicking really, I can still hook up to in any device I will own in the foreseeable future.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Put proper and detailed plasma break-in instructions in the manual.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture. Virtually all of my past experiences with HD material have been limited to LCD viewing, and one of the first things I popped in after unpacking the TV was Planet Earth on Bluray. I'm sure you can imagine how low my jaw dropped.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, so far.

Biggest worry is burn-in, but I'm pretty sure Im being careful enough about that. No more than 30 minutes of the same channel, game, or non-16:9 aspect ratio for the first two to three weeks.

I'm also concerned about the rising blacks issue, though I don't seem to be hearing much about this problem from the S1/S14 crowd. I'm wondering if it's because the S1/S14 aren't as affected, or because not to many S1/S14 owners know about AVS forums, or this problem.

Again, time will tell.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

$980 for this?? hell yes, I think it's worth it. Would I love to see the prices plummet by 90%? Of course, but that doesn't mean this TV isn't a superb choice.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A few pictures:

($50 Ikea bias lighting - balling on a budget)


----------



## frito

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 50" X1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price and performance for our viewing distance of 9 feet


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Contrast, Colors, Motion resolution


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


the possibility of burn in however slight it may be


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


1080p native but at our viewing distance it would not make much of a difference


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Fix the rising black level problems so nobody can complain about it










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much better it performs vs every other 1080p LCD TV i own or have owned.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Definitely Plasma's are a great value today.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


if your on a budget you really cannot beat the 50X1 its a steal of a price and looks awesome at 9 feet away


----------



## johnrocks

I am considering Panasonic TH-58PZ850U , and have got enough feedback .

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wasp_21

1. Samsung 50B550

2. Panasonic is ridiculous in price.

3. It's HUGE, and the PQ is fantastic.

4. Bezel is a bit dated. Otherwise nothing.

5. Nothing really.

6. Update the bezel, and look into single glass sheet.

7. Just how awesome the PQ was, colour, size, motion.

8. None. Limited IR, no buzz, just good viewing.

9. Not in SA. Totally ripped off.

10. Really a great TV.


----------



## popalazarou

hi Newbie just here, plz dont burn me down if im in the wrong place or saying daft stuff.

i just got a txp42g15. I am very pleased with it so far ,even though im running the 120 burn in images and have the settings lowered ( just sd for a while and brief hd n ps3 n pc







. I dont watch much telly to be honest and will be mainly using it for pc and blu rays. I like the look of it more than when i looked as them in the shop as i was initially set on a v10. The g10 and g15 seemed to look cheap in some way in the shop, but hands on reveal its decent kit The case and build seems very sturdy and the bezel and stand are nice. I think the picture is great and when i plugged my pc in the hdmi it was recognised correctly and runs great from my sapphireHD4890 which has native hdmi. (anyone using catalyst 10.1, i would love to know what setting you use for pixel mapping and itc and things like that) I tried briefly some games and some hd content playing in media player classic. I was impressed at the quality of the colours and blacks. HD though a good media player on pc looks amazing ! Of course i can stretch it and crank up the settings when it gets a few hours on. I havent really got anything to say in a negative manner about it, honest. I cant fault it.. I just hope i dont get disappointed when the blacks change after a few hundred hours. Im hoping by then it may have some firmware genius who can find the best settings to make it look good even with the raised black level. I hope someone could give me some top tips and genuinely good settings for it picture menu wise when its burned in. Also i wonder who else has one of these running through hdmi for pc use. Bioshock 2 looks amazing and moves so smoothly, the crysis series looks amazing too. plus no perceptible input lag. I even had a quick go on ut2004 to test its speed, it was dam good, faster than anything i have used, although still not quite up to my sun 22" crt, but then of course thats a bridge too far. I will use it for all my FPS except ut2004, even mw2 plays superbly. I suppose if i was nit picking i could say that the phospor trails are slightly noticeable but no way a put off, you have to move the mouse quite fast to get it and a normal result for plasmas. All in all CHUFFED!


----------



## psi_chemie

Hey all- I had been wanting to wait until the 2010s were available and get a 65" S2.


But with the Olympics coming up, and a minor surgery sticking me at home for 2 weeks, I decided I couldn't wait.


So I jumped over to Costco and got the X14 42" very a very nice price. When the 2010s come out then I can take my time and decide, wait for reviews, etc. The X14 can then go into bedroom.



But I am really impressed with what is basically a gimped X1 or C. It's only 1024x768. But damned if it doesn't look really good.


Of course, I'm not a true videophile, but I can recognize the basics of a good picture: blacks, motion, etc. and am not fooled by what the TVs look like in store in display mode.



When I get this little thing back and started watching it in Cinema mode (keeping brightness and contrast down for break-in) I was super impressed.


----------



## pw5599

Wasyonamegirl, nice price! I wish we got prices like that in Canada. Even with the exchange your prices are way better.


1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B550T2F


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Samsung had the best pq to me and i wanted a 540 for the inputs but got a 550 for the same price. I'm in Canada and the $1100 I paid is a great deal.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's realistic lifelike picture, smooth, easy on the eyes.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

USB video playback. I tried the model change trick but can only go as high as a 590.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A quiet fan or 2 at the top to help get rid of heat. I plan to add 2 small fans once it's mounted.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How great it looked in my place.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Buying early in the year is the best time to get deals on the previous year's models.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you're struggling with the plasma vs lcd issue, dont. Plasma is the king for picture quality right now and it's cheaper than lcd.


----------



## chillspace

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TCP54V10, October 2009 build


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good reviews, tons of research (including the infamous black level issue) and lots of technical know-how


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good size for the room (though I can accommodate larger...next time). Form factor, great PQ.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Just the current talk of bad black levels...only time will tell. Happy so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More precise ISF controls (now available with 2010 models), blacker blacks (the holy grail)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Come clean with the rising black level issue and fix problem sets. It will take you far in the PR department.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Pre-calibration values were atrocious. Great post-calibration.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Bought mine on sale for under $2200CAD. So yes, for me it was worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Do your research. No TV is ever perfect. Buy what you can afford and don't play the waiting game...you'll be waiting forever.


----------



## Big Brad

*1. The "Model" you have.*
_Panasonic Viera TC-P50S14_

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
_The price, performance and the reputation. I looked at the S1 before but couldn't find any, and reading the latest issue of Consumer Reports helped validate which one to purchase._

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
_The black levels and the heat dissapation. No really, this thing puts off less heat than my 3-year old 32" LCD._

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
_No 1080p over component or VGA, meaning that if I want to run my 360 at 1080p, I'll have to buy an Arcade or Elite. It would also help to list this in the tech spec, but it isn't._

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
_Full support for 24p Cinematic Playback. It will accept a 1080p/24 signal but it will simply apply a 3:2 pulldown to display it back at 60Hz._

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
_To make these lower priced models more available to professional reviewers. I couldn't seem to find any pro reviews of this product during my research. Also, the navigation of user adjustable settings should be more streamlined. You shouldn't have to back out of the contrast adjustment to select the brightness adjustment. A simple down on the arrow pad should be enough._

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
_Little to no image retention, even after playing a game for close to an hour with bright HUD elements. That and the picture quality is fantastic._

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
_None as of yet._

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
_Most definitely. I paid $1400 for my 720p projector a few years ago and plasma technology was far out of my reach. To be able to bring a 50-inch 1080p plasma home for under a grand is amazing if you ask me._

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
_Pictures to come at a later time._


----------



## paul?

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 50B860

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

I thought the Samsung looked better than the competition. The colors

are excellent, and the blacks are almost as deep as the Panasonic models.

3. What you like best about your Plasma?

As stated the colors and the clarity of the images. Also the ease of

use, and the ability to adjust almost every setting.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

Only that I could not afford the 58 inch model!

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has so many features, I am completely satisfied.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Mine does not buzz at all, but I would recommend better quality control to

eliminate such problems.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Even in movie mode, it can be quite bright. It looks great even during the

day!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely! Also, I think this set is superior to LCDs costing much more.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I know some are afraid of the buzz, but this set is amazing, and I

would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone looking for a great

plasma or tv in general. The blacks may not be kuro level, but they are

still quite good.


----------



## grendelz

1.Samsung PN50B550


2. I had planned on getting a G15 when I left the house. But the local dealer gave me this panel for $850 out the door so it was too good to pass up. And side by side dare I say the Sammy looked better imo.


3. I like the glass pane design, it looks very nice in the room even when off.


4. Well I dont like what most people dont, the joke that they call sound. I know its not possible to put high quality speakers in such a thin cabinet but they are truly awful. I need to update my 10 year old Sony ES now.


5. Wireless web connectivity


6. keep up the good work.


7.Its a lot bigger in my house than it was in the showroom


----------



## asian_M

1. The "Model" you have.

Just brought home my new TC-P50S2 from BB!


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Went to BB with full intention to pick up the 50S14, but they had 1 50S2 in stock and fell in love immediately.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PICTURE! I am just floored! And the new cabinet design is awesome, I love the dimpled bezel.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That I cant stop playing with the picture settings and settle!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

LAN port


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None right now.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Halway decent audio from the speakers. I usually dont turn on my tv's speakers, but while installing this panel, I need to redo my surround sound setup. So in the interim I played with the audio settings and found that this tv actually outputs decent sound.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Definitely! The prices out there are unbelievable, theres a panel for any budget.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


None right now. Going back to my tv!


----------



## jdurand976

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN50B550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*User reviews and the price*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The Design, Features and size*



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing yet*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*PiP*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I think the price was right as I purchased this TV for 835.00*


----------



## bossbullitt

1. The model I have:
*Panasonic Viera TC-P65V10*


2. What convinced me to buy this model:

Wanted a big screen PLASMA. Great Reviews and price.


3. What I like best about it.

Design, Features, THE SIZE!


4. What I don't like about it?

Not a thing at the moment


5. What features I wished it had?

usb port and PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Just keep up the great work


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma

How well it matched my other components and how easy it was to set everything up.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Yes I got $500 of this plasma. Find great deals if you shop for it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged

Not right now. I'm totally stoked about this HDTV Plasma.


----------



## bjr72

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-111FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I got tired of reading about Samsung and Panasonic and marketing hype about "infinite blacks" and a zillion-to-one contrast. (Infinite black only works in Vivid mode, etc, blah blah blah, rising black levels, blah blah blah, noisy power supplies, blah blah blah)... it's like a lottery....Tired of waiting for Panasonic to come clean and just say, "no, we haven't yet incorporated Pioneer technology into our plasmas, we're still fiddling with our own"


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Custom control of color profiles via RS-232. Custom everything, total control of picture. Panasonic only gives this kind of picture control on their broadcast quality plasmas. You'll never see this feature in a consumer model plasma because Panasonic thinks we don't need it. Samsung does offer a higher level of color control, though.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I was excited about picture in picture until I tried to display two HDMI inputs... .doesn't work.... you cannot use PIP on two external sources.... that really sucks. Samsung does PIP, don't know about any limitations, though. Panasonic no PIP.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Haven't fooled around enough yet.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

You should have stayed in the market, and outsourced your operations.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's so beautiful.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just got it, too early to tell.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Worth it? 100% Why did I buy the last 111FD in my area? I looked at Future Shop, I looked at Best Buy, I checked out all the specialty A/V shops... everytime I ended up with plasma prices in the $2500 to $3000 range for what I wanted - 50" top of the line. Throw in a Future Shop $200-$400 additional warranty because Samsung and Panasonic only come with a one year warranty and I would spend about $3000 for sure. And even worse, everyone is saying wait for the new 2010 Panasonic and Samsung plasmas... I'd have to wait until after April/May... when does the waiting end? My Kuro has a 3 year warranty included in the price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Now if we can just get the T.V. networks to ghost their network logos to the point of not being so annoying, T.V. would be great again.


----------



## Tmankiller72

1. The "Model" you have.

Had a older Panny TH-58PX600u very nice display...replaced it with a Elite Pro-141fd ....I would say this is an upgrade









2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Well...unless you been living on the moon for the last 3 + years

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

the Picture...I hope

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the $$$ although I did get about $2200 off list

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

3D?.....nah..when holograms are in the 3rd gen. then I'll think about it

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Why quit when your on top?


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

When the programming went to a commercial the screen went blank for about 5 seconds I thought the TV shut off !!! Awesome

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. $4800 - $1000 (what i got for the Panny) = $3800 (man I'm good at math) for probably the "best" display available ? YEP!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I need Pure reference settings to use before I can get this ISFccc calibrated ...should I use D-Nice 500M settings or the 151fd settings ..thanks


----------



## todd72173

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B550T2F


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

On sale for Presidents day for $959. Also great reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality. Amazing. I always watch HD in shock.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Sound. But expected as I need a home theater.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, if you find a sale. I got this for $959 + 5 YR Warranty for only an extra $70. I was going to hold off for 3D tv, but cant wait any longer.


----------



## Greg Kettell

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN58B550, bought Saturday 2/27.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Choice was between this and the Panny S1. Samsung won w/ better features and worries about S1 black level issue.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Awesome picture. Love the looks of the bezel too.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Built in speakers are lacking.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

3D?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better QC. Mine doesn't buzz (yet) but I'm a bit concerned about the possibliity.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Did I mention the awesome picture?


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes! Great to see that plasma (and LCD) TVs of a decent size are getting affordable.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Sorry, too busy drooling.


----------



## Ronmarr1

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TCP65V10 - February 2010 build date - Turned it

on yesterday.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

PQ, Longevity, Size & Price. I first worried about the black level issue & ended

up not freaking out considering I won't be using it in a cave w/ a meter.

PS: I have access to 50k worth of pro test gear & two of my best friends

(who also bought these) are 1) An Emmy award winning cameraman for the local national network affiliate and 2) An individual who operates a forensic professional video lab-It's not like we don't know what we are doing and didn't have a choice. Lastly, our local watering hole has 4 Pannys in different sizes up to the V10 58" that run almost 24/7 and we have been watching them for over a year - can't see a difference and the place has pretty dim lighting w/no windows at all. We don't abuse the "water" either.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ - 8500 Sammy LCDs look too artificial & Sammy plasmas buzz/run too hot.

Mine is very cool to the touch and hasn't even been calibrated yet


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't watch it in my car.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

USB - but don't really care since I got a new Panny BD65 player w/USB


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

1) Give me a new one every year - for free, 2) Just admit that they screwed up the voltage increase timing & get their integrity back 3) Get rid of the annoying PR dweeb & hire me. I'll do it for 1/2 what he gets.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Lack of reflective glare when in THX mode considering I have a 9 ft. North facing window at the other end of the room - It's actually very good - but I

do have blackout curtains if needed.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes - I got this unit w/ 2 yr extended warantee, delivered & set up

from my local brick & mortar outlet here in PDX for way less than I have seen online (including long gone special sales) , BB, Frys, or anywhere else for that matter.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Nah - I was happy to get it - and when the blacks turn gray - it'll still have a damn good picture 10 yrs from now. At least that's what the voices in my head tell me.


----------



## philkight

1. The "Model" you have. LG 50pk550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". price, features


3. What you like best about your Plasma. very light, decent blacks, picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. weak stand


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. it would be nice to see lg add the trublack feature to all of its line of plasmas.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. make a better stand for your sets. why do we have to purchase an additional stand or mount for our sets?


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. how easy it was to set up.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. yes, if your looking for a new set really you wont go wrong with this purchase.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I know that 1100 bucks is a lot of money, it is for me, plasmas are really good at motion, I've got a 120hz, led and I can see the blur, but not with my plasmas.

This is the second plasma set I've purchased in the past 3 years, the last set was a 720 px80u panny, I wanted to get a 1080 plasma and this 50pk550 is a real nice television.


----------



## bobgong

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-P50S1.
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Price/performance was too good to pass up ($899 @ RC Willey) and the G12 panel.
3. What you like best about your Plasma?

The picture quality is outstanding after break-in and proper SM/UM settings.
4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

I wish the bezel was better-looking. The antiglare coating doesn't work very well.
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it had wireless, maybe VieraCast and THX mode like the other G12 models have.
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Make sure you have most of the bugs worked out of the system before you bring your product to market and actively work on fixes for those that crop up! Stay engaged with your customers! (This is in response to the increase in black levels reported on the Panasonic G12s.)
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I had heard the issue of too much green in the G12 panels but didn't expect to see it sooooo green when I first turned on the set. I was amazed. After break-in, I used Droid6's offsets in the service menu and a tweak of my own in the user menu, and, wow, what a difference! The picture looks fantastic now.
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None with the set directly. Mounting it was a bit of a hassle, but that is not the tv's fault. I have a funky room setup.
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

YES! This 50 inch plasma cost me $415 less than my 42in RPTV I bought 6 years ago.
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Right now is a great time to upgrade your tv with prices being low right now, but do your research first. Save your money and pick up a cheaper 2009 model instead of a 2010. It's not worth the extra money for the negligible increase in performance. In another 5-6 years you'll be replacing it for a 3D model anyway!


----------



## Camster

1. The "Model" you have. *Panansonic TCP-50G10*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". I *loved the picture when I first saw it in the store over any others I viewed*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Has lots of "pop"*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Flickers like a SOB!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *None really.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Have some frigging sets available to replace a defective one. Don't give me a store credit & say have a nice life! And pick up your defective tv & don't expect me to take it back to the store!*










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *That the picture was excellent*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *Basically a bad panel & the tv is done. I have to buy a new set now. Hoping I can do it without costing me too much.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I*n the US yes in Canada not so much but still reasonable overall.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## krp-500m

1. The "Model" you have.

The Pioneer KRP-500M

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Lots of research, including the AVS Forum. After reading several user experiences, I finally decided to buy this KURO last November since the supplies were getting thinner and thinner.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Being my first big-screen TV, I like everything about it. If I have to pick one, the thing I like best about my plasma is the Picture Quality when watching Blu-ray movies.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's heavy









5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Atleast 1 more HDMI input.

Perhaps factory enabled ISFccc given that someone is able to provide a patch showing that it is "possible".

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't stop production









7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality. Sure I have read on forums etc, but seeing it in real is something beyond words.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

In my case, I absolutely think it was worth every dollar I spent.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## elmariachi227

1. The "Model" you have.

Insignia NS-P502Q-10A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I did not want a 42" plasma, wife did not want to spend the money for a 50" plasma. Had best buy gift cards and the Insignia 50" made it affordable.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Text and picture is so much more clearer than my old TV (crt). Color is nice on movie mode. I don't have to mess with sharpness/ picture shaping for 20 hours just so the picture is correct. Oh, and I don't have to dust the screen every 3 days.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I wish it had 1 more (comes with 2) HDMI port for when I get a Blu-Ray player


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Another HDMI port!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Update the firmware, just so I know you support your product. I don't know if it needs updates but I like seeing them.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The picture is pretty darn great. I switched to a bunch of view modes at the store and it looked sharper than the Panasonic (but not OMG sharper).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I don't know, its too new. It sounds like there is buzzing with TV on for a while, but it sounds more like a computer fan buzz than electrical. It's barely noticeable unless my ear is nearly behind the TV.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I don't know. Retail, the price of this was only 200$ more than the 30" CRT 720p HDTV I bought over 3 years ago. While I would have loved a Panasonic, their TVs were out of our budget. Really though, I think the price increases for TV's with features such as viera cast/viera link, etc. are silly.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Wish I knew what samsung model this is based off of. Remote code for Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD is 1152 (power).


Glare is such a non-issue with this TV that I really wish people would stop saying that glare is a 'con' about plasmas. I get more glare from the bezel than I do the screen.


Also, I went to 2 different best buys and the row of lights closest to their TV section is turned off. One of the Best Buys even had cloth hanging from the rafters to stop the light from the rest of the store from coming in. It was pretty dark.


----------



## bjacot

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P42C2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price & Panasonic brand name.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Price & PQ so far.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Shiny bezel.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

3d - lol.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

my what a shiny bezel you have. I see the reflection of the room light.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

just got it yesterday - so far so good.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I was a little surprised how "low" the price was.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My old dell 42" died over the weekend. I was early to the plasma bandwagon. I was starting to save for a big new tv for this coming fall - so I decided to get this one to hold me over - and I'll eventually move this one into another room to use. Isn't technology grand? The old 42" plasma I had cost $2300 back in the day. Now I get this one for about 1/4 the cost, and the picture quality is better, more features, etc.


----------



## xninjagrrl

1. Panasonic 50S14

2. BB guy sort of talked me into it as I was looking to replace a LCD, I hate LCD for gaming.

3. No pixelation/blockyness during fast action scenes, no motion blur

4. Too dim, got used to the retina burning brightness of LCDs, also, LCD pq seems much sharper/crisp, sports looked much better on a no-name LCD than a name brand plasma

5. Game Mode , was under the impression it had it but nope, more picture options, coaxial audio out or RCA audio out

6. copy Samsung's one pane of glass look

7. Surprised I could fit a 50" plasma in a two door cavalier...with the seats out..

8. Picture seems soft compared to my junk no-name brand LCD, also very dim

9. Eh, thought it was a good deal until I learned the S14 is not the S1 with a VGA input as I was told at BB, S14 is downgraded model, probably why the picture looks soft. I feel all HDTV prices are too high still.

10. nope, thanks though!


----------



## TrueBlueLS

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TC-P58S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". It was $1,499.99 at Best Buy


3. What you like best about your Plasma. It's freaking huge.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. I wish the 3rd HDMI was on the back, not the side.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. I'm happy the way it is.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. #4


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. That my HD service didn't look at bad as expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I wouldn't mind paying less.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Nothing.


----------



## bcl1393

1 - Samsung PN50B650 S1F


2 - Available Locally - Internet Connectivity (Netflix Streaming) - Value


3 - Picture Quality - Appearance of Unit - Great Venting


4 - Burn In Worry


5 - Possibly a Better (easier) Screen Fit "Mode" for non 1.78:1 Aspect Ratio Content


6 - Screen Fit Button on the Remote


7 - The Blu Ray High Def Experience


8 - None


9 - I am amazed at the value inherent in this package. Just amazing


10 - Gives Home Entertainment a whole new meaning. Now begins the pursuit for Quality Content - Netflix streaming via Samsung BD P3600 Is SUPER!


----------



## Smoke-Eater

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PS70

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

I thought the LG looked better than the competition. The colors

are excellent and blacks look pretty good to me.

3. What you like best about your Plasma?

I love the single pane of glass look.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

Nothing!

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has everything I need.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Make it so users can make adjustments in the THX picture setting if they want.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good the blacks look. After all the posts with people compaining about LG blacks I wasn't expecting them to be very good.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. I looked (briefly) at LCD's and for similar features they cost WAY more.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am very impressed with this panel. It offers great performance for the price.


----------



## Gabatta

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer / Kuro Elite Pro-101FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Wanted a plasma, and this is the best available hands down.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality, design/looks

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

That they stopped making them so I wont be able to get another in the future. At a minimum, Panasonic's purchase of the Pio assets represents a 2-3 year pause or step back in the technology, and there is no guarantee they will ever get back to that level of excellence.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

None

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Take a time machine back and keep producing plasmas.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That I actually worried that the $ was worth it and had buyers remorse right after pulling the trigger.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

I feel bad that friends and family get bummed out about how much their sets pale in comparison when watching the Elite.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Absolutely. Got this for a steal ($2,800, including shipping and 4 year replacement plan).


----------



## TheFactor

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro PDP-6020FD

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews and always wanted one. Had a Panny 65v10 and after I found out about the black level rise issue I exchanged it for the Pioneer

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality. colors are very vibrant but natural, best blacks i've ever scene . Best speaker bar i've ever heard on a flat panel

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

honestly cant think of any

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Start making them again ! and thank you Pioneer for giving me the best pq I've ever experienced

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PQ was even better than I expected and I had High expectations

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none except all I want to do now is watch movies : )

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes I would of paid more for this display

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you can find anymore of these Kuros buy one !


----------



## TheBeave

Just scored a couple of display model TV's at Target. Looking for some info and advice. I can't find a an official discussion thread for my model of Panny plasma so if someone can point me to it I'd be very appreciative.

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50U1

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I got the display model for $450 at Target. I can buy the extended warranty up to 3 years for less than $50 within the next 3 months.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The size and black levels. I had a 42" Panasonic Plasma as my first HDTV a few years ago, but sold it for a 46" Bravia LCD 1080p set. The refresh rate for gaming seems really nice too. No motion blur playing xbox.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Still struggling to optimize the picture. Not sure if the brightness is where it should be. Could be an issue since it already has a couple thousand hours on the set.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Not sure yet

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Getting the picture just right. I'm downloading an Avia DVD and will give that a go tomorrow. I was hoping for some suggested settings like I usually find here but haven't been able to find any.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Like I said, looking for an official thread for this model. I'm also looking for info on quality issues to watch for with Panasonic displays. I see lots of mention of them, but don't see one central thread.


----------



## Kai Winters

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B530S2F


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

My wife and I preferred the picture over competing plasma's.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Beautiful picture, small bezel, great GUI...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far but I just bought it yesterday.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I'm happy the way it is...at this point.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

No advice at this point.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice the picture it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None...so far.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. I got it for an amazing price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None at this point.


----------



## psiguy

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50B850Y1F


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

After reading reviews and looking in stores I narrowed it down to this or the V10, then one night I walked into Futures Shop and they were having a 1 day sale. As it was the end of the day I had a Salesman who must of needed to make a sale as he dropped the price lower than the Sale price and through in a 4 year extended warranty for free when I made a comment that I thought the 1 year manufacturer was turning me off buying it with the issues they have been with buzzing.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

Colour and picture are awesome, sexy design, PIP that works.

(I upgraded from a 32" JVC CRT)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

The remote layout seems backwards to me, and the DLNA won't connect to my Mac, I can't get the tv to see my portable HD to play movies from.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Built in wireless would be nice.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Improve remote layout, and get tv to connect to a mac.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How bright the picture is and how big it looks in my TV room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. (no excessive buzzing fingers crossed)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, as long as you shop and bargain you can get these for a song and a dance, way cheaper than a comparable


----------



## the1percent

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P50G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Brother has a Panny plasma and loves it plus all the reviews for plasma point to this unit.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The size and black levels. Also the picture is in a word...amazing

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The SD card feature. It will not play the most popular formats of video.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Broader play of video formats from SD card.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Next generation allow the sd card feature to play more formats for video.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How amazing the SD channels were!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

No, but I got my plasma for an unbelievable once in a lifetime price.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

This TV is as advertised and the reviews were spot on. This tv is amazing. I have never been excited about a TV purchase until now.


----------



## jladams

][/b]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> i want to hear from you guys about your plasmas. This is not a "mine is better than yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here only: Please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "model" you have.
> panasonic u1 42"
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "model".
> 
> Price/pq
> 
> 3. What you like best about your plasma.
> 
> Colors, constrast, overal picture quality
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your plasma.
> 
> Shiny cabinet, glare on screen (though not bad)
> 
> 5. What "feature(s)" you wish your plasma had.
> 
> Anti-reflective screen, less glossy cabinet, and make the "panasonic" emblem smaller.
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "manufacture" about your plasma.
> 
> Seen #5. Also, improve speaker quality. Not bad for what i use it for but it could be better.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "surprise" after you received your plasma.
> 
> Picture quality, after i hooked it up to directv hd source.
> 
> 8. What "problems or issues" have you had with your plasma.
> 
> None so far
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "prices" are worth it.
> 
> No
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Need a 65" or larger version at sub $1500 price point.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## DanTana

1. The "Model" you have.

I have the Panasonic TC-P58S1.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality while viewing them in the showroom.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Worrying about losing the black level after 1000 hours.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Swivel base, USB port, more HDMI and analog audio out.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please fix the black level issue.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How great it looked in my house, better even than at the store.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think the prices make them extremely competitive and with better picture quality than any other TV at the store (BB).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I may have to return the TV for fear of the black level issue to crop up and rear it's ugly head. I plan on keeping the TV for many years and would hate to have to of paid for something that won't deliver.


----------



## iceclimber

As so many others have stated, I purchased my " the last one in my area" Kuro 151fd. And as has been said before " ...simply the best...".


1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro 151FD 60" plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I researched, viewed, and viewed again until I was convinced that this was for me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality is second to none.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing as of yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Victoria Secret models to help me change the channels. For the price should have been included.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Start making them again !


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The WOW factor!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

I do


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Find one and buy it.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceclimber* /forum/post/18378269
> 
> 
> As so many others have stated, I purchased my " the last one in my area" Kuro 151fd. And as has been said before " ...simply the best...".
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer Kuro 151FD 60" plasma
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> I researched, viewed, and viewed again until I was convinced that this was for me.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Picture quality is second to none.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Nothing as of yet.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> Victoria Secret models to help me change the channels. For the price should have been included.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Start making them again !
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> The WOW factor!!
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> I do
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Find one and buy it.



Hey I got the last one in my area to







and everything else you posted x2 ^^


----------



## rustygrizwald

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN50C450

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Screen Size, Price, General Positive Reviews.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Screen Size and PQ

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Too few composite inputs. Remote is S...L....O....W

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Internet Capabilities. 3D Ready

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Fix the issue with the screws for the base. They went in way to hard.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How big it looked in the room I installed it.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

As mentioned before slow unresponsive remote. Black finish seems to collect dust. Color and picture right out of the box was not so great. However it's totally correctable with all the setting they give you.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

50" Plasma for under $700.00. Yes, totally worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Knock on Wood mine does not "Buzz" at all. SD channels for the most part look fine. HD channels look great but vary channel to channel. I think the speakers on the TV work just fine. PQ is great IMOP. Very happy so far.


----------



## milner_7

1. The "Model" you have. LG 50PS70



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Features and number of inputs


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Single pane screen


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
No anti-glare


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Internet connection


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
add a anti-glare coating


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How clear the HD picture quality is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
For those not looking at LG as a option take a look.


----------



## blairco

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG 50PS70

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

The price (saved $300 after exchange and purchasing a service plan) + no floating blacks or buzzing noises reported in last year's LG models.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Monolith design and comprehensive consumer menu options. Plus it doesn't sound like a drill like my 850 did!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Slight edge flickering on detailed patterns, especially pronounced in material lower than 1080i

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Custom dejuddering, AR filter, and more connections on the side.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Improve on your product's ability to produce crisp, curved lines without line judder.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I turned off my lights.... and then had to roll my tongue back up and nab my jaw from the floor. These blacks feel far less luminescent than the 50B850, though I do not have any meters or anything.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Definitely the line juddering and, when watching the opening aerial of The Dark Knight, I saw the buildings break apart as with AMP on older LCDs. Might be isolated to 24p playback which blanks out film mode, as I haven't seen that yet in other non-24p sources.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

The PQ doesn't measure up considering I almost paid the same for my 50B850, but considering that I am having no problems that make viewing this TV unbearable (nor hopefully do I have any to wince at in the future) I would say absolutely. After selling my LCD the upgrade to plasma was more than affordable.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Let me just say that HD content looks amazing out of the box. I am more than confident than with the comprehensive colour options that I will be able to nail a perfect picture with this TV.


The line jaggies concern me but they are not apparent in HD sources. I cannot speak for 720p though because I do not have any source material for that.


This television was bought exclusively for film and television watching, I have no intention on playing PS3 on this (that's what my Sammy 750 is for).


I also want to say that the balance of the PQ is what this should be commended for. It's nothing special but it's nothing to shirk at either.


----------



## AgnesNevada

I picked up the following in late January:


PN50B860

PN58B860

PN63B590


I got good pricing on them.


The 50" has excessive buzzing. It's in my bedroom and I watch it at night. The buzzing is distracting. I had it serviced once already. They put some felt strips around the edges saying that this will reduce the vibratrions that cause the buzz. I think it made it louder. I registered all 3 TVs on the Samsung website. However, when I went to use their web-based service request form, the site told me that my serial numbers were not valid. They are. And so, instead, I have to talk to a human. During THEIR hours.


The 58" has two problems. The first was a problem with the USB port. It didnt' work. A tech came out and replaced the motherboard. The USB port works now. (I love looking at photos of the kids in slide show format on the screen). HOWEVER, I watched the NCAAs and the players "stutter" or "skip" or something jittery when they move. It's not really fast movement. The result is that the games are unwatchable on that screen. I watched the same games on my 50" and my 63" and do not have the same problem. I'm wondering if something happened when they replaced the motherboard as I did not notice this issue prior. Does anyone know whether there's a setting or something that I may be missing?


I have had no problems with the 63". Note, however, that the 63" is not the thin screen that the 860s are.


The sound on the sets themselves is awful. the 58 & 63 are run through Denon amps into a Home Theatre system. I don't use the internal speakers.


The 50" relies on a Sammy soundbar that I hung below the set. The set is on an articulating arm so it was the best solution to keep the sound emanating from the direction of the TV.


On the positive....


Other than the jitter issue, the picture quality is outstanding. It's really something to look at. Even when off, they look nice. And picture quality is really important.


Samsung's customer service has been below the level that I expected for the price.


----------



## Vipper IV

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 58B550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

The price, the quality, the reviews, and the level of control one has over picture settings.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

Still working on that.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I have a buzzer.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?

Internet connectivity...but my BD players have that.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?

Stop the buzzing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

I don't have to reprogram my Harmony remote.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

Some buzzing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Not really, but you accept that when you buy. It's the nature of technology.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None


----------



## toby23

1. Panasonic TX-P42V10

2. Size, THX mode and quality of image

3. Quality of image

4. Shiny screen

5. 3D

6. Add 3D

7. That the screen was so reflective

8. None

9. Yes

10. Fingers crossed it all comes together!


----------



## shaddix

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PK550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Panny rising blacks and not willing to make it right. Samsung buzzing. LG ISFccc. Price










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Price







830 dollars from sears lol. amazing deal.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

input lag......


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

just less input lag....


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

decrease input lag!!!!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the input lag







!!!!!!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

high input lag!!!!!!!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

helllllllllll yeah!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

LG please lower the input lag!!!


----------



## johnnybgalt

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-141 FD Monitor


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

You have to ask???


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Unbelievable picture quality, endless adjustments, best-in-class IR resistance, and of course those Kuro blacks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That its replacement someday will not be another Pioneer.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Dry cleaning, dusting, and generally picking up the house.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Re-enter the market when the time and economic factors are right.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How silent it was, compared to all the reports I had read about buzzing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, although I snagged this panel at a ridiculously low price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The enthusiasts here at AVS have been invaluable in providing both knowledge and entertainment value. Much thanks to all.


----------



## philliplc

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN50B550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Overall positive reviews, more features/controls than comparable Panasonic, sick closeout price ($849 Fred Meyer)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Beautiful picture color and depth, amount of picture controls for this price range, USB, swivel, sound better than expected from reviews, no buzz.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing major at all. Bezel is a dust magnet. It's heavy, have to make sure it's well-supported. Some minor image retention on tickers logos etc but clears up quickly, not as bad as I expected from reviews. Screen is very reflective but I had planned for that, rearranged lamps etc. Swivel gives some convenient flexibility to avoid reflections also.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I-pod dock. USB will only read thumb drives, but not a big deal.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Make single pane to cut weight, which they already did in C550.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Black level excellent for this price range. No buzz whatsoever!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Unbelieveably so. Just 2 years ago I would have been lucky to find a bottom of the line 42" 720P for this price.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Long time lurker here, thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## jbilko

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TC-P50G25*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Reviews and price for what you get.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Picture! Excellent contrast, great blacks, great color. Looks nice mounted on the wall.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Minor annoyance - shiny bezel (reflections from bezel)*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *ISFccc profiles. But can't really expect it from a $1k plasma. (although the European models have it)*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Don't "cripple" US models. Give us the same features the European models have (like ISFccc).*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *None. Did plenty of research before buying so I knew what I was getting.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *I have had the TV for 5 days and no problems/issues.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Absolutely. $1k for this 50" plasma?!?! I wish prices were this good when I got my first HDTV four years ago.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. *I have not experienced any issues with my TV yet. Many have commented about rising black levels or floating blacks or a buzz. I do not hear any buzz and have not experienced the floating blacks. It is too early to comment on rising black levels, but will keep an eye on it.*


----------



## G20Fan

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic 50G20

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews from G10, Price, PQ

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ and the amazing colors

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Floating Blacks

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

None

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Fix black level and fix floating blacks

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How amazing the PQ was compred to my LCD

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Floating Blacks

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yep. 1299 for this? Hell yeah

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Really didnt hear about the floating blacks until i bought the TV and began to see them. They do suck and have no clue why any TV company would make this a feature. Sports look amazing on this Tv as they do on all Plasmas


----------



## Tas71

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer 6020fd*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Always had my eye on one and finally bit the bullet*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*PQ and the amazing colors and the size.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Absolutely nothing*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*n/a*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Get back in the tv game in another 5 years when i upgrade again.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The size of it.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Extremely. There is a tv for every budget now*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*]Make sure when you buy a tv, the stand gets to you before the tv does. My beast is sitting on the floor until next week. I guess it will give me some time to break it in. Can't wait to hook everything up.*


----------



## cougarenegade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Pioneer elite kuro 101fp
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> best 50 inch television/monitor, limited space, girlfriend wouldn't let me get anything ginormous
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> color accuracy
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> not big enough to be called a heavy hottie. but could be a thinner
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> nothing
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> none. you made a great tv.
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> the beautiful guidebook included, very classy. nice remote too.
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> none so far
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> i got this at an excellent price, so no.
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> if you can find a kuro, get it. you won't regret it. trust me.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



just got the kuro set up, only a few hours in but beautiful tv.


----------



## ClarkeBar

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN58B650

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Eyeball comparisons for PQ and price/feature ratio.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ, User menu and the amazing colors.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Screen is reflective with room lighting but no big deal with swivel stand.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

ISFccc but it does come with a great CMS and CAL-Day/Night which can be activated in the SM.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep getting Blacks better --- .012 is nice but .005 and less is better.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The Art imagery in the Content section...gorgeous.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Slight electro-static buzz but easy to negate with my layout and seating so a non-issue for me.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Uh, $2100 for a 42" ED in 2005 and $1725 for a 58" 1080P in 2010. Yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Anyone looking for a great set with phenomenal color accuracy, full calibration access in the User Menu, excellent, dependable blacks, look no further.


----------



## orchard

Not a single Samsung?


----------



## ClarkeBar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orchard* /forum/post/18463244
> 
> 
> Not a single Samsung?



Huh? Did you read any of the posts above on this page alone?


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orchard* /forum/post/18463244
> 
> 
> Not a single Samsung?



What he said ^^ also if you listen closely you'll hear some


----------



## dynabiker58

The best price under 1400


PQ is incredible


The biggest set I could get for my room...


Live being at the movies or a concert, sport event only better


----------



## kbconv

I just got a Panny P46S2 Friday, on sale from, of all places, Dell.


I bought on the decent "reviews", the few there were.


I'm expecting great picture quality. I adjusted the service menu per D-Lites suggestion over the weekend.


Hope I don't notice the possible Panny black level issue.


I would like the G25 (upgrade model) type screen, "fixed" black level issue, 24fps support.


If there is a problem, support the customer, don't just call it a feature.


No problems, I just got it. I did notice the trim was not tight against the glass.


I think it was a good buy, $900 total for hopefully a very good display.The next model up would cost about $200 more. I'll just wait and see how the 3-D thing pans out.


I got the 46" due to a smaller room. I thought the 50" would be to big. I am pleased, but wouldn't be afraid to buy a 50" next purchase..


----------



## aawalker

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PS80


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price and good experiences with LG models.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Single pane design


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Handling of non-HD material


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Anti-glare coating (not really needed where mounted).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Anti-glare coating


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Once burned in and tweaked, picture quality is very good (especially on HD material) with good black levels.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At ~$1000 for a 50" plasma, yeah, i do.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Picture when tweaked and run for 2-3 weeks looks really good especially on HD with no discernible artifacts or flaws. 480P, 720P or 1080I/P sources (satellite, PC, Bluray) are very enjoyable on this set. The networking features are also good if you don't have a PC or game console hooked up for Netflix viewing.


----------



## Fieryphoenix

*1. The "Model" you have.*


LG 50PJ350

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*


My wife selected it based on a list I made of models that fit our criteria for features and budget.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*


Blueray picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*


No S-Video input, no RCA analog audio out.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*


Manual assignment of 1/8" audio in to desired HDMI port for computer connection.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*



"Legacy" AV connectors are _more_ important for the low end market, as older equipment is more likely still in use than for households with a larger budget.


----------



## 50S2

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TC-P50S2*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Panasonic plasma rep. Just released. Less power and brighter than the S1. Only a $100 hit over the S1. Why not? Dealer was A1 also!
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*It's just awesome!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Possibly a lack of certain adjustments that I surely know nothing about anyway.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Perhaps a lack of internet connectivity although that will likely be solved with an upcoming Blu-ray purchase. Anyhow, my desktop and laptop are plenty connected. I'm sure I could make it work if this should ever become a problem.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Maybe go a two year warranty just to make everyone ... comfy.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The dealer came to hook everything up and wasn't crazy about my DVD hookup. So he just threw in an HDMI ... no charge!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Easily! Paid about the same dough for my 32" Sony Wega 7-8 years ago!
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Don't wait! Do it now ... you won't regret it!*


----------



## funkyman

Aloha


----------



## HomeAppraiser

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-P46S1*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Brand, 1080p, size and price $699 delivered.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture quality and the 46" size is just right.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Everybody trash talking about the black level.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*More HDMI ports, Yes it has 3, but the more the better.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*A firmware update to slow the brightness increase.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Extra useless buttons on the remote remind me of the dashboard on an economy car. Oh look the Viera Cast button does not work because you don't get that.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes, and its is about time. No one should have to pay more than 1% of their annual income on a fraking TV!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I was looking at the 2010 model TC-P46S2 for $899, but when the 2009 model went on clearance for $200 less with no interest financing for 12 months, I had to act*.


----------



## khalidfarooq

it has a wonderfull quality result


----------



## Vipper IV

Replaced this one...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vipper IV* /forum/post/18405787
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Samsung 58B550



With this:


1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 63B550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

The price, the quality, the size, the reviews, and the level of control one has over picture settings.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

Beautiful picture and the fact that it doesn't take 30 seconds to come on completely like my DLP did.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I hate that the TV loses the signal several times, albeit very briefly, when loading a Blu-ray disc. It's that 24fps thing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?

Internet connectivity...but my BD players have that.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?

Fix the signal dropping.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

I don't have to reprogram my Harmony remote.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

To avoid jinxing myself, I shall not answer this.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?

Not really, but you accept that when you buy. It's the nature of technology.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None


----------



## ehgz1

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG 50PK550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*

The amount of positive reviews, screen size (I needed a 50"..hated my 46" Sony), price and the look of the set (love the thin bezel look).

*3. What you like best about your Plasma?*

The picture is amazing so far and it will only get better after I finish the "break-in" procedure! It beats the PQ on my previous set, a $2000 Sony NX700 Edge-LED! Love the screen size...it's perfect for my viewing distance. Also the amount of calibration settings (in expert 1 & 2 mode) on this set are vast and a bit overwhelming. It's nice knowing that you can have such a complete amount of settings without having to access the service menu.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Screen is a bit more reflective during the day than I had anticipated. Guess I will have to invest in some thick curtains for the windows! Also I found one stuck pixel when I was running the break-in slides.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*

A good Anti-Reflective coating such as what is on the Panasonic G20.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?*

Use panels that are impervious to stuck or dead pixels. Also use some AR coating please!


7*. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*

I kept reading about the horrible input lag the LG had when gaming. I could not detect any when playing MW2 on the 360...in fact I actually won a multiplayer match for the first time! If anything the LG has the same amount of lag as the Sony LED set that I previously used, which is pretty much nothing.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*

To quote the previous reviewer: "To avoid jinxing myself, I shall not answer this."









*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*

Less than a grand for a 50" plasma set that easily beats a $2000 LED in PQ is a fabulous deal to me and totally worth it.
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Get a plasma...but you probably already did.


----------



## anjom

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PS70


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I wanted a plasma, was scared away from Samsung and Panasonic based on reports (legitimate or not) of buzzing and problems with black levels. The reviews of LG have not been perfect either but they appeared to be a much better value based on the price and features.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Screen size, picture quality, price. Sound is very good considering it is coming from TV speakers.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Initial image retention, worry about burn-in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Divx HD, Internet access


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Don't make Vivid with energy saving the default picture setting.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How great the picture was with an HD source. Actually, the picture is pretty good with SD.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Whenever I access Divx video using the USB input, all of the input settings default back to the Vivid setting.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I never imagined that a TV this big with this level of quality would be so affordable. This is my first HD tv, a big jump from a 27" Sony Wega.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

After a couple of weeks with this TV, no problems. I have this in a fairly bright room and find that the reflection is not too bad during the day. I can't help feeling paranoid about burn-in based on initial image retention, although none has occurred yet.


----------



## KerryWood34

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic VT20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Supposed to be very Kuro-esque


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black levels, Picture Quality, Bezel, ability for 3d in the future


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I like everything










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe ISF modes


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work using Pioneer's technology. It's really impressive.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Black levels!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far, but i just got it today. I hope nothing goes wrong. *Crosses fingers*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Top of the line 50" Panasonic with Kuro blacks and 3d as a bonus for $2500? SOLD!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you can't find a kuro or if they're just a tad bit more than you want to pay, got with the Panasonic VT20 or VT25. You won't regret it.


----------



## Spinal Tap

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN58C550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Side by side comparisons with more expensive lcd models and price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The PQ is stunning running BluRay @ 24FPS .


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The sound is so bad, I find myself changing S.modes regularly.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Im completely satisfied the way it is. (outside of sound)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Find a way to do a litle better with the sound.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's PQ was better in my house, right out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I feel like I got a steal..this 58 inch beauty for under $1500.

I paid $3500 for my DLP 7 years ago.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

1. The "Model" you have.
LG50PS30 50"


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Incredible low price through Costco and the fact that it is a 600HZ 1080P


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The size and the 600hz does a blow-me-away job of smoothing out the picture compared to my 120hz 42" LCD


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
No anti-glare screen


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Anti-glare and Ethernet


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Make with anti-glare and Ethernet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
The display was not as sharp (detailed?) as my LCD


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None, just having the patience of break in


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
The deals are out there, you just have to look for them


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Although I love the size difference of the 50" over my 42" (LG42LG70), I have to say that the image quality of the LCD over the Plasma is better. My Plasma offers a bit "softer" image


----------



## n9wvd

1. The "Model" you have.

PN58C550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Color depth, black levels and housing appearance


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Not sure yet. My order was messed up and was shipped last year's model. However, I do have the floor model as a loaner (identical to what I will be receiving) and will have to say color depth and depth of view.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Other than not yet receiving the one I bought, spending the vast amount of money










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Apps (though very minor)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Though the Series 5 is middle of the road, Apps should be a standard starting at a 50" Series 5 and on up.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Eventually finding out how to turn off the Store\\demo mode and correct image settings.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None (it's a loaner until mine arrives)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Considering my parents spent the same amount or close to it back in the 70's for our first color CRT set (albeit much smaller) - it's a tough call. no matter how you put it, a dollar is a dollar. However, going by dollar per inch I'd have to lean towards a yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

LCDs are a fine TV. Taking into account that the room where I placed the plasma is 100% white with large south facing windows, I still saw no need to go the LCD route. I do very little daytime watching with most of the viewing starting at dusk. I was going for the "home theatre" experience and therefore richer and deeper colors meant more for me than a bright display. In the occasions when I do want to watch on a sunny day, I raise the cell light from 11 to 18 and it's perfectly fine for general daytime viewing. Audio channels are always pumped through a sound system so the onboard speakers never being used (for the past 20 years or so).


----------



## dma002

1. The "Model" you have.
_*--Samsung PN50C450*_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_*--The screen size, beautiful picture, and the price.*_


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_*--Gorgeous picture, and I didn't spend a lot of money.*_


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_*--Screen is very reflective, but the room it's in can be made quite dark.*_


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_*--Maybe a few more inputs; a universal-type remote.*_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_*--At this price point, I don't know that I could recommend additional features, though they would be nice to have.*_


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_*--The sound is better than I thought it would be, and...the musical on/off "thingy".*_










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_*--Some minor IR, but I was anticipating that. It goes away quickly.*_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_*--Yes, this TV is definitely worth its price.*_


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
_*--This set is a wonderful "bang for the buck", which is why they sell out in my area very quickly. I'm going to get a second set for my bedroom. Check out this TV if you're in the market for medium/big-screen HD at a budget price.*_


----------



## crhocker

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50C450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, brand reputation, picture quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good picture, nice base.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

buzzing and picture speeds up for a split second every 5 minutes or so.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

the no buzz feature


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make a quiet TV.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

"Wow, all my crazy customers that have complained about the buzzing on Samsung Plasmas are not crazy afterall!"


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Buzzing and video speeding up.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes if my problems were non-existent.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am going to exchange for another one. After that I have no idea what I will be getting, but I know I for sure will not be keeping this model if the next is like this one. I am not convinced the issue will be solved with a new TV. I feel as though this will be a common Samsung glitch, but I hope I am wrong!


----------



## rdinkel

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PK550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Rated for 9514ft elevation use.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Very nice picture, small border, rotating base, no buzzing--even at 8500ft.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflections unless room is dark.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Anti-reflection screen.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work, but add anti-reflection coating on screen.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice the slim border helps to set off the picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, only one third of what I paid for a new set last year.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Swivel base is a nice touch.


----------



## tuxedocivic

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50C540


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Returned my PN50B530 and this is what they had, had to kick in $50.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The shape.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It came out of the box smashed. Cracked all over.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Worked


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Package them better


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The spider webbed cracks not listed in the specs.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Can't watch it and takes up space in my living room


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Nope


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Hopefully the replacement will not be smashed


----------



## midwestaquos

1. Samsung PN50C550


2. Really wanted to make the jump from LCD to plasma and this was the most viable option in my price range and I love Samsung as a brand.


3. Black level, colors, 600hz motion destroys my 120hz lcd


4. Minor IR but was expecting it so not really a con


5. If it actually matters, having cinema smooth and the crystal hd engine of the C590


6. Make some more red ToC bezels, they were super sexy


7. Watching Avatar on my new plasma blew me away compared to my LCD, it was like seeing Blu-Ray for the first time again


8. Minor buzzing but i have to put my ear up to the back of the tv to even hear it. It's not audible during normal viewing.


9. Absolutely, I picked this bad boy up for $999!


10. If you are on the fence about a new plasma in the $1000-$1200 range you cannot go wrong with this amazing set, Panasonic and the floating blacks, and rising black level is not worth the hassle. Do yourself a favor and buy a samsung!


----------



## peter4jc

*1. The "Model" you have.*

PN58C590

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Received a damaged 58B560 from Crutchfield; they offered this step up/'010 model for way less than it normally sold for.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ, looks, ease of setting up, menus are fairly straightforward, very little glare/reflections, nice base.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Absolutely nothing.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

For the way I'll use it, at least so far I don't think it lacks anything.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Write the manuals so that it actually tells you something.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Well, I was pleasantly surprised at how great its picture looked. Even w/ things scaled back, it's still very nice.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None whatsoever w/ the replacement set.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, but especially if you buy them right.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

None for now.


----------



## indondiver

1. The "Model" you have.

PN58C550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

peter4jc bought one of the last 58B560 from Crutchfield that I initially wanted to get, so I got this model instead.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ, looks (and swiveling stand), very little glare/reflection, perfect size, no IR.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing!

*UPDATE* Slight buzzing is back. Not really noticeable in the day, but noticeable at night when viewing with low volume.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

24p. Although I don't really see any noticeable judder when watching blu-ray even without that feature, so it's more to see what the hype is all about more than anything else.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Keep making these babies.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Great picture quality out of the box, with no calibration (Movie setting, Warm1 colors).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. There was a very slight buzz when I first turned it on (barely noticeable), but it went away after a couple of hours.

*UPDATE* Buzz came back. Only when source is PS3 for some reason. Over cable, there's no audible buzz.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If I didn't have the TV hooked up to a PS3 (which in turn is hooked up to a media center), I might have wanted internet widgets. As it stands, it's perfect for my needs.


----------



## fastrandstrongr1

1. The model you have.


Pioneer PDP-6020fd


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model?


Fantastic blacks, high ANSI ratio, minimalist cabinet design, clearance price


3. What do you like best about your plasma?


The huge size! I sit about 9 feet back. Coming from a g10 that I put 1300 hours on, the blacks are incomparable. Just a great picture when watching blu rays.


4. What don't you like about your plasma?


The omnipresent plasma buzz.


5. What feature(s) do you wish your Plasma had?


More color/picture adjustments.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?


Come back to the business!


7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma?


The size and the weight. The 6020fd is built like a tank.


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?


Besides the plasma buzz and the fact that I need to correct the height of the wall mount, I haven't had any issues - hopefully it stays like that!


9. Do you really think that today's prices are worth it?


There's a TV for every budget, so in that regard the prices are worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you're looking at a high end TV from any other manufacturer, I highly encourage you to try and find one of the few remaining Pioneers.


----------



## Steve5355

1. The model you have.

Pioneer pro 101-FD Elite Kuro 50


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model?

picture quality is king, and ability to tune and adjust. clean and simple look to the outside.


3. What do you like best about your plasma?

Will be delivered in a week. Looking forward to watching movies on it. I'm excited to try out the Ethernet based config web server.


4. What don't you like about your plasma?

none yet.


5. What feature(s) do you wish your Plasma had?

I wish it had picture profile controls on the front, there are only input select and aspect select. You need the remote for everything else.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?


na


7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma?


na


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?


na


9. Do you really think that today's prices are worth it?

I agree with the last poster, there are prices for every budget. You pay for what you want or can see. So sure, they can always be cheaper, but I usually get what I pay for and I'm usually happy with the higher end stuff.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## skip61

1. The model you have.

Pioneer Pro 101-FD Elite Kuro 50”


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model?

Found one at a price that i could not pass up.


3. What do you like best about your plasma?

The picture, the quality.


4. What don't you like about your plasma?

none


5. What feature(s) do you wish your Plasma had?

none


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?

Please Pioneer, go back to making those great panels.



7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma?

Was blown away by the picture right out of the box.


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?

none


9. Do you really think that today's prices are worth it?

For quality absolutely. Got a great deal on mine and I jump on it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you find a Pro 101fd at a great price go for it you won't regret it.


----------



## trem0lo

*The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer KRP-500M 50" PDP monitor

*What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews, and the Kuro pictures thread put me over the top and I knew I had to have it. I purchased from a forum sponsor back in December and the transaction + delivery could not have gone better. Best Christmas ever!

*What you like best about your Plasma.*

Deep bezel blacks, even in a dark room. After ~1000 hours, blacks have gotten even deeper, if that's possible. Stunning and immersive picture quality--Pure mode is excellent right out of the box. Never any IR, even after leaving a DVD menu on overnight and hours of gaming. Built like a tank. Excellent & intuitive menu system and picture controls. Adjustable picture-in-picture & freeze frame modes. 24p film modes that work! Very slick ethernet control interface for the nerds. Fun integrator mode to play with settings like studio mode, mirror mode and position/translucency of the PIP window. Wife-approval factor is through the roof.

*What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing to complain about.

*What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Can't think of anything. The built-in web browser control could be a little better, but that's pretty minor. This TV does everything and does it well.

*What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Come back!!!

*What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The large size for my relatively small room, which of course I'm used to now. The sleek, super thin design. The remote is heavy-duty and feels very well made. Also the manual (more like a novel) that is incredibly comprehensive. The Kuro obsessiveness that followed after witnessing its stunning beauty, and its subsequent rise to a member of the family rather than a electronic device.

*What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None whatsoever. I did D-Nice's recommended break-in, applied his Pure Mode settings, and unlocked ISF modes with KuroControl via the ethernet interface. Everything worked like a charm.

*Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Absolutely. I paid much less than what the 500M's brother (101FD) is selling for, and would gladly pay the higher price today. It is that good.

*Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

The Pioneer Signature Elites and KRP series are truly professional monitors in every sense of the word. If you're considering a Kuro and on the fence about the price, consider it a small investment in peace of mind and years of viewing enjoyment.


----------



## stud1rodg

*1. The "Model" you have.*

TCP58S1
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Size, price, and PQ when calibrated
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

That I could do a trick mounting on a bookshelf using the metal base spikes the typically get mounted to the base and go up in the tv.
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The "BUZZ"
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Better blacks would always be better
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about* your Plasma.

I'm worried that it suffers from the floating blacks, but haven't noticed anything yet
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It's about 58 inches larger than in the store lol
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

none
*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

more than worth in... spent more on my first 42 inch 1080p
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Just that panasonic is superior to the samsungs always... the only plasma I've ever liked from them, which had the worst "BUZZ" of all, was the 860... save plasma and buy panasonic cause PQ alone is all that can keep these great tvs around.


----------



## NickSP

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic P54G10

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Went to get an LCD and picked this up on an impulse. Price was super attractive at $799.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Deep blacks and rich colors.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing yet.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Netflix streaming. Hope a firmware/software update can fix that?

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Not that familiar with Plasmas yet to make any suggestions. But based on my viewing so far, I'd say don't give up on the Plasma technology.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Besides Picture Quaity, how light today's Plasma TVs are. I remember helping a friend many years ago with an AKAI Plasma and it was a back breaker.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I thought I was stealing one and ran out as fast as I could.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

PLasma adds so much more to watching HD than even the best LCD/LED can. No matter what the shortcomings are of a plasma compared to an LCD, I will stick to PLasma from now on.


----------



## HiDefRev

*1. The "Model" you have*.
*Panasonic* *TC-P58VT25*

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model ?.*

It's the top of the *Panny* line this year, and also features 3D.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma ?*

Deep blacks, fantastic picture and 3D.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?*

There is absolutely nothing that I don't like.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?*

Nothing seems to be missing.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ?* More advertising. This thing is out of this world !!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?*

Putting on the 3D glasses and watching the demo disc in my Panny 3D disc player. *WOW !!!*

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?*Absolutely *NONE*.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?*
*YES.* I paid $2900 for it. For a "comparable" LCD, I would have paid over $5000.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

The viewing angle of 3D is *NOT* limited as it is on LCD. Also, there is no motion blur when fast moving images are on the screen. This Panny has *THE BEST* picture I have ever seen on any HDTV.


----------



## Doggcow

I just brought home a 50'' Panasonic G25.


Got the bad boy for $1660 out the door, with a 5 year warranty (no questions asked), and a free skype web cam.


How'd I do?


I decided to go with the G25 over the VT25 as I almost exclusively watch action movies/fast motion sports/gaming, and the 3D just seemed super choppy on quick motion. (The crow was on the screen for like 3 frames in the demo)


----------



## kait0840

Panasonic Viera TC-P50G25 50" Plasma TV.

It is AMAZING! I feel like I am literally sitting on the field at the World Cup. I can see the blades of grass.

I got the recommendation to buy it from bestcovery.com. Check it out. They have a bunch of great recs and you do not have to be a tv guru to understand all the terms they reference like other recommendation sites. I looked into the Samsung as well but I decided that the Panasonic was worth the extra $200.


----------



## dmanwi

1. The "Model" you have.

Bought the Panasonic 50G20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I went in to get a Samsung fearing the black-level issue. But for $150 more I could not resist the possible added benefits of the G20.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture looked great and l liked its anti-reflective setup.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Fear of black levels rising


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How a 50 inch doesn't have the WOW factor of a 60 inch. Even coming from an old 32" CRT.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Need to figure out how to set it up with Uverse properly to 'strech' or h-fill' SD content and not messing up the Uverse guide.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

YES


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Bought it Saturday at Best Buy and went back on Monday to get the packge deal with the 228 home theater system add-on. For only $100 more. Cancelled the free geek squad setup.


----------



## guyharrisonphoto

1. The model you have.


Pioneer Pro 101-FD Elite Kuro 50


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model?


Wanted a Pioneer for years (had a Pioneer CRT years ago and it was amazing). My Sony SXRD projection TV died and I needed a replacement and found one NEW at Best Buy two weeks ago.


3. What do you like best about your plasma?


Picture is second to none. Had a Sony 52" EX700 set up in my home for comparison, but there was none. Pioneer colors are rich and saturated and natural especially in "pure" mode without the cartoonish "neon" look of the LCD. Blacks are true, and shadow detail is wonderful. No motion artifacts. Also, not mentioned much, the Pioneer renders a much sharper image than the Sony and I noticed this in the store compared to other brands as well. There is a true three-dimensionality to the image. This is, truly, reference standard viewing. I am now going to upgrade to OPPO Blu-Ray/DVD!


4. What don't you like about your plasma?


A little worried about burn-in but no sign of anything after a week of serious use.


5. What feature(s) do you wish your Plasma had?


This set lacks for nothing. I am now looking for a 60" Kuro set for my main TV and my second TV will be sold and the 101FD used there.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the manufacturer about your plasma?


I can't understand why Pioneer quit. They were way ahead of the game and still are from what I can see. If the rush to 3d continues (for which I have no interest) I bet they will still be the standard for 2d even several years from now.



7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma?


How good it was compared to the current state of the art LCD (Samsung and Sony) and plasma (Panasonic).


8. What problems or issues have you had with your plasma?


None, but it's just been a week.


9. Do you really think that today's prices are worth it?


Paid 2800 which includes the screen (1999), the stand (included), delivery and integration to my hone theater (90), calibration (to be given after 150 hours)(included), and 4 year "black tie" warranty which I deem essential on a discontinued item (435) plus sales tax. I thought it was a steal.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Various Best Buys around the country may still have some of these new in the box but you can't find them at bb.com and must actually call stores in different regions/states. Good hunting!


----------



## Astropin

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P65S1


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Tremendous bang for the buck. 65 inches of Plasma Heaven and Three years same as cash didn't hurt either.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The size and the picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Could be even bigger?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Maybe built in Netflix


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Keep doing what your doing.....bigger screens lower prices


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
The gorgeous black levels compared to my 61" DLP


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Yes.....tomorrows will be less, but if you are always looking at tomorrow you'll never pull the trigger today


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I'll take size and picture over features every time. Six years ago I loved Plasma but it had a lot of issues then and was expensive for the size. Well not anymore. Back then I had to settle for DLP.....which was not bad; certainly got a lot of real-estate for your dollar....but it never had that smooth film like quality that plasma has. Glad I could finally upgrade.


----------



## LarryAppleton

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN50C6500*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Wonderful pricing, size, brand quality and saturation in market, features*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Startling size and picture quality; user controls and versatility*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Not much, but if I had to choose something at this point, it would be the location of the various A/V Connecting points (HDMI, USB, Component). Besides where they are (located on the back side of the panel), I found there to be little room with which to work. Perhaps my fingers are just too large. Its a small complaint and one I otherwise would not voice if not for the question.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*None that I can think of at this point. It has everything I desire.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*Please don't forget my owner's manual next time I purchase something from you. In Samsung's defense, the blu-ray player I also purchased did come complete with owner's manual. Luckily for me, in my total haste and excitement, before my TV arrived, I downloaded the owners manual and some other documents to my computer and I was able to refer to those when setting up my TV yesterday.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How *bleep* large this thing is. I know its not the largest of units out there, but in comparison to what I have been used to up until this point, this thing is massive and beautiful!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None whatsoever thus far. And I'm crossing my fingers! I've had absolutely zero "buzzing," no IR, and no inconsistencies in the PQ that I can decipher. Of course, I am certainly not an expert when it comes to Plasmas so it is quite possible that my untrained eye and ear just does not pick these things up, where someone else might be able to. But the important thing is that the person to whom it matters most, myself, I am not experiencing any of these problems.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Without a doubt. Personally, I don't care about 3-D technology, especially as it pertains to home entertainment, so shelling out $3,000 - $5,000 for such a unit is not worth it to me. But for the price I paid for my plasma, and the prices I saw when researching between LCD's and Plasma's, I think the prices are well worth the experience.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I am absolutely in love with this television. I started out thinking that I was only going to look at and purchase one of the LED LCD's, as I've had an LCD up until now, and I felt its picture quality was just about as good as Plasma, and there was seemingly less to worry about. Once I delved into the information though, and the reviews, Plasma quickly won me over. This set is amazing, and I would recommend it to anyone without hesitation or reservation.*


----------



## JRod0802

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P54VT25

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

This TV has the best 3D experience for what I'm looking for. It has also been called the best 2D plasma being manufactured (not the best 2D plasma ever manufactured).

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Low input lag, low refresh rate, 3D capable. Is it weird that I put 3D last?

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

There's a couple of things. The price ($3000 MSRP) is pretty steep (relatively speaking). The 3D glasses are pretty heavy on the nose, and they're probably the nerdiest glasses design ever conceived of by mankind. Also, the fact that IR / Burn-in exists at all makes me nervous (it's my first plasma). I haven't watched anything with black bars yet (got the TV about three weeks ago, but spent the first week running a burn in DVD).

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

1080p 60Hz per eye in 3D mode (I know none of the 3D TVs have this, but I still want it).

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Please don't add a color tint to the glasses. It makes it hard if my friends come over with their un-tinted universal 3D glasses.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

There weren't any major surprises (because I had read so much about it before hand). Honestly, the box that it came in surprised me the most. The box was wicked high tech. There were plastic handles that were near the bottom area of the box which, once removed, allowed the top of the box to slide off so that you could grab the TV easily, and no tape needed to be cut at all!


I was also impressed with the way they handled battery installation for the glasses. I would have thought that there'd be two options. Pre-install the battery (which will slowly drain it, but is easier for the user), or ship it with a battery not installed (which is harder, but the battery won't drain). Panasonic surprised me though. They preinstalled it with a small plastic tab separating it from one of the contacts. Once you pull out the tab, the battery automatically connects and the glasses are now powered! Sometimes it's the little things that get me.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Just the fact that there's only one set of 3D glasses that come with it, so for now, we have to either trade off (in the case of a video game), or only have one person using 3D at a time.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Oh, yeah. Wasn't a "good" plasma TV like $15,000 8 years ago? Now the best model plasma being made is $3,000 (at least, in the 54 model)? Yeah, that's quite the deal. I never would have dreamed that I'd own something like this in only 8 years from when I first saw them at Best Buy.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

This is simply a high quality TV. Not even mentioning PQ (which is amazing), it's thin (compared to comparable plasmas), it's quiet, it's not hot, and the cooling fan is quiet. It even has a fairly small bezel, and it surprised me, but the brown color for the bezel doesn't bother me at all. I actually kind of like it.


----------



## JRod0802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Astropin* /forum/post/18797853
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> Yes.....tomorrows will be less, but if you are always looking at tomorrow you'll never pull the trigger today



Well said. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Cobra50

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P50G25 50" plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
The great picture quality and bang for your buck, 600HZ 1080P, plus 50" and the ratings from Cnet , AVS , and all the other consumer groups on this model.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The Picture Quality, viewing angle, antiglare, sound, everything so far.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Not many outputs , and only one for sound (Optical).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
More outputs (HDMI) and (RCA).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Make more output options.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It was better than I had ever expected,,picture antiglare AND sound quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None, just having the patience of break it in on Standard mode.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
This was a great deal, as I priced Sears , Best Buy, HHgregg etc etc,,Finally HHgregg gave me a deal at just over cost ,,so I couldn't pass it up!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
If you're looking for one of the best pictures and a great price, then you should at least look at these models.


----------



## rossphotos

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50C550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Balance of price, picture quality, style and local availability.

Much better in all categories than the Panasonics I had to

compare with, especially style actually!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality and the fact that I bought it at Best Buy who

refunded the $186 difference when they lowered the price

within 30 days!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Still getting used to the slight image retention it shows, especially when going from a letterboxed program to the menus.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it had handled 1080p/24 properly. No real excuse for any set to not at this point. Looked at the 590 service menu thing and decided against mucking around as no one has reported getting this to work any better.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it seemed at first!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely! I upgraded from a first generation Sharp LCD (2001) which

I payed $3200 for, and it was the floor model!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Servicetech571

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 60PK550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

60" flat screen on sale for $1,200.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great viewing angles, realistic color


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Swivel base. Not really needed on plasma due to wide viewing angles. Would rather see a more solid 2 post base.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Thinner than expected


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Slight occasional buzzing, most plasmas have some buzz. Not a deal breaker though.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes Yes Yes. You won't find a better price on a flat screen 60" anywhere.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Bought to replace my Mitsubishi WS65513 CRT rear projection. Had been looking for a good deal on a large flat screen (didn't want to go down in size) and when Conn's had the set on a July 4th madness sale (set normally sells for $1,600) I jumped in


----------



## Luno

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50C550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted to try plasma after 3 lcd tvs. Larger set as well. Was going for an LG but chose this instead due to Samsung having a longer history with plasma.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality. Was worried that I would see pixels, movie imperfections or lines in the images on the screen but I am not noticing any of that.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet. The fee (25.00) for recycling. What is that all about???


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A better remote. Also, I am not into all those extra little gizmos (wireless, internet and YouTube stuff), just give me a nice picture.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work! Offer a trade-in from previous models.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How amazing the picture was considering I don't sit too far away from the set. I sit either 7 or 9 feet away. Was worried it would be too big, but it really isn't. That really surprised me.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all. Hopefully none ever.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got a pretty good deal on this set, less than a grand. I paid more than that for my other lcd sets which were 40" or 42" sets.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I was a big fence-sitter in terms of making the leap to plasma. I actually wanted to go with LED but now I've learned that is only a gimmick. If you are thinking of going from lcd to plasma, I suggest you do it!


----------



## DarrenK

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN50C8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

That is a very complicated question. Lets just say it was the best one available to me that had what I wanted, plus love the super thinness.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Too new to say. Nice picture out of the box though, with a lot of depth on OTA HD. Waiting on the Blu-Ray player to arrive...Also love the remote.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Puts off a LOT of heat.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Built in wireless connection.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None yet, give it time...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No buzz yet...lol. Give it time.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. Only had it two days.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I have only had it two days...I will have more input later...


----------



## Falcons023

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 60PK550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Good Review by Chad B and good PQ at cheaper price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Very nice picture, small border & very nice TruSlim profile.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflections unless room is dark.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Anti-reflection screen.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Needs Anti-Glare coating on the screens


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The UI is very intuitive and simple. Easy to find what you want.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, the prices have gone down a lot. Got a 60" in 2010 for the price of 42 in 2008.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This model is very good in terms of PQ out of the box. If you get it calibrated by Experts on this forum (20 Pt calibration and CMS) the PQ could be Excellent and comparable to high-end models except KURO.


This is the "best bang for the buck" model for 2010 models.


----------



## AudioVideoPhilia

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer Elite Pro-111FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Well the only non-Pioneer 1080p plasma of equal size that comes close on PQ is a VT25. The Panasonic had a 1 year waranty while Pioneer offers 3 years coverage. The Elite cost me a little more though.. about a 2 year waranty extention' worth.







But here's the clincher, the Pioneer is a tested and true performer that, according to many, would seem to age well.*



3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

What I like best is how Blu-Ray movies @ 1080p24 come ridiculously close to the look and feel of projected celluloid film.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*I have not yet used the set's audio or even tuned into tv broadcasts so I can't comment. 'Been on a movie binge though.







And if I had to say something it would be nitpicking. Like the blue led being too bright even set to low. Or the thin reflection off the inside of the glossy bezel is distracting.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Wish it could process two digital signals for its P-in-P and P-side-P features.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Please start making these again! No need to even update it just start making parts and sets again!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*See answer to question 3. I wasn't expecting that. I think 24fps has alot to do with this but what initialy floored me was the light. I had never seen a tv get so close to a movie screen.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Thats a trick question.







On one hand I must believe I paid a fair price for my set since I... er...paid it. But on the other hand I did pay top dollar for yesterday's discontinued tv. So what does that say about todays "Prices"?*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I'll keep this post updated until I've tried all the tricks the tv has up its sleeve.*


----------



## mister f

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PK550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Solid reviews, lack of Samsung buzzing and Panny rising blacks. Great price too.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Very stylish, great picture, intuitive menus. Looks fantastic in my living room.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflections.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Anti-reflection filter.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add an AR filter.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Surprised how little heat it gives off.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

It's working fine.


9. Do you really think that today’s "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

With an AR filter this would be an outstanding TV, even if it added $100 to the cost.


----------



## stp2585

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic Viera 58vt25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

price. lack of NIB kuro 60" displays.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

potential rising/floating blacks.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

no potential rising/floating blacks.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

solve the rising/floating blacks issues.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

size of the tv.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

hopefully none...


9. Do you really think that today’s "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

hopefully this tv lasts as long as my 8g kuro has so far. and hopefully the black levels dont bug me down the road. other than that..the tv is awesome!


----------



## d_s_willoughby

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-P50VT20A


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price/Size/Quality ratio, compared to Sony HX800 and Samsung 8 Series LED's


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Deep blacks, Great color depth, Awsesome price, Best 3D on market to my eyes


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Still figuring out the menu system, Samsungs is is bit prettier and easier to use.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None, its has everything I need including PVR function for HDTV recording.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Menu needs work, it isn't bad to use for someone like me, but it seems a bit outdated compared to others.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The blacks were so much better than my LED, and it's motion compensation is almost perfect [smooth but unobtrusive.]


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far....


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, compared to the Sony HX800, and Samsung C8000 this set was $3-400AUD cheaper.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I bought this set purely for movies and HDTV, as I already have a Samsung C6000 LED for my PC/Gaming needs, and have been thoroughly surprised by this plasma. I've been a preacher of LED's for a while, as I've considered most plasmas to be terrible, but this set has easily swayed me to say otherwise.


----------



## exhumis

1. LG 60PK950


2. Features, Price Point, Black levels, Colors,


3. PQ


4. Hmmm........Not big enough?


5. Pandora widget!!!!


6. Include Pandora widget on this model!!


7. DLNA worked like a charm right out of the box.


8. My Media i.e. DLNA streaming does not like certain files for some reason.


9. For this TV, at the price I paid, yes.


10. Compare this TV to other Plamas with similar feature sets and capabilities.


----------



## hometoast

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 54" S1 (TC-P54S1)

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Right size for the room. Good reviews. WELL under my price point (super sale)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I'm comparing it to a 32" Olevia LCD. What DONT I like about it?


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The heat it produces does affect the living room a bit.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has all the features I want or currently need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

...


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

First surprise, unboxing in to an empty room, the thing looked HUGE. Second surprise, all furniture added, it's the perfect fit.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

mage retention is a bit of a problem. Would be less of a problem if Tivo has a "screen saver" when paused.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I paid $1099 for it. So yeah, it was worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

...


----------



## gwags

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

LG 60PK950

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Value for the price and size + it's dam sexy! fewer issues then panny right now

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

User friendly and pic out of the box on THX is awesome, dongle included, high WAF

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing yet

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

better AR - close but not as good as a panny G25

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

more widgets + lag time improved for gamers (I'm not)

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

very easy to setup/use

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes - at $1670 delivered it was the deal of the year for me

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

no regrets moving away from panny


----------



## td2243

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 60PK950


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The bells and whistles are cool and anti-glare screen.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

SIZE and picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

HULU


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add HULU, even if it is a subscription service


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how blown away I was at the picture. Also, I was surprised at how decent the speakers are. I expected horrible sound, but it is more than adequate.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

nothing yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

There is a big bump in price from the 550 to the 950. Are the widgets worth it? Probably not, but it was more about the anti-glare.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I love this TV. This is my first HDTV purchase and I love it. Xbox 360 games look great and I don't even have an HDMI Xbox. Very happy with the decision.


----------



## dbober

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN50C550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Price, Screen Size, Picture*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Image Detail

Black Levels*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Slight amount of glare while watching in late afternoon, but was expected*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*More detailed users manual

More screen fit options for wide screen DVD/BlueRay*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*See number five above

Bring back the RCA Audio Outs instead of the 3.5 mm jack.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Image Depth*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Absolutely!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Kbueno

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P58VT25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model ?.

This forum and the reviews...was set on a Sammy UNC8000 for the longest time. Coming from a rear projection, deep blacks are very important to me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma ?

Deep blacks, superb HD detail, THX mode kicks A.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?

Little bit of hum on really bright images, but can only hear it if up close w sound muted. Bezel a little big.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?

Nada. This set is feature heavy as is.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ? More advertising. This thing is out of this world !!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?

Shocked at how good normal HD broadcasts looked...was expecting it for Blu-ray sources only. Made myself mad for suffering w my old rear projection for so long.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?

Nada.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?

Hmmm, I'd say its definitely worth it. Flat screens have reallly dropped over the years.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Agree w others on this set: This Panny has THE BEST picture I have ever seen on any HDTV. Even at the B&M store with who knows what setting, it looked better than the rest. I like how they show super detail 1080p source material for their demos! How about some SD, yah right.


----------



## AR1

1. Pioneer pro101-fd


2. performance, build quality


3. quality, everything about this display shows a dedication to quality, the picture is awesome


4. it's not a 60"


5. smell-o-vision


6. get back in the game


7. very resistant to IR, only about 70 hours in so far, but have fallen asleep with a menu on the screen twice and there wasn't even a hint to be seen when running the video pattern


8. none, other than the cat getting too close for comfort a few times


9. I don't buy a new set every year, so for me the quality was worth the extra money


10. if you're in the market for a plasma, and a Pioneer is available to you in the screen size you're looking for, buy it


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AR1* /forum/post/19021457
> 
> 
> 1. Pioneer pro101-fd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. none, other than the cat getting too close for comfort a few times




These run so freaking hot that the cats love to snuggle up against the panel !!



bob


----------



## PurdueAV2003

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P54VT25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model ?.

Loved the look of the TV and found a good deal. I even got the wife's permission!


3. What you like best about your Plasma ?

Inky blacks, great color reproduction, 3D


4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?

The 3D glasses are uncomfortable. Can't wait for Panny or a third party to come out with a better glasses design.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?

I'm still waiting for direct-to-tv iTunes streaming, but I'll probably be waiting for a while!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma? Make stores do what H. H. Gregg did to convince my wife: put it right next to the same size S2 and let people watch the difference.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?

How good THX mode looked right out of the box!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?

Definitely. A couple year ago, you couldn't get this quality of picture for less that $5,000.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

You won't find a TV with a better PQ on the market right now. Panasonic is quickly approaching Kuro quality, but with many more features.


----------



## zeta_msz_006

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 60PK950


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size,price (What I got it for, I was actually looking at the 60PK550 at the time) true black filter.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

SIZE, picture and price that I paid for it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

3D


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add 3D


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture, sound of built in speakers.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not the MSRP from 60PK550 to the 60PK950. For the price I got it for, YES!! Since I got it for only $200 more than the 60PK550 I was looking at.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My family and friends love this TV, since I was coming from a 6 years old 42" JVC ED Plasma, to it. Very happy with the decision.


----------



## Uziel

1. The "Model" you have.
*Pioneer Elite Signature 101-FD*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I couldn't deal with all of the issues present on other manufacturers across all display types. I needed the best available that I wouldn't have buyer's remorse about.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Deep blacks, contrast ratio, the overall picture quality*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*This isn't a complaint, but the sheer amount of options for picture adjustments are overwhelming.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*None.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*None. I see some people saying "Come back to the TV game, Pioneer!", but if they hadn't exited I wouldn't have been able to afford an elite series monitor at this price.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How big 50" actually is!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None!*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I paid less than half of MSRP and less than I paid for a 40" XBR1 in 2004/2005*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*If you have the money to spend and don't care about 3D, FIND A KURO while they are still out there!*


----------



## Spongeworthy

1. The "Model" you have

Panasonic TC-P42S2.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The perfect intersection of price and performance. At this point in time, all the things that made me avoid plasma have been remedied. Hard to believe that this type of performance is available at this price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great video performance (HD *and* SD) for the price, nice blacks, reduced reflection, no nonessential features.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Panasonic's menus drive me crazy. The owner's manual is often less than helpful. "Standard" mode is completely useless.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Sharks with frickin' lasers on their heads


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Design your remotes like everyone else designs theirs.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good DVD's look thru a non-upconverting player (tho' I do have a Blu-ray on the way).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, other than getting used to my 1st Panasonic.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Oh yes. I paid the same for this 42" 1080p that I paid for a 32" 720p two years ago. It's the natural downward trend of maturing electronics accelerated by the introduction of 3D HDTV (about which I have zero interest).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This fit perfectly (a bit lower and closer) as a replacement in a home theater that was based on a front projector, so whatever audio problems it might have are totally irrelevant.


----------



## MiHewitt

*1. The "Model" you have*

Panasonic TC-P50G25.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews, good word of mouth, in my price range.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The reflectiveness is worse than I expected. The case itself is too shiny.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Hulu on Viera Cast. Snack dispenser.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Less reflective screen and case.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The weight.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.
*

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, assuming a reasonable lifespan for the set.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

This replaces a 7-year-old, 30-inch 720p LCD, so I'm still dealing with the shocking transition to a modern 1080p set. No doubt, I will find more nits to pick later.


----------



## JustinGN

1. Panasonic 50" G25


2. The praise heaped upon the G10 and V10 series, despite the increase in black levels over time, combined with the lack of inexpensive LCD/LED choices.


3. Still waiting on delivery, though I'm going to preemptively say the THX mode. As much as I love tinkering, I also like having a "fallback" mode when I'm lazy after a move and don't want to recalibrate right away.


4. No 24p playback @ 96Hz. I really hate how all the manufacturers have eliminated it from their "mid-range" lineup, instead reserving it for the 3D sets. Active Shutter tech gives me massive migraines in minutes, so paying the premium for a 3D set just to get [email protected] is nowhere near worth it. Bad Panasonic (And Samsung, and Sony, and Sharp, and...etc).


5. See #4, though I'd also like to see a proper CMS, since my Marantz SR6003 fails at Video Processing.


6. [email protected] should be standard in all of your 42"+ sized sets, and to start working on 3D tech that doesn't require active shutter glasses. 3D is neat, but I can't view it without being ill unless I use the passive lenses at a movie theater.


7. Still waiting on delivery!


8. Aside from the shipping company lying to me about delivery times (I work nights, so it was imperative they get here on time), no issues with the Plasma itself since it hasn't been delivered!


9. Absolutely. Considering I dropped $1500 for my Sharp LC-46D64U LCD panel three years ago, and got the 50" G25 this week for $1000, prices are definitely worth it. I'm disappointed by the lack of feature trickle-down, though.


10. I'll update when I get the plasma!


----------



## clarksvilleal

*1. The "Model" you have*

Panasonic TC-P54G25.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews (esp. on the AVS Forums - thank you!), demo in a local store, size, price/performance. I purchased this for a non-profit organization I volunteer with, for use at seminars, training, video presentations, and showing movies to kids during parties and events.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The outstanding picture, the relatively light weight (~65 lbs), the nice frame design, number of inputs.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Remote control can't be programmed to control our Sony DVD/VCR, or any other than a Panasonic, as far as I can tell.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

None so far.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

None so far.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The modest weight for the size.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, at least the $1518 Amazon price (w/free 2-day Amazon Prime shipping and free setup)

*10. Anything Else*

Mounted high on wall with an MPA Cantilever Articulating Wall Mount from mountdirect.com in Virginia ($90 walk-in price, $100 internet price). It is the "cat's meow" in wall mounts for this size TV. 4 degrees of freedom (pitch, roll, yaw and 3" to 23" extension from wall). Built like a tank, and easily carries the weight of this quite large TV. Relatively easy to mount to wall and TV, as well.


----------



## mantiz

1. The Model you have
*Panasonic TC-P50S2*

2. What convinced you to purchase this model
*Best picture out there for the money IMO*

3.What you like best about your plasma
*Very little heat*

4. What you don't like about your plasma
*Going through the 100 hr break in for the 3rd time*

5. What feature you wish your plasma had
*A back lit remote & built in bias lighting*

6. What advice or suggestions would you make to your manufacturer
*Do the 100 hour break in at the factory*

7. What was your biggest surprise after you received your plasma
*same as #3*

8.What problems or issues have you had with your plasma
*none and I hope it stays that way*

9.Do you really think that todays prices are worth it
*Yes at $899 try buying this tv 3yrs ago*

10. any additional info to add is encouraged
*not yet i've only had it for 12hrs!*


----------



## AK1997

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P42S2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Best price on a 1080p 42"+ flat panel TV. Also Panasonic plasma picture quality vs. LCDs at this price range.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Much better picture quality then a similarly priced LCD, especially when it comes to black levels and motion blur. Once calibrated, the colors look perfect and natural. For the price, you can't beat the image quality on this set.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Out of the box, this TV looks pretty bad especially in the big box store when compared next to all the bright and vibrant LCDs. Also black levels are much better then an LCD, however still no where near as good as a CRT.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

If size is a feature then, I wish I could have afforded something bigger.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Panasonic needs to figure out how to better inform the general public of the advantages of Plasmas vs. LCDs.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

You can customize the source labels to whatever you want.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I do notice the floating blacks in some types of media with certain settings in certain lighting.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, three years ago my dad bought a similarly sized popular Korean-brand LCD for over three times the price of the 42S2 and it cannot match the picture quality of the S2.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't worry about burn-in, just be careful at first. Also use Dnice's settings they make it look perfect. Also, there is no such thing as too big.


----------



## alwaller

The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P54S2

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I have a Panasonic 42" 720p no problems for five years.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size / 1080p


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

no problems to report at this time.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

good as is


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

PQ / size in my room


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes yes and yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

none


----------



## LV246hicks

The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P54z1

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

my nephew works at Best Buy, been keeping an eye on the display waiting to see how far they would go down. Until the basement is finished, I put away my 46 Sammy LT4681f

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size / style/ wireless/ picture(wow)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

it's never big enough


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

can't think of any it doesn't have, don't care about 3d right now, thought about the c7000


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

coming from my 46, still looks like I could have gone bigger, but after all the searching I couldn't pass this up. I love this TV


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

it's only worth what we want and are willing to pay. Would I have paid 5000.00 for this TV new, No, I would not(my girlfriend would have shot me)

but 1399.00 open box, extra warranty, heck yeah!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged


----------



## kbz1960

1. The "Model" you have.
*Insignia NS-50P650A11 50" 720P Plasma....you guys make me feel cheap lol*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Price, suppose to be Samsung parts, 2 year warrenty*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The pic*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The worry about IR and screen burn, limited adjustment options*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*More adjustment options maybe a usb input that can be used for other than only firmware updates*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*More adjustment options, connections*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Dunno if anything was a surprise*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Have one dead pixel, geek squad was here and getting a replacement but will have to wait for them to get another one in for me*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I guess so since I finally bought one*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Not any I can think of right now.*


Thanks


----------



## PrimeTime




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.


Pioneer 5030.


> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


My buddy bought a new 60" Sony and bequeathed it to me, gratis.


> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.


My cost.


> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Color temp is off a little (too warm) on movies; have to crank it up to HIGH.


> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


3-D. But that's for another time.


> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


It's a nice display, but I think Pioneer got out at the right time.


> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How poor DirecTV SD looks as compared to my RPTV's SD.


> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Some of the inputs seem to be unavailable (grayed-out).


> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.


_My_ price certainly was. But considering that my friend bought this at Costco for $6500 and the new Samsung 50PN490C does 3-D (and, I suspect, better 2-D) for less than a grand -- well, I'd say "Definitely yes," _today's_ prices are well worth it.


> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I like this display, but I can see why my friend opted for his new 60" Sony NX801. It's going to be hard to resist the pull of the flashier, brighter LCDs in the future (if they can do decent 3-D). We'll see...


----------



## fhschellenberg

1. The "Model" you have.*Panasonic TC-P65VT25*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*Pretty much the owners' thread*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.*3D for now, but gorgeous HD after coming from an older Sony KP57-WS510*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*Control menu is awkward*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*Nothing yet*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*Keep doing what you're doing*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*Size*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*Not having long enough cables until my Standout Designs N702 Plus comes in*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*Sure, otherwise I wouldn't have purchased until prices drop*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Thanks.


Dave[/quote]


----------



## pepsicola74

I. Samsung PN58C680


II. size, price, 3d


III. size, price


IV. IR BurnIn


V. no IR & no BurnIn










VI. deliver a manual how to break in a Plasma.


VII. 58inch are much bigger then 54inch.


VIII. no issues with Plasmas yet; but had a 54 inch DLP that got white/black pixels all over the place...after 3 years. replaced the unit with this plasma


IX.










X. would like to get any suggestions about calibration. didnt found any setup-post for the C680 series yet.


----------



## Katiesdad

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 50PK550 (purchased yesterday)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and good reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black levels and vibrant colors


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

?


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Nothing


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, so far but I have only had it for less than a day.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. I replaced a 37" LCD that I bought 4 years ago and this only cost about $100 more.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Scoob1.0

1. The "Model" you have.

*LG 60PK550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Price, performance, and size.*



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Movies look heavenly... especially with the 24p feature :-D*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*The screen is reflective in bright lighting... and there is a VERY slight hum, especially when the screen goes white for a commercial or whatnot.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*It has amazing features... couldn't really wish for more.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Keep making them amazing.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How thin the plasma was compared to my old one- how little wasted space around the edges... how gorgeous movies look!*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Got it for $1250, free shipping... definitely worth it!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*So glad I went with this set and didn't go for a Panny- so no worries of rising blacks.*


----------



## rdellar17

1. The "Model" you have.

** Samsung Plasma PN58C8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

** Amazing Picture / Black levels / No Soap Opera Effect

** On sale. ($500 off)

** Did a side by side comparison: PN58C8000 vs

TC-P54VT25. Both were excellent. Chose Samsung due to the antiglare screen and non-reflective Bezel


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

** Amazing picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

** Very annoying Buzz


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

** Less Buzz


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

** Some way to get rid of Buzz from the prime viewing location


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

** Buzz










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

** Same as above. Exchanging the TV due to the Buzz.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

** I think so. The price for a new 58" plasma is almost exactly what I paid for a Sony 36" Vega HD CRT about 8-10 years ago. And it weighs about 200 lbs less.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

** Going to try the 50" C8000 Samsung before giving up on Plasmas


----------



## Couchy

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P46G25

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
After back and forth between LED-LCD and Plasma I decided plasma was the better buy for me.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Everything so far. Despite what I've heard the sound is better than any tv I've ever owned. I also feel SD content is a lot crisper than LED-LCD's.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Nothing that I've found yet.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Not sure, time will tell.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Create a less glossy bezel and continue to improve on the overall technology.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How incredibly good the picture looks. Even blew my friends away from a picture text.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
N/A and hopefully none in the future.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I hope that one day all prices eventually come down eventually. Thankful wishing.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
People need to take all information with a grain of salt and do due diligence. Read b/w the lines and make a decision based on your research and not what someone else tells you. When I went to a home theater store to compare the G25 to the S2 the salesman immediately tried to sale me a Samsung (which was my 2nd choice). Go with your instinct and just because a salesman tells you how long he's worked in the "business" stick to your guns.


----------



## voyager9

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P50G20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Reviews, balance between features/price

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
SOOO much smaller then my old RPTV "furniture". Looking forward to the streaming features once I get that hooked up. Anti-glare screen is very nice.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Minor itch: It's about 4.5" too low so my center speaker blocks some of the screen and the IR sensor.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
None yet.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
If you can keep performance/features the same, provide a more elegant body/frame. Looks outdated/bulky compared with competitors.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Going from RPTV to this was like getting cataracts surgery.. new picture is amazing compared to the old TV.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Need to keep an eye on rising/floating blacks. So far no issues.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Not at this time..


----------



## machani

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P46C2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Reviews and price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Amazing picture quality, including clarity, colors and black levels, even though the "C2" is the entry level model in Panasonic's Plasma lineup. It also does an excellent of scaling 480p or 1080p sources. From about 8' away there is no way to distinguish this 720p set from a 1080p one.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
There is no digital audio input when using a DVI to HDMI cable. I have to use the analog audio inputs since my set top box does not have HDMI







. Also my TV does not have analog audio outputs, only a single optical audio out.


The display panel is 1024 x 768, not 1366 x 768. Panasonic achieves a virtual resolution of 1366 x 768 by spacing the pixels apart slightly more width-wise than height-wise.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
a. Digital audio inputs (for DVI users).

b. Analog audio outputs.

c. Anti-reflective filter, which higher end Panasonics have


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
See my answers to questions 4 and 5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Was astounded by the picture quality. It way exceeded my initial expectations and the picture looks more natural and film like than my neighbors Samsung LED-LCD TV.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None so far. I am keeping my fingers crossed that there will be rising black level issue with my model.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
At the sale price I got mine at, you bet!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
For a regular video enthusiast who does not desire advanced functionality and is OK with 720p, give the Panasonic TC-P46C2 a serious look.


I performed some adjustments to the white balance for Cinema/Warm mode using "D-Nice's" reference settings. The result is a huge improvement in color realism. For details, check out my post in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1246688&page=4


----------



## Mpower77i

1. 1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 60PK550 Plasma*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Great reviews and bang for the buck*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Price and smooth motion*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Grainy at times in dark scenes*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*An extra HDMI input, THX mode*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*None for the price*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Glare wasnt as bad as expected*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Grainy at times in dark scenes*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*None*


----------



## throwinsamoan

1. The "Model" you have.

*TCP54G25*



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*For the price range, I just didn't see a better picture out there after MUCH diligent research.*



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Fits exactly what I'm looking for in a set. Shines with movies, gaming, and sporting events.*



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Just wish it had 4 HDMI inputs - only minor blemish*



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*It's got everything I need - Not a 3D guy*



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

*Add extra input and perhaps a swivel stand.*



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The picture after I had my HD receiver hooked up. It was better than I hoped if that's possible. TV nirvana.*



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None so far*



9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Obviously I bought the TV!*



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*If you buy a flat screen panel, don't read anything in the AVS forums. You will just go insane.







*


----------



## Isura

1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 50PJ550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Amazing price, similar PQ to more expensive Samsungs and Panasonic base models. Advanced settings/calibration software.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*It looks amazing.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*It's reflective, but only noticed it during the day with blinds open and on PS3 games (dark scenes). It's still fine for normal TV in a bright room.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*More advanced calibration software built in.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Better tuned special picture modes, especially for gaming.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Looks much better than I expected. IT's also very thin and sleek looking.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None so far. In 1 week only saw slight image retention once for about 2 minutes after playing uncharted for 2 hours*.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*At $700 CAD, totally worth it.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Great price and a huge upgrade if you're coming from a smaller TV. 50" is so much bigger than 42" even.*


----------



## somedude1

. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P50VT20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I need a new TV and with the 3D deal on this TV this week, I finally bit the bullet and bought it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Looks good out of the box. Can't really say yet because I just bought it yesterday.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It didn't come with a wireless adapter. For this price, you'd think that they include it. Even my Samsung BD-3600 came with a wireless adapter for a fraction of the price.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

2D to 3D up conversion


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include 2 3d glasses with it.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

No green dots and the clarity of the picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I'd like to think so considering that the package included a free calibration, 2 3D movies, and 2 additional 3D glasses.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you're buying from a brick and mortar, make sure you research before buying. The sales people usually don't know $hit.


----------



## The Void

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN58C6500


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Price, features, picture quality and it's not 3D


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Picture quality, web apps, DLNA/USB compatibility


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Annoying buzz


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Cinema Smooth 24p playback which is advertised in most feature lists, didn't realize only the C8000 has the feature


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Solve the buzzing problem. Stop advertising features the TV doesn't have


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
That I could hear the buzz over most anything that isn't loud action or music


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Buzz


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Some good deals and nice displays, so yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I really like the picture, it looks amazing, especially coming from a 1080i RPTV. Unfortunately the buzz is enough to bug me anytime I'm sitting in front of it. I'm probably going to return it, go back to my crappy RPTV till I can decide what I actually want and can afford.


----------



## jfh2112

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P42C2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price point, user reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture! It's my first ever HDTV, so I'm awestruck, but the picture is so much better than any LCD I've seen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

We're still on our honeymoon, my TV and I, so there's not much to complain about yet. The glare is significant, though, but my house is dark so it's virtually a non-issue.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A VGA or DVI input. I have an HTPC I can cobble together, but no video card with HDMI out. I may buy an adapter cable.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

See #5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how good the picture actually was.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For this TV, absolutely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My wife went to pick it up from our local Sears, and she called me from the store - they had one on display and she said the picture was horrible. I told her they just didn't have it set right. She also had two salespeople try to talk her out of getting this TV and getting a 1080p LCD set instead. She was very surprised by the picture quality once we got it home & connected to the 360.


----------



## 761-honda

My new 65 S2. What a bargain!!


----------



## dmspen

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P54G25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price point, user reviews, EPP deal


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Coming from a DLP I like the thinness and lack of rainbow effect (I'll never buy another Mitsubishi)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The glare from a nearby table lamp. The wife wants it on.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A DVI input. It has VGA but I'd like DVI.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Move the inputs to the front. I'm mounting speakers on the side which cover the side controls.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how good the picture actually was.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Trying to download the latest firmware. The server is always too busy...or so it says.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

We redecorated our Living Room, moving from a muddy, bland Tuscan to a brighter contemporary feel. I got a Black and Chrome TV stand to go with the new Panny. When my wife came home and saw everything put together, her words were, "OMG, it's perfect!"

WAF (Wife acceptance factor) executed perfectly.


----------



## Rei86

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TC-P50G25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Odd reason it was between a 42G25 vs BB 50G20. What finally broke me was that at the time it a TC-P50G25 was 40 dollars cheaper shipped then the 50G20 and only 300 dollars more expensive then the 42inch. I wanted a bigger screen then my old 32inch LCD, Plasma for a CRT feel for low input lag as I heavly game, and to be easy on my eyes for long viewing. I also wanted to know what the difference was to own a Plasma vs an LCD.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Larger screen real estate for viewing TV~Movie~Video Game.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Doing D-nice break-in. I know its for breaking it in properly and making sure you have good colors for the life of the damn thing but holding out for 100hrs was pretty ridiculous. I mean honestly telling my GF and friends that I couldn't use my brand new TV because I was breaking it in gave them a chuckle.

Low amount of connections. WTF is wrong with Panasonic and other TV manufactures? VGA over DVi? Give me another HDMi port, its not 2002. No S-Video, WTF? I've noticed less and less (to the point that in my search that I only yielded one TV had this input). I'm not a super hardcore TV follower but I would like to know why S-Video is being phased out so fast. To my eyes when I want from composite video to S-Video it was tremendously better.

The buzzing.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
More input and output connections.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
More input and output connections.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It actually looked better then what everyone said. People in the Panny forums will pissy and moan about how boring and dated the bezel design is but TBH with me it looks good. The only TVs that has caught my eyes that has a great design are Samsungs. But obviously I'm talking are the ultra thin LED LCD silver bezels. They look out of place in any home entertainment center IMO but they do look great. So basicly after praising the Sammy's looks I think Panasonics designs can hold their own in any show room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
More input and output connections. Haven't had it long enough for it to cause major issues.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I remember when I was in elementary and middle school and the biggest TV anyone of our friends had was a 5X~6X rear projection screen TV. Large, cumbersome, stupid matte screen that made everything look retarded/fuzzy, and burn in if you played video games to long. Since at that age I didn't really care I never knew the price of the things but I'm sure it was in the thousands.


Then I remember the price of a 32inch Sony WEGA we purchased and how mazing the damn thing was. Flat screen with beautiful picture all the damn time. No freaking matte finish screen that made everything fuzzy near or far and great for video gaming. I remember the price of the darn thing around 800 bones and 900 shipped. For that price these days you can get a 42+ TV that (arguably some say probably a little worse PQ?) will amaze you. And with Plasmas when I was kid seeing a huge ass 60inch Pioneer Plasma (might have been smaller since I was only a kid at the time) on display at a Laox store in the Akihabara district playing Wild Wild West on DVD was amazing...so was the price tag at around 10g I believe was also amazinish... Now that I'm a bit grown, managing my own money and being able to afford something close to being that awesome truly shows how fast technology is moving and how fast price is being driven down over time.


So yes ABSOLUTELY its worth it these days.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Don't be afraid of owning a plasma. Please do some research and research some more. Its also important these days with so much information out their for us that we can get the right answer (and the wrong) easily. Exhaust your resources and ask questions like rapid fire. Also SEARCH. You're question has been asked by someone else that has probably been solved. So yeah before the rapid fire questions, search 1st for the answer then ask the question if no one has answered it. Be careful about the waiting game. You can get stuck in a vortex of OMG this model might go on sale during this sales week, or OMG this next model is so much better SO MUCH better but I have to wait a year for it! Playing the waiting game will only frustrate you and not only that might lead you astray and cost you more then what you expected. So be careful in that situation and think about it.

 

Sorry for the mess but still cleaning after coming back from DC. Not final placement as the soundbar will get mounted above the TV, getting a wall mount for the TV as well.


----------



## SlackrGuy

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic P50G20

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
This display seemed to be the best one available before jumping up signifigantly in price.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture is amazing. The Netflix app is great.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Not an issue right now, but I do wish it had another HDMI port. It seems short sighted to only have three, especially when one is on the side.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
I can't really think of much, maybe a wider range of internet apps

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Not major, but reduce the glare on the bezel

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
I have three windows in my living room that I thought would cast a nasty glare on the screen. That is one of the reasons why I chose this model, and I was surprised at how little glare there really is.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
nothing yet

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I wouldn't have bought it if they weren't!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
My only regret is not getting a bigger set. With that in mind, if I did get a bigger one I would have had to sacrifice qualityso I could be in the right price range. All in all I am happy, but can't help but think about how good the 54" would look!


----------



## TexasTurbo

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P50C2

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Sale price at Sears and good online reviews & tests

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture Quality

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


No online interactive apps

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Netflix

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Swivel stand

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


Large screen size

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


HDMI sound not on, sometimes after powering on, but I use external Home Theater

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


My Picture Settings, Day & Night, AT&T U-verse via HDMI:


Picture Mode: Cinema

Contrast: 100

Brightness: 65

Color: 51

Tint: 0

Sharpness: 50

Color Temp: Warm

x.v. Color: Off

CATS: Off

Video NR: Off

MPEG NR: Off

Black Level: Dark


----------



## XxJASONxX

1. The "Model" you have.


PN50B860



2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


On sale last year's model


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ the best in my opinion


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


HDMI CEC makes my receiver go to the wrong input every time i turn it on kinda annoying but i hope getting a harmony will make it better. oohh if your wondering no buzz










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Well this tv has it all and more lots more. not a 3D tv but i aint intrested


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Its a great tv and i dont have any compliants so far



7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I guess the biggest surprise was that it doesn't look like a big size upgrade from a 40in to a 50in lol not a good surprise but i eh


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


No problems or issues yet im really loving the tv


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


well i got a close out deal on last year model but there is sum good plasma out there at good prices. LED and 3D is a ripoff if u ask me


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Im loving my tv cant wait till a couple hundred hrs pass so i can get a pro calibration and see this puppy really show its true colors. read alot of awesome reviews here and other places and sum even compare it to the KURO say its even better idk lol


----------



## saleemsak

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer LX508XG


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture Quality

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Colors, Contrast, feels real.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far the flickering. Its not visible through the naked eye. Only when I take a video using the Nikon D90 I can see the flickering. Not sure if this is normal?

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None so far...

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

They shouldn't have stopped manufacturing. Its too late now...









7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The way it was handling SD signal.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Flickering which is noticed only through video camera.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They are expensive comparitivly, but I guess its all worth it now.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Buy this TV and just enjoy time you watch it.


----------



## madturbosnake

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50g10 and just bought TC-P54VT25

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Newer 3d technology and best rated 2d tv, Bought the G10 last year.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great Blacks for both tv's the VT25 really stands out, 3d is amazing.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet, imaage retention on the G10, hoping the VT25 has better luck with image retention.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Still wish my vt model had the 3d to 2d conversion with limited 3d movies out now.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing right now.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture difference considering I have both pretty good plasmas

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing major.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

My 3d was expensive but worth the money to me.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Dont listen or get convinced by a salesman to buy the tv they reccommend go with the review on here and do your research will def. lead you to the right place.


----------



## poofyhairguy

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN50C680
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I really wanted a plasma but I was seriously disappointed with the amount of "pop" the PN50C6500 I first bought displayed compared to other plasmas I have seen. It had a soft picture that made me feel ripped off. I returned it and got this one instead based on the theory that the thicker Samsung plasma models have better blacks (and therefore more pop) than the thin ones. The theory was right I think.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Blacks that seem to be darker than the thinner Samsung plasma I returned with knock-your-socks-off colors.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The more expensive 3D plasmas from Samsung got a "3D Optimize" slider in a recent firmware update and mine doesn't have that available.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*3D Optimize since Samsung doesn't seem to make a decent 24p mode for its plasmas.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Giving plasma models the shiny LCD spider stand is confusing.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How much blacker the blacks were than on the plasma I returned.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None, knock on wood.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Um, lets see: 3D for less than $1500. I call that a steal.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*There seem to be a few models of TVs that don't get a lot of love around here and therefore it can be scary to buy these models. In particular for my model this forum made me think it was a Black Friday junk model to rip off consumers. I bought it fully intending on taking it back the next day- I had very little faith. I ended up with a TV that gave me a picture quality far beyond what I expected and now you couldn't pry me away from my TV.


Do your own research and buy what you like best. Groupthink cuts off too many possibilities....*


----------



## RUSH2689

1. The "Model" you have.
LG 60PK540


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Instantly price, but then mostly reading the reviews


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture is unbelievable. I upgraded from a 47" LCD to a 60" Plasma that has millions of expert picture settings. The PQ is beautiful.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Burn in makes me nervous, although with this one it seems the only issue is short term IR.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had./I
I guess internet apps, but no biggie










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Higher quality stand. I bought a wallmount because this stand is not sufficient for a 60" 100lb tv.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
HOLY CRAP THAT'S BIG


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
At the price I got it for, ABSOLUTELY


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Go Big or Go Home


----------



## the_s_rabbit

1. 1. The "Model" you have.

LG Infinia 60PK950 Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Excellent reviews from a variety of sources - and a great price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The stunning picture in THX mode (TV looks sexy too, and that's something I don't usually pay attention to)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Digital audio signal from sources is not preserved through the HDMI inputs. If you plug the optical output from the TV into your AV receiver, the signal to the receiver is output in stereo. (I think this is a common issue, industry wide)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Analog audio out, Coax audio out


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Just paying a little more attention to the audio features - other than that, it's awesome


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How beautiful this thing really is


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No problems really - there is more glare than with my previous TV's. (This is my first plasma)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

On this model? Absolutely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

So far, extremely happy with this purchase


----------



## VtOttawa

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic TCP58VT25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Numerous reviews and top pick awards. Was initially looking at LCD but many of the 3D LCDs are super reflective.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Nice picture, very sharp even for size when viewing 1080p, THX mode, 3D quality, Black level and shadow detail, Anti reflective coating.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Even after calibrating TV has quite a bit of color banding. I notice it a lot.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had./I
More internet apps would be nice (I am in Canada so dont even get the full range of apps offered in the US by Panasonic).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Color banding has to be addressed. 2D to 3D conversion would be nice feature. A more comprehensive explanation of all the picture settings and what exactly they are suppossed to do would be helpfull.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Able to control PS3 through the Panasonic remote.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
This set commands a premium in the market compared to peers however is cheaper than top line plasmas of past.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
None


----------



## chaskelljr2001

1. The "Model" you have?


(01). Samsung PN42C450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?


(02a). After a long and informed search, I was convinced that given the size that I was considering at the time (which is 42"), and after all of the information I have read and was given, I thought that 720p resolution was all that I needed. I am getting an HD Decoder from Comcast a week after next. So now, what I am looking at on my new display is just the "tip of the icebird". I have yet to see what this display can REALLY do. Plus..... at a retail price of just $600.00 (got mine for $100.00 less at Best Buy (with a price match less than a week after buying it)), you cannot really beat the price. A "TREMENDOUS bang-for-your-buck" set.


(02b). However, when I move into a bigger place in the upcoming year (in which I will also have a Bedroom and a Living Room), I plan on buying another Plasma...... I will be buying a 50" 1080p set for my Living Room (just bought a Samsung just now...... I'll be looking to buy a Panny next time out (plus..... after looking and investigating the different types of flat screens available (Plasma, LCD, LCD/LED), I decided that Plasma was the best choice for me...... this type comes closest to my 11 year old Panasonic CT-27SF37 27" Direct-View Set in basic PQ, and then surpasses it it in terms of size, depth and perception of image)).


3. What you like best about your Plasma?


(03). So far, the size and depth of the picture. PQ is excellent. Just as clear in my home as it was when I first laid eyes on it in the store.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?


(04a). Right now..... I am going to say that the Menu is too extensive. I may be just saying that right now. But when I start actually playing with the controls, and learn what they are there for, and what they actually do, then maybe over time, I can come to appreciate why Samsung has chose to put them there, or why they chose to include them in the first place. But for now, I have to take time to read the manual thoroughly as I find the Menu to present a steep learning curve for me.


(04b). I guess if I am going to nitpick about something, then I am going to nitpick about that famous, distinctive "Samsung" buzz you guys have been talking about. My set does buzz when I do power it on. It is not a sustained buzz or anything like that. But it is there nontheless. The buzz happens for about a few seconds, and then it just goes away. Again....... it's NOT a big deal. I just want you all to know that it is in fact there.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?


(05a). Right now, other than the fact I wish it was 1080p (which is what the next set I'm going to buy will be), I cannot think of any at the moment.


(05b). Also..... a pair of Old Fashioned "RCA" Left & Right Audio Outputs would be nice to have. If I could, I would trade in that "PC Input" just to get these. Also, I would prefer a "Coaxial Digital Output" to the "Fiber-Optic" one that is included onto my set. I don't know too much about the "Fiber-Optic Digital Output" that is included with my set. Only time will tell. When my Harman/Kardon AVR-3600 arrives on Christmas Morning, I may have an idea about how to connect my set to the A/V Receiver. But until then????


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?


(06a). Make the Menu a little simpler to use, or include a simpler Menu.


(06b). Make the screws on the back of the stand a little easier to screw in when installing the TV onto the the stand. They are VERY HARD to turn, even with the correct size screw driver.


(06c). See (05b).


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?


(07a). Right now, the biggest surprise I have received is some SD broadcasts aren't as clear as the HD versions are, or could be. ESPN in SD is fuzzy looking by comparison to what the same programming looked like on my old Panasonic Direct-View set. After I get my HD Decoder from Comcast, I am going to do a comparison of the said ESPN channels both in SD and in HD just to see how much clearer the HD channel is over the SD one.


(07b). After receiving my HD Decoder from Comcast, it was confirmed that the HD Version of ESPN was clearer and sharper than the regular Digital Version that I get from Comcast through my TiVo Premiere. The Digital Sound Quality is there as well.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?


(08). So far none (as another posted has stated..... "knock on wood"...... I went ahead and bought me an extended warranty to the tune of $150.00 to arm myself with just in case any issues or problems come up later on...... after Samsung's warranty expires).


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?


(09). Yes...... I do...... the prices for these sets are the cheapest I have seen yet, and they're getting cheaper and cheaper all the time. I have spent less than $700.00 on my Samsung PN42C450 (including an extended warranty, taxes, and delivery). I would be curious as to how much I'll end up spending the next time when I end up buying my 50" 1080p "Panny" Plasma for my Living Room.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged?


(10). I cannot think of any right now. When I finally do come up with something, I'll add it in as an "addend" later on.


P.S.: Panny = Panasonic


Regards......


--Charles--


----------



## Acid Snow

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer KRP 500M.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Found it used on CL with only 3,400hrs on it for $1,000.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

72fps makes movies look much better. Blacks are very dark.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Even after calibration, the TV has issues with _bright_ scenes: overly-white scenes causes the color to become lightly washed out.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

This is my first plasma TV, I was used to LCD, and wow was I shocked at how dim it is in comparison.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Color gets slightly washed out with bright scenes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

IMO the 500M is a great TV, and for $1,000 I'm very happy.


----------



## portony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiDefRev* /forum/post/18732001
> 
> *1. The "Model" you have*.
> *Panasonic* *TC-P58VT25*
> 
> *2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model ?.*
> 
> It's the top of the *Panny* line this year, and also features 3D.
> 
> *3. What you like best about your Plasma ?*
> 
> Deep blacks, fantastic picture and 3D.
> 
> *4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?*
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that I don't like.
> *
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?*
> 
> Nothing seems to be missing.
> 
> *6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ?* More advertising. This thing is out of this world !!
> 
> *7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?*
> 
> Putting on the 3D glasses and watching the demo disc in my Panny 3D disc player. *WOW !!!*
> 
> *8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?*Absolutely *NONE*.
> 
> *9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?*
> *YES.* I paid $2900 for it. For a "comparable" LCD, I would have paid over $5000.
> 
> *10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
> 
> The viewing angle of 3D is *NOT* limited as it is on LCD. Also, there is no motion blur when fast moving images are on the screen. This Panny has *THE BEST* picture I have ever seen on any HDTV.



A couple of other users have mentioned a problem with color banding and motion blur. You have not seen those problems with yours.


thx,

tony


----------



## portony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fhschellenberg* /forum/post/19204758
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.*Panasonic TC-P65VT25*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*Pretty much the owners' thread*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.*3D for now, but gorgeous HD after coming from an older Sony KP57-WS510*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*Control menu is awkward*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*Nothing yet*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*Keep doing what you're doing*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*Size*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*Not having long enough cables until my Standout Designs N702 Plus comes in*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*Sure, otherwise I wouldn't have purchased until prices drop*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave



[/quote]


hello,

I live in Eastern Pa. Where did you purchase your set? Did you or are you going to calibrate the set?


Thx,

Tony


----------



## shimonmor

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P42S2.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Price. Fairly inexpensive and pretty nice PQ.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture quality while watching Blu-ray is great.
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


A strange graininess problem that sometimes shows up in certain scenes. Also, the menus are a bit clunky and so is the remote. Those can both be improved quite a bit.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


A one button "screen saver" mode on the remote.
*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Work on the menus and remote. Make them a little more intuitive and functional.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


At how good some movies look (especially Toy Story 3). Even my _Luddite_ wife was impressed.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Occasional graininess.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


I also bought the DMP-BD85K Blu-ray player thinking that it would play really well with the TV since they are the same brand. I still need to use two remotes since one won't do it all plus the two remotes are laid out differently which makes things confusing. Panasonic needs to work on their remotes and the menus.


Also, I attached a photo of my set-up.


----------



## Acid Snow

1. The "Model" you have.

2008 Panasonic Viera TH-50pz800u


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

$600 used on CL, and came with a free dual-armed wall mount worth $500 msrp







.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

This TV is underwhelming, the only thing I really like is that it's 50"







.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

48hz mode for BluRays introduces a terrible flicker (as mentioned in CNET's review), making BluRays' unwatchable unless the TV is set to 60Hz.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A working 24fpz mode, would've been nice







.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Nothing good.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The TV cannot display 0-255 chroma properly. It crushes some of its lower black levels







. As mentioned, the 24fps mode introduces some annoying flicker.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

This TV sells for $1,300 on Amazon, and since I got it for just $600 I'm more or less happy. But I might sell it for a better one.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't buy this TV unless you find it for $600 _or less_, there are much better TVs available. ...But to be fair this TV was decent for 2008. I'd rate this TV at 6/10 (where 5 is average).


----------



## THE_DEAN_001

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung pn50b850


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was half off...picture looked great in the store. I jumped all over it.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Image quality is crystal clear...extremely natural and lifelike.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Crazy image retention...24p Cine-Motion doesn't work.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

24p True Cine-Motion that worked.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix the buzz and get Cine-Motion to work properly.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's actually thinner and lighter than I thought it would. I carried the thing up a flight of stairs by myself.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

See above: 24p doesn't work properly...crazy image retention.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I only paid $1069.00 for it. Despite the problems I mentioned above...it has a great picture and was worth the money.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Mine had the annoying "buzz" but it seems to have gone away. Either that or I stopped noticing it after the first week or two for some reason.


Despite all the flaws I mentioned...I actually like this TV every bit as much as the Panasonic G10 it replaced. The overall picture quality is great!


----------



## Sanitarium

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic Viera TC-P46C2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Needed a new set and didn't want to spend a lot. It was the best bang for the buck.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The price (about $480 after tax). The picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The screen is a bit too reflective. Wish it had an anti-reflective coating.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None. It fits the bill for the price.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Add an anti-reflective coating to the screen or a tilting stand.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


The picture quality for the price payed. 5 years ago this set would have been over $1500.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Most definitely. Today's prices have put extremely high quality big screen televisions in the hands of people who could have not afforded them a few years back.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


If you're on the fence about investing in plasma, jump off it. In my opinion, plasma is the best buy when it comes to cost/performance ratio.


----------



## JoeProcopio

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN63C590.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Read all the horror stories about the Panasonic rising black levels, and not too keen on their color space measurements, especially without a CMS. So I was going to purchase the PN63C550, 3D is lost on me so the higher models were never a consideration. When I inquired about the TV at Cleveland Plasma, Chris told me about the special for the 590, so it was a no brainer to get that one.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The sheer size of it. And the overall design, this is one sexy beast.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The lack of a dedicated CMS like my older LN32A450 has, but the color space option is nice.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


The previously mentioned CMS, and better white balance adjustments, every 10% like the old Pioneers had would be great....which apparently the higher end 3D sets from Samsung have......


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Make your best 2D set equal to your best 3D set in setup options (Color Space/grayscale)...some people don't want or need 3d, or internet apps, but want the ability to adjust their sets as much as the guys spending twice as much.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Surprised at how beautiful this is sitting on my new console


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing yet, day 1 perfection.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I waited for the pricing to come down on the plasma, hoping to by a 50" for around 1000, but the wife saw the 65" S2 on sale at Best Buy a few weeks back, and that gave me the go ahead to get a MUCH larger set...just had to find the 63" Sammy for under 2gs, and it was on!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I have become a Samsung convert after owning Toshiba's oversaturated greens...and Panasonic's reds....


----------



## Dick Emery

1. Panasonic TX-P50G20B


2. Price vs size. Glowing reviews.


3. Size and natural looking picture. Black levels.


4. Posterization. Floating blacks. phosphor lag (flashing blue and yellow on high contrast scenes). Adverts in EPG. No preview in EPG. Originally had high pitched whine but died down eventually. Lack of HD playback (MKV etc) on everything but DiVX. Display is not level on stand (Using an old record cleaner to proper up on one side).


5. HD MKV playback (x264). Ability to turn off CATS entirely (It does not seem to do it). HD Youtube and iPlayer playback.


6. As above. Posterization and floating blacks need fixing! Ability to reocrd one channel whilst watching another (But guess this is impossible as it probably uses the same decoder for both Freesat and Freeview).


7. The rubbish EPG was not a pleasant surprise.


8. Sometimes it would not come out of standby but seems to have stopped doing this since the latest firmware. Inability to read the hard disk on PC after use on TV.


9. For the price I guess so. But I still expect more quality control.


10. Really the manufacturers need to aknowledge their customers feedback and respond to it instead of burying their heads in the sand (Like Panasonic always seem to do). They refuse to aknowledge there is a problem with their sets and they still refuse to even when they get hit with a lawsuit like last years rising blacks issue.


----------



## mkilinski

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN50C8000.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Preferred overall color and PQ. Went shopping for LED and discovered the VT25 and plasmas in general. But, some motion shots seemed unatural to me on the Panny (esp. when viewing sports) so I bought the Sammy.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


PQ and the ARC function.

Smoothness of motion (esp. sports).

"Just right" color.

Also, I'm looking forward to playing around with 3D (Comcast has some OnDemand).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


That gorgeous remote is pretty much useless once you hook up to HT equipment.

Also, the set is bulkier and heavier than LED/LCD.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


RCA analog out.

A decent multifunction remote.

An SD card slot for viewing pics from my cameras.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


They should consider that the owner may hook up at least a Blu-Ray player and a cable or sat box. It seems like the overall feature set wasn't given much consideration.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No surprises... I did a lot of looking first.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None (yet). I can hear buzz if I put my ear right next to it but I wouldn't even have done that if I hadn't read about it first.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I got a good deal so I'm happy. LED sets are even more expensive so my purchase didn't seem overpriced.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I surprised myself when I went shopping. I started out looking for a local dimming LED set, then Panny plasma, then ended up with a Sammmy plasma. I guess the moral of the story is: take your time, look around, and play with the settings - then buy what looks good to you.


----------



## Vad1819

I got my first plasma 42' Phillips 5 years ago from Sam's club, back there I paid $1450. I don't know a model, but it has the only one HDMI input, silver around. Since this I got also two different LCD, but it has lower quality picture, but at least I think this way. Too bright, a crazy bright even after adjusting setting using DVE disk.

So this past black Friday I got next my favorite TV set - Panasonic TC-P50U2. It's really next step for me in plasma world. Picture quality is better then Philips, runs cooler, 3 HDMI inputs finally(switch is gone in the past), lighter.


----------



## rohiii

Call me a dinosaur, as this is my/our FIRST high-def TV, period!


We have been watching a 32" Toshiba CRT, circa 1999, for the past eleven years so I am very excited to get the new rig up and running (am currently putting some break-in hours on it, via the D-Nice dowload...)


With that out of the way...


1. Picked up a 42" Panny S2.

2. Price was good ($599) plus we are limited in terms of space to this size (I wanted either the 46” or 50” but that will come a bit later.

3. Still running break-in slides but the picture clarity (in the stores) wins out.

4. Potential of some hassles around IR, potential for black level issues.

5. Internet connectivity, THX mode, stand that swivels (yes, I was/am pining for the G25, but budget didn’t quite allow for it).

6. While the unit is not unattractive, the Panny plasmas are a bit plain looking. These sets become a not insignificant part of one’s home, so design does matter…

7. How heavy it was!

8. None, but it’s still breaking-in.

9. Prices are very good. While lower is better, these sets really are a good value, especially on sale. My current 1999 32” CRT was also $600 back then – which helps make my point.

10. Nope, just looking forward to getting past the 100 hour mark…


----------



## Mandowrx

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer Elite PRO-101FD


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It's still the best TV's (well monitor) that money can buy.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Insane Black levels compared to the other sets I have owned and the wonderful array of customization options.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I'm honestly still looking for something I don't like.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The "get me a Beer" Feature.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please start making Plasma's again!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Well it was more once I got the monitor ISF calabrated. I didn't think that the picture could look any better while running in Pure mode, but I was soooooo wrong!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Only that I waited so long to get it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For the price I got it for, Absofrikenlutely


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

It's a shame that Pioneer got out of the business, but as we all know, companies are in business to make money, not lose money. Now that panny has the technology, it's going to be really exciting to see what they come out with after the VT25 series.


----------



## shodulik

*1. The "Model" you have.*
_Panasonic TC-P65S2_

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
_Size, price and styling_

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
_Size_

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
_It buzzes like crazy with a high pitched tone. Gives me headaches after a few minutes of watching it. Does it on all types of program material, not just bright screens._

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
_Better tweaking options thru the user interface without having to go into the service menu._

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
_Some "buzz" is acceptable but this thing could be used to torture wartime MIA's. Need better QC"_

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
_The size of the box it came in_

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
_Mind scrambling buzz_

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
_The price was not worth the headache_

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
_Cannot recommend this set_


----------



## dainfamusgc

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN63C8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Was really looking to get a 60"+ model of the 8000 series either LED or Plasma. Couldn't beat the price i got the 63" plasma for, and to boot i got the bundle with blu ray player and 3d starter kit


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Blu ray looks ridiculously beautiful on the set, PS3, 3D, samsung apps, has pretty much everything you could ask for


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Only had it for less than 24 hours but nothing bad so far


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Love it as is


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
I didn't get a "buzzer" set and how crisp the set is, aesthetically pleasing to look at too


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
none so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Im sure its not because in a few months everything will be cheaper, but cant help getting a new set


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## neoshredder27

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P42G25

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Best 42-inch out there and free soundbar with subwoofer with it.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture Quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Some buzzing and the worry about possible image retention.
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

More applications (last.fm) for Viera Cast.
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep adding to Viera Cast. It's got great potential.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Easy to setup I guess.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far except it seems to get grainy when left on a long time during slides.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

heck yeah

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Great tv. Made some minor adjustments to THX Mode which looks pretty good to start with. Moved brightness down to 55, sharpness to 50, and color temperature to Warm 1. I definitely recommend this tv.


----------



## uvbluejj

help

LG shuts on and off, how do I fix this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## Sideshowxela

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P54G20


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I don't care for the more expensive 3D offerings, and the G20/25 is one of the best 2D only performers, especially at its price. I play a lot of games, too, so I wanted a TV with great input lag, and that basically ruled out LG's products this year.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The size. I started looking at the 42", then figured I might as well go for 50" to make it worth the money to upgrade from my 32". I just happened to catch a great deal on the 54" for the 50" price, so that's what I got. I sit pretty close to it in my living room, and it has made all my media so much more engrossing. I feel like I have my own personal theater.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I can sometimes hear a faint electric whine from it (though it has lessened as I approach hour 200).


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it played movies at 24p. Not that I have been disappointed with the picture quality in motion thus far.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep up the good work, and make sure to keep the input lag as low as possible. That was really a make or break spec for me. I wish the ms delay was a spec posted by the manufacturer.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I had heard the THX option was great, but it looked washed out in stores next to the vibrant LEDs. Once I got it home, though, it became clear: it's an effect similar to watching a projector in a bright room. The colors look faint and bland in a bright environment, but when the lights go out, the picture quality is unreal. I was really blown away. So happy with my purchase!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I was hearing an annoying whine for a while there, and I was afraid I had a defective buzzing unit like I'd read about. It happened in brighter scenes, and usually with Standard Definition material, but once I did some setting adjustment (set black levels to Dark), then it has pretty much disappeared. Now it's very faint, as quiet as the humm of the PS3's fan from behind the glass enclosure of my entertainment center.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I picked up my 54" 1080p, 2nd to the top of Panasonic's line for just $999. I expect it to last me a solid 6-10 years with daily use. I think that is absolutely worth the price, especially considering the quality of my model. You could get a 50" 720p for like $500 this holiday season, so the prices are very good for the consumer.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would whole heartedly recommend this product to anyone looking for a TV today. The bang for the buck can't be beat, and the bang is more than enough for any regular Joe who wants to play games and watch movies.


----------



## sparetire

1. The "Model" you have.


Panny 54vt25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Previously owned a Panny 42px600u and didn't have no issues with the model, so Panasonic plasma was an obvious choice. Overall good reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Good out of the box color.

1080p/24

3D.

Black bezel.

Althought not perfectly but it does 24p

Good THX mode.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Slow input changes.

Small flicker issues in 24p mode.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


It already has pretty much everything I need. So I can't think of one right now.


6. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


3D is greatttt.


7. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Slight 24p flicker.


8. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


I paid less for the 54" than I paid for the 42" in 2006. So I guess, yes.


----------



## JoeProcopio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uvbluejj* /forum/post/19579639
> 
> 
> help
> 
> LG shuts on and off, how do I fix this?





wrong thread buddy


call LG


----------



## zbrd

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P65VT25

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Extensive research (including, but not limited by this site) and Serious picture comparison in the store. I wanted a large screen size as well which took me into the large Panny and Samsung models.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Nearly everything....Great picture, size is perfect, features and even the 3D is significantly more impressive than I thought it would be. I also must add that hhGreg made me a really sweet deal.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Fear that it will develope "rising black level" or "buzzing" or some other defect. I had the same fear 3 years ago when I jumped into my first LCD set and the "flashlights" and other issues. They never appeared after all the concern....I did purchase an extended "Performance" agreement with this new Panny so I have 5 years of minimal concern.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

This baby has it all. Maybe it would have been nice to come with a "break in" DVD or D-Nice slides.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

a. Monitor the AVS forums and respond to ALL customer concerns and resolve problems these owners report.

b. Get after all television stations to do something about their on screen logos. They need to drop them completely, have them move to different places on the screen every hour or something. Us consumers have enough "Burn in" issues to worry about...

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

As big as 65" sounds it isn't that overwhelming when the picture is beautiful.

How good Standard Definition TV looks on this model.

3D.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.....knock, knock, knock (me knocking on my wood coffee table).

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I have always felt "you can't have a big enough TV" and I feel like that was the case. I was originally scared going from 52" to 65" was going to be too big, but not the case, its awesome. My viewing distance is from 9-13 feet.

Don't be afraid to purchase a set because of a single defect. You are missing out on great video if you take every issue on various forum's to heart. 90% of the owners never visit any forum or post anything when they are satisfied with their purchase.


----------



## No Mo' So




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave* /forum/post/3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave




1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 46G25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reading the reviews here and at cnet...the good and the not so good. I decided that the good far outweighed the not so good.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's mine!!!










4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I'm just running the slides in prep for D-nice's settings and offsets, so I can't say that there is anything yet!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The ability to grow bigger when I turn it on.










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

KURO tech, Need I say more?










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice of a package it is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. See answer to number 4!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. Especially when the store makes a mistake on their displayed price in store and you net yourself an extra $200 off the already reduced by $200 price! Seriously. $400 off is never a bad thing!!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

My first plasma screen. Always admired the Pioneers but could never afford them. Had doubts about plasma as far as burn-in is concerned but they have improved over the years where that is no longer a major problem...so I took the plunge!










*EDIT:* Wife thinks I'm nuts because I'm running the slides, and not actually watching our brand new tv!!! That is all...


----------



## Izanami

*1. The "Model" you have.*


Panasonic TC-P58VT25

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


Best TV of any I have taken a look at. Amazing picture quality, big screen, reliable brand. The dealer gave us a huge price reduction.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


Picture quality is amazing.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


It's not specific to the TV I have but the whole 24p judder drives me mental. I've yet to see a TV that can solve this. I have a family member who works in the film industry and he basically told me to accept it - even movies do it, we just don't notice because these days the cinematographers try really hard to avoid it. I have sensitive eyes, so when I catch it, it annoys me.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


So far, can't complain. It's only been 3 weeks since I bought it.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Find a work-around for the 24p issue. I don't care if it's the "film look", it's antiquated.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


How much better the picture quality is in my living room. Nice, dark surroundings and everything "pops" incredibly well. Also, the 3D seemed like a gimmick at first but it's really impressive. Not my thing, really, but it does the job exceptionally well.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


The quality of the screws that hold it to the base are less than ideal. One of the screws stripped quite easily.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


I got this for a deal and I'm sure I won't buy another TV for a decade. I'm happy.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


Great product, I'm really happy. I think my only disappointment with the whole "1080p BluRay HD experience" is the way 24p is handled. They say most people don't even notice; I do and I don't understand why this remains the industry standard when there are (so I'm told) better options.


----------



## EnergyOwner

1. The "Model" you have.


LG 50PK550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Found and open box item that was flawless. I like the deep blacks and the thin bezel.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Color reproduction, black level, excellent processing engine for smooth motion.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Glare. Shiny bezel. Glare. Crappy speakers. Glare.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Ethernet. DLNA. 5.1 output.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Stop making shiny bezels. Put some anti-glare coating on the screen.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It was flawless.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Some minor IR that has disappeared after break in and calibration.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely. It costs less than half of the 42" EDTV plasma I bought 5 years ago. It's at least 3 generations better.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Research your purchases first!


----------



## kapebretoner

I purchased an panasonic p50s2. Reason for purchase was price, availability and color. I love the color and so far It has no downsides.


----------



## tantular

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


LG 42" PJ350R


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Cheapest 42" plasma when I bought it (about 3 months ago)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The size ofcourse, going from 34" sony CRT


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Could be better for viewing SD content.. Since we don't have HD channel in our country


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


ISF calibration (expert setting). The "R" version apparently don't have this nice feature.










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Don't differentiate each model to each country. Pay the same/considerably higher price at some other countries but get less feature.










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


My unit been good so far despite all the problem people had in the forum, so it's quite a relieve.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None So far, other than slight buzzing which is not audible from watching distance.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Today prices has gone down quite a bit.. but other brands also has gone down even cheaper than this brand. such as panny P42a2G


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Bang for the buck for those who just want to watch TV and not fuzz about the picture too much










Thanks.


----------



## incubus0

1. *The "Model" you have?*

Panasonic TC-P65VT25


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*

Best reviews on current model for 2D and 3D, wanted as big as I could for full 3D immersion


3. *What you like best about your Plasma?*

Picture quality and THX Mode


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma?*

So far nothing


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*

As long as the picture quality is good and can be calibrated, and the set is quiet, I'm happy.


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?*

Include screen cleaner and instructions


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*

How good it looks close up


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*

None yet


9. *Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it?*

The 65 are still over priced, but I got a really good floor model


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

3D gaming is a beautiful thing


----------



## BradJB

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.
_TC-P46S2 & TC-P42S2_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Price performance ratio. NeoPDP panel on entry level._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_Realistic picture qualities._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_1) Panasonic could do better with the signal processing. Talking about the floating blacks. 99% of the time I don't notice it. If I go searching for it I can find it in certain scenes. 2)Why do the out-of-box settings have to be so awful? I would like more of the canned settings to be closer in behavior to the included "Cinema" mode._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_Rotating pedestal. And real 24P processing._


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. _Surely you can do better with signal processing, such as weaker sharpening halos, softer tone curve._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_None._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_None._


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
_Everything is worth what you are willing to pay so don't agree with the premise of the question._


----------



## denodan

1. Panasonic TH-P42GT20Z


2. Our Rear projector tv needed replacing, so wanted a new tv, wanted a 3DTV, but the price was too high, so seen the Panasonic 42" 3DTV in our price range with a good deal, with the Panasonic Bluray 3D player( DMP-BDT100), 3 Bluray 3d movies and extra 3D glasses for around $2100 NZ dollars, so not a lot dearer then a good standard 2D tv, so made sense to get this tv.


3. For 3D, Plasma is the choice at the moment, better 3D than LCD, which I found out cannot do 1080p HD is 3D, and Panasonic make good Plasmas.


4. Cannot think of anything bad.


5. The new 42" Plasma will now do 2D-3D conversion, which seems to work good on some things, not so good in others, but a nice feature, but wished they had a switch on the glasses, save having to go into tv picture menu.


6. Nice to now feature 2d-3d conversion, but would have been nice to incude a switch on the glasses to make this feature easier and faster to use, without having to go into the menu to change it.


7. How good the black are, and colours.


8. have had some IR, but soon went after watching TV.


9. Yes well worth the price, and for a good price can get into 3DTV, just to buy the TV itself was $1800, so at this price can allow many to now get into 3DTV, great if you also have a PS3 as many games are now in 3D


10. None I can think of that I have not said.


----------



## Skram0

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-P50S2*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*The word on the street about Panasonic's quality.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The 50" size. The price was okay for the cost per inch ratio. Still images are spectacular.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The phosphor lag. Very apparent, even in regular scenes, they don't need to be just high contrast scenes either. The floating blacks get to me, they kind of pulse and flash like something's wrong. I don't like the motion quality either because of the phosphor lag, smears all moving images.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*S-Video in. (Who makes a TV with composite in, but no S-Video)*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Fix the phosphor lag! Just delay the blue phosphor or something. Also fix the flashing/pulsing "floating blacks".*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The phosphor lag. It stuck out like sore thumb the instant I turned it on. My first plasma and what do you know, "surprise" you have smeared moving images.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Phosphor lag and floating/flashing/pulsing blacks with only 6 weeks of ownership.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Worth it for this TV? No. For the price I paid I expected to at least have a stable and clear TV. Not something that's so visually crippled. It boggles the mind in thinking how many TVs are being sold that have visual problems today. CPUs on the other hand either work or, rarely, they don't when you purchase them brand new. The amount of technology that goes into manufacturing a computer CPU is amazing, and they just work, perfectly as designed. A TV gets designed, manufactured, and purchased. But has problems, and the manufacturers keep making the same mistakes every year. Because there will always be a sucker to purchase any TV on the store shelf.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Since every TV has problems, maybe I should just stick with a radio.*


----------



## steveinaz

1. The "Model" you have?

Panasonic TC-P58S2


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Good, base model--no crapware included. Panansonic's reputation. Price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

Great picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

No (analog) audio out, just a toslink output. I have wireless headphones for my Dad (hearing problems), and I have to hook them up to my Benchmark DAC1 headphone out. A headphone jack or RCA analog out would have worked better for this application.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?

See #4.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?

See #4.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

The quality of the picture, and no buzzing or any other problems. Ease of calibration.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

None yet.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it?

Oh yeah, $1099 for 58" plasma--that's a no brainer.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Very pleased and pleasantly surprised with this TV. I wasn't expecting this much quality for the price.


The pic doesn't do it justice, but you get the idea:


----------



## GraveRobberX

1. The "Model" you have?
Panasonic TC-P65VT25 


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?

Full 3D immersion, Big Size


3. What you like best about your Plasma?

Picture Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma?

Too many options, Holy Hell, the TV has so many Variables to adjust, it is like a mix & match and see what happen scenarios


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?

Built-In Wifi (Not complaining, just would have been awesome)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?

Keep being Panasonic and make amazing TV's, could have thrown in 2-3 micro-fiber cloths, for cleaning etc.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?

How good Avatar 3D looks


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?

Nothing (8 hours old, lol), and nothing will happen


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it?

It's an investment, + this TV is future-proofed, so in 5+ years it will start looking "old"


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

3D gaming is crazy, I tried demos at kiosks, but when @ home, relaxed on your comfy Sofa, it''s pure bliss


Pic:


----------



## C182/G

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic VIERA TC-P50GT25 50-inch 1080p 3D Plasma HDTV*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Several reasons. I wanted a decent sized 3D capable plasma. I wanted decent quality. I didn't want to spend a fortune. And most importantly, it went on sale today at Fry's for a really good price.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Versatility. I'm hoping it will do 3D, 2D, movies, and games reasonably well.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing yet. Just got it unboxed today.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*I wish it had 802.11n support without having to shell out another $100 for the dongle, but I'll be running a network cable to the TV soon enough so no big deal.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*I with the extra connections on the side weren't so close to the edge. If I use any of them, I'll have some cable management problems keeping them out of sight.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*No surprises.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Considering the set we had when I was a kid that probably cost as much or more in 1960's dollars....yes*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*None.*


----------



## f1ipm0dsqd

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic VIERA TC-P50GT25 50-inch 1080p 3D Plasma HDTV


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Got in on the deal by purchasing an S2 in hopes of getting the GT25. Jackpot!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Bigger than the 27" CRT I had, oh an the HD looked alot better. Just got Netflix, it can stream it directly. Picture looks great on it.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Cant really complain about it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Glass Free 3D so I dont have to buy em..


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Brownish bezel?? really? full glossy black woulda been just perfect. At least the room it's in is dark all the time so I cant notice.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

OH MY!! this thing can do 3D!, I didn't even order a 3D.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yup.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

No.


----------



## flyhigh123

*1. The "Model" you have.*
_Panasonic TC-P65S2_

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
_Size, price_

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
_Size_

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
_Not sure yet_

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
_3D, thinner, nicer bezel_

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
_none really_

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
_none_

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
_Paid $1450 after taxes new from Sears so I can't complain







_

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
_looking forward to testing the baby out_


----------



## Bomangani

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN63C590


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size, price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Being Delivered today!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Just what the Doctor ordered


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

NA


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Will update


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Will update


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Paid $1920 Plus Ext. Warranty from Electrozone.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Can't wait to turn this baby on!


----------



## gunned

. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN63C590


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size, price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Awesome picture quality and size.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far so good...

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Happy with the current specs.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The remote could be designed better.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice the picture is and how huge this thing is!!!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing as of yet.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Great bang for your buck given how large a panel you can get.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

PS3 games look incredible on this!!!


----------



## devilsfan87

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P42U2

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

It was $298 shipped on Black Friday.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

At night it turns my room into a cinema. And that's just the 1080i cable. I have to see 1080P HD-DVD Blu-ray. And football/hockey games are so fluid compared to my brother's LCD.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I'm having issues connecting it to my PC. DVI to HDMI-in just isn't working. Maybe it's the cable though.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Just one DVI in for the PC, but that's not a big deal I guess. Whenever I upgrade my graphics I'll be able to use one of the 10 HDMI cables I ordered to hook it up.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

More protection in the box.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The size. I was used to looking at 20'' PC LCD so it looked enormous.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None of yet. Some HD channels scramble and go black, but that seems to be an issue with my cable box as opposed to the TV itself.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. The price I paid would still be worth it 1 year from now.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*


----------



## Truebluecoupe

I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P58S2 and I love it. It is installed in my main home theater in the basement (no windows) and we watched Avatar as the first movie. Just awesome. I was going to wait for the 2011 units, but this was a great deal. Already have netflix and was not interested in 3D so this set was the perfect match.


----------



## LindaB

Just purchased a Panasonic GT25. Have had it set up for four days now and am running the slides. Already can tell that it is an amazing TV. The blacks are deep and the colors are beautiful! I have not tried the 3D yet - need to get some glasses first! I can't wait to get past the 100 hours or so and then take it out on the open road!


----------



## madturbosnake

bought my 54vt25 back in november, love the amazing picture and detail; my avatar 3d came in from the panasonic promotion looks great, and have resident evil in 3d which was also a good 3d movie. This is my 2nd panasonic plasma, my 50 inch g10 is in my game room.


----------



## chadnliz

My Sony XBR Wega Trinitron 30 tube HD widescreen failed so I bought a budget Panasonic TC-P46C2 Plasma, have not had it delivered yet and have not even seen one in action but the 58in model my dad has is pretty impressive, his and mine are both still 720p.

I have a Sony VPL100 projector for movies and sports in the cave so this is just casual living room viewing so I didnt go crazy on price.

Got it for $499, hope it was atleast a decent purchase, too late now anyway but I am sure for what we use it for it will be just fine.

I am gonna put an extra Audioquest YIQ3 power cord on it and be done with it................time wil tell.


----------



## synergy3000

Just bought and setup a 65VT25. I like and am impressed at the black levels. I upgraded from a 40" LCD.


Dislike is it has some issues recognizing my PS3 from HDMI. If I turn on the PS3 first then it will see the signal.


----------



## aeneas3

just got my Panasonic TC-P55VT25. Running the break in slides now. Thanks to all who gave me advice and helped me pick a tv


----------



## brxxthe

1. Bought a Panasonic TC50 VT25 back in December.


2. I was mainly convinced to go with the VT25 because of CNET's reviews as well as some threads on this site. I was considering this TV or the Samsung 8000. I think the main reason why I went with the VT25 was for picture quality. It seemed to me like the best option for watching Movies. I wanted the absolute best display for movies for my price range (around $2000). I needed a TV that could properly display 24p. this was my most important feature.


3. What I like Best - My top feature currently is 48Hz mode. At first I never thought I would watch anything in this mode. But after actually PLAYING some 24-frame content... I fell in love with this feature. It feels like watching a projected image in a theater. I'm pretty sure film projectors flash the same image twice. I feel that watching movies in this mode gives me the same effect as watching a movie in the theater. My second favorite feature are the deep black levels and contrast ratio. Absolutely beautiful images.


4. What I dont like - The biggest thing that irks me is the floating black levels. They are not very noticeable while watching fullscreen content. However when watching a letter-boxed film, its noticeable and I wish I could turn it off. Number two would be the buzzing during bright scenes. I don't have any other issues with my VT25. No clicking, no fan noise, etc.


5. I wish my VT25 had an option for turning off floating blacks!


6. Dear Panasonic. The customer you are targeting with the VT25 series - are techy geeks who want THE BEST. I work in the motion picture industry and I watch professional Panasonic displays on the set all day. Those black levels do not float. I'm not about to go out and buy a reference monitor, but at least give us the option of disabling this annoying feature. Otherwise the VT25 is absolutely fantastic.


7. Biggest surprise was just how much better the picture looked compared to my old display which I thought was pretty good.


8. No issues or problems. Ran the break in slides. Still paranoid about burn in, but have never seen any signs of any image retention or burn in. I did notice ... from the beginning... a little screen non-uniformity - if I can use this term. The corners seem slightly brighter when I view slides. It doesn't bother me because I don't think It will ever affect content.


9. Todays prices are absolutely worth it... AT OR BELOW 50INCH! I cannot believe I have purchased one of the highest rated plasmas (at 50inches) for only two grand. Of couse bigger is always better imho... I would have loved to buy bigger and that is where the prices start to get too high for me. There is no way I would every buy anything bigger than 50" at today's plasma prices.


10. When I was making my decision... I went with the display that had less features, uglier styling, and a little less POP in color. AND it was more expensive than the Samsung 8000. I am very satisfied with my decision, even though Im sure both are great buys. I went with panasonic because it was rated higher. Because it may or may not have Kuro technology implemented in it. Because Panasonic is said to make the best plasma today. All of these reasons that you cannot see on the show room floor. After reading too much on forums like this... and looking for problems when I brought my TV home. I can now say after watching it for over a month that I am very happy with my decision.


----------



## Drnick5

just got a Panasonic GT25 Plasma, Has to tbe the best TV I've ever owned. Picture Quality right out of the box was great. after letting it break in I did some calibration and used some settings found in the forums as a reference, this just looks great.


-Black levels are FAR deeper then any LCD I've ever seen. (I upgraded from 4 year old Vizio 37 LCD.. MAJOR improvement) I do a decent amount of gaming and nothing pissed me off more then having to increase the brightness or gamma in a games settings so I could see any sort of dark room. (Assassin's Creed is a good example of this) on the Plasma, you see all the detail that just wasn't there on an LCD screen.

Also watched a copy of Batman Begins streamed through my xbox 360. Great way to test black levels in a real world environment. I was very impressed.


My only grip with the TV (and this is pretty much any plasma) is the small amount of glare from lighting sources. the bezel is actually pretty reflective itself which can be a little distracting, but the screen isn't that bad as long as you don't have a light source directly on the opposite wall of the TV (I have 2 windows that look out to the water 90 degrees to the right of the TV and its not a problem.


Since this didn't come with any 3D glasses I haven't tested that feature, hopefully I'll find a deal in the next month or so to grab a pair or 2 and can review that aspect of it. im curious to see how the 2d to 3d conversion feature works.


if your looking for a GREAT tv and don't have a ton of ambient light in the room. I'd highly recommend this plasma TV. if you search around you can find plenty of good deals on this TV that was over $2000 less then a year ago (I paid less then half of that for a 50" model)


----------



## bORNZO

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN58C6500


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". I own a LED DLP from Samsung and it has been a great purchase.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The picture is very detailed and looks good even at break-in settings.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Too new for any compliants, hopefully will not have any dislikes.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. None


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. None yet!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. Nice free LAN device!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I thought price was fair.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## dudley07726

Received my 54VT25 2 weeks ago. Wonderful set. Have not experienced any problems. 3D Avatar & A Christmas Carol quality blew my wife and I away on this set.


My simple setip:


Panasonic 54VT25

Oppo 93 (my universal player - I rid myself of my Adcom Cd player and Denon 2200 SACD/DVD-A player).

Marantz AV 9000 (preamp/processor)

Lexicon NT 512 (really a 5 channel Bryston amp)

B&W Nautilus 804 (fronts)

B&W AS6 (sub)

B&W LCR 6S2 (center)

B&W 600 S2 (rears)


----------



## dan epictv

Panasonic G25 - BOUGHT IT! - LOVE IT - - Will be buying another one for the bedroom.


THX mode rules and after I calibrated with the Digital Video Essentials disc... I peed myself a little. I do that when I get excited.


----------



## Lacidious

Just bought a Zenith Z50PJ240. 50" Plasma. Incredible picture for the price. I am no expert ...however, it looks pretty darn good. Bought at Sears.


----------



## btufail

1. The "Model" you have.- Samsung PN63C7000 3D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".-Had a Samsung LED DLP which I enjoyed very much. Compared the equivalent Panny side-by-side. I thought the Sammy had a slightly better picture. 63" for an excellent price @ HHgregg.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.-Design and PQ. Able to swivel. Again 63" WOW

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.-Worrying about IR and Breaking it in. Slight buzz but nothing dramatic.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.-Better automatic IR prevention features.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.- include 3D glasses. Atleast one pair.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.-anti-glare screen works better than expected.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.-again, slight buzz but comparable.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.-somewhat


----------



## pushplay

Hey guys/gals first post thought I would contribute something since this forum has helped a lot in my decision this week to purchase my plasma.


1. The "Model" you have.LG PJ550]


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". PRICE AND LOOKS


3. What you like best about your Plasma. THE SLIM FACTOR, INPUTS AND COLOR SETTINGS


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. INABILITY TO ACCESS SERVICE MENU WITH REMOTE SUPPLIED


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. WIDGETS AND ABILITY TO PLAY VIDEO FILES FROM USB


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. MAKE THEM ALL WIFI READY - EVEN LOW END MODELS (I AM SURE ITS CHEAP TO IMPLEMENT NOW)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. COLOR/PICTURE!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. N/A


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. YES (MINUS RIDICULOUS 3D PRICES)


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## DavidTHX

Just got the Panasonic 54VT25. its running the break-in slides now, hope to do a better review soon.


----------



## greasyswing

pn58c6400


price 1049.99 with 3 year warrenty could not pass it up










don't care for 3d tv as i have little kids and pregnent wife


picture quality looked on par with the c7000 that was next to it in the crappy display lighting..


hooking this beast up to telus hd pvr box, and to my level entry sony str 610 reciever which was all i could afford. sony blue ray player with a energy sound system.


hooking up my system this weekend.


----------



## EX_EMS_GUY

Just got my PN58C680 a few days ago. Its my first plasma and even with the break in settings and hassle of running slides, I'm happy with the tv. TY everyone for showing me the "Dark" side.


----------



## haganjeff

Ordered direct from Samsung as a replacement upgrade for my HLS-5679 LED DLP


Surprised with a February 2011 manufactured date.


1. The "Model" you have. *Samsung PN58C590*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *Lots of research. Decided on the C550 and Samsung offered the C590 as exchange replacement with a $300 upgrade charge.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Great picture quality right away. Lots of adjustments available. The blacks are as black as the bezel. Huge improvement over my HLS-5679*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *No real cons so far. I did notice that motion was not quite as smooth as my LED DLP.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *3D - only a mild desire*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Should be wifi ready.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Attractiveness of unit and great black levels.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None. Zero buzz. Listened very close from every angle..*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Yes, better value than previous years.*


----------



## MorfiusX

1. Samsung PN63C550


2. Was wanting a ~65" set. Price. Could turn on Cinema Smooth in the service menu.


3. Size, viewing angle, color accuracy, smoothness in action screens, black levels.


4. Image retention.


5. So far, it does exactly what I want it to do.


6. None so far.


7. None so far.


8. Just some slight IR. I regularly run the anti burn pattern.


9. Yes, I am happy with the price I paid.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## d_98se

1. The "Model" you have.

*Samsung PN42C450*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Off angle views and want to hook up a HTPC to it.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*

Looks nice to me and that's all that matters*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*The glossy frame ran a feather duster over it and it actually absorbed dust from the feather duster............*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Can't think of any*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*None really it better not crap out*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*Wasn't as heavy as i thought inside the box.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None but am waiting for the dreaded buzz*


9. Do you really think that today "Prices" are worth it.

*Are you joking i remember seeing these 720p panels at around $15,000 circa 2001*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*I stood looking at the best buy wall of TV's for 20 minutes and no one approached me and this was key to me buying this particular television. I didn't have to buy it today and i will walk out if i feel even a hint of pushiness but the sales person who i chatted to at the very end won this sale. They even refused a tip*


----------



## Dathon

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung 58" PN58C550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Took a chance on plasma because of excellent price. Nice elegant rotatable stand and nice thin frame, semi-gloss anti-reflective coating on screen.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

No blurring or lag in games, natural looking colors and even black level across the screen unlike LCD/LED panels.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Wish the bezel was matte black.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

It has everything I was looking for.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Get rid of the clear plastic edge around the frame and make Samsung logo in black or have lighted logo that you can turn on/off. I would like to see only black frame only and not be distracted by logos when watching movies in low light.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Natural looking colors and smooth motion in movies/games. No backlight to bleed through or over vivid colors like my previous LCD's.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far, except for a faint buzz not worth complaining about. Only noticeable when I position my ear towards the center of the tv screen.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Wow...for an even 1K that I got this tv, yes good price for this size. Didn't want to go 3D yet, so this was a great price on an excellent looking tv.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

In the store, this tv didn't look very good next to the LCD's, due to all of them being in "torch/store" mode. Even with cell brightness maxed out it still didn't look good, due to all of the store lighting. Perhaps a bad tv they had? Because here in my home, the tv is definitely bright enough, and over bright in vivid mode. Don't let the LCD's hanging on the wall in the store persuade you to go that route just because of their brightness. Plasma definitely still wins in the natural colors, smooth motion, and nice evenly-lit black levels. In the photo below, that is the XBOX 360 Zune software player. May be good to use for break-in, since it fills the full screen and cycles between colors and has constant motion.


----------



## Cahn2126

Just got a new 2011 Panasonic 42 in S30. This TV's response time is awesome. It's ****s all over my previous Samsung LED C6500


----------



## Android82

Just bought an LG 50PK540 last weekend. I actually purchased it to replace my Sony Bravia 52S5100 LCD. The picture quality is far better than any LCD/LED I've seen.


My only concern is IR on the LG's but so far I haven't seen anything that isn't preventable. Been doing research on this site and you guys have TONS of great info. I'll start running the slides to get it broken in properly. I can't believe I've never had a Plasma until now.


----------



## turboedguy

OK, so I didn't actually get a new plasma, but I did put an elite board in my KURO 6020fd, so it feels like I got a new one!


----------



## eckohb

1. The "Model" you have. Samsung PN43D450A2D


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"? *Lots of headache with LED-LCD TVs, and wanted a Samsung. BB offered this TV before they've even put it on display or for sale, so I've got the newest of the new lol.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Great picture quality right away. Lots of adjustments available. The blacks are as black as the bezel. Huge improvement over my LCD I exchanged.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Nothing really. The reflective screen sometimes during the day, but thats how they are. Not the TVs fault.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *3D, and internet apps, but not really a big deal. Dont NEED those things*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Should have more than two HDMI inputs. Should also have ethernet port.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Attractiveness of unit and great black levels. The picture quality is so realistic. It has depth to it, and feels like you are really a part of what you are seeing.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None. Zero buzz. Listened very close from every angle..*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Yes, better value than previous years.*


----------



## Seermagic

/\\ Hey man, you can take it back and get the 490 for 120 bucks more. It is 3d ready and has 3 HDMI ports.


----------



## eckohb

HAHA, you are a mind reader! actually going to do just that after doing some research. I've been to best buy three times in the past two months, so Im going to wait it out til beginning of april and see if that price doesnt drop just a tad more. If it doesnt, I'll still swap it out either way.


----------



## Seermagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eckohb* /forum/post/20129453
> 
> 
> HAHA, you are a mind reader! actually going to do just that after doing some research. I've been to best buy three times in the past two months, so Im going to wait it out til beginning of april and see if that price doesnt drop just a tad more. If it doesnt, I'll still swap it out either way.



It's on sale now, being a new model I doubt it'll be any cheaper. if anything it'll go back to full price. 3 times in two months? try 3 times in 3 days. I've had a horrible time with tvs this week. But after finding a headphone amp, I plan to get the 490. I just fear the screen burning.


----------



## WaveBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eckohb* /forum/post/20129453
> 
> 
> HAHA, you are a mind reader! actually going to do just that after doing some research. I've been to best buy three times in the past two months, so Im going to wait it out til beginning of april and see if that price doesnt drop just a tad more. If it doesnt, I'll still swap it out either way.



Nice! Now I'm thinking about getting the 490!









So by the sounds of it the D450's black levels are pretty great huh since they actualy blend into the bezel. Samsung wasn't joking when they said they made a big upgrade as far as black levels are concerned this year. sounds awesome to me! Even my CRT's blacks don't blend into the bezal. But my CRT's amazing color, and of course motion make up for it.


Just curious how the colors are on this set as well as the motion, input lag and phospher trails? I won't settle anything less than my CRT regarding color.


----------



## eckohb

there is no input lag, at least that i can notice. even with game mode on my LCD, the lcd would lag just enough to notice. this tv is so responsive for games like Call of Duty and Need for Speed. The colors are also amazing. I watched some astronomy specials on Science HD and it blew me away. I've found my TV technology


----------



## eckohb

 http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i392/aguid0902/ 


theres a link to my photobucket with some pictures of this tv in action


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lacidious* /forum/post/20001727
> 
> 
> Just bought a Zenith Z50PJ240. 50" Plasma. Incredible picture for the price. I am no expert ...however, it looks pretty darn good. Bought at Sears.



I didn't know they still make televisions, really.

Anyway, I picked up 42" G25 a month ago and loving it. Besides Image-Retentions and a slight burn-in, the pictures still mesmerizes me.


----------



## Greg / MO

Well, I did it... finally pulled the trigger. I'm now the proud owner of a 42ST30


Was really anguished over the recent news that the 60-class I wanted in the ST30 series and was waiting for had its release pushed back yet again... so, I decided to make a little lemondade out of the bad news.


Received the go-ahead from the wife to pick up the 42-incher for now so I can at least complete my home-theater setup for a couple months, and then when Panny finally launches the 60-class set, the 42-incher will move to our bedroom wall.


Told her whoever was NOT watching the 60-inch set would really be jealous of the other person and it'd probably solve a lot of arguing and hard feelings of someone always dominating the new set.


----------



## dingrr

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50GT25

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Loads of reading here and plenty of shopping. I was waiting for the G series to drop below a grand and then by the time I got my finances in order, the Gt was just as cheap.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Screen size and picture quality

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I haven't figured out how to play video from memory via USB.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The only way to get audio from TV to AVR is with optical audio cable (which I do not have yet).

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

#4 & #7

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I suppose. I finally caved and replace our 27"CRT.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Seermagic

*1. The "Model" you have.*

PN43D490

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

It's a samsung, it was perfect size for my room. It is a great price and has the added bonus of 3d

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Deep blacks, and all the colors pop, maybe to much lol

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Like looking into a mirror. Swivel is rather stiff. Biggest problem is it has not red/white audio out or a headphone jack. I went through alot of trouble to find a way to hook up headphones.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Headphone jack. That is came with atleast one pair of glasses

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Headphone jack or an audio out that wasn't digital. A remote that lights up.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

I've played games right out of the box, and I havn't had any burn in whatsoever. It also isn't producing alot of heat. Picture is way better than expected. I'm a former LCD guy, I don't think I've ever going back to LCD. Also not alot of trim, which makes the tv look nicer.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far, other than having to black out a window and change to a soft light.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

This might be the best bang for your buck in all of TV land.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Havn't checked out 3D as the kits are $500 bucks. I bought some off ebay for less than 1/2 the price. I will comment on 3d when i get them in. I will answer any questions.


----------



## WaveBoy

Post some pics dude! ;p

How great are the black levels exactly and do they blend into the bezel? And are the colors accurate? And what about the input lag?


Good thing I already have a PS3 since it's 3D ready thanks to sony's firmware update. But I could of sworn that you needed twin HDMI to get the full 3D effect, but i could be wrong.


Anyways, I guess I just need the D490, a pair of Sammy 3D glasses and some 3D Bluray movies and I'm ready to rock. But do you also need a 3D receiver?....Please say no.


----------



## eckohb

You just need the glasses with the D490. That is why I will be exchanging my d450 for the 490 in a couple weeks.


----------



## Danno312

1. *The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN59D550


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Truthfully, it was somewhat of an impulse upgrade. I had a 30 day old 58C550 that was faulty. Took it back and the store worked with me on the price of this particular tv. I was perfectly happy with the picture of the C550 so i just purchased it.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.*

Colors, and blacks....everything looks amazing.


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.*

high gloss screen, even in a dark room there is some reflection it seems.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Not so much a feature as an accessory, but 3D glasses would have been nice. As it was an impulse upgrade I have never paid attention to the 3D world of these tv's.


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Always include an option to light up the remote.


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It's QUIET...I haven't noticed any buzzing. I noticed buzzing on the C550 almost immediately. One of the first things I did with this tv was mute the tv and listen to it....nothing, it has been quiet.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far. The faulty C550 that I had generated a thick horizontal black line across the middle of the picture after 30 days, so fingers crossed that i have no issues with this set.


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Absolutely, hard to ask for more at the price i stole this tv at.


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Looking forward to at least testing out the 3D feature. I may not put much use to it, but I have 3 kids that will surely love it.


----------



## WaveBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eckohb* /forum/post/20146813
> 
> 
> You just need the glasses with the D490. That is why I will be exchanging my d450 for the 490 in a couple weeks.



Ahhh I got ya. I guess that old 3D receiver mumbo jumbo and twin HDMI doesn't apply. So basically in a nut shell....



3D Bluray Player *+* 3D Movie *+* 3D Glasses and you're good to go.










And I wonder if the D550 will have the same black level and color performance as the D450, does anybody know for a fact if there is a difference?

Then again, somebody _was_ saying that the 4 series has limmited grey scale balance and color options when stacked up against the higher series.

If that makes a solid noticable difference then i guess there really is a difference.


----------



## nailsk

1: set up my new Samsung PN51D450 Saturday

2: Had to get a new tv because my panasonic th-50pz80u started the blinking light of death. Bought the panny new and only had it about 18 months when this happened. Finally got a hold of someone from panasonic after two days and they basically said "these things happen." Because of this I went with Samsung and I'm glad I did.

3: PRICE, picture, thin bezel / overall looks

4: no third HDMI on the back

5: see #4

6: Some cables are thick. Slant the inputs down some

7: how light it was and how good the picture is for 720p

8: none

9: The price paid for this one is definitely worth it!!

10: I have only had this Samsung for 3 days. more time = more critical


----------



## ImpliedConsent

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG 50PK540

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Great price, large screen

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Size, weight, screen... wow...thin and cool

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

No Ethernet connection, but compensated with my PS3

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

3D capable

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Can't think of anything just yet.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How cool it was. Years back, when I was in the market, I could feel the heat from the plasma 5-6ft away. Now I need to place my hand on it to feel any heat.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes, considering I paid less for this 50" plasma than I paid for my 27" Pioneer tube...in 1988.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I was so tickled with this plasma and how it totally dominated the PQ of my old Sharp 52" (2006), that I bought another LG ... this time it's a 60PZ550 ... it's on it's way.


----------



## Elvinkneekapper

1. The "Model" you have.

LG60PZ550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price vs Size vs Quality


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality/Viewing Angle


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The LG Reflects like a mirror, during certain scenes if i have light in the room, i could fix my hair...


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None. This meets my needs for now. Definitely more than my old Plasma


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the screen less reflective


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How reflective it was. The 2010 models were the same way. Was hoping they resolved...


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None as of yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes overall, especially if you are smart shopper. The prices are based upon what the market would bear. I was torn between this and a Open Box VT25 54". I decided the size and a lower price were more important for me at the time.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The TV picture quality is great. i am still burning in and will soon be calibrating but so far i have no major complaints about the TV. I haven't fully tested all the features such as 3D for a full movie. I expect to test more this coming weekend.


----------



## Zodduska

Here's a pic of my new Plasma in action, Panasonic 50" GT25.


----------



## Tomo321

Hello I recently purchased a Panasonic ST30 which has a awesome picture.Iam new to the hdtv scene so my question is when I was watching bsketball I noticed the picture was great with close ups but when they showed a picture of half court the fsces and some images were fuzzy and distorted. It was only when they showed a distant shot.Is this my tv or u verse signal? thanks


----------



## lategreats

*1. The "Model" you have.*

PN50C7000
*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Warranty replacement for a 46" LCD, was brand new in box clearance item for under a grand.... too great of a price to pass up.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Love the off angle viewing and how great Blu Ray looks on this television.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Love everything but the little HDMI input error that happens every so often.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

It had everything I was looking for.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

How about a little less packaging - way too much for a television that thin.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Just how awful the motion judder control looked before I did the firmware upgrade.
*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

HDMI issue with television not finding source - others have had the same and Samsung is going to send someone out to fix. Fix that and I will be completely happy with my purchase.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

No - they are still way too high compared to 10 years ago, but the picture is so much better than 10 years ago an argument can be made that the prices are worth it. Plus, the deal I received was great.
*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Slight IR is no big deal. My kids played the same Wii game for three hours and the IR went away in minutes. I did zero break-in other than keep it out of dynamic and not watching a lot of 4:3. Don't freak out about plasma if you are worried - just do it.


----------



## giannie

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN58B860

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Just the right combination of price/performance/size/ergonomics and available from good local dealer.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Relatively noise free picture with great natural looking color (OK that's two things)

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Non-Uniform black screen. Seldom noticable.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
None

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
None

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
None. Did thorough research beforehand.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
To me, yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Given the user modifiable color management system along with settings shared by others on AVS, I was able to dial in an incredible, natural looking picture. I imagine that a side by side comparison with a professionally calibrated TV would show a difference, but for me, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef* /forum/post/16354062
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> *Panasonic 58PZ700U bought 15 months ago.*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> *Reading this forum, looking at local BB, bang for buck.*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> *It's size, picture quality.*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> *It weighs 165 lbs. I look forward to slimmer/lighter large models in the near future I hope.*
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> *I do not seem to need anything else.*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> *Make them lighter if you can.*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> *It's size, I was coming from a 24 inch CRT to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> *The TV speakers had a rattle at certain frequencies, volume. It was annoying. It ended up being a good thing, in a way. It caused me to look into 5.1 HT setup. Once I did that, the TV speakers were turned off for good. I love my audio setup by the way, especially my subwoofer, my SVS Ultra subwoofer. It is night and day from the way I used to watch/listen to TV/Movies.*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> *Panasonic and Samsung yes, Pioneer no.*
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> *If you are debating between getting one size or another, always get the larger size and have no buyers regrets. If you are getting a big screen, plan on doing something for your audio other than listening to the TV speakers. You REALLY have to upgrade your audio to 5.1 or better. Put money and thought into your subwoofer in particular.*













OK, it is 2 years later since I posted this, 3 years owning the Panasonic PZ700u

and I still love this plasma. No problems whatsoever. No purple snakes, no stuck pixels, no picture weirdness to talk about. Great purchase made on the advice of all of you on AV forums. Thanks y'all.


----------



## kypete

Here's a couple shots of my new Pioneer Elite FD-101. I've owned it since November and love it. The picture quality is truly amazing!! Speakers are Definitive Technology with a Paradigm Seismic 12 sub, and Pioneer Elite SC-05 receiver.


----------



## tallengnr

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN59D8000

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Reviews, personal comparisons, options

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Brilliant screen, options, nice 'n big for the space I have for it

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I hear a buzz if I'm within 3 feet of it, hope it doesn't get louder. The remote is a little small for my big hands.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

I can't think of any...

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Make the "picture mount" that is available on other Samsung models work as cleanly for this model.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How light it was and how relatively painless it was to set up.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Hard to say...the "3-D" is not something I'll use, so I paid extra for that option.


----------



## theanimala

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN63C8000. I waited 2 years to finally purchase a new TV. I also waited 2 months before posting on this thread. I don't understand how people can say what they like / dislike after only using the set for a day or two.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I had made a mental decision 2 years ago to replace my aging RPTV with a plasma. I said when the 58" PDP's hit $1800 I would buy. Then I decided to up it to the 63/65" displays. When they hit the price point I decided to spend a few bucks more and get the high end version vs the base model for a few bucks more. Samsung C8000 was much cheaper than the 65VT25 I also considered, and I liked the picture just as much.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Size, picture quality, viewing angles, appearance of set. Everything about this TV kills my 10 year old RPTV which was ISF calibrated long ago. I really love the settings that people have posted on AVS (especially Dennis Thomsen).

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Cable management is weak. Navigating built in apps is weak.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

An even larger display









*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Make a better remote that you can actually 'feel' the buttons without looking at it. Also fix the TV so that all settings are defaulted after entering the service menu.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Just how great the picture is with minimal effort. I was very surprised to find so many user controls to change the picture (10pt White Balance, etc.)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

A very rare (only saw it a few times over the past 2 months) blink when streaming Netflix. Have not noticed it on cable or Bluray/DVD.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

At the price I paid for this, yes. I waited until the 2011 series were announced to see what changes would be made. I am very glad I purchased a near end production 2010 set as i was able to get a great TV, 3D bundle (which I've only used twice), for over $1000 less then what a 2011 set would cost me. To me the "improved" picture quality of the new set is not worth 50% more in price.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

If you can wait for a great sale, i do think it is worth paying a few hundred more for the higher end sets vs the base sets. My 64C8000 is in a VERY bright room with windows on both sides, opens to the kitchen on the third wall, and has 2 skylights. The AR filter does a great job reducing these reflections and makes the picture very enjoyable during the day. Picture attached taken during a very sunny day with shades open.


----------



## kris achar

Hi,


Here are few stills of our month old Panasonic Plasma 50 inches,V series,Its 2D model.Made in Thailand.And iam fully satisfied with its picture quality.





























Love,

kris.


----------



## mfrey0118




> Quote:
> 1. The "Model" you have.



Panasonic TC-P42GT25



> Quote:
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".



Online Research, tech reviews, customer reviews, 3D full 1080p capable, and the fact that it was on sale at a local electronics wharehouse.



> Quote:
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.



Fluidity of motion,
Sharpness of HD images,
3D (although I have yet to use it I just like the fact that I have it)
Heat dissipation is really impressive. TV is cool to the touch most of the time and barely gets warm after hours of use
Very quiet, can only hear the soft buzz if you get really close




> Quote:
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.



No built-in Wi-Fi, SD channels could look better



> Quote:
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.



I wish it could play videos from my phone and Kodak ZX3 miniHD recorder.



> Quote:
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.



More non-HDMI connections



> Quote:
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.



Getting digital HD channels thru the tuner



> Quote:
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



Nothing really major



> Quote:
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



Eh...now you get into a discussion on currency...



> Quote:
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.



Did a lot of research on this TV and others before deciding on it. Glad I did. Love the set so far. My first non-CRT TV.


----------



## chisler33

which plasma is better the LG60PZ950 or the Samsung PN59D7000 59-Inch?

which is less reflective?


----------



## jmbstudios

I just bought a Samsung PN51D550.


My 6 year old 51" DLP is going through lamps at a rate of one per year and I am tired of it. Now instead of buying another bulb, and maybe a colorwheel, I decided to go Plasma.


I was torn between this model and the Panasonic ST30.


I have heard good and bad for both units. What sold me on the Samsung was the bundle I got.


I got 2 pairs of glasses and a 4 year full coverage warranty for less than what the ST30 was going to cost. And the ST30 only came with one pair of glasses (they were going to throw in a pair).


The more I read on this site, the more it makes the decision difficult. There are so many points of view and rants and raves it is hard to take it all in. One person says a certain model is the best in the world while another hates it.


So I bought the sammy and if it isnt what I think plasma should be, I will take it back and get the Panny!


The room this TV is going in is not a very bright room (can be made semi dark with shades and curtains) so I am hoping the glare will not be an issue. If the glare it too much I will exchange it.


There you go. Hooking it up tonight!


Samsung PN51D550!


----------



## Electricide

*1. The "Model" you have.*

LG50PZ550

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Szie:Bezel ratio, cost

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

gets me 50" in my 47" wide space. Quiet. Easy setup.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing yet. All SD so far.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Extra black filter of 950 models.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Channel selection and volume display take up less real estate on screen.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It's so thin!

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Yes. Got new 2011 3D model for less than last year's 2D.[/quote]


----------



## PJO1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJO1966* /forum/post/4074537
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have ?
> 
> 
> Panasonic 50PHD6UY w/ DVI card and table stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model" ?
> 
> 
> Lack of tuner & speakers were a big plus. I wanted a 50" for maximum enjoyment. I chose Panasonic for the contrast ratio and overall picture quality. I did not like the way the consumer panel looked.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma ?
> 
> 
> Overall picture quality. Looks good in room, takes up less space.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma ?
> 
> 
> Occasional pixelization & blotchiness. Still unsure whether Picture setting is working correctly.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had ?
> 
> 
> ability to change aspect ratio on 1080i & 720p.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma ?
> 
> 
> More DVI inputs for future expansion without sacrificing composite.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma ?
> 
> 
> How good SD programs looked from my old TiVo. How bad Six Feet Under looked in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma ?
> 
> 
> Pixelization on some programming. In addition to Six Feet Under, I'm seeing a lot of pixelization in Finding Nemo in shadowy areas.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it ?
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Just to say that my six months of research in this forum was invaluable. I don't think I would have been able to make as educated a decision otherwise.




I didn't realize this thread was still around. The above is my post from July 2004. Here's the latest:

*1. The "Model" you have.*

50GT25

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Lots of research here. Price and features.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

It would be better if the Audio Outputs passed surround sound instead of just 2 channels.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

See #4

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

See #4

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How much better the blacks were than my previous plasma.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

I haven't had any of the buzzing or floating blacks people have reported. The only issue I've seen is that sometimes the picture can look overly sharp. I'm sure this issue will be fixed with calibration.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I believe I paid 8x more for my first plasma. I can't believe how good the prices are right now. I got this for less than $900.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Nothing more to add except to say how much I love this set and how glad I am I decided to upgrade.


----------



## ckartson

LG 50PX950

The picture is fantastic compared to others of the same size and price range

This is also 3D and they threw in 2 pairs of glasses. I also like the second remote that has an on screen mouse arrow that you can move around on the screen and click on your selections. Best remote idea ever. Best TV I ever owned!


Found out that this model has been discontinued. I didn't realize I bought a product that is outdated already.


Price is worth it! Very happy with this model although it is my first HD flat screen tv so I am easily impressed.


----------



## Seermagic

I've had the new samsung plasma for a month. I just wanted to say it's the best TV i've ever owned. Better than the $2500 samsung lcd sitting in the living room. Or sony edge lit from last year. Love it, MLB the Show is awesome in 3D too!


----------



## GonzoJoe

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 43-inch PN43D450 Plasma


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and size.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

As with every plasma I've tried I see the rainbow effect.










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Has everything I wanted.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how amazing the PQ is on this set and the thin bezel looks great. Also no hint of IR at all. Playing video games and black bar tv shows and movies with no break in at all.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Rainbow effect I see with all plasmas for some reason.










9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Seem fine. Just need to shop around.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Great TV for the price! No IR, no buzzing, no motion blur! Love it.


----------



## eckohb

what do you mean by the rainbow effect?h


----------



## GonzoJoe

I don't know if that's the correct term to be honest.. I just see yellow or multi colored flashes. White on black does this... so pretty much everyting I watch. lol

Just trying to get used to it.

Edit. Here this is what I'm talking about http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=991792 


I hate my eyes. lol


----------



## eckohb

Thats really odd, I havent experienced this on my TV. Where did you purchase it from? I would exchange it, perhaps you got a bad set? That rainbow effect was supposed to have been fixed a year or two ago.


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eckohb* /forum/post/20303343
> 
> 
> what do you mean by the rainbow effect?h



It meant that Samsung TVs are gay.


----------



## GonzoJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eckohb* /forum/post/20303779
> 
> 
> Thats really odd, I havent experienced this on my TV. Where did you purchase it from? I would exchange it, perhaps you got a bad set? That rainbow effect was supposed to have been fixed a year or two ago.



It's just something to do with how I see the tv. Other people don't see it, but I do. It's just a problem I have with Plasmas. But with LCD's I have to deal with horrible PQ and motion blur so I'll deal with the yellow flashes to watch almost perfect PQ. lol

As an example if you do the THX tests the one with the white circle.. I see like 8 circles with my eyes because of the yellow flashing while other people just see one. The high contrast of the white on black just kills me.


----------



## eckohb

I gotcha. I've yet to run one of those THX tests, do certain dvds/blu rays have them or how to go about getting one of those?


----------



## aidoroboo

My local Costco had a handful of them for $679. A lot cheaper than I had seen online.


----------



## whforde

*1. The "Model" you have.*

54VT-25

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

A local electronics store went out of business and had this new in the box at liquidation price. Like, crazy low. Low enough to convince me to sell my 6 month old three times repaired buzzing Sammy 58C590 and buy this.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

It doesn't buzz audibly over normal volume. I mean it hums a bit, it _is_ a plasma but compared to the Samsung it's whisper quiet. Also, picture has quite a bit more depth and pop even though I was pleased as punch with the PQ on the Sammy.

*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The White / black labeling on the side of the TV for the inputs there. I took the time and effort to mount this thing on a low profile mount and run my wires through the wall to have it look as clean as possible only to have that ugly lettering on the side. Oh well. If this is the worst offense so far I'm doing pretty good I think.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Glassesless 3D would be nice.
*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Adjust your prices correctly for Canada panasonic. Though this didn't apply in this specific case our dollar is worth a lot more than 10 years ago. We shouldn't be paying a premium north of the border.


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How much better the blacks were than my previous plasma. Also how little I noticed the 4 inches of screen size I lost. Although I only sit 8 feet from the TV so that helps. Also, the smaller screen fits the room better. Not so daunting.

*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

I haven't had any of the buzzing or floating blacks. Only real issue is glare from the GIANT adjacent window that faces directly west. I'll have to pick up some better black out curtains but those decisions fall under the purview of my manager (wife).

*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Well, it's such a ridiculous luxury that yeah, they are worth it. The fact that so many of us can afford these things now speaks to the affordability in this day and age.

*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I love this TV. I liked the Samsung a lot but after 3 repairs in 6 months I'm glad to be rid of it. Luckily I was able to sell it for more than I should have been able to. Worked to offset the cost.


----------



## Roughwater

1. The "Model" you have.
_Samsung PN59D7000_


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
_Liked the plasmas over the LEDs, but couldn't convince myself to spend the extra for the 8000's._


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_PQ, app selection_


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
_It's currently a brick due to the firmware update, but I'm hoping the fix posted today will resolve the issue when I get home._


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
_I didn't realize how much I would want the qwerty remote. I'm going to try out the iPhone remote app and see if that works and makes things a little better._


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
_Don't know at this point, I'm coming from a DLP and right now have more features in this plasma than I needed, but I'm sure I will come up with something soon._


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
_The PQ is really better than I thought it would be._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
_Bricked through the firmware update_


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## CoDFan

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic Viera TC-P42X3/TC-P5OX3


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price and its features


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The app center


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It's not 1080p


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Integrated WiFi


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

They should specify more about what comes with your tv, because i got more than what i expected with my tv's







.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Some features that wasn't mentioned on the description.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

None


----------



## BeerLuver

_1. The "Model" you have._

Samsung 59" Plasma 3D (PN59D6500DFXZA)

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

Brand name, features, & quality.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

Smart Hub, Netflix, & network connected.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

Nothing so far









_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

More component outputs

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

Wish they would have included one of those Samsung QWERTY remotes that some other 2011 models come with.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

The USB ports & wifi. Didn't know it had those included







.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

That firmware update issue; but it was thankfully fixed with a button sequence.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

Yes, definitely.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

Nope.


----------------------

Photo of the setup:









Devices connected:

Sony BRAVIA DAV-HDX589W 5.1-Channel Theater System

Sony Playstation 3

Xbox 360

Timewarner's HD DVR

Network Switch & Optical Toslink Switch

Logitech Harmony One Remote


Might be upgrading the surround system to something newer; this one I bought about 1 1/2 yrs ago on sale. It's not too bad, but would like a 7.1 system eventually with proper receiver component. Gotta do a bit of wire cleanup/management soon as well. Loving the new tv otherwise


----------



## chemical360

*1. The "Model" you have.*Panasonic TC-P55ST30

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*Honestly? The AVS forums and some cool people I have met here. This was after some RL friends convinced me to go Plasma because I am a hardcore gamer.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Viera Connect. It has a ton of great apps including Netflix and MLB.TV

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

So far, not much.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Wish it came with a 3D starter kit. Having to buy everything seperate adds up.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Include at least one set of active glasses.


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The USB wireless dongle and extender. Was not expecting it.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Brightness fluctuation but this only occurs in Standard mode. Since I pretty much stay with Custom, Game, and Cinema, it is not a huge issue.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I think so. I paid short money for a what I consider to be a top TV. I could not be happier with the price point.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

This TV's performance is incredible. I was warned to watch out for IR due to my baseball watching and gaming. I play games with Pixel Orbiter on and have watched many things and played games that should cause IR and nothing.


The color is unmatched in any TV have seen after some tweaking with settings and Pro settings. Even an untrained eye like my 68 year old mother was watching and without me saying a word popped off with "the color is amazing on this TV.


I used to be a Samsung loyalist but I made the jump to Panny largely based on the AVS community and am really happy I did.


----------



## dsskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeerLuver* /forum/post/20319836
> 
> _1. The "Model" you have._
> 
> Samsung 59" Plasma 3D (PN59D6500DFXZA)
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Photo of the setup:



Very nice setup.


----------



## Cygnus Rising

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN59D6500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

N-Wireless and apps.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture is amazing.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I worry about possibility of burn-in

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

External audio control with remote.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

A built in calibration program would be nice.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality was better than in store.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would prefer a more solid base for this model.


----------



## BruceOrlando

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P55ST30

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price, 1080p, a step up from the S2 series. 3D was a bonus.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ, the many user adjustments.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Some minor flicker, subdued flesh tones. However, these might be transient.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Someone mentioned glass-less 3D, would go for that!

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Can't think of any. This thing seems built like a tank.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

That I liked the 3D more than I thought I would, and that the overall PQ is so much better than the display it replaced. It's like going from SD to HD all over again.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None, minor annoyances with some flicker.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Got what I consider is a great deal on the unit. Yeah, it was worth it.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Wish I hadn't waited five years before upgrading prior display!


----------



## bblundell72

1) The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN59D8000


2) What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Plasma performance over LED was huge as far as I was concerned. Originally I was going to purchase PN59D7000 but my local Brandsmart was mistaken when they told me they had one available. After working out a deal they came back and said we are out of the 7000 but we will do a 8000 for $100 more. No brainer to me.


3) What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ and app selections great. Did I mention PQ?


4) What you don't like about your Plasma.

So far nothing.


5) What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I can’t think of anything I’d want it to do that it already doesn’t.


6) What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing so far. If any issues arise I’ll be sure to let them know.


7) What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It is lighter and produces less heat than the 4 year old 46” Samsung LCD it is replacing.


8) What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nada.


9) Do you really think that today’s "Prices" are worth it.

I wouldn’t have paid full price for this set but for the price I did pay. Most definitely worth it!


----------



## YoshikiUK

*1. The "Model" you have.*


LG PK350, which is the UK version of the PK550.

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*


The price and the size. £530 incl 5 year warranty for 50"? Yes please.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*


PQ. Design (love the razor frame). Screen size, our old LCD was "42 so the upgrade is nice. Easy menus, good calibration options. Natural colours.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*


Blacks could be a bit better, but for the price it's all good. Glare is an issue in the day.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*


Anti glare coating, but again, can't expect it for the price paid.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*


Sort out quality control; see my 'problems or issues'.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*


The size of it and how much better it looked after my LCD. Also the fact that it looked great out of the box without having to change loads of settings. SD content is not as bad as I thought it would be.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*


Have had an issue with the 'dirty screen effect'. Was quite upset about it for a while and battled with whether to get a replacement or not. Didn't really want to because this set doesn't buzz and has no bad pixels and didn't want to tempt fate. I read a lot of opinions from people on here and on AVForums who have the problem and decided to keep it and live with it. I am training myself not to look for the DSE now, and am enjoying the TV. Again, for the price I paid I am willing to put up with the issue. There is no such thing as the perfect TV and since I can't see it all the time it's all good. It would have been a different story if I had paid a couple of thousand for it.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*


Yes. Prices for big screen TVs are now at a good level, especially at £530 for 50" + warranty. I think that £1000 for models a bit better than this one (such as a 3d TV) is also acceptable. I wouldn't have paid £1000 for this TV though; I think it is a budget set that looks great and has good PQ but it has a few quality control issues that are hard to ignore when the price is high.


----------



## AuralXTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeerLuver* /forum/post/20319836



Mind if I ask what brand/model that entertainment center the TV is sitting on is? Very nice with an ultra low profile for perfect display height!


----------



## joelietz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GonzoJoe* /forum/post/20304020
> 
> 
> It's just something to do with how I see the tv. Other people don't see it, but I do. It's just a problem I have with Plasmas. But with LCD's I have to deal with horrible PQ and motion blur so I'll deal with the yellow flashes to watch almost perfect PQ. lol
> 
> As an example if you do the THX tests the one with the white circle.. I see like 8 circles with my eyes because of the yellow flashing while other people just see one. The high contrast of the white on black just kills me.



Have you been to an eye doctor lately? Maybe you have eye issues that you don't know about.


----------



## coryjw08

1. Panasonic 50G20


2. infinite black panel, 48hz option, good blacks, good reviews, and internet connectability with the skype camera.


3. THX picture mode and very limited motion artifacts


4. viera cast can sometimes be a terd and run slowly, the remote has no keyboard, and power supply issues have been a problem with this model.


5. wish it had facebook through TV, more app options on viera, a96hz option like the VT20,


6. work on your power supply problem and make viera cast better


7. how good DVD's look on it, granted that probably has something to do with the onkyo and Blu-ray both upconverting but i was very impressed


8. the auto shut off, but figured that out, slow viera response sometimes, and it gets pretty hot sometimes and it worries me but that is a problem with plasmas in general


9. that was an amazing deal i think plasmas today are worth it but the GT series is getting pricey with 3d tech


----------



## Newbeebee

Just bought a new 55st30 Panasonic Plasma. Panasonic knows there is a problem in standard mode the brightness will go from bright to dull. "Engineers are working on the problem" according to Panasonic Customer Service? HMMMMMMM known problem-What else are they not telling us


----------



## BeerLuver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsskid* /forum/post/20320436
> 
> 
> Very nice setup.



Thanks man











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/20387641
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask what brand/model that entertainment center the TV is sitting on is? Very nice with an ultra low profile for perfect display height!



Sure, no problem. Sorry for late reply heh. It's the Plateau Valencia 79 from modernfurniturewarehouse.com. When I bought it, I was lucky to catch on a really good sale; $799.99







. But they still have a decent price for it now as well.


It's HEAVY as hell though; about 225 lbs; the shipping box it came in added some weight too. They have different delivery services as well; I got the White Glove Delivery since I'm a disabled vet, so I couldn't carry this in myself or with a friend heh.


It's a solid build though; black oak (and they also have it in walnut I believe) & that to me justifies the higher cost. Got sick and tired of cheap quality stands from the typical superstore locations hehe. The back window section there on the backside piece there lights up. But it isn't like in the photo; it's not frosted glass like it should be. What I did though was I bought some blue privacy window film to put onto the glass. It should give it a nice colored glow then. They have various colors & film choices on that site, and pretty cheap too







. Thought I'd share that tidbit with ya. I plan to apply the film to it sometime this week; just got it in last week & haven't had time to apply it. I'll try to post an updated photo then if ya like, so you can see how it turns out?


I love the stand though. And yes, the low profile height is perfect with the tv I purchased. Viewing it from my couch; or even lying on the floor, is perfect eye level. Great for gaming on the PS3 & Xbox 360 as well










Hope that info is useful to you










Bob


----------



## trock42001

1. The "Model" you have.

PN51D550

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Impulse buy really, saw some reviews here on it, so i went with it

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

the blacks ,colours. the picture is just awesome!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

the glare on it is ridiculous!!! even with the curtains closed in the daylight it's all i see

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

none. it has all i need

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

get an AR lense on it. and free 3d glasses

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how nice the picture is and the price

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none so far only had it since the weekend

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

cha....

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged


----------



## Sean80

1. Samsung PN43D490A1D


2. was tired of LCD jutter, had tried 3 LCD tvs....so I got this just to try it out...its not going back!


3. The bang for your buck, so to speak. tons of features, little cost.


4. wish it were 1080p and bigger lol. honestly i cant tell any difference on anything smaller than 50 inch anyways.


5. A headphone jack or an audio output other than optical would be awesome.


6. remove the red stripe....add an audio output with rca's for us old people.


7. Picture quality and ability to render colors.


8. its 8 hurs old...we will see lol


9. entirely worth it for this model.


I like the remote control set up....i dont like the design of the back end of it....it looks like a ski. just kinda weird. aside from stupid nit picking, any problem i have with it is easy to get over.....I love this tv. was surpried by the depth of the 3D on it even though its a lower (lowest) model. I really just wanted to give plasma a test drive at home.....all tvs look either great or terrible on the showroom floor....had to get it in my environment to play various movies. I was very surprised at how good everything looked. Great entry level 3D tv.


----------



## emackn

Just returned from purchasing 50" GT25. My first plasma. Delivery is on Friday.







Wavered between the Sammy D7000, and Panny GT30/VT30 for awhile before going in. Then sales guy showed me GT25 at $1050, so I went for it.


----------



## mjpearce023

I returned my Panasonic 50ST30 and got the 55ST30. The 55 is pretty big sitting at less that 8 feet from it. I took some pics on my iphone to compare between the Panny and my old Samsung LN40A630. Here is a pic...


----------



## RaySmith

Found a deal on a nice entry level Samsung PN43D450 at Frys (North Houston) store today. The ad uses their coy "major brand 42" class" instead of telling you the actual brand, but the details gave it away with 43" actual screen size, 600 Hz, USB, HDMI icons. This TV is 720P. If your cable or satellite provide doesn't transmit in 1080P, you would think it couldn't be any better. Price this Anniversary sale week: $414.00! If you have a Frys store near you, check it out. You won't be disappointed.


RaySmith


----------



## the_r

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P54G20

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Thought to be the best 2D only TV of 2010... Price... CNET reviews.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

PQ. Motion resolution.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

IR. Styling is rather blah.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

The Vierra stuff the 2011's have









*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

PLEASE FIX THE FLOATING BLACKS with a firmware upgrade!? At least give us the option to turn off this "feature", because truly, I don't think any of the Panny Plasma owners here care about energy savings when it comes to critical viewing. Again, at least give us the option to turn it off!!!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The floating blacks sucked pretty bad. Also, I thought the blacks would disappear/fade into the background, but they don't, and that's an unrealistic expectation I had. Still... I was hoping the blacks would be blacker than this. It's my first plasma.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Floating blacks sadly.

*9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.*

Substantially cheaper than LED prices inch-for-inch. Better picture quality and cheaper, makes it a no-brainer. Too bad about the floating blacks though.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Very happy I finally have a plasma! Always wanted one, but for some reason... kept going back to LCD. Oh and this if my first "big" TV purchase. Previous TV's were


----------



## eckohb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sean80* /forum/post/20415415
> 
> 
> 1. Samsung PN43D490A1D
> 
> 
> 2. was tired of LCD jutter, had tried 3 LCD tvs....so I got this just to try it out...its not going back!
> 
> 
> 3. The bang for your buck, so to speak. tons of features, little cost.
> 
> 
> 4. wish it were 1080p and bigger lol. honestly i cant tell any difference on anything smaller than 50 inch anyways.
> 
> 
> 5. A headphone jack or an audio output other than optical would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 6. remove the red stripe....add an audio output with rca's for us old people.
> 
> 
> 7. Picture quality and ability to render colors.
> 
> 
> 8. its 8 hurs old...we will see lol
> 
> 
> 9. entirely worth it for this model.
> 
> 
> I like the remote control set up....i dont like the design of the back end of it....it looks like a ski. just kinda weird. aside from stupid nit picking, any problem i have with it is easy to get over.....I love this tv. was surpried by the depth of the 3D on it even though its a lower (lowest) model. I really just wanted to give plasma a test drive at home.....all tvs look either great or terrible on the showroom floor....had to get it in my environment to play various movies. I was very surprised at how good everything looked. Great entry level 3D tv.



I swear you have the exact same story as me lol. I got sick of LCD judder, flashlighting, and clouding. I went through 3 before saying screw it and tried the 43D50. My only complaint is some glare in the daytime, but eventually this TV will go in my bedroom or game room, so it wont really be an issue


----------



## 56dun

1. Samsung PN51D550C1


2. Mainly the price, and more good reviews than bad ones.


3. The quality and the price for a 3d TV (mainly for entertaining my God Daughter and friends kids)


4. The Glare


5. Smart TV features


6. Reduce the glare


7. The amount it weighed. It was nice to be able to lift it and set it up without breaking a sweat.


8. The original one I had picked up would not let the 3d Glasses pair to the tv. Also the known buzz on plasmas was louder than it should of been.


9. With the model I received I would say yes.


10. The one thing I didn't research was the optical out not putting thru 5.1 (see the thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1336521 ) Over all i am happy with my purchase.


----------



## flyboy12

Hi guys, im new to the forum, but have been reading it for the past month. I purchased the panasonic vt 30 55. Liked it but thought it was too small for me. It also had a little choppy movement when watching certain show and movies. I did see the fluctuating black but very rareley. Coming my my 36 tube tv, I couldnt get used to the motion.


So now, I returned the vt30 for the Samsung d8000 64. As soon as I turned ut on...I disnt like it. The actual picture clarity wasnt as good..i played around with all the features. The biggest issue was with faces. There seemed to be a lot of picure noise. The color though is brighter like led in all modes than panasonic.


Now I am on the verge of going back to bb to get the 65 vt30. The picure did grow on me and I commented to my wife that the picture looked like it got better on the panasonic the more we use it. We even questioned about returning it but wanted a bigger tv and it is very clear.


Should I even look at led. I like the bright picture but want the best motion.


----------



## 80sGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyboy12* /forum/post/20520523
> 
> 
> 
> ...So now, I returned the vt30 for the Samsung d8000 64. As soon as I turned ut on...I disnt like it. The actual picture clarity wasnt as good..



What on earth were you thinking?


----------



## flyboy12

Well...i was thinking the Samsung would have a great picture by all the positive posts on here...except for peeling issue. I just posted on 8000 vs vt. I got my vt30 65 now. Super impressed over Samsung and done wondering which is better. Ok...am I back on your good graces?


----------



## 80sGuy

I'm in Las Vegas at the moment and staying in The Cosmopolitan (super super nice by the way) and my room's got two 46" Samsung LCD panel models numbered LN46C539F1HXZA and let me tell you...while the pictures are vivid and bright but the quality was so lacking. Everything looked artificial, and as far I know, this tv was supposed to be 1080p. There were signs of motion blur and that's pretty understandable for being LCDs, but the main thing I've noticed were vertical banding in certain scenes.


I'm glad I bought a Panasonic Plasma because the picture quality on my tv was incomparable and everything in it looked so crystal clear and natural, or realistic I should say. My mates saw the Samsungs at first and their first and initial impressions were like "wow, so bright and clear"...but then a few minutes later they (the girls) knew something didn't looked right so I pointed out the factors to them. Not putting down Samsung but more of LCD vs Plasma -- or Panasonic Plasma for that matter.


----------



## Riot55

Just got a new 55" ST30 and at 24 hours running the slides.











They all look very dim which is a bit disconcerting since I like nice radiant pictures and colors, so hopefully after this is done the brightness will be higher and the colors will pop more. Otherwise, I don't hear any buzzing and I don't notice any dead pixels. I'm a little worried about the brightness especially since the roof of this room has two skylights and the floor is laminate wood so it may reflect a fair deal, so I'll have to try and get a black rug or something to cut down on that. Hopefully it'll still look okay if it's a little bright during the day.


----------



## lumen64

I ordered a PN43D450A2 from dell for only $496. All the reviews I've read say it is great. I can't wait until I get it.


----------



## Riot55

Whoops well I realized why it seemed dim... I set the picture controls to the right things on the normal mode when I turned the tv on but viera connect stuff like slideshows have their own picture settings for each input basically. I ran the slides on standard mode not custom for 1 full day







hopefully that won't screw up the overall process too much


----------



## GMANBG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *80sGuy* /forum/post/20543501
> 
> 
> I'm in Las Vegas at the moment and staying in The Cosmopolitan (super super nice by the way) and my room's got two 46" Samsung LCD panel models numbered LN46C539F1HXZA and let me tell you...while the pictures are vivid and bright but the quality was so lacking. Everything looked artificial, and as far I know, this tv was supposed to be 1080p. There were signs of motion blur and that's pretty understandable for being LCDs, but the main thing I've noticed were vertical banding in certain scenes.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I bought a Panasonic Plasma because the picture quality on my tv was incomparable and everything in it looked so crystal clear and natural, or realistic I should say. My mates saw the Samsungs at first and their first and initial impressions were like "wow, so bright and clear"...but then a few minutes later they (the girls) knew something didn't looked right so I pointed out the factors to them. Not putting down Samsung but more of LCD vs Plasma -- or Panasonic Plasma for that matter.



I have Samsung 59D6910 Europe version and i don't have these problems you described and none Issues you said i am happy with HD and especially SD quality and it's imba for gaming dunno how Panasonic makes it when i look VT30 i am not so impressed compared to Sammy. Mine TV is Made in Hungary dunno where from yours Sammy plasmas come mby alot of problems with build quality.


----------



## Rustiau

Panasonic 50V20


For the price it was a good buy.


----------



## OctoInk

I ordered (should pick up today) a Zenith 50" 1080p Plasma last night from the Sears' website. My total out-the-door cost was ~$637 (tax included). I'm supposed to get an addition 6% cash back from Fatwallet (website) and I also will be credited $50 towards a future Sears electronics purchase. I feel I got an awesome deal.


This will be my first HD TV, and I'll be upgrading from a 35" SuperScan (Hitachi rebrand I believe) tube TV (what a heavy SOB it is...) that I've had for the better part of 5+ years. I'm really excited and can't wait to see how it looks in my apartment.


----------



## brownriggd

Panasonic 55VT30. Beautiful blacks, less phospher trailing, 96hz frame rate for bluray. Beautiful set! No regrets!


----------



## dte421

Samsung PN59D7000. INCREDIBLE set - great colors that really pop, no buzzing, and no peeling. Knock on wood, but I'm loving this set so far!


----------



## Rob-Houston

Panasonic 42GT25 from Costco. Great buy for a 3d set!


----------



## tskd

1. _*TC P50ST30*_


2. _Lots of reading on this forum and other_


3. _Still to new to say what I like best, I gues the updated features in technology , it's been about 6-7 years since I purchased a tv, now many features I connected my PC for are built in._


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. _First day, ( today) out of box the picture is dim and dull , not crisp like I might have hoped. After much reading on this and other forums , I am hoping I can adjust/calibrate it to improve. I am used to a LCD DLP, so far it has a much sharper picture than the new plasma_


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - _Maybe the THX and professional calibration if I can't improve it myself_


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. _Still too new to me_


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. -_I was a little surprised at the price going down on plasma's the last year or so._


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.- _Right now I need to adjust the picture quality, last night I breifly watched the Stanley Cup thru satellite HD, and the white ice was constantly changing , almost like camera flashes, and at times would wash out then adjust back. That was surprising. I am hoping it's is just "new" and I can find some setting that needs to turned on or off._


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. _Yes_


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. - _I must say, If I had not been digging into Plasma info for the past few months , I would be dissappointed with this tv. I am hoping with some user settings available in the menu, I can get this outputting the type of picture quality I have been reading about . I might sound a little negative now, hopefully it's just getting used to the plasma vs. lcd . I appreciate all the info here in this forum, I will be looking for ways to improve this picture the next few days._

My first post, hopefully all this will get where it should go


----------



## lpnaz480

Ended up with the the panasonic tc-p55vt30 for my living room. i havent had any issues yet, slowly watching a little at a time. avatar in 3d was surreal.


took a quick iphone pic.


----------



## agentxavier

Got a 50inch GT30. I love it any bigger would be too big for my bedroom.


----------



## schv

I just ordered my first 2 HDTV's yesterday.










First one is a Panasonic TC-P65ST30 for the living room - along with the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 BD player. It replaces an 11 year old JVC 36" CRT that has served me well. Audio side is an oldish Pioneer Elite VSX-47TX and Paradigm Studio 60's, CC, and Servo-15 sub. Also got the ball rolling for DirecTV to replace my dish and add an HD DVR/receiver plus another rx for the bedroom.


Also ordered a Panasonic TC-P42ST30 for the bedroom, to replace the ancient 27" Sharp CRT currently in use. This panel will be wall mounted, and I will probably buy a bar style speaker system for it.


I placed the order with Amazon, expected delivery will be late this coming week. I got one 3D starter pack (glasses +Avatar 3D) with each TV, so I have 4 sets of glasses and an extra copy of Avatar. Will get yet another copy with a mail in rebate for the BD player.


I'm not sure if we can talk price in this thread, so let me just say I got a heck of a deal. Both TV's, the BD, and 4 sets of glasses for only a little more than BB wanted for just the 65" ST30.


I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas! Anybody want a couple of old heavy CRT's?


----------



## ttnuagmada

got a p65st30 from bestbuy with a free 3d starter kit for 2800. im at hour 35 or so on the color slides. I did watch the last episode of Game of Thrones on it in Cinema mode with the room dark. I really liked the picture.


----------



## 07pilot4me

got a 51d6500 delivered today. first impression, that sucker sure is shaky on its stand!


second impression: that picture looks darn good, and did not even calibrate yet, cant wait to play with it more after work.


----------



## BudlongTaco

Picked-up a 59D6500 today. Two questions...


1. Anyone have good settings ( can't seem to find any on here)


2. Are the slides necessary? Speaking to the sales rep..he said they're unnecessary.


----------



## jallenhood

1. Samsung PN59D6500


2. Lots of reading on this forum and seeing it live at a local BB.


3. Replaced a 50 LG, so the size increase is nice, however I really like the wifi and the ability to stream movies.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Nothing to complain about ...yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. - Web browser and Qwerty remote. (I did find an app for my Iphone which allows me to use it as a keyboard via bluetooth. Works great).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. The base is fugly! Please redesign. (wall mounted here)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. - Price. You get a whole lot of TV and other goodies (3D glasses, movies and Blu-Ray player) for not too much money (relatively).


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.- Possible streaming issue with Netflix. Drops the stream (screen goes black for split second). Too early to hazard a guess why. Need to troubleshoot.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. -


----------



## 850csi

managed to snag a viera p42s30 for $530 (open box). i think it's a good deal.


----------



## controller1

Hello all,


Stumbled onto my first plasma today, a LG 50PT350. I'm not a plasma guru by any means so I have literally spent the last 6 hours filtering through this forum and google to educate myself. I downloaded the slides from EA and plan on starting them tomorrow. I have a few questions though:


Should I use the on screen calibration before I run the slides?


Are there some generic settings I can use for the contrast, etc for the slides?


I know the TV isn't some tech junkies dream, but it will do for now










Thanks for the help.


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *controller1* /forum/post/20647341
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Should I use the on screen calibration before I run the slides?
> 
> 
> Are there some generic settings I can use for the contrast, etc for the slides?
> 
> 
> I know the TV isn't some tech junkies dream, but it will do for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Hi,

personally i do not prefer or recommend the colour slides for break-in,instead just watch content preferably hi-def from a BD player or DTH-HD.Just remember that the movie content should fill the screen fully without black bars in the top-bottom or at the sides.And while watching tv channels see to it that the channel logos spin or disappear now & then to avoide I.R.

After 150 hrs or about 6 months of regular usage you can get your plasma tv professionally calibrated or you can also use the thx optimizers,disney's WoW,Pixar, dvd's or BD's to do the tweaking yourself.

And always see to it that when the tv is working,there is some one near-by to monitor it from time to time...So that static images from a PC or hung up dvd player does not burn your tv screen.


love,

kris.


----------



## akyosa

Hi All


My first post , just would like to get an idea. Purchased a 50PK550 eights months a go. Went to turn it on today no display at all.

Try the usual things checked remote batteries, power cable correctly plugged in, only signal of life is the dim red light in the bottom right hand corner.

Bit worried help please.


Akyosa


----------



## controller1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kris achar* /forum/post/20647530
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> personally i do not prefer or recommend the colour slides for break-in,instead just watch content preferably hi-def from a BD player or DTH-HD.Just remember that the movie content should fill the screen fully without black bars in the top-bottom or at the sides.And while watching tv channels see to it that the channel logos spin or disappear now & then to avoide I.R.
> 
> After 150 hrs or about 6 months of regular usage you can get your plasma tv professionally calibrated or you can also use the thx optimizers,disney's WoW,Pixar, dvd's or BD's to do the tweaking yourself.
> 
> And always see to it that when the tv is working,there is some one near-by to monitor it from time to time...So that static images from a PC or hung up dvd player does not burn your tv screen.
> 
> 
> love,
> 
> kris.



I'm doing the slides more to speed up the 150 hour process. I'm in the middle of a home remodel so it seemed like a perfect time to do it. Out of sight, out of mind







. I think i'll do some small tweeks before I start the slides.


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akyosa* /forum/post/20647544
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> My first post , just would like to get an idea. Purchased a 50PK550 eights months a go. Went to turn it on today no display at all.
> 
> Try the usual things checked remote batteries, power cable correctly plugged in, only signal of life is the dim red light in the bottom right hand corner.
> 
> Bit worried help please.
> 
> 
> Akyosa



Hi,

sorry to hear about your LG plasma failure,does your tv have controls on its panel.If so switch the power off button on & off while its receiving the main supply.And does your tv has any panel off controls as seen in some panasonic models.i.e this feature is for those who want to listen to music without picture.But still the tv should power on to green light to enable this feature....

I feel you must call the LG service guys to take a look at it.

I always prefer japanese products,as they are better build.


wish you all the best,

kris.


----------



## akyosa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kris achar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry to hear about your LG plasma failure,does your tv have controls on its panel.If so switch the power off button on & off while its receiving the main supply.And does your tv has any panel off controls as seen in some panasonic models.i.e this feature is for those who want to listen to music without picture.But still the tv should power on to green light to enable this feature....
> 
> I feel you must call the LG service guys to take a look at it.
> 
> I always prefer japanese products,as they are better build.
> 
> 
> wish you all the best,
> 
> kris.



Hi kris


It was quite sudden, anyway called the store that I Purchased from, and they put me through to LG, who funny enough had someone actual person on the phone at 8am on a Sunday morning. they came out today and replaced the component and the TV is now operational.The technician said its not common, but does happen.

Bit scary


Cheers


----------



## kris achar

Quote:

Originally Posted by *akyosa* 
Hi kris


It was quite sudden, anyway called the store that I Purchased from, and they put me through to LG, who funny enough had someone actual person on the phone at 8am on a Sunday morning. they came out today and replaced the component and the TV is now operational.The technician said its not common, but does happen.

Bit scary


Cheers
Hi,

very happy to know that the fault was easily rectified and you did get spares for it quickly.That's real good news of the day.

Happy viewing and enjoy hi def content !










Love,

kris.


----------



## impreza276

1. The "Model" you have:

Refurbished Panasonic TC-P50GT25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model":

Sold my last 40" Sony at a great price. Was going to wait for a high spec new 3D set but saw the Panasonic on Amazon for a price too good to resist. Friend's VT purchase.


3. What you like best about your Plasma:

Bigger screen always helps. 3D is quite nice - I am an avid enthusiast. More HDMI inputs. Picture has higher level of detail. Did I mention 3D?!! SD card slot. Can play 3D content directly off my camera using HDMI.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Glossy border and curved bottom edge. Darker, more 'smokey' picture. Slower to power on and switch channels. IR sensor is on the bottom center, right where I want to place my center channel speaker. 3D does not play as entirely smoothly as I hoped. Have not got the side-by-side 3D working with Youtube yet. Sound nowhere near as good as my old Sony - I prefer use the TV speakers most of the time in order not to upset the neighbors.



5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Slight regret I did not get a bigger screen - your screen can never be too large with 3D. 96Hz mode and smoothing like on the VT.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Move the IR sensor to a corner or to the top of the set. Update the youtube app to support 3D. Support 3D avi's. Make the 3D glasses cheaper. Better speakers.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Non really. Was pleasantly surprized to read that it uses less power than my old lcd sony.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far, apart from fine-tuning the picture. Still have not quite got it to a place where I am happy. Asus Transformer tablet HDMI output does not work with this set - may be more likely an Asus problem though.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Not for 3D sets at msrp.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Guess I really wanted a VT in the end. On the other hand I cannot justify the cost, so this will do.


----------



## Tracie

Well I'm now in the land of plasma, my Sammy 61" DLP (720p) having taken a dump the other night (more specifically, the dmd took a dump). Anyway, I took advantage of BB's sale on the Insignia 51" for $649. Kind of a no-frills model, but perfect for me.


1. The "Model" you have.

Insignia 51" 600hz 1080p NS-51P680A12


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price / bang for the buck


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Smoothness, clarity, color vibrance, & NO OVERSCAN!! (always a problem with DLPs)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

That it's 10" smaller than my DLP.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

The feature of being larger at the same price, lol.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Can't think of any ATM, but I've had it for less than 24 hours.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How thin it is & that there is no overscan.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far, but I'm at less than 24 hours of ownership.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They're better than they were 10 years ago (you couldn't touch a 50"+ tv, any tv, for $650 back then).


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

As many have pointed out, this is a re-badged Samsung tv. It shines where it needs to, but is very no-frills with no internet apps, no 3d, no pc connection & only 2 HDMI connections. This is exactly what I was looking for, as I have either no need for or no interest in those things. My only qualm is going down in size from 61" to 51", & I was seriously tempted by the 60" Panasonic plasma that is at Costco right now for $1399. But at more than twice the cost for that 9".....that was hard to get my mind around, especially since this was an unexpected cost & not one that I had budgeted for. (What would have been perfect would have been a larger version of this Insignia, but apparently they don't make one.) So I did the more sensible thing & will get used to the smaller size. It really is a gorgeous tv. I played the opening scene to Monsters Inc after running an initial calibration, & I'm ecstatic with the display. Plasma & 1080p.....oh yeah!! Very happy to be here, even if it's unexpected.


----------



## corpraider

Picked up an LG 50PV450 today for $700. Cheap for a 50" 1080 and the prior year model pk550, I think got great reviews, so here's hoping it will continue. I must say that even in the bright store and next to a Sammy LCD it looked great. I think it might have something to do with the auto light sensing feature, but I dunno. I'm going to try and start an owner's thread because I've already come up on some questions, like how do I turn the auto light sensing feature off, and the energy saving mode as well. Hopefully, that's ok. I'm running it with the settings below 50 on the picture for an initial break in period, but I think it's going to be pretty beautiful when I can punch it up a bit.


----------



## kome88

Today I purchased my first television set. It is a LG 50PV450. I am currently attempting to get optimal picture settings.


----------



## corpraider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kome88* /forum/post/20675547
> 
> 
> Today I purchased my first television set. It is a LG 50PV450. I am currently attempting to get optimal picture settings.



Go down to the owners thread and post what u come up with of u want. I posted some settings for a starting point. Probably will get mine calibrated after it is broken in.


----------



## LXXIII

Recently bought a Samsung 59 inch Plasma - PN59D550. Although I asked them to delay delivery until I move September 1st... can't wait.


----------



## triptiks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kome88* /forum/post/20675547
> 
> 
> Today I purchased my first television set. It is a LG 50PV450. I am currently attempting to get optimal picture settings.



Got this set too, just today!


Edit: Formatting







Sorry, I'm new here.


1. *LG 50PV400*


2. As a recent college graduate, I am living solo for the first time in my life. As long as I lived in an apartment during college, my roommate technically owned the television, so when we split I was TV-less. I dove headfirst into the ocean of information out there, from professional reviewers, to average consumers, to die-hard videophiles. I made a quick mental checklist of what I will actually want this TV for, and what I don't need in a set. I researched the differences, pros/cons, and current models of (LED) LCD's vs. Plasmas. I knew I couldn't afford a high-end Samsung or Panasonic set, even though I heard they were the top of the line in terms of longevity and performance.


I took a trip to Costco, Sears, and Best Buy. Costco had the best prices. With everything considered, I pulled the trigger on the decently priced, decently equipped, 50" LG.


3. What I like best about my plasma, and so far I haven't even had it for 24 hrs, is the excellent picture quality I'm getting compared to the 40" Sammy LCD I've replaced. The colors are vibrant, the edges are crisp, the viewing angles are (from what I can tell) quite wide, and overall it's just a clean addition to any entertainment zone. The speakers on this thing have been doing the job nicely, seeing as I don't have a sound system yet.


4. It's a bit heavy, weighing in at about 65.5 lbs if I remember correctly. Be so far, fresh out of the box, that's it!


5. Well not sure, but I guess anything could go here... 3D would have been nice, but again, it's a feature I can happily live without for now. Uhhh... those web apps like Netflix would have been nice.










6. The stand felt very very rigid, but the television feels a bit too... "plastic-y". A firmer box would have made me more confident when lifting it on to the stand, but it went off without a hitch.


7. The superb picture quality, for sure. All the sets I've used, essentially, over the past 3 years or so have been LCD's. The one plasma I had at my place at college, a 37" Westinghouse, was nice but we didn't get to watch HD cable or movies on it (only played Xbox 360). The speakers are a welcome surprise, as well, but the way my TV area is situated in a corner has always been good at bouncing sound around the room.


8. None, yet! Knock on wood.


9. The price at which I purchased this particular set is what really convinced me to buy it!


10. Nothing, really... except I wish there were more LG discussion on this forum! I went into this purchase with only a couple real reviews on here, many positive reviews on the store's site, and that's pretty much it. I am very happy with it so far.


--


In my living room, it just replaced my Samsung LN40A530 and I have to say I think it was a worthy upgrade.


Can't wait for football season... (Please, let there be a football season!)


----------



## albert079

I purchased a Lg 50pz750, The reason why? well my 3 year old lcd just wasnt cutting it anymore, plus I needed to have the lastest tech, 3d. Ill write a review once i recieve it in 4 days.


----------



## corpraider

Quote:

Originally Posted by *triptiks* 
Got this set too, just today!


Edit: Formatting







Sorry, I'm new here.


1. *LG 50PV400*


2. As a recent college graduate, I am living solo for the first time in my life. As long as I lived in an apartment during college, my roommate technically owned the television, so when we split I was TV-less. I dove headfirst into the ocean of information out there, from professional reviewers, to average consumers, to die-hard videophiles. I made a quick mental checklist of what I will actually want this TV for, and what I don't need in a set. I researched the differences, pros/cons, and current models of (LED) LCD's vs. Plasmas. I knew I couldn't afford a high-end Samsung or Panasonic set, even though I heard they were the top of the line in terms of longevity and performance.


I took a trip to Costco, Sears, and Best Buy. Costco had the best prices. With everything considered, I pulled the trigger on the decently priced, decently equipped, 50" LG.


3. What I like best about my plasma, and so far I haven't even had it for 24 hrs, is the excellent picture quality I'm getting compared to the 40" Sammy LCD I've replaced. The colors are vibrant, the edges are crisp, the viewing angles are (from what I can tell) quite wide, and overall it's just a clean addition to any entertainment zone. The speakers on this thing have been doing the job nicely, seeing as I don't have a sound system yet.


4. It's a bit heavy, weighing in at about 65.5 lbs if I remember correctly. Be so far, fresh out of the box, that's it!


5. Well not sure, but I guess anything could go here... 3D would have been nice, but again, it's a feature I can happily live without for now. Uhhh... those web apps like Netflix would have been nice.










6. The stand felt very very rigid, but the television feels a bit too... "plastic-y". A firmer box would have made me more confident when lifting it on to the stand, but it went off without a hitch.


7. The superb picture quality, for sure. All the sets I've used, essentially, over the past 3 years or so have been LCD's. The one plasma I had at my place at college, a 37" Westinghouse, was nice but we didn't get to watch HD cable or movies on it (only played Xbox 360). The speakers are a welcome surprise, as well, but the way my TV area is situated in a corner has always been good at bouncing sound around the room.


8. None, yet! Knock on wood.


9. The price at which I purchased this particular set is what really convinced me to buy it!


10. Nothing, really... except I wish there were more LG discussion on this forum! I went into this purchase with only a couple real reviews on here, many positive reviews on the store's site, and that's pretty much it. I am very happy with it so far.


--


In my living room, it just replaced my Samsung LN40A530 and I have to say I think it was a worthy upgrade.


Can't wait for football season... (Please, let there be a football season!)


Check out the thread I created for owners of this set, if you're interested in more conversation about LGs. (Below, in the normal threads) Try out some of the settings and let us hear about your experience!


----------



## pryan49

1. The "Model" you have.

TC-P42X3


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Being cheap and loving a bargain I chose it over the Samsung PN43D450. I own and love the Samsung PN42C450 it was a close call.But, an Ethernet connection and $50 gave the Panny the nod.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent picture quality and value for the money.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Glare on both of em in well lit rooms. It can be dealt with but it is an issue


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Restore the analog audio out to the connections pane;


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how good the 720 looks at normal viewing distance.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. Anxious to set custom calibrations for video. Not much info out there yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. Both of these TVs represent real value


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Plasma technology needs a PR firm.


----------



## genki

1. The "Model" you have.

PN59D6500DF


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The dreaded black filter peeling on the d7000/d8000 series made me look at the D6500 series (doesn't have the black filter).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I love the styling on this TV. It still has the ultra slim panel and narrow bezel. The PQ is just outstanding as well. Inky blacks, extremely rich and vibrant colors.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I wish they made this model in a 64 inch version.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing so far.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I wish they would offer the 6500 series in a 64 inch panel.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How thin the panel is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. 59 inch 1080p panel with 3D and 2 pairs of 3D glasses and a free Blu-Ray player all for under 2k. Definitely worth it.


----------



## fit4life313

Been reading about your problems with Vizio vp322 main board, well hears and i pray someone can help! My vp322 runs about 5min, starts making a bad high-pitch noise, the picture goes to something like a pixcel test pattern and i have to unplug it to shut it down! So i replaced the main board with a brand new one and it still continued going bad after 5min so i double checked and replaced with another new main board and it still went crazy after 5min so i'm assuming that my problem is not with the main board, does anybody have an idea what might be causing my system to go haywire like it does????????


----------



## BigRoc

1. _Model:_ I went with the Samsung PN59D8000


2. _What convinced you?_ It was a replacement for my C8000, which I loved, but with a few minor issues, and some horrible cust serv issues, Sammy offered up a replacement for free...I did a lot of comparing in person, side by side, between the VT25 and the C8000 last year and they were both amazing. It came down to price in the end, and the actual exterior look of the set. I just felt Sammy was a better value.


3. _Like best?_ I love the PQ obviously. The colors pop, blacks are inky, sharpness in the detail, and I can see a big improvement in the smoothness of the motion over last years model. Quite a bit less judder. Overall, a big upgrade in PQ imo.


4._Don't like?_ Tiny things... this years model doesn't have the chime when it turns on or off like last years.. the remote has 2 sides, one side normal remote, the other is a qwerty keyboard for the apps but it only lights up at night on remote side , but not the qwerty side...


5. _Any other feature wanted?_ Can't think of anything specific..it has all the apps..a lot of menu options..wifi built in... maybe a built in camera to skype? Or so the gov't can all spy on us through our sets..lol


6_Advice for MANF?_ ...would they even listen anyway?


7._Surprises?_ PQ difference even over last years model! The blacks even look better than last years. F#@%ing Amazing!


8._Issues yet?_ None. Still running break in slides..pixels all working..no banding..flush colors across the screen..everything looks good.


9._Price fair?_ This years models for Samsung all got bigger by an inch, and came down a few hundred in price soo I guess they're getting better...


10._Anything Else?_ I love the set. IMO, I don't know how much better PQ can get.


----------



## Skitals

1. The "Model" you have.

PN51D7000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality (2d and 3d), features, price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, dual-band wireless, appearance, light-weight active glasses.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

IR concerns, noise


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Google TV










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much better 3d is versus the vizio led lcd im replacing. Almost ZERO crosstalk, only on very particular scenes with high contrast. Only noticed it twice in a full length movies while I was actively looking for it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. No peeling out of the box.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. I got the PN51D7000 + 3D kit (Megamind, Shrek 1-4, 2 pairs glasses) + BD-D5500 blu-ray player for $1200.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I was concerned about all the plasma "myths"... burn-in, loss of brightness, etc. IR will still loom in my mind (warranted or not), and its NOT as bright as the LED LCD im replacing, but I believe its worth it.


----------



## wrahn

1. Samsung PN51D8000, built in Mexico April 2011, version N202.


2. Returned a UN46D8000 LED due to a flaw in the screen and changed to plasma.


3-10 Questions will be answered after I have more experience with the plasma.


Wes


----------



## 80sGuy

Seems like there are a whole lot of Samsung buyers on this thread!


----------



## bigbadbaj

1. The "Model" you have.
TC-P50X3

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Wife picked over the sammy

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
how much nicer than the 34" CRT it is...LOL

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
for the money, NOTHING!

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
again, being the..."inexpensive" one... I'm happy with what it has

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
single button on remote for sleep timer

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How great the PQ was outa the box, for movies and the PS3 AND the speakers are loud enough so I don't have to use the stereo all the time...

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
NADA

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Let's see...under $600 *AND a $100 gift card...*it was a no brainer!!

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
For a Budget priced tv, this set is hard to beat. Granted it's only for the Living room and not the Media room(waiting for September for a new PJ)


For now, the PQ is good enough for me not to bother calibrating


----------



## ral b

Lovely Monitor!! Was wondering if anybody here owns the same tv and if they could share calibration settings.


----------



## ringmaster316

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P50VT25


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Getting the "cnet best tv of 2010 award" plus i LOVE Panasonic products


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent picture quality, very impressive


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Heavier and thicker then my Samsung 46" LED UN46D6000


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

PIP


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More applications like Samsung has


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

nothing really i already knew it was one of the best plasmas made so i wasn't shocked at its A++++ quality


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing. Only issue i have is it takes 2 seconds to turn on unlike Samsung which takes 1 second


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes prices are sooo cheap these days.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Surprised that Plasma technology is has good has LED.


----------



## 91Killuminati

I bought the Panasonic VT20 3 days ago and it has been fantastic. I was previously the owner of an LG LCD, but like another member said, it just weren't cutting it any more. It looked *decent*, but had poor motion-handling (judder/smearing), blacks were in fact grey, and it was only 720p. I never had the chance to demo the VT20, and bought it based solely on the quality of reviews.

_1. The "Model" you have._

Panasonic Viera TX-P42VT20B

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

Excellent reviews; excellent price.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

Blu-Ray picture quality is simply stunning, THX mode, standard-def content looks better than Blu-Ray did on the LCD









_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

It looks amazing all the time, but needs a darker room for the blacks to really shine. Although this is probably due to the fact that it is in direct sunlight all day, and is a fault of my sloppy room design







, not the set itself.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

Happy with everything so far.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

Not a problem for me, but some users may want to use different settings on each picture mode for different inputs. Also, allow the user to check the TV's 'mileage' without having to go into the service menu.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

The picture quality - I knew it would be better than the LCD, but had no idea it would be to this extent. I was literally blown away.

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

None so far.

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

Yes - I got an amazing display with 5-year warranty for under £700.

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._

I just wish more people would realise how much better Plasma is.


----------



## Joker4835

1. The "Model" you have.

50inch 3d Plasma 50PZ750T


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Really low price of £770 includes 5y warranty.



3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Massive screen, Fast respond, Cheap.



4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

3d Glasses switch after 10minutes watching ??!, Btw anyone could direct me to a post how to fix it?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

probably any cooling fan on the back ?











6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Get LG network operating in UK, instead message ''available soon''


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Its not a LED and yet is really thin !



8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

not the best colours to contrast ratio and I think Full HD is not as sharp as on 40inch, 3d glasses switch off after 10 minutes! annoying. Whoever build this save energy setting to them should

get sack.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Compare to last few years yes.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Out of 10stars i would give 7, really decent TV great price, waiting for my X Box Console Gears of War 3 limited edition to arrive on 20 September to test it further.


Thanks

JoKeR


----------



## Rhammer

1. The "Model" you have.

The Panasonic 50" GT30.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was on sale for $1100 when it is usually around $1400. The PQ and black levels are the main reason for my purchase.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The PQ.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I'm going to have to get it calibrated.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had

Already came properly calibrated.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make it already properly calibrated.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The image fidelity

.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Fluctuating brightness, but there is a fix for it now,


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For $1100 this is a straight up steal. It is definitely worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Just buy the TV you want, and enjoy it!


----------



## lostmytoy

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P46S30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Always like plasma TV and the price is irresistible


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent price, acceptable pq, WiFi ready and LAN connectivity, very impressive


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not as bright as higher end model. Color not too vibrant


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

build-in WiFi, swirl stand.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

More applications like Samsung has


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the panel is kind of gray not black


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Sure, if half the price of a ST30 and over 20% discount.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't let the cheap price fool you, it is a great value TV.


----------



## robotec

1. *The "Model" you have*.

Panasonic TC-P60S30


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"?*I thought the pq was acceptable and this unit has several features.

Combined with the Price. I couldn't pass it up.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma?*

Netflix app.


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma?*pq is not as good as some of the higher price models. But that is the reason its not sold at a higher price.


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*3D I guess


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma?* Install a screen saver with Pandora


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*the ease of setting it up


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*

None yet.


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*

The Sonys are overpriced. The Samsungs can be lower too. There are a

few brands with good discount prices with good pq like; Insignia and Vizio.


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged?*

I think this is the best budget set on the market.


----------



## Scanpro

Hello Members,

I'm new to forums, but the knowledge base here is outstanding. I'll learn the rules and ediquete as I go. Last week took delivery of a Pannisonic 55VT. I'm completely blown away. For years I've had an old Sony 36 CRT. Quite the TV in it's day. But it was very tired. I didn't really know what to expect from the system, the level of expectations in this forum seem to be quite high. The image quality is amazing, it looked very good in the store but looks much better at home. Admittedly there is no direct or reflected light. Very easy set up, direct Ethernet, It lives in an Apple house (apple tv not needed). The break in is consisting of full screen with trying to avoid any network logo's (they could /should either fade them in and out or only display them for short periods of time). wife is very happy with the apps (Netflix). The blue ray is a PS3. The purchase was not scheduled for this soon but it went on sale.

Anyway that's it, I'll be playing with the 3D in the morning.

I'll also be mining the vast repository of knowledge here and having a good time doing it.

Scan pro


----------



## fyrmedic707

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 60" TC-60PS34 (Costco model)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size for the price, and its a Panny. I have had great experiences with Panny's before, and I couldn't resist.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size, black levels, gaming, and did I say size? PC Port (VGA), SD Card slot, and its ability to link with my camera and 2 USB slots.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No DLNA, never used it before, and have never had it, but not sure if I will need it later down the road. Reflections, they are there but not terrible. Very tolerable


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Don't really wish it had it, but it does not have 3D. I dont really like 3D, and I think its a gimmick/ fad that will fade, but kind would like to try it.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please improve response times for remote. Its very laggy.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big it actually is. Upgrading from a 50" to a 60" really made a difference.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far. I am within the first week.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Heck yes! Under 1200, this is a steal!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I placed this unit in my "Mancave". In the living room I have a older 50" Panny TH-50PZ80U. I was super happy with that and I have become a loyal Panny/ Plasma fan. If you are on a budget, want a great performing, non-3D, internet ready TV then i would look no further. We will see what the future brings with this set.


----------



## Hangedman

1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 50PZ550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Well, Samsung and Panasonic 2011's Plasma got a bunch of problems... so...*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Great image.. if i could get it setup right...*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*A bunch, it's probably not calibrated properly, there's horrible lag with games, movies and TV
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Echange for another model of same value or pay the difference for a higher model.. like they do with cell phones.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Add calibration disc with TVs, that would be a cool selling bonus !*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Picture quality was great, people looked more real than my previous LCD*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Some sort of Ghosting/lag effect. Don't know how to call it*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Thing is, they make TV prices cheaper, so in a way, they make the ACTUAL tv cheaper also, they HAVE to cut somewhere.. right ? I paid 2000.00$ for a 40" LCD back in 2007.. and it's still the best TV i have ever seen... but it's not thin at all and hard to wall mount.. so i got a new one.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*none*


----------



## R0mme1

_1. The "Model" you have.
_

Panasonic G30, 50Inch
_

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._

I have seen the GT30 model in the stores, and I really liked the picture, above the Samsung Screens, and LG's. And I also prefor the Backlight Scanning Feature with the Intelligent frame Creation. But also by the review from this site, and others.

_3. What you like best about your Plasma._

The colors, and the blackness, is amazing. I really dislike the Greyish Black on Tv's. Dark Scenes should be dark, and not greay. The colors are also extremely close to the realworld, and they are not to cold or warm, and the Gamma level is very good.

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._

That after several hours of watching movies, it is summing(fans rotating) - where I can clearly hear it from a distance of 3 meters. But I just turn the speakers up.

The tv seems to have a problem with connecting to the internet, it takes more time than it should.

There seems to be 2 "invisible"(horizontal, placed 1/3, and 2/3 on the height) lines on my tv, but it also shows sometimes, the pictures seems to have been shifted about 1-2 pixels to side, above each line.

The infrared sensor, is placed below, and in the middle. But thats where I want to put my center speaker hehe.

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._

That the plugs were pointed down, and not out. Other than that, nothing.

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._

More apps to the Viera function. And for god sake, do not ever again make the plastic glossy, it reflects a lot! Especially The plastic(1cm wide) that bends 90° up against the panel is glossy, and it mirrors the image. It is just insanely stupid, and I really wonder why companies still do it.

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._

When it stood in my room, yeah its looks bigger than it did in the stores.

_

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._

Gets to hot after several hours, and the fans start. They should made them with better passive cooler-ribs, and cooler holes for the air.
_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._

When you buy Highend stuff, you should never complain about the price. Because you know that the hifi item you bought will very quickly fall in price.


----------



## mrpickem

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic P60GT30

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

It was on sale for under $2000 including 3D starter kit. The PQ and black levels are the main reason for my purchase.
*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The colors and PQ.
*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

The picture is not that bright after calibration.
*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had*

Better web/network tools and wifi built in.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*A swivel stand would be nice and brighter picture when calibrated.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Brightness.









.
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Not bright enough and mild flickering which seems to be gone after s/w update.
*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

For $2000 for a near top of the line 3D 60" with glasses....seems very good.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*If you watch TV in low light, this is a great set....otherwise get a LCD


----------



## burg650

What is the best Plasma out there, I am thinking of buying the Panasonic TC-P65VT30.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *burg650* /forum/post/20906718
> 
> 
> What is the best Plasma out there, I am thinking of buying the Panasonic TC-P65VT30.



I have a Panny and a Sammy. Personally, I like the Panny better (VT25), but either would be a great choice.


----------



## guardkey

Hi All,

Been a while since I posted here...(glad to be back!).

I just picked up a new Panny TC-60PS34 from Costco...they had an "instant coupon" for $500 off, bringing the price to a dollar below a grand. Excellent price, from my perspective.


For reference...I used to own a 60" Vizio Plasma (which was awesome...but the sound card blew out three times), then purchased a Sony Bravia 60" EX LCD, and now the new Panny Plasma (in addition to a few smaller LCD's).


I gotta say...this Panny is awesome. We've had the Sony LCD in the family room for almost a year, and now just moved that to make room for the Panny Plasma.


I cannot believe the difference. I am amazed at the PQ, color depth, sharpness, and the color palatte (sp) on the new Panny. Its like someone removed my sunglasses. The difference between the Sony LCD and the Panny Plasma is night and day.


It certainly doesn't have quite the bells and whistles that the Sony LCD has...but frankly, I never used most of them anyways.


I'm hoping to find some "break in" settings...but haven't come across any yet...so any direction is appreciated. However, I gotta say....I haven't adjusted anything yet (except switch to "bright" picture) and the picture looks awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## jclough




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrpickem* /forum/post/20902950
> 
> *1. The "Model" you have.*
> 
> Panasonic P60GT30
> 
> *2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
> 
> It was on sale for under $2000 including 3D starter kit. The PQ and black levels are the main reason for my purchase.
> *
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
> 
> The colors and PQ.
> *
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
> 
> The picture is not that bright after calibration.
> *
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had*
> 
> Better web/network tools and wifi built in.
> 
> *6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> *A swivel stand would be nice and brighter picture when calibrated.
> 
> *7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> *Brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> *Not bright enough and mild flickering which seems to be gone after s/w update.
> *
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
> 
> For $2000 for a near top of the line 3D 60" with glasses....seems very good.
> 
> *10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> *If you watch TV in low light, this is a great set....otherwise get a LCD




Can't you just turn up the brightness??


----------



## joerkc

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P4632C


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

This model is the Target model of the X3, and I work at Target, so my employee discount convinced me on this particular model. Room size was also a factor; the 42" would have worked, but for the extra 50 dollars...And the 50" would have been too large.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Colors, black levels, the bezel, the fact that it's actually metal on the back, having come from a 32" Samsung LCD.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

These damned break in slides, even though I know they're for the best.










5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I would prefer that it had the internet connectivity of the X3, but it is connected to a 360, PS3, HD DVR, and Blu-Ray Surround Setup, so they handle the interactive media quite well on their own.










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I would suggest that they make Target advertise properly...Target advertises a false 3 HDMI ports. Not a deal breaker for me as I have a splitter, but that could affect some.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big 46" actually is.










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The plasma does not support 1080 over component, so I had to find a way to reset xbox graphics. I'd hope that it would be smart enough to downconvert, or at least tell me the issue rather than saying "No Signal"


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Left the store for $502.25 after tax...I consider it a steal.










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you're considering the TV in any way, please contact me. I know there isn't very much information available online, but I love mine and it was a great decision.


----------



## Joel

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 64PD7000.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Researched various models and concluded this was the best bang for the buck in large plasmas.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Colors are outstanding and very accurate, even with just basic user tweaks to general settings. Also I like that the color space and advanced settings are available to the user without having to access the service menu.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Apps and related interface is a little kludgy. But other than Netflix, I don't use them. Also, the plasma does not correctly pick up the side-by-side 3D signal from DirecTV, forcing me to select side-by-side every time I turn on 3D programming. Works fine with the Samsung blue ray but not on the DirecTV signal.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Can't think of one except maybe another 6" diagonal size for the same $$?










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Make the plasma auto-detect the kind of 3D content and select the format automatically. Streamline app controls and usage.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How accurate the bright the colors were. Really so much of a better picture than LED/LCD I was shocked. This is my first plasma - I own a Sony SXRD 70-inch TV (which is still great after almost 8 years) and LCDs, but the plasma picture blows the LCD/LED's away. Wow.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None other than the 3D selection annoyance mentioned above.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


My installer matched online prices so no complaints. Considering I paid 9k for the SXRD lo these many years ago this baby was a bargain!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


I highly recommend this plasma. Great picture, very thin and looks great wall-mounted. Differences, if any, in black levels between the D7/D8 and Panasonic VT30 are impossible for my eyes to see in the real world. Great picture for the value and I would skip the D8 series unless you really need Skype on your TV.


----------



## Bones81

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P55ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Consumer Reports rated it highly, grabbed a display model on sale at Best Buy.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Great size, looks great


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

No gripes yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish the wireless was built in but the USB connection isn't that much of an issue.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Nothing right now.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The number of Vieracast features built in


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet but haven't had enough time to play with it yet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I just saw that Best Buy now has them on sale for the price I payed for the display verision. Kind of a bummer but oh well.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## btwyx

I just realised I never posted here when I got the new panel back in 07.


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TH-50PH9UK (9th gen Industrial version).


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I'd had a 37" 4th gen display and really like it, I wanted something bigger. These were on sale as the 10th gens were just coming out.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Its "Just" stretch mode is crappy compared to my old 37".

Its starting to show burn in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't think of anything


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep making ones like this.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The crappy Just mode.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None apart from the burn in.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

They were in 07, they're even better now.


----------



## skykomish

Am I crazy for getting an old Pioneer display, that's about 5 yrs old, no tuner, no speaker, with under 2000 hrs on it, paid $750. I'm scared to death of burn in with these older sets, anyone can help me with how long I can watch a baseball game with the score box in the corner?


----------



## cakendall

1. The "Model" you have.

Tcp 42st30

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

reviews are mostly positive

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It seems dark and takes time to get used to after having lcd

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has everything I need

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

make something that looks a little more appealing style wise

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture quality on Hd and Sd is amazingly good

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Just having to keep the picture a little dim for my taste until safly broken in

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes......$569.00 at Costco......makes you want to buy a spare...lol

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## AlanInMadrid

1. The "Model" you have.
Model: Panasonic TX-P50U30e
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
It is Plasma; Looked much better than the LCDs of similar size/price; Is full-HD. (Couldn't really find reviews of it beforehand)
3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture (but it's early days, so don't really know it yet).
4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It ALWAYS forgets the audio language. Use a menu, change channel, anything and it changes the ¡#&$%$! language.
It has a stupid, stupid, stupid mirror finish screen.
But it's early days so I don't really know it yet.
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Remembers audio language.
Doesn't look like a mirror.
More than 2 HDMI inputs
Web / DLNA / apps would be nice. (But it is connected to a Playon HD, and maybe later an LG Smarty.)
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about

your Plasma.
If I set the language to English, please leave it as English!
Don't make the screen look like a mirror. If I wanted a mirror I would've bought a mirror.
Lower power consuption would be nice.
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How it looks in the room







(The sister-in-law will see it for the 1st time tomorrow; she doesn't know yet)
The mirror finish (very clever shop layout where I bought it)
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
The stinking audio language!!
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Not really, but it cost less than an iPhone, so I guess phones are worse!
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
The 1st shop assistant said that if you lay it down, even temporarily, it permanantly breaks all plasmas becuase of the gas. A guy who has one said no it doesn't, but leave it standing upright for a while before you switch it on. In another store (1st didn't have stock to take) they had them on the shelf, laying down! It went in the car on its side, was driven home carefully and is OK.


----------



## Frichard

1. The "Model" you have.

Model: Samsung PN64D550


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reading about it here. Price. Great promo where I bought it. 550$ rebate + 3D starter kit + Any speaker tower at half price.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflection


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Some kind of AR filter


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about

your Plasma.

A lot of people have brigtness pop. I didn't see any yet but I guess it would be good to fix that.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The sheer size of it in my living room.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far except for reflection


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think so!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I hope that this TV will help me forget my 130" projection screen that I won't have anymore in 1 month.


----------



## Dackz

1. The "Model" you have.

---Panasonic 60ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

---Great picture SQ and anti-glare filters, better display panel, great reviews, price for size


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

---Amazing PQ, and the size is PERFECT in my room now.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

---3D, its a lame gimmick, and worrying about IR/Burn in and break in. But so far so good, just going low on settings and watching it normal.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

---More widgets, but those will come in time.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

---Make these things ready to go out of the box










7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

---How light it was for a large plasma. My friends OLD panasonic 42" is MUCH heavier then this thing. How thin too, it just sits there on my stand saying "MOUNT ME TO THE WALL DAMNIT!"


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

---None so far...just got it last night


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

---Yes, I got it on sale and for only $100 more then S30, making it a great deal for me.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

---None so far. Just loving the PQ on it, coming from my 3 year old DLP, its much crisper and life like. Better stretch modes too.


----------



## no comment

short and sweet -- PN59D8000


Sadly I missed the deal that includes the glasses and the 3D starter kit, but maybe at christmas I will splurge for a few sets....


----------



## richmack

1. The "Model" you have.

---Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

---Purchased Nov 09. Almost got Panasonic 50V10 until I saw the Pio sitting next to it for the same price. Bought and never looked back.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

---Everything you buy a plasma (consistent uniformity, (Kuro) blacks levels, wide viewing angles, great colors, great motion resolution w/o 120Hz)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

---too small to truly be immersed for movie watching. I have a dedicated room with 5.1 surround and Mitsubishi HC4000 with 113" 2.35 CIH screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

--- n/a


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

--- n/a since Pioneer is out of the flat planel business.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

--- less glare than I expected and far brighter than I expected for a 'plasma.'


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

--- none.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

--- any mid-range plasma is still worth the price compared to a comparably priced LCD.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

--- I've been a proud Kuro owner for some time. Other than diaganal picture size, I really don't envy the newer sets that are out there now. Not into "smart TV" or 3D. 1" thin panels are nice, but I don't watch TV from the side so it really doesn't matter how thick it is. It's on my wall and it looks great.


----------



## Snarl

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P55GT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

A combination of reviews and viewing the unit in the store against others


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture Quality and Black levels are exceptional


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The placement of the connectors in the back could be better, Grey side bars on 4.3 Vieiwing (I'm not sure if there's a setting to set this to black but can't find it)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

N/A as it appears to have everything I need


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Should package a set of 3D Glases with unit or at least a coupon


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How well my movies looked in me Home Theater (okay... my basement)


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None (touch wood)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, price-Technology ratio is pretty good these days although there's always room for improvement










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you've been on the fence on Plasma (I was an LCD/LED or nothing man) don't be. Plasma's have come a long way and this unit has so far made me a believer.


----------



## edfowler

Best Buy today for $6xx

Panasonic p42st30

funny thing is that I only became interested in tvs this week. I starting looking into plasmas and last night my 12 year old sony xbr croaked.


----------



## PeterUbers

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P65VT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Best black level CURRENTLY on the market for a plasma, I'm NOT interested in LED/LCD due to their inherent "issues," the fact that fluctuating brightness is fixed as is fluctuating black levels.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

One sheet of glass panel/bezel, black levels are amazing, solid picture quality...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

that it's not a 65" Kuro..


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It's got features galore.. hard to find a tv with more features than this one.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

I would recommend they address all factory issues PRIOR to delivering them to the stores.. I know this is not always possible, but I do applaud Panasonic for issuing a fix for the fluctuating brightness and their recognition of a real problem.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

That the black levels really are this good. And how heavy it is despite how thin it is.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No tv is worth more than $1000 -- but it's the price you pay to live.



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The fluctuating brightness issue is definitely fixed, and there are NO fluctuating black levels here, and I have no buzzing on my set except when you get within a foot of the tv. Make sure it's an August build or beyond .. PM me for more details or read more in the forums.


----------



## bcd74

1. Samsung PS43D455A2W (EU Model) / (PN43D450 US)


2. It´s cheap, great user reviews and good looking.


3. Size, great colours and good looking


4. Nothing


5. Hmm no idea


6. None


7. How great Avatar looks on this (it´s still a bad movie)










8. None


9. Yes.


10. No


----------



## mvision7m

Received my new Panasonic TC-P55VT30 a couple days short of two weeks ago.


Cosmetically, I love how it looks with the single pane of glass etc.


Picture quality to my eyes is absolutely beautiful with HD content, only so-so with standard definition signals.


After exstensively researching of the "best HDTVs of 2011" (only using review info as a guide, not religion), I went into the stores near me that had sets in my price range and saw the competition side by side.


In some respects LCD/LEDs looked better than the plasmas (in the store) but I realized, as many do, that it was only due to their brightness and not any higher quality in the actual image.


I had never owned a plasma before and was skeptical due to the "CONS" that had been associated with that technology in the past.


After learning that for the most part those concerns have vanished with the advanced tech of today's plasmas, I decieded to "take the plunge" on a plasma.


My understanding is that Panasonic makes some of, if not the outright best plasmas on the market today with their only downside being a slightly higher price than their direct competitors. In spite of the higher price, I chose the 55VT30 and so far am quite happy with my decision.


These forums can sometimes be a scary place as much as they can be informative and helpful. During my research I found a lot of complaints about Panasonic plasmas and specifically my model having fluctuating black issues, poor quality control, green spots etc. but honestly I have not experienced any of those problems, at least not yet and hopefully I never will. My set has an August '11 build date and arrived in perfect condition. I did have to fiddle with the picture settings to get a better picture than out of the box but even before changing anything the picture was superb. Professional calibration should nail it down pretty tight once I have that done.


I'm not a fan of any brand inparticular, only the brand with the best possible product in a given category. The term "best" of course is highly subjective but I very happy and feel that I chose the one of the top three if not the number one HDTV on the market today. That's not to disparage any other brands or competing sets so please, no replies bashing my choice of brand, model or opinion.


Whichever HDTV brand-model you have/choose/chose, I hope you're completely satisfied for years to come.


----------



## sandjunkie

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN59D8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Incredible Picture and Price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Big Upgrade from my Pioneer Elite Pro530HD Rear Projection


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not sure Yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Thinner edge and light up logo like the LED


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't know yet


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Dont have it installed yet


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For Sure. I paid $3500 for my Pioneer Elite 9 years ago. $1799 for this new PN59D8000 TV with the starter kit and Blue ray player.


----------



## ColonelCash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerkc* /forum/post/20934616
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Panasonic TC-P4632C
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> This model is the Target model of the X3, and I work at Target, so my employee discount convinced me on this particular model. Room size was also a factor; the 42" would have worked, but for the extra 50 dollars...And the 50" would have been too large.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Colors, black levels, the bezel, the fact that it's actually metal on the back, having come from a 32" Samsung LCD.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> These damned break in slides, even though I know they're for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> I would prefer that it had the internet connectivity of the X3, but it is connected to a 360, PS3, HD DVR, and Blu-Ray Surround Setup, so they handle the interactive media quite well on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> I would suggest that they make Target advertise properly...Target advertises a false 3 HDMI ports. Not a deal breaker for me as I have a splitter, but that could affect some.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> How big 46" actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> The plasma does not support 1080 over component, so I had to find a way to reset xbox graphics. I'd hope that it would be smart enough to downconvert, or at least tell me the issue rather than saying "No Signal"
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Left the store for $502.25 after tax...I consider it a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> If you're considering the TV in any way, please contact me. I know there isn't very much information available online, but I love mine and it was a great decision.




Just an FYI, this TV is now on clearance at Target. A number of people have been getting them for *$299* or less. If you are in the market, may want to drop by Target soon. The item number at Target is 008-09-1246


----------



## RalphArch

1. Model: I went with the Samsung PN59D8000


2. What convinced you?


It was a replacement for my SONY 36kd955xs CRT, which I loved, but failed to power on after 6 years. Reputation of plasmas to reproduce picture quality close to CRT, not a bright sunny room, 3D capability superior to LCD/LED


3. Like best? I love the PQ (approaches the CRT with far more real estate) and smart tv features


4.Don't like? I haven't found how to program the remote for my receiver - so need for multi remotes is apparent.


5. Any other feature wanted?


A way to use optionally use the set's speakers for a powered center in a 5.1/7.1 setup. (menu switching preferred to allow use as powered tv speaker or center channel unpowered)


The remote app states its just for Samsung galaxy - but it works with my Motorola Xoom. Wish the app was more full featured and allowed programming of my receiver and other components


6Advice for MANF? ..


7.Surprises? cludgy internet browser


8.Issues yet? None.


9.Price fair? yes - tried to get a match at Best Buy and they came within $100. But for this I get local takeback if needed and they delivered and setup and removed the CRT beast.


Great price on the 3d glasses compared with recent past at $29 ea


10.Anything Else? Still discovering after two days

__________________


----------



## blackshadow101

1. The "Model" you have.


LG 50PV350T 50" Full HD Plasma TV (2011)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Price and buy now pay over 2 years (PC world/curry's)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


the size and PQ and the fact the remote syncs to my LG blu ray player


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


sight IR after playing xbox360 games (only last 2-5mins on a wash)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


earphone jack socket


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


not all of use can have our TVs on loud at night without earphones!!! (im in a flat/apartment)


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


ive only ever had LCD 1080p tvs and was shocked at how much better blu rays looked on plasma


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


it costs alot to run (you can run it in power saver mode but that really makes the screen dim)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


i saw my TV on the pc world website for £599 but when i got to the store they told me the websit was wrong and it should be £799 but they let me have it for the website price and gave me 2 years to pay for it!!!!! TVs keep getting cheaper and PQ keeps getting better, LG are very price friendly and looks so much better then my old 37" LCD


----------



## xela19115

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P55GT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


The picture quality and the price


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The fact that burn-in and IR can still happen. Also I wish the wireless was build-in instead coming off the supplied USB dongle. And I believe that for the amount Panasonic charges for their TV's 2 pairs of 3D glasses should have been included.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


- Bluetooth, so I can connect BT headphones (I have small kids and I'd like to watch TV while they nap).


- Better codec support. The TV plays some video file formats and containers (from the external USB drive) but not all. Samsung and Toshiba play pretty much everything.


- Remote control with a slide out QWERTY keyboard would be nice.


- Better over-the-top app support. VieraCast has Picasa but not Flickr.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good the PQ was actually was.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None that comes to my mind right now.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## mwzl

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic 55VT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Overall package; PQ, viewing angle, connectivity.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: picture quality even without calibration


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Vague manual, requiring some amount of guessing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: resilience to IR


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: It's big










8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: none so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: not really, even though I got a good price compared to a month ago


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## wtxgringo

1. The "Model" you have.


Model: LG 60PV450


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Have had LCD/LED & own a 50" 720p Panasonic plasma, so plasma was the only choice for me & bigger.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The size! Fits perfectly in my living room & picture quality is fantastic after adjusting the isf controls. The usb feature is nice for photo slideshows!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Nothing really, or maybe that the remote arrows are hard to get the tv to respond to unless you hit them just right but am using a Harmony remote otherwise, so no biggie. And the mirror glass is there but you don't notice it after a while.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Nothing. If I'd wanted a smart tv, would've bought one.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about

your Plasma.


If by some odd chance a part is missing don't make the customer wait 2 weeks for a replacement. Offer 2nd air or overnite shipping & have csreps be more responsive over the phone other than condescending!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


Just how big it actually is compared to the 50" it replaces! 20% is a lot! That & how heavy it is so will definitely need 2 people to lift the thing.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Absolutely nothing. Initially thought it had the stand body missing but I found it the next day after checking the packaging again. But the hoops I went through between the vendor & the manuf was a nightmare!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


They charge what they think people will pay so guess it's worth it. Did a fair amount of shopping around, so think I got the best deal for the day I bought it. Considering the tv was shipped from Montana & I live in West Texas, shipping was 4 days & you can't beat that for no sales tax!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


This may sound silly, but this tv is my pride & joy. I'm retired & spend a whole lot of time in front of a tv these days, so having optimal viewing was paramount to me & influenced my decision to go with the LG 60". That & the LG was hundreds less than a comparable Panasonic etc. For watching HD satellite programming, to sd dvds & bluray, imho it can't be beat for clarity, color reproduction, image sharpeness & picture depth! I feel almost like I just bought a Jag XJ in my fav color!!


----------



## CHASLS2

Just picked up a 65vt30 for the bedroom to replace a 50" Kuro.


----------



## spongebob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/21331687
> 
> 
> Just picked up a 65vt30 for the bedroom to replace a 50" Kuro.



Miss anything about the Kuro? Black's?



bob


----------



## CHASLS2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spongebob* /forum/post/21331710
> 
> 
> Miss anything about the Kuro? Black's?
> 
> 
> 
> bob



I still have the Kuro just in case something goes wrong with the VT. Only have about 15 hours on it so far. It seems to lack the pop of my 5020 Kuro and blacks. This is a May build set. So far it's working fine, need to get 150 hours on it and have Dnice do a cal on it before i can really judge it.


----------



## Jonny5nz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/21331687
> 
> 
> Just picked up a 65vt30 for the bedroom to replace a 50" Kuro.



Wow! If you have that set up in your bedroom, what the heck is in your lounge?!


----------



## Eric_Bender

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TC-P50ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Overall package; PQ, viewing angle, pricing.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: picture quality!!!!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Nothing so far..Looks and works great. No issues as of yet.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: Analog Audio out, my Audio Tuner/preamp has no digital audio inputs.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: How easy it is to setup and use.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: none so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: There is no "worth it" prices as something better/cheaper is always on the horizon. That being said I am satisfied with my purchase and the deal I got on it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## slightlydismayed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/21331687
> 
> 
> Just picked up a 65vt30 for the bedroom to replace a 50" Kuro.




lol bedroom setup


----------



## CHASLS2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonny5nz* /forum/post/21333632
> 
> 
> Wow! If you have that set up in your bedroom, what the heck is in your lounge?!



A cheap 1.5 year old 720p Panny plasma.


----------



## larkowski1

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TC-P46ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Viewing angle, black levels and reputation


3. What you like best about your Plasma: picture quality (after calibration)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: I'm paranoid of IR, but I'm sure I'll get over it.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: PIP (although I'll certainly live)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: Out of the box picture quality was disappointing. Calibration was a must.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: fBr issues, but a firmware upgrade to the rescue.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: My wife bought it for me for Christmas. I think she did well.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## ten8yp

After braving the cold for 6 hrs, the wife and I purchased a black Friday special at 4am this year as a Christmas present to each other to start a bedroom HT. Well, me outside and her in the car sleeping.


Model: Zenith Z50PV220

Specs: 50" Class

1920 x 1080 resolution

Contrast Ratio: 2,000,000:1

600Hz Refresh Rate

100,000 Hours Life Span

Infinite Surround Sound


Loving it so far... picture is great... and although its not 3D I really cant see us watching 3D in the bedroom unless they start making porn in 3D... lol... kidding. Or am I







? Anyways, for $500 I really couldn't turn it down. Anyone have one? Know anything about it?


Pics when its wall mounted and audio is in final resting place...


----------



## Brian Shannon

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TC-P50GT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Previous Panasonic 42" plasma for the last 4 years


3. What you like best about your Plasma: picture quality (after calibration)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: Nothing


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. None.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: Out of the box picture quality was fantastic, I have only tweaked a bit during break in


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: Absolutely. I paid less for my new on that I did for one 4 years ago


----------



## EmilG

1. The "Model" you have. P65VT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". The reviews from pro's and owners.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The picture is incredible!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. Pretty heavy to move around although once you position it you don't tend to move it for years







.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. It's got everything I need right now but I just got it, I'm sure I'll find something(or maybe not).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. People want 2 pairs of 3D glasses not 1.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. The picture - WOW. It's brighter than I expected even in THX mode.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Absolutely!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Make sure you have someone to help you move it around, it's pretty heavy and unwieldy although not as heavy as an old large CRT.


----------



## Gslide

My mom got her Xmas gift, a 51 inch SAMSUNG 450 SERIES


I have never seen a tv like this before, what can she expect and me


----------



## PTV Programmer

1. The "Model" you have: Samsung PN51D8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Reviews and impressions on AVS Forum


3. What you like best about your Plasma: the picture is just plain stunning and it's aesthetically gorgeous


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: nothing yet


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: maybe card slots


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: none


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: how beautiful the picture is - never saw it in person until I purchased and got it home


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: I think it was a bit overpriced, but still worth the money


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: now is the time to shop for TV bargains because CES is just days away and stores will need to make room for new product.


----------



## FraG_AU

1. The "Model" you have. - Panasonic 65" VT30a


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". -

I went through 5 Samsung TV's - finally got a refund and bought what I should have in the first place!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Love the pic quality, build quality and the fact it is buzz free 


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wish it had a swivel stand, though wall mounting will negate this anyway,

The remote is really kind of poor for a high end product, would at least expect back light - end of the day harmony one fixes this










For some reason it defaults to 50hz when i set it 24hz on some devices though it is probably user error and i will read up on this


Wish it used blutooh for 3d


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Wish it had swivel base, back lit remote


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Get a swivel base as standard, and spend more than $2 on the remote for a premium plasma.. PLUS use bletooth for the 3d glasses


Also work on upgrading the menu system a little, Samsungs D series menu were really nice. Wish they spent as much time on hardware as they did on software!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much better the SD content looked compared to the 5 samsung plasmas/LED's i had before.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Remembering 24hz on my WD Live but it could be my fault


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


4k for a 65" plasma, well not really but you get what you pay for.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Was great getting the thing out of the box, connecting it up and everything working!!! I went through a C 63" sammy, a D64" sammy and they were very crap compared.


----------



## UKStory135

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic 55ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". It seemed to have the most bang for buck factor.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. It has a gorgeous picture and is great for sports.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. It is kind of an energy hog and the 3D is only good when it isn't very bright.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. More anti-glare measures.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. I wish that the power cord on the back was flush with the rest of the TV, I had to go through a couple of mounts to find one that worked.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. I haven't had any.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. I had trouble finding a mount that worked with it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## UKStory135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FraG_AU* /forum/post/21398116
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Wish it had a swivel stand, though wall mounting will negate this anyway,
> 
> The remote is really kind of poor for a high end product, would at least expect back light - end of the day harmony one fixes this



That's odd, the remote to my ST30 has a backlight. It really doesn't matter since I'm using my Harmony One, anyway.


----------



## justanotherokie

Just installed a TC-P50ST30.


Love it love it Love it. I didn't pay for a bunch of crap I don't need. For less than a grand I got a premo 50 in. TV.


Gaming is perfect

Blue Ray is outstanding.

Price was fantastic.

Shipping was free.

No sales tax.

Delivery was a little dicey with no real way to track it but it showed up on time and in perfect condition.

It may cost me 15 - 20 dollars per year in energy cost over an LCD.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## emtae001

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN59D6900


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Bought two UN55D6900's first and returned both of them due to jittery picture. Was told the PN6500 had all the same features. It doesn't.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

3D Picture. Blu Ray picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

TV is too heavy for the stand and it leans back.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Full web browsing


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the qwerty side of the remote illuminate like the TV side does.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How many problems I have had so far trying to buy a new Samsung TV


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

TV Leans back. Light level changes when in "relax mode" Screen goes darker 10 seconds after placing the TV in "standard" mode


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Prices are getting better


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Looks like I am about to return my third Samsung. Would get the Panasonic if the TV Bezel didn't look so outdated. Should have kept my LN52B630. It worked great.


----------



## akekid

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonic TC-P60ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": Picture Quality, Reviews, Research, Amazon Prime Videos, 3D.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: Bang for the Buck, Picture Quality.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Weight. Very heavy compared to same size LCD.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: AR Coating, Slim Bezel.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. Add USB ports in the back so that my wireless dongle is not sticking out on the side.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: How heavy it is. I'm glad I didn't have to mount it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: dithering, some picture seems fuzzy due to dithering.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: Great price. Well worth it.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Doing the 100 hour burn in now. Wished it had already been done in factory.


----------



## manhatton

1. The "Model" you have: Samsung PN51D7000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": CNET Reviews, Side by Side In store picture quality, aesthetics.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: Picture, aesthetics.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: Leans back on stand, badly.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: Should have come with Skype for Samsung like D8000 (bad enough no QWERTY remote).


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma: Webcam compatibility if not loading software/firmware for Skype and Samsung camera. FIX STAND ISSUE. QWERTY standard as in press materials.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: Blown away by 3D. I didn't think I'd even use it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: Aforementioned STAND dilemma, SmartHub is slow.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: Compared to 5 years ago, yes. This set's price was fair amongst competition.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Thought about going with the VT but liked the look of this set better. Was looking at the LED D7000 originally was well as Sony NX720. Glad I went plasma.


----------



## Archer444

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TC-P55GT30- yeah baby!!


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Professional reviews, picture quality, features (THX, 3D, Viera Connect, etc…), size, and aesthetics (awesome bezel!).


3. What you like best about your Plasma. AWESOME picture quality right out of the box (in THX), and, most importantly, no noticeable gaming input lag! (This thing ROCKS for gaming!)


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. N/A!


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. This TV has every feature I could possibly ever want. I think a “Wii-like” remote (similar to that from LG) would be cool.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. Panasonic- throw your customers a freakin’ bone and throw in at least 1 pair of 3D glasses for their new 3D TV!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. THX + Blue Ray= Match made in Heaven!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. No problemos so far!


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. I got my TV for a steal of a deal, but even the ‘regular’ recent sale prices are more than worth it for this TV!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. I have to say my main goal for purchasing a new TV was to find the best TV for gaming. My previous TV was a Sony Bravia 42” 1080/60Hz LCD (which I really enjoyed), but wanted to upgrade in size and quality. I purchased an LG 47LW5600 LED TV that had great picture quality, but horrendous gaming input lag (even with recommended settings from here and other sites).


Back to the drawing board I went, and started to look at the possibility of a plasma TV, based on the recommendation of several hard-core gamer friends. After much research I was pretty disappointed at first to see that IR was still a ‘serious’ issue. Not to mention the recommended “100+hour” break-in period with limited to no gaming- FORGET THAT!!! Fortunately, most of the IR issues with the GT30 seem to be from people who watch ‘white’ or ‘green’ screens, sit exactly 1.2’ away, with a 60 degree viewing angle, and then, and only then, notice a ‘slight’ IR that just ‘pisses’ them off about their TV- give me a freakin’ break people!! I remembered I’m not that anal about things and decided to buy a plasma, with the Panasonic GT30 being my first choice. Well the TV Gods must have smiled on me because at that moment I was able to get a great deal on a 55” GT30, got it delivered, set it up, watched 1 movie (LOTR-Fellowship of the Ring in BR), then started gaming! I wouldn’t hesitate to say (even at the expense of making the ‘religious’ plasma freaks pass out) that I gamed a minimum of 80 hours out of the first 100 hours of owning my set. “Break-in period” be damned!! MW3, Skyrim, and Assassin’s Creed on PS3 took the honor of being my games of choice and I still can’t believe how awesome this TV is for gaming (no noticeable input lag)! Also, I’ve yet to see any hint of IR in my normal viewing, as I refuse to sit and watch a ‘white’ screen to look for it!


Every day I game or watch movies on my TV I have a huge smile on my face, and that’s all that matters.


----------



## jbrillo

1. The "Model" you have: Panasonice TC-P60GT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model": After doing some research, I went to check this one out and a few others. I liked the picture the best.


3. What you like best about your Plasma: The picture is amazing. I watched some bowl games last night and they looked incredible. Zero motion blur! I love watching football, so this was important for me.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma: I've only had it for one day, but nothing so far.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had: None that I can think of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma: None at this time.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma: How great the picture looked in my living rooms lighting conditions.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma: None at this time.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it: YES! I paid less for this than my Samsung LED-DLP 4-years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged:


----------



## 23bobbyg

Philips 42PF9630A

Got it at a recycle center

It was free!!

Had to do a little work on it but got it working


----------



## NightowlKY

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TCP65GT30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*Price/PQ over comparably sized LED. Plus, been happy with my 2009 model 50" S30*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.*it's BIG*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*puts off quite a bit of heat*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*has THX mode, rather tweakable...can't really think of anything.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*Lose the chrome edging*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*how big it was*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*Just bought it yesterday...no problems/issues thus far*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*Was an "open box" buy at Best Buy. Previous customer found it too large for their setting and returned it for a smaller unit. Definitely worth the price!*


----------



## Rhetor

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic TCP-65VT30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular model? *PQ, amazing sale price, internet connectivity, forum support for the model is amazing, 2011 tv of the year*


3. What you like best about your Plasma. *65" size and PQ*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Size, but it is for now the biggest VT30, did not want to wait to see if the 2012 vt50's were bigger, and would be much more expensive than the end of year deal I got on the 65". The 2nd gen one pair of 3D glasses that came with the set substandard--probably give them to get rid of stock. Since they are dated glasses, Pani could have at least put two sets of the 2nd gen glasses in the box--they sure won't be selling 2nd gens at MSRP! Bought a set of 3rd gen Pani glasses...they are much better. And one set of glasses? Come on, Pani, how about 2 sets?!?! Few people view 3d alone.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Buil in hard drive for media recording*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. *Make the power cord swappable, like on a printer; lose the silver frame around the tv*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Built in 2d to 3D comversion; ARC funtionality; remote app works great with my iPad 2*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *First one arrived with four dead pixels, had to swap for a second one. Thankfully was an August build with EPROM update and later serial number so no FBr or board issues*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *I paid $700 less for this Panasonic 65VT30 than what I paid for my Pioneer 5070HD (a 50" Plasma I still love) on end of year discount 5 or 6 years ago. The 65VT30 definitely would not have been worth full $4k MSRP, but bought it new at end of the year for a fantastic discount. Yes, the 2012 Pani VT50's will be announced in a few days, but only early adopter consumers with no connections generally pay full MSRP . . . I would have had to wait for end of year consumer level discount sale on a VT50 . . . So, would have been Nov/Dec for a super sale on a 2012 VT50. For me, this was a simple choice in the now for bang for the buck on a 2011 VT30 65". Even though you can spend more on an 80" TV now, I wanted the highest quality I could get in a consumer level plasma and the Pani 65VT30 at an extreme discount, and as the selected 2011 plasma HDTV of the year, and not wanting to wait another year, I am very impressed with what I bought! Yes, you still have to wear glasses for 3D, but we are a long way from a consumer priced no-glasses 3D tv. As well, since 3D tv's are generally more tech intensive in general, the 65VT30 has already proved a great 2D viewing tv. For a few dollars more, really, just a few . . . I am having an outstanding 2D viewing experience! In fact, for just a few dollars more than a 2d only Pani model, I would have bought the 65vt30 even for 2d viewing only*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged: *if you buy, you really want to do a 100 hour break-in slides, at least 200 hours for gaming. Just setting up the slides out of the box on this plasma, "menu" burned in . . . But the burn-in/break-in slides took care of that quickly . . . Started using set after 200 hours of conditioning slides and now have zero Image Retention. if you do not condition the tv out of the box, chances are you will have significant IR problems. Also, the break-in slides I ran on the first set revealed four dead (not stuck) pixels in the first 24 hours of running them...without the slides I might not have known about the dead pixels until after my allotted return time. After seeing the dead pixels on the slides, was able to swap for same new model fast. Zero problems on the 2nd unit.

Bottom line? At a discount, this is an amazing, feature rich 65" plasma!*


----------



## BoblK

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic TCP65GT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". Price and picture quality versus comparably sized LED.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. It has a beautiful picture. It also it in the wall where the old TV was located almost perfectly. Just a slight tweak and a new wall mount from monoprice.com.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. Has everything I need.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma. Add the 3D glasses in the purchase.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your. It had a September build with a serial number that made me happy.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. I have had it since it was delivered Christmas Eve day and it had worked flawlessly.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it. In 2004 I paid more than 4K for a Mitsubishi Diamond Series 65" rear projection with a great picture. This one is even better at almost 1/2 the price.


----------



## robertw11

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I am a fan of the 8g Kuro sets, and finally found a 9g at a reasonable price (used).

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The black levels, and the color accuracy.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Nothing really to complain about, but if I had to complain it would be that I wish the 111 had its inputs from underneath vs how they come right off the back of the set as (opposed to my 8g), had to use an hdmi elbow when wall mounting.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Has everything I am looking for in a tv, I didn't want 3d or a "Smart" tv.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Get back in the tv business.









*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How great the pq was, and the improvement over my 4280.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Have to unlock the set to get the most out of it, need to have the tv plugged in and hooked up to control cal to adjust settings when using isf day/night modes.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Purchased used so this doesn't apply.


----------



## froze

Mine is not new now, I actually bought it last year when are other one blew on Christmas day! I went out and started looking at LCD, LED and Plasmas. I immediately concluded that I didn't like LCD or LED due to non-smooth jerky motion of fast moving objects on the screen, even with higher hertz systems, also to me the color didn't seem quite right, too harsh in appearance for my taste. So I started looking at Plasma's and fell in love with the picture quality. After looking at a bunch of different brands the Panasonic Viera and the LG seemed to have the best picture with a slight edge toward the Panasonic. And since I knew that LG was the old Gold Star company known for low quality stuff I was a bit leery of them, probably not for good reasons today. So I ended up getting a 42" because the one place had it on sale for $429. Then I also decided to modernize my DVD/VCR combo to a Panasonic Blu-Ray and got a BDT210 Neither are top of the line Panasonic but I don't really get much into video and my wife doesn't care, so going from a 27" tube tv to a 42" was a big difference for us. I also felt anything too big would draw the center of attention of the room towards the TV.


Picture quality wise the Panasonic TV is great...actually more like fantastic. But being a lower end set the speakers are not that great. However my wife doesn't really care about sound quality, only I do, but for watch tv shows it's fine, but when we watch movies I put it through a pair of JBL L7's and get the realism of the sound.


Side note, the BluRay player models BDT210 (the one I got) and the 310 has simulated tube sound for playing CDs. It does seem a bit different then playing it through the Marantz CD player, is it better? I don't know, just different. But I leave it on the tube sound effect for everything just because it seem a tiny bit smoother.


----------



## acommonsoul

I just picked up a 55st30. I was surprised to find that it is a june build but I'm keeping my fingers cruised that I dont have fbr...lol...


----------



## rclapham

Two and a half weeks ago bought the Panasonic TC-P42ST30. I originally thought I'd get an LED set, but after reading here and actually seeing the edge lighting of the LED's shining through I went with the plasma. I went ahead with the ST30 instead of the S30 based on better specs and I couldn't be more pleased with the picture. The build date on the set is November 2011, so I shouldn't have any issues with floating blacks. Also I haven't noticed any pink or green blobs. I didn't buy the set for it's 3d capabilities but hope to try that out in the not too distant future.


----------



## Ace1965

The model plasma I have: Panasonic plasma TCP54vt25

I am in love with it

Comcast HD package

Panasonic blu Ray

Samsung dvd home theater in a box ( my next project in upgrading this system)

several blu Ray: 50+

many dvds: 200+

6500K backlight

and got work on wire management: Ha


I AM VERY EXCITED ABOUT BEING A PART OF THIS FORUM!


----------



## balla01

1. The "Model" you have. *Samsung PN51D550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*Picture quality and the price.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.*The picture quality is absolutely amazing.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*The possibility of burn ins, this forum will drive your crazy!!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*I sometimes wish I had a smart TV option, but I have my PS3 so I don't need it.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Get the "popping" issue taken care of.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*THe amount of options*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*None so far, fingers crossed!*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*Absolutely not. I got my plasma from Best Buy for $960, but I got a $130 gift card. So essentially I pad $830, I think that is pretty good.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*I love my plasma and hope it never gets burn ins!!*


----------



## sloandsteady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acommonsoul* /forum/post/21534555
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 55st30. I was surprised to find that it is a june build but I'm keeping my fingers cruised that I dont have fbr...lol...



Has the June build been an issue for you?


----------



## jwm2

*1. The "Model" you have.*

PanasonicTC-P60ST30


*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Was torturing myself, really wanted the 65VT30 but could not decide. Costco had at a nice price, so I tried it.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

The picture just looks amazing to me.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Quite a lot of glare in my bright room during the day, have to close the curtains. But amazing at night which is when I watch anyway

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Less reflective screen.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep up the good work.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Netflix looks amazing, very surprised. Connected by ethernet cable.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None, no blobs, fluctuations, etc.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

for the ST30, ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## Bang4Buck

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P65VT30 (few weeks ago, living room)

Panasonic TC-P58VT25 (2 years ago? basement)


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

LCD screens look unnaturally bright to me, I am just a plasma guy I guess. I wanted my TV to look its best watching movies in a relatively dark room, as opposed to watching football on sunny Sunday afternoon.


I took a hard look at the corresponding Samsung (PN64D7000?) because of good reviews and because it was aggressively priced at my preferred dealer (Abt). But I just liked the Panasonic picture better. I have really loved my TC-P58VT25 and didn't want to switch. Abt gave me an equally-aggressive price for the Panasonic and that sealed the deal. The next level up TVs (Sharp, Elite) were really nice but too expensive to justify the $$ for me, YMMV.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

I feed immersed in what I'm watching and the picture just seems natural and never intrudes, and if I ever stop to notice the picture, I always feel "wow that's a really nice TV picture," ...except...


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

...it's not a star performer when there's bright sunlight in the room. The glass panel in the TC-P65 makes this slightly worse than the TC-P58, BUT the trade-off with the glass is the peace of mind knowing that screen is protected. And the TV looks like a giant iPad, if you like that aesthetic, which I do. So if had the choice I'd keep the glass, at least while I have kids.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't think of one with the TC-P65VT30.

With the TC-P58VT25, I'm a little p-o'ed that the Panasonic iPad apps don't support it. I have a two-year old ethernet-connected TV and it seems they've abandoned it. Not nice.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Support it generously on the software side, it's a trust/coolness/loyalty thing.

Also, use Apple as your standard for user-interface elegance and simplicity. Like the Apple TV remote, for example. With the TC-P65, HDMI 1 maps to keypad 2, HDMI 2 maps to keypad 3... remote has a gazillion cheap soft squishy buttons, etc. ... it's not bad at all compared to other TVs, but it could be so much better.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How much thinner and better designed for wall-mounting the latest TC-P65VT30 is compared to the TC-P58VT25. It's nice even if you don't wall-mount.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None, ever.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, I bought one and liked it enough to buy another one. They do keep getting better.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## sourbeef

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic 58PZ700U bought *4 years* ago.


Can't believe it has been four years already. Still loving this set and its "perfect" picture, well, ya know what I mean....just breathtaking picture....no real problems encountered.....never a stuck pixel in all these years. Yes, the blacks could be better but that is always the case it seems.


P.S. I find it amusing when I read about some of the weight complaints on 60/65 inch pannys for the more current models. A quick look shows them weighing in around 90 lbs. LOL, this baby, at 58" weighs a hefty 165 lbs. I am just glad to see that the weights are thankfully coming down over the years so my next purchase will be a light weight even if I go up in size.


----------



## pr0gr4m

1. Panny P50GT30


2. I was all set to get the ST30 but no stores (BB) within 20 miles had them in stock. Sears came to the rescue with an online midnight madness sale where the GT was cheaper than in the stores stores and they had free delivery. pulled trigger


3. I like the HD best. I've been without TV for a couple months, my old was a beautiful 32" Sony WEGA CRT that died on me. HD is truly amazing looking.


4. I really don't like the blatant Fluctuating Brightness. It's broke out of the box. My model is from July 2011 and suffers from that problem. Also, sound is less than stellar but I sort of expected that. Don't really like the config on the remote.


5. Things I wish it had...everything my old TVs had

Dual Tuner or multi-signal PiP

PiP in general

Enter key for channel entry - I hate waiting that 1.5 seconds









Time display when changing channels

Favorites Preview in PiP windows

Commercial Skip - hit a button to start a 30 second timer...change channels. When the timer is up it takes you right back to the channel you started on. Hit butting multiple times to add additional 30 seconds. Best TV feature ever.


6. message to the manufacture: If it takes you 2 years to get it right, take the 2 years and get it right. Charge an extra whatever you need to charge but at least the buyer will know they are getting a well designed and tested product


7. My biggest surprise was the ease of setup and use...and pre-existing channel labels


8. Having had it for just a week, the only problems I've noticed are the fluctuating brightness and some odd sound issues which may just be a result of enabling the surround effect.


9. Today's prices are totally worth it. I was ready to buy a Plasma a few years ago and was looking to spend almost twice what I payed for my new one. This new one is better in every aspect and cheaper. Well worth the price.


10. The only advice I can give is if you buy a beautiful widescreen television, don't watch any programming all stretched out. It completely defeats the purpose of the TV.


----------



## TMed

*1. The "Model" you have.* Samsung PN51D490

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* The price. Got it at the store that I work at and they price matched it for $599.99 with one pair of 3d glasses, then I got 10% employee discount, 5% card discount and I had $230 in gift cards so it was only $333.33 after tax out the door.
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* The usb hub that will let me plug a external hard drive in and reads most formats (expect m2ts) Love the 3d also. Didnt think i would use it to much but how my collection has grown.
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* doesnt play m2ts files from usb
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* full 1080i but it looks good to me.
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* make the remote not so huge..
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* how big it was. I went from a 32 inch jvc lcd. this looks huge in my apt.
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* none yet fingers crossed.








*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* prices are dropping fast. and with 4k tvs on the way in the coming years its gonna get cheaper for these.
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* I wish charter cable had some dang 3d channels haha


----------



## karlmalone1

As I said in the LCD version of this thread, i HATE the title of this thread. It makes me cringe every time I read it.


----------



## jack54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlmalone1* /forum/post/21593523
> 
> 
> As I said in the LCD version of this thread, i HATE the title of this thread. It makes me cringe every time I read it.



Well, if you don't like it... don't post!









Plasma's Rule!!!


----------



## 1970

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P60GT30. October 2011 build.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Reviews, features, quality and end-of-year pricing


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


big beautiful picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


I am noticing some buzz, but knowing that my pvr makes a lot of noise and it's now in an open cabinet, I'm not sure what I'm hearing in quiet scenes. Is it the pvr or the tv? not sure.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Everything is awesome so far.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Everything is awesome so far.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


It doesn't look as big as I thought it would. Going from a 36" CRT 4:3 HDTV, I expected it to seem bigger. It probably doesn't because with high def inputs, the picture is so good.


I expected to be able to play back audio through the tv speakers through hdmi from my pvr while having 5.1 going to my receiver through coax. I had to use rca cable to push the stereo audio to the tv. I think this is more a limitation of the cable box though.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Everything is awesome so far.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Absolutely. Especially considering my 36" tube HDTV was $3000 10 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Everything is awesome so far.


----------



## unseenme

Hi everyone! First time caller long time listener lol. Just wanted to say hi & tell my story of my new adventure into the world of HD home systems. I looked all over for a 'Welcome New Members' forum but haven't found one. I'm purchasing my first ever flat panel TV...currently using a Vizio 32" LCD I received when my Grandmom passed away. I decided on Plasma for the color depthness & the fact that what I mostly watch is sports & movies. I've been doing my homework, researching & comparing in-store over the last month. The 3 models I was looking at were the $599 LG, Samsung & Panasonic Plasma 720p. The 1080p versions were not worth $150 extra to me considering from 10' away (my sitting arrangement) I could not tell the difference. I originally wanted the LG due to the fact that my Blu-Ray is an LG which is great so I thought I'd keep it in the family







& the fact that it has 3 HDMI inputs vs 2 on the Sammy & Panny models. However, NO ONE had one in stock locally & I'm not a fan of ordering & shipping items of this magnitude (I work in the shipping business & I see things get broken in shipping everyday....too much of a hassle to take a chance with having to return/exchange if it's defective). So I narrowed it down to the other 2 & after playing with both models in store many times, I decided on the Panasonic TC-P50X3 for a couple of reasons. I could not distinguish the difference in the PQ of either even after adjusting the settings so that was a draw. The deciding factor for me was the internet apps available on the Panny. My Blu-Ray has Netflix which we watch a lot, but having Pandora available on the Panny was also a deciding factor because I also wanted a home theater system & I'm a drummer so music is a must have in my life







. My wife & I love jamming out on the weekends. I lucked out on the pricing of everything. I got the TV for $540 thanks to a salesman at the store telling me wrong about a 10% sale he THOUGHT they were having lol. I also got a Sony DAV-DZ170 surround system for $99.93 on clearance! so together I paid $640 plus tax! It's all on layaway waiting for our income taxes to come in (hopefully next week according to the IRS website). So all-in-all I'm extremely happy & excited about my new system! I'll post some pics when I get it all & get it set up.


----------



## JTdTigerfan

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic tc60st30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was originally going after the S30 but read reviews on this forum and other sites and made the decision to go with the st30 due to the "upgrades" the

st30 included.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality. First time plasma owner and i am blown away at the amazing picture even before calibrated


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Did not work right out of the box but after 2 weeks of going through repairs, tv was returned and works flawlessly.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Better sound out of the box, but still love everything the st30 has to offer.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better sound built into the tv.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Did not work out of the box, but panasonic fixed everything and the PQ was fantastic


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The panel and several boards needed to be replaced right of the box but none since this problem was fixed.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I do not think tv's should be priced so high but for the PQ and size it is not too bad.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If deciding between plasma and LED/LCD, do not be scared off by image retention. I am sure people have had complications with this but i have not had any problems with IR so far. I do not baby the tv but i am aware to not view programs with static images for 6 hours or so. just have to be conscientious about the tv.


----------



## JMUdukes07

1. The "Model" you have.


Samsung PN59D7000. December 2011 build.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I had my eye on this model for 6-8 months but could never pull the trigger due to the fluctuating brightness that everyone was complaining about. Once I saw that there was a fix for the issue I wanted to get one before they were sold out. I have a Panasonic plasma but have always found that I tend to like the colors and overall PQ better on the Samsung models.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Amazing picture quality and despite my initial concern, I don't feel that the 59 inch screen is too big for my seating area.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Slight buzzing noise that I can really only hear in the main seat that I always sit in.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


Nothing as of now but I guess I would have prefered to have it be ARC compatible for HDMI once I get the receiver for surround sound.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.


Nothing except for try to find a way to tone down the buzzing.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I was worried the PQ would appear to be much "worse" when watching FiOS - due to the screen size being much bigger than my old 46 inch Panasonic. I'm amazed that the picture seems to be so good and I'm ecstatic that I chose to bump up to the 59 inch version.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


Nothing besides the buzzing.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Would prefer the "top end" plasmas such as this model hover more around the $1,500-1,700 range. However, it's hard to complain when I consider that I spent less on this TV than I did on my 46 inch Panasonic PZ85U back in 2008.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Everything is amazing so far. I just hope I don't have any issues with screen burn in and that the buzzing issue becomes less noticeable over time. I'd also like to thank zoyd, Larry, and others for figuring out a fix for this model so that I could finally feel comfortable making a purchase. Applying that fix via the emulator was kind of cool.


----------



## jciepiela

I just bought it last week at Target, Panasonic TC-P55ST30 and we are very happy with it. I love the fact that it's 3d and most of all the size and PQ is great. Target had it on sale for $999 and I couldn't pass it up, but it was my Wife who the star of this one. After coupons and her Target discount, we only paid $712.95, so I guess that's the best feature.


----------



## datman

1. The "Model" you have. Panasonic 55GT30

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". The size worked very nice with my existing cabinet. The ST was to big.


3. What you like best about your Plasma. The pictue quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. So far nothing


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. It's good the way it is.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. Not a problem with the TV but the swivel mounting bracket was very hard to get perfect. Most people just hang them on the wall. Mine going into a cabinet I had to be at the perfect height as well as perfectly plumb and level and flush with the face of the cabinet.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. Yes I would pay more for one made in the USA


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I’m glad I stumbled into this thread and really appreciate the wealth of information that has been posted here.I ran the slides and I am using The D-nice settings. I think the THX setting for BD movies is perfect. I watched Apocalypto although to graphic for HD it is perhaps the best reference movie. The colors looked perfect and motion was fantastic there are crowd scenes where the entire picture is moving between the detail and color I could not see one defect.


For cable that setting looks a little dark I used Dave O setting for the custom menu but I do not want to change the values for the D-nice settings. So I did not install the 2.1 luminance update. It looks pretty good for a HD signal but for SD the THX is better.


you can clearly see the old set compared to the new set


----------



## dd3kv2

1. The "Model" you have.
*SAMSUNG PN59D8000*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I love watching movies and it was a choice between this model and the Panasonic VT30. I ended up choosing the D8000 due to the fact of price and quality.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The picture quality is exceptional and it has a very thin bezel. I have a Samsung HLT5676SX/XAA and it has great picture; but the detail is not where I wanted it to be.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The infamous buzzing noise is kinda annoying but its easy to tune out. What I really don't like is how flimsy the plasma feels on the stand.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Honestly I wish there were a hdmi or dvi output. It would just be a nice feature to have in case I wanted to output local broadcast channels to a projector for big games or other such events.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*For the amount of money that you pay for a top of the line HDTV at least include a pair of 3D glasses with it.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The biggest surprise I had was how heavy it was for its size. My DLP doesn't weigh anything compared to the Plasma.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*I cannot get the wireless connection to stay connected on Smart Hub. Every time I try to connect to Netflix it tells me there is no connection and then it kicks me out of Smart Hub.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Honestly, I paid less money for the D8000 than I did when I purchased the HLT5676 over four years ago. So yes I believe that some of today's prices are definietly worth it.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I wish there were more than basic information in the manual. If there were a picture calibration manual in the box I think it would be a great bonus. Most people that purchase top of the line HDTV's want their tv's calibrated in some way. Dynamic doesn't solve everything.*


----------



## akkkmed

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64D7000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was the largest size that would fit in our piece of furniture. The Panasonic VT30 wouldn't fit, so that left the GT30 and the Samsung. The Samsung was cheaper!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Awesome black levels. It's a *huge* step up over our Sony rear-projection LCD (from 2005.) BluRays, TV, and movies all look amazing.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight buzzing noise when the TV is muted. The TV is wobbly on the stand. The on-screen keyboard should be better (like the PS3 keyboard.)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Universal remote. Better on-screen keyboard.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Make the stand sturdier! It's almost scary how unstable it is (and yes, it was screwed on properly.) Eliminate the buzzing and brightness pops! And like most people say, include some 3D glasses! The production costs can't be that high, so they should definitely be included.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Weight and awesome picture quality.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Like I said above: buzzing, brightness pops, unstable stand.


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

It was $900 cheaper than our 55" Sony Wega from 2005. It's still a hefty investment, but the prices keep dropping.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Paid $2146 from Vann's via Amazon. Free shipping, no tax.


----------



## Kalani

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P65ST30

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I've been convinced for quite a while that Panasonic plasmas are the closest thing out there to CRT (since the Kuros are no more). LCD tech is great but black levels are a problem, and motion is a problem. (The Sharp Elite has licked the black level issue, but I don't have $6k+ for a TV!) (LCD sets just don't have the smooth, natural motion of a CRT... or Plasma.) Given the relatively small differences between the ST/GT/VT models, and the amazing price I got for my ST30, that's what finally convinced me to go for it.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

1080p. HDMI input without needing to convert with a special converter box (like I had to with my CRT) Mounts on the wall so my living room is suddenly larger! Lower power consumption compared to my CRT.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I wish I didn't have to worry AT ALL about burn-in. I had to with my CRT. Now I have to be careful with my Plasma. My wife's LCD is nowhere near as nice, but at least I don't EVER have to worry about burn-in... a good thing, since she forgets and leaves things frozen on screen for hours on end!

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Umm, lower blacks, brighter overall picture, 100% burn-in proof, and better power consumption? Actually, I wish they came in bigger sizes. (The 80"+ commercial grade Panny plasma for $16k doesn't count!) It was a VERY tough call between the Sharp 70" LCD and this 65" Plasma, because I really wanted to go up in screen size, not down.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Fix this green/pink tint/blob issue. So far my TV is free of this! But now I'm worried about it.







Make sets bigger than 65"!!!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

It's awkward! I can lift 100 lbs no problem, but there's no easy way for one person to lift a 100lb, 65" screen by themselves. I didn't anticipate needing help just getting it out of the box! (Again, I could manage the weight, but there's just no way to hold it up without risk of damage to the screen.)

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

So far none... but I've only had it here a few hours.









*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I got an amazing deal, so yes. I couldn't afford to upgrade right now if I had had to pay full price. But I paid $1500 at my local Fry's Electronics, a normal retail B&M sale, and I can easily return it in 30 days if needed. Amazing sale price! And an amazing deal compared to the $2500 I paid for my 65" CRT, 10 years ago. I hope this one lasts as long!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Anyone in the LA area interested in buying a lovely, fully-calibrated Mitsubishi 65" CRT-based HDTV for a very reasonable price?


----------



## jack54

*Uh... you don't have to worry about burn in anymore







*


*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I wish I didn't have to worry AT ALL about burn-in. I had to with my CRT. Now I have to be careful with my Plasma. My wife's LCD is nowhere near as nice, but at least I don't EVER have to worry about burn-in... a good thing, since she forgets and leaves things frozen on screen for hours on end!


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jack54* /forum/post/21643836
> 
> *Uh... you don't have to worry about burn in anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
> 
> I wish I didn't have to worry AT ALL about burn-in. I had to with my CRT. Now I have to be careful with my Plasma. My wife's LCD is nowhere near as nice, but at least I don't EVER have to worry about burn-in... a good thing, since she forgets and leaves things frozen on screen for hours on end!



Boloney. Worry as much? Correctomundo. No worry at all? Not true. Feel free to do a search in the Plasma thread for numerous mentions of people who have had burn-in with their 2011 plasmas.


It's not nearly the concern it once was, but it's not the carefree existence of LCD, either.


----------



## jack54

This is my third Plasma in three years and I watch it no different than a LCD one and nary a problem.


----------



## VicSkimmr

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64D7000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price was the primary motivating factor. It was significantly cheaper than the Panasonic V series.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Good god, the black level is unbelievable. My previous TV was a top of the line Panasonic from 3 years ago and this one is simply in another league.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing. I don't even hear a buzz.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A free cash dispenser maybe?


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

On the right track.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Just how freaking big it was.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nada


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Absolutely. I bought my last TV for the exact same price 3 years ago, and this one is 14" larger and has much better PQ.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The metal framing on this TV is phenomenal. It's nowhere near as light as the stock pictures imply. It's like a brushed titanium look, very classy. Even my wife loves it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
​ by jasonwithers , on Flickr


----------



## jack54

My GOSH Jason... that is the cleanest looking TV room I've ever seen.

I also love the seating... saw it on flickr.

I see you take it VERY seriously! *Nice, VERY Nice*!


BTW, where'd you hide the subwoofer?


----------



## VicSkimmr

Thanks!


The sub is off to the right from the picture, where the rest of the components are. I don't think I have a picture of it.


It's turning out pretty good so far








I still have crown molding to put up and probably some molding on the ceiling too, but at least all the equipment is in place now!


----------



## Rhetor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21658669
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Samsung PN64D7000
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
> ​ by jasonwithers , on Flickr



Where the hell are the wires!?!? Is that a theater room or a photoshopped picture? Got to get you to come over to my house to remodel!


Seriously.....love it. What brand and model number are those speakers?


----------



## jack54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhetor* /forum/post/21661058
> 
> 
> Where the hell are the wires!?!?
> 
> What brand and model number are those speakers?



I'm assuming the wires are in-bedded behind the TV/Speakers in the wall?

What powers those nice looking speakers?


----------



## VicSkimmr

On the other side of the wall is a storage room that also has attic access







It's a real mess back there. It wasn't planned that way, we just got really lucky finding this floor plan.


The speakers are Axioms, fronts are M22s and the center is a VP100. The receiver is a Onkyo TX-NR509 and the sub is a Polk PSW505.
http://www.axiomaudio.com/wallspeakers.html


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21659855
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> The sub is off to the right from the picture, where the rest of the components are. I don't think I have a picture of it.
> 
> 
> It's turning out pretty good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have crown molding to put up and probably some molding on the ceiling too, but at least all the equipment is in place now!



Pretty.







Wish I had a dedicated room like that...


----------



## eljr

Bam!


----------



## mailiang

Do you have double vision, or do you just like to watch 2 sets at the same time?



Ian


----------



## DR.DTS

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 55" GT30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Reviews, both pro and user along with cost ratio and size*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The PQ is better than the 2.5 yr old Sony LCD it replaced and 3D which we never had before.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*At this time (3 weeks old) nothing tha stands out*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Presently it seems to have more than plenty with Panasonic Viera Connect*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Maybe a seperated mini-sub or a third audio driver to provide a better low end from the TV to better the sound*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*I'm going to say how thin and the almost zero heat coming from it. It's a 1.5 inches thinner than the Sony LCD and you can't feel heat coming from it*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Something in the ARC thru the Yamaha RX-V671 AVR. With the Sony I didn't ned to have the AVR on to get sound thru the TV speakers. I do now.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*No doubt about that to me Plasmas offer a better cost ratio per inch than LEDs based on relating features.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Was not even a Plasma fan or considered one when I went shopping but now..it be hard to not to consider Plasma based on what I've learned and seen*


Attachment 237730 

Attachment 237731 




AVR...Yamaha RX-V671

Speakers....Boston Micro 9000 w/ PSB century 500i Fronts

Gaming....Xbox 360

Cable....AT&T Uverse

Blu-Ray....Panasonic BDT210


----------



## DR.DTS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21658669
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Samsung PN64D7000
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Price was the primary motivating factor. It was significantly cheaper than the Panasonic V series.
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Good god, the black level is unbelievable. My previous TV was a top of the line Panasonic from 3 years ago and this one is simply in another league.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Nothing. I don't even hear a buzz.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> A free cash dispenser maybe?
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> On the right track.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> Just how freaking big it was.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> Nada
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> Absolutely. I bought my last TV for the exact same price 3 years ago, and this one is 14" larger and has much better PQ.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> The metal framing on this TV is phenomenal. It's nowhere near as light as the stock pictures imply. It's like a brushed titanium look, very classy. Even my wife loves it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
> ​ by jasonwithers , on Flickr





Very impressive Jason and nice looking


----------



## jack54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mailiang* /forum/post/21667528
> 
> 
> Do you have double vision, or do you just like to watch 2 sets at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Ian



Sort of









I do my computer stuff on that one and sometimes when my wife and I can't agree on a program to watch, she watches it on the Plasma and I watch mine on the LCD. That way, we still sit together.


----------



## saprano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlmalone1* /forum/post/21593523
> 
> 
> As I said in the LCD version of this thread, i HATE the title of this thread. It makes me cringe every time I read it.



OK! You don't like it! You tell me! Why not? Post it here.


----------



## tripod39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saprano* /forum/post/21669620
> 
> 
> OK! You don't like it! You tell me! Why not? Post it here.



Welcome to Home and Garden.


----------



## winklepr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21661789
> 
> 
> On the other side of the wall is a storage room that also has attic access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a real mess back there. It wasn't planned that way, we just got really lucky finding this floor plan.
> 
> 
> The speakers are Axioms, fronts are M22s and the center is a VP100. The receiver is a Onkyo TX-NR509 and the sub is a Polk PSW505.
> http://www.axiomaudio.com/wallspeakers.html



Good call on the 64", I would have gone that route if the Mrs.' allowed me to! How high off the ground did you mount the TV by the way, I mounted mine 37" from floor to TV frame and feel I may have mounted a couple inches too high







. Though I got a 10-degree tilting wall mount, I think your mount height looks better.


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winklepr* /forum/post/21675274
> 
> 
> Good call on the 64", I would have gone that route if the Mrs.' allowed me to! How high off the ground did you mount the TV by the way, I mounted mine 37" from floor to TV frame and feel I may have mounted a couple inches too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though I got a 10-degree tilting wall mount, I think your mount height looks better.



The only reason I was allowed to was because the room is a dedicated movie room. Otherwise she never would have agreed to it.


I'll have to measure when I get home. We tried a bunch of different heights (that was fun re-mounting it on an ultraslim mount 8 or 9 times, let me tell you), and in the end decided this was the best. I may need to take a better picture as the wide angle lens is distorting things. The speakers aren't nearly as far away from the TV as it seems, and that might translate to the height too.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winklepr* /forum/post/21675274
> 
> 
> Good call on the 64", I would have gone that route if the Mrs.' allowed me to! How high off the ground did you mount the TV by the way, I mounted mine 37" from floor to TV frame and feel I may have mounted a couple inches too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though I got a 10-degree tilting wall mount, I think your mount height looks better.



I can tell you the general rule of thumb I see referred to everywhere is to have the center of the screen roughly even with the height of your eyeballs in the primary seating position. For me, that was 37" when sitting, relaxed, in my sofa. So if your TV was mounted with the bottom edge right at 37", it definitely would be too high for a screen that size (unless you have _really_ tall seating!).


I figured that my old CRT RPTV (65") had the viewing height pretty much nailed (and center height was just a few inches above 37"), in terms of how I should mount my new 65" plasma this past weekend, so I measured floor to the bottom of that screen and it was about 25" from the floor. I did decide to move it up a few inches, just for aesthetic purposes, given this is a living room and not a dedicated HT, but mostly I kept to the height of the old CRT TV. It looks a little low, visually, in the LR when it's off or you're walking around, but when you're sitting and watching, it's fantastic.


You can compensate a bit with a tilting mount, but if possible, I think you'll be happier if you move that down as much as the missus will tolerate.


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21658669
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6889152173
> ​ by jasonwithers , on Flickr



Very beautiful & neat set up !


----------



## VicSkimmr

Thanks!


I didn't get around to measuring, but like already mentioned, the center of the screen is at eye level (give or take). If I had to take a guess, I'd say the bottom of the tv is probably 2'6" from the floor?


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21683021
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I didn't get around to measuring, but like already mentioned, the center of the screen is at eye level (give or take). If I had to take a guess, I'd say the bottom of the tv is probably 2'6" from the floor?



Probably a hair high from the theoretical "optimal" setup, but within 6" or so no one will mind, and I agree it looks way better on the wall than having it quite so low. Your average ~65" panel should be roughly 24" from the floor for the majority of seating arrangements, but that ends up looking a little odd (when the lights are on and you're looking at a blank screen). Adding that extra 6" higher makes things look much nicer, and still looks great when viewing.


----------



## jcmusika

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have. TCP 55Gt30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews and seeing it in person

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black Levels and color rendition

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

hmmm, none for now

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

still thinking about it,, maybe no Burn-in. hahah

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

- after owning a 42G10 with rising black levels, i HOPE that Panasonic will not go down this path again. and maybe improve on their service menu to make tweaking a little easier.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

- what a size. my viewing distance is about 8 feet and a 42 for my eyes is ok. but this 55 is a whole lot bigger

















8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

- hopefully non !!! i owned the 42g10 for about 6 months before I started reading about the rising blacks and just about 1 month ago, I could not watch (w/o cursing the tv) because all dark / black scenes or objects are totally washed out causing the image to be "blurry" (maybe not the best word but you get the drift). i was wishing the TV to last at least 5 years


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

- heck ya. what I paid 3 years ago for a 42 is more that what I paid today for the 55


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Thanks to all the forum members for sharing their expierence


Thanks.


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21683071
> 
> 
> Probably a hair high from the theoretical "optimal" setup, but within 6" or so no one will mind, and I agree it looks way better on the wall than having it quite so low. Your average ~65" panel should be roughly 24" from the floor for the majority of seating arrangements, but that ends up looking a little odd (when the lights are on and you're looking at a blank screen). Adding that extra 6" higher makes things look much nicer, and still looks great when viewing.



Yeah, the way I see it, as long as it looks "right" in the room and I don't feel like I'm looking up or down to view it, it's all good.


----------



## winklepr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21686665
> 
> 
> Yeah, the way I see it, as long as it looks "right" in the room and I don't feel like I'm looking up or down to view it, it's all good.



Yeah, I definitely need to lower mine. If you recline then you're looking straight at it. However, when not reclined - one would be looking up at it unfortunately.


I don't think I've ever encountered the issue of looking down at a set as that would look quite awkward to ever have a TV that low, but I made sure not to place my TV at Fireplace-esque heights that cause major neck strain (typically 4'+ high). Though at 3' high mine is probably still 6" too high, but maybe I'll cut the difference and drop it down a few inches assuming it's not bad on my wall studs to do so?


Great pictures and discussion, also love how this thread is mostly new Panasonic's/Samsung's being purchased - I wonder what LG's sales numbers are or if LG purchasers don't strongly correlate with AVS members?


----------



## ratpacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winklepr* /forum/post/21688840
> 
> 
> Great pictures and discussion, also love how this thread is mostly new Panasonic's/Samsung's being purchased - I wonder what LG's sales numbers are or if LG purchasers don't strongly correlate with AVS members?



Well I just got a Zenith Z50PV220, which as I understand it just a rebadged LG set, so chalk one up (actually two, since my brother also bought one.) for LG. I couldn't afford to be a brand snob because of my budget, and this was kind of an impulse buy because of the absolute rock bottom price Sears was selling them for. Just the price I paid alone tells me it won't match the more expensive panels from Sammy/Sony/Panny, etc., but half the fun is trying to tweek budget stuff to get every last drop of performance out of it, and one of the reasons I belong to this forum, besides haunting the dvd, movie and concert section in the basement, is to learn as much as I can. So please take pity on us poor LG slobs.


----------



## BBC60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21679092
> 
> 
> I can tell you the general rule of thumb I see referred to everywhere is to have the center of the screen roughly even with the height of your eyeballs in the primary seating position.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21683071
> 
> 
> Probably a hair high from the theoretical "optimal" setup, but within 6" or so no one will mind, and I agree it looks way better on the wall than having it quite so low. Your average ~65" panel should be roughly 24" from the floor for the majority of seating arrangements.






I thought one of the *BIG* pluses of plasma, was the wide viewing angle. That always seemed to be a selling point of a plasma. Maybe I didn't understand that correctly.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBC60* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought one of the BIG pluses of plasma, was the wide viewing angle. That always seemed to be a selling point of a plasma. Maybe I didn't understand that correctly.



It is. But just because you CAN, it doesn't mean you SHOULD.


If picture is be too high, it will be uncomfortable to watch. It won't seem natural (can you imagine a tv on the ceiling above a bed? Dead on, yes, but weird to watch... Lay down and hold up your laptop directly above you o see why), you can get a crick in your neck from looking up for two hours, the speakers will need to be positioned oddly to ensure proper imaging (or as close to it as possible under the circumstances), etc... But the picture quality, color and focus will be perfect, even if the angle isn't perfect.


With my plasma, I can see the screen from the next room, at nearly a 20 degree angle. The color is fine, as is the focus. That doesn't mean it's optimum for me to watch that way.


The point to the wide viewing angle is that more than the one person sitting in the sweet spot dead center gets a good picture. Even the people on the far ends of a long sofa see fine, without washed out colors or brightness shifts. It's more of a left to right thing than up and down thing, although plasma works there, too: your perfectly positioned picture (measured from reclining in your sofa) doesn't wash out when you stand up to grab another beer from the kitchen.


----------



## BBC60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21695413
> 
> 
> It is. But just because you CAN, it doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> 
> 
> If picture is be too high, it will be uncomfortable to watch. It won't seem natural (can you imagine a tv on the ceiling above a bed? Dead on, yes, but weird to watch... Lay down and hold up your laptop directly above you o see why), you can get a crick in your neck from looking up for two hours, the speakers will need to be positioned oddly to ensure proper imaging (or as close to it as possible under the circumstances), etc... But the picture quality, color and focus will be perfect, even if the angle isn't perfect.
> 
> 
> With my plasma, I can see the screen from the next room, at nearly a 20 degree angle. The color is fine, as is the focus. That doesn't mean it's optimum for me to watch that way.
> 
> 
> The point to the wide viewing angle is that more than the one person sitting in the sweet spot dead center gets a good picture. Even the people on the far ends of a long sofa see fine, without washed out colors or brightness shifts. It's more of a left to right thing than up and down thing, although plasma works there, too: your perfectly positioned picture (measured from reclining in your sofa) doesn't wash out when you stand up to grab another beer from the kitchen.



I understand what your saying and agree with you. I just don't see the worry about four inches here or there. I'm not talking about on the ceiling above a bed.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBC60* /forum/post/21696640
> 
> 
> I understand what your saying and agree with you. I just don't see the worry about four inches here or there. I'm not talking about on the ceiling above a bed.



Who is worried? My TV is fine, and I sleep soundly at night.










4" is only a problem IF it turns out to be a problem. 4" CAN make the difference between comfortable and "just a little too high", or it can make no difference whatsoever.


I start at the ideal, and tweak in real world considerations from there, striving for close enough to the ideal that I'm still satisfied.


----------



## TulsaCoker

Well just pulled the trigger on a 65VT30. Already had the 55ST30 in the family room but wanted this size for the media room. Was thinking about waiting for the VT50 coming out but the price was too low to pass up with my companies employee discount....


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TulsaCoker* /forum/post/21709564
> 
> 
> Well just pulled the trigger on a "65VT30". Already had the 55ST30 in the family room but wanted this size for the media room. Was thinking about waiting for the VT50 coming out but the price was too low to pass up with my companies employee discount....


_Very wise decision,and i have noticed that in the name of advancement the new PDP are far thinner than the older models.So the vt50 series components appear far compact and flimsier that the old model and the vt50 series has a ugly looking shinning bezel around the side edges.Making it appear like a product made in china.but like always taste differs from person to person._


love,

kris.


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winklepr* /forum/post/21688840
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitely need to lower mine. If you recline then you're looking straight at it. However, when not reclined - one would be looking up at it unfortunately.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever encountered the issue of looking down at a set as that would look quite awkward to ever have a TV that low, but I made sure not to place my TV at Fireplace-esque heights that cause major neck strain (typically 4'+ high). Though at 3' high mine is probably still 6" too high, but maybe I'll cut the difference and drop it down a few inches assuming it's not bad on my wall studs to do so?
> 
> 
> Great pictures and discussion, also love how this thread is mostly new Panasonic's/Samsung's being purchased - I wonder what LG's sales numbers are or if LG purchasers don't strongly correlate with AVS members?



the bottom of my panel on the 58 inch Panasonic is 29 inches above the floor. This appears to be a good placement when I sit and recline in the sofa. That puts my head just below the middle of the screen. It looks good overall for my uses. I would not want it much higher but I couls see going another 6 inches if I had to.


----------



## winklepr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef* /forum/post/21717469
> 
> 
> the bottom of my panel on the 58 inch Panasonic is 29 inches above the floor. This appears to be a good placement when I sit and recline in the sofa. That puts my head just below the middle of the screen. It looks good overall for my uses. I would not want it much higher but I couls see going another 6 inches if I had to.



Mind if I ask how far back you're seated? I'm about 9-10' back, wall-mount tilted 10-degrees, and bottom of 59" panel is 3' above floor. While it seems fine, I also feel it could be a few inches lower and be even *more* fine. Though I fear drilling more holes for the mount in the same studs just a few inches down as I don't want too many holes in too close of proximity and can't find anywhere if this is ok/not/etc.


Other than that, I once debated between a 50" and 58" Panasonic for my first Plasma in '08. The 50" was 1080p and the 58" 720p and the prices weren't that far off. I fell into the resolution trap and got the 50", and regretted many days following not sacrificing the resolution and going bigger with the 58". Recently I got the best of both worlds with 59" and still 1080p, though I still have that itch for 64/65"...


I have no idea what other Plasma enthusiasts have done once they max out at 64/65" and their furniture set up doesn't allow "sitting closer"... I guess they break out of their plasma cocoons and become projector butterfly's (pardon the analogy)?


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winklepr* /forum/post/21721248
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask how far back you're seated? I'm about 9-10' back, wall-mount tilted 10-degrees, and bottom of 59" panel is 3' above floor. While it seems fine, I also feel it could be a few inches lower and be even *more* fine. Though I fear drilling more holes for the mount in the same studs just a few inches down as I don't want too many holes in too close of proximity and can't find anywhere if this is ok/not/etc.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I once debated between a 50" and 58" Panasonic for my first Plasma in '08. The 50" was 1080p and the 58" 720p and the prices weren't that far off. I fell into the resolution trap and got the 50", and regretted many days following not sacrificing the resolution and going bigger with the 58". Recently I got the best of both worlds with 59" and still 1080p, though I still have that itch for 64/65"...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what other Plasma enthusiasts have done once they max out at 64/65" and their furniture set up doesn't allow "sitting closer"... I guess they break out of their plasma cocoons and become projector butterfly's (pardon the analogy)?



My primary seating directly across from the screen is puts my head 13 feet from the screen. I sometimes sit closer on the side sofa which puts my head about 8.5 feet from the closest part of the screen. Also, just to be specific, when I say my panel is 29" above floor I am talking about the lit part of the panel, not including the surrounding bezel. Mine sits on its stand on a TV stand.


My HT room has its limits too. I could probably fit a 65 incher just barely and may in fact upgrade to that size when this one craps out on me (no rush though love the picture).


----------



## JRoX85

1. The "Model" you have.

PN59D8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wife broke DLP







and most reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Brightness level compared to panny's


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Slight buzz when volume down very low


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A Money dispensing slot.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please make them quieter


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Actual brightness level compared to my st30


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Faint Buzz/hum


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I am a strong supporter of plasma tv's, best pq IMO..





























P.S. Sry for crappy piks I am using a 5 year old digi cam lol..


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRoX85* /forum/post/21734697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sry for crappy piks I am using a 5 year old digi cam lol..



Beautiful & Neat set up.And also your pet looks great !


----------



## rupedogg24

Kris Achar - Love the couch. I'm on the hunt for a new one for the man cave.


May I ask what brand and model and also where you purchased it. Price would be nice too if you can share.


----------



## JRoX85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupedogg24* /forum/post/21742417
> 
> 
> Kris Achar - Love the couch. I'm on the hunt for a new one for the man cave.
> 
> 
> May I ask what brand and model and also where you purchased it. Price would be nice too if you can share.



I believe you are referring to my couch lol, not 100% sure though.. It is a coaster furniture leather/microfiber sectional, I am waiting on the wedge to be delivered.


As far as price goes my father in law owns a freight company so I get everything at cost, let's just say It didn't break he bank







.. very comfy though can't ait to get more seat time on her to break it in more.


----------



## rupedogg24

You know what, I was talking about Vikschimmrs set up. Yours is cool but I'm looking for something closer to Viks.


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

1. The "Model" you have.

TC-P60S30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and Panasonic name


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It shows the flaws on directv that my DLP kept hidden


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

built in wireless


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Allow more controls in the menu


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Sharpness of the picture


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Factory settings were way off color wise, it took a week and Disney WOW disc to set properly


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes! paid $899 and feel like I stole it


----------



## VicSkimmr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rupedogg24* /forum/post/21745701
> 
> 
> You know what, I was talking about Vikschimmrs set up. Yours is cool but I'm looking for something closer to Viks.



I got it from a Rooms to Go store I think. They were about $1k for the entire set.


----------



## TulsaCoker

well here's my new baby....


----------



## VicSkimmr

That'll buff right out


----------



## TulsaCoker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicSkimmr* /forum/post/21767272
> 
> 
> That'll buff right out










yeah may try the windshield repair kit from AutoZone










surprisingly the bottom half of the screen is ok


----------



## darien87

Just got a Samsung PN64D8000 on Saturday. Can't believe how much better it looks than my old LCD right out of the box.










Old TV


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darien87* /forum/post/21767950
> 
> 
> Just got a Samsung PN64D8000 on Saturday. Can't believe how much better it looks than my old LCD right out of the box.



Nice set up.


----------



## mbryanr

1. The "Model" you have.
*TC-P50ST50*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Pure advertising and the ST30 deals*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*It is pretty.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*not certain yet..*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*if it grew a little.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Include the 3D glasses.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*What an improvement over LCD.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes. Can't beat the closeout deals, which ultimately suck you into the latest models.*










10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*- Thanks to this forum and members for providing an abundance of information. Having a break-in procedure , known previous model issues, settings already for the ST50 etc. It made my head hurt sometimes as I previously only had LCD panels, but ultimately I just went for what I wanted.*


----------



## johnblowcls

Mbryanr, first off congratulations for your set!After break-in pls upload some photos/video with the tv playing some HD content.Thank you!


----------



## mbryanr

Will do...won't be able to make a vid until the week-end though. Busy Thursday/Friday.


----------



## SAVholic

1. The "Model" you have:
*PN59D550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Reviews and style of the tv.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Great PQ, black levels, bright display, pixel shift*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Screen glare but I knew that, blinds are doing their job.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Real AR filter*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture"
*Besides Including the 3D glasses and adding an AR filter(wich I know is not very common in this price range).*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Picture quality over my existing toshiba LCD, depth is very impressive, I didn't know what I was missing*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None/nada*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Yes, I thought I could never afford a TV this big*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*I was on the fence about getting a plasma for almost a year. I encourage others that are in the same boat I was to take the plunge, you will not be disappointed.*


----------



## JuiceRocket

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-P65VT30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I've been looking for a 65"+ plasma for some time now that would not be in the 5 figure range. When we didn't hear of any plans for a 65"+ model below 5 figures coming out in 2012, I figured I might as well move forward and buy a 65" now.


Extensive research here helped me make the decision. Factors included; image quality, price, brand.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The picture quality is just what I was looking for. Over the past couple months of researching my wife and I were trying to convince ourselves to purchase the Sharp 80" LCD. We simply couldn't get comfortable with the image shortcomings that were important to us through LCD technology. The PQ of a high quality plasma captured us.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Having to be gentle with the unit when it's first purchased. You can argue that it's much like speakers - over time they break in and perform even better. I enjoy plasma technology (this is my third), but it's unfortunate I have to wait for the day I can do what I do with my 8+ year old PWD6UY...leave static images on it without any thought.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*An extra 15" diagonal.*










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Ship all 3D tv's with at least 2 sets of glasses.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The size of the unit in my house. In all the showrooms I'd seen it in, it didn't appear all that large. In the house it really sticks out. Not in a bad way - but even when off it's the focal point of the room. We're looking to see if can adjust our family room so it doesn't look like a big tv with a room stuck on it.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*For the majority of the units 65" and below, yes. Once you get above that size, plasma has to become more competitive in the pricing structure. Plasma technology came very close to losing me as a customer because size was important to me and my wife.


We're not looking for a TV to wow people because of it's size, we want a TV that will provide us both the immersion factor of going to a movie AND the ability to use it on day-to-day viewing, like snapping it on so our kid can watch 10 minutes of a show, or checking the news quickly, etc.*


----------



## c1courtney

1. The "Model" you have.
*Samsung PN64D550*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*My 7yr old DLP Blew It's 4th Bulb and the price was right - closing out 2011 model pricing - Don't give a rats arse on the smart TV features coming out since it's all available in my TiVo HD's, PS3 and HTPC*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Awesome Blacks and 3D*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Can't put my center speaker on top of it like I did my DLP*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Has all the features I wanted*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Put the 'video source' in the main menu as well has the source button*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How much heat it put off*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*After 2hrs I heard a pop and then a horizontal white line 5" thick at about 8" below the top of the screen appeared - took the unit back and swapped it for another one (same make and model)*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*$1899 for a 64" Active 3D Plasma I think is well worth it - Now $2699 MSRP wouldn't have been worth it for me.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*A bit of a glare during the brightest part of the day since it's a very shiny glass screen, this could be an issue for rooms which let in a lot of light from outside especially if the windows are behind where you sit while you're watching the TV. Full calibration features of the higher end Sammy Plasma's are achievable in the D550 through the service menu







why pay more?*


----------



## SAVholic

@c1courtney


Pretty awesome PQ on the D550, and everyone says that it will just get better after 100-200hrs. I have like maybe 30hrs and the set looks great right now


----------



## Qiuness

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PS64D8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size/Deal


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The Black levels and the colors are amazing!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The flickering when connected to the PC and the complicated menus


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Detailed description of the options, higher refresh rate!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Detailed description of the options, higher refresh rate!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The sheer size!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

The flickering is very annoying when used as a Desktop PC


9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

Still to expensive!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I would have like a black bezel on it, also i hope i don't have to return it because it cannot be used as a monitor...


----------



## kris achar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Qiuness* /forum/post/21827937
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> Samsung PS64D8000
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Size/Deal
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> The flickering when connected to the PC and the complicated menus
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> Detailed description of the options, higher refresh rate!
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Detailed description of the options, higher refresh rate!
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> The flickering is very annoying when used as a Desktop PC
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> i hope i don't have to return it because it cannot be used as a monitor...



Hi,


You can solve the flickering & refresh rate problem by just adding a HDMI type graphic card with 1GB Ram that supports 1080 resolution for your pc.And change the OS to Windows 7.But you computer must be at least Pentium D class with 2.6GHZ having about 1GB or more system Ram power.

I have connected my PC to my panasonic plasma 50 inches through HDMI connection and the clarity is amazing.


Here's a clip as to how its works,And kindly bear with the picture quality..

And you can see even the settings of the graphic card in there.







.


----------



## synthcomp

1. The "Model" you have.

*LG 50PA6500 50"*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Price ($745), value, overall performance
*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Looks GREAT, quiet, great blacks, depth, lots of color adjustments*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Like all (?) flat panels, the sound could be better, but I'm coming from an old projection TV that had a nice speaker cabinet. Easily remedied and nothing I expect from a flat panel.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*None.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Nothing yet - fingers crossed it lasts forever! (or close to it)*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*I LOVE it! After reading so many reviews, I was expecting to not like it or for it to have a problem. But that's the problem with reviews, you're really only getting a very small sampling of buyers. I also thought the glare was going to be much worse.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Nothing yet - fingers crossed it lasts forever! (or close to it)*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Maybe - 15 years ago $800 might have bought me a 32" CRT - now I have a 50" plasma. But that CRT would still be running today - more mature technology than plasma, but if I'm spending big $$ I want it to last - sometimes hard to believe how fast new stuff burns out.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Don't get too caught up in reviews and comparing in the store. Yeah, make sure there aren't 1000 reviews that say it blows up, and definitely go to look at it in person, but don't forget that in the end you'll only have 1 TV in your room, not others to compare it to constantly. ENJOY!*


----------



## Eisofen

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TX-P42ST33E*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The 46" GW30 wasn't available nearby and the ST33 was cheaper










3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Settings for calibration burried in Service Mode.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Calibration settings accessible as seperate profile, like the 'better' models.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Why not offer a 'plain' Plasma without all the bells 'n whistle like Viera Link / -Cast? Now I pay for features I don't need. I use it as a monitor, hooked to my AV Receiver. TV / Movies is all done by my HTPC. I don't even need built-in speakers.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The picture in relation to my 5 year old HD Ready Plasma









Now I have to watch all my BDs again.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Nothing so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yep


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

It's a decend (3D) Plasma for the price, ideal for every day use. If you don't care about 3D like me, it's fine, since there are no glasses included.


----------



## blaket81

Hi all, got a new plasma, so I thought the best place to post would be in got a new plasma thread! It's a panny 2012 model, TC-P5ST50. So far my feelings are mixed, what I really need are some "best settings" for this tv. Cable looked really bad at first but looks better now after tweaking some things, it is still the worst looking of anything though, and at first the motion looked off, almost like it was skipping. Dark scenes or dark areas of a scene are horrible, a lot of noise (pixelation), hoping settings can fix this. So far I've only seen that while on cable, haven't looked for it though. Blu rays look good, as far as I can tell games are good, I have only done games in 3D so far so I still have to see what they look like in 2D. Speaking of the 3D, I was pleasantly surprised, there was more of a wow factor for me than I was expecting. There is definitely crosstalk though, it's worse the farther you are from an object in the game, when you get right up it is crisp and staring you in the face. This is my first plasma, I've always owned lcd before this, in general plasmas seem to have a softer picture than lcds, which I do not like. If anyone comes across a best setting for this tv please let me know, thank you.


----------



## smimi10

1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P65GT30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I have a 42" Panasonic plasma that I enjoy quite a lot and wanted something larger for our HT.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Screen size and picture quality


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Internet apps are the only complaint I have so far. But it's only been a day or two.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


None that I can think of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Work a little harder on the internet apps.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


That it needed a wi-fi dongle for wi-fi.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Better than yesterday's.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


So far, so good. I think it's going to work out very well.


----------



## sepansk4

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN51E6500


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The price and the addition of the Black Filter Pro from previous model year.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

It's beautiful.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

It buzzes...







Maybe it will go away after it gets some hours under its belt.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Matte screen


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix the buzzing it's annoying.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

none.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Again it buzzes but thats it


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## overdrive79

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64D8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews, in-store comparisons.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

amazing picture like nothing I have ever seen.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

slight hint of brightness pops, didn't install the firmware yet to fix.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

nothing missing. Mine did not come with glasses though.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

keep them coming


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Pleasantly surprised to find that the bezel was darker than I expected, very stylish yet neutral in color, not like my old RPCRT with the bright silver color that stood out like a sore thumb.

Picture is nice and bright even with my patio blinds open.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.



9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

you get so much more bang for your buck now. you literally get twice the TV for the price of 10 years ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Thanks to the forum members for calibration settings. The TV was great out of the box, but phenomenal with the calibration settings. Everyone's jaw drops when they see this TV. It's THAT good!


Thanks.


----------



## ratpacker

1. The "Model" you have.


Zenith Z50P220, a rebadged LG. Go ahead and laugh, it's paid for.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


I was in the market for a new, larger tv and stumbled across this set on clearance at Sears. The picture looked good enough and the price was right, so I couldn't resist. I knew I could probably dial in a picture that was good to me, and thanks to this forum, I did.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


It has a picture better than it has any right to for what it cost, and saved me enough in my planned budget that I was able to but a new reciever with what was left over. I went from an Ed Wood level to a Roger Corman level home theater, lol.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


It's already starting to look small.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


For what I paid, I can't really complain about anything.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


Dunno yet.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


How much my two young boys love it. They love daddy's big new tv to play their games on.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None yet, knock on wood.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Hell yes.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## steinfire

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-P65GT30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I had a 6 year old 65" Mitsubishi DLP that died on me. I wanted to keep the good picture and not go down in size. Old TV was in a wall unit the wife loves. I didn't want to pay a ton for LED and loved the look of Plasma......the smallest size DLP is 73" and it will not fit.


I have been waiting a month for warranty company to try and fix my old TV so it gave me some time to research and narrowed it down to the Panasinic TCP65GT30 or Samsung PN64D7000.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Everyone was pushing LED but I did not want to pay for the size I needed and I think the LEDs look like a big computer screen. I love the look of the Plasmas, people were trying to steer me away talking about the glare and burn in. I got a outstanding looking picture in the right size and its 3D too.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*not sure if break is needed but I'm playing it safe watching my blu rays that are 1.78.1 or 1.85.1 to fill the screen. Its like watching for the first time again. The only think I did not like was not getting ANY glasses with a 3D tv......I think they should be required to include at least one pair per 3d tv.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*maybe a hidden front hdmi input*










6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Include at least one pair of glasses with ALL 3D TV's!*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*the picture and even the way it looks when it is off*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I think they are better but I'm still hung up on including glasses with the TV......they would be worth it if they included a starter set with glasses and one 3D disc(even if it was a demo).


Its like the manufacturers are saying "you can get this really cool and advanced 3D tv and it will look great! Make sure you show all your friends so they can buy one too........BUT we are going to make you spend more money to show you how it should really look."*


----------



## Kalani

^^ I recently read a study that less than 10% of the people who have 3D TVs ever watch any 3D content on them. You need a 3D BluRay player (which few people have), a 3D blu-ray movie (which are often quite expensive compared to the regular BR discs, let alone DVDs which are still far more popular... and frankly there are very few 3D titles available in the first place) and the glasses in order to watch that. And then there are those who get headaches when watching 3D, or have visual issues and can't even see the 3D effect properly. Compatible glasses can be had for around $40-50 for the few people who really want to do it.


The biggest advantage to 3D in your set is the fact that only the best sets with the best 2D quality can support 3D... so rest easy, knowing you have a great 2D TV that also happens to be able to do 3D.


----------



## steinfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21900053
> 
> 
> ^^ I recently read a study that less than 10% of the people who have 3D TVs ever watch any 3D content on them. You need a 3D BluRay player (which few people have), a 3D blu-ray movie (which are often quite expensive compared to the regular BR discs, let alone DVDs which are still far more popular... and frankly there are very few 3D titles available in the first place) and the glasses in order to watch that. And then there are those who get headaches when watching 3D, or have visual issues and can't even see the 3D effect properly. Compatible glasses can be had for around $40-50 for the few people who really want to do it.
> 
> 
> The biggest advantage to 3D in your set is the fact that only the best sets with the best 2D quality can support 3D... so rest easy, knowing you have a great 2D TV that also happens to be able to do 3D.



I have a PS3 that I could use for 3D and an older Sony Blu Ray player (not 3d) that will only play a blu ray after I play a standard DVD a few minutes










I know I would not use it all the time but I also have DirectTV and I think they have 5 3D channels. I recorded the Masters in 3D and something else just to see how it would look......but can't b/c they didn't include glasses and it is just frustrating me even more that this happened earlier this week.


*see below*



I saw where the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 was a good 3D Blu-ray player and found it at Best Buy on clearance. I saw the price and thought it was a good deal then I saw the little yellow sticker saying "Receive Avatar Blu-ray 3D by mail" and I thought .....whoo hoo










I asked the BB guy if this was still good and he said yea.


I have not opened the box yet and thought I'd check online to see what the details were and found out the deal ended Feb 29th 2012!!!!










I called Panasonic and Best Buy and they will not backdate it or honor it.

http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/pdf/rebates/18020.pdf 



> Quote:
> Panasonic has once again expanded its Panasonic has expanded its Avatar 3D Blu-ray promotion. Now, if you purchase a qualifying Panasonic 3D Blu-ray player or home theater system between March 1, 2011, and February 29, 2012, you can receive a bonus copy of Avatar on Blu-ray, exclusively from Panasonic, after mail-in rebate.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5953 


Why can't a company just include it in the box instead of making you mail off for it anyway?










stupid little yellow sticker!!!


----------



## Dstew419

1. The "Model" you have.

PN60E8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this model?

Reviews

Price

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

PQ

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

BREAKING it in! The LED I exchanged it for I didn't have to worry about laying down during transfer from store. Also didn't have to worry about IR!

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Include 4 pair of 3D glasses like the LED version (unes8000)

Completely eradicate the buzzing! Not terribly loud right now,hopefully it calms down with age ?


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Sometimes buzzes if contrast is too high.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Compared to LEDs?


----------



## Peyton88

1. The "Model" you have.
PN64E8000 received it YESTERDAY!


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Friend bought a 60" so i had to stick it to him ... and of course PQ


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The freaking size and PQ


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

living in Van, BC Canada and being a hockey nut, PQ is still better on their LED model ... my two cents ... also still trying to link with Shaw PVR and having a hard time ... but just got it yesterday so will play around with it some more.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

ATM machine


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix your quirks on voice recognition ... only works 60% of the time


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

the PQ!!!


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

so far just the quirks on voice recog.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

by Far!!


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

the FIRST THING i wanted to notice was the humming that i keep on reading on peoples threads ... but heard absolutley NOTHING!!!! ... CRANKED UP THE VOLUME too ... still NOTHING ... so i guess i am one of the lucky ones ... overall, an EXCELLENT TV worth every penny!


----------



## dominick_

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P46ST30


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Impulse buy - saw a display unit at my Target. $450 including tax and warranty.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

We have a 55" VT25 in our living room and I like already having gone through the 3D honeymoon. Got the glasses, got the programming (VZ Fios), just need popcorn.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

A little bit of clay faces on TV, maybe it's a VZ Fios thing (we went from DirecTV to Fios last month). Would like a little more swivel with the base. Even NIB Panny's do not come with glasses, what gives?


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

100% resell value


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Proactive post-purchase support in terms of upgrades. And of course a pair of 3D glasses.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Since it was a display model, I was really glad that it didn't exhibit any known problems: fluctuations... streaks... etc. I guess Target did the breaking in for me?


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet. No buzzing with bright picture either.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. We use our TVs for a lot of purposes (photos, gaming, monitor, movies) and now that I don't have as much time to hang at the pub for football/soccer matches, or going out to movies with the missus (kids!), etc, the TV is a big part of our home's entertainment backdrop.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I don't blame folks for doing their homework and being as educated a buyer as possible. I do the same. But there comes a point when you have to make a decision and stop sweating the small stuff. By and large, no TV is going to be the be-all, end-all transcendent TV - they all have their pro's and con's and, yeah, there are lemons too. Lest we forget that next season's model is going to be bigger and better than ever. Just CYA when you make your purchase and at the end of the day, enjoy your well-spent $$.


cheers/dom


PS. If you are in the DMV area and want a 32" Panny CRT from 2004, you are more than welcome to pick it up. Make sure you can lift at least 160lb


----------



## audio1der

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64D550

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Most of the picture of better Samsung models, no features I won't use.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Plasma Buzz, clearly audible at fairly low volume levels.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

if it grew a little.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

SILENCE THE BUZZ.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Phenomenal picture quality/crappy buzz.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Buzz (sorry, I know I sounds like a broken record)

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. This was a prcie beat over & above a model closeout deal. Would pay it again in a heartbeat.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

- Thanks to this forum and members for providing an abundance of information. Having a break-in procedure , known previous model issues, and improved calibration settings made the setup that much quicker, and we are already enjoying the unit. Would like to add how pleased we were with the Sonax tilting wall mount; GREAT engineering, well made unit.


----------



## Phades

1. The "Model" you have.

PN64D8000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price/Picture/Styling/Features/Cheap 3D Glasses


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The picture quality is just fantastic. I also love how thin it is and how great the TV itself looks.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

For a flagship model, it really should have included 3D glasses. That's lame it doesn't.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Glasses in the box. Auto Calibration (I can dream)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Figure out the buzz problem or some way to mask it. I don't have issues with it, but it's a widespread problem that is turning customers away.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How amazing the picture is right out of the box. Also, the styling is just fantastic. Makes my other TV (a Panasonic) look fugly by comparison. Many may not care, but large TV's are basically a piece of furniture. Looks matter.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Had to update the logic board firmware to get rid of FBr. Gone now, but I shouldn't have had to.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Without a doubt. I paid over $2k for my 58 Panasonic S1 a few years ago. I got a 6" bigger screen with a FAR better picture for only a couple hundred more.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Don't read too much into reviews and what other people think. Form your own opinion. I personally get obsessed with the problems that other people point out and it affects my enjoyment of my purchase. I'm convinced that most of the time, I never would have noticed any issues if I hadn't gone looking for them based on some review or forum post I read. I ended up replacing my first PN64D8000 because of buzz. Honestly though, I think that if I hadn't read so much about it and gone looking for it, I don't know that it would have bothered me. I fell victim to the "what has been seen cannot be unseen" problem.









That said, I'm glad the 2nd one is perfect. But I had to go through a lot of hassle to get here......


----------



## Chocolatemilk

1. The "Model" you have.
*TC-P65VT50*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*I wanted to get the best set I could under 4K for my den*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*It is pretty, very pretty.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*The power cord location and the HDMI should be recessed further into the side of the set.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*A 75 inch model*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Include 4 sets of the 3D glasses.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How good the color, contrast, and image smoothness is at factory defaults*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Well, price is always based on the person. I was looking at the Sharp Elite before the Panasonic, so I was fine with spending the money.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*After looking at the ST Models and finally getting to see a VT, I am glad I waited a bit for the VT. The subtle differences would have driven me crazy over the course of a year, not getting the best I could afford.*


----------



## brody76

Holy ****, you just paid 3500$ for a TV. 


Didn't know there were so many Panasonic fanboys, impressive.


----------



## HAmmer32261

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P55VT50


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I wanted the best plasma available and Panasonic has it.

Plus the price was very reasonable


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Everything!


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Wish I would have had the room to get the 65" VT50


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has everything I ever wanted in a HD tv


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Don't ever stop making these quality sets


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The biggest surprise was how incredible the picture is right out of the box

And knowing it will be even better after a calibration


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet (it's only a few days old)


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

To some yes to others no


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Couldn't be happier with this tv it's my first plasma and I'm glad I took the plunge and got it


----------



## Steves55

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic TCP55GT50*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*I was already convinced- need to convince wife we needed plasma. Took her to Pauls TV & let the displays sell her. She was sold before she knew it was plasma. Win!*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Color & clarity. Huge wow factor right out of the box.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Screens a bit glary but all windows are shuttered so I can black out the room at noon.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*A remote like the Harmony. I need 3 remotes to watch anything so all my displays usually get the Harmony remote so I can push 1 button. Would be nice if someone would step up & offer a quality remote.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Some free 3d glasses & a 3d movie would be nice.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*That it looked even better in my home than in the store. That the display was brighter than expected.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None but it's only been 2 days.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*More affordable today. Look at the Pioneer Elite prices from 6 years ago in comparison.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Harmony doesn't have model listed in the database! Had to learn the existing remote. Not Panasonic's fault but just a heads up.*


----------



## CaTaSTrOphiK

1: Panasonic tc-p65vt50


2: It's the best out there.


3: Everything


4: All the extra features I don't use that I pay for..


5: Less..


6: Include 3d glasses


7: No IR at all and how well it handles sun.


8: None except wanting to get it calibrated to see if it really can get any better.


9: Definitely


10: Buy it if your thinking about it...


----------



## aeonicos

1. The "Model" you have.

Panny 65"VT50


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The VT50 appears to be the current state of the art (IMHO).


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Image details are fantastic, even new out of the box. Still have a couple days worth of conditioning, then calibrated, so I am expecting great image quality based on what I see so far.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing at all.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None that I can think of.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

The inclusion of at least 2 pairs of 3D glassed, I mean it is the flagship model after all.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good the image is out of the box.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None at all.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I can only speak to mine as this is my first plasma, but, absolutely.



Ric


----------



## Wurms

1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 60PM6700*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*It was $500 cheaper than the Panny ST50, plus came with two free 3d glasses, plus knocked me down into a cheaper protection plan, so it came out to be almost $700 less than the ST50*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*The picture quality. Blacks are stunning.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Reflections!!!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Cheaper 3d glasses, and an Espn3.com app*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*If its Magic Remote ready, just include the damn thing*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Picture Quality. Coming from a rear projection TV, the PQ was an amazing step up*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Prices a half of what I got my rear projection TV 4 years ago, and it didnt come with any cool features.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Spend a little more for a quality product. Do your homework*


----------



## mikejedi123

1. Panasonic TC-P60GT50


2. Had a great picture in the store.. and the price was right.. blew away all of the LED's I have seen.


3. Picture quality al the way.. colors are outstanding .. as are the deepest blacks I have ever seen on a TV.


4. nothing i can think of.


5. more apps?


6. include 3D glasses with the set.


7. Amazed at how big a difference the picture quality was over my old Sammy DLP.


8. None so far


9. YES


10. make sure uou check all of the TV's out before buying.. I first had a LED in my home and it was horrible.. I then exchanged it for this TV and it blew away every LED I have ever seen.


----------



## UGAd13

*1. The "Model" you have.* Samsung PN51E530

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* 5+ year old 720p DLP died and wanted to upgrade to a Plasma. With a young family and another baby on the way it cuts into the budget a bit, but I wanted a good performing plasma at a decent price. It was between the Pan U50 or the Sam E530 but the store I went to was out of stock on the Pan U50 so I went with the E530

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* Black level and the amazing color

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* Glare – quite a bit more than the DLP but it’s not terrible.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* Maybe additional HDMI inputs, but for the money it has everything I wanted.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* The owner’s manual is weak, but other than that it’s what I expected.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* How much better HD cable and Blu-Rays look.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* YES… for


----------



## ckelly5

*1. The "Model" you have.* Panasonic TC-P60ST50

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".* Moved to a new apartment from across country and our couch went from 7 feet away to 15 feet. Our 46" was not long for the new living room. The Panasonics are getting amazing reviews and "buy it" recommendations, and the rec from the Wirecutter was the one that put me over the edge.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.* Black Levels, for sure.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.* Image Retention/ Burn-in worries (first plasma), The plasma "Buzz", but I'll get used to it.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.* Another HDMI input, but I really only have three devices, so I'm being greedy.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.* Would love to see HBO Go/ MAX Go offered as apps.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* How Blacks the blacks are. fantastic, coming from a long line of 3LCD/ LED LCDs.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.* None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* Very happy with the price. I paid. this 60" set with arguably a better picture was $600 less than what I paid for a 46" Sony LED 1.5 years ago

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* Excited to see how this set works after the full break in period!


----------



## vilas

1. *The "Model" you have.* Panasonic TC-P65VT50


2. *What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"*. Upgraded from a 6yr old sony SXRD rear projection, did my research and found out that this is the best TV you can buy.


3. *What you like best about your Plasma.* Black Levels, for sure. great WOW factor


4. *What you don't like about your Plasma.* So far the sound. For such a big and great picture, it sounds really bad


5. *What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had*. that it came with a pair of 3D glasses? Not really a feature issue but couldn't think of anything else


6. *What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma*. Make the smart tv interface less clunky


7. *What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.* How Blacks the blacks are.


8. *What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma*. None


9. *Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.* considering people paid $10,000 back in the day, ofcourse.


10. *Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* Can't wait to see the improvement after getting it professionally calibrated


----------



## iBoB

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN60E7000


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

After auditioning it along with a few other brands at that size. To me it had a better 2D and 3D picture than the others.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Vastly improved picture compared to my LCD's.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Having to watch for IR and burn in. Just want to game on this thing without worry.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Can't say I'm missing anything.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None at this time. Get back to me in a year.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How good it looks using movie mode alone.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

none


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. In fact I'm stunned by the lower prices these days.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Picture taken in a fully lit room using an iphone4.


----------



## slclem001

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P55UT50


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I was considering ST & UT models. Filter on the ST model bugged me so I purchased the UT series. The UT picture looked sharper in the store to me.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture. Black level. Colors. Viewing angle.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

While I will probably not use additional connection it would be good to have one more HDMI or componant connection. I wish WIFI was built in. Better sound.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Built in Wifi.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better sound.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Picture quality from every angle.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

No problems.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I think Panasonic plasma prices are worth the money.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Nothing much additional. It would be good to have better audio. I use a separate receiver & speakers so audio is not a problem for me but if something happened to my audio system I would not be satisfied with the Panasonic system, and specifically the center channel or dialogue speakers. However, I knew this before I made the purchase and it was not a deal breaker. I wanted the TV. If I have to use the Panasonic system I will. It is a great TV.


----------



## remodeler

1. The "Model" you have. *Panasonic 60ut50*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *This model was under budget and the picture quality was amazing. I campared to several other models Didn't need Wifi just wanted 3D and a great picture this one fit the bill.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma. *Picture quality Picture quality Picture quality Picture quality Picture quality Picture quality Picture quality*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Reflection*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Anti reflective coating on screen*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Include 3D glasses, even cheap ass ones to start with also make the base swivel.
*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *How good the picture looked in my home.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *YES I paid almost as much for a lessor TV 5 years ago that was an open box.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged. Do your research. Don't trust a sales guy advice. Some are great but some don't have a clue what they are talking about. Sometimes an incentive from an employer or manufacturer will influence their advice more than facts. Don't get caught up in hype. I almost spent a few extra hundred dollars on the next model up and finally decided, I don't need wifi to be built in ( I already have cat 5 outlets ran all over the house) Didn't care about the faster processor as I probably won't be using apps all that much. All of this is my own choices/opinions so take it as you will.


----------



## mnc

1. 65VT50.

2. Picture quality, design and ISFccc.

3. Incredible black levels and colors.

4. Buzzing.

5. Quicker way to change picture modes.

6. Move the inputs farther away from the edge of the TV.

7. Besides the deep black, how well the anti-glare works!

8. So far just the buzzing.

9. Absolutely!

10. Hopefully the buzzing will go away. If not, I will probably exchange it. I'm also going to get the Square Trade warranty. Coming from a 50" Sony 720p LCD RPTV, the improvement in picture quality is Mind Blowing! I actually felt almost queazy watching it the first day or two due to the increase in size and contrast!


----------



## stevel

1. Panasonic TC-P65VT50


2.Reviews, user comments here, styling. I was coming from a Sony KDS-R60XBR1 with the "Dumbo Ears" and I loved the minimalist styling of the VT50 compared to anything else comparable. I don't buy TVs very often, but my strategy is to buy the best I can afford and hope it will stay good for a number of years. Amusingly, my wife was pushing me for an even bigger set, though we did have some limits. A 70" would have worked, but the 65" is just fine. The picture is 5" bigger than the Sony but the set is physically narrower.


3. Picture quality and styling. Both are simply stunning and i haven't had it calibrated yet. I also like that the screen is less reflective than many other models.


4. Nothing really stands out as a "don't like". I didn't like the ad on power-up, but that can be turned off. The remote control sensor seems rather picky about angle.I'd be happier if the power consumption was lower, but I knew what I was getting into here and it's likely less than my old Sony.


5. Discrete on-off remote codes. (Maybe it has these, but my Harmony remote doesn't know about them.)


6. Include a full printed manual instead of the "e-help".


7. A picture that is stunning, with deep black levels. It also looks great with the set off.


8. First unit had a dead green subpixel. Dealer replaced it the next day, new set is perfect.


9. I am astonished at how much prices have come down over the years. I think I paid over $5000 for the 60" Sony back in 2005. That one can routinely buy a 1080p big-screen flat panel display for under $1000 is just mind-boggling.


10. Take the time to read through the whole "e-help" manual to make sense of some of the settings. Consider a belt/strap system to secure the TV to furniture and/or wall if there's a risk it might get pulled down. The Sanus ELM701 works very well for this.


----------



## Bet2ty

I suspect most home theater enthusiasts would be equally satisfied with a good plasma purchase.


----------



## mobius

New 60PU54 owner here.


----------



## 5thdimension

TC-P55UT50


I decided to purchase this unit after realizing i don't care about 3D, the whole point of upgrading from the U50 to the UT50 is to get the pumped up graphics processing power required for 3D imagery, it just makes 2D that much better.


It uses the same panel as the ST50


Life-like picture with very realistic color tones and shades.


Don't like the fact is has a life-span, if i had my way it would never get turned off.


Very happy with the feature set, if i wanted more or less features i would have selected a different set.


Swivel-stand would be nice, are you listening Panasonic?


First surprise was the lack of "buzz" as so many users have mentioned, do have ringing in my ear (mostly right) and that may account for my insensitivity, when i hear someone else mention a "buzz" sound i will look into it, already have a good idea it is the drivers

Second was the Video, very nice PQ and calibrated well.

Last but not least the Audio is very suitable all by itself.


Zero issues with the set and no hints of future problems however i plan on future proofing the set by modifying the cooling system to reduce component temps.


Worth every penny, if you shop around and wait for Black Friday, this is my first plasma and the last set i will ever buy, it will still be displaying a beautiful picture long after i am gone.


If you're the average Joe and you want a crisp bright picture with realistic color reproduction and excellent black levels than look no further,


----------



## atcdav

1. Samsung PN60E7000


2. Price for size, minimal IR issues (based on this forum)


3. Big improvement across the board from 5yr old DLP. Swivel stand is a nice feature if you are not mounting it.


4. Shadow depth,(nit picky here) but settings not dialed in yet and I am told to give it time to settle in. Sound is just OK a step down from my old DLP


5. I wish Samsung/Comcast got there act together to support HBOGO, even with app, it is not available for Comcast subscribers.I would like a bit more brightness and great gamma adjustability


6. Train your reps to know your products, they are useless. When researching TV, Samsung reps could only repeat what was on the website. Much more informed people in the forum here.


7. How much improved the picture is over my old DLP (also 1080p). No issues watching during daylight with skylights in the room. I was worried about that


8. Challenge to gain shadow detail but it improved greatly with gamma adjustment


9. I got mine at a discount. I am a bargain shopper...so for me no. I wait until end of year markdowns like we just had a couple of weeks ago. a $1250 P55GT50 is a bargain (even though I went another way)


10. With all the talk of plasma vs LED, I sold myself on plasma. For the value per dollar it is definitely the way to go but I had a 7100 series Samsung LED for a little while and the difference in PQ is small (IMHO). So I would say dont let all the hype of black levels sway you. The measurements are what they are but as far as viewing pleasure these 2 TVs I had/have are very close.


----------



## jack54

Wow, this thread is almost two year old. That HDTV is almost outdated.

Still have mine. Loving it every day.


----------



## jwalt

Panasonic TH-65VX300U


I looked at the 70" Elite, liked it alot... Almost purchased it. Was ready to pull the trigger on the panasonic 65" VT 50 when the local A/V store offered the vx300u for half of its retail (6500).


AMAZING PICTURE!!! I was willing to give up 5" of screen for a picture that, to me, was as good as the Elite at half the price. Massive amount of settings, some pre-programmed for easy tweeking. Example; several pre-set display modes for cinema, bright-light/ daytime watching.


glare is a problem, very heavy (132 lbs), and I have a concern about burn-in issues because of all the content that has stationary symbols somewhere on the screen.


this is just a monitor; no speakers, no webcam, no apps, no nothing. Just an accurate reproduction of the picture source.


Blacks are, in fact, black. Colors are beautiful and real. There is a smoothness to the picture that I have only seen in the Elite by Sharp/Pioneer. The VT50 wasn't bad, either.


I upgraded from a 2007 panasonic plasma. Wow, this is a big change in technology. Also, it is 3D and does a great job of handling 3D content. Uses IR glasses because it is a 2011 panel. The primary use for this panel is in professional situations where pictures or other media has to be represented accurately, however, it is awesome in a livingroom.


----------



## SFabozzi

Panasonic TC-P60GT50


Incredible television. Other then the babying needed during first 200 hours, avoidance of static logos (Thanks Fox News Channel)







nothing that I can say that's a real problem.


----------



## suffolk112000

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic VT50 55 inch*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*One of the best TV’s at a great price due to 2013 models being released.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*HUGE step-up from my older 50” Toshiba rear projection TV.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing yet. I was concerned with my room having a lot of windows and ambient light. But I rolled the dice and went against consensus and have ABSOLUTELY no issues with brightness in a non light controlled room. Love the blacks I am getting. TV is more than bright enough for the room.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*I wish the TV had come with some 3D glasses.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Don’t stop making Plasma’s.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*I am sure this is usually the case, but the TV performs so much better at home than the floor model did at the store*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*Had it for two weeks… no issues.*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I didn’t pay anywhere near MSRP. In my case yes,.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*No*


----------



## kamouflage

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic 60" VT60
*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

It was a close race between this and the Samsung F8500 but I was able to get a better deal on the Panasonic so that's what I went with. I'd give the edge to the Samsung for clarity. Panasonic has a more subdued look that I appreciate as well. Both sets are top notch.
*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Upgraded from a 42" S1, surprised that DISH HD still looks excellent even though I haven't changed seating distance and went up 18" in screen size.
*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Smart features are not as well done as the Samsung.
*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Samsung smart features interface.
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Besides what I pointed out in #4 nothing. Picture is absolutely phenomenal.
*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

Popped in a few movies that I've watched and just didn't realize how much detail I was missing with my old S1. I'm sure some was due to size but most was/is attributed to the high quality of this display.
*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far.
*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I think they are fair. It's unreasonable to think you can get something for nothing. If you want top tier you should expect to pay for it. There are more than enough adequate options that are very affordable.
*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Don't worry, be happy! Enjoy the set and don't go looking for problems. I think that is lost on a lot of people that become overwhelmed when purchasing a set and second guess their purchase the moment they see a dissenting opinion/problem/negative posted on the forums.


----------



## sbudbud

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic p65s60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

My friend had one and it was beautiful

3. What you like best about your Plasma.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Has a slight whine noise?

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

5D

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It was pretty big/heavy

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I don't know right now, haven't really used it yet, waiting to break it in

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I bought mine for $760 usd (brand new) so hell yeah

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## machavez00

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN60F5300


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


It came with furniture we bought (Arizona Roomstore)


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


Great picture.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


Possibility of burn in. I understand that this has been eliminated by pixel shifting technology.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


More HDMI inputs and 5.1 audio passthrough


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


enable audio passthrough


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


I can place my speakers next to it and not affect it.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


None so far


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


MSRP below $1K for 60" 1080P plasma is less than I expected.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


----------



## Kizzer


1. The "Model" you have.
*LG 60PH6700*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*It fit within my budget and they had it on clearance for $839. They even added 2 pair of 3D glasses since it didn't come with any.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*This replace a 50 inch Panasonic that was around 4 years old. Love plasmas over LED/LCD.*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Reflections!!!*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Anti-glare screen*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*Include a standard remote along with the Magic Remote*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The 3D is stunning! Also the "Smart" features are new to me so those are a nice addition*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None yet*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*13 years ago I paid $1500 for a projection TV that had horrid picture quality. So I think the prices are in line with the technology.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Do be misled by all this tech speak. If the picture looks good to you, that is all that matters. Don't spend more money on something just because someone says it's better. Do your homework, don't OVER do your homework. *


----------



## jontyrees

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P65S60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Great PQ at a great price, no extra cost wasted on features I don't need


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Size vs my previous 50" Panasonic plasma, great picture, love the blacl levels, price came down to meet my wallet


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Reflections - definitely more reflective than my previous set, even though that one appears to be just shiny glass. Maybe I need a layer of grime to settle on the screen.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

separate HDMI out port for audio pass through (I have a receiver issue)


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

keep developing plasma technology!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

how much better the black levels are vs my 6yr old Panasonic plasma, the price is the same now as my 50" was 6yrs ago


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

totally - I'm amazed at what you can get in the $1300 range now


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Buy what you want now, get the biggest thing you can afford, don't wait for the next advancement to come along - there's always an advancement coming! Once you get your new set, enjoy it, don't agonize over incremental improvements in PQ, etc through endless tweaking. Oh, and get an extended warranty.


----------



## tigerclaws




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here#post_3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 65" VT60 panasonic
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> Reviews here and checking it out at BB
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> Too early to tell
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> Too early
> 
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> Don't get out of business
> 
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> A little on the pricier side but I am not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## Big J

1. Panasonic TC-P65ZT60

2. Best picture outside of OLED.

3. Stunning picture-blacks are amazing.

4. Smart TV could be better-instruction/owner's manual could be a lot better.

5. It has more features than I need, and will probably use.

6. see #4

7. How much better it was than my 8 year ils Sony LCOS set.

8. None

9. Yes. This should last me until OLED is cheaper and has any bugs worked out.

10. I haven't had it long enough to really put it through the paces yet. I have no 3D sources, but will be upgrading my Oppo-83 soon

Well worth the price-if you can swing it, get it.

J


----------



## tubayj

1. The "Model" you have.

TC-65PS64


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I could care less about 3D and the extra processing magic. Value for my money was what I was looking for in a new set. I'm very happy now!


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The blacks are incredible and colors are vivid. Also glare is not a problem due to the louver filter.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I wish Panasonic made a plasma in the 70in size range but 65in is still plenty big for most people.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish it had that extra yellow pixel like Sharps technology so I'd get awesome yellows. LOL

It's perfect the way it is!


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

PANASONIC PLEASE KEEP MAKING THESE WONDERFUL SETS! DON"T EXIT THE BUSINESS!


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I was blown away at the size but after a couple of days it somehow shrunked and I wanted an even bigger plasma.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. No buzzing, popping, or burn-in what so ever.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Definitely yes; the best $1200 I spent so far. I was also debating about the 65ST60 but $1000 more for the same size was just not in the budget.


----------



## kkirsche

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P65ST60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

C-NET and AVS Forum user reviews / feedback


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The amazing color reproduction


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

How heavy it is and the fact I don't have someone else to help me move it should I need to.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A better "Smart" UI similar to the top end Samsung's. I find that more intuitive. But I have other devices that do most of the "Smart" functionality so it's no big deal.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Please include a better owners manual with more in depth information about it and recommendations. I think it would help me learn about it and all the many features it has.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Watching Pacific Rim in 3D. I always thought 3D on TV's was nothing more than a gimmick, but after watching my first movie at home on such a large screen was like having my own movie theater. It was amazing and breathtaking.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

So far, I haven't had any. I know it's early (32 hours or so on the panel), so I don't wanna jinx it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes and no. This is a fantastic TV that looks amazing. I wish it was more transparent why the pricing increased so quickly as the size increased. I am happy with the cost but wish I could have gotten it for less as it would have been easier for me to handle.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Buy it when you want it. I know I play the waiting game and am always interested in the next big thing. But if it works and you are happy with it, get it. If it's an upgrade, and to YOU (and maybe your wife / family if you are in that situation) the gain is there for the cost, do it. Waiting just means you aren't as happy for as long since there is always something on the horizon.


----------



## sooke

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-P60ZT60.


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Best PQ of any Panasonic plasma, particularly for a well lit room, lower input lag than ST60, and it was on sale.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Deep blacks, pure vibrant colors. Makes almost everything (shot in HD) look gorgeous.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Minor IR that eventually goes away. Would like to be care free about what I watch.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

One or two more HMDI inputs would be nice.

A built in "pixel flipper" like the one on the DIsney WOW disk. The built in screen wipe is less effective at scrubbing IR.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Moot, but see #5.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

I can see rainbows like those on my old DLP.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Minor IR, and I can see rainbows.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

On some models, particularly the ST60. VT60 was priced too high compared to ST60, and ZT60 was priced too high compared to VT60 when considering the relatively small enhancements.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

April build date. Very little fan noise.

You can read my full review here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1474480/official-zt60-owners-thread/3030#post_23710804


----------



## beam me up

1. model you have

Panasonic 55VT60

2. What convinced you to purchase this model

reviews, does what i want - fits in my cabinetry

3. What you like best

unbelievable picture quality- deep blacks

4.what you don't like about your plasma

manual is poor

5. What feature ( s) you wish your plasma had.

nothing yet- same reflection as my pioneer; very little.

6.What advice, or suggestion would you make to the manufacture about your plasma.

DON'T STOP MAKING THEM!

7.What was your biggest "surprise" after you received your plasma.

Just how beautiful it looks; on or off

8.What " problems or issues" have you had with your plasma.

none so far- no buzzing or IR - 200 HRS.

9.Do you really think todays " prices are worth it.

Yes- i paid $ 6 grand for my pioneer plasma 10 years ago.

10.Any additional information you want to add is encouraged.

This is the best money i have spent for a very long time! This Plasma is replacing my 50" pioneer plasma; and is doing it well.


----------



## jasondjulian


1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC-p55s60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Picture quality and screen size for the price.  Couldn't afford the ST60 or higher.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Absolutely stunning color reproduction, deep dark black levels. 


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Lack of good documentation for advanced options and picture settings.  (Cant adjust picture mode or pro settings unless on a 1080 source... did not know that...)


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Infinite black PRO panel.. although time will tell, that may be an unnecessary upgrade in terms of real world viewing.  

Also wish I had the "2500 FFD" .... I am an odd duck that actually enjoys the SOE from time to time... I enjoy the surrealism that it adds and think its kinda cool, like a 3D roller coaster.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

Maintain firmware and software updates despite discontinuing the models.  It would be nice to see new features or abilities added via software. 


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Despite being incredibly reflective when off, when powered on with a picture, there is VERY little reflections seen, even my 400light Christmas tree 4' to the left of the screen cannot be seen.  Excellent daylight viewing when powered on.  I also expected the two 26w CFL (100w incondescent equiv) Stand lamps directly across from the plasma to be visible.. they in fact are NOT, and this is good. 


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

NONE.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes.  It is a very competitive market, and thanks to this, and advancing technology and cheaper manufacturing, the consumer wins.  Its hard to find a really bad tv for a really horrible price nowadays. 


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

none needed.


----------



## apannyvt60


1. The "Model" you have.

 

*Panny 55" VT60*

 

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

 

*Panasonic Plasma lover ever since and based on what I've heard, read and seen, I knew I couldn't go wrong with this TV. I originally wanted a 55" ST60 (space constraint on my family room) but they did not have it anymore so bought it up a notch and got the VT60.*

 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

 

*Like everyone else, Black Levels!*

 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

 

*That its one of the best TV's out there and I have no clue on how to calibrate it.*

 

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

 

*Should include a calibration disk*

 

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

 

*App to interface with wireless hard drives.*

 

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

 

*Best picture quality EVER!*

 

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

 

*So far none.*

 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

 

*Yes. I actually bought mine like 500 less than that actual price. If I looked harder I know I could've gotten a better price but I think its really worth it.*

 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

 

*Will calibrate my TV tonight using the AVS calibration disk. I'll post results once I'm done and let you guys know how it turns out.*


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroadus*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here/300#post_7044283
> 
> 
> Went to Best Buy last weekend and was able to get the Panasonic TH-37PX50U on sale for $300 under MSRP and 36 month no interest financing. This is my first plasma purchase and my first tv purchase since I bought a Sony Wega 7 years ago. I'm very excited about joining the world of the audiophiles. Now, I have my eye on the Sony S70 DVD player. I did most of my research on this board and I look forward to posting questions in the near future. After looking at some of the pictures in the gallery, I'm excited about putting together a killer HTS.



It's been 7 years since I bought my first plasma (37PX50U) and today I received my second, a Panasonic P60VT60. The 37PX50U has been fantastic and is now relegated to the spare bedroom.


----------



## rcapprotti

  
 
 

my new 151 elite that was a warranty exchange from pioneer was delivered on 1/21/14 right now I am running break in slides I have about 62 hours on the new elite


----------



## rcapprotti

  

and to go along with my new 151 is a new Panasonic BDT500P Blu-ray player and a new Bose Acoustimass 10 series IV


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcapprotti*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here/2100#post_24262405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new 151 elite that was a warranty exchange from pioneer was delivered on 1/21/14 right now I am running break in slides I have about 62 hours on the new elite



How can the pioneer be new in the box?


----------



## rcapprotti

like I said in my post it is a warranty exchange from pioneer new not a refurbished new in fact it is the Third new kuro pioneer has sent to me in the last 9 month,the fist 6020 they sent had a broken plasma panel the next 6020 they sent Lasted about 3 month before it had problems dark spots on the screen they tried 2 times to fix it before the service man said the plasma panel was bad.so for a cost of $410 pioneer upgrade me to a 151 elite that's how it was new in the box well 3 days ago it was new in the box


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcapprotti*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here/2100#post_24262522
> 
> 
> like I said in my post it is a warranty exchange from pioneer new not a refurbished new in fact it is the Third new kuro pioneer has sent to me in the last 9 month,the fist 6020 they sent had a broken plasma panel the next 6020 they sent Lasted about 3 month before it had problems dark spots on the screen they tried 2 times to fix it before the service man said the plasma panel was bad.so for a cost of $410 pioneer upgrade me to a 151 elite that's how it was new in the box well 3 days ago it was new in the box



I realize that but they haven't been available for several years and I've been looking. Directly from Pioneer?


----------



## rcapprotti

sorry I misunderstood your question. pioneer still has 9G kuro not for sale but just for warranty replacement I was surprised they upgraded me to a 151 but the only reason they did that is because I have had so many problem with the 2 6020 model.now when they offered me the 151 it was not for $410 like I said they wanted $1000 I told them I was no going to pay that so after going back and forth we came to the price of $410,who knows when all the kuro owners warranty run out then maybe they will sell them to the public they did tell me they had no more 141 because I tried to get one


----------



## mbroadus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcapprotti*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here/2100#post_24262596
> 
> 
> sorry I misunderstood your question. pioneer still has 9G kuro not for sale but just for warranty replacement I was surprised they upgraded me to a 151 but the only reason they did that is because I have had so many problem with the 2 6020 model.now when they offered me the 151 it was not for $410 like I said they wanted $1000 I told them I was no going to pay that so after going back and forth we came to the price of $410,who knows when all the kuro owners warranty run out then maybe they will sell them to the public they did tell me they had no more 141 because I tried to get one



Good deal...happy they worked with you. I would like to get one for my wife.


----------



## rcapprotti

Thanks


----------



## jasondjulian


How the heck long is the Pioneer warranty?  Didnt Pioneer stop selling these in 2008 or 2009?  I assume standard 1 year warranty from the MFG?  How does that get you to 2014?


----------



## fluxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasondjulian*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here/2100#post_24271341
> 
> 
> How the heck long is the Pioneer warranty?  Didnt Pioneer stop selling these in 2008 or 2009?  I assume standard 1 year warranty from the MFG?  How does that get you to 2014?



I 'm not sure about over there, but in the UK some were sold with a 5 year warranty. Panasonic have also been offering that this year for in-store purchases, but I understand that is not the case in the US.


----------



## rcapprotti

6020s here in United States only have a one year warranty how I had pioneer replace mine was they never fixed the TV after four times they sent me a new 6020 the only reason I have a new is because I had to pay for a upgrade there is a lot more to this story it has been going on for over 2 years


----------



## CamaroDrvr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheridave*  /t/381577/ok-your-plasma-you-tell-me-got-a-new-one-post-it-here#post_3552150
> 
> 
> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> *--- A: Samsung 64F8500*
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> *---A: It was my second choice after a couple months research, went to it after the top choice had fan noise I could not stand.*
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> *--- A: How bright it is and the pureness of the whites, first plasma I have owned where the whites are white and not light gray with a hint of blue*
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> *--- A: Nothing, for the first 2 months I did hate the source error message but they have since fixed that in a firmware update.*
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> *--- A: Has every feature I need or want. What they lack is a good manual, many of the tuning features are not explained well and some not at all past a one liner.*
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> *--- A: Stop indulging this insane notion that the producers and directors should have a say in how our picture looks and make every feature available on every source type (that makes sense). If I want to fill my screen with a blu-ray flick why are they stopping me, I should be able to choose to watch in the wrong aspect ratio if I prefer all 64" filled, if I do not mind the top and bottom getting chopped, why does Samsung make it their business to stop me. Panasonic is a little more liberal and things line Visio generally do not care at all.
> 
> 
> Put a little more money and time in the to manual, also not just to include the literal description of the setting but when there are trade-offs a little discussion on that also. Like on my Receiver (a Sony) it will give the pro / con of various settings where it is not naturally clear what the advantage would be.*
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> *--- A: The stunning brightness without messing up the colors, my jaw actually dropped seeing it the first time at home, and after a quick by eye tune using Disney WOW it got even better. This of course leads to the best picture in typical living room lighting I have ever seen! Totally blew my socks off in mid-day light levels (more than bright enough to read by)*
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> *--- A: I only have had the one issue, it used to pop and error message anytime you changed sources and it would linger for what seemed forever, this was fixed in 1112 of the firmware. On one firmware upgrade something went very south, but that only happened once and a factory reset corrected it. I have never actually had to go to Samsung for any support.*
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> *--- A: I think the Samsung 64F8500 was very well priced when I bought it, it was a grand less than the 65ZT60 I sent back and from my perspective delivers a better all-around picture. (The ZT60 in my opinion is still the best picture with absolutely ideal lighting).*
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> *--- A: N/A at this moment*
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



See my answers between your questions


----------



## ChrisFB

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic 65" VT60*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Panasonic Plasmas going away. Planning on upgrade anyway so just reprioritized to get this and take advantage of a solid sale price from Amazon and free delivery*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Black levels and colors*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*HDMI AVR channel doesn't handshake perfectly with my Marantz receiver other than the very first time I set it up. No matter what settings on the TV or Receiver so I'm going optical back. Not a big deal for me as I don't use apps or smart functions hardly at all but do want to Skype with family on the unit when I'm traveling. I also have a home theater PC to take care of the other functions.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Nothing really. Happy overall.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*None*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*That was a damn large box it came in*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*I paid around $2,200 which I think is more than fair. This is not a $999 65" bargain basement display. This is a reference picture display so one should expect to pay more. I don't know that I'd be willing to go $3000+ on it or the ZT as with family and many other priorities it's just not that important to me BUT for a long-term upgrade that was a long-time coming...my price works all day long and I couldn't be happier with the display.*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*None*


----------



## rcapprotti

It doesn't matter who makes our displays as long as were happy with them at the end of the day enjoy your new display ChrisFB


----------



## cbrnmarine


1. Samsung 64F8500 Plasma.


2. Overall performance, esp in bright rooms.


3. Picture quality.


4. Nothing; maybe a thinner bezel but that's nitpicking.  I'm skeptical about the evolution kit's future capability.


5. Teleportation.


6. See #5.


7. Its weight.


8. None.


9. To me, yes, but worth is very subjective.


10. I'm new to the forum and most interested in the communities' experience with connecting a new smart TV to an older AVR.  I have an Onkyo 605 that doesn't have ARC.  I want to use my 8500's "smart" features like Netflix and Vudu to watch 5.1 DD programs but I've read that I might only get stereo sound by running an optical audio cable from my 8500 to the Onkyo.


----------



## cheridave

Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.


Panasonic TC-P60ZT60


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".


Long time Panasonic Plasma owner, 3 prior Plasmas, confidence in the manufacture. On-line and user reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.


The styling, the many user controls for picture quality and calibration, and of course the "BLACK Levels".


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.


The rear firing speakers, what a disappointment. The digital optical out - output is stereo only.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.


I am completely satisfied with the features that came with this TV.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.


This is a moot point - Panasonic no longer makes Plasma TVs.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.


No surprises - This is my 4th Panasonic Plasma. I knew what to expect.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.


I am blessed so far, no known issues to report. No Fan or buzzing issues.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.


Yes, considering my first Plasma was close to the $8000 price range about 14 yrs. ago.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.


Take you time, do your research and purchase what feels and looks good to you.


Dave


----------



## gossamer88

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TC-P60VT60.*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Did NOT want to upgrade to LCD.*


3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Black level of course!*


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Nothing so far.*


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*A 4th HDMI.*


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
*Inputs could have been a little more towards the middle.*


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*How big it really is...to me at least.*


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None...knock on wood!*


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Absolutely!*


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*Can't think of any right now.*


----------



## Broadus


*1. The "Model" you have.*

 

Samsung PN51F5300

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

 

Somewhat limited budget and research (AVS Forum, Consumer Reports, other online sites) indicated it was a great "bang for the buck."

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

 

Colors and viewing angles

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

 

Having to pay attention to possible image retention issues. We keep our televisions for a long time, so we want the Samsung to stay in good shape.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

 

A picture setting that would automatically display the picture as it comes from the source, e.g. 4:3, 16:9, etc.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

 

Don't stop manufacturing plasmas unless there is an affordable alternative that has a picture at least as good.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

 

How good it looks inside. We had seen them on display at Best Buy, but you cannot tell much about them with the bright lighting and the televisions emitting their brightest light.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

 

None

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

 

Plasmas are a better buy than LCD/LEDs in terms of picture quality, especially at their price points.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged*.

 

Rumors are pretty strong that 2014 is the last year new plasmas are going to be available. If you need a new television, a plasma will be a solid choice to have while companies are developing the next best thing and prices get affordable for the masses.


----------



## Syn Zero

*1. The "Model" you have.*

- Samsung PN51F5300 and PN60F5300

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

- I missed the Panasonic ST60/S60 models and the Samung models were the next best option. I looked at the F5500, but my wife talked me into the F5300 models to save some money. We don't need 3D or Smart TV functions so the F5300 is a win.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

- The picture quality for the price makes both sets is a tremendous value.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

- The F5300s only have two HDMI ports. It isn't a big deal for the unit in the family room, but it makes hooking up my 360, PS3, and Wii U sort of challenging until I purchase a receiver. In a very close second is the performance in bright light, I wish it was just a little better.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

- Another HDMI input or two would be nice.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

- Please continue to produce plasmas as long as reasonably possible.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

- How good the picture quality ad color reproduction was.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

- None really, the included stand isn't as sturdy as I would like. Especially w/ young children around.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

- No doubt

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

- If you're like me and missed the Panasonic sets, the Samsungs while not as good (except the F8500) are still very solid sets. Get one while you still can.


----------



## labrucesr


Hi there,

1) LG 60PN5000 

2) Price.

3) The size 

4) HDMI (2 Inputs) 

5) More inputs and outputs

6) Include more connections

7) Picture quality was fantastic

8) No problems so far.

9) Yes

10) Get one!


----------



## Plasmalvr60


I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.


Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread


Tell me the following:


1. The "Model" you have.

 

 

*Samsung PN64F8500*

 

 

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

 

 

*Best rated plasma at Cnet, CR, Audioholics and AVS Forums*

 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

 

 

*Picture*

 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

 

 

*Not a single thing*

 

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

 

 

*Bluetooth*

 

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

 

 

*Manual is poorly written*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

 

 

*Picture is even better than I thought it would be*

 

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

 

 

*Manual is so poorly written I had to call support a couple of times*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

 

 

*Yes*

 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

 

 

 

*Smart Apps, and universal remote- iPhone size are great add ons.  No need for Roku or buying another universal remote.  *

 

 

*I hope it's as well built as my Pioneer Elite 1120, 9 years old and still performing well.  Picture however, can't compare to my new Samsung PN64F8500!*

 

*You can't hear buzzing unless you place your ear next to TV.  All plasmas buzz, but it can't be heard from a normal listening/watching position: 6-12 feet away.*

 

*Burn in is non-issue.  Break in TV by playing HBO for 100 hours and be done with it- even this isn't necessary, but I was extra cautious.  No news trailers or logos with HBO and lots of different content.*

 

*"You don't need no stinking slides" for break in period.*

 

 

Thanks.


Dave


----------



## cyberized

1. "Model" PN64F8500


2. Purchased because of Top Quality Picture


3. Picture


4. Not being able to really Sync the TV and the DTV Receiver etc.


5. Don't know


6. none


7. Constant WOW Factor!


8. NONE!


9. "Prices" worth it. YES, got one of last ones in my area for $2500


----------



## conja99

1. The "Model" you have.

pn51f5300


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Been thinking of getting on the plasma bandwagon for awhile, and the price was hard to beat.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

picture,picture,picture


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The warning in the manual about image retention


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More hdmi ports


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Better info on image retention


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The clarity of the picture.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Havent noticed any yet


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you are hesitating getting a plasma. Dont.


----------



## hairy48

The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN64F8500 (fw1120)
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Bought a Panny 65VT60, but it arrived with a cracked display behind the glass. After going round and round for 4 months with vendor and shipper, I decided to pull the trigger on the Samsung...NO REGRETS!!
3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Bright display, awesome black level performance, 3D, beautiful picture out of the box (Movie mode).
4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Love everything about the Plasma, but using the Remote as a Universal Remote is a bummer with a Comcast Dual Tuner DVR! 
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Haven't found any I've missed, yet.
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
As others have stated, the manual could use some work! A $3k TV should have more details and examples/scenarios of user options and settings. I'm just grateful I found AVS last year when I started the search for my large Plasma!
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
No shipping damage!! (no, really!) As far as the Plasma is concerned, the picture just blew me away! Lowered the Cell to 18 and set to Movie mode. Sometimes I feel the need for sunglasses.  In dark scenes, the detail and color saturation are better than I could have imagined!
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None with the Plasma, but again - for many, many years using the Comcast remote with multiple dual tuner DVRs, the Sammy remote wants to take on that role...but it isn't fully equipped to do so. Really have to be careful not to "change channels" while paused or have 15 minutes in the buffer!
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Got a decent deal from Paul's TV, but got a much better price on the Panny. Unfortunately, it's sitting in a box waiting on a refund that's probably not going to come. Given the killer picture and the apparent fact Plasmas are on the way out, I guess just "getting one" at less than MSRP makes it worth it.
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
We're enjoying the streaming features w/o having to add another AppleTV to our arsenal of peripherals and also like the layout of the Remote to have Netflix and Amazon on the pop-up More menu. ARC works well, as expected, and still getting familiar with features and settings. We've only had it a couple of weeks and are being careful breaking in with only 16:9 content (~120 hrs so far). *I am extremely happy with this set!! Picture Quality is OUTSTANDING!!!*


----------



## cjpk248

1. The "Model" you have.
pn51f5300

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Value of dollars spent to overall PQ is unbeatable.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
PQ

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Having to mind a break in period, potential IR.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
HDMI ports that faced downward behind the panel and not just the side ports. Also not sure if optical passes through Dolby 5.1.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
Ensure quality of panels.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
N/A, owned plasma before.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Very very very slight pink/magenta push on the right half of the screen. Not noticeable under normal content/conditions.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Absolutely.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Grab a 5300 or 8500 before they are gone.


----------



## mariokrt64

*Got my Panasonic TC-P55ST60*

Just got a Panasonic 55ST60 at my local Sears....Have been looking to buy it for several weeks...they had 3ea. and tonight were two left so decided to pull the plug before they sell off....I understand these cannot be find anymore and prices on Amazon were pretty high (used for $2000). It's new in box for $985+tax, 24 mo. w/o interest so I think I got a pretty good deal. I wanted a larger size but this was the only size left.....Will pick it up tomorow.....after reading several reviews I am looking forward to actually see if it is actually that good...hope I am not disappointed.....

BTW...I live overseas in Puerto Rico....I don't think they have listed in Sears website so it may not be available any longer in the USA....unless maybe a particular store????

They had a few in other local stores when I checked a couple of weeks ago, though.........


----------



## ejcrossl

mariokrt64 said:


> Just got a Panasonic 55ST60 at my local Sears....Have been looking to buy it for several weeks...they had 3ea. and tonight were two left so decided to pull the plug before they sell off....I understand these cannot be find anymore and prices on Amazon were pretty high (used for $2000). It's new in box for $985+tax, 24 mo. w/o interest so I think I got a pretty good deal. I wanted a larger size but this was the only size left.....Will pick it up tomorow.....after reading several reviews I am looking forward to actually see if it is actually that good...hope I am not disappointed.....
> 
> BTW...I live overseas in Puerto Rico....I don't think they have listed in Sears website so it may not be available any longer in the USA....unless maybe a particular store????
> 
> They had a few in other local stores when I checked a couple of weeks ago, though.........


How many people just bought flights to PR?


----------



## cajieboy

ejcrossl said:


> How many people just bought flights to PR?


Be sure to checkout Olde Towne San Juan and The Fort!


----------



## mariokrt64

*Just fired my 55ST60...meant turned it on...*

After three days waiting to get help to haul it to the second floor finally installed it today.....I was getting really anxious but my back problems prevented me from taking chances (with my back).......Got a quick look thru the component connection.....WOW...really impressed with the contrast and picture quality...Only I wished got a 60 inch but none was available so this was second best option....

When I got my Bravia LCD (3+ yrs ago) my first option was a GT plasma series they had in Costco but kind of hesitated at the moment and missed on the Panny...regret it...but since that moment always wanted to get the Panny Plasma....

Just Shuted it down until have time to read a little more on the master burn in thread on this forum to properly break it in.....

Now......will fire my Projector to watch the world cup...

BTW....you are welcomed to Puerto Rico anytime.....I bet there still a few ST's out there on the local Sears.....the way the local economy is and with LCD's selling much cheaper....and people buying more on size than PQ...

and you will enjoy it....and we need the toursim...on this instance HT tourism lets call it....


----------



## ejcrossl

*Pn64h5000*

1. The "Model" you have.
PN64H5000
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Reviews of how good the picture quality is, and great black levels. Then the sale price sealed the deal. 
3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture is outstanding, and their is no blurring/soap opera which I see on every LCD I have ever looked at
4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
The glare, the screen is like a mirror. A lamp w/ 60 Watt bulb takes over the screen. 
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Smart TV, but its really not an issue for me
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Some sort of filter for the glare. 
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How great the picture is. So many slaps on this set from it being a Pentile display, I was worried about the quality of the picture. 
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
The price for this set is outstanding. 
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Not much to really add. You get a great picture for a great price for a set this big. Coming from a 50" LG, this was a huge upgrade. So sad to see Plasma going away, I really hope they have something affordable coming in the next 5-10 years to replace LCD.


----------



## FilmReverie

1. The "Model" you have.

--- A: Panasonic 65vt60

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

---A: It had the best pq within my budget in a dark/darkened room. I do wonder if I should have gone with the st60 due to the price difference at times, but I do not regret my purchase.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

--- A: The contrast ratio and black level.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

--- A: Dithering is more noticeable then I would like in 3d.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

--- A: I wish I could have paid a little less and not had the camera and smart features.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

--- A: Your oleds that top plasmas at a similar price point better be coming soon. 

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

--- A: How large the box was and how heavy it was. My lg and old panny plasma are far lighter (attmitedly they are notably smaller 42" and 50").

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

--- A: The viera link can be a bit finiky with my blu-ray player. If you turn the blu-ray player on before the tv the controll via the tv remote will often not work. Likewsie the auto turn on blu-ray player with tv feature casuses problems that requires the blu-ray player to need to be unplugged from the wall and pluigged back in to be able to turn on.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
+
--- A: Where I live yes, it is still selling for less then rrp.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

--- A: Hopefully some fald lcd's can fill the gap between now and when oled's reach more affordable levels and are a proven product that lasts as the whole panasonic and samsung leaving the plasma market creates a rather bleak outlook for affordable tv's with great picture quality for the next few years.


----------



## FilmReverie

mbroadus said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *rcapprotti*
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/358366/width/500/height/700/flags/LL[iMG][/URL]
> [URL="http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/358361/"][IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/358361/width/500/height/700/flags/LL[/MG][/URL]
> [URL="http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/360692/"][IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/360692/width/500/height/700/flags/LL[IMG][/URL]
> my new 151 elite that was a warranty exchange from pioneer was delivered on 1/21/14 right now I am running break in slides I have about 62 hours on the new elite
> 
> 
> How can the pioneer be new in the box?[/quote]
> 
> Pionner apparently have quite a few brand new in boxes left for warranty claims.


----------



## Bodine

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 64/8500
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Seems to be the highest rated plasma left on the market
3. What you like best about your Plasma.

The contrast ratio and black level.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

My kids love the smart features
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

It has more than I will use

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep making plasmas

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How light it is and how much better the picture is than my Pioneer 5050
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None yet

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
We all would like to pay less, but we all want the best picture possible.
You have to find the set with the parameters that fit your eye and your budget.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Thanks to Chris at Cleveland Plasma for making this seamless, as he has before.


----------



## rishu_pepper

1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic 55ST60 

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Reviews online led me to believe this is the best performing plasma at this price point

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Price: A floor model at Best Buy, I got it for $1100 Cdn with 4-year warranty and calibration included
Performance: clearly outperformed the F5300 which I compared to side-by-side

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

it IS a floor model. I wish I could buy a brand new one but it was not available

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

even though it does a good job, it still reflects light somewhat

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Bring back plasma, Panny!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

awesome picture quality

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

N/A

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It was originally marked $1449, but after a chat with the rep/manager, I was able to get that deal and jumped on it. If it were the original price, I still think it's a decent price but I probably would have ponied up the cash for a new F8500

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Keep looking out there for floor models/open box for the ST60, they are still out there!


----------



## KB92

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN64F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
The ability for it to excel in many areas; manufacture incentive I received from Samsung made it over $1K less than a 65ZT60,

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Contrast. Almost no dithering. 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Input lag. I'm not as much of a gamer as I was at one time, but the delay is bordering upon unacceptable. Also my set does buzz slightly. It's not as bad as others have reported and it is not noticeable under normal viewing volumes, but it is there.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
A true game mode that brought input lag down to a reasonable number.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
If more were going to be made, I'd suggest going for deeper black levels even if that meant sacrificing a bit of brightness. But since the plasma ship has sailed, invest R&D in OLED.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
The TV really has to be abused for any type of IR to exist, which was surprising to me for how bright the TV can get.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Nothing other than the nitpicking observations listed above. I would classify those as "problems."

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
Flagship 65" TV's for ~3K? Absolutely.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I've now owned the TV for around 9 months and I have no regrets going this route over the VT&ZT. The TV has really exceeded my expectations and will most definitely keep me content until 4K OLED's have a few years under their belt.


----------



## clsgman

Just bought the LG60PB6650 to replace my old RPTV Mitsubishi. I know I took my time because the Mits still has a great picture. But a 60" plasma for $697 was too good to pass up.

Can anyone suggest settings? Watch mostly TV shows and movies in a darkened room


----------



## jhw59

Bought a Samsung 51" 8500 series yesterday but won't be able to accept delivery until 9/17 so plenty of time to read the threads! I missed out last year buying another Panny plasma so could not let this one slip away!


----------



## davis449

*1. The "Model" you have.*
Samsung PN60F5300AFXZA (60", 1080p)

* 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
Price , Size, Image Quality (especially considering the price), "Features" (or, rather, _lack_ thereof...3D, "Smart", etc. are things I don't care for and this model has NONE of them)

* 3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
Picture quality vs. LCD (of _any_ kind), etc.

* 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
Nothing.

* 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
Nothing more than what it already has.

* 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
As stated previously in this thread, KEEP MANUFACTURING THEM, PLEASE.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
No surprises, I knew what I was buying and this isn't my 1st plasma.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
None. Even the 2007 model 50" Hitachi 1080i plasma I bought as "last year's model" in Jan. 2008 as a "bedroom TV" still works perfectly with no burn-in (that can't be solved with a 30 min. white-out, anyway). It's now my "garage TV" as of this weekend after the Samsung was purchased.

* 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
Absolutely...but then again, it's now the year 2014.


----------



## fbov

Tell me the following:
Sure, but they're first impressions at best... hasn't been on 24 hours. 

*1. The "Model" you have.*
LG 60PB6900 plasma display panel replacing a Sony KD-34XBR970 HD-CRT

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"./*
Timing driven by impending end of plasma production. 
Choice by comparison of available products based on value vs. requirements, not just "who's best?" 
CR "best buy" rating. 
Price

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
Size (3x+ upgrade)
Micro-contrast, sharpness of fine detail (XBR970 phosphor mask was ~870 x 1080, not 1920x1080)
Macro-contrast, from highlight details to shadows; the whites hurt my eyes like the XBR did. 
Color saturation (watching U.S. Open tennis, bright shirts and dresses, bright sun onto white next to shadows, motion, crowd - great test)
Color stability, light-shadow (no hue/tint change as chroma and value vary)
Brightness... panel level doesn't have to be 100 for an excellent picture. 
Contrast; I'm used to a 100,000:1-class CRT. I'm seeing at least 10,000:1 in the tennis scenes
Motion rendition clear, little macro blocking?
Display set up wizard that guides you through a Joe Kane-type contrast/brightness and color set-up. 
Phone app.
Off-axis performance

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
Flesh tones sometimes lose detail - low contrast macro blocks - in local news broadcasts? 
It's supposed to be shiny showing room reflections, but it's no worse than the CRT, just bigger so a larger area is reflected. 
I'm fishing here... what's not to like?

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
Keyboard for internet (need to try the USB ports). Pointing devices have limitations. 

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
Improve packaging. First delivery had been dropped. A stiffer bottom box with better shock absorption may have prevented the damage. 

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
It was broken! Screen shattered on one corner. 
On the replacement, color saturation is so good it has me turning the panel level down. 

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
Arrived broken, since replaced. 
Price dropped the day after I bought it; vendor honored the lower price. 
Still in its first day, so I won't do critical set-up and comparison to the XBR until Sunday. 

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
34" CRT was $1K
60" plasma is $850
Seems like a no-brainer YES!
Now, the comparison differs if we're talking a Samsung 8500-series. 

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*
Brand new, no appreciable break-in as yet
Set up to Consumer Reports recommended set points; set-up wizard shows these set points are whiter-than-white and blacker-then-black with a little color error. I will revisit after breakin. I like a little WTW and BTB...
Viewing distance 80-100 inches on-axis. I find minimum viewing distance to be ~60" consistent with screen diagonal. 

Have fun,
Frank
'


----------



## VtecGSR95

*1. The "Model" you have.*
LG 60PB6650

* 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*
Price , Size, Image Quality (based on AVSForum reviews!)

* 3. What you like best about your Plasma.*
Picture quality vs. LCD (of _any_ kind), etc.

* 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*
Not sure I have the setting exactly where I want them yet....

* 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*
Nothing more than what it already has.

* 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*
As stated previously in this thread, KEEP MANUFACTURING THEM, PLEASE.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*
It didnt look quite as good as my Samsung 60PN5300 I returned

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*
None. 

* 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*
Yes

Side note.....I had a Samsung 60PN5300 that I used settings from this forum to adjust and LOVED it!! BUT, after 2.5 months, it started powering down at random, so I returned it. Wal-Mart had none left, so I got a refund, and found a deal on this LG with Dell, and have it. I don't know if I don't have it set right, or if its just the TV, but it doesn't seem quite as sharp as the Samsung was. Again, maybe I need to play with the settings a bit more, but as of now the Sammy looked a bit better.


----------



## azcatsfan15

*1. The "Model" you have? *
Samsung PN51F8500A (51", 1080p, 3D, Smart with WIFI built in)

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model?"*
Got it for less than $600 less than Best Buy from a guy on craigslist and it had less than 300 hours on it, wanted it for my bedroom, Awesome quality that I'm still getting to play with…

*3. What you like best about your Plasma?*
Picture quality vs. LCD… the ability to also have bright colors considering it's a Plasma! 

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma?*
Can't think of any thing else at the moment… absolutely love this TV!!

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had?*
Still discovering what this TV has to offer...

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma?*
Wish they would continue making them and to educate people more about the benefits of a plasma v. LED (faster game play, better in terms of watching sports)

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma?*
How light it is in case I have to move it from one room to another!  
*
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma?*
None at the moment.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it?*
Yes, because this particular model will last for at least 7-10 years… now I just need to get it calibrated so it can possibly last me even longer!?! Any suggestions as to whom to use? Best Buy Geek Squad has their calibration starting at $250 and it includes calibrating a TV plus one more unit (i.e. Receiver or Blue ray player)… Is Best Buy reliable?? Any one have any good experiences with Best Buy??


----------



## Xlay3r3

First post - been lurking for a while trying to absorb some knowledge before making the purchase. Just got it delivered last week although not fully up and running yet so more to come but till then... here it is:

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung 60/f8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Seemingly the "go to" panel still. I like to get the best at the time and keep it till it dies rather than something in the middle. Hoping this fits the bill and doesn't die in 5 years 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Too soon to tell. I was actually pleasantly surprised with the smarthub since the last time I had played with anything like it was on the fuji panels a few years ago and that sucked.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Two things now that I think I can remedy once I get some time... A) the stand is a bit too wide in the middle so my Sonos Playbar doesn't fit in front of the TV without hanging off the stand and B) at some time the screen gets really dark like a light sensor thinks the room is unlit. Need to find the settings.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
nothing yet but I'm sure that will change as I start using it

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
see 5

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
probably the smarthub. I figured it was hokie marketing BS but some of it looks to be useful other than we'll likely leave the input set to our HTPC since that's our DVR.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
none yet *knock on wood*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
hard to say since I haven't purchased a TV in forever

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
This was put in as part of a move to a new house so we haven't fully engaged in using the TV for daily use. This forum is a wealth of information though!!


----------



## psgcdn

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung 60/f8500

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Best in class at liquidation prices (at least for Canada).

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Overall image quality and outstanding black levels.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Seems to complain if i turn it on before my Optik TV decoder (has no source)

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Seems to have everything but the kitchen sink... Haven't tried streaming over DLNA yet.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Don't give up on plasma!
*
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The smart features as you turn it on. Was also surprised by (1) the nice metal remote with touchscreen, (2) voice and motion recognition as I didn't buy the TV for these features and didn't know it had them. 

"Surprised"? Maybe not, but very impressed with image quality. 

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

It went into screensaver mode every 10 minutes or so until I did a reset.
IR blaster won't reach my Telus Optik TV decoder 18 feet away.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

C$1750 for last year's flagship 60-inch? I think so.
*
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Love AVS. I would likely not have bought this TV without it.


----------



## Jamey Wagner

In the past 2 months, ive bought a ST60, c8000,f8500 and a st50


----------



## LyftedLyfe

Owner of a 60VT60 one of the best tbs ever made; and one of the last in october of 2013. plasma owner for life hands down. I had to buy my vt due to them not being made anymore and i had a ut 50 originally. panasonic owner at heart!


----------



## ProvencalleGaulois

*Just go a new ...*

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN60F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Reading rave reviews about it and a big price drop recently.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The contrast.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
The slight buzzing.


----------



## Q-the-STORM

1. The "Model" you have.
50 inch VT50

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
black levels

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
black levels and color

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
IR issues and it gets very hot

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
higher input that 60Hz


----------



## mlaverty

1. The "Model" you have.
Sharp LC-70EQ10U

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Low gloss big screen from a reputable manufacturer

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
It's big

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It's not big enough (It's screen is half the size of the projector it's replacing)

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Amazon Video built in so I didn't have to connect up my Roku

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Good service, had a problem getting Netflix to work, called tech support at 9:00 PM and I was up and running and enrolled in their special flat panel club.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How good the service was, much different then the Vizio I own.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
See #6 , netflix didn't work but now it does.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Pretty much, yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I didn't want 3D, didn't see the need for 4K, and wanted something a little more reliable than a Vizio, this was it.


----------



## sarends

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung 51" F8500 - PN51F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Originally bought Samsung 55" curved 4k - UN55HU7200FXZA
However, we have an older (2009 model) 50" Samsung plasma that we had grown to love (more than we knew) and the Samsung 4k LED just suffered too much PQ deterioration when viewed off angle for us to stomach. 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The richness of PQ and the ability to enjoy high quality picture from off angle

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Nothing yet

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Hmmmm, I think it wouldbe nice to see this TV in a 4k model! (but that will never happen)

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Nothing - love the TV - best set I've ever owned.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
That it was better than our 2009 model Samsung plasma


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I really had no idea that our 2009 Samsung plasma was so good - we were shocked that although the new (now returned) 55" Samsung 4k curved screen looked awesome head on watching 4k up close, it was fatiguing for almost all of our "typical" family viewing - we literally couldn't stand it. Seriously, we would have rather had our old 09 Sammy 50" plasma over the curved 4k Sammy. The new F8500 has really been perfect for us so far. We love the 51" F8500 so much I may try to pick up a 64" version for our basement.


----------



## Qc R. Cisna

1. The "Model" you have.

Pioneer PDP 5020FD Kuro

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
The amazing reviews

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture quality and the deep blacks

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
I like everything about it

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
None

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.
Keep making them

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
The quality

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Have not had a single issue with this TV in 5 years

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I guess so?

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Plasma/PDP-5020FD I love this tv I have had multiple other tv's and projectors since buying this tv but the pioneer has a special place and has had endless / countless hours of use and is still going strong.


----------



## dsskid

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN64F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Saw it at the 2013 Value Electronic's Shootout, and I preferred it's picture over the VT60. My family likes to watch tv with a few lights on, and this panel seems to nuetralize it well. Also, after reading many postings, it seems the F8500 is less prone to image retention. And finally, Samsung's decision to stop producing plasmas pushed me to finally make the purchase. 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Picture Quality.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It's not a 75 inch display.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
None that I can think of. It already has more features than I'll probably use.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Don't stop making them.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How light it was compared to the THJ58PZ700U it replaced. Weighs less than half.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None so far. No discernable buzz, or stuck/dead pixels (I'm not going to look for them either).

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
For $2,000....I considered it a great value for this display.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Buy one before it's too late! Don't miss the boat and have regrets later.


----------



## Chinisan

*1. The "Model" you have.
*
Samsung PS43E455

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*
Nothing really. First I was planning on getting the F4505 model, for some reason (well...money...bah) I bought an LG instead. Anyway, realised after I had put the order that the LG probably was a stupid choice. And just when I was about to cancle the order, but then they called me up just before that and told me that they didn't have the LG and that they would send me a Samsung 43". I asked if it was the F4505 and they said yes. Obviously, it wasn't cause I got the E455. But I don't want to hassle around with returning it. The picture is great, it was like $50 more expensive then the LG that I ordered, and they gave it to me without having to pay extra those $50 extra. And, from what I understand, the E450/E455 and F4500/F4505 are basically the same.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*
The black level (?)! It has this great CRT feeling about it. When the screen is black or mostly black, it's...well, more CRT dark grey, but it doesn't look wierd like the LCD that I had. And, hey, it's way bigger then the small 32" I had! 

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*
The sound! I'm not picky when it comes to sound, but just like the 32F5005 I had I think it sounds like **** out of the box, and only "it works" when I changed the EQ settings. Had to lower the higher frequencies and vice versa on the EQ.

Add: Changed to "Movie" instead of "Standard" with changed EQ. Sounds OK, nothing more. But then...alot of flatscreens can sound really really bad.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*
Havn't tried retro games yet, but from the manual I don't think it has 720p/240p mode. Guess it won't look as good as the F4500 when it comes to retro games. PS3 thru HDMI in 480p looks blurry, so guess retro games gonna look the same.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*
Include a better manua! It pretty much only covers how to plug the set in and tuning in the channels. And, it's a shame that they're stopping to make plasmas.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*
The "CRT feeling" it has. I've never used a plasma before. Maybe it's because of the lower resolution, I don't know.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*
For some reason, the first 1-2 hours, the screen flickered for like 1 frame, and then the sound dissapeared for around 3sek. Don't know why. :/
Maybe it was the PS3 that was acting wierd, but don't think so. It has never done that before. I hope that thing won't come back again. *holding my thumbs*

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*
Now without doubt, yes! Now I havn't tried a LCD with local dimming, but I would absolutely buy this cheaper plasma over a cheaper LCD. I was a bit worried over the SDE effect and stuff like that, but I don't have any problems with that at all. But like I said, I like CRTs. I think the picture on this set is great!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*
If someone else gonna buy the F4500, E450 or their nordic or european counterparts the low resolution isn't a problem. BUT they picture is different from a LCD. If someone doesn't like the special "feeling" that a CRT picture gives, then stay away. Atleast from those models. The "screen door effect" "problem" is really blown way out of proportions, and the 1024x768 resolution compared to 1360x768 is nothing to worry about. Atleast not on 43". Both PS3 games and movies looks really great from 7-8ft. Sitting closer then that still looks really good, but a little bit pixelated.

(Wow, my English is terrible! >.< I hope that it's possible to understand what i'm trying to say. ^^)


----------



## Airmax

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN60F8500AFXZA

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

I missed out on the Panasonic VT60/ZT60. I'm not a Samsung fan at all but my love for plasma trumped my dislike of Samsung. I currently have a Panasonic TC-P50GT30 and I figured this was my last chance to own a flagship plasma which should hold me over a few years before getting an OLED display.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

N/A (I have not taken delivery yet)

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

It's Samsung

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

N/A

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

N/A

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

N/A

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

N/A

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I got an unbelievable price for this model at Best Buy. My credit limit was recently increased without me even asking so I decided to pull the trigger and own this last flagship plasma.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

I was able to view this display at the Magnolia showroom and wasn't particularly wowed by it. But I've been following this forum for years and it's the main reason I switched to plasma years ago. I've been reading a lot of great things about this display for the most part. I've learned not to judge a display at the store but until you have it in your home. I can't wait to take delivery (November 29 since it's on backorder at Best Buy) and see what this display is capable of.

I'll update my post when I take delivery with my overall impressions.


----------



## sarends

*Bought Another F8500*

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

We bought a PN51F8500 about 6 weeks ago and we love it. Bought the 64 to go in media room in basement currently being remodeled. 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
The picture quality followed by the overall warmth of the picture compared to the two LED TVs we have (Samsung and Vizio)

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Price. Heaviness.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Nothing I can think of

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

You shouldn't stop plasma production until you have something as good as, or better than plasma.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How nice the PQ was compared to the two LED TVs we have.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

No opinion really

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I just unboxed the 64 last night and so far, it appears to be perfect. We bought the 51 and the 64 through Best Buy and we have been happy with them. I am looking forward to getting a calibration on these sets, which Best Buy will do for free whenever I am ready.


----------



## CHASLS2

Got a Sammy PN51F5300B to replace a perfect working 42" Panny 720p plasma i have had for over 4 years. Figure i better get one before they are all gone.


----------



## caloyzki

1. *The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic 60VT60*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

*All the good reviews from this forum*. And snug one of the best Plasma TV's ever made!

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture Quality!

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

It's very heavy, and screen gets very warm.


*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

600hz refresh rate, its a must for my Blu-rays playback.

*
*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Keep making them!

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How good is the Picture Quality and colors, especially blacks its a real black! compare to my LED tv,

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

It's prone to IR/BI. other than that i cant think of any.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

For $800 for my 60VT60, I considered it a great value for this display.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Buy Plasma TV before all of them are gone.


----------



## loboblast

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung 60" PN60F8500

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

After reading through this forum about this TV. 


*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture quality and size. Upgraded from a 32" LG LCD lol 


*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Slight buzzing sound



*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

none, it's already loaded. 


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Keep making them


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The amount of settings to calibrate. I had no idea it would be so complex/advanced


*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Just the buzzing sound



*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I'm on the fence about this. The sale price of $1500 was a little out of my price range



*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Scored this model as an open box item for $999.99 plus 5 year extended geek squad warranty.


----------



## 1killerolds

*Samsung PN60F8500*

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN60F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Information and opinions found on this site. I was almost ready to pull the trigger on a 4K LED but just couldn't do it since I have previously owned a top tier plasma.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Picture quality. The 3D viewing is simply amazing! (1st time 3D viewer) The color, brightness, blacks, contrast.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
The only thing I have found so far is that it is a little "smarter" than it needs to be. I don't need or want motion cameras or voice control. I just wanted a bad a$$ plasma display to watch TV and movies.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
An anti-theft device. LOL. My last plasma (Pioneer PDP-5020) was stolen.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Don't stop making them.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How friggin huge this thing is! I probably should have went with the 51". The 3D picture. I'm absolutely blown away but this is the first time I am seeing any 3D movies. 

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Nothing so far. Received it less than a week ago. It buzzes a little but they all do and it doesn't bother me.

9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.
This model? Yes. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I'm so glad I didn't go the 4k LED route. Especially with the lack of 4k content.


----------



## MariaC

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN51F5300B

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size, price, no "smart" or 3D features, and excellent reviews.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, of course. Size is perfect, too.


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Can't think of anything yet. One tiny thing, though... when you mute it,
there's an annoying icon of a speaker with a red line through it, that moves
up and down the left side of the screen. Wish I could turn that off. I don't
need a graphic to tell me I have my TV on mute. 


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Maybe more HDMI ports, and an extra USB. Don't need them right now,
but that may change in the future. In that case, will just have to get
an adaptor, or something. Certainly not a deal breaker.

Would also be nice if it had a less reflective screen. My living room is
darker than most, but reflections from windows are noticeable.
Not a problem at all at night, though. 


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Keep making them, yes. Add more ports. Get rid of that annoying mute graphic.


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

When I bought my first LED/LCD flat-screen, 3.5 years ago, I adjusted the white balance ONCE,
reduced sharpness, and left it alone. I practically forgot that I had controls to adjust. The color balance, brightness, etc, looked great, no matter what content I was viewing. With this TV, I adjusted settings for the first four days, and still need to do more, though it's looking pretty great now. Not every show (HD, or otherwise) looks right, though. Some are noticeably less ideal than others, and I don't know why. I never ever noticed this with my old LED/LCD. So, there's more calibrating to do, but there's no question, that when it's dialed in just right for any particular show/DVD, the picture quality is stunning, and vastly superior to what I had before.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. No buzzing, no pink banding, no pixel issues. I think (hope)
that I got a good one. It was manufactured just two months before
I bought it.


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Are you kidding? For $499? Most definitely.


10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Since it was on sale for $499, I bought the extended Square Trade warranty (five years, total)
for $30 through Costco.


----------



## craig_john

1. The "Model" you have.

Sammy 60" F5300B


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

The 51" and 60" F8500 plasma TVs are sold out. This was the next best thing IMO, and the price was sweet. 


3. What do you like best about your Plasma.

The 60" size (up from our previous 50" plasma, a Samsung PN50A550), and the colors. Just awesome. 


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

The stand doesn't hold the TV at a perfect 90 degree vertical viewing angle. It leans back - way too far. I had to Jerry Rig a couple of little foam edge protectors under the two back stems of the stand to get it to lean forward a bit so it's directly facing the viewers instead of the ceiling. 


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

3 HDMI inputs. That's it. ...or I need to get a new receiver with multiple HDMI outputs - then I won't care. I'm not into 3D movies nor any of the SMART TV schtuff...


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make the attachable stand longer (so it extends further up the back of the TV) and make it more rigid, so the TV sits at a more proper viewing angle when it's placed/set down on an actual TV stand. And don't chince out on HDMI inputs. Give every TV at least three. 


7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The brightness and clarity of the picture quality. It's not even broken in yet, and the IQ is already infinitely better than my 8 year old Samsung plasma. ...in the daylight. I haven't fully calibrated the TV yet, either. ...and of course the size. I didn't think those extra 10" would have made that BIG of a difference in our living room, but yikes! I was wrong. The picture looks HUGE and more submersive than the 50". ...but not in a "horsey-it's-too-big-for-the-room" kinda way. A 64" TV wouldn't fit in our spot, so the 60 is perfect. 


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

I just got it, so nothing so far. Will keep you posted. 


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

At less than $850 for a 60" plasma of this quality, I'd say obscenely so. The prices a stupid awesome, and the picture quality for a non-top-of-the-line set is infinitely better than what we had 5, 6, or 7+ years ago (YMMV). Our old one was $1,800 for a set that was already one generation older than the newer sets. Still a great TV in it's day, and I still preferred it to the LED TVs of today (even the new 4K TVs). Kinda glad our TV started going on the fritz 6 months ago (bad main board), and become intolerably bad last week. It literally forced our hands to getting this new set. 



10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

A) In a way I wish we'd have pulled the trigger when Sammy put the 8500 on sale, but considering how much better this inexpensive Samsung Plasma is compared to our old Samsung Plasma, it's kinda relative. So really, it feels like we saved $600.  Score! and Score! I'm not going to second think about what could have been with the 8500 series, I'm just going to sit back and enjoy what I have. 

B) If you're like a me, and a lot of other people in this particular group on the AVS forum, and you prefer plasma to LED TVs, and you're still running with your older plasma TV (5+ years old)......if you have the money, upgrade as soon as you can. Panasonic and Samsung were the last two great Plasma TV makers, and they're done. Panasonic is all but gone, and once the Samsung are sold out, you'll be stuck with your much older technology or buying a used plasma from someone else. 

C) If you're worried about the Pentile IQ of the 60" F5300, it's really a non-issue - our seating is about 10-12 ft from the TV. Even when I schooched closer, probably within 7-8 ft, it was still a non-issue for me. Only when I approached the TV to remove a disc from our Blu-Ray player, did I really see the screen door affect. Then again, my eyes aren't perfect, not bad, but certainly not perfect - I wear glasses when I'm driving and that's it. I don't even wear glasses when I'm watching TV. Thing is, I'm not a pixel peeper when it comes to my photography, so I'm not going to be a pixel peeper when it comes to my TV viewing - though I do appreciate good detail, it doesn't need to by hyper-real. So right now, 4K doesn't interest me at all. 

Cheers,

c


----------



## microsim

Samsun 51"

great performance, great picture


----------



## calguy99

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung 2014 PN64H5000

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, its a plasma, Samsung 8500 was sold out, get a plasma if you can 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Screen resolution, Don't need 3D or Smart TV, size 64" price $1300, same size Panasonic plasma's are going for close to $5000 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Not enough HDMI inputs only 2

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

More HDMI inputs and LAN

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

None

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

It's like going to the movies, just bring your popcorn, mind blowing size

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For this model yes

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you are looking for a big screen, no frills plasma I don't think you can go wrong with this model. Essentially what this model is is a huge monitor. All you need is a good OTA antenna or Directv or a descent cable company (those are hard to find) and a good DLNA BluRay player with smart apps or an HTPC and you have a great setup.

Please send questions or comments


----------



## robekley

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN60F5300B

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
I wanted a plasma and of course, Panasonic (I have a 42"), they don't make anymore. Ruled out the 64" because it's just too big for the space. 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Picture and price. It was on sale for $699 and I got another $120 off in discounts. $579 was a great price!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
It's not as bright and the picture doesn't quite look as good as the Panny, but the size increase probably has a lot to do with that.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
None. I did not want 3D or Smart features, I have those on Blu-Ray, Apple TV and Roku.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Keep making them!

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It was lighter than my 42" Panny. And no issues, so far!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Just needed to do a basic calibration settings.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I fought with this decision going back and forth between 1080 LED, 4K LED or Plasma. And for what I paid, I could buy 3 of these, for what a 60" 4K goes for. 

This my first post on the forum. I will be posting more, I want to upgrade my sound system.


----------



## spinnin

*LG Electronics 42PN4500*

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 42PN4500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

I needed a 40-42" TV for my bedroom. Competitive price compared to LED and better picture quality than LED.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture Quality and the ability to really tweak it in the built in menu system.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Only has a digital optical (toslink) output

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

Analogue audio out or headphone jack, one additional HDMI input

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Make better built in speakers for your television. The built in audio on my Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ800U is very good.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The weight of it. I like the swiveling stand.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Issues trying to connect a "legacy" 2-channel stereo to the optical output. Sound quality is not good.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes, especially since these are all discontinued and that they are priced to move.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If anyone can suggest how I can get better audio output from this TVs digital output, I'm all ears. I'm currently using the same system that I had with my previous bedroom TV that featured analogue audio out and I was very happy with it, except I had to add a DAC to the system to convert the digital audio to analogue:

Sonic Impact T-amp + DAC (5.1 compatible from Parts Express) + Polk Audio R15 bookshelf speakers. 

This is in a bedroom so I have no room for an AVR or for a subwoofer.

Thanks


----------



## edwarddevere

*New Plasma Owner pn51f5300*

1. PN51f5300

2. Last of the plasma's that I can afford; picture quality

3. Large screen

4. A lot of "fuzziness" in player's uniforms in NFL games watch via Times Warner Magnavox cable box

5. I do wish it had built-in WIFI

6. So far experience is great except for NFL games 

7. I have had no surprises

8. See #4 

9. I paid only $550. That seemed inexpensive for a 51" screen

10. Will an improved cable box make a difference in watching NFL games? (My current box does not have an HDMI output.)


----------



## NODES

HDMI should improve the clarity.


----------



## calguy99

The larger the screen the worse SD content looks


----------



## nailzer

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN60F5300AFXZA

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Sale price, and the fact I paid $3,200 for my Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK I also have

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Size!

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
You can't set close to the screen or the remote doesn't want to work.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Self-calibration.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Don't stop making them for inferior models.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It had no bad pixels, light bleed around the screen boarders, and didn't buzz!

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
None

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Damn right compared to what I paid for my other plasma.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
If you ever thought about getting a plasma, and can put aside the false rumors about plasma, do it now!


----------



## Shane D

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN60F5300AF

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Size and price. I had always loved plasma's, but I didn't want to buy until one of mine went down. It seemed to be getting better reviews than the LG similar model.


3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality!!!! It is four inches bigger then the model it replaces (JVC HD-56FH97).


4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing yet. NO buzzing! When I first got my JVC, 7 years ago, the cooling fans drove me nuts.


5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

As everyone has mentioned, I wish it had a less reflective screen. This could not be used in my living room , as there are too many windows. I wanted a bright apartment and that is why I picked this corner unit. Great for reading but would make a plasma virtually useless. 

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

To copy eyeryone else, Keep making them.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The amount of adjustments and how bright it is. I copied settings from on here to get going, but I have to turn something down. Already dropped the brightness to 40 and it still seems like all the lights in the room are on when you walk by.


8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None. 


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I paid $799.00, plus tax (15%) AFTER all the Christmas sales were pretty much over. To get an LED with a pic like this would be a LOT more than $799.00 (at 60"). I am very happy. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I passed on the extended warranty. If it was cheaper, and I had more money, I likely would have bought it.


----------



## idclyne

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN60F8500AF

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price mostly. I got it for $1300 BNIB and it was made clear to me reading through this forum and talking to the sales staff where I bought it that this was a top notch set. Compared to other LED/LCDs at that price point, the bad experiences I've had with them in the past, coupled with the good experiences I've had with my old plasma sets, it was an easy decision to make.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality, easily. I've used CNET settings temporarily and am in the process of getting a THX calibration done in the coming weeks, so I expect it to look even better. I find the smart features to be decent enough and the quad core seems to be quite nimble. The camera is a nice feature as well as the Evolution Kit which will hopefully be of some benefit a few years down the line.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Like many others have reported, this TV buzzes. Not horribly bad, but enough to notice. I've owned an LG plasma before and it wasn't as noticeable as this one, granted it was a 51" screen and only 720p so I can appreciate a bigger and more vibrant panel emitting more noise. I can live with it, especially with such fantastic picture.

Not really a big fan of the remote. It can be a big cumbersome to navigate across menus and the tutorial only highlighted a few features. It seems I'll need to buy the smart keyboard and/or a universal remote.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

I wish the remote was more like the LG Magic Remote, that's about it.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Probably to keep making plasma televisions, although I probably wouldn't have gotten the deal I did had they not discontinued the TV.

Oh, and fix the buzz issues.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Was probably most impressed by how quick and responsive the TV is. I had a Sony 60W630B prior to buying this one (horrible experience) and that TV's smart menus were laggy, slow, and the processor couldn't handle fast forwarding or rewinding videos from USB.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Buzzing, some minor horizontal banding, and the occasional glitch (TV will activate the voice control out of nowhere, for example). Nothing I can't live with.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For what I paid for it, yes, very worth it. To the point that buying a new keyboard for it and getting it professionally calibrated doesn't bother me at all.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Truly an amazing TV and I am very sad to see plasma TV's go. 

I'd also like to say thanks to the members of this forum as well for steering my in this direction, and I look forward to learning lots more from you all in the future (especially putting together a surround sound system!).


----------



## jeanlain

1. The "Model" you have.

Viera TX-P55ST60E.

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was one of the last panasonic plasma available in my price range

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Contrast ratio and image quality in general. 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Buzzy noise, input lag and line bleed (although the latter is only visible when I use it as a computer monitor). The interface in the apps section is slow, line in an original iPhone if you know what I mean. It's also quite heavy. 

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

When it plays 24p movies files (with the built in media payer, from a DLNA server, youtube, netflix or whatever), I wish it did the same treatment as for a 24Hz hdmi source and did not apply 3:2 pulldown, which causes judder. I also wish it had the same settings as the TC (american) version. Some are missing. I'd also prefer if it used passive 3D. 

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Fix "issues" listed above. 

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

None that I can think of.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

A white-on-blakc logo "je suis charlie" that was on many channels after the terrorist attacks in France is retained and remains visible on bright backgrounds. Hopefully, it will go away after some time. 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

AFAIK, the model is not sold anymore, but it was worth it. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

If you look for a stunning image quality, get one.


----------



## meta22ica240

1. The "Model" you have.

LG 60PA6900

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price and value. Purchased this model for 629.00 brand new and it came with a free Magic Remote

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Picture quality and the overall menu options. Also, the Magic Remote. It allows you to navigate everything like a computer mouse.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Heavier then the Samsung f5300

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

An actual screen filter. Glare is definitely there but not even close to a deal breaker.



6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Bring them back.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How packed it is with features

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Sometimes freezing up in the apps menu.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

For what I paid, yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

For anybody able to find this particular tv get it and get it while you can. I previously owned a f5300 Samsung which was a great tv don't get me wrong. The LG is just that much better. It matches everything the Samsung has and has many more features. A super great buy and highly recommended -60PA6900.


----------



## henryau

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN64F8500

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price and warranty period

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture Quality come first, follow by screen size


*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Frankly i don't really like Samsung brand, to me they only have good 'design' but reliability always a doubt to me. Same time i don't have choice since Samsung is the only brand i can find Plasma in the market. I believe this is the only 3 demo units left in the entire market in my country.


*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

Fast processing, build in media player. More HDMI and USB port


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Got to accept the fact all big maker stopped making them but seriously hope they will back one day.


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

No comment as i am still waiting for delivery this weekend 

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

Same as Point 7


*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

Oh well, i have tried very hard to 'convience' myself to LED, Curve LED or even 4K image quality but they just aint my taste. Should thanks to Kuro that i got previously (still strong and kicking today )


*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

If you can find one which GOOD DEAL (price point or warranty), don't hesitate and go for it even its a used unit !


----------



## Quentin2

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN64H5000


*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".*

Price, excellent reviews and it's getting down to the last chance to get a new plasma


*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Picture Quality, large screen size, natural colors and good price. I've had good luck with Samsung products in the past and hope this set does well too.

A buddy recently bought a large LCD and I definitely like plasma better in a controlled light setting. He has a bright room so I guess LCD was the right choice for him but it wouldn't be for me.


*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

I really don't have a major complaint. I have my lighting under control (basement media room), my AV receiver is my HDMI hub and sound system. So that takes care of the reflective screen, sparse inputs and poor internal speakers.

My bluray player streams from the Internet so I don't need smart features in the TV. And I don't need 3D. So lacking these features is fine and it kept the price down.

So far I have no complaints concerning the Pentile panel viewing from 11'.


*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.*

One HDMI with audio return channel for my AV receiver so I could use the optical audio out to a sound bar for casual audio. But, again, I can make do - maybe a Toslink splitter.


*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.*

Nothing at the moment


*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

How great the picture quality is! 


*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None so far


*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

YES!!!


*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

If you haven't experienced a large plasma HDTV, now is the time. Go see one set up right and find out what it's all about. Get one while you still can.


----------



## Drlink

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Samsung PN64F8500

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*
Picture quality and panel size.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Black level, viewing angle and picture quality.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*
The Buzz. It is not something that I notice during normal viewing, but if the room is silent and I turn my head to the side it is actually kind of obnoxious. As the old saying goes, "Hey Doc, my arm hurts when I do this..."

I would have preferred if the PN64F8500 was a dumb panel (I get my "Smart" elsewhere).

Couldn't they have made a 70" model?!? 

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*
N/A.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*
Don't stop producing plasma panels!!! I can't believe that there isn't enough of an informed videophile consumer base to continue making plasma profitable into the near future.

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The built in "Skype" web cam depresses (and becomes invisible) into the top of the frame. I read the AVS "owners" and "settings" threads in their entirity before buying the panel so not much was left to surprise me.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*
Shortly before I deactivated it the HDMI CEC was interferring with my TiVo and Netflix viewing. 

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*
I am very happy to have paid $2400 (before taxes) for this display. I paid $2200 (before taxes) for a 42" 720P Panasonic Plasma in 2006. What a difference 8 years makes!

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
*
The AVS Forum threads on the PNF8500 were immensely helpful and informative. I would never buy a display without reading through the "owner's" thread of any television that I was considering.


----------



## DeadOhioSky39

Finally stepped up to a real tv.

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

It was between this an a Panasonic but this is the only one I could find.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Huge screen with a great picture.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Having trouble getting the TV and Receiver to cooperate with each other. Mostly HDMI control issues. I also notice the "hum" "buzz" that Drlink mentioned above.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

So far I can't find anything that it doesn't do.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Add a Qwerty keyboard to the back of one of the remotes.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How big the box is and how heavy it is.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Mostly just HDMI handshake and HDMI Control issues.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It's about the same price as a high end LCD of the same size so yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm loving it so far. Curious if a professional calibration is worth it or if I should just leave it in Movie mode and be happy.


----------



## Drlink

DeadOhioSky39 said:


> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> I'm loving it so far. Curious if a professional calibration is worth it or if I should just leave it in Movie mode and be happy.


I've never had a professional calibration on one of my displays, but everything I've read (and I've read quite a bit on these forums and elsewhere) is that having your display individually calibrated will result in a significant increase in accuracy and picture quality.

Scott Wilkinson (AVS Forum Editor) recently stated on the one of his Home Theater Geeks podcasts that improving your panel with a "calibration" disk (Disney WOW, Spears and Munsil, etc) will get you 80% of the way towards actualizing the best possible picture on your display.

Therefore the question you can ask yourself is whether or not roughly $300-400 on a good calibration is worth that approximately 20% increase in your display's PQ. I'd love to have my PN64F8500 calibrated, but I'm not sure if it will float with the spouse.


----------



## DeadOhioSky39

Thanks for the advice. I'll have to look into those discs. It certainly can't hurt to try it. Glad to hear you're liking your new screen as much as I am.


----------



## chunon

DeadOhioSky39 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll have to look into those discs. It certainly can't hurt to try it. Glad to hear you're liking your new screen as much as I am.


If you do go the professional route Chad B is based in Ohio and does a fantastic job !


----------



## skeeder

Finally stepped up to a real tv--Before this my 20" NEC WMGX2 was our tv.

1. The "Model" you have.
Samsung PN51F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Wanted great image quality, something to 'last' a long time. My dad has two plasmas one is over 10 years old. I actually only wanted a 42"! But my room is pretty bright, I knew I would need a really good anti-reflection on a screen. This was THE BEST over LED's via rtings.com.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Size, love the screen size and brightness, the color is truly jawbreaking. I have been re-watching movies just because now they are enjoyable.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Like may people, mine does buzz a little, but it is a rear buzz and only on the pure white colors. It is acceptable, though it did surprise me since I'm very audio oriented.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
I wish it DIDN'T have so many features. This thing is a kitchen sink of features. I will never use most of them. I suppose a regular VGA input would of been nice for some legancy PC stuff.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Fix the buzz, offer a non-smart version, Include an HDMI cable with a $1k+ screen. (didn't bother me until my friend mentioned his 'free' spectre came with one).

Also, if your TV is smart enough to find my other computers on my network, but none are sharing anything for them to stream--I guess this is DLNA???--then don't show them to me on my input menu.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
It had a camera...didn't notice it before, ironically its the only app we use since I we can gather around the couch. Although a USB function to hand that off to the HTPC would of been nice.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Slight IR during non-full screen content, this has gotten much better over time (170 hours and counting). Slight buzzing. 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Picked this up for $999.99. which ironically was 200% of my original budget. They disappeared in November, out of stock, I thought I missed the boat but then they were back. My better half said, go and get it. Merry Christmas. Indeed. 

I think the inflated prices aren't worth it. I suppose it depends on your budget. But this was a huge stretch for mine and I wouldn't of been able to justify it for any more. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Two remotes--the Bluetooth one is a little more worthless for my use, but more likable once all your settings are set. I would of preferred just one that was a combination of both. I wish since it is a bluetooth remote I could use it for other players and have it be the universal remote--which I think Samsung could of easily done.


----------



## mhraracing

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64F8500

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Wanted a Plasma before they became extinct - so the wife surprised me for valentines day.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Excellent picture from all angles - No fast motion blur .

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Nothing so far....

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

When first powering on the TV, don't make us have to chose which 'app' to watch - default to TV without pushing the remote.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

How heavy it is.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

It's about the same price as a LCD of the same size so yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

I'm loving it so far. Bought the Disney WOW disk, cant wait to give that a watch.


----------



## Boundless

*Plasma trail's end*

> 1. The "Model" you have.

Panasonic TC P60U50-2 (yep, the bottom end of the 60-inch Pany Plas).

> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Store chain in Chapter 7. It's the only plasma I've seen on display in the whole region for some time. Price was being marked down weekly.

> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Price finally went below $550 ($450, actually, about which I can hardly complain).

> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

2012 build date and was store demo unit. Been playing the Lego movie 24x7 for who knows how long. Probably has some burn-in.

> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

A future.

> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacturer" about your Plasma.

So long and thanks for all the fish.

> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

Took store crew an hour to figure out how to get it off the NEMA mount on the wall, and then they couldn't find several metric base bolts. No box, natch (but I came prepared for that).

> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

Shuts itself off after a couple of hours - probably some menu item I haven't got to yet.

> 9. Do you really think that today's "Prices" are worth it.

They'll have to do until something with comparable black levels and off-axis consistency gets down to my price level.

> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

The last one to post here should turn off the lights.


----------



## Danho

*1. The "Model" you have.*

Panasonic TC-P60ZT60

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*
Picture quality and it is the last great plasma/

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

No motion blur and no uneven backlighting.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*
Power consumption. Poor ARC implementation and no full audio passthrough on the optical connection.

*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*
None at this point.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*
Why no longer making them? Marketing quality over price could have made a big difference. 

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

No full audio passthrough on the optical output - my cheap old Samsung LCD does this.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*
Documentation and eHelp could be more user friendly and more definitive - some menus are hidden that are not fully explained.

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*
I paid $3299 + taxes for my display. Fully worth it given it is the last great plasma display that will likely ever be made. It is a lot of money for a technology that is "dying" however 4K just isn't a realistic medium for mass content - it is still niche and a plethora of content seems ages away. In 10 years I will likely be ready to jump up.

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.




*


----------



## mjrgamer

*Samsung PN64H5000*

I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.

Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread

Tell me the following:

1. The "Model" you have. 

Samsung PN64H5000

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Overall the good reviews all around the web.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Smooth picture and doesn't produce much heat. 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

I want a bigger size.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

4k plasma

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Create a top secret 4k plasma group to destroy all others. 

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

The box is huge.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None so far will update once one pops up


9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

I got lucky on a Buydig deal and it arrived in once piece, yes. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Plasmas could go 5 years more because those 70 inch plus 4k's aren't going to go down in price that fast.


----------



## lostronin

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN60F5300 B

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

Price, size, last of the plasmas.

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

Black levels, smooth motion on sports, no buzzing, no dead pixels, energy efficient, doesn't give off heat like older plasmas.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

Very faint pink tint in bottom quadrant. Only noticeable on all white screen. Reflective screen.

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

None.


6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

Continue making plasmas.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

60 inch screen and black levels more impressive than I expected replacing a 50 inch Samsung PN50A550 from 2008. 

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

None.

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

Yes. There was nothing comparable for $799 plus tax.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

This will last until OLED solves motion issues and is reasonably priced.


----------



## twitchyzero

_1. The "Model" you have._
PN64F8500

_2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model"._
won VE's Flat Panel Shoot-out two years in a row and beat a reputable OLED in the final average score. If they were judged on an even playing field (placed on the same height for similar angles of inclination) I think it could've been a clear winner again

_3. What you like best about your Plasma.
_
its esthetics, the stand itself belongs in MOMA 

_4. What you don't like about your Plasma._
directional sizzle

_5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had._
none, it actually has too many features. I could do without the camera or mic 
possibly built-in wireless AC? I managed to get a wifi AC bridge for $30 so not much loss there

_6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma._
should've quit the AV/HT industry altogether...you won't be missed

_7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma._
Negative: Sammy's absolutely disgusting customer support
Neutral: OMG, so much heat! The back panel is too hot to touch after 45 min of usage. Could actually use it as a heater, not even joking.
Positive: HEVC H.625 for a 2013 model

_8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma._
in case you missed my personal crusade, my least favourite tech company built it
DSE, sizzle, magenta tinting, cheap build quality on the camera trim piece, TV rocks back and forth on said beautiful stand

_9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it._
depends how you see it. If you're a deal hunter, you'd expect stores were trying to clear these at fire sale pricing ie < $10/1" of screen real estate. If you bought a 60 or 64 incher and babied it then I could see these actually appreciating in value, or at least hold their value just as well as Kuro Elites

_10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged._
I wish Panasonic or Pioneer built the F8500. Here's to hoping this baby will last many decades to come


----------



## cr671

1. The "Model" you have.--
Samsung 60" - PN60F5300BFXZA

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".--
There were multiple reasons: aside from the thousands of positive reviews, I knew I couldn't afford an OLED at this point, and finding an equally compatible LCD would have cost thousands more. Aside from the outrageous pricing, it simply isn't worth buying a 4K set at this time, mainly due to the lack of content that is readily available. 

3. What you like best about your Plasma.--
Picture quality and the ability to watch action movies without getting dizzy or dealing with a lot of motion blur.

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.--
Truly can't think of anything. 

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.--
I knew I was purchasing a basic plasma. No 3D, no Smart features, no ridiculous curve... just a quality plasma set that offered an amazing picture. Because I have poor vision in one of my eyes, watching 3D movies simply isn't enjoyable for me. Because I have an Amazon FireStick, there was no point in spending hundreds more for smart features I don't need, and/or wouldn't use.

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.--
None.....well, maybe a plea to not discontinue this amazing technology simply because it's more expensive to manufacture than LED/LCD.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.--
Just how much larger this set is over my previous 42" plasma. We ended up having to completely rearrange the living room so our viewing distance is 9 1/2 feet, as opposed to 6 feet.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.--
None - knock on wood (but it's only been a little over 2 weeks)

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.--
As long as you do your research there are plenty of deals out there. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.--
Having enjoyed my previous plasma for 6 years, I knew I had to get another while I still could. The fact that I got a much larger tv and spent a little more than half of what I spent 6 years ago, made this purchase a no brainer. Fortunately my wife trusts me with all of our tech related purchases, but she wanted to go into Best Buy with me to get an idea of the overall size we were upgrading to. I had to warn her before going into the store by telling her not to get discouraged of the picture quality when she sees it in person. She really couldn't understand what I meant until she was actually standing in front of it. After seeing bright, over saturated LCDs directly above and on both sides of the plasma we intended to purchase, was the only time she questioned my decision. After explaining to her why the picture looked so crappy compared to every other tv in the store, and having the Best Buy employee, who was standing next to us, confirm everything I was saying, we walked out of the store 30 minutes later with a new Plasma. 
After using some of the settings found here on the AVS forum (until we get it professionally calibrated next week) to tweak the settings, as well as adding a back lighting kit to the rear to improve dark room viewing, we couldn't be happier with our new plasma. 
For under a thousand bucks, its one of the best tech purchases I've made in a long time.

Also, I've had no problems with the stand on this particular model. It's perfectly straight and very solid.

S5 tap'n


----------



## basshead760

1. The "Model" you have.

Samsung PN64F8500 

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". 

Wanted a Plasma before they became extinct. Read an article in CEPro magazine that did a shootout between various 4k tvs and an oled. The Samsung PN65F8500 placed 2nd behind the oled. I always wanted a plasma and had a samsung led dlp for almost 8 years. 

3. What you like best about your Plasma. 

Excellent picture from all angles and black levels. 

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. 

IR, but that is to be expected. 

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. 

None. 

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. 

none

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. 

How oddly shaped the stand is

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. 

None. 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. 

I wasnt too concerned about price. I knew what i wanted. I used to be in the A/V industry so i was able to get this at a dealer cost. $2250 with no tax. 

10. Any additional information that you want to add is

looking forward to having it ISF calibrated


----------



## jazzycat

1. The "Model" you have.

*Panasonic P50S60*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Reading reviews plus reading information here on this forum.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*So far pretty much everything. I'm blown away by the PQ.  *

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*So far nothing.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Maybe more inputs, but honestly I like it fine the way it is.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Kinda pointless since they quit making them two years ago. But if I had to advise them I'd say, start making them again, at least until OLED is perfected.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*How light it is. I thought plasmas were much heavier. And how good the sound is. I was expecting to have to get a sound bar or something within the next few months, but I don't think I'll need it, really. (TV is in the bedroom.)*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*None.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*I lucked out and found this one with very few hours (118) for only $400. So I consider myself extremely fortunate. Since they've all but disappeared now it seems some sellers are price gouging, but deals can be found if you're willing to look around. So yes, I think they're worth it.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

*Got the WOW disc to help me with calibration but don't have a BDP yet (will get one this week). I suppose this means I'll have to start collecting BDs now to rival the number of dvds I have.  Hooked up my Roku 3 and have been having a blast streaming stuff. Game of Thrones looks incredible! I'm probably a little over worried about IR though because I've never owned a plasma before.*


----------



## JRobert1967

Still loving my Panny 55st50 2 years down the road! Best TV decision I made!


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

*1. The "Model" you have:*

Samsung PN60F5300B

*2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model":*

8500 was too much $$$. Reviews on this TV were it was a "Poor Man's 8500" which was good enough for me. My 2006 50" Philips 720p died suddenly, so this was still a big improvement in size and technology, even with the Pentile display.

Got a good price at BB.

*3. What you like best about your Plasma.*

Probably the size....60" might be the 2nd biggest I have ever watched regularly on besides our clubhouse 70" Vizio.

Also, much thinner than my 2006 model, about 1/4th as thick !! Of course, that TV had built-in backlighting.

*4. What you don't like about your Plasma.*

Not having a headphone mic jack so you can use headphones directly is really stupid.


*5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had:
*

More HDMI ports....HDMI exits downward instead of to the side would be better....no headphone mic jack is a big PITA.

Maybe a Break-In Preset for the picture would be great. After break-in, you could use it for whatever you want and maybe rename it. Or it could be something that appears only for the first 200 or so hours and then disappears. You wouldn't have to use it, but it would be for people not paying as much attention to break-in and static images and stuff.

*6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.*

Headphone mic jack.....less reflective screen might be nice....more Picture/Audio Presets would be nice.

When you ONLY care about Audio, it would be nice to have something where the sound and equalizer maximize voice only. Perfect for cable TV news or TV programs with difficult-to-hear language that sometimes requires Closed Captioning because you keep saying "*what did he/she say ?*" 

Also, when you attach a soundbar I don't need to see the Pop-Up telling me that the External Speakers are in charge. When the volume doesn't go up, we'll figure it out. 

*7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.*

The stupid headphone mic jack not being on the TV.

*8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.*

None really aside from the mic jack. 

*9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.*

I paid $2,000 in 2006 for a 42" 720p Philips HDTV. 3 years later I bought a used 50" Philips with 1,800 hours for $400.

Now I got 60" brand-new for $600 !!! 

*10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.*

Passed on the warranty, I think I have until May 30th to extend. Got the warranty on the $2,000 purchase in 2006 because it was alot more $$$. I figure if the TV breaks in a few years I will go OLED or 4K or whatever anyway when my finances allow.


----------



## jgcec

Best TV available today, picture quality is fantastic
PN60F8500 for $1500 new 
PN51F8500 for $800 demo without stand
got both May 2015 from Magnolia which is part of Best Buy
They are still available as I write this

got both with 4 year Best Buy Warranty

no buzz issues with either one

You might have to call around to locate one

Consumer reports VT60 vs F8500
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...sonic-vt60-versus-the-samsung-f8500/index.htm


----------



## Dave1130

1. The "Model" you have.
* Samsung PN51F5300AFXZA*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*Lack of availability of other Plasma's and highly rated as a great Plasma for the money. 
My Panasonic TCP50x5 started doing the power off reset thing.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Great picture, good colors, great black level, the price was good at $564 out the door with tax.
*
4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*It's the A model would liked to have found the B model but the retailers with B models are selling for 1/3 over the manufactures suggested retail.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Anti glare but I can live without it in the room it's in.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*None they stopped making Plasma's
*
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*The Blacks were so good and it turned out to be an A model.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*Not now most retailers are gouging customers on prices becuase of the end of Plasmas.you might get lucky on finding a floor model for a good price but not a new one. The one I bought was a floor model with only 320 hours on it.*


----------



## iBooB

1. The "Model" you have.
Panasonic 60 inch zt60
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
All the reviews about it and uncertainty in the future of tv. Plus finally found one on Amazon one night and snatched it up.
3. What you like best about your Plasma.
It's a plasma
4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
I waited too long to buy one and paid a huge premium. Not the TV's fault I guess. Worth every penny though.
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
nothing
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Keep making em and show OLED how its done!
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How beautiful it looks
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
none
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
I paid 7k to get mine. And this thing is just amazing. Perfect in every way. Even if it was 10k I would buy it in a heartbeat. 
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I had an OLED before this but wow what a mess. Blacks of course were great but EVERYTHING else was broken. No thanks. I'll wait until they fix things up before throwing away money to be a beta tester for that technology.


----------



## traquer

I spent $100 yesterday and purchased an old school Pioneer Elite PRO-920HD plasma 43 with receiver and speakers. 

10,000 hours but works well, can't beat that lol

Awesome picture and bluerays are great, except for the blacks which are TERRIBLE. I made a little video of it: youtube.com/watch?v=zO8T4rZCVf4

I got the addiction started though!


----------



## Edllguy

traquer said:


> I spent $100 yesterday and purchased an old school Pioneer Elite PRO-920HD plasma 43 with receiver and speakers.
> 
> 10,000 hours but works well, can't beat that lol
> 
> Awesome picture and bluerays are great, except for the blacks which are TERRIBLE. I made a little video of it: youtube.com/watch?v=zO8T4rZCVf4
> 
> I got the addiction started though!


Awesome! Congratulations! Plasma technology IMO still beats whats out there today.

Which HDMI version is that panel? Does it play all HDCP content?


----------



## traquer

Edllguy said:


> Which HDMI version is that panel? Does it play all HDCP content?


No problems, I just watched Dark Knight Blueray off of PS3 via HDMI and also hooked up my Windows 8 notebook HDMI to watch Mad Men on Couch Tuner lol. W.

It was only $100 so took the liberty to access the service menus and after writing down all original values I tried to lower the idle blacks but no success. Look for a new thread I'm going to post in the next few minutes maybe someone know how to make this little guy even better!


----------



## Edllguy

traquer said:


> No problems, I just watched Dark Knight Blueray off of PS3 via HDMI and also hooked up my Windows 8 notebook HDMI to watch Mad Men on Couch Tuner lol. W.
> 
> It was only $100 so took the liberty to access the service menus and after writing down all original values I tried to lower the idle blacks but no success. Look for a new thread I'm going to post in the next few minutes maybe someone know how to make this little guy even better!


I gave my Pro-930 to my sister after upgrading to 9G Kuro and ZT60. However, the picture is so pristine and gorgeous on that Pioneer plasma that I find myself having many movie nights with her family at her house just to admire the Plasma strengths of that particular panel.


----------



## rcapprotti

pioneer just sent me a pro 141 elite as part of a warranty Exchange for my defective pro 151 elite. Took possession of it this past Monday the reason I like my new TV well because it's plasma


----------



## totesmuhgoats

cheridave said:


> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dave


1. LG PB6650

2. My parents have a Panasonic UT50 and I absolutely love the quality of the plasma. This was probably my last opportunity to get a plasma new so I jumped at the chance.

3. This plasma seems to have pretty decent brightness during daytime conditions and it has virtually no line bleed.

4. I don't feel like the picture is as uniform as on the Panasonic. Sometimes when I'm looking at a panning shot of a bright sky I see something similar to what you get on an LED / LCD. Basically it's like there's a backlight that is staying on in place behind the moving picture. There is a "panel light" setting, I wonder if it contributes to this and whether it should be turned off altogether.

5. I suppose 3D might be nice to have, though the UT50 has it and I've never once used it.

6. For the love of God PLEASE document the settings better in the manual. Certain things like the 24p mode called "Real Cinema" are not explained in on the on screen help or the manual. In some cases I was able to find answers on google that don't really make a lot of sense. For instance, the Real Cinema setting is described in a few places in regards to LED / LCD refresh rates (basically, displaying each frame 5 times on a 120hz panel).

7. I was surprised that the black level is not as deep as I would have liked, but it is nothing to scoff at. I have my reservations about doing some of the tweaks described in other threads. Although the black level is not as dark as on the Panasonic, I don't feel like I am losing detail in the dark as I did on my old LED.

8. I have had no problems yet, let's hope I continue not to have any 

9. The TV was pretty inexpensive for what it is, especially compared to the price of used sets that I have seen now that plasmas are no loner being manufactured.

I am inclined to start an owner's thread for this panel, or maybe the series but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to create an "Official" owner's thread. It would be nice if some of us owners could figure out some of the details like the panel light setting above, ways to reduce input lag for games, how the real cinema mode works on a plasma, etc.


----------



## fbov

totesmuhgoats said:


> 1....I am inclined to start an owner's thread for this panel...


The main reason you wouldn't be allowed is it already exists. Do a search.


----------



## totesmuhgoats

fbov said:


> The main reason you wouldn't be allowed is it already exists. Do a search.


Ah! Sorry about that.I actually did a number of searches but I missed it. Found it now. Thanks!


----------



## KC7EGF

*Buying an "OLD" Plasma*

1. The "Model" you have.
Pro 150FD
2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Price
3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Stunned by quality
4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Really heavy.
5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
To use multi-media better.
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Continue where you left off.
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
How much better the picture was.
8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Didn't come with the stand, have to leave source on when switching to next video input for some reason.
9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
My plasma originally was $7,000 in 2007, paid $200 for this one.
10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
Let the "other" guy pay up front for the newest tech.


----------



## spongebob

KC7EGF said:


> 1. The "Model" you have.
> Pro 150FD
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> Price
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> Stunned by quality
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> Really heavy.
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> To use multi-media better.
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> Continue where you left off.
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> How much better the picture was.
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> Didn't come with the stand, have to leave source on when switching to next video input for some reason.
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> My plasma originally was $7,000 in 2007, paid $200 for this one.
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> Let the "other" guy pay up front for the newest tech.



Nice score !! Love my Pro-101


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

*WH, what did you pay for your TV in Canadian or U.S. $$$ ? *


----------



## whforde

PhilipsPhanatic said:


> *WH, what did you pay for your TV in Canadian or U.S. $$$ ? *


Sorry for the late reply, I've been out of town until this week.

I paid 1988.00 Canadian, new in box and shipped from here:

http://www.centrehifi.com/en/catalo...-160cm~sc2318-64in-162,5cm~sc160-65in-165,1cm


----------



## Tharbamar

I bought a Panasonic VT65 in 2013 when we bought a new house to replace Sony XBR55" LCD TV.
If I ever need a new TV in future my only option is OLED displays.

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TCP-65VT.*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Picture Quality.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture Quality.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Heat (get pretty hot in summertime).*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Better Cooling System.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
They need find a way to make Plasma TV cost less, power efficient with 4k display, instead of discontinuing it all together.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Heat*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*No (NOS price on these TVs ridiculously high)*


----------



## Tharbamar

I bought a Panasonic VT65 in 2013 when we bought a new house to replace Sony XBR55" LCD TV.
If I ever need a new TV in the future my only option is OLED displays.

1. The "Model" you have.
*Panasonic TCP65-VT60.*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
*Amazing Picture Quality.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
*Picture Quality.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
*Heat (can get pretty hot in summertime).*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
*Better Cooling System.*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
*They could have find a cost efficient way to manufacture Plasma displays, make it power efficient, instead of discontinuing it all together.
*
7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
*Heat & Amazing Picture Quality With D-Nice Setting.*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
*None.*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
*No (NOS price on these TVs ridiculously high)*


----------



## Bhanu Kumar

1. The "Model" you have.

*PN64F8500 (former store display)*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".

*The last great plasma, a fantastic price ($650!!!), and the only 2012 or newer plasma available at the wholesaler I got it from. It's my first and I suppose last plasma. *

3. What you like best about your Plasma.

*Picture Quality; black levels, colors, everything! Also, since I'm planning to use this in the living room, the bright room performance is a big plus. *

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.

*Took quite a bit of effort to find a plasma in this day and age for such a good price. The wholesaler I bought from gets plasma TV's every week or two, but twice I watched VT60's get sold while I was literally on my way to the store, trying to get there before it sold. Also had an E8000 get sold before I could go. Got lucky with this one though! Also, it does buzz a bit, noticeably so. *

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.

*Seems pretty feature-packed to me...*

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

*Well, plasma is gone, but it'd be nice if someone made a 1080p 60 inch OLED that doesn't cost an arm and a leg to buy. $4000 for any OLED larger than 55 inches is too much to afford!*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.

*The anti glare filter works really well, can't see any reflections at all as far as I can tell. *

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.

*Some buzz, tolerable but would have liked less.* 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.

*Not really, waiting for OLED prices to get better. *


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

Bhanu, congrats on your purchase...._how many hours on your 8500 ? _ Unless it has 30,000 hours....$650 is a steal !!


----------



## Bhanu Kumar

PhilipsPhanatic said:


> Bhanu, congrats on your purchase...._how many hours on your 8500 ? _ Unless it has 30,000 hours....$650 is a steal !!


Looking in the service menu, it says it has a little less than 7500 hours. So, not unused, but I think that's still not bad, right? Should I be concerned at all?


----------



## Scottie K

I have a Panasonic P50G10 that's still going strong and a P50ST50 that's been great since I bought it new. Just picked up a P55VT50 for $400 from the original owner. Quite a good deal and looks killer after I set it all up.


----------



## jp0213x

I have a Panasonic 60 inch ST60 plasma which was swapped out under warranty to replaced my ST50. My original ST50 suffered from the green glob problem. Best decision ever made getting a plasma. Before going to a plasma I had a Panasonic 37 inch DT30 LED which I sold and I eventually decided to upgrade to a bigger size and went with a plasma and never looked back. My ST60 is going strong with the dnice settings and I still have the original plastic wrapped around the bezel and the stand LOL.


----------



## 80sGuy

Scottie K said:


> I have a Panasonic P50G10 that's still going strong and a P50ST50 that's been great since I bought it new. Just picked up a P55VT50 for $400 from the original owner. Quite a good deal and looks killer after I set it all up.


I'd love to get my hands on a VT-50!! Have a G25 for over 5 years now and loving the THX picture quality.


----------



## jp0213x

80sGuy said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a VT-50!! Have a G25 for over 5 years now and loving the THX picture quality.


The asking price for a brand new VT, you could just buy an OLED, but 400 is good for a used VT


----------



## 80sGuy

jp0213x said:


> The asking price for a brand new VT, you could just buy an OLED, but 400 is good for a used VT


True. But $400 was a steal!


----------



## Dantheman070

1. The "Model" you have. * Pioneer PDP-5080HD*

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *I've always wanted one of the pioneer Plasma's but couldn't afford one, a friend of mine recently "upgraded" to oled and sold me his 5080, with Pioneer out of the plasma game and plasma pretty much dead I figured it was a no brainer to pick up a well cared for, low hour kuro, especially at the price.*

3. What you like best about your Plasma. * Honestly this is the best TV I have ever owned. Everything looks fantastic on it. When friends come over they always comment on how amazing the picture is on this TV.*

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *Umm not much really, guess I would like it if you could use external sources for the PiP, and I guess 1080P even though it hardly makes a difference in my opinion. Never had anyone walk into my house and say, "looks good but not 1080P" usually they say "What kind of TV is that? Never seen a picture so lifelike" stuff like that.*

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *ISF calibration controls that the Elite models have, and Pure mode.
*
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Start making them again.*

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Upon entering the service menu finding the panel had less than 10,000 hours on it(009336H33M) to be exact*

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None*

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *NO, I paid $300 for a well cared for, low hour kuro that blows the pants off 99% of NEW TVs I have seen, only TVs I have seen better are later model kuro, a handful of Panny and Samsung panels and OLED, which is only superior in displaying a static image in my opinion, soon as that image starts moving its horrible.*

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* Not much except I know for a fact my buddy bought this TV 2 days after it was released and he paid MSRP for it, with tax dude paid almost $4k dollars, I paid $300 and it has less than 10,000 hours on it, and he knew about break in, calibration, IR, all that stuff, it's been taken care of. Let someone else early adopt these high end electronics for high price, then grab one when the time is right. *


----------



## Raymos24

1. The "Model" you have. * Panasonic 55GT30*


2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model". *I have always enjoyed plasma TVs over any LCD. We actually have a 60 inch LG Plasma in the living room and a 51 inch 720p Samsung Plasma in one of the bedrooms. I always wanted one of the "higher end" plasmas but they are hard to come by at a decent price. I currently have a pretty terrible Westinghouse 46 inch LCD in one of the other bedrooms and had decided to upgrade to a budget 4k (RCA or Sceptre). I did one more craigslist search and found this model with a Polk Audio 5000 sound bar for 400. I decided it was worth the risk. *

3. What you like best about your Plasma. *The image looks amazing. I have not yet mounted it because I want to address some issues first but the it looks a lot better than my other 2 plasmas. Also, it is incredibly thin and feels well built. *

4. What you don't like about your Plasma. *It has a slight buzzing* *from the top right corner. I know these Plasmas are prone to screws backing out from the boards and frying themselves so before mounting it, I am going to install the new type of screws with washers. The sound could be better too. *

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had. *Better speakers and better screws for the board! I really do not want to have to take the back cover off (it will be my first time), but I want to do all that I can to make this thing last. They don't make them like they used to!
*
6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma. *Use better materials and extend warranty on displays that have a known manufacturers defect. *

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma. *Even though it is 5 years old, it only had 4481 Hours on it. That was a welcome surprise. *

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma. *None so far. But I will definitely be replacing those faulty screws. *

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it. *Depends what you are looking for. I think if you want a really big TV and could care less about "Smart TVs", I believe there are deals out there to be had. I do not think the high end stuff is worth the price nowadays. My uncle has a Curved Samsung and it does not look better even than my relatively inferior LG Plasma. If you have to have the latest technology such as 4k and Smart apps, I think you can find good deals. But if your priority is PQ than Plasmas can't be beat. *

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.* Try to take care of your Plasma TVs as best as you can. It is sad seeing these TVs all over craigslist either broken or neglected. Also, avoid CNN like the plague. They red and white logo in the bottom right corner will cause you many hours freaking out about Burn in . *


----------



## milehilonewolf

Where is all the chatter?


----------



## PhilipsPhanatic

milehilonewolf said:


> Where is all the chatter?


Not many people able to buy plasmas nowadays, Mile !


----------



## 80sGuy

A dying breed.


----------



## ikjadoon

We recently revived our PRO-111FD from the 8-blink death. We used a 26" Mintek 1366x768 TN LCD in the week the mainboard was sent for repair and, well, it was a welcome return, let's just say, haha.


----------



## ll Viper ll

Just picked up another 5020fd with fewer hours than mine. It only cost me a bit over $100 even after repair. Can't believe people basically throw these things away after seeing a few blinking blue dots


----------



## ikjadoon

ll Viper ll said:


> Just picked up another 5020fd with fewer hours than mine. It only cost me a bit over $100 even after repair. Can't believe people basically throw these things away after seeing a few blinking blue dots


Right?! I almost came home too late; the whole family had already given up that it had died for good. After 30 seconds of Google'ing, you can see that the blinks are incredibly easy to repair. 

Hmmm.  Maybe a different sort of crowd.


----------



## ll Viper ll

ikjadoon said:


> Right?! I almost came home too late; the whole family had already given up that it had died for good. After 30 seconds of Google'ing, you can see that the blinks are incredibly easy to repair.
> 
> Hmmm.  Maybe a different sort of crowd.


Picked up a 60GT50 from a fella who is moving overseas soon. He let me have it for $350, and I have a feeling if I pressed, I could have gotten it for even less because he didn't seem to need the money. We were having good conversation about tech and lamenting the lack of progress regarding true picture quality, so I didn't want to sour the mood by low balling.

Anyway, amazing tv for the price. No burn-in, banding, or other flaws I can find, and the tv only has ~5,000 hours on it!! Which, for a tv made in 2012 which acted as his main display while he worked from home, is pretty great in my book. 

For comparison, the two Pioneer 5020s I own have 25k and 40k hours which are just absurd numbers. Those two still work like a charm (although the 40k hour count one does get noticeably hot after even 20 minutes of operation).

Things I like best about the new set:

Amazing picture quality (especially for the money). Being a long time Pioneer Kuro fanboy, I was surprised at what equal footing this GT was on with the two black level tweaked 5020s I have! Blacks aren't quite as dark (obviously) but if you have a Kuro with a lot of hours and haven't done any black level tweaking to combat the rising (and reddening) blacks, I'd say it's much closer than you would think after reading these forums for years.

Aside from blacks, I can't think of much the Pioneers do better than the Panasonic. In fact, I think I may prefer the Panasonic's near-black shadow rendition (both sets at 2.4 gamma)...there's just more detail there! So, I'll take a much bigger, lighter, thinner, more stylish TV from 2012 over a Kuro at this price any day. 

In fact, I DID. I had the option to buy a 6020FD for $50 less. have watched Craigslist religiously for these things for years and they don't pop up that frequently so it's amazing that two 60 inch bargains dropped at the same time.

I passed because buying a 2008 vs a 2012 was more of a gamble and the last CL Pioneer was the one with 40k hours. I didn't want to have to move that hulking heater into my new apartment when I move. The quality of life benefits the Panasonic provides are worth it to me, and I'm beginning to think I might actually prefer the picture.

It's just got a more 'fluid' image. Some have described the Kuro's picture as being 'coarser' and I think I would tend to agree with that. I read a good article recently on such a comparison and it detailed the panel driving methods which are behind that difference in appearance. I will link if I can find. Purists may prefer the Pioneer method because it may appear a little more 'analog' to some while the Panasonic, while still incredibly natural looking, could be construed as being in the 'digital' camp.

Now that I have an OLED as my main display though, I think I'm firmly in the 'digital' but cleaner image camp (but still with far more natural colors and greater image depth than LED).


----------



## JoeHunt

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer Kuro 151FD. February 09 if that's worth anything. 

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Wanted a Kuro and found this one

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Size is perfect for my space, contrast is good

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Red tint, needs some adjustment because blacks aren't so hot. I've got some cables on the way

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Ummm auto-calibration?

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
Red tint Pioneer, wtf

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
So it was advertised as a 50". I looked at the build date but not the badge when I bought. Was more checking for burn in and such. Got it home, took my 50" PDP-504 down and realized the new set was way bigger. Looked at the badge and it was a 151. Shiiiiiittt. 

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Nothing except slight red tint, blacks aren't so hot. 

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
$300 felt good to me

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
I'm already confused as to ControlCal, KuroCommand (which I can't find a link to) etc. I just wanna tweak the red tint, put in d-nice's settings and go. Not investing in a colorimeter anytime soon. 

Thanks.

Dave[/QUOTE]


----------



## ll Viper ll

Alright, now I have a dilemma, the 60 inch GT50 I bought for $350 has been working out fantastically. Problem is, a 60 inch VT60 just popped up on Craigslist in my area for $500.

Do I go with the TV that's better in every way (sans input lag) for an extra $150 (I would have to sell the GT50 and hope I don't lose anything)...or stick with a great tv (which is a secondary tv in the first place) and save myself the possible headache?


----------



## shimonmor

ll Viper ll said:


> Alright, now I have a dilemma, the 60 inch GT50 I bought for $350 has been working out fantastically. Problem is, a 60 inch VT60 just popped up on Craigslist in my area for $500.
> 
> Do I go with the TV that's better in every way (sans input lag) for an extra $150 (I would have to sell the GT50 and hope I don't lose anything)...or stick with a great tv (which is a secondary tv in the first place) and save myself the possible headache?


Keep the GT and buy the VT. Have your cake and eat it too. Keep one as a backup in case one dies. Good plasmas are getting harder to find. Or, post your city/state and maybe someone can "help you out" with your problem by taking one off your hands. I would be interested if you were in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ll Viper ll

shimonmor said:


> Keep the GT and buy the VT. Have your cake and eat it too. Keep one as a backup in case one dies. Good plasmas are getting harder to find. Or, post your city/state and maybe someone can "help you out" with your problem by taking one off your hands. I would be interested if you were in my neck of the woods.


If I don't end up buying it by the end of the weekend I will post, I'm sure if more eyes see it, it'll be gone soon. 

And I have 3 plasmas and an OLED already (2 Pioneer 5020s, the 60GT50, and my 9100).

The pioneers were given to a family member and my girlfriend on semi-permanent loan. The gt50 AND 9100 are both currently in my room at home. When I move out with a friend, the gt50 will become the living room tv for older game systems and casual viewing (the 9100 will go in my room for serious viewing, ps4, and pc hookup)

One of the pioneers will probably be coming back to me when I move in with my gf eventually. So, yeah, there's my dilema...lots of great tvs and not enough space/people to use them!

I would probably sell the gt50. My parents have a larger DLP and are uninterested in upgrading but if I could convince them, I'd let them have it at a loss.


----------



## ll Viper ll

I've decided to go for the VT60 after all. I will more than likely post my GT50 on here as well as Craigslist and ebay for a very reasonable price. If anyone is near Atlanta and wants a 60GT50 with low hours and in good condition, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ozymandis

Not a new plasma, but I nabbed a Hitachi P50V701 in pristine condition from Craigslist. I have owned 3 Panny's and a Pioneer Kuro, but never a Hitachi. This is from the last year that ALIS plasmas were made and it's quite an interesting piece of kit. Black levels are terrible but the colors are surprisingly gorgeous. It's quite bright as well (for a plasma!) and, unlike Pio and Panny plasmas, there isn't any significant phosphor lag or temporary image retention. Aside from the gray black levels, scaling every source to 1024x1080i produces some odd issues. Generally 1080p sources look good and detailed but some diagonal lines show noise and stair-stepping. It's not noticeable in actual content, usually, but it's there. Despite being an "interlaced" display, it shows no flickering, but the overall picture can be noisy at times.

I'm pretty pleased with this Hitachi, just as a novelty and a piece of history if nothing else. edit: added a couple more pics.


----------



## rockywrangler

*Panasonic TC-P65VT25 Display issue*

Hi I just noticed last night the display issue in the center of my Panasonic Plasma TC-PC65VT25 tv. Attached are the screenshot which shows the imperfection. Any idea what the problem could be ? Again this problem is only happening in the center vertical section of the TV kind of half way down from center top.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## capsmvp

I have no clue what causes that problem, but a new sc board might help.


----------



## rebel7254

Just picked up a Pioneer 5020fd with an elite 111FD board in it, calibrated by D Nice. Local guy had it, I gave $300.00 for it. Seems to be in good shape, but only time will tell. He said he had the hours checked when he bought from another individual in 2014, and it was less than 2500 hrs. He estimates that he put about 1500 hrs on it himself. Came with speaker/remote/manual.

Unfortunately it's not possible to check the hours without special software - which I don't have right now - so who knows if he was telling the truth. But I figure if I can get at least two years out of it, I'll be satisfied that I got a pretty good deal. Hopefully by then OLED will be more mature and affordable.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Just purchased a gently used Panasonic TC-P50GT30 on Craigslist to replace my TC-P42S2 which had developed what looked like a set of green cubes going down the screen just to the right of center --it was intermittent, but I didn't trust it not to get worse.

That set I bought used but in great shape ($165), but it only lasted me a year. Before that, I had a th-42px75u which lasted for years, and is still so good that it's now at my parents house as a second TV (also had the best speakers I've ever had on a TV).

This is the most beautiful plasma I've ever seen, and there's not a scratch or defect on it. I'd have loved to get a GT50 or an ST60 50", but I didn't see one out there, and I don't have space for the 60-65" versions. Nor did I want to drive 200 miles each way to try and find something newer/better, only to come up empty handed.

I paid $250.00 for it. It has 1,300 hours on it, and I was told it has never needed repair. I'll probably need to shell 20-25 for the component video adapter/composite audio adapter cables, but I'm fine with that. I have a TiVo Roamio Plus on HDMI1 doing tuner/DVR duries, and an HTPC on HDMI2 running Kodi. If I find the adapter cables, I'll plug the Wii that I barely use back in, and the audio outs will either go to a soundbar when I pick one up, or the 275w Aiwa bookshelf system I have there.


----------



## rebel7254

LoneWolf15 said:


> Just purchased a gently used Panasonic TC-P50GT30 on Craigslist to replace my TC-P42S2 which had developed what looked like a set of green cubes going down the screen just to the right of center --it was intermittent, but I didn't trust it not to get worse.
> 
> That set I bought used but in great shape ($165), but it only lasted me a year. Before that, I had a th-42px75u which lasted for years, and is still so good that it's now at my parents house as a second TV (also had the best speakers I've ever had on a TV).
> 
> This is the most beautiful plasma I've ever seen, and there's not a scratch or defect on it. I'd have loved to get a GT50 or an ST60 50", but I didn't see one out there, and I don't have space for the 60-65" versions. Nor did I want to drive 200 miles each way to try and find something newer/better, only to come up empty handed.
> 
> I paid $250.00 for it. It has 1,300 hours on it, and I was told it has never needed repair. I'll probably need to shell 20-25 for the component video adapter/composite audio adapter cables, but I'm fine with that. I have a TiVo Roamio Plus on HDMI1 doing tuner/DVR duries, and an HTPC on HDMI2 running Kodi. If I find the adapter cables, I'll plug the Wii that I barely use back in, and the audio outs will either go to a soundbar when I pick one up, or the 275w Aiwa bookshelf system I have there.


Ha! My buy sounds like a ripoff compared to yours. Congrats.

I have a TCP-42S2 that developed the dreaded purple snake problem. I'm really not sure what I want to do with it. I doubt it's worth the trouble of selling...I don't have room now to keep it set up for people to see it working.


----------



## LoneWolf15

rebel7254 said:


> Ha! My buy sounds like a ripoff compared to yours. Congrats.
> 
> I have a TCP-42S2 that developed the dreaded purple snake problem. I'm really not sure what I want to do with it. I doubt it's worth the trouble of selling...I don't have room now to keep it set up for people to see it working.


I donated mine to Goodwill. They took it off my hands quickly, and I'll just add it to the receipt they gave me for the tax write-off.

I can already tell you in Craigslist in my area, you could get a 60" GT50 for like $500, less if you do a little haggling. That just won't fit in my space; even 55" would have been cutting it super close.


----------



## 4891ttt

To me, the only direct view technology that has ever came close to CRT quality was Plasma.


----------



## 80sGuy

4891ttt said:


> To me, the only direct view technology that has ever came close to CRT quality was Plasma.


^^I believe OLED will give you the same result, if only $$$.


----------



## Feldi2017

1. The "Model" you have.
Pioneer LX6090H

2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
Had a XD508 before and now wanted something bigger

3. What you like best about your Plasma.
Size and Picture Quality

4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
Have some Issues with slow Pixels..

5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
Nothing special

6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.

7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
Bought it used and i think i checked everything before i buy it, but seems i dont look at all.

8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
Have some Issues with slow Pixels..they dont react as fast as they should...no dead Pixels, but slow. Maybe a issue from beeing not used to Long.
Can someone give me some help with this Problem?

9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
Yes.

10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.

Maybe someone can help me with my Problem. That would be great.


----------



## winoman

4891ttt said:


> To me, the only direct view technology that has ever came close to CRT quality was Plasma.





80sGuy said:


> ^^I believe OLED will give you the same result, if only $$$.


I hear both of you...and as a long time Kuro owner (6020 I think) I long (and still) trumpet the superiority of plasma to LCD...however this last August I purchased a Sony 940e and haven't had any regrets (Its a great TV and state of the art IMO...way better then I could have ever imagined an LCD to be)...is it better then OLED? In some (but not all) cases yes - though I think it comes down to value judgements wrt features and performance (and of course price considerations). Its blacks are amazing (for LCD) - and brightness & processing (wrt up-scaling & motion for instance) and such - really put it right in the ballpark with any set today IMO. 

Still - often I'm still thinking the plasma (that we still extensively use) is a better picture in some/many instances (and likely in areas where OLEDs would equal or surpass). The fact that the Kuro is a 60" set vs the 940 75" is certainly a factor (particularly with Standard Def sources). Some Fios 1080 programming looks richer and with greater dimensionality on the Kuro - but other times the 940 seems better even with Fios/1080 sources (colors/detail/brightness etc). Perhaps some or all of this is due to picture adjustment differences as well. 

I still think the superior plasma blacks show themselves in many cases. For instance we've been streaming "The Expanse" on Netflix(?) 1080 and its clearly much better - in numerous ways - on the Kuro...while the base blacks aren't necessarily noticeably blacker per se - the detail in the darker sections (lots) is more pronounced with the Kuro. And much of the HDR like up processing (or whatever you would call it) is actually distracting on the 940 - too bright in that it washes out detail in darker areas (even with the impressive local dimming etc). 

Anyway just wanted to weigh in - no tech head here...but I've always appreciated quality...and I still have no regrets wrt the 940e purchase. OLED (or some such) might still be in our future...but thats going to be some years down the road. And I think its a fully legit choice those purchasing older Plasmas are making...though again I'm happy for the 940 purchase and the amazing 4K/HDR stuff and just in general...hard to go wrong IMO...


----------



## kensingtonwick

Hello all. I just bought a pioneer 101FD signature series and I'm wondering if I can store it laying down? I know that plasma tv's shouldn't be transported laying down due to disruption of the gasses inside but if I'm storing it under my bed with nothing stacked on top and no shaking/jolting would that be feasible? I don't have anywhere else to store it right now. Input would be appreciated thanks. And if it is safe, would it be screen up or screen down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spongebob

kensingtonwick said:


> Hello all. I just bought a pioneer 101FD signature series and I'm wondering if I can store it laying down? I know that plasma tv's shouldn't be transported laying down due to disruption of the gasses inside but if I'm storing it under my bed with nothing stacked on top and no shaking/jolting would that be feasible? I don't have anywhere else to store it right now. Input would be appreciated thanks. And if it is safe, would it be screen up or screen down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats! Mine still going strong with 24K hours. Can't you lean it up against thewall at least?

bob


----------



## 80sGuy

kensingtonwick said:


> Hello all. I just bought a pioneer 101FD signature series and I'm wondering if I can store it laying down? I know that plasma tv's shouldn't be transported laying down due to disruption of the gasses inside but if I'm storing it under my bed with nothing stacked on top and no shaking/jolting would that be feasible? I don't have anywhere else to store it right now. Input would be appreciated thanks. And if it is safe, would it be screen up or screen down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not recommended. Always keep it upright.


----------



## shimonmor

https://www.direct-deals.com/faqs/why-is-it-bad-to-lay-a-plasma-tv-down/

Good explanation on why not store it flat.


----------



## kensingtonwick

spongebob said:


> Congrats! Mine still going strong with 24K hours. Can't you lean it up against thewall at least?
> 
> bob




Thanks, it looks stellar! Good to know that they can last that long! What kind of soundbar do I need since there are no sound inputs? I'm assuming your regular run of the mill soundbar isn't what I'm looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kensingtonwick

80sGuy said:


> Not recommended. Always keep it upright.




Okay thank you. Was expecting that answer lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R Harkness

Wow, just dipped into the first pages of this thread. What a blast from the past! So fun seeing all the old forum names again.

I still have my 2001 Panasonic 42" ED plasma running in our family room. No detectable burn in after all these years.


----------



## 80sGuy

R Harkness said:


> Wow, just dipped into the first pages of this thread. What a blast from the past! So fun seeing all the old forum names again.
> 
> I still have my 2001 Panasonic 42" ED plasma running in our family room. No detectable burn in after all these years.


My TC-P42G25 just turned 8 years old! Purchased on Feb 06, 2011. Since plasmas are obsolete, my next TV will be OLED.


----------



## dreal_sow

I used to have a good plasma.


----------



## spongebob

dreal_sow said:


> I used to have a good plasma.



I still do. Long live the KUROS!


----------



## RandyWalters

Funny how situations evolve over time. I still have a couple good Plasmas (50GT50 and 55ST60), but they are no longer my primary display. I keep moving them around the house though and i'm losing track of what went where and when. Sometimes it's just to try to get the wife to accept a larger screen in her Den ha ha. 

My 55" ST60 was in my Man-Room for a few years, then i snuck it into the wife's Den when she was out of town (replacing a much smaller Plasma), then i got a Sony 55W800B LCD TV for my Man-Room since most of my TV watching in there is during daylight hours. But the wifey kept complaining that the 55" ST60 was "way too big" so i eventually dug my 50" GT50 out of storage instead and that was ok with her, but she still thinks that's too big although she does love it otherwise. 

But now it has recently started buzzing a little on bright scenes on some nights, but not on other nights on the same programming. It was silent all these years so this random buzzing is new. I can hear it clearly when it's acting up and it really bugs me. Wifey claims she can't hear it, but oddly she _CAN_ hear me and her kids whispering from 5 rooms away so i think she's just afraid i'm going to take it away and replace it with one of my OMG SO GIGANTIC 55" TVs (55ST60, or recently retired Sony 55W800B LCD TV) that i have stashed away for now. I have already sold my 42" PZ700U and 46" G10 Plasmas so her only backup TVs now are those two 55 inchers (heh heh) that are "free", otherwise she'll have to spend $1,300 for a new Sony 49" LCD TV if she can't accept a big 55 incher. Suck it up woman ! 

Meanwhile, in my Man-Room, i recently upgraded my older W800B to a new Sony 55X900E UHD TV and i must say i'd never thought i'd see the day that an LCD TV would be a good replacement for my ST60 Plasma, but this X900E beats it in almost every PQ category on Antenna, Cable, Netflix, and even Blu-Ray. I'm actually astounded at how good it looks on my regular content and i'm enjoying it more than i ever thought i would. I'm almost embarrassed to say i don't miss my ST60  


___________________


----------



## Majcric

RandyWalters said:


> Funny how situations evolve over time. I still have a couple good Plasmas (50GT50 and 55ST60), but they are no longer my primary display. I keep moving them around the house though and i'm losing track of what went where and when. Sometimes it's just to try to get the wife to accept a larger screen in her Den ha ha.
> 
> My 55" ST60 was in my Man-Room for a few years, then i snuck it into the wife's Den when she was out of town (replacing a much smaller Plasma), then i got a Sony 55W800B LCD TV for my Man-Room since most of my TV watching in there is during daylight hours. But the wifey kept complaining that the 55" ST60 was "way too big" so i eventually dug my 50" GT50 out of storage instead and that was ok with her, but she still thinks that's too big although she does love it otherwise.
> 
> But now it has recently started buzzing a little on bright scenes on some nights, but not on other nights on the same programming. It was silent all these years so this random buzzing is new. I can hear it clearly when it's acting up and it really bugs me. Wifey claims she can't hear it, but oddly she _CAN_ hear me and her kids whispering from 5 rooms away so i think she's just afraid i'm going to take it away and replace it with one of my OMG SO GIGANTIC 55" TVs (55ST60, or recently retired Sony 55W800B LCD TV) that i have stashed away for now. I have already sold my 42" PZ700U and 46" G10 Plasmas so her only backup TVs now are those two 55 inchers (heh heh) that are "free", otherwise she'll have to spend $1,300 for a new Sony 49" LCD TV if she can't accept a big 55 incher. Suck it up woman !
> 
> Meanwhile, in my Man-Room, i recently upgraded my older W800B to a new Sony 55X900E UHD TV and i must say i'd never thought i'd see the day that an LCD TV would be a good replacement for my ST60 Plasma, but this X900E beats it in almost every PQ category on Antenna, Cable, Netflix, and even Blu-Ray. I'm actually astounded at how good it looks on my regular content and i'm enjoying it more than i ever thought i would. I'm almost embarrassed to say i don't miss my ST60
> 
> 
> ___________________


Nice to hear your assessment of how the Sony LED holds up to the latest Panny plasma. Regarding your GT50, have you tried tightening or replacing the screws on the mainboards yet?


----------



## RandyWalters

Majcric said:


> Nice to hear your assessment of how the Sony LED holds up to the latest Panny plasma. Regarding your GT50, have you tried tightening or replacing the screws on the mainboards yet?


I do plan on tightening all the board screws, but i have to plan it for when the wife is off-planet. She can't be anywhere nearby in a 1-million mile radius when i'm doing AV stuff (she starts supervising and making stupid suggestions, then starts telling me to stop swearing, then when i tell her to let me concentrate she gets mad, then tells me to stop and do it later because it's too annoying). I have to move a lot of her stuff to turn the TV around for servicing. The buzzing is coming from the upper left quadrant when viewing the TV from behind so i'm hoping it's just loose screws. I've done this on two different friends' ST30 Plamsas with success, so i'm hoping it's the same for the GT50. She does love this TV so i'd like to fix it for her. I mean for me. 

As for the Sony LCD, the main deficiencies as compared to my ST60 is the Shadow Detail still isn't quite as good (but still pretty good compared to the edge-lit LCDs), and some almost imperceptible motion blur at times but it's rare and very slight, and of course the typical loss of Contrast when i moved too far off to the sides (but is not a problem for 1 to 3 people sitting on a couch in front of the TV). Otherwise this Sony has a surprisingly natural looking image that's smooth and clear, and it's a little more crisp and detailed than my ST60. 

_________________________


----------



## frankwp

RandyWalters said:


> But the wifey kept complaining that the 55" ST60 was "way too big"


Sorry, I've been sitting here trying to process that statement & I just can't do it. Might as well say up is down & the sun rises in the west.


----------



## Majcric

RandyWalters said:


> I do plan on tightening all the board screws, but i have to plan it for when the wife is off-planet. She can't be anywhere nearby in a 1-million mile radius when i'm doing AV stuff (she starts supervising and making stupid suggestions, then starts telling me to stop swearing, then when i tell her to let me concentrate she gets mad, then tells me to stop and do it later because it's too annoying). I have to move a lot of her stuff to turn the TV around for servicing. The buzzing is coming from the upper left quadrant when viewing the TV from behind so i'm hoping it's just loose screws. I've done this on two different friends' ST30 Plamsas with success, so i'm hoping it's the same for the GT50. She does love this TV so i'd like to fix it for her. I mean for me.
> 
> As for the Sony LCD, the main deficiencies as compared to my ST60 is the Shadow Detail still isn't quite as good (but still pretty good compared to the edge-lit LCDs), and some almost imperceptible motion blur at times but it's rare and very slight, and of course the typical loss of Contrast when i moved too far off to the sides (but is not a problem for 1 to 3 people sitting on a couch in front of the TV). Otherwise this Sony has a surprisingly natural looking image that's smooth and clear, and it's a little more crisp and detailed than my ST60.
> 
> _________________________


Well I can certainly understand your pain regarding the wife

Just here recently I had to pull the back cover off a GT50 to tighten the screws/boards. The before and after procedure had amazing results when it came to quietening the set.. My biggest issue was removing three screws from the outer edges of the panel, Panasonic is using loctite and it was a pain removing those screws.


LCD/LED Tvs have came a long way as I prefer my Sony 930e to my Panny GT50 overall and this is coming from a big time Plasma snob.


----------



## Soulburner

2014 64" Samsung plasma still going strong. Won't be replaced for at least a few more years, and it will be OLED, not LCD.


----------



## DB297

I still have and enjoy our
2011 Samsung PN64D8000 in our family room (bought December 2011)
2012 Panasonic TC-P65GT50 in man cave (bought December 2012)

Still need to figure out how many hours on them, the panasonic I would guess is under 
1,000 hours.

Always prefer the smooth look of plasma while the wife likes the more brighter led style.
No issues with either one and both work great.


----------



## cheridave

I was sad to see Plasma TVs die.

My last one was the Panasonic Viera ZT-60....left it in the old house when I sold it.

I liked it a lot...had no issues what so ever.

I have now moved on to the Sony OLED 65".

In my opinion it is the closet to a Plasma picture that I have seen to date.

I have had it for a few years now and I have no complaints.

You all have a great Plasma Day.

Dave


----------



## DD/DTS

I still have a Samsung 42" plasma that I now use in the bedroom. Never had a problem with burn in.


----------



## BhenChod

Erik Nilsson said:


> I recently purchased a Pioneer PDP-6100HD 61" plasma display. I examined a large number of displays and fell in love with the Pioneer color and clarity. The 61" Elite was too pricey. I went with the PDP 6100 on the recommendation of a web supplier. I'm very happy with it. The display color and clarity seem identical to that of the Elite display that I auditioned in a store. The price was right at about $6800. Still steep, but a lot less than the best price I could get on the Elite. So far, the only thing I miss is the glossy black frame. The 6100 has a black frame, but it's a dull finish. I'm using it with a Direct TV HD satellite dish/tuner and a Pioneer Elite surround sound receiver. I'm using an older (ten yers?) Sony five-disc DVD player but in the market for a new one. I have four Polk towers in the corners, the two fronts have powered subwoofers, a ten-inch subwoofer, and a Polk center speaker.


1. Panny TH-42PWD6UY
2. My viewing distance, content, price
3. PQ
4. No complaints
5. Automatic input sensing (?)
6. ??
7. PQ better than I expected
8. None
9. Yeah ... $2500 was the magic PP for me
10. No regrets buying an EDTV plasma ... this Panny is awesome!


----------



## geneml

*New member with Panny*

Hi everyone;


Just got rid of a 1st gen Sony 34" HD CRT. When I bought it, the only HD content was on PBS, and it was just demonstrations.


I found a Panasonic TH-50PX6U 50" plasma for free, so why resist?


Great picture, as good as or better than my old Sony. Sound decent, but not great.


Anyone got anything to add to my meager knowledge?


Thanks,


Gene


----------



## genelex

I just bought a used kuro pro 111fd for $300 , it has 8600 hours on it
would like to activate isf modes


----------



## smokarz

Still in love with my Samsung Plasma. No issues whatsoever.

The deep colors and smooth motions are the best attributes. Motion on cheap/average LCD/LED sets is just very unnatural.

Sadly, we might have to move to something new soon. We'll be looking for a bigger TV set, around 75-80". Is OLED the way to go?


----------



## fbov

There are a couple "what can replace my plasma" threads that discuss this. 

I suggest you look at a TV review website, Rtings. They do comprehensive reviews, and have some very good comparison tools. 

I had no plans to replace my two plasmas. A smaller 4K LCD blew the plasma away. The 4K upscalers make a difference, and to the extent the display has UHD capability, the HD image quality is likely to be excellent. This came from looking at 2018's "good value"display. There are better, and cheaper, but that tradeoff is for the buyer to make. Rtings will give you a rational basis for doing it. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## FunWith Paul

Majcric said:


> Well I can certainly understand your pain regarding the wife
> 
> Just here recently I had to pull the back cover off a GT50 to tighten the screws/boards. The before and after procedure had amazing results when it came to quietening the set.. My biggest issue was removing three screws from the outer edges of the panel, Panasonic is using loctite and it was a pain removing those screws.
> 
> 
> LCD/LED Tvs have came a long way as I prefer my Sony 930e to my Panny GT50 overall and this is coming from a big time Plasma snob.


My Pioneer Pro150FD (anchor)


----------



## Avgguy

Just picked up a 2013 ST60 with...... 2,700 hours. Woohoo.


This will "hold me over" for awhile until I get an OLED.


Dang, this thing has a picture that won't quit.


WOW.


----------



## .peace.

Still rocking my 10 year old Panasonic 54G25.

It used to be massive in my tiny apartment when I first got it, but since I moved into a big house, 54" is underwhelming. That said, I still love the picture, the colors, the motion, and everything about it. I got over the issues of floating blacks and elevated blacks with this model fairly quickly, and since I sit ~15' away from the TV now, even SD content on it doesn't bother me as much.
When I go to some of my friends' who have a newer LCD or LED/LCD TVs, I love my plasma even more!

I've been watching quite a bit more TV these days (mostly streaming/movies/shows, no cable or games) during the lockdowns and am itching to get a larger TV. 

So confused making the choice among 77C9 vs. 82Q90R vs. maybe a Sony, considering picture quality mainly and my room with south-facing windows. Let me know if you have an opinion!


----------



## Low Profile

I just purchased a mint Pioneer PDP-5080HD off EBay for $60. See below.










Needed my piano bench back, so I picked up a TV stand off Craigslist yesterday. Paid $70 for the TV stand. Crazy that I paid more for the TV stand than I did for the display.

Plasma porn provided below for your viewing pleasure. Enjoy. Just don't enjoy too much! 














































And how about one more pic. Why not. Lets go with a shot from My Movies for Windows Media Center. The Army of the 12 Monkeys is always a good choice. Excellent TV series for those that haven't partaken.


----------



## Mamasboy

I paid around $4500 for my Pioneer Pro150FD just before the crash in 2008. My income dropped by 50% overnight and I was kicking myself for dumping so much cash into a TV(plus more thousands for a Sony Blu Ray and Pioneer elite reciever with HDMI ports). Now 12 years later, my TV looks just as amazing as ever and is some of the best money I ever spent. Friends with 4K LEDs that visit are impressed by the picture quality to this day. Each year I keep hoping to get another year out of this TV allowing OLED tech to catch up to Plazma and price to improve. Maybe 2022 I will switch to an ~80" OLED if all goes well.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## John Hooper

Picture time.. 





































720p cable tv


----------



## 80sGuy

These plasmas are truly still the BEST televisions of today and nothing comes close, well maybe OLED, but from what I gather in here at AVS, plasma still surpasses the aforementioned. It is such a shame that they've completely dropped the ball on it. That said, I still marveled at my little Panasonic everyday. Not bad for a $649 investment exactly a decade ago.


----------



## John Hooper

80sGuy said:


> These plasmas are truly still the BEST televisions of today and nothing comes close, well maybe OLED, but from what I gather in here at AVS, plasma still surpasses the aforementioned. It is such a shame that they've completely dropped the ball on it. That said, I still marveled at my little Panasonic everyday. Not bad for a $649 investment exactly a decade ago.


There are plenty of second hand Plasmas out there for the next decade.. Actually it is the best time ever for Plasma TV lovers because they are dirt cheap..


----------



## 80sGuy

Bruce2019 said:


> There are plenty of second hand Plasmas out there for the next decade.. Actually it is the best time ever for Plasma TV lovers because they are dirt cheap.. 12 years so you got a 80s series Plasma? What model? You know you can black level tune those older ones..


Mine is a Panasonic TC-P42G25 Plasma, under my sig.


----------



## John Hooper

I like the 42inch Plasmas a lot.. They just look super sharp..


----------



## 80sGuy

Bruce2019 said:


> I like the 42inch Plasmas a lot.. They just look super sharp..


Indeed!


----------



## Tacoma M.

Acquired both of these this week: 

50" 1080p HD Panasonic TH-50PZ700U with only 7,400 hours, paid $25

50" 1080p HD Panasonic TH-50PZ800U with 17,500 hours, free from craigslist! 2008s Panasonics 2nd highest end model Link: Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ800U
Surpasses same year Kuro for overall PQ.

I like plasma because self illuminating pixel technology is worlds better than backlit screen technology and i refuse to pay for a OLED. Would not touch a LCD or LED set!


----------



## John Hooper

Interesting video.. 

Even in this video you see why the motion is so smooth on a Plasma TV.. Plasma ist the best for Sports..


----------



## Harry27

I agree Plasmas are great, I love my Panasonic ZT60. But other than motion and low level IRE uniformity, OLED has just surpassed Plasma in every other way. I do admit I am a sucker for those perfect OLED black levels, watching my ZT60 in the dark I still miss OLED's perfect blacks. 

Plasmas are basically ultimate budget Rec. 709 1080p displays on the used market today. So if you plan to watch only HD content for the next five plus years (and lets be honest, 90% of content out there is still only HD) then from a value proposition it is much better to get a Kuro for 300 bucks then to dish out cash for a budget or even mid-level 4K TV.


----------



## pvm_kuro

That's exactly how I felt. New house and was looking into a $2k-4k OLED... but why not pick up a top-of-the-line plasma instead for $200-500? 

Maybe this will buy me 2-5 years and I'll buy in to a much cheaper and better OLED then.


----------



## Harry27

That's basically what I did, Panasonic ZT60 at $330 with some burn in that I'm slowly fixing. A cheap $30 Roku box and Disney+ has turned it into a home theater. It's honestly worth finding a Pioneer Kuro 141Fd or 60" Panasonic F8500 and using that for a couple years if your goal was to save money and watch only HD content for a while.

Also nice user name. I used to have a Sony PVM but sold it off earlier this year. CRTs are still awesome for gaming with that perfect motion that only CRTs and Plasma natively have. If you are concerned about input lag then the later Kuros will probably be the way to go, I heard the Kuro 101fd has around 20ms of input lag compared to the 40ms on the ZT60, I can't comment on other Kuro models though, but I assume a 141fd would have identical lag to a 101fd (since they are the same series TV) but idk about the 151fd and 111fd or other models.


----------



## pvm_kuro

I have a PVM-14L5 which gives 480p support over component as well as RGB support. Pretty cool little monitor.

Looking forward to experiencing plasma for the first time.


----------



## Harry27

I'm jealous, a PVM-14L5 is a fantastic Multi-Format monitor. I'd love to try 480p GameCube games on that. My 17" Apple Studio Display VGA monitor with a diamondtron tube gets the job done though.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Harry27 said:


> I agree Plasmas are great, I love my Panasonic ZT60. But other than motion and low level IRE uniformity, OLED has just surpassed Plasma in every other way. I do admit I am a sucker for those perfect OLED black levels, watching my ZT60 in the dark I still miss OLED's perfect blacks.
> 
> Plasmas are basically ultimate budget Rec. 709 1080p displays on the used market today. So if you plan to watch only HD content for the next five plus years (and lets be honest, 90% of content out there is still only HD) then from a value proposition it is much better to get a Kuro for 300 bucks then to dish out cash for a budget or even mid-level 4K TV.


Another important factor is that 1080p HD content will look better on a 1080p set than it will on a 4k set where it needs to be up converted. The vast majority of content will continue to be in 1080p for many years.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Harry27 said:


> That's basically what I did, Panasonic ZT60 at $330 with some burn in that I'm slowly fixing. A cheap $30 Roku box and Disney+ has turned it into a home theater. It's honestly worth finding a Pioneer Kuro 141Fd or 60" Panasonic F8500 and using that for a couple years if your goal was to save money and watch only HD content for a while.
> 
> Also nice user name. I used to have a Sony PVM but sold it off earlier this year. CRTs are still awesome for gaming with that perfect motion that only CRTs and Plasma natively have. If you are concerned about input lag then the later Kuros will probably be the way to go, I heard the Kuro 101fd has around 20ms of input lag compared to the 40ms on the ZT60, I can't comment on other Kuro models though, but I assume a 141fd would have identical lag to a 101fd (since they are the same series TV) but idk about the 151fd and 111fd or other models.


the 101fd is better than the other models you listed. It is the best Kuro model ever produced. It is almost the same as the 500m except it is the only Kuro that was made with hand selected glass and major components and partially hand assembled. It also has one more hdmi input.


----------



## Harry27

Yes I'm very familiar with he 101fd being the best Kuro and the 500m is basically the monitor version of it with identical internals. However they were not hand built nor did they use anything special, they were just the very last generation panels and were made on manufacturing rig that was more refined than earlier models. This is gone over in detail at the 2013 Value Electronics TV shootout. The 111/151fd were considered "9G" panels while the 101fd/500m were considered "9.5G" among AV enthusiasts.

The increase in quality that the 101fd has over the 111fd is basically having twice as deep black levels (if it were 0.001 foot lamberts on the 111fd it would be 0.0005 foot lamberts on the 101fd). From what I see on the used market the 101fd and 500m usually go for a bit more than a 111fd. For example if you found a 111fd for $200 then you'd usually find the 101fd for $350 (from my experience). So for a lot of people if they don't need the best of the best then the 111fd with equal ZT60 black levels is a fantastic option.

I just don't know about the input lag on 111fd/151fd models. I've heard from people with first hand experience that the 101fd has excellent input lag. It would be almost safe to assume the 111fd would have similar input lag, but it's impossible to know without first hand or second hand experience, or a lag tester. I do agree that 1080p for most instances will look better on a 1080p TV than a 4K set unless that 4K TV has perfect integer upscaling and you disable all sharpening and smoothing filters, which can honestly be really tricky nowadays.


----------



## pvm_kuro

Anyone need a 103" Plasma?










Commercial Panasonic 103PF10UK Plasma


----------



## Tacoma M.

Harry27 said:


> I agree Plasmas are great, I love my Panasonic ZT60. But other than motion and low level IRE uniformity, OLED has just surpassed Plasma in every other way. I do admit I am a sucker for those perfect OLED black levels, watching my ZT60 in the dark I still miss OLED's perfect blacks.
> 
> Plasmas are basically ultimate budget Rec. 709 1080p displays on the used market today. So if you plan to watch only HD content for the next five plus years (and lets be honest, 90% of content out there is still only HD) then from a value proposition it is much better to get a Kuro for 300 bucks then to dish out cash for a budget or even mid-level 4K TV.


A ZT/VT is far better than even the very top of the line 4k LCD/LED sets.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Harry27 said:


> Yes I'm very familiar with he 101fd being the best Kuro and the 500m is basically the monitor version of it with identical internals. However they were not hand built nor did they use anything special, they were just the very last generation panels and were made on manufacturing rig that was more refined than earlier models. This is gone over in detail at the 2013 Value Electronics TV shootout. The 111/151fd were considered "9G" panels while the 101fd/500m were considered "9.5G" among AV enthusiasts.
> 
> The increase in quality that the 101fd has over the 111fd is basically having twice as deep black levels (if it were 0.001 foot lamberts on the 111fd it would be 0.0005 foot lamberts on the 101fd). From what I see on the used market the 101fd and 500m usually go for a bit more than a 111fd. For example if you found a 111fd for $200 then you'd usually find the 101fd for $350 (from my experience). So for a lot of people if they don't need the best of the best then the 111fd with equal ZT60 black levels is a fantastic option.
> 
> I just don't know about the input lag on 111fd/151fd models. I've heard from people with first hand experience that the 101fd has excellent input lag. It would be almost safe to assume the 111fd would have similar input lag, but it's impossible to know without first hand or second hand experience, or a lag tester. I do agree that 1080p for most instances will look better on a 1080p TV than a 4K set unless that 4K TV has perfect integer upscaling and you disable all sharpening and smoothing filters, which can honestly be really tricky nowadays.


Actually you're wrong. The 101 FD absolutely did use hand-selected glass and major components . Only Kuro model to do so. It also did come with a hand sign certificate and was partially hand assembled. I happen to own one along with the original materials including the certificate. These were one of the selling points of this TV and it's easy enough to find information supporting what I've said online. Here's verification of everything I've said along with some extras that the 101 FD had which I did not mention https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Plasma/PRO-101FD

"Many of the precision parts used in this _limited_ signature series were carefully selected from the line, hand inspected and are certified to exceed our most rigorous standards that assure optimum performance. "


----------



## craigyboy

Tacoma M. said:


> Actually you're wrong. The 101 FD absolutely did use hand-selected glass and major components . Only Kuro model to do so. It also did come with a hand sign certificate and was partially hand assembled. I happen to own one along with the original materials including the certificate. These were one of the selling points of this TV and it's easy enough to find information supporting what I've said online. Here's verification of everything I've said along with some extras that the 101 FD had which I did not mention https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Plasma/PRO-101FD
> 
> "Many of the precision parts used in this _limited_ signature series were carefully selected from the line, hand inspected and are certified to exceed our most rigorous standards that assure optimum performance. "


give it a rest


----------



## Tacoma M.

craigyboy said:


> give it a rest


What exactly have I done wrong here? I'm sorry but I have not done anything to break any rules and all I've done was correct someone. Believe It or not sometimes people like to learn new information. I'll tell you what, I'm going to keep posting how I post as long as it's not breaking any forum rules. Why would I not have the right to debate someone who is clearly doing the same thing to me or correct someone who said something wrong?


----------



## Harry27

I didn't make myself entirely clear enough, my bad. It's true the best panels were chosen for the 101fd and 141fd from the manufacturing line that was used to produce the 111fd and 151fd, however those were actually not chosen by "hand", or rather "by eye", they used a machine to grade them and then put the best panels in the 101fd/141fd. That doesn't change my overall point that these panels don't have anything necessarily special to them other than being the best out of the manufacturing line. I can't comment about other components though.

Also building anything by hand for electronics doesn't really mean much. It's just good marketing for people to think their TV set or product is extra special by implying that it is more complicated/advanced that you need hand assembly. I know about the certificate of authenticity that was given with these sets, very cool. Overall picture quality results is what matters, hand picked or assembled doesn't mean much other than the manufacturer saying it's a premium product.


----------



## Mamasboy

I would not trade my 60" Kuro Pro150FD for any 60" LED TV. Finding a used plasma is a great great idea that if you are willing to waiting for OLED prices to come down and the tech to get better. The only negative is these TVs are heavy. We moved to a new house 2 years ago and getting it off the wall and onto the new wall was a back breaking adventure. So if you find a large used plasma TV bring a buddy and a truck. I do like the 1 inch width of the OLEDs and pure black levels.

Unless something else comes out of no where I see my next TV being an ~80 inch OLED.


----------



## Parallax982

I'm wondering if it's worth picking up a KRP-500M if the owner states that the audio isn't working. He didn't know if the sound outputs work. If so, easy enough to hook it up to external speakers. Could the sound be irreparable and, if so, might there be a work-around? They're not asking much for it, as one would expect given the defect. Would also require a very long drive. Like 6 hours each way. Not something I'd want to do if I couldn't find a way to make the sound work.


----------



## pvm_kuro

Picked up a Pioneer Elite PRO-940HD tonight for $100.

VERY impressed with the picture quality / black levels. My first time seeing a plasma.

It also sounds great from the internal speakers. Came with the OEM stand.

Going to use this mainly for watching OTA football on Fox's 720p broadcast, so even the non-1080p screen is fine.

Great small-ish TV for my living room in the new house. I have a recently purchased KRP-600M for the dedicated media room... but have yet to wall mount it or plan for speakers.


----------



## Tacoma M.

pvm_kuro said:


> Anyone need a 103" Plasma?
> 
> View attachment 3028013
> 
> 
> Commercial Panasonic 103PF10UK Plasma


$11,000! He won't even get $500 on a perfect day. There is zero market for that monstrosity.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Parallax982 said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth picking up a KRP-500M if the owner states that the audio isn't working. He didn't know if the sound outputs work. If so, easy enough to hook it up to external speakers. Could the sound be irreparable and, if so, might there be a work-around? They're not asking much for it, as one would expect given the defect. Would also require a very long drive. Like 6 hours each way. Not something I'd want to do if I couldn't find a way to make the sound work.


It will have red tinted blacks. If you don't plan on tweaking it i would pass. How much are they asking?


----------



## Parallax982

Tacoma M. said:


> It will have red tinted blacks. If you don't plan on tweaking it i would pass. How much are they asking?


Just $100. I'm sure the blacks could be tweaked. I'm more concerned about the lack of sound.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Parallax982 said:


> Just $100. I'm sure the blacks could be tweaked. I'm more concerned about the lack of sound.


Just get a soundbar. I have owned a lot of Kuros including the best model ever made the 101FD and personally think they are highly overrated. Don't get me wrong they are great plasmas but I don't think there's anything particularly special about their picture quality. Also if you don't plan on getting a service remote and going in and tweaking voltages it's definitely not worth buying because it will without question have red tint. If it were local and you have a hundred bucks to spend I would say go for it but a 6 hour drive not a chance in hell!


----------



## Parallax982

Parallax982 said:


> Just $100. I'm sure the blacks could be tweaked. I'm more concerned about the lack of sound.


So now I'm thinking out loud. I wonder if there's a Firestick or Ruku that has a separate audio output. If so, I could feed the sound into speakers and just the video into the television.


----------



## Parallax982

Tacoma M. said:


> Just get a soundbar. I have owned a lot of Kuros including the best model ever made the 101FD and personally think they are highly overrated. Don't get me wrong they are great plasmas but I don't think there's anything particularly special about their picture quality. Also if you don't plan on getting a service remote and going in and tweaking voltages it's definitely not worth buying because it will without question have red tint. If it were local and you have a hundred bucks to spend I would say go for it but a 6 hour drive not a chance in hell!


I don't think a soundbar would work because the audio outputs on the TV aren't working. Would have to drive it off a device that could split the outputs between video and audio and then feed the audio out directly into a set of speakers.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Parallax982 said:


> I don't think a soundbar would work because the audio outputs on the TV aren't working. Would have to drive it off a device that could split the outputs between video and audio and then feed the audio out directly into a set of speakers.


That would be easy to do and it's exactly what I do. I use this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BIQER0E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Parallax982

Tacoma M. said:


> That would be easy to do and it's exactly what I do. I use this Amazon.com: J-Tech Digital Premium Quality 1080P HDMI To HDMI + Audio (SPDIF + RCA Stereo) Audio Extractor Converter (JTDAT5CH): Computers & Accessories


How would that work with a Roku or Firestick?


----------



## Tacoma M.

Parallax982 said:


> How would that work with a Roku or Firestick?


I use it with firestick. You plug the firestick, roku (or both using a splitter) into the device and then a hdmi cable from the device to the TV. Also a optical cable from the device to a soundbar. What it does is extract the audio from your fire stick or Roku and converts it into an optical signal which you can run to your soundbar. It's very simple and works perfectly. Make sure you get the one I linked you to though because it carries 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## Parallax982

Tacoma M. said:


> I use it with firestick. You plug the firestick, roku (or both using a splitter) into the device and then a hdmi cable from the device to the TV. Also a optical cable from the device to a soundbar. What it does is extract the audio from your fire stick or Roku and converts it into an optical signal which you can run to your soundbar. It's very simple and works perfectly. Make sure you get the one I linked you to though because it carries 5.1 surround sound.


Thank you. As it turns out, the set is so far away I'm going to let it go. But it's good to have this information for future reference.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Parallax982 said:


> Thank you. As it turns out, the set is so far away I'm going to let it go. But it's good to have this information for future reference.


After having owned many Pioneers and Panasonics I would honestly recommend a high end (st30 and above) Panasonic over any Pioneer. Pioneer plasmas are plagued with pretty severe problems and I feel like although they are great most of the lore is mostly hype. I have been more impressed with the Panasonics I have owned and they don't have the same issues. I have also found them to be brighter in most cases with more pop ( in a good way, not like LCDs). The black levels might not be as good but the difference will not be detectable to most people on most models. I honestly think they just produce a better picture quality than Pioneers. If you can find a VT60 or ZT60 you will have the Holy Grail of plasmas. Good luck!


----------



## Parallax982

Tacoma M. said:


> After having owned many Pioneers and Panasonics I would honestly recommend a high end (st30 and above) Panasonic over any Pioneer. Pioneer plasmas are plagued with pretty severe problems and I feel like although they are great most of the lore is mostly hype. I have been more impressed with the Panasonics I have owned and they don't have the same issues. I have also found them to be brighter in most cases with more pop ( in a good way, not like LCDs). The black levels might not be as good but the difference will not be detectable to most people on most models. I honestly think they just produce a better picture quality than Pioneers. If you can find a VT60 or ZT60 you will have the Holy Grail of plasmas. Good luck!


I had a 60ST60, which I bought new. Very low hours on the panel because we don't watch that much. Was a great set. When I came across the 6020 for $130, I sold the ST60. Before I did, watched them side by side running identical content. To my eye, the 6020 was better but not by a huge margin. The same was said about the ST60 vs. the VT60 and ZT60 in the reviews when they were new. The latter were said to be slightly better but not better enough to justify the cost. Had picked up the ST60 on clearance for $800 when they were making way for new models. Of course not plasmas, as this was the last model year but they were clearing them out just the same. I thought it was a great deal. To pick up a 6020 for $130 and more recently a 5020 for $50 just blows my mind.


----------



## Tacoma M.

Just picked up a Panasonic ST50 for $100.


Parallax982 said:


> I had a 60ST60, which I bought new. Very low hours on the panel because we don't watch that much. Was a great set. When I came across the 6020 for $130, I sold the ST60. Before I did, watched them side by side running identical content. To my eye, the 6020 was better but not by a huge margin. The same was said about the ST60 vs. the VT60 and ZT60 in the reviews when they were new. The latter were said to be slightly better but not better enough to justify the cost. Had picked up the ST60 on clearance for $800 when they were making way for new models. Of course not plasmas, as this was the last model year but they were clearing them out just the same. I thought it was a great deal. To pick up a 6020 for $130 and more recently a 5020 for $50 just blows my mind.


I guess like most things in life it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Parallax982

Tacoma M. said:


> Just picked up a Panasonic ST50 for $100.
> 
> I guess like most things in life it comes down to personal preference.


I agree. That's what gets lost when people get into pissing contests over which is "better" or, God forbid, "best". So much is in the eye of the beholder. Clearly you're a Panasonic guy. I've seen good deals on VT60s and ZT60s but didn't feel motivated to check 'em out. Really like my 6020.


----------



## Parallax982

Last night, picked up a Pioneer PDP-141FD for $100. Had to drive an hour and a half to get it but no big deal. Panel has 8542 hours and has been turned on 7545 times. Seems to be in great shape. I see no red shift. 

Wondering if I should adjust voltages to optimize black levels. What do folks think?


----------



## Low Profile

Parallax982 said:


> Last night, picked up a Pioneer PDP-141FD for $100. Had to drive an hour and a half to get it but no big deal. Panel has 8542 hours and has been turned on 7545 times. Seems to be in great shape. I see no red shift.
> 
> Wondering if I should adjust voltages to optimize black levels. What do folks think?


Just enjoy it. That's what I do. Mine looks fantastic. Not touching a thing.


----------



## Parallax982

Low Profile said:


> Just enjoy it. That's what I do. Mine looks fantastic. Not touching a thing.


Thanks. For the most part, that's what I've done. Accessed the service menu and turned RTSP down to 1. Made the picture darker. I've not tweaked anything else.

It might be of interest to some that I had the chance to pick up a 500m for $100 and turned it down. With Vizio's 50 inch OLED dropping below $1k on Black Friday, figured it's not time to buy another plasma. I'll keep using the 141. I've given away the 6020 it replaced. In time (by which I mean next time I see a great sale), when I get an OLED for the master bedroom, my 5020 will go to the guestroom. The old Samsung plasma in the guestroom will be given away. These old Kuros are great. But I'm thinking it's getting to be time to move on.


----------



## jst333

I just picked up a 65 inch GT30 with around 8,000 hours for 125.00. The guy i bought it from wanted 4k and had just bought a 65 inch Q80 QLED and it was still in the box. He bought the Q80 and listed the plasma before even looking at the new one. I'm excited i've been stuck with 55 inchers the late 9 years so this this awesome plasma screen looks so huge to me, It's beautiful.


----------



## Here2Learn

cheridave said:


> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dave


I bought a 2013 Panasonic TC-P60VT60 on Sunday. It is the new bedroom TV. It replaces a 2012 Panasonic TH-P50ST50P, which had replaced a 2012 Panasonic TC-P50U50. There is a 2012 Pansonic TC-P65VT50 in the family room.

I REALLY DO think today's plasma prices are worth it.


----------



## orangey

Nice score! Jelly. Enjoy it!


----------



## Year30

Just got a Samsung F8500 with only 3200 hours of use for free!


----------



## orangey

Ok now you're just showing off!


----------



## Year30

orangey said:


> Ok now you're just showing off!


Brag post!


----------



## orangey

Nice score tho ofc. Can't beat free! 

Wish I lived near you! It's like a plasma wonderland. Helps most don't have basements I guess to keep those older TV's in circulation!


----------



## Year30

orangey said:


> Nice score tho ofc. Can't beat free!
> 
> Wish I lived near you! It's like a plasma wonderland. Helps most don't have basements I guess to keep those older TV's in circulation!


I really think I am done now. I have a 60" ST60 with less than 4000 hours, the 51" F8500 and a S60 with 10,000 hours. I have tested and owned the best of Pioneer, Panasonic and Samsung. I usually check craigslist a few times per week just to see what's out their but I think I'm going to stop. No point anymore. Probably sell or give away the S60. The Samsung is great but black level isn't as good as they claim. I compared it with the ST side by side and the ST was a whole lot darker. After doing quite a bit of research it seems the consensus is the black level isn't as good as is claimed. I think the picture on the F8500 looked slightly better though.


----------



## Year30

orangey said:


> Nice score tho ofc. Can't beat free!
> 
> Wish I lived near you! It's like a plasma wonderland. Helps most don't have basements I guess to keep those older TV's in circulation!


Also the manufacturer's date on my F8500 is November 2014. I didn't know they were still making them that late. Damn near 2015.


----------



## orangey

Year30 said:


> Also the manufacturer's date on my F8500 is November 2014. I didn't know they were still making them that late. Damn near 2015.


Yup I have an October 2014 build 60 f5300b that I bought new. That last year of sammies was their best. 

One nice thing is this set is low IR and very burn in resistant. I try to be nice to it but I can pause it for a while if I need to w it's shifting setting enabled. Some initial IR if it's a high contrast frame and then it goes away in a minute. 

Maybe not quite up to the picture quality of the 60 series or obviously the 8500 but there is a lot to be said for worry and hassle free viewing.

Its been a great tv and an outstanding value still to this day. Too bad for the consumer on plasma's demise. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Year30

orangey said:


> Yup I have an October 2014 build 60 f5300b that I bought new. That last year of sammies was their best.
> 
> One nice thing is this set is low IR and very burn in resistant. I try to be nice to it but I can pause it for a while if I need to w it's shifting setting enabled. Some initial IR if it's a high contrast frame and then it goes away in a minute.
> 
> Maybe not quite up to the picture quality of the 60 series or obviously the 8500 but there is a lot to be said for worry and hassle free viewing.
> 
> Its been a great tv and an outstanding value still to this day. Too bad for the consumer on plasma's demise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


They really are nice.


----------



## bullwinkle1976

I now have 3 plasma's
Pioneer elite Kuro pro 151
Pioneer 5071
Panasonic 60" VT60


----------



## pocketchanged

cheridave said:


> I want to hear from you guys about your Plasmas. This is not a "Mine is Better than Yours" thread. Be thoughtful and honest.
> 
> 
> Just got a new display? Post it here ONLY: please do not start a new thread
> 
> 
> Tell me the following:
> 
> 
> 1. The "Model" you have.
> 
> 
> 2. What convinced you to purchase this particular "Model".
> 
> 
> 3. What you like best about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 4. What you don't like about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 5. What "Feature(s)" you wish your Plasma had.
> 
> 
> 6. What advice or suggestion would you make to the "Manufacture" about your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 7. What was your biggest "Surprise" after you received your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 8. What "Problems or Issues" have you had with your Plasma.
> 
> 
> 9. Do you really think that todays "Prices" are worth it.
> 
> 
> 10. Any additional information that you want to add is encouraged.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## pocketchanged

Since 2006/7 I have enjoyed my 50" Panasonic Monitor. What's the point of tv's anymore>) ?
Not one problem. Excellent picture. I would like to upgrade the driver (?) to 1080p, but will live with it if I don't find the driver. 720p does a good job. pc


----------



## Year30

pocketchanged said:


> Since 2006/7 I have enjoyed my 50" Panasonic Monitor. What's the point of tv's anymore>) ?
> Not one problem. Excellent picture. I would like to upgrade the driver (?) to 1080p, but will live with it if I don't find the driver. 720p does a good job. pc


What do you mean upgrade the driver to 1080p? You cannot upgrade a 720p monitor to 1080p if that's what you're suggesting!


----------



## orangey

Got a 55GT50 for a bedroom set for 100. Couldn't say no to that.


----------



## Year30

orangey said:


> Got a 55GT50 for a bedroom set for 100. Couldn't say no to that.


Cool!


----------



## Xavier_Martin

Purchased the HD Ready plasma Panasonic 42X20
for 90 euros. Calibrated from service menú the HD tuner looks great


----------



## doughboy52

Plasma lover here! Loving reading all these posts throughout the forum. I’m not an AV buff by any means, but I’ve got a discerning eye for detail and LCDs have never looked right to me compared to plasma.

My main TV is a 65” B6 OLED, but I still have all the plasmas I’ve ever bought:
Panasonic TH-42PX75U (2007)
Samsung PN58C7000 (2010)
Samsung PN51D550 (2011)

All three are chugging along and have been 100% trouble free, save for a few dead pixels on the Panny. You will have to pry these things from my cold, dead hands. The 58” Samsung is my favorite of the bunch. Just a beautiful TV for its picture quality and design. I originally bought it over a Panasonic because I wanted to wall mount it and it’s only about 1.5” thick. Still blows my mind that it’s barely thicker than an LCD! The Panasonics were chunky guys!

I hope to avoid ever buying an LCD (except for a 28” one I have laying around and not in use).


----------



## cagotexas872

65S60 for $200 with 2200 hours on it. Is that good? Do I need to worry about burn in? Whats a good calibration tool?


----------



## Year30

cagotexas872 said:


> 65S60 for $200 with 2200 hours on it. Is that good? Do I need to worry about burn in? Whats a good calibration tool?


That's awesome. It's lower hours then you will see on 90% of plasma TVs. Good score.


----------



## Year30

cagotexas872 said:


> 65S60 for $200 with 2200 hours on it. Is that good? Do I need to worry about burn in? Whats a good calibration tool?


Just use cnet or sound and vision settings and you'll be good. In reality most people would recommend that you keep it on stock Cinema settings without a professional calibration. Don't leave a static image paused on the screen for any more than 5 minutes and you will never have to worry about burn in. You might notice temporary image retention sometimes which is normal. It goes away after a few minutes. If you want to leave a program paused and go do something for a while go into settings under screen settings and activate the screen wipe or turn the screen display off. When you press a button on the remote it will turn the screen back on. You got one of the very best plasmas with extremely low hours, good job.


----------



## noelm

Recently found a Pioneer Kuro Elite 101FD 50” monitor with remote that was left by a dumpster. Over ten years old. Almost 22000 hours of use when I checked with its ethernet connection. 
Only two complaints. It was heavy to move. There is a buzz. Loud for 30 seconds when first turned on, but then the buzz gets lower in volume. The buzz is detectable during quiet scenes, but it is not irritating. It is masked by dialogue and noise from whatever is playing. 

What I like. The superb picture. Much brighter than I expected, fine for daytime viewing with curtains open. The 3D effect is amazing, especially with the lights off. No blown whites, no red push. Black is black. No panel banding or blotches. No scratches, no stuck or dead pixels. No burned in images. Just a great picture.


----------



## Year30

noelm said:


> Recently found a Pioneer Kuro Elite 101FD 50” monitor with remote that was left by a dumpster. Over ten years old. Almost 22000 hours of use when I checked with its ethernet connection.
> Only two complaints. It was heavy to move. There is a buzz. Loud for 30 seconds when first turned on, but then the buzz gets lower in volume. The buzz is detectable during quiet scenes, but it is not irritating. It is masked by dialogue and noise from whatever is playing.
> 
> What I like. The superb picture. Much brighter than I expected, fine for daytime viewing with curtains open. The 3D effect is amazing, especially with the lights off. No blown whites, no red push. Black is black. No panel banding or blotches. No scratches, no stuck or dead pixels. No burned in images. Just a great picture.


The 101fd is Pioneers flagship model. The best of the best.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I happened to be in Chicago, and just purchased (because I couldn't find anything used here in the Mitten) a near-mint condition TC-P60VT60 to upgrade from my TC-P50GT30 (which I bought used 5-8 years ago for $250 locally and have loved). It was the largest size that would fit in the vehicle I had; that turns out to be good as a 65" would definitely be too big for the room and this is incredibly large for it (and I don't care).

It is AMAZING. I am blown away. My uncle, who I'd gone to catch a ball game with, has an LG CX 77" OLED; It's nice, and it's a tad brighter, but this totally competes on its level. The colors are slightly cooler (I know I could adjust it), but much more accurate, and the stand being higher than my GT30, the TV's remote sensor clears my Vizo E6 5.1.2 soundbar/surround setup. Using my TiVo Roamio 6-tuner and an Intel NUC with Kodi (does my MLB.tv subscription and all my movies and tv media serving, plus a bunch of add-ons), and it is perfect; having 1080p and not 4k means that Windows is much easier to read. Zero screen defects.

Does anyone know how to view the hours? I was told on the 60-series this is an easy thing.
Now I just need to sell my GT30 to a loving home. It's still in excellent shape, I just wanted bigger, and the final model year.


----------



## Year30

LoneWolf15 said:


> I happened to be in Chicago, and just purchased (because I couldn't find anything used here in the Mitten) a near-mint condition TC-P60VT60 to upgrade from my TC-P50GT30 (which I bought used 5-8 years ago for $250 locally and have loved). It was the largest size that would fit in the vehicle I had; that turns out to be good as a 65" would definitely be too big for the room and this is incredibly large for it (and I don't care).
> 
> It is AMAZING. I am blown away. My uncle, who I'd gone to catch a ball game with, has an LG CX 77" OLED; It's nice, and it's a tad brighter, but this totally competes on its level. The colors are slightly cooler (I know I could adjust it), but much more accurate, and the stand being higher than my GT30, the TV's remote sensor clears my Vizo E6 5.1.2 soundbar/surround setup. Using my TiVo Roamio 6-tuner and an Intel NUC with Kodi (does my MLB.tv subscription and all my movies and tv media serving, plus a bunch of add-ons), and it is perfect; having 1080p and not 4k means that Windows is much easier to read. Zero screen defects.
> 
> Does anyone know how to view the hours? I was told on the 60-series this is an easy thing.
> Now I just need to sell my GT30 to a loving home. It's still in excellent shape, I just wanted bigger, and the final model year.


Buddy it doesn't compete with a CX. I'm a huge plasma fan but I'm getting tired of seeing these exaggeration posts from enthusiasts. We need to be honest!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Year30 said:


> Buddy it doesn't compete with a CX. I'm a huge plasma fan but I'm getting tired of seeing these exaggeration posts from enthusiasts. We need to be honest!


It's my opinion. I will give the CX the edge on brightness/brilliance. My uncle's CX was warmer in color, but my VT60 is set to cool color temperature. I can change that, but the cooler temperature provides a more realistic image in the baseball games I've watched so far.
My uncle is actually a little disappointed; not because of the image quality (which I agree is excellent), but because speaking of sports, that's his main thing. Unfortunately, his major sports channels have a ticker at the bottom, and in less than a year, he's already had modest image retention. That's something I never had with my GT30 (which btw, I agree can't hold a candle to the CX, though it's good for its time), and it makes me wonder if more work can't be done to improve that with OLED than has already been done..

Without the image retention question, I'd say the CX does beat the 60 series; but I'd say that the VT60-ZT60 isn't so far behind that I'd feel the need to upgrade if I had one in good condition. The place the 60-series may be the closest (IMO) is is in motion blur.


----------



## Year30

LoneWolf15 said:


> It's my opinion. I will give the CX the edge on brightness/brilliance. My uncle's CX was warmer in color, but my VT60 is set to cool color temperature. I can change that, but the cooler temperature provides a more realistic image in the baseball games I've watched so far.
> My uncle is actually a little disappointed; not because of the image quality (which I agree is excellent), but because speaking of sports, that's his main thing. Unfortunately, his major sports channels have a ticker at the bottom, and in less than a year, he's already had modest image retention. That's something I never had with my GT30 (which btw, I agree can't hold a candle to the CX, though it's good for its time), and it makes me wonder if more work can't be done to improve that with OLED than has already been done..
> 
> Without the image retention question, I'd say the CX does beat the 60 series; but I'd say that the VT60-ZT60 isn't so far behind that I'd feel the need to upgrade if I had one in good condition. The place the 60-series may be the closest (IMO) is is in motion blur.


Like I said I love plasma TVs. They have a very unique natural picture quality. Some may prefer it over OLED but generally speaking OLED TVs are definitely sluperior. Black level and contrast on OLED kills plasma sets. Same with Peak brightness and motion is pretty damn close on the newer OLEDs. We all know they are better than plasma sets just the same as plasma sets are still better than LCDs. You have every right to be excited about your new Panasonic though, it's still better than most everything on the market today.


----------



## Xayd

Over the years I've had the best plasma TVs that money could buy twice. I had a 50" Kuro in 2008/2009 (lost to a burglar) and a 55" VT50 courtesy of the homeowner's insurance from the theft of the Kuro. I thought I might just 'get by' with an LED TV from my daughter's bedroom after she moved out but the answer is no. I didn't make it past the slow panning Universal logo on the first movie until I was complaining about how bad the motion was on the LCD.

So I briefly had a GT30 from Craigslist, and no sooner than I got it set up and calibrated better than the previous owner of it did, a 65" ZT popped up from a fellow member of this forum in Austin, who was kind enough to bring it with him to Dallas last week.

So now once again I've got the best plasma TV ever made, and am completely happy with it. To add insult to injury I'm picking up an old Harman receiver next week that's pretty similar to the AVR 745 I had once, and I'm gonna be on Logic7 override for sound, as well.

Screw modernity .


----------



## Year30

Xayd said:


> Over the years I've had the best plasma TVs that money could buy twice. I had a 50" Kuro in 2008/2009 (lost to a burglar) and a 55" VT50 courtesy of the homeowner's insurance from the theft of the Kuro. I thought I might just 'get by' with an LED TV from my daughter's bedroom after she moved out but the answer is no. I didn't make it past the slow panning Universal logo on the first movie until I was complaining about how bad the motion was on the LCD.
> 
> So I briefly had a GT30 from Craigslist, and no sooner than I got it set up and calibrated better than the previous owner of it did, a 65" ZT popped up from a fellow member of this forum in Austin, who was kind enough to bring it with him to Dallas last week.
> 
> So now once again I've got the best plasma TV ever made, and am completely happy with it. To add insult to injury I'm picking up an old Harman receiver next week that's pretty similar to the AVR 745 I had once, and I'm gonna be on Logic7 override for sound, as well.
> 
> Screw modernity .


The best plasma TV ever made is actually the st60😉
ZT is technically a higher model but it has a lower Peak brightness and much more aggressive anti-glare filter which dulls the picture quality in a dark room.


----------



## Xavier_Martin

Best plasma ever made is the absolutely hard to find euro 42GT60...screen grid density/blacks/accuracy/processing.


----------



## Xavier_Martin

Error


----------



## swest

I don't have a new plasma. This is a post about a plasma that I already have, and which I am on the verge of replacing with an OLED (been posting questions in one of the OLED threads). I thought you might find this interesting.

Here is the Plasma that I am about to replace:




  








[No title]




__
swest


__
Aug 28, 2004




Panasonic 42" ED, homemade speakers.





FYI, this is a Panasonic *42PWD6UY* that I installed in August of 2004.

Remarkably, it still looks about as good as it did the day I installed it 17 years ago. I'm sure that it has dimmed over time, but I haven't noticed. I have never had a single problem with it.

Panasonic Plasmas... still amazing, after all these years.

- s.west


----------



## swest

p.s. I estimate that this display has something on the order of 37,000 hours on it.


----------



## swest

Well, I was going to add a current image to my gallery, but I can't seem to do that (my gallery is owned by Alan Gouger, for some reason...)
Anyway, here is a current pic:










Like I said... Still going strong.

- s.west


----------



## Xavier_Martin

Sorry...I thought the post was about your current and new plasma (of course used) pickups.


----------



## BrokerDon

Our 2013 Panasonic TC-P65VT25 65" plasma 3D 1080p HDTV has recently started to power itself off randomly after a couple of hours. Picture still looks good (no burn-in) after an estimated 6,000 hours of viewing. We watch recorded TV shows on our "vintage" OTA 1080p TiVo Premiere XL and streaming (120 MBPS cable internet via Cat 5e gigabit Ethernet) movies on our Apple TV 4K in a normally dim living room.

Time to replace everything but our Martin Logan 7.1 speakers.

1) What are the best 77" to 85" HDTV 4K models we should consider?

2) How do the new QLEDs compare to the OLEDs?

3) Where can we get the best prices?

4) Should we wait until later this year for 2022 models?

5) What receivers should we consider to replace our Denon AVR-3311CI 1080p receiver?

6) What 4K DVRs should we consider to replace our 1080p TiVo Premiere XL for OTA HDTV?

THANKS for your help!


----------



## Xavier_Martin

Search for a 65VT60 Panasonic plasma 
or go Sony/Panasonic Oled


----------



## Here2Learn

Let's get this thread back on track. Here is the thread title in case we forgot.  

*"OK! Your Plasma! You Tell Me! Got a new one? post it here"*

Yesterday, I purchased a 2012 Panasonic TC-P50GT50. This is a 50" plasma TV in the Panasonic GT50 model series (their "next to the top of the line in 2012" series). I paid the asking price of $150. I try to buy newer and bigger plasmas than what I already own when they pop up fairly locally. I am planning to mount it above the bedroom TV (TC-P60VT60). I am hoping to have two college fotball games on at the same time.


----------



## Here2Learn

Today's plasma purchase:

2006 Panasonic TH-42PX60U

For $30 with original remote and power cord, how was I to say no?  

At some point in time, I hope to compare it side by side to my 2006 Sony KD-34XBR970 CRT TV.


----------



## oscarinkc

I went and spent a whopping $10 on an Emerson 32". Okay not a plasma but they threw in a Panasonic TH-42PX80U for free (though it did not come with a TV stand, just a wall mount).


----------



## Parallax982

Just picked up two, a Pioneer 500M and a Pioneer 110FD, for $60 total. Yes, $30 each. 

Brought along a friend who wanted the 110FD. I took the 500M, which displaces a 5020FD. 

As most of those who post here know, the 500M is often cited as the best 50 inch plasma ever made. Certainly the best of the 9th gen Kuros. Since I have a 141-FD, the 9th gen 60 inch Kuro, and a Sony A8G OLED, I had no need for the 110FD, which is an 8th gen Kuro and, thus, just a notch behind the 500M in picture quality. 

My best set is clearly the Sony OLED, but the Kuros are right behind. And $30 for a 500M is stunning.


----------



## Gibson_s

Just got a 2009 model 720P Panasonic Plasma 42", TC-P42C1 for FREE!

I know these aren't anything high end but I was looking for a 'cheap' spare TV for one of my rooms and the ad popped up. Old guy just upgraded to a 55" LG. The thing looks like new, even the Remote.

Would like to find a higher end model with 1080P, but it seems they're not as plentiful.


----------



## Blueangel22

Got a Samsung ps 64 f8500
Samsung ps 51 8500
Panasonic vt TX 50 vt 65
And vt55 vt 65


----------



## wa2ise

Friend gave me this Panasonic TC-P50GT50. 8 years old, still looks great in person


----------



## NunoC

I have a 2007 Panasonic TH-42PX71EA that I purchase brand new. 
Is a great Tv even if is only HD with great colors and contrast. 
Unfortunately it consumes a lot of electricity and heats up a lot. You can feel the heat.


----------



## bonddaboom

Have Panasonic Z series 65 inch. I don't use it. I bought it new but don't remember the year. I'm surprised it still works as it's used everyday by not me. Motion wise it's my favorite but the Samsung which was in competition had better picture but motion was horrible.


----------



## DMC726

Hey, I'm new here. I was able to get a good deal on a 60" Pioneer Kuro 141fd yesterday with only 2,000 hours on it. I'm very pleased with the picture!!! He threw in a Bell'O TV stand and Monster Reference Power source. Not bad for $500. It felt like robbery.


----------



## Mamasboy

I have a Pioneer Elite Kuro pro 151 that I purchased for $5000+ when it came out. It still works as well as the day I set it up. Visitors still ask if I have one of those new top of the line 4K TVs. I have always said I will keep it until if dies. Well it is living too long and OLEDs are getting better and coming down in price. 

I am thinking 77 inch LG OLED. My basement has low light so an OLED would be perfect. However, I hear that Samsung is catching up with their xLED TVs so will give those some consideration if picture is nearly as good and I could save a few $1000.

Will be sad to see my plasma go. We really don't have a spot for another huge TV so I will sell or put it in the garbage.

When I try to sell it I think it would be helpful to know the total hours on it. I have no idea how many. 13/14 years X avg 2 hours a day so maybe around ~ 10,000 hours. Does anyone know how to get this information from my TV? Is so, please share.

Anyone that is broke but wants a TV that is as good or better than most of the 4K LEDs out there I would recommend buying one of theses for a few hundred dollars. Maybe, one of my cheapskate buddies or relatives will take it for free and give it a proper home.


----------



## DMC726

Mamasboy said:


> I have a Pioneer Elite Kuro pro 151 that I purchased for $5000+ when it came out. It still works as well as the day I set it up. Visitors still ask if I have one of those new top of the line 4K TVs. I have always said I will keep it until if dies. Well it is living too long and OLEDs are getting better and coming down in price.
> 
> I am thinking 77 inch LG OLED. My basement has low light so an OLED would be perfect. However, I hear that Samsung is catching up with their xLED TVs so will give those some consideration if picture is nearly as good and I could save a few $1000.
> 
> Will be sad to see my plasma go. We really don't have a spot for another huge TV so I will sell or put it in the garbage.
> 
> When I try to sell it I think it would be helpful to know the total hours on it. I have no idea how many. 13/14 years X avg 2 hours a day so maybe around ~ 10,000 hours. Does anyone know how to get this information from my TV? Is so, please share.
> 
> Anyone that is broke but wants a TV that is as good or better than most of the 4K LEDs out there I would recommend buying one of theses for a few hundred dollars. Maybe, one of my cheapskate buddies or relatives will take it for free and give it a proper home.


I would at least sell it for a few hundred bucks! If it were 4K, I think it'd honestly look as good as the OLEDS out there right now. The OLEDS in BestBuy did look amazing yesterday, but they are a little out of my budget right now. I have a Sony 75" 4K LED in the other room and it doesn't look as good as this Kuro, which is kind of sad. 2,000 hours is what the guy told me, but I have no idea how he came to that number. Either way, it is in really great condition. He had a 141FD and a 151 in the same bedroom!!! He said he had barely used this one.


----------



## titleexaminer92

Mamasboy said:


> I am thinking 77 inch LG OLED. My basement has low light so an OLED would be perfect. However, I hear that Samsung is catching up with their xLED TVs so will give those some consideration if picture is nearly as good and I could save a few $1000.
> 
> Will be sad to see my plasma go. We really don't have a spot for another huge TV so I will sell or put it in the garbage.
> 
> When I try to sell it I think it would be helpful to know the total hours on it. I have no idea how many. 13/14 years X avg 2 hours a day so maybe around ~ 10,000 hours. Does anyone know how to get this information from my TV? Is so, please share.


I also have a Pro 151FD, bought second hand a couple of years ago.

You can access the service menu a couple of ways to check the hours on your panel.

If you have the original remote, you can use this method:

Make sure you point the remote directly at the IR sensor in the tv

Press DISPLAY on the remote (just press, do not hold)

Wait 3 seconds

Press LEFT, UP, LEFT, RIGHT then POWER

If done correctly, the plasma turns on and the INFORMATION page is displayed.

Keep using the down arrow on the remote to get to this screen in the service menu (I just took this picture 5 minutes ago):











As you can see, the panel has 14,904 Hours and 45 minutes on it.

You can also access the service menu if you have a Harmony remote, simply program the "Service Menu" function to one of the remote's buttons.

Depending on your hours (say, 20,000 or less) I bet you could sell it for upwards of $300 to $400 bucks to an enthusiast who knows the picture a Kuro can produce.

I bought my Kuro for $300 bucks.

Otherwise, if you just wanna get rid of it to whomever, probably $150 to $200, possibly less.

As for choosing between an OLED and an LED/LCD, I'd definitely go OLED. If you're used to plasma, especially a Kuro, the OLED is going to be the easier transition, as it produces a picture more closely resembling plasma.

I got my 77 inch A80J about a month ago, and once calibrated, it's the best looking display I've ever owned. 4K SDR and HDR are very much worth the upgrade. Gotta love that infinite contrast ratio.

A calibrated plasma does have a slight edge on 1080p / 1080i content, though. OLED, while having the potential of producing a more accurate image based on dE measurements, falls a little short on the characteristic warmth and vibrance in color that plasmas are known for.

Plasma, of course, handles motion like a champ. While it isn't very often, there are times when there is the slightest instances of judder the OLED, but possible motion issues are present in all modern TV's, OLED or otherwise.

Personally, I've only noticed very slight judder a couple of times in the month I've owned the display. It was on slow panning shots while viewing streaming content.


----------



## DMC726

titleexaminer92 said:


> I also have a Pro 151FD, bought second hand a couple of years ago.
> 
> You can access the service menu a couple of ways to check the hours on your panel.
> 
> If you have the original remote, you can use this method:
> 
> Make sure you point the remote directly at the IR sensor in the tv
> 
> Press DISPLAY on the remote (just press, do not hold)
> 
> Wait 3 seconds
> 
> Press LEFT, UP, LEFT, RIGHT then POWER
> 
> If done correctly, the plasma turns on and the INFORMATION page is displayed.
> 
> Keep using the down arrow on the remote to get to this screen in the service menu (I just took this picture 5 minutes ago):
> 
> View attachment 3295780
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the panel has 14,904 Hours and 45 minutes on it.
> 
> You can also access the service menu if you have a Harmony remote, simply program the "Service Menu" function to one of the remote's buttons.
> 
> Depending on your hours (say, 20,000 or less) I bet you could sell it for upwards of $300 to $400 bucks to an enthusiast who knows the picture a Kuro can produce.
> 
> I bought my Kuro for $300 bucks.
> 
> Otherwise, if you just wanna get rid of it to whomever, probably $150 to $200, possibly less.
> 
> As for choosing between an OLED and an LED/LCD, I'd definitely go OLED. If you're used to plasma, especially a Kuro, the OLED is going to be the easier transition, as it produces a picture more closely resembling plasma.
> 
> I got my 77 inch A80J about a month ago, and once calibrated, it's the best looking display I've ever owned. 4K SDR and HDR are very much worth the upgrade. Gotta love that infinite contrast ratio.
> 
> A calibrated plasma does have a slight edge on 1080p / 1080i content, though. OLED, while having the potential of producing a more accurate image based on dE measurements, falls a little short on the characteristic warmth and vibrance in color that plasmas are known for.
> 
> Plasma, of course, handles motion like a champ. While it isn't very often, there are times when there is the slightest instances of judder the OLED, but possible motion issues are present in all modern TV's, OLED or otherwise.
> 
> Personally, I've only noticed very slight judder a couple of times in the month I've owned the display. It was on slow panning shots while viewing streaming content.


Thanks for the info on checking the hours. I'm going to give it a try. I think I wanted the Kuro for nostalgic purposes. I always wanted one in 2008 but didn't have the money. Kind of like when I was a kid and wanted a Neo Geo video game system, but couldn't dish out $200 for one game. I watched the new Jungle Book on the Kuro last night and it was amazing. The 1080p is really fantastic on it. I don't have an OLED, but would like to get a Sony in the future.


----------



## ConnecTEDDD

titleexaminer92 said:


> I also have a Pro 151FD, bought second hand a couple of years ago.


Hi, please send me an email.


----------



## DMC726

I came across another good plasma deal on Craigslist. I dropped $30 for a Pioneer PDP-4360. The guy threw in some extra speakers brand new. 1024 x 768 resolution with the XGA output. A very nice picture and a welcome addition to one of the guest rooms.


----------



## Superman23

titleexaminer92 said:


> I also have a Pro 151FD, bought second hand a couple of years ago.
> 
> You can access the service menu a couple of ways to check the hours on your panel.
> 
> If you have the original remote, you can use this method:
> 
> Make sure you point the remote directly at the IR sensor in the tv
> 
> Press DISPLAY on the remote (just press, do not hold)
> 
> Wait 3 seconds
> 
> Press LEFT, UP, LEFT, RIGHT then POWER
> 
> If done correctly, the plasma turns on and the INFORMATION page is displayed.
> 
> Keep using the down arrow on the remote to get to this screen in the service menu (I just took this picture 5 minutes ago):
> 
> View attachment 3295780
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the panel has 14,904 Hours and 45 minutes on it.
> 
> You can also access the service menu if you have a Harmony remote, simply program the "Service Menu" function to one of the remote's buttons.
> 
> Depending on your hours (say, 20,000 or less) I bet you could sell it for upwards of $300 to $400 bucks to an enthusiast who knows the picture a Kuro can produce.
> 
> I bought my Kuro for $300 bucks.
> 
> Otherwise, if you just wanna get rid of it to whomever, probably $150 to $200, possibly less.
> 
> As for choosing between an OLED and an LED/LCD, I'd definitely go OLED. If you're used to plasma, especially a Kuro, the OLED is going to be the easier transition, as it produces a picture more closely resembling plasma.
> 
> I got my 77 inch A80J about a month ago, and once calibrated, it's the best looking display I've ever owned. 4K SDR and HDR are very much worth the upgrade. Gotta love that infinite contrast ratio.
> 
> A calibrated plasma does have a slight edge on 1080p / 1080i content, though. OLED, while having the potential of producing a more accurate image based on dE measurements, falls a little short on the characteristic warmth and vibrance in color that plasmas are known for.
> 
> Plasma, of course, handles motion like a champ. While it isn't very often, there are times when there is the slightest instances of judder the OLED, but possible motion issues are present in all modern TV's, OLED or otherwise.
> 
> Personally, I've only noticed very slight judder a couple of times in the month I've owned the display. It was on slow panning shots while viewing streaming content.


Since the 111fd is the little brother to the 151fd is this same process for checking the hours the same? Reason I'm asking cuz I just picked up a beautiful 111fd on Sunday and am curious as the amount of hours on it. Just finished setting it up today and man it looks amazing!


----------



## Ngerstman1

titleexaminer92 said:


> I also have a Pro 151FD, bought second hand a couple of years ago.
> 
> You can access the service menu a couple of ways to check the hours on your panel.
> 
> If you have the original remote, you can use this method:
> 
> Make sure you point the remote directly at the IR sensor in the tv
> 
> Press DISPLAY on the remote (just press, do not hold)
> 
> Wait 3 seconds
> 
> Press LEFT, UP, LEFT, RIGHT then POWER
> 
> If done correctly, the plasma turns on and the INFORMATION page is displayed.
> 
> Keep using the down arrow on the remote to get to this screen in the service menu (I just took this picture 5 minutes ago):
> 
> View attachment 3295780
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the panel has 14,904 Hours and 45 minutes on it.
> 
> You can also access the service menu if you have a Harmony remote, simply program the "Service Menu" function to one of the remote's buttons.
> 
> Depending on your hours (say, 20,000 or less) I bet you could sell it for upwards of $300 to $400 bucks to an enthusiast who knows the picture a Kuro can produce.
> 
> I bought my Kuro for $300 bucks.
> 
> Otherwise, if you just wanna get rid of it to whomever, probably $150 to $200, possibly less.
> 
> As for choosing between an OLED and an LED/LCD, I'd definitely go OLED. If you're used to plasma, especially a Kuro, the OLED is going to be the easier transition, as it produces a picture more closely resembling plasma.
> 
> I got my 77 inch A80J about a month ago, and once calibrated, it's the best looking display I've ever owned. 4K SDR and HDR are very much worth the upgrade. Gotta love that infinite contrast ratio.
> 
> A calibrated plasma does have a slight edge on 1080p / 1080i content, though. OLED, while having the potential of producing a more accurate image based on dE measurements, falls a little short on the characteristic warmth and vibrance in color that plasmas are known for.
> 
> Plasma, of course, handles motion like a champ. While it isn't very often, there are times when there is the slightest instances of judder the OLED, but possible motion issues are present in all modern TV's, OLED or otherwise.
> 
> Personally, I've only noticed very slight judder a couple of times in the month I've owned the display. It was on slow panning shots while viewing streaming content.


Hi there. I’m going just about the route as you. I’m moving on from my 2008 Pioneer Elite 60 inch plasma to the Sony a80k in 77 inches. My pioneer might be a 141 if I recall, their first 1080 panel. Still works but looking to upgrade size and hopefully take 3 steps forward as opposed to what I fear might be 2 steps forward, 1 step back or even worse, 1 step forward, 2 steps back! I know the upgrade in size is an undeniable improvement in the immersive experience and hope to get an upgrade in most other parameters as well, color palette, color saturation, light output, resolution, detail, color and detail gradation and black level. I hope that with some minimal processing in motionflow, I can minimize the difference to plasma in motion handling, which I know after all these years with plasma could be an issue. I do live with LED panels here in NJ as well as in Florida and don’t find motion an issue with those, generally, except sometimes with frame rate issues on older content. Any further thoughts? W might I regret the move? Thanks. Regards. Ned.


----------



## Gibson_s

Just bought a 60" PRO-150FD, looks in good shape... He was asking $300 CDN, I offered $100 cash and carry if he could show it powers up and I took it. Man, these things are heavier than they look.

Drove it home 450km sitting on it's back with quilts surrounding it and tied down with rope in the back of my Jeep, anchored on the roll bars and seats. 

I figured for that little investment, if it was DOA or damaged due to the long trip, it was still worth it as I didn't spend much. It's a bit darker than my PDP-434 but the detail is amazing. Unsure how I'm going to mount this (source a Pioneer base or Mount/Stand capable of 122 lbs) as I don't want to drill into my Plaster walls and mount it (came with Wall Mount, Remote and Manual).

It's bigger than I wanted for a secondary TV but the guy took the offer and a few others wouldn't budge or didn't reply.

It looks like the bottom has fallen out of the Kuro market and if you want one, make an offer. If I can get one for this cheap, so can you. This was in the greater Toronto area if anyone is wondering, $100 CDN is about $73 US.









PRO-150FD - 60" Class (59.58" Diagonal) 1080p ELITE® KURO Flat Panel HDTV


60" Class (59.58" Diagonal) 1080p ELITE® KURO Flat Panel HDTV




www.pioneerelectronics.com


----------



## DMC726

Gibson_s said:


> Just bought a 60" PRO-150FD, looks in good shape... He was asking $300 CDN, I offered $100 cash and carry if he could show it powers up and I took it. Man, these things are heavier than they look.
> 
> Drove it home 450km sitting on it's back with quilts surrounding it and tied down with rope in the back of my Jeep, anchored on the roll bars and seats.
> 
> I figured for that little investment, if it was DOA or damaged due to the long trip, it was still worth it as I didn't spend much. It's a bit darker than my PDP-434 but the detail is amazing. Unsure how I'm going to mount this (source a Pioneer base or Mount/Stand capable of 122 lbs) as I don't want to drill into my Plaster walls and mount it (came with Wall Mount, Remote and Manual).
> 
> It's bigger than I wanted for a secondary TV but the guy took the offer and a few others wouldn't budge or didn't reply.
> 
> It looks like the bottom has fallen out of the Kuro market and if you want one, make an offer. If I can get one for this cheap, so can you. This was in the greater Toronto area if anyone is wondering, $100 CDN is about $73 US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRO-150FD - 60" Class (59.58" Diagonal) 1080p ELITE® KURO Flat Panel HDTV
> 
> 
> 60" Class (59.58" Diagonal) 1080p ELITE® KURO Flat Panel HDTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pioneerelectronics.com


I'm watchin The Dark Knight on mine right now. The color reproduction is insane. This TV was absolutely the pinnacle of PLASMA. I've been shopping for an OLED too, but honestly I'm still very happy with the 60" KURO Picture (I have the 141FD). I also don't have 5 grand to drop lol. I have a 75" Sony 4K LED Bravia in the other living room and it definitely doesn't look as good as the Kuro even in 4K. The black levels on the Kuro are something else. But not just the black levels, it's the color reproduction like I said. The colors are so accurate compared to anything else I've seen, including OLEDS. The motion rate is also better from what I've observed, but it's very close. I hope yours works and brings you lots of joy!!! I had to pay $500 for mine, but I got a very nice TV stand and a Monster Power center with it which was a good deal. $100 you got a helluva deal!!! Good job.


----------



## Gibson_s

Anyone know how hard it would be to find the original Base stand for this TV or have a Part # ?


----------



## titleexaminer92

Gibson_s said:


> Anyone know how hard it would be to find the original Base stand for this TV or have a Part # ?



Probably not gonna have much luck getting an original stand for the PRO-150FD.

When I picked mine up a couple of years back, it already had the 3rd party leg replacements installed.


----------



## Gibson_s

titleexaminer92 said:


> Probably not gonna have much luck getting an original stand for the PRO-150FD.
> 
> When I picked mine up a couple of years back, it already had the 3rd party leg replacements installed.


There are generic leg attachments on Amazon readily available, but none are rated for 122 pounds. Which ones did you buy and did you reinforce them?










Or something like these:









#P1 COMPATIBLE PIONEER TV LEGS STAND PRO-141FD PRO-150FD PRO-151FD PDP-6071PU + | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for #P1 COMPATIBLE PIONEER TV LEGS STAND PRO-141FD PRO-150FD PRO-151FD PDP-6071PU + at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## titleexaminer92

Mine came with thick metal legs like these:









#P1 COMPATIBLE PIONEER TV LEGS STAND PRO-141FD PRO-150FD PRO-151FD PDP-6071PU + | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for #P1 COMPATIBLE PIONEER TV LEGS STAND PRO-141FD PRO-150FD PRO-151FD PDP-6071PU + at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here's a pick from the back of my Kuro:











Here's a pic from the front:











As you can see, they don't provide much height. I was using it as my main display prior to getting my OLED, and I needed clearance for my center channel. I used these to get some height:









Amazon.com: iPrimio Oversized Bed Risers - Square, 3 Inch Lift, Heavy Duty, 4 Pack, Up to 6000lbs - Bed Raising Blocks, Furniture Risers - Safe, Sturdy Bed Lifts for College Dorm Rooms, Couches, Tables, Desks : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: iPrimio Oversized Bed Risers - Square, 3 Inch Lift, Heavy Duty, 4 Pack, Up to 6000lbs - Bed Raising Blocks, Furniture Risers - Safe, Sturdy Bed Lifts for College Dorm Rooms, Couches, Tables, Desks : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com





Stacked 2 of those risers on the front and back of ends of each leg (so 8 total) to get clearance for my center speaker. Still use them for my OLED.


----------



## Gibson_s

$50+$20 shipping, I only paid $73 US ($100 cdn) for the bloody TV!

It would be better than drilling into my plaster walls, if you can confirm that's the exact Legs you bought, I'll probably pull the trigger. Did it come with the screws?


----------



## titleexaminer92

Gibson_s said:


> $50+$20 shipping, I only paid $73 US ($100 cdn) for the bloody TV!
> 
> It would be better than drilling into my plaster walls, if you can confirm that's the exact Legs you bought, I'll probably pull the trigger. Did it come with the screws?


Like I mentioned, the legs already came with the TV when I bought it.

But, the question and answer section of the ebay product page reads as follows:


----------



## Gibson_s

Bought those Legs on Ebay, offered $40, guy countered at $42 and I accepted, with shipping and Michigan Tax it's $65.71 total.


----------



## Gibson_s

Metal legs came in, went to Detroit to pick them up... installed easily and had my buddy help lift the TV onto my sturdy stand. TV works great, picture quality is immaculate, even on 720P/1080i OTA TV. Here's a reduced sized pic (doesn't do the quality justice) of the Pro-150FD in action, think this is a MasterCard commercial on a Detroit TV station:










I was also a bit shocked how good a 480i OTA station worked with an old B&W TV show... surprised me, didn't expect that. 









So all good, about $140 US total cost for the TV and aftermarket base legs. Unfortunately the TV is so large (big borders) that I'll have to source new slimmer speakers and possibly a receiver. Will buy something used, not looking to spend big money on a secondary TV setup.


----------



## toddman36

Gibson_s said:


> Metal legs came in, went to Detroit to pick them up... installed easily and had my buddy help lift the TV onto my sturdy stand. TV works great, picture quality is immaculate, even on 720P/1080i OTA TV. Here's a reduced sized pic (doesn't do the quality justice) of the Pro-150FD in action, think this is a MasterCard commercial on a Detroit TV station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also a bit shocked how good a 480i OTA station worked with an old B&W TV show... surprised me, didn't expect that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all good, about $140 US total cost for the TV and aftermarket base legs. Unfortunately the TV is so large (big borders) that I'll have to source new slimmer speakers and possibly a receiver. Will buy something used, not looking to spend big money on a secondary TV setup.


The super big bezels is one thing I don't miss about my plasmas, the bezels around the entire set added at least or more inches to the width and height.


----------



## Gibson_s

Just got a Pioneer Receiver and Kef speaker 5.2 system for $60 cdn on the local online classified. Made a small cash offer to do a porch pickup and they took it. Sub looks like a mushroom with possibly a 6.5" woofer, not that confidence inspiring, but I know Kef puts out a lot of sound in small spaces.

Looks like I have a receiver for the Pro-150 and speakers... even if half the stuff doesn't work, it was still worth it. 

Bunch of Pioneer plasma's for sale right now, looks like people are upgrading or dumping stuff they no longer use. Some Pioneer Elite receivers out there too, might see if I can pick one up to match the TV.


----------



## IceZeroZero9

How would you guys rate the Panasonic TH-P50G10 (It's a 2009 model) compared to a 2011 Samsung PS51D550? My parents' Samsung Plasma failed a few weeks ago and I was just trying to find them a decent stopgap TV until I can find a worthy replacement for the Samsung that doesn't cost a ton of money and came across the Panasonic. The main usage is sport watching, news and a small amount of movies/tv shows. From what I've read, burn-in can be an issue with their usage on an OLED (Static score board/tracker on the screen from the sports channels like ESPN. OLEDs are also out of their price range), and most cheap LCDs wouldn't have as good motion handling as the older Plasmas for sport watching, so that is why I am looking for a secondhand Plasma.


----------



## orangey

G10 has the lifting black levels issue if I recall. Look for a 50 or 60 series for a good plasma but you may have to be patient.

The current model x90k LCD has good Sony processing for sports and cable upscaling use case... and you don't have to look for a needle in a haystack like you would for a late model plasma. 5 year warranty and backlit remote included at Costco. Go check it out and GL.


----------



## IceZeroZero9

orangey said:


> G10 has the lifting black levels issue if I recall. Look for a 50 or 60 series for a good plasma but you may have to be patient.
> 
> The current model x90k LCD has good Sony processing for sports and cable upscaling use case... and you don't have to look for a needle in a haystack like you would for a late model plasma. 5 year warranty and backlit remote included at Costco. Go check it out and GL.


Hi, thanks for the reply. So you think stay away from the G10? You've sort of jogged my memory and I now remember reading about it years ago before I bought my ST60 as people were asking if it's an issue in the newer models. Is the rising blacks that bad? Does it just get worse and worse, or does it stop at a certain level? 

The Sony X90K was one of the TVs I was looking at, but I'm in Australia and here it's priced ridiculously high. I can get the A80J for a similar price in the same size 55", so that is why I was asking about burn-in if sports and news is 80% of the use of the TV. Having said that, buying a new TV, I'd get the extra warranty with it to push it up to 5 years warranty.


----------



## orangey

IceZeroZero9 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. So you think stay away from the G10? You've sort of jogged my memory and I now remember reading about it years ago before I bought my ST60 as people were asking if it's an issue in the newer models. Is the rising blacks that bad? Does it just get worse and worse, or does it stop at a certain level?
> 
> The Sony X90K was one of the TVs I was looking at, but I'm in Australia and here it's priced ridiculously high. I can get the A80J for a similar price in the same size 55", so that is why I was asking about burn-in if sports and news is 80% of the use of the TV. Having said that, buying a new TV, I'd get the extra warranty with it to push it up to 5 years warranty.


Yeah, I'd stay away from an older model plasma like that unless it is close to free. Especially that particular model with that issue, which has or had a fix I think, but how involved do you really want to be with this? Seems like a pain, IMO. 

Sports should be ok with the newer OLED panels as they are normally on several different channels but if your parents are going to keep it on one cable news channel all day for background noise then LCD is probably better. Those logos can burn in over time in that particular use case.

I don't know what is available near you but maybe a decent level TCL would be good for them? They are selling the 5 series R546 55" for a ridiculous low 200 here. Hisense is another to consider for a lower cost set but I think the models and panels are different around the world for those two companies, which is annoying. Maybe the Sony x85k? Not FALD but for what they need should be fine. LG has some IPS based sets if they need wide angle viewing. Black levels suffer though but for the use case may be ok. They aren't doing critical watching of movies and shows. Rtings is a good way to compare different sets available to you (assuming they are the same as the NA version which isn't always the case). Any good BF deals going on down there?


----------



## Gibson_s

IceZeroZero9 said:


> How would you guys rate the Panasonic TH-P50G10 (It's a 2009 model) compared to a 2011 Samsung PS51D550? My parents' Samsung Plasma failed a few weeks ago and I was just trying to find them a decent stopgap TV until I can find a worthy replacement for the Samsung that doesn't cost a ton of money and came across the Panasonic. The main usage is sport watching, news and a small amount of movies/tv shows. From what I've read, burn-in can be an issue with their usage on an OLED (Static score board/tracker on the screen from the sports channels like ESPN. OLEDs are also out of their price range), and most cheap LCDs wouldn't have as good motion handling as the older Plasmas for sport watching, so that is why I am looking for a secondhand Plasma.


48" OLED LG A2 is $569 at Best Buy for BF right now... these TV's have Burn In countermeasures built in, you just have to learn how to use them. Plus, it weighs 25 pounds with the stand and is easy to mount on the wall, has Smart features and will bring them up to the present in technology (assuming they have Internet).

I know this thread is about Plasma TV's but there are some sales that will cure them of their worries right now.

If you are really looking for a Plasma TV as a stop gap, they really are going for a song and dance right now... you can get one for really cheap, if you apply yourself and find the right person who wants to get rid of it. Just make sure you see if it has issues first and find a Full HD one. If I were you, I'd wait until after BF and see who dumps theirs when they upgrade. Might find a Kuro or ST50/60 for pocket change.


----------



## IceZeroZero9

orangey said:


> Yeah, I'd stay away from an older model plasma like that unless it is close to free. Especially that particular model with that issue, which has or had a fix I think, but how involved do you really want to be with this? Seems like a pain, IMO.


Is the rising black level really that bad? How does it look without the fix? Seller asked for just over $100AUD, so I am thinking you're going to say not worth it?



orangey said:


> Sports should be ok with the newer OLED panels as they are normally on several different channels but if your parents are going to keep it on one cable news channel all day for background noise then LCD is probably better. Those logos can burn in over time in that particular use case.


Yeah, this is what I was told on other forums. I can try getting them to vary their usage, but I can't guarantee it won't be on the same sports channels a lot of the time (ESPN etc.). 70%+ of the use would be sports watching.



orangey said:


> I don't know what is available near you but maybe a decent level TCL would be good for them? They are selling the 5 series R546 55" for a ridiculous low 200 here. Hisense is another to consider for a lower cost set but I think the models and panels are different around the world for those two companies, which is annoying.


TCL seem to have the best price to performance TV in AU right now. TCL C835 (not sure if you guys have it in the US, or if not, if it's coming to the US? It's a mini LED TV)
I was very interested in Hisense after seeing the reviews for the US model, but here we get completely different versions. Crappy OS called VIDAA instead of Google TV and IPS panels.



orangey said:


> Maybe the Sony x85k? Not FALD but for what they need should be fine.


It's too overpriced. I was looking at the X90K, but for BF sales, about $100 difference between the A80J.



orangey said:


> LG has some IPS based sets if they need wide angle viewing. Black levels suffer though but for the use case may be ok. They aren't doing critical watching of movies and shows. Rtings is a good way to compare different sets available to you (assuming they are the same as the NA version which isn't always the case).


From what I've been told LGs are good for viewing angles, but the rest of their LED TVs aren't that great. Don't know about the QNEDs, but even if they are good, they're priced similar to the OLEDs here, so IMO absolutely not reason to buy their LED TVs.



orangey said:


> Any good BF deals going on down there?


Here is a link from the other thread where I put some BF pricing Panasonic 11G/12G/13G black levels have seemingly...



Gibson_s said:


> 48" OLED LG A2 is $569 at Best Buy for BF right now... these TV's have Burn In countermeasures built in, you just have to learn how to use them. Plus, it weighs 25 pounds with the stand and is easy to mount on the wall, has Smart features and will bring them up to the present in technology (assuming they have Internet).


Can't really get the A2s in AU for whatever reason. Can't get the B series either. I posted some BF sales options in the link above.



Gibson_s said:


> If you are really looking for a Plasma TV as a stop gap, they really are going for a song and dance right now... you can get one for really cheap, if you apply yourself and find the right person who wants to get rid of it. Just make sure you see if it has issues first and find a Full HD one. If I were you, I'd wait until after BF and see who dumps theirs when they upgrade. Might find a Kuro or ST50/60 for pocket change.


I don't think there is much chance that I can get a ST50 or ST60 as I'm not in one of the cities where you're likely to find one easier. My own TV is a ST60 and I was thinking of upgrading to an OLED and giving this to my parents, but not sure if I want to part with it as they're not being made anymore. I'd have a much easier time parting with an OLED as the tech is still being made so I can always get a new one.


----------



## orangey

Maybe the TCL C835 is similar to the R646 because it has mini LED? If that's the value to performance champ there then that's probably a very good bet, albeit a little higher end. Something less expensive from the LCD side should be more than enough for the parents to watch sports and news on, IMO. You don't need a high-end panel for that, although you certainly can go that route if you choose.

Sorry, I don't know anything more about the G10 rising blacks issue/severity or the availability of replacement boards for a G10 in Aus (seems unlikely to be available). I'd just stay away since that is not a desirable model. 

FYI, it's also about $100 difference for the 55" Sony x90k and a80j here too. It's a smaller size and the OLED is last's year's model so that makes sense that they are close. x90k is still better for parking on news all day. I wouldn't trouble the parents with trying to retrain them on how to care for OLEDs. Simple is better. Hence you trying to get them another plasma. I have a 55GT50 earmarked for this as mine are close to 80 and anything new is not welcomed, lol. Somehow their Panasonic plasma from 2007 is still going though.

If they refuse that then they are getting a 65" x90k. Already planned out! They watch lots of sports and news too, and I will have a hard enough time trying to explain how to use a new TV to attempt to change their viewing habits as well. Leave it on all day on news, wander off, fall asleep, whatever, and it wont matter with a LCD. Perfect.

What does the x85k cost there? Are there any x85j left? I think they are virtually identical. No FALD but with that use case I don't know that it's necessary. Economical decent LCD is what they need, IMO. Pick the one that you think is the best deal that still looks good to you. You have Costco there?


----------



## IceZeroZero9

orangey said:


> Maybe the TCL C835 is similar to the R646 because it has mini LED? If that's the value to performance champ there then that's probably a very good bet, albeit a little higher end. Something less expensive from the LCD side should be more than enough for the parents to watch sports and news on, IMO. You don't need a high-end panel for that, although you certainly can go that route if you choose.


The 646 seems to be similar, but I am not sure if it's the equivalent/same. Here is a video review of the TCL C835:






It seems to be pretty decent for the price, but being TCL there might be quality control issues and also buggy firmware releases etc. I am leaning towards this over the other stuff.



orangey said:


> Sorry, I don't know anything more about the G10 rising blacks issue/severity or the availability of replacement boards for a G10 in Aus (seems unlikely to be available). I'd just stay away since that is not a desirable model.


Cool, alright, thanks for your opinion. I will highly consider what you've said about not getting it.



orangey said:


> FYI, it's also about $100 difference for the 55" Sony x90k and a80j here too. It's a smaller size and the OLED is last's year's model so that makes sense that they are close.


It's just for Black Friday sales. Normally, at regular price, the A80J is $500 more than the X90K. I posted some AU Black Friday pricing here showing the BF price compared to their regular pricing Panasonic 11G/12G/13G black levels have seemingly...



orangey said:


> x90k is still better for parking on news all day. I wouldn't trouble the parents with trying to retrain them on how to care for OLEDs. Simple is better. Hence you trying to get them another plasma. I have a 55GT50 earmarked for this as mine are close to 80 and anything new is not welcomed, lol. Somehow their Panasonic plasma from 2007 is still going though.


Yeah, I was thinking the retraining them part might be tough as I am in the same boat, they are similar age to yours.
Have you already got a 55GT50 for them? Are they looking to switch to something else from the 2007 Panasonic?



orangey said:


> If they refuse that then they are getting a 65" x90k. Already planned out! They watch lots of sports and news too, and I will have a hard enough time trying to explain how to use a new TV to attempt to change their viewing habits as well. Leave it on all day on news, wander off, fall asleep, whatever, and it wont matter with a LCD. Perfect.


I don't see why they would reject the GT50, though, if they already have a 2007 model. What size is the 2007 model?



orangey said:


> What does the x85k cost there? Are there any x85j left? I think they are virtually identical. No FALD but with that use case I don't know that it's necessary. Economical decent LCD is what they need, IMO. Pick the one that you think is the best deal that still looks good to you. You have Costco there?


The X85K is just under $200 less than the X90K, but $345 more than the TCL C835. We do have Costco here, but I don't have one anywhere near where I live unfortunately.


----------



## orangey

Seems like the TCL is still the value pick then. Should be a good set but maybe a little more effort to dial in than a Sony. I agree that paying that much more for a x85k seems ill advised. No x85j's left then?

I offered the GT50 but they (unwisely) chose to keep their 42" 720p Panny set from 2007 instead. Just from that 'keep it until it breaks' school of thought I guess. I've been trying to convince them to move the old one to a secondary location and upgrade to something else for years with no luck... and have basically given up. Shame as they can basically afford whatever they want but are just cheap and set in their ways I guess. They have eye issues too where a larger set would really help them but they don't listen to me so IDK. Guess a new TV when one hasn't broken is just frivolous in their view. Mind you they had a vacation house and bought two new TV's for there when I urged them to move the 42" plasma there. Perfect opportunity missed! Now it's sold and they still have the 42", haha. That thing will probably outlive us all.

The GT50 is chilling in a guest bedroom at my house for now. Seldom use it but it's available if needed. Still looks good too. Need to check the hours on it.


----------



## Gibson_s

Reminds me of a Friend of mine... or more correct - his Wife, that won't let him buy anything or upgrade anything. He has to watch a terrible projection TV that's permanently tinted green all the time and can't take the free Pioneer Elite 720P I was going to give him, set up and take his old one to get recycled.

Some don't want change and others aren't allowed it.


----------



## orangey

Gibson_s said:


> Reminds me of a Friend of mine... or more correct - his Wife, that won't let him buy anything or upgrade anything. He has to watch a terrible projection TV that's permanently tinted green all the time and can't take the free Pioneer Elite 720P I was going to give him, set up and take his old one to get recycled.
> 
> Some don't want change and others aren't allowed it.


Ooof, that's rough. That's when you 'accidentally' pour OJ in the thing or something. For the good of the marriage!


----------



## goldark

I just picked up a 60 inch ST60 in good condition for $75. It replaces a Samsung PN60E530 Plasma, which I just plan to give away for free. 

There's something nostalgic and organic when looking at a plasma display despite being objectively outperformed by newer TV technology. It's like vinyl compared to a high resolution audio file. Planning on keeping the ST60 for a while (also have my LG C2 for 4K HDR stuff)


----------



## orangey

goldark said:


> I just picked up a 60 inch ST60 in good condition for $75. It replaces a Samsung PN60E530 Plasma, which I just plan to give away for free.
> 
> There's something nostalgic and organic when looking at a plasma display despite being objectively outperformed by newer TV technology. It's like vinyl compared to a high resolution audio file. Planning on keeping the ST60 for a while (also have my LG C2 for 4K HDR stuff)


Nice find!


----------



## IceZeroZero9

orangey said:


> Seems like the TCL is still the value pick then. Should be a good set but maybe a little more effort to dial in than a Sony. I agree that paying that much more for a x85k seems ill advised. No x85j's left then?


How do you think the TCL would handle motion compared to the Sony A80J or X85K/X90K? Do you think it would a little worse, or a lot more worse?

I'm still thinking of an OLED or one of those other Sony TVs as I can get a 12% cashback if buying from the Sony AU website by tonight, but the only drawback with that is extended warranty isn't available and we only get 1 year warranty from Sony in AU. 

Not sure if it's worth taking the risk as I usually add extra warranty when buying from a store to extend it to 5 years.

I did have a look for the older "J" series models, but couldn't find and X85J or X90J. I would have really considered these if they were good prices. Would you have recommended these over the TCL? I do like the idea of better colour accuracy and less setup on the Sony TVs, as that is what I'm used to on my own TV (Panasonic ST60). I assume that is what Sony is known for, having good out of the box settings?



orangey said:


> I offered the GT50 but they (unwisely) chose to keep their 42" 720p Panny set from 2007 instead. Just from that 'keep it until it breaks' school of thought I guess. I've been trying to convince them to move the old one to a secondary location and upgrade to something else for years with no luck... and have basically given up


Yeah, I am guessing they are from that old school of not needing to replace it until it breaks. Having said that, I would have thought they would have accepted the GT50 if it didn't cost them anything. My parents are similar, but they also have no problem with an upgrade, they just tell me they don't want me wasting money on one if their old TV or whatever device/goods are still working OK.



orangey said:


> Shame as they can basically afford whatever they want but are just cheap and set in their ways I guess. They have eye issues too where a larger set would really help them but they don't listen to me so IDK.


I actually admire their defiance and that they're willing to stick with their older TV still, but like you also said, one very good reason for them to upgrade is less strain on their eyes. I would have assume a bigger TV would be even easier on their eyes and thought they'd give it a go for that reason.



orangey said:


> Mind you they had a vacation house and bought two new TV's for there when I urged them to move the 42" plasma there. Perfect opportunity missed! Now it's sold and they still have the 42", haha. That thing will probably outlive us all.


I assume they had better TVs in their vacation house? Were they bigger screens? So the vacation house and those TVs are sold, but not the Panasonic? Darn, must really like the Panasonic, as I would have thought if either of the other two were better, they could have switched one out with the Panasonic.



orangey said:


> The GT50 is chilling in a guest bedroom at my house for now. Seldom use it but it's available if needed. Still looks good too. Need to check the hours on it.


Is it easy to check the hours? I think on mine I just go to the device information screen I think it's called (not sure if the counter resets once it hits 9999 as mine has about 8900 hours on it)? Not sure if I should be trying to go into the service menu and if the service menu is more accurate? Would be interesting to know how many hours usage your GT50 has?


----------



## orangey

IceZeroZero9 said:


> How do you think the TCL would handle motion compared to the Sony A80J or X85K/X90K? Do you think it would a little worse, or a lot more worse?
> 
> I'm still thinking of an OLED or one of those other Sony TVs as I can get a 12% cashback if buying from the Sony AU website by tonight, but the only drawback with that is extended warranty isn't available and we only get 1 year warranty from Sony in AU.
> 
> Not sure if it's worth taking the risk as I usually add extra warranty when buying from a store to extend it to 5 years.
> 
> I did have a look for the older "J" series models, but couldn't find and X85J or X90J. I would have really considered these if they were good prices. Would you have recommended these over the TCL? I do like the idea of better colour accuracy and less setup on the Sony TVs, as that is what I'm used to on my own TV (Panasonic ST60). I assume that is what Sony is known for, having good out of the box settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am guessing they are from that old school of not needing to replace it until it breaks. Having said that, I would have thought they would have accepted the GT50 if it didn't cost them anything. My parents are similar, but they also have no problem with an upgrade, they just tell me they don't want me wasting money on one if their old TV or whatever device/goods are still working OK.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually admire their defiance and that they're willing to stick with their older TV still, but like you also said, one very good reason for them to upgrade is less strain on their eyes. I would have assume a bigger TV would be even easier on their eyes and thought they'd give it a go for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume they had better TVs in their vacation house? Were they bigger screens? So the vacation house and those TVs are sold, but not the Panasonic? Darn, must really like the Panasonic, as I would have thought if either of the other two were better, they could have switched one out with the Panasonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it easy to check the hours? I think on mine I just go to the device information screen I think it's called (not sure if the counter resets once it hits 9999 as mine has about 8900 hours on it)? Not sure if I should be trying to go into the service menu and if the service menu is more accurate? Would be interesting to know how many hours usage your GT50 has?


I don't know about that model TCL. Over here I'd say motion tends to be poor on the Hisense TV's and maybe a little better on TCL. Not noted as being bad at least. Processing in general is going to be better on a Sony. Of course individual models will vary but Hisense is using the same SoC for the entire lineup for instance so are some similarities. It's just one factor in TV performance though so I'd look for a good all-around one and call it a day. There are no perfect consumer TV's and we all have budgets to adhere to and other priorities to attend to.

Size is important too as a decent 65" or larger set is gong to seem better and more immersive than a nice 55", IMO. For a 55 I personally wouldn't go too high end for that reason. Plus flaws like imperfect motion, upscaling and all are less noticeable on a smaller set so a moderate price point works there. JMO and I know a lot of people get 55" OLED's and the like but I wouldn't unless I absolutely couldn't fit anything else and it was my primary display. Over here smaller TV's aren't that in demand so you can get really good deals or get them used. I got a surprisingly decent Hisense u6g 65" for $550 new and am happily watching it in my basement. Great for shows and general use for the price. Motion could be better but something has to give at that price point.

A lot of the motion is the individual apps too I noticed. Like the NBCSports app is hot garbage whereas ESPN looks vastly better for hockey. Different streamers may be better than others too as I have heard it said that the CCwGTV that I use aren't the best for smooth motion with 1080p content. Sometimes I use a Roku instead and maybe it is a little better at times. I feel like all of these can be a little off at times when you are streaming. Skips frames or something. It's annoying. Disks are so much better and I can just enjoy the content without noticing flaws. 

I guess the rents were/are happy with their TV and still think of it as high end because they paid $1000 for it 15 years ago. At least that was the thinking when they bought cheap LCD's for their vacation house years ago. They also seem to just dread anything new at this point so I don't bring it up anymore. I guess being almost 80 will do that to you, IDK. Shame as my dad was one of the first with a home computer and CD player and I developed my love of hi-fi and HT from listening to his bangin system in the 80's. I got them to accept a sound bar - that my Dad plays too loud because he is partially deaf and doesn't have an OSD to tell him it is too loud since his TV is archaic - but I'm not going to keep asking them to swap plasma's if they don't want. It's still technically in use at my house set up in a bedroom so it serves a purpose, and is there if needed as a backup as well. My parents are probably going into an assisted living community in the near future so we can reassess the TV situation then when they move I suppose. I helped them to get a TCL Roku TV for the bedroom that they like and removed the CRT so that's good and they can get used to a smart TV. 

Yes there is a way to check hours but you need to look at the post your hours thread to see the details as IDK offhand.


----------

